# AMA Grand National Flat Track



## Ckg2011

*Motorcycle Racing News And Rumors Thread*

*New And Improved Motorcycle Racing News Thread.​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Jammer, Jammin Jared Mees​*
*Pomona Half Mile: Bryan Smith With The Win, Jared Mees With The Title​*
Bryan Smith may have won the battle tonight at the Pomona Half Mile AMA Pro Flat Track season finale, but Jared Mees won the war and scored his second Grand National Championship with a fourth-place finish.

Smith dominated the night on his Villa-Esparza/Crosley Radio Kawasaki, winning his heat race, the Dash for Cash and the main, but it was not enough to make up the points deficit on his friend and championship rival Mees on the Rodgers Racing Harley-Davidson and Mees' fourth-place finish was enough to seal the deal.

"Bryan [Smith] did what he had to do today," Mees said. "He had to go out there and dominate, and he did."

And although disappointing for Smith, he took comfort in the fact that he laid it all out there and did everything he could.

"He [Mees] did what he had to do," Smith said. "And I did what I had to do tonight. He did what he had to do this year. I don't want to take anything away from him. It was a hard-fought year. I know I did everything I could all season long and we came up a little bit short. But everybody knows I'll be back strong next year."

Finishing second was Jake Johnson on the Ramspur Winery Lloyd Bros. Racing Harley-Davidson, which secured him a solid third in the championship.

Joining Smith and Johnson on the podium was Factory Harley-Davidson's Brad Baker, who passed his number-one plate back to Mees.

In fifth was Henry Wiles who carried the banner for the Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson team since both of their riders - Kenny Coolbeth Jr. and Stevie Bonsey - were sidelined from injuries suffered at the previous round in Calistoga.

Sammy Halbert made up for a bad start and tried to chase down Wiles, but ultimately had to settle for sixth. Mike Rush finished seventh ahead of privateer Jeffrey Carver Jr. on a borrowed Harley-Davidson after both of his bikes broke earlier in the day.

Rounding out the top 10 was Doug Lawrence and Robert Pearson.

In the Pro Singles Championship, it was a similar story&#8230; Davis Fisher took the win, but Kyle Johnson did what he needed to do to take home the number-one plate and that was to bring his Parkinson Brothers Honda home in second.

"It feels great," Johnson said. "Two weeks ago [at Calistoga] definitely didn't go as planned, didn't get the points we wanted, lost a lot to Davis.

Coming in here, we knew Davis was going to be fast, he's been fast all season, just like we were. I knew we had to stay close, we didn't have to beat him.

I got up to second place and I had a little bit of breathing room, I wasn't going to push, I knew we had the championship, and that's what our goal was."
Joining Fisher and Johnson on the podium was Jarod Vanderkooi.

*GNC Expert Twins Heat Races​* 




*GNC Expert Twins Dash For Cash​* 




*GNC Expert Twins Semi-Finials​* 




*GNC Expert Twins Main Event​* 




*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/649/25169/...-With-The-Win--Jared-Mees-With-The-Title.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Flat Track Finals Pomona Cali. Pro Singles​*
*Pro Singles Heat Races​* 




*Pro Singles Last Chance Qualifier​* 




*Pro Singles Main Event​* 




*Davis Fisher​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2014 AMA FT Pro Singles Season Recap​* 




*2014 Grand National Championship Season Recap​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Grand National Championship Gains A New Player.​*
YAMAHA FZ-07 WILL POWER NEW FLAT-TRACK RACER.

Yamaha is expanding its AMA Pro Flat Track contingency program in 2015 to include Expert/Pro Twins, Racing Division Manager Keith McCarty told the media at the second annual AIMExpo in Orlando, Florida. An engine development program for the new FZ-07 is under way at Yamaha's North American headquarters in Cypress, California.

Interest on the part of the flat-track community in the new liquid-cooled, eight-valve, DOHC 689cc parallel-twin preceded the FZ-07's Stateside launch this past June. At that time, however, McCarty was focused on other priorities.

"There were a lot of calls," he said, "but during the racing season, I'm very busy. I didn't take it seriously until we got a bike and had some engines to look at, and then I started piecing everything together in my mind."

McCarty believes the new engine will be competitive. "Yamaha has very good engineering principles," he said. "I think we can easily attain the horsepower without worrying about failures. Was it built specifically for racing? Probably not. But I think the rules are going to allow us to touch a broad scope of items. We'll see what we end up with."

With the new twin, Yamaha will have a much larger footprint in the series. "I would have loved to have been there sooner," McCarty said.

"The biggest problem for us was that there were no Yamaha products for the twins classes. Now it makes sense." This past season Yamaha paid $1000 for a Pro Singles win, $500 for second, and $250 for third.

McCarty and Jim Roach, crew chief for four-time AMA Pro SuperBike Champion Josh Hayes, spectated at the AMA Pro Flat Track Finals in Pomona last weekend. No Yamahas qualified for the Pro Singles main event.

Fifteen of the 18 riders, including winner Davis Fisher, rode Hondas; the three other machines were KTMs.

Yamaha isn't prepared to throw a win-at-all-costs budget or a bunch of bodies at this program. "I don't have a lot of money to dump into it," McCarty said, "and I'm sure that the flat-track community doesn't, either.

One way to get more participation is to make the thing competitive but keep the cost down.

We want to be able to reward them with contingency and help them with the technical side."

C&J is building a frame. "I personally delivered an engine," McCarty said.

"I think they had seven or eight orders before I got down there."

McCarty also has his eye on December's Superprestigio short-track invitational in Barcelona, Spain, as well as the 2015 Summer X Games, which may have a flat-track element. "I've had a request to line up some YZs for the Superprestigio," he said.

"Also, the X Games should have everybody's attention. It's a great way to promote motorcycling, and we want to be a part of it."

*Source:*
http://www.cycleworld.com/2014/10/17/yamaha-fz-07-will-power-new-flat-track-racer/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rumor Mill: What's Happening In Flat Track​*
Rumor on the street or the dirt that is, that the AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Championship will only race one Springfield Mile in 2015. An that mile would be run on Labor Day. No word yet on why the IMDA has decided to pull the Memorial Day Mile, but it looks like there will only be one trip to Springfield in 2015.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*National #91 Mikey Martin Aboard His Bonnieville Performance Triumph​*
*2011 Pro Singles Champion Mikey Martin & Weirbach Racing Reunited For 2015​*
Courtesy of Weirbach Racing:

*Akron, Ohio (November 11, 2014) -* Previous AMA Pro Singles Champion Mikey Martin signs on as full time rider for the 2015 season with Weirbach racing of Ottumwa, Iowa. This is the same team and rider combo that captured the 2011 AMA Pro Singles Championship.

Martin who stepped up to the AMA Pro Expert Ranks in 2012, had been riding for Bonneville Performance/Castrol/Triumph team until the end of the 2014 season. Looking forward to being back with old friends, Martin has this to say, "I'm looking forward to riding and working again with Dick and Ted.

We seem to communicate well and the results speak for themselves. This time around the competition is much tougher than the last time I rode for them in the Pro ranks. We're up to the challenge for sure!"

After three years, Martin will also be making a brand change from the Triumph to a Kawasaki power plant. Testing will take place for the team prior to the spring opener race in March at Volusia 2015.

This winter they will be building a third Kawasaki 750 and rebuilding the two they already have in their stable.

Team owners Ted and Dick Weirbach also stated "We are very excited for the return of Martin to ride our Kawasaki's. We have two years of experience with the 750's and feel like we can be a threat at all the Grand National events.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61756


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Memorial Day Mile Is On​*
Rumor has it that the Memorial Day Springfield Mile will be part of the AMA Grand National Flat Track schedule in 2015. It looks like the race will be run on May 24th 2015, no other details have been released just yet, but more information will be released soon.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Name Change For AMA Pro Flat Track Classes​*
AMA Pro Racing has made changes to the class names in the AMA Pro Flat Track Series to better reflect the legacy of the series' Grand National Championship. As such the series' premier class, formerly known as the Expert division, will be changed to GNC1 and the support class, formerly known as Pro Singles, changes to GNC2.

As far as the competition goes in the Grand National Championship, the number-one plate will still be awarded to the top rider in the premier class - GNC1 - which includes twins for the bigger Mile and Half-Mile tracks and single-cylinder motorcycles for short track and TT (Tourist Trophy) races.

However, the series support class, GNC2, which was aptly named Pro Singles in previous seasons because they raced single-cylinder machines, will now also race twins "tuned to a specific performance envelope" at larger circuits, like the Springfield Mile.

The concept has already been employed at the Springfield Mile - as the Pro Twins class in 2014 and the Basic Twins in 2013 - and was designed to provide a stepping-stone platform fitting for a development class.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/649/26300/Racing-Article/Name-Change-For-AMA-Pro-Flat-Track-Classes.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Picking a National Number: No. 2 Kenny Coolbeth, Jr.​*
Some of the most prominent riders in the history of the Grand National Championship have sported the National No. 2 plate. Legends such as Dick Klamfoth, Dick Mann, Bubba Shobert, Jim Rice, Johnny Spiegelhoff and then, of course, Kenny Roberts and Scotty Parker, have all displayed the iconic National No. 2 on their motorcycles during their tenure competing in the series. These are some of the main reasons why Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. chose to wear No. 2 following his impressive championship run from 2007-2009.

"It was a tough decision to take No. 2, really," said a humbled Coolbeth. "The number had been worn by so many amazing competitors and it really caught my eye when the number was available.

I think I bring a different style of racing than the riders who previously wore No. 2. It's just cool to know that I am wearing the same number as they did."

It's safe to say that Coolbeth has carried the torch appropriately, as he's been a vicious competitor on the circuit ever since obtaining the National No. 2 plate in 2010. In fact, last season was arguably his best yet since obtaining the No. 2, finishing fourth in the overall Grand National Championship point standings and recording four wins, the most he's ever earned in a single season.

In total, Coolbeth has racked up a whopping nine GNC1 main event victories since mounting the National No. 2 plate onto his motorcycle.

After completing his impressive season in 2014, it's been confirmed that the 37-year-old Coolbeth will return next year and ride for Zanotti Racing again in 2015, as the two made an impressive duo in their first year together.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61856


----------



## Ckg2011

*National #14 Briar Bauman​*
*Jake Johnson, Briar Bauman To Compete For Hart Racing In 2015​*
The AMA Pro Flat Track scene just got a little bit more competitive, as two of the premier riders in the elite GNC1 class have agreed to join forces and compete for Hart Racing in 2015.

Jake Johnson, a former Grand National Champion, and Briar Bauman will take to the track next season aboard high-powered Kawasaki motorcycles on Half-Mile and Mile circuits.

Hart Racing is headed up by team owner James Hart, who will be flanked by expert Kawasaki developer Dan Thompson of Hot-Shot Motorworks and Hank Scott, winner of 17 Grand National main events and an AMA Hall of Fame member.

"I think it's going to be a lot of fun being next to Jake (Johnson) in the paddock," said Bauman. "Also, I've ridden a Kawasaki for the last two years and I feel very comfortable on one. This year there will be different type of frames but it will be the same motor. All in all, I know how the bike works and we should start out pretty strong at Springfield for our first twins race."

Bauman got off to a flawless start in 2014, winning the first race of the season at Daytona. However, that turned out to be the Salinas, Calif., native's lone victory of the year, as he went on to finish 11th in the overall Grand National Championship point standings. But, at just 19 years old, Bauman clearly has a bright future ahead of him, and he has big aspirations for the upcoming season.

"My main focus for 2015 is to remain consistently in the championship hunt throughout the year," said Bauman. "I want to earn some podiums and I want to end up toward the top five in overall points at the season's conclusion. I'm confident that I have the right equipment and the right people in place to help make that happen but I realize it's on me to perform, and I'm excited for the challenge."

Unlike Bauman, who possesses raw talent and the potential to be a superstar in the series, Johnson is a proven veteran who knows precisely what it takes to win championships.

"It should be a really good year," said Johnson. "This will be the first time competing with any of these guys and I'm really looking forward to it. Briar and I did some testing a few weeks ago at Oglethorpe Speedway in Georgia and the bikes everyone seemed to be working really well together. I felt great on the Kawasaki and I thought it went really well. The goal for me this year is to just win races and go for another championship and I think Hart Racing gives me a good opportunity to do that."

A back-to-back Grand National Champion in 2010 and 2011, Johnson got back on track last season by finishing third in the overall points, and, though he didn't record a single victory, his eight podium appearances are what set the table for his top-three finish.

One of Johnson's claim to fames in recent years is that he's proven to be able to ride any brand of motorcycle with tremendous success. Out of his three races mounted aboard a Kawasaki last season, the Coatesville, Pa. resident rode to an impressive second place finish at the Sacramento Mile, third place at the Virginia Mega Mile, and sixth at the second Springfield Mile.

Both Bauman and Johnson's track records speak for themselves. Bauman, an AMA Horizon Award recipient as an amateur, won three main events in his debut season in GNC2 and also captured the Saddlemen Rookie of the Year award in 2011.

Johnson's two championships and several top five overall finishes, combined with his tenacious riding style have made him a household name in the paddock. The hope is, mixing great talent with great machines and a solid supporting cast, great results are bound to follow at Hart Racing.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61863


----------



## harry26

This past season Yamaha paid $1000 for a Pro Singles win, $500 for second, and $250 for third.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fast Girl Shayna Texted Aboard Her Triumph Twin​*
*Rumor Mill: What's Happening In Flat Track​*
*Big Announcement From Texter's Expected Soon*

The Texter's, Cory and Shayna posted on their Facebook that they have some really big news in the next few days, what this could be? Nobody knows but Corey and Shayna.

Could this be a new bike for Shayna? Perhaps a Harley Davidson. Could this be about Flat Track racing in the X-Games in 2015? We will have to wait and see.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

harry26 said:


> This past season Yamaha paid $1000 for a Pro Singles win, $500 for second, and $250 for third.


 Incentive money from the Factory to win races and run up front.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Shayna Texter Will Race In Spain​*
Shayna Texter will race in next weekend's Superprestigio dirt track race in Barcelona Spain, Shayna will join fellow Grand National riders Brad The Bullet Baker, Jammin' Jared Mees, and MotoGP World Champion Marc Márquez.

Here is the 2013 Superprestigio Super Final Brad Baker vs Marc Márquez.






*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Bonneville Performance Announces New Rider​*
It was just announced that national No.55 Jake Shoemaker will ride the Bonneville Performance Triumph during the 2015 AMA Grand National Championship Pro Flat Track season.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Announces 2015 Flat Track Schedule​*
AMA Pro Racing announced 12 confirmed events on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule. In addition to the events listed below, AMA Pro Racing is currently negotiating with four additional venues and intends to announce the complete 16-race calendar in the near future. (Photography by Dave Hoenig)

As a homage to the 90-year history of the sport and the long list of Grand National Champions, the classes that comprise AMA Pro Flat Track have been renamed GNC1 (premier) and GNC2 (singles).

Sticking with tradition, the season will get underway during the Bike Week festivities in Daytona Beach, Fla. with a doubleheader at DAYTONA Flat Track on March 12 and 13.

Next up on the slate are two events that are steeped in history. On May 24, riders will convene at the Illinois State Fairgrounds for the first edition of the 2015 Springfield Mile. The next week, May 30, the series heads to the West Coast for the Sacramento Mile at the Cal Expo Fairgrounds.

On June 20, Half-Mile fans can get their fix when the series returns to Hagerstown Speedway in Hagerstown, Md.

The following week, June 27, riders will attack the pea-gravel Half-Mile in Lima, Ohio.

The series will then jump back out west for the first of two TT (Tourist Trophy) events in 2015. Castle Rock Race Park in Castle Rock, Wash., is scheduled to host AMA Pro Flat Track on Saturday, Aug. 1.

Aug. 4 is the date for the Black Hills Half-Mile at Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, S.D.

Next up, the riders will take to the sky for the second outing in 2015 with the legendary Peoria TT set for Aug. 16.

The series then returns to the Illinois State Fairgrounds for the second running of the Springfield Mile.

The championship battles will then play out on the West Coast with back-to-back races in California. Riders will attack Calistoga Speedway, nestled in the heart of wine country, on Oct. 3, before finishing off the season in Pomona, Calif. with the Flat Track Finals at the LA County Fairplex on Oct. 10.

*Confirmed Dates on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule:​*
*March 12:* DAYTONA Flat Track I, Daytona Beach, Fla.
*March 13:* DAYTONA Flat Track II, Daytona Beach, Fla.

*May 24:* Springfield Mile I, Illinois State Fairgrounds, Springfield, Ill.

*May 30:* Sacramento Mile, Cal Expo Fairgrounds, Sacramento, Calif.

*June 20:* Hagerstown Half-Mile, Hagerstown Speedway, Hagerstown, Md.

*June 27:* Lima Half-Mile, Allen County Fairgrounds, Lima, Ohio

*August 1:* Castle Rock TT, Mt. St. Helens Motorcycle Club, Castle Rock, Wash.

*August 4:* Black Hills Half-Mile, Black Hills Speedway, Rapid City, S.D.

*August 16:* Peoria TT, PMC Race Park, Peoria, Ill.

*September 6:* Springfield Mile II, Illinois State Fairgrounds, Springfield, Ill.

*October 3:* Calistoga Half-Mile, Calistoga Speedway, Calistoga, Calif.

*October 10:* Flat Track Season Finale, LA County Fairplex, Pomona, Calif.​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/649/27300/Racing-Article/AMA-Pro-Announces-2015-Flat-Track-Schedule.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Track First Couple: Mr. And Mrs. Jared Mees​*
AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Championship Power Couple.​
When it comes to race paddocks, amateur or professional, the scene playing out today is not unusual.

It's a couple of weeks since the previous race, so wives and girlfriends are standing in groups of three and four making small talk before the action starts. What is different today, under another perfect blue sky in Pomona, California, is the fact that one of the wives, Nichole Mees, is waiting to race herself.

Her husband, Jared Mees, goes into this last day of a 16-round AMA Pro Flat Track season leading the championship. It'll be his second if he's successful.

Let's put this into a globally mainstream context. It's the eve of the Valencia MotoGP race and Jorge Lorenzo is looking to tie up the title after moving into the lead at the previous round. Meanwhile, Mrs. Lorenzo-go with me on this-is racing for a top satellite squad on another fire-breathing Yamaha YZR-M1.

She's expected to beat a couple of other satellite riders and even give Nicky Hayden, on the customer Honda, a run for his money. That is the level at which Nichole and Jared are operating.

"I first met Nichole at the amateur nationals in Springfield," Jared says. "I was probably 12 or 13." At that time, Nichole had her family name, Cheza, stitched to the back of her leathers. "I was born and raised in Pennsylvania, and she is from Michigan, so we'd only see each other at the amateur races. She was fast, ran up front, and was more like a tomboy when I first noticed her."

The pair grew closer, and when it became clear Jared was going to become a professional racer, he'd stay with Nichole and her family in Clio, Michigan.

"Right away, there was a connection," Nichole remembers. "I had a feeling like, 'He's the one.' We had so many things in common. We like going for nice meals and to comedy shows too. It's not all racing."

Jared looks like a Marine-short hair, muscular physique, no nonsense. Today, race day, he is a different beast than yesterday when we spoke at his nearby hotel. He's monosyllabic, pacing like a lion in a circus cage.

He's clearly pondering the three-way battle for the title. Bryan Smith and Jake Johnson can both win the number-one plate, depending how the day pans out. Consistent all season, Jared retook the point lead when Smith was black-flagged two weeks prior in Calistoga; his bike was blowing oil, the result of a cracked sight glass on one of the best-prepped bikes in the sport.

Nichole is farther down the standings, 20th out of 49 points-scorers. She crashed heavily in June, injuring her left leg. Her overall standings are always dealt a blow because she is so much better on the miles and half miles racing her Black Hills Harley-Davidson XR750 than short tracking or TT racing on an MX-based 450 single.

"I lost touch with the 450," she admits. "You have to ride them differently. The Harley weighs between 300 and 350 pounds, but when you're going at those speeds, it doesn't feel like you're holding up that weight. I train very hard to stay in good shape."

"Those speeds" are about 115 mph at the end of the straight of this half-mile oval that is rougher than a bear turd rolled in fishhooks.

When I met up with Jared yesterday, Nichole was still in Michigan at her day job, teaching special-education classes. Oh, yeah, I forget to say during all that Mr. and Mrs. Lorenzo stuff that Mrs. Lorenzo is also a schoolteacher, having swapped careers from being a pediatric nurse.








"On Friday, I get done with school at 2:30, and I'm normally driving to the airport straight after," Nichole says. "Fly home Sunday night and make it to work on Monday. It's a busy lifestyle, but I love every minute of it."

Four almost identical XR750s are parked under E-Z Ups as close as possible to the track entrance. All are privately owned, supported by two Harley dealers and other sponsors. Two heavy leather jackets, "MEES" stitched on their backs, are hanging up. One of them looks like it would fit an 11-year-old boy.

Nichole is petite, with shiny chestnut hair pulled back and held with a simple elastic band. She is clearly fit but not exceptionally muscular.

There isn't a paddock in the world that has the variety of characters of the Grand National Championship. Virtually every hairstyle, from Venice Beach bum semi-dreadlock to Caucasian 'fro, is represented.

There are riders as PR polished as anyone in MotoGP and others who could start a fight in an empty room. There are buzz cuts, baldies, and Coke-bottle glasses.

There is also an open hostility between many of the riders, and while there is grudging respect, few spout the tedious diplomacy or low-level whining found in roadracing.

This is a hard world where no one has a free ride. If you're not excelling, your parents had better still be willing to feed you or you need a day job. Passions run high, riders get their clocks cleaned, and, going into the Pomona race, I heard seven riders tipped as winners by different paddock insiders. Another five probably thought they had a chance if the stars aligned.








Racers progress to the point-paying main event-first via timed practice then heat races. Those who don't place in the top four in their 12-man heats are sent to one of the semis, from which only the top two will progress to the 18-rider main.

Riders take to the Pomona half-mile track in waves for the practice, delineated by their standings. Championship-leader Jared is out in the first group. Coming off turn four, the 100-hp Harleys, Kawasakis, and Triumphs spit big, old-fashioned rooster tails of heavy soil. The impact of these dirty little dum-dums on trailing riders leaves huge red welts on their biceps, even through the thick leather.

Now it's Nichole's session. She's lining up with former champion Smokin' Joe Kopp, Jeffrey Carver Jr., Shawn Baer, and a rider she must have influenced, Shayna Texter.

"When I started racing, it was weird to see females at the races," Nichole says, "but I didn't know anything different. Now when I go to amateur races I see 10, 15, 20 girls in different classes. I think it's awesome."








Before the end of the four-lap session, Nichole slows and rolls into the pits. She caught her left foot in a hole on the track and aggra*vated that old injury.

With no garages in which to hide, and all trucks moved out of the infield to allow a better view for spectators in the stands, onlookers gawk as the team pulls off Nichole's leathers and her eyes fill with tears. Medics arrive and cut off her socks as the other racers line up for their next timed sessions.

Jared shows concern then returns, like a boxer, to his corner, fiddling with his phone. Johnson's wife is comforting Nichole. Jared occasionally looks over but not very often. His wife is tougher than leather, and he is here to work. Still, it's interesting how little obvious concern he's showing. He becomes even more monosyllabic when I try to talk to him.

I bet he wanted a distraction on this high-pressure day but not one involving his wife in a crumpled, perspiring mess a few feet away while his own lifetime of racing and commitment is coming to a head.

A splint is put on Nichole's leg, and she is taken away in an ambu*lance. As the doors slam, Jared prepares for qualifying.

It was all so different on the morning of race day at the Springfield Mile in September of 2013 when the pair was getting married. "Springfield was the place we met," Jared explains. "It was where I proposed, so we thought we'd finish the job there." After the ceremony, Jared came in sixth. Nichole was 13th.








There are no updates from the hospital as qualifying, heats, and then the Dash for Cash-the four-lap precursor to the main for the top six qualifiers-progress.

Jared is doing what he's done all year, just what is required without making too many headlines.

He is second in his heat, transferring to the main, while his closest rival, Smith, wins his own heat and the Dash from Jared, taking the bonus points that go with it.

Smith appears visibly quicker, but the title is still Jared's to lose.

Under the floodlights, the main gets under way. The view of the 18 best dirt-track racers howling through turn one, spitting a desert storm of damp dirt, is awe-inspiring. Jared and Smith are side by side for the first lap until Smith begins to pull away.

Smith broke Harley's stranglehold on GNC half miles, and, with four laps down, he's looking unbeatable. But Jared doesn't have to win.

As the 25-lap race counts down, outgoing number one, Brad Baker, then Johnson, pass Jared.

Smith powers his way to his fifth win of the season, more than any other rider, but Jared's fourth is enough to take the title by three points.

Jared "only" won two races, but he scored points at every round, while Smith had two no scores.

As Jared celebrates with his team, Nichole stands apart on crutches.

She got back to the track in time to watch the main. She's invited onto the podium. The day didn't work out exactly the way they hoped, but it could've been a whole lot worse for the most remarkable husband and wife in motorsport.

*Source:*
http://www.cycleworld.com/2014/12/1...irst-couple-of-racing-jared-and-nichole-mees/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marc Marquez Wins Superprestigio Thriller​*
Marc Marquez put in some serious practice time on his flat track bike this year and it showed.

The MotoGP World Champion won in a thriller over AMA Grand National Champion Jared Mees in the Superprestigio final Saturday in Barcelona.

The 12-lap finale got off to a ragged start, but it was Marquez and Mees ultimately clearing to the front of the pack. Mees chased down Marquez in the closing laps and looked for a way around, but couldn't quite find it and it was Marquez racing to a popular win in front of a cheering Spanish crowd at St Jordi Arena.

Marquez' margin of victory over Mees was 0.298 seconds. American Kenny Noyes finished third.

Marquez was highly entertaining all night, not shying away from contact and running wildly varying lines through the qualifying and final of his division.

Mees was on the other hand was smooth and dominant in all of his qualifying races prior to the big finale, pulling away to easy victories in each race, setting up a showdown in the main between the champions of their respective series.

Last January's winner Brad Baker was out before it started, having separated his shoulder in the afternoon qualifying session. Shayna Texter fell in one of her heats and didn't score enough points to make it to the final of her division.

In the finale the pack blasted out of the Supercross-style gate and going into the first turn contact was made with Mees and Marquez involved in the fray and losing ground. Mees' bike actually stalled, but he was able to restart it on the roll. The two rallied and quickly broke back into second and third. Noyes led the first half of the race, but with six laps to go Marquez made his move and took over the point. Mees wasted no time and also dispatched Noyes to break into second.

The closing laps were thrilling. It's just what the crowd came to see - Marquez battling with the American Grand National Champion. Mees closed the gap with two or three laps to go and made one or two attempts to try to get around, but Marquez showed tremendous skill in holding off Mees to the checkered flag.

Fans in the packed arena were thrilled at seeing Marquez take the victory and gave him a standing ovation on his cool-down lap. He then got off his bike ran around the track throwing his goggles and gloves into the crowd. Mees and Marquez then gave each other a big hug, both having enjoyed the spirited competition.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/649/27342/Racing-Article/Marc-Marquez-Wins-Superprestigio-Thriller.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vanderkooi, Carver To Race For Don's Kawasaki In 2015​*
Jarod Vanderkooi to make the jump to AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 and Jeffrey Carver land a full time rides with Don's Kawasaki in 2015!

Don's Kawasaki supports two riders for the 2015 GNC1 season.

"I think we have two very talented riders. Jeffery has proven he can make any bike work on the track. He really worked hard last year to make sure he had a good ride at every race. We are happy to be able to provide him with full time support in both the Twins and 450's," says Don Kissinger. "Dan Caulkins of DPC Racing has been a part of this effort for several years and we thank him for his continued support." He adds, "With Vanderkooi, we will also be going after the 'Rookie of the Year' title and are excited about the support we are able to give him to make that happen."

Vanderkooi missed the 2014 season openers at the Daytona Short Track due to not meeting the minimum age requirement. Jarod didn't let his age hold him back the rest of the year. Upon turning 16, he took the IMDA Springfield Mile by storm, winning the May event. He then marched on to Grays Harbor, Wash.

winning the main event against very tough competition. The Indy Mile at the Indiana State Fairgrounds was win number three on the season. Then, there was the repeat performance at the IMDA Springfield Mile in August that brought the crowd to its feet and clinching the 2014 Pro Twins Championship.

Humble and always with a smile, Vanderkooi has a great deal of respect for his fellow competitors and this to say about his 2015 season;

"I have grown up riding with J.R. Addison, Kyle Johnson, Davis Fisher and Molly Terry. They come to every race with their "A" game. Racing with such tough riders has helped me grow as a rider and prepared me for the next challenge. I'm eager to get started on this new chapter in my career. This is a huge step for me and I'm grateful for the support Don's Kawasaki has offered, as well as our other sponsors who are returning in 2015; Woody Kyle, Ben Evans, Floyd Tapp and Spectro Oils."

Taking on that next challenge has made for a busy offseason as Vanderkooi had been one of the most sought after riders for the GNC1 ranks. After much consideration, Don's Kawasaki will be the name on VanDerKooi's leathers as his primary sponsor and yes, the 17f will be found on the AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 rider roster for 2015! Vanderkooi joins Don's Kawasaki's other full time rider Jeffery Carver.

Carver was known in 2014 as the rider who rode six different motorcycles in the AMA Pro Flat Track races last season. While many wondered why he hadn't landed a full time ride with a team last year, Jeffery seems to have fit right in on the Don's Kawasaki Team.

"I'm very excited for this opportunity to ride for a good group of class people. Don's Kawasaki is the leading Kawi dealer when it comes to helping out flat track riders and teams. You see the Don's Kawasaki logo everywhere and I'm just glad to be a part of the group. The bikes they are preparing for me are top-notch and we are looking for a strong opening year.

I would also like to announce that Mike Lynch will be our crew chief and Woody Kyle will build our engines. Our recent test session proved that we have some great chemistry on the team. A lot of positive changes were made which made the bikes feel great. Also with the addition of Jarod VanDerKooi pitting with us and helping each other, I'm excited about our prospects for 2015."

*Source:*
http://home.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61928


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zanotti Racing Signs Henry Wiles For 2015​*
Henry Wiles, winner of 24 GNC1 main events since his debut season in 2003, will be fielded by Zanotti Racing for the upcoming 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

Headed by Dave Zanotti, Zanotti Racing has been one of the premier organizations in the AMA Pro Flat Track arena for some time now, and adding a rider of Wiles' caliber to flank three-time Grand National Champion Kenny Coolbeth will only strengthen its already impressive reputation.

"I've known that Dave (Zanotti) is a very smart guy," said Wiles. "He wants to do what I want to do, which is win races and compete for a championship. I believe this was a great move for me and that we can accomplish these things together. I'm very excited heading into the 2015 season."

Wiles will ride the Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidsons at Half-Mile and Mile long circuits, and will be mounted on a Zanotti Racing Honda CRF450R in TT (Tourist Trophy) and short track events.

Though Coolbeth didn't earn the championship, Wiles' newly acquired teammate had an excellent first year competing under Zanotti in 2014, finishing fourth in points for his best showing since 2011. Both Coolbeth and Wiles will make up arguably the strongest one-two-punch combination the series will see in 2015, as both riders have proven the ability to compete competitively at the highest level. Together, they have 57 GNC1 victories.

Wiles has dominated one race for the last decade, and he's confident he will be able to keep his streak of conclusive Peoria TT wins alive next summer. Another victory there would be his 11th in a row.

"I'm definitely looking forward to Peoria," said Wiles. "There are a lot of other good riders out there and I'm sure they're going to bring everything they've got to try and wrestle that win away from me. When it comes to the 450s, I've done fairly well on a lot of the tracks that we visit. Peoria in particular is a very fast track, which I think caters to my style of racing tremendously. The event as a whole is phenomenal and it's always fun riding there."

Though Wiles will be attacking Peoria on a Honda this year as opposed to a Kawasaki, the bike he's used to win the prestigious event, the Michigan product will still be the odds-on favorite to claim the coveted Peoria TT checkered flag come Aug. 16.

Both Wiles and Coolbeth are poised for strong 2015 seasons. When Coolbeth couldn't race at the season finale at Pomona last October due to an injury, Wiles filled his spot and rode the Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson to a fifth-place finish.

"Dave (Zanotti) is accomplished and he knows how to win," said Wiles. "That's what I like."

Find out just how big of a splash Wiles and Zanotti Racing will make together next season when the lights go green in Daytona on March 12-13. If you can't make it Daytona, the entire event will be streamed live on www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61939


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No.44 Brandon Robinson​*
*Latus Motor Racing Signs Brandon Robinson​*
Team Latus Motors / Castrol / Triumph is proud to announce and welcome Brandon Robinson, AMA Pro national #44 , as its new racer for the 2015 AMA Grand National Championship season.

Brandon Robinson, a 24-year-old professional flat track motorcycle racer from Oxford, Penn., is known by his fans as "BRob" and has already accomplished much in GNC racing, a series which usually favors the veterans of the sport.

During his rookie year in 2012, BRob nearly lost his life in a horrific first turn pile up that ended his season, only to bounce right back the next year and win the famed Springfield Mile not once, but twice, win the Daytona short track, and finish third in the overall AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 year end point standings in 2013.

All of those finishes along with many podium finishes in his very young career make BRob a serious threat for the 2015 coveted AMA Grand National Championship.

"Last season I saw the very strong potential of the Latus Motors / Castrol / Triumph team and realized right away that that was a bike I wanted to be on," said BRob. "I am very excited to sign with a new team that has the same motivation as myself to always strive to be the best, and I cannot wait for the 2015 season to start. With the crew that Team Latus has assembled around me, I'm really looking forward to helping develop the Triumph and restoring some of the glory that the brand once had in our sport."

Team Latus Motors is owned and operated by George Latus of Latus Motors Triumph in Gladstone, Ore. "We are very excited to bring Brandon on board as I have been watching him for a few years now, and he's always impressed me with his drive and determination to come back and compete at the top level like he has after such a bad accident during his rookie year," said Latus.

"And I really feel that we have put together a very strong support team to help him achieve his and our goal of once again putting Triumph on top of the podium."

Managing the team once again will be former AMA Pro Grand National Champion Joe Kopp. "I had the opportunity to ride the Triumphs quite a few times this year, so I feel like I know what type of rider is needed to make the Triumphs work best," said Kopp. "I think Brandon fits that slot perfectly.

With Brandon's riding style and watching just what he does to make a bike work underneath him makes me very excited for the 2015 season to begin.

And to bring our new mechanic Brent Armbruster on board to help with the fine tuning of things is just another huge asset to our program. It's going to be fun."

Team Latus Motors is supported by Triumph Motorcycles America, Castrol, GE Capital, Freedom Road Financial, K&N, Penske, Motion Pro, Cometic, Wiseco, Saddlemen, Competition Werks, Bike Master, MotoConcepts, Joker, Mad Hatter, and Pro Plates.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61941


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Baker On The Road To Recovery In Time For Daytona​*
There was good news and bad news for Brad Baker when it came to his plans upon returning home from the Superprestigio in Barcelona, Spain, a couple weeks ago.

Baker would be back in Washington for a short time before heading to Hawaii to enjoy the holidays there with family, which was the good news.

The bad news is that his time in paradise would be spent recovering from the dislocated shoulder suffered in a practice accident at the prestigious short track exhibition race that featured some of the top riders from various forms of motorcycle racing around the world.

There aren't many better places to spend some rehab time, but, of course, spending time in Hawaii without much use of one arm wasn't what Baker had in mind.

It could have been worse though. The 2013 Grand National Champion and Factory Harley-Davidson rider suffered road rash, nerve damage, a dislocated shoulder and what he says was a minor head injury in the fall, but his 2015 plans are not in jeopardy.

"I plan on winning Daytona," Baker said. "I'll be ready to go, just like I was before. There's really no doubt there."

Baker said there's very little strength in his left arm right now, that he can barely move it, and wouldn't have been able to even put his hand on the handlebar in Spain without help.

"If there was hope, I would have be on the motorcycle," Baker said. "The reason I couldn't ride is because I couldn't, not that I chose not to ride."

And while he's not taking anything away from the injury, he still considers himself lucky, especially considering the lack of long-term implications.

"It's not bad at all," Baker said. "I got really lucky actually with the way my shoulder popped out. What happened to it was really the best case scenario when it comes to a dislocated shoulder."

Baker was noticeably disappointed when he had to watch the Superprestigio on the sidelines. In January, he beat MotoGP superstar Marc Marquez in the event. This time around, Marquez barely edged current Grand National Champion Jared Mees.

Baker wasn't happy about letting down the fans he's gained in Europe from competing in the Superprestigio previously, but he's also upset about missing out on another great flat track opportunity - the Troy Bayliss Classic in Australia.

Standout road racer Troy Bayliss, is a staunch supporter of flat track, like Marquez, and his event helps raise its stature down under.

"Troy Bayliss has been an amazing racer, and he's been a pioneer in the sense that he's making flat track bigger in Australia. I want to help and be part of his efforts making the sport bigger over there.

"It's the opportunity of a lifetime for any 21-year-old to go to Australia and do what they love for two weeks."

Mees will travel to Australia in Baker's place for the event. He'll be joined by fellow GNC stalwarts Sammy Halbert and Henry Wiles for the race, which is scheduled for Jan. 17.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61945


----------



## Ckg2011

*#25A Shayna Texter And National #65 Cory Texter​*
*Sibling Sound Off: Cory & Shayna Texter Represent The AMA Pro Racing's Only Brother-Sister Combination​*
There's nothing quite like a spirited rivalry between two siblings, and the brother and sister combination of Cory and Shayna Texter provide just that for AMA Pro Flat Track fans by competing against each other in the Grand National Championship.

Born and raised in a small Pennsylvania town called Willow Street, Cory and Shayna grew up playing a variety of sports, including soccer, wrestling and running track. In fact, it wasn't until 2003 when the two decided to focus primarily on motorcycle racing.

"It's in our family's genetics to race motorcycles," said Shayna. "Our grandfather raced a little bit and was a mechanic for a couple riders. My dad raced here and there as well. In 2003, Cory decided to race full time on dirt, and about half way through that year, I decided I wanted to follow in his footsteps and give it a shot as well. My first race was at Trail-Way Speedway in Honover, Pa., and I never stopped since."

After winning several local amateur races against boys her age and older, Shayna began to realize that she had what it took to compete in the male-dominated sport, and she wanted to try to move to the next level.

"I was in ninth grade when I made the decision to give up my passion of playing soccer and focus on another passion of mine, which is racing motorcycles," said Shayna. "I turned pro in 2008 and I've come a long way since. Competing against Cory has really given me an edge and I've certainly learned a lot from him over the years. I'm definitely glad that I stuck with my decision to become a professional motorcycle racer."

In just over two months, Shayna will sport a yet-to-be-determined National Number at DAYTONA Flat Track to kick off the 2015 season.

The female sensation earned her number in 2014 when she reached her first main event start at the Knoxville Half-Mile in just her first season competing in the premier GNC1 class.

Away from the AMA Pro Flat Track ranks, Shayne also recently competed in the Superprestigio short track exhibition race in Barcelona, Spain, against some of the best racers from various forms of motorcycle racing around the world. So her star is definitely rising.

Cory completed his 2014 season having qualified for nine main events, and the older brother admitted his crowning moment racing alongside his younger sister was when the two made the finals at Colonial Downs and the second Springfield Mile. Previously, no brother-sister combination had qualifed for an AMA Pro Racing main event together.

The budding sibling rivalry would be all tied up when it comes to head-to-head matchups with Shayna finishing ahead of Cory at Colonia Downs but Cory in front of Shayna at Springfield.

"We both made the main event at my last two grand nationals in 2014 and that was easily the most fun I've had competing against my sister," said Cory. "I have two major goals that I would like to accomplish before my professional racing career is over. The first one is for Shayna and I to finish on the podium together and my second goal is to earn at least one Grand National main event victory throughout the duration of my career."

Shayna and Cory will continue their quest for greatness in 2015 when the season kicks off in Daytona Beach, Fla. for Round 1 on March 12-13.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61949


----------



## Ckg2011

*Change In Dash for Cash Points Structure Highlights 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Rule Book​*
AMA Pro Flat Track released the 2015 Rule Book Friday, and the most notable change was made to the Dash For Cash format based on rider feedback.

For the 2015 season, the winner of the Dash for Cash will be awarded one championship point, but no other finishers will earn points for their performance. Instead, the starting lineup for the GNC1 main will be based on finishing position in the Dash.

Previously, the top five finishers in the six-rider Dash for Cash earned championship points, with five points awarded to the winner.

The change in point distribution promises to keep championship battles even tighter as the season progresses.

In 2014, three riders were alive for the title at the season finale in Pomona, Calif., but under the new point schedule, even more would have had a shot at the championship in the final round.

"It's a good thing, for sure," 2013 Grand National Champion Brad Baker and rider of the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson said. "The Dash for Cash, you're not recognized for second, third, fourth or fifth. You go out there and you should want to win it."

Riders feel the new format levels the playing field.

"I'm excited about it," said Kenny Coolbeth, rider of the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson and the series' winningest active rider. "Especially for me, I'm not that good of a starter. I'm better at the end of the race. For (AMA Pro Flat Track) to take the points away, I think it's going to be better."

Starting position can be key in a race, so there's still plenty on the line.

"I think it's really good that (AMA Pro Flat Track) is going to line us up for the main event from placement in the Dash for Cash. I'm happy for that," Coolbeth said.

And with a point and some cash still available for the winner, the battle for the checkered flag promises to be just as exciting, if not more.

"I think it'll add excitement for the race," said Baker. "Now, you'll be out there like, win or don't do anything. It'll boost everybody's intensity for the Dash."

The season begins with a double header at DAYTONA Flat Track March 12 and 13. Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61974


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross Comes To The Thread Now​*
So I have decided to start covering Monster Energy Supercross in this thread as well as other motorcycle racing news. I will cover the current Supercross season and the National Outdoor Motocross season this Summer.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Weston Peick To Have Surgery​*
While turning in the best performance of this career, AutoTrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Weston Peick sustained a broken foot when he cased a jump with three laps remaining in the main event that this weekend's Supercross in Phoenix.

According to team manager Jeremy Albrecht, Peick is having surgery today to have a screw inserted to hold the bone together. If all goes good, says Albrecht, and he can stand the pain, Peick will be on the starting line for Anaheim 2.

Peick was fourth in Phoenix after running third for 15 laps, and now sits fifth in the overall 450-class standings.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/28431/Racing-Article/Supercross--Weston-Peick-To-Have-Surgery.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roczen Leads Supercross Back To Anaheim​*
After two races into the Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen has established a nine-point lead in the season standings over Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey as racing action returns to Angel Stadium in Anaheim, Calif., this Saturday night.

Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/KTM's Jessy Nelson, who won the season opener in Anaheim, leads the way in the 250SX Class over Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Cooper Webb.

While Roczen put his name in the hat as a threat to win the series championship, he was joined by GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac, who scored the first win of his 450SX Class career, as the first two winners of the 2015 season.

Tomac, a former 250SX Class Champion, traded positions with early race leader Roczen before making a pass that would stick on lap eight. Once in the driver's seat, Tomac eventually won by a 6.4 second margin of victory.

At the first race in Anaheim, Tomac finished 20th and with his win in Phoenix he moved up to sixth in the point standings, a 14-position advancement.

"That was one of the [most fun] races of my life and to come away with a win is a cherry on top," exclaimed Tomac, who crashed twice in last weekend's Main Event en route to a 20th-place finish. "To beat a guy like Ken [Roczen]; we respect each other and race each other hard. It's just great. We definitely put our biggest effort into this [after last weekend's misfortunes], and this is what he came out here to do."

The most consistent rider of the season, Roczen finished comfortably in second place and has his sights set on his second win in Anaheim.

"I got off to a fast start but overall I didn't feel the greatest on Saturday," said Roczen. "I put it down the first 10 laps [or so], but then Eli got me. He rode better than me, but I'm very happy to have finished on the podium. We'll do some work this week and come out next weekend looking to get a good start, ride smart and come away with another good result."

Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Weston Peick rode the best race of his 450SX Class career, holding off Dungey for the number-three position until lap 17.

Peick is currently fifth in the season standings, just one point out of fourth place.

Webb, who finished seventh at the season opener, captured the first win of his young career in Phoenix. Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne led the field after capturing the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award but GEICO Honda's Malcolm Stewart assumed the lead in the early stages before being passed by Webb on lap four.

"I got an awesome start and that helped a lot," said Webb, who won in his 11th career start. "Phoenix was one of my favorite races last year, so to get it done here feels awesome. It feels good to [move into] second in points, but I'll feel better to get that red plate [as the championship leader]."

Although Stewart fell short of earning his first 250SX Class win, second place was the best finish of his career, and he sits eighth in the points standings after finishing a disappointing 22nd at the season opener.

In what appears to be a breakout season for Nelson, he has finished 1-3 in the first two races of 2015 and has a six-point cushion in the championship standings.

"It was great getting my second [career] supercross podium and two [podiums] in a row to start the season," said Nelson. "I felt great; I just had to battle there for six or seven laps. I'll just need to work on some things this week. We have a six-point lead and still have the red plate [as the points leader], so all in all it's a good night."

Four-time AMSOIL Arenacross Champion Tyler Bowers sits third overall in season standings after a fourth-place finish in Phoenix.

During last year's 450SX Class Main Event in Anaheim, Discount Tire Racing/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed scored his first win of the season and his fourth-ever win in Anaheim. In the Western Regional 250SX Class, Cole Seely won his first race of the season, which gave him a surge of momentum that ultimately carried him to earning second place in the championship.

Reed and Jeremy McGrath are tied on the all-time 450SX Class win list with eight apiece. Ivan Tedesco holds the all-time 250SX Class win record with five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ross/roczen-leads-supercross-back-to-anaheim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carmichael Unveils Daytona Supercross Course With A New Twist​*
Ricky Carmichael sported a mischievous smile as he unveiled a rendering of the Daytona Supercross course he designed for riders competing in the March 7 Daytona BikeWeek event.

Carmichael met with a group of media at Daytona International Speedway on Tuesday.

For years, riders have negotiated the tough course counterclockwise. This time around, the starting gate will be at the west end of the tri-oval "football field" and competitors will race in a clockwise direction.

"The race has been run clockwise before," Carmichael said. "This won't be a surprise (for riders). I think the biggest thing, it will be fun for the fans."

The signature aspect of this course will be a long, fast, treacherous straightaway section running nearly the length of the infield area. Plus, there are several big jumps.

"First and foremost, you want to make it safe and challenging at the same time," Carmichael said. "If you can do all that, it makes it great for the racers, which in turn, makes for a great race for the fans.

"I'm excited about this. This is always a challenge and there's scrutiny at times, but it's a fun challenge, one that I enjoy."

Supercross fans call Carmichael the "G.O.A.T." which stands for "greatest of all time" for his record number of Supercross and motocross victories and championships.

He is Daytona's all-time Supercross winner with five career triumphs. Carmichael, from Tallahassee, scored his first Daytona win in 2000 and his last in 2006.

"It's great to have Ricky come in early and make this big announcement," Speedway spokesman Andrew Booth said. "With the work he puts into the course, we really appreciate our relationship with him."

This is the eighth consecutive year Carmichael has designed the Supercross course.

"The way the track changes throughout the day is one reason the fans like it so much," Carmichael said. "This is the only Supercross event held in Florida, so a lot of people turn out for it. It's a special event and very historical, as well."

The first Daytona Supercross was staged in 1971. The Speedway gets credit for helping create the sport, which has a huge following in this country and abroad.

Carmichael made his last Daytona Supercross start in 2007.

"Part of me misses it," he said. "But after I see how brutal the conditions can be, I'm happy that I'm reporting on it from the TV booth.

"The one thing I do miss is the fan interaction. Coming here and being a five-time Supercross winner, it was always special."

*Source:*
http://www.news-journalonline.com/a...ls-Daytona-Supercross-course-with-a-new-twist


----------



## Ckg2011

*Du Quoin Mile & Indy Mile Added To 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule​*
AMA Pro Racing is pleased to announce the addition of two historic Grand National Championship events to the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule.

The world's top dirt track racing talent will return to the Du Quoin Mile at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds for the first time in nearly a decade on July 4. AMA Pro Flat Track last raced at the Du Quoin Mile in 2005, where Chris Carr took his only career victory on the "Magic Mile" to conclude his seventh and final championship-winning season.

One week later, the series will return to the legendary Indy Mile at the Indiana State Fairgrounds on July 11. Both events will feature the fastest dirt track motorcycle racers in the world competing aboard twin-cylinder machines in the premier GNC1 division, with the up-and-coming stars of the sport also showing their mettle on the twins in the GNC2 class. The two races, along with both stops at the Springfield Mile, make four GNC2 twins events in 2015.

"With the announcement of both the Du Quoin Mile and the Indy Mile, we have taken another step toward creating the most exciting 2015 Grand National Championship possible for fans," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Both events are steeped in history and have been known to feature some of the best racing on the calendar. Fans in the grandstands and those tuning in on FansChoice.tv can expect a great show."

The two events, which are being promoted by the highly experienced and successful event promotion company Family Events, brings the 2015 schedule to 14 rounds, including five Mile events.

For tickets and additional information, please visit http://www.familyevents.com/.

Every race on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule will be available to watch live free of charge and in high definition on FansChoice.tv at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Confirmed Dates on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule​*
March 12: DAYTONA Flat Track I, Daytona Beach, Fla.

March 13: DAYTONA Flat Track II, Daytona Beach, Fla.

May 24: Springfield Mile I, Illinois State Fairgrounds, Springfield, Ill.

May 30: Sacramento Mile, Cal Expo Fairgrounds, Sacramento, Calif.

June 20: Hagerstown Half-Mile, Hagerstown Speedway, Hagerstown, Md.

June 27: Lima Half-Mile, Allen County Fairgrounds, Lima, Ohio

July 4: Du Quoin Mile, Du Quoin State Fairgrounds, Du Quoin, Ill.

July 11: Indy Mile, Indianapolis State Fairgrounds, Indianapolis, Ind.

August 1: Castle Rock TT, Mt. St. Helens Motorcycle Club, Castle Rock, Wash.

August 4: Black Hills Half-Mile, Black Hills Speedway, Rapid City, S.D.

August 16: Peoria TT, PMC Race Park, Peoria, Ill.

September 6: Springfield Mile II, Illinois State Fairgrounds, Springfield, Ill.

October 3: Calistoga Half-Mile, Calistoga Speedway, Calistoga, Calif.

October 10: Flat Track Season Finale, LA County Fairplex, Pomona, Calif.​
AMA Pro Flat Track will kick off the 2015 season on March 12 and 13 with a doubleheader at the DAYTONA Flat Track. For tickets and information, please visit

*Source:*
http://home.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61992


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arenacross: Team Babbitt's Carries Momentum Into Mich.​*
The opening round of the 2015 season of AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, proved to be memorable for the Team Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki effort, as the defending titleholders swept the podium in the overall Arenacross Class classification.

While it proved a be a major statement by the team in its quest for another title, its four-rider lineup will have their work cut out for them as AMSOIL Arenacross makes its return to Grand Rapids, Mich. at the Van Andel Arena after a year hiatus.

This also signifies the first two-night round of the championship in 2015, with action slated for back-to-back evenings Jan. 16-17.

Last weekend in Cincinnati, Chris Blose's debut with Team Babbitt's, which was also his first start in full-time AMSOIL Arenacross competition, couldn't have gone any better.

The Arizona native looked like an arenacross veteran and he showed why Team Babbitt's coveted the signing of the 27-year-old in the offseason.

The increased pace and aggression of AMSOIL Arenacross, combined with shorter lap times and race distances, can prove to be a difficult adjustment for any rider, but Blose took it all in stride and emerged victorious to establish himself as a title contender.

Narrowly missing out on the win was Blose's veteran teammate Zach Ames.

The Ohio native has more AMSOIL Arenacross experience than any of the other riders in the field, but after having to go through the LCQ in order to make the Main Event, he had a little too much to overcome and came up a point shy of edging out his teammate for victory.

Ames is more determined than ever to win that elusive first Arenacross Class title, and being just two points out of the points lead is a good way to start.

Flanking his Babbitt's teammates on the podium last weekend was Matt Goerke, who like Blose, made his first career start in full-time competition.

Goerke faces a five-point deficit to Blose in the championship standings and relied on his years of experience to come away with a third-place debut.

The fourth member of Team Babbitt's, Jacob Hayes, showed his resiliency by soldiering through the LCQ and bouncing back from a 10th-place finish in the first Main Event to taking the win in the final race of the evening. He completed what was a truly impressive start for the team by finishing fifth overall.

As a whole, the Muskegon-based team is off to a flying start heading into its hometown race, but many other riders are ready to bring that momentum to a halt with two nights and two opportunities to make some major moves in the championship.

Sandwiched amongst the Babbitt's foursome is ThermoTec Yamaha's Bobby Kiniry. As one of the oldest competitors in the championship, Kiniry has been through pretty much everything in his career that now spans over a decade. He was a persistent threat for the podium in Cincinnati, ultimately walking away with fourth overall. Seven points separate Kiniry from Blose in the championship standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oss/team-babbitts-carries-momentum-into-mich/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Supercross Returns To Anaheim For Rd. 3​*
After two races into the Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen has established a nine-point lead in the season standings over Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey as racing action returns to Angel Stadium in Anaheim, California this Saturday night.

Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/KTM's Jessy Nelson, who won the season opener in Anaheim, leads the way in the 250SX Class over Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Cooper Webb.

Saturday night's race will air live on FOX Sports 1 at 7:00 p.m. PST/10:00 p.m. EST

Live coverage from Phoenix will also be available on the authenticated FOX Sports Go app.

Media Day will take place Thursday, January 15, at Noon, featuring Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey, Dean Wilson, and Justin Hill, and Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/KTM's Jessy Nelson, Shane McElrath, and Darryn Durham

On Saturday, January 17, fans can Log on to www.SupercrossLive.com to watch Race Day Live with Jim Holley and Andy Bowyer from 12:50 p.m. PST/3:50 p.m. EST to 4:50 p.m. PST/7:50 p.m. EST

Some key insights to watch heading into this Saturday night's race include:

• Eli Tomac became the 58th different 450SX Class race winner. Only 10 times in Monster Energy Supercross history has a first time winner followed their first-ever win with a win.

• KTM or Husqvarna have never won the second race in Anaheim, can Anderson or Dungey give these brands their first-ever win?

• There have been five different riders to make the 450SX Class podium, #WhosNext ?

• The winner of the opening race in Anaheim has gone on to win the second Anaheim seven times, can Roczen make it eight?

• Chad Reed can tie Jeremy McGrath on the all-time start list with 172 this weekend.

• Roczen and Nelson have never held the points lead in their respective racing divisions; can they extend it this weekend?

While Roczen put his name in the #WhosNext hat, he was joined by GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac, who scored the first win of his 450SX Class career, as the first two winners of the 2015 season. Tomac, a former 250SX Class Champion, traded positions with early race leader Roczen before making a pass that would stick on Lap 8. Once in the driver's seat, Tomac eventually won by a 6.4 second margin of victory. At the first race in Anaheim, Tomac finished 20th and with his win in Phoenix he moved up to sixth in the point standings, a 14-position advancement.

"That was one of the [most fun] races of my life and to come away with a win is a cherry on top," exclaimed Tomac, who crashed twice in last weekend's Main Event en route to a 20th-place finish. "To beat a guy like Ken [Roczen]; we respect each other and race each other hard. It's just great. We definitely put our biggest effort into this [after last weekend's misfortunes], and this is what he came out here to do."

The most consistent rider of the season, Roczen finished comfortably in second place and has his sights set on his second win in Anaheim.

"I got off to a fast start but overall I didn't feel the greatest on Saturday," said Roczen. "I put it down the first 10 laps [or so], but then Eli got me. He rode better than me, but I'm very happy to have finished on the podium. We'll do some work this week and come out next weekend looking to get a good start, ride smart and come away with another good result."

Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Weston Peick rode the best race of his 450SX Class career, holding off Dungey for the number-three position until Lap 17. Peick is currently fifth in the season standings, just one point out of fourth place.

Webb, who finished seventh at the season opener, captured the first win of his young career in Phoenix. Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne led the field after capturing the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award but GEICO Honda's Malcolm Stewart assumed the lead in the early stages before being passed by Webb on Lap 4.

"I got an awesome start and that helped a lot," said Webb, who won in his 11th career start. "Phoenix was one of my favorite races last year, so to get it done here feels awesome. It feels good to [move into] second in points, but I'll feel better to get that red plate [as the championship leader]."

Although Stewart fell short of earning his first 250SX Class win, second place was the best finish of his career, and he sits eighth in the points standings after finishing a disappointing 22nd at the season opener.

In what appears to be a breakout season for Nelson, he has finished 1-3 in the first two races of 2015 and has a six-point cushion in the championship standings.

"It was great getting my second [career] supercross podium and two [podiums] in a row to start the season," said Nelson. "I felt great; I just had to battle there for six or seven laps. I'll just need to work on some things this week. We have a six-point lead and still have the red plate [as the points leader], so all in all it's a good night."

Four-time AMSOIL Arenacross Champion Tyler Bowers sits third overall in season standings after a fourth-place finish in Phoenix.

During last year's 450SX Class Main Event in Anaheim, Discount Tire Racing/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed scored his first win of the season and his fourth-ever win in Anaheim. In the Western Regional 250SX Class, Cole Seely won his first race of the season, which gave him a surge of momentum that ultimately carried him to earning second place in the championship.

Reed and Jeremy McGrath are tied on the all-time 450SX Class win list with eight apiece. Ivan Tedesco holds the all-time 250SX Class win record with five.

*Source:*
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/929/2...-Supercross-Returns-to-Anaheim-for-Rd--3.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jessy Nelson National #28​*
*Supercross: Nelson Retains Red Plate After Phoenix SX​*
Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Jessy Nelson held onto the coveted red plate as he retained the Western Regional 250SX Class points lead in front of a packed Chase Field in Phoenix. Nelson's third-place finish stretched his points lead to six after a solid first two rounds of the season. Teammate Shane McElrath had to work through the pack following a tough start, eventually breaking into the top-10 for eighth.

fter qualifying third, Nelson's night started on a high note with his first heat race win of the season. The power behind his Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM launched him to a fourth-place start in the Main Event, quickly moving into third on the third lap, ending the night on the podium for the second-straight week.

"The race tonight was pretty good," said Nelson. "It wasn't my best race, but I'll take what I can because I felt like I rode a little tight there at the end. I'm definitely super happy to get on the box and still have the points lead."

Nelson's teammate McElrath also started his night out showing speed, taking second behind Nelson in the heat race. In the Main Event, McElrath came into the first turn near the back of the pack, but used the entire race to charge to the front. He would make up an impressive 10 spots before finishing a hard-fought eighth.

Not appearing on the track in Phoenix was Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM rider Darryn Durham. He suffered a wrist injury in Anaheim during Round 1 and is sidelined for the time being.

As the series continues onto Round 3, the Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM team will return to Angel Stadium in Anaheim, California looking to capture another victory in the Big A on Saturday, January 17.

The Team TLD riders wore the new 2015 SE Corse Black gear, along with the 2015 SE3 Helmet One Shot Rocket Red at Chase Field in Phoenix, Arizona. See more of the 2015 gear sets and the 2015 Moto Helmets online and at your local TLD retailer.

*250 Class Overall Results​*1. Cooper Webb (Yamaha) 
2. Malcolm Stewart (Honda) 
3. Jessy Nelson (TLD/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM) 
4. Tyler Bowers (Kawasaki) 
5. Aaron Plessinger (Yamaha) 
6. Justin Hill (KTM) 
7. Zach Osborne (Husqvarna) 
8. Shane McElrath (TLD/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM) 
9. Zach Bell (Husqvarna) 
10. Tommy Hahn (Honda) 
11. Matt BIsceglia (Honda) 
12. Michael Leib (Honda) 
13. Josh Hansen (Kawasaki) 
14. Cole Martinez (Yamaha) 
15. Chris Alldredge (Kawasaki) 
16. Scott Champion (Yamaha) 
17. Zack Freeberg (Yamaha) 
18. Jackson Richardson (Honda) 
19. Landon Powell (KTM) 
20. Alex Martin (Yamaha) 
21. Nico Izzi (Yamaha) 
22. Austin Politelli (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/929/2...elson-Retains-Red-Plate-after-Phoenix-SX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Racing Roots: Dougie Fresh Brings Canadian Flare To AMA Pro Flat Track​*
When it comes to riding conditions, Doug Lawrence has experienced it all throughout his motorcycle racing career.

Between having to wipe the pouring sweat from his brow upon finishing a Springfield Mile main event in 100-degree heat, to training vigorously in the offseason in sub-zero temperatures at the place where he calls home in Ontario, Canada, Lawrence thrives in any kind of element.

He embraces the scorching Illinois heat in late August and he looks forward to training in the trenches of Canada's frozen tundra in the winter time.

He's just a gamer, and that's precisely what it takes to be successful in AMA Pro Flat Track.

Lawrence got a taste of motorcycle racing just about as soon as he could walk, when his father bought him a dirt bike when he was just 4 years old.

"My father got me into it," said Lawrence, recounting his childhood. "He asked me if I wanted a little dirt bike when I was 4 years old, and of course I said, 'yes'. He was an amateur racer at the time, both in Canada and in the states. He didn't race professionally or anything, but he inspired me at a very young age."

Growing up, Lawrence played many sports. He was an excellent hockey player and played competitively on a travel team in Canada and would play on a weekly basis. However, when it came down to him having to make a choice between his two passions around the age of 16, he decided to put the stick down and take it to the next level with motorcycle racing.

"I was a pretty decent hockey player as a kid," said Lawrence. "I wasn't good enough for the NHL or anything, but I was doing it enough to where I was really starting to get good at it. All my friends played and it was really fun for me. But then the time came when I decided I wanted to ride bikes more, and that's when I quit hockey."

It's safe to say National No. 73 Lawrence made the right decision, as he's found tremendous success in motorcycle racing throughout the course of his career.

The 29-year-old Canadian is a fan-favorite throughout the AMA Pro Flat Track community and is respected to great lengths by the very competitors that race against him on a weekly basis in the series.

In 2014, Lawrence finished the season 14th in GNC1 in points. He recorded nine main event finishes, including three top 10s. He ended the season on a high note too, placing sixth and ninth at Calistoga and Pomona, respectively.

Lawrence will enter his ninth season at the professional level when he suits up for the DAYTONA Flat Track doubleheader scheduled to take place this March 12-13.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61988


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Martin Davalos To Race 450 At Anaheim 2​*
Martin Davalos is making his 450-class debut in the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series at Anaheim 2 tonight at Angel Stadium.

The Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna rider is returning from injury after sustaining a dislocated ankle and shattered scaphoid during last year's series.

"Honestly, I just wanted to get on the gate and see how it goes, I haven't been on the racetrack since April of last year when I got hurt," said Davalos. "I really don't know if I'm going to do the full program and I don't have any pressure on me, I just want to go out in practice and see how it goes; we are really just concentrating on the east coast."

Davalos is riding the East Regional 250 SX class for The Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna, and was leading the class last year when he went down with his injury.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/28451/...-Martin-Davalos-To-Race-450-At-Anaheim-2.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roczen, Tomac Ready To Rock In Anaheim​*
After two races in the 17-race Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, the 450SX Class has seen two different winners emerge to stake their claim for #WhosNext .

RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen and GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac have risen to the forefront of the championship, with Roczen maintaining control of the red number plate as the world's best riders make their return to Anaheim, Calif., on Saturday night for the second of three visits to Angel Stadium.

In the Western Regional 250SX Class Championship, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha rider Cooper Webb's first career win helped him close in on current points leader Jessy Nelson and his Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull KTM.

Another strong start in the Phoenix Main Event put Roczen in the lead again and gave him the opportunity to start the season with back-to-back victories, but a spirited battle with Tomac became the early highlight of the 2015 season and Roczen ultimately brought home a runner-up effort to maintain control of the championship.

"We had a great night," said Roczen. "The track was a lot trickier than it was last weekend. I got off to a great start and that definitely helped. I wasn't feeling it before the main event and the track was definitely not the easiest.

The first 10 laps were good racing and I just tried to play it safe. Eli [Tomac] beat me straight up, but that's OK. We finished with a second place so I think we're all good for the championship. It's all about being consistent. I'm going to work on myself again this week. I need to focus on getting good starts, not crashing and we're going to try and get another win."

Fellow RCH Racing rider Broc Tickle narrowly missed out on a top-10 finish in Phoenix and currently sits ninth in the 450SX Class standings.

Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey earned his first podium finish of the season in Phoenix, and as a result moved from fourth to second in the championship standings.

Dungey's rookie teammate, Dean Wilson has endured ups and downs in his first two starts with the team, but he's shown consistency speed in practice.

Nelson backed up his first-career 250SX win at the season opener in Anaheim with a third-place finish in Phoenix.

Nelson is riding more confident than ever before in his professional career and its culminating with the California native maintaining possession of the red number plate as the points leader.

Nelson would love nothing more than to repeat in Anaheim and reassert his control on the championship.

"The race tonight was pretty good," said Nelson. "It wasn't my best race, but I'll take what I can because I felt like I rode a little tight there at the end. I'm definitely super happy to get on the box and still have the points lead."

Cooper Webb's dominant ride to victory in Phoenix was also a statement in his hopes of battling for the title. Webb jumped to second in the championship.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ocross/roczen-tomac-ready-to-rock-in-anaheim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ken Roczen Dominates Anaheim II​*
If there was any question as to the leading contender to claim the Monster Energy Supercross title vacated by Ryan Villopoto, Anaheim II just might have settled that. Ken Roczen raced his RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki RM-Z450 to a dominating 5.221-second victory over Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey, becoming the first multi-race winner of the year.

Eli Tomac rounded out the podium finishers on his GEICO Honda.

The win, Roczen's second of the season, pushed his lead in the championship to 12 points (72-60) over Dungey. Jason Anderson, who finished seventh on the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna, is third in the standings with 51 points.

It was nearly a flag to flag victory for Roczen, who took the lead from early front runners Andrew Short and Davi Millsaps and quickly gapped the field.

While it was smooth sailing for the leader, Anaheim II proved to be the most chaotic race of the young season.

After a strong start Short suffered a hard crash on the first lap.

Anderson got caught up in Short's incident and went down as well. Cole Seely fell early too, but recovered quickly to finish an eventual sixth.

Another big accident happened on lap eight when Chad Reed and Trey Canard tangled and went down together while battling over fourth.

Canard miscalculated a jump leading into a 180-degree left hander and landed on the back of Reed's bike.

As the two scrambled to get back in the race Reed, angry at being taken out, ran Canard off the track causing Canard to hit the ground flipping over his bike. Reed was black flagged and DQ'd for the aggressive retaliation.

Yet another front runner went down later in the race. Yoshimura Suzuki's rookie Blake Baggett was challenging Broc Tickle just inside the top five when Baggett lost control and was launched chest first into the face of a jump.

Baggett, after a lengthy period adjusting a bent clutch lever, got back underway and was able to finish 10th, his best result of the season.

Roczen was rock steady up front, easily managing his lead gap on Dungey.

"I think I'm getting good starts when I need to," Roczen explained of his solid rides in the first three rounds of the season. "It's part of the whole deal. It was a great main event. I felt awesome out there. I kept it steady. Ryan was right behind me, so it was a great race."

Dungey finished with his best result of 2015 and when asked what it was going to take to close the gap on Roczen, Dungey replied, "I think we're doing it. I think we're getting better every weekend. You hate to kind of start out slow, but we keep building, one better every weekend."

Tomac ran as far back as sixth in the early going, but finished strong to score third. He was OK with the result tonight. "Considering how my night started, going to the Semi and really not riding like myself - just a little tight and weird," he said. "To get third here and not completely wreck myself in the points&#8230; for how the night was going I'm somewhat satisfied."

Justin Barcia had an up and down night, fastest in timed qualifying, he then crashed in his Heat race, got rough start in the Main and fought back to score fourth, his best result of the season, moving him into a tie with Canard for fifth in the series standings.

Tickle ran a solid and largely mistake-free race to round out the top five.

His hairiest moment might have been when Baggett crashed right beside him midway through the race.

It was Tickle's first top-five of the season.

The series moves to Oakland, California next Saturday, Jan. 24.

*Standings*

1 Ken Roczen 72
2 Ryan Dungey 60
3 Jason Anderson 51
4 Eli Tomac 46
5 Trey Canard 43

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/28454/Racing-Article/Ken-Roczen-Dominates-Anaheim-II.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Webb Scores Thrilling 250 West Supercross Victory​*
Cooper Webb never gave up.

The Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha rider chipped away at the big lead enjoyed by Tyler Bowers late in the 250 West Supercross final at Anaheim II.

On the final lap he'd gotten to Bowers' tailpipe.

He then made an aggressive inside block pass on Bowers, sending Bowers over the tuff blocks and off the track.

It was a thrilling end to race, Webb's second consecutive victory. Bowers, a rider himself known for aggressive passes, showed true sportsmanship by congratulating Webb for the move afterwards. Bowers got back on track to finish second, 6.065 seconds back.

Justin Hill crossed the finish line third, a tad over a second behind Bowers.

In an exciting 250 West title chase, the win for Webb moved him into the series lead by four points (64-60) over Bowers and Jessy Nelson, who are tied for second.

Nelson appeared to have control of the 15-lap Main Event, but he crashed out of the lead on Lap 6 and dropped to sixth.

That allowed Bowers to assume the lead, just a short time after passing Hill for second. By this time Webb had fought his way into the top four and took over third on Lap 7.

While Bowers pulled away, Hill and Webb engaged in an exciting battle for second, with Webb ultimately prevailing.

Once in second Webb consistently chipped away at a four-plus second deficit to Bowers and put himself within striking distance on the final lap. As the two riders went to turn down the stadium's first base line one final time and hit the home stretch, Webb cut inside Bowers, forcing contact that pushed Bowers off the track.

Webb slipped by and took the win while Bowers recovered to finish second, his best finish of the season so far.

Hill finished third.

"That was crazy. I got a bad start and had to come through the pack, so I was just trying to get into the top five," said Webb, who raced to his first career win a week ago. "Then I got into second and realized I had a shot at the win. On the last lap I had to just put it in there, so I did and I was able to get by."

"I got a decent start, but I rode better with people in front of me than out front by myself," said Bowers, the reigning four-time AMSOIL Arenacross Champion.

"I didn't get tight or anything, I just made a lot of small mistakes. We're looking good in the championship with a third, a fourth and now a second, so it's hard to be angry with that. If we can get a couple wins we'll really be in this [championship at the end]."

Webb passed Nelson for control of the Eastern Regional 250SX Class championship standings and now sits four points ahead. Bowers moved into a tie with Nelson for second.

Monster Energy Supercross continues next weekend with its fourth stop of the 17-race season from Oakland, California, signifying the first of two visits to the Bay Area in 2015. Live broadcast coverage on FOX Sports 1 begins at 7 p.m. PT/10 p.m. ET on Saturday, January 24.

*Western Regional 250SX Class Results: Anaheim​*
Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha
Tyler Bowers, Corona, Calif., Kawasaki
Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore., KTM
Zach Osborne, Chesterfield, S.C., Husqvarna
Malcolm Stewart, Haines City, Fla., Honda
Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM
Josh Hansen, Elbert, Colo., Kawasaki
Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha
Tommy Hahn, Decatur, Texas, Honda
Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM​
*Western Regional 250SX Class Season Standings​*
Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha, 64
Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM, 60
Tyler Bowers, Corona, Calif., Kawasaki, 60
Zach Osborne, Chesterfield, S.C., Husqvarna, 54
Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore., KTM, 53
Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha, 40
Malcolm Stewart, Haines City, Fla., Honda, 39
Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM, 39
Josh Hansen, Elbert, Colo., Kawasaki, 34
Tommy Hahn, Decatur, Texas, Honda, 30​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/28453/...es-Thrilling-250-West-Supercross-Victory.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arenacross: Faith Takes Grand Rapids Victory​*
The second round of the 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, came to a conclusion on Saturday with a second night of action inside Grand Rapids' Van Andel Arena.

The premier Arenacross Class saw its third different overall winner in as many races as Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Gavin Faith captured the first win of his career.

In the Arenacross Lites Class, Monster Energy Kawasaki Team Green rider and Road to Supercross competitor Mitchell Harrison raced to his first professional victory.

One night after Zach Ames, who entered Grand Rapids second in points, was forced to sit the weekend out after a practice crash, the Team Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki team endured more misfortune.

Opening round winner and former championship points leader Chris Blose was sidelined on Saturday after a crash last night left him with severe bruising and trauma to his side and back.

That left Babbitt's with two riders on the gate, championship-co leaders Jacob Hayes, who won on Friday, and Matt Goerke.

Monster Energy Kawasaki Team Green's Darian Sanayei took control of the first Arenacross Class Main Event, ahead of Goerke and Spinechillers KTM rider Willy Browning. Faith, who started fourth, made quick work moving his way to the front and was into third before the completion of lap two.

That same lap Goerke made the pass on Sanayei for the lead. The top three paced one another for five laps until Sanayei went down in the whoops on lap seven and out of competition.

With a clear path to Goerke after assuming control of second place, Faith began to close in on the Kawasaki out front.

On Lap 11 Faith made his move and held off Goerke to the checkered flag. Browning rounded out the top three.

Slaka Wear KTM's Steven Mages took advantage of his improved starting spot in the second Main Event to grab the early lead over Browning and Faith.

The top three stayed in line for the majority of the 15-lap Main Event until Faith made his way around Browning on Lap 10, ensuring his position in the overall classification.

Mages was relatively unchallenged and went on to win, with Faith second and Browning third.

Goerke rode to an impressive fourth-place finish, overcoming an 11th-place start to just miss out on a podium finish.

Faith's 1-2 finishes secured the overall, while Mages' victory in the final Main Event vaulted him to the runner-up spot (5-1) in what was ultimately a three-way tie for the position.

By virtue of his pair of third-place results, with the second Main Event finish serving as the tiebreaker, Browning (3-3) claimed the final spot on the overall podium ahead of Goerke (2-4).

In the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge, the Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing tandem of Faith and Kyle Regal faced off in the final. Regal edged out his teammate and earned the additional bonus point towards the Arenacross Class Championship.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c.../faith-takes-grand-rapids-arenacross-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Andrew Short Update​*
BTO Motorsports KTM's Andrew Short had another great start and grabbed the hole shot in last night's Monster Energy AMA Supercross main at Anaheim II.

Unfortunately a mistake a lap later in the rhythm section launched Short into a berm and ended his night. The veteran was a little slow to get up, but fortunately for Short he was sore, but okay.

"I had a great first lap in the main and then made a mistake in that rhythm section and it threw me down quicker than I thought," Short said. "I didn't actually think I was going to crash. It kind of snuck up on me and slammed me into that berm. Pretty sore, obviously my thighs and my hips and shoulder. It wasn't the easiest of crashes, but I'm very thankful nothing's broken. Come back to fight another day."

Teammate Justin Brayton didn't fare as well. Brayton missed the main after crashing out of his Semi race. Early reports were of a broken collarbone, but have yet to be confirmed.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/28455/Racing-Article/Supercross--Andrew-Short-Update.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: The Chad Reed And Trey Canard Incident​*
Chad Reed discusses getting blacked flagged at the Anaheim II Supercross with FIM Race Director John Gallagher.

Photography by Kit Palmer One of the big topics after the Anaheim II Supercross at Angel Stadium was the altercation between Honda's Trey Canard and Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed that resulted in the AMA throwing a rare black flag for Reed, which forced the veteran racer to pull out of the 450 main event, which resulted in no points being scored on the night.

Reed was holding down fourth place, just ahead of Canard, on the seventh lap when Canard tried to jump to the inside of Reed going into a turn, but the two riders ended up colliding when Canard landed on top of Reed from behind.

Both Canard and Reed went down in a heap, and both quickly remounted with Canard getting away first. Moments later, before getting back up to speed, Reed came up behind Canard and "elbowed" him, which resulted in Canard running into a Tuff Block and crashing again.

The incident happened in front of FIM Race Director John Gallagher who immediately called for a black flag on Reed.

"Not ever will we accept a rider taking matters into his own hands," Gallagher later said.

Reed and his team were upset by Gallagher's decision, feeling that the incident could have been resolved after the race when cooler heads could have prevailed. They felt it was a rush of judgment on the AMA's part to take Reed out of the race before it was over. Reed, however, did not deny giving Canard an "elbow."

It all started when Canard plowed into Reed.

"I followed Chad the lap before and he went outside and I figured he was going to go outside again," Canard said. "I carried too much momentum and my air brakes didn't work. I landed right on the back of him and went down really hard. I got back up and was adjusting my goggles-I hit my head on the ground pretty good so my goggles were all sweat filled and was pulling a tear-off-[and] out of nowhere I got hit and crashed again.

"It was a racing incident," Canard said. "I was trying to go forward. I was not anticipating it at all, so I ran straight into the hay bale."

Canard went on to finish 11th and then had a few words with Reed.
"I just went to him after the race and said, 'why would you do that?' He said that I was an idiot for jumping on him. 'Dude, I didn't mean to do that.' He was still ranting and raving, so I just told him that he was a crybaby-the biggest crybaby in the sport and went away."

"I went over the jump just before the mechanics area," Reed said. "I was on the inside and obviously the next minute I'm cartwheeling down the track. Trey jumped right on the back of me, so, yeah, at that point, I'm pretty mad and confused at what just went down. And then we both picked it up and got going, I throw him an elbow and then I get going. I obviously didn't look back to see that if he went down or anything like that.

"Immediately I see the black flag and I was just kind of a loss for words," Reed said. "I didn't really know what to do; I've never been black flagged before, especially in a half lap. For sure I'm not denying I threw him an elbow, just a 'what the f--- kind of thing. That's really about it.

"I was just confused that I got black flagged from something I didn't think was that bad," Reed said. "I didn't know what to do. I think I went an extra lap or something like that; the whole lap I was coming up short on jumps and just kind of like, 'really, this his happening?' I've never kind of found myself that position. I pulled in and Gallagher wouldn't even come over to me, which I was kind of bummed on. I wasn't that mad; I'm more confused than mad.

"After watching it on TV, there is nothing to it. It wasn't like I t-boned him or anything like that.

"The first thing that Trey said to me was, 'what were you thinking?' He caught me a little off guard on even that, I'm like, 'what was I thinking? You jumped on me!' I just said, 'what were you thinking?' And he continued with, 'ah, you're just a crybaby,' I didn't even have a comeback for that. That was too funny. My question is, if I wait a turn or two and throw him an elbow, or t-bone him, or get into like everybody else did [regarding another separate incidents on the night], is that okay? But because it happened right in front of the guy; I think he made an emotional decision. That's why sports like Formula One are professional; you watch it on TV you see it come across the bottom of the screen, basically they're going to investigate after the race. How do you appeal something when they pull you out of the race? Are they going to go eenie meenie miney mo and throw me in fifth, sixth, eighth, 10th, 12th? I mean, are they going to throw me back in if I win the appeal? It's kind of stupid on their part in my opinion."

As he said earlier, Gallagher won't tolerate riders taking matters into their own hands, nor will the AMA's Kevin Crowther who said that he and the AMA fully supports Gallagher's decision to take Reed immediately out of the race.

"I personally have a history of dealing with that, even in regards to things that have happened to Chad [in the past]," Gallagher said. "A good example is when Kyle Chisholm decided to take matters in his own hands to help his teammate out at Salt Lake City, the black flag was drawn then.

We've had several incidences since then that has drawn black flags; one of them was [Ryan] Dungey and [Jason] Lawrence. Dungey didn't like what Lawrence doing to him and decided to take matters into his own hands.

"The rush to judgement that Reed is feeling is not true," Gallagher said. "First off, I get to see it right in front of me, I was literally standing right there when I saw it. And right after it happened, I get an instant replay on the big screen, and I can call them to put it [replay of the incident] up [on the big screen], or sometimes they just play them. In that case, instantly after it happened, they put it up on the big screen, so it wasn't a rush to judgment. More importantly, when a rider choses to do that, to take matters into his own hands, how would I know when it's going to stop? Is it going to stop on that one incident? The next time he sees him [is] he going to hit him again or? There's no ruler [or formula] that says he's going to do only this much, and that's why he got a black flag.

"The subject of protesting was, he [Reed] said, 'what about what Trey did to me?' I said, 'I saw it; it was an incident that happened in a race, Trey made a mistake and you ended up crashing with him.' I said, 'if you have a problem with it, then I suggest you protest it.' His response was, I did this because he did that, what are you going to do about that? My answer was, 'I'm not going to do anything, it was a mistake by a rider.' If you have a problem, go ahead and protest it. We'll be happy to pull video and take a look at it. But the result would've been the same. I've got nine different angles in slow-mo and still feel the same way. Trey made huge mistake; he over-jumped the jump, and he did it on the inside. He had nowhere to go but to go into the guy he was chasing."

"He [Gallagher] has too much power," said Dave Osterman, Reed's team manager. "You can't have that much power&#8230;and just yank a guy out of the race. Everything could have been smoothed over, or discussed, or fined, or take points away or something. I'm not just taking my boss's side; get everybody around and scrutinize what there is to scrutinize. But just relying on one guy from his angle? They just should have waited with cool heads to decide. Disappointing."






*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/28456/...--The-Chad-Reed-And-Trey-Canard-Incident.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Robby Bell took the first WORCS win of 2015 by topping the Taft round. Photography by Harlen Foley​*
*Robby Bell Tops WORCS Opener​*
The 2015 Rocky Mountain MC World Off-Road Championship Series got things started over the weekend with the opening round taking place in Taft, California.

The usually dusty course at Honolulu Hills had limited visibility once again, but this time due to an unusually heavy layer of fog. Many riders faced the unforeseen challenge of goggle issues throughout the 2-hour race, but in the end, it was Robby Bell who finished out front, firing the first shot of the season.

Defending champion Gary Sutherlin was one of the many struggling with vision problems, but he managed to pilot his factory-support KTM to a runner-up finish. It was not the start he'd hoped for in his title defense, but a respectable one nonetheless. He finished ahead of Honda's Justin Jones, who rounded out the overall podium. Justin Seeds and Eric Yorba completed the top-five.







 *Defending Champion Gary Sutherlin finished second after struggling with "goggle issues." Photography by Harlen Foley:*​
In the Pro 2 ranks, Michael Del Fante took the win in his class debut, but it didn't come easy as Steve Gibson chased him all the way to the finish line.

Gibson finished a close second followed by Dalton Shirey.

In the Pro 2 Lites, KTM's Logan Chambers took the win with Jeremy Newton and Mitch Anderson rounding out the top-three.







 *Justin Jones rounded out the Pro podium aboard his new Honda support ride. Photography by Harlen Foley:*​
*Pro Results:*

1. Robby Bell (Kaw)
2. Gary Sutherlin (KTM)
3. Justin Jones (Hon)
4. Justin Seeds (Kaw)
5. Eric Yorba (KTM)
6. Blayne Thompson (Kaw)
7. Ivan Ramirez (KTM)
8. Travis Coy (KTM)
9. Jesse Lundin (Yam)
10. Justin Morgan (Yam)

*Pro 2 Results*

1. Michael Del Fante (Yam)
2. Steven Gibson (Kaw)
3. Dalton Shirey (Hus)
4. Starr Savage (KTM)
5. Travis Damon (Hon)
6. Justin Wallis (KTM)
7. David Broderick (KTM)
8. Erik King (Kaw)
9. Chad Broughton (Kaw)
10. Jakob McCoid (KTM)​






 *Yamaha's Michael Del Fante shows off his Pro 2 trophy. Photography by Harlen Foley:​*
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/708/28460/Racing-Article/Robby-Bell-Tops-WORCS-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oakland - Animated Track​*
The Oakland Supercross is just a handful of days away and here is a look at the track the leading AMA Supercross riders will race on.






*Source:*
http://www.mxlarge.com/2015/01/20/oakland-animated-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oakland SX - Preview​*
This Saturday night, O.co Coliseum in Oakland, California will play host to the fourth Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, race of the 2015 season. RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen extended his points lead to 12 in the 450SX Class after winning his second race of the season in Anaheim, California last Saturday night.

With his second consecutive win of the season, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb brought the Angel Stadium crowd to their feet with his last-lap pass for the lead and took over the Western Regional 250SX Class points lead.

There will not be a current Oakland 450SX Class race winner lined up on the gate Saturday night, who will join James Stewart and Ryan Villopoto as the only riders to win in Oakland?

There has not been a rider to win both classes in Oakland. Roczen, Broc Tickle, Eli Tomac, and Jason Anderson, who are now racing in the 450SX Class have all won the 250SX Class, can one of them accomplish this feat?

Chad Reed has never gone four races into the season without a podium finish, can he earn his first podium finish of 2015?

Not since 2006 when Ricky Carmichael accomplished it, has Suzuki earned three wins in five races, can Roczen match that this weekend?

KTM and Husqvarna have not won in Oakland in the 450SX Class; can Dungey or Anderson give them their first win?

Josh Hansen, Zach Osborne, and Justin Hill are the only active Western Regional 250SX Class riders to have finished on the podium previously in Oakland
Yamaha has not won three consecutive 250SX Class Main Events since 2008 when Jason Lawrence did it, can Cooper Webb make it three in a row?

Reigning AMSOIL Arenacross Champion Tyler Bowers has finished third, fourth and second, can he get his first 250SX Class win of 2015?

After an on-track altercation between Chad Reed and Trey Canard, Reed was subsequently black flagged, how will the two compete against one another this Saturday night?

In the 450SX Class Main Event, Roczen did not waste any time working his way to the front of the field with two quick passes on Monster Energy Kawasaki's Davi Millsaps and then BTO Sports KTM's Andrew Short for second and first, respectively. The strategy was modeled after his season-opening win at Angel Stadium. Roczen has led 46 of the 60 laps this season.

"That was an awesome race and I fought hard the whole way," said Roczen, who earned his fourth career victory. "It was a tricky track, but I was able to get a good start, get into the lead early and ride my own race. I'm so happy."

Motosport.com/Arma Energy Yamaha's Jimmy Albertson earned the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award, which was his first-ever in the 450SX Class, but his lead was short lived. Albertson would fall out his podium position after falling victim to a crash that also collected Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson.

Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey charged through the field to pick off Discount Tire Racing/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed and Millsaps, who were running third and second, respectively. Dungey rode laps 4-20 in second place and earned his best finish of the season and his 59th 450SX Class podium of his career.

"It was a good night and we gave a hard push," said Dungey. "The first lap was chaos with everyone fighting for position, so Kenny [Roczen] got away a bit. I tried to close down the best I could, but lappers got in the way. The track was really difficult and you could only do so much. I'm excited and we'll build from this."

After winning his first 450SX Class Main Event in Phoenix at the season's second race, GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac made up for his eighth-place start and passed Reed for third, scoring his second consecutive podium finish after starting the season in 20th place.

While riding in fourth place, Team Honda's Trey Canard crashed, which ultimately took Reed down and out of fourth place. After re-joining the race, Reed made an aggressive pass on Canard that would eventually force him to crash. Reed was subsequently black flagged and disqualified from competition.

Since the championship returned to Oakland in 2011, there has not been a rider to win in Oakland in both classes. Broc Tickle, Tomac, Roczen, and Anderson, who are now in the 450SX Class, have all won the 250SX Class in Oakland and could become the first double class winners this year.

When the gates dropped for the Western Regional 250SX Class Main Event, Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne earned his second straight SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award. Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Jessy Nelson, who came into the race with the points lead, raced around Osborne and into the lead just after the completion of the opening lap.

On Lap 6, Nelson crashed and lost several valuable positions. Four-time AMSOIL Arenacross Champion Tyler Bowers, who was running second when Nelson crashed, put his Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki into the lead.

Despite a 12th place start, Webb was on a tear, moving into second place, just 4 seconds behind Bowers. On the race's final lap, Webb shot to the inside Bowers and made enough contact during the pass to force Bowers off the track and into second place.

"That was crazy. I got a bad start and had to come through the pack, so I was just trying to get into the top five," said Webb, who raced to his first career win a week ago. "Then I got into second and realized I had a shot at the win. On the last lap I had to just put it in there, so I did and I was able to get by."

Bowers held on to second place, his best finish of the season.

"I got a decent start, but I rode better with people in front of me than out front by myself," said Bowers. "I didn't get tight or anything, I just made a lot of small mistakes. We're looking good in the championship with a third, a fourth and now a second, so it's hard to be angry with that. If we can get a couple wins we'll really be in this [championship at the end]."

Webb passed Nelson for control of the Western Regional 250SX Class championship standings and now sits four points ahead. Bowers moved into a tie with Nelson for second.

During last year's 450SX Class Main Event in Oakland, Monster Energy Kawasaki's Ryan Villopoto scored his second win of the season en route to a fourth consecutive championship. In the 250SX Class, Anderson won his third race of the season, which gave him a surge of momentum that ultimately carried him to the 2014 Western Regional 250SX Class title.

Monster Energy Supercross continues next weekend with its fourth stop of the 17-race season from Oakland, California, signifying the first of two visits to the Bay Area in 2015. Live broadcast coverage on FOX Sports 1 begins at 7 p.m. PT / 10 p.m. ET on Saturday, January 24.

*Source:*
http://www.mxlarge.com/2015/01/20/oakland-sx-preview/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Phil Nicoletti In, Weston Peick Out for Oakland​*
AutoTrader.com/Toyota Yamaha announced yesterday that Phil Nicoletti, the team's permanent replacement rider, will fill in for the injured Weston Peick at Round 4 of Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, this weekend in Oakland.

Peick sustained a broken foot late in the main event at Round 2 in Phoenix. The following week he underwent surgery to have a screw inserted to stabilize the broken bone. The California native tried to race this weekend at Round 3 in Anaheim, but re-injured the foot on the first lap in untimed practice. He flew back to team headquarters in Charlotte, NC, that night and visited with doctors on Monday. There is currently no timetable for his return.

Nicoletti, on a similar fill-in program a season ago, logged his best finish of the year at his home race in East Rutherford, where he finished twelfth. Oakland will mark the first race of the season for the New York native, but the team says he's been putting laps on the supercross track throughout the off-season to be ready.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/01/20/phil-nicoletti-in-weston-peick-out-for-oakland


----------



## Ckg2011

*Racing Roots: Jake Shoemaker's Early Successes Have Given The Up-And-Comer Plenty of Confidence​*
Jake Shoemaker's most memorable accomplishment as a professional motorcycle racer came on a hazy summer night in Hagerstown, Md. at the 2013 Hagerstown Half-Mile.

The race happened to be one of Shoemaker's first events competing at the elite GNC1 level and he found himself in a battle for the lead with Brad Baker, the eventual 2013 Grand National Champion, in the night's main event final.

Shoemaker lost to Baker that night and had to settle with a second place finish, but he will always cherish that moment as he proved to himself that, even at such a young age, he's capable of hanging with the fastest dirt track racers on the planet.

"The Hagerstown second place finish ... was truly an eye-opening experience for me," said Shoemaker. "I proved to myself immediately that I was capable of competing at the highest level. I've always been confident in my abilities but that moment in particular is what stands out to me as clear-cut evidence that I am more than capable of hanging with those guys."

Like a lot of AMA Pro Flat Track competitors, Shoemaker was exposed to motorcycles at a very young age.

"I got into trail riding when I was about 7," said Shoemaker. "My dad always trail rode when he was younger. When I was 9, I started racing at a local track in Pennsylvania called Piston Poppers Raceway. When I turned 11, I started racing District 6 Flat Track full time. Once I turned 16 in 2009, I got my AMA Pro Flat Track pro license. It wasn't until just a few years ago in 2012 when I made my first start in GNC1 and eventually earned my first podium at that race in Hagerstown in 2013."

Shoemaker is one of those competitors that would have turned pro much earlier if AMA Pro Flat Track's rulebook would have allowed it. He was simply born to ride.

"I turned pro as soon as I could when I was 16," said Shoemaker. "I've always watched all the professionals growing up and I've seen them compete at local tracks. I saw how competitive they are and I couldn't wait to turn 16 so I could get my license and race with them."

Shoemaker finished 14th in the GNC1 standings after completing his first season at the elite level in 2013.

Last year, he cracked the top 10, as he finished 10th in the points even after missing two events.

Barring injury or unforeseen circumstances, Shoemaker will look to improve on his 10th place finish in 2015 as he appears to only be getting stronger and faster on the track.

Look for National No. 55 to be gunning for the podium come March 12-13 when the series kicks off its annual DAYTONA Flat Track doubleheader.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=61990


----------



## Ckg2011

*Four-time X Games medalist Vicki Golden stands behind the Suzuki motorcycle she will ride against men when she makes her Monster Energy Supercross debut next month in the 250 class.​*
*Vicki Golden To Race 250 Supercross​*
Nearly a year after Vicki Golden, 22, became the first woman to complete Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, which earned her an endorsement to compete in the 250 class in Monster Energy Supercross, the four-time X Games medalist has announced that she will make her supercross debut and race against men in the 250SX East Region next month.

Golden, with three X Games gold medals in Women's Moto X Racing and a bronze in Moto X Best Whip, will ride for the Mississippi-based Hanson Racing Team (HRT) aboard a Suzuki. Golden's first event will be Feb. 14 at AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas.

"I'm out there and I'm trying to race just like every single person on the track is -- because they believe they can do it," Golden said. "I believe I can go out there and make a night show. And that's why I'm going to do it."

Golden completed the Road to Supercross in March, which requires any rider wishing to race supercross to qualify within the top 30 of the premier Arenacross class at three separate events within the same competition season. The Road to Supercross program began in 2013 and allows any rider, male or female, the chance to qualify. Golden still spent four seasons on the circuit with one goal: earn her license to race supercross.

Although Golden was eligible to finish out the remainder of the 2014 supercross season and use her momentum to achieve her next goal, she decided to wait and put a full program together for 2015 and race a complete season.

"If I were to go and do the last two rounds (last) year, and I did poorly, it's not looked at as a learning experience, it's looked at as if I failed already," Golden said. "Because if I do one bad [race] in a one-event deal and there's no more to try and get redemption, then all my sponsors and everyone in this industry looks at it as a failure. It's definitely important for my situation to have the most chances as possible."

Even though HRT is KTM-supported, Todd Hanson, the team owner, will allow Golden to compete with her personal sponsors, which include Suzuki and One Industries. That freedom was important to Golden because the racing season for her only lasts from mid-February to late April and she will need her personal sponsors for the rest of the year for events like X Games and jump shows.

HRT is not paying Golden a salary, but the team is taking care of all expenses including bike transport, mechanic, travel, lodging and entry fees. Hanson said those costs alone are between $50,000 and $60,000 per rider. Hanson has been a silent benefactor to Golden's career since he met her at a Women's Motocross Championship race four years ago, and he's happy to finally be able to include her on his team.

"[Supercross] needs a shot in the arm," Hanson said. "They need to get excited about something. Vicki has proven that she can ride. She doesn't have a failure type attitude and just like Danica Patrick in NASCAR, Vicki can offer that balance, too. She has an excellent following and fan base and people will be able to see her professionalism when she debuts. She fits the profile. She's going to impress."

Golden doesn't see herself as a pioneer or an activist on behalf of women competing in male-dominated sports. And she's actually happy that she isn't the first female to compete in supercross. That honor goes to Dorene Payne who attempted to qualify for the 1983 San Diego Supercross at Jack Murphy Stadium. In 2000, Italian Stefy Bau attempted four events in what was then called the 125 class (now 250SX).

"Yes, she doesn't want the limelight," Hanson said. "She may not realize it but she's already a role model."

Golden's first objective is to qualify for what is called the "night show," and she would be the first female to do so. At each round of supercross, only 44 spots are available for the racing that spectators see and which appears on television. To earn one of those gate positions, a rider must record a lap time during the practice sessions within the top 44 times. During the night show, the 44 qualified riders then compete to get into the championship-points paying main event, where 22 positions are available.

Lining up for a main event is the ultimate goal for Golden but she's hesitant to look too far ahead because she said setting a fast lap has been a big hurdle. She's not nervous yet about her first race in Texas but said she eventually "probably will be".

In late August, Golden broke her left thumb at a motocross race in Washougal, Washington and spent two months off the bike. She started training at a supercross track in late October. Golden, who lives in Lake Elsinore, California, said the injury was a major contributing factor to racing 250SX East instead of 250SX West.

"Right now it's just more just getting in the track time," she said. "I have enough in to know there's a lot of work to be done. I just need to get my confidence back up on the track."






*Source:*
http://espn.go.com/action/fmx/story...golden-race-men-250-monster-energy-supercross


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Justin Brayton Out For Oakland SX​*
Justin Brayton announced on his Instagram feed today that he's "gonna miss a few weeks of racing due to a grade three AC separation, and three vertebrae fractures to the T-5, 6, and 7 in my back."

The BTOSports.com KTM rider went down in his heat race at this past weekend's Anaheim 2 Supercross and is expected to miss the next few rounds of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series.

"I'm gonna do everything I can to be back at the races real soon," added Brayton. "Just glad it's not worse. Thanks to the whole @teambtosports team and all my sponsors for their support."

Brayton moved from the JGRMX Yamaha team over the offseason and was making good progress with his new team, BTOSports.com KTM, when he went down, and currently sits 18th the 450-class standings.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/28463/Racing-Article/Supercross--Justin-Brayton-Out-For-Oakland-SX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Onto Oakland​*
Soon after adding another top-five finish to his season stats last Saturday in Anaheim, Calif., GEICO Honda 250 rider Malcolm Stewart turned his attention to the fourth stop on the 2015 AMA Monster Energy Supercross West schedule, which takes place this weekend at O.co Coliseum in Oakland.

Stewart will be riding alone in the category at the event because teammate Matt Bisceglia is recovering from a mild concussion suffered in last weekend's second practice session.

"The focus for this weekend in Oakland is all about better starts and more balanced riding," Stewart said. "The starts of these races really dictate what kind of finish you get. Obviously the better the start, the better the results, and I'm here for podium finishes.

"Oakland will be all about maintaining ground and pushing just hard enough to gain spots without losing any in the process to hopefully get another good finish."

Showing the speed and talent to be a top competitor every weekend, Stewart keeps experimenting to find the perfect balance of skill and patience to get his desired results. Already making progress in his search for stability, he has worked his way from last in the 250SX points standings to seventh overall in only two races.

Soon after adding another top-five finish to his season stats last Saturday in Anaheim, Calif., GEICO Honda 250 rider Malcolm Stewart turned his attention to the fourth stop on the 2015 AMA Monster Energy Supercross West schedule, which takes place this weekend at O.co Coliseum in Oakland.

Stewart will be riding alone in the category at the event because teammate Matt Bisceglia is recovering from a mild concussion suffered in last weekend's second practice session.

"The focus for this weekend in Oakland is all about better starts and more balanced riding," Stewart said. "The starts of these races really dictate what kind of finish you get. Obviously the better the start, the better the results, and I'm here for podium finishes.

"Oakland will be all about maintaining ground and pushing just hard enough to gain spots without losing any in the process to hopefully get another good finish."

I'm still working on balancing my intensity," Stewart said. "So far it's either been too much or just not enough. I'm going to work on perfecting the sprint from my first lap to lap 10. Once I get that balance, I know that I'll be at the front of the pack week in and week out."

*Source:*
http://www.mxlarge.com/2015/01/23/stewart-onto-oakland/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Canard On Reed Interview​*
Trey Canard touches on Anaheim 2 and leaves the past in the past. Cole Seely tells season so far. And Eli Tomac talks about what it's going to take to get to the front of the championship.






*Source:*
http://www.mxlarge.com/2015/01/23/canard-on-reed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Racing Roots: Emerging From His Ice-Racing Roots, Henry Wiles Has Made A Name For Himself In Flat Track​*
Henry Wiles has heard it all in his motorcycle racing career that started on ice before blossoming into a successful life in flat track.

Like any racer, there's often that "you're crazy" look when Wiles tells people riding motorcycles is his life's work. But which discipline, his ice roots or dirt career, draws the biggest reaction?

"That's pretty much a tossup," Wiles said. "One-handed Mile tuck, drafting a guy inches away from his motorcycle at 130 mph (on dirt), or you're riding maybe 100 mph on ice on literally a buzzsaw for wheels. That's a tossup."

Growing up in Central Michigan, starting on the ice, rather than the dirt was natural for Wiles. In fact, his current home is situated just a half mile away from the first lake on which he raced.

"My dad got me started," Wiles said. "He raced on ice and raced motocross. When we started in dirt track, when I was about 8, we went to a couple TTs."

Showing a natural ability in both motocross and flat track, Wiles and his family reached a point where they had to decide which direction to focus their attention. Flat track seemed like the more realistic of the two goals with all factors considered.

"Amateur nationals came a couple years after that, and that showed us where we were on a bigger stage," Wiles said. "Compared to motocross, the reason I didn't go that route as much, we didn't have a lot of resources. &#8230; It was easier to go out and race in the front of flat track nationals. I never went to Loretta Lynn's (Ranch for motocross), I didn't do a lot of those top races. If you're going to do it and do it right, you have to have your bikes good and done, and we would show up with stock bikes all the time."

Lower budgets allowed rider talent to shine through easier in dirt track, and Wiles quickly forged his path through the flat track ranks.

During his time with AMA Pro Flat Track, Wiles has become the name to pit against the entire field when predicting TT (Tourist Trophy) events.

He swept both of 2014's TTs and is currently riding an unprecedented streak of 10 straight Peoria TT victories. His 26 overall GNC wins ranks him 10th all-time, and 11 of those victories have been at Short Tracks (nine) and Half-Miles (two).

Racing is such a way of life, it's hard for Wiles to even think about what he'd be doing with his time if he wasn't focused on flat track racing.

"I think after being self-employed for so long, I'm not making a career out of working for somebody," Wiles said. "If I never raced or whatever, hopefully I'd get out on my own and do my own thing and own a business."

Surely whatever Wiles would be doing for work wouldn't draw the same reaction as being a motorcycle racer, regardless of what the race surface is.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62026


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arenacross: Hayes Keeps The Faith In Colorado​*
The opening night of the debut of AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, inside Broadmoor World Arena was so closely contested that a tiebreaker was needed to determine the overall winner.

After a pair of thrilling Main Events, Team Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes relied on his victory in the final race of the night to edge out Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Gavin Faith in the Arenacross Class.

In the opening night of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship, it was A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein who grabbed the spotlight.

Just six days ago Faith broke through for the first AMSOIL Arenacross victory and he came into the action on Friday night with a huge wave of momentum that once again made him the rider to beat. After taking his second RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge win of the season, and earning an additional championship bonus point, Faith put forth an impressive effort in the first Arenacross Class Main Event. After Hayes took control of the race on the opening lap thanks to a strong start, Faith slotted in right behind him, with the Team Babbitt's tandem of Chris Blose and points leader Matt Goerke in tow. That same lap a major incident took several prominent riders out of contention, including Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Kyle Regal, TZR Woodstock KTM's Travis Sewell, ThermoTec Yamaha's Bobby Kiniry and Spinechillers Racing KTM's Willy Browning.

With at least six riders trying to get back into the action, the leaders approached them quickly and ultimately had to find their way through. Blose encountered some trouble getting by and fell all the way to ninth, while Faith lost a spot to Goerke. Hayes benefitted the most and opened a significant lead that stretched out to over seven seconds. On lap six Faith made an inside move on Goerke, reclaiming second, and set his sights on the lead. Over the final nine laps Faith was on a mission, taking chunks out of his deficit to Hayes with each lap.

At one point Hayes was making his way by lappers and nearly went down, which forced him to lose valuable time. Faith put himself within striking distance coming to the white flag and patiently waited for his opportunity to make a move on the final lap, once again utilizing an inside line on an aggressive move that allowed him to clear Hayes and steal the win. Goerke rounded out the top three.

Faith then selected the inversion for the second Main Event, opening the box with eight, meaning half the field would be inverted.

After battling back to finish seventh in the first Main Event, Blose took advantage of his improved starting position off the inversion to grab the lead out of the gate in the second Main Event. Goerke slotted himself into second, just ahead of Slaka Wear KTM's Steven Mages and Hayes. Faith fought his way through the crowd to start ninth.

Mages saw an opportunity to try and take advantage of an open inside line on Goerke for second, but Hayes also saw an opportunity arise and managed to pass both riders and take control of second. Regal, who started sixth and fought his way into fourth, was able to briefly pass Goerke for third, and the two riders engaged in a heated battle that ultimately allowed Faith, who was on another charge to the front, to surpass his teammate and take control of the fight with Goerke.

While that took place, Blose, who had opened up a healthy lead over Hayes, encountered misfortune and went down, falling to the tail end of the field. Hayes took over the lead with another comfortable margin over Goerke and Faith. While Hayes looked to close out the Main Event, Goerke and Faith were laying down blistering laps in a battle against one another, which allowed them to narrow the deficit in the closing laps.

After letting the first Main Event slip away, Hayes ensured he remained in control and took the win just ahead of Goerke in second and Faith in third. Faith's inability to get by Goerke for the runner-up spot proved to be the difference make in the overall classification.

Hayes' 2-1 finishes put him into a tie with Faith, who finished with 1-3 results along with an additional bonus point for winning the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge. By virtue of the weighted value of finishes in the second Main Event, Hayes' victory awarded him the overall victory, his second of the 2015 season. Faith finished second while Goerke maintained control of the point lead in third (3-2).

Goerke now has a 14-point lead over Hayes in the Arenacross Class standings. Mages, who finished fifth overall (5-10), sits in third, 30 points out.

The opening race of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class saw Road to Supercross competitor Chase Marquier grab the early lead aboard his Motosport.com/GPI Honda ahead of Herrlein and Spinechillers Racing KTM's Dave Ginolfi. It wasn't long before Herrlein made the pass for the lead and took control of the Metro PCS Blazing Fast Arenacross Lites Main Event, soon bringing Ginolfi and Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM's Daniel Blair along with him. While Herrlein checked out, Ginolfi and Blair put on a show for the fans in their battle for second. On lap seven Ginofli had a bobble in the whoops and almost went down, but saved it and continued, dropping to fifth. Once back in control, Ginolfi went on a charge back to the front and it wasn't long before he and Blair resumed their battle for second. While Herrlein cruised to the win by over nine seconds, Blair and Ginolfi gave it their all, with Ginofli getting the best of Blair by mere inches as they came to the checkered flag.

With both Herrlein and Ginolfi contesting the Eastern Regional Championship, Blair assumed control of the points lead in the Western Regional standings. He carries a one-point lead over Marquier, who finished fourth, while TZR Woodstock KTM's Cody VanBuskirk, who finished fifth, sits third, two points behind.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-motocross/hayes-keeps-the-faith-in-colorado/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Can Roczen Take Momentum To Oakland?​*
Three races into the 17-race Monster Energy AMA Supercross and RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen has made a big statement towards determining the 2015 series champion.

The sophomore German 450SX Class competitor has earned a pair of wins in three races, including an undefeated record at Angel Stadium, and brings a double-digit points lead into this weekend's first of two visits to California's Bay Area at Oakland's O.co Coliseum.

For the first time in 2015, Roczen did not lead the opening lap of the 450SX Class Main Event, but he took over the top spot by lap two and checked out on the field to lead the final 19 laps of the 20-lap race. Through three races Roczen has led 52 of 60 laps (87 percent) and carries a 12-point lead into this weekend's visit to the bay, which will present the most unique track conditions of the season thus far.

"I feel great about this weekend," said Roczen. "I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing and work on getting my body better. I'm still not 100 percent but it felt great to get another win last week at Anaheim and I'm going to fight hard again when we get to Oakland."

Roczen's RCH Racing teammate Broc Tickle capped off arguably the strongest effort in team history in Anaheim by earning a season-best fifth-place finish. Tickle capitalized on a strong start to put himself in front portion of the field early and maintained a consistent pace to put two Suzukis inside the top-five.
"I'm really looking forward to racing in Oakland this weekend," said Tickle. "I got the second win of my career in Oakland and I love the dirt there. That's one reason why I like it. The year I won, it rained a little bit so it was wet and sloppy. I'm just really looking forward to it. I'm coming off a good weekend at Anaheim so I'm going to keep on focusing on my starts and keep doing the things I've been doing. The goal this weekend is to back up Anaheim."

Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey also grabbed his best result of 2015 with a runner-up effort behind Roczen. Dungey faced a multi-second deficit to the points leader and was closing in until the pair hit lappers. While he was hopeful to put the KTM on top of the podium, Dungey asserted himself into second in the 450SX Class standings with the result and is feeling confident coming into Oakland.

"I know I still have some work to do, but I was a lot happier with this result," stated Dungey. "I was happy to be on the podium and one step closer to that top spot."

Continuing the trend of season-best efforts, Red Bull KTM rookie Dean Wilson overcame his slow start to the season by breaking through with a solid top-10 effort in Anaheim. The Scotsman fought hard with a large group of riders throughout the Main Event, and in the end he brought home an eighth-place finish to get his momentum headed in the right direction. Wilson finished second in the 250SX Class a year ago in Oakland, nearly coming away with a victory.

The impressive start to his 450SX Class career continued for Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson. While it wasn't the result Anderson was ultimately hoping for in seventh, considering he was forced to overcome getting caught up in a crash on the opening lap it was the kind of resilient effort to be proud of for a rookie. Anderson sits third in the 450SX Class standings and took the win in Oakland last season in the 250SX Class.
"My night in Anaheim was not too good but it was alright," said Anderson.

"Practice was just normal but when it came to game time I felt like I was up there and then I just had some unfortunate luck. I'm just going to try and keep moving forward and doing what I'm doing."

GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac continued his climb from a 20th-place start to the season by securing his second straight podium result in Anaheim, just one week after earning the first 450SX Class win of his career. Tomac started deep inside the top-10 but found a way to move forward, ultimately settling into third behind Dungey and moving up another three spots in the points standings to fourth.

"I want to work on putting myself in a better position early on," Tomac said. "I've learned that the Heat Race finish is super important to how the Main Event goes. Knowing that, I need to be more aggressive if I am further back in the pack in those heats. I think the Oakland race will be a good challenge for everyone. It could be a game-changer for the season as well. I've had success there before and I'm hoping for similar results again. At this point, podium finishes and wins are almost a necessity."

Team Honda's Trey Canard had a difficult night in Anaheim that was marred by a pair of incidents with Chad Reed. While battling for fourth, Canard made contact with Reed off a jump and took both riders down. After remounting, Reed made contact with Canard again, forcing the Honda rider to the ground for a second time. With his bike banged up, Canard charged through to the finish and salvaged an 11th-place result. He now sits fifth in the 450SX Class standings.

All together, Anaheim was a frustrating night," said Canard. "Once again, I didn't get the start I was hoping for, but I was riding well. I made some good passes and was working my way forward. I was behind Chad Reed, and when he went outside in that one corner, I figured he'd go outside again.

I carried too much momentum and landed on him, going down really hard.

I got back up and was adjusting my goggles when out of nowhere I got hit and crashed again. I tried to get it together at the end, but it was too late to do much. It was a frustrating night, but I feel like I'm riding good and am healthy, so I'm thankful for that."

Canard's rookie Team Honda teammate left Anaheim as the highest finishing rider for the squad. Seely's season has gotten off to a sluggish start, but he was a fixture inside the top-10 in Anaheim, ultimately finishing sixth. It was Seely's best result of 2015 and he closed in on the top-10 in points.

"It was good to finally get a result that I earned. Even with the crash, I came back from tenth to sixth, so I feel I dealt with the nerves better and rode really well overall," said Seely. "I hit all my marks each lap, and my fitness was there until late in the race. I did get into an incident with another rider, and I feel like there are better things to do out there than take each other out. I was pretty furious when I got off the ground, but I kept riding well. I feel like I have a really good base to build off of now. It's a stacked field out there, and we're all going really fast. It's a lot to think about, but I handled it a lot better this weekend."

Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia was in need of a strong run in Anaheim and he appeared to be the rider to beat after topping the charts in practice. In the Main Event the third-year rider got shuffled to deep inside the top-10 but he put on a charge and climbed his way into the top-five, narrowly missing out on the podium in fourth. It was Barcia's best finish of the season and moved him into sixth in points.

Fellow Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha rider Weston Peick was hoping a broken foot wouldn't keep him from building off a career-best finish the week prior.

However, after attempting to ride through the pain in practice Peick was unable to continue and will be sidelined for the time being. Phil Nicoletti is set to replace Peick.

BTO Sports KTM's Andrew Short got another strong start in Anaheim, but he crashed hard on the opening lap. While Short was able to walk away, he did record a DNF and now sits ninth in the 450SX Class standings. He'll look to bounce back on Saturday.

"It's not the way you want to end a night," said Short. "I hit the deck hard but I am at least healthy. The team is working hard and will come back to fight another day."

Short's BTO teammate Justin Brayton also endured misfortune, and it will cause him to miss races. Brayton crashed hard in the whoops early in the night and suffered a multitude of fractures, keeping him on the sidelines for the time being.

Monster Energy Kawasaki's Davi Millsaps put himself up front early in the Anaheim Main Event, leading the first lap, but after a few laps the veteran began to lose positions. Millsaps fought hard throughout all 20-laps and was able to bring home a top-10 result in ninth.

"I'm ready to get to Oakland," said Millsaps. "I had a tough night in Anaheim and am looking forward to a football stadium. We keep makes moves in the right direction. We're here to win."

Discount Tire Racing/TwoTwo Motorsports' Reed was given a black flag in Anaheim following his second incident with Canard. As a result, Reed was disqualified from the race and received no points, dropping to 15th in the points. Reed finished third in Oakland a year ago and will look to bounce back from Anaheim in a big way.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...otocross/can-roczen-take-momentum-to-oakland/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Weston Peick Update​*
Round four of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series is set to get underway with morning qualifying at noon today in preparation for tonight's action. Missing from today's program will be AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamaha's Weston Peick, who underwent a second surgery on his foot this past Monday.

According to team manager Jeremy Albrecht, Peick's surgery went well and his is expected to miss from four to six weeks before returning to action.

Peick first broke the foot at the Phoenix round and doctors inserted a screw in the break the following week. Peick was advised he could ride Anaheim 2 provided he could stand the pain, however, early in practice the Yamaha ride landed hard over a jump and re-broke the bone.

"Weston said he felt it snap when he landed from the finish line jump at A2 and he pulled in and got it x-rayed at Asterisk Mobile Unit and you could see that the same little piece broke off," said Albrecht. "So he flew back with us and he went to a specialist that Joe (Gibbs) thinks is the best and he ended up having surgery on Monday, and basically removed the piece."

Peick's first checkup with be 12 days from this past Monday and Albrecht says they will know more once the foot is evaluated.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/29468/Racing-Article/Supercross--Weston-Peick-Update.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dean Wilson Has Torn ACL, MCL​*
Red Bull KTM's Dean Wilson announced today on Instagram that he suffered a torn ACL and MCL yesterday at the KTM test track and will undergo surgery next week. In his first year with KTM, and in 450SX, Wilson had struggled early in the season, but looked much better last weekend in Anaheim, finishing eighth.

Wilson posted the following today:



> As my results havnt been the greatest I was excited to keep building my results better and better each weekend. Yesterday was one of the toughest days I have had in my career. Just a normal Thursday training in the middle of my Moto when I made a mistake at the Ktm test track. I am so gutted and disappointed to say that I have torn my ACL and MCL and will be getting surgery next week. Yesterday while I was on the way to the hospital looking out the window at the mountains I was contemplating on quitting and just get a real job and live a normal life. It just seems to be a continuos streak lately and the disappointment is just killing me as a person.... But I know how much I am capable of achieving and how much I love this sport when things are going good . But sometimes it can just be so cruel. I have the best sponsors and people that I can't thank enough for there love and loyal support.. And thx to all my fans for the support to. I wish I could be racing this weekend. But god has another plan for me.. Thx to @ktmusa @redbull @ansrmx @ride100percent @atlasbrace @shoeihelmetsusa @alpinestars @toyotaescondido @maniacwrench @nlsportsinc @ridecalifornia @step1fitness


 Wilson is currently fourteenth in 450SX points. We will update this story as we know more.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/01/23/dean-wilson-has-torn-acl-mcl


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 OAKLAND SX | PRACTICE REPORT​*
*2015 OAKLAND SX | PRACTICE REPORT
FIND OUT WHAT IS HAPPENING AT THE TRACK BY FOLLOWING OUR SOCIAL MEDIA ACCOUNTS
INSTAGRAM: @twmxdotcom
TWITTER: @twmxdotcom
FACEBOOK: TransWorldMoto
Check our Spectator Guide for helping finding what channel FS1 or is in your area/the free broadcast link for select international markets.​*
The 2015 Monster Energy Supercross Series has made its first run of the year to the Bay Area for a weekend at O.co Coliseum in Oakland, California. We've seen two different winners in each class through the first three rounds, but tonight's event could bring another name into the list. But it will be tough to stop the two title favorites that currently control their respective classes, as they've inched slightly ahead of their competition in the point standings.

A rather simple track has been laid out on the Coliseum floor, but numerous ruts carved into the soft Central California soil has made for a technical circuit. It will be interesting to see if the top riders can create new lines in the numerous rhythm lanes, or if the standard jump-jump-jump will keep the pack tight.

*250 West Coast Regional Championship*
Like always, the battle for the best time went down to the wire in the final 250 A Timed Qualifying session. Red Bull KTM's Justin Hill and Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Cooper Webb rocketed around the track using interesting jump combinations, but Hill managed to cut the quicker lap and was the only 250 rider to post a time in the 51-second range.

*NEWS AND NOTES FROM THE 250 CLASS*
- Matt Bisceglia is out for the Oakland round, his second race in a row. The GEICO Honda rider suffered a concussion last week in Anaheim and failed to pass the required IMPACT Concussion test.

- Michael Leib went down in the first 250 A timed practice, and unfortunately suffered a reported broken leg in the crash.

- Jake Canada has joined the 51Fifty race team alongside Austin Politelli.

- Nico Izzi returned to action after missing Anaheim Two with illness.








*450 Supercross Championship*
Just like the 250 class, it took until the last moments of the 450 Timed Qualifying process to find out who was indeed fastest. Four riders clicked off laps in the 51-second range, with Team Honda rider Trey Canard's 51.358 being the best. Ken Roczen, Ryan Dungey, and Eli Tomac were within .600 a second of the lap.

*NEWS AND NOTES FROM THE 450 CLASS*
- Justin Brayton, Weston Peick, Mike Alessi, and Dean Wilson are all missing from the line-up tonight, as they suffered injuries within the last few weeks. 
Brayton will return in a few months, Peick a few weeks, Alessi at Anaheim Three, but Wilson may miss the remainder of the year.

- Phil Nicoletti and Vince Friese are racing as fill-in riders for the AutoTrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha and Smartop/MotoConcepts teams, respectively.

- Martin Davalos is on the roster again tonight, but unlike last weekend, the Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna rider will line up for the night show.








*Source:*
http://motocross.transworld.net/100...omobilemaghub_AutomobileMag_20150125_39362117


----------



## Ckg2011

*Trey Canard Runs Away With Oakland Supercross Win​*
Trey Canard rebounded after last week's disappointment to win the Oakland Supercross. Photography by Shan Moore

Honda's Trey Canard put the events of last week's black flag debacle behind him in a decisive fashion, passing early leader Chad Reed on lap seven of the 450 Main event before pulling away for the win at O.com Coliseum in Oakland, California, January 24.

Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey came through to finish second, while Reed, on the Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports Kawasaki, held on to finish third.

BTO Sports/KTM rider Andrew Short continued his string of great starts this season with a massive holeshot, leading Reed, Soaring Eagle/RCH Suzuki's Ken Roczen, Dungey, and Honda's Cole Seely into the first lap. Canard blew past four riders on lap two, moving into sixth place at just about the same time that Roczen cased a triple jump and crashed. The series point leader slammed the front of his helmet on the handlebar and was slow to remount, but eventually got up and valiantly rode out the race, finishing in 15th and a lap down.

Up front, Reed pushed past Short on lap three and the crowd roared with approval, but Canard was a man on a mission, picking off a riders one after the other and soon came up on Reed on lap six.

After jumping into the back of Reed's Kawasaki last week at Anaheim II, Canard wasted no time getting around Reed this time. He passed Reed cleanly, carving under him in a right-hander and then driving away over the triple that followed.

The podium seemed set, as the top five-Canard, Reed, Dungey, GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac and Seeley-were spread evenly apart with the laps winding down, but on lap 16 Reed made a mistake, going over a berm on off the track and allowing Dungey by for second.

At the finish it was Canard by three seconds over Dungey, with Reed filling out the podium.

"I don't know what to say," said Canard. "I didn't think I would be on the podium after the first few laps; it was busy out there. It has been a long haul to get here on top of the podium, and I am really happy about it."

"I'm excited to run the red plate at the next round," said Dungey. "I wish I could have taken the win tonight but I am happy that my consistent results have paid off and we are in the top spot heading to the next round. I have to keep building off these results and continue to work toward that win."

Dungey's consistency in the young series has paid off-at least up to this point. With Roczen having his first bad race of the season, the KTM rider moves into the points lead but by only four points over Roczen. Canard is 14 points back in third.

Tomac, who ended up fourth on the night, finishing just ahead of Seely, is fourth in the standings, two points behind Canard.

*450 Class Results:​*
1. Trey Canard (Hon)
2. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
3. Chad Reed (Kaw)
4. Eli Tomac (Hon)
5. Cole Seely (Hon)
6. Justin Barcia (Yam)
7. Davi Millsaps (Kaw)
8. Andrew Short (KTM)
9. Blake Baggett (Suz)
10. Jason Anderson (Hus)
11. Jake Weimer (Kaw)
12. Brett Metcalfe (Suz)
13. Kyle Chisholm (Kaw)
14. Phil Nicoletti (Yam)
15. Ken Roczen (Suz)
16. Vince Friese (Hon)
17. Fredrik Noren (Hon)
18. Kyle Partridge (Hon)
19. Killian Rusk (Yam)
20. Martin Davalos (Hus)
21. Josh Grant (Kaw)
22. Brock Tickle (Suz)​
*450 Class Point Standings:​*
1. Ryan Dungey (82)
2. Ken Roczen (78 )
3. Trey Canard (68 )
4. Eli Tomac (64)
5. Jason Anderson (62)
6. Justin Barcia (58 )
7. Cole Seely (45)
8. Davi Millsaps (44)
9. Andrew Short (44)
10. Chad Reed (42)​
*450 Class Main Event​*





*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/29469/...rd-Runs-Away-With-Oakland-Supercross-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Malcolm Stewart Nabs First Career 250 Supercross Win​*
After 36 career starts, GEICO Honda's Malcolm Stewart finally captured his first 250 Supercross win and it came at Oakland's O.com Coliseum during the fourth round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series. Stewart took full advantage of a crash by early leader Justin Hill and bad starts by series point leader Cooper Webb and opening-round winner Jessy Nelson.

Zach Bell, on the Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna, got things started in the main event by pulling the holeshot before getting passed on lap one by Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki rider Chris Alldredge. Stewart was right behind, followed by the Cycle Trader/Rock River Yamaha of Alex Martin and the Red Bull/KTM of Hill. Webb came around in 10th, while Nelson was dead last at the end of lap one.

Hill went on a tear, moving into the lead on lap four, while Alldredge worked his way back after a couple of crashes, one of which was bad enough to put him out of the race for the second weekend in a row.

Hill was pulling away, but he went down all alone on lap seven, handing Stewart the lead, with Martin and Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki rider Tyler Bowers chasing. Webb was the man on the move, though, as he was picking off riders one by one in his march to the front.

With Stewart on cruise control up front, Webb capped off another come-from-behind main event with an impressive second place, but it came after another incident with Bowers along the way.

Earlier in the race, while trying to pass Zach Bell in a turn, Bowers slammed into his off-track friend on the inside of a turn, putting Webb to the ground.

Webb got up and continued his march to the front, which included passing Bowers and making a late move on Martin to grab that second place.

Webb made it clear on the podium that he was not happy what had transpired between he and Bowers.

"I didn't get the start that I wanted, but I worked my way through, but then Bowers sawed my front end off," said Webb.

But the man of the hour was first-time winner Stewart.

"This is a big moment for me," Stewart said. "First of all, I want to thank my brother. I knew I could do it, and tonight it finally paid off."

Martin held on to third for his best finish of his career, followed by Bowers and Bell.

Webb extended his points lead in the 250 West Series to eight over Bowers, with Nelson 15 points back in third.

Stewart holds down sixth in the standings.

*250 Class Results:​*
1. Malcolm Stewart (Hon)
2. Cooper Webb (Yam)
3. Alex Martin (Yam)
4. Tyler Bowers (Kaw)
5. Zach Bell (Hus)
6. Zach Osborne (Hus)
7. Aaron Plessinger (Yam)
8. Josh Hansen (Kaw)
9. Justin Hill (Kaw)
10. Jessy Nelson (KTM)
11. Shane McElrath (Hon)
12. Zachery Freeberg (Yam)
13. Scott Champion (Yam)
14. Jackson Richardson (Hon)
15. Cole Martinez (Yam)
16. Tommy Hahn (Hon)
17. Austin Politelli (Yam)
18. Trevor Reis (Yam)
19. Brandon Scharer (Suz)
20. Nico Izzi (Yam)
21. Chris Alldredge (Kaw)
22. Aaron Simince (Kaw)​
*250 Class Point Standings:​*
1. Cooper Webb (86)
2. Tyler Bowers (78 )
3. Jessy Nelson (71)
4. Zach Osborne (69)
5. Justin Hill (65)
6. Malcolm Stewart (64)
7. Aaron Plessinger (54)
8. Shane McElrath (49)
9. Alex Martin (47)
10. Josh Hansen (47)​
*250 Class Main Event​*





*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/29470/...art-Nabs-First-Career-250-Supercross-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Regal Breaks Through In Arenacross​*
The second and final night of action for the debut of AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, inside Broadmoor World Arena was highlighted by a sold-out crowd celebrating the first ever Military Appreciation Race.

In another compelling night of competition in which a tiebreaker was needed to determine a winner for the second straight evening, Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Kyle Regal broke through for his first overall victory of the season in the Arenacross Class, edging out ThermoTec Yamaha's Bobby Kiniry.

In the conclusion of the opening round of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship, Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM's Daniel Blair extended his points lead with his first win of the season.

After enduring several instances of hard luck recently, Team Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki's Chris Blose took control of the first Arenacross Class Main Event by grabbing the holeshot ahead of Kiniry and Team Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki's Matt Goerke, the championship point leader. Regal positioned himself in fifth, while his teammate Gavin Faith started in seventh and Team Babbitt's Jacob Hayes in ninth just one night after they tied for the overall win.

ThermoTec Yamaha's Michael McDade made his presence felt on lap one by passing Goerke for third, and the two continued their battle until Goerke reclaimed the position on lap six. The following lap, Regal moved into fifth and started to put pressure on both McDade and Goerke for the final podium spot.

While this battle continued to take shape, Faith experienced misfortune in his efforts to move forward, making a mistake in the whoops while battling with Hayes for sixth. Faith's crash ultimately forced him out of action for the remainder of the first Main Event and also kept him sidelined for the second Main Event.

While Blose opened a comfortable margin out front, Goerke and Regal were closing in on Kiniry. Regal made the move to take away third from Goerke on lap 12, but on the following lap the two made contact as they continued their fight for the position, forcing Goerke to the ground. Blose held on to take his second Main Event win of the season, while Kiniry fended off a hard charging Regal for second. McDade finished fourth, with Hayes rounding out the top five.

Goerke made a quick recovery from his misfortune to finish sixth.

For the third consecutive night, the number eight was revealed when Blose chose the inversion heading into the second Main Event, meaning half the field would invert.

Regal overcame his sixth gate pick start in the second Main Event with the holeshot, with both Kiniry and Hayes right on his rear fender. Blose fought his way into fourth, to keep his hopes of victory in sight, while Goerke slotted into sixth just behind TZR Woodstock KTM's Travis Sewell. The opening lap was loaded with excitement as Regal and Kiniry traded the top spot in a heated early clash that allowed Hayes to put pressure on the lead as well, creating a three-rider battle for the lead that brought the sold out crowd to its feet.

On lap three, Blose's hopes for victory were dashed when he crashed on the landing after the finish line, falling to the tail end of the field.

That allowed Goerke to move into fourth and put pressure on Kiniry and Hayes, who continued to battle for second after losing ground to Regal.

Hayes made his way past Kiniry for the runner-up spot at the tail end of lap 10. Goerke followed suit on the following lap with a pass that would ultimately loom large when the final points were tallied. In the end Regal cruised to a comfortable win to put a stamp of his overall triumph. The Babbitt's duo of Hayes and Goerke rounded out the podium. Kiniry followed in fourth, with Sewell and Slaka Wear KTM's Steven Mages rounding out the top five.

Regal's 3-1 efforts tied him with Kiniry (2-4), who benefitted from taking the win in the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge to earn two additional championship bonus points over Regal, who did not qualify for the challenge.
By virtue of his win in the second Main Event, Regal's first-place finish outweighed Kiniry's fourth to award him the tiebreaker. Hayes followed up his victory on Friday night with a third-place effort (5-2). Goerke continued his consistent start to the season in fourth (6-3).

Goerke maintains control of the red number plate as the championship point leader, but Hayes has trimmed his lead to 12 points. Regal's win vaulted him from fifth to third in the points, 31 points out of the lead.

The second race of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class offered late drama in the battle for the win. Blair grabbed the early advantage in the Metro PCS Blazing Fast Arenacross Lites main event with the holeshot, but A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein, who dominated en route to victory on Friday, put the pressure on immediately. Blair and Herrlein laid down a torrid pace out front and stayed mere bike lengths apart for nearly half of the race.

On lap six, Herrlein took advantage of an inside move to overtake Blair and appeared to be on his way to a second straight win. However, as he navigated his way through lappers, which were more prevalent as a result of the leaders lapping half of the 16-rider field, Herrlein made contact with another rider, which broke off his shift lever. The incident left Herrlein stuck in fourth gear and ultimately allowed Blair to retake the top spot on lap 12 of 15. Blair went on to take the win while Herrlein had to rely on defensive maneuvers to maintain hold of second over TZR Woodstock KTM's Scott Zont.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...motocross/regal-breaks-through-in-arenacross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Broc Tickle Okay Following Oakland Crash​*
Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/RCH Suzuki's Broc Tickle was examined and released from Sutter Eden Medical Center and is "looking forward to A3", the team announced today.

Tickle, coming off a season high fifth at Anaheim 2, cased a triple in the main event in Oakland Saturday night, reportedly sustaining a back injury.

He was unable to finish the main event, finishing twenty-second overall.

In his second season with the team, he is currently twelfth in 450SX points.

We will have more on Tickle's status as information becomes available.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/01/25/broc-tickle-okay-following-oakland-crash


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sutherlin Takes National Hare & Hound Opener​*
The Kenda/SRT AMA National Hare & Hound Championship Series kicked off in exciting style over the weekend, serving up its first winner of the season after a race-long battle between training partners.

Reigning WORCS Champion Gary Sutherlin put his factory-support FMF KTM out front duking it out side-by-side with THR Motorsports/Precision Concepts rider Ricky Brabec.

Sutherlin, a newcomer to the series, ended the day with his first National Hare & Hound win with defending champion Brabec finishing second at the Desert MC's 48th Annual Winter Classic.

Factory KTM's Ivan Ramirez pulled off an impressive podium finish after getting out to a dead-last start. Ramirez bumped another rider off the start, which resulted in his foot getting caught between the rear wheel and the subframe of his Factory FMF KTM 450 XC-F. Ramirez only got going after his mechanic helped him get untangled from his bike, and from there he faced a long battle through the pack on the two 40-mile loops.

Sutherlin and Brabec went back and forth throughout most of the race, trading the lead multiple times.

"Ricky and I had an awesome battle," Sutherlin said. "He wrecked, I wrecked-it was good. It's going to be a long, fun season. Me and Ricky are buddies. We kept the racing clean."

Brabec had his work cut out for him after having raced the San Felipe 250 the day before, and battling its infamous big sand whoops for the team.

"We had a long day down there in Baja," Brabec said. "I felt good, but the body's still fatigued from San Felipe.

"My start [today] could have been a heck of a lot better. I came off a four-kick start so I pushed through dust a little bit and caught Gary a few times. We were back and forth. I'm happy to be out here with Gary. I'm stoked for him winning."

Nick Burson and David Kamo rounded out the top five overall.

*Results:*
1. Gary Sutherlin (KTM)
2. Ricky Brabec (Kaw)
3. Ivan Ramirez (KTM)
4. Nick Burson (Bet)
5. David Kamo (KTM)
6. Skyler Howes (KTM)
7. Axel Pearson (Bet)
8. Dalton Shirey (Hus)
9. Brandon Prieto (KTM)
10. Colton Udall (Hon)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/699/29473/Racing-Article/Sutherlin-Takes-National-Hare---Hound-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Walker Tops Alès Trêm Extreme Enduro​*
Alès Trêm a new extreme enduro in southern France, was the site of KTM-rider Johnny Walker's first big win of 2015. The first edition of the event provided a good shakedown opportunity for riders preparing Hell's Gate (coming February 15), and attracted extreme enduro's best, like Graham Jarvis and Andreas Lettenbichler. The competition was at its most fierce between Walker and Jarvis, who gapped the field in a game of cat and mouse throughout Saturday's main event. Walker and Jarvis traded the lead several times until Jarvis got hung up in the final quarry, leaving Walker to take the first Alès Trêm win.

Walker started the weekend on a winning note by taking the top spot in the Friday night Endurocross prologue, earning him the top starting position for Saturday's race. Jarvis finish a distant sixth, which left him to start over a minute behind Walker on Saturday morning. Jarvis immediately set to work making up ground on Walker, who pushed hard with the early lead.

"I tried to build a gap but by following fresh tracks it was difficult to break away," Walker said. "I crashed twice and missed a turn once on the first lap and that allowed both Jarvis and Lettenbichler to catch me up."

Jarvis took over the lead on the second lap, but made a mistake of his own, allowing Walker to get back out front. Jarvis positioned his Bel-Ray Husqvarna in the lead once again on the third and final lap, but Walker wasn't far off, and soon got the opportunity he was looking for.

"I sort of guessed Graham would make a break for it on the third lap so I went with him," Walker said. "We were riding right on the limit - there wasn't much between us. But coming down a hill into the quarry I found a better line and got in front. After that I just gave it everything I had to win."

"It's been a good event but to be honest I'm a little disappointed I didn't win," Jarvis lamented. "I made a mistake on the final quarry section and the victory got away from me there. I got on the wrong line descending into the quarry and he got past. After that I just couldn't fight back and had to settle for second."

Walker finished the three-lap race in four hours and 15 minutes. Jarvis followed two minutes later and Lettenbichler rounded out the podium in third.

Husqvarna's Pierre Pallut and Beta-mounted Alexandre Queyreyre filled out the top-five on the day.

"I couldn't ask for better, really," Walker said. "To get a win in Friday's prologue and then back it up with the main event win on Saturday was just perfect. It was really an enjoyable event."

*Final Results:*
1. Jonny Walker (KTM) 4:15:06
2. Graham Jarvis (Husqvarna) 4:17:12
3. Andreas Lettenbichler (KTM) 4:28:45
4. Pierre Pallut (Husqvarna) 4:48
5. Alexandre Queyreyre (Beta) 4:51
6. Julien Gauthier (Yamaha) 4:58

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/29474/Racing-Article/Walker-Tops-Alès-Trêm-Extreme-Enduro.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Can Dungey Stop Roczen's Anaheim Streak?​*
This Saturday night in Anaheim, Calif., Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey will lead the world's best racers back to the third and final Monster Energy AMA Supercross race at Angel Stadium in 2015, just one week after taking over the points lead in at the previous race in Oakland, Calif.

In the Western Regional 250SX Class Championship, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb maintains his hold on the points lead and will lead the field into Anaheim.

Team Honda's Trey Canard became the third different winner in the first four races of the 2015 Monster Energy Supercross Championship, passing Discount Tires/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed on lap six and riding to his first win since Arlington, Texas, back in 2011. With a win this weekend, Canard can give Honda its first back-to-back wins since Kevin Windham did so in 2008 with victories in St. Louis and Seattle.

It was a huge way for Canard to bounce back from a controversial race in Anaheim the previous weekend, when he and Reed had a pair of incidents that ultimately resulted in a black flag for the Australian rider and an 11th-place finish for Canard. As fate would have it, the battle for the win in Oakland came down to Canard and Reed, but this time there was clean racing between the two riders, who have both moved past their conflict.

"I don't know what to say," said Canard following the win in Oakland. "I didn't think I would be on the podium after the first few laps; it was busy out there. It has been a long haul to get here on top of the podium, and I am really happy about it."

Heading into Oakland, RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen held a 12-point lead in 450SX Class standings over Dungey, but a crash off a triple jump after passing Reed for second on lap one forced Roczen to reenter the race at the tail end of the field. Battered and bruised, Roczen salvaged a 15th-place finish but gave up his points lead in a 16-point swing that fell in Dungey's favor. It also signified the first time this season that Roczen failed to lead a lap in the Main Event. His first two wins of the season came in Anaheim, and the German rider, who has never finished off the podium in his five career starts in Anaheim, hopes to become the third rider in history to sweep all three races with a win this weekend.

Dungey turned in his second consecutive runner-up finish and now has a four-point lead in the 450SX Class standings. The most consistent rider in the field, Dungey is the only rider to finish within the top five at every race this year. Dungey is a past winner at the third race in Anaheim, putting his KTM atop the podium during the 2013 season and he hopes to earn his first victory of the season by repeating that success.

"All things considered, tonight's track was really tough," said Dungey after the race in Oakland. "I wanted to make up some ground on Trey [Canard] for the lead, but it didn't work out. It's nice to take over the points lead, but the season is still young."

Reed's comeback from the black flag he received in the incident with Canard in Anaheim, which is a disqualification from the race, resulted in a season-best third place effort, which moved him into 10th overall in season standings. Reed can pass Jeremy McGrath and James Stewart on the all-time win list in Anaheim with a victory this weekend.

After starting the season in 20th place, GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac turned in his third consecutive top-five finish with a fourth in Oakland. Tomac earned the first 450SX Class win of his career at the second race of the season in Phoenix, and his resurgent consistency since then has helped him climb all the way to fourth in the championship standings.

In his first full year of 450SX Class competition, Team Honda's Cole Seely earned a season-best fifth place in Oakland, which was his first top-five finish in the class since a podium result Indianapolis last year. Seely has rebounded from a pair of 14th-place finishes at the start of the season to post back-to-back top-10 efforts and move into seventh in the 450SX Class championship.

The sequel to Webb versus Tyler Bowers played out Saturday night in Oakland during the Western Regional 250SX Class Main Event. Stemming from a pass by Webb on the last lap of the second race in Anaheim the week prior that forced Bowers' Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki off the track while leading, Bowers responded in Oakland with a forceful pass on Webb while the pair battled through the field in the Main Event. The heavy contact forced Webb to the ground and outside the top 10, but he bounced back with a torrid run through the field, re-passing Bowers en route to a runner-up finish.

Out front, GEICO Honda's Malcolm Stewart, who made his 36th career start on Saturday, was victorious in Oakland, picking up the first Main Event win of his career. Stewart, who led the race in the early stages, was passed by Red Bull KTM's Justin Hill and followed in second place. Stewart would capitalize on a mistake and eventual crash by Hill to retake the lead on Lap 7 and ride to victory.

"This is a big moment for me," said Stewart. "First of all, I want to thank my brother. I want to thank these fans out here tonight; I am an Oakland Raiders fan, so you guys are great. I knew I could do it, and tonight it finally paid off."

Cycle Trader/Rock River Yamaha's Alex Martin finished on the podium with a third place for the first time in his career.

Webb holds and eight-point lead in the championship standings over Bowers, and all eyes will be on the newfound rivals and training partners on Saturday night. With his win, Stewart moved up one spot in the standings and currently sits sixth.

During the first two visits to Angel Stadium this season, Roczen compiled a pair of dominant performances in which he led 39 of the 40 laps across both 450SSX Class Main Events to take a pair of easy victories.

The first Western Regional 250SX Class race, Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Jessy Nelson raced to the first win of his career. Two weeks later, Webb made the dramatic last-lap pass on Bowers to claim his second victory of the season and take over the championship lead.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cross/can-dungey-stop-roczens-anaheim-streak/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Animated Track Map: Anaheim 3​*
Round 5 of the AMA Monster Energy Supercross Series track map.​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/01/27/animated-track-map-anaheim-3


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Dean Wilson Undergoes Knee Surgery​*
Dean Wilson undergoes successful knee surgery.

Red Bull KTM Factory Racing Team rider Dean Wilson is now in recovery after undergoing surgery for an injury suffered last Thursday during a practice crash which resulted in a torn ACL and MCL at the KTM test track.

Wilson underwent surgery Wednesday to have the injuries repaired. The doctor's reported that the surgery was successful and he is expected to make a full recovery. The injury will sideline him for the remainder of the Supercross season. His return to racing will depend on his recovery process over the next few months.

"It's really disappointing to see Dean injured this early in the Supercross season," remarked Red Bull KTM Factory Team Manager Roger DeCoster. "He has put a lot of work into preparing for Supercross and just as his results were improving, with a eighth at Anaheim 2, this happened. The Red Bull KTM Factory Team is behind Dean in his recovery as we know he is committed to making a full recovery to return to racing."

"My doctor said the surgery went well and I'm looking at a regular rehabilitation process for my knee," Wilson said. "I have been down this road a few times over the past five seasons but I have never been more committed to getting myself back to the top of the mountain. I am focused on a full-recovery for myself, and the people and companies that stand behind me, help add fuel to that fire. I have a major commitment to my team and will do my best to get back to 100% where I can then hop back on my KTM and push it to the front of the field."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/29481/...ross--Dean-Wilson-Undergoes-Knee-Surgery.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Broc Tickle Out For A3​*
RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing's Broc Tickle will sit out this weekend's Monster Energy AMA Supercross race at Anaheim to recover from a back injury suffered last weekend at Oakland.

Falling victim to the same triple that caught out his teammate Ken Roczen, Tickle made a voluntary trip to nearby Sutter Eden Medical Center to be checked out after the event.

He was examined, released and cleared to travel home with the team.

After consulting with his personal physician this week, Tickle and team owners Carey Hart and Ricky Carmichael made the decision to sit out this weekend to allow Tickle to fully recover. According to the team release, the injury to his back was unrelated to the one he suffered last year at the Toronto Supercross.

"I'm disappointed that I'll miss this weekend but, given my recent experience with back injuries, I've learned to take the doctor's advice," Tickle said via the release. "I don't want turn a one-race injury into something bigger. It should be a pretty quick recovery and I can still do everything training-wise, except for riding. I need to stay off the bike for five to seven days. After that, I should be ready to go for San Diego in two weeks."

Roczen's scary impact with the face of the same triple didn't take quite the physical toll on him as it did his teammate, but the miscue ultimately cost Roczen a lap and left him deep in the running order at the conclusion of the event.

"I'm really bummed for Broc not being able to race this weekend," said Carmichael. "I know how hard he's worked. The good thing is that he won't be out very long. He's a student of the sport and, in fact, I'm sure he'll use this weekend as a learning tool. Broc will be at the track this weekend with his teammates and play a key role in everything we're doing."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/29483/Racing-Article/Supercross--Broc-Tickle-Out-For-A3.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Enduro: Steward Baylor Ready For Sumter Opener​*
Steward Baylor was among the riders arriving early into the Manchester National Forest area to do suspension testing and to acclimate to the local terrain in preparation for Sunday's opening round of the Kenda AMA National Enduro Series at Sumter, South Carolina.

After spending nearly a full year recovering from injury, Baylor is finally 100% and hoping to return to the winning ways that brought him a national enduro title in 2012.

"I really want to say I can come back and win my title back," said Baylor. "I've stepped up my training program and I'm in the best shape of my life, so I'm looking for a good year. I've definitely had my share of injuries and it's been a long and bumpy ride, but I think right now everything is shaping up like I want it."

After several years with the FMF/KTM team, Baylor is fielding his own team in 2015 with Trevor Bollinger as his stable mate.

Also testing today was the American Beta team, with Jesse Groemm, Cory Buttrick and Justin Sode making final adjustments.

In the FMF/KTM camp, factory rider Kailub Russell is signed up to ride the Sumter race. He will be joined by his teammate Russell Bobbitt but the third member of the team, Charlie Mullins, will remain sidelined as he recovers from two wrist injuries suffered in 2014.

Russell participated in one AMA National Enduro event in 2014 where he missed the podium by one spot. "I definitely am beginning to enjoy the format of National Enduro racing and feel it could be helpful to my GNCC training,"

commented Russell. "We have decided to try the first two and see how it goes and if I am competitive enough I plan to continue to race the remainder of the series."

Russell will be joined by teammate Russell Bobbitt at the opening round.

Bobbitt, a four-time National Enduro Champion and winner of the final round last season, will return to the series with his eye on the top prize.

Bobbitt was a favorite to win last year's championship heading to the first round before an injury suffered at that race caused him to sit out the majority of the year. Now 100% recovered, he again, is labeled as one to watch.

FMF KTM Factory rider Charlie Mullins will also compete in this series. The 2013 AMA National Enduro Champion, suffered two wrist injuries in the middle of last season after sweeping the first four rounds. He underwent a second surgery at the end of 2014 to correct the injury once again. He, unfortunately, will sit out the opening round and it has yet to be determined at what point he will return to the series.

"It is unfortunate that I am currently injury plagued and will miss the opening round," stated Mullins. "I am confident that my wrists are healing and I am grateful I was able to get them fixed properly. Missing the first round will hurt me in the points but I am excited to get back to racing and will do my best to focus on getting some race wins once I'm back in action."

Action gets underway at 9:00 am on Sunday. Look for updates on www.nationalenduro.com.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/704/30484/...--Steward-Baylor-Ready-For-Sumter-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*A3 Prep: Trey Canard​*
Film: PanicREV

PanicREV recently caught up with Trey Canard as he prepared his Anaheim 3.






*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/01/31/a3-prep-trey-canard


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey Wins Anaheim III​*
Having the points lead in the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series without a win was bugging Ryan Dungey. It didn't take him long to rectify that situation.

The Red Bull KTM rider scored a commanding victory in Anaheim III in front of 43,441 fans, not only scoring his first win since the Indy Supercross last season, but also building on his series lead, which is now up to 11 points (107-96) over RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Ken Roczen.

Dungey led 19 of the 20-lap main and was 2.361 seconds ahead of second-place finisher Team Honda's Cole Seely at the checkered flag. GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac passed Roczen on the last lap to nail down the final podium position.

It was a typically clean race for Dungey. He got around surprise holeshot and first-lap leader Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett on the second lap and was never challenged.

"Being in first is a good spot and it's about how you handle that," a smiling Dungey said after the win. "It kind of jabs you when you've got the red plate, but you've got no wins. That's what I wanted. That was my goal tonight. I didn't do anything crazy, but I just opened it up like I needed to. The Team Red Bull KTM was working awesome tonight."

It marked the 15th-career victory for Dungey - his first since Indianapolis last March, 12 races ago.

"The whole day was great," Dungey concluded. "We went out there and got a good start, got into the lead and led all of the laps. That is all we can do. We've finished fourth, third, second, second and now first [this season], and that is a step forward. We will continue to take it race by race and give it everything we have."

Seely earned his first podium of the season with a season-best second. He followed Dungey around Baggett in the early going and ran a strong race.

The battle that waged behind him in the late going between Roczen and Tomac came right up to his back wheel at one point, but the Seely never wavered under the pressure and crossed the line 9-10ths of a second ahead of Tomac in the end.

"Those guys were pressuring me toward the end of the race, but I was able to put my head down and hold them off," said Seely.

The big battle on the final lap was between Roczen and Tomac. The two went at it for the last three laps and finally Tomac made a clean inside pass on the final go around to secure his third podium of the season. Tomac and Canard are tied for third in the series with 84 points each.

Last week's winner in Oakland, Trey Canard ran as high as third, but finished a distant fifth. Chad Reed worked his way up to sixth after running as far back as 10th. He got by Baggett with four laps to go. 450 class rookie Baggett earned a milestone with his first career holeshot and first lap led, but he faded to seventh, his best result of the season.

The series now moves downstate to San Diego next Saturday, Feb. 7, 2015.

*450SX Class Results: Anaheim Race 3​*1. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
2. Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda
3. Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda
4. Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
5. Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda
6. Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki
7. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki
8. Justin Barcia, Greenville, Fla., Yamaha
9. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna
10. Josh Hill, Yoncalla, Ore., Yamaha​
*450SX Class Season Standings​*1. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM, 107
2. Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki, 96
3. Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda, 84
4. Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda, 84
5. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna, 74
6. Justin Barcia, Greenville, Fla., Yamaha, 71
7. Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda, 67
8. Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki, 57
9. Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., Kawasaki, 54
10. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki, 54​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30488/Racing-Article/Ryan-Dungey-Wins-Anaheim-III.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Webb Wins 250 Race at Anaheim III&#8230; Twice!​*
Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb was none too happy after pulling away from the field only to see the red flag stop the race.

Not only was it a red flag after six laps of racing (due to a gate malfunction that held up Zach Osborne), but race officials decided to do a complete restart.

Webb was able to channel his anger and on the restart, took over the lead from Troy Lee Designs/ Lucas Oil/ Red Bull/ KTM's Jessy Nelson just past halfway through and pulled away to a solid 3.650-second victory over Nelson. Webb's teammate Aaron Plessinger took third, marking his first career 250 Supercross podium.

Webb's early charge to the front was all for naught when the red flag came out six laps into the 250 Main. Zach Osborne launched his Rockstar Energy Husqvarna into a gate that didn't drop. Officials took a quick look at the tape and rightly decided to restart the race, but by that time they were six laps in. Webb was visibly upset at the call.

On the complete restart it was Nelson scoring the holeshot. Last week's winner Malcolm Stewart went down on the first lap ruining his night. Webb fortunately got a decent enough start and emerged in second.

Any kind of showdown between rivals Webb and Tyler Bowers was thrown out the window when Bowers suffered a spectacular looking crash on lap three.

He lost balance, got too far forward on his Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki and augered in to the face of the next jump. He eventually remounted, but was only able to manage 15th.

Up front Nelson held off the challenge by Webb until lap eight. Nelson made a small error going into a whoop section and Webb took advantaged and charged through to the lead. Nelson fought back in the next turn and got back in front for an instant, but Webb had the better line and quickly took back the point and from then on out he added to his lead.

Plessinger got a solid start in fourth and ran a steady race to third. He was 7.946-seconds behind his teammate at the flag, but well clear of fourth-place finisher Osborne, who is still riding with a broken left thumb. Matthew Bisceglia came out the worst with the red flag, having holeshot the initial start and running second when the red came out. He finished fifth.

"I was definitely not too happy with that restart," Webb said. "I finally got a good start and they red flagged it. I was pretty upset, but luckily for me when I'm made I ride well. It was just an awesome night for the whole squad. We won that race fair and square and my good buddy and teammate got third and my roommate Cole Martinez got tenth, so it was just an awesome night."

Webb now has theee wins in five races and leaves Anaheim III with a solid 18-point lead (111-93) over Nelson with four rounds remaining in the West. Osborne is third with 97 points. His crash dropped Bowers to fourth with 84.
The series moves to San Diego next weekend.

*Western Regional 250SX Class Results: Anaheim Race 3​*1. Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha
2. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM
3. Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha
4. Zach Osborne, Chesterfield, S.C., Husqvarna
5. Matt Bisceglia, Weatherford, Texas, Honda
6. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM
7. Josh Hansen, Elbert, Colo., Kawasaki
8. Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore., KTM
9. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha
10. Cole Martinez, Rimrock, Ariz., Yamaha​
*Western Regional 250SX Class Season Standings​*1. Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha, 111
2. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM, 93
3. Zach Osborne, Chesterfield, S.C., Husqvarna, 87
4. Tyler Bowers, Corona, Calif., Kawasaki, 84
5. Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore., KTM, 78
6. Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha, 74
7. Malcolm Stewart, Haines City, Fla., Honda, 68
8. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM, 64
9. Josh Hansen, Elbert, Colo., Kawasaki, 61
10. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 59​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30487/...Webb-Wins-250-Race-at-Anaheim-III…-Twice.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chris Blose Wins Nashville Arenacross​*
Round four of the AMSOIL Arenacross Series made its debut at the Bridgestone Arena in Nashville, Tennessee, January 31, and Chris Blose became the first rider so far to win both main events on the same night in the premier Arenacross class.

The Team Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki rider, Blose, is now fourth in the points standings.

Jacob Hayes, Blose's teammate, narrowly beat out TiLUBe Husqvarna's Kyle Regal for second overall. After all was said and done, Hayes moved into the points leading, taking over that spot from Matt Goerke, who had a crash-filled night.

Goerke was in top contention in both main events before falling both times, twice in the second race. He finished outside the top 10 in both mains.
Honda rider Daniel Herriein finished fourth overall and Bobby Kiniry (Yamaha) fifth overall.

Spinechillers Racing KTM's Dave Ginolfi won the Arenacross Lites class over Monster Energy Team Green Kawasaki's Mitchell Harrison and GEICO Honda's Tristan Charboneau.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/692/30490/Racing-Article/Chris-Blose-Wins-Nashville-Arenacross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Enduro: Steward Baylor Wins Sumter Opener​*
Steward Baylor topped a massive field of off-road competitors this weekend, taking an impressive win at the opening round of the 2015 Kenda AMA National Enduro Series in Sumter, South Carolina.

A record turnout of 825 riders took to Sumter's tight and sandy trails, and after 65 miles of racing, Baylor held off a last minute challenge by FMF/KTM's Kailub Russell to take the overall victory by 13 seconds. Baylor's win was significant in that the 2012 series champion is returning to action this year after spending all of last year recovering from injury.

"It's been a long time coming," said Baylor. "This is where I've wanted to be since 2012, to be on top of the box. The day started out pretty rough, but I just kept pushing and it paid off."

Baylor got off to a rough start in test one, losing valuable time when he crashed midway into the test. However, the Mototech KTM rider quickly regained his footing with a solid win in test two, finishing 10 seconds ahead of 2014 champ Andrew DeLong. In all, Baylor won only two of the six tests on the day, however, consistency paid off in the long run for the South Carolina rider, and he collected to first victory of the 2015 season.

Russell finished up the event with an impressive ride for second place, although he had his ups and downs. On the "up" side, Russell was fastest in the first and last tests of the day. However, a crash in test two left the North Carolina rider 10th fastest for the test. Russell was sixth fastest in test three, but then he started to pick up the pace and was second to Motosport Yamaha's Brad Bakken in tests four and five. A win in the final test allowed Russell to move ahead of Motosport Yamaha's Brad Bakken for second.

"It was good, bad and ugly," said Russell. "I didn't really get going until the end of the third test, and then I felt like I had a good rhythm."

Bakken rounded out the podium, finishing just five seconds behind Russell. Bakken also got off to a slow start but came on strong in the middle part of the race before a bad final test stopped his momentum.

Fourth went to four-time champ Russell Bobbitt, who is back on KTM after spending the last few years on Husaberg and Husqvarna. The FMF/KTM rider lost considerable time in test four when he took a tumble and bent his controls, but came back with some good rides in the final two tests.

Beta USA's Cory Buttrick turned in his best performance in a couple of years with a solid fifth place finish, while Chris Bach made a rare national enduro appearance to claim sixth, edging out Rockstar Husqvarna Factory Racing's Josh Strang by just two seconds.

Defending series champ Andrew DeLong ran in second place for most of the day, but a pair of devastating finishes in the final two tests dropped the Rockstar Husqvarna Factory Racing-backed rider all the way down into eighth for the day.

Meanwhile, Am Pro Yamaha's Grant Baylor and AirGroup Racing's Ryder Lafferty rounded out the top 10.

Australian off-road star Daniel Milner was expected to do well in Sumter, however, the Am Pro Yamaha rider ran out of fuel in test one when a mechanic forgot to fuel his bike, and he was not able to start the second test.

Zach Hayes won the Rekluse Expert-AA division, which is considered a stepping-stone for young riders hoping to move into the Pro ranks.

The South Carolina rider was seventh fastest in the fifth test and he beat out fellow KTM rider Drew Higgins by three minutes and 49 second for the AA-Expert class-win. He also finished 12th in the final overall standings.

"I was really tight in the first test, and in test two I went over the bars, but then I start getting it together and rode strong for the rest of the race," said Hayes.

Higgins had to overcome arm pump to finish second, while Motosport Yamaha's Ryan Belue was 23 seconds back in third.

The Kenda AMA National Enduro Series resumes action with round two of the series on March 1st in Pelion, South Carolina. For more info on the series check out www.nationalenduro.com.

*Results​*1. Steward Baylor (KTM)
2. Kailub Russell (KTM)
3. Brad Bakken (Yam)
4. Russell Bobbitt (KTM)
5. Cory Buttrick (Bet)
6. Chris Bach (Hon)
7. Josh Strang (Hus)
8. Andrew DeLong (Hus)
9. Grant Baylor (Yam)
10. Ryder Lafferty (Hus)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/704/30491/...nduro--Steward-Baylor-Wins-Sumter-Opener.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Racing Roots: Racing In His Father's Name, Jeffrey Carver Jr. Enjoys Carrying The Family Torch​*
Jeffrey Carver Jr. knows what it takes to compete, and like father, like son, that sort of trait was taught to him by his father, Jeffrey Carver Sr., as well as his grandfather, Frank Carver.

Though they never raced professionally, Carver Sr. and Frank competed locally in motocross events and served as Carver Jr.'s biggest motivators and supporters throughout his childhood.

On Christmas morning when Carver Jr. was just 4 years old, he received his first set of gear for his Suzuki JR50. Ever since that morning in Alton, Ill., the town in which he grew up, the now 24-year-old Carver Jr. has maintained a deep passion for motorcycle racing and has become a force on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit.

"My dad and grandfather raced at the amateur level and they were, by far, my biggest motivation growing up," said Carver Jr. "My first race was a flat track race when I was 6, but I mainly focused on motocross because that's what they always did. It wasn't uncommon for us to be at the local track several times a week growing up because it's just something we loved doing."

Carver Jr.'s other inspiration came from the stardom of Chris Carr. The seven-time Grand National Champion was at the pinnacle of his career while young Carver Jr. watched on in awe of his sensational talent and riding ability at the national events.

"The only thing I knew back then was Chris Carr," said Carver Jr. "I had no idea who any of the other guys were, I just knew that he was the best, or at least one of the more prominent riders in the world at the time. This was when I was 11 years old, right before I started racing competitively in flat track. At that time, my dad bought me a replica Chris Carr helmet. I would definitely say that I idolized him and greatly admired his riding style."

Less than six months after he decided to put motocross aside and focus primarily on flat track, Carver Jr. won his first Amateur Grand National event, the Springfield TT, at just 11 years old.

"Ever since the Springfield victory I've just been chasing whatever, wherever and whoever I could to race again," said Carver Jr. "I've had the privilege of competing with the Steve Nace racing crew and I have ridden alongside some of the stars in today's road racing world."

Carver Jr. has come a long way since that Springfield TT victory when he was 11 years old. In fact, the 24 year old recently inked a deal with one of the more prevalent race teams in GNC1, Don's Kawasaki, for the upcoming 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, and he will continue to sport National No. 23 in honor of his grandfather.

"My grandpa wore No. 23 so that's why I've sported the number all my life," said Carver Jr. "When I turned pro, I ended up getting the number from Kevin Atherton who, luckily for me, retired that same year so the number was available."

Carver Jr. has made big strides since graduating to the elite GNC1 ranks in 2011, and it's possible he may just be on the brink of his breakout season in 2015. When asked about his most memorable moment as a professional, Carver Jr. did not hesitate with his answer.

"Castle Rock, 2013," said Carver Jr. "That was the best day of my life. When I finally got the monkey off my back and earned my first GNC1 win. The pressure was mounting heavily all the way up until that point and it just felt amazing to finally get it. I have always felt more comfortable on TTs so it didn't surprise me too much that it came there. I'm just glad it did."

Carver Jr. will line up against the elite group of riders that make up the GNC1 class this March 12-13, when the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track gather in Daytona Beach, Fla. for rounds one and two of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

It will be interesting to see if Carver Jr. and his new Don's Kawasaki teammate Jarod Vanderkooi have what it takes to hang with the heavy hitters of the series. For fans that can't make it down south, both events will be broadcast live on www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62043


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gautier Paulin Wins in Italy​*
HRC Honda's Gautier Paulin won the opening round of the Italian Motocross Championship over defending MXGP World Champion Antonio Cairoli and Jeremy Van Horebeek. Cairoli got revenge in the Elite Class, beating Paulin and Tommy Searle in his Red Bull KTM debut. In MX2, Pauls Jonass won over Jeremy Seewer and Vseevolod Brylyakov.

*MX1 Overall*
1. Gautier Paulin
2. Antonio Cairoli
3. Jeremy Van Horebeek
4. Max Nagl
5. Romain Febvre
6. Ken De Dycker
7. Tommy Searle
8. Jose Butron
9. Gert Krestinov
10. Nathan Watson
11. David Philippaerts
12. Rui Goncalves
13. Kristian Whatley
14. Dean Ferris
15. Todd Waters

*MX2 Overall*
1. Pauls Jonass
2. Jeremy Seewer
3. Vseevolod Brylyakov
4. Tim Gajser
5. Aleksandr Tonkov
6 .Davy Pootjes
7. Ivan Baranov
8. Jens Getteman
9. Joakin Furbetta
10. Alessandro D'Angelo

*Elite Overall*
1. Antonio Cairoli
2. Gautier Paulin
3. Tommy Searle
4. Jose Butron
5. Romain Febvre
6. Max Nagl
7. Pauls Jonass
8. Dean Ferris
9. Aleksandr Tonkov
10. Jens Getteman
11. Nathan Watson
12. Ken De Dycker
13. Kristian Whatley
14. Jeremy Van Horebeek
15. Davide Guarneri
16. Todd Waters
17. Gert Krestinov
18. Jeremy Seewer
19. Evgeny Bobryshev
20. Rui Goncalves​
*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/01/gautier-paulin-wins-in-italy


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blazusiak On A Role In FIM SuperEnduro Championship​*
*After three rounds of the Maxxis FIM SuperEnduro Championship, defending champion Taddy Blazusiak is undefeated. Photography by Future7Media.*

Taddy Blazuisak, Cody Webb and Johnny Walker made it an all orange podium at the Maxxis FIM SuperEnduro Championship in Helsinki, Finland. Round three of the series took place at the Messukeskus Arena, where a bigger and longer course than previous rounds awaited racers.

Blazusiak is on a role in the SuperEnduro series, where he appears to be all but untouchable. The Red Bull KTM rider has now taken three wins in as many rounds, but this time, American rider Cody Webb was able to score a moto win.

Walker also collected a win, but it was Blazusiak's unmatched ability to land on the podium in all three races that earned him the overall victory.

"It's fantastic to come away with the overall win again," Blazusiak said. "It was a tough night - the racing was seriously close. Getting the win in the final race was awesome, but capping off the night with the top step of the podium was even better."

The third and final race was the climax of the evening, as Blazusiak and Webb duked it out for the win. An aggressive move by Blazusiak in the rock garden just before the finish was the deciding factor in the battle. The defending champion muscled his way around Webb for the lead, and held on to take the final win of the night.

"It was an aggressive pass, but pretty clean to be honest," Blazusiak said. "I was happy about that. It was a pass for the win, which was important. I'm pleased we're building that gap in the championship and I'm pumped to win the race. Three in a row is good - I couldn't ask for more!"








*Cody Webb took the first moto win of the night in Finland, and went on to finish a strong second place. Photography by Future7Media.*

As for Webb, he agreed that the pass was clean. And despite being so close to an overall win, the AMA EnduroCross champion is happy to see things coming together for him in the FIM series.

"The track was kind of similar to American style," Webb said. "I used that to my advantage, as a lot of guys were making mistakes.

"I had Taddy there at the finish, and then into the last corner I left a line open and got punted. I can't be mad at him; it's good for him to get the overall. But there's even more fight for me coming into the races in Brazil and Mexico."

Walker added to the close finish, and was one position away from matching Webb's finishing score.

"I can't complain too much as we're all still close on points," Walker said. "Cody has maybe pulled a few points on me, but I'll keep pushing for the next round. In qualifying for my first fast lap, I caught David [Knight] and that messed my lap up. Then the second good one I stalled it in the rocks. After that I just couldn't get a clean lap with the people I caught up with."








*Johnny Walker (pictured) came within one position of challenging Webb for second, but had to settle for third in Helsinki. Photography by Future7Media.*

*Americans Abroad*

Along with Webb, fellow American rider Kyle Redmond found the Finland course much more too his liking, and took the opportunity to improve on his finish. Redmond piloted his Factory Beta to sixth overall with a 9-6-6 score for the night.

AMA EnduroCross Junior Champion Ty Tremaine collected a second-place finish in Finland with a solid 2-2-2 score. Tremaine has now officially lost the lead in the FIM Junior Championship, however, although he sits only one point behind the current leader Andres Linusson, who topped all three Junior finals in Helsinki.

Not everyone in the American contingent fared better, however. Factory KTM's Taylor Robert struggled through a long night in Finland, only able to salvage eighth overall with an 8-7-10 finish in Helsinki.

Robert had a rough night after getting knocked around by several other riders. At one point he was physically tangled with another rider who got his brake line caught on the rear brake pedal of Robert's KTM.

"In the third moto I got a great start and was second place out of the first turn when my teammate went super wide and I got cleaned out again," Robert lamented. "I had to catch up from dead last. I've never been so frustrated in my life."

*Overall Prestige Class:*
1. Taddy Blazusiak (KTM)
2. Cody Webb (KTM)
3. Johnny Walker (KTM)
4. David Knight (KTM)
5. Alfredo Gomez (Hus)
6. Kyle Redmond (Bet)
7. Daniel McCanny (Hus)
8. Taylor Robert (KTM)
9. Paul Bolton (KTM)
10. Mario Roman (KTM)

*Championship Points after round 3:*
1. Taddy Blazusiak (169/3 wins)
2. David Knight (148 )
3. Johnny Walker (129)
4. Cody Webb (121)
5. Alfredo Gomez (Hus)
6. Taylor Robert (92)
7. Mario Roman (72)
8. Paul Bolton (68 )
9. Daniel McCanny (60)
10. Kyle Redmond (59)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/30494/...n-A-Role-in-FIM-SuperEnduro-Championship.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Stars At Round 2 of Big 6 G.P. Series​*
Blayne Thompson grabs the holeshot aboard his Zip-Ty Racing Husqvarna in the AMA West Coast Grand Prix race. Photography by Mark Kariya.

Carrying the momentum from his recent WORCS win, Precision Concepts Kawasaki's Robby Bell returned to Honolulu Hills MX in Taft, California and took another win, this time at the Dirt Diggers MC's Taft Grand Prix - round two of the AMA District 37/MSR Big 6 Grand Prix Series.

Bell topped the AMA West Coast Grand Prix Series feature race on Saturday afternoon, taking over after Zip-Ty Racing's Blayne Thompson grabbed the holeshot and the early lead aboard his Pro Circuit Husqvarna. Thompson led for nearly an entire lap before succumbing to Bell, who checked out to capture his first WCGP win.

Justin Jones carded a second-place finish after playing catch up aboard his AHM Factory Services Honda. Jones chased down WFOx Motorsports Honda's Colton Udall for the runner-up position, leaving Udall to round out the podium in third.

Other big winners on the weekend were 3Brothers Racing Husqvarna's Dalton Shirey, who claimed the WCGP Pro II and Lightweight I Expert wins. Paul Krause had a busy weekend, finishing third in Lightweight II (200cc) Expert, second in the Senior race, and taking the win in the Magnum class. Brittney Gallegos made the trek from Colorado to her first Big 6, which she won in convincing fashion. Mark Tilley took the Vet class win after working his way back up after a bad start.

*WCGP Results Overall:​*1. Robby Bell (Kaw)
2. Justin Jones (Hon)
3. Colton Udall (Hon)
4. Justin Seeds (Kaw)
5. Ryan Reina (Kaw)
6. Blayne Thompson (Hus)
7. Dalton Shirey (Hus)
8. Chance Bayes (Kaw)
9. Nick Stover (Hus)
10. Jesse Lundin (Yam)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/30493/Racing-Article/Bell-Stars-at-Round-2-of-Big-6-GP-Series.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Colton Haaker Crowned King Of The Motos​*
*Colton Haaker - here flanked by runner-up Cory Graffunder (left) and third-place finisher Max Gerston (right) - collected the win and $5000 for winning the 2015 King of the Motos.*

Rockstar Lucas Oil Husqvarna racer Colton Haaker topped the King of the Motos yesterday at the fifth running of the extreme off-road event, besting SRT/KTM's Cory Graffunder and factory Beta rider Max Gerston, who filled out the podium. Haaker piloted his TE 300 two-stroke to the overall win in the three-hour race that saw top riders completing three laps on a daunting 12-mile course laid out in "The Hammers" area of Johnson Valley, California.

The win was a first for Haaker, who also called it his first "finish" of an extreme enduro. (He raced King of the Motos last year and crossed the finish line third, but was disqualified for missing a check.)

It was also a first podium finish for Graffunder, who has attempted the race every year since it's inception. Graffunder was finally able to complete the event without any mechanical issues, despite it being the longest and toughest King of the Motos to date - a point the racers unanimously agreed on.

Haaker and Graffunder kept it a tight battle throughout the race, particularly on the first lap. With no course markings, the race format requires riders to navigate their way through, which made the opening lap particularly challenging.








*Haaker negotiates a boulder-strewn canyon near the end of his second lap. Photography by Jean Turner.*

"In the beginning it was more of a cat and mouse between Graffunder and I, and Gerston was in there and a few other guys," Haaker said. "We were all trying to figure out which way to go because it was all unmarked. Every time I got in the lead I got lost."

Graffunder proved to have the advantage when it came to finding the way, and the SRT-backed rider completed the first lap in the lead with Haaker in tow and Gerston not far off. The second lap, according to the top riders, was when the racing really began.

"At that point we knew where we were going," Graffunder said. "Then it was race time. That's when all the racing happened, for me, was lap two and three."








*Despite his best efforts to keep Haaker in check, Graffunder (pictured) had to settle for second place. Photography by Jean Turner.*

Haaker checked out and stretched his lead over the next two hours and never looked back. Despite his best efforts to close the gap, Graffunder couldn't keep him closer than about 30 seconds throughout the course. Gerston followed another minute or two behind, and the three held their positions to the finish, gapping the rest of the field.

Fourth-place finisher Mitch Carvolth took the checkers over one hour behind Gerston, followed by Kale Elworthy, who rounded out the top-five. Only five racers completed three laps, and only another seven went two laps. The rest of the finishers only endured one lap of the treacherous course, and 36 of the 80 racers who started the race did not reach the finish.

Women's class competitors and companions Morgan Tanke and Rachel Gutish helped each other through the course, and crossed the finish line together, making history as the first women to record finishes in the King of the Motos.

*King of the Motos Pro Results:*
1. Colton Haaker (3 laps/3:21:07)
2. Cory Graffunder (3 laps/3:26:43)
3. Max Gerston (3 laps/3:28:35)
4. Mitch Carvolth (3 laps/4:32:27)
5. Kale Elworthy (3 laps/4:48:22)
6. Wally Palmer (2 laps/3:24:29)
7. Noah Kepple (2 laps/3:25:24)
8. Jordan Brandt (2 laps/3:30:24)
9. Eric Rhoten (2 laps/4:00:29)
10. Don Boespflug (2 laps/4:09:49)

*Amateur Results:*
1. Kevin Murphy (2 laps/4:35:35)
2. Chris Lencioni (1 lap/2:25:36)
3. Jordan Rock (1 lap/2:55:28 )

*Women:*
1. Rachel Gutish (1 lap/5:25:47)
2. Morgan Tanke (1 lap/5:25:48 )​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/30492/Racing-Article/Colton-Haaker-Crowned-King-Of-The-Motos.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Animated Track Map: San Diego​*
Take a lap with the green arrow.






*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/03/animated-track-map-san-diego


----------



## Ckg2011

*VIDEO: Supercross 250SX Highlights At Anaheim 3​*





*VIDEO: Supercross 450SX At Anaheim 3​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dungey Takes Momentum To San Diego​*
On a night in which he had the opportunity to make a major statement in the title fight for the 2015 Monster Energy Supercross, an FIM World Championship, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey seized the moment in Angel Stadium to claim his first win of the season.

Entering the night as the new 450SX Class points leader, Dungey extended his advantage to double digits heading into this weekend's Southern California finale on Saturday night, with the inaugural visit to San Diego's Petco Park and the second Military Appreciation Race.

In the Western Regional 250SX Class Championship, the breakout season by Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb continued, claiming his third win in five races.

Dungey was near perfect in Anaheim, leading both timed practice sessions, winning his Heat Race and capping it off by leading 19 of the 20 laps in the Main Event. He entered the night with a slim four-point lead over RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen, but left with a double-digit, 11-point advantage after Roczen's fourth-place finish.

"The whole day was great," said Dungey on the podium. "We went out there and got a good start, got into the lead and led all of the laps. That is all we can do. We've finished fourth, third, second, second and now first [this season], and that is a step forward. We will continue to take it race by race and give it everything we have."

Dungey's continued consistency has been the biggest factor to his current position. He's finished no worse than fourth in five races and is in the midst of a four-race podium streak, including finishes of second, second and first the last three weeks.

In response to his deficit in the championship and season-worst finish the week prior, Roczen was in the battle at the front of the field in Anaheim, but ended up not being a major factor. He battled back from his worst start of the season, sixth, to move into third on lap 10, but a late pass by GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac on the final lap dropped the German rider off the podium for just the second time this season. It also was the second straight weekend in which Roczen didn't leap a lap in the main event.

"I started out in practice not feeling the greatest, for some reason," 
commented Roczen following the event. "I just felt a little bit off. In the Heat Race I didn't grab that good of a start, but I could kind of sneak around and then I rode a good race. Same thing happened in the Main [Event]. I had a horrible start. I don't know what I was doing. Then [Blake] Baggett held me off for three or four laps and that's when the guys in front gapped us. We caught them at one point, but then I got passed by [Eli] Tomac on the last lap, which I'm not happy about. Basically, the starts are what really hurt me. It is what it is. We're looking forward to this weekend. We finished fourth, which isn't awesome but it's ok."

Roczen finished on the podium last year in San Diego and has been one of the best starters, and finishers, thus far in 2015.

Canard, Tomac and now Team Honda's Cole Seely have led the resurgence of the manufacturer this season, looking for the brand's first title since 2003.

Both Canard and Tomac have won already this season and appear to be significant threats for the title, while Seely earned the best finish of his career last Saturday in Anaheim, helping him close in on sixth in the standings.

"Those guys [Eli Tomac and Ken Roczen] were pressuring me toward the end of the race, but I was able to put my head down and hold them off," said Seely of his runner-up finish. He now has three straight top-10 finishes and has emerged as one of the strongest riders the last three weeks.

Since breaking through for his first career win in Phoenix, the second race of the season, Webb has been on a tear in the Western Regional 250SX Class Championship, taking full control of the title fight.

Webb has had a flair for the dramatic with his success, which has made this one of the most compelling championship battles in recent years.

Each of Webb's primary competitors - Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Jessy Nelson and Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Tyler Bowers - have challenged him throughout the season, with Nelson fighting him for the win last Saturday in Anaheim.

Nelson led the first half of the 250SX Class Main Event in Anaheim, but Webb was persistent in his challenge for the lead and took control on Lap 8, pulling away from there. Since starting the season in seventh, Webb has won three races and finished second to open a 18-point lead in the championship standings.

"I couldn't have asked for a better race," said Webb on the podium in Anaheim.

"I look forward to keeping the momentum up next weekend in San Diego."

Nelson earned his third podium finish of the season with a second-place finish and moved into second in the championship as a result. Webb's Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha teammate Aaron Plessinger completed the top three in Anaheim with the first podium result of his career. Bowers, who entered the night eight points behind Webb, crashed in the Main Event while fighting his way to the front and had to soldier home for a 15th-place result, dropping him to fourth in the points.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...motocross/dungey-takes-momentum-to-san-diego/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ronnie Jones named Senior Director of AMA Pro Flat Track​*
AMA Pro Racing today announced a leadership change in its Competition department, including the selection of Ronnie Jones to the role of Senior Director of AMA Pro Flat Track.

"AMA Pro Racing recently has redoubled its efforts on AMA Pro Flat Track with a focus on celebrating the rich history of dirt track racing while successfully expanding its reach and engaging new fans and partners," said Michael Gentry, chief operating officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Ronnie has been involved in nearly every aspect of the series over the years and has enjoyed success both on the track and through his business ventures. He is a celebrated star of our sport with a keen business sense and is an ideal leader to provide oversight of AMA Pro Flat Track and bring forth a new era of success."

In the new role, Jones will provide strategic leadership in all areas of AMA Pro Flat Track and oversight of officiating for the Competition department.

Jones, who held National Nos. 74 and 16 at different points during his career, is one of the sport's most recognizable names. He raced full time with the series through the mid-1990s against fierce competition from the likes of Scott Parker, Ricky Graham, Bubba Shobert, Jay Springsteen and Chris Carr, among others. With 10 Grand National Championship main event wins to his credit and hundreds of races under his belt, Jones brings a strong background in key areas of competition to this new role.

Off the motorcycle, Jones has enjoyed a successful career as a race promotor and sales and marketing professional. Through his company Arrow Promotions, the Oklahoma native promoted the Oklahoma City Half-Mile for nearly a decade and has worked extensively with 80 active retail Harley-Davidson dealerships.

"We're pleased with the development of our competition team," Gentry said. "Ronnie will work very closely with Steve Morehead and the hard-working event staff to help AMA Pro Racing capitalize upon its strong momentum heading into the 2015 season."

The 2015 season begins with a doubleheader at DAYTONA Flat Track March 12 and 13. For tickets and information, please click http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com.

Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62067


----------



## Ckg2011

*Justin Barcia May Miss San Diego​*
AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamaha's Justin Barcia may miss Round 6 of Monster Energy Supercross this weekend after crashing at the Yamaha test track yesterday.

This morning we checked with team manager Jeremy Albrecht, who confirmed the report, but said it appears nothing was broken.

At this time, we are not 100 percent sure if Barcia will race this weekend. Stay tuned as we get more updates.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/06/justin-barcia-may-miss-san-diego


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kiniry Continues Arenacross Parity​*
The fifth round of the 2015 season of AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, kicked off on Friday with the first of two nights of action from Mohegan Sun Arena at Casey Plaza as ThermoTec/FMC Racing Yamaha's Bobby Kiniry earned his first career victory in the Arenacross Class, showcasing the incredible depth of the premier class as its fifth different overall winner in seven races.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class, Slaka Wear KTM's Steven Mages earned his first win of the season.

In the midst of his first full season of AMSOIL Arenacross competition, Kiniry's success on Friday was largely attributed to his first Main Event win of the season in the first of two 15-lap battles.

Kiniry grabbed the holeshot with Steven Mages and Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM's Gared Steinke in tow.

Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose, who won the previous round, started in fourth and was able to move into podium position on Lap 5 by making the pass on Steinke.

While Kiniry and Mages established themselves at the front of the field, several of the championship contenders were fighting their way to the front.

Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose, started in fourth and was able to move into podium position on Lap 5 by making the pass on Steinke.

He was followed by Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Gavin Faith, who made his return to action after missing last weekend with an injury.

This duo continued their battle, but they were ultimately both caught and passed by Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Matt Goerke, who had the hot hand in the Main Event, starting eighth and eventually moving into podium position.

Kiniry withstood some late pressure from Mages to stay out front and take the win, while Goerke rounded out the top three. Faith made a late pass on Blose to finish fourth, with the Kawasaki rider rounding out the top five.

Another notable effort came from Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes, the championship leader.

After falling to the ground on the opening lap and starting 15th, Hayes put on a resilient charge through the field, breaking into the top 10 on Lap 5 and continuing his upward climb into seventh by the end of the race.

Kiniry, the newest Main Event winner of 2015, had the distinction of selecting the inversion of the second Main Event where he picked the number 16 for the second time this season, meaning the entire field would be inverted.

As a result, the top finishers from the first Main Event would start on the second row for the final race of the evening.

While the battle for the lead was taking place, Kiniry was clawing his way forward from a 12th-place start in what would ultimately be a winning effort for the overall.

Kiniry went bar-to-bar with Blose, Mages, Goerke and more, each of who also were in contention for the win, and his persistence ultimately resulted in a sixth-place finish. Regal, Hayes and Bitterman completed the top three for the second Main Event, with Faith fourth and Ginolfi fifth, just ahead of Kiniry.

In the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge competition earlier in the evening, Hayes edged out Blose for the win and extra championship bonus point, which paid big dividends in the overall classification.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...motocross/kiniry-continues-arenacross-parity/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dean Wilson interview​*
Toyota of Escondido Action Sports Team rider Dean Wilson just had his left knee reconstructed after tearing his ACL and MCL in a practice crash. The Red Bull KTM rider may be sidelined for six months, but he still made it out to the Toyota of Escondido Supercross Kickoff Party.






*Source:*
http://www.mxlarge.com/2015/02/07/dean-wilson-interview-8/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Watch: Amsoil Arenacross On Fox Sports 1 Sunday​*





AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, has produced incredible competition through the first four rounds of the 2015 season, boasting unprecedented parity, thrilling on-track race battles, and increased attendance. This Sunday, February 8, FOX Sports 1 will debut the 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross television programming with opening round action from Cincinnati's U.S. Bank Arena where the action was some of the most intense racing seen this season.

The 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross broadcasts will feature returning hosts Robbie Floyd and Cristy Lee as well as long-time AMSOIL Arenacross racer Daniel Blair, who will make his television debut. While Cincinnati's U.S. Bank Arena will kick off the 12-broadcast schedule this weekend, the championship will conclude with coverage from the inaugural race at Las Vegas' South Point Arena. Built into the broadcasts will be in-depth features on the top racers vying for the championship.

Coverage from Cincinnati will air at 1 p.m. ET/ 10 a.m. PT, kicking off the 2015 broadcast schedule of the championship on FOX Sports 1, the exclusive home of AMSOIL Arenacross. FOX Sports 1 and FOX Sports GO, the app that provides streaming video of FOX Sports content, will air the original broadcasts from each scheduled round, while re-airs can be seen on both FOX Sports 1 and FOX Sports 2.

A full listing of broadcast times and dates can be found at Arenacross.com.

*2015 AMSOIL Arenacross Television Schedule​*
Feb. 8 U.S. Bank Arena Cincinnati 1:00 p.m. EST/10:00 a.m.PT

Feb. 22 Van Andel Arena Grand Rapids Mich. 9:00 a.m. EST/6:00 a.m. PT

Mar. 1 Bridgestone Arena Nashville Tenn. 1:00 p.m. EST/10:00 a.m.PT

Mar. 8 Amalie Arena Tampa Fla. 12:30 p.m. EST/9:30 a.m. PT

Mar. 15 Sprint Center Kansas City Mo. 11:00 a.m. EST/8:00 a.m. PT

Mar. 22 Landers Center Southaven Miss. 1:00 p.m. EST/10:00 a.m.PT

Mar. 29 Smoothie King Center New Orleans 10:30 a.m. EST/7:30 a.m. PT

Apr. 5 Frank Erwin Center Austin Texas 1:00 p.m. EST/10:00 a.m.PT

Apr. 19 Spokane Arena Spokane Wash. 2:00 p.m. EST/11:00 a.m. PT

Apr. 26 Tacoma Dome Tacoma Wash. Noon PT/7:00 a.m. PT

May 3 Save Mart Center Fresno Calif. 10:30 a.m. EST/7:30 a.m. PT

May 10 South Point Arena Las Vegas 1:00 p.m. EST/10:00 a.m. PT​
Tickets for each round of AMSOIL Arenacross are on sale now!

Live timing and scoring from each round of the AMSOIL Arenacross season returns for the 2014 season! To follow the intense racing action live, log onto www.Arenacross.com.

For more information on the 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross season, and to purchase tickets, log on to www.Arenacross.com.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/06/watch-amsoil-arenacross-on-fox-sports-1-sunday


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No.44 Brandon Robinson​*
*Racing Roots: Growing Up In District 6, Brandon Robinson Knows A Thing Or Two About Strong Competition​*
Brandon Robinson is set to begin his seventh season at the professional level when he takes to the track at Daytona March 12-13, but, like most riders who have made it to the elite level that is AMA Pro Flat Track, Robinson's racing roots extend far beyond his professional years.

Robinson grew up in the Oxford, Pa., area where he began racing in what is known as District 6. District 6 is an American Motorcyclist Association-sanctioned amateur flat track series that holds races across the Pennsylvania and into parts of northeast Ohio, and the series is widely regarded as a top feeder class for up-and-coming riders with intentions of trying their talents on the professional stage.

"Growing up competing in District 6, I definitely think it was an advantage for me as I got to race against some of the stars in AMA Pro Flat Track today," said Robinson. "Riders like Shayna and Cory Texter, Johnny Lewis, Matt Weidman, Jake Shoemaker, the list just goes on in on of people I got to compete against every year in District 6 as a kid. Occasionally I got to race against guys like Jake Johnson, Kevin Varnes and Raun Wood as I got older and moved up to the local expert ranks."

Robinson was very young when his father, Dan Robinson, bought him his first motorcycle, and it wasn't long after that he began racing.

"I can still remember it, I was just four years old when I got my first bike, it was a Yamaha PW50, and the next thing I knew was here I am racing professionally," said Robinson. "I've always wanted to be a pro, but I was about 16 when I realized I had a shot at racing for a living and I decided to turn it up a notch. I knew I needed to step up if I wanted to make something out of my talent and thankfully I was able to do that."

When asked about his most memorable moment competing in AMA Pro Flat Track, Robinson instantly knew what he was going to say.

"Springfield Mile I and II, 2013," said a confident Robinson. "The GNC1 Springfield doubleheader when I won both Miles in front of my parents and grandparents; that is, by far, my favorite memory competing in the series so far. I won my first national earlier that same year in Daytona, but Springfield is the first time I won in front of my family, so it was that much more special."

Robinson will suit up for the T.J. Burnett Farms/John Y Racing/Armbruster Racing team next month and will compete aboard a Honda CRF450R when AMA Pro Flat Track returns to DAYTONA Flat Track in Daytona Beach, Fla., for Rounds 1 and 2 scheduled for March 12-13.

Robinson signed with the perennially competitive racing organization Latus Motors Racing this offseason and he will ride a Triumph at the 10 scheduled Half-Mile and Mile events throughout the 2015 season.

For tickets and information regarding the Daytona rounds, please visit http://www.daytonainternationalspee...15/DAYTONA-Flat-Track/DAYTONA-Flat-Track.aspx. For fans that are unable to attend, and even fans that intend on being in the stands, are encouraged to view both events live on www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62071


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Webb Guts Out San Diego 250 Supercross Win​*
Some people doubted that Cooper Webb would even line up for racing at San Diego, that's how bad his crash was earlier in the day at Petco Park. But the 250 West Supercross leader shook off the pain of a tender shoulder and turned in a brilliant come-from-behind race on his Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha to earn his fourth victory of the season and put himself in a very strong position in the series standings.

Webb now owns a 30-point lead over Jessy Nelson (136-106) with just three rounds remaining, the West Series now going into the two-month break.

Webb chased down and passed archrival Tyler Bowers with five laps to go and pulled away to a 2.959-second victory over Shane McElrath, who followed Webb around early leader Bowers. Bowers, faded late, but managed to hold on to the final podium spot.

Zach Osborne nailed the holeshot on his Rockstar Energy Husqvarna, but it was Bowers quickly making his to the lead. Malcolm Stewart came up short on a jump on the first lap and crashed hard. He got up and circulated slowly around the track before pulling off.

Webb went to second and McElrath took over third, both getting by Osborne.
Bowers sprint off to a good lead on his Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki, but once warmed up, Webb forgot all about his shoulder and began to close the gap. On lap nine he made a clean inside pass on Bowers and there was no response from the former Arenacross Champ.

Bowers seemed to be losing steam and McElrath took advantage and also got by Bowers to take second on his Troy Lee Designs/ Lucas Oil/ Red Bull KTM.

That was the way they finished. It marked the first podium finish of the season for McElrath, whose previous best result of the year was sixth.

"I wasn't going to race tonight," explained Webb. "My crash was gnarly and I'm just thankful to walk away from it. I knew tonight was going to be a fight. I told myself I can hurt as much as I want tomorrow, but there's no better feeling than winning."

Webb's lead in the Western Regional 250SX Class standings now sits at 30 points over Jessy Nelson, while Bowers is 32 points behind in third. The championship will take a midseason break, giving way to the Eastern Regional 250SX Class, and will return on April 11 in Houston.

*Western Regional 250SX Class Results: San Diego*

1. Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha
2. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM
3. Tyler Bowers, Corona, Calif., Kawasaki
4. Josh Hansen, Elbert, Colo., Kawasaki
5. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha
6. Zach Osborne, Chesterfield, S.C., Husqvarna
7. Zach Bell, Cairo, Ga., Husqvarna
8. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Cali., KTM
9. Tommy Hahn, Decatur, Texas, Honda 
10. Chris Alldredge, Powell Butte, Ore., Kawasaki

*Western Regional 250SX Class Season Standings*

1. Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha, 136
2. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM, 106
3. Tyler Bowers, Corona, Calif., Kawasaki, 104
4. Zach Osborne, Chesterfield, S.C., Husqvarna, 102
5. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM, 86
6. Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha, 81
7. Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore., KTM, 79
8. Josh Hansen, Elbert, Colo., Kawasaki, 79
9. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 75
10. Malcolm Stewart, Haines City, Fla., Honda, 69​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30517/...bb-Guts-Out-San-Diego-250-Supercross-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*First Ever Petco Park Supercross Win to Trey Canard​*
Honda's Trey Canard took victory on a historic night in San Diego in front of a sold out crowd of 42,017 for the sixth race of the 2015 season.

It marked the first ever Monster Energy AMA Supercross at Petco Park and Canard will go down in the record books as the very first SX winner at the beautiful downtown venue. Canard made the pass for the lead on Ken Roczen on lap four.

He then withstood a hard charge at the end by Roczen to win the race by 1.001 seconds. Series leader Ryan Dungey finished third, 8.54 seconds back.

The results made for a much tighter championship chase with Dungey now leading Roczen by nine points (127-118 ), while Canard, with his second victory of 2015, moved to within 18 points of the lead.

Roczen holeshot and took the early lead on his RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki. The German ran controlled the race for three laps, but on lap four Canard came up to challenge. The two traded the lead a couple of times in an exciting series of exchanges, before Canard final held the point for good.

Once up front Canard pulled out to a fairly comfortable lead, but it wouldn't end that way.

Just past half way Roczen began chipping away and then in the closing laps was parked on Canard's rear wheel. Roczen actually made one inside move to nearly pull alongside Canard, but then messed up a rhythm section, while Canard stayed perfect.

Then Canard got cleanly by a lapped Nick Wey, but Roczen got stuck behind him for a few turns. That was all the breathing room Canard needed.

In spite of a last-ditch charge by Roczen, Canard was able to hold on to earn the victory.

In spite of putting himself squarely in the title hunt, Canard shrugged at the suggestion that he's now a title contender this early in the season.

"There's a long way to go," said Canard, who hasn't won two Supercross races in a season since 2011. "This is round six of 17, so we've got a lot of racing, but I tell you, it's great to win!"

Being steady during the entire Main was the key according to Canard.

"I just tried to ride smooth and consistent. The track was really slick, so it was easy to make mistakes. I made a couple, towards the end especially. I'm so grateful to be able to do this and I want to keep doing it and have fun."

Roczen tried to pull the trigger late, but he explained why he felt he couldn't seal the deal.

"Overall that was a super-fun race," said Roczen, who was back on the podium after missing it for two rounds. "We battled quite good, but I'm mad because I didn't ride that good. I clipped too many things, made too many mistakes. I noticed that, but kept doing it and that's what cost me big time. I got screwed up with lappers a couple of times and that cost me big. I wish we would have had another lap."

Series leader Dungey stayed true to his new nickname of "The Diesel" and turned in yet another solid ride. He's only finished off the podium once so far this season and that was at the first round.

"At that 10-lap mark the track started really going away," Dungey said. "We were trying to catch Ken, the lappers were tough, but no excuses, we gave it our best. I kind of fought it today a little bit, so I'm happy. I rode much better in the Main than I did in my Heat."

Chad Reed scored his second-best finish of the season with a fourth. That moved him up a couple of spots in the standings to seventh. Eli Tomac fought back after sliding out and falling while trying to pass Reed on the second lap.

He ran as far back as 14th on the third lap before mounting what was undoubtedly the best charge of the night.

Rookie standout Cole Seely took sixth, followed by fellow first-year campaigner Blake Baggett in seventh. Andrew Short, Broc Tickle and Jason Anderson rounded out the top 10.

The series moves to the Dallas Supercross next Saturday (Feb. 14) at AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas. The racing will be on Fox Sports 2 next week and coverage starts at 8:00pm Eastern.

*450SX Class Results: San Diego​*1. Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda
2. Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
3. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
4. Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki
5. Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda
6. Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda
7. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki
8. Andrew Short, Smithville, Texas, KTM
9. Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki
10. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna​
*450SX Class Season Standings​*1. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM, 127
2. Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki, 118
3. Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda, 109
4. Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda, 100
5. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna, 85
6. Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda, 82
7. Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki, 75
8. Justin Barcia, Greenville, Fla., Yamaha, 71
9. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki, 68
10. Andrew Short, Smithville, Texas, KTM, 66​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30518/...Petco-Park-Supercross-Win-to-Trey-Canard.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Golden Looking To Make Supercross History​*
Just one season after she became the first woman in history to complete Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross in AMSOIL Arenacross, Vicki Golden will add to her already impressive legacy by attempting to become the first woman to ever qualify for a Monster Energy AMA Supercross Main Event at the seventh race of the season on Feb. 14 in Arlington, Texas, inside AT&T Stadium.

Since its inception, the sport has been male dominated, but in recent years a tremendous surge of highly talented women has opened new doors for the growing female demographic to make its presence felt.

Golden has been at the forefront of breaking new ground for the sport since she embarked on a full-fledged effort to compete alongside men in AMSOIL Arenacross during the 2011 season.

Over the four years of her journey, she has helped pave the path for women attempting to compete in AMSOIL Arenacross and Monster Energy Supercross.

As a result of her determination, Golden has progressed into becoming one of the most dynamic and compelling figures in all of off-road motorcycle racing, culminating with her 250SX Class endorsement last March at the penultimate AMSOIL Arenacross round in Hidalgo, Texas. She spoke of the historic achievement and her thoughts on its significance.

"It's awesome," Golden said. "It doesn't really make a difference that I'm the first woman; I guess it's more being the only one. It really makes it more prestigious in my eyes that I have the talent and courage to go up against men in one of the most aggressive sports on earth; Monster Energy Supercross. I think part of it also is that now no one can tell me I can't race [supercross] or that I'm only there because someone gave me an exemption. I met the qualifications like every other guy that will be out there."

Upon completing the Road to Supercross, Golden set her sights on the 2015 Monster Energy Supercross season, and in the months leading up to her debut in Arlington she's been hard at work preparing for the biggest opportunity of her career and what will be the most significant moment for a female competitor in the 42 year history of the sport.

"It's a lot to take in, thinking about trying to race in supercross," said Golden. "It's a big step for me so I really want to be smart and well prepared for it. I think it's going to open up a lot of doors for me. I can't wait to see what happens and where this goes."

The annual visit to AT&T Stadium will mark the opening race of the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship, which Golden has entered to compete for. While Golden is being realistic about her expectations in what will be her first outing on a full-scale supercross track, she recognizes the greater significance of her Monster Energy Supercross debut.

"I do [understand how significant this accomplishment is] and I'm grateful for it," Golden continued. "It really provides inspiration for younger girls, so hopefully this gender barrier breaking doesn't stop with me and it continues to happen in the future. It's been a tough journey for sure, but if it were so easy then it wouldn't mean as much."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ss/golden-looking-to-make-supercross-history/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bell Takes Another at WORCS Round 2​*
Precision Concepts Kawasaki rider Robby Bell grabs a big holeshot at round 2 of the WORCS Championship in Primm, Nevada. Photography by Harlen Foley.

Robby Bell has officially started his season off with a win streak. The Precision Concepts Kawasaki rider rode to another victory in the 2015 Rocky Mountain MC World Off-Road Championship Series, this time at Buffalo Bill's in Primm, Nevada.

Racers faced a fast and rough desert course, part of which they shared with the Pro ATV class before splitting off after the scoring chute - a factor which Gary Sutherlin found challenging.

The defending WORCS champion did his best to put pressure on Bell for the lead, but after overcoming arm pump, he tangled with a quad and falling. Sutherlin still held on to take second ahead of Justin Seeds, who rounded out the Pro podium.

Seeds had a daring battle with Honda-mounted Justin Jones for third place late in the race. Seeds mounted a charge in the last laps of the two-hour race, advancing from sixth to fourth before challenging Jones for third place. Seeds admitted he was "riding out of control" as he closed in on Jones, but was fortunate enough to pull of a dramatic pass to move his Kawasaki into the final podium position.

Jones held on for fourth ahead of Red Bull KTM's Ivan Ramirez who rounded out the top-five. Ramirez' fifth-place finish marked a career-best WORCS performance.

*Pro*
1. Robby Bell (Kaw)
2. Gary Sutherlin (KTM)
3. Justin Seeds (Kaw)
4. Justin Jones (Hon)
5. Ivan Ramirez (KTM)
6. Blayne Thompson (Kaw)
7. Eric Yorba (KTM)
8. Travis Coy (KTM)
9. Justin Bonita (KTM)
10. Justin Morgan (Yam)

*Pro 2*
1. Dalton Shirey (Hus)
2. Starr Savage (KTM)
3. Michael Del Fante (Yam)
4. Benny Breck (Yam)
5. Travis Damon (Hon)
6. Justin Wallis (KTM)
7. David Broderick (KTM)
8. Jakob McCoid (KTM)
9. Erik King (Kaw)
10. Anthony Fenton (KTM)

*Pro 2 Lights*
1. Mitch Anderson (KTM)
2. Noah Kepple (KTM)
3. Brady Hoover (Hus)
4. Jeremy Newton (KTM)
5. Josh Wright (KTM)
6. Clayton Hengeveld (Kaw)
7. JT Baker (KTM)
8. Matt Bynum (Yam)
9. Chance Fullerton (Hus)
10. Daniel Lundin (Yam)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/708/30520/Racing-Article/Bell-Takes-Another-at-WORCS-Round-2.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Justin Barcia Healing Up​*
Sources say Barcia will most likely be out of action for a few more weeks.

Justin Barcia was forced to sit out the latest round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series at Petco Park in San Diego, after suffering an injury while practicing just days earlier, on Thursday, February 5.

Unfortunately for the AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGRMX Yamaha Team rider, it appears his injuries will keep him off the track for a little while longer.

Barcia suffered an injury to his hip area. He was hoping to be ready for the San Diego round on February 7, but eventually withdrew before the race. Sources close to the team now say that Barcia might be sidelined for a few weeks.

Barcia is currently eighth in points, four behind Chad Reed. The next race is scheduled for February 14 at AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30522/Racing-Article/Supercross--Justin-Barcia-Healing-Up.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Animated Track Map: Dallas​*
Take a spin with the green arrow.​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/10/animated-track-map-dallas


----------



## Ckg2011

*National #51 Justin Barcia​*
*Barcia Out for Dallas, Peick May Return​*
After a big crash last Thursday took him out of the San Diego Supercross, it looks like Justin Barcia's week-to-week status just got extended at least two more weeks. Additional tests have indicated he has a small crack in his pelvic bone. We talked to AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamaha team manager Jeremy Albrecht today and he said the injury doesn't require surgery or a doctor's clearance, so Barcia's return will simply come down to when he can ride without major pain. This a painful injury, though, so an exact timetable is hard to predict.

On the good news front, Weston Peick rode yesterday and his foot didn't hurt that badly, but now he has to see where his speed and fitness are after a few weeks off. We should know later in the week if he's racing in Dallas. JGR's official press release is below:

HUNTERSVILLE, N.C. - Last Thursday AutoTrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha Team rider Justin Barcia was injured while practicing in California. He flew home to Georgia to seek the counsel of a specialist regarding a suspected injury to his hip. It was determined that there is a crack in his pelvic bone. The injury does not require surgery but Barcia will not be able to ride for at least two weeks, possibly longer. His status will be updated as his recovery progresses.

Weston Peick, who was injured at the Phoenix round of the series is attempting to return to racing this Saturday, February 14 at AT&T Stadium in Dallas, Texas. Peick started riding yesterday for the first time since his injury and if he feels strong enough he will race. If he does not make the Dallas race he will be on the gate for the Atlanta round on February 21. Phillip Nicoletti will substitute for the injured Barcia.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/10/barcia-out-for-dallas-peick-may-return


----------



## Ckg2011

*Will Supercross Parity Continue In Texas?​*
AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas, will play host to the seventh stop of the 2015 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, this Saturday night as 450SX Class points leader Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey aims to protect his nine-point lead against the most competitive field of riders ever assembled.

The Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship begins on Saturday with defending champion Justin Bogle, who rides for GEICO Honda, ready to stage his title defense against a hungry field of aspiring young riders.

Additionally, HRT Racing Suzuki's Vicki Golden sets her sights on becoming the first female ever to qualify for a Monster Energy Supercross ain event.

Last Saturday at the Military Appreciation Race from San Diego's Petco Park, Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard raced to his second 450SX Class win of the season. As a result of his second win in three races, Canard took sole possession of third place in season standings.

Canard took over the lead from RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen on lap three and rode the early stages of the Main Event with a comfortable lead over Roczen until lappers tightened the race for the lead. Roczen, who also has two wins on the season, made a run at Canard following the halfway point of the race but was denied and settled for second place. Prior to the 2015 season, Canard's last 450SX Class victory came inside AT&T Stadium in 2011, during his rookie season.

"It's been a long road but I'm just so grateful to be in this position [winning races] again," said Canard of his fifth career win. "I opened a gap and Kenny [Roczen] closed it right back in. He kept me on my toes the whole time."
Roczen was the 450SX Class points leader until a crash and subsequent 15th-place finish in Oakland caused him to lose control of the points. His finish in San Diego was his best since the incident.

"That was a very fun race, I just made too many mistakes," said Roczen on the podium. "It was a good battle [with Canard]. I wish I would have picked up the pace sooner, but it's good to be back on the box. It was a good night tonight and we'll keep charging."

Dungey, who has an average finish of 2.5 this season, including a win at the third race in Anaheim, rounded out the podium in third place. He finished second in Arlington a year ago, has one win at AT&T Stadium from 2010 and has finished on the podium in four of his five starts.

"I felt good in the main event," said Dungey following San Diego. "I was hoping I'd be able to close in on the leaders, but those lappers were tough. We gave it our all and we're happy with that. We'll keep working and get ready for next week."

In the final Western Regional 250SX Class race before that championship's midseason break, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb made a statement in San Diego, scoring his fourth win of the season.

During practice, Webb suffered a horrific crash, and with his status questionable, he made his way to the starting gate, despite missing the final practice session.

He will carry a 30-point lead in point standings when the championship resumes in Houston on April 11.

Webb followed rival Tyler Bowers, a four-time AMSOIL Arenacross Champion and Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki rider, until he made what would be the winning pass for the lead on lap nine.

"I wasn't going to race tonight," explained Webb after the race. "My crash was gnarly and I'm just thankful to walk away from it. I knew tonight was going to be a fight. I told myself I can hurt as much as I want tomorrow, but there's no better feeling than winning."

Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Shane McElrath earned a career-best second place finish, his first career podium, with Bowers in third.

Vicki Golden's journey to Monster Energy Supercross will commence this weekend with her debut race for the HRT Racing Suzuki team.

Golden first made history back in 2011, when she became the first female to qualify for an AMSOIL Arenacross Main Event. Last year Golden made even more history when she earned her 250SX Class endorsement through AMSOIL Arenacross' Ricky Carmichael Road to Supercross, giving her the chance to chase her supercross dream.

In a stacked field of Eastern Regional 250SX Class riders, Bogle's stiffest competition is expected to come from a pair of international riders in Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin and Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Martin Davalos, as well as Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin.

Musquin returns to supercross racing after missing the 2014 season with an injury, but the French rider has a strong foundation to build on. The runner-up in the 2013 Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship is also a two-time MX2 World Champion and has four Main Event wins.

Ecuador's Davalos has showed flashes of brilliance in recent years, but injuries have set him back. Last year, he finished second overall in the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship in a season that was cut short due to an injury. Aboard a new team, Davalos is ready for a fresh start and the number-one plate.

Martin endured an up and down season during his sophomore campaign a year ago, but he came on strong at the end of the year, capping off the 2014 supercross season with his first career win at the season finale in Las Vegas.

He carried that into a breakout summer season in the AMA Pro Motocross Championship, winning the first title of his professional career. Confidence is high for the Minnesota native and he's confident he can be a title contender.

Headlining the Road to Supercross graduates in the 250SX Class field as rookies is the GEICO Honda tandem of Jordon Smith and R.J. Hampshire, who will line up alongside Bogle.

Smith is looking to become the first rider in history to complete the Road to Supercross and make his 250SX Class debut in the same season. Smith suffered an injury prior to the start of the 2014 season and was forced to miss the entirety of AMSOIL Arenacross .

As a result, he began 2015 competing in the Road to Supercross in the weeks leading up to the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship.

However, Smith revealed this past weekend that he broke his hand in preparation for his Arlington debut and had a plate and six screws surgically placed. Despite the injury, Smith has every intention of racing on Saturday..

Hampshire enjoyed success during his time in the Road to Supercross, winning a pair of Arenacross Lites Class Main Events in addition to one Arenacross Class Main Event. As one of the up-and-coming members of the GEICO Honda squad, Hampshire has the talent to contend for podiums in the 250SX Class in 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oss/will-supercross-parity-continue-in-texas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Troy Bayliss Back to America​*
Troy Bayliss is planning on coming back to race in America, but fans might be surprised to learn it's not with MotoAmerica's AMA Superbike Series, but instead Bayliss is slated to be an entry in select AMA Pro Grand Nationals in 2015.

That's the plan according to the 45-year-old three-time World Superbike Champion and MotoGP winner from Australia.

Bayliss, who was racing a Vance & Hines Ducati in the AMA Superbike Championship in 2000, when he was called up by Ducati to replace an injured Carl Fogarty in World Superbike, went on to become one of the all-time legends of that championship.

He is planning on racing select AMA Grand National Miles on the 2015 schedule, starting with the Memorial Day weekend Springfield Mile, racing a Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati, hopefully he says with backing from Ducati.

Having a Ducati-mounted Bayliss racing AMA Pro Grand Nationals presents one of the most intriguing entries in the series since Kenny Roberts came out of retirement to race the Springfield Mile in 1985.

Bayliss, who recently hosted Troy Bayliss Classic flat track race in Australia, which featured AMA Pro Flat Track stars Henry Wiles, Sammy Halbert and 2014 AMA Grand National Champion Jared Mees, says his competitive juices have been rejuvenated by flat track racing.

"I always wanted to come and have a spin over there," Bayliss said via Skype from his home in Australia. "It all started a couple of years ago when I had a ride over there with JD Beach. That really got me into doing flat track and long story short I've had a couple of the best Americans racing over here and I feel like I should come over there and do a few races."

The idea of bringing Bayliss to America was originally dreamed up by SMI's Steve McLaughlin and initially talks centered on bringing Bayliss over strictly to race the SMI-promoted Sacramento Mile. The concept morphed from there to include several more races. Bayliss is working with David Lloyd and Lloyd Brothers racing to run its race-winning Ducati.

"If we can find a budget to put this together I think this will be one of the most exciting things to happen to Grand National racing in years," Lloyd said. "To have a rider of Troy's talent and background riding one of our bikes would be a thrill."

During his career Bayliss won the Superbike World Championship three times, as well as the British Superbike Championship and a MotoGP race, all with Ducati. He finished his career after winning the 2008 World Superbike title.

To this day his 52 World Superbike victories are second only to Carl Fogarty.

Bayliss is schedule to meet next week with Ducati's Ernesto Marinelli to see if details for running the Grand Nationals can be worked out.

"Knowing that the Lloyd Brothers have a Ducati that's proven to be competitive, I thought that made sense," Bayliss explained. "If I'm going to race over there (in America) I want to do it on a Ducati. I think it would be a great way to give brand more exposure over there."

Bayliss' thoughts on racing select Grand National Miles was that they would play into his racing experience better than the shorter circuits.

"The hard-pack Miles are a bit faster and some of the tracks that are a little bit more road racy might suit me," he said. "You've got to do a little bit of slipstreaming and the races are long and you've got to use your head a bit as well."

We texted current AMA Pro Grand National Champ Jared Mees, who's raced Bayliss at Superprestigio and in Australia, to see if he thought Bayliss was ready to tackle a Grand National Mile and got the reply back "Heck yeah he is!"
Bayliss went on to say that with the exposure flat track gained through the Indy Mile and now with Marc Marquez racing in Superprestigio that he believes the sport is the hottest thing going right now.

"With Marquez and Rossi being huge flat track enthusiasts it's sort of re-sparked interest in flat track racing and I love it as well," Bayliss said. "I want to have a chance to race against the best in the world in the AMA and then hopefully start a Grand National-type series here in Australia."

Finally when asked what his expectations were in racing Grand Nationals, there was none of just wanting to put it in the Main, or top-10 finish, no, Bayliss flatly said, "I want to win a Grand National Mile. That's the goal."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/689/30533/Racing-Article/Troy-Bayliss-Back-to-America.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Cooper Webb Resting Injured Shoulder​*
Cooper Webb has to stay off the bike for a while to rest the shoulder that he injured at the San Diego Supercross.

Timing is everything. For Monster Energy AMA 250 West Supercross points leader Cooper Webb, who injured his shoulder at last weekend's San Diego Supercross, will use the upcoming two-month break in the West Championship to heal up. The break certainly comes at a right time for the Yamahalube Star Racing Yamaha Team rider.

Webb, who suffered the injury when he crashed during practice at Petco Park, managed to ride through the injury to win the main event later that evening, but now he'll have to rest up.

Word from the team is that Webb will have to stay off the bike for a while, but he'll be able to continue with his training and is expected to suit up for the next round of the championship in Houston, April 11.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30542/...ss--Cooper-Webb-Resting-Injured-Shoulder.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Marvin Musquin Draws First Blood In East Regional 250​*
Marvin Musquin completed one half of a full night of KTM domination by taking a flag-to-flag victory in the opening round of the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship in AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas.

Musquin's Red Bull KTM teammate Ryan Dungey would complete the sweep later in the evening by leading every lap to top the 450 class.

You could almost say that Musquin had to win the 250 main event twice, since the first attempt at the 15-lap final was red flagged eight laps in and had to be restarted single-file, which basically wiped out the five-second lead Musquin had built over GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle.

Musquin grabbed the holeshot to start the 250 final, and pulled away from Bogle over the course of the first eight laps, while Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Anthony Rodriguez ran in third. However, midway into the race, Kyle Cunningham crashed hard and brought out the red flag, forcing a restart that was a staggered lineup of riders in the order that they were running when the race was stopped.

With Bogle right on his rear tire, Musquin got off to a quick start and pulled away to another safe lead before taking the checkered flag with four-seconds to spare over Bogle.

The battle for third was a good one, as Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy was able to pass Rodriquez to take over control of third, with Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin taking over fourth when Rodriquez went down.

Musquin's win was the fifth of his career and it left him with a three-point lead over Bogle in the initial Eastern Regional 250SX Class season standings.

"I had a great start then I just did my laps and kept doing what I had to do,"

said Musquin, who missed all of last season with an injury. "Just being consistent is what it's going to take and that's what I've been preparing for. I'm just happy to get it [a win] done this early, be here feeling good and healthy, and starting out strong."

JAB Motorsports Matt Lemoine rounded out the top five, with KTM-mounted Vince Friese and GEICO Honda's RJ Hampsire in sixth and seventh.

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Results​*1 Marvin Musquin (KTM)
2 Justin Bogle (Hon)
3 Joey Savatgy (Kaw)
4 Jeremy Martin (Yam)
5 Matt Lemoine (Kaw)
6 Vince Friese (KTM)
7 RJ Hampshire (Hon)
8 Arnaud Tonus (Kaw)
9 Martin Davalos (KTM)
10 Kyle Peters (Hon)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30551/...raws-First-Blood-In-East-Regional-250-SX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Ryan Dungey Dominates Arlington​*
Ryan Dungey claimed his second win of the season at round seven of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, inside AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas, completing a KTM sweep of the main events after Red Bull KTM teammate Marvin Musquin won the 250 class earlier in the evening.

Dungey led from the get-go after grabbing the holeshot to start the 20-lap main event.

Monster Energy Kawasaki's Davi Millsaps and Discount Tire Racing/TwoTwo Motorsports' Josh Grant ran second and third on the opening lap, with Team Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett quickly moving into third ahead of RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Ken Roczen.

By lap six, Roczen and Team Honda's Trey Canard had moved into second and third, respectively, after Millsaps crashed. In the meantime, Dungey had established a good size lead by that point, and though Roczen initially closed a bit on Dungey, the KTM rider was able to manage the race from the front and keep a safe distance over Roczen to the finish.

Dungey's advantage was nearly four seconds when he crossed the finish line and with the win he became the third different two-time winner this season, joining Roczen and Canard. Dungey also moved into a tie with Jean-Michel Bayle for 13th on the all-time 450SX Class wins list with 16.

"Wins are important. You're especially going to need them as we get towards the end of the season," said Dungey. "We're doing the best we can each week, putting ourselves in a good spot and we need to keep doing that. I got a good start tonight and was able to ride my own race."

Dungey extended his lead in the 450SX Class standings to 12 points over Roczen, while Canard sits 23 points behind.

"It was tricky out there," said Roczen. "I got off to a decent start and made a small mistake early, but I'm happy with a second place. It's a long, hard season and the championship won't come easy."

Baggett held on for fourth, with BTO Sports Andrew Short rounding out the top five.

*450SX Class Results​*1. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
2. Ken Roczen (Suz)
3. Trey Canard (Hon)
4. Blake Baggett (Suz)
5. Andrew Short (KTM)
6. Jason Anderson (Hus)
7. Eli Tomac (Hon)
8. Josh Grant (Kaw)
9. Broc Tickle (Suz)
10. Cole Seely (Hon)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30550/...ross--Ryan-Dungey-Dominates-Arlington-SX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jonny Walker Wins Hell's Gate Hard Enduro​*
*Jonny Walker deals with the wet and cold conditions during the Hell's Gate Hard in Italy. Photography by Future7Media*

Great Britain's Jonny Walker not only survived but also won one of the most difficult editions ever of the Hell's Gate Hard Enduro in the Tuscan Mountains near Lucca, Italy, February 14. Nasty weather conditions, which included rain and snow, made this year's event one to remember.

"That's the hardest race I've ever done," the Red Bull KTM Team rider said after the race.

Mario Roman and Lars Enoeckl made it an all-KTM podium in an event where the original field of just over 100 was trimmed down to just 14 eligible for the final race up the dreaded Hell's Peak.

Walker went into the lead in the afternoon/evening final towards the end of the opening lap. From then on he managed to control the race to be in front at the summit. Roman and the Austrian, Enoeckl, were locked in a two-way battle throughout the race but Roman took over second at the bottom of the final climb.

Graham Jarvis, who went into the event having won the previous four editions, withdrew not long after having drowned his motorcycle in the Cascata waterfall section.

*Hell's Gate 2015 Results:​*
1, Jonny Walker, GBR, KTM
2, Mario Roman, ESP, KTM
3, Lars Enoeckl, AUT, KTM​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/30552/Racing-Article/Jonny-Walker-Wins-Hells-Gate-Hard-Enduro.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chris Carr #4 Racing Jay Springsteen #9​*
*AMA Pro Racing Announces On-Air Team For 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Live Streaming Broadcasts On FansChoice.tv​*
AMA Pro Racing is adding a racing legend to its AMA Pro Flat Track team. Seven-time Grand National Champion Chris Carr will be the color commentator for the 2015 season, joining veteran play-by-play man and former GNC rider Scottie Deubler on the FansChoice.tv broadcasts. Motorsports reporter Dani Medin will also join the team as pit reporter for every round of the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule.

Between 1986 and 2008, Carr won 78 Grand National Championship races and the Pennsylvanian ranks second all-time behind only Scott Parker in terms of total victories. His seven GNC1 titles include a run of five straight from 2001 to 2005. Few riders throughout the storied history of dirt track racing have garnered the same respect throughout the paddock as Carr.

"There's no one better to help us convey the message of what it takes to compete in AMA Pro Flat Track than one of the most successful riders of all time," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Chris Carr is a legend in the sport, and adding someone of his caliber to lend insight and knowledge to our FansChoice.tv broadcasts is beyond exciting for our fans. We really have a world-class team with Chris, Scottie and Dani, and we're confident our FansChoice.tv product will take a huge leap forward in 2015."

Carr's experience extends well beyond on-track action, including providing color commentary for AMA Pro Flat Track's broadcasts on SPEED in recent years. Most recently, he provided commentary during the December Superprestigio exhibition race in Barcelona, Spain, drawing rave reviews.

"After doing color commentary for some of the television programs AMA Pro has done in the past, I look forward to being at every round, giving my view of what I'm seeing in the flat track world," said Carr.

Medin has experience as a television reporter and host for outlets such as FOX Sports, SPEED, MAVTV, CBS Sports and others. The Californian has reported on all forms of motorsports and is a former professional snowmobile racer.

"I've been involved in almost every type of motorsports: off-road racing, snow cross, road racing, you name it," said Medin. "AMA Pro Flat Track is new territory but still pretty similar to other series I've been involved in. I am a die-hard motorcyclist and I've had my license for almost ten years. Since I've grown up around motorcycles, I'm really looking forward to this new challenge."

The two fresh faces will join Deubler, who has been the respected voice of AMA Pro Flat Track since 2009, making for a supremely knowledgeable, diverse and exciting group of on-air talent.

"I'm super excited about the upcoming season," said Deubler. "There is a ton of talent in both GNC1 and GNC2 and I think it's really going to be a fun year. I look forward to working with seven-time Grand National Champion Chris Carr. I think he's going to bring some incredible insight to the sport as he'll be able to give his thoughts and commentary."

The season begins with a doubleheader at DAYTONA Flat Track March 12 and 13. Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://home.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62106


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cory Graffunder Tops AMA West Hare Scrambles​*
Cory Graffunder topped the second round of the Kenda/SRT AMA West Hare Scrambles Series in Paicines, California. Photography by Mark Kariya.

Paicines, CA, Feb. 15 SRT KTM's Cory Graffunder ran away from the field at the Salinas Ramblers Motorcycle Club's Picacho Creek Challenge and Jr.

Mendes/Ted Ponton Memorial near Paicines, California, round two of the Kenda/SRT AMA West Hare Scrambles Championship Series. Combined with his runner-up finish at round one, he's now the new series points leader, though six rounds remain and judging by the number of Pros that showed up (resulting in splitting them into two lines at the start-Pro and FMF 250cc Pro), he'll face stiff challenges.

FMF/Maxxis/RPM Racing Team KTM's Travis Coy overcame a slow start to claim second with last year's series runner-up, Justin Bonita, putting his Yamaha YZ125 into third overall.

The FMF 250cc Pro class saw Joey Fiasconaro win his second in a row on his freshly rebuilt bike followed by Michael Aranda and Travis Epperson.
More than 550 riders over the weekend enjoyed the tight, challenging, hilly courses on the Salinas Ramblers club grounds.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/700/30553/Racing-Article/Cory-Graffunder-Tops-AMA-West-Hare-Scrambles.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cunningham Okay After Crash in Arlington​*
If you were left wondering what Kyle Cunningham's condition was following his wreck that prompted a red flag in Arlington last Saturday during the 250SX main event you're not alone-the cameras missed the crash and there were no updates available during the broadcast.

Well, wonder no more. After high siding right into the lip of a jump the AG Motorsports Gurrnaid Energy Rocket Exhaust rider was left very sore and with plenty of road rash, but he told Racer X he'll be ready to go for Atlanta this weekend.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/16/cunningham-okay-after-crash-in-arlington


----------



## Ckg2011

*Atlanta 1 Animated Track Map​*
Take a lap with the green arrow.​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/17/atlanta-1-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing And FansChoice.tv To Broadcast Southern Dirt Track Association Race From Marion County Speedway Feb. 21​*
Riders aren't the only members of the AMA Pro Flat Track family putting in extra work this offseason in preparation for when the season officially begins at DAYTONA Flat Track March 12 and 13.

In an effort to test new equipment and ensure the best viewer experience possible when the season begins, AMA Pro Racing and FansChoice.tv will broadcast the Southern Dirt Track Association Race from Marion County Speedway in Ocala, Fla., on Feb. 21. Flat track fans will be able to watch all the action live at FansChoice.tv, the same place where every event on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule will be streamed live, in high definition and free of charge.

"We appreciate the opportunity to work with the Southern Dirt Track Association as we prepare for the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Not only will flat track fans get to see the exciting SDTA event live, but our FansChoice.tv crew will have a chance to ensure that we are ready to provide the best race broadcasts possible in 2015."

SDTA's first race this season saw professional riders such as Kenny Coolbeth Jr., Jeffery Carver Jr., and Johnny Lewis in the field, getting ready for Daytona.
"It's great for the people that can't make it," Coolbeth said about having the race live streamed via FansChoice.tv. "At first, I thought (FansChoice.tv) might take fans away from coming to the races but it didn't seem to in 2014 so I think it's really been a blessing for our series. It's awesome to be able to get our sport out there for the world to see."

Shawn McNary, Managing Member of the Southern Dirt Track Association along with Ward Jones and Ray Delacqueseaux, has worked as an announcer for AMA Pro Flat Track as recently as the 2014 Grays Harbor Half-Mile and said he plans on using that experience to create a professional pre-race and in-race experience for fans at the track and watching live online.

"We are excited to have the opportunity to provide world-class coverage of our Florida-based amateur flat track organization," said McNary.

Live streaming coverage will begin with pre-race interviews at 3:00 p.m. ET (12:00 noon PT) with practice at 4:00 p.m. ET (1:00 p.m. PT). The evening program of racing is slated to begin at 6:00 p.m. ET (3:00 p.m. PT). Log on and tune in at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*For more information on SDTA, please visit:*

www.southerndirttrackassociation.com.
The AMA Pro Flat Track season begins with a double header at DAYTONA Flat Track March 12 and 13. Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.

AMA Pro Racing is the premier professional motorcycle racing organization in North America, operating a full schedule of events and championships for a variety of motorcycle disciplines. Learn more about AMA Pro Racing at www.amaproracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62088


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shayna Texter To Sport New National Number For 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Season​*
The 2014 AMA Pro Flat Track season was a memorable one for Shayna Texter. The first and only female winner in GNC2 history moved up to the GNC1 ranks last season to compete against the best riders the world has to offer in the AMA Pro Flat Track series.

There were some highs and lows to the season, but Texter considers her rookie year a success.

"Last season was a roller coaster ride for me," Texter said. "I had some good races where I felt really competitive, but I also had some bad luck with mechanicals and race tracks where I struggled. We worked hard all season to develop a new motorcycle and along the way I qualified for four main events in my rookie season. I learned a lot last year that I know will benefit me this season."

Texter has been racing with number 25 since she started racing motorcycles. Her father, Randy Texter ran national number 25 from 1993-2000. Since, the number is unavailable at this time, she had to pick something new for the next chapter in her career. She will run number 52 this coming season.

"The number 25 has been really special to me over the course of my career and I will miss having it on the back of my leathers," Texter stated. "I thought about running number 50 like I did at the Superprestigio, but I had some bad luck there so I figured that number wasn't for me. I look forward to starting the 2015 season with number 52 on my motorcycles."

Shayna will be competing with her new national number at Rounds 1 & 2 of the AMA Pro Flat Track Series on March 12th-13th in Daytona Beach, Fla., aboard her DFW Honda/Crosley Radio/McElroy Packaging CRF 450.

She is still finalizing her 2015 twins program and will make an announcement in the near future.

Twitter: @shaynaTexter
Instagram: @shaynaTexter
Facebook: Facebook.com/TexterSiblings

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62109


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nichole Mees Announces 2015 Is Her Final Season​*
With a lot of thought, a new career ahead of me, and many new adventures I have made the difficult decision to make 2015 my farewell tour! So many people have supported me 100% since I began riding not only as a young girl, but as I started my journey as a professional racer. With that being said I would like to go out with a bang in 2015.

If you want to be apart of my journey please come celebrate and help support me at the final Nichole Mees Shindig on April 25th at PD's Pub! Thanks for everyone's help and support!!

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/NicholeMeesRacing


----------



## Ckg2011

*Peick Has Torn MCL, Will Race Atlanta​*
The hits keep coming for AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamah's Weston Peick. In his first race back from a foot injury that cost him four races, Peick went down in the first turn Saturday night in Dallas, and, according to his Instagram, sustained a torn MCL. Peick was unable to finish the race and finished twenty-second.

Luckily, a torn MCL isn't nearly as bad as a torn ACL-which is typically a season ending injury. We found more info on the injury here and while those timetables apply to football players, it shows you that a MCL recovery can be quite quick. Depending on the grade of the tear-1, 2 or 3-typical recovery time is anywhere from a few days to a week (grade 1), two to four weeks (grade 2) or four to eight weeks (grade 3).

Peick said he will be racing this weekend.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/18/peick-has-torn-mcl-will-race-atlanta


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dungey Ready To Tackle Atlanta​*
For the third consecutive season, the Red Bull KTM team swept Monster Energy AMA Supercross race wins in the 450SX and 250SX classes on the same night through the efforts of Ryan Dungey and Marvin Musquin, respectively.

With momentum on their side, Dungey and Musquin hope to repeat that effort for the first time ever as Monster Energy Supercross returns to Atlanta's Georgia Dome this Saturday night.

With 54,931 fans on hand at AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas, last weekend, Dungey led all 20 laps of the 450SX Class Main Event after winning the SueprcrossLive.com Holeshot Award.

RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Roczen, who has two wins on the season, gave chase to Dungey but was never able to close the gap to move into the lead.

Dungey now joins Roczen and Team Honda HRC's Canard as the class' only two-time race winners.

"Wins are important. You're especially going to need them as we get towards the end of the season," said Dungey. "We're doing the best we can each week, putting ourselves in a good spot and we need to keep doing that. I got a good start tonight and was able to ride my own race."

The Georgia Dome is a special place for Dungey and his Red Bull KTM team. In 2012, Dungey gave the team its first-ever win in Atlanta and its second 450SX Class win of all time. In 21 of the previous 36 races held in Atlanta, the winner of this race has gone on to win the championship.

Roczen, who won in Atlanta last year while riding for the Red Bull KTM team, finished a solid second place and sits 12 points behind Dungey.

"It was tricky out there," said Roczen. "I got off to a decent start and made a small mistake early, but I'm happy with a second place. It's a long, hard season and the championship won't come easy."

Canard came into Arlington with hopes to follow up on his win in San Diego but was happy to finish on the podium. He sits 23 points behind Dungey in the season standings.

Like Dungey, Musquin led every lap of the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Main Event, winning the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award. As expected his toughest competition would come from GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle, the reigning class champion, but after the Oklahoma native made the pass for second place on Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Martin Davalos, he finished in the runner-up spot.

"I had a great start then I just did my laps and kept doing what I had to do," said Musquin, who missed all of last season with an injury. "Just being consistent is what it's going to take and that's what I've been preparing for. I'm just happy to get it [a win] done this early, be here feeling good and healthy, and starting out strong."

Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savagy finished third, his best finish of his career.

In her attempt to become the first female ever to qualify for a Monster Energy Supercross race; Vicki Golden came up short at AT&T Stadium. She will continue to follow her dream this weekend in Atlanta at the Georgia Dome.

"Today was good and bad," said Golden. "Unfortunately, I did not qualify, but all week, I have been saying that if I don't qualify, I want to be as close as possible. We did that at least today. I felt good on the track today, and I just need to be loose on the track. I am going to make the most of this week and come back strong next week for Atlanta. Thanks for everyone's support."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oss-motocross/dungey-ready-to-tackle-atlanta/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sammy Halbert Joins BriggsAuto.Com/Scott Powersports Team For 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Season​*
After running his own race team since 2008, perennial AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 contender Sammy Halbert will be riding for the newly-formed BriggsAuto.com/Scott Powersports Team at AMA Pro Flat Track Half-Mile and Mile races in 2015.

Wrenched by legendary tuner Johnny Goad, the Graham, Wash., native will continue to race his own Yamaha YZ450s at AMA Pro Flat Track Short Track and TT races.

"I have my sights set on winning the 2015 Grand National Championship," said 27-year-old Halbert, who finished second in 2012 and won the overall championship in 2009. "Running my own team took up lots of time that I can now devote to riding and training. With support from Briggs Auto and Scott Powersports, and bikes tuned by Johnny Goad, I'll be a force to be reckoned with this coming season."

*ABOUT BRIGGS AUTO GROUP:* Briggs Auto Group has locations in Lawrence, Manhattan and Topeka, Kansas, and represents brands including: Buick, Chrysler, Dodge, GMC, Jeep, Kia, Nissan, Ram and Subaru. Briggs Auto Group is owned by Russ Briggs, a long-time dirt track enthusiast who has sponsored AMA Flat Track racers over the years, including Terry Poovey and Jared Mees. More recently, Briggs Auto Group has been a major sponsor of JSC Racing, run by Johnny, Sarah and Caylee Goad. Learn more about Briggs Auto Group at www.briggsauto.com.

*ABOUT SCOTT POWERSPORTS:* Coopersburg, PA-based Scott Powersports carries a wide selection of powersport vehicles. Scott Powersports is owned by Mike Scott, who for many years has been active in Grand National flat track racing as a rider, owner and sponsor. Mike has been heavily involved with the development of Kawasakis in the Grand National Twins series. In 2015, Mike's time will be split between the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit and going racing with his son Tyler, an amateur dirt track competitor. Learn more about Scott Powersports at www.scottpowersports.com.

*ABOUT JOHNNY GOAD:* Johnny Goad, a well-known name on the flat track circuit, has been involved in racing for 50+ years, as a rider, tuner and engine builder. Goad was named Tuner of the Year in 1993, when Ricky Graham won the championship on a Johnny Goad built/tuned motorcycle. Goad and his wife Sarah are excited to be back on the circuit on a full time basis. They will be joined by their daughter Caylee, who will assist her dad both in the shop and in the pits.

*ABOUT SAMMY HALBERT:* After being named AMA Pro Flat Track Rookie of the Year in 2006, Sammy Halbert has come on strong in the AMA Pro Flat Track series. Halbert was the 2009 Overall Grand National Champion and the 2011 Singles Champion. He finished second in the Grand National Championship in 2012 and has won 12 Nationals so far in his career. Follow Halbert's run for the 2015 Grand National Championship at www.facebook.com/SammyHalbert.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62126


----------



## Ckg2011

*Racing Roots: Kyle Johnson Quickly Moving Up The AMA Pro Flat Track Ranks​*
Few riders have had the same kind of early success as Kyle Johnson has enjoyed in his first two seasons at the professional level.

Johnson found the top of the podium in his first AMA Pro Flat Track race, which happened to be the first race of the 2013 GNC2 season at Daytona. Johnson finished fifth in the standings that year, and followed that up with a GNC2 Championship in 2014.

After inking a deal with Parkinson Brothers Racing this offseason and announcing his decision to graduate to GNC1 in 2015, Johnson immediately became the topic of conversation within the flat track community.
"I'm definitely looking forward to competing in GNC1 this season," said Johnson. "I'd love to be able to run up front with the riders who have made a name for themselves."

Like most riders in the series, Johnson was on a motorcycle as soon as he could walk. However, his path to finding his niche in flat track racing isn't a typical one.

Johnson grew up riding dirt bikes, but in the form of hill climb competition. Johnson is from Twin Lake, Mich., and it wasn't until he was 14 when he met fellow Michigan native and GNC1 rider Henry Wiles. It was Wiles who introduced Johnson to ice racing, and, eventually, flat track. Ever since they met and started racing together, Wiles has served as an inspiration to Johnson and is one of the biggest reasons Johnson decided to pursue a career in flat track racing.

"I did a lot of riding on ice with Henry because, being from Michigan, that's usually our best option," said Johnson. "During one of the summers when I was about 14, Henry and some of the guys told me I should try flat track racing. So I went over to Lucky Thumb Motorcycle Club in Deford, Mich., and competed in my first amateur race there. I happened to win the race and that's when I decided this is what I was born to do."

Early statistics show Johnson made the right choice. He continued to race at the amateur level for two years until he was eligible to obtain an AMA Pro Flat Track competition license at 16 years old. In his first two years in the series, Johnson has done nothing but impress, earning five wins and 11 total podium appearances.

Johnson will ride a Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda CRF450R at DAYTONA Flat Track I and II, scheduled for Thursday and Friday night, March 12-13, and will compete aboard a Kawasaki EX650 on Half-Mile and Mile tracks in 2015.
To watch Johnson and the rest of the GNC1 and GNC2 competitors face off for the first time this year, purchase your tickets here or tune into www.FansChoice.tv to view complete coverage of the events live.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62134


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Jeremy Martin Takes Atlanta 250 Main​*
Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Jeremy Martin came from behind to take an exciting win in the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Main Event, tonight, at the Atlanta round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross series.

Rockstar Energy/Husqvarna/Factory Racing's Martin Davalos took the early lead in the 15-lap final, leading the first nine laps of the race before being passed by defending champ Justin Bogle on the GEICO Honda.

Bogle led for another three laps before Martin finally took the lead on lap 13 and held it to the finish.

For most of the race, Davalos, Bogle, Martin and last week's winner Marvin Musquin, ran nose to tail on the tricky Atlanta course, and each one of them looked capable of taking the win, however, it was Martin with the upper hand when the checkers flew.

"What a great night for me and my team," said Martin. "That was an amazing, crazy race, and I am looking forward to coming back here next weekend."

Musquin, who started the race in fifth, ended the night with the runner-up spot.

"I went down in my Heat Race tonight, so I am glad to have bounced back and landed on the podium tonight," said Musquin. "I am glad to be able to come back here next weekend with the points lead."

With the win, Martin moved into second place, four points behind Musquin.
Bogle finished up in third with Davalos taking fourth. Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy rounded out the top five.

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Results​*
1. Jeremy Martin (Yam)
2. Marvin Musquin (KTM)
3. Justin Bogle (Hon)
4. Martin Davalos (Hus)
5. Joey Savatgy (Kaw)
6. Vince Friese (Hon)
7. Matt Lemoine (Kaw)
8. Anthony Rodriguez (Yam)
9. RJ Hampshire (Hon)
10. Arnaud Tonus (Kaw)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30584/...ross--Jeremy-Martin-Takes-Atlanta-250-SX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Chad Reed Wins Atlanta​*
Chad Reed thrilled a crowd of 51,000 in Atlanta's Georgia Dome by running away with the 450 main event, tonight, taking a flag-to-flag victory over series points leader Ryan Dungey on a tough and demanding course.

The Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports rider got off to a flying start after nailing the holeshot and then immediately pulled away to a several second lead by the third lap of the race.

On lap four, RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen, who got off the line around mid-pack, crashed in the whoop section and remounted near last place.

Meanwhile, Autotrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamaha's Weston Peick had a great race going, holding down second place until lap eight when Dungey passed him in a rhythm section to take over the runner-up spot.

Two laps later, Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard also passed Peick and the top three was set for the remainder of the race.

Dungey closed a bit on Reed during the final five laps of the race, but the Aussie star held his ground and took the checkers with just over a second to spare.

Reed's win made him the fifth different winner in the series.

"It has been a long year for me," said Reed. "I always say you have to give yourself a good start to give yourself a shot at the win, and that is what I did tonight. I am excited to come back here next weekend and race for a win."

Canard ended the race in third, two seconds behind Dungey, with teammate Cole Seely and Peick rounding out the top five.

"Being on the podium is important," said Dungey, who extended his points lead to 25. "Consistency is key, and I say it all of the time. We will keep plugging away and look for the win next week here."

In the meantime, Canard moved into second in points thanks to Roczen's 18th place finish.

With the win tonight, Reed has control of the Duel in the Dome, the inaugural race that awards the rider with the most points at the two Atlanta events with a commemorative trophy.

*450SX Class Results:​*
1. Chad Reed (Kaw)
2. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
3. Trey Canard (Hon)
4. Cole Seely (Hon)
5. Weston Peick (Yam)
6. Broc Tickle (Suz)
7. Jason Anderson (Hus)
8. Blake Baggett (Suz)
9. Andrew Short (KTM)
10. Josh Grant (Kaw)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/30583/Racing-Article/Supercross--Chad-Reed-Wins-Atlanta-SX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kyle Regal Victorious In Tampa​*
Following its first break of the season, Amsoil Arenacross returned this weekend, and made an inaugural visit to Tampa, Florida. In the Arenacross Class, consistency from Kyle Regal reigned, as 2-2 finishes were good enough for the overall.

"I think I was one of the most consistent guys in the whoops and I think it paid off tonight. I'm pumped," exclaimed Regal. "We'll do some more work this week and be ready to get back at it next weekend."

Point's leader Jacob Hayes won the second main, but had a sixth in the first main, which lead to second overall.

"I'm not sure what happened in the first Main Event. I made contact while battling for position there early and I got the worse end of it. It was just one of those things that happens in arenacross," said Hayes. "But we came back strong and were able to get a win the close out the night. It feels good to keep points lead."

In Lites East, veteran Daniel Blair took the win over Dave Ginolfi and Dylan Rouse.






*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 1*

Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
Willy Browning, Pleasantville, Ohio, KTM
Cory Green, Nowata, Okla., Suzuki
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM
Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 2*

Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha
Willy Browning, Pleasantville, Ohio, KTM
Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM
Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM

*Arenacross Class Results - Overall (Main Event Finishes)*

Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna (2-2)
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (6-1)
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha (3-3)
Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki (1-5)
Willy Browning, Pleasantville, Ohio, KTM (7-4)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (5-6)
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM (4-7)
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM (9-10)
Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM (10-11)
Cory Green, Nowata, Okla., Suzuki (8-13)

*RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge Results*

Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (2 points)
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna (1 point)
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Ariz., Kawasaki (1 point)
Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna (1 point)
Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki (1 point)
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha (1 point)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (1 point)
Willy Browning, Pleasantville, Ohio, KTM (1 point)

*Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Results*

Daniel Blair, Lodi, Calif., KTM
Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM
Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM
Scott Zont, Algonquin, Ill., KTM
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki
Lorenzo Locurcio, Cairo, Ga., Yamaha
Jake Locks, Dixon, Calif., KTM
Dave Blanchet, Quebec, Canada, Kawasaki
Logan Pfleiderer, Galion, Ohio, Yamaha
Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM

*Arenacross Class Points (Race 9 of 20)*

Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki - 240 (5 Main Event wins)
Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki - 226 (2 Main Event wins)
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna - 220 (3 Main Event wins)
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha - 188 (1 Main Event win)
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM - 178 (1 Main Event win)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM - 177
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Ariz., Kawasaki - 175 (4 Main Event wins)
Willy Browning, Pleasantville, Ohio, KTM - 156
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM - 138
Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna - 131 (2 Main Event wins)

*Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Points (After Race 7 of 10)*

Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM - 103 (2 Main Event win)
Steve Roman, Apollo, Pa., Suzuki - 65
Scott Zont, Algonquin, Ill., KTM - 61
Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda - 56
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, Kawasak - 47 (1 Main Event win)
Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM - 44
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki - 42
Dave Blanchet, Quebec, Canada, Kawasaki - 41
Darian Sanayei, Orting, Wash., Kawasaki - 35 (2 Main Event wins)
Mitchell Harrison, Cairo, Georgia, Kawasaki - 33 (1 Main Event win)

The 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross season will continue next weekend with the seventh round of the championship on Saturday, February 28, from Kansas City, Missouri, and Sprint Center. Action begins at 5 p.m. PT / 7 p.m. CT / 8 p.m. ET.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/22/kyle-regal-victorious-in-tampa


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ken Roczen's Big Crashes In Atlanta​*
Ken Roczen is probably not happy we are returning to Atlanta next week. In practice, he had a big get off, slamming into the the stadium wall. He survived the crash to make the main, only to have another big crash leading to an eighteenth place finish.

Roczen said on Instagram he's okay and will race next weekend.

Want to say a huge thank's to my @rchracing @soaringeagleresort @Jimmyjohns @Suzukicycles @dodgeofficial @bel_raycompany @RedBull @Foxracing @gopro @Stancesocks @oakley and of course my fans and friends. never give up people. see you next weekend.











*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/22/ken-roczens-big-crashes-in-atlanta


----------



## Ckg2011

*Johnny Lewis Making Return To AMA Pro Flat Track Daytona Short Tracks​*
After missing the opening round of the 2014 season in Daytona Beach, Fla., with the birth of his first child, 2012 AMA Pro Flat Track Daytona Short Track Round 1 winner Johnny Lewis will return to the track that was the beginning of many accomplishments in his professional flat track career. Lewis, who is currently just 25 years of age, not only earned his first National win at Daytona Short Track but it was the also the track that he qualified for his very first main event, won both his first heat race and Dash for Cash and earned his first career podium.

"This place is special to me, it gets my heart racing just talking about it. I know what it feels like to win here, it's a track that changes lap by lap which makes it nearly impossible to really be prepared for it 100% and I think that's what gets me excited about. It's not about racing others, it's all about racing the track." stated Lewis.

Lewis made a big change this off season, his family (wife Alysha and baby son Maxsen) packed up their RV and headed south. "After our trip to Supermoto Of Nations in Cremona Italy in October, we put a plan together and decided to just go to the warm weather.

Aside from having the ability to ride more than I ever could in an off-season in years prior, we really just wanted to enjoy more time together as a family and I wanted to be able to watch Maxsen grow up and learn new things." All of January Lewis rode his Solid Performance KTM USA 450 SXF on motocross tracks all across Florida.

He then made the switch to strictly flat track testing and training earlier this month. "I was getting in great motos, building up my physical and mental training at tracks like WW Ranch in Jacksonville, Waldo MX, Hard Rock MX, Tampa MX, Sunshine MX but knew I had to make the switch to "flat track only" to switch out of the moto mindset and back into the flat track mindset."

Returning to Daytona this year, Lewis has put together his own AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 450 program under 10 Entertainment with main support from Solid Performance KTM, KTM USA & Wallace Trucking.

Solid Performance KTM (Downingtown, PA) has built and sent down a set of lowered FT spec suspension to Lewis, along with a pair of 19 inch flat track wheels provided by Wallace Trucking, for Lewis' KTM 450 SXF to begin testing. "I can't say enough about Solid Performance KTM and it's owner Evan Yarnall.

I called him on a Monday and said hey I'm ready to switch this bike over to a flat tracker can you lower my suspension and finish my wheels, by Friday I had the stuff in Florida, bolted it on, and was testing Sunday morning" Lewis said. With the support provided from KTM USA, Wallace Trucking, and Solid Performance KTM, Lewis has had the necessary parts needed to develop the KTM 450 SXF for this season's opener and feels this program will be solid enough to return him to the GNC1 podium at Daytona for the 4th time in his career.

"I decided to ride the KTM 450 SXF February 1st. There were a couple options on the table for a possible 450 program, but at the end of the day I knew the Solid Performance/KTM program would be a better fit for me in 2015 with some additional goals I want to accomplish this year.

I then reached out to some new and past sponsors, told them the plan, and here we are only 20 plus days away from the opening round more prepared than I have ever been. I'm excited for Daytona," Lewis said.

10 Entertainment Racing is supported by Solid Performance KTM, KTM USA, Wallace Trucking, Triple J Racing, Arai Americas, Impulse Design Co., Saddlemen Seat & Saddlebags, American Kargo, Daniel Crower Racing, Falco Boots, Renthal, Matrix Concepts, Schiller's Tree Service, Enzo Motorsports, Light Shoe, Nick Williams, Speed Freak DVD, Enduro Engineering, TRX Training, Strider Bikes, Cafe Racer XXX, Pro Plates, Kicker Audio, Prewitt Automotive, Southern Dirt Track Association, and Marion County Speedway.

"The support from friends & sponsors has been amazing this winter." Lewis said, "I've been getting calls, texts, & emails all winter motivating me both on and off the track, and it makes a difference when you have a support program like this. These people have been so good to me and I really can't thank them enough. I also can't thank my wife Alysha enough for being my biggest supporter and motivating me, along with our son Maxsen who turns 1 March 7th and keeps me on my toes!"

Come by the 10 Entertainment pit March 12th & 13th to greet Johnny. Look for the Solid Performance canopy and the #10 KTM USA 450 SXF in the pit. 10 Entertainment will be kicking off its first give-a-way raffle sign up March 12th thanks to American Kargo & Kicker Audio. Mini #10 number plates by Pro Plates will be for sale along with #10 t-shirts and more. Can't make the race? Follow it live at www.FansChoice.tv - Opening ceremonies kick off at 7:30pm. Watch for the KTM USA supported rider in KTM's Gravity FX orange & yellow line of gear.

Details on Johnny Lewis' AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 Twins program TBA at a later date.

Follow updates leading up to Daytona of Solid Performance KTM/ KTM USA /Wallace Trucking National #10 Johnny Lewis on:

- Instagram @johnnylewis10 
- Facebook @johnnylewis10 
- Website www.Lewis10.com

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62136


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daniel Bromley To Run With Bill Werner Racing In 2015​*
Daniel Bromley, No. 54A, is proud to announce that he will be riding a Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki in GNC2 competition with the possibly of running in select GNC1 events for the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

The 19-year-old has accomplished much throughout his career. This dirt-tracker has earned 37 AMA Amateur National Championships in his career, the 2011 AMA Horizon Award, and the 2011 AMA Athlete of the Year.

In addition to his decorated amateur career, Bromley won the coveted 2012 Springfield Short Track in his rookie season, and has earned 10 top-10 finishes in the 2014 season with a third place finish at the Castle Rock TT. All his top-tier finishes, along with many podium finishes in his very young career, make Bromley a serious threat for the 2015 coveted AMA Pro Flat Track Series.

"I am incredibly excited to be a part of the Bill Werner Racing Team in 2015. Over the years Bill has wrenched for many great riders in our sport, including my childhood idol, Scotty Parker," said Bromley. "Knowing Bill has the same drive to win races as I do will make both of us work hard to accomplish them and hopefully run for the championship. I can't wait to start off the 2015 Twins rounds at the IMDA Springfield Mile this May."

Team Bill Werner Racing is owned and operated by Bill Werner in Brookfield, Wisconsin. The AMA Hall of Famer has built motorcycles and won a total of 13 Tuner of the Year awards for his bikes winning the 13 AMA Grand National Championships, for a total of 152 wins.

Recently Werner has pioneered the development of the Kawasaki EX 650. Starting in 2010 Werner's team was able to win the coveted Indy Mile and backed it up the next week with a win at the prestigious Springfield Mile, giving Kawasaki its first two GNC Twin wins. Since then, Kawasaki brand has won the Dirt Track Manufacturer of the Year Award 2012 and 2014.

It is rapidly becoming one of the most popular bikes of choice in dirt track racing. Werner has continued his development of the EX650 and has supported many of the up-and-coming riders such as Brandon Robinson and Briar Bauman.

Werner states, "I am looking forward to working with Dan. I have watched him progress over the years and want to help him accomplish his goals in the next phase of his racing career."

Bill Werner Racing is supported by Bill Werner, Kawasaki, DC Inc, Wossner Pistons, Redline Oil, Cometic Gaskets, Supertrapp, Barnett Performance Products, K&N, Saddleman, Evans Coolant, Shorai Batteries, Web Cam, JRI Shocks, Fluidyne Powersports, J&M Frames, Works Connection, 8-ball Motorsports, Sponseller Homes, Steve Dance Auctions, David Larrabe.

Team Bromley Brothers Racing is supported by KTM North America, Motul, G2 Ergonomics, Triple J Racing, Tech-Care Suspension, Evans Coolant, Motion Pro, Amped Apparel, Nicely Motorsports, Saddlemen, Bell, Motorcycle Superstore, Powersport Grafix, SBR, and Bromley's Motorcycle.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62162


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chad Reed Looking For Atlanta Sweep​*
It's fitting that a Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, racer like Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed, who became the fifth different winner in eight races in 2015, would throw history into the mix for this weekend's second race at Atlanta's Georgia Dome.

The seasoned veteran scored his first win of the 2015 season, which marked the 44th of his career, and now has the opportunity to emerge triumphant in the inaugural Duel in the Dome, which will recognize the rider who accumulates the most points during the back-to-back Atlanta races.

In the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin won the second Main Event of his career and established himself as a threat to Red Bull KTM rider Marvin Musquin's early points lead.

Atlanta will be the epicenter of motorsports racing this weekend, with Monster Energy Supercross at the Georgia Dome and NASCAR's Sprint Cup at the Atlanta Motor Speedway on Sunday. Several of the top NASCAR drivers are expected to turn out this Saturday night for the second race in Atlanta.

During last weekend's race in Atlanta, Reed led wire-to-wire en route to victory and proved he is still one of the sport's elite at the age of 31, currently in his 12th full season of 450SX Class competition. It was the Australian's 178th start and first victory at the Georgia Dome in 11 years.

"It has been a long year for me [in 2015]," said Reed. "I always say you have to give yourself a good start to give yourself a shot at the win, and that is what I did tonight. I am excited to come back here next weekend and race for a win."

Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey, who finished second to Reed in Atlanta, extended his podium streak to seven races and now enjoys lead of 25 points in the championship. He is the only rider to finish inside the top five at every race this season and last won in Atlanta during the 2012 season.

As a result of his third straight podium result, Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard moved into the number two position in points standings behind Dungey, passing RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Factory Suzuki's Ken Roczen, who suffered a crash in the early stages of the race and finished 18th. Roczen now sits third in the championship, 31 points behind Dungey.

In the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship, Martin climbed his way from a sixth-place start to not only win for the second time in three starts, but also position himself just four points behind points leader Musquin.

Just a year ago Martin had failed to make a single Main Event in the Eastern Regional Championship through two races, and now he already has a win to his credit.

"What a great night for me and my team," said Martin. "That was an amazing, crazy race, and I am looking forward to coming back here next weekend."

Musquin, who won the season-opening race in Arlington, finished second and maintained control of his points lead. He also showed some resiliency in overcoming a crash in his Heat Race earlier in the night.

"I went down in my Heat Race tonight, so I am glad to have bounced back and landed on the podium tonight," said Musquin. "I am glad to be able to come back here next weekend with the points lead."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...otocross/chad-reed-looking-for-atlanta-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Unsung Heros: Justin Barcia​*
It's been a whirlwind season in Monster Energy Supercross, and all the news has left Autotrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamaha's Justin Barcia in the shadows. His early season rides weren't awesome but weren't terrible, and then a huge practice crash led him to miss the last few races with a hip injury. Barcia might be back racing as a soon as Daytona in two weeks, but he showed up in Atlanta to sign some autographs and talk to people like us. He also had to watch the race-which he doesn't like to do.

*Racer X: Where are you at now? What's your situation?*
Justin Barcia: Well, we're here in Atlanta [Laughs]. I'm depressed watching racing. I'm on suicide mode. People have to watch me at all times. It's dangerous-I don't like watching.

*I just want to say I'm impressed with the attire. You're wearing a nice winter jacket, a scarf, not what I expect.*
Yeah, well you know, sometimes I want to look nice. Hey, when I'm racing, I'm either wearing workout stuff or riding gear. That's when I'm a dirt bike racer. 
Is it an insult that I'm surprised to see you dressing well?
Not at all! That's completely okay. I respect you respecting this.
[Barcia's mechanic Ben jumps in]
Ben: Hey, when we were in Europe we had to dress nice.
Barcia: Yeah, that's right. In Europe you have to wear nice clothes. In America people are lazy and they don't care&#8230;. [Laughs] Seriously though, two weeks since I've had my crash so just healing up. The pelvis is cracked. It's a weird bone. It takes time and you got to give it the time. That's pretty much all I can say about it. It's not fun at all.

*Was it a pretty traumatic deal? All the rumors were, "Oh my God, dude. He broke himself bad."*
Yeah, I'm surprised I didn't break myself in half. It was the worst crash I've ever had. I endoed off a triple and landed flat, and the Corona's track is concrete. My hip pretty much just jammed in the socket really hard and cracked it, a few little chips. The chips are fine-that's no big deal; it's just the crack.

*The bone chips are okay?*
The chips are okay. That's what the doctors tell me.

*Do they ever heal?*
No, they're just in there.

*For life?*
Yup. Unless you want to get them taken out.
So you've got stuff floating around in your pelvis area?
I can guarantee you every racer here has chips floating around their body. That's nothing. But this is the pelvic area! [Laughs] It is a little scary. At first it was like clicking and popping and I was like, this don't feel right. In California they didn't see the crack, so when I got home in Florida I saw my doctor and he found the crack. I was like, "Yeah, I didn't think someone was right." It's just kind of a waiting game though. It sucks.

*Can we talk about the season up until then? Was it good or bad or in-between?* 
I really can't figure it out!
It's hard to say. I know where you're coming from with that. I'm probably not the best West Coast rider, but we were getting better. 
It's hard to say, but if I would have got a start I would have totally been in it. Every weekend I came from the back of the pack and got to where I could get to and that was pretty much it. 
We were riding good. The bike was getting better. The only thing we were lacking is starts. Today in Atlanta you can see that. It looks like these guys [teammates Weston Peick and Phil Nicoletti] had the starts, so that makes me happy. I wouldn't say the season was going bad because the way everyone's all over the place we would have been in the fight still if I wouldn't have had that bad crash. It hurts bad to say that and see what's going on, but it's just a part of it.

*Like, when you see Roczen and Tomac have a bad night, are you like, "Here's where I could have made up the points?"*
Yeah. I didn't really have too many bad&#8230; My nights were definitely bad for me-I wasn't happy. I wanted to be doing better. But they weren't horrible, points-wise. We were still in it when we had that bad practice crash.

*So the ultimate mystery: Had you have gotten a holeshot at, say, the third race, you would have been good you think? You think your speed would have been good if you had a chance to show it?*
My speed's there. I'm not being cocky at all. I know I can ride a dirt bike fast, and I'm super strong, I'm in shape. There is no doubt that I would have been battling with those guys racing if I had the start.I had the speed. The lap times are there. Everything was there. It's just putting the whole pieces together. The biggest piece we were missing was starts.

*So the good thing is your confidence wasn't really shaken by that? You were thinking it will turn around?* We're getting better. It definitely sucks to be hurt now and see that. It's good to see my teammates getting starts, so that makes me happy.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/24/unsung-hero-justin-barcia


----------



## Ckg2011

*Atlanta 2 Animated Track Map​*
Take a lap with the green arrow​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/02/26/atlanta-2-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cairoli Tops Qatar Qualifying - Villopoto Eighth​*
The FIM World Motocross Grand Prix racers have officially spun their first laps of 2015, taking to the MXGP circuit in Losail, Qatar on Friday night for qualifying. Defending champion Tony Cairoli of the Red Bull KTM Factory Race Team showed the fast way around the fast and muddy course, as he grabbed the holeshot in the MXGP (450 class) qualifying heat and sailed to victory aboard his 350 SX-F.

Max Nagl of the Red Bull IceOne Husqvarna Factory squad ran an early second, but soon succumbed to the advances of Rockstar Energy Suzuki's Clement Desalle and Honda's Gautier Paulin, who ended the qualifying heat second and third, respectively. Nagl held on for fourth while Desalle's Suzuki teammate Kevin Strijbos rounded out the top-five.

All eyes were on Ryan Villopoto aboard his Monster Energy Kawasaki Racing KX450F, but he had a rather rough going in qualifying. After getting out of the gate in a mediocre position, Villopoto had to "bar-bang" his way through the pack. He went down once early in the race while trying to take some creative lines around traffic, but made a good push in the latter half of the race, and worked his way into eighth place. At the end of the 24-minute qualifier moto, Villopoto crossed the finish more than 33 seconds behind leader Cairoli.

In the MX2 division, it was another Factory Red Bull KTM out front as Jeffrey Herlings led the way. Herlings moved into the lead on the last lap to take the win ahead of American Monster Energy Kawasaki rider Thomas Covington. Dylan Ferrandis, Alexander Tonkov and Max Anstie rounded out the top-five.

*MXGP Qualifying Race Top Ten:​*
1. Antonio Cairoli (ITA, KTM), 23:57.028
2. Clement Desalle (BEL, Suzuki), +0:04.946
3. Gautier Paulin (FRA, Honda), +0:07.150
4. Maximilian Nagl (GER, Husqvarna), +0:12.479
5. Kevin Strijbos (BEL, Suzuki), +0:16.261
6. Romain Febvre (FRA, Yamaha), +0:26.411
7. Shaun Simpson (GBR, KTM), +0:32.424
8. Ryan Villopoto (USA, Kawasaki), +0:33.693
9. Jeremy Van Horebeek (BEL, Yamaha), +0:43.779
10. Todd Waters (AUS, Husqvarna), +0:48.825

*MX2 Qualifying Race Top Ten:*

1. Jeffrey Herlings (NED, KTM), 24:28.446
2. Thomas Covington (USA, Kawasaki), +0:01.375
3. Dylan Ferrandis (FRA, Kawasaki), +0:02.747
4. Aleksandr Tonkov (RUS, Husqvarna), +0:08.952
5. Max Anstie (GBR, Kawasaki), +0:15.652
6. Pauls Jonass (LAT, KTM), +0:18.887
7. Julien Lieber (BEL, Yamaha), +0:26.010
8. Jordi Tixier (FRA, Kawasaki), +0:33.476
9. Damon Graulus (BEL, Yamaha), +0:38.039
10. Jeremy Seewer (SUI, Suzuki), +0:44.011​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/696/31607/...Tops-Qatar-Qualifying---Villopoto-Eighth.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey Extends Supercross Lead With Atlanta II Victory​*
Ryan Dungey looked as good as he has all season in the second consecutive week of racing in Atlanta's Georgia Dome.

The Red Bull KTM rider simply dominated after taking the lead from Weston Peick on lap six. He then pulled away to a convincing 5.739 second margin of victory over a resurgent Eli Tomac.

Trey Canard took third, staying squarely in the championship hunt, but losing ground to Dungey in the points chase.

After the victory Dungey now pushed his lead in the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series to an even 30 points as the season heads the moves past the halfway point and heads to Daytona.

Dungey became the first three-time race winner of the season before 53,537 fans. The race was also attended by several of NASCAR's biggest drivers, with both series racing in Georgia's capital city. Jimmie Johnson, who is a six-time champion and winner of 70 Cup races, served the Grand Marshall at tonight's race.

Peick took the holeshot and led his first laps of the season in the early going, looking strong aboard his throwback-inspired JGR Yamaha.

Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed, who won last week's race, followed Peick in second place with Dungey in third.

Reed made a pass on Peick during the opening lap, but Peick answered back and took back the lead. Reed crashed on lap two and remounted in 13th place.

Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard took over the number-three spot on lap five, and on the same lap, Dungey started finding his rhythm, made a strong drive over a section of jumps and landed inside Peick in a 180-degree left hander and took over the point.

From then on it was all Dungey, helped by a back-and-forth battle behind him between Peick, Tomac and Canard.

Suzuki was well represented with RCH Soaring Eagle Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Broc Tickle scoring his best result of the season with fourth and Yoshmiura Suzuki's Blake Baggett continuing to build on a strong rookie campaign in fifth.
Series contender Ken Roczen was bothered by an injured foot and ankle from his wicked crash last week and soldiered on to finish eighth, dropping him further in the championship hunt.

"I just tried to keep pushing," Dungey said of how he kept his focus with a big lead. "I just want to stay consistent and keep my lap times down there. The track was tough, definitely slippery, really tight and technical and setting yourself up was important. I've got to give it up to the whole Red Bull KTM. It's a big team effort.

"The holeshot wasn't really there tonight, but we stuck around next to Chad. Chad had a mistake unfortunately, but the bike felt awesome. I'm just really happy for the team and everybody and all the support that goes behind us. It's good to get this third win, but we've still got a long ways to go, so we'll keep after it."

Dungey's second place at the first race in Atlanta and his win tonight earned him the inaugural "Duel in The Dome" trophy.

Tomac bounced back after a rough spate. "I crashed three weekends in a row," he said. "so that gets old as a racer. Now to be back up here is good. I was just missing a little bit of fight there at the beginning of the race."

Canard said he is still seeking the right combo to catch a good start.

"I've done about all I can think to do short of going to a pawn shop to by a good start," Canard joked. "I'm grateful to be up here. Obviously disappointed with the points leader winning the race and getting third, but you do what you can, do the best you can and that's all you can ask for. This thing is far from over. I'll just keep doing my best and see what happens. I've got to give a huge shout out to the Honda/HRC team and to the lord. I'm so grateful to be up here and represent everyone I stand for."

Racing continues next Saturday at the Daytona International Speedway in Daytona Beach, Florida.

*450SX Class Results: Atlanta*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda
Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki
Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki
Josh Grant, Wildomar, Calif., Kawasaki
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna
Weston Peick, Menifee, Calif., Yamaha

*450SX Class Season Standings*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM, 199
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda, 169
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki, 156
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda, 137
Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna, 126
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki, 124
Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda, 120
Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki, 115
Andrew Short, Smithville, Texas, KTM, 100
Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki, 96​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31612/...-Supercross-Lead-with-Atlanta-II-Victory.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marvin Musquin Becomes First Two-Time Winner In The 250 East Series​*
Jeremy Martin and Justin Bogle are keeping him honest, but so far Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin is holding up very well under pressure. Atlanta II was his best outing so far.

The Frenchman not only won in convincing fashion - by 4.354 seconds over Martin - he also extended his points lead to seven points over Martin after three rounds of Monster Energy 250 East Supercross action.

Bogle, who finished third, is hanging tough, only 10 points out of the lead.

Early indications are pointing towards one of this trio heading towards the title.

Musquin captured the Supercrosslive.com Holeshot Award in the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Main Event with Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy on his rear wheel. As Savatgy ran into traffic, his teammate Arnaud Tonus took over the number-two position.

Harley-Davidson/Trail Jesters/SOB MX's Jimmy Decotis quickly moved into third place on the opening lap. On Lap 3, last week's winner, Jeremy Martin, advanced to second place, passing Tonus. Defending Eastern Regional 250SX Class Champion Justin Bogle put his GEICO Honda in third place on Lap 4.

Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Martin finished second, while Bogle finished third for the second consecutive weekend.

"I made some passes in the early part of the race to get up front," said Martin. "I tried to run Marvin [Musquin] down but he was the better man tonight."

Musquin gave KTM their first-ever win in Atlanta and the sixth win of his career.

"I was so mad at myself for going down in my Heat race," Musquin admitted. "That put me pretty far inside (on the gate), but I knew I could get the holeshot. It wasn't my best start, but I pushed really hard through the first turn and I'm really proud of myself, because it's tough when you do a bad Heat race you get back to the truck and you don't want to talk to anybody. I'm really glad to win tonight. I got a great start and that track was tough. The whoops were really sketchy. I thank my whole Red Bull KTM team. I'm having so much fun. I'm still leading the championship, so I've got to keep it going."

The series moves to Daytona International Speedway next weekend.

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Results: Atlanta*

Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM
Jeremy Martin, Millville., Minn., Yamaha
Justin Bogle, Cushing, Okla., Honda
Joey Savatgy Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki
James Decotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda
Martin Davalos, Corona, Calif., Husqvarna
Arnaud Tonus, Aire-la-Ville, Switzerland, Kawasaki
Anthony Rodriguez, Cairo, Ga., Yamaha
RJ Hampshire, Hudson, Fla., Honda, Honda
Luke Renzland, Hewitt, N.J., Yamaha

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Season Standings*

Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM, 72
Jeremy Martin, Millville., Minn., Yamaha, 65
Justin Bogle, Cushing, Okla., Honda, 62
Joey Savatgy Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki, 54
Martin Davalos, Corona, Calif., Husqvarna, 45
Matt Lemoine, Pilot Point, Texas, Kawasaki, 39
Vince Friese, Cape Girardeau, Mo., Honda, 38
Arnaud Tonus, Aire-la-Ville, Switzerland, Kawasaki, 38
RJ Hampshire, Hudson, Fla., Honda, Honda, 38
Anthony Rodriguez, Cairo, Ga., Yamaha, 34​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31611/...t-Two-Time-Winner-in-the-250-East-Series.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Matt Goerke Wins Kansas City In Tie-Breaker Over Gavin Faith​*
Matt Goerke has closed to within a point of teammate Jacob Hayes after winning the Amsoil Arenacross overall last night in a tie-breaker over Gavin Faith. Goerke's second win of the season-and a bad night from Hayes-has brought the former BTOSports.com KTM rider to the cusp of the leading the championship.

In West Region Lites, Steven Mages went wire-to-wire for his second win of the season. Dave Ginolfi and Scott Zont finished out the podium. Veteran Daneiel Blair finished sixth and still hold the points lead over Brandon Glenn.

Below are highlights and an interview with Goerke from Kansas City.











*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 1*

Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna
Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Ariz., Kawasaki
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM
Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 2*

Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki
Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM
Brandon Glenn, Mesquite, Texas, KTM
Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM
Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM

*Arenacross Class Results - Overall (Main Event Finishes)*

Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki (3-1)
Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna (1-2)
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna (2-3)
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha (6-4)
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM (9-5)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (7-6)
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM (8-7)
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (4-12)
Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM (10-9)
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Ariz., Kawasaki (5-15)

*RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge Results*

Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki (2 points)
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (1 point)
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna (1 point)
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Ariz., Kawasaki (1 point)
Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna (1 point)
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM (1 point)
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM (1 point)
Cory Green, Nowata, Okla., Suzuki (1 point)

*Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Results*

Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM
Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM
Scott Zont, Algonquin, Ill., KTM
Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
Brandon Glenn, Mesquite, Texas, KTM
Daniel Blair, Lodi, Calif., KTM
Jake Locks, Dixon, Calif., KTM
Benjamin Nelko, Aliquippa, Pa., KTM
Tanner Moore, Auburn, Kan., KTM
Clay Elliott, Buford, Ga., KTM

*Arenacross Class Points (Race 10 of 20)*

Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki - 259 (5 Main Event wins)
Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki - 258 (3 Main Event wins)
Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna - 250 (3 Main Event wins)
Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha - 212 (1 Main Event win)
Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM - 199 (1 Main Event win)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM - 198
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Ariz., Kawasaki - 190 (4 Main Event wins)
Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna - 163 (3 Main Event wins)
Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM - 158
Willy Browning, Pleasantville, Ohio, KTM - 156

*Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Points (After Race 3 of 9)*

Daniel Blair, Lodi, Calif., KTM - 41
Brandon Glenn, Mesquite, Texas, KTM - 36
Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM - 26
Mason Wharton, Brush Prairie, Wash., Kawasaki - 17
Chase Marquier, Newcastle, Okla., Honda - 13
Jake Locks, Dixon, Calif., KTM - 13
Travis Bannister, Calhan, Colo., Honda - 12
Josh Struebig, Crown Point, Ind., KTM - 12
Dalton Oxborrow, Lehi, Utah, Kawasaki - 11
Clay Elliott, Buford, Ga., KTM - 11​
The 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross season will continue next weekend with the eighth round of the championship on Friday, March 6, and Saturday, March 7, from Council Bluffs, Iowa, and Mid-America Center. Action begins at 5 p.m. PT / 7 p.m. CT / 8 p.m. ET.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/03/01/matt-goerke-wins-kansas-city-in-tie-breaker-over-gavin-faith


----------



## Ckg2011

*Webb Gets A Win at Brazil SuperEnduro​*
After coming close in the previous two rounds, RPM/FMF KTM rider Cody Webb finally succeeded in derailing the Taddy Train in the Maxxis FIM SuperEnduro Championship.

Webb battled hard and rode to a 1-2-3 finish in Belo Horizonte, Brazil at the penultimate round of the series, although it wasn't Blazusiak that he battled with. The reigning AMA EnduroCross Champion bested Jonny Walker and David Knight for the top spot, while Blazusiak had an uncharacteristically modest night.

"After getting so close numerous times for the overall victory it feels great to have finally got my first win in SuperEnduro," said Webb.

In the first of three main events Webb fought his way to the front of the pack. The tight and technical track suited Cody Webb's style, and he rode fast and smooth aboard his KTM 300 to take the win ahead of Walker, Knight and Blazusiak.

The starting order was reversed for the second main, which made things a bit more difficult for Webb. Dani Gibert got out to the early lead with Walker close behind. It wasn't long before Walker was able to position his factory KTM in the lead, and once in control, he never looked back. Walker took the second win ahead of Webb, who was able to wrestle his way into second place by the checkered flag, followed by Blazusiak in third.

With one win apiece for Webb and Walker, the gloves came off in the final race.

Right off the start, the two quite literally locked bars as they raced for the lead, and with neither rider willing to back off, only one outcome was possible&#8230;

"We crashed in the first corner," Webb explained. "I got going again but crashed a second time. Somehow I managed to claw my way back to third and it was enough for the overall."

Although Walker also recovered quickly from the crash, he wasn't quite as fortunate in the aftermath. He caught a trackside banner as he re-entered the race, which got caught up in his rear wheel. Walker needed help getting his bike free from the banner, but was then disqualified for receiving outside assistance.

Meanwhile, it was Knight who got out front and led the charge. Blazusiak, who got out to a fifth-place start, rode patiently up to second place, and finished there for a third overall finish (4-3-2). Second overall went to Knight, who carded a 3-4-1 finish.

Although Blazusiak isn't accustomed to finishing third, he wasn't too disappointed about breaking his win-streak. His eye is fixed on a much bigger prize - the title.

"I knew the other guys were hungry to win and didn't want to get dragged into the fight," Blazusiak explained. "I set a pace for myself that I was comfortable with. I rode three good races and managed to still get on the podium. But most importantly, I've got a 42-point lead entering the final round in France."

Walker, on the other hand, was very disappointed at the final outcome in Brazil.

"I'm gutted to have lost out on winning my first overall," Walker said. "I've been really ill in the build-up to tonight and wasn't at my best but still managed to get a good result in race one and then win race two. It's been a bad end to what should have been a great night."

In the Junior category, the competition heated up between American rider Ty Tremaine and Andreas Linusson. They are only separated by one point after Linusson took the win at the penultimate round. Tremaine, the reigning AMA EnduroCross Junior Champion, will face off with Linusson at the finale in France on March 14 in a winner-take all championship match.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/31619/Racing-Article/Webb-Gets-A-Win-at-Brazil-SuperEnduro.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Animated Track Map: Daytona​*
*A lap around the new layout.*​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/03/03/animated-track-map-daytona


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 GNCC Season Opens This Weekend​*
Many of the world's fastest off-road motorcycle racers will descend upon the Rodman Plantation in Palatka, Florida this Sunday, March 8, for the 41st running of the AMSOIL Grand National Cross Country Series presented by Maxxis, an AMA National Championship. Factory FMF/KTM's Kailub Russell leads the way in the XC1 Pro class as he looks to earn his third consecutive National Championship in 2015. With a host of previous champions and race winners lining up to contest this year's championship, Russell will have his hands full all season long.

Located just an hour north of Daytona's "Bike Week" festivities, the season-opening GNCC round typically attracts enthusiasts from all disciplines of racing as the event promises to bring an action filled day of motorcycle competition through the mud, sand and grueling obstacles that make the AMSOIL GNCC Series America's premier off-road racing series.

While Russell's two-year hot streak makes him a heavy favorite heading into round one, it's interesting to note that the Ohio native has never won an overall at the season opener. While Russell hopes to land his first win of the season in Florida, 2010 GNCC Champion Josh Strang will look to continue his late-season success from 2014 into an early victory at round one. Strang, who is racing aboard an all-new Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Team, has experienced victory in the Florida sands so there's no doubt the Australia native will put up a tough fight.

N-Fab/AmPro Yamaha's Jordan Ashburn enters this season with a career-best national no. three rank. Ashburn proved to be one of the most consistently fast riders last season and the fact that he's returning with the same program this season, the Tennessee native is sure to continue his success from 2014.

Pennsylvania's Andrew Delong will return for his sophomore season in the XC1 Pro class aboard the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Team with national no. six, while JCR Honda's Chris Bach lines up on the front row aboard his no. nine machine. West Virginia's Thad DuVall will debut his Rocky Mountain ATV/MC KR4/FAR Husqvarna as no. 989 this season, while Australian rider Daniel Milner will put forth his first full season as a GNCC contender aboard the N-Fab/AmPro Yamaha team.

For the first time in recent history, the GNCC opener will be missing two major players in its lineup. The 2011 GNCC Champion Charlie Mullins, who sat out the second half of the season due to a double wrist injury, will remain sidelined for round one this weekend. Mullins underwent additional surgery during the off-season and the Factory FMF/KTM rider continues to focus on recovering. Two-time GNCC Champion Paul Whibley announced his retirement from GNCC in 2014 and will not be racing the series this season. With 19 career wins and two National titles (2009 and 2012) behind him, Whibley remains one of the most successful GNCC racers in the history of the sport.

Two-time XC2 Pro Lites Champion Grant Baylor will make his full-time XC1 Pro debut in 2015, holding a no. five rank from last season. Baylor made the switch to N-Fab/AmPro Yamaha this season.

The XC2 Pro Lites championship battle will be highly contested this season with a full crop of talent lining up in 2015. Raines Riding University/Atlas Yamaha/OffRoadViking.com's Ricky Russell will return to action after missing the end of last season due to injury. Moto-Tech KTM's Trevor Bollinger became a big contender at the end of last season, finishing second in the class behind Baylor.

Rocky Mountain ATV/MC KR4/FAR's Nick Davis made consistent stops on the XC2 podium last season and looks to contest the championship this season. RideMPS.com/AMSOIL/Honda's Layne Michael looks to be a contender this season, while DirtWise/Maxxis/KLIM rider Jason Thomas makes his return to XC2 in hopes of capturing a second championship in the class.

The weekend schedule begins on Friday, March 6 with ATV registration at 10 a.m. GNCC offers a practice session for all racers, excluding Micro 50cc classes, on Friday and Saturday before the event. Keep in mind, the practice course will be separate from the race course but it will incorporate a small preview of what riders can expect on race day. The cost is $20 per rider and there is a specific schedule according to discipline and race time.

On Friday, Youth ATV practice will begin at 1 p.m., followed by a 2 - 4 p.m. practice session for all other ATV racers, including 10 a.m. classes and 1 p.m. classes.

On Saturday, Youth Bike practice will begin at Noon, followed by a 1 - 4 p.m. practice session for all other Bike racers, including 10 a.m. classes and 1 p.m. classes.

For a complete schedule of the weekend's activities, please visit the Wild Boar event page on the series website.

Sunday's race schedule is as follows: Youth Bike racing begins at 8 a.m., followed by amateurs and Women at 10 a.m. and the top amateurs and pros begin at 1 p.m.

Adult (12+) gate admission is $20 for the full weekend and $10 for kids (6-11). Kids five and under are free. All admission includes pro pit access. Local racers are invited to compete at this event, as GNCC Racing offers classes for riders of all skill and experience levels. The amateur racer entry fee is $40 and riders can sign up at the track.

Tune into RacerTV.com on Sunday at 1 p.m. EST to catch LIVE coverage of the Pro Bike race at Round 1. For more information on GNCC Live coverage, visit www.racertv.com.

The AMSOIL Grand National Cross Country Series kicks off its 2015 season March 7 and 8 in Palatka, Florida with the Moose Racing Wild Boar GNCC. For more information on the series, please visit www.gnccracing.com.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/03/06/2015-gncc-season-opens-this-weekend


----------



## Ckg2011

*Munn Racing Signs Ben LaMay​*
Ben LaMay, who was let go from CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha prior to San Diego, has signed with Munn Racing KTM/Husqvarna for the remainder of the 2015 season. LaMay will make his debut with the team this weekend at Daytona and ride the Husqvarna FC450.

LaMay has made two main events in 2015, with a season-high fifteenth coming at Anaheim 2. "Seriously thankful the people supporting me now, Big dan stayed up all night getting my bike ready and parts ready to go race this weekend," LaMay said on Twitter. "With that said, we're loaded and ready to drive to Daytona."

The team announced that Race Tech Suspension will also be a big part of the program and have been working directly with the team and LaMay. We will have more information as it becomes available.

Munn Racing KTM and Husqvarna would like to thank the following: FMF, KTMTalk.com, Race Tech Suspension, Aquahydrate, ODES UTV, Vital MX, Hearbeat Racing, Speed Graphics, P3, Mika Metals, DT1, Fly Racing, Mascara Sport, Yorkool Media, and everyone else involved with our program.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/03/05/munn-racing-signs-ben-lamay


----------



## Ckg2011

*EnduroCross: Cody Webb Wins Series Opener In Daytona​*
Cody Webb took a big win at the opening round of the 2015 GEICO EnduroCross Series opener in the Ocean Center in Daytona Beach, Florida, kicking off this year's Speed Week.

Mike Brown got things going by turning fastest time in the Hot Lap contest, whish gave him first gate pick, and the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing-backed rider took advantage by grabbing the holeshot and leading teammate Colton Haaker through the opening lap. Unfortunately, both riders crashed at different times in the main event, handing the lead over to Beta USA's Kyle Redmond, first, and then finally to Webb.

After 15 laps, Webb claimed the first win of the season and by doing so, took the initial lead in the 2015 point standings, although he was not exactly happy with his he rode.

"I got a good jump and I got a little sideways on one of the logs out there and I was back in mid-pack for a while," said Webb. "After a few laps, Graffunder and Brownie dot sideways and went down and I was able to work my way past them and I just told myself to ride smart."

"Once I got in the lead, then I tucked the front end in the matrix and went down again and dropped back," added Webb. "I went over the bars and pushed my levers down and I was trying to fix it and just keep pushing. Somehow I got to the front pretty quick. It was kind of a poor performance but we got it down, and that's important for the first race of the race."

Colton Haaker claimed the runner-up spot despite coming into the race with three broken ribs and a lacerated spleen, which he injured while doing one of his 360 practice moves.

"I wasn't even sure I was going to get to race today, so to come away with a second in this race is amazing," said Haaker. "I had just planned on taking it easy and to get a podium is a bonus."

New Beta USA signee Kyle Redmond rounded out the podium in third on his 300RR, and actually led at one point in the race.

"I felt pretty good in the beginning but I had a pretty good crash mid-race, but I'm pretty stoked with third," said Redmond.

Max Gerston put his Beta into fourth, making two Beta USA riders in the top four, while KTM-mounted Cory Graffunder rounded out the top five ahead of Mike Brown.

*Results*
1. Cody Webb (KTM)
2. Colton Haaker (Hus)
3. Kyle Redmond (Bet)
4. Max Gerston (Bet)
5. Cory Graffunder (KTM)
6. Mike Brown (Hus)
7. Boddy Peochnau (KTM)
8. Kevin Rookstool (Suz)
9. Ty Cullins (Beta)
10. Destry Abbott (Kaw)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/695/31632/...-Cody-Webb-Wins-Series-Opener-In-Daytona.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hayes Hustles To Arenacross Glory​*
The eighth round of the 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, kicked off the first of two nights inside the Mid-America Center.

After a pair of Arenacross Class Main Events, Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes added to his championship lead by earning his third overall win of the season.

In the third round of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship, Slaka Wear KTM's Steven Mages grabbed his second straight victory.

Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose grabbed the holeshot in the first Arenacross Class Main Event ahead of Hayes and Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Kyle Regal. Hayes kept the pressure on his teammate throughout the opening laps and was able to pass Blose on the straightaway on lap three.

Once out front, Hayes opened a small gap over the field and in an effort to keep him within striking distance, Regal made a pass on Blose on the ensuing lap right after the finish line. However, Blose responded and took the position back, only to have Regal reclaim second in the whoops.

The top three remained that way for several laps before Regal closed in on Hayes for the lead with two laps to go. As he looked to track down Hayes for the top spot, Regal went down and lost several positions, reentering the race in fifth. That allowed Hayes to take the checkered flag for the win ahead of Blose, Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Gavin Faith, TZR Woodstock KTM's Travis Sewell and Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Matt Goerke rounding out the top five. Regal followed in sixth.

Hayes had the opportunity to select the inversion for the second Main Event, and with the help of the crowd he chose the case with the number eight, meaning half of the 16-rider field would be inverted.

As the second Main Event got underway, Hayes overcame the inversion to grab the holeshot ahead of Faith, and Goerke. The leaders remained the same until Lap 4, when Faith, an Iowa native, made an aggressive move after the whoops.

Hayes nearly went down but saved, ultimately costing him another position to Goerke.

While the top three asserted themselves out front, Regal and Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM's Gared Steinke engaged in a heated battle for fourth in the closing laps.

After several attempts, Regal finally made the pass stick for fourth. A few moments later on lap 13, Goerke challenged Faith for the lead in the whoops and took over the top spot, only to crash before the finish and lost valuable positions.

That allowed Faith to reclaim the lead, which he carried through to the finish in front of the hometown crowd.

Hayes followed in second, with Regal third. Steinke was fourth, Babbitt's Online Suzuki's Cory Green was fifth, while Goerke failed to finish the Main Event after his crash, finishing 12th.

Earlier in the evening, Regal took the win over Steinke in the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge, earning an additional championship bonus point.

Hayes' 1-2 finishes were enough to give him the overall victory over Faith in second (3-1) and Blose third (2-5). Regal finished fourth overall (6-3), while Sewell rounded out the top five (4-7).

In the Arenacross Class standings, Hayes, who entered the night with a one point lead over Goerke, moved to 14 points over Regal, who took control of second.

The start of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event saw new ThermoTec/FMC Racing Yamaha's Josh Cartwright grab the holeshot in his first race with the team ahead of Mages and College Hunks Moving Junk/Spinechillers Racing KTM's Dave Ginolfi.

Mages immediately challenged Cartwright for the lead and the pair went side-by-side on lap two, with Mages eventually taking control of the Main Event.

Once out front, Mages opened up a comfortable lead while Cartwright and Ginolfi waged battle for the remainder of the race. Mages took the win in dominant fashion, with Cartwright second and Ginolfi third.

TZR Woodstock KTM's Cody VanBuskirk was fourth, with championship leader Daniel Blair rounding out the top five aboard his Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM.

Blair, who entered the night with a five-point lead, now holds a 14-point lead over VanBuskirk, who took over second.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-motocross/hayes-hustles-to-arenacross-glory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WMX Kicks Off During Daytona Speed Week​*
The 2015 Women's Motocross Championship kicks off in grand style this Sunday and Monday, March 8-9, at Daytona International Speedway in conjunction with the Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross.

The 2015 series marks an eight round schedule which partners with premier amateur motocross events throughout the country - including the Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross, Freestone Spring Championship, and California Classic. Additionally, the WMX Championship will also be featured at five rounds of the professional motocross tour with Friday racing at the Hangtown Motocross Classic, High Point National, and the Ironman National, and Sunday racing action after the Tennessee National and RedBud National.

Competitors count their best six of the eight rounds and a champion will be crowned following the final moto in Indiana. All races with feature both motos on the same day except for the opening round at the RCSX, which is a two-day event.

Defending champion Marissa Markelon will be back in 2015 to defend her title, while Australian motocross specialist Mackenzie Tricker will be expected to be among the title contenders as well.

After the Daytona race, the series moves to Texas for the Freestone Spring Championship in Freestone, Texas March 21st. From there the series moves to San Bernardino, California for the California Classic.

Round four will also be in California, at Rancho Cordova on May 15th for the Hangtown Motocross Classic. June 7th will mark the fifth round of the series at the Tennessee National at Muddy Creek, while the RedBud National will host round seven on July 5th.

Finally, the final round of the series will be at the Ironman National in Crawfordsville, Indiana on August 21, where the WMX champion will be crowned alongside the Pro Motocross Championship.

For more information on the WMX series check out http://racewmx.com.

*2015 Women's MX Championship Schedule*

Round 1: March 8-9, RCSX Daytona, Daytona Beach, FL

Round 2: March 21, Freestone Spring Championship, Wortham, TX

Round 3: April 12, California Classic, San Bernardino, CA

Round 4: May 15, Hangtown Motocross Classic, Sacramento, CA

Round 5: June 7, Tennessee National, Blountville, TN

Round 6: June 12, High Point National, Mt. Morris, PA

Round 7: July 5, RedBud National, Buchanan, MI

Round 8: August 21, Ironman National, Crawfordsville, IN​
*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/03/07/wmx-kicks-off-during-daytona-speed-week


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ken Roczen Out of Tonight's Daytona Supercross By Honda​*
RCH Suzuki's Ken Roczen is out for tonight's Daytona Supercross by Honda, Roczen reinjured his ankle today in 450 Class practice, there is no word on how long Roczen will be out of action, but this set back definitely takes him out of the championship picture.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Marvin Musquin Takes Second Race In A Row At Daytona​*
Marvin Musquin continued his winning ways by taking his second win in a row and third in four rounds at this weekend's Daytona Supercross by Honda.

The Red Bull KTM rider exited the second turn with the lead and led every lap of the 15-lap, finishing the race with a nearly six-second margin over runner-up Justin Bogle.

Bogle held second position for the entire race but the GEICO Honda rider could never close enough on Musquin to attempt a pass.

Third went to Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin, who came from sixth on the opening lap.

After battling all race with RJ Hampshire, Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy's finally passed the GEICO Honda rider on lap with two laps to go to take fourth ahead of Hampshire.

*250 East Results*

1. Marvin Musquin (KTM)
2. Justin Bogle (Hon)
3. Jeremy Martin (Yam)
4. Joey Savatgy (Kaw)
5. RJ Hampshire (Hon)
6. James DeCotis (Hon)
7. Kyle Peters (Hon)
8. Anthony Rodriguez (Yam)
9. Mitchell Oldenburg (Yam)
10. Martin Davalos (Hus)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31639/...Takes-Second-Race-In-A-Row-At-Daytona-SX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Ryan Dungey Takes First Win At Daytona SX By Honda​*
Ryan Dungey claim his fourth win of the season and extended his lead in the 450 championship points to a massive 40 points with an impressive win at the Daytona Supercross by Honda at Daytona International Speedway in Daytona Beach, Florida.

After chasing BTO Sports KTM's Andrew Short for the first seven laps of the race, Dungey put his Red Bull KTM into the lead on lap eight and led the remainder of the race, taking the victory with a 4.271-second cushion over GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac.

"Tonight was awesome," said the KTM 450 SX-F rider from Tallahassee, Florida. "I had never won this race and it's really special. We need to really enjoy these wins. To be able to finally win here &#8230; I've been here so many times."

Tomac got hung up in the first turn and was eighth at the end of the opening lap. The Honda rider made spectacular passes over Weston Peick and finally Blake Baggett to move into second on lap 14 of the 20-lapper.

Blake Baggett grabbed his first podium of the season, putting his Yoshimura Suzuki into third after battling late in the race with Peick and Tomac.

Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely got off to a great jump at the start of the race and ran in the top three before settling into fourth at the finish.

Meanwhile, Chad Reed rounded out the top five on his Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports Kawasaki.

*450 Class Results*

1. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
2. Eli Tomac (Hon)
3. Blake Baggett (Suz)
4. Cole Seely (Hon)
5. Chad Reed (Kaw)
6. Trey Canard (Hon)
7. Jason Anderson (Hus)
8. Weston Peick (Yam)
9. Davi Millsaps (Kaw)
10. Broc Tickle (Suz)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31638/...y-Takes-First-Win-At-Daytona-SX-By-Honda.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Goerke Takes Another Close One At Iowa Arenacross​*
The AMSOIL AMA Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, made its eighth stop of the season in Council Bluffs, Iowa at the Mid-America Center. The racing was closer than ever, with a three-way tiebreaker needed at the end of the night.

After the last checkered flag flew, it was Team Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki rider Matt Goerke who stood atop the podium, as his 3-1 finish bested second-place finisher Gavin Faith (2-2) and Kyle Regal in third (1-3).

In the first main event, Regal grabbed the holeshot aboard his TiLUBE TUF Racing Husqvarna with Babbitt's Kawasaki riders Chris Blose and Jacob Hayes in tow. Hayes was looking for a repeat win but saw his efforts crumble after a crash on the second lap dropped him all the way to the back of the field.

That allowed Blose to move into second and Faith to move into third aboard his TiLUBE Husqvarna. Gared Steinke sat in fourth place early in the race, but Goerke eventually bested him to take fourth.

Regal opened up a gap on the field, and as Blose attempted to give chase, he went down in the whoops, allowing Faith to inherit second, and Goerke, third.

In the second main event, it was ThermoTec Yamaha's Bobby Kiniry with the holeshot, barely ahead of Hayes and Goerke. In an effort to redeem himself, Hayes made a run for the lead, but he went down as he and Kiniry made contact. Once again, Hayes dropped all the way to the back of the field.

Although Kiniry managed to stay upright, the incident also caused him to drop back to eighth.








*Jacob Hayes (4) battles his TiLUBE Husqvarna teammate Gavin Faith (617). The duo rounded out the podium in Iowa, and Hayes now holds the points lead in the championship.* Photography by Josh Rud / ShiftOne Photography.

That left Goerke out front with Faith and Regal in tow by the end of the opening lap. The top-three held their positions until the finish, landing the top-three in a tight bout for the overall. On account of Goerke's win in the second main event, he was crowned the overall winner at the Mid-America Center. Faith claimed second with his pair of second-place finishes while Regal collected third.

Hayes, who led the Arenacross Class Championship coming into Iowa, finished a disappointing ninth overall with his 8-11 score. The sub-par finish dropped him from the points lead, and although the title is still well within his reach, he lost a 14-point lead in the championship.

Regal now moves into the lead - but with very little breathing room. The top-three are only separated by a single point in the championship, as Hayes and Goerke are tied for second only one point behind him.








*KTM's Daniel Blair took a dominant win in the Lites class, extending his lead in the Western Regional Arenacross Championship.* Photography by Josh Rud / ShiftOne Photography

*Arenacross Lites*​
The Western Regional Arenacross Lites competition returned to the stage as the series came to the Mid-America Center. Daniel Blair took his third main event win of the season, and extended his lead in the West championship with another dominant victory.

Blair grabbed the holeshot aboard his Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM and never looked back. As Blair opened up his lead, he left Scott Zont and Josh Cartwright to battle for second. Cartwright eventually secured the point, and KTM-mounted Dave Ginolfi also got around Zont to capture the final podium position. In the end, there was no stopping Blair as he blazed to a flag-to-flag victory.

Blair put another handful of points over Cody VanBuskirk (who finished sixth in Iowa). Brandon Glenn - who finished fifth on the night - now sits third in the Western Regional Lites Championship.

*Arenacross Class Results - Overall*

1. Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki (3-1)
2. Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna (2-2)
3. Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna (1-3)
4. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (5-4)
5. Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM (4-5)
6. Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha (6-7)
7. Cory Green, Nowata, Okla., Suzuki (7-8 )
8. Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM (9-9)
9. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (8-11)
10. Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM (16-6)

*Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Results*

1. Daniel Blair, Lodi, Calif., KTM
2. Josh Cartwright, Tallahassee, Fla., Yamaha
3. Dave Ginolfi, Boston, N.J., KTM
4. Scott Zont, Algonquin, Ill., KTM
5. Brandon Glenn, Mesquite, Texas, Yamaha
6. Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
7. Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM
8. Tanner Moore, Auburn, Kan., KTM
9. Jake Locks, Dixon, Calif., KTM
10. Mason Wharton, Brush Prairie, Wash., Kawasaki​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/692/31645/...kes-Another-Close-One-at-Iowa-Arenacross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bull KTM's Jonny Walker finally nabbed the overall win at The Tough One. Photography by Future 7 Media*​
*Walker Victorious At The Tough One​*
Jonny Walker and Graham Jarvis faced off once again, this time at The Tough One extreme race in the UK. Conditions were drier than normal for the 2015 running of The Tough One, which once again took place at the Nantmawr Quarry near the Welsh border of England.

Improved traction meant higher speeds at the extreme race, with the speediest lap times belonging to Jonny Walker.

The Red Bull KTM rider was successful in fending off the advances of Bel-Ray Husqvarna's Graham Jarvis, although Jarvis admittedly struggled in the early laps of the 2.5-hour race with arm pump.

"The biggest challenge was getting to 100% during the first few laps," Jarvis said. "I didn't really make any mistakes. My biggest problem was those first three or four laps where I struggled with arm pump. Once I got my lines right and managed to start pushing I had a good pace and kept a similar speed to Jonny [Walker]."

The problem, however, was that Walker already had a decent gap at that point, which he maintained all the way to the finish.

In the end, Walker completed 13 laps around the extreme course, finishing over two minutes ahead of Jarvis. Husqvarna's Alfredo Gomez rounded out the podium with a third-place finish, but he had to work for it after he got caught up in a crash with several other riders off the start. He struggled with more hang-ups on the opening lap when he got his rear wheel stuck inside a tractor tire.

"It was a crazy situation," Gomez said. "It was so unlucky. I think I was 16th closing the first lap. For one hour or more I gave it all I had. When I saw Letti (Andreas Lettenbichler) in third I immediately felt more comfortable. For the last 30 minutes there was no more water left in my drink system and it was hard, but I'm really happy with my third position."

Walker, Jarvis and Gomez were the only three riders on the lead lap. KTM riders Lettenbichler and Mario Roman rounded out the top-five.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/31646/Racing-Article/Walker-Victorious-at-The-Tough-One.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stover And Garvin Top Glen Helen 6 Hour​*
Many of AMA District 37's finest lined up at Glen Helen for the second weekend in a row for the opening round of the track's 2015 Endurance Series.

The first of three races (6 Hour, 10 Hour and 24 Hour) got started on March 8 with the John Burr Cycles 6 Hours of Glen Helen, where Nick Stover and Nic Garvin teamed up to take the overall win.

The duo piloted their KTM 300 XC to the Open Expert win ahead of Charles Jirsa's Husqvarna-mounted team of Beau Baron and Mitch Anderson.

In the "Family" class, Ryan Dudek teamed up with Los Angeles Police Chief Charlie Beck. The odd couple had very differing lap times, but finished on top in their class and eighth overall.

Nearly 70 teams took to the 9.5-mile course that included the track, ridges and steep hills of Glen Helen, and also included plenty of tight, fresh-cut single-track - cut by former Motocross Champion Gary Jones especially for the event.

The next race of the Endurance Series is the 10 Hours of Glen Helen, which will take place on Sunday, June 15, the same weekend as the Prairie Dogs Last Dog Standing. The 10 Hour is slated to begin at midnight following the Last Dog Standing extreme race.

For full results, go to GlenHelen.com/results

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/31647/Racing-Article/Stover-and-Garvin-Top-Glen-Helen-6-Hour.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dunlop Announces New DT3 Flat-Track tire​*
Now in its second season as the Official Tire of AMA Pro Flat Track, Dunlop introduces the all-new DT3 flat-track tire available for professional and amateur racers alike. The Dunlop DT3 replaces the Goodyear Eagle DT II flat track tire.

In 2014, Dunlop began transferring production of the Goodyear flat track products from Akron, OH to Dunlop's manufacturing plant in Buffalo, NY.

The tire was renamed along the way, and offers the same performance levels as the Goodyear tire. Testing throughout the 2014 season by top AMA Pro riders such as Jake Johnson, Brad Baker, JD Beach, Bryan Smith, Hayden Gillim and Kenny Coolbeth proved the performance of the DT3.

To support the new DT3, Dunlop will provide sales and technical support at all the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track nationals, saving riders the hassle and expense of hauling their own tires throughout the year. Dunlop engineering staff will also attend select races during the 2015 season.

"Dunlop believes in motorcycle racing, and we support the sport whenever and wherever we can," said Mike Buckley, Dunlop Vice President of Sales, Marketing, Research and Development. "We are excited to bring this tire to market, and to provide trackside sales and service to the AMA Pro Flat Track paddock."

The Dunlop DT3 is available immediately from Race Tire Services, http://dunlopracing.com, (800) 772-8473. The AMA Pro paddock will transition from the Goodyear Eagle DT II to the Dunlop DT3 in the early part of the season.

*MSRP:* 
$155 front, $170 rear.

*Sizes and compounds: Front:* 
130/80-19 DT3 compound F5 "Medium"

*Rear:* 
140/80-19 DT3 compound R5 "Medium" 
140/80-19 DT3 compound R8 "Hard"

About Dunlop: Dunlop is the largest supplier of original equipment and replacement motorcycle tires in the U.S. and the only manufacturer of motorcycle tires in North America. With North American operations located in Buffalo, NY, Dunlop has been making and selling high-quality tires in the U.S. since 1923. For more information, visit www.dunlopmotorcycle.com.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62240


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Season Set To Kick Off At DAYTONA Flat Track​*
The much-anticipated 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will kick off at DAYTONA Flat Track March 12 and 13 and fans not in attendance can catch all the action from the quarter-mile limestone track situated just outside Daytona International Speedway's west banking live, in high definition and free of charge at FansChoice.tv.

Between the elite GNC1 class, featuring the best dirt track racers in the world, and the GNC2 class, reserved for the nation's top up-and-coming riders, roughly 100 riders have pre-entered the event.

On-track action begins both days with practice sessions at 3:30 p.m. ET (12:30 p.m. PT). The pre-race show is slated for 6:15 p.m. ET (3:15 p.m PT) to 7:15 p.m. ET (4:15 p.m. PT) and opening ceremonies are scheduled for 7:30 p.m. ET (4:30 p.m. PT). The GNC2 main is set for a 9:40 p.m. ET (6:40 p.m. PT) start with the Bruce Rossmeyer's Daytona Harley-Davidson GNC1 main slated to see the green flag at 10:10 p.m. ET (7:10 p.m. PT).

Every session from the "World Center of Racing" will be streamed live for fans around the world at FansChoice.tv.

Jared Mees will begin his GNC1 title defense, sporting the No. 1 plate for the third time in his career, but he'll be facing off against the likes of Bryan Smith - last year's runner-up for the GNC1 title - Brad Baker, Kenny Coolbeth, Jr., Jake Johnson and the rest of the star-studded field.

In 2014, Briar Bauman and Coolbeth kicked their seasons off on the right note. Bauman took the first checkered flag on opening night with Coolbeth putting on a clinic in Round 2 to earn the victory.

In the GNC2 class, Ryan Wells and Brandon Wilhelm left Daytona Beach with victories to start the season.

Kyle Johnson, the 2014 GNC2 champion, and Jarod Vanderkooi, winner of four GNC2 races last year, highlight a rookie class moving up the elite ranks to challenge Mees, Smith, Johnson and the others.

The GNC1 lineup is full of potential winners. Sammy Halbert, Johnny Lewis, Mikey Rush and Brandon Robinson have all won main events at DAYTONA Flat Track since the new circuit debuted in 2010, and none can be counted out in 2015.

DAYTONA Flat Track will also play host to, for the first time in AMA Pro Flat Track in history, a brother and sister racing with National Numbers. Shayna Texter will debut her new No. 52 and join her brother, Cory Texter, owner of No. 65.

Baker, the 2013 Grand National Champion, will be back in the saddle after suffering a shoulder injury at the Superprestigio exhibition race in Barcelona, Spain, in December. His status has been the subject of speculation recently, but the Factory Harley-Davidson rider has confirmed he'll be in the field Thursday.

Jared Mees' wife, Nichole Mees, will not be in the field at Daytona, but plans to run other races in 2015, which she said will be her final season.

The GNC2 ranks will see a number of new faces, but Wells returns as a major threat to take the victory, as does 2014 GNC2 runner-up Davis Fisher, who ended last year with a pair of victories.

Between both classes, a total of six full-time road racers are also scheduled to race at DAYTONA Flat Track. JD Beach will run in the GNC1 class with Hayden Gillim, Jake Lewis, Shane Narbonne, Miles Thornton and Nick McFadden set to race in GNC2.

The entry list also has plenty of international flair with Doug Lawrence and Michael LaBella representing Canada in the GNC1 ranks and Italian Vittorio Marzotto and England's Alan Birtwistle racing in GNC2.

In total, five manufacturers, Honda, Kawasaki, KTM, Suzuki and Yamaha, will be represented between both classes.

For tickets and more information, please visit: http://www.daytonainternationalspee...15/DAYTONA-Flat-Track/DAYTONA-Flat-Track.aspx

For more information on Bruce Rossmeyer's Daytona Harley-Davidson, sponsors of the GNC1 main events at DAYTONA Flat Track, and a full list of Bike Week events at the dealership, visit: http://www.brucerossmeyer.com

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv will be the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events in 2015. The site will also provide coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series.

*About AMA Pro Flat Track:*
AMA Pro Flat Track is a national motorcycle racing series in North America and is considered one of the oldest forms of motorcycle racing. Sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, the Series is highly regarded as the most competitive form of dirt track racing in the world. The 2014 schedule consists of 16 rounds on the country's finest flat track courses. For more information on AMA Pro Flat Track, please visit www.amaproracing.com/ft.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62236


----------



## Ckg2011

*Amateur Supercross: Kylie Fasnacht Wins WMX Opener In Daytona​*
Daytona Beach, Florida (March 9, 2015) - Kylie Fasnacht got off to a perfect start to the 2015 Women's Motocross Championship (WMX) by taking a 1-1 sweep at the series opener at legendary Daytona International Speedway.

The opening round of the eight-round WMX series was split into two days of racing, the first moto taking place on Sunday, while moto two occurred on Monday, the final day of racing for the Ricky Carmichael Amateur Supercross Championship, which the WMX partnered with for round one of its series.

Fasnacht battled for most of Moto One with Australian off-road star MacKenzie Tricker, the two going back and forth in an aggressive battle for the lead.

"Me and MacKenzie Tricker were going at it pretty hard," said the Pro Circuit Kawasaki-backed Fasnacht. "We were going back and forth, block passing each other left and right just about every turn. I love racing like that; it's awesome. It keeps your adrenaline going for sure. It's a great feeling."

In the end, it was Fasnacht with the win, after making an aggressive pass on Tricker, while defending series champ Marissa Markelon in third.

Moto two on Monday saw Fasnacht get off the line in fourth behind Yamaha's Shelby Rolen, Tricker and Team Green's Kaitlyn Morrow. On lap two Tricker went down, leaving only Rolen and Morrow ahead of Fasnacht.

"Sitting on the gate I knew I had to get out to a good start," said Fasnacht. "I knew the track was going to be technical out there, it was going to be rough. I had to choose some good lines and put my head down if I didn't get a good start and make some passes quick."

At the midway point of the race, after passing Rolen a few laps earlier, Fasnacht was found herself on the rear fender of Morrow.

"I felt myself gaining on Kaitlyn a little bit, halfway through the race," said Fasnacht. "We came into a turn and I carried so much speed down the straightaway and then I just set up, came out wide and block passed her to the inside. Really fast down the straightaway."

Once in the lead, Fasnacht was able to pull away to a safe lead before taking the first win of the 2015 season.

The double moto victory gave Fasnacht a total of 50 points for the day in the series standings, compared to 43 points for runner-up Marrow.

The 2015 series marks an eight round schedule which partners with premier amateur motocross events throughout the country - including this weekend's Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross, Freestone Spring Championship, and California Classic.

Additionally, the WMX Championship will also be featured at five rounds of the professional motocross tour with Friday racing at the Hangtown Motocross Classic, High Point National, and the Ironman National, and Sunday racing action after the Tennessee National and RedBud National.

The WMX series resumes on March 21 at Freestone Spring Championship, in Wortham, Texas for round two of its series.

For more information about the 2015 Women's Motocross Series, visit the official website at www.RaceWMX.com or follow Race WMX on Facebook.com/racewmx and at Twitter @raceWMX.

*Women's Motocross Championship Daytona International Speedway.
Daytona Beach, Florida March 8-9, 2015.​*
*Round 1 of 8​*
1. Kylie Fasnacht (Kaw)
2. Kaitlyn Morrow (Yam)
3. Marissa Markelon (Kaw)
4. Shelby Rolen (Yam)
5. MacKenzie Tricker (Yam)
6. Brinsley Dyess (Kaw)
7. Amanda Brown (Hon)
8. Marissa Polencheck (Kaw)
9. Daniel West (Yam)
10. Amber Felicio (Yam)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/691/31654/...ylie-Fasnacht-Wins-WMX-Opener-In-Daytona.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Champions Crowned At Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross​*
Thirty-four Champions were crowned as this week's six-annual Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross (RCSX) wrapped up on Monday, after two full days of racing on the historic grounds of Daytona International Speedway.

With over 1,400 race entries, including some of the biggest names in amateur motocross, the AMA-sanctioned RCSX event kicked off the five-race American Motocross Championships schedule.

Racing got underway on Sunday with timed practice sessions in the morning, followed immediately by the start of the heat races. Monday's racing action resumed with the remainder of heat races; followed by last chance qualifiers and finally, the Main Events

The racing action kicked off on Sunday with heat races and the start of last chance qualifiers, with Main Events picking up throughout the day on Monday. Thirty-four Major Champions were crowned at the six-annual event, while one rider, Kylie Fasnacht, emerged victorious as the round one winner of the Women's Motocross Championship (WMX) with a 1-1 sweep in Daytona.

Monster Energy Team Green Kawasaki's Darian Sanyei doubled up at the highest level of competition, claiming championships in 450 A/Pro Sport and 250 All-Star A/B. Sanyei didn't have it easy, though, with a host of heavy hitters like Mitchell Harrison, Daniel Baker, Chase Bell and Tristan Charboneau hot in pursuit throughout every moto.

In the mini classes it was Husqvarna Racing's Jalek Swoll who came away with a pair of championships, sweeping both the Mini Sr. 1 (12-13) and Mini Sr. 2 (12-14) classes. Swoll also finished sixth in the Super Mini (12-16) Main Event.

MKS Motokicks/GPMX Motocross School's Greg Pamart dominated the Senior/Vet ranks with a total of three championships in Daytona.

Pennsylvania's Pamart claimed a title in the Vet (35+), Vet A (30+) and Senior A (40+) classes.

In the 65cc classes, it was KTM Orange Brigade's Matthew Leblanc who topped the field with two championships behind him. Leblanc captured the 65 (10-11) and 65 (7-11) Open titles, while also finishing second in the 85 (9-11) class.

*2015 Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross Champions​*
Senior B/C (40+) Steve Nagy (SUZ)

85cc (9-13) Open Stilez Robertson (KAW)

College (16-24) Brandon Hartranft (YAM)

Junior (25+) Zack Crosby (KAW)

Masters (50+) Earl May (KAW)

250 C (12-16) Zachary Robinson (YAM)

250 C (17+) Denner Daniel Alves (HON)

250 B Austin Forkner (KAW)

250 A / Pro Sport Daniel Baker (KTM)

Girls (9-13) Jazzmyn Canfield (YAM)

65 (7-11) Open Matthew Leblanc (KTM)

450 C (21+) Diego Tavares (HON)

Mini Sr. 1 (12-13) Jalek Swoll (HSK)

Senior A (40+) Greg Pamart (KAW)

Senior (45+) John Grewe (KAW)

85 (9-11) Jett Reynolds (KAW)

Schoolboy 2 (13-16) Joey Crown (KAW)

WMX Kylie Fasnacht (KAW)

250 All-Star A/B Darian Sanayei (KAW)

51 (7-8 ) Limited Haiden Deegan (KTM)

51 (4-6) Limited Will Canaguier (COB)

Mini Sr. 2 (12-14) Jalek Swoll (HSK)

Two-Stroke (16+) Brandon Gourley (YAM)

Vet (35+) Greg Pamart (KAW)

Women Amateur (12+) Gracie Vanhorn (KAW)

450 B John "Rookie" White (YAM)

450 A/Pro Sport Darian Sanayei (KAW)

51 (4-8 ) Open Jordan Renfro (KTM)

Super Mini (12-16) Lance Kobusch (KAW)

Vet B/C (30+) Steve Nagy (SUZ)

Vet A (30+) Greg Pamart (KAW)

65 (10-11) Matthew Leblanc (KTM)

65 (7-9) Nick Romano (KAW)

450 C (14-20) Tanner Olson (KAW)

Schoolboy 1 (12-16) Challen Tennant (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/612/31651/...ky-Carmichael-Daytona-Amateur-Supercross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Two New Dates Add To GNC Pro FT Schedule​*
Dover International Speedway in Dover Delaware and the Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway in Charlotte North Carolina have been added to the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Schedule.

The Charlotte round will be contested on August 29th, while the Dover Delaware round will be contested on September 19th.

The Rolling Thunder show is also tentativly scheduled for a June 4th visit to the Summer XGames in Austin TX at the Circuit of The Americas.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*A Look Inside AMA Pro Flat Track's Longstanding History of Racing In Daytona Beach, Fla.​*
Nowhere else can lay claim to the same history of motorcycle racing as Daytona Beach, Fla., making it the perfect place to kick off the season for America's original extreme sport and one of the most historic championships in racing.

The 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season gets underway with its annual Daytona doubleheader March 12-13, just outside Daytona International Speedway's west banking on the quarter-mile limestone surface that is DAYTONA Flat Track. The circuit sits just miles from the hard-packed sand beaches famous for being a breeding ground for motorsports.

The doubleheader will mark the 62nd consecutive season that professional flat track racing has taken place in Daytona Beach, and the sixth straight season racing at DAYTONA Flat Track.

Dating back to 1954, the first year AMA Pro Flat Track held a race in Daytona Beach, the series competed on the running track of a football stadium called Welch Memorial Stadium. The races were successful, beginning the tradition for what has grown into Daytona Bike Week. Riders like Ed Fisher, Joe Leonard, Ronnie Rall, Dick Mann, Gary Nixon and Bart Markel shined during this time, as they served as pioneers for the sport of flat track racing, paving the way for future stars.

Underdog Jack Davin earned the first main event victory at Welch Memorial Stadium in 1954, as he won the 25-lap race despite a strong challenge by Fisher. Both riders were on new Triumph 150cc Terriers, which at the time was beast of a motorcycle on the shorter tracks in the Grand National Championship.

Terry Poovey would go on to be the winningest rider at Memorial Stadium, earning 10 victories there.

Fast-forward to 1989, when the Grand National Championship shifted to Municipal Stadium, a 10,000-seat facility that included a quarter-mile oval specially designed for motorcycle racing. For competitors and fans, the move was a big step forward. While the old stadium was absolutely flat, the new track was banked seven degrees in the turns and three degrees on the straights. It measured exactly one quarter-mile and its concrete grandstands on both sides of the track nearly doubled the capacity to that of Welch Memorial Stadium.

Notable competitors of this particular era included Jay Springsteen, Ronnie Jones, Mike Kidd, Scott Parker, Joe Kopp and Chris Carr, winner of 78 Grand National Championship main events throughout the course of his 26-year career, second to Parker's 94 on the all-time list.

A 19-year-old rider by the name of Steve Aseltine stole the show on opening night in the new stadium, catching Ronnie Jones off the final turn on the final lap to win the first main event at Municipal Stadium in front of a packed house of energetic fans. Aseltine shined again the following night, going flag-to-flag in the night's main event to earn his second victory in the season's first two races.

Aseltine would win two more mains at Municipal Stadium, second to Carr, who would win eight there.

After 21 seasons of racing at Municipal Stadium, AMA Pro Flat Track again changed the location of where the series competed.

Since 2010, DAYTONA Flat Track has served as the location for the annual season-opening doubleheader featuring the stars of the Grand National Championship. In AMA Pro Flat Track's first two main events at DAYTONA Flat Track, it was Sammy Halbert and Jake Johnson who captured checkered flags. The duo, at the time, were just a couple of young racers trying to make a name for themselves at the elite GNC1 level.

Now, in 2015, riders like Halbert, Johnson, Kenny Coolbeth, Brad Baker, Jared Mees and Bryan Smith are here to carry the torch into the future and assure the past champions and legends of the sport that their legacies are in good hands. The riders and bikes have changed over the years, but the common denominator is terrific racing and enthusiastic spectator turnouts. And a win at Daytona still puts you among the legends of the sport.

Tune in Thursday and Friday, March 12-13, on http://www.FansChoice.tv to watch the events live or visit http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/?homepage=true to purchase tickets.

For more a deeper look at the history of flat track racing in Daytona Beach, check out "Daytona Hot Shoe, The History of Short Track Motorcycle Racing in Daytona Beach" by J.J. O'Malley, available here.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62250


----------



## Ckg2011

*National #80 Stevie Bonsey Leads National #1 Jared Mees​*
*Daytona Short Track: Stevie Bonsey Ends Win Drought​*
Dodge Bros. Suzuki's Stevie Bonsey ended his win drought-Calistoga 2010-and took home the first win of the 2015 AMA Grand National Championship at the Daytona Beach Short Track.

And the former 125cc GP racer did so on a borrowed bike that he brought from California in a borrowed van.

"I'm on top of the world," Bonsey said. "It's been a real struggle to get out here. I drove out by myself. Thank god for Travis Smith for helping me put this together and Frankie Garcia for loaning me the bike&#8230; It's been a long deal to try and get ready for this season but it's paying off and I'm hungry now."

Right on Bonsey's rear wheel for most of the race trying to get the Californian to succumb to the pressure was reigning Grand National Champion Jared Mees on the Montgomeryville CC Rogers Racing Honda.

"I was just glued to his [Bonsey] rear wheel was hoping for a mistake out of Stevie and he's a phenomenal rider; he didn't make one," Mees said. "I played it very, very safe. I held back and the checkered flag came out early.

In third was Dash For Cash winner, Zanotti Racing's Kenny Coolbeth ahead of another Honda rider, TJ Burnett Farms' Brandon Robinson. After the three Hondas was a pair of Yamahas-R&R Racing's Robert Pearson in fifth and Fredricktown Yamaha's Sammy Halbert in sixth.

Jake Johnson finished in seventh on a Hart Racing Kawasaki ahead of teammate Briar Bauman on a Honda. Rounding out the top 10 was Doug Lawrence on a Honda Jake Shoemaker, also on a Honda.

The Brothers Powersports Boughner Racing Honda's Brad Baker on ended the night 12th. The former champ was looking to try and salvage as much points as possible after having his second surgery to repair a broken radial head replacement just six weeks prior to the season opener.

Also trying to salvage points was Oasis Homes Crosley Radio Honda's Bryan Smith. Smith who's been known to struggle at the Daytona Short Track had to use one of his provisional cards to make the main and finished 16th.

In the GNC 2 class Andrew Luker took home his first win in what was only his second GNC2 race ever. Joining Luker on the podium was John Vanderlaan in second and Dan Bromley in third.

*2015 Daytona Short Track I​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 Results​*
1. Stevie Bonsey (Suzuki)
2. Jared Mees (Honda)
3. Kenny Coolbeth Jr. (Honda)
4. Brandon Robinson (Honda)
5. Robert Pearson (Yamaha)
6. Sammy Halbert (Yamaha)
7. Jake Johnson (Kawasaki)
8. Briar Bauman (Honda)
9. Doug Lawrence (Honda)
10. Jake Shoemaker (Honda)

*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC2 Results*

1. Andrew Luker (Honda)
2. John Vanderlaan (Honda)
3. Dan Bromley (KTM)
4. Nick Armstrong (Honda)
5. Justin Jones (Honda)
6. Jamison Minor (Honda)
7. Dalton Gauthier (Yamaha)
8. Hayden Gillim (Kawasaki)
9. Brandon Wilhelm (Honda)
10. Michael Inderbitzin (Honda)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/689/31663/...rt-Track--Stevie-Bonsey-Ends-Win-Drought.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daytona Short Track GNC-1 & GNC-2 Heat Races​*





*GNC-2 LCQ & GNC-1 Semi Races​*





*GNC-2 Daytona Short Track Main Event​*





*2015 Daytona Short Track GNC-1 Grand National Main Event​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Ken Roczen To Sit Out Next Three Rounds​*
The RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Jones/Suzuki Factory Racing team says that Ken Roczen is going to take the next three weeks off to give his injured ankle, the one he injured at Atlanta I, time to heal.

Roczen re-aggravated the injury during practice at last weekend's Daytona Supercross and pulled out of the event. According to the team, after meeting with doctors earlier this week and consulting with RCH team owners Carey Hart and Ricky Carmichael, Roczen chose to heed the group's collective recommendation and take some time off to allow his injuries to heal completely. The 20-year-old German rider was diagnosed with a partial ligament tear, a high ankle sprain and a deep bone bruise.

"It's a tough decision but we can't afford not to take this seriously," said Roczen. "I had it looked at again this week and we all decided that the only way my ankle is going to heal properly is if I take some time off. There's a weekend off in between St. Louis and Houston so this will actually give me a month to recover. I'm really bummed because Daytona was the first race I missed in a long time. It'll be tough to be on the sidelines but, if I continue to ride and keep aggravating my ankle, it's not going to get any better. Unfortunately, it is what it is. For the next three races, I'll be resting and cheering for Broc [Tickle, Roczen's teammate]."

"It's a tough situation for Ken but we're all behind him 100 percent and know that he's making the right decision," said the team's co-owner Ricky Carmichael. "It's really been a snowball-type of effect since he fell the first time at Atlanta. Ever since then, he's aggravated it a little bit more every week and that's how we ended up where we are today. When you're an athlete and a true competitor, it's really hard to shut it down in the middle of a season to take the time your body needs to heal. That's not how an athlete is programmed. In 2004 I had to sit out the entire Supercross season to fix my knee and let it heal. It's a hard choice. We're all in his corner."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31661/Racing-Article/SSupercross:%20Ken%20Roczen%20To%20Sit%20Out%20Next%20Three%20Roundsupercross--Ken-Roczen-To-Sit-Out-Next-Three-Rounds.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Track: Kenny Coolbeth Jr. Tops Night Two of Racing At Daytona​*
Kenny Coolbeth Jr. showed the youngsters how it's done at round two of the 2015 AMA Grand National Championship at the Daytona Beach Short Track just outside turn one at the legendary Daytona International Speedway.

The event - the at DAYTONA Flat Track - which was sponsored by Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event, and sponsored by Bruce Rossmeyer's Daytona Harley-Davidson, was the Zanotti Racing Honda rider's first win of the young season, although it was also his second win at the facility in as many years, beating Honda's Brandon Robinson by 6.474 seconds.

"This is truly an amazing feeling that I have right now and I can't thank my team enough for helping me get to where I am today," said Coolbeth.

Robinson jumped out to the early lead, holding the top spot until the second lap when Coolbeth snuck underneath in turn four.

Robinson, riding his No. 44 T.J. Burnett Farms Honda, was able to held off a late charge by Fredericktown Yamaha's Sammy Halbert.

Fourth went to Zanotti Racing Honda's Henry Wiles, who was forced to make up for a poor start, and in the came out on top of a three-way battle dor the position ahead of Hart Racing Honda's Briar Bauman and Don's Kawasaki's Jeffrey Carver Jr.

The rest of the top10 looked like Robert Pearson (Yam), Jake Constantine (Hon), Chad Cose (Hon) and Johnny Lewis (Hon).

In the GNC 2 class, RLJ Racing/Honda's Justin Jones claimed his first AMA Pro Flat Track GNC2 victory 2.695 seconds ahead of Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda's Davis Fisher, while Scott Powersports Yamaha's Dalton Gauthier rounded out the podium.

*2015 Daytona Short Track 2​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 Results*

1. Kenny Coolbeth (Hon)
2. Brandon Robinson (Hon)
3. Sammy Halbert (Yam)
4. Henry Wiles (Hon)
5. Briar Bauman (Hon)
6. Jeffrey Carver Jr. (Kaw)
7. Robert Pearson (Yam)
8. Jake Constantine (Hon)
9. Chad Cose (Hon)
10. Johnny Lewis (Hon)

*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC2 Results*

1. Justin Jones (Hon)
2. Davis Fisher (Hon)
3. Dalton Gaithier (Yam)
4. Andrew uker (Hon)
5. Brandon Wilhelm (Hon)
6. Shwn McNary (Hon)
7. Jason Monaco (Hon)
8. Ryan Wells (Hon)
9. J.R. Addison (Hon)
10. Hayden Gillim (Kaw)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/689/31670/...-Jr--Tops-Night-Two-Of-Racing-At-Daytona.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daytona Short Track II GNC-2 Main Event​*





*Daytona Short Track II GNC-1 Grand National Main Event​*





*GNC-1 Post Race Press Conference​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Regal Pads Arenacross Point Lead​*
The ninth round of the 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, got underway on Friday night from Landers Center.

Two highly competitive Arenacross Class Main Events produced another dead heat for the overall win, but thanks to his triumph in the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge, Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Kyle Regal was able to cement himself as the championship points leader by earning his third victory of the 2015 season.

In the return of the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship, College Hunks Moving Junk/Spinechillers KTM's Dave Ginolfi needed just a third-place finish to capture his second Eastern Regional title with two rounds remaining. In the Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, GEICO Honda's Tristan Charboneau, a Road to Supercross competitor, raced to the first win of his professional career.

As the gate dropped on the first Arenacross Class Main Event, Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose asserted himself out front ahead of ThermoTec/FMC Racing Yamaha's Bobby Kiniry and the Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing duo of Regal and Gavin Faith. However, it didn't take long for Kiniry to put the pressure on Blose. They went side-by-side before Kiniry made the pass for the lead coming to the line. He was quickly followed by Regal, causing Blose to drop two positions in the span of a couple laps.

The top three remained the same for the majority of the 15-lap Main Event until Blose fell into the clutches of Faith in a battle for third. The two battled one another until Faith made the pass stick on Lap 10. From there, Kiniry raced to the win a little over two seconds ahead of Regal. Faith was a solid third, with Blose fourth and TZR Woodstock KTM's Travis Sewell rounding out the top five.

Kiniry had the distinction of selecting the inversion for the second Main Event, and with the help of the Southaven crowd he chose the case with the number eight, meaning half the field would be inverted.

As the field stormed out of the gate for the second Main Event, Faith emerged from the fray with the lead ahead of Regal and Team Babbitt's Jacob Hayes. Lap one was filled with action as Blose overcame a fifth-place start to move into third, while Hayes ended up dropping three spots to sixth.

Out front, the Husqvarna duo established a comfortable lead over the field, but the rider to watch was Kiniry. After starting sixth, the Yamaha rider methodically worked his way to the front, moving into the top five on lap one and then into fourth on lap four.

On lap 10 the top spots shifted again when Regal briefly went off the track and lost a spot to Blose. He was able to regroup and take the position back just one lap later.

As he fell back to third Blose came under fire from Kiniry, who made the pass on lap 12 to steal the final spot on the podium. Faith took the checkered flag nearly three seconds ahead of Regal, with Kiniry a close third. Blose finished fourth while Hayes held on to finish fifth.

In the Head 2 Head Challenge earlier in the evening, Regal and Kiniry put on a show for the Landers Center crowd in the final pairing. The two riders both shared the lead over the course of the two-lap sprint, making passes all over the track. In the end Regal got the upper hand to take the win and additional championship bonus point. Coincidentally enough the outcome of the race played a major role in determining the overall classification.

Regal's 2-2 results combined with his extra bonus point from the Head 2 Head Challenge gave him the advantage in what was a three-way tie for first at the conclusion of the Main Events. He edged out Faith in second (3-1), who earned second by virtue of his better finish in the second Main Event, and Kiniry in third (1-3) by just a single point. Blose finished fourth (4-4), while Team Babbitt's Matt Goerke rounded out the overall top five (6-7).

Regal, who entered the night with a one-point lead in the championship standings, moved to 12 points ahead of Goerke. Hayes, who finished seventh overall (9-5), is third, 13 points out of the lead.

The Metro PCS Blazing Fast Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event was about as ideal of an effort as Charboneau could ask for. The GEICO Honda rider grabbed the holeshot and seized control of the 15-lap race ahead of ThermoTec/FMC Racing Yamaha's Josh Cartwright and Sizemore's Garage Honda's Drayke Sizemore.

Charboneau and Cartwright were in a class of their own out front, but all eyes were on Ginolfi and his run to the championship.

The points leader started the Main Event in fifth, but patiently moved his way toward a podium result.

After three-way battle took place between Sizemore, Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM's Daniel Blair and Ginolfi, both Blair and Ginolfi got the better of Sizemore on lap three.

After that Ginolfi put the pressure on Blair for third for several laps, making the pass for the position on Lap 6. Charboneau and Cartwright maintained their spots out front for the entirety of the Main Event while Ginolfi secured the title with a third-place finish.

Ginolfi has been nothing short of impressive in his run to the Eastern Regional title, earning two wins, six podium finishes and finishing no worse than fourth in eight nights of racing.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ycle-racing/regal-pads-arenacross-point-lead/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marvin Musquin Pushes 250 East SX Winning Streak To Three​*
Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin dominated the 250 East Supercross final in Indianapolis. It marked the fourth victory of the season and third in a row for the talented Frenchman and pushed his lead in the series to 16 points.

GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle, the defending class champion, started the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Main Event with the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Martin Davalos quickly moved around Bogle to take over the lead. Musquin followed closely in second place on the opening lap and passed Davalos on the next lap.

While riding in second place on Lap 1, Davalos crashed and dropped several positions. On Lap 2, Davalos would crash again, and at the halfway point of the race, he was running in 19th place.

On Lap 9, Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy, who was running in third place, suffered mechanical failure and was forced to withdraw from the race. Savatgy came into tonight in fourth place in season standings.

Bogle held on for second place and is second overall in season standings. This year he has been on the podium at every race with two second place finishes and three third place finishes.

Rookie RJ Hampshire earned the first podium of his career with a third-place finish. Hampshire advanced into fourth place from sixth place in the season standings.

"I came into the season with the goal of making every Main Event, so to be on the podium is a great accomplishment," said Hampshire.

Musquin now has four wins on the season and eight career 250SX Class wins.
HRT Racing's Vicki Golden, who is attempting to become the first female in history to qualify for a Monster Energy Supercross race, came within seven-hundredths of a second of qualifying for the Fast 40, which would have transferred her to the night's racing program.

Racing action takes place next Saturday night, March 21, at Detroit's Ford Field.

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Results: Indianapolis*

Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM
Justin Bogle, Cushing, Okla., Honda
RJ Hampshire, Hudson, Fla., Honda
Jordon Smith, Belmont, N.C., Honda
Kyle Cunningham, Aledo, Texas, Honda
James Decotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda
Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda
Colt Nichols, Muskogee, Okla., Honda
Vince Friese, Cape Girardeau, Mo., Honda
Jace Owen, Mattoon, Ill., Honda

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Season Standings*

Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM, 122
Justin Bogle, Cushing, Okla., Honda, 106
Jeremy Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 85
RJ Hampshire, Hudson, Fla., Honda, 74
Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki, 73
Martin Davalos, Cairo, Ga., Husqvarna, 62
Vince Friese, Cape Girardeau, Mo., Honda, 58
James Decotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda, 57
Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda, 57
Anthony Rodriguez, Cairo, Ga., Yamaha, 52​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31675/...shes-250-East-SX-Winning-Streak-to-Three.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey In Charge In Indy​*
Ryan Dungey was flawless at on very technical track in front of a massive crowd of 60,491 fans at Lucas Oil Stadium in Indianapolis. Dungey scored the commanding victory in the Indy Supercross over factory Honda riders Cole Seely and Trey Canard.

Dungey took the lead on the first lap and pulled away to a comfortable 3.915-second victory. Seely hung tough for several laps, but Dungey's relentless perfection earned him the gap by the checkered flag.

Trey Canard turned took what should have been a miserable night and managed to pull through to salvage a podium finish, this after being nearly last off the start.

Andrew Short put his BTO Sports.com/KTM across the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award line before Dungey and Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely to start the 450SX Class Main Event. Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed, who captured his first win of the season at the first race in Atlanta, crashed in Turn 2 and remounted in last place.

Dungey moved into the lead on Lap 1 as Seely took over second place. Tomac, who came into tonight in third place, crashed on Lap 1 and lost several valuable positions. On Lap 2, Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Weston Peick passed Short for third place.

Team HRC's Trey Canard charged through the field, eventually passing Peick for third place on Lap 10. Canard held on for third place, his seventh podium finish of the season.

Seely earned a season-best second place finish and moved into fourth place in the season standings, up from seventh place.

"I thought I would have something for Ryan [Dungey] tonight, but I dropped back a bit, but I will take a second place," said Seely.

With a 45-point lead in the season standings, Dungey has five wins on the year and is the fifth rider in history to win back-to-back races in Indianapolis. In the 23 races held in Indianapolis, the winner of the race has gone on to win the 450SX Class Championship 17 times.

"This is a week-by-week battle," said Dungey. "I knew how important the start was, and Andrew [Short] was up front early on, so I knew I had to get around him," said Dungey. "It was a tough track; on the last lap, I took it nice and easy."

Next Saturday the series moves to Detroit's Ford Field.

*450SX Class Results: Indianapolis*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda
Weston Peick, Menifee, Calif., Yamaha
Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., Kawasaki
Andrew Short, Smithville, Texas, KTM
Josh Grant, Wildomar, Calif., Kawasaki
Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki
Jake Weimer, Wildomar, Calif., Kawasaki

*450SX Class Season Standings*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM, 249
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda, 204
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda, 169
Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda, 160
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki, 156
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki, 152
Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna, 144
Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki, 141
Andrew Short, Smithville, Texas, KTM, 124
Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki, 120​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31676/Racing-Article/Ryan-Dungey-In-Charge-in-Indy.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Anderson, Blake Baggett Incidents In Indy​*
Today in the first 450 practice at Round 11 of Monster Energy AMA Supercross in Indianapolis, both Jason Anderson and Blake Baggett were not allowed to continue practice following two separate incidents.

The first incident occurred in the first corner following the finish line where Baggett cut inside Anderson, bumping him off the track.

The second incident took place after practice had been red flagged due to a Jimmy Albertson crash. (Albertson's shoulder popped out.) On the restart, Anderson ran into Baggett after which the officials talked with each rider. After the conversation with officials, neither rider returned to practice.

*First Incident​* 




*Second Incident​* 




*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/03/14/jason-anderson-blake-baggett-incidents-in-indy


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harley-Davidson Named Title Sponsor of AMA Pro Flat Track's Premier GNC1 Class​*
AMA Pro Racing is pleased to announce Harley-Davidson Motor Company as the new entitlement sponsor of AMA Pro Flat Track's premier GNC1 class for the 2015 season.

The best flat track racers in the world will compete for the title of Grand National Champion, an illustrious distinction dating back to 1954, in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 class presented by Vance & Hines.

The agreement includes a $100,000 bonus fund which will be available to all riders in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class and paid out on a per-race basis. An additional $25,000 bonus fund has also been established for riders utilizing Harley-Davidson equipment.

"Harley-Davidson is an iconic brand and represents the tradition, history and lifestyle that has been synonymous with dirt track racing for decades," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "We are focused on growing AMA Pro Flat Track while honoring the long tradition of the sport, and Harley-Davidson is a company we want to be associated with as we continue our journey. Their support is greatly appreciated, and we expect this to be a successful relationship for years to come."

Harley-Davidson has roots dating back to 1903 and is one of the most iconic brands in America, let alone motorcycles and motorcycle racing. It is also the most successful brand of motorcycle in the AMA Pro Flat Track series, with 668 GNC1 main event wins to its credit. Current GNC1 champion, Jared Mees, piloted a Harley-Davidson XR750 in 2014 and will try to repeat aboard the same machine in 2015.

"Stemming from our deep roots in the history of flat track racing, Harley-Davidson is excited to step up our involvement this year as the GNC1 title sponsor," said Harley-Davidson Racing Manager Kris Schoonover. "The loyal flat track fans coupled with our success on the track is all the reason we need to support the passionate racers that engage in the adrenaline of this sport, now and into the future."

Following Round 2 from DAYTONA Flat Track in Daytona Beach, Fla., on Friday, AMA Pro Flat Track will head to Springfield, Ill., for the historic Springfield Mile, where the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines riders will make their 2015 twins debut.

For more information on Harley-Davidson, please visit: http://www.harley-davidson.com/.

Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.

AMA Pro Racing is the premier professional motorcycle racing organization in North America, operating a full schedule of events and championships for a variety of motorcycle disciplines. Learn more about AMA Pro Racing at www.amaproracing.com.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62272


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dungey Riding Momentum To Detroit​*
After winning three consecutive Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, races for the first time in his career, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey will look to make it four in-a-row as he chases his first-ever 450SX Class win at Detroit's Ford Field on Saturday night.

Dungey's Eastern Regional 250SX Class teammate, Marvin Musquin, is also in the midst of a three-race winning streak and, like Dungey, has hopes of taking home his first win in the Motor City. Both riders have seized control of their respective championships, winning four of the last five races, and will bring comfortable double-digit point leads into Detroit.

Dungey's win in Indianapolis this past weekend, in which he led all 20 laps of the Main Event for the second time this season, extended his points lead to 45 over Team Honda HRC's Canard and gives KTM 19 career 450SX Class wins.

Dungey did capture the 250SX Class Main Event win in Detroit during his rookie season in 2007, and with a win on Saturday night he would become the fourth dual-class winner in the Motor City. He is the only rider in 2015 to finish inside the top-10 at every race and is currently in the midst of a 10-race podium streak.

Team HRC Honda's Cole Seely equaled his season-best second-place finish in Indy and with it moved to fourth place in 450SX Class season standings. The 450SX Class rookie is now just nine points behind GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac, who suffered a crash in Indianapolis that resulted in an 11th-place finish. Seely challenged Dungey during the early stages of the race before eventually settling into the runner-up spot.

"I thought I would have something for Ryan [Dungey] tonight, but I dropped back a bit. But I will take a second place," said Seely on the podium after the race.

Giving chase to Dungey's 45-point lead in the 450SX Class is Seely's Factory Honda teammate Canard, who took over second in the standings three races ago and remains Dungey's primary championship threat. Canard finished with an impressive third in Indianapolis following an 11th-place start and has two wins on the season combined with seven podium results.

In hot pursuit of his first career title on U.S. soil, former world champion Musquin has four wins and a runner-up finish through five Eastern Regional 250SX Class races (identical results to his teammate Dungey over that span).

Musquin and GEICO Honda's Bogle are the only riders to finish on the podium at every race this season, but the Frenchman's dominance in the win column has allowed him to open a 16-point lead in the championship standings.

Musquin took advantage of a second-place start in Indianapolis to work his way into the lead on Lap 1 and eventually win by a 22.351 margin of victory.

For the second time in his career, he has won three consecutive races.

"My starts weren't that great tonight, but I was able to make some great passes and ride aggressive," said Musquin on the podium. "The track was technical tonight and tough to ride. At one point, I looked back and couldn't see the second place guy."

Defending Eastern Regional 250SX Class Champion Bogle held on to his third runner-up finish of the season despite going off the track and crashing in the Main Event. Bogle's trio of second-place efforts is complemented by a pair of third-place finishes, but the Oklahoma native is still in search of his first win this season. Last year in Detroit, Bogle finished second and hopes to pick up his first win at Ford Field.

Bogle's teammate RJ Hampshire took advantage of the late misfortune of Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy to ride to the first podium finish of his career. Prior to Indianapolis, the rookie, and graduate of the Ricky Carmichael Road to Supercross in AMSOIL Arenacross, had four top-10 finishes but had only cracked the top-five once.

"I came into the season with the goal of making every Main Event, so to be on the podium is a great accomplishment," said Hampshire after the race.

Hampshire moved up two positions in the season standings and now sits fourth overall, 11 points behind Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin. For Martin, Indy was forgettable as the Main Event winner from the first race in Atlanta failed to qualify for the Main Event at Lucas Oil Stadium and fell from second to third in the points.

HRT Racing Suzuki's Vicki Golden, who is attempting to become the first female in history to qualify for a Monster Energy Supercross race, came within seven-hundredths of a second of qualifying for the "Fast 40″ in Indianapolis, which would have transferred her into the night's racing program. Confidence is growing for Golden each week, and she has her sights set on making the "Fast 40″ during her Detroit debut.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-motocross/dungey-riding-momentum-to-detroit/


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing Announces Addition of Delmar, Del., Race To The 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule​*
AMA Pro Racing announced today the addition of a Half-Mile race to the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, which will be held at Delaware International Speedway in Delmar, Del., Sept. 19.

The addition of the "Roar on the Shore," which will coincide with a popular motorcycle rally in nearby Ocean City, Md., brings the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule to 16 total events.

"We're happy to add a new venue to our 2015 schedule, and to return to the state of Delaware," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Grand National Championship events in Delaware date back to 1975, and with the track's proximity to major population centers and a motorcycle rally in Ocean City, we know this will be a very popular event."

Delaware International Speedway, located just north of the Maryland border and a short trip from Salisbury, Md., will be a new venue for AMA Pro Flat Track.

"We're excited to bring the top flat track riders in the country to Delaware International Speedway," said John Zimmerman, one of the promoters of the event, along with Charlie Cathel, Bob Jones, Cher Zimmerman and Johnny Zimmerman.

AMA Pro Flat Track last raced in Delaware in 2002 when it ran a Half-Mile in Harrington, Del. That event was first run in 1975. The First State has seen wins from legends such as Scott Parker, Jay Springsteen and Steve Morehead. Christopher Hart won the last race held in Delaware, aboard a Harley-Davidson.

Both the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class and the GNC2 class will be featured at Delmar, and both classes will run twin-cylinder motorcycles.

For more information on Delaware International Speedway, please visit: http://delawareracing.com/DirtTrack/

Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62309


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle Gets First Win Of Season​*
Justin Bogle broke through to grab his first win in the Eastern Regional 250SX Class since last year's round in New Jersey at tonight's 12th round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series in Detroit's Ford Field, leading all 15 laps in the process.

The GEICO Honda rider struggled in practice, qualifying eighth fastest, but grabbed the holeshot to start the main event and rode an impressive race to take the win, despite holding off pressure from Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy at the start of the race, while Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Anthony Rodriguez ran in the number-three spot.

Series points leader, Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin, who came into tonight's race with four wins, moved into third on lap three after getting off to a bad start.

On lap seven, Musquin passed Savatgy for second place and eventually began to pull away.

By the time Musquin got into second, Bogle had a huge lead and at the finish, the Honda rider had a full six-second advantage over Musquin for the win.

"The bike is a rocket ship, and it got me off to a great start," said Bogle. "We have to take every weekend with the same approach. It's going to be tough with two races left on the Eastern Regional 250SX Class schedule, but I am going to keep my head down."

Musquin finished second for the second time the season and Savatgy finished third for the second time this season.

"Once again, the start was key, and I didn't get the start I needed," said Musquin. "Second place isn't bad and I have the points lead still."

Both Musquin and Bogle have been on the podium at every race this season. With the win, Bogle cut into Musquin's points lead and now trails by 13 points.

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Results*

1. Justin Bogle (Hon)
2. Marvin Musquin (KTM)
3. Joey Savatgy (Kaw)
4. Jeremy Martin (Yam)
5. Anthony Rodriquez (Yam)
6. Colt Nichols (Hon)
7. Kyle Cunningham (Hon)
8. Mitchell Oldenburg (Yam)
9. James Decotis (Hon)
10. Jace Owen (Hon)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31700/...as-Justin-Bogle-Gets-First-Win-Of-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Eli Tomac Gets Second Win Of The Year In Detroit​*
KTM riders Ryan Dungey and Marvin Musquin have swept the podiums at the last three races, but tonight in Detroit it was GEICO Honda riders Eli Tomac and Justin Bogle topping both rostrums, winning both the 450SX and 250SX classes at the 12th round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series in Ford Field.

In the 450 class, Dungey got out to a quick start, passing BTO Sports KTM's Andrew Short on the opening lap to take the lead, however, Tomac ran down the hard-charging Dungey and made a perfect execution of a difficult quad-jump into a right-hander to put a nice block-pass on Dungey to take over the top spot on lap five of the 20-lap main event.

Tomac led the remaining 15 laps as he steadily increased his lead to nearly 12 seconds by the end of the race. The win was Tomac's second of the season.

Meanwhile, after claiming his third heat race win of the season, Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely continues to get good starts and ran fourth behind Monster Energy Kawasaki's Davi Millsaps but took over third when Millsaps bobbled on lap four.

Discount Tires/TwoTwo Motorsports Kawasaki's Chad Reed ran a solid and consistent race, running fifth for the first half of the race before he, too, passed Millsaps and moved into fourth for the remainder of the race.

Millsaps held on for fifth, while Reed's teammate Josh Grant turned in one of his best performances for sixth.

Even though Dungey finished second on the difficult Detroit course, the KTM rider still managed to increase his lead in the overall standings due to the fact that the runner-up in the points heading into tonight's race, Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard, crashed with Jake Weimer during his heat race and according to a source at Honda may have suffered a fractured lower left arm.

He is expected to visit his personal doctor when he gets home.

Heading into next week's round in St. Louis, Dungey maintains a comfortable lead in the standings with 271 points, followed by Canard with 204 and Tomac with 194.

*450SX Class Results*

1. Eli Tomac (Honda)
2. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
3. Cole Seely (Honda)
4. Chad Reed (Kawasaki)
5. Davi Millsaps (Kawasaki)
6. Josh Grant (Kawasaki)
7. Broc Tickle (Suzuki)
8. Blake Baggett (Suzuki)
9. Andrew Short (KTM)
10. Justin Brayton (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31699/...c-Gets-Second-Win-Of-The-Year-In-Detroit.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*EnduroCross: Perfect Night For Mike Brown In Utah​*
Rockstar FMF Husqvarna Factory Racing's Mike Brown led from start to finish to take his first GEICO EnduroCross win since 2013 in Salt Lake City, Utah.

Rockstar Lucas Oil Husqvarna's Colton Haaker was able to apply pressure on the last lap, but settled for second while Factory Beta's Max Gerston rode a smart race to finish third.

Brown's night went great from the beginning with the veteran throwing down an insanely fast lap time during the evening Hot Laps session while also "quadding" a step-on-step-off section of the track previously un-attempted by EnduroCross' best. He took the first gate pick and a bonus championship point into the Main Event. From there, he grabbed the Nexen Tire $500 Holeshot award. And that's when the race got interesting.

Most of the drama of the evening took place right after the finish tire jump-into the second turn of the course. Taking the leading role in that drama was FMF/RPM/KTM Team Maxxis' Cody Webb and Haaker.

The pair charged for the inside line, both refusing to shut down and leave the second spot to the other-the result was them both going down and the rest of the class stacking up, around and on-top of them.

Haaker would re-mount quickly (inside the top-10), while Webb suffered the worst of it with multiple bikes and riders blocking his way. Webb would rejoin the race towards the back of the back. Somehow, Gerston made his way through relatively unscathed.

Meanwhile, it was clean sailing up front for Brown. On a fast track it was clear he'd be hard to catch but Gerston kept him in-check for the first half of the race with Webb's teammate Ty Tremaine in third. But behind them, Haaker and Webb were on a mission.

By the halfway point, Haaker had charged past SRT Racing-backed rider Cory Graffunder and Tremaine to put the pressure on Gerston. Gerston looked strong, holding him off until around five laps to go when Haaker made a smooth move on the rocks to get by.

Webb was flying, too and managed to work his way through traffic to salvage some points in fourth place.

Graffunder ended the night in fifth ahead of Tremaine who was recently crowned FIM Super Enduro Junior World Champion. In seventh was Nick Thompson.

Beta's Kyle Redmond finished eighth ahead of Kevin Rookstool on a Suzuki. Rounding out the top 10 was veteran Destry Abbott on a Kawasaki.

*2015 GEICO AMA EnduroCross Salt Lake City, Utah​*
*Men's Main Event Results*

1. Mike Brown (Husqvarna)
2. Colton Haaker (Husqvarna)
3. Max Gerston (Beta)
4. Cody Webb (KTM)
5. Cory Graffunder (KTM)
6. Ty Tremaine (KTM)
7. Nick Thompson (KTM)
8. Kyle Redmond (Beta) 
9. Kevin Rookstool (Suzuki)
10. Destry Abbott (Kawasaki)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/695/31702/...ss--Perfect-Night-For-Mike-Brown-In-Utah.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blose Back in Control at New Orleans Arenacross​*
After several rounds of close racing, Babbitt's Kawasaki's Chris Blose dominated the premier class at round 10 of the AMSOIL Arenacross series in New Orleans. Photography by Josh Rud / ShiftOne Photography

March Madness isn't just for "stick and ball" fans, as the AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross demonstrates. The playoff-inspired Race to the Championship - reserved for the final rounds of the Arenacross series - has officially begun, and Babbitt's Monster Energy Kawasaki's Chris Blose successfully fired the first shot with a big win in New Orleans.

After a series of close races (the previous three rounds requiring tie-breakers to determine the overall winner), Blose made a statement with a dominant 1-1 victory. His big win also garnered him the points lead.

A rider wouldn't typically hope to leap from sixth in points to first in the championship in only one race, but that's exactly what Blose managed to do with his 1-1 victory. After cruising to the win in the first main event, and leaving the field behind him to battle for second, Blose did the same thing all over again in the second main event.

He grabbed the holeshot and never looked back while Babbitt's Kawasaki teammates Jacob Hayes and Matt Goerke along with the TiLUBE TUF Racing Husqvarna duo of Kyle Regal and Gavin Faith duked it out for the remaining podium finishes.

In the end, second on the night went to Goerke, who piloted his Monster Energy Kawasaki to a 4-2 finish. Faith rounded out the podium with a 3-5 finish. Regal, who came into the Smoothie King Center in New Orleans with the points lead, finished fourth on the night (8-4) which relegated him to third in points.

The championship chase remains tight, however, with only seven points separating the top-four with five rounds remaining.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class, Slaka Wear KTM's Steven Mages didn't waste any time getting out front.

Motosport.com KTM's Daniel Blair overcame a bad start to move into second and challenge Mages for the lead, but Blair had to settle for second as Mages held on for the win. Babbitt's Kawasaki's Jacob Williamson rounded out the podium in third.

*Arenacross Class Results - Overall (Main Event Finishes)*

1. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Ariz., Kawasaki (1-1)
2. Matt Goerke, Temecula, Calif., Kawasaki (4-2)
3. Gavin Faith, Fort Dodge, Iowa, Husqvarna (3-5)
4. Kyle Regal, Grand Prairie, Texas, Husqvarna (8-4)
5. Cory Green, Nowata, Okla., Suzuki (5-6)
6. Bobby Kiniry, Holland Patent, N.Y., Yamaha (6-7)
7. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (2-12)
8. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (7-8 )
9. Gared Steinke, Temecula, Calif., KTM (13-3)
10. Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM (9-9)

*Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Results*

1. Steven Mages, Sardinia, Ohio, KTM
2. Daniel Blair, Lodi, Calif., KTM
3. Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki
4. Drayke Sizemore, Tamaroa, Ill., Honda
5. Ben Nelko, Aliquippa, Pa., KTM
6. Jason McConnell, Canonsburg, Pa., KTM
7. Brian Alquist, LaGrange, Calif., KTM
8. Jake Lowry, Pearl, Miss., Kawasaki
9. Jonah Locks, Dixon, Calif., Kawasaki
10. Clay Elliott, Buford, Ga., KTM​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/692/31707/...ack-in-Control-at-New-Orleans-Arenacross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Trey Canard Out For Rest Of SX Season​*
Honda/HRC's Trey Canard, who is currently second in the 2015 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series, will sit out the remaining five rounds to recover from a broken arm suffered at the March 21 Detroit Supercross.

Canard was injured in the first Semi when a rider in front of him-Jake Weimer-came up short over a jump and he landed on him. Canard suffered a fractured left arm. He plans to follow up with his personal physician later this week, at which point a treatment plan will be determined and an expected recovery time set.

"It's really a bummer to have my series end this way, especially because I'd been having my best season yet until this point.," Canard said. "It was a bad crash, but it could've been worse, and I hope [Jake] Weimer is okay. I'm disappointed for the team because they've been working so hard for me all year; even though the championship was probably out of reach, we got a couple wins and I think we could've finished second in points. Injuries are never fun, but there's nothing to do now but get this taken care of and try to be healthy for the outdoor series. I appreciate all the support from my fans, and I look forward to seeing everyone as soon as possible."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31705/...s--Trey-Canard-Out-For-Rest-Of-SX-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Trey Canard Undergoes Surgery​*
Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard underwent surgery to repair the broken arm that he suffered at the Detroit Supercross on March 21. During the operation, doctors applied a carbon fiber plate, replacing another plate that had been applied in November 2013, following a different arm injury. In addition, doctors inserted eight screws and performed a bone graft to ensure optimal healing.

With an estimated recovery time of six to eight weeks, the Oklahoman will immediately begin rehabilitation in preparation for the AMA Pro Motocross Championship, which begins May 16.

The team says it has, as of now, no plans bringing in a fill-in rider while he recuperates.

"The surgery went really well, and we're hoping for the best in terms of recovery time," Canard said. "The doctors said it will likely be six to eight weeks, but we'll have a better idea after seeing the X-rays. I start physical therapy tomorrow and am going to do everything I can to get back to action as soon as possible. I'd really like to thank everyone for their love and support."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31711/Racing-Article/Supercross--Trey-Canard-Undergoes-Surgery.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jake Weimer Injury Update​*
Team Tedder/Monster Energy Kawasaki's Jake Weimer was carted off the track at the Detroit Supercross following a grisy crash with Trey Canard. Weimer was knocked to the ground after Canard accidentally landed on him, and while both riders were injured in the crash, it was obvious that Weimer received the brunt of the impact.

After Canard's front wheel hit Weimer in the upper-back/right shoulder area, his jersey was torn from his body. The extent of his injuries wasn't immediately clear, but it has since been revealed that Weimer suffered a broken humerus (upper arm bone).

Sources at Kawasaki say that Weimer has remained in Detroit following the accident, where he underwent surgery to repair the broken humerus today (Monday, March 23). Weimer is planning to return to California after he is released from the hospital in Detroit.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/31706/Racing-Article/Jake-Weimer-Injury-Update.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sixth Man/Shayna Texter Racing​*
*To race the five Mile Grand National Rounds and the Don Tilley Memorial in Charlotte, N.C.*

What began as a casual conversation between Crosley Brands, CEO, Bo LeMastus and Shayna Texter, ostensibly to revisit the Crosley Brands sponsorship of Shayna's 2013 Pro Singles season and sketch out some ideas for a 2016 GNC1 season, has become something more, and something more immediate. Bo LeMastus and Shayna Texter are happy to announce the formation of Sixth Man/Shayna Texter Racing.

For 2015, the newly formed GNC1 Team will enter all 5 of the Grand National Mile Rounds, to include Springfield I & II, The Sacramento Mile, The 'Magic Mile' at DuQuoin, Ilinois and The Indy Mile. In addition, Shayna will run the freshly announced Don Tilley Memorial in Charlotte, N.C. for Sixth Man/Shayna Texter Racing.

All of Shayna's fans clearly recall the 2013 AMA Pro Flat Track season where Shayna lit up the track and put fans on their feet with barn-burner rides in the Pro Singles Main Events at The Sacramento Mile and The Indy Mile. Then, in late August 2013, Shayna Texter took the double-checkers in back-to-back rounds of "Basic Twins" events on the legendary Springfield Mile. For Sixth Man/Shayna Texter Racing, Shayna will once again ride a Kawasaki EX 650 based flat tracker. The Team gives special thanks to Apex Manufacturing for the fine Kawasaki EX 650 that they have supplied to the program.

Similar to Shayna's race program of 2012 and 2013, the Sixth Man/Shayna Texter Racing game plan allows Shayna to be "hands on" in all aspects of the campaign, foremost, to include the set up and tuning of her Kawasaki flat trackers. While Rich Hanson will continue as Shayna's lead mechanic, Shayna has said that she is looking forward to running with a Team that provides ample resources to field quality racing machines and yet also allows Shayna to oversee and participate in all aspects of the program. Shayna calls it "getting back to basics" to move in a forward direction.

"I am really excited about the 2015 season. Last season was my first year in the Expert ranks. Although I had some success, I learned I had a lot to work on this offseason with myself, and my program, if I want to be competitive at this level. I am confident with the team assembled behind me that I can reach my goals for this year and beyond. I am very excited to get to Springfield and put on my work clothes."

For Bo LeMastus, the commitment to put Shayna on the seat of a Kawasaki-powered flat tracker and to enter the 5 Mile rounds is a move in a good direction for Shayna.

"Every rider in the AMA Pro National series has found their way to that level by being committed to a long-range goal and by meeting and exceeding the many smaller goals and milestones that are necessary along the path. This year, Shayna is set to build on the many successes that she has garnered in flat track motorcycle racing through hard work, determination and always being prepared to do whatever it takes to reach the next horizon. We will work with Shayna to build this program in a way that works for Shayna. I think of it like this: if you focus on always trying to put good in, good will eventually spill over and good things will happen! Shayna deserves our support and we are committed to be there along the way, not just when the checkers are flying at the end of the day."

The Sixth Man/Shayna Texter Racing GNC Mile program is set to provide good support in the race shop and at the track for 2015. Given the combined effort of everyone involved, coupled with Shayna's focus, the Team has all the fuel it needs to bridge Shayna's flat track roots with a forward-reaching program that she can build on, for 2016 and beyond.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62358


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoTrials: Andrew Putt Signs With Sherco USA And RYP​*
With the US National MotoTrials Series just two weeks away, Sherco USA and Ryan Young Products have announced the signing of Andrew Putt, 16, of Venetia Pennsylvania to team Sherco USA.

Andrew will be competing in the Pro class at all AIReS AMA/NATC Mototrials Nationals in 2015 aboard the Sherco ST300. He will also compete in Europe in the FIM World Trials Championship Series.

In 2012, Andrew won the Junior National Championship as well as the Eastern Youth Championship. In 2013, Andrew repeated his victory in the Eastern Youth Championship and finished 4th overall in the Expert National Class riding a 125 cc Sherco. In 2014 Andrew rode his Sherco ST125 to a second overall in the Expert National Championship. Andrew will ride the 2015 Sherco ST300 in all 10 rounds of the AIReS AMA/NATC National series.

"Andrew has always been a top performer on our team, his work ethic and natural talent are impressive, I am sure he will be very competitive in the Pro Class", said Ryan Young, RYP USA, Team Manager.

Andrew will join 7-time National Champion, Pat Smage, Bryan Roper, Logan Bolopue and Daniel Blanc-Gonnet on the powerful Sherco Pro team. Come visit the entire Sherco team under the blue canopies, and watch them during the competition use their impressive skills to navigate what will seem like impossible obstacles.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/672/31709/...ndrew-Putt-Signs-With-Sherco-USA-And-RYP.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Martin Davalos Sidelined For St. Louis​*
Martin Davalos will miss the remainder of Monster Energy Supercross to try and recover from Epstein-Barr. Nearly two weeks ago in a team press release it was revealed that Davalos had been dealing with the illness. He raced the next weekend in Detroit, but collided with RJ Hampshire in the main and was unable to finish.

He released the following on Instagram today.

_



Bummed I won't be able to race St. Louis this weekend but doctors suggested I stay home and get better so I can be healthy for outdoors. It's hard enough to go out there and be competitive while ur healthy it's another story to deal with an illness and race. It's been a tough year I've never experience what I'm going thru but hope to get back to feeling good soon

Click to expand...

_ Davalos, currently ninth in 250SX points, has just one top five this season a year after winning twice in the East Region. He won in St. Louis a season ago.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/03/27/martin-davalos-sidelined-for-st-louis


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tomac Carries Momentum To St. Louis​*
Following a dominant three-race win streak by Red Bull KTM teammates Ryan Dungey and Marvin Musquin, it was the GEICO Honda duo of Eli Tomac and Justin Bogle who stole the spotlight last weekend in Detroit.

GEICO Honda is now the second team in 2015 to sweep both the 450SX Class and 250SX Class Main Events in a single evening.

As a result of that distinction, potential rivalries are set to emerge between the top-two riders and teams in the 450SX Class and Eastern Regional 250SX Class standings as St. Louis' Edward Jones Dome will host the 13th race of the 2015 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, on Saturday night.

Tomac's first full season of 450SX Class competition has been filled with the highest of highs and some unfortunate lows. Last Saturday, he was able to take advantage of one of his best starts of the season inside Ford Field to challenge Dungey, methodically work his way into the lead and pull away to capture the second win of his career.

Tomac now sits 77 points back on Dungey with five races remaining and is poised to take control of second place in the championship standings with another solid effort in St. Louis.

The rider Tomac can overtake is Team Honda HRC's Canard, who earned no points in Detroit after a crash in the Semi left him out of action with a fractured left arm.

The injury will almost certainly remove Canard from contention for the remainder of the season, leaving the battle for the title to come down to Dungey and Tomac. Currently, 67 points separate Dungey from Canard, while 10 points sit between Canard and Tomac.

The heartbreak experienced by Dungey's biggest title threat subsequently means he can strategically approach the remaining races, settling for points and a solid result on a night in which a win may not be necessary.

However, St. Louis might provide a little more incentive for Dungey considering the last and only time he collected a 450SX Class win inside Edward Jones Dome was in 2010, when he claimed the title as a rookie.

Additionally, Dungey also had a career-high five wins during that 2010 season, a career-best total he has matched coming into St. Louis and would no doubt like to improve upon.

Returning to the 450SX Class podium for a second straight week and third time this season, Team HRC Honda's Cole Seely has been steadily gaining momentum as of late and is now in a position to fill the absence left by Canard.

Seely appears to be the rookie to beat at the moment, though he's only raced inside the Edward Jones Dome once. Nevertheless, the opportunity to finish his rookie season inside the top-three is not something Seely is willing to pass up.

After finishing on the 250SX Class podium at every Eastern Regional Championship race leading into last weekend's stop in Detroit, Bogle broke through for his first win of the season and picked a few highly valuable points off of Musquin's current lead.

Bogle will likely need to keep winning in order to have a chance at defending his Eastern Regional title, but his performance on Saturday night proved he's up for the task as the end nears.

Musquin may not have extended his points lead in Detroit, but he overcame a start outside the top five to finish second and still carries a comfortable 13-point lead on Bogle.

With only two races remaining on the Eastern Regional 250SX Class schedule, Musquin has the ability to be strategic in his efforts and protect his points lead, but his dominance so far this season suggests he'll be gunning for the top spot once again in St. Louis.

After a heartbreaking DNF in Indianapolis two races ago, Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Savatgy bounced back from his misfortune to follow Bogle and Musquin onto the podium in Detroit. Savatgy was able to put the past behind him and tie his career-best finish of third, which he achieved at the opening race of the Eastern Regional Championship. The podium result also moved Savatgy up to fourth in the point standings.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...motocross/tomac-carries-momentum-to-st-louis/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Additional Full Gas Sprint Enduro Announced​*
Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series Announces Additional Round to Serve as AMA East Coast ISDE Qualifier in 2015

The Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series (FGSE) recently announced the addition of a fifth round to its 2015 schedule.

Taking place on May 2 and 3 at CJ Raceway in Newburg, West Virginia, round five will also serve as the AMA East Coast Qualifier for this year's International Six Days Enduro (ISDE) in Slovakia.

The additional round will follow the typical Full Gas Sprint Enduro two-day format with two special tests, including one grass track "cross test" and a woods loop "enduro test" that racers will compete on multiple times throughout the weekend. The direction of the special tests will be reversed for the second day of racing.

"The AMA was intrigued by our format and how closely our special tests resembled what racers will compete on at the ISDE," said FGSE series founder Jason Hooper. "When the AMA asked if we were interested in adding a round to be used as an ISDE qualifier, we jumped at the opportunity! Watching two ISDE events in person is what sparked my interest in starting this series and I'm very excited to be a part of Team USA's qualifying process."

Riders that wish to try and qualify for a Team USA Junior, Women's, Senior, or Club Team position must submit a letter of intent to the AMA prior to the event. Visit this link to download a PDF of the LOI application.

Online pre-entry for the event is now open and it is suggested that racers utilize this feature as with the additional riders riding LOI we have put a 225 rider amateur cap on entries. Click here to access our online pre-registration form.

The addition of the ISDE Qualifier to this round of the Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series will not change the format of the race or the classes offered.

There will be a full range of youth, amateur, vet and pro classes available over the weekend. Since this round was announced after the beginning of the series, an additional round drop will be given to racers who are chasing year-end series points.

The next round of the Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series will take place May 2 and 3 at CJ Raceway in Newburg, West Virginia. For more information on the series, please visit www.fullgasenduro.com.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/701/32716/Racing-Article/Additional-Full-Gas-Sprint-Enduro-Announced.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Marvin Musquin Does It Again In St. Louis​*
Red Bull KTM's Ken Roczen passed early leader Jeremy Martin on the Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha to take the lead for good on the first lap of tonight's final event in the Edward Jones Dome and earn the fifth win of the year and extend his lead to a full 20 points over defending champ GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle with just two rounds to go in the series.

Musquin extended his kead to 2.9 seconds by lap five of the 15-lapper, while Monster Energy Pro Circuit's Joey Savatgy was building a sizable lead in third place in third .

Defending class champion Justin Bogle worked his way through the field to fourth place and set chase to Savatgy but was unable to cut into the deficit. Martin finished second and Savatgy finished third.

"To be on the podium is where I need to be, but I want to be a little higher," said Savatgy on his third podium of the season. "I can't wait to get on the gate in New Jersey."

Musquin, who finished second last weekend in Detroit, now has a 20-point lead in season standings with the final race of the championship set to take place April 25 at MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, New Jersey.

"We work hard during the week, and come here prepared to race," said Musquin. "I had a good pass early on and we battled on the opening lap."

The next Monster Energy Supercross will take place Saturday, April 11 at NRG Stadium in Houston, Texas.

*Eastern Regional 250SX Class Results*

1. Marvin Musquin (KTM)
2. Jeremy Martin (Yam)
3. Joey Savatgy (Kaw)
4. Justin Bogle (Hon)
5. Anthony Rodriquz (Yam)
6. Jimmy Decotis (Hon)
7. Luke Rezland (Yam)
8. Kyle Cunningham (Hon)
9. Jace Owen (Hon)
10. Kyle Peters (Hon)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32722/...arvin-Musquin-Does-It-Again-In-St--Louis.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Dungey Makes It Six Wins On The Year In St. Louis​*
Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey extended his lead in the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series to an extremely comfortable 80-point lead with a relatively easy win inside the Edward Jones Dome, tonight, in St. Louis, Missouri, topping runner-up Eli Tomac on the GEICO Honda by approximately 4 seconds.

The win was Dungey's sixth out of the 13 rounds held so far this season and it marked the fourth time this season he has swept the 450- and 250-class podiums with 250-class teammate Marvin Musquin.

"The start was key and I was able to get a really good one," said Dungey, "After that, I was trying to just put down some really good laps and extend my lead, but they were keeping me honest so I was trying to open that gap the best I could. My lines finally got better and I was able to extend my lead and open the gap and pull away to the win."

On the openinglap, Dungey led a menacing Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Weston Peick with Rockstar Energy/Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson in third place. GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac and Anderson went back and forth a couple of time before Tomcac finally settled into the spot.

Near the halfway point of the race, Peick was passed by Anderson, then Tomac and finally Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely. Peick finished the race in fifth place, bouncing back from his 22nd-place finish last weekend.

On Lap 14, Tomac passed Anderson for second place, where he would finish.

Anderson finished in third, marking his second podium finish of the season.

"That was a monkey off my back," said Anderson. "I have been wanting to get back on the podium since the first race of the season. There are a lot of people behind me to help me get here, and I am going to come out swinging at the next race."

Tomac now has seven podium finishes on the season and is second in season standings.

"I struggled off the start and didn't make the fast passes early enough in the race," said Tomac.

Dungey, who captured the second win in St. Louis of his career, has an 80-point lead over Tomac in season standings.

"I tried to open a gap Peick, but he kept me honest in the early stages," said Dungey.

The next Monster Energy Supercross will take place Saturday, April 11 at NRG Stadium in Houston, Texas.

*450SX Class Results*

1. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
2. Eli Tomac (Hon)
3. Jason Anderson (Hus)
4. Cole Seely (Hon)
5. Weston Peick (Yam)
6. Josh Grant (Kaw)
7. Davi Millsaps (Kaw)
8. Chad Reed (Kaw)
9. Broc Tickle (Suz)
10. Blake Baggett (Suz)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32721/...kes-It-Six-Wins-On-The-Year-In-St--Louis.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Shane McElrath To Step Up To 450 Class​*
For the first time since its inception, the TLD Team will compete in an eastern round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series when championship makes its stop in New Jersey on April 25.

Shane McElrath, who normally competes in the 250 West Championship on the TLD KTM 250 SX-F Factory Edition, will move up to the 450 class, and the entire TLD staff and crew will be there to support him.

According to the team, McElrath has already been testing the KTM 450 SX-F Factory Edition and, so far, they like what they see.

"Shane is such a smart rider and he's very strong, so I feel like the 450SX FE is going to suit him really well," said team manager Tyler Keefe. "I've spent a lot of time watching the way he rides and I feel like he'll excel on a big bike. It's going to be a fun project."

While the Troy Lee Designs race team has competed on the east coast in Supermoto and National Motocross, this is the first time the TLD squad will make the trek to the east coast for Supercross.

The team feels this will be a great opportunity for fans and Troy Lee Designs dealers from the east coast to get the chance to meet the riders.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32732/...--Shane-McElrath-To-Step-Up-To-450-Class.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Robby Bell Wins Havasu WORCS​*
Robby Bell was on top of his game again when the WORCS series visited the Crazy Horse Campground on the shores of Lake Havasu in Arizona, March 28-29. Of the four WORCS races so far this season, Bell has won them all.

This time, Bell, on the Precision Concepts Kawasaki, got around early leader Ivan Ramirez and ran off with the win on what was again a rough track in hot weather conditions.

Honda rider Justin Jones worked his way up through the field to finish second, a little over a minute behind Bell. His runner-up matched a career-best WORCS finish for Jones.

Third went to Husqvarna rider Blayne Thompson, followed by Justin Seeds and Dylan Schmoke.








Husqvarna rider Dalton Shirey put in a strong performance, finishing fourth overall and first in the Pro 2 division over Michael Del Fante and Benny Breck.
KTM rider Logan Chambers topped the Pro 2 Lites class, while Justin Wallis won the 450 A class. Chambers also won Saturday's 250 A class.

*RESULTS​*
*PRO*
1. Robby Bell (Kaw)
2. Justin Jones (Hon)
3. Blyne Thompson (Hus)
4. Justin Seeds (Kaw)
5. Dylan Schmoke (KTM)

*PRO 2*
1. Dalton Shirey (Hus)
2. Michael Del Fante (Yam)
3. Benny Breck (Yam)
4. Alex Morgan (Hon)
5. Starr Savage (KTM)

*PRO 2 LITES*
1 Logan Chambers (KTM)
2. Dante Oliveira (KTM)
3. Mitch Anderson (KTM)
4. Jeremy Newton (KTM)
5. Clayton Hengeveld (Kaw)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/708/32729/Racing-Article/Robby-Bell-Wins-Havasu-WORCS.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 AMA Supermoto Championship Opens This Weekend​*
The AMA Supermoto National Championship kicks off this Saturday in Riverside, CA at the historic Adams Motorsports Park. Gage McAllister won the Open Pro class last year and will look to defend his national number one plate, but with 2008 National Champion Steve Drew returning, and S3 World Champ Alexis Marie-Luce arriving in America, Gage will have some new competition. Pro Open, Pro Lites, National Amateur, Mini Moto, and a drift demo will all be featured April 4th. Every ticket is a pit pass and cost only $15.

"We're excited to see the AMA Supermoto National Championship Series continue to grow for 2015," said AMA Director of Racing Bill Cumbow. "This series provides a showcase for America's top Supermoto talent, and the teams and sponsors that support the sport. It also gives the grassroots amateur community opportunities to compete on the country's best tracks so they can hone their skills and become the pros of tomorrow."

With the championship coming to the East Coast at New Hampshire Motor Speedway, it completes the series' reach to nearly every region of the country. 
Muscle Man Honda Circuit, the other new track for 2015, will host the finale. This venue is one of the most challenging Supermoto tracks in the United States. The setup for 2015 will include large metal jumps and a paved motocross section. The race is expected to draw the best Supermoto racers from around the world.

The AMA Supermoto National Championship Series includes novice, youth, intermediate, age- and displacement-based classes as well as classes that will feature some of the best supermoto talent in the country. Online registration is available at www.amanationalsupermoto.com.

*2015 AMA Supermoto National Championship Series​*
April 3-5: Adams Motorsports Park, Riverside, Calif.

May 29-30: Road America, Plymouth, Wis. Held in conjunction with MotoAmerica

June 19-21: New Hampshire, Loudon, N.H.

July 3-4: Colorado National Speedway, Denver, Colo. Held in conjunction with Nascar

Aug. 1-2: Sturgis City Park, Sturgis, S.D. During 75th Sturgis Motorcycle Rally*

Aug. 14-15: Miller Motorsports Park, Salt Lake City, Utah. Held in conjunction With AMA Pro Motocross

Sept. 18-20: Downtown Sturgis, Sturgis, S.D. Street race.

Nov. 6-8: Muscle Man Honda, Tucson, Ariz.​
* Non-points-paying event

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/02/2015-ama-supermoto-championship-opens-this-weekend


----------



## Ckg2011

*Colt Nichols Out With Torn ACL​*
Colt Nichols' impressive rookie season has reportedly come to an end. In his first season in Monster Energy Supercross, the Oklahoma native has shown impressive speed and was beginning to string together consistent results to match, finishing eighth and sixth at Indy and Detroit, respectively.

The Motosport.com/GPI/Honda Racing rider wrote on Instagram today that he injured his knee in practice in St. Louis but wasn't aware to the extent of the injury. He raced the 250SX main event that night, finishing sixteenth.

After experiencing some swelling the following day, Nichols got his knee checked out, where it was reveled he had torn his ACL.

Nichols, currently twelfth in the 250SX East Region, will miss the remainder of Monster Energy Supercross. There is no word on if he'll be able to race any Lucas Oil Pro Motocross rounds.

Nichols full statement on Instagram is below.

_



Well looks like I will be side lined for a while after today. I crashed in the second timed practice in St. Louis and ended up with a fully torn ACL. At the time I didn't think anything was wrong It was just a little painful and uncomfortable so I raced that night and did my best. Noticed some swelling the next day so I decided to get it checked out and now we are here. Can't help but be a little bummed cause I just want to go racing but these things happen. Going to get this fixed up and come back stronger than ever. Thank you to everybody that supported me throughout my rookie Supercross season. I can get knocked down but I will always pick myself back up with help from my family, friends, and everybody who supports me.

Click to expand...

_ *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/02/colt-nichols-out-with-torn-acl


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andrew Luker GNC-2 No. 11Z​*
*Current GNC2 Points Leader Andrew Luker Joins Kennedy Racing For 2015​*
Current GNC2 point's leader, 17-year-old Andrew Luker, will climb aboard a Kennedy Racing Harley-Davidson XR750 in a little over a month. Luker and the #11z machine will make its debut for Kennedy Racing at the Springfield Mile at the Illinois State Fairgrounds Sunday, May 24.

Regarding this news, Luker states, "I am looking forward to working with Jerry Kennedy and being a part of the Kennedy Racing Team for 2015. This is a great opportunity for me and one that I really appreciate. As the new kid on the twin going into Springfield and not much exposure on mile tracks, I have my work cut out for me. I have always been a rider that can adapt quickly and I hope I can show that at Springfield in May."

Luker is off to a great start in 2015. He won the AMA Pro Flat Track season opener in Daytona Beach, Fla., on March 12, 2015, and had a respectable fourth-place finish the following night during Round 2. Luker left Daytona with the GNC2 points lead.

"My goals for Daytona were to finish top 5 and I surpassed that goal. I rode the same Honda 450 that I ride at local races, which is also the bike I had success on during the 2013 AMA Amateur Nationals. After returning home from Daytona, the focus was on keeping my name out there, talking to team owners and getting the word out that I was looking for a twins ride. The two weeks between Daytona and being given the opportunity with Kennedy Racing seemed to be the longest two weeks of my life."

Andrew Luker has always been the kid smiling and having fun with racing, traits of which he attributes to his success. His support system is his family and the flat track community. "Being part of Kennedy Racing means I am expected to work hard and meet my goals for 2015. Jerry Kennedy is big on family which is great. My family is a large part of my support system and I wouldn't be where I am without them."

Luker will be on board the Clayton Williams Racing/Southland Racing Honda 450 at West Coast singles races and is still looking for East Coast singles options.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62402


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chris Carr National No. 4 Jay Springsteen National No. 9​*
*Clash of The Titans II: Springsteen vs. Carr At The 2015 Sacramento Mile​*
One of the highlights of the 2014 AMA Pro Grand National Championship season was the Shootout Exhibition ride between Jay Springsteen and Chris Carr at last year's Sacramento Mile. The friendly contest between the two AMA Grand National living legends was so popular with the fans that they demanded a rematch and what the fans want they get.

So at this year's 50th running of the Sacramento Mile, at Cal Expo on May 30, 2015, fans will not only get a chance to meet two of racing's superstars during the evening's festivities, but the night will be highlighted by a the return of the friendly one-on-one Shootout Exhibition ride on the Mile between the Hall of Famers dubbed "Clash of the Titans II".

Springsteen took victory in last year's inaugural Clash by the slightest of margins. He'll be looking to repeat at this year's event, but look for Carr to go all out to try to even the score.

Jay Springsteen is considered one of the best AMA Grand National flat-track racers of all time. Bursting onto the scene and earning the AMA Rookie of the Year Award in 1975, Springsteen won three consecutive AMA Grand National Championships starting in 1976. In 1982 he became the first rider to reach 30 wins in AMA Grand National competition - a feat he accomplished at the Sacramento Mile.

California's own Chris Carr was the dominant rider in the AMA Grand National Championship during the early 2000s. The native of Stockton won seven national championships and retired second on the AMA Grand National all-time wins list with 78. He rode for Harley-Davidson as a factory rider for much of his early career, but gained the majority of his success as a private team owner.

He was also one of the few riders in his era of Grand National racing to attract major corporate sponsorship, being backed by Ford Motor Company.

Carr considered the Sacramento Mile his home race and he is one of the most successful riders ever in the classic event. He won a total of nine Grand Nationals in Sacramento, his first coming in 1987 and his final win there coming in 1999.

"We heard the fans loud and clear and we're happy to bring Jay and Chris back for Sacramento's Clash of the Titans II," said Steve McLaughlin, of SMI, the group promoting the event. "Even though both of these legendary riders are retired they proved last year that they had enough speed in reserve to have qualified for the National last year. We never expected the guys to go that fast, but it shows that they still have their competitive spirits completely intact. It's going to be hard to top last year's Clash, but we're looking forward to the rematch."

The AMA Pro Grand National Championship series is one of the longest running motorcycle racing championships in the world. On the long straights of the Sacramento Mile top speeds can reach 130 miles per hour and this year's race at Cal Expo is the only Grand National Mile in the West. Flat track racing has produced many of America's Motorcycle World Champions such as Kenny Roberts, Eddie Lawson, Wayne Rainey, Kenny Roberts, Jr. and Nicky Hayden.

Visit www.sactomile.com to keep up with all the latest on the event.

Practice for the 50th Sacramento Mile begins on Saturday, May 30 at 2:00 p.m. and opening ceremonies for the evening program kick off at 6:00 p.m.

Visit us at: http://www.sactomile.com/
Via Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SactoMile
Twitter: https://twitter.com/sactomile
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/sactomile
---
*** 2015 Ticket Information: Ticket information is available for the May 30, 2015 Sacramento Mile at www.sactomile.com.

Fans can order tickets online at https://secure.interactiveticketing.com/b/ae283e, by calling 1-844 SAC MILE (1-844- 722-6453).

Tickets for groups of 20 or more also are available. Contact the Cal Expo Group Sales Department at [email protected] for more information.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62403


----------



## Ckg2011

*Steward Baylor Gets OMA Season Started​*
Most people take six weeks of rest to recover from a broken collarbone and subsequent surgery to repair it.

Steward Baylor is obviously unlike most people and prefers a more active form of recuperation, which for him means continuing to race his Ride PG/Everrev/Fly Racing-sponsored KTM 450 XC-F week-in and week-out.

On this Easter weekend at the Kirkpatrick family farm, he tested the knitting bone once again and took the overall win via 2-1 moto finishes at the Moonshine Cross-country National, round one of the Parts Unlimited Off-road Motorcycle and ATV (OMA) Nationals, co-sanctioned by the Iowa Enduro Riders Association (IERA) and Midwest Cross-Country (MXC) Series.

Fun Mart Cycles/Maxxis/Sidi rider Adam Bonneur tasted an OMA Pro victory for the first time in the tightly fought first moto aboard his 350 XC-F and followed that with a runner-up in moto two for second overall. Four-time OMA champ Jimmy Jarrett earned third with his 3-3 after leading most of the first moto aboard his JJR/DA8 Training 450 XC-F.

The OMAs instituted a new format for 2015 that has competitors riding two 45-minute motos separated by a similarly timed intermission in hopes of creating tighter, faster-paced racing.

It worked as planned-the shorter motos demanding more of an all-out attack from beginning to end.

It rewards sprinters; marathoners are unable to take advantage of their endurance, and mistakes are extremely difficult to come back from.

"It was really awesome; there was no pacing going on," Baylor observed. "The first [moto], you could've thrown a blanket over all three of us the whole time and it was awesome!

"We all had our fair share of leading. I think Jimmy led the most, but he made that one mistake on the last lap blowing through a turn. The same thing happened to me on lap one.

"In moto two it kind of sorted out a little differently. We started pushing from the start a lot harder and it was all we had all [race] long."

The highly populated Pro 2 class provided even more of that fast-paced action with SRT KTM's Mark Heresco once again proving to be the fastest of the bunch aboard his Kenda-backed 250 XC with a 1-1 in class and fourth overall.

Checkpoint Off Road Gas Gas 300 rider Nate Ferderer kept him honest, ending up second in moto one, but his bid for victory ended with a broken chain near the end of moto two. Instead, Duell Murphy earned runner-up Pro 2 honors with his 3-2 aboard his MCS Racing YZ250 with privateer RM250 racer Shane Klimek third Pro 2 via a 4-3 day.

*Moonshine Cross-Country National Results:​*
1. Steward Baylor (KTM) 2-1
2. Adam Bonneur (KTM) 1-2
3. Jimmy Jarrett (KTM) 3-3
4. Mark Heresco (KTM) Pro 2, 1-1
5. Duell Murphy (Yam) Pro 2, 3-2
6. Shane Klimek (Suz) Pro 2, 4-3
7. Jeremy Smith (Yam) Pro 2, 5-4
8. Corey McDonald (Yam) 4-4
9. Zack Sulzberger (KTM) Pro 2, 6-5
10. Austin Wells (KTM) Pro 2, 9-6​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/705/32745/Racing-Article/Steward-Baylor-Gets-OMA-Season-Started.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Calistoga Half-Mile Moved To Sept. 26​*
Dirt Track Unlimited and Motorsport Ventures, promoters of the Calistoga Half-Mile, have announced a date change for this year's event. The race, Round 15 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, will take place Sept. 26, one week prior to its originally scheduled date. The change is being made in an effort to accommodate the greatest number of fans in response to other events happening in the area.

"We're happy to be returning to Calistoga Speedway and the beautiful Napa County Fairgrounds," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "The date change should ensure the best possible turnout for the race, and we're ready to put on a great show."

The race remains the penultimate event on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule and promises to be a crucial turning point for the stars of dirt track racing who will be eyeing championships in the waning moments of the season.

"Building on the extreme success of the 2014 event, we're thrilled to be bringing back the Calistoga Half-Mile," said Chris Morgan of Motorsport Ventures, who is working alongside Terry Otton of Ramspur Winery and Steve DeLorenzi of Dirt Track Unlimited, to promote the event. "This date is our best option to showcase the awesome talent of the best dirt track riders in the world to the greatest number of fans."

Calistoga Speedway, nestled in the heart of California's famous wine country, provides one of the most picturesque venues on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule. Last year, Brad Baker took his first and only checkered flag of the season on board his Factory Harley-Davidson in the premier GNC1 class. Ticket and other information will be coming soon at http://www.calistogahalfmile.com/.

The season continues with Round 3 from the Springfield Mile on May 24. Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62408


----------



## Ckg2011

*Coolbeth Jr. Continuing Dominant Ways In 2015​*
Few riders in AMA Pro Flat Track's long history have found the kind of success Kenny Coolbeth Jr. has exhibited throughout the course of his 13-year professional racing career.

Coolbeth's dominating performances in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class during the season-opening rounds at Daytona last month indicate he's not getting any worse with age, in fact the 38-year-old is seemingly getting better.

Coolbeth began the 2015 season by earning the Round 1 Dash for Cash victory at Daytona FLAT TRACK on March 12, after he recorded a fast lap time of 17.881 seconds. Though Coolbeth went on to finish third in the main event later that evening, he knew he had another shot the following day, as Daytona is the only track on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule to feature back-to-back events.

Coolbeth took full advantage on March 13, as he secured his first GNC1 main event win of 2015, posting a 6.474-second margin of victory. With the win, Coolbeth left Daytona first in the points with 41, six ahead of Brandon Robinson, who sits second.

Arguably the scariest part about Coolbeth's game is his ability to win on any kind of track and surface. In 2014, during his first full season with the Zanotti Racing outfit, Coolbeth earned wins on the Short Track at Daytona, on the Half-Mile oval at Knoxville and twice on the Mile at Springfield and Indianapolis.

This season, Coolbeth's GNC1 Daytona victory was the 35th of his illustrious career, and the Morris, Conn., native will again compete aboard a Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson next month when the stars of the series face off at the legendary Springfield Mile at the Illinois State Fairgrounds on May 24.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62429


----------



## Ckg2011

*Houston Animated Track Map​*
Take a lap with the Greeen Aarow.​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/08/houston-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ken Roczen Out For Houston​*
Ken Roczen will remain sidelined for this weekend's Monster Energy Supercross round in Houston, RCH Racing announced today. The 20-year-old has been nursing an ankle injury and has been sidelined since Daytona. Roczen, along with physicians and management team, along with RCH co-ower Cary Hart and Ricky Carmichael made the decision for Roczen to sit this weekend.

"I'm back on the bike and doing a ton of cross training but it's a tough decision and I'm super-bummed that I won't be racing in Houston this weekend," explained Roczen. "I can't wait to be back at the track but the team and I just want to make sure I am 100 percent. I can't thank Carey and Ricky enough for all of their support. If anyone understands this business and how injuries can go, it's those two. All the fans and our sponsors have been awesome so I'm really thankful for all their support, too."

"Ken is making progress but not coming along quite as quickly as we had originally hoped," said Carmichael. "We all thought he could be ready to compete this weekend but he's just not 100 percent yet and that's where we need him to be. Once he's completely healthy, we can move forward to actual racing. Everybody at Soaring Eagle, Jimmy Johns, Suzuki and all the rest of our sponsors have been very gracious throughout this process so we're fortunate to have companies who support RCH through these types of challenges."

There is currently no timetable on his return.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/09/ken-roczen-out-for-houston


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jessy Nelson Out For Remainder of SX​*
Lucas Oil/Troy Lee Designs KTM rider Jessy Nelson is still technically in contention for the 250SX West Region Monster Energy Supercross Championship. But his chances are dashed, now, because a huge practice crash suffered while outdoor testing at Glen Helen has ended his supercross season. He'll return for the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross opener at Hangtown next month.

This from a team press release today: "Nothing was broken in the crash, but Nelson is still feeling the effects and decided, with the support of the Troy Lee Designs team, that it would be in his best interest to take the extra time to heal 100 percent."

"It's definitely tough to make that call, especially when you are sitting second in points," Jessy said of his decision. "I have good people around me and we all think the smart move is to take the time I need and line back up when I'm completely ready. I'm already looking forward to Hangtown."

Tough break for Jessy, who was having a breakout season.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/10/jessy-nelson-out-for-houston


----------



## Ckg2011

*Alex Martin's Wild Crash In Houston​*
CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha's Alex Martin had a crash reminiscent of something out of Mad Skills Motocross in the first 250 practice today in Houston. Luckily Martin checked out okay and was able to finish the first session thirteenth.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/11/alex-martins-wild-crazy-in-houston


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Ryan Dungey & Cooper Webb Wrap Up Titles In Houston​*
Ryan Dungey pretty much had things locked up when he came into Houston's NRG Stadium, owning an 80-point lead in the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Standings, but there is always a mathematical chance that something bad can happen, but the Red Bull KTM rider made sure nothing like that happened and after getting off to a mediocre start (He was 10th at the end of the opening lap) the "Dunge" cautiously worked his way into an eventual runner-up finish on lap 14 of the 20-lapper, more than enough to beat out second overall in the standings, GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac, to claim his second Supercross title with three rounds remaining on the schedule.

"To win in 2010 was awesome, but this time I felt we really earned it and deserved it," explained Dungey. "It's hard to know what to say, there's just so much running through my mind right now. KTM brought me here four years ago to win a championship and we finally accomplished it. I pictured tonight going a little differently in my mind, but we caught a few breaks and kept it on two wheels. We had to work for it tonight."

All the while, the number 14 of TLD/Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely turned in the race of his life, leading every single lap of the main event. Seely has been on a roll since the series moved east, and in Houston the Honda rider was barley challenged.

"I've been having so much fun on the bike and I think that showed tonight," said Seely. "If you asked me if I would have a win at Anaheim 1 or Phoenix, I would have probably told you no. But I feel like the past few races it's been at my fingertips and I finally was able to capitalize. It feels amazing."

Tomac, who rounded out the podium on his GEICO Honda, battled flu-like symptoms for much of the week, had to fight through the semifinals to earn his spot in the main event.

"I felt OK early in the day but kind of ran out of power in the evening," Tomac said. "Considering I was flat on my back a few days ago, I guess I can't be too upset with a podium finish. We're still a solid second in the points with three races left, so even though the overall championship was decided tonight, there are still things to fight for down the stretch. More wins and more podiums would be good."

Josh Grant turned in one of his best performances of the year on his Discount Tire Two/Two Motorsports Kawasaki, finishing fourth, just ahead of his boss and team owner Chad Reed. Meanwhile, BTO Sports' KTM"s Andrew Short was sixth after again grabbing another amazing holeshot.

With the 250 class returning to the Western Regional 250SX Class Championship, Cooper Webb came away with a similar result as Dungey, winning his class championship, although the Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha rider did it by taking the win in his main event ahead of Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Shane McElrath.

The win was Cooper's fifth main event of the season and left him with a 45-point lead over Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne, who was seventh on the night.

GEICO Honda's Matt Bisceglia grabbing the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award just ahead of McElrath and Webb.

McElrath was able to make a move on Bisceglia to take over the lead, while Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Tyler Bowers passed Webb to assume third, although the muli-time Arenacross champ eventually dropped out of the race with a DNF.

Webb passed Bisceglia for second on lap four, and then finally took over the lead on lap nine. Once he got into the top spot Webb pulled away for the win to put an exclamation point on his championship-winning effort.

McElrath finished in the number two spot while GEICO Honda's Malcolm Stewart moved up to finish third.

"This is unreal," exclaimed Webb. "I dedicated my whole life for this moment right here and it paid off. I was a four-year-old chasing a dream and it came true. I put my head down [after finishing seventh at the first race of the season] because I knew I wasn't a seventh place guy. I knew I belonged up here so I never quit. I kept fighting and here we are."

*450SX Class Results*

1 Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda
2 Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
3 Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda
4 Josh Grant, Riverside, Calif., Kawasaki
5 Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Kawasaki
6 Andrew Short, Smithville, Texas, KTM
7 Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., Kawasaki
8 Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki
9 Justin Barcia, Greenville, Fla., Yamaha
10 Justin Brayton, Murrieta, Calif., KTM

*Western Regional 250SX Class Results*

1 Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha
2 Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM
3 Malcolm Stewart, Haines City, Fla., Honda
4 Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha
5 Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha
6 Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore., KTM
7 Zach Osborne, Chesterfield, S.C., Husqvarna
8 Matt Bisceglia, Weatherford, Texas, Honda
9 Chris Alldredge, Powell Butte, Ore., Kawasaki
10 Tommy Hahn, Decatur, Texas, Honda

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32782/...nd-Cooper-Webb-Wrap-Up-Titles-In-Houston.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Regal Conquers Spokane Arena​*
AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, made its first visit to Spokane Arena on Saturday for the third round of the playoff-inspired Race to the Championship.

One race after earning his class-leading fifth overall win of the season and reclaiming the top spot in the Arenacross Class standings, Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Kyle Regal cemented his status as the rider to beat in the Race to the Championship by earning his sixth overall victory.

In the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class, a resilient third-place effort by Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM's Daniel Blair allowed the veteran rider to clinch the first championship of his career with three races remaining.

The tone for the night was established early in the Heat Races for the Arenacross Class, as aggression and physicality played a major role amongst the title contenders, including Regal, Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Matt Goerke, Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Gavin Faith and Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes.

It set the stage for what was ultimately an exciting battle throughout each of the two Main Events and the eventual win.

In the first of two Arenacross Class Main Events, Hayes grabbed the holeshot ahead of the each of the top contenders in the Race to the Championship - Goerke, Team Babbitt's Chris Blose, Faith and Regal. Things remained status quo at the front of the field for the majority of the 15-lap Main Event, but tension was brewing and on Lap 12 the entire complexion of the race changed when Goerke took the inside on Hayes and the two touched, causing Hayes to crash out of the lead right before the finish.

While he was able to quickly remount, he gave up the lead to Goerke and dropped to fifth. Once out front, Goerke was able to fend off his teammate Blose for the win, with Regal completing the top three as a result of a late pass on his teammate. Faith followed in fourth while ThermoTec/FMC Racing Yamaha's Bobby Kiniry also made a pass on Hayes to grab fifth.

As the winner, Goerke then had the distinction of selecting the inversion for the second Main Event. With the help of the standing-room-only crowd inside Spokane Arena, Goerke ultimately chose the full field inversion of 16, which would have a major impact on the outcome of the evening.

Motosport.com/Haeseker Racing KTM's Gared Steinke took advantage of his improved gate pick to nab the holeshot in the second Main Event, just ahead of College Hunks Hauling Junk/Spinechillers Racing KTM's Dave Ginolfi and Regal, who emerged with the best start of the top finishers from the first Main Event.

Kiniry followed in fourth, with Goerke fifth. Faith slotted into eighth, while both Hayes and Blose found themselves outside the top 10 and near the tail end of the field.

Regal took full advantage of his strong start and took over second from Ginolfi on lap four when Ginolfi encountered misfortune with a broken chain and eventually dropped out of the race. That allowed Kiniry to take over third. As this occurred Blose made his way around Hayes, and the teammates soon broke into the top 10.

Blose continued his forward progress, but Hayes still battled just to stay inside the top 10. On lap eight, Goerke attempted a pass on Kiniry, but the two made contact and went down, allowing Faith to take over the position. Kiniry and Goerke were able to resume, but soon fell outside the top 10 following another incident that took them both to the ground again. While Steinke was able to maintain his advantage over both Regal and Faith out front, Blose broke into the top five on Lap 12. Steinke held on to take his first Main Event win of his career, with Regal second and Faith third. Babbitt's Online Suzuki's Cory Green earned a solid fourth-place finish and Blose rounded out the top five.

Regal's pair of podium finishes (3-2) ultimately earned him the overall win, edging out his teammate Faith (4-3) who was able to secure the runner-up spot in the overall thanks to his triumphant effort in the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge, which awarded him an additional championship bonus point. Blose's resilient top-five finish in the second Main Event slotted him third overall (2-5). Green was fourth (7-4) with Goerke fifth (1-10).

Regal carried a four-point lead into the evening, but has extended his advantage to six points over Blose in the Race to the Championship.

The Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event kicked off with a holeshot by Slaka Wear KTM's Steven Mages, ahead of College Hunks Hauling Junk/Spinechillers Racing KTM's Dave Ginolfi and TZR/Woodstock KTM's Scott Zont. Blair found himself mid-pack, completing the first lap in eighth. Mages' impressive pace allowed him to keep Ginofli at bay throughout the 15-lap Main Event. While Ginolfi was able to keep his fellow KTM rider honest, he was never able to mount a serious challenge for the top spot.

While the battle for the lead quieted, all eyes were on Blair, who was on an incredible march towards the front. The veteran gradually began picking his way through the field, moving into seventh by lap two, into sixth by lap four, and into the top five on lap five. He settled into fifth for the bulk of the race but put on a late charge in the closing laps to take over fourth on lap 11 and break into a podium spot with two laps remaining. Mages extended his lead over Ginolfi to win comfortably, while Blair surged to a third-place effort to clinch that elusive championship.

Zont finished fourth, while R-One/Spokeskins Yamaha's R.J. Wageman rounded out the top five.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cross-motocross/regal-conquers-spokane-arena/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Grand National Champion Jared Mees​*
*Breaking News: Flat Track Is In The 2015 Summer X-Games In Austin​*
AMA Grand National Flat Track will be featured in the 2015 X-Games in Austin Texas in June, the race will officially be a media event with first place winning gold second place silver and third place will get bronze, the event will be sponsored by Harley Davidson, all brands of motorcycles that compete in the Grand National Championship will compete.

Grand National Champion Jammin Jared Mees is the first rider to declare that he will be racing in the X-Games Flat Track.

*Update:*
Riders who have been invited to Summer X-Games.

Brad Baker
Briar Bauman
JD Beach 
Stevie Bonsey
Jeffrey Carver Jr. 
Kenny Coolbeth Jr. 
Sammy Halbert 
Jake Johnson
Michael Kirkness
Doug Lawrence
Johnny Lewis
Wyatt Maguire 
Mikey Martin 
Jared Mees
Nichole Mees 
Robert Pearson
Brandon Robinson
Mikey Rush
Jake Shoemaker 
Bryan Smith
Cory Texter 
Shayna Texter 
Henry Wiles​
*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Tyler Bowers Says He's Out For Rest Of Year​*
Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki Team rider Tyler Bower announced today that he will be sitting out the rest of the Supercross and the entire outdoor AMA Pro Motocross Championship due to an on-going issue with his back.

Here is an open letter from Bowers explaining his unfortunate situation:

I was planning on releasing this statement after the East/West shootout in Vegas, but unfortunately things have had to move up. I will be unable to compete in the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship and the remaining rounds of Monster Energy Supercross to undergo surgery to my lower back. I have been dealing with two compressed discs as well as displacement of the L5 vertebrae resulting in sharp pain and numbness down my leg while sitting, driving, bending over, twisting or when I lower my chin.

The pain has now become constant and I have been unable to find any relief through medication, therapy, exercise, etc. I wear flip flops often because I am unable to bend down to put on or tie my shoes without severe pain. I have been mis-shifting my bike which led me to try a smaller boot size, but it was actually me losing the ability to control my foot. I now have sensations that something is crawling up my leg, but when I look down there is nothing there. My leg has now begun to tremble and it gives out on me as well. Never wanting to quit, I went to Houston to give it my best effort. Throughout practice, I struggled to deal with the pain as well as frustration from the limits my body has placed on me. I pushed myself during the Heat race and felt horrible afterwards. In the Main, it was evident that it was not safe for myself or the other racers to have me on the track. Mitch, Dr. Navarro and I spoke after the race and it was decided that I should move my surgery up and allow me to be able to recover from my back issue sooner, allowing me to focus on a strong future rather than continuing to struggle through this current season.

I feel gutted having to pull out of the series knowing how much work goes into my Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki team. This opportunity has been a dream come true for me considering at one point in my career I was forced to split and sell firewood to make ends meet. I told Mitch when he signed me that I will not be sidelined by broken bones as I have raced three days after having collarbone surgery and five days after having ankle surgery in the past. However, it is difficult to not feel like I have let my team down. Every member of the team from the crew at the shop to the race team work so hard each day and I will be thinking of them as I do my part to get back to being able to make their efforts pay off.

I want to say thank you to my team and sponsors for their continued support. My fans have been awesome and are one of the reasons I pushed so hard to continue to be at the races. I'd like to congratulate Cooper on his championship. I want to thank my doctors and staff including Dr. Navarro, Nataly & Amanda who worked so hard to get me through as long as possible. A heartfelt thank you to my Queen and future wife, Bradi for all that she does to get me through everyday, it's always an adventure!

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32792/...ler-Bowers-Says-Hes-Out-For-Rest-Of-Year.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kailub Russell (1) gets out to an early lead at the Big Buck GNCC, where he would continue to extended his points lead and win-streak. Photography by Ken Hill.​*
*Kailub Russell Extends His Points Lead At Big Buck GNCC​*
Factory FMF/KTM's Kailub Russell extended his win-streak to four-in-a-row on Sunday at round four of the 2015 AMSOIL Grand National Cross Country Series presented by Maxxis, an AMA National Championship, in Union, South Carolina.

After more than three hours of intense racing at the VP Racing Fuels Big Buck GNCC, Russell came away with his 26th career win, where he now sits tied with Ed Lojak for third place on the All-Time Bike Wins list in GNCC Racing.

Russell began the day out front after capturing the $250 All Balls Racing Holeshot Award but it wasn't all smooth sailing for the two-time GNCC Champ.

In the opening laps of the race, Russell lost some ground to the field with a pair of crashes, but he recovered quickly and never yielded the lead. Behind him, Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Josh Strang put himself into second place on the opening lap. As Strang worked diligently to run down the leader, JCR Honda's Chris Bach led the rest of the pack in a race-long battle for the third and final podium position.

Bach, Ryan Sipes and Daniel Milner mixed it up in the battle for third for the first half of the race, but none of them could stop a hard-charging Grant Baylor.

The XC1 Pro rookie was a man on a mission at the Big Buck, and after overtaking third place, he set his sights on Strang for second. Although he went on to close the gap to within four seconds, Baylor would settle for third behind Strang. It still marked Baylor's career-best XC1 Pro finish.

Bach held on to finish fourth while Steward Baylor passed Sipes on the final lap to round out the top-five.

In the XC2 ranks, Ricky Russell made an impressive return to the series. In his first race back since suffering a broken arm after the season opener, the Raines Riding University/Atlas Yamaha rider toped the field for his first win of the season. Layne Michael and Trevor Bollinger rounded out the XC2 podium in second and third, respectively while the usual suspects - Nick Davis and Jason Thomas - both experienced issues that kept them out of the top-10.

*Big Buck GNCC XC1 Pro Results:*

1. Kailub Russell (KTM)
2. Josh Strang (Hsq)
3. Grant Baylor (Yam)
4. Chris Bach (Hon)
5. Steward Baylor (KTM)
6. Ryan Sipes (Hsq)
7. Andrew DeLong (Hsq)
8. Takeshi Koikeda (Hon)
9. Chris Douglas (KTM)
10. Adam Bonneur (KTM)

*Big Buck GNCC XC2 Results:*

1. Ricky Russell (Yam)
2. Layne Michael (Hon)
3. Trevor Bollinger (KTM)
4. Craig DeLong (Hsq)
5. Scott Grills (Yam)
6. Austin Lee (Yam)
7. Callan May (Yam)
8. Ryder Lafferty (Hsq)
9. Cory Buttrick (Bet)
10. Ryan Lojak (Yam)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/698/32789/...Extends-His-Points-Lead-at-Big-Buck-GNCC.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Grand National Champion Jared Mees​*
*Harley Davidson To Pay GNC-1 Riders Big In 2015​*
*Harley-Davidson to pay out $126,000 to Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines riders in 2015*

AMA Pro Racing is pleased to announce that Harley-Davidson will pay out a total of $126,000 to the riders competing in AMA Pro Flat Track's premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class in 2015.

"We appreciate Harley-Davidson's significant support of the sport and for giving back to our AMA Pro Flat Track riders," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "A primary focus for our company is building the incredible sport of dirt track racing in North America and around the world, and it's clear that our partners at Harley-Davidson have the same passion for the sport that we do."

"We are excited to be upping the ante this year for GNC1," said Harley-Davidson Racing Manager Kris Schoonover. "Regardless of bike brand, the top five finishers will get a payout in 2015 at each race. And at the end of the season, we are honoring the top Harley-Davidson rider with a superb $25,000 bonus."

"I think it's great that Harley-Davidson has again stepped up to support AMA Pro Flat track," said Henry Wiles, pilot of the No. 17 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson XR750. "Harley-Davidson has been a major part of flat track for a lot of years and I'm happy that we can continue to ride their motorcycles."

The $126,000 in award money put up by Harley-Davidson has been divided into a per-race payout totaling $101,000 and a special $25,000 year-end contingency award. The top five finishers in every Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event will be eligible for the per-race payout, regardless of the brand of motorcycle entered. At the end of the 2015 season, the GNC1 rider that has earned the most points while competing on Harley-Davidson equipment will receive a $25,000 bonus.

*Harley-Davidson's per-race payout structure for GNC1 Twins events:*

1st - $2,500
2nd - $1,500
3rd - $1,250
4th - $750
5th - $500
Fastest lap of the GNC1 Main - $250

*Harley-Davidson's per-race payout structure for GNC1 Singles events:*

1st - $2,000
2nd - $1,500
3rd - $750
4th - $500
5th - $250
Fastest lap of the GNC1 Main - $250​
Next up, the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track will visit Springfield, Ill. for the first Springfield Mile on May 24, 2015. Fans can get their tickets at http://www.illinoismda.com/. The entire event can also be viewed live and in high definition at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62460


----------



## Ckg2011

*Santa Clara Animated Track Map​*
Take a lap with the Green Arrow.​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/15/santa-clara-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*Monster Energy Kawasaki Terminates Davi Millsaps' Contract​*
In your out-of-left-field news of the day, Monster Energy Kawasaki has terminated the contract of Davi Millsaps effective immediately, the team announced in a statement. The team will not race the final three rounds of Monster Energy Supercross and will return for Lucas Oil Pro Motocross with Wil Hahn. The team released a vague press release, which you can read below, with no details on why the decision was made. We will have more information later on the surprising announcement. For more on the news from Jason Weigandt, click here.

_



IRVINE, Calif. - Monster Energy Kawasaki has terminated its agreement with Davi Millsaps effective immediately. Unfortunately this means our factory race team will not be competing at the final three rounds of the Monster Energy Supercross season but we will be cheering on our 250SX support team Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki as well as TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed and Josh Grant in the 450SX class. With Wil Hahn continuing to recover from his injury, we are working hard on our motocross program and the factory team is looking forward to getting back to the track for the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross season opener at Hangtown on May 16.

Click to expand...

_ *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/16/monster-energy-kawasaki-terminates-davi-millsaps-contract


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davi Millsaps Issues Statement​*
Davi Millsaps has issued his first statement since his contract was terminated by Monster Energy Kawasaki yesterday. In the statement, which you can read below, Millsaps says that although he is not at liberty to discuss he "can say without equivocation that I have not violated any AMA or FIM rule or regulation." He went on to say he is "evaluating my options, both professional and legal."

We will have more on this developing story.

_



"Although my results have not been what I had hoped for up to this point, I have continued to give my best effort and have fulfilled all of my contractual obligations. I am aware that there is much speculation regarding my termination. While I am not at liberty to discuss details, I can say without equivocation that I have not violated any AMA or FIM rule or regulation. At this point I am evaluating my options, both professional and legal. I apologize to my fans, sponsors and fellow competitors for the confusion this has caused. I want to especially thank Monster Energy for continuing to stand behind me. I look forward to resolving this and getting back to racing. See you soon."

Click to expand...

_ *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/17/davi-millsaps-issues-statement


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roczen Out For Remainder of Supercross​*
RCH Racing announced yesterday that Ken Roczen will miss the final three rounds of Monster Energy Supercross with a left ankle injury original sustained in Atlanta. Roczen, who has been sidelined since re-aggravating the injury in Daytona, will return to defend his 450MX title at the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross opener on May 16 at Hangtown.

"I'm super-bummed to sit out the rest of the Supercross season but everyone agrees that we're doing the right thing," explained Roczen. "We started out the year really strong and that's a big reason why missing all these races has been so tough. But, at this point, we have to move on. I need to make sure that I'm ready when the outdoor season starts next month. I've gotten a ton of support from Ricky and Carey, the fans and all of our sponsors. I owe it to myself, the team, all of my fans and our sponsors to make sure there are no question marks when the Pro Motocross Championship starts next month. I'll be 100 percent."

"It's a tough situation for Ken and we're all bummed his Supercross season had to end this way," offered co-owner Carey Hart. "Everyone knows the risks involved and sometimes injuries are just part of it. Our original plan was to bring him back last weekend in Houston but, unfortunately, that timeline proved a little too aggressive which brings us to the decision to keep him out for the last three rounds. All of our sponsors have been awesome throughout this process and I'd like to personally thank Soaring Eagle, Jimmy Johns and Suzuki for their unwavering support. We can't wait to see Ken back on the track when we go to Hangtown next month."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/17/roczen-out-for-remainder-of-supercross


----------



## Ckg2011

*National #10 Johnny Lewis National #73 Doug Lawrence​*
*Bonsey, Lewis Boast X Games Experience Among The 23 Athletes Invited To Be Part of Flat Track In Austin​*
Flat track racing has been around almost as long as motorcycles have. American born and raised and extreme to the core, it's the basis for all other forms of two-wheel racing.

But the first week of June, the sport will be showcased for an entirely new audience, when it helps kick off the X Games in Austin, Texas, the world-famous exhibition of extreme and action sports.

For two of the 23 invited riders, all of which are AMA Pro Flat Track stalwarts, the X Games experience won't be completely new.

Stevie Bonsey and Johnny Lewis have both competed in Supermoto at the X Games, Bonsey in 2009 and Lewis in 2008.

"I got invited to the Supermoto, I don't know how, but I did," said Bonsey, a full-time flat tracker who also enjoyed a stint as a road racer in the Moto3 class, internationally. "I practiced Supermoto once before I raced it. That was my first race, at the X Games. I was a duck without water. I tried my best. 
Every time I was on the track, I did better and better."

So while he's experienced the thrill and spectacle of the X Games, this time will be different for the Californian and three-time Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class winner.

"Going to the dirt track, I know what's going on, that's my profession," Bonsey said. "I think I'll have a better chance at getting a medal."

Lewis was a Factory KTM rider in 2008 when he raced at the X Games, but a crash kept his hopes of bringing home a medal from being realized.

"The whole experience, being in the X Games, (the athletes) were escalated," Lewis said. "You were invited, you were put on a platform, it was really neat."

The X Games originated in 1995 and has become a cultural phenomenon and celebration of extreme and action sports. Its prominence has made winning an X Games medal the goal of many athletes growing up.

The winner of the race in Austin will receive a brand new Harley-Davidson Street 750, which is incentive enough, but chasing that medal is what makes the X Games special.

"You don't care about fourth or fifth or getting a good result," Lewis said. "You want gold, silver or bronze, that's what you're going for."

Bonsey and Lewis are also well aware of the doors that can open from competing in the X Games and the exposure it provides.

"You get to see a variety of different people," Bonsey said. "It's kind of cool, it's big, and it can open doors for you, meeting new people and new sponsors in the industry. It could be huge."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62485


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Reed Maybe Injured​*
World that Chad Reed may have injured his back in today's practice in Santa Clara for tonight's Monster Energy Supercross.

More updates as the become available.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Webb No. 17​*
*Cooper Webb Fights Back For The Win​*
With the 250 West Supercross Championship clinched last weekend, Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb didn't need to win-but he won anyways.

Despite being caught up in the first turn melee (that caught many riders out) the North Carolina native took the lead with seven laps to go from Josh Hansen to keep his win streak alive.

"It was a wild race for sure with everybody going down at the start," Webb said. "I just went out there did my thing put my head down got into the lead, just road my own race, knew I had it; finished it up."

Red Bull KTM's Justin Hill also overcame the first-turn setback to finish second ahead of Alex Martin. As did GEICO Honda's Malcolm Stewart, who got pushed off track and into a tough block on the start, but worked his way back up to fourth.

Troy Lee Designs Shane McElrath was fifth ahead of Jackson Richardson on a Honda.

Webb's rookie teammate Aaron Plessinger was in the hunt early on but suffered a couple of crashes that dropped him back to seventh. Stewart's teammate Matt Bisceglia was eighth ahead of Tommy Hahn on a Yamaha. Rounding out top 10 was Scott Chmapion also on a Yamaha.

*2015 Santa Clara 250 West Supercross Results*

1. Cooper Webb (Yamaha)
2. Justin Hill (KTM)
3. Alex Martin (Yamaha)
4. Malcolm Stewart (Honda)
5. Shane McElrath (KTM)
6. Jackson Richardson (Honda)
7. Aaron Plessinger (Yamaha)
8. Matt Bisceglia (Honda)
9. Tommy Hahn (Yamaha)
10. Scott Champion (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32816/Racing-Article/Cooper-Webb-Fights-Back-For-The-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Ryan Dungey Keeps On Winning​*
Champions do what they do best-win. And that's what the 2015 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Champion Ryan Dungey did at the inaugural Supercross race at Levis Stadium in Santa Clara, California. The Red Bull KTM riders seventh win of the year, marked the most he has ever had in a season and he has no plans of stopping any time soon.

"It doesn't stop there," Dungey said. "Last weekend was awesome, wrapping it up early was definitely great as far as it not coming down to the wire in Vegas. 
We've got the main objective wrapped up, but still these race wins are important. I enjoyed last week. I enjoyed all week, but this week I wanted to come out swinging. There's still a lot to accomplish ahead. I want to keep focused on that."

GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac overcame a bad start to finish second ahead of JGR Yamaha's Weston Peick who earned his first podium of year. In fourth was Rockstar Husqvarna's Jason Anderson. Behind Anderson was fellow Supercross rookies Cole Seely (Team HRC Honda) and Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett.

BTO Motorsports KTM's Justin Brayton was seventh. TwoTwo Motorsport's Chad Reed rebounded to finish eighth after crashing out of second early on.

Brayton's teammate Andrew Short was ninth ahead of Nick Wey on a Kawasaki.

*2015 Santa Clara AMA Monster Energy Supercross Results*

1. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
2. Eli Tomac (Honda)
3. Weston Peick (Yamaha)
4. Jason Anderson (Husqvarna)
5. Cole Seely (Honda)
6. Blake Baggett (Suzuki)
7. Justin Brayton (KTM)
8. Chad Reed (Kawasaki)
9. Andrew Short (KTM)
10. Nick Wey (Kawasaki)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32815/Racing-Article/Supercross--Ryan-Dungey-Keeps-On-Winning.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Eli Tomac To Kawasaki?​*
All indications are that Eli Tomac is signed, sealed, and will be delivered to the Monster Energy Kawasaki team at the conclusion of the 2015 AMA racing season. This deal was reportedly done prior to the discovery that led to the termination of Davi Millsaps' contract with the team.

Despite his motorcycle being outfitted in GEICO Honda colors the past couple of years, Tomac has had access to everything the factory Honda racing team does, and has even been pitting directly out of the factory Honda rig all year, so this will essentially be a transition from factory Honda to factory Kawasaki for the Colorado native, who will be turning 23 prior to the 2016 AMA Supercross season.

The Honda factory team is already filled by solid riders, with Trey Canard and Cole Seely, who recently won his first Supercross at Houston.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/32841/Racing-Article/Supercross--Eli-Tomac-To-Kawasaki-.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Three-Time World Superbike Champion Troy Bayliss To Race At Iconic AMA Pro Flat Track Mile Events in 2015​*
Troy Bayliss, the Australian road racing superstar and winner of three World Superbike titles, is coming to the USA to compete in the most iconic and historic form of American motorcycle racing.

Bayliss will run five events on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, putting him in the field against the best dirt track racers in the world. He is set to make his debut on a Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati May 24 at the legendary Springfield Mile in Springfield, Ill., and will run the four remaining Mile events on the 2015 schedule.

"Having Troy Bayliss race with AMA Pro Flat Track, at some of our most storied venues, really multiplies the excitement and positive momentum we have as a sport right now," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "With his own exhibition race, as well as the Superprestigio and with his impressive resume with World Superbike, British Superbike and MotoGP, Troy is one of the motorcycle racing greats. Seeing him on American dirt is a mouth-watering prospect for USA race fans. We are looking forward to the excitement created by his presence in our paddock. A lot of work went into making this a reality and we are thankful to David and Michael Lloyd of Lloyd Brothers Motorsports, Jim Dillard, Vicki Smith and Ducati North America for their vision, support and participation."

Top road racers have long used dirt track as a training regimen, but Bayliss has taken it to a new level since his retirement from full-time competition in 2008. For the last three years, he's successfully promoted the Troy Bayliss Classic flat track exhibition in Australia, an event that has attracted top AMA Pro Flat Track riders such as current Grand National Champion Jared Mees, Sammy Halbert and Henry Wiles.

Following the Springfield Mile, Bayliss is scheduled to race the Sacramento Mile on May 30. July 4 and 11, he'll run the Du Quoin Mile and Indy Mile, respectively, before finishing with the second running of the Springfield Mile Sept. 6.

"Dirt and flat track racing are where I cut my teeth as a junior. Everything I have learned on the dirt helped me through my career in road racing and to find myself back where it all started makes me feel young again," said Bayliss. "To race the Grand Nationals will be a challenge, but to compete with Lloyd Brothers Motorsports on the Ducati had to be done. Flat track is on the up here in Australia. We have run the Troy Bayliss Classic for the past three years and mixing it up with Henry Wiles, Jared Mees and Sammy Halbert has been great. I really look forward to my time in the US of A."

Bayliss, 46, recorded 94 podium finishes in 152 World Superbike starts, including 52 victories. He recorded his only MotoGP victory as a wildcard entrant in 2006, filling in for the injured Factory Ducati rider, Sete Gibernau, in Valencia, Spain. His decorated resume also includes a British Superbike Championship, which he won in 1999.

Next up, the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track will visit Springfield, Ill., for the first Springfield Mile on May 24, 2015. Fans can get their tickets by calling (217) 753-8866. The entire event can also be viewed live and in high definition at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62503


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: FBI Member Molly Terry Out For 2015​*
Molly Terry has announced via her Facebook page that she will unfortunately be sitting out the 2015 AMA Grand National Pro Flat Track season. Due to on going injuires sustanded during last September's Calistoga half mile.

Molly's statement.



> _"I am very saddened to announce that I will unfortunately be unable to compete in the 2015 race season. Due to medical complications a few weeks ago, we have come to find bruising is still present around my brain from the injuries at Calistoga last year. To stay on the safe side, I have decided to just be a spectator this year. I will definitely still be at most of the races to support my flat track family though! See everyone at Imda Springfield Mile!
> - feeling pumped."_


 *Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing Announces The Creation of A Competition Advisory Board For AMA Pro Flat Track​*
AMA Pro Racing announced today the creation of a competition advisory board for AMA Pro Flat Track.

The seven-member competition advisory board is composed of riders, team owners and tuners elected by the paddock during the AMA Pro Flat Track preseason meeting in Daytona Beach, Fla. in March. The board will meet with AMA Pro Flat Track officials to discuss competition aspects of the sport, with the goal of fostering collaboration and enhancing the communication of information throughout the paddock.

*The advisory board for 2015 consists of:*

*GNC1 rider representative:* Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. - multi-time Grand National Champion and rider of the No. 2 Zanotti Racing machine.

*Craig Rogers -* team owner of Rogers Racing, fielding defending Grand National Champion Jared Mees.

*Joe Kopp -* former Grand National Champion, closely involved with testing and development for Latus Motors.

*Jeff Gordon -* longtime paddock fixture and engine builder for 2014 GNC1 runner-up Bryan Smith.

*Mike Scott -* team owner, motorcycle businessman and former rider.

*Dick Weirbach -* second generation and long-time team owner, former GNC2 championship owner.

*Craig Parkinson -* team owner of the highly-successful Parkinson Brothers Racing.

"Open and constructive communication is vital to the success of any organization," said Ronnie Jones, Senior Director of Competition for AMA Pro Racing. "As we usher in a new era of growth for flat track racing worldwide, we need to be in constant and direct communication with the paddock. This advisory board is comprised of key stakeholders recognized by their peers as leaders in the sport, and we are looking forward to working together as we continue to build the sport of dirt track racing in North America and throughout the world."

The 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season continues with the legendary Springfield Mile on May 24. Every round can be watched live, free of charge and in high definition, online at

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62505


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMSOIL Arenacross Approaching Las Vegas Finale​*





The journey to crown a champion in this season of AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, has produced arguably the most parity-driven and competitive racing the sport has ever seen. Since it began just a few weeks ago, the Race to the Championship has been filled with drama and aggression as the fastest ten riders in the Arenacross Class have faced off in search of their first AMSOIL Arenacross championship.

With four rounds down and two remaining in the Race to the Championship, everything will come down to the final night of competition inside Las Vegas' South Point Arena on Friday, May 1. In a city built upon risk takers willing to push their luck, the 10 riders in the Race to the Championship will enter Sin City with the exact same mentality, ready to lay everything on the line and go "all in" for the chance to emerge as AMSOIL Arenacross Champion.

While Husqvarna TiLUBE TUF Racing's Kyle Regal has essentially held serve as the number one seed for most of the Race to the Championship, by no means has his ability to maintain possession of the red number plate been easy. Since the first round of the playoff in New Orleans, success has been as much a matter of survival as being in the right place at the right time. Regal has done all he can to keep his front fender clean and earn every valuable point possible. Even in the face of adversity, Regal has shown tremendous patience, choosing to take opportunities as they arise rather than force the issue. As a result, he currently sits atop the standings with a slim eight-point lead.

With two overall wins through the first four rounds, Regal has established himself as the rider to beat. However, he has faced consistent and heavy pressure from the Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki trio of Jacob Hayes, Matt Goerke, and Chris Blose. In New Orleans it was Blose who made the first statement of the Race to the Championship by posting a dominant victory. He maintained a consistency that kept him a handful of points within Regal until a crash last Saturday night in Tacoma, Washington, left him with a ninth-place overall finish and dropped him to fourth in the championship standings.

Filling that hole are Blose's Babbitt's Kawasaki teammates Hayes and Goerke. This duo controlled the point standings for the bulk of the season prior to the Race to the Championship and while they each got off to a bit of a slow start once it began, they're starting to peak at an opportune time. Hayes dominated in Tacoma to take his first win of the Race to the Championship with Goerke right behind him in second. As a result, they vaulted into second and third in the standings and sit well within striking distance of Regal for the lead.

Currently, 45 points separate first from tenth in the Race to the Championship standings and a total of five different riders have taken the checkered flag in eight Main Events thus far. This boils down to what is destined to be a spectacular showdown for the AMSOIL Arenacross title inside South Point Arena. Never before have both AMSOIL Arenacross and Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, hosted its respective season finales on the same weekend, in the same city. What better place to make history than the most excitement-driven city in the country.

The fifteenth and final round of the 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross, and the deciding night of Race to the Championship, begins Friday, May 1, at South Point Arena. Racing kicks off at 11 p.m. EDT/ 8 p.m. PDT.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/22/amsoil-arenacross-approaching-las-vegas-finale


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Confirmed For AUS-X Open​*
James Stewart will head to Sydney on Nov. 28 for the biggest action sports competition to hit Australian shores, the Australian Open of Supercross (AUS-X Open) event.

Officially confirmed, the two-time FIM World Supercross Champion and reality TV star will be contesting the inaugural AUS-X Open at the AllPhones Arena in what is a massive coup for Australian sports fans.

"I'm pumped to be heading down under to race against the world's best riders and put on a night to remember for the Aussie fans," said Stewart.

"To have an event which combines high impact, bar to bar Supercross racing with the amazing spectacle of Freestyle Motocross it's going to be one action-packed show."

Stewart joins a star-studded line up including the recently announced, fellow two-time World Supercross Champion and long time rival, Chad Reed.

The 29-year-old from Hainse City, Fla. won't be taking things lightly as he looks to dominate Australia's largest action sports event.

"For me it's important to win every race, but i'm not just coming to win races i'm coming to have fun and fun for me is about being around the fans, whilst winning races," Stewart said.

"The (indoor) arena style racing is hectic, because you have guys banging into you but the whole fan aspect of being really close and loud makes it exciting for us. When we put the helmet on, we'll race anything so; the louder you guys get, the more drama there'll be." Stewart said.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ycle-racing/stewart-confirmed-for-aus-x-open/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chad Reed Enters AUS-X Open In Sydney​*
Australia's highest-profile Supercross star, Chad Reed, has been officially confirmed to contest the inaugural Australian Open of Supercross (AUS-X Open) at the Allphones Arena in Sydney on Nov. 28.

The AUS-X Open event will be the biggest action sports competition in the Southern Hemisphere; combining an international Supercross racing event with a Freestyle Motocross (FMX) 'Best Trick' competition, both will feature some of the world's best riders up against Australia's best talent.

The addition of Reed, a two-time FIM World Supercross Champion and Australia's most successful international Supercross star, is a massive boost for the AUS-X Open and is sure to spice up the action for Aussie fans.

"I'm stoked to be riding in the first ever AUS-X Open and showcasing our amazing sport to the home fans in Sydney on November 28," said Reed. "The Supercross racing is going to be intense without a doubt and with the FMX guys alongside competing for the 'Best Trick' title, this is going to be one of the greatest action sports events to hit Aussie shores.

"Australia has some of the highest quality riders on the planet so it's going to be awesome to line up next to our home grown talent at one of the world's best venues for Supercross in Allphones Arena. I haven't competed there since I first left for the U.S. 14 years ago."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...racing/chad-reed-enters-aus-x-open-in-sydney/


----------



## Ckg2011

*RRCF Racing and Michael "Itchy" Bickerton Continue Their Partnership For The 2015 Season​*
RRCF Racing and Michael "Itchy" Bickerton continue their quest to be contenders in the AMA Pro Flat Track series in 2015.

This will be their third season together as team. Team owner, Heath Reed, tells us that they are fortunate enough to have Michael on board again for 2015 and that we click as a team.

"We have the same goals and drive," said Reed. "Michael gives good input on bike set up and adjustments and he does not have a problem getting in there and working on a bike when the help is needed. Most importantly we have trust in each other."

Reed tells us that they are excited to get their season underway at the upcoming Springfield Mile in May and speaks of the rough end to their season where Bickerton went down at the 2014 Labor Day Springfield race as it destroyed their primary motorcycle.

"First and foremost we were very lucky that Michael was able to walk away from the crash pretty much injury free but the damage to our primary motorcycle was a major setback to our team," said Reed.

The RRCF Racing team spent the off season regrouping and rebuilding and they will be starting off the season stronger and more determined than in the past two seasons and they are confident that Michael and RRCF will make their first main event in 2015 and earn their national number. Reed says,

"We made some improvements to our Kawasaki power plants and chassis set up which should help take us to the next level."

Reed also mentioned how much work they have been putting into building their fan base and the fans are one of the real joys of the sport. He speaks of the awesomeness how, one on one, the fans can be with teams and riders and that is one of the things they look forward to on race day.

"Meeting new faces and speaking with a first time race spectator and hearing and seeing their excitement during the fan walks is very rewarding",

Reed says.

"I don't know of too many other professional racing disciplines where the spectators have the amount of access like they do with AMA Pro Flat Track and he feels that its a great opportunity for teams and riders to take advantage of and interact and build relationships with the spectators to grow the sport."

You can follow RRCF Racing and Michael 'Itchy" Bickerton on their media sites:

www.facebook.com/RRCFRacing

Twitter: @rrcfracing

*Source:*
RRCF Racing and Michael "Itchy" Bickerton Continue Their Partnership For The 2015 Season


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tickets On Sale For The return of The DuQuoin, Illinois "Magic Mile" AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National​*
*Press release courtesy of Family Events, promoters of the DuQuoin Magic Mile:*

Tickets for the return of the DuQuoin "Magic Mile" AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Motorcycle race set for July 4, 2015 are now on sale. Gates for the Independence Day event will open at 2:00pm (CDT) on July 4th, with practice and qualifying from 2:30 - 4:30pm, Rider autographs from 4:30pm - 6:00pm, opening ceremonies at 6:30pm, and racing beginning at 7:00pm. The National final is set for 9:00pm. All seats will be General Admission, with tickets for children age 2-12 years old only $10.

Historically one of the fastest miles on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit, the DuQuoin State Fair's dirt surface has not hosted the top flat-track riders since 2005. That last race was won by Chris Carr, who collected his only win on the Magic Mile on his way to his seventh and final championship season.

The DuQuoin State Fairgrounds has its origins in the 1920's. In 1946, the "Magic Mile" track was created on land that had once been a strip mine. Since then, the track has been the site of hundreds of internationally-noted horse races, auto races, motorcycles races and top-name concerts. Racing legends like A.J. Foyt, Mario Andretti, Bobby Unser and more competed on the Magic Mile in Champ cars in the 1960's. Its oval shape with long straightaways makes the Magic Mile particularly well suited for AMA Pro Flat track action.

The lightning-fast competition roars from a wheelie-inducing standing-start as a huge pack of riders duel handlebar-to-handlebar with one foot down and the bikes pitched sideways into the first of dozens of power-sliding, full-throttle corner battles. The riders then put their chins on their fuel tanks and often drop their non-throttle hand from the handle grip to their backs in an effort to gain an aerodynamic drafting edge at straightaway speeds reaching 120 mph.

Fans will be able to camp on the north end of the historic, sprawling and scenic grounds of the DuQuoin State Fair. The Fairgrounds boasts over 1,000 hookups with water and electric. Two bath houses with toilets and showers and a dump station are also on site. There is unlimited primitive tent camping, a covered picnic pavilion with electric and water, a fishing lake (license required, bank fishing only), and paved roads for biking and walking. For more information on camping, click: www.agr.state.il.us/dq.

*ADVANCE DISCOUNT TICKETS* (applicable fees may apply) 
Child Ages: 2-12 years old
General Admission: Adult.......... $20 Child........... $10

*DAY OF SHOW TICKETS* (applicable fees may apply)
Child Ages: 2-12 years old 
General Admission: Adult..........$25 Child...........$10

For advance tickets and availability, visit www.DuQuoinMile.com or call (317) 231-5864

Family Events of Indianapolis is producing the return of the DuQuoin Magic Mile.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62519


----------



## Ckg2011

*60,582 Watch Tomac Soar In New Jersey​*
Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, enjoyed a historic afternoon in the greater New York City area on Saturday as 60,582 fans were on hand inside MetLife Stadium to be a part of the first ever live broadcast on the FOX broadcast network.

On the track, GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac emerged victorious thanks to a strong charge in the closing laps to secure his third win of the season and the third victory of his career.

Following a dominant season for Red Bull KTM in which he finished no worse than second in eight races, Frenchman Marvin Musquin clinched his first title on U.S. soil with the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship, winning his sixth Main Event on a day where he needed to finish 16th or better.

BTO Sports KTM's Andrew Short kicked off the 20-lap 450SX Class Main Event by racing to the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award ahead of Team Honda HRC rider Cole Seely and Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Weston Peick.

Behind them, both Tomac and Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey, the 2015 Monster Energy Supercross Champion, had to battle their way forward from starts outside the top-five.

Just as he did just a couple weeks ago in Houston when he won his first career 450SX Class Main Event, Seely set a torrid pace out front to open a healthy lead over the field. Tomac made quick work in fighting his way to the front and was able to take control of second from Peick on lap two. Just a few moments later Dungey followed into third.

At the halfway point of the race Tomac started to close in on Seely and moved to within just over a second of the lead, but a mistake by Seely brought the two riders within a few inches of one another. Just after they crossed the finish line to start lap 13, Tomac moved alongside Seely and made the pass through the whoops. Once out front, Tomac pulled away to take a comfortable win.

"The track really broke down out there. I just tried to be as consistent as I could and keep it on two wheels, and I started to close in on Cole [Seely]," explained Tomac. "He made a couple mistakes that allowed me to get on his rear fender and I just pulled the trigger in the whoops. One I got out front I was able to just get through lappers and bring it home."

Dungey made a strong push as well in the closing laps and was able to also pass Seely to earn a runner-up finish and extend his podium streak to 15 races. Seely held on for third.

"The start wasn't the greatest, and I had a couple close calls out there," said Dungey. "The track got really nasty and with about five laps to go [after passing Seely] I just settled in. We're moving forward [to the next race] happy. We got one more to go; we'll give it all we got and hope for the best."

Tomac and Seely, who sit behind Dungey in second and third in the 450SX Class point standings, further asserted their positions heading into the last race of the season.

GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle, the defending Eastern Regional 250SX Class Champion, needed a win in order to even have a chance at repeating in 2015 and he got the start he needed in the Main Event by grabbing the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award. Musquin was right behind in second.

Musquin applied some early pressure on Bogle, but the Honda rider was able to fend it off and pull away. Behind the leaders Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy, who slotted into third, started to come under fire from Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin, who started seventh, establishing an exciting battle for the last spot on the podium.

On lap seven, Martin briefly passed Savatgy going into a turn, but Savatgy got back under him and pushed him off the track. As this happened Musquin made another run on Bogle and closed in again, ultimately making the pass for the lead on Lap 10. Three laps later Martin and Savatgy resumed their battle for third, but this time Martin crashed while trying to turn under Savatgy.

Musquin pulled away over the final five laps of the 15-lap Main Event to take the win and the title. Bogle was second, while Savatgy earned his third straight podium finish.

"[The championship] feels great and winning the Main Event makes it even better," boasted Musquin. "Every time you race you want to do good, and today I made it happen. I'm ready to move on and chase some more dreams. It has been great to race alongside Ryan [Dungey] this season with all his success [in the 450SX Class] and it's helped me get better as well. We have a great team at KTM and I'm excited to keep it going."

It marked the first time this season that Dungey and Musquin failed to win at the same race.

"It hurts to lose [the race] like that and hurts to lose this championship," said Bogle. "I'll just keep working. I'll move to the 450SX Class next year, so I have a lot ahead of me."

Bogle finished runner-up in the final championship standings, while Martin's fourth-place finish helped him secure third.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...tocross/60582-watch-tomac-soar-in-new-jersey/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Marvin Musquin Re-Signs With KTM​*
KTM says it has extended its contract with Red Bull KTM Factory rider and newly crowned 2015 East 250 Supercross Champion, Marvin Musquin, through the 2017 race season.

Musquin will be racing in the 450 Supercross and 450 Motocross Championships starting in 2016.

"I'm really excited to spend the next two years with KTM," said Musquin. "They are my family. It feels like home under the Red Bull KTM tent as we've spent almost seven years together already. I know how much effort they have put into R&D to give us the best KTM race bikes and I believe in them just as they believe in me. I'm looking forward to even more success with my team."

"The whole team is happy to have Marvin re-sign with team," said Red Bull KTM Factory Team Manager Roger DeCoster. "Marvin and Ryan (Dungey) have a great working relationship. I have not seen a bond this great between teammates in a long time and we are happy to work with them both. Marvin is a smooth rider with great technique and we feel he will easily adapt to the 450 and we are looking forward to what he can bring to that class."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/33858/Racing-Article/Motocross--Marvin-Musquin-Re-Signs-With-KTM.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's Official: Pourcel Signs With Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna​*
It's finally official: Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna has signed Christophe Pourcel to race the 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship aboard a 450. The team made the signing official today, less than a week after reports began to surface of the deal.

"We tested the bike last week and I had a good thing going with Bobby [Hewitt] and Robert Jonas," said Pourcel in a team statement. "They made me feel very comfortable with the team. The test of the bike went very good. That is why we made the decision to go this way. They believe in me and that was a big part of my decision to join the team. The 450 has always suited me; I've been riding a 250 for a long time and I feel it's best for me to go back to a 450 and compete. I look forward to the opportunity for a future with the team."

Pourcel joins the team after spending last year with Valli Motorsports in the 250 Class. This is the first year Pourcel will race the 450 Class since leaving MotoConcepts after just two rounds in 2011 and returning to Europe.

"Knowing Christophe had multiple options from other teams for this year's outdoor series but chose to sign with Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing says a great deal about our program and the bike," said team manager Bobby Hewitt. "I am very happy to have Christophe join the team and I look forward to the start of the motocross season."

Husqvarna's head of motorsport, Robert Jonas, also commented on the signing: "I am very happy about our newest enhancement of the US factory racing program. Christophe, former MX2 world champion and two time 250SX champion, is known as a very talented rider who requires specific treatment but I believe that our team will be qualified to provide what's needed to make him feel home in the team and well on the bike. He has a very smooth and technical riding style and good skills how to communicate what he is looking for on his bike setup. We made the deal maybe a little bit at short notice towards the beginning of the outdoor season but I am convinced that he will do very well."

The Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship kicks off May 16 at Hangtown.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/27/its-official-pourcel-signs-with-rockstar-energy-racing-husqvarna


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tomac Leads Supercross To Season Finale​*
The 2015 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, will conclude this weekend at Las Vegas' Sam Boyd Stadium, with two exciting Main Events taking place before the season makes its way into the history books.

With the 450SX Class Championship clinched, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey will make his 100th start in hopes of winning his eighth Main Event of the season.

Dungey's teammate, Marvin Musquin, claimed his first-ever Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship with his sixth win of the season last Saturday afternoon at MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, New Jersey. Musquin will square off against Western Regional 250SX Class Champion Cooper Webb, who rides for the Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha team, in the Dave Coombs Sr. East/West Shootout.

GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac used a pass on Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely on lap 13 to take the lead during the 450SX Class Main at MetLife Stadium. From there, Tomac took advantage of the clear track in front him and rode to his third win of the season. Tomac is second overall in season standings.

"The track really broke down out there. I just tried to be as consistent as I could and keep it on two wheels, and I started to close in on Cole [Seely]," explained Tomac following the Main Event last weekend. "He made a couple mistakes that allowed me to get on his rear fender and I just pulled the trigger in the whoops. Once I got out front I was able to just get through lappers and bring it home."

Dungey finished second at MetLife Stadium, marking his 15th consecutive podium finish of the season. Dungey, a two-time winner in Las Vegas, could bring his 2015 win percentage to 47% with a victory Saturday night. He is the only rider competing in this weekend's race that has won both classes in Las Vegas.

Seely brought home the number-three position in East Rutherford, which gives him seven top-five finishes and 10 top-10 finishes of his rookie season.

Musquin has been on the podium at every race of the Eastern Regional 250SX Class season; in addition to his six wins, he has two runner-up finishes. Webb has been on the podium at every race except at the season opener in Anaheim where he finished in seventh place.

Other 250SX Class winners this year include: Justin Bogle, Jeremy Martin, Jessy Nelson, and Malcolm Stewart. Historically, KTM has only won in Las Vegas twice to Yamaha's five. With the Eastern and Western Regional division tied at nine races apiece, this weekend's race is up for grabs.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ross/tomac-leads-supercross-to-season-finale/


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart's Final Appeal Denied​*
In a statement released by Yoshimura Suzuki this morning, James Stewart's final appeal for his sixteen-month suspension for a positive test for a banned substance following the Seattle Supercross in 2014, has been denied. His suspension will remain in place until August 11, 2015.

"It's extremely disappointing that my appeal was denied," Stewart said. "But I'm glad this is over and now I can turn my full attention back to preparing for the few events I'll be competing in this year and coming back strong for 2016.

"I thank Yoshimura Suzuki, my sponsors and all the fans who have given me a ton of support through all of this. The one thing this time off has done is made me realize how much I miss racing, so it's going to be a great day for me when I get to see that gate drop again."

"It was an incredibly frustrating process and disappointing decision, but we'll have James on board with the team for 2016 and beyond and we look forward to his return," said team manager Mike Webb in a team statement. "We have a few warm-up events later this year and then we'll be back in full force for the 2016 Supercross season."

Stewart is already slated to compete in Australia in November and is also expected to race Red Bull Straight Rhythm later this year and the Monster Energy Cup in October.

Below is the full press release from Suzuki.

CHINO, CA - Yoshimura Suzuki learned Monday that the FIM appeal by James Stewart that might have allowed him to begin racing the upcoming 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship has been denied. Instead the suspension will remain in place until August 11, 2015. Stewart says he will now focus on his return to competition.

As they have through the entire process, Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing will continue to support Stewart and look forward to his return to competition.

Yoshimura Suzuki team manager Mike Webb said the appeal process has been frustrating and costly. There were several delays requested by the FIM throughout the appeal process.

"It was an incredibly frustrating process and disappointing decision, but we'll have James on board with the team for 2016 and beyond and we look forward to his return. We have a few warm-up events later this year and then we'll be back in full force for the 2016 Supercross season."

Even though it's been a trying time, not only for the delays, but also for not knowing the outcome of his appeal, Stewart said at least he can now look forward to putting this behind him and is looking forward to racing again.

"It's extremely disappointing that my appeal was denied," Stewart said. "But I'm glad this is over and now I can turn my full attention back to preparing for the few events I'll be competing in this year and coming back strong for 2016.

"I thank Yoshimura Suzuki, my sponsors and all the fans who have given me a ton of support through all of this. The one thing this time off has done is made me realize how much I miss racing, so it's going to be a great day for me when I get to see that gate drop again."

Stewart plans to defend his Red Bull Straight Rhythm title later this year and is also slated to contest the Monster Energy Cup in October.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/29/james-stewarts-final-appeal-denied


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bogle, Politelli Out For Las Vegas​*
51FIFTY Energy Drink Yamaha's Austin Politelli and GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle will both miss the final round of Monster Energy Supercross this Saturday in Las Vegas. Politelli sustained a wrist injury at the final round of the 250SX West Region in Santa Clara and has been advised by doctors to not race and begin treatment.

"Not being able to ride is more painful than the injuries themselves," Politelli said in a team statement. "My wrist has not healed and trying to put in a moto at race pace has only made it worse. 51FIFTY along with the rest of the sponsors have supported me all season long and I'm incredibly thankful for their contributions."

GEICO Honda announced yesterday that Bogle would miss the season finale to turn his focus to the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross opener on May 16 at Hangtown.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/29/bogle-politelli-out-for-las-vegas


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Sheehan Completed The World's First Triple Backflip Yesterday At Pastranaland. This. Is. A. Must. See.*​





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/04/29/triple-backflip-say-what


----------



## Ckg2011

*New Venues Highlight 2016 Supercross Slate​*
Feld Motor Sports announced Friday the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, schedule which will visit two new venues with University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Ariz., on Feb. 6, and Gillette Stadium in Foxborough, Mass., on April 23, 2016.

The 17-city tour will also make its return to Toronto's Rogers Centre while adding a second visit to downtown San Diego's Petco Park.

With a rich history in the Phoenix market, Monster Energy Supercross will make its debut at University of Phoenix Stadium, home of the NFL's Arizona Cardinals, which hosted the Super Bowl in February.

Gillette Stadium is home to the NFL's Super Bowl-winning New England Patriots and sits approximately 20 miles from Boston. Serving as the 15th race of the championship, the Gillette Stadium round complements the race at MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, N.J., the following weekend and is part of a growing East Coast expansion.

"In 2016, we're continuing the strong start of the Monster Energy Supercross season on the West Coast and expanding our audience by bringing this thrilling event to more East Coast markets,"said Juliette Feld, executive vice president, Feld Entertainment.

The highly anticipated Canadian return of Monster Energy Supercross will take place on March 12, 2016. From 2005 to 2014, the race at the Rogers Centre enjoyed a 52-percent increase in attendance. San Diego's Petco Park hosted its first-ever Monster Energy Supercross this year, attracting 42,017 fans. As the home to MLB's San Diego Padres, the venue will host two races in 2016: Jan. 16 and Feb. 13.

"Going to new venues like Gillette Stadium and University of Phoenix Stadium is always exciting for us," said Ryan Dungey, recently crowned 2015 Monster Energy Supercross Champion. "Bringing the championship to new markets and fans will only help grow the sport, and I look forward to meeting the fans at the races in 2016."

Keeping with tradition, the season will open at the Angel Stadium in Anaheim, California, on Jan. 9, and will conclude at Las Vegas' Sam Boyd Stadium on May 7. Angel Stadium, which is considered the proverbial home of Monster Energy Supercross, will host a second race on Jan. 23.

*2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Schedule*

Jan 9 - Angel Stadium - Anaheim, Calif.
Jan. 16 - Petco Park - San Diego, Calif.
Jan. 23 - Angel Stadium - Anaheim, Calif.
Jan. 30 - O.Co Coliseum - Oakland, Calif.
Feb. 6 - University of Phoenix Stadium - Glendale, Ariz.
Feb. 13 - Petco Park - San Diego, Calif.
Feb. 20 - AT&T Stadium - Arlington, Texas
Feb. 27 - Georgia Dome - Atlanta, Ga.
March 5 - Daytona Int'l Speedway - Daytona Beach, Fla.
March 12 - Rogers Centre - Toronto, Ontario
March 19 - Ford Field - Detroit, Mich.
April 2 - Levi's Stadium - Santa Clara, Calif.
April 9 - Lucas Oil Stadium - Indianapoils, Ind.
April 16 - Edward Jones Dome - St. Louis, Mo.
April 23 - Gillette Stadium - Foxborough, Mass.
April 30 - MetLife Stadium - East Rutherford, N.J.
May 7 - Sam Boyd Stadium - Las Vegas, Nev.​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/new-venues-highlight-2016-supercross-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stevie Bonsey To Race For Dodge Brothers/Classic Harley-Davidson For 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Twins Events​*
Stevie Bonsey already has one win under his belt in the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, but the winner of Round 1 from DAYTONA Flat Track recently announced he will try for more on a Dodge Brothers/Classic Harley-Davidson XR-750.

The three-time AMA Pro Flat Track winner from Salinas, Calif., will reunite with Dodge Brothers Racing for all of the remaining GNC1 twins races. He will a Suzuki RMZ 450, similar to the one he won on in Daytona for the remaining singles events.

"I'm really happy to be back with Dodge Brothers," Bonsey said. "I rode with them in the past, I got my first career victory with them in 2010 at Calistoga."

Bonsey, who sports National No. 80, raced for Zanotti Racing in 2014, but had his season come to a premature end when he suffered an injury at Calistoga.

He put the paddock on notice early in 2015 that he was fully healed by leading wire-to-wire in his season-opening victory.

Expectations are high for the 25-year-old who currently sits sixth in points in the GNC1 standings.

"I'm with a new team, I have a great mechanic, I have all the tools to get a championship," Bonsey said. "I'd be happy with a top three overall, but we're all here to get a championship. That's the main goal."

Bonsey will make his 2015 debut on the Dodge Brothers/Classic Harley-Davidson XR-750 on May 24 at the legendary Springfield Mile.

Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season can be seen live, in high definition and free of charge at FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://home.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62565


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shoemaker And Bonneville Performance/Castrol/Triumph Team Eager For Springfield Mile​*
The 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season brings a lot of changes for many riders in the series, including Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitor Jake Shoemaker, who made the jump from riding a privateer motorcycle in 2014 to competing aboard factory machinery this season.

Shoemaker will ride the No. 55 Bonneville Performance/Castrol/Triumph in the upcoming Springfield Mile, slated for May 24.

Shoemaker spent several days testing with his new team at several tracks prior to the start of the 2015 season.

"The biggest adjustment I have had to make riding the Triumph so far is dealing with twice the amount of torque," said Shoemaker. "There is just a ton of torque that I needed to alter my riding style to but after a few laps I was able to get a lot more aggressive."

Bonneville Performance/Castrol/Triumph is looking forward to one of their best seasons to date, and the decision to bring Shoemaker on as the team's rider had much to do with his aggressive, hard charging riding style.

Team owner, Bill Gately, feels that his new rider is the ideal fit for what Bonneville Performance/Castrol/Triumph is trying to accomplish in 2015.

"Not only is Jake one of the hardest working riders in the paddock, but he is able to understand the mechanics of the engine," said Gately. "We have even built one (engine) together. His feedback and understanding of the chassis dynamics and suspension/setup is the best I have seen in a rider. And, he can immediately come up with a solution to go faster."

In 2014, Shoemaker finished ninth in the final Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings. His top-ten effort was highlighted by his second-place finish at Colonial Downs and his third-place finish at Hagerstown. Shoemaker also produced seven top-ten finishes last year and claimed the 2013 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award following the season prior.

Shoemaker has ridden the Bonneville Performance/Castrol/Triumph motorcycles at a few amateur races so far in 2015. In those races, he made the main and landed on the podium each time.

Next stop on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule is the historic Springfield Mile on May 24, which is a favorite of the air-cooled twin Triumph engine. Shoemaker hopes to improve on his 2014 ninth-place finish in the points and he's feeling very confident in his team heading into the Springfield Mile on Memorial Day weekend.

Shoemaker finished fourth at the second Springfield Mile last August.

"We have logged a lot of laps on the new motorcycle," said Shoemaker. "We have learned a lot. We have made a lot of changes. I am confident we have a very competitive package for Springfield. The work our team has done together has really impressed me. I was able to spend a few weeks with Bill, at the track, back at the shop and let me say, this bike is fast! Opening it up on a tacky mile is going to be a lot of fun for me."

Shoemaker is also excited to have been invited to the 2015 XGames in Austin, Texas this summer, which is scheduled for June 4-7.

"It was an honor to be one of those chosen to participate in the XGames this year," said Shoemaker. "Not only am I excited for my team and our sponsors, but also for the entire sport and the other teams invited. This is our chance to shine on a new level. I'm confident we will see XGames fans become AMA Pro Flat Track fans!"

The Bonneville Performance/Castrol/Triumph team will be making special announcements in the near future regarding new sponsors for the XGames and the entire 2015 season.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62563


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Getting Ready For The Las Vegas Final​*
Today was Press Day at Sam Boyd Stadium in Las Vegas, Nevada, for tomorrow's final round of the 2015 Monster Energy/AMA Supercross Series, and it was an opportunity to see the top-three 450cc guys on the track, as well as a 1W on Cooper Webb's YZ250F and a 1E on Marvin Musquin's 250 SX/F Factory Edition.

In addition to the Supercross boys, the series finale of the 2015 Amsoil Arenacross Championship is taking place tonight at South Point Hotel and Casino tonight, and Rockstar Husqvarna's Kyle Regal and Babbitt's/Monster Energy Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes are tied for the championship tonight. They were both on-hand for the press conference at Sam Boyd, but we heard that although the promoter sent a car to pick them both up at South Point and bring them to Sam Boyd, Regal chose to drive himself. It could get good tonight!

Here are some other key points from today's Press Conference:

It's been since his rookie season in 2010, but Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey has finally become a two-time AMA Supercross Champion. Next year, he'll be joined in the 450cc ranks by teammate and 2015 250cc Eastern Regional SX champ Marvin Musquin.

"If I had to be teammates [in the same class as anyone else] I would pick Marvin," Dungey said. "I mean, right now we already ride together down in Florida with Aldon [Baker, trainer], at his place. And I think it's good, obviously with him being on the 250 now, he's just going to be on the 450. But from what I've seen and what we have both gained out of it, as far as speed, and always have someone to push each other, Marvin is going to be a top contender guy. He's always going to be there. And you know, we're going to go out there and race, and do our thing, and race hard for our positioning. But I think if there's one thing, there's a lot of respect between us. Which at the end of the day, that's what makes there not be any carnage or hate or whatever that is within the team. Or it might be on a 350. I don't know. It's his choice. [Looks at Musquin] What are you racing?"

"Well, that's a good question," Musquin said. "I always love to ride the 350. It has great power and it's kind of like a 250 with a lot of power. I feel like the 450 is a little bit heavier. Anyway, I'm really excited to go out with the team and test the 450 and the 350. I haven't ridden yet the new 350, so I can't tell much right now. But I know the team is going to work really hard and I'm going to have the best bike for next year, that's for sure."

GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac talked about how much more of a success he felt his second full season in the 450cc class went.

"To go out there and get my first 450 class win-didn't do that last year," Tomac said. "Last year was really rough just all around. So for me it was, I don't know, it was almost satisfying. I mean not completely because everyone wants the Championship, but you've got to be realistic at the same time, especially when you're racing against the best guys in the world. So, yeah. So far, so good."

For Honda's Cole Seely, his first full season landed him on the box quite a few times, got him his first 450cc win, and landed him third in points. Not bad for his rookie season, and he was obviously the top rookie of 2015, beating out Jason Anderson, Blake Baggett and Dean Wilson for that honor.

"I definitely had some good battles with Anderson last year, so knew that he was going to be tough to beat, and Baggett," Seely said. "Unfortunately Dean got hurt. But I'm really excited to be on the top step as far as the rookies go. Had some fun times and learned a lot racing against with guys sitting next to me, so it was a really good year."

And then finally, Vegas marks the 250cc East/West Shootout, where we get to determine which coast is best. Both Marvin Musquin and Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb won six of the eight rounds in their respective series, but Musquin led nearly twice as many laps than Webb did.

Webb had the line of the entire press conference when a member of the press pointed out the disparity in laps led, then asked Webb how he planned to win the East/West Shootout tomorrow night.

He responded, matter-of-factly, "Lead the last one."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/33879/...s--Getting-Ready-For-The-Las-Vegas-Final.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vicki Golden Makes Supercross History​*
Racing's Vicki Golden made history Saturday by becoming the first female in more than four decades of Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, to qualify for the "Fast 40″ - the riders who transition to the night program from timed qualifying - at Sam Boyd Stadium and the 250SX Class' Dave Coombs Sr. East/West Shootout.

Golden, who made her Eastern Regional 250SX Class debut on Feb. 14 at Arlington, Texas' AT&T Stadium, qualified 35th out of 42 riders. Her latest groundbreaking achievement is part of a series of firsts for the sport, which also includes becoming the first female in history to complete Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross in AMSOIL Arenacross last season, earning her 250SX Class license to attempt to qualify for a Monster Energy Supercross race. In 2011, Golden became the first female to qualify for an AMSOIL Arenacross Lites Class Main Event and she will attempt to make history yet again tonight by trying to transfer her way into the 22-rider 250SX Class Main Event.

"This is all so surreal right now," exclaimed Golden. "Last week after East Rutherford, I thought it was over. I didn't expect to come here to Vegas and we learned a few days ago that we had the opportunity, so I figured let's go out there and give it one last shot. It's been a rough season and about everything that could go wrong has.

"I recently learned I've been battling mono since November and it's taken about everything I have just to put in one fast lap. I've felt so tired and I haven't been doing any riding during the week. I've just showed up and raced, but this week I put in a little riding once we learned we'd be coming to Vegas and everything worked out. I've accomplished the goal I set out to achieve this season, so now I want to just put in a couple solid laps tonight and finish the year healthy."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ocross/vicki-golden-makes-supercross-history/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dungey & Musquin Rule Vegas For KTM​*
In his 100th career start, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey won his eighth Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, race of the season in front of 35,241 fans at Sam Boyd Stadium for the season finale.

Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin led wire-to-wire en route to his first-ever Dave Coombs Sr. East/West Shootout Championship, marking the sixth time this season that KTM has swept both Main Events.

Dungey led BTO Sports KTM's Justin Brayton and GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac across the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot line to kick off the 450SX event. On the opening lap, Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Weston Peick moved into third place.

Out front, Dungey and Tomac traded positions on lap one, but on lap four Tomac crashed while in pursuit, still able to remount in second place.

Peick and Discount Tire Racing/TwoTwo Motorsports' Chad Reed engaged in a heated battle for third place on lap eight, but Peick would hold his position and ride to his second podium finish of a year with a third place. Tomac finished second, his 11th podium of the season.

"We (Dungey and Tomac) really pushed the pace out there tonight and went back forth during the early part of the race," said Dungey. "This was a great year; I set a (personal) record for most wins in a season with eight and couldn't be happier."

Musquin, who won the Eastern Regional 250SX Class Championship last week, started the East/West Shootout with the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award. GEICO Honda riders R.J. Hampshire and Malcolm Stewart followed in second and third, respectively.

Stewart passed Hampshire on the opening lap for second place. Hampshire held down the number three position until lap 11, when his teammate Matt Bisceglia passed him and secured the final position on the podium. Stewart earned his best Las Vegas finish in second, besting his fifth-place finishes in 2011 and 2014. Musquin went on to dominate for his first victory in Sam Boyd Stadium in his final 250SX Class race.

"It's like a dream come true tonight," said Musquin. "I have never won in Las Vegas before and I used to watch this race back in the day when I was a kid, but tonight it's my turn. To win my very last supercross race on a 250cc (motorcycle) is awesome."

Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Cooper Webb, who won the Western Regional 250SX Class Championship, missed the Main Event after sustaining an injury during practice. Coming into tonight's race the Eastern and Western Regions were tied in Dave Coombs Sr. East/West Shootout victories, and Musquin's win gave the Eastern Region the edge with the region's 10th win. Musquin closes out his 2015 campaign with seven victories.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-motocross/dungey-musquin-rule-vegas-for-ktm/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davis Fisher Eyeing 2015 GNC2 Championship In Second AMA Pro Flat Track Season​*
Davis Fisher finished the 2014 AMA Pro Flat Track season with more momentum than any other rider in the series, as he closed out the final two GNC2 races with remarkable victories at Calistoga and Pomona.

If not for a crash during the 2014 Indy Mile late in the season, which caused him to finish 16th in the race and miss the following two events, Fisher would have probably been crowned the 2014 GNC2 champion in just his first year competing at the professional level.

Instead, Fisher lost to Kyle Johnson by a single point in the chase, 191-190, and the Warren, Ore. native has had to deal with the bittersweet taste all offseason.

Flash-forward to 2015, and Fisher is arguably the odds-on favorite to capture the GNC2 title in just his second season. After finishing in 13th in Round 1 at DAYTONA Flat Track, Fisher got back on the podium with a strong second place effort in Round 2 and sits fourth in points heading to Springfield, where he will pilot a Racing Unlimited Kawasaki EX650.

Fisher finished second in his only Springfield Mile attempt in 2014, as he was forced to miss the second running of the iconic event because of the injury he suffered at Indianapolis.

"I'm confident heading into Springfield," said Fisher. "I wasn't able to race there last fall because of the injury that I sustained at Indy, but I was able to get a solid second in my only race there a year ago. I'm hoping that I am able to build off that momentum and put myself in a position to win. I like the track a lot and I'm looking forward to moving on successfully with this season and avoiding injury."

During the time between Daytona and Springfield, Fisher has been sharpening his skill set by training with 2013 Grand National Champion Brad Baker. Fisher says working with the former No. 1 plate holder has helped him tremendously in many different ways.

"I've rode with Brad (Baker) several times in the last few weeks," said Fisher. "We have competed against each other on motorcycles as well as ridden our bicycles through trails in our home state of Washington. The biggest thing I've taken away from training with him is learning how to be more consistent and how important consistency is in racing. He's exceptionally smooth with everything he does on the track and he doesn't make mistakes lap-after-lap. That's my goal as well. It's been a great experience chasing each other back and forth and I think it's really going to pay off during this season."

Look for Fisher, riding the No. 67M Racing Unlimited leathers in less than three weeks when the series takes to the track at Springfield for the first of two races at the Illinois State Fairgrounds in 2015. There's no denying that Fisher is one of the up-and-coming stars of the sport, and learning from one of the best there is in the game, Baker, is just another reason why Fisher will be one of toughest competitors on the track this year and for many years to come in AMA Pro Flat Track.

Every round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season can be seen live, in high definition and free of charge online at www.FansChoice.tv. For tickets and more information regarding the Springfield Mile, please call 217-753-8866.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62593


----------



## Ckg2011

*Full Gas Sprint Enduro Sweep To Kailub Russell​*
In his first race on the all-new 2016 KTM 250 XC-F, Factory FMF/KTM's Kailub Russell took five of eight special test wins on day one, and four of six test wins on day two to capture the overall victory at round two of the Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series.

A late addition to the series, the event also served as the East Coast AMA ISDE Qualifier for riders wanting to qualify for one of Team USA's Club, Senior, and Women's teams. Thirty riders from as far away as Oregon raced Letter of Intent, with Factory Beta's Cory Buttrick taking the E2 class, and overall LOI wins on the weekend.

The Newburg, WV race location featured a rolling 2.5-mile grass track cross test and a four-mile woods enduro loop. On the first day of the event, racers would compete on each test a total of four times. Kailub Russell came out swinging in test one, the cross test, taking the win by four seconds over his teammate Russell Bobbitt. KR4/FAR/Husqvarna's Thad DuVall was the second rider to take off on the cross test, but a mechanical issue that required a mid-test repair saw him finish 137th in that test - 2:44 slower than Russell - putting him in a deep hole that he tried to climb out of the rest of the weekend.

DuVall, who was recently selected to represent the USA on its ISDE Trophy Team this year in Slovakia, rebounded in the second test of the day - the enduro test - taking the win by three seconds over Russell. Thad would go on to win two more tests on the day - the only other rider besides Russell to win a test - and claw his way back into the overall picture finishing day one in sixth place overall.

FMF/KTM's Russell Bobbitt started the day out with his fastest cross test time, and second-fastest of the session behind Russell. Bobbitt would continue to post fast times throughout the day to secure second place after the first day of racing.

The battle behind Bobbitt was heated with Factory Beta's Cory Buttrick and Ride MPS/Honda's Layne Michael ending the day with less than two-tenths of a second separating them for third and fourth overall, respectively.

Fifth-place overall on day one went to Benjamin Kelley who was riding LOI in the E2 class.

The second day of racing would see the riders tackle the same special tests as day one, but in reverse direction. Kailub Russell started day two the same as day one with a win on the cross test; the first of four test wins for him on the day.

Thad DuVall clawed his way into fifth overall after posting some seriously fast times throughout the day, taking two test wins from Russell in the process, making him the second-quickest rider on day two, 15 seconds behind the FMF/KTM rider.

Layne Michael moved ahead of Cory Buttrick on day two, finishing third on the day and ultimately third overall for the weekend.

Russell Bobbitt rode consistent on day two and was able to hold off the hard-charging Michael to secure second place overall for the weekend by 19 seconds.

Cory Buttrick was fifth on day two, which dropped him to fourth overall but he did take the E2 LOI class win and the LOI overall for the weekend.

The Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series will resume on July 18-19 with round three in Indiana. For more information visit www.fullgasenduro.com

*Overall Results:*
1. Kailub Russell - 1:35:14.927
2. Russell Bobbitt - 1:37:17.483
3. Layne Michael - 1:37:36.835
4. Cory Buttrick - 1:38:12.050
5. Thad DuVall - 1:38:30.380
6. Benjamin Kelley - 1:39:31.362
7. Sam Evans - 1:41:14.441
8. Tegan Temple - 1:41:44.731
9. Anthony Stone - 1:42:05.579
10. Triston Landrum - 1:42:20.117

*LOI Results*

*E1 Class*
1. Josh Toth - 1:43:06.705
2. Michael Pillar - 1:47:52.345
3. Geoffrey Sanders - 1:51:54.918

*E2 Class*
1. Cory Buttrick - 1:38:12.050
2. Benjamin Kelley - 1:39:31.362
3. Mickey Silger - 1:53:56.210

*E3 Class*
1. John Kelley - 1:43:31.497
2. Kyle McDonal - 1:43:j39.362
3. Nate Ferderer - 1:44:39.140

*Senior Class*
1. Brian Storrie - 1:50:30.938
2. Andy Lagzdins - 1:58:22.865
3. Pat Flynn - 1:58:58.139

*Women's*
1. Jamie Wells - 2:02:22.340
2. Cassidy Brown - 2:03:43.366

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/33892/...as-Sprint-Enduro-Sweep-to-Kailub-Russell.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Television Schedule Announced For Pro Motocross Championship​*
Alli Sports, a division of NBC Sports Group, and MX Sports Pro Racing, announced today the complete programming schedule for the 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship. NBC, NBCSN and MAVTV will combine to present every race of the season and more than 60 hours of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship programming. Coverage begins Saturday, May 16 at 5 p.m. ET on MAVTV with the GoPro Hangtown Motocross Classic from Sacramento, California. Coverage on NBCSN begins Saturday, May 16 at 7 p.m. ET.

In addition to television coverage, all races that air on NBC and NBCSN will be live streamed on NBC Sports Live Extra, NBC Sports Group's live streaming product for desktops, mobile devices and tablets. Race coverage airing on MAVTV will be live streamed on ProMotocross.com.

For the second consecutive year, NBCSN will televise more than 21 hours of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship race coverage and 15 hours of race recap shows. In addition, NBC will present three hours of live coverage, including the Red Bull Tennessee National, Red Bull RedBud National and Red Bull Unadilla National.

MAVTV will present all 12 rounds of live Moto 1 coverage to enthusiasts unable to attend the races in person, as well as an additional 24 hours of original programming. In total, NBC Sports Group and MAVTV's combined coverage in 2015 will feature more than 48 hours of race coverage and 15 hours of race recap programming.

Jason Weigandt will serve as the play-by-play announcer for all telecasts on NBC, NBCSN and MAVTV. Weigandt will be joined by analyst and two-time AMA Pro Motocross Champion Grant Langston. Georgia Lindsay will serve as the pit reporter for all telecasts.

*2015 Television schedule​*







*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/33894/...Announced-for-Pro-Motocross-Championship.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*CycleTrader/Rock River Yamaha Signs Killy Rusk For Outdoors​*
CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha has signed Colorado privateer Killy Rusk to contest the 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship. Rusk will replace the injured Josh Hill, who will miss the remainder of 2015 while recovering from injuries sustained at Daytona Supercross.

"I'm extremely grateful for the opportunity everyone at CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha is giving me," Rusk said." I'm really excited and ready to get the best finishes of my career this outdoor season."

In 2015, Rusk made nine of seventeen main events in Monster Energy Supercross finishing a season high fifteenth at Santa Clara. Last season, Rusk finished nineteenth overall in 450MX. His best finish was a thirteenth twice.

"The addition of Kellian to the team has been really exciting for us. We really wanted to give someone an opportunity to concentrate on their riding and let us do the rest," said team manager Christina Denney/."

To us, it wasn't about having the biggest name under the canopy, but about finding someone that fits the team best; and Killy just seemed to be that guy. The philosophy has worked in the past; I look at what Alex Martin has been able to do since joining us back in 2013. The possibilities are endless.

Rusk will make his debut for the team at the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross opener on May 16 at Hangtown.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/05/cycletraderrock-river-yamaha-signs-killy-rusk-for-outdoors


----------



## Ckg2011

*Alessi, MotoConcepts Announce Summer Plans​*
Smartop/MotoConcepts and Mike Alessi have announced their plans for the summer-and it's not traditional, to say the least. Alessi, as we reported last week, will contest the MXGP of Great Britain on May 23-24.

The following weekend, he will race the MXGP of France (May 30-31). From there is where strays from the traditional route. Alessi and the team will return to North America to contest both the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship and the Canadian Nationals. Which events they will contest has not been announced.

"We're focusing on the core objective of motorsport racing-promoting our team and sponsor products while continuing to build the Smartop and MotoConcepts brand," said team owner Mike Genova. "Instead of chasing points in a given series, we've chosen to use multiple series to market to a worldwide audience via the MXGP, CMRC and USA Outdoor Nationals."

"I'm excited for this summer's MCR program and look forward to racing in different countries, on different tracks and against different riders," said Alessi. "Bringing our own support crew and MCR 450 bikes overseas will be a big advantage that will allow me to focus on racing only."

Alessi has been sidelined with a back injury since Daytona.

The team's second rider, Vince Friese, will ride the first two rounds of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross aboard a 450 before joining the team when they return from Europe.

The team will announce which rounds they will contest as the summer progresses.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/05/alessi-motoconcepts-announce-summer-plans


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 27 Rob Pearson​*
*SpeedMob To Pair With Waters Auto Body (Project K Racing) In AMA Pro Flat Track​*
SpeedMob is proud to announce it will make its inaugural sponsorship in the AMA Pro Flat Track series with Waters Auto Body Racing (Project K Racing).

Tim Calhoun, President of SpeedMob, states: "I have a long standing relationship racing with Dave, Rhonda and their great crew from my roles with former companies.

Dave is a joy to work with and always produces competitive race machines and a polished and professional presence.

I love that he chooses to develop and race something different than the status quo. I respect anyone who cuts their own path and I could not think of a better team for SpeedMob to start with in AMA Pro Flat Track.

This is the original American motorcycle sport and we are an emerging, Veteran-owned and run original American company that just so happens to love flat track racing.

Dave Water's states: We have a great history with Tim and the companies he has run. I am excited to be the first AMA Pro Flat Track team that SpeedMob has chosen to work with as I believe we present a great program for our sponsors and deliver ROI for them through product representation, competitive finishes and a strong presence at these pro events. We are happy to partner with SpeedMob for the 2015 season and look to grow this relationship in the future."

Project K Racing has been featured in many outlets, such as AMA Pro Racing and publications that include the AMA's Motorcyclist Magazine, Flat Track Today, Motorsports Magazine, FlatTrack.com, KTM Talks, etc.

Their website, www.ProjectKRacing.com, hosts fans of the sport and the hype we make within the series.

Rob "Bugs" Pearson will be the gun-slinger aboard the KTM USA / GE Capital 990 Orange machines at all the AMA Pro Twins events and riding the KTM SXF-450s at select singles rounds for the 2015 season.

*ABOUT PROJECT K RACING*
The one and only Factory-Sponsored KTM Flat Track Team, Project K Racing - based in Albion, New York, is the first KTM sponsored team to compete in the AMA Pro Racing Flat Track series. Also known as Waters Autobody Racing, Project K Racing is owned and run by Dave and Rhonda Waters. The team has been racing on the professional Flat Track circuit for six years. Find out more at www.ProjectKRacing.com.

*ABOUT SPEEDMOB, INC*
SpeedMob offers premium power and protection products for the PowerSports, Automotive and Bicycle industries. For more information or to place an order, please contact SpeedMob at (510) 232-4040 or email [email protected]. Be sure to sign up for our newsletter via Facebook to keep up the latest SpeedMob products, news and special promotional offers. Learn more about SpeedMob and the brands we proudly distribute by visiting www.speedmob.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62598


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 42 Fly'in Bryan Smith​*
*Kawasaki To Post Over $75,000 In Contingency To AMA Pro Flat Track Riders In 2015​*
Kawasaki has entered the contingency battlefield in AMA Pro Flat Track's premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class. The reigning AMA Pro Flat Track Manufacturer of the Year will post a total of $75,450 in the form of per-race and year-end payouts to participants competing on Kawasaki machinery throughout the 2015 season.

"We would like to thank Kawasaki for supporting the sport and investing in our riders," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Week in and week out, the riders are the ambassadors of our sport and the brands that they showcase on the race track. The 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season is about to kick into high gear, and we're excited to see how the twin-cylinder competition unfolds at Springfield."

The twin-cylinder EX650 has been the bike to beat on many of the Mile courses over the past few years, but in 2014 the Kawasaki platform proved its diversity when Bryan Smith took the checkered flag at Hagerstown and gave the brand its first ever Half-Mile victory. The single-cylinder Kawasaki KX450F has also been competitive in GNC1 Singles competition, sitting atop the podium at the Peoria TT in six of the last seven years with Henry Wiles on board.

"This is a clear case of Kawasaki listening to our riders and expanding our Team Green program," said Chris Brull, Kawasaki Vice President of Marketing. "Over the last four years we have seen competitors in the AMA Pro Flat Track series choose Kawasaki and we want to reward them for that choice. Our Team Green program has been around for more than 30 years and our renewed support of Flat Track racing shows how the Team Green program continues to evolve."

The pay day for Kawasaki riders will begin in less than 30 days as the series will visit Springfield, Ill., on May 24 for the iconic Springfield Mile. Kawasaki has been the machine of choice for the winner of four of the last five Springfield Miles.

For tickets and information regarding the Springfield Mile, set to be held at the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield, Ill., on May 24, fans are encouraged to call (217)753-8866. The entire event can also be viewed live and in high definition at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62559


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Factory Teams Prepare For Outdoor Nationals​*
It's obvious now that everyone is fully focused on the upcoming Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championships, which begins May 22 at Hangtown. Just about all the factory teams were out testing and prepping for the "outdoors" today at Glen Helen Raceway. KTM, Husqvarna, Suzuki, Kawasaki, Honda and Yamaha were all taking advantage of the track's weekly Thursday open practice.RCH Suauki's Ken Roczen and crew, however, were one of the few teams chosing to go elsewhere. They headed north to Zaca.

Ben Schiermeyer keeps track of his rider's (Justin Barcia) lap times. Barcia, on the AutoTrader.com/JGRMX/Toyota Yamaha, was pounding out the laps all day.

TLD/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Jessy Nelson is back in action. He's returning from a concussion suffered while training at Glen Helen about six weeks ago. Nelson said that he's feeling good on the bike again and is anxious to get back to racing.

Monster Energy Kawasaki's Wil Hahn has been putting in the laps these days. He's been out of racing action since his big crash during practice at Anaheim I. Hahn has been on the bike for about six weeks, and according to his team, he's coming along well and has been working on getting his strength back. This will be Hahn's first experience on a 450 outdoors. So far, the team has made no plan to replace Davi Millsaps, who was released from the squad a few weeks ago.

Tommy Hahn, Wil's brother, has been looking real good on the bike lately. After competing in the 250 West Supercross Series on a Motorsports.com-backed Honda, he'll be remaining with the team but on a 450. Hahn is in good health and says he very excited to get the outdoors started.

Recently crowned 450 Supercross Champion Ryan Dungey (5) and East 250 Supercross Champion Marvin Musquin and the entire Red Bull KTM crew were out at Glen Helen today. The team officially started outdoor testing during the Easter Holiday break but has been really hitting it hard this week. Team manager Roger DeCoster said that they've been working on a little bit of everything when it comes to testing and his happy with their progress. He added that team rider Dean Wilson recently had surgery on his wrist and will most likely miss the entire outdoor series. There is a chance that he he'll ride the last couple of rounds in August.

Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsport's Josh Grant was flying today. Grant hopes to get off to a good start to the series, which could very well happen, since he likes both the Hangtown and Glen Helen circuits, which make up the first two rounds of the series. His teammate, Chad Reed, is currently testing closer to his home in Florida.

HRC Honda's Cole Seely says that he and his team are about to wrap up testing and then spend the next week leading up to Hangtown "just riding."

AutoTrader.com/JGRMX Yamaha's Weston Peick is one of the hottest riders coming off the Supercross Series. He hopes to keep the fire burning next week at Hangtown.

Marvin Musquin definitely looks already back in outdoor mode.

Jason Anderson (21) and the Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna crew were putting in the time today, including Martin Davalos.

Sometimes practice turns into a little bit of racing. Shan McElrath and Seely had a little bit of fun.

Justin Hill had the Red Bull KTM 250 SX-F Factory Edition flying around the Glen Helen track.

Rockstar Husqvarna rider Christophe Pourcel put in some laps.

BTO/KTM's Justin Brayton says he's feeling healthy and ready for a fresh start in the outdoors.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/33907/...tory-Teams-Prepare-For-Outdoor-Nationals.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 2 Kenny Coolbeth Jr.​*
*Dunlop Invites AMA Pro Flat Track Riders To Get Social With New Tire Giveaway​*
AMA Pro Racing and Dunlop announced today a special giveaway opportunity for AMA Pro Flat Track riders. Dunlop, the official tire of AMA Pro Flat Track, will give away a set of tires at each of the five Mile events in 2015, further cementing the company's commitment to the sport of flat track and its athletes. The lucky rider will be selected from those who participate in a designated activity leading up to or during the race weekend.

The first giveaway will take place at the legendary Springfield Mile. Registered riders have until May 17 to use their official social media channels to help deliver a positive message about the Dunlop tires they rely on as they race handlebar-to-handlebar at over 130 mph. A winner will be randomly selected from those who meet the contest requirements and announced at the riders' meeting before the race. The details of future giveaways will be determined throughout the season.

"Dunlop has proven over and over again to be a fantastic partner for AMA Pro Racing and a valuable member of the flat track paddock," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Any time we can work with our partners and give back to the amazing athletes in our sport, everybody wins."

Fans can look for the hashtag "#DunlopRacing" in the coming weeks on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter. They are also encouraged to follow Dunlop's social media channels at @RIDEDunlop on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter for photos, information and more giveaway opportunities.

The Springfield Mile, and every race on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, can be seen live, in high definition and free of charge at FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62632


----------



## Ckg2011

*Less Than Two Weeks Til The Mile​*
We are less than two weeks away from the AMA Grand National Championship rolling into Springfield Il for the 2015 Memorial Day mile. The greatest dirt track racers in the world will be drafting at 145 mph an inch apart and sliding sideways through the corners at 100 mph.

2014 Labor Day Mile at Springfield GNC-1 Main Event​





*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Riders Benefiting From McElroy Packaging Contingency Involvement In 2015​*
AMA Pro Flat Track riders competing in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class will have a chance to earn a few extra bucks in 2015 thanks to McElroy Packaging.

The high-quality packaging company based in Wooster, Ohio, has agreed to post $8,000 in contingency in the form of per-race payments to the top three finishers in each Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event.

Though McElroy Packaging is new to AMA Pro Flat Track's contingency program, the company is no stranger to the sport.

Their involvement began in 2012, when McElroy Packaging became one of Shayna Texter's primary sponsors in just her fourth season as a professional motorcycle racer in AMA Pro Flat Track's GNC2 class.

Now, in 2015, Shayna has become one of the most popular riders in the paddock and her ability to compete in the male-dominated Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class at just 24 years old is a sign of great things to come for her future in flat track racing.

In 2014, two years after sponsoring Shayna for the first time, McElroy Packaging agreed to sponsor her brother and fellow GNC1 competitor, Cory Texter, to race in their name as well.

"Our experience with both Shayna and Cory has been exceptional over the years," said Steve McElroy, Vice President of McElroy Packaging. "They are practically family to us and it's been very exciting to watch them grow as riders and individuals."

After the 2014 season, McElroy Packaging wanted to do even more for the sport. Steve McElroy contacted AMA Pro Racing's headquarters in Daytona Beach, Fla., and inquired about the possibility of posting contingency for GNC1 riders in 2015.

After crunching a few numbers and discussing several options, the deal was finalized and McElroy Packaging had officially become a contingency partner of AMA Pro Racing for the first time in its 37-year existence.

"We're posting this contingency for the good of the sport, that's really all it comes down to," said McElroy. "I don't think the average fan sitting in the stands truly understands the costs of racing at this level. It's a lot of money and we're just happy to be able to help these riders out in any way possible. It's also amazing to finally see AMA Pro Flat Track gain all of this national attention that it's been getting lately."

McElroy Packaging will give $250 to each GNC1 main event winner, $150 to second and $100 to third.

Stevie Bonsey and Kenny Coolbeth Jr. each earned victories at the season-opening rounds in Daytona Beach, Fla., to start the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season in March. Excitement was able to reach a fever pitch since then and the series is ready to heat up again with the upcoming Springfield Mile, scheduled for May 24, followed by the Sacramento Mile, set to take place the following weekend on May 30.

For tickets and information regarding the Springfield Mile, set to be held at the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield, Ill., fans are encouraged to call (217) 753-8866. The entire event can also be viewed live and in high definition at www.FansChoice.tv.

*About McElroy Packaging*
McElroy Packaging has been serving the packaging industry for many years. With Wooster Ohio as the location of our manufacturing and administrative facility we take pride in serving northern Ohio with high quality packaging products and services. We provide our customers with quality products that meet and exceed their expectations. We believe that each customer deserves to be treated not as a client but as a relationship. We provide our clients with continual communication and service.

We offer complete packaging design which means we can create a box for pretty much anything you throw at us. Our manufacturing facility houses a packaging design studio that allows us to create custom box shapes, cut-outs and designs. Once we've agreed on a custom packaging solution we will manufacture the desired amount and provide you with your product. With McElroy no project is too unique. Above all we love serving our customers and clients, it's part of who we are and our recipe to success.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62658


----------



## Ckg2011

*Colton Haaker took his second-consecutive win at the Orofino LoggerXross event. Photography by Maelen Mabille​*
*Colton Haaker Tops Orofino LoggerXross​*
Loggers by day and motorcycle enthusiasts by lifestyle, the wood wranglers of northern Idaho once again constructed an incredible Endurocross-style course almost entirely of logs for the Orofino LoggerXross.

A $7500 purse drew out pro riders from across North America, but in the end, it was Rockstar Energy Lucas Oil Husqvarna's Colton Haaker who took home the lion's share of the cash.

Haaker was able to successfully defend his Orofino championship by besting RPM/KTM Maxxis rider Ty Tremaine and SRT KTM's Cory Graffunder in the two-moto format.

The course featured a long bridge across the infield, multiple under-overs and even a logging truck as part of the track. The tight course made for some close racing, but in the end, Haaker was able to put his FC 350 out front in both motos.

"In the first race I crashed," Haaker explained. "But then I got lucky because Tremaine and Graffunder took each other out. I snuck around them both and got a good gap."

In the second moto, Haaker kept it simple, grabbing the holeshot and the early lead, and running unheaded to the finish for a perfect score.

It's always fun to come to this race," Haaker said. "I love coming to Idaho in the summer. They put a lot of effort into the track - they use tons of timber and make crazy bridges. It's pretty tight, but it's a cool race."

Tremaine held off Graffunder to card a second-place finish ahead of the Canadian while Wyatt Hart followed in fourth place.

The ladies had their turn to take on the course in the Women's class, and battle for a $1000 Women's Pro purse. Shelby Turner was able to out-duel fellow EnduroCross regular Melissa Harten, who had to settle for second.

Wyatt Hart pulled double duty, also taking the win in the Expert class ahead of Keith Sweeten and Ryan Graffunder.

Stephen Foord collected top honors in the Vet division while Tyler Kinkade, Jeremy Deming and Jeremy Hedrick made up the Heavyweight podium in Orofino.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/33927/Racing-Article/Colton-Haaker-Tops-Orofino-LoggerXross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bull Straight Rhythm Returns In 2015​*
After a highly successful inaugural event in 2014, Red Bull Straight Rhythm will return for a second consecutive year. The 2015 event will take place on October 11 and will once again be held at Fairplex in Pomona. An evolution of the sport of supercross, the event features head-to-head racing on an "unwound" track, where there are no turns, just a 1/2 mile-long straight rhythm section. Straight Rhythm is a flagship event of the Red Bull Signature Series, a collection of the most innovative and progressive events in action sports.

The inaugural event, held at the Auto Club Raceway at Fairplex, saw James Stewart win the Open Class, with Marvin Musquin taking home the top spot in the 250cc Class. This year's format will feature twenty-four riders broken up into two classes-sixteen riders in the Open Class and eight riders in the Lites Class (less that 250cc). Riders will race in a head-to-head, best-of-three bracket format. By isolating just the whoops, doubles, table tops, and step on/offs, this format demands that riders focus exclusively on reading the terrain in front of them and correctly judging their speed/throttle input for precise distance and control over the features. Many of the world's top supercross and motocross riders are expected to return to the competition.

"The Red Bull Straight Rhythm course demands a style of riding unlike the traditional tracks we face all year long. Ultimately there's less time to recover from a mistake so the goal is to maintain a certain rhythmic tempo. It's a definite challenge, "said James Stewart, 2014 RBSR Open Class champion. Straight Rhythm will air on NBC on November 29, 2015, as part of the Red Bull Signature Series, the most progressive action sports property in the world. For more information, please visit www.redbullsignatureseries.com. For additional event information and updates, please visit redbull.com/straightrhythm. The event is presented by Pennzoil and supported by GoPro, Samsung Milk Video, and Polaris RZR.






*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/12/red-bull-straight-rhythm-returns-in-2015


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil Pro MX Riders Head To Hangtown​*
The highly anticipated summer-long battle of man and machine known as the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship, sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, will officially get the season underway Saturday with the 47th annual GoPro Hangtown Motocross Classic, mere minutes from the California State Capital of Sacramento.

For decades the 250 Class has been known as the division where stars are born and this season that distinction couldn't be more accurate. Fresh off his breakthrough season a year ago in which he won his first career professional title, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin is set to defend his 250 Class crown against a hungry field of contenders all eager to accomplish the same feat and solidify themselves as the sport's most promising young prospects.

Prior to the 2014 season, Martin had two overall podium finishes during his first full year of professional competition. While it was a solid rookie campaign that established a foundation to build from, virtually no one expected the Minnesota native to come out and dominate the first half of last summer's championship the way he did, going a perfect 4-0 in motos to start the season and winning three of the first six rounds.

He finished the summer with a top-10 finish at all 12 rounds and scored five victories en route to the title, including perhaps his most coveted at his home track of Spring Creek MX Park, owned and operated by his parents.

Martin's dominant season vaulted him to stardom and he added his name to a list of budding talent in a division that has the potential to provide the most competitive 250 Class season in many years. He'll enter Hangtown as the only rider with title experience, and while there's no reason to doubt Martin's ability to become the first repeat champion since Ryan Villopoto (2007-2008 ), he'll have his work cut out for him with a list of title contenders desperate for a national title of their own.

Perhaps Martin's primary challenger for this season's championship will come from a familiar face - Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha teammate Cooper Webb. Like Martin, Webb is entering his third year in the 250 Class and has done well to build off his first career overall win and third-place finish in the championship last summer.

TWebb has been very impressive, cruising to his first career professional title with a west region championship in supercross. Momentum and confidence are weighing heavily in Webb's favor and he looks poised to continue Star Racing's recent ascension to the forefront of the 250 Class.

This season's east region supercross champion, Marvin Musquin, might have more to prove than any of his fellow competitors in the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship.

The Red Bull KTM rider is one of the oldest and most experienced riders in the division, and the Frenchman is no stranger to winning championships, earning back-to-back FIM World Motocross MX2 Championships in 2009 and 2010.

The 2015 season is Musquin's final one in the 250 Class and while he's already signed on to stay with KTM and ride a 450 beginning next season, he's yet to achieve the title he came over to the U.S. to win.

Musquin's path to the supercross title was a dominant one and while his fourth-place 250 Class finish a year ago was solid, especially considering he was coming back from a serious knee injury.

Another rider set to embark on his final season of 250 Class competition is GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle. The 2014 season was big for Bogle, winning his first professional title in supercross and earning a career-best Pro Motocross finish in fifth.

He's been as consistent as ever so far in 2015 and he'll be the true leader of a young GEICO Honda squad this summer. The Oklahoma native got his first taste of the overall podium on two occasions last season.

Since he turned pro prior to the start of the 2013 season, it's been a rougher journey to stardom than Adam Cianciarulo expected. Arguably the most successful amateur rider in the history of the sport, the Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki pilot has at times shown the speed that made him the most highly touted amateur since Villopoto, but injuries have plagued his development.

A bout of salmonella poisoning delayed the start of his rookie season while an injured shoulder kept him out of the Nationals a year ago. Cianciarulo has endured more shoulder problems this season already, missing supercross, but it allowed him to fully focus on this summer.

It's been a over a full year since he's logged a lap of competition in any sort of championship, but Cianciarulo isn't a rider to ever count out and the entire Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki team is hoping he can help give them some success after a winless supercross campaign.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ing/lucas-oil-pro-mx-riders-head-to-hangtown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*JGR, Peick Reach Deal Through 2016​*
Weston Peick won't have to worry about securing a factory ride next year. AutoTrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha announced today that they have extended Peick's deal through the 2016 season.

Peick, the long-time privateer, is coming off a career year in his first full season with JGR, finishing tenth overall in Monster Energy Supercross, despite missing three rounds. The California native garnered his first career podium in Santa Clara. He also podiumed at the season finale in Las Vegas.

"Weston has been a fantastic addition to our program, he is enjoying his success and he just seems to keep improving. We are thrilled to have reached an agreement to have him with us through the 2016 racing season," said team owner Coy Gibbs.

"I have really clicked with the Yamaha YZ450F and the guys at both Yamaha and JGR. All of my hard work is really paying off and I'm stoked to know that we will be working together through next year," added Peick.

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/14/jgr-reaches-deal-with-peick-through-2016


----------



## Ckg2011

*Danny Eslick Racing The Springfield Mile​*
*Two-time defending Daytona 200 champion Danny Eslick returning to flat track for the Springfield Mile*

He already has the rare distinction of being a two-time Daytona 200 winner, but Danny Eslick is going to trade his road racing leathers for a steel shoe and try to add some Springfield Mile accolades to his already impressive resume.

Eslick announced Wednesday on the internet radio show, "Talking Motorcycles with Barry Boone," that he plans to run the Springfield Mile on May 24 in Springfield, Ill., on a Harley-Davidson of Salina, T&R Racing XR-750. He plans to run in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class with the No. 69G.

"I'm looking forward to getting back out there," Eslick said.

Eslick isn't the only road racing star who will run the Springfield Mile. Three-time World Superbike champion Troy Bayliss will be making the trip from his native Australia to run five AMA Pro Flat Track events this summer, starting with Springfield. Fans who can't make it to the track to witness it first-hand, can catch all the action live, in high definition and free of charge at FansChoice.tv.

Eslick grew up on dirt, but shifted most of his attention to road racing. He made a name for himself as one of the fastest riders around, winning four professional titles, including two Vance & Hines Harley-Davidson Series championships. He's also well known for being one of the most colorful personalities in the paddock.

After winning his second straight Daytona 200 in March, Eslick was without a full-time ride in the MotoAmerica series. Luckily, the super-talented Oklahoma rider hooked up with Turbo Turtle Racing for this weekend's event at Virginia International Raceway. Still, Eslick had plenty of time to contemplate his racing future.

The 28-year-old also secured a coveted invite to the X Games for the Harley-Davidson Flat Track event, which will be the debut for the sport in the world's premier action sports showcase, scheduled for June 4 in Austin, Texas at Circuit of the Americas.

"Not having a lot going on with road racing, I've been home, playing golf," Eslick said. "(AMA Pro Flat Track veteran) Aaron Lindfors called me and said, 'Hey, we've got a Harley if you want to ride Springfield.' Then the X Games came up."

While he was making plans to run Springfield before the X Games announcement, Eslick said he's still looking to use the event to help get up to speed before the international spotlight shines on him in Austin. He won an 883 event in 2003 in Springfield against some of the current top AMA Pro Flat Track riders, so he knows his way around the track.

"I just want to get some experience," Eslick said. "You're not going to conquer Springfield overnight, these guys and girls have years of experience."

Eslick recently raced a short track event as a tune-up for the X Games and Springfield. He said he was able to evaluate where he stood from a competitive standpoint.

"I didn't feel like I missed a whole lot," Eslick said. "It's going to be a whole different ballgame when you're racing the top 30 or 40 guys in the country, though."

Eslick was away from AMA Pro Flat Track competition, but he said he never fully shied from his dirt track roots.

"I've done a handful (of dirt track events) the past couple of years," Eslick said. "For actual races, just a few indoors, playing around the last few winters, keeping up my game."

In the end, it doesn't matter the discipline, Eslick just wants to race motorcycles.

"I want to be out racing, I want to be twisting a grip with my buddies," he said.
Fortunately for AMA Pro Flat Track fans, Eslick will be twisting a grip at Springfield on May 24.

For more on the Springfield Mile and ticket information, please visit www.illinoismda.com.

Every event on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule can be seen live at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62697


----------



## Ckg2011

*Young Kyle Johnson Hungry For Success In His First Year Competing In Harley-Davidson GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Class​*
The Springfield Mile is right around the corner, and 20-year-old Kyle Johnson is ready to finally compete in it.

The 2014 GNC2 champion will take to the Illinois State Fairgrounds aboard his National No. 77 Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki EX650 on Sunday, May 24, marking the first time in his professional career that he will have competed in the legendary Springfield Mile.

"I ran Amateur Nationals at Springfield in 2012 and I was planning on racing there in 2013 during my first year racing in AMA Pro Flat Track," said Johnson. "However, unfortunately the motorcycle I was planning on riding broke down on me and left me unable to compete in either of the miles during that doubleheader weekend. In 2014, I couldn't find a twins ride for the first Springfield Mile, and I was planning on racing the second, but I broke my hand at Peoria which left me out a couple weeks and forced me to miss that event as well."

Fortunately for Johnson, his hand healed in plenty of time for him to finish out the 2014 season strong and earn the coveted GNC2 championship in just his second professional season, making him one of AMA Pro Flat Track's biggest rising stars.

Now, in 2015, Johnson is about to embark on undoubtedly the toughest season of his career. Coming off two season-opening Daytona rounds in which he failed to make a main event, Johnson's first year competing in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class is off to a slightly rough start, but it's nothing he wasn't prepared for.

"I know I'm going to battle through some adversity this year," said Johnson. "It's my first year competing in GNC1 and these guys are a lot faster and more experienced than any other competition I've ever matched up against. It's definitely something new for me, but I'm going to go out there and try and learn something every weekend and hopefully come away with some points at Springfield."

As far as Johnson's on-track action and familiarity with his new Kawasaki EX650, he plans to spend a full weekend getting repetitions on it at I-96 Speedway in Lake Odessa, Mich., in the next few days.

"I've had limited action on a twin throughout my career so this will definitely be a learning experience for me," said Johnson. "I'm looking forward to riding the Kawasaki the weekend before Springfield to get a better feel for the motorcycle. It's my second year with Parkinson Brother's Racing and I feel very comfortable with them engineering my bike and being in my corner for a second straight year. We won the GNC2 championship together in 2014 and we're looking to carry over some of that momentum to this year as well."

Be sure to tune into www.FansChoice.tv on May 24 for the Springfield Mile to see how Johnson fares against his new competition. For tickets and information to the event, fans are encouraged to call (217)753-8866.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62703


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Grant Out For Season Opener​*
Josh Grant won the first moto of last year's Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship, but unfortunately won't be competing in it this year. The Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports Kawasaki rider took a big hit in a crash a few days ago that lacerated his tounge and left him beat up and bruised all over. He won't be able to ride today, but he shouldn't be out for too long.

We'll have another update as round two at Glen Helen comes up next weekend.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/16/josh-grant-out-for-season-opener


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Eli Tomac Dominates Hangtown​*
Eli Tomac drew first blood in the 2015 Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship at Hangtown. The GEICO Honda rider left no doubt in anyone's mind as to who was the most prepared rider in the opening round of the outdoor series. Tomac simply blew everyone away.

Tomac was most impressive in the second moto when the track was at its roughest. He had more than a half-lap lead on Ryan Dungey when the checkered flag came out.

It was almost as if Dungey simply said to himself that Tomac was just too good on this day and let him go. Tomac took the checkers one-and-a-half minutes ahead of the recently crowned Supercross Champion.

To give you an idea just how fast Tomac was today, his best time around the rough Hangtown track in the second moto was two minutes and five seconds-Dungey's best was two minutes and 10 seconds.

At least Dungey, on the Red Bull KTM, gave Tomac a bit of a race in the first moto. Tomac got out in front right away, opened up a small lead, and Dungey managed to pace him for a while before letting him go. The winning gap was only 22 seconds, with Tomac taking the win ahead of Dungey.

Tomac's ride was one of the most impressive in recent memory.
"I was just connected with the bike today," Tomac said.

"His performance was great today," Dungey said. "He was at his best."

Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna's Jason Anderson managed to put his FC450 on the podium in third place despite a second-moto seventh, but an outstanding first-moto third ended up getting him there, edging out AutoTrader.com/Toyota Yamaha's West Peick by one point for third place.

Peick was pretty impressive on this day as well. He ran up front for much of the first moto before slipping back to eighth, but he went forward in the second moto, passing his teammate Justin Barcia (who crashed out of the first moto) for third.

Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett was in contention for a podium after placing fourth in the first moto, a sixth in the second moto gave him fifth overall in his first ever 450 outdoor race.

Defending champion Ken Roczen put in a gutsy performance, admitting after his 19-5 performance that he was racing with a "stress fraction in his spine. I've been flat on my back the last 10 days," he said, the result from a crash while practicing.

Broc Tickle, Brett Metcalfe, Christophe Pourcel, Fredrik Noren, Phil Nicoletti rounded out the top 10 overall.

HRC Honda's Cole Seely feel just two turns into the first moto and was too banged up to finish out the moto or even start the second moto.

*Hangtown Classic May 16, 2015​*
*Results: 450 Class (Moto Finish)​*1. Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda (1-1)
2. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM (2-2)
3. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna (3-7)
4. Weston Peick, Wildomar, Calif., Yamaha (8-3)
5. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki (4-6)
6. Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki (6-8 )
7. Brett Metcalfe, Australia, Kawasaki (7-9)
8. Christophe Pourcel, France, Husqvarna (5-12)
9. Fredrik Noren, Sweden, Honda (10-10)
10. Phil Nicoletti, Cohocton, N.Y., Yamaha (9-14)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/33959/Racing-Article/Motocross--Eli-Tomac-Dominates-Hangtown.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ken Roczen Has Stress Fracture In His Spine​*
Ken Roczen was in obvious pain at the 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross season opener Saturday at Hangtown. The defending 450MX Champion tried to manage the pain in practice, coasting around to qualify twenty-fourth. The pain appeared to be too much in the first moto, as he faded back to nineteenth. Although he looked much better in the second moto, you could tell something was amiss as he soldiered through to a fifth for twelfth overall.

Following the second moto, Roczen told NBC Sports Network's Georgia Lindsay that he had a stress fracture in his spine and had spent time in the hospital the previous week. Last night, Roczen issued a statement on Instagram explaining his injury.

I have a stress fracture in my spine. after laying flat in bad for 6 days straight I didn't think I was gonna be able to swing a leg over a bike. But I did haha. tough week/weekend but we managed to get some points. Thank's to all my sponsors for being behind me.

We will have more information as it becomes available.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/17/ken-roczen-has-stress-fracture-in-his-spine


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kailub Russell Takes First National Enduro Win In Missouri​*
It took a few races, but Kailub Russell finally got his first win in the Kenda AMA National Enduro Series after three-straight runner-up finishes. The FMF/KTM rider's Victory came at the Lead Belt National Enduro, round five of the Kenda AMA National Enduro Series, held in St. Joe State Park south of Park Hills, Missouri.

Although the West Virginia rider is new to the series this year and has been adjusting to the new format, he was fast and sharp on the slippery Missouri single-track.

Russell set himself up nicely by winning the opening test of the day by 19 seconds over N-Fab/Am Pro Yamaha's Grant Baylor, and then added wins in the second, fourth and fifth tests for good measure. Meanwhile, Baylor kept Russell honest by winning tests three and six.

In the end, Russell, who was riding the new 2015.5 250 SXF Factory Edition, took the overall win by one minute and thirty-seven seconds over Baylor, with Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Andrew DeLong finishing third, another minute and five seconds back.

"I got off to a good start and won the first test, but I've done that at all of the nationals so far and still came up short," said Russell. "But today was good and the new bike is awesome. I love this bike and it goes a long ways when you're having fun on the bike."

Baylor was pleased with his runner-up finish, which kept him solidly in fourth overall in the series standings ahead of DeLong.

Fourth was Steward Baylor on the MotoTech KTM. The 2012 National Enduro champ had an off day, admitting he thought he was just pushing too hard, although he still remains in second overall in the standings, 23 points behind Russell.

Fifth went to four-time champ Russell Bobbitt, the FMF/KTM rider suffering from mishaps in the last two sections, which cost him time.

Sixth was another rookie to the series, pro motocrosser Ryan Sipes, who was sitting in fourth on his AirGroup Racing Husqvarna mid-way into the race, but a poor time in test four dropped the Kentucky rider to sixth in the end.

Moto-Tech KTM's Trevor Bollinger settled into seventh by the end of the race, with Husqvarna-supported Craig DeLong in eighth.

Top Rekluse AA-Expert rider and ninth overall went to Evan Smith on a KTM, while N-Fab/Am Pro Yamaha's Brad Bakken rounded out the top 10.

Behind Smith in the Rekluse AA-Expert was Kyle McDonal, in 12th overall, while third went to fellow KTM rider Drew Higgins.

The Kenda AMA National Enduro Series resumes on June 14th in Upton, Wyoming. For more information on the Kenda AMA National Enduro Series check out www.nationalenduro.com.

*Results:*
1. Kailub Russell (KTM)
2. Grant Baylor (Yam)
3. Andrew DeLong (Hus)
4. Steward Baylor (KTM)
5. Russell Bobbitt (KTM)
6. Ryan Sipes (Hus)
7. Trevor Bollinger (KTM)
8. Craig DeLong (Hus)
9. Evan Smith (KTM)
10. Brad Bakken (Yam)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/704/33964/...es-First-National-Enduro-Win-In-Missouri.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ronnie Stewart Has New Deal With Team MicroBilt/PRBC​*
Ronnie Stewart and Team DirtCandy mutually agreed to part ways following the Monster Energy Supercross season. While Team DirtCandy will continue in Lucas Oil Pro Motocross with Robert Lind (currently injured), Stewart will embark on the summer with a new team- Team MicroBilt/PRBC.

"MicroBilt and PRBC saw who Ronnie was not only as a rider but as role model and brand ambassador," said Brooke Madruga, team manager. "Stewart is known to be one of the most humble riders, making him likeable and approachable to the fans. His dedication to the sport and motocross community make for a perfect business relationship."

Stewart, 25, will make his debut with the team this weekend at the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross opener from Hangtown.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/15/ronnie-stewart-has-new-deal-with-team-microbiltprbc


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Stars Give Thoughts On Troy Bayliss And His Five-Event Stint In America​*
There is no shortage of opinions on how Troy Bayliss will do when the three-time World Superbike champion makes his AMA Pro Flat Track debut at the Springfield Mile May 24, against the best flat trackers in the world.

Some think Bayliss will cruise to the main, while others think it's going to be a nice learning experience.

The question isn't whether or not Bayliss is talented enough; no one claims he's not.

The question is, what about drafting and throttle control carries over from the pavement to the dirt.

People are well aware of Bayliss' long history on dirt and how he's spent the majority of his time since retiring in 2008 racing flat track, but he's racing against the likes of Jared Mees, Bryan Smith, Jake Johnson and Kenny Coolbeth - the best in the world.

In the end, everyone will just have to be in Springfield, Ill., or watching live at FansChoice.tv to see how Bayliss will do on his No. 21I Lloyd Brothers Racing Scrambler-inspired Ducati.

But we wanted to ask the three AMA Pro veterans who have actually raced against him in the Troy Bayliss Classic, the exhibition race Bayliss hosts in his native Australia.

"It's just a matter of time until he gets comfortable on the bike he's racing until he's competitive, and we might even see him running at or near the front of the pack before too long," said Sammy Halbert, National No. 7. "It's really hard to predict though, it could be a struggle for a while but he's a determined racer and will make a splash on the flat track scene."

One thing most people agree on is that Springfield is the perfect place for Bayliss to make his debut. He also plans on running the Sacramento Mile, Indy Mile and Du Quoin Mile before running the second Springfield Mile Sept. 6.

"The Springfield Mile will probably be his and the Ducati's best track, so I look for him to be really competitive when we go back to Springfield in September for the last Mile race of the season," said Halbert.

Perfect track, and Bayliss it the perfect athlete to make the jump to AMA Pro Flat Track.

"I think he's a great candidate to come over and do what we're doing," said Henry Wiles, National No. 17. "He definitely qualifies, he's raced on dirt before."

That said, the Springfield Mile has its lore for a reason.

"The Springfield Mile, it's very deceiving," Wiles said. "We get going around there so smooth-looking. Whenever you see footage of it, it looks slow because it's such a large track, but we're going 90 mph around the corners.

"I'm thinking back to the first time I rode a twin on a Mile. I'm thinking what it was like, and I'm thinking of some of the things he might experience. But you're comparing apples to grapes because he's already a three-time world champion."

Most of Bayliss' experience has come on a 450cc machine, and most of his riding had been done on the smaller, oil tracks in Australia.

A different track, bike and surface mean plenty of adjustments.

"He's gonna have to get used to having no front brake, just getting used to sliding the bike around," said current Grand National Champion Jared Mees, who won the Troy Bayliss Classic in January. "I know he ran really tight racing before, but he's gotta get used to running tight racing and no front brake. I'm sure he's used to the speed, there's no doubt."

One thing everyone can agree on though, is there is plenty of excitement about Bayliss and his five-race stint in AMA Pro Flat Track in 2015.

"I think it's awesome," Wiles said. "I got to know Troy a little bit the last few times I went over there. He's a great guy, he's great for motorcycle racing. He does a lot of stuff over there, and to be able to come in and ride the Ducati - it's a fast bike, and also a bike I rode - I think he's going to have a lot of fun."

"I think it's really cool he's got the guts to saddle up and give it a go," Mees said. "A lot of world-class riders of his stature would probably shy against it because of ego or what not. I think him coming out and doing it is pretty cool."

It'll be all eyes on Springfield, and the No. 21I on May 24.

"I'm excited to race with him again," Halbert said. "It's probably one of the coolest things to happen to flat track in a long time. I think he's gonna come in with something to prove and will surprise a lot of people."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62729


----------



## Ckg2011

*Yamaha FZ-07 To Make Its AMA Pro Flat Track Debut At The Springfield Mile With Cory Texter On Board​*
Photos of a Yamaha FZ-07-powered flat track bike have been circulating around for months, but on May 24, at the legendary Springfield Mile, the new power plant is set to make its official AMA Pro Flat Track debut.

Cory Texter will pilot the No. 65 Yamaha Motor USA/DeMay Racing/Memphis Shades/McElroy Packaging FZ-07.

It's a big step forward for the manufacturer, and the sport, as Yamaha hopes to compete in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class against the Harley-Davidson XR-750 and Kawasaki EX650 which have been the preeminent weapons of choice in recent years.

"I'm excited about racing the FZ-07 Yamaha at the Springfield Mile," Texter said. "I like the challenge of being on the only Yamaha in the field."

The bike was built by veteran Babe DeMay. Texter tested it before the season-opener at Daytona, and while there were kinks to be worked out, the initial reviews were positive.

"The motorcycle was bone stock and we had a few minor issues to work through," Texter said. "Babe went back to the shop and worked on getting us a few extra ponies for the season, so I am excited to see what he came up with and how the Yamaha stacks up against the proven brands in the sport."

Texter knows how to get around Springfield fast - he made both mains at Springfield last year. But the first race for the Yamaha is still expected to be a learning experience.

"This will be the first national on this motorcycle," Texter said. "So I don't feel like I have any expectations. I am a very competitive person and I obviously want to finish well. I think a top 10 would be a solid result for the first race, but I am hoping for more."

With the FZ-07 entering the fray, Yamaha stepped up its support of flat track in a big way in 2015.

The manufacturer is posting $106,400 in contingency money available to riders in both the GNC1 and GNC2 classes.

Yamaha has a deep tradition in Grand National Championship competition, including 106 total victories. However, the majority of those wins came on road courses, TTs and Short Tracks. Of the Mile and Half-Mile triumphs, Yamaha's most famous win was in 1975 when Kenny Roberts took the Indy Mile in thrilling fashion on the infamous four-cylinder TZ750.

"I think it's important that there is a Yamaha out there in the series," Texter said. "Yamaha has a rich history in the sport with riders such as Kenny Roberts, and it gives fans loyal to the brand something to cheer for."

It's the perfect time for Yahama to thrust itself into the flat track limelight. There is a wave of positive momentum around the sport with it being included in the immensely popular action sports showcase, the X Games, and with road racing legend Troy Bayliss running the five Miles on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule in 2015.

Fans can see how the Yamaha performs, and catch all the action from the Springfield Mile live, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62737


----------



## Ckg2011

*Burson Bags Another West Hare Scrambles Win​*
Nick Burson leads a group of lapped riders into the finish in his second victory of the season to date which vaulted him past Travis Coy, who was third on the day, to second in points. Photography by Mark Kariya

Purvines Racing Beta's Nick Burson kicked off the second half of the Kenda/SRT AMA West Hare Scrambles Championship Series by dominating the Silver State Trail Blazers' Sawmill Run presented by Purvines Racing, round five of the eight-race tour.

It marked his second win of the season-the first rider to achieve that distinction-but SRT Off-road KTM's Cory Graffunder held on to the series points lead thanks to his runner-up finish. Unofficially, Graffunder now has 122 while Burson's 30-point haul moves him into second with 111. FMF/Maxxis/RPM Racing KTM's Travis Coy finished the day third, dropping to third in points with 105.

Race day included five separate races, starting with a 30-minute Pee Wee competition and ending with the two-and-a-half-hour main event for Pros, A's and B's.

The Silver State Trail Blazers came up with a course nearly 15 miles long that included a good mix of challenges for the final, with a desert feel. However, rain and even snow in the weeks leading up to the race made for conditions that, for the most part, were far less dusty and desert-y than one might normally expect.

When the green flag waved, Alex Dorsey sprinted down the short start straight and into the lead aboard his Six Five O Racing KTM, though he wasn't able to hold off the hard-charging Graffunder.

"I passed for the lead in one of the first sand washes; I was trying to check out as much as I could," TBT Racing/Kenda KTM 300 XC-mounted Graffunder shared.

"By the end of the first lap, I could see Burson behind me. I really wasn't sure what I was going to do, pit-wise.

As I was going out on the start of my second lap, I'm trying to calculate if I can make three or if I can do two or whatever, and I know he can usually go a little bit more than me."

Graffunder decided to err on the side of caution and pitted after two laps.

That was all that Burson and his FMF/Precision Concepts 430 RR needed-and it decided the race.

"We'd already planned to go three laps and I didn't know if he could," Burson said. "I saw him pull into the pits because I was one second behind him, I think, so I got the lead and I just tried to pin it that lap and put down a really fast lap.

"When I pitted, I looked back and didn't see him anywhere so I just rode out from there."

Once out front, Burson was untouchable and enjoyed a pace that pulled him away with each lap. Graffunder needed one more pit stop, of course, and had to settle for second. "After seeing how fast Burson was, I couldn't run that pace," he admitted.

After getting into third place early aboard his Bonanza Plumbing KTM 450 XC-F, Coy spent most of his race battling with Burson's teammate Axel Pearson. "We went at it for a couple laps and he made a mistake the last lap and I was able to come out on top," Coy reported.

Nevada's Justin Wallis came back from a first-turn crash to take fifth overall followed by Steven Godman, Ryan Smith, Dorsey, FMF 250cc Pro winner Joey Fiasconaro and Open A winner Taylor Stevens.

Looking back at how he predicted this season, Burson observed, "I kind of planned it out, which ones I needed to win. We have two more desert ones and one more tree one so I've got to limit the damage at the next tree one then try to win the final two and hopefully someone gets in between us."

He knows it won't be easy, though: "Cory's good all-around."

*Results:*
1. Nick Burson (Bet)
2. Cory Graffunder (KTM)
3. Travis Coy (KTM)
4. Axel Pearson (Bet)
5. Justin Wallis
6. Steven Godman
7. Ryan Smith
8. Alex Dorsey
9. Joey Fiasconaro
10. Taylor Stevens​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/700/33966/Racing-Article/Burson-Bags-Another-West-Hare-Scrambles-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Gearing Up For Highly Anticipated Springfield Mile​*
Thanks to increased factory support, special superstar competitors and new motorcycles destined to contend with Harley-Davidson and Kawasaki for podium appearances, the upcoming Springfield Mile is perhaps one of AMA Pro Flat Track's most highly anticipated events in recent memory.

Roughly a month ago, news broke that Australian road racing legend and three-time World Superbike champion, Troy Bayliss, would compete in the premier Harley-Davdison GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines division at five AMA Pro Flat Track events during the 2015 season. The first of those much-anticipated races is Memorial Day Weekend's Springfield Mile, set to take place this Sunday, May 24, at the historic Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield, Ill. Bayliss will ride a Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati Scrambler with the No. 21I. Powered by an air cooled Hypermotard-based 1100cc V-twin, the motorcycle has made steady progress since the Lloyd Brothers began racing it in 2010.

Not only will Bayliss challenge the world's greatest dirt track racers, but he'll do so on their home turf. The Springfield Mile is the crown jewel of the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule and each Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitor will be licking their chops at the opportunity to show the Aussie what racing in the world's premier flat track series is really about.

Bayliss and his Lloyd Brothers teammate, Johnny Lewis, will both be trying to put a Ducati on the podium. The iconic Italian manufacturer has shown speed in AMA Pro Flat Track events before, and with extra support and tons of talent pushing the bikes around the track, there are high hopes for a strong showing.

Springfield is also one of the final AMA Pro Flat Track events before the sport makes its debut in the X Games, at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas, on June 4. In addition to fighting for the podium, the riders who received invites to compete in the immensely popular action sports showcase will certainly be looking to make sure they are ready for the international spotlight.

Defending Grand National Champion Jared Mees is aiming for his third title in four seasons, and the Clio, Mich., resident knows he must perform well at Springfield if he wants to achieve his goal. Last year, he recorded two third place Springfield Mile finishes and he'll look to improve on those results this go-around aboard his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson/Rogers Racing XR750.

The defending champion's eagerness to perform well extends far beyond wanting to retain the coveted GNC1 No. 1 plate, as Harley-Davidson has agreed to pay $25,000 to the top rider utilizing their equipment in 2015. Mees was the undisputed top Harley-Davidson rider last year, but he'll have to be at the top of his game again this season if he wants to cash in on Harley-Davidson's generous bonus fund with a collection of elite riders hot on his tail. Mees is coming into Springfield fourth in GNC1 points.

One of Mees' biggest competitors, Kenny Coolbeth Jr., is certainly a rider to look out for in 2015, and this weekend at Springfield. The No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson XR750 rider will look to build off his six-point lead in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings, as well as preserve his impressive run at Springfield.

Coolbeth made headlines last season by winning the second Springfield Mile aboard a Harley-Davidson, ending a streak of four straight Kawasaki victories at the hallowed fairgrounds. He finished second in the first Springfield Mile in 2014. The Morris, Conn., native got off to a hot start this year at the DAYTONA Flat Track doubleheader, earning third and first place finishes to lead the GNC1 title chase heading into Springfield. Look for him to not only finish high in the running order this weekend at Springfield, but to be in contention for the championship all year.

Coolbeth leads Brandon Robinson in points after two rounds, and Sammy Halbert is another six points back of Robinson. Springfield will see Robinson make his debut on the No. 44 Latus Motors Triumph while Halbert will ride his No. 7 Briggs Auto Kawasaki for the first time.

Robert Pearson rounds out the top five in points coming into Springfield. The rider of the No. 27 KTM already has a pair of top 10s to his credit in 2015.

Brad Baker represents another Harley-Davidson rider gunning for the podium at Springfield. The No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson pilot had an off year in 2014 by his standards, finishing fifth in points just one season removed from winning the Grand National Championship. He was, however, admittedly hampered by an arm injury early in the season. The Dryad, Wash., native will look to get his momentum back at Springfield after recording fifth and ninth place finishes in the Mile last year, but he's again recovering from an offseason arm injury incurred at the Superprestigio in Barcelona, Spain. Baker wasn't 100 percent at Daytona, but still made both main events, so with extra time to heal, he'll look to be a contender at Springfield.

Flint, Mich., product Bryan Smith will pilot the No. 42 Crosley Brands Kawasaki EX650 at Springfield, and there's no argument that Smith has been the dominating force on Mile courses over the last several seasons. Smith won three out of five Miles last year and was second to Coolbeth in the other two. He's sitting 21st after both Daytona rounds, but will look to skyrocket up the point standings in Springfield.

Smith, along with the other Kawasaki competitors in AMA Pro Flat Track's elite GNC1 class, will benefit from a new contingency program installed by Kawasaki to reward riders competing on their machinery for the 2015 season. The reigning AMA Pro Flat Track Manufacturer of the Year has graciously agreed to post a total of $75,450 in the form of per-race and year-end payouts to Kawasaki riders.

Along with Harley-Davidson and Kawasaki, another prominent manufacturer is making a splash in AMA Pro Flat Track this season. Riders on Yamaha equipment in both the GNC1 and GNC2 classes will benefit from a dramatically increased contingency program by the manufacturer in 2015. A total of $106,400 is up for grabs between both classes for eligible "bLU cRU" riders over the course of the season.

In addition to Yamaha's increased contingency, the manufacturer will have Cory Texter pilot the new No. 65 Yamaha Motor USA/Memphis Shades Yamaha FZ-07 built into a frame made by dirt track legend Babe DeMay at Springfield for the first time ever.

Cory's sister, Shayna Texter, will ride a No. 52 Crosley Radio Kawasaki EX650 at Springfield. It's her second season competing in GNC1 and the first time she'll use her new National Number on a twin. Cory and Shayna are the first brother and sister to both earn National Numbers.

Bayliss isn't the only road racer adding crossover appeal to the Springfield Mile. Two-time defending DAYTONA 200 champion Danny Eslick recently announced he will compete in the Springfield Mile aboard a T&R Racing Harley-Davidson XR750 in GNC1 competition. Eslick has a flat track background, but has enjoyed success during his career as a road racer. He also received a coveted invite to the X Games, giving him added incentive to get up to speed quickly on the dirt.

The GNC2 field includes up-and-comers like DAYTONA Flat Track winner and current points leader Andrew Luker, who is scheduled to pilot the No. 11Z Kennedy Racing Harley-Davidson this weekend, and Davis Fisher, last year's GNC2 runner-up. Fisher is set to ride his No. 67M Racing Unlimited Kawasaki.

Whoever emerges victorious in GNC2 will be a first-time winner at Springfield. AMA Pro Flat Track moved to the thundering twins at the Mile in 2013 with Shayna Texter pulling a sweep that year. Last season, Jarod Vanderkooi dominated both Springfield races. Both riders have since moved up to GNC1, clearing the way for the likes of Luker or Fisher to taste victory. GNC2 rookie Dalton Gauthier sits third in points and is coming off the first podium of his career with a third place showing in Round 2. Fisher is fourth in the standings, three points back of Gauthier and a single point in front of Brandon Wilhelm, who rounds out the top five coming into Springfield.

So far, there are 28 GNC2 riders pre-entered to compete in the Springfield Mile, and this number will only grow as we approach race day on Sunday.

J.R. Addison will look to rebound this season after suffering a crash at Springfield a year ago. The accident left him sidelined for several races but the No. 24F Smith Racing Kawasaki rider appears healthy in 2015 and ready to give it another go.

For tickets and more information on the Springfield Mile, fans are encouraged to call (217) 753-8866 or visit http://www.illinoismda.com/. The entire event will be broadcast live, in high definition and free of charge for fans around the world at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62747


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 73 Doug Lawerence​*
*Harley-Davidson X Games Flat Track Athlete Spotlight Doug Lawrence​*
Doug Lawrence proudly represents America's neighbors to the north. When he races with AMA Pro Flat Track, he's fast. He put his No. 73 machine into the main event eight times in 2014.

Lawrence will be the only Canadian in the field for X Games Flat Track, so his sense of national pride will be high. He's yet to win at the AMA Pro Flat Track level, but with four top 10s in 2014 alone, he's proven he can hold his own against the best American riders.

In fact, all four of his top 10s came on Half-Mile circuits, including a seventh place showing at Hagerstown, which also features a surface similar to what riders will see at Circuit of the Americas for the X Games.

Name: Doug Lawrence

Home: Mississauga, Ontario, Canada

Age: 30

Ride: No. 73 Doug Lawrence Racing/John Briggs Motorsports Harley-Davidson XR-750

In their words: "It would be huge to win a medal. Being the only Canadian carries a bit of weight. When I was younger, I looked up to the past Canadian experts, so there's a bit of weight on my shoulders to perform well. To bring back a medal would be pretty sick. I'd definitely share it with my fellow Canadians and all my fans."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62764


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harley-Davidson X Games Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Brad Baker​*
One of the sport of flat track's brightest stars, Brad Baker won the Grand National Championship in 2013 at just 20 years old.

Following his title, he landed the coveted Factory Harley-Davidson ride and saw his star rise even higher when he went to Barcelona, Spain, and beat road racing superstar Marc Marquez in the Superprestigio flat track exhibition race.

Carrying the flag for the iconic brand, nothing would mean more to Baker than winning the first ever Harley-Davidson X Games Flat Track competition.

Baker's 2014 season was hampered by an off-season arm injury, but the Washington native steadily improved and eventually scored a victory in the Calistoga Half-Mile. He finished in the top 10 in the final 10 races of the year.

As versatile of a rider as there is on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit, Baker is a threat to win at every stop, from the Short Track at DAYTONA Flat Track to the high-speed Miles. Expect the No. 6 Harley-Davidson, piloted by Baker to be challenging for the podium at Circuit of the Americas, and don't be surprised if he walks away from Austin with a gold medal.

Name: Brad Baker

Home: Eatonville, Wash.

Age: 22

Ride: No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson XR-750

In their words: "My goal for X Games Flat Track is pretty simple, to win the gold medal for myself and the Harley-Davidson Motor Company!"

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62765


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: High-Definition LIVE Streaming of Sunday's Springfield Mile​*
Round 3 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season at the legendary Springfield Mile on Sunday, May 24, promises to be one of the most exciting and memorable events in recent memory. Fans can tune-in and catch every second of FansChoice.tv coverage from the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield, Ill. by heading over to http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

The eyes of the world will be on Springfield as Australian road racing legend Troy Bayliss will make his much-anticipated AMA Pro Flat Track debut aboard the No. 21I Ducati Scrambler-inspired 1100cc machine against defending Grand National Champion Jared Mees on the No. 1 Harley-Davidson, No. 42 Bryan Smith, No. 2 Kenny Coolbeth Jr., No. 6 Brad Baker and the rest of the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines field in one of the most iconic races on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule.

In the GNC2 class, No. 11Z Andrew Luker will try to extend his points lead, with No. 14A Dalton Gauthier and No. 67M Davis Fisher hot on his tail when the up-and-coming stars of the sport compete on twins for the first time in 2015.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Sunday, May 24 at the Springfield Mile:*

*Practice/qualifying:* 10:15 a.m. CT (11:15 a.m. ET, 8:15 a.m. PT)

*Exclusive pre-race show:* noon CT (1 p.m. ET, 10 a.m. PT)

*Opening ceremonies:* 1 p.m. CT (2 p.m. ET, 11 a.m. PT)

*Heat races:* 1:30 p.m. CT (2:30 p.m. ET, 11:30 a.m. PT)

*GNC2 main:* 3:30 p.m CT (4:30 p.m. ET, 1:30 p.m. PT)

*GNC1 main:* 4 p.m. CT (5 p.m. ET, 2 p.m. PT)

For Australian viewers, practice and qualifying begin at 1:15 a.m. AEST with the pre-race show scheduled for 3 a.m. AEST. Heat races are set to begin at 4:30 a.m. AEST with the GNC1 main slated for a 7 a.m. AEST start.

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series.

*About AMA Pro Flat Track:*
AMA Pro Flat Track is a national motorcycle racing series in North America and is considered one of the oldest forms of motorcycle racing. Sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, the Series is highly regarded as the most competitive form of dirt track racing in the world. For more information on AMA Pro Flat Track, please visit www.amaproracing.com/ft.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62758


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Justin Bogle To Sit Out Glen Helen National​*
GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle will for sure miss the second round of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Champion at Glen Helen raceway this Saturday, May 23.

At the season opener last weekend at Hangtown, Bogle tangled with another rider in the second 250 National moto and crashed. Bogle suffered a bruised lung and kidney, and re-injured his shoulder.

The team is not sure exactly who long he'll be out of action, but it might be a couple of weeks.

"Being cautious with that and trying to figure things out," Bogle said of the injuries. "I got an MRI and got everything checked out this week. It's just really banged up, and with the shoulder it's going to take a few weeks. I'm not exactly sure how long I'll be out, but it's definitely not a surgery thing or a season-ender, so that's good."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/33983/...tin-Bogle-To-Sit-Out-Glen-Helen-National.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart FIM Case Documents Released​*
The FIM has released a twenty page document on it's ruling in the case of James Stewart's sixteen month suspension dating back to April 12, 2014 after testing positive for an amphetamine at the Seattle round of Monster Energy Supercross. Stewart missed all of Monster Energy Supercross and was denied an appeal on April 29, 2015. Stewart can return to racing on August 11, 2015.

"It's extremely disappointing that my appeal was denied," Stewart said at the time. "But I'm glad this is over and now I can turn my full attention back to preparing for the few events I'll be competing in this year and coming back strong for 2016."

You can read the entire document here.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/21/james-stewart-fim-case-documents-released


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing And Saddlemen Renew Partnership To Recognize AMA Pro Flat Track Rookie of The Year In 2015​*
AMA Pro Racing announced today that Saddlemen will return as the title sponsor of the "Rookie of the Year" award for the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

Saddlemen has been an official partner with AMA Pro Racing since 2010 and returns for the sixth consecutive AMA Pro Flat Track season in 2015. The $5,000 Saddlemen "Rookie of the Year" Award will be presented at the year-end awards banquet to the top-scoring rider competing in their first season of Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition. The winner of this year's award will join a prestigious list of prior recipients: PJ Jacobsen, Brad Baker, Briar Bauman, Jake Shoemaker and Wyatt Maguire.

"The up-and-coming riders in the Grand National Championship are a vital component to the long-term success of the series," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "We thank Saddlemen for supporting the future stars of the sport through this award."

Saddlemen products can be seen throughout both the paddock and the parking lot at AMA Pro Flat Track events. GNC1 and GNC2 riders depend on the performance of Saddlemen's seats to give them a leg up on the competition while many event spectators choose Saddlemen for the handcrafted quality and style of the company's seats and motorcycle luggage.

"Racing is part of Saddlemen's DNA and on-track testing strengthens our product integrity," said David Echert, CEO of Saddlemen. "Racing duplicates the reality of business in many ways, including the rewards of hard work, preparation, perseverance and talent while recognizing an element of luck - good or bad - in the end result."

Saddlemen believes in supporting the industry where they compete for business every day.

"The sport of flat track is exciting, a truly unique form of American racing," said Tom Seymour, Chairman of Saddlemen. "There is no better racing competition available anywhere in the world. It is my passion to help dirt track racing expand and to make sure each competitor is properly equipped and ready to race. Our rider-specific seats make a difference."

The 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season continues with the legendary Springfield Mile on Sunday, May 24. Every on-track session will be available live, in high definition and free of charge for fans to watch online at www.FansChoice.tv.
About Saddlemen:

Saddlemen has been building cutting edge motorcycle products - seats and motorcycle luggage - for almost 30 years. During that time they have been major supporters of the motorcycle industry and racing. Over the years Saddlemen products have helped many of racing's elite riders - names like Hayden, Bostrom, Carr, Kopp, Halbert, Coolbeth, Wiles, Johnson and Mees. Their saddles have been on nearly every main event winner for almost twenty years! Saddlemen offers the industry's most diverse line of seats, saddles, and luggage. Saddlemen products are available through Parts Unlimited and Drag Specialties dealers worldwide. Visit Saddlemen on the web at www.saddlemen.com or www.facebook.com/Saddlemen.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62763


----------



## Ckg2011

*Action-Packed 2015 Will Be The Final AMA Pro Flat Track Season For Nichole Mees​*
During the offseason, Nichole Mees announced she will no longer race motorcycles professionally after the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season. So fans wishing to see her race have limited opportunities to do so, starting with Sunday's Springfield Mile.

Nichole is the wife of two-time Grand National Champion Jared Mees and she has been a competitor in AMA Pro Flat Track for nine years. As for her reasons for leaving the sport that's been such a big part of her life, Mees intends on putting her Master's Degree in Education to use.

"One of the biggest reasons for me deciding to quit racing is to allow myself more time to focus on another passion of mine, which is teaching," said Mees. "It's not that I'm not having fun anymore, I certainly am."

Mees has proven she can race with the best flat trackers in the world and paved the way for other female competitors of the sport, such as Shayna Texter. Many other female riders are making names for themselves at the amateur level, and there's no doubt they have been inspired by Mees' vision and dedication to the sport of flat track racing.

"Back in the day, you didn't see a lot of females competing in flat track," said Mees. "Maybe one or two here and there, but they weren't really around. Now I see dozens of them, spread out through all classes at nearly every amateur round that I attend and it's great to see them out there. Whether people want to pursue it at the club or professional level, I think they should definitely give it a try. Other women should know that it's not just a male sport even though it's dominated by males."

Mees is set to begin her final summer as an AMA Pro Flat Track rider, a stint that will include the legendary Springfield Mile this weekend and the prestigious Sacramento Mile May 30. Then, on June 4, Mees and 23 other AMA Pro Flat Track stars will race in X Games Flat Track at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas, as the sport makes its debut in the wildly popular action sports showcase.

As for her thoughts on being chosen as one of the 24 riders to participate in the inaugural X Games Flat Track event, Mees is very much looking forward to the opportunity.

"I'm really excited about competing in the X Games," she said. "It's not only good for the riders of the sport, but it's great for the sport of AMA Pro Flat Track as a whole. I am honored to be chosen to be one of the riders invited to compete there and I'm just going to go out there and make sure I'm mentally and physically ready. To come out with a medal in Austin would be absolutely huge."

Fans can catch Mees in action this weekend at the Springfield Mile by tuning into FansChoice.tv. Fans that are interested in attending the spectacular event are encourage to call (217) 753-8866 or visit http://www.illinoismda.com/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62775


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harley-Davidson X Games Flat Track Athlete Spotlight Bryan Smith​*
No one won more races (five) than Bryan Smith in 2014, and if it weren't for a little bad luck in the season's penultimate race, many people think the Michigan rider would have cruised to the AMA Pro Flat Track Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines title.

Smith was leading the championship with two races to go, but he was black flagged for a smoking bike at the Calistoga Half-Mile. He didn't pull into the pits and was later disqualified, putting Jared Mees in position to eventually take the title. One has to wonder how sweet redemption in the form of winning Harley-Davidson X Games Flat Track would be.

Really, the entire 2015 season is about finishing what Smith feels he started last year. Scoring an X Games Flat Track medal at Circuit of the Americas would only fuel his fire as he guns for that coveted No. 1 plate.

A fierce competitor, Smith isn't afraid to take chances. He often tries lines around the track no one else is running, but always manages to put his menacingly fast black No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki EX650 at or near the front of the pack.

Smith has been most at home on the longer circuits in AMA Pro Flat Track competition, winning three of the five Mile events on the schedule in 2014 and finishing second in the other two. But he also won two Half-Miles a season ago, so the 3/8-mile circuit at the X Games is still in his wheelhouse.

Name: Bryan Smith

Home: Flint, Mich.

Age: 31

Ride: No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki EX650.

In their words: "There's a few things that are special about it. It's the inaugural X Games Flat Track, and hopefully it's one of many, so I'd want to win it because it's the first. And obviously it's flat track's first time, my first time, and probably everybody in the field's first time competing on live TV. FansChoice.tv is really cool, but X Games is live on ESPN. My friends will, hopefully, be able to live in the moment like I will be able to if I win the gold medal."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62767


----------



## Ckg2011

*J.R. Addison To Debut 2015 Twins Ride At Springfield Mile​*
J.R. Addison is tied for eighth in GNC2 points coming into the Springfield Mile, and the rider of the No. 24F is ready to change that.

After the 2014 season wrapped up, Addison, was not sure what his 2015 twins program was going to look like, until Barry Smith stepped up and said he was going to build a bike for him. Barry Smith, the father of 2014 Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines runner-up Bryan Smith, decided almost immediately after the 2014 season that he was going to build a Kawasaki EX650 twin for Addison that will debut Sunday at the Springfield Mile.

"I'm beyond thrilled and more than appreciative for all his hard work and countless hours he has put in on this bike," said Addison. "It sucks that I couldn't help more with the process. With Barry being in Michigan and me being in Ohio and still in school up until Wednesday of this week, I couldn't really help all that much. He has put in so much work on this twin and the outcome of the thing obviously shows."

"I wanted to build the best bike for him," said Smith. "He deserves a good handling bike that he can pilot to some wins this year. He is a good person and deserves a good bike."

With the 2014 season not going in favor for Addison, he's ready to redeem himself this season and start out with a bang on the Springfield Mile with hopefully a win.

"Obviously Barry is my main man for my twins program this year and I can't thank him enough," said Addison "But there are so many other people that have helped a ton with this and I need to thank them for it. Ken Manyard really stepped up for us a gave us some pipes last minute. Jeff Gordon, Bryan Smith, Craig Parkinson and Gordy Schopieray."








*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62778


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight Kenny Coolbeth Jr.​*
The winningest active rider in AMA Pro Flat Track, Kenny Coolbeth Jr. has shown no signs of slowing down, even as riders nearly half his age are now banging bars with the former Grand National Champion.

Coolbeth already has a win to his name in 2015, bringing his total to 34. Four of those wins came in 2014 alone. The thrill of victory is never lost on the Connecticut native, but a medal, specifically a gold one, in X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track, would be a really special accomplishment for Coolbeth.

At home on Short Tracks, Half-Miles and Miles, the No. 2 is a threat to land on the podium at every stop on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, and the 3/8-mile track built specifically for the X Games at Circuit of the Americas shouldn't pose any problems for the veteran.

In fact, with the entire field learning a new track and adapting to a new format, Coolbeth's experience could prove key.

Age is certainly just a number for Coolbeth, and fans should look out for fan favorite to be among the top contenders come June 4 when flat track is put in the international spotlight of the X Games.

Name: Kenny Coolbeth Jr.

Home: Center Hill, Fla.

Age: 38

Rider: No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson XR-750

*In their words:* "It would be pretty much at the top of my list of accomplishments. "It's a huge honor just to go to the X Games, nevermind trying to win it. To hang that gold medal on the wall would be pretty cool."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62768


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight Nichole Mees​*
Nichole Mees has long been a fixture in the AMA Pro Flat Track paddock, and she's earned the respect of her fellow competitors and the admiration of young female riders everywhere who want to follow in her footsteps and compete in the world's premier flat track series.

When she takes the track at Circuit of the Americas for X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track, she'll make history once again as she and Jared Mees will become the first husband and wife to compete against each other in the action sports showcase.

When Mees isn't racing, she's a special education teacher in her native Michigan. When she is racing, she's one of the most popular riders in AMA Pro Flat Track.

She recently announced 2015 will be her final season, as she will focus on her teaching career, but she's been competitive until the end. In 2014, Mees put herself in four main events and scored a top 10 at the legendary Springfield Mile.

Mees is one of two female riders who will race at X Games Flat Track along with Shayna Texter.

Name: Nichole Mees

Home: Clio, Mich.

Age: 27

Ride: No. 15 Black Hills Harley-Davidson XR-750

*In their words:* "I'm really excited about competing in the X Games. It's not only good for the riders of the sport, but it's great for the sport of AMA Pro Flat Track as a whole. I am honored to be chosen to be one of the riders invited to compete there and I'm just going to go out there and make sure I'm mentally and physically ready. To come out with a medal in Austin would be absolutely huge."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62780


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Smith Caps Action-Packed Springfield Mile With Thrilling Victory​*
Bryan Smith surprised very few people on Sunday at the Illinois State Fairgrounds when he swiped the Springfield Mile checkered flag in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event.

Piloting his powerful No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki, Smith was tested by Jared Mees on the race's final lap when the defending Grand National Champion went low in turn four and took the lead from Smith for a brief moment. However, he reclaimed the top spot on the front stretch after putting his Kawasaki in perfect position to outrun Mees' No. 1 Rogers Racing Harley-Davidson to the finish line.

"This win feels great," said Smith. "Everyone kept it clean and it was a really good race. I have to thank my team as they've been behind me from the start. I also want to thank Kawasaki for coming on board this year, that's really huge."

The win marked Smith's 18th career Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines victory and his fifth at Springfield. The Flint, Mich., native now sits seventh in the point standings and will be looking to earn another win next weekend when the series visits Sacramento, Calif., for the Sacramento Mile. It's a track where Smith has been dominant, winning his last four main events there.

Three-time World Superbike champion Troy Bayliss failed to make the main event aboard his 21I Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati, however, the Aussie showed signs of improvement as the day went on, decreasing his lap times in every on-track session.

"I'm really pleased with the way things went," said Bayliss. "These guys are younger than me and they cut their teeth on this sport. They've been doing it year-in and year-out for many years and they're very good. After my first session, I was like 'Wow, this is going to be quite difficult today.' But every session I gained a second and by the end of the day I was basically one second off the fast time. I knew making the main event would be hard. It was good to race these guys. It was sweet. The bike was nice and there's a few little things we need to work on, but it's about me getting comfortable."

Mees didn't have enough to take the win from Smith at the end of the main, and he was even left with a battle for third with Brad Baker on the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson as the two crossed the line. Mees now sits second in points and remains arguably the most consistent rider on the circuit.

Baker was barely a wheel behind Mees, showing the 2013 Grand National Champion is fully healed from an arm injury suffered during the offseason. Baker sat behind No. 7 Briggs Auto Kawasaki rider Sammy Halbert for the majority of the main, but got by late to challenge Mees for the second spot.

Baker's third place finish improves his position in the point standings to eighth, while Halbert's fourth place effort moves him to third.

Rounding out the Springfield Mile top five in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class was Willie McCoy, aboard his Harley-Davidson of Wausau XR-750.

Kenny Coolbeth maintained the points lead with a seventh place finish on his No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson.

*GNC-1 Springfield Mile 25 Lap Main Event​*





*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62784


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davis Fisher Wins GNC-2 Springfield Mile Main Event​*
*GNC-2*

In his second career Springfield Mile start, Davis Fisher rode his No. 67M Racing Unlimited Kawasaki to the GNC2 main event victory.

Starting from third on the grid, Fisher benefited from earning the holeshot following the second staggered start of the main, proving once again that he is one of the fastest riders in GNC2 today.

Fisher edged a charging Jamison Minor in the race's final laps to earn his first victory of 2015, and his win puts him atop the point standings after three rounds.

"As the race went on, I knew it was going to come down to the final laps," said Fisher. "I saw (Jamison) Minor catching up to me and I just didn't want to make any mistakes. It was definitely a battle and a great race. It feels good to get the win and achieve my goal today."

Minor's second-place effort aboard his No. 27U Roy Built Kawasaki moves him to sixth in the GNC2 point standings.

Closing out the podium was the No. 44E Goeken Racing Kawasaki rider, Nick Armstrong, while Brandon Wilhelm, riding the 24J Mike Butler Racing Kawasaki and Dan Bromley, aboard the No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki, rounded out the top five, respectively.

Andrew Luker owned the GNC2 points lead heading into Springfield, but a crash on lap three of the main event forced him out of the race, clearing the way for a big shakeup in the standings. Luker's 18th place finish puts him back to third in points.

*GNC-2 Springfield Mile Main Event​*





Next up, the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track will visit Sacramento, Calif., for the Sacramento Mile on May 30. For tickets and information regarding the event, scheduled to take place at the Cal Expo, please visit https://secure.interactiveticketing.com/b/ae283e or call 1-844 SAC MILE (1-844- 722-6453).

Fans can also watch every round of the AMA Pro Flat Track season live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62784


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Eli Tomac Does It Again At Glen Helen​*
It appears that last week's runaway win by Eli Tomac at Hangtown, the opening round of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship, was for real, as he followed that up with another romp at Glen Helen Raceway.

The GEICO Honda Team rider dominated the 450 class, once again, on a cool and overcast day in Southern California, winning the first moto with 37 seconds to spare over Justin Barcia and moto two by 23 seconds over Ryan Dungey.

The winning margin might not have been as impressive as the previous week, but very impressive nonetheless.

Tomac moved into the lead in moto one after passing fast starters Phil Nicoletti and Barcia (AutoTrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha teammates) before running away.

Dungey quickly got into second and kept Tomac honest for a while before losing sight of the Honda rider. Dungey eventually stalled his bike twice, once on the last lap that dropped him back to sixth at the finish.

Barcia inherited second, while Nicoletti held onto third for his best finish ever on the pro circuit. He finished just three seconds behind Barcia.

Fourth went to Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports's Chad Reed but he was still 40 seconds behind the winner, Tomac.

Weston Peick, on the AutoTrader.com/Yamaha, took fifth, followed by Dungey, Blake Baggett, Ken Roczen, Christophe Pourcel, and Justin Brayton.

Between motos, Dungey's Red Bull KTM Team crew replaced the motor in his bike. Dungey said the bike wasn't running quite right in the first moto, which most likely had something to do with the two stalls. Not knowing what the problem was, the entire motor was swapped out.

Tomac nailed the holeshot in the second moto and never looked back. Dungey tried keeping him in sight but to no avail. Once again, Tomac was just too good.

Roczen, who experienced a couple of tip-overs on the day, finished 16 seconds behind Dungey, with Barcia finishing fourth. Jason Anderson finished fifth, followed by Peick, Baggett, Reed, Cole Seely and Pourcel.

"I'm really comfortable right now," Tomac said. "I've never been in this position before [feeling comfortable] this early in the season where I feel like I'm one with the bike," said Tomac, who won in his first professional start at Glen Helen. "The motorcycle is just really easy to ride right now. I've improved my starts a whole lot and that's been huge for me. I battled with Ryan [Dungey] there for a while in the first moto and he stalled his bike, which made it a little easier [to make the pass and win]. In moto two, I just ripped the holeshot and had fun."

Barcia's 2-4 was good enough for second overall, while Dungey's 6-2 gave him third overall.

"Third place isn't necessarily something to be bummed at, it's a respectable spot," Dungey said. "But we want to win. That's what we're here for. The bike wanted to shut off in the first moto and it kept getting worse and worse before it eventually did. In the second moto we just wanted to focus on a good finish, so I got a good start and just followed Eli. We made up some ground from last week and we'll keep working at it."

Roczen's 8-3 netted him fourth overall. Roczen said his injured back felt good on the day, but small falls in both motos kept him out of the hunt for the overall win.

Nicoletti couldn't match his first-moto performance. He got off to a good start but crashed on the second lap and dropped to the very back of the pack.

He climbed up to 21st in the 40-rider field, his 3-21 giving him ninth overall.

Tomac now leads Dungey by 19 points in the race for the championship. Peick is third, 17 points behind Dungey and three points ahead of Baggett.

*Results Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship FMF Glen Helen National​*
*Glen Helen Raceway - San Bernardino, California May 23, 2015 Round 2 of 12
450 Class (Moto Finish)​*
1. Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda (1-1)
2. Justin Barcia, Monroe, N.Y., Yamaha (2-4)
3. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM (6-2)
4. Ken Roczen, Germany, Suzuki, (8-3)
5. Weston Peick, Wildomar, Calif., Yamaha (5-6)
6. Chad Reed, Australia, Kawasaki (4-8 )
7. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki (7-7)
8. Christophe Pourcel, France, Husqvarna (9-10)
9. Cole Seely, Laguna Beach, Calif., Honda (14-9)
10. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna (38-5)

*450 Class Championship Standings*

1. Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Honda, 100
2. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM, 81
3. Weston Peick, Wildomar, Calif., Yamaha, 64
4. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki, 61
5. Justin Barcia, Monroe, N.Y., Yamaha, 58
6. Ken Roczen, Germany, Suzuki, 51
7. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna, 50
8. Christophe Pourcel, France, Husqvarna, 48
9. Chad Reed, Australia, Kawasaki, 46
10. Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki, 43​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/34000/...s--Eli-Tomac-Does-It-Again-At-Glen-Helen.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Marvin Musquin Takes Over After Going 1-1 At Glen Helen​*
Marvin Musquin took control of the 250 class after winning both motos at the FMF Glen Helen National.

The Red Bull KTM Team rider rode two near-flawless races, while first-round winner, Jeremy Martin, had nothing but problems.

Musquin passed Jessy Nelson eight laps into the first moto before going on to take the win, and he passed Alex Martin on the second lap of the second moto before cruising to victory for the 1-1 sweep.

Musquin was flat-out fast and in control in both motos.

"I always like racing at Glen Helen," said Musquin. "I remember coming here for the first time for the [FIM] USGP and won both motos. It's great to do it again in the U.S. [AMA] Championship. The track was great and I really enjoyed it out there. The first moto was a great battle with Jessy [Nelson], and I finally was able to get the lead and win the moto. In the second moto I got a great start but made a little mistake early, but I recovered and got back out front. That allowed me to ride my own race."

Red-plate holder Jeremy Martin, on the YamaLube/Star Racing Yamaha YZ250F, made the best out of two bad situations.

In the first moto, Martin's bike refused to stay running on the start line and after some quick repairs, was a few seconds late for the start of the race. He spent the entire motor working his way up through the pack and ended up finishing a remarkable fifth.

He fell on the first lap of the second moto and had to work up through the field again, this time to sixth place. His 5-6 total gave him seventh on the day. He now trails Musquin by 19 points in the championship.

After a great start to the series last week at Hangtown, it was a tough second week for the YamaLube/Star Racing Yamaha Team, with Martin having his troubles, and Cooper Webb having to sit out with his injured ankle. He's not expected to return until Budds Creek.

The team's Anthony Rodriguez was also a no-show after crashing earlier in the week and suffering a concussion, and Aaron Plessinger was far from 100-percent after crashing earlier in the week, as well. "It was a bad Tuesday," said team manager Steve Lamson.

But it was a great day for the Red Bull KTM Team, with Justin Hill finishing second overall on the day behind teammate Musquin. Hill went 2-5.

Jessy Nelson made it an all-KTM podium by finishing third overall on his Lucas Oil/TLD KTM via 4-4 moto finishes.

The first non-KTM was Joey Savatgy on the Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki. Savatgy grabbed fourth overall with a 3-7.

Alex Martin, on the CycleTrader/Rock River Yamaha, capped off his day with a second-place finish in the second moto, that combined with a first-moto 11th gave him fifth overall for the day.

Shane McElrath, Jeremy Martin, Matt Bisceglia, Kyle Peters and Adam Cianciarulo completed the top 10 overall.

*Results Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship FMF Glen Helen National​*
*Glen Helen Raceway - San Bernardino, California May 23, 2015 Round 2 of 12
250 Class (Moto Finish)​*
1. Marvin Musquin, France, KTM (1-1)
2. Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore. KTM (2-5)
3. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM (4-4)
4. Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki (3-7)
5. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha (11-2)
6. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM (9-3)
7. Jeremy Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha (5-6)
8. Matt Bisceglia, Tualatin, Ore., Honda (6-11)
9. Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda (7-12)
10. Adam Cianciarulo, Port Orange, Fla., Kawasaki (12-10)​
*250 Class Championship Standings​*
1. Marvin Musquin, France, KTM, 97
2. Jeremy Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 78
3. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 65
4. Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Georgia, Kawasaki, 58
5. Justin Hill, Yoncalla, Ore. KTM, 52
6. Chris Alldredge, Powell Butte, Ore., Kawasaki, 49
7. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM, 46
8. Matt Bisceglia, Tualatin, Ore., Honda, 45
9. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM, 44
10. Adam Cianciarulo, Port Orange, Fla., Kawasaki, 42​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/34001/...Takes-Over-After-Going-1-1-At-Glen-Helen.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Jeffrey Carver Jr.​*
In 2014, Carver would race whatever he could in AMA Pro Flat Track competition.

Without a steady ride, the then-23-year-old still managed to qualify for seven main events on borrowed equipment.

He even posted top 10s in the final two races of the season - both Half-Miles, not dissimilar to what he'll be racing on at X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track.

People kept saying, "What if Carver had a steady ride?" In 2015, he does, with the perennially competitive Don's Kawasaki team. Carver has one win in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class, and that came on a TT course (one right turn with a jump).

Carver has shown speed on short tracks and his two best finishes were on Half-Miles in 2014. So a 3/8-mile circuit like the one built at Circuit of the Americas could perfectly suit Carver's style. He's on one of the best bikes he's ever ridden, and has proven he can run with the best flat trackers in the world.

Stepping up and stealing a podium spot, or even a victory, from the big names like Jared Mees and Bryan Smith might not be out of the question.

Name: Jeffrey Carver Jr.

Home: Alton, Ill.

Age: 24

Ride: No. 23 Don's Kawasaki, Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "I think, to me, being an X Games athlete, it just really makes me want to work harder and makes me feel really good about where I am in this sport. Our sport is really going somewhere, and it's just really cool to be involved with all these other top-notch athletes. It just makes me push harder."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62790


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Sammy Halbert​*
Slammin' Sammy, as he's become to be known, Sammy Halbert is among the most popular, and talented, riders on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit.

Halbert is a perennial front-runner, and he raced in every main event but one in 2014 en route to a seventh place finish overall. In all, he scored six top-five performances last year. He's certainly among the favorites to take the inaugural gold in X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track on June 4.

There is no track type Halbert isn't fast on. His 12 AMA Pro Flat Track victories are spread over Miles, Half-Miles, TTs and Short Tracks, so a brand-new, purpose-built 3/8-mile rack, like the one at Circuit of the Americas for the X Games, shouldn't prove to be a problem for Halbert.

Halbert is just one of a handful of elite flat track racers form the Pacific Northwest, specifically, Washington. Former Grand National Champions Joe Kopp and Brad Baker also call Washington home.

Name: Sammy Halbert

Home: Graham, Wash.

Age: 28

Ride: No. 7 Briggs Auto/Scott Powersports Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "I'm so stoked to have a chance to compete in the X Games and go for a medal. I want to go there and put on a good show and bring home a medal, it would just be amazing."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62789


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Chad Cose​*
The "Cali Kid," Chad Cose is hooked up with a new team in 2015, and has high hopes for his season with Myers Motorsports. And what better way to celebrate a new ride than with a medal from the inaugural X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track?

If the X Games was like horse racing, and you're looking at an athletes' past performances in hopes of finding a hidden gem outside the regular favorites, Cose just might be your guy.

His main event appearances in 2014 included three Half-Miles, two short tracks and a TT.

The 3/8-mile track built for the X Games at Circuit of the Americas is a bit of an unknown, but it could very well take characteristics from all the places where Cose has been at his best recently.

The track in Austin, Texas, has slight banking, with tight corners. It should be faster than a short track, but tighter than many of the Half-Miles AMA Pro Flat Track typically runs.

Cose also made both mains at DAYTONA Flat Track, a 1/4-mile Short Track, in March.

Name: Chad Cose

Home: Fremont, Calif.

Age: 24

Ride: No. 49 Myers Motorsports Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "(Being in the X Games) it's something, as kids, we all looked to do. We're the original extreme sport, so it's fitting that we're in the X Games. It's a dream, come true for all of us as flat trackers. I think it'll be really good for all the riders, sponsors, fans and obviously really good for the sport."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62795


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Mikey Martin​*
It's easy to miss Mikey Martin when he's on the track, sliding by as a blur at over 100 mph, but when the helmet comes off, the Californian stands out for his jovial personality and rather impressive head of big, unruly, curly hair.

However, Martin has gained notoriety for more than his unique look. In 2011 he won the championship in the AMA Pro Flat Track GNC2 class, which is reserved mainly for the up-and-comers of the sport, as a stepping stone to the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

In 2015, Martin is back with Weirbach Racing, the team with which he won his title back in '11. And now the team has a stable of ultra-fast Kawasaki EX650s they'll be using at X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track.

Riding a Triumph in 2014, Martin qualified for eight main events, and he already has a top-10 finish in 2015 on his new No. 91 Kawasaki, taking eighth at the legendary Springfield Mile on May 24.

Look for Martin to be charging hard on the 3/8-mile track built at Circuit of the Americas specifically for the X Games and Harley-Davidson Flat Track.

Name: Mikey Martin

Home: Acampo, Calif.

Age: 22

Ride: No. 91 Weirbach Racing Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "It's pretty cool to be an X Games athlete. I've always watched it and I've always watched the motocross guys and the freestyle stuff. It's pretty cool that we're going to be there. People can watch us on TV and stuff, and it's going to be something that's really good for our sport."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62805


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 17 Henry Wiles​*
*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Henry Wiles​*
Death, taxes and Henry Wiles winning the Peoria TT. All things that are guaranteed - well, Wiles' dominance at the Peoria TT has been pretty much a lock for the last decade at least.

The rider of the No. 17 Zanotti Racing machine in AMA Pro Flat Track competition will look to score an X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track medal to hang near his massive collection of Peoria trophies on June 4 at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas.

Wiles has been a front-running flat track racer for some time, but simply owning one of the most historic races on the schedule has been his calling card. The Peoria TT dates back to 1947. The race, being a TT (or tourist trophy) is unique in flat track for having a right turn and a jump.

Wiles credits his motocross background for his success at Peoria, but the streak is impressive because of everything that can go wrong when racing on dirt at over 100 mph, especially with a jump thrown in. Wiles has managed to avoid mechanical issues, changing conditions and bad luck in terms of getting mixed up with other riders for a decade.

Sure, Wiles doesn't mind being known for his excellence at Peoria, but it's noteworthy that while he's won 15 total TTs, he owns 11 other AMA Pro Flat Track victories, including two on Half-Miles. He's the second-winningest active rider on the circuit.

It's hard to say if excellence at Peoria will carry over the track where riders will race for the X Games. Peoria is longer by a couple tenths of a mile, but Wiles has nine wins on Short Tracks. A 3/8-mile oval with long straights and tight corners might have Wiles' name written all over it.

Name: Henry Wiles

Home: Winn, Mich.

Age: 31

Ride: No. 17 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson XR-750

*In their words:* "As big as the X Games is, it would mean a lot for myself and my sponsors (to win). It's definitely what we're going to be going for. It's going to be a good thing. I hope the track is good for us to put on a good show."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62809


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 14 Briar Bauman​*
*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Briar Bauman​*
At just 19 years old, Briar Bauman is one of the brightest and youngest stars of AMA Pro Flat Track.

The Californian already has a win under his belt in Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition, and that came on the Short Track at DAYTONA Flat Track in 2014. On June 4, he'll try to add an X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track medal to his rapidly expanding collection of hardware.

Bauman followed up his win in style, going on to qualify for every main event last season except for in the three races he missed with an injury. He finished with five top 10s.

Not only has Bauman shown early in his career that he can run with the elite riders in AMA Pro Flat Track, but that he can beat them. And he's off to a fast start already in 2015, reaching all three main events with a top five and a top 10 to his credit.

Look for Bauman to try to make an even bigger name for himself under the spotlight of the X Games at Circuit of the Americas.

Name: Briar Bauman

Home: Salinas, Calif.

Age: 19

Ride: No. 14 Hart Racing Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "To be in the X Games is huge. We're looking at a whole new fan base, hopefully people watch us on TV, see what we're all about and what we do. The opportunity to do it is huge, and thanks to Harley-Davidson for stepping it up to make that happen. If we can show everybody what we do is pretty cool, get more people involved, that's the main goal of what we're trying to do."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62828


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Jake Shoemaker​*
As a rookie in 2013, Jake Shoemaker earned Saddlemen Rookie of the Year honors at just 20 years old.

He made six main events that year and wound up 14th overall in points in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

Shoemaker made a big early impression as a rookie too, taking second at the Hagerstown Half-Mile in what was his fourth race in the top class. That was one of four top 10 finishes for the Pennsylvanian.

Results since then prove he was just getting started too, and now he'll be competing in X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track on June 4.

In 2014, Shoemaker made every main event but two. He put his No. 55 on the podium twice and finished inside the top 10 seven times. At year's end, he landed 10th overall in points.

Now he's riding for the Bonneville Performance/Castrol Triumph team and the 22-year-old has even greater goals to achieve. So far in 2015, he's 2-for-3 qualifying for main events and his 10th in Round 1 at DAYTONA Flat Track was his best finish there as a top-tier rider.

Shoemaker has proven he has the speed to put himself on the podium with the best flat trackers in the world, and on June 4, he'll have the opportunity to show that to his biggest audience yet when he competes in the X Games.

Name: Jake Shoemaker

Home: Glenmoore, Pa.

Age: 22

Ride: No. 55 Bonneville Performance/Castrol Triumph

*In their words:* "It's really cool, it's a totally different venue as far as the fans that you pull in. A lot of different genres of sports are part of the X Games and it pulls in a different fan base. So to be part of that world now, X Games, it's really good."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62826


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Stevie Bonsey​*
One of two athletes invited to race in X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track with previous experience in the action sports showcase, Stevie Bonsey should have high hopes for the event.

The Californian raced in 2009 in Supermoto. He received an invite, but wasn't really experienced in that discipline.

Although he did have an international stint as a road racer, Bonsey is at home in flat track, and he's expected to be a front runner when he competes this time around on June 4.

Bonsey owns three AMA Pro Flat Track victories in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class, the most recent coming on the Short Track at DAYTONA Flat Track in March.

Bonsey was having a strong season in 2014, but he crashed in the penultimate race, the Calistoga Half-Mile, and missed the finale in Pomona, Calif. Those were the only two main events in which he didn't race. He was forced to settle for ninth overall in points, but boasted 10 top 10s and three top fives.

With wins on Short Tracks and Half-Miles in AMA Pro Flat Track competition, there's no reason to believe Bonsey won't have his No. 80 Harley-Davidson up to speed quickly on the 3/8-mile track built for the X Games at Circuit of the Americas.

Johnny Lewis is the only other X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track athlete who has competed in the X Games before. Lewis also raced Supermoto.

Name: Stevie Bonsey

Home: Salinas, Calif.

Age: 25

Ride: No. 80 Dodge Brothers Racing Harley-Davidson XR-750

*In their words:* "The X Games are huge. It's pretty much the biggest thing you can really do. It means you're at the top of your sport to get invited."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62824


----------



## Ckg2011

*Coolbeth Jr. Leads AMA Pro Flat Track Standings Coming Into the Sacramento Mile​*
Kenny Coolbeth Jr., of Center Hill, Fla., leads the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Championship coming into this Saturday's (May 30) Sacramento Mile at Cal Expo.

Coolbeth, who rides for Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson, is seven points up on defending AMA Pro Grand National Champion Jared Mees (53-46) and Coolbeth Jr. is hoping to nail down his first win at Sacramento.

The Sacramento Mile has not been especially kind to Coolbeth Jr.

He's raced the track dating back to 1994 and has only twice finished inside the top five - not the greatest record for a three-time AMA Grand National Champion. His best result at Cal Expo came in 1998 when he finished fourth.

He was fifth in last year's race. Yet in spite of what might be considered a sub-par record for Coolbeth at Sacramento, he approaches this race no differently than any other on the schedule.

"We need to step it up for sure out there," CoolbethJr. said immediately after finishing seventh at the Springfield (Ill.) Mile this past Sunday. "After today we were kind of scrambling, but we'll keep our heads down and go in there to get some points. We want to win obviously, but we're looking at the big picture and want to win the championship. Consistency all year is what's going to do it."

Since he's never had particularly good luck at Sacramento, he was asked if there was anything about the race that he dreaded.

"I don't dread going to any racetrack really," he said. "It's one of those things, I'm a racer. Sacramento is unique; it's feels kind of like a big Half Mile really. It's tough. That green bike down there (pointing at rival Bryan Smith's Kawasaki) is going to be tough all year. I'm glad he had a bad Daytona. He's making up for that now. We'll get it figured out, so don't count us out."

Coolbeth Jr., the all-time wins leader among active riders, leads the GNC1 championship after scoring two podiums, including a victory, at the season-opening Daytona Short Track doubleheader in March. He's coming off a disappointing seventh this past weekend in Springfield. The rider Coolbeth is most immediately worried about is defending series champ Jared Mees. Mees had an up and down Daytona (2nd and 11th) before narrowing the gap in the standings with runner-up finish in Springfield.

"Sacramento is one of my favorite miles," Mees said. "I always enjoy it. Last year I felt like I had a really good shot. I'm looking forward to it, but obviously Bryan's always strong there. He's probably looking to go two in a row, but I want to break it - I want to stop him."

Mees said two in a row, but Smith is actually looking to win five in a row at Sacramento on Saturday. Smith's built a record four-race winning streak at the Sacramento Mile coming into this year's race.

He'll be looking to add to that impressive record, especially after putting himself in a deep hole in the standings after a terrible Daytona where he finished 16th on the first night and failed to qualify the second night.

Yet Smith is on the upswing after winning last week in Springfield. He's up to seventh in the standings, 25 points behind Coolbeth.

Smith now turns to a track in Sacramento that he calls his home away from home.

Never known as being overconfident, even Smith acknowledges that he'll be the rider everyone will be aiming to top at Sacramento.

"I've got a great combination behind me," Smith admitted. "I've got a great team, our Kawasaki is obviously the strongest motorcycle on the miles and I just seem to click at Sacramento. I think we'll be tough to beat there."

Of the home state riders Briar Bauman and Stevie Bonsey, both of Salinas, Calif., are ranked inside the top 10 of the series standings and will be looking to have good performances at Sacramento.

The AMA Pro Grand National Championship series is one of the longest running motorcycle racing championships in the world. On the long straights of the Sacramento Mile top speeds can reach 130 miles per hour. Flat track racing has produced many of America's Motorcycle Grand Prix Champions such as Kenny Roberts, Eddie Lawson, Wayne Rainey, Kenny Roberts, Jr. and Nicky Hayden.

Visit www.sactomile.com to keep up with all the latest on the event.

For additional series info visit: www.amaproracing.com/ft

Practice for the 50th Sacramento Mile begins on Saturday, May 30 at 2:00 p.m. and opening ceremonies for the evening program kick off at 6:00 p.m.

Visit us at: http://www.sactomile.com/

Via Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SactoMile

Twitter: https://twitter.com/sactomile

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/sactomile

2015 Ticket Information: Ticket information is available for the May 30, 2015 Sacramento Mile at www.sactomile.com.

Fans can order tickets online at
https://secure.interactiveticketing.com/b/ae283e, by calling (844) SAC-MILE (844-722-6453).

Tickets for groups of 20 or more also are available. Contact the Cal Expo Group Sales Department at [email protected] for more information.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62808


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Shayna Texter​*
Shayna Texter is no stranger to making history.

She and brother Cory will ride against each other come June 4 in X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track and become the first brother and sister to compete together in the action sports showcase.

In 2011, Texter became the first female rider to win an AMA Pro Flat Track event when she took the checkered flag in the GNC2 race at Knoxville Raceway in Iowa.

It wasn't just a flash in the pan either. Texter went on to win eight races, including two on twin-cylinder bikes like the ones that will be used in the X Games.

Texter has long been a fan favorite, but she gained international notoriety in December when she was asked to participate in the Superprestigio, a prestigious invite-only flat track exhibition race in Barcelona, Spain, hosted by road racing superstar Marc Marquez.

Texter, along with Jared Mees and Brad Baker, was one of three AMA Pro Flat Track representatives in the event.

No stranger to the spotlight, and plenty fast, Texter is sure to turn some heads and add more fans to her already massive following at the X Games.

Name: Shayna Texter

Home: Willow Street, Pa.

Age: 24

Ride: No. 52 Crosley Radio Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "It's pretty exciting to be an X Games athlete, especially being the first brother and sister to attend X Games is even more special, so I'm looking forward to it."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62831


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Cory Texter​*
Cory Texter is one half of the first ever brother and sister duo to compete against each other in the X Games.

He and sister Shayna come from a family of flat trackers, so it's only fitting that they are making history in the sport together in X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track.

Sure, Cory knows how to race - he put himself in nine main events in 2014. He even did a season as a road racer in 2013 before returning to his dirt roots.

But off the track, Cory is also a regular contributor to Cycle World magazine and hosts a weekly internet show dedicated to flat track racing with AMA Pro Flat Track play-by-play announcer, Scottie Deubler.

On the track most recently, he debuted the new Yamaha FZ-07, a power plant many think can contend with the likes of Harley-Davidson, Kawasaki and the other top brands given the right development.

Texter can ride any type of track. In 2014, he raced in main events on Short Tracks, Half-Miles, TTs and Miles. He best results came on Miles, but with the right equipment, the 3/8-mile circuit built for the X Games at Circuit of the Americas shouldn't be a problem.

Name: Cory Texter

Home: Willow Street, Pa.

Age: 27

Ride: No. 65 Racing Unlimited Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "To medal at the X Games would be a pretty awesome thing. The history behind the X Games and everything involved with the event, to medal would be equally as awesome as winning an AMA Pro national."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62830


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 44 Brandon Robbinson​*
*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Brandon Robinson​*
Brandon Robinson has wasted no time establishing himself as one of the top competitors in AMA Pro Flat Track.

He has three Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines victories to his name at just 24 years old.

The Pennsylvanian has been the model of consistency in recent years as well.

Dating back to 2012, he's failed to race in just three main events - one each season. In 2014, he landed in the top five a total of five times en route to an eighth place showing in points. In 2013, he won three races and wound up third in points.

Based on that history, there's no reason to think Robinson won't be in the mix come June 4 at Circuit of the Americas for X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track.

So far, he's won the prestigious Springfield Mile twice - both in the same season - and won on the Short Track at DAYTONA Flat Track, so he's not a one-trick pony.

He's new to the Latus Motors/Castrol Triumph team in 2015 and is already showing speed. An X Games medal would only be another step in the upwards progression Robinson has shown.

Name: Brandon Robinson

Home: Oxford, Pa.

Age: 24

Ride: No. 44 Latus Motors/Castrol Triumph

*In their words:* "It's awesome, it's an international event, and it's just cool to be with everyone in the action sports industry and to all be in one venue. It's going to be cool to showcase flat track and hopefully, we do a good job and bring more fans to the sport."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62829


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Carrying Momentum To The West Coast For The Sacramento Mile​*
Just days ago, the motorcycle racing world was buzzing around the Springfield Mile, where Bryan Smith scored a thrilling victory, Troy Bayliss made his AMA Pro Flat Track debut on his Ducati and Yamaha entered the fold, among many other exciting stories. Now the show rolls into California and the Cal Expo for the Sacramento Mile with the excitement reaching a fever pitch.

The race, which is set for Saturday, May 30, will also be the 50th running of the Sacramento Mile.

Fans can watch every moment live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv. Practice and qualifying are scheduled for 2:15 p.m. PT (5:15 p.m. ET) with an exclusive pre-race show at 4:30 p.m. PT (7:30 p.m. ET). Heats begin at 6:45 p.m. PT (9:45 p.m. ET) and the mains are slated for 8:55 p.m. PT (11:55 p.m. ET).

Smith will mount his black and green No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki and try for his fifth Sacramento Mile victory in a row Saturday in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class. He set the record with his fourth consecutive win at the Cal Expo in 2014.

Bayliss, the three-time World Superbike Champion who is testing his immense talents against the best flat track racers in the world, showed incredible improvement in Springfield on his No. 21I Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Scrambler-inspired Ducati. Over the course of the day, he shaved seconds off his lap times and wound up roughly one second off the fastest riders' pace. Sacramento will be the only West Coast appearance during Bayliss' five-race stint with AMA Pro Flat Track in 2015.

Bayliss' Lloyd Brothers teammate, Johnny Lewis, will also be carrying the hopes of Ducati on his No. 10 machine. Lewis was fast in Springfield, but crashed in the main event after a steering malfunction. He'll be ready to rebound in Sacramento.

Kenny Coolbeth Jr. and his No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson lead the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings by seven over defending Grand National Champion Jared Mees (53-46) on the No. 1 Rogers Racing Harley-Davidson. Smith is seventh in points with 28 following a slow start in Rounds 1 and 2 at DAYTONA Flat Track, but he's looking to quickly close the gap.

Sammy Halbert, rider of the No. 7 Kawasaki, is off to a fast start with his new Briggs Auto/Scott Powersports team and sits third in points with 44. Brandon Robinson and his No. 44 Latus Motors/Castrol Triumph are fourth with 37 points, four in front of Briar Bauman, who rounds out the top five entering Sacramento on his No. 14 USC/Hart Racing Kawasaki.

Last year, Smith fought off challenges for the lead on nearly every lap from a handful of riders, ultimately preventing a last-second draft pass by Jake Johnson and Mees, who finished second and third, respectively. The top three were separated by a scant .056 seconds.

The last four Sacramento Mile margins of victory were all less than a tenth of a second.

This year's Sacramento Mile will also see the return of the "Clash of the Titans," which pitted two AMA Pro Flat Track legends, Chris Carr and Jay Springsteen against each other in a one-on-one on-track battle. The two thrilled fans with a back-and-forth exhibition which ultimately saw Springsteen take the win.

Carr will be out to even the score this year.

*GNC2​*
Washington's Davis Fisher comes to Sacramento with all the momentum and the points lead in GNC2, and he'll try to power his No. 67M machine to a second straight victory in 2015.

Fisher was runner-up to eventual series champion Kyle Johnson at Sacramento last year, but the margin of victory was just .025 seconds.

Fisher has won three of his last five AMA Pro Flat Track races dating back to last year. He currently leads Justin Jones and his No. 19B by eight points (49-41).

Andrew Luker already owns a victory in 2015, but a crash at Springfield saw him fall from first to third in points. Luker will try to bounce back on his No. 11Z in his home state of California. With 40, he's one point behind Jones.

AMA Pro Flat Track rookie Dalton Gauthier is fourth in points with 40 followed by Brandon Wilhelm, who is yet to finish outside the top 10 through three rounds in 2015 and has 39 points to his name.

No rider in the current crop of GNC2 competitors owns a victory at Sacramento, meaning whoever takes this year's checkered flag will be a first-time winner at the track.

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines top 5 in points*

1. Kenny Coolbeth 53
2. Jared Mees 46
3. Sammy Halbert 44
4. Brandon Robinson 37
5. Briar Bauman 33

*GNC2 top 5 in points*

1. Davis Fisher 49
2. Justin Jones 41
3. Andrew Luker 40
4. Dalton Gauthier 40
5. Brandon Wilhelm 39

For tickets and more information on the event, please visit www.sactomile.com.

Fans can watch every round of the AMA Pro Flat Track season live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv.​
*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62825


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 21I Troy Bayliss​*
*Troy Bayliss Ready To Continue His AMA Pro Flat Track Progression At The Sacramento Mile​*
Fresh off his AMA Pro Flat Track debut Sunday at the Springfield Mile, Troy Bayliss is set to compete in his second of five Miles this Saturday, May 30, when the series visits the Cal Expo in Sacramento, Calif., for the 50th running of the iconic Sacramento Mile.

It will be the only West Coast race in 2015 for Bayliss.

The three-time World Superbike champion showed major improvement last weekend when he decreased his lap times in each on-track session, and he appeared to become more comfortable on his No. 21I Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Scrambler-inspired Ducati as the day progressed.

"Nothing surprised me out there," said Bayliss. "I knew what I was getting myself into. I've learned some things and I just need to keep learning to get better. I'm really looking forward to getting more miles under my belt and riding on the Ducati more. I'm definitely having a good time competing and everyone is riding really well. I just have to keep on trucking."

Bayliss looked most comfortable in his Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines semifinal. The race was red-flagged briefly, and he got off to a good restart. He mixed it up mid-pack and was confident making passes in the corners. He ran laps consistently in the mid 36-second range, roughly a second off the fastest riders' times.

"In my semi, my last race, I made a couple of mistakes, but it was good to race the guys, and I was in there, I was part of it," Bayliss said. "It was sweet, the bike was nice. We have a few little things we have to work on, but it's all about me getting comfortable."

Bayliss ended up 12th at the end of the eight-lap semifinal, but had his Ducati as high as seventh.

Aside from racing Sacramento, Bayliss will compete at three other AMA Pro Flat Track events this season, including the Du Quoin Mile on July 4, the Indy Mile on July 11. He'll end his five-race stint with the second running of the Springfield Mile on Sept. 6. Bayliss is confident his experience in Springfield, combined with three additional races between now and then, will prove beneficial.

"It'll be totally different the second time around," Bayliss said.

The Aussie has nothing to prove on pavement - he's a legend for his 52 World Superbike wins in 152 starts, along with his British Superbike championship and storybook MotoGP win, filling in for an injured Ducati rider in Valencia, Spain, in 2006.

On dirt, Bayliss has won his own flat track invitational race, the Troy Bayliss Classic, against select AMA Pro stars. He's also won national-level dirt track events in Australia. However, this weekend's Sacramento Mile will only be his second race facing a stacked field of AMA Pro Flat Track's elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines riders.

For more information on the Sacramento Mile and how to buy tickets, visit www.sactomile.com.

Fans can watch Bayliss compete in the Sacramento Mile by visiting www.FansChoice.tv. Coverage begins with practice and qualifying sessions scheduled for 2:15 p.m. PT (5:15 p.m. ET) and will continue until the conclusion of the night's Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event scheduled for 9:15 p.m. PT (12:15 a.m. ET).

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62836


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davi Millsaps Has Deal In Place for Outdoors​*
Over the course of the last month, rumors and speculation have swirled that Davi Millsaps was putting together his own deal and would ride a Suzuki in Lucas Oil Pro Motocross. Today, it was announced that he has found a landing spot. The former Monster Energy Kawasaki rider will contest the final six rounds of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross on a Suzuki RM-Z450 with help from Mountain Motorsports and other sponsors.

"We are extremely pleased to see Davi back competing in professional motocross, where he belongs!" said Dustin Farthing, president and co-owner of Mountain Motorsports. "I could not be more excited to support Davi. He is a proven champion, and I know he is extremely focused to get back to racing and on top of the podium."

In April, Millsaps' contract with Monster Energy Kawasaki was terminated, leaving the 2006 SX Lites East Region Champion without a ride for the remainder of Monster Energy Supercross and Lucas Oil Pro Motocross. Neither Kawasaki, which issued a vague press release in April, nor Millsaps, who later issued his own statement, has been forthcoming in regards to why his contract was terminated.

Through various sources, none of which would go on record, Jason Weigandt reported that Millsaps was fired because Kawasaki found a prohibited substance in his locker in the team truck. Millsaps denied he violated any AMA or FIM rule or regulation.

"I am aware that there is much speculation regarding my termination," he said in a statement in April. "While I am not at liberty to discuss details, I can say without equivocation that I have not violated any AMA or FIM rule or regulation. At this point I am evaluating my options, both professional and legal."

Millsaps is expected to return to racing on July 4 at RedBud.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/05/29/davi-millsaps-has-deal-in-place-for-outdoors


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 69G Danny Eslick​*
*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Danny Eslick​*
In the past, many of the top road racers grew up racing flat track, but parlayed the lessons learned on the dirt to pavement.

In that sense, Danny Eslick is a throwback. Flat-tracker first, then he became a successful and popular road racer. Now he's an X Games athlete.

The Oklahoma native is the two-time defending winner of the country's most prestigious road race, the DAYTONA 200.

He's also a four-time champion across two professional classes. While he's not a regular in AMA Pro Flat Track, his accomplishments and special talents earned him a coveted invite to compete in X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track.

There's been a recent resurgence in road racing superstars who also race flat track, with riders like Marc Marquez and Valentino Rossi getting sideways on the dirt for training. Eslick is further proof that flat track skills carry over.

Few people are as talented at racing motorcycles, in any discipline, as Eslick, so he's a wildcard entry come June 4 at Circuit of the Americas, in every sense of the term.

Name: Danny Eslick

Home: Broken Arrow, Okla.

Age: 28

Ride: No. 69G Harley-Davidson of Salina/T&R Racing Harley-Davidson XR-750

*In their words:* "Man, I am super excited to compete in the X Games on national television. If you have ever seen any of my celebrations before, you know it would be a big one if I were to medal!"

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62841


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 21I Troy Bayliss​*
*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: High-Definition LIVE Streaming of Saturday's Sacramento Mile​*
Round 4 of the AMA Pro Flat Track season at the Sacramento Mile on Saturday, May 30, is the first West Coast event of the season and the only Mile run in the Western part of the country in 2015.

Fans can tune-in and catch every second of FansChoice.tv coverage from the Cal Expo Fair in Sacramento, Calif., by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

Bryan Smith will look to win his fifth straight Sacramento Mile in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

The No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki rider has not lost at the California circuit since the race returned to the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule in 2011.

Three-time World Superbike champion Troy Bayliss will make his second appearance aboard the No. 21I Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Scrambler-inspired Ducati, and he'll look to build off of the momentum he gained at Springfield after improving his lap times in each on-track session.

In GNC2, No. 67M Davis Fisher will try to extend his points lead, while No. 11Z Andrew Luker will attempt to get back on track with a strong performance in his home state.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Saturday, May 30 at the Sacramento Mile:​*
*Practice/qualifying:* 2:15 p.m. PT (5:15 p.m. ET)

*Exclusive pre-race show:* 4:30 p.m. PT (7:30 p.m. ET)

*Opening ceremonies:* 6 p.m. PT (9 p.m. ET)

*Heat races:* 6:45 p.m. PT (9:45 p.m. ET)

*GNC2 main:* 8:55 p.m PT (11:55 p.m. ET)

*GNC1 main:* 9:25 p.m. PT (12:25 a.m. ET)

For Australian viewers, practice and qualifying begin at 7:15 a.m. AEST with the pre-race show scheduled for 9:30 a.m. AEST. Heat races are set to begin at 11:45 a.m. AEST with the GNC1 main slated for a 2:25 p.m. AEST start.

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62823


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Johnny Lewis​*
In 2015, Johnny Lewis was thrust further into the spotlight as the teammate for Troy Bayliss, the Australian road racing legend who is running five AMA Pro Flat Track events this summer.

But Lewis had made quite the name for himself before being invited to throw his leg over a Ducati for Lloyd Brothers Motorsports this season.

Lewis, along with Stevie Bonsey, is one of two X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track athletes with previous experience in the action sports showcase. Lewis has an extensive background in supermoto, and competed in that discipline in 2008.

Lewis has one victory in AMA Pro Flat Track competition, and that came on the Short Track at DAYTONA Flat Track in 2012.

In limited competition in 2014, Lewis qualified for two main events, both at high-speed Miles. Going back to 2013, Lewis put himself in nine main events and recorded three top 10s.

Before the 2014 AMA Pro Flat Track season, Lewis made a major lifestyle change, choosing to live out of an RV with his wife and child, traveling to events and teaching riding camps.

Name: Johnny Lewis

Home: Coatesville, Pa.

Age: 25

Ride: No. 10 Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati

*In their words:* "Being in the X Games is going to be pretty unique for Flat Track. I think guys are used to the extreme sports that are skateboard, BMX, and now they're throwing in some big motors on motorcycles. They have the rally cars. I think it's pretty comparable to those, as far as the horsepower and the ratio. Hearing the motorcycles, seeing them, is going to be huge for the typical extreme sports guys. Having a Ducati in the X Games is going to be unique in itself. I don't think anybody would have thought a Ducati would be in the X Games, and that's pretty cool. I'm just excited for the track, the event, the drop gates, the starting gate, all the cool features they're testing out and playing with. It's going to be fun."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62845


----------



## Ckg2011

*Welcome To Sacramento​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: AMA Pro Flat Track Adds Vegas To 2015 Season​*
*BIG NEWS:* A race has been added to the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule.

The season will end on an indoor short track at Orleans Arena - Las Vegas on November 20.

The next night (Nov 21), the USA Superprestigio (featuring TOP international racers from all disciplines) will take place at the Orleans. The weekend will end on November 22 with the year-end banquet. It's gonna be one of the biggest flat track weekends in history and the Arena has limited seating, so make sure you get your tickets as soon as they're available!

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/FlatTrackL...5895807481766/889000881171251/?type=1&theater


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Ryan Dungey Takes First Win Of The Season At Thunder Valley​*
Ryan Dungey took advantage of a second moto crash by series points leader Eli Tomac to grab his first win of the season at round three of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Series in Lakewood, Colorado, the Red Bull KTM rider going 2-1 on the day for the overall victory.

Tomac appeared to be continuing his domination of the series after winning the opening moto by 14 seconds over Dungey with defending champ Ken Roczen back up to speed and finishing third another six seconds behind Dungey.

Dungey ran in third behind Roczen for most of the first moto, before making a pass on the RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki rider with two laps to go to take over second.

Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett passed Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson mid-race to finish fourth, while RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Broc Tickle was fifth after passing Anderson on the final lap.

In the second moto, Tomac jumped out to a comfortable lead right away, and appeared to be on his way to another blowout win. However, on lap eight, the GEICO Honda rider got crossed up in a run and then high-sided, dislocating his shoulder, resulting in a 33rd place finish. His 1-33 was good enough for seventh overall.

According to a source at Honda, Tomac's shoulder popped out of place in the crash and was popped back into place and examined, however, he was not transported to a hospital.

Dungey again trailed Roczen for most of moto two, but the German rider suffered a flat tire with five laps to go and went down two times in that same period, allowing Dungey to catch and pass him with two laps left for the moto win and the overall victory.

The win also moved Dungey into the points lead, three points ahead of Tomac, with Baggett in third, another 26 points behind.

"I was given a gift today; I capitalized on some rider's mistakes and got my first overall, which was nice," said Dungey. "I made a couple of mistakes in the first moto, but in the end I was able to get by Ken (Roczen) to finish second, and then in the second moto, I didn't get that great of a start but I came through the pack decent and then Eli took a tumble, which put me in third. After that, Ken fell late in the race and I was able to win the moto and the overall."

*Results:*

1. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
2. Ken Roczen (Suz)
3. Blake Baggett (Suz)
4. Broc Tickle (Suz)
5. Cole Seely (Hon)
6. Justin Barcia (Yam)
7. Eli Tomac (Hon)
8. Christophe Pourcel (Hus)
9. Phillip Nicoletti (Yam)
10. Justin Brayton (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35030/...irst-Win-Of-The-Season-At-Thunder-Valley.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Jeremy Martin Goes 1-1 At Lakewood​*
Defending 250 Motocross champ Jeremy Martin could not have dominated more after grabbing both holeshots and leading every lap at round three of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Series in Lakewood, Colorado.

The Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha rider grabbed the holeshot in moto one ahead of Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull/KTM's Jessy Nelson and Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin.

Martin was able to establish a quick cushion over Nelson, who eventually was passed by Musquin on lap four, however, the 250 Class points leader took a hard crash on a downhill portion of the track just three laps later.

In the end, Martin took the win by 18 seconds over Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne, who passed Nelson on the last lap to claim the runner-up slot.

Nelson held on for third, with Christian Craig in fourth. Craig was filling in for the injured Justin Bogle on a GEICO Honda and surprised everyone by posting the fastest time for the 250 class in practice.

Monster Energy Kawasaki's Adam Cianciarulo was fifth, while Musquin rebounded from his crash to salvage some points in 14th.

Moto two was a replay of moto one for Martin, who grabbed his second holeshot of the day ahead of Osborne, Musquin and Nelson.

Musquin quickly dropped Osborne to third and kept Martin honest for a few laps before the Yamaha rider pulled away.

Meanwhile, Osborne and Nelson battled over third with Osborne securing the slot for good on lap five.

In the end, Martin took the win by 18 seconds over Musquin, with Osborne claiming third ahead of Cianciarulo and GEICO Honda's Jordan Smith.

Martin's 1-1 gave him his second overall win of the season, while Osborne earned a career-best second-place finish with a 2-3 tally.

Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Adam Cianciarulo earned the first overall podium finish of his career in third (5-4).

"I didn't necessarily feel dialed all day, but I got the bike better as the day went on," said Martin, who now has seven career wins. "I knew I'd be able to do well in the motos, my fitness is better than it's ever been. Today was an awesome day. When you train the way we do during the week you dream about getting two holeshots and leading every lap. It was a perfect day with the exception of practice, where we didn't get the fastest lap. The track was really tough today and if you weren't on your game the entire time it was definitely going to bite you. I'm happy we walking away with another win and the points lead."

Musquin ended the day in seventh after going 14-2. Thanks to Musquin's finish in moto one, Martin was able to take over the 250 class points standings and sits two points ahead Musquin with Nelson in third.

*Results:*

1. Jeremy Martin (Yam)
2. Zach Osborne (Hus)
3. Adam Cianciarulo (Kaw)
4. Jessy Nelson (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35031/Racing-Article/Motocross--Jeremy-Martin-Goes-1-1-At-Lakewood.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Smith Remains King In California, Earns Fifth-Straight Sacramento Mile Victory​*
A handful of super-fast challengers and a second-row start would prove to be no problem for Bryan Smith in Saturday night's Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event. The rider of the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki made a last-moment draft pass to win his fifth-consecutive Sacramento Mile in show-stopping fashion in the 50th running of the iconic race.

Smith's .02-second win is easily one of the most dramatic victories of his career, as it took until the final few feet on the race's 25th and final lap to overtake Brandon Robinson.

"It was a scrap," said Smith speaking about the final five laps of the race. "I wanted it to be just a one-on-one race with Jared (Mees) and I, but there were two other guys that wanted to race with us too, in Brad (Baker) and the No. 44 Brandon (Robinson). The guys made me work for it. I didn't know coming to the checkered flag if I could get Brandon or not. His bike was really strong, but luckily I just squeaked by at the end."

Smith has two wins in his last two races, both coming on Mile tracks, and now sits fifth in the point standings. Each of Smith's five straight Sacramento Mile wins have been by less than a tenth of a second.

"They've all been hard in their own way," said Smith. "Last year, I had to work for it and this year it was even a tougher scrap. It makes it worth it more, I guess. I have to say, with five laps to go, I didn't know if I was going to be able to pull it off. I just dug down and thought to myself how everyone was watching so I guess I'd better go for it."

Robinson, riding the No. 44 Latus Motors Triumph, was spectacular on Saturday, and even though he wasn't able to survive Smith's last-second charge, he was pleased with a second place finish one week after finishing 17th at Springfield. Midway through the main, Robinson was among the riders trading the lead before running high in one corner and being shifted back in the field. He fought his way back to the front and even fended off a pass attempt from Smith entering turn three on the final lap, but he just couldn't keep a wheel in front at the line.

Robinson now sits third in the point standings after four rounds.

Piloting the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine, Mees finished third and closed out the podium. Mees was in the mix all night and even held the lead for several laps.

The defending champion continues to show the consistency that led to his title in 2014 and now sits second in points. Mees has earned three podium appearances in the first four races of the year and looks poised for another championship run.

Baker, aboard the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson, and Kenny Coolbeth Jr., riding the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson, finished fourth and fifth, respectively.

Mikey Martin, riding the No. 91 Weirbach Racing Kawasaki was the early hero on Saturday night, as he won his heat, earned the Dash for Cash victory and sat on the pole for the main event. In the main however, he led the first lap but wasn't able to hold his stride and settled for 10th.

Australian road racing star Troy Bayliss was running his second of five scheduled AMA Pro Flat Track events and showed improvement throughout the day. However, in his semifinal, he was involved in an on-track incident and was transported to a local hospital for further evaluation.

The Sacramento Mile was the final AMA Pro Flat Track event prior to motorcycle dirt track racing's debut in the X Games. The Harley-Davidson Flat-Track will kick off the action sports showcase at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas on Thursday, June 4 and fans around the world can watch the action live on ESPN at 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT).

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Top 5 finishers*

1. Bryan Smith, Kawasaki
2. Brandon Robinson, Triumph
3. Jared Mees, Harley-Davidson
4. Brad Baker, Harley-Davidson
5. Kenny Coolbeth Jr., Harley-Davidson

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Point Standings (After Round 4)*

1. Kenny Coolbeth Jr., 67
2. Jared Mees, 62
3. Brandon Robinson, 56
4. Sammy Halbert, 55
5. Bryan Smith, 52​
*GNC2​*
In a wild GNC2 main event, Nick Armstrong came away with his first career AMA Pro Flat Track victory, and it came in his home state of California. Riding the No. 44E Southland Racing Honda, Armstrong was neck-and-neck with Tristan Avery on the race's final lap, but managed to put his wheel in front of the rookie for the win. By taking the checkered flag, Armstrong catapulted himself to first in the GNC2 point standings after four rounds.

"It's huge to come away with the Sacramento Mile win," said Armstrong. "This is kind of a home race for me and I have a lot of friends and family here, so to come away with this win is awesome."

Avery, riding the No. 16S Ron Ayers Motorsports Honda, recorded the best finish of his young professional career, and with the runner-up performance, now sits 15th in the standings.

Rounding out the podium with an impressive third place finish was Indiana's Brandon Wilhelm aboard the No. 24J Mike Butler Racing Honda. Wilhelm has now recorded three-consecutive top-five finishes to start the 2015 GNC2 season and sits second in points behind Armstrong.

Jamison Minor, riding the No. 27U Roy Built Honda and Kolby Carlile, aboard the No. 36B K.C. Cycle Helmet World Kawasaki, finished fourth and fifth, respectively.

It was a rough finish to the night for Davis Fisher, who crashed while leading the main event after nine laps. The No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing rider held the points lead entering Sacramento, but his 17th place finish puts him back to third in the championship hunt.

*GNC2 Top 5 finishers*

1. Nick Armstrong, Honda
2. Tristan Avery, Honda
3. Brandon Wilhelm, Honda
4. Jamison Minor, Honda
5. Kolby Carlile, Kawasaki

*GNC2 Point Standings (After Round 4)*

1. Nick Armstrong, 56
2. Brandon Wilhelm, 55
3. Davis Fisher, 52
4. Jamison Minor, 48
5. Andrew Luker, 46​
Next up, the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track will visit Hagerstown, Md., for the Hagerstown Half-Mile on June 20 at Hagerstown Speedway.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62853


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Star Brad Baker Gives His Take On The 2015 X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Wyatt Maguire​*
In 2014, Wyatt Maguire moved up to the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class and earned Saddlemen Rookie of the Year honors.

That came one year after the Washington native won the GNC2 title by a single point over Ryan Wells. Maguire won that title with consistency.

He scored just one victory, but finished in the top 10 in all but one race.

En route to his Rookie of the Year honors, Maguire put himself in six main events, including the final three of the season, which could be a signal that he was getting up to speed against the best flat trackers in the world and is ready to make the next step in his young career.

If X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track is going to identify fast, young talent, Maguire is someone to look for.

Of the main events Maguire qualified for last season, one was on a Short Track, three were Half-Miles and two were Miles, so he's shown an ability to compete on any type of track.

Name: Wyatt Maguire

Home: Mead, Wash.

Age: 24

Ride: No. 16 Kirkland Racing Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "The cool factor is, there's a limited number of riders that go and who were selected to be able to go, to be a part of an opportunity that might be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. It's just cool to be considered one of the guys that get to go."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62862


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Jake Johnson​*
Few riders possess the raw talent Jake Johnson has. The two-time Grand National Champion can ride any bike, any track, and be among the fastest riders.

The New Jersey native won nine races between 2009 and 2011, winning the overall title in 2010 and again the following year. Last year, despite not scoring a victory, Johnson was in the hunt for the title until the last race of the season. He wound up finishing third overall, but was one of just three riders who scored in every main event.

Johnson stepped away from AMA Pro Flat Track competition after the season-opener at DAYTONA Flat Track this year, ending the longest running streak of scoring in main events in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

In fact, in Round 2 from Daytona, Johnson snapped a 17-race streak of top 10 finishes that dated back to 2013.

What it all means is, if Johnson is in the field for X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track, rest assured he'll be among the contenders for a medal.

Johnson is also heavily involved in the Texas Tornado Boot Camp, a riding school headed by road racing star Colin Edwards.

Name: Jake Johnson

Home: Coatesville, Pa.

Age: 30

Ride: No. 5 Texas Tornado Boot Camp/Doc Henry Harley-Davidson XR-750.

*In their words:* "I'm looking forward to racing at the X Games. It is pretty cool to see flat track being included in something as well-known as the X Games. I've been watching the X Games since it started, so it would be awesome to add an X Games medal to my trophy collection."

*Update:*

Jake Johnson will be riding Colin Edwards Harley Davidson XR750 at XGames. Here is a picture, photo by Colin Edwards.








*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62865


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Mikey Rush​*
Mikey Rush didn't race a full schedule of AMA Pro Flat Track events in 2014, but when he did, he was fast. His abbreviated schedule didn't stop him from finishing 13th in the overall point standings.

In 2013, he won the season-opener at DAYTONA Flat Track, a Short Track, but that was one of just three main events in which the Californian raced. He was fifth the next night of the double header at Daytona, proving he certainly knows his way around a 1/4-mile oval.

In 2014, he was fast again at Daytona, recording another pair of top 10s, which included a fourth place showing in Round 1 of the season. He was also competitive on the TT at Castle Rock, finishing second, but qualifying the fastest. In all, he made six mains last year, two on Half-Miles, two on Short Tracks and two TTs.

On the Short Track at Daytona in 2015? No surprise - he made both mains again.

Rush is a rider who could easily be in the mix at X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track. The reason he's not mentioned as often as the top riders in AMA Pro Flat Track is just because he doesn't run every round across the country, not because he isn't fast.

Name: Mikey Rush

Home: Gilroy, Calif.

Age: 27

Ride: No. 54 Dave Burks Motorsports Suzuki SV1000

*In their words:* "I'm super excited to be a part of the X Games. The event overall is going to be really good for the sport of flat track racing. I think it's going to attract younger fans and hopefully more fans altogether when they watch us on ESPN."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62873


----------



## Ckg2011

*Knight Leads The Way At Idaho City ISDE Qualifier​*
The Idaho City 100 was the second of two events making up the 2015 U.S. ISDE Qualifier Series; the Idaho event served as the western counterpart to the Newberg, West Virginia event held earlier in the month. Now in its 31st year, the Idaho City 100 was hosted by the Boise Ridge Riders and featured well over 100 miles of spectacular single-track each day.

Saturday's cloudy skies, which produced no more than a few drops of rain mid-afternoon, kept things relatively cool and meant the trails were dry but not too dusty.

The clouds gave way to bright, sunny conditions on Sunday, literally heating up the action on day two.

Although the scores were very close, both days featured the same riders in the top three, in the same order. KTM-mounted E2 rider Joshua Knight, from Ogden, Utah, took the overall win, topping the charts both days.

He was fast and consistent, topping three of five special tests on Saturday and four out of five on Sunday.

Morgan Hill, California resident Alex Dorsey piloted his KTM to a close-fought second place on both days, earning runner-up honors both in the overall, and in the E2 division. Reid Brown rounded out the podium with third overall.

The Harrisburg, Oregon native topped the E3 class on both days of the Idaho City 100, piloting his KTM to third overall on both Saturday and Sunday.

Brian Garrahan made his return to the Idaho Qualifier, and in his first visit since he took the overall in 2010, the KTM-mounted rider carded fourth overall, third in the E2 division.

The class win in E1 went to Jubal Brown following a close battle with Dillon Sheppard. Brown piloted his Honda to a pair of second-place finishes over the weekend, while Dillon finished third on Saturday, and then topped the E1 standings on Sunday. In the end, Brown narrowly edged out Sheppard for the class overall by 14 seconds.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/701/35041/...ads-The-Way-At-Idaho-City-ISDE-Qualifier.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Steward Baylor Wins Kentucky OMA​*
Steward Baylor kept his win streak intact by taking the overall for the third time in the Parts Unlimited Off-road Motorcycle and ATV (OMA) Nationals, but his victory at the Bluegrass Cross-Country National-round three of the eight-race series-was the first time he's gone 1-1 in the two motos.

As has quickly become the norm in the OMAs, the pair of relatively short 45-minute motos promoted close, intense racing, especially at the front. Promoter Bill Gusse used much existing trail at the Russell Creek Motorsports Park, but he also got to provide those in the afternoon races with several miles of virgin trail cut specially for the Bluegrass.

In the first moto, Bryan Vaughn got off the line the quickest, but OMA first-timer Ricky Russell got out of the first turn in the lead to nab the $100 FMF Holeshot Award aboard his Raines Riding University/Atlas Yamaha/FMF YZ250FX.

Russell, however, was unable to hold off the more experienced Jordan Ashburn and Baylor, those two proceeding to make the race for first exclusively theirs.

Everrev KTM/Kenda/Fly 250 XC-mounted Baylor managed to keep Ashburn at bay, finishing six seconds ahead of the AmPro/FMF Yamaha YZ450F rider who fell a couple times. Russell ended up third, five seconds behind Ashburn, after thinking they'd go three laps and waving Ashburn past following a run-in with a tree on the second lap.

Knowing that the shorter the race, the more important the start, Ashburn got the holeshot in the second moto but couldn't shake Baylor, who trailed by seven seconds as they completed the first lap.

But that difference doesn't reflect how heated their battle was. "Everybody was mixing it up," Baylor said. "It was a really good time from start to finish; there was never a dull moment, that's for sure!"

Though he ran second, Baylor was confident: "The thing about the OMAs is, it's hard to pass [due to the shorter motos], but it's even harder to lead."

And Baylor had a place picked out a few miles from the finish, a line he'd been saving in case he needed it.

"Stew kind of stalked me out the first lap, had a pretty good line picked out and zipped right by me," Ashburn admitted. Ashburn tried to retaliate but ran out of time, though he wasn't too disappointed: "It was good, close racing-good CLEAN close racing-and I just had a really good time."

The final order read Baylor (1-1), Ashburn (2-2), Russell (3-3), Chris Douglas (4-4) and Jimmy Jarrett (5-5).

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/705/35040/Racing-Article/Steward-Baylor-Wins-Kentucky-OMA.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Eli Tomac Hopes To Race At Muddy Creek​*
The Early report from the GEICO Honda Team says that Eli Tomac will most likely suit up and race for next weekend's Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross at Muddy Creek in Tennessee.

Tomac, who won the first five 450 motos of the year before crashing and suffering a dislocated shoulder in the second moto at Thunder Valley, May 30, is "just fine," according to the team.

"Eli is receiving further evaluation following a dislocated shoulder in the second moto," GEICO Honda team co-owner Jeff Majkrzak said. "The Asterisk medical team was able to put his shoulder back in place at the track, and Eli is otherwise just fine. We hope to have him back next week."

If Tomac does compete, he'll no doubt have to deal with the pain and instability that usually go along with this injury.

Tomac now trails Ryan Dungey by three points and has little opportunity to let the injury heal, with the Muddy Creek National coming up this weekend and the High Point National in Pennsylvania next week before there is a break in the series.

"I had a good little battle with Ken there and snuck around him," Tomac said of the second moto at Colorado. "Then at that point I tried to stay on two wheels because this track is really, really rutted today. It can come up and bite you."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35038/...--Eli-Tomac-Hopes-To-Race-At-Muddy-Creek.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Michael Kirkness​*
Mick Kirkness will be the only Australian in the field for X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track, and he's one of just two international riders in the field.

Kirkness has raced sparingly with AMA Pro Flat Track over the last few seasons.

Between 2009 and 2010, however, he raced in a total of 20 main events, so he's proven he can race with the best flat trackers in the world.

In 2013, Kirkness won the Troy Bayliss Classic, a flat track exhibition race hosted by his fellow countryman, Troy Bayliss. That event attracts some of the best talent in the world from all forms of motorcycle racing.

This past year, it was current Grand National Champion Jared Mees who won the Troy Bayliss Classic.

Past success for Kirkness has come on all kind of tracks. Although his top performances have come on TTs, he's a seasoned Mile rider as well, so he shouldn't have any trouble adjusting to the brand new 3/8-mile oval built at Circuit of the Americas for the X Games.

Name: Michael Kirkness

Home: Wauchope, New South Wales, Australia

Age: 29

Ride: No. 87 Goodwin Racing Harley-Davidson XR-750

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62887


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Rob Pearson​*
Rob Pearson is a name that's been thrown around with the top AMA Pro Flat Track riders for some time.

He's been a professional for over a decade, and while he's still in search of that elusive first victory - proof of how hard it is to win in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class - Pearson has quietly been among the sport's more consistent athletes.

In 2014, Pearson missed just three mains, and he finished in the top 10 six times.

In 2013, he missed just one main and he put himself in the top 10 a total of six times.

Want to go back even further? In 2012, it was four missed main events and in 2011, just two.

If Pearson's history tells us anything, you can expect him to be competitive come June 4 for X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas. The Illinois resident will be carrying the hopes of KTM in the event as well.

So far, in 2015, Pearson has made three main events in four races. And if there was ever an event to step up and put yourself on top of the podium, the X Games would be it.

Name: Rob Pearson

Home: Chillicothe, Ill.

Age: 29

Ride: No. 27 KTM 990 Super Duke

*In their words:* "I thnk X Games is a great opportunity for the sport of flat track racing and also a great opportunity for myself. I'm planning on going down there and coming home with a gold medal and promoting our sport."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62872


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Kyle Johnson​*
The 2014 GNC2 champion made the X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track field as an alternate, but no one is questioning his credentials.

The Michigan native has a hillclimb background, but proved to be a quick learner on the high-speed flat ovals of AMA Pro Flat Track. He's currently tied with Jarod Vanderkooi for the lead in the 2015 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year standings.

In 2014, en route to his title, Johnson won four races scored a total of eight top-five finishes. Seven of those top fives were podiums.

Johnson is aggressive and fearless on the track and he'll have a nothing-to-lose attitude in Austin.

Name: Kyle Johnson

Home: Twin Lake, Mich.

Age: 20

Ride: No. 77 Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki

*In their words:* "It feels good to be part of the X Games. It's real cool event, and I think it's great for the sport and I'm glad to be a part of it."

*Update:* Kyle Johnson will replace Henry Wiles at XGames, because Wiles does not have a bike to ride. No further details are known at this time.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62895


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Ready To Thrill Worldwide Audience In XGames Harley-Davidson Flat Track​*
The sport of flat track motorcycle racing will be featured on the world stage this week, when America's original extreme sport debuts as a medal event in ESPN's popular action sports showcase, the X Games, on Thursday, June 4. Harley-Davidson Flat Track will help kick off the extreme sports spectacular on its opening day from Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas. Many of the top AMA Pro Flat Track riders will be battling bar-to-bar for guts, glory and gold medals, and fans can catch all of the action live on ESPN at 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT).

All 24 of the riders invited to compete in the X Games are active riders in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class in AMA Pro Flat Track competition. Reigning Harley-Davidson GNC1 Champion Jared Mees will be challenged by Factory Harley-Davidson rider Brad Baker, Kawasaki pilot Bryan Smith, three-time champion Kenny Coolbeth Jr. and others from an elite group of riders selected from the best flat trackers in the world.

Smith will enter the X Games on a two-race winning streak in AMA Pro Flat Track action, and he'll try to score a medal with his No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki. Coolbeth is another rider expected to be among the favorites at the X Games. At 38 years old, he's the veteran of the field in AMA Pro Flat Track, but he's the winningest active rider and has five wins over the last two seasons on his No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson. Baker, the 2013 Grand National Champion, will carry the flag for the Harley-Davidson Motor Company aboard the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson.

Defending champion Mees will race his Rogers Racing Harley-Davidson with the No. 1 plate, which is awarded to the Grand National Champion at the end of each season.

"It's pretty cool to say that in the very first X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track ever, I'm going to be able to carry the No. 1 plate," Mees said. "And, of course, it would be cool to go there and get X Games gold, but more importantly, I want to just put on a great show and showcase what flat track is all about."

Mees will be racing against his wife, Nichole Mees, and together they will be the first husband and wife to compete against each other in the X Games. Nichole will race the No. 15 Black Hills Harley-Davidson machine.

Another X Games history-making duo is Cory and Shayna Texter, who will become the first brother and sister to compete against each other. Shayna Texter, who will ride the No. 52 Crosley Radio Kawasaki, is the first female rider to win an AMA Pro Flat Track event, which she did in Knoxville, Iowa, in 2011. Cory Texter will race the No. 65 Racing Unlimited Kawasaki.

The AMA Pro Flat Track season is contested at venues across the entire country. The tracks are generally oval, but vary in length and surface types. Short Tracks, Half-Miles, Miles and TTs - tracks featuring one right turn and a jump - are all part of the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit.

Harley-Davidson Flat Track will feature a 3/8-mile purpose-built track with tight corners and long straights designed to provide a test of rider skill over anything else.

"To be in the X Games is huge," said Briar Bauman, rider of the No. 14 Hart Racing Kawasaki. "We're looking at a whole new fan base, so hopefully people watch us on TV and then see what we're all about and what we do. Thanks to Harley-Davidson for stepping it up to make this happen."

Flat track's inclusion in the X Games has been a long time coming, and a natural fit for all the athletes who live and breathe it.

"(Being in the X Games) is something that as kids, we all looked to do," said Chad Cose, rider of the No. 49 Myers Motorsports Kawasaki. "We're the original extreme sport, so it's fitting that we're in the X Games. It's a dream come true for all of us flat trackers."

Flat track racing is as pure a test of man and machine as there is in racing. The difficulty of going fast on dirt has made the sport a popular training tool for the world's top motorcycle road racers like MotoGP superstars Marc Marquez and Valentino Rossi. Throughout the history of road racing, many of the world's top athletes came from dirt track racing backgrounds.

Danny Eslick has won the nation's most prestigious road race, the DAYTONA 200, twice in a row in addition to four professional road racing championships. Before he was a champion on pavement, he raced on the dirt though, which helped him earn a coveted invite to the X Games. Eslick will pilot of the No. 69G Harley-Davidson of Salina/T&R Racing Harley-Davidson.

Adding international flair to Harley-Davidson Flat Track is Michael Kirkness and Doug Lawrence, who hail from Australia and Canada, respectively. Kirkness will race the No. 87 Goodwin Racing Harley-Davidson and Lawrence will ride the No. 73 Doug Lawrence Racing/John Briggs Motorsports Harley-Davidson.

Brandon Robinson on the No. 44 Latus Motorsports machine and Jake Shoemaker on the No. 55 Bonneville Performance entry will both be riding a Triumph at the X Games. Rob Pearson will ride a KTM with the No. 27, and Mikey Rush will pilot his No. 54 Dave Burks Motorsports Suzuki. Johnny Lewis will ride the No. 10 Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Scrambler-inspired Ducati in the X Games, adding another manufacturer to the mix.

Harley-Davidson Flat Track will be broadcast live on ESPN on Thursday starting at 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT).

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62888


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Eli Tomac Out For Rest Of Season​*
It turns out that the injury Eli Tomac suffered at the Lakewood National MX in Colorado was far more serious than first thought.

The team recently revealed that he actually injured both his shoulders in the fall.

Majkrzak said that Tomac's left shoulder suffered a 100 percent tear of the rotator cuff, requiring immediate surgery.

His right shoulder, which was dislocated in the crash and later put back into place by the Asterisk medical team, will most likely need surgery as well.

"Eli was understandably upset when we were talking a little while ago," team co-owner Jeff Majkrzak said. "Obviously, after the start he's had, we were all hoping for a championship run. Injuries are an unfortunate part of this sport, and this one is very tough for all of us."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35047/Racing-Article/Motocross--Eli-Tomac-Out-For-Rest-Of-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Athlete Spotlight - Jarod Vanderkooi​*
Jarod Vanderkooi made plans to come to Austin, Texas, as a second alternate. When Henry Wiles didn't make the trip with bike troubles and Jeffrey Carver Jr. blew an engine during Wednesday's practice, the 17-year-old from Ohio became part of the 24-rider field for Harley-Davidson Flat Track at X Games.

In 2014, Vanderkooi burst onto the scene in the GNC2 class. He won the prestigious Springfield Mile in his first AMA Pro Flat Track appearance.

He would go on to win the Springfield Mile again later in the year and score two additional victories during the season en route to a fourth place finish in the championship standings.

In 2015, Vanderkooi moved up to the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class and it's been a smooth transition for the youngster.

He won a heat race in Round 1 from DAYTONA Flat Track and he's qualified for three of the four main events in AMA Pro Flat Track action so far. Vanderkooi is currently tied for lead in the Saddlemen Rookie of the Year battle with fellow X Games athlete Kyle Johnson.

Name: Jarod Vanderkooi

Home: Mt. Gilead, Ohio

Age: 17

Ride: No. 18 Don's Kawasaki EX650

*In their words:* "It's something special to be in the X Games. I was coming in here as a second alternate, one didn't show up because of bike troubles at Sacramento, and my teammate, Jeffrey Carver, just broke. It's kind of a bum deal, but I get in and we can see what we can do It's definitely a tough racetrack and it's going to mean something special just to put it in the main event and be a part of this whole program."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62901


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Stars Get First Look At X Games Harley-Davidson Flat Track Circuit​*
The AMA Pro Flat Track athletes who are set to showcase their sport on a world stage Thursday finally got their first look at the track being used at the X Games for Harley-Davidson Flat Track.

Wednesday saw 25 AMA Pro Flat Track stars like Brad Baker, Jared Mees, Bryan Smith and Kenny Coolbeth Jr., take to the 3/8-mile track built at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas, to practice for the event, which will be flat track's debut in the extreme sports showcase.

The race will kick off coverage of the X Games and can be seen live on ESPN starting at 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT) with longtime AMA Pro Flat Track announcer Scottie Deubler providing color commentary alongside veteran X Games broadcaster Toby Moody.

Riders tested the track in groups and even got their first look at the motocross-style starting gate X Games plans to use. None of the on-track sessions were timed, but riders were visibly faster as the day went on and mixed it up in full race-mode when it came time to test the new starting procedure.

The practice day also gave track officials time to better prepare the track surface, which was noticeably, and understandably, rough as Austin and the surrounding parts of Texas have dealt with massive rainstorms in recent weeks.

Still, riders packed up for the night with a sense of excitement for Thursday's big day.

"I'm feeling really excited about it, it's really cool," said Brad Baker, rider of the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson. "This is a pretty sweet venue, and ESPN, X Games and everybody involved are doing a really good job getting the track better prepared. I'm feeling good. I feel fast, I feel confident and I feel comfortable. That's a pretty good combination to go out and do well tomorrow."

Fans can catch the action live on ESPN beginning at 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT).

*Notable quotes:*

*Kenny Coolbeth Jr., rider of the No. 2 Harley-Davidson of Wausau Harley-Davidson:*

"I'm really excited, it's a huge opportunity for our sport and us personally. It's brought a lot of cool sponsors to us, and hopefully it keeps on generating that stuff. The track's all right, it's rideable, they're working on it, and I'm sure it's going to be better tomorrow."

*Danny Eslick, two-time defending DAYTONA 200 road race champion, rider of the No. 69G Salina Harley-Davidson entry:*

"It's just super cool to be part of the X Games and get back to my roots, flat tracking. That's what I grew up doing and where I come from. It's definitely cool to slide around on the dirt, and to be one of the riders invited to the X Games is huge.

The track is the same for everybody. With the weather they've been dealt, there's not a lot they can do. They've done the best they can for what they've had to work with, and it's going to be up to us to put on a good show. It's going to be fun."

Cory Texter, rider of the No. 65 Racing Unlimited Kawasaki and member of the first brother and sister duo, along with Shayna Texter, to compete against each other in the X Games:

"I'm excited to race tomorrow. The track was very technical and rough today. I'm going to give it my all, and hopefully that's good enough for a medal.

"After Harley-Davidson Flat Track, the X Games event I really want to see is RallyCar because it's an event I would love to compete in one day."

*Shayna Texter, rider of the No. 52 Crosley Radio Kawasaki:*

"The X Games flat track show is going to display the best flat trackers in the world. The track is small and technical, and the addition of the gate start is going to provide a new challenge and keep the racing close."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/images/content/story/X Games Wednesday.jpg


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Smith Wins Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing At X Games Gold As Flat Track Shines On World Stage​*
Fans all over the world were treated to a night of tantalizing action and classic dirt track battles as the sport of flat track motorcycle racing and its stars made their debut in the X Games on Thursday. Following some last-lap drama, Bryan Smith took the inaugural Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at X Games gold medal. Sammy Halbert took silver and Brad Baker rounded out the podium with a bronze. The event's heat races, last chance qualifier and 20-lap main event were all broadcast live to an international audience on ESPN.

"To come away with the win, the gold medal, I'm stoked," said Smith. "It's great for the whole sport. I've been watching the X Games since I was 10 years old, 12 year old, and I'm finally here.

"There were some twisted events there at the end and there were a few passes at the beginning. I'm sure it was a good show, and I'm sure it could be even better next time."

Smith looked sharp all night aboard the No. 42 Crosley Radio machine, but he was the beneficiary of some luck, good for him but bad for AMA Pro Flat Track No. 1 plate holder, Jared Mees. Mees was in control for most of the contest before his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine suffered a mechanical failure exiting turn two on the race's final lap. The defending Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion was scored in 11th place at the end of the race.

"Jared slowed, there were sparks coming off his bike, and it was like a mirage," said Smith.

Second place finisher and pilot of the No. 7 Briggs Auto machine, Halbert, was neck-and-neck with Smith all night, and the Graham, Wash., native was thrilled to come away with a silver medal in his first X Games.

"I'm stoked," said Halbert. "The goal was to come here and at least get a medal and it feels great to do it. I obviously wanted the gold but I'm really happy to get up here and on the box and medal."

Piloting the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson, Baker rode with fury all night and claimed the bronze medal in his X Games debut.

"I'm really happy to bring home a bronze medal," said Baker. "I had a good feeling before the main event that I was going to be able to run for the win. The track slowed down a lot and my motorcycle wasn't able to pull the gear off the corner. It's really cool and I think this (medal) will hang from the mirror of my pickup for a little while. It's a big deal to have a medal here at the X Games and we'll be back next year trying to go for gold, hopefully. I think the fans were impressed with what happened and I'm definitively happy with the result, even though I wish it was better."

Johnny Lewis, riding the No. 10 Lloyd Brothers Motorsports entry, and Briar Bauman, mounted aboard the No. 14 Hart Racing machine rounded out the top five, respectively.

In total, 12 riders made the main event on Thursday night at the 3/8-mile dirt oval at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas.






*Harley-Davidson Flat Track at X Games complete results​*
1. Bryan Smith
2. Sammy Halbert
3. Brad Baker
4. Johnny Lewis
5. Jake Johnson
6. Briar Bauman
7. Doug Lawrence
8. Mikey Martin
9. Kenny Coolbeth, Jr.
10. Michael Kirkness
11. Jared Mees
12. Brandon Robinson​
*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62906


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ronnie Renner Wins 2015 X Games Step Up Gold​*
*Moto X Step Up*

It was once again Ronnie Renner who tasted sweet victory at the Moto X Step Up competition. Renner was the only rider to successfully hurdle the bar at a staggering height of 34 feet.

Behind him was a three-way tie for silver between Massimo Bianconcini, Libor Podmol and Bryce Hudson who all cleared 33 feet.

Already decorated as the winningest rider in Step Up history, Renner's win marked his 7th gold medal in the event, and his 12th career X Games medal.

*X Games Step Up Results*

1. Ronnie Renner (34 feet)
2. Massimo Bianconcini (33 feet)
2. Libor Podmol (33 feet)
2. Bryce Hudson (33 feet)
5. Matt Buyten (30 feet)
5. Tom Parsons (30 feet)
7. Alistair Sayer (30 feet)
8. Josh Hansen (28 feet)​
*Ronnie Renner's X Games Gold Medal Winning Jump.​*





*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/35056/Racing-Article/Day-One-at-X-Games-In-The-Books.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*X Games Rolls On With Enduro X Racing​*
He may be the reigning champion, but X Games gold continues to elude Cody Webb. The FMF/KTM RPM racer got out to a great start and held the lead in the 10-lap main event at the Circuit of the Americas, but it wasn't to be for the former trials champion. Instead, it was Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Mike Brown who got back on top, and claimed his third career X Games gold medal in Austin, Texas.

Taylor Robert made his return to racing a proud one, as he was able to claim the silver medal with a second-place finish in his first EnduroCross race of 2015, while Webb held on for third.

They say if you don't like the weather in Texas, just wait 10 minutes. The adage was true as ever today, as the skies opened up following practice to thoroughly soak the Moto X Enduro X racing course during qualifying. Although the skies cleared up in time for the main events, the damage had been done, and the technical course was a slippery and technical minefield ready to punish anyone who pushed too hard.

Case in point was Colton Haaker - a featured favorite to be a front-runner in Austin - as he struggled with mistakes throughout the main event. He got out to a great start, only to bobble the landing of the first jump and slip back into the pack. From that point on, he struggled to work his way forward in the remaining laps as tipovers continued to trip him up.

Meanwhile, Webb was making an attempt to run away with the lead. But the moto-ey obstacles gave a distinct advantage to Brown, who steadily reeled in Webb. One mistake from the KTM rider was all it took for Brown to move into the lead, where he remained to the finish.

Webb made an attempt to hang on to second, but couldn't fend off a hard-charging Taylor Robert. In his first race back since breaking his wrist early this season, Robert proved he hasn't lost a step. The Factory KTM rider made his presence known at X Games, and reeled in Webb by clearing a tractor-tire step-up, and tripling his way out of the log jumps. It looked as though he could have reeled in Brown with a few more laps, but Robert went on to collect silver.

Webb held on to collect the bronze medal, and though he had to watch the gold slip away, he can't be that upset about his evening. In terms of the championship, he finished where he needed to - ahead of Colton Haaker.

Haaker finished fourth in Austin just ahead of Gas Gas rider Geoff Aaron and Beta's Kyle Redmond. Ty Tremaine, Nick Thompson, Cory Graffunder and Jamie Lanza rounded out the top-10.

*Men's Enduro X Results:​*
1. Mike Brown (Hus)
2. Taylor Robert (KTM)
3. Cody Webb (KTM)
4. Colton Haaker (Hus)
5. Geoff Aaron (Gas)
6. Kyle Redmond (Bet)
7. Ty Tremaine (KTM)
8. Nick Thompson (KTM)
9. Cory Graffunder (KTM)
10. Jamie Lanza (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/695/35059/Racing-Article/X-Games-Rolls-On-With-Enduro-X-Racing.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Laia Sanz Wins Women's Enduro X Gold​*
In the women's Moto X Enduro X competition, Laia Sanz and Tarah Gieger dazzled the crowd with a race-long game of cat and mouse throughout the main. Laia, the former X Games medalist and top Dakar competitor put her size and technical skill to work on the track while Gieger used her motocross background to her advantage.

The result was a back-and-forth battle that saw pair swap the lead and forth nearly every lap. In the end, however, Sanz would not be denied. She collected gold while Gieger went on to finish second ahead of former X Games gold medalist Kacy Martinez.

*Women's Enduro X Results:​*
1. Laia Sanz (KTM)
2. Tarah Gieger (Hon)
3. Kacy Martinez (KTM)
4. Shelby Turner (KTM)
5. Emma Bristow (Shr)
6. Maria Forsberg (KTM)
7. Sandra Gomez Cantero (Hus)
8. Rachel Gutish (KTM)
9. Lexi Pechout (Shr)
10. Chantelle Bykerk (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/695/35059/Racing-Article/X-Games-Rolls-On-With-Enduro-X-Racing.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Ryan Dungey Makes It Two In A Row At Muddy Creek​*
Ryan Dungey, on the Red Bull KTM 450 SX-F Factory Edition, padded his points lead by another couple of points after claiming the overall win for the second week in a row in the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship today at Muddy Creek Raceway in Blountville, Tennessee, June 6.

With GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac out of the championship picture-having earlier in the week announced his pulling out of the series with an injury-Dungey scratched out two more points in the 450 class over his nearest competitor, and his only real threat in the championship right now, Ken Roczen. Dungey now enjoys a 37-point lead over Roczen with eight rounds still on the schedule. He's 40 points ahead of third-place Blake Baggett and 61 points ahead of fifth place Justin Barcia (Tomac is officially fourth at the moment).

Roczen, however, made a statement at Muddy Creek that he's definitely still in title contention after winning the second moto, his first moto victory of the year. A first-moto third-after getting off to a sixth-place start-combined with his second-moto win gave him second overall.

Dungey dominated the first moto. He started off in third, got around Rockstar Energy Racing Husqvarna's Jason Anderson for second and then Autotrader.com/Toyota/JGRMX Yamaha's Phil Nicoletti on the third lap for the lead before running off with the win, finishing nearly 30 seconds ahead of Anderson and then Roczen. Nicoletti ended up fourth and Baggett rounded out the top five.

Roczen went wire-to-wire in the first moto after Dungey got bounced around a bit through the first couple of turns.

Dungey completed the first lap in fourth, got around Baggett and then Cole Seely for second, and that was that. Roczen took the win about nine seconds ahead of Dungey, who at one point went down when he tangled with a lapper.

Anderson had a strong day. After an impressive second in the first moto, Anderson backed that up with a fourth in the second moto, giving him third overall on the day.

Fourth overall went to Baggett with a 5-3, while Nicoletti ended up fifth overall with a 4-9.

HRC Honda's Cole Seely, Soaring Eagle/RCH Suzuki's Broc Tickle, Autotrader.com/Toyota Yamaha's Justin Barcia and Westin Peick, and BTO Sports/KTM's Justin Brayton rounded out the top 10 overall.

"I spun the tire off the start [in the second moto] and that was all it took to put us in that position," said Dungey of the deciding second moto. "I played catch up and was gaining [on Ken Roczen] but then a lapper got in the way and I went down. But that's racing and like I said, we put in a hard charge&#8230;and got second [in the moto], which was good enough for the overall win. We put in two hard motos today and that's what counts. We've got to keep pushing, there's a lot of racing left and we need to give each moto our all."

So it appears that the 450 Championship has developed into a two-man race for the number-one plate between Dungey and Roczen.

In the remaining 16 motos, both riders still need to hammer out wins, but most of the pressure is certainly on the defending champ, Roczen, who needs to put a string of wins together to get back into the hunt.

*RESULTS Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship Round 4 Muddy Creek Raceway Blountville, Tennessee June 6, 2015 450 NATIONAL​*
1. Ryan Dungey (KTM) 1-2
2. Ken Roczen (Suz) 3-1
3. Jason Anderson (Hus) 2-4
4. Blake Baggett (Suz) 5-3
5. Phillip Nicoletti (Yam) 4-9
6. Cole Seely (Hon) 8-5
7. Broc Tickle (Suz) 7-7
8. Justin Barcia (Yam) 9-6
9. Weston Peick (Yam) 9-6
10. Justin Brayton (KTM) 11-8​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35061/...gey-Makes-It-Two-In-A-Row-At-Muddy-Creek.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Jeremy Martin Bounces Back To Win 250 Class At Muddy Creek​*
After finishing second to Marvin Musquin in the first moto, defending champ Jeremy Martin, on the Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha YZ250F, rebounded to win the second moto and take the overall 250-class victory at the fourth round of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship at Muddy Creek in Blountville, Tennessee, June 6.

Musquin was unstoppable in the first moto. He took control of the race on the first lap and never looked back, scoring a start-to-finish win.

While Musquin was out front and cruising, all eyes were on the defending champ Jeremy Martin who got off to a fourth-place start but just couldn't get around the rider right in front of him, Jessy Nelson.

He finally did, but it wasn't until more than half the race had been completed, and then he had to fight his way around Adam Cianciarulo for a while, which came a few laps later. But by that time, it was way too late to catch the long-gone Musquin, who took the checkered flag 18 seconds ahead of Martin.

Cianciarulo eventually went down, handing third to Nelson, before giving way to his Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki teammate Joey Savatgy late in the race to get fifth.

Sixth in the moto went to GEICO Honda's Matt Bisceglia.

Martin's teammate Aaron Plessinger stole the spotlight for a while in the second moto. The pro-class rookie got off to a fast start and led the first seven laps before Martin swallowed him up, as did Nelson a few laps later.

Musquin, meanwhile, had gone down with a few other riders early in the moto and rounded the first moto in 21st position. But he put on a charge that carried him up to fourth place at the finish.

Martin went on to win the moto with five seconds to spare over Nelson.

Cianciarulo had another impressive ride and took fourth, another four seconds behind Nelson. Musquin crossed the finish line right behind Cianciarulo
Fifth in the moto went to RJ Hampshire on the GEICO Honda.

Plessinger ran out of steam and slipped back to seventh at the end, getting zapped by Jordon Smith a few laps from the end.

"I got a better start and was able to be more aggressive in the beginning, and that really helped," said Martin of his second-moto win. "It was a good day. 
Last year I think I went 10-6 for sixth overall, but this year I went 2-1 for first overall so I couldn't be happier. I'm enjoying racing right now and things are going great."

Musquin said, "I maybe put myself in a bad position in the second moto because I didn't expect to crash like I did. I know I impressed some people with my comeback, but I'd rather not impress anybody and get second or first [in the moto]. I'm still happy with the finish. I gave it 100 percent in the moto and we still were on the podium even though we had the crash on the first lap. When you look at all that, fourth in the moto wasn't too bad."

Despite how things looked at first for Martin, it turned out to be a good day for him, as he managed to actually gain a few precious points on Musquin when all was said and done, and the way things are looking, every point is going to count between these two down the road in the race for the 250 Championship.

Martin now leads Musquin by just six points. Nelson is the next-best rider in the standings in third but is 47 points behind Musquin. Cianciarulo is another 10 points back of Nelson in fourth.

Rounding out the top five in the series is Joey Savatgy who is 10 points behind Cianciarulo.

*RESULTS Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship Round 4 Muddy Creek Raceway 250 NATIONAL*

1. Jeremy Martin (Yam) 2-1
2. Marvin Musquin (KTM) 1-4
3. Jessy Nelson (KTM) 3-2
4. Adam Cianciarulo (Kaw) 5-3
5. Joey Savatgy (Kaw) 4-11
6. Aaron Plessinger (Yam) 8-7
7. Chris Alldredge (Kaw) 7-8
8. RJ Hampshire (Hon) 11.5
9. Zach Osborne (Hus) 11-5
10. Matt Bisceglia (Hon) 6-13​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35062/...ces-Back-To-Win-250-Class-At-Muddy-Creek.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Debuts Fast Brain Award​*
Racers at the AMA Dirt Track Grand Championship in Du Quoin, Ill., July 6-10, will not only race for AMA National No. 1 plates, but some of the fastest - and brightest - also will compete for the AMA Fast Brain Award, which includes an educational scholarship for the award winner.

"AMA champions represent the best of the best on the racetrack," said AMA Chief Operations Officer Jeff Massey. "But while we value the speed and athletic ability necessary to win titles, we also recognize the dedication it takes to stand out in academics."

Funded by AMA Motorcycle Hall of Famer Bill Werner, Zanotti Racing's Dave Zanotti and AMA Life Member Stan Simpson, the 2015 AMA Fast Brain Award and its $1,500 educational scholarship benefit a young racer whose talent with a throttle is matched by his or her aptitude in the classroom.

"While success on the racetrack is a lot of fun, success in life also depends on hard work in school," said Werner, a longtime sponsor of the AMA Fast Brain Award. "I'm pleased to contribute to this scholarship to provide a current recipient with additional resources to fund their further education, and to incentivize future recipients to work hard in the classroom as well as behind the handlebars."

The award winner's selection will be based on performance at the week-long AMA Dirt Track Grand Championship at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds, as well as official school transcripts supplied at the time of application.

Reigning AMA Grand National Champion Jared Mees will serve as this year's honoree at the AMA Dirt Track Grand Championship, where racers will compete in individual dirt track disciplines, including half-mile, TT and short-track races.

Non-youth classes also will run on Du Quoin's world-famous Magic Mile.

The riders in each class with the highest point totals in all disciplines will be awarded AMA national championship No. 1 plates. The top amateur racers also compete for the AMA Dirt Track Horizon Award, which honors the amateur racer poised for success at the pro level.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rcross-motocross/ama-debuts-fast-brain-award/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Defending champion Kailub Russell (1) has officially started his second win-streak of the season with a victory at the John Penton GNCC. Photography by Ken Hill​*
*Kailub Russell Storms To Penton GNCC Win​*
On Sunday, the eighth round of the 2015 AMSOIL Grand National Cross Country Series presented by Maxxis, an AMA National Championship, embarked upon Sunday Creek Raceway in Millfield, Ohio for the 26th annual running of the Wiseco John Penton GNCC.

Reigning XC1 Pro Class Champion Kailub Russell led the three-hour race from start to finish en route to his seventh win of the season.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Josh Strang was on the gas as the green flag flew, grabbing the $250 All Balls Racing XC1 Holeshot Award. Factory FMF/KTM's Kailub Russell was close in tow coming into the second corner, and would make the move into the lead during the opening lap.

AirGroup/Rockstar Energy/Husqvarna's Ryan Sipes, who had raced the Pro Motocross National the day before in Tennessee, would follow the FMF/KTM rider on lap one along with Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Andrew DeLong and N-Fab AmPro Yamaha's Grant Baylor.

Russell's gap steadily increased on Sipes throughout the six-lap event, he would end up finishing one minute and 37 seconds ahead of Sipes.

The exciting battle came just behind Russell and Sipes as Grant Baylor and Rocky Mountain ATV*MC/KR4/FAR's Thad DuVall made a charge through the pack. DuVall had battled with DeLong on laps two through four before making the pass stick during lap five.

DuVall then set his sights on Baylor during the last two laps, pressuring him all the way to the finish. As they headed towards the checkers through the motocross track, Baylor effectively covered his lines and crossed the finish one second ahead of DuVall.

As Baylor and DuVall pulled away on the final lap, DeLong would cross the finish line fifth for the day.

Strang was among the front-runners early in the race, but the Aussie found that his shoulder would not hold up for the entire six laps. He crossing the line eighth on lap four would be his last lap of the day. Ultimately, Strang was credited with 12th in XC1 and 140th overall.

In XC2 Pro Lites, Husqvarna Support Rider Craig DeLong grabbed the $100 Hot Cams Holeshot Award and headed into the woods first.

As the XC2 riders came through the motocross track and towards the finish on lap one it would be Lojak Cycles' Ryan Lojak leading the way followed by Raines Riding University/Atlas Yamaha's Ricky Russell and Rocky Mountain ATV*MC/KR4/FAR's Nick Davis.

Russell moved into the lead on lap two and ran up front until pressure came from Davis and DirtWise/Maxxis rider Jason Thomas.

Ultimately it was Davis who moved his way into the lead on lap four, and held it to capture his third victory of the season. Thomas finished 21 seconds behind Davis earning second place followed by Russell in third. XC2 rookie, DeLong crossed the line in fourth followed by MCS Racing's Callan May, who would earn his best finish of the season with fifth place.

Lojak, meanwhile, suffered a mechanical issue and lost valuable time as his pit crew scrambled to fix his brakes. They were unable to solve the problem, leaving Lojak to ride very cautiously for the remaining three laps and fall back to 14th in XC2.

Factory FMF/KTM's Kacy Martinez grabbed another win in the WXC Class, followed by the N-Fab AmPro Yamaha duo of Becca Sheets and Jessica Patterson, rounded out the podium. These girls also grabbed the top three overall positions in the morning bike race.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/698/35070/Racing-Article/Kailub-Russell-Storms-to-Penton-GNCC-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 91 Mikey Martin​*
*Mikey Martin And Weirbach Racing Back On The Right Track​*
The AMA Pro Flat Track Sacramento Mile is Mikey Martin's home turf.

"I love racing at the Sac Mile. I get to sleep in my own bed, see my family and fans. I get to see people I have known since I was kid racing. It's such a good time!"

Martin would qualify eighth, winning the second heat by making a late charging draft pass for the win transferring direct to the Main.

Martin also had the fastest heat time, which placed him on his first ever main event pole position as an AMA Pro GNC1 rider. The Racing Unlimited horsepower made the bike very fast. If that weren't enough, Mikey also went on to battle for the win in the Dash for Cash; Martin would manage a 10th place finish due to a brake malfunction in the main event.

Martin shares his thoughts on the Sacramento Mile:

"I was a little nervous, I'm not going to lie. It felt good to be up front again and winning. Dick and Ted Weirbach have really done a great job in preparing the bikes. We have performed well at every race so far. We will keep learning and getting better. I'm happy to be back with these guys."

The team's next stop was Austin, Texas. Mikey was one of the 24 riders invited to participate in the XGames.

*June 4, 2015 - Austin, Texas - X Games Flat Track*

What started out as an area under several feet of water only a few weeks earlier, proved to be a great showing for the first ever Flat Track X Games!
Severe weather and record rainfall would prove to be a challenge for the X Games staff but they were determined to make the show happen, and what a great job they did.

24 of the fastest flat track riders in the world would participate by invitation only. AMA Pro GNC1 National No. 91 would be among them. Martin had this to say about his experience at this year's X Games:

"It was an honor to be invited to this historic event. The entire experience was amazing. The X Games staff worked hard to make the athletes feel special and the race gave all of us a lot of new challenges. A drop gate start from across the infield, a 3/8-mile track with long straights and tight turns, made the track very technical and the size added just enough short track to make it exciting. I'm looking forward to next year's event already."

Martin would place fifth in his heat race transferring into the main. With the inside start position, Martin battled throughout the main and ended up with and eighth place finish. That would make five races for Martin and the Weirbach Racing team, with five top ten finishes on the 2015 season thus far!
Their next outing will be in Hagerstown, Md., on June 20. Please stop by their pits and say hi. Thanks to all who attended and or watched these events.

Sponsors the team would like to thank for their continued support: Racing Unlimited, Rackley Trailers, Barnett, Spectro, Shorai, Web Cam, Greg Padilla Bail Bonds, K&N, Saddlemen, Works Connection, PMP Sprockets, Motion Pro, Durelle Racing, Lightshoe, Arai, Pro Plates, Cheney Engineering, G2 Ergonomics, All Balls Racing, Spider Grips, Vortex, Firecoat Custom Powderworks, CP Pistons and Carrillo Rods, Foudree's Graphics, Sunoco, Supertrapp, TNT Harley Davidson, Yoyodyne, West Coast Racing, Regina Chain, Pit Posse, Cosmetic Gaskets, Engine Ice, Chicken Hawk Racing, White lightning Retrievers, Paint by Smokey, Ottumwa Motorsports, Boyesen, Alias Mx, Octane Sports Management, Bevilock Racing, KDM Forrest products, Flippobuilt/Boosted Diesel, Victory Circle, Applied, NJK Leathers, Magrell¹s Pizza.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62924


----------



## Ckg2011

*Orleans Hotel & Casino In Las Vegas To Play Host To 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Finale And Inaugural Superprestigio of The Americas​*
On the heels of a spectacular debut for the sport in Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at X Games, AMA Pro Racing has announced that the world's premier flat track motorcycle racing series will end the 2015 season in grand fashion.

The Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, Nev. will play host to the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Finale on Friday, November 20, followed by the inaugural running of the Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday, November 21.

The pair of short track races will be promoted by industry veteran Steve McLaughlin and held on a circuit designed by seven-time Grand National Champion Chris Carr.

"We're pleased to be ending our season in America's home for entertainment and in conjunction with such a prestigious event," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Fans can expect incredible excitement both on and off the race track as we crown the next GNC2 and Grand National Champions."

Superprestigio of the Americas will be modeled after the pair of highly successful Superprestigio short track exhibition races held last year in Barcelona, Spain.

A vision of RPM Racing's Jaime Alguersuari, the original Superprestigio concept pitted top motorcycle Grand Prix competitors such as Marc Márquez and Tito Rabat against the best riders from nearly every form of motorcycle racing in the world, including an AMA Pro Flat Track contingent of Brad Baker, Jared Mees and Shayna Texter. Superprestigio of the Americas will carry the flame stateside, keeping with the spirit of the original but with a few American twists.

"Like many things in the states, we're going to do some things a little differently with the Superprestigio of the Americas," said Steve McLaughlin, CEO of SMI. "We're not just going to feature road racers and dirt trackers, this is going to be an invitational event for champions and top riders from all forms of motorcycle racing throughout the Americas. There might even be some interest from Supercross, Motocross, Freestyle, Supermotard and Speedway riders, and we would certainly welcome their participation. It's all about broadening the appeal base of the sport, and we're real excited about this opportunity."

The Pomona Half-Mile, previously planned as the season finale on October 10, has been canceled due to the permanent closure of the racing circuit at the LA County Fairplex.

"Despite our best and continued efforts, we were unable to save the historic Pomona Half-Mile event for 2015," said Chris Morgan of The Activation Group and event co-promoter. "We are working on some very exciting possibilities for 2016 and hope to bring dirt track racing back to Southern California in the near future. We would like to thank all of our great partners, sponsors, and most of all the Flat Track fans for their years of support for the Law Tigers AMA Pro Flat Track Finals at LA Fairplex."

Next up, AMA Pro Flat Track heads to Hagerstown, Md. for the Hagerstown Half-Mile on June 20. For tickets and information, please visit http://www.hagerstownspeedway.com/. Every round of the AMA Pro Flat Track season is available for live streaming in high definition at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Complete 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule:*

1. March 12, 2015 DAYTONA Flat Track I Daytona Beach Fla.
2. March 13, 2015 DAYTONA Flat Track II Daytona Beach Fla.

3. May 24, 2015 Springfield Mile I Springfield Ill.

4. May 30, 2015 Sacramento Mile Sacramento Calif.

5. June 20, 2015 Hagerstown Half-Mile Hagerstown Md.

6. June 27, 2015 Lima Half-Mile Lima Ohio

7. July 4, 2015 Du Quoin Mile Du Quoin Ill.

8. July 11, 2015 Indy Mile Indianapolis Ind.

9. August 1, 2015 Castle Rock TT Castle Rock Wash.

10. August 4, 2015 Black Hills Half-Mile Rapid City S.D.

11. August 16, 2015 Peoria TT Peoria Ill.

12. August 29, 2015 Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile Charlotte N.C.

13. September 6, 2015 Springfield Mile II Springfield Ill.

14. September 19, 2015 Roar on the Shore Delmar Del.

15. September 26, 2015 Calistoga Half-Mile Calistoga Calif.

16. November 20, 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Finale Las Vegas Nev.

November 21, 2015 Superprestigio of the Americas Las Vegas Nev.​
*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62923


----------



## Ckg2011

*Honda, AMA Enhancing Hill Climb Safety​*
In an effort to provide enhanced safety to the racers at the Pikes Peak Int'l Hill Climb, Honda has partnered with the American Motorcyclist ***'n (AMA) to provide soft-barrier technology for some of the dangerous sections of the 12.42-mile race course.

The Airfence barriers are soft, air-filled cushions designed to protect motorcycle and ATV riders in the case of an accident. Honda worked with the AMA and the Roadracing World Action Fund last year to provide the soft barriers, and will do so again for the 2015 edition of the event.

Last year's partnership marked the first time in the 92-year history of the PPIHC that a competitor worked with a sanctioning body-the AMA sanctions the motorcycle portion of the event-to improve the overall safety of the race.

"Safety is a top priority in everything that we do at Honda, and working with the AMA and the Roadracing World Action Fund to provide a measure of safety for the competitors is something we are excited about doing," said James Robinson, Principal Engineer, Engine Research, Honda R&D. "We saw firsthand last year how well these Airfence barriers work in protecting a fallen rider and while we hope nobody tests them, we feel strongly about having them in place."

The fencing played a major part in determining the outcome of the Open Motorcycle class in 2014, saving eventual class champion Jeremy Toye after a fall during practice.

Toye lost control in a tight turn and landed in the barriers, and later credited them with saving him from injuries that could have prevented him from competing in the race.

"Thanks to a financial contribution from Honda, we're able to fund deployment of soft barriers from the Roadracing World Action Fund at the 93rd running of Pikes Peak," said AMA Director of Racing Bill Cumbow. "AMA-sanctioned events strive to put safety first and these barriers can help reduce rider injuries in the event of a crash."

Honda is currently finalizing its lineup for the July 28 race, which will see the manufacturer campaigning a number of different types of vehicles including motorcycles, automobiles and side-by-sides. Full information on the team's lineup will be released in the coming weeks.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...racing/honda-ama-enhancing-hill-climb-safety/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Law Tigers AMA Pro Flat Track Finals Cancelled​*
Promoters of the Law Tigers AMA Pro Flat Track Finals today announced that the race, scheduled for October 10 at the LA County Fairplex in Pomona, has been cancelled.

Chris Morgan of the Activation Group explained that he had been notified by Fairplex officials that demolition of the famed Pomona half mile race track, constructed in 1928, would begin prior to the race date to keep planned redevelopment at the site on schedule.

The notification came too late to find a replacement site for the race, which in recent years ended the AMA Pro Flat Track season and featured the final showdown to crown the national champion.

"There has been so much motorcycle racing history at Pomona and it's a shame to see it go away," said Morgan. "It's been a pleasure to put this race on for the last five years and the LA Fairplex has been a great partner, as have our sponsors and the fans."

"All of the partners involved with the Law Tigers AMA Pro Flat Track Finals have
been fantastic to work with over the last four years," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "We will miss having the Pomona Half-Mile on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, but we are looking forward to continuing to partner with The Activation Group for events in 2016 and beyond."

Although it is too late to reschedule the race in 2015, Morgan said the Activation Group is negotiating with alternative sites that could return the AMA Pro Flat Track championship race to Southern California in 2016. "As one door closes another one opens and we are very excited about our prospects for returning the event to Southern California in the near future."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=62956


----------



## Ckg2011

*Travis Pastrana Featured On CNBC​*
CNBC's one-hour documentary The New High: Extreme Sports, reported by CNBC's Carl Quintanilla, premiers on Thursday, June 18, at 10 p.m. ET/PT and features X Games legend Travis Pastrana. The documentary explores how extreme sport have become mainstream in just the past few years as entirely new sports have been invented as more and more money, time, and passion have been pumped into a rapidly developing industry.

CNBC speaks with action sports legend Travis Pastrana during a stop on his forty-city North American Nitro Circus tour, which is expected to bring in some $35 million in ticket sales. According to Pastrana, the secret to its appeal has three parts: "You go as fast as you can. You go as high as you can. You go as far as you can."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/06/11/travis-pastrana-featured-on-cnbc


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stjernstrom To Lead Kawasaki Racing​*
Kawasaki has named renowned racing industry veteran Bruce Stjernstrom to lead racing operations, replacing senior racing manager Reid Nordin, who has left the company.

Stjernstrom returns with 20 years of experience at Kawasaki, having previously led both the racing and marketing departments, and will report to Chris Brull, vice president of Marketing for Kawasaki Motors Corp. U.S.A.

"Bruce brings a wealth of knowledge and business acumen to our racing program," said Brull. "Bruce was a cornerstone of Kawasaki Team Green™, as well as leading multiple championship winning teams while directing our professional racing programs. We know he has a passion for the sport that is only matched by his passion for Kawasaki."

Since joining Team Green in 1983, Stjernstrom has been instrumental in Kawasaki's success over the last three decades. During his tenure with Kawasaki, Stjernstrom has led the Team Green, Off Road, ATV, Flat Track, Jet Ski, Road Racing and supercross/motocross teams.

"Kawasaki has a strong racing heritage that I am proud to be a part of once again," said Stjernstrom. "I'm looking forward to working with Dan Fahie, Manager of Motocross Racing and Ryan Holliday, Supervisor for Team Green, together with their staff and our partners to keep Kawasaki as a championship winning program."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-racing/stjernstrom-to-lead-kawasaki-racing/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Championship Shakeup In The 250 Class At High Point​*
Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin made the most out of the fifth round of the Pro Motocross Championship, earning maximum points in the 250 class with a win in both motos at the High Point National in Mt. Morris, Pennsylvania.

Those maximum points moved Musquin eight points ahead of Jeremy Martin in the title chase. While it's great to be leading the way in the championship, the 2015 AMA Supercross 250 East Champion is more focused on winning races.

"There's so many races left," Musquin said. "I'm don't think about the championship, really. I just want to win races and do good every weekend.

And then we'll see what's going to happen. I'm having a lot of fun for my very last year on the 250. I've never had a bike this good. Thank you to the team. Now we have a weekend off, that's going to feel good."

In second was Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Zach Osborne (5-2) ahead of the reigning 250 champ Martin, who overcame a pair of bad starts to score two fourths.

Martin's fourth-place finish in the second moto was earned after battling with his older brother Alex on the Cycle Trader/Rock River Yamaha--a battle that resulted in the last spot on the podium for Jeremy and fourth overall for Alex.

Behind the Martin brothers was Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Joey Savagty with a 6-3 tally. In sixth was teammate Adam Cianciarulo (2-12).

Geico Honda's Christian Craig was seventh, finishing eighth in moto one and seventh in moto two.

Rounding out the top 10 was Troy Lee Lucas Oil KTM's Jessy Nelson (10-8 ), Yamalube Star Racing Yamaha's Aaron Plessinger (9-10) and Nelson's teammate Shane McElrath (11-9).

*2015 AMA Pro Motocross High Point 250 Results​*
1. Marvin Musquin (1-1) KTM
2. Zach Osborne (5-2) Husqvarna
3. Jeremy Martin (4-4) Yamaha
4. Alex Martin (3-5) Yamaha
5. Joey Savagty (6-3) Kawasaki
6. Adam Cianciarulo (2-12) Kawasaki
7. Christian Craig (8-7) Honda
8. Jessy Nelson (10-8 ) KTM
9. Aaron Plessinger (9-10) Yamaha
10. Shane McElrath (11-9) KTM​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35099/...p-Shakeup-In-The-250-Class-At-High-Point.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: 2015 High Point 450 Results​*
RCH Racing's Ken Roczen held off his old teammate Ryan Dungey on the Red Bull KTM to take home his first Pro Motocross 450 overall win since Crawfordsville, Indiana last season. As the pair split wins at the High Point National, neither gained an advantage in the title chase.

"Feels really good to get the overall," Roczen said. "Ryan [Dungey] and I leave with the same points as we came in, but at least we didn't lose anything."

Dungey really put on a charge in the second moto, but was unable to pull off a repeat of his first moto success and settled for second. Was he thinking championship picture?

"Not damage control at all, I was going out for a win," Dungey said. Ken's [Roczen] riding good. He's always tough competitor&#8230; You can't win them all. I put in a good effort, we made a lot of progress coming into this week. I'm really happy with the performance."

Joining Roczen and Dungey on the podium was Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Jason Anderson (4-3). In fourth was Anderson's teammate Christophe Pourcel who led early in both motos, but ultimately finished third in moto one and fifth in moto two.

JGR Yamaha's Justin Barcia fought back to finish fifth in moto one after crashing out of second place. His fourth-place in moto two secured him fifth overall.

In sixth was Roczen's teammate Broc Tickle (6-8 ). Behind Tickle was Weston Peick on the other JGR Yamaha, overcoming a disappointing 11th-place finish in the first moto to finish sixth in moto two.

Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely was eighth with a 7-10 tally. Rounding out the top 10 was Monster Energy Kawasaki's Wil Hahn (10-9) and fill-in rider for Seely's injured teammate Trey Canard-Fredrik Noren (8-12).

*2015 AMA Pro Motocross High Point 450 Results*

1. Ken Roczen (2-1) Suzuki)
2. Ryan Dungey (1-2) KTM
3. Jason Anderson (4-3) Husqvarna
4. Christophe Pourcel (3-5) Husqvarna
5. Justin Barcia (5-4) Yamaha
6. Broc Tickle (6-8 ) Suzuki
7. Weston Peick (11-6) Yamaha
8. Cole Seely (7-10) Honda
9. Wil Hahn (10-9) Kawasaki
10. Fredrik Noren ( 8-12) Honda​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35100/Racing-Article/Motocross--2015-High-Point-450-Results.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Webb All The Way At Last Dog Standing​*
While the Fifth Annual Prairie Dogs Motorcycle Club's Last Dog Standing (LDS) extreme race may have been the most difficult edition yet, Maxxis/FMF/RPM Racing KTM's Cody Webb shrugged it off and made it look like he was out for a trail ride.

Winning both segments, he walked away with $1500, marking his second consecutive triumph in this popular and entertaining one-off event that only four officially finished.

FMF KTM Factory Off-road Racing Team's Taylor Robert was second with SRT KTM's Cory Graffunder third.

"It wasn't hugely more difficult, but it was definitely more difficult," Webb observed. "Last year was definitely a tougher race-I had more battles going on. This time I just got out front and did my thing."

LDS isn't just for the pros, as there are classes for most adults. Most who are brave enough to show up have simple goals, like completing the one lap of the first heat (LD 1) in order to advance to the second heat (LD 2), also one lap.

Those who are more skilled aim to complete LD 2 quickly enough in order to qualify for the final (LD 3). This year, Michael Allen, Kevin Murphy and Dalton Shirey were the only non-pros to qualify for LD 3, though all DNFed.

For the pros, there's a prologue to set the starting order, but after that, they line up and are sent off two at a time starting with LD2, which counts as their first heat. LD 3 is a two-lap affair.

Webb dominated all day aboard his Bonanza Plumbing/ MotorcycleSuperstore.com-sponsored 300 XC, making a break early each time and controlling the pace.

In LD 3, prologue winner Robert led Webb into the rock garden but got hung up, which is where Webb got past as well as Beta's Kyle Redmond, winner of the inaugural LDS in 2011. Redmond continued to run a strong second but DNFed, reportedly due to illness.

That moved Robert to second on his Red Bull 300 XC, but Graffunder lurked just behind.

"Cory was right on me the whole first lap; we were battling back and forth," Robert said. "He got by me here on the [Tower of Tires] then I passed him on a hill climb over there.

"We came in here on the second lap [and] we were side by side again. I think I was able to hit the tires really clean the second time; his back wheel dropped into a hole so he had a little trouble there."

He added, "Cody was riding really good! He was on another level than all of us today." Robert now has a pair of runner-up finishes to go with his wins in 2012 and 2013.

Having finished fourth in LD 2 behind Webb, Robert and Redmond, Graffunder knew he needed to step it up in LD 3: "I knew I was going to have to do something real special to get higher than third.

"During the race, Taylor and Kyle were gone. At one of the checks, they said Kyle was five minutes out and I'm like, 'No way I'm going to catch up!'
"But then something happened to him and sure enough I ended up catching him and going by; it put me into third."

Officially, Rockstar Energy Lucas Oil Husqvarna's Colton Haaker earned fourth with his 5-4 and was the final finisher of LD 3. He noted, "There were a few hills out there and if you didn't clean them first try, you pretty much got hung up for a long time. I tried this one hill about 10 times my first loop. Taylor was there for a little while because I saw him at the top pushing [his bike], Cory was right there, but Cody, [Mike] Brown and Redmond all made it probably first try."

But the silver lining in this was that it was his first LDS finish after DNFing last year and 2013.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/35115/Racing-Article/Webb-All-The-Way-At-Last-Dog-Standing.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*US MotoTrials: Pat Smage Takes Double Win In Nebraska​*
Pat Smage continued his dominance of the Aires AMA US National MotoTrials Series with an impressive double victory at rounds 5 & 6 of the series this weekend in Nehawka, Nebraska, giving the Sherco USA rider six-straight wins in the championship and boosting his lead in the series standings to a comfortable lead.

On Saturday, Smage topped up-and-comers Andrew Putt and Bryan Roper in an event that most considered the toughest round held so far this year. Rain the week before the event left the area saturated, which made the sections extremely slippery and difficult.

Despite the circumstances, Smage coped with the conditions much better than his rivals and steadily pulled away from the field on each of the three laps, taking Saturday's win by 44 points over second place in the high-scoring event.

"It was very slick with mostly technical lines and a few big hits thrown in, which made it tough," said Smage. "It was easy to slide off the good line and get a five. I had a few frustrating five's and sloppy points that I'm not happy with, but hopefully I can clean up my riding for tomorrow and stay consistent."

Meanwhile, Putt and Roper faced off in a titanic battle for the runner-up slot, with Putt getting the nod by just four points over Roper after 36 sections of competition.

"The sections were very tricky and technical, and all rideable, but definitely the toughest we've had all year," said Roper. "We had one huge up, but it rode way easier than it looked. Overall, I made too many mistakes on the first lap that kept me from second place. To score in the 80s and lose by five was pretty devastating."

At the end of the day, Smage stood in the center of the podium after dropping 40 points. Putt was second with 84 points, and Roper third with 89.

Sherco riders Logan Bolopue (130 points) and Daniel Blanc-Gonnet (135 points) rounded out the top five with Gas Gas USA-backed Alex Niederer finishing sixth with 139.

Sunday saw another group of challenging sections - slippery and difficult, even though the forecasted rain held off.

Cody Webb, the 2010 US MotoTrials champion, was among Smage's challengers on Sunday, flying in at the last minute after winning the Last Dog Standing race on Saturday in California. Webb crashed hard on the second lap of the trial, however, and DNFed the event after taking a trip to minor emergency.

Smage once again dominated the event, taking the lead from the first section and holding it to the finish.

Once again, Putt and Roper battled over second place with Putt taking his second runner-up finish in a row, and Roper once again rounding out the podium.

At the end of the day, Smage stood atop the podium after dropping 37 points on the day. Putt was second with 69, and Roper third with 88.

"It was another tough day," said Smage. "Section three was a very muddy and difficult rock garden where a three was all I could manage. Section eight had a big waterfall with little run up to it and I was only able to make it though on the last loop. Overall I'm happy with the way the season has started but still not happy with the amount of small mistakes I've been making. I'll work to minimize those the rest of the year."

Putt turned in his most productive weekend of the series with a pair of seconds and moved to within three points of Roper in the standings, as the two riders sit second and third, respectively, behind Smage in the standings.

"Each section was a race on time due to the length," said Putt. "Sunday was a little dryer and the sections were slightly easier. Pat was in his own but Bryan and I had a good battle for second. I was pleased with my riding both days though!"

Gas Gas USA's Alex Niederer finished fourth on Sunday, with Blanc-Gonnet and Bolopue rounding out the top six.

The Aires AMA US National MotoTrials Series returns to action next weekend in Toronto, Ohio, for rounds 7 & 8 of the series. For more information on the series check out www.mototrials.com.

*RESULTS Saturday*

1. Pat Smage (Shr)
2. Andrew Putt (Shr)
3. Bryan Roper (Shr)
4. Logan Bolopue (Shr)
5. Daniel Blanc-Gonnet (Shr)
6. Alex Niederer (GG)

*RESULTS Sunday*

1. Pat Smage (Shr)
2. Andrew Putt (Shr)
3. Bryan Roper (Shr)
4. Alex Niederer (GG)
5. Daniel Blanc-Gonnet (Shr)
6. Logan Bolopue (Shr)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/672/35114/...--Pat-Smage-Takes-Double-Win-In-Nebraska.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Enduro: Kailub Russell Wins In Wyoming​*
Kailub Russell claimed his second victory in as many races at the Inyan Kara National Enduro - round six of the Kenda AMA National Enduro Series in Upton, Wyoming, topping FMF/KTM teammate Russell Bobbitt by two-minutes-and-nineteen seconds in a tough and demanding race.

A hard, overnight rain left the Upton area saturated and the course was extremely slippery when over 430 riders took to the trails for test one where Russell kicked things off with a big win, posting a time that was over two-minutes faster than Colorado's Ian Blythe (KTM).

Bobbitt was fastest in test two; however, edging Russell by 27 seconds. Russell came back with a strong ride in the third test, posting another win. Bobbitt won the final test, but it was Russell's consistency that earned him the overall win, as the North Carolina rider finished the day with three second-place times to go with his two wins, while Bobbitt had two test wins, a third and two fourths.

"Two in a row feels pretty good after three straight runner-up finishes," said Russell. "I just need to keep building on this momentum because I know the rounds coming up are pretty tight, and that's kind of my weakness."

Bobbitt finished the day in second, edging Blythe by 22 seconds. Bobbitt crashed in the final test and popped his shoulder out of socket; however, he was able to pop it back in and finish the race.

Beta USA's Cory Buttrick claimed his best finish of the year riding the new 430 RS, beating Grant Baylor by just five seconds after holding off a late charge by the Am Pro Yamaha rider.

Defending series champ Andrew DeLong, who was riding with an injured wrist, did what he could to salvage points, and finished the day in sixth after turning in a cautious but steady ride in the mud on his Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing FC 350.

Meanwhile, 2012 series champ Steward Baylor recovered from a disastrous opening test to finish seventh ahead of Beta USA's Jesse Groemm.

Craig DeLong, Andrew's younger brother, finished a steady ninth, while Am Pro Yamaha's Brad Bakken rounded out the top 10 on his Motosport.com/Am Pro Yamaha.

Finishing 11th overall, and first in the Rekluse AA-Expert division, was Drew Higgins, who won the class over fellow KTM riders Evan Smith and Kyle McDonal.

*Results:​*
1. Kailub Russell (KTM)
2. Russell Bobbitt (KTM)
3. Ian Blythe (KTM)
4. Cory Buttrick (Bet)
5. Grant Baylor (Yam)
6. Andrew DeLong (Hus)
7. Steward Baylor (KTM)
8. Jesse Groemm (Bet)
9. Craig DeLong (Hus)
10. Brad Bakken (Yam)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/704/35113/...l-Enduro--Kailub-Russell-Wins-In-Wyoming.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Update: Pro Flat Track Racer Jethro Halbert​*
The following update is from Flat Track Live's Facebook page.



> Jethro Halbert suffered a traumatic brain injury in a crash during his Heat race at the AMA Pro Flat Track Calistoga Half-mile on September 27, 2014.
> 
> "How's Jethro doing?" is a question we're frequently asked. Here's the latest info on Jethro's condition. Nearly nine months after the crash, Jethro is in a minimally conscious state at a rehab facility near his parents' Graham, Washington home.
> 
> Jethro's eyes are open when he's awake, but he's yet to talk and doesn't respond to commands. Though progress is slow, Jethro is showing gradual signs of improvement and many things are happening to hopefully better his situation. This week, the trach tube was removed from his throat.
> 
> Therapists are working to keep Jethro's muscles active to avoid atrophy.
> 
> The Halberts are trying to get him accepted into a leading brain injury rehab facility near their home. His family stays with him virtually around the clock, to make sure he's getting the care he needs. Meanwhile, Jethro's fiance Ashley is in Salinas, California working and taking care of their 2-year-old son Caleb.
> 
> Ashley and Caleb head up to Washington to visit Jethro, who will turn 30 on October 9, whenever possible.
> 
> Although a significant amount of money has already been raised, expenses continue to mount as Jethro's long road to recovery continues. Flat Track Live and other organizations will continue to raise money for the family through auctions and other fundraisers. If you ever want to make a donation of any size to the family, here's the best way to do it: http://www.gofundme.com/fcmx6o.
> 
> We know the family greatly appreciates the support they've received - and will continue to receive - from the flat track community. And please continue to keep Jethro and the Halberts in your thoughts and prayers


 *Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/search/str/flat+track+live/keywords_top


----------



## Ckg2011

*East Coast Showdown: AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Gearing Up For Hagerstown Half-Mile​*
AMA Pro Flat Track's star-studded lineup of athletes will take to the track in Hagerstown, Md., for the historic Hagerstown Half-Mile on Saturday, June 20. The banked clay circuit known as Hagerstown Speedway will play host to the first of six scheduled Half-Mile races in 2015.

Fans can watch every moment live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv. Practice and qualifying are scheduled for 4:30 p.m. ET (1:30 p.m. PT). Heats begin at 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT) and the mains are slated for 10:30 p.m. ET (7:30 p.m. PT).

Last year, thousands of fans in attendance and countless watching on www.FansChoice.tv witnessed history when Bryan Smith gave Kawasaki its first ever Half-Mile victory in the 91-year history of the sport.

Now, in 2015, Smith will be looking to do it again.

Mounted on the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki, Smith has been on an absolute tear recently, earning the last two Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event checkered flags, and also winning gold in Austin, Texas, in Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at X Games on June 4.

Smith will look to continue his winning ways and improve his fifth place position in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings on Saturday, but to do so, he'll have to fend off the toughest flat track racing competition in the world.

Smith's arch rival, and good friend off the track, Jared Mees, enters Hagerstown second in the points and has three podium appearances to his credit so far in 2015. Piloting the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine, Mees will look for his first win of the season and second ever in Hagerstown. The defending Grand National Champion typically excels on Half-Mile circuits, and his last victory at Hagerstown came in 2012.

Mees will also be looking to shake of his disappointment from the X Games. He had a commanding lead on the final lap when he slowed with a mechanical issue and retired with half a lap remaining.

Current GNC1 points leader and No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson rider Kenny Coolbeth Jr. had a stronghold on the points lead earlier in the year. But after failing to make the podium in the last two races, his lead has dwindled, and he now sits only five points ahead of Mees in the standings.

Coolbeth was leading the Hagerstown Half-Mile main event last year, but a bike malfunction on the eighth lap caused him to finish last in the race. Although his misfortunes last season cost him mightily at the time, the Hagerstown Half-Mile typically proves to be kind to Coolbeth, as the Morris, Conn., native has recorded three wins at the iconic track throughout the course his career.

Brandon Robinson finished fourth at Hagerstown in 2014, and he's coming off a second place finish at Sacramento in Round 4. The No. 44 Latus Motorsports Triumph rider looks to be on the cusp of a stellar campaign in 2015, and he currently sits third in the points.

Ever since making the switch to a new team and manufacturer during the offseason, Sammy Halbert has fared well. The No. 7 Briggs Auto Kawasaki competitor sits fourth in the points and hasn't finished outside the top 10 all season. At the X Games, Halbert put himself in second to earn a silver medal.

No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson competitor Brad Baker got off to a relatively slow start to the 2015 season at DAYTONA Flat Track, finishing 12th and 14th, and was hampered by an arm injury suffered at the Superprestigio in Barcelona, Spain, in December. But the 2013 Grand National Champion has picked the pace up tremendously since then, finishing third and fourth at Springfield and Sacramento, respectively, before earning bronze in the X Games. Look for Baker to put together a strong performance aboard his factory ride this weekend.

Fresh off making history as the first brother and sister to compete against each other at the X Games, Cory and Shayna Texter will make the short trip from their home in Willow Street, Pa., to race at Hagerstown.

*GNC2​*
The up-and-coming stars of the GNC2 class have a new leader heading into Hagerstown, and his name is Nick Armstrong. Pilot of the No. 44E Southland Racing Honda, Armstrong earned the Sacramento Mile GNC2 victory on May 30 to catapult himself into the top spot in the point standings after four rounds.

Brandon Wilhelm, riding the No. 24J Mike Butler Racing Honda remains just one point behind the leader in the GNC2 standings and he will look to overtake Armstrong at Hagerstown.

Sitting third in the points after four rounds is No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing competitor Davis Fisher. After finishing one point behind Kyle Johnson in the championship hunt a year ago, Fisher is arguably the most talented GNC2 rider in the field in 2015. If it weren't for a crash during the Sacramento Mile main event, Fisher would likely be on top of the standings. Instead, he remains in third. Look for the Warren, Ore., native to regain his momentum at Hagerstown, where he was third in 2014.

For tickets and more information on the Hagerstown Half-Mile, please visit: http://www.hagerstownspeedway.com/.

Fans can watch every round of the AMA Pro Flat Track season live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv.

*About AMA Pro Flat Track:*
AMA Pro Flat Track is a national motorcycle racing series in North America and is considered one of the oldest forms of motorcycle racing. Sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, the Series is highly regarded as the most competitive form of dirt track racing in the world. For more information on AMA Pro Flat Track, please visit www.amaproracing.com/ft.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63001


----------



## Ckg2011

*Broc Schmelyun Injured In Scary Crash At High Point [Update]​*
Team BLUE Buffalo/Slater Skins/Yamaha's Broc Schmelyun reportedly sustained a broken femur, a concussion, a broken proximal fibula and torn ligaments in his ankle following a horrifying crash yesterday at the High Point National.

Schmelyun lost control of his bike on the face of a jump on Saturday, flying through the air without his bike before crashing down. Schmelyun was attended to at the track before being transferred to Ruby Memorial Hospital in Morgantown, West Virginia.

In Dec. 2013, the Maryland native sustained two broken legs prior to the 2014 Monster Energy Supercross season while practicing at Milestone. Schmelyun signed with BLUE Buffalo/Slater Skins this off-season and has scored five points through five rounds of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross.

We will have more on his condition as it becomes avaliable.






*[Update]*

We spoke with Broc via telephone on Monday and he is in good spirits following the crash. He hopes to be released from the hospital today. We will have the full interview with Broc later this week on Racer X Online.

A GoFundMe account has been set up in Broc's name. If you would like to donate, you can here.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/06/14/broc-schmelyun-injured-in-scary-crash-at-high-point


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fan activation At AMA Pro Flat Track Hagerstown Half-Mile​*
On June 20, 2015, Cafe Racer XXX is teaming up with Triumph America Motorcycles and leading a ride to encourage motorcycle enthusiasts to attend the AMA Pro Flat Track Hagerstown Half-Mile.

The ride will include participants from surrounding states and will be led at 10:20 a.m. ET from Druid Hill Park Reservoir in Baltimore, Maryland. The first stop will include a free lunch for ride participants, courtesy of Fredericktown Triumph.

The ride concludes at Hagerstown Speedway with a private meet and greet with Triumph Factory riders, #44 Latus / Castrol / Triumph rider Brandon Robinson and #55 Bonneville Performance / Castrol / Triumph rider, Jake Shoemaker.

Thanks to ride sponsors, participants will be eligible to win a variety of high quality prizes including two event tickets to the NYC Motorcycle Film Fest, British Customs café racer seat, motorcycle art by Yve Assad, rear sets from Loaded Gun Customs, Daikon custom light, vest from Search and Rescue Denim, Café Racer 865cc coffee, and a load of apparel and other soft goods. All riders will receive $5 off race entrance.

Cafe Racer XXX would like to thank Triumph America Motorcycles and the many custom brands who have made this ride possible.

These brands include Bonneville Performance, Latus Motors Racing, VETMotorsports, Fredericktown Triumph, British Customs, Yve Assad Photography, DC Triumph, Gentlemen's Brim, Silver Piston, Search and Rescue Denim, Lowside Magazine, Loaded Gun Customs, Two Moto Co, DC Motobabes, Motorcycle Film Fest, Grifter Gloves, Next Moto Champion, Throttle Down Speed Co, La Motocyclette Mag, and Daikon Lights.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63027


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fresh of His First AMA Pro Hillclimb Podium, Cory Strickler Is Ready To Race With AMA Pro Flat Track At The Hagerstown Half-Mile​*
From the names alone, flat track and hillclimb seem like polar opposites in terms of motorcycle racing disciplines.

But that hasn't stopped Cory Strickler from competing in both.

In fact, the Pennsylvanian is pulling a rare feat this week. Strickler just scored his first career podium finish - third in the Unlimited Class - at the AMA Pro Hillclimb event in Canaan, N.H., on Wednesday and he'll be in the field for the AMA Pro Flat Track Hagerstown Half-Mile Saturday at Hagerstown Speedway in Hagerstown, Md.

Strickler's passion for two-wheel racing runs deep, and it was a third discipline where he actually got his start.

"I motocrossed pretty much my whole life until I was 20," Stricker said.

The 32-year-old received his AMA Pro Flat Track license in 2007 and has competed in select events on a regular basis since then. Through flat track, Strickler met hillclimb standout Phil Libhart, who also has a flat track background. The connection with Libhart got Strickler a ride on a BSA and he competed in three hillclimb events in 2014, earning Xtreme Class Rookie of the Year honors in the process.

Hillclimb quickly became Strickler's primary focus, and he'll race the entire season in 2015, competing in both the Xtreme and Unlimited classes. It's not to say his love of flat track is waning, Strickler said it's just in his personality to latch onto a new passion from time to time.

"I see something shiny, and I'm over there," Strickler said. "It was a good opportunity that I got with hillclimb, and now I'm on some pretty good bikes, so it's even more fun."

This weekend, though, the focus is on Hagerstown, which Strickler considers his home track with his residence in Delta, Pa., just two hours away.

Last year, Strickler was third in his heat and 12th in the GNC2 main event. He'll be competing again in 2015 in the GNC2 class.

"I haven't ridden my flat track bike yet this year, so I'm hoping to put it in the main event, and a top-10 finish would be great," said Strickler, who isn't sure of his flat track plans for the rest of the season, but thinks the race in Delaware on Sept. 19 could be in the cards.

As for hillclimb, the goals are quickly becoming more and more lofty.

"After seven rounds, we're already on the podium, so I'm pretty happy," Strickler said. "I would really like to get a top-five finish in points this year. My plan is to get at least one win, then we're going to hit it hard in preparation for next year."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63046


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: High-Definition LIVE Streaming of Saturday's Hagerstown Half-Mile​*
Round 5 of the AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Hagerstown Half-Mile, is set for Saturday, June 20, and will be the first of six scheduled Half-Mile events in the 2015 season. Fans can tune-in and catch every second of FansChoice.tv coverage from Hagerstown Speedway in Hagerstown, Md., by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

There isn't an AMA Pro Flat Track rider carrying more momentum right now than Bryan Smith. The No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki rider has won the last two AMA Pro Flat Track events and he also took home the gold medal at the X Games in Austin, Texas, earlier this month when Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at X Games made its debut on June 4.

Smith, who made history at Hagerstown a year ago when he became the first rider aboard a Kawasaki to win the event, will look to fend off fellow Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitors Jared Mees, Kenny Coolbeth Jr., Sammy Halbert and company when the lights go green in western Maryland this Saturday.

In GNC2, No. 44E Nick Armstrong will try to extend his points lead, while No. 67M Davis Fisher will attempt to get back on track with a strong performance after a mishap last round at Sacramento caused him to finish 17th in the night's main event.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Saturday, June 20 at the Hagerstown Half-Mile:​*
*Practice/qualifying:* 4:30 p.m. ET (1:30 p.m. PT) 
*Exclusive pre-race show:* 7:15 p.m. ET (3:45 p.m. PT)
*Opening ceremonies:* 8 p.m. ET (5 p.m. PT)
*Heat races:* 8:30 p.m. ET (5:30 p.m. PT)
*GNC2 main:* 10:30 p.m. ET (7:30 p.m. PT)
*GNC1 main:* 11 p.m. ET (8 p.m. PT)

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63044


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Chad Reed To Undergo Shoulder Surgery​*
Discount Tire/TwoTwo Motorsports's Chad Reed said via his Twitter account that he will undergo surgery today on his shoulder:

"Getting surgery on my shoulder (for those asking) It's the one I hurt in Santa Clara and why I missed NJ.. Quick turn around I'm told."

The team has not issued any statement, nor did Reed mention how long he might be out of action, if at all (other than there being the possibility of a "quick turn around").

Reed has been struggling in the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship, where he is currently 18th in points.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/35126/...s--Chad-Reed-To-Undergo-Shoulder-Surgery.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hagerstown Half-Mile Canceled Due To Inclement Weather​*
The Hagerstown Half-Mile, which was scheduled to run Saturday, June 20, was canceled due to inclement weather that moved through the area along with the forecast for additional rain later in the evening.

A band of thunderstorms moved over the track just before the start of opening ceremonies at Hagerstown Speedway. A dry period came later, but the combination of time needed to safely prepare the track surface and additional storms on the way forced the decision to cancel by AMA Pro Flat Track officials. The event will not be rescheduled for a later date in 2015.

"The AMA Pro Flat Track staff and our partners at Hagerstown Speedway made every effort to put on an amazing show for the fans who came out," said Steve Morehead, Flat Track Senior Race Manager. "However, the amount of rain that fell in the area, and the fact that more was on its way, made it impossible for us to put together a complete and safe race program for the spectators and our riders. We're looking forward to coming back to Hagerstown next year and putting on a fantastic show."

Both the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines and GNC2 classes got full practice and qualifying sessions in before the heavy rainfall. Fans were also able to participate in the open pit time and meet their favorite AMA Pro Flat Track stars.

Kenny Coolbeth Jr., on his No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson, was the fast qualifier in the GNC1 class. He was followed by No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson rider Brad Baker and pilot of the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki, Bryan Smith. In the GNC2 class, Davis Fisher paced the field in qualifying on his No. 67M Honda.

"It's really disappointing, and not just because I was one of the fast guys today," said Baker. "Nobody makes any points and nobody benefits from a rainout. It was about to be a really great race, the track was in great shape. If the rain wasn't coming, they could have gotten the track dialed in tonight and I think we would have seen one of the best Hagerstown tracks that we've ever had. It's definitely disappointing but you can't stop Mother Nature. Let's move onto Lima."

Fans who purchased tickets to the Hagerstown Half-Mile can contact Hagerstown Speedway for information regarding refunds or exchanges. You can call the speedway at (301) 582-0640 ext. 202 or contact them by email at [email protected].

Next up for the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track is Round 6 of the 2015 season, the Lima Half-Mile, scheduled for June 27 at the Allen County Fairgrounds in Lima, Ohio. For tickets and more information regarding the event, please visit www.ohionationalchampionship.net.

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series.

*About AMA Pro Flat Track:*
AMA Pro Flat Track is a national motorcycle racing series in North America and is considered one of the oldest forms of motorcycle racing. Sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, the Series is highly regarded as the most competitive form of dirt track racing in the world. For more information on AMA Pro Flat Track, please visit www.amaproracing.com/ft.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63052


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoTrials: Pat Smage Claims Eighth National Title With Ohio Win​*
Pat Smage clinched his eighth US National MotoTrial title with two rounds remaining on the schedule by taking a double victory at rounds seven and eight of the Aires AMA US National MotoTrials Series in Toronto, Ohio. So far, the Sherco USA rider is undefeated through eight rounds, and is looking at a sweep of the entire series if he can win the remaining two rounds in Wyoming.

Much like the week before in Nebraska, heavy rains left eastern Ohio heavily saturated and after Saturday's round, Smage called the event the muddiest and slickest he'd ever ridden, with the exception of possibly his first ever national.

In fact, a creek running through the property swelled to the point that sections had to be thrown out because they weren't accessible to the riders.

"You couldn't rely on grip anywhere it was so muddy," said Smage. "It was some of the toughest conditions I've ridden."

On Saturday, Smage took a small initial lead after posting a 19-point score for the opening lap. This included a five at section two where he hit the ground so hard his helmet came off when he failed to make it up a tall and nearly vertical step.

Smage's Sherco USA teammate Bryan Roper was not far behind at the end of lap one with a score of 18, while Cody Webb posted a 19-point lap on his US Montesa-backed Cota 4RT.

Smage picked up the pace on lap two, knocking 10 points off his first lap total for a score of nine for the lap, while Webb came in with 13 marks.

Roper's card showed 24 points, while teammate Andrew Putt began to move into the podium picture after dropping 20 points for the lap.

With sections at their muddiest, Smage did good to match his nine-point score from lap two on his third and final lap, giving him a total of 24 for the day and the win. Webb maintained his consistency, as well, and posted anther 13-point lap to finish the day with 45 and second overall.

The battle for third came down to the final lap between Roper and Putt, with Putt finally grabbing the last step of the podium after logging a stellar 17-point final lap and a total of 64 points. Roper finished four marks behind Putt with a total of 68 for fourth, while Sherco USA's Logan Bolopue rounded out the top five with a total of 84.

Gas Gas USA's Alex Niederer chipped his two front teeth in a nasty crash on the final lap, but still managed sixth overall with 104 points.

Despite his big win, Smage's thoughts after the event were on eliminating his mistakes.

"I started off a bit rough" said Smage. "In section two I had a strange crash where my helmet actually came off, which was a bit different, but I was able to turn it around from there. After that, I had good rides up until section 12, and I had another freak thing happen.

I was on a good ride and then all of a sudden my front end just tucked and I landed in a jumble of rocks. I'm still not really sure what happened, but from there I just tried to clean up the fives and minimize the mistakes, and I was able to do that on the second two laps.

Overall, I was pretty happy with how I rode, and I feel I've improved over last year. These conditions are where I usually struggle the most and I feel I've improved a bit."

Day two was more of the same. And while the rain held off, the damage had already been done, as the riders were greeted with another day of muddy sections. Webb was not among the starters on Sunday, but went to the doctor instead after waking up in the morning with food poisoning.

Once again, Smage jumped out to a narrow lead after the first lap with 13 points. Putt, who was having a much better first lap today, was sitting in second at 16 points, followed by Roper with 27.

Smage edged Putt by three points again on the second loop, 17 to 20, while Roper bettered his first lap by six points to post a 21-point lap.

Heading into the final lap, Smage held a six-point lead over Putt. And with the sections rapidly deteriorating, anything could happen. However, Smage knuckled down and pulled off an amazing 11-point lap and waited in the pits for Putt to turn in his card. When Putt finally came in, his third lap card totaled 26, giving Smage the clear win.

Putt finished second with 56 points, 15 behind Smage's 41, while Roper rounded out the podium with a total for the day of 75.

Smage's win gave the Wisconsin rider an insurmountable lead in the series standings, which wrapped up the Sherco rider's eighth national championship with two rounds remaining in Wyoming remaining on the schedule.

"It's pretty amazing," said Smage. "To have one title is pretty amazing, but I never dreamed I'd reach eight. It feels really good, and with Cody Webb coming back to ride this year, I really wasn't expecting to do this well. Putt and Roper are riding really well, too, and I didn't know if they would overtake me this year or not, so it's kind of a surprise to wrap up the title early."

The Aires AMA US National MotoTrials Series will finish up the season on August 8-9 in Casper, Wyoming. For more info on the series, go to www.mototrials.com.

*Results Saturday*

1. Pat Smage (Shr) 24
2. Cody Webb (Mon) 45
3. Andrew Putt (Shr) 64
4. Bryan Roper (Shr) 68
5. Logan Bolopue (Shr) 86
6. Alex Niederer (GG) 104

*Results Sunday*

1. Pat Smage (Shr) 41
2. Andrew Putt (Shr) 56
3. Bryan Roper (Shr) 75
4. Alex Niederer (GG) 103
5. Logan Bolopue (Shr) 108
6. Cody Webb (Mon) DNF​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/672/35135/...aims-Eighth-National-Title-With-Ohio-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart, Suzuki Reach Multi-Year Deal​*
Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing and James Stewart have reached a mulit-year deal that will keep Stewart with the brand throughout the remainder of his career, the team announced this morning. Details of the deal were not announced.

Stewart is currently serving out a sixteen-month suspension after testing positive for a banned substance following the Seattle Supercross in 2014.

Stewart lost his final appeal with the FIM in April and is unable to return to racing until August 11, 2015. In a press release sent out this morning, the team said Stewart would return to racing at the Red Bull Straight Rhythm in Pomona, CA on October 11, 2015. Stewart is the defending champion of the event.

The team also announced he would compete in the Monster Energy Cup in Las Vegas on October 17, 2015. Stewart will return to a full-time AMA Pro Supercross and Motocross schedule in 2016. Blake Baggett is expected to remain on the team as Stewart's teammate.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/06/18/james-stewart-suzuki-reach-multi-year-deal


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kailub Russell Wins Again, Martinez Nabs WXC Championship​*
The AMSOIL Grand National Cross Country Series made its return to the scenic Snowshoe Mountain Ski Resort where round nine of the championship took place.

Racers took to the hilly West Virginia course, which had been thoroughly soaked by heavy rains, and left racers faced with challenging muddy terrain, slick rocks, tree roots, and worst of all, the thick, deep mud of "Howard's Hole."
Despite it all, Kailub Russell was once again unstoppable.

The FMF KTM Factory rider earned his eighth victory of the season - his 30th career GNCC victory - though it wasn't without a fight from Thad DuVall.

After getting out to a good start, Russell moved into the early lead on the opening lap. After some early advances from Ryan Sipes, it was the Husqvarna of DuVall that gave Russell the stiffest challenge for the lead. The two dueled it out for the majority of the race, staying within five seconds of each other.

When the two-lap board came out, however, Russell decided he'd had enough of DuVall, and he put the hammer down to pull away with the lead. By the checkered flag, Russell had one minute and 20 seconds over DuVall, who finished a solid second place.

"I knew it was going to be a tough day after walking the track in the morning," Russell said. "I had a fun day racing with Thad; he had a lot of good lines and I had some better ones in places so we kid of complemented each other all day. I'm glad I was able to put down a couple solid laps at the end to break away from him and get the win."

DuVall's runner-up finish marked his best of the season, and the Rocky Mountain ATV*MC/KR4/FAR Husqvarna rider has moved himself into second in the championship ahead of Grant Baylor.

Another season best went to Jordan Ashburn. The N-Fab AmPro Yamaha rider rounded out the podium in third place, marking his first podium finish of 2015.
JCR Honda's Chris Bach put in a strong ride to finish fourth, effectively rebounding from his lackluster finish at the previous round.

American ISDE Trophy Team members Taylor Robert, Gary Sutherlin and Mike Brown made a cameo at the Snowshoe GNCC. For FMF KTM Factory racer Robert, it was his first-ever GNCC. He was impressive in his debut, finishing sixth in the XC1 Pro class. Brown and Sutherlin finished 12th and 14th, respectively.

Another FMF KTM Factory rider celebrated a momentous occasion at the Snowshoe GNCC - Kacy Martinez topped her eighth race of the season to capture her second-consecutive WXC Championship. Martinez battled with Rachel Gutish in the early laps of the 2.5-hour race, but soon pulled away to take the win and the title.

"It feels great to capture the championship a few rounds early for the second year in a row," said Martinez. "My team built me an amazing bike and I have had a successful season because of that. I'm looking for ward to the remaining rounds."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/698/35139/...ns-Again--Martinez-Nabs-WXC-Championship.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chad Reed's TwoTwo Motosports Closes Its Doors​*
TwoTwo Motorsports is no more. The team, founded by two-time Supercross Champion and former outdoor National Motocross Champion Chad Reed, has officially closed its doors after a four-and-a-half year run.

The team, which made its debut with Hondas at the start of the 2011 season, got off to a good start with team owner/racer Reed finishing second, just four points behind Ryan Villopoto, in the AMA Supercross Championship. The team switched to Kawasaki in 2014.

For most of it the team's existence, Reed was the sole rider until taking on a teammate, Josh Grant, for the 2015 season.

Reed won a handful of Supercross races for the TwoTwo Motorsports team since its start and was at times a title contender, but he was slowed-often times sidelined-by injuries from 2012 through 2015. Just this week, Reed underwent shoulder surgery.

Both Reed and Grant have struggled with injuries this year and their performances on the track have suffered as a result. Reed finished the 2015 Supercross Championship in fourth, Grant 11th. Reed is currently 18th in the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship; Grant is 23rd.

The following is the official statement released about the team's closing on Reed's Instagram:

_Today we share the unfortunate news that our journey with TwoTwo Motorsports has ended. Five years ago, we built this race team from the ground up. With a team of the best guys in our industry, we created a successful winning team. I've always said, if your going to do something, do it right! We worked hard to compete at a level with the factory teams and to meet our goals of being championship contenders.

On the outside we were great, but on the inside the stress and cost of wearing both the team owner and the rider hats were taking a toll. I'm not someone who gives up, so when the tough times came I worked harder to push through them. 2014 was a tough year for the team, financially and mentally.

My injury almost cost us the team, but I couldn't handle the thought of losing everything we had worked for. 2015 has been a crazy year of everything going wrong. We had flashes of brilliance, but titles aren't won with flashes. My "Mr. Consistent" status was gone and I was back on the "has-been" list in my own head.

At this point in my career, I needed to make a choice of which hat I was going to wear moving forward: a team owner or rider. I can't be both. I've been living and working at an unsustainable rate and I've emotionally, physically, and financially exhausted myself.

I'm stubborn and haven't wanted to let go. I don't like the thought of giving up on anything. It's taken a year of swimming against the current to finally realize I needed to make changes quickly.

I'm lucky to have the support of my wife and family who have helped me see that I was not only losing my love of racing, but also heading for a breakdown. My family and my health come first.

TwoTwo Motorsports was a dream team. I thought it was my future, but I now know it was just a chapter. I'm not ready to retire. I read a quote somewhere that said "Don't give up on something you can't go a day without thinking about." I'm not giving up on the goals of winning - just changing the way I do it.

To my wife, Ellie. Thank you for being my rock. You give me courage, love, and enthusiasm to do great things and continue to live my dreams. When everything feels like it's falling apart, you are the glue that holds us together.

Even though my kids are too young to completely understand, I'm thankful to have raised them under the TwoTwo awning during their early years. It was a family friendly atmosphere and it made me very happy to be able to share my passion with them. They keep me young and teach me lessons beyond their realization.

A huge thanks to my TwoTwo team. You all took a chance joining the team and together we made history. The hardest part about this team closing is letting you go. We've built friendships and memories that can last a lifetime.

Thank you Josh Grant for joining us. Our time together got cut short. We are proud to have helped you achieve your best overall Supercross season.

Though I cannot put a bike underneath him for the remaining Outdoors, I will continue to pay Josh and hope he can find a home to show off his talent soon.

To all the companies who have helped support TwoTwo Motorsports. Thank you for what you all brought to the table. Collectively we share the success and achievements made during our 5 years.

I'm thankful and proud to say that even when I'm down, my sponsors want to stick with me. Their continued support is testament that I have truly surrounded myself with the best people and companies: Discount Tire, Monster Energy, Fox, Shift, 360fly, Oakley, Factory Effex, and Stance.

I'm hoping that the fans of TwoTwo Motorsports will be supportive of my decision.

I know I have the best fans around the world and I promise this isn't the end for me.

There is still a lot to figure out as we step forward into the unknown. The future is exciting and waiting to be written._

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/35148/Racing-Article/Chad-Reeds-TwoTwo-Motosports-Closes-Its-Doors.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 7 Slammin' Sammy Halbert & National No. 42 Flyin' Bryan Smith​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Ready To Throw Around The Pea-Gravel And Try To Win The Lima Half-Mile Scheduled For June 27th​*
The Allen County Fairgrounds is held in special regard among flat track motorcycle racing fans for its cushion pea-gravel, Half-Mile circuit, and on June 27, riders will return to Lima, Ohio, for an event that's unique compared to most of the other tracks on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule.

The Lima Half-Mile's wide, sweeping corners and softer track surface make for a variety of racing lines and fans are treated to huge rooster tails of dirt being slung behind the bikes as they speed around the track.

Last season, Jared Mees earned the 2014 Lima Half-Mile victory and went on to claim the coveted Grand National Championship. Mees will be gunning for his fourth career Lima Half-Mile victory on Saturday aboard his super-fast No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine. Mees sits second in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points, five behind Kenny Coolbeth Jr.

At the moment, Bryan Smith is the hottest rider on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit. Smith has won the previous two Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main events and a gold medal in Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at the X Games in Austin, Texas, earlier this month. Look for Smith, aboard the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki to maintain his momentum at Lima and look to improve on his fifth place position in the points.

Brandon Robinson, riding the No. 44 Latus Motorsports Triumph, has looked stellar so far in 2015 and he'll look to put together another strong performance this weekend to improve his third place position in the point standings.

Coolbeth, a three-time Grand National Champion, is leading the chase so far in 2015. The No. 2 Zanotti Racing pilot sits in front of Mees thanks to one victory and two other top-five finishes. Coolbeth is yet to finish worse than seventh, and he'll look to build on his championship lead this weekend. Surprisingly enough, Lima is one of the few tracks on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule where Coolbeth has failed to record a victory, and fans can bet that the Morris, Conn., native will be looking to change that come Saturday.

Brad Baker, rider of the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson, will come to Lima following a pair of top-five finishes in AMA Pro Flat Track competition. He also won a bronze medal in Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at the X Games. With Smith (gold), Sammy Halbert (silver) and Baker all racing in Lima, fans will have a chance to see all three X Games medalists.

Mees will be joined on-track at Lima by wife, Nichole Mees, who made history with Jared as the first husband and wife to compete against each other in the X Games. Nichole made the main event at both Springfield and Sacramento.

Sammy Halbert was leading and in full command of the Lima Half-Mile in 2014 before a costly motorcycle malfunction forced him out of the race on lap 12 of the 25-lap GNC1 main event. Halbert currently sits fourth in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings.

GNC1 rookie Jarod Vanderkooi will be representing Ohio. Hailing from Mt. Gilead, Ohio, Vanderkooi is tied with Kyle Johnson in the Saddlemen Rookie of the Year chase. Both Vanderkooi and Johnson were alternates for the X Games but made the field and raced live on ESPN in the extreme sports showcase when other competitors had to withdraw with mechanical issues.

In GNC2 competition, Nick Armstrong's impressive Sacramento Mile victory catapulted him into first place in the point standings. Armstrong's lead isn't by much, however, as four riders are within 10 points of him heading into Lima. Brandon Wilhelm remains in second, just a single point behind Armstrong, and Davis Fisher is in third, only four points back of the leader.

Fisher was second last year behind Johnson, who has since moved up to the elite GNC1 class. Wilhelm took fourth at Lima in 2014

Jamison Minor and Andrew Luker sit in fourth and fifth, respectively, in the points with Round 2 from DAYTONA Flat Track winner Justin Jones keeping pace in sixth, 15 points off the lead.

The tight points battles in both the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines and GNC2 classes will only add to the excitement fans can expect Saturday, June 27 at the Allen County Fairgrounds in Lima, Ohio.

The full slate of action will be broadcast live on www.FansChoice.tv and will begin with practice and qualifying at 3:30 p.m. ET (12:30 p.m. PT) with opening ceremonies set to begin at 7 p.m. ET (4 p.m. PT). The GNC2 main event is scheduled to go off at 9:30 p.m. ET (6:30 p.m. PT) and the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event is set for 10 p.m. ET (7 p.m. PT).

For tickets and more information regarding the Lima Half-Mile, fans are encouraged to visit www.ohionationalchampionship.net.

Fans can watch every round of the AMA Pro Flat Track season live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv.

*About AMA Pro Flat Track:*
AMA Pro Flat Track is a national motorcycle racing series in North America and is considered one of the oldest forms of motorcycle racing. Sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, the Series is highly regarded as the most competitive form of dirt track racing in the world. For more information on AMA Pro Flat Track, please visit www.amaproracing.com/ft.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63064


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Grant: "I Don't Know What The Future Holds For Me."​*
Now we've heard from the other side, as Chad Reed's teammate Josh Grant has taken to Instagram to express his thoughts on the TwoTwo team shutting down. He sent out a huge thanks to Chad and Ellie Reed, "Chad & Ellie - As a fellow business owner, I respect your decision to do what is best for your family. Thank you for the opportunity to further my career & helping me achieve my most consistent Supercross season thus far."

The surprising part is apparently a recent string of events has left Josh questioning if he'll come back to race again, posting: "TO MY FANS -I don't know what the future holds for me. I'm not sure I'll be racing a motorcycle next year. Maybe my crash before Hangtown & knee injury in CO are a sign that this is the way things are supposed to unravel. Thank you for keeping me going the past 4 years. Ashley & I trust God's plan for us & have managed to stay calm and let our faith guide us through & to our next chapter in life. We will keep everyone posted on what's next."

Grant was solid down the stretch in Monster Energy Supercross, with nine top tens in the final 11 races, with a season-best fourth at Houston and fifth at the Las Vegas finale. He was finally entering Lucas Oil Pro Motocross with momentum, until a practice crash days before the Hangtown opener left him battered, bruised, and out of the opener. He tried to return for Glen Helen, but ended up injuring his knee at round three at Thunder Valley. Grant hasn't been a stranger to injuries or setbacks throughout his career. Now we'll see if this really is the end or not for one of the flat-out fastest riders of his generation.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/06/24/josh-grant-i-dont-know-what-the-future-holds-for-me


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Take A Lap Around Mammoth Mountain Motocross Track​*
Ever wonder what's it like to take a lap around the famous Mammoth Mountain Motocross track in the high Sierra's? KTM test rider Mike Sleeter and his GoPro shows you the fast line around the track. (photography by Mike Emery)






*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/691/35151/...-Around-Mammoth-Mountain-Motocross-Track.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track: Lima Half Mile Gets Sunday Rain Date​*
Via Flat Track Live Facebook page.



> There's a chance of rain in Lima, Ohio Saturday, but Sunday looks good. We just got word that if the race doesn't happen on Saturday, it WILL RUN on Sunday. After last weekend's rainout in Hagerstown - with no rain date - this is fabulous news!!


 *Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/FlatTrackLive?fref=nf


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica Gets Back To Action At Miller Motorsports Park​*
The 2015 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Championship gets back to action tomorrow for the sixth round of the championship at Miller Motorsports Park.

For Supersport rider Josh Herrin, coming back to Miller Motorsports Park is a sort of homecoming as it was where he had his big breakthrough at 16 years old, landing on the podium in just his second-ever professional AMA road race. Now, almost a decade later, Herrin comes to Utah trailing JD Beach by 10 points in their epic battle for the 2015 MotoAmerica Supersport Championship.

"Miller is a special place for sure," said the 25-year-old Herrin. "A lot of people have places, like Daytona, that are special places for them to go to. But, for me, going to Miller is special just because there was so much anticipation to go there. My first test with AMA was there, and my first podium was there, in my second race, and it just made it somewhere that I'm always excited to go to - even if it's just going there to watch my brother in a WERA race. It always ended up that my brother would have a WERA race one weekend and then the next weekend we'd have an AMA race, so we always spent a week in between there hanging out. It's a cool place for me. Getting my first podium there was really exciting and it was also the first place I got a heads-up win in Superbike without anybody making any mistakes or anything. It's always been a special place for me for sure."

In between his Miller debut and first-ever podium finish in 2006 and this year's return to the popular venue on the outskirts of Salt Lake City, Herrin has met success and failure. Head-on. After three top-three finishes in the Daytona SportBike Championship (now Supersport) in 2009, 2010 and 2011, Herrin made the move up to the Superbike class in 2012 and finished fourth on his factory Yamaha R1.

The following year he went out and won the Superbike title after a season-long battle with his teammate at the time, four-time Superbike Champion Josh Hayes. And during that championship season one of Herrin's four Superbike wins came at... you guessed it, Miller Motorsports Park.

That Superbike title led Herrin to the World Championship in 2014 for what turned out to be a rather dismal Moto2 debut, a season of racing that the Georgian has since put in his rearview mirror. Now he's back in the U.S. and chasing the Supersport title on his Wheels In Motion/Motosport.com/Meen Yamaha.

The last time the Superbike Series visited Miller, the two races were won by Herrin and Yoshimura Suzuki's Martin Cardenas, the Colombian who is no longer racing in the U.S. This year, the series comes to Utah with Monster Energy/Graves Motorsports Yamaha teammates Cameron Beaubier and Josh Hayes separated by just six points after five rounds and 10 races. Those two have split all 10 race wins in 2015, with five victories apiece.

Behind those two come the two factory Yoshimura Suzuki pilots - Superbike rookie Jake Lewis and veteran Roger Hayden. Hayden has clawed back boatloads of points since his two non-finishes in round two at Road Atlanta, the Kentuckian finishing second three times in the last six races (with two thirds and a fourth) to close to within eight points of his teammate Lewis. Lewis has five podiums in his debut Superbike season.

With the Superstock 1000s running on the track at the same time as the Superbikes, one of those Superstock riders has proven to be a thorn in the side of the Superbikes-Jake Gagne. The RoadRace factory Yamaha R1-mounted Californian has won eight Superstock 1000 races, including the last five. His win in race one at Barber Motorsports Park two weeks ago would have netted him third in the Superbike class. Impressive.

Gagne leads TOBC Racing's Taylor Knapp by 46 points coming into Miller's round six, the Michigander finishing on the podium in seven of the 10 races with his lone victory coming in race one at Virginia International Raceway. Brit Mark Heckles is now third in the series standings, the Liverpool man scoring points in each and every race thus far.

The aforementioned Supersport class ventures west with Beach leading Herrin by 10 with Beach's five race wins to Herrin's three. Beach's Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves Motorsports teammate Garrett Gerloff is the other rider in the series to have tasted victory with his lone win coming at Road Atlanta. Gerloff is third in the title chase, 40 points behind teammate Beach.

Herrin's Wheels in Motion/Motosport.com/Meen Motorsports teammate Joe Roberts is the man with the hot hand in the Bazzaz Superstock 600 class, the just-turned 18 year old winning the last three races in a row to bring his win total to six in the eight races held thus far.

Tizayuca, Mexico's Richie Escalante is now 20 points behind Roberts in the title chase with Travis Wyman a further 17 points adrift. Escalante and Wyman are the only other riders besides Roberts to win a Superstock 600 race in 2015.

Tuned Racing's Bryce Prince and Jason Aguilar got themselves noticed at the last round at Barber Motorsports Park with Prince getting second in race two with Prince third in race one - the pair earning their first podium finishes of the season.

The KTM RC 390 Cup is only two rounds (four races) into its five-round-long season, but Gage McAllister has thus far proven himself the man to beat.

McAllister has three wins in four starts and leads Hayden Schultz in the title chase by 43 points, 91-48. The battle for second is a tight one with Schultz, Jody Barry and the only other rider to win a race besides McAllister, Anthony Mazziotto III separated by just three points. And young Canadian Braeden Ortt is just three more points behind in fifth.

The MotoAmerica Superbike Challenge at Miller Motorsports Park will air on CBS Sports Network on July 5 at 6 p.m. (Eastern) with a re-air coming that same day at 9 p.m. (Eastern). All five classes will be streamed live and can be accessed through MotoAmerica Live.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/35158/...ack-To-Action-At-Miller-Motorsports-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier To Work With Ben Spies​*
MotoAmerica Superbike points leader Cameron Beaubier has added another weapon to his arsenal- retired MotoGP star Ben Spies.

The former AMA and World Superbike Champion has agreed to create a specialized training program for Beaubier, who many see as the next up-in-coming American to get promoted to the World ranks.

In his Superbike debut last season, Beaubier finished third overall in the series. The 22-year-old factory Yamaha motorcycle road racer has five victories thus far this year while his Monster Energy Graves Yamaha teammate, four-time and reigning AMA Superbike Champion Josh Hayes, has won the other five.

"Earlier this season, I realized I needed help-some structure and a little bit of guidance-to reach my full potential," Beaubier said via release. "I felt like I had been working hard but I now know that I was relying on my natural speed and the minimal training that I had been doing.

"Ben [Spies] was our last American World Champion, and I believe he has a lot to offer. Ben has a ton of experience traveling in Europe, and it's no secret that's where I want to be in the future. He knows all of those racetracks and can teach me a lot on both the riding and training sides. I can't think of a better person to provide that kind of advice."

Spies won 28 AMA Superbike races and three consecutive premier-class titles before making the leap in 2009 to the FIM Superbike World Championship, where he won 13 of 28 races en route to that year's world title. Spies spent the next four seasons in the FIM MotoGP World Championship, first with Yamaha and later with Ducati, earning one race win and finishing on the podium six times. After retiring due to injury in 2013, Spies has concentrated on growing his developing amateur cycling team, Elbowz Racing.

"I've always followed Cam [Beaubier]," Spies said. "In my opinion, he's one of the brightest young U.S. racers. I was a bit younger than Cam when I started taking my training really seriously. Before that, I, too, relied on my age and natural talent. My training wasn't really structured, and I didn't know what or when to eat.

"I have Cam's training planned out for the weeks that he is not racing. When he is at the track, I schedule what and when he needs to eat and drink to be prepared for the challenge of competing in two 45-minute Superbike races in a single afternoon."

As part of the agreement, Spies will attend the eighth round of the MotoAmerica series at Indianapolis Motor Speedway, August 7-9, run in conjunction with round 10 of the MotoGP World Championship. Next year, Spies has agreed to attend at least two races. Beaubier will also travel to Texas, where Spies lives, for further assessments.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/35144/Racing-Article/Cameron-Beaubier-To-Work-With-Ben-Spies.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: High-Definition LIVE Streaming of Saturday's Lima Half-Mile​*
Round 5 of the AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Lima Half-Mile, is set for Saturday, June 27. The race will be the first of five scheduled Half-Mile events in the 2015 season. Fans can tune-in and catch every second of FansChoice.tv coverage from the Allen County Fairgrounds in Lima, Ohio, by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

In Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition, three-time champion Kenny Coolbeth will look to earn his first Lima Half-Mile victory, and he'll do so riding the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson.

Bryan Smith will pilot the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki and will try to earn his third-straight victory in the premier class.

Defending Grand National Champion and last year's Lima Half-Mile winner, Jared Mees, will ride his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson to another victory on Saturday on the pea-grave circuit in Lima.

In GNC2, No. 44E Nick Armstrong leads No. 24J Brandon Wilhelm by a single point in the standings, while No. 67M Davis Fisher will look to get back on track at Lima and reclaim his grip on the points lead. Fisher remains just four points behind Armstrong.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Saturday, June 27 at the Lima Half-Mile:​*
*Practice/qualifying:* 3:30 p.m. ET (12:30 p.m. PT) 
*Exclusive pre-race show:* 6 p.m. ET (3 p.m. PT)
*Opening ceremonies:* 7 p.m. ET (4 p.m. PT)
*Heat races: *7:30 p.m. ET (4:30 p.m. PT)
*GNC2 main:* 9:30 p.m. ET (6:30 p.m. PT)
*GNC1 main:* 10 p.m. ET (7 p.m. PT)

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63077


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier Leads The Way At Miller Motorsports Park​*
Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Cameron Beaubier fired the first shot in the combined Superbike/Superstock 1000 class on day one of the sixth round of the MotoAmerica AMA/FIM NA Road Racing Championship at Miller Motorsports Park.

Beaubier, the Superbike-points leader, bested teammate Josh Hayes by .309 of a second. Behind the Yamaha factory duo was Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden.

RoadRace Factory's Jake Gagne set his fastest time in the first session (1:51.959) on his Superstock 1000 Yamaha to edge out Superbike rider, Hayden's rookie teammate, Jake Lewis.

HSBK Aprilia's Sheridan Morias was fifth ahead of fellow Superstock rider Josh Day on the Yamalube/Westby Racing Yamaha.

Superbike rider Danny Eslick was eighth on the TTR Honda. Rounding out the top 10 was HMC KTM's Chris Fillmore and TOBC Racing Yamaha's Taylor Knapp.

In Supersport, Bobby Fong and his Latus Motors Racing Triumph topped the timesheets in Qualifying 1 with a 1:54.399. Behind Fong was championship rivals Josh Herrin on the Wheels in Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha and JD Beach on the Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves/Yamaha. Beach's teammate Garrett Gerloff was the last one in the 1:54s in fourth and rounding out the top five was Corey Alexander on the Tuned Racing Yamaha.

Herrin's teammate Joe Roberts led the way once again in the Superstock 600 class, edging out Michael Gilbert on the HB Racing Yamaha by .024 of a second in the first. In third was Richie Escalante, also on a Yamha, trailing his championship rival, Roberts, by .434 of a second.

Rounding out the top five was Tuned Racing teammates-Jason Aguilar and Bryce Prince.

The top three in the KTM RC390 Cup Qualifying 1 session were Braedon Ort, Hayden Schultz and Gage McAllister.

*2015 MotoAmerica Miller Motorsports Park​*
*Superbike/Superstock 1000 Combined Times*
1. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha) 1:50.844
2. Josh Hayes (Yamaha) 1:51.153
3. Roger Hayden (Suzuki) 1:51.732
4. Jake Gagne (Yamaha) 1:51.959
5. Jake Lewis (Suzuki) 1:52.724
6. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia) 1:52.726
7. Josh Day (Yamaha) 1:52.881
8. Danny Eslick (Honda) 1:52.993
9. Chris Fillmore (KTM) 1:53.00
10. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha) 1:53.528

*Supersport Qualifying 1*
1. Bobby Fong (Triumph) 1:54.399
2. Josh Herrin (Yamaha) 1:54.545
3. JD Beach (Yamaha) 1:54.739
4. Garrett Gerloff (Yamaha) 1:54.997
5. Corey Alexander (Yamaha) 1:55.553
6. Tomas Puerta (Yamaha) 1:55.876
7. David Anthony (Suzuki) 1:56.138
8. Kyle Wyman (Yamaha) 1:56.290
9. Hayden Gillim (MV Agusta) 1:56.07
10. Cameron Petersen (Yamaha) 1:56.482

*Superstock 600 Qualifying 1*
1. Joe Roberts (Yamaha) 1:56.346
2. Michael Gilbert (Yamaha) 1:56.370
3. Richie Escalante (Yamaha) 1:56.370
4. Jason Aguilar (Yamaha) 1:57.088
5. Bryce Prince (Yamaha) 1:57.187
6. Andy DiBrinio (Yamaha) 1:57.904
7. Conner Blevins (Yamaha) 1:58.180
8. Nick McFadden (Suzuki) 1:58.301
9. Wyatt Farris (Yamaha) 1:58.941
10. Travis Wyman (Yamaha) 1:59.188

*KTM RC390 Cup Qualifying 1*
1. Braedon Ortt 2:15.976
2. Hayden Schultz 2:16.147
3. Gage McCallister 2:16.323
4. Alejandro Gutierrez 2:16.570
5. Anthony Mazziotto III 2:16.951
6. Brandon Paasch 2:17.315
7. Justin McWilliams 2:17.347
8. Jody Barry 2.17.499
9. Nick Doolan 2:17.914
10. Brandon Altmeyer 2:18.574​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36155/...Leads-The-Way-At-Miller-Motorsports-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ram Trucks Partner With RCH Suzuki​*
On July 4, Ram Truck will welcome race fans to the Red Bull RedBud National presented by Soaring Eagle Casino & Resort, round seven of the Lucas Oil Motocross Championship in Buchanan, Michigan.

As sponsor of RCH's/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Suzuki's Ken Roczen and Broc Tickle, Ram will bring a truck-load of on-site fan displays to further energize the electric atmosphere that surrounds America's highest attended motocross round.

"There's just something about Ram Trucks and Pro Motocross that seem to go hand-in-hand," offered RCH co-owner Carey Hart. "The fans at RedBud are second to none and its cool for Ram Trucks to have such a great presence in their own backyard. We're excited to show off the Rebel and give race fans at RedBud a firsthand look at the best truck on the market."

Red Bull RedBud motocross fans will have the opportunity to see the new 2015 Ram 1500 Rebel in person from 7 a.m. to 5 p.m. at Ram's sponsor village display area. While supplies last, fans who visit the Ram display can collect a free gift.

Rebel, Ram's newest off-roader, started production in Warren, Mich., June 17.

In addition, the first twenty-five local fans who visit Tyler Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram in Niles, Michigan, and take a test drive will each pick up a pair of tickets to the July 4 event.

"With the on-track success that Ken Roczen, Broc Tickle, and RCH Racing are having this season, it has been great exposure for Ram trucks," said Bob Hegbloom, president and CEO Ram Truck Brand - FCA US. "Outdoor motocross fans buy more than their fair share of pickup trucks, because trucks are an essential part of their sport."

RCH Racing team rider Ken Roczen currently sits second in 2015 outdoor championship points, hot off the overall victory in the June 13 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross UPMC Sports Medicine High Point National at High Point (Pa.) Raceway.

Roczen's RCH Racing stablemate Broc Tickle logged a respectable outing at High Point with sixth- and eighth-place moto finishes to bring his No. 20 Suzuki home sixth overall.

Roczen is the defending Pro Motocross Champion and third-place finisher in the 2014 Monster Energy Supercross championship. He and teammate Tickle will be at the Ram Truck display area in the Sponsor Village for their autograph signing on Saturday from 10 to 10:20 a.m. at RedBud.

Prior to the Red Bull RedBud National, the riders and teams of the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship will visit Budds Creek Motocross Park in Mechanicsville, Md.

The first moto of the Geico Motorcycle Budds Creek National will be televised live on MAVTV Sat., June 27 beginning at 1 p.m. EDT, 10 a.m. Pacific. Coverage for the second moto will be televised on a tape-delayed basis on NBCSN at 9 p.m. EDT. All motos can be streamed live online through Racer X Online and ProMotocross.com or the NBC Sports Live Extra app. NBC, NBCSN, and MAVTV will combine to televise over 60 hours of racing over the course of the twelve-round season.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/06/26/ram-trucks-partner-with-rch-suzuki


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Lima Half-Mile postponed Until Sunday, June 28​*
The Lima Half-Mile, originally scheduled for today, June 27, has been rescheduled for tomorrow, Sunday, June 28, due to inclement weather.

Practice and qualifying for both the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines and GNC2 classes will begin tomorrow at 10 a.m. ET (7 a.m. PT), with opening ceremonies set to begin at noon ET (9 a.m. PT) and heat races scheduled to begin at 12:30 p.m. ET (9:30 a.m. PT).

"The AMA Pro Flat Track staff and our partners at the Allen County Fairgrounds determined it would be best to run the Lima Half-Mile tomorrow given the circumstances and the condition of the track's surface today," said Steve Morehead, Flat Track Senior Race Manager. "It's not likely that we would have been able to get the track in racing condition at any point this afternoon but we're confident tomorrow's forecast will allow us to put on an excellent show for our fans."

Live streaming of the Lima Half-Mile will begin with practice and qualifying tomorrow morning at 10 a.m. ET (7 a.m. PT) on www.FansChoice.tv.

"I'm glad there is a rain date, and I'm anxious for tomorrow," said current Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points leader, Kenny Coolbeth Jr. "I'm looking forward to getting the track dried out and going racing."

"The weather is supposed to clear and be sunny tomorrow, and we'll have time to prep the racetrack properly," said Dean Gallup, the promoter of the Lima Half-Mile. "We should have a really good program tomorrow afternoon."

Jared Mees will be going for his second straight Lima victory on his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine, but he will be challenged by a field full of the best dirt track motorcycle racers in the world, including Coolbeth, Bryan Smith, Brad Baker and more.

For more information on the event, please visit www.ohionationalchampionship.net.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63086


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Justin Barcia Wins Budds Creek Mudder​*
Torrential rains, lightening and tornado warnings couldn't stop Justin Barcia from grabbing his first career 450-class overall win at today's round of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Series at Budds Creek Raceway in Mechanicsville, Maryland, as the AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamaha rider went 3-1 to claim the overall win ahead of Christophe Pourcel's 2-3 and Blake Baggett's 4-2 in a muddy race that saw the final moto delayed for two hours due to the weather.

Series point leader Ryan Dungey controlled the first moto, the Red Bull KTM rider winning easily ahead of Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Pourcel and RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Ken Roczen.

Dungey's win was the flag-to-flag variety, while Pourcel and Roczen dueled over second, with Pourcel making a pass on the defending champ lap in the race to secure second.

The skies opened up big time before the second moto, forcing the long delay, and when the gate finally dropped it was Barcia sliding around the first turn and into the lead, followed by Dungey, who bailed off his bike after nose-diving into a soft spot in the first big jump of the race.

Dungey remounted outside the top 20, but steadily worked his way into 10th before getting stuck in the mud and dropping to 12th for the moto.

Out front, Barcia played with the competition, literally, as he styled his way in the mud to a 17-second win over Baggett and Pourcel.

In the end, Barcia took the center step of the podium, with a happy Pourcel in second and Yoshimura Suzuki-mounted Baggett in third.

Roczen, who came into the race under the weather, settled for four at 5-4. The former MX2 World Champ ran second for much of the first moto, but slowed considerably near the end of the race and lost three positions in a single lap.

Dungey landed in fifth with a 1-12, and came away from the mud-fest with exactly the same points lead over Roczen that he entered the race with.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson was a consistent 7-7 got sixth overall, just ahead of RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Broc Tickle's 6-9.

Phil Nicoletti finished eighth on his AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGR Yamaha after posting 11-5 moto finishes, while MotoSport.com's Tommy Hahn (8-14) and his brother Wil on the Monster Energy Kawasaki (8-14) rounded out the top 10.

The bad weather moved in during the morning and forced organizers to cut qualifying and practice to one session and totally eliminate the consolation race, which in part led to HRC Honda's Cole Seely not qualifying for the program.

*Results*
1. Justin Barcia (Yam)
2. Christophe Pourcel (Hus)
3. Blake Baggett (Suz)
4. Ken Roczen (Suz)
5. Ryan Dungey (KTM)
6. Jason Anderson (Hus)
7. Broc Tickle (Sus)
8. Phil Nicoletti (Yam)
9. Tommy Hahn (Hon)
10. Wil Hahn (Kaw)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36164/...s--Justin-Barcia-Wins-Budds-Creek-Mudder.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gage McAllister Wins KTM Cup Thriller At Miller Motorsports Park​*
NCR's Gage McAllister won his fourth MotoAmerica KTM RC390 Cup, taking the checkered flag by .048 of a second over Justin McWilliams and Hayden Schultz.

The best race of the day, the battle for the lead was reminiscent of a World Championship Moto3 race, with a lead pack of nine riders and multiple lead changes throughout the nine-lap race. In the end, McAllister's near perfect record-winning all but one race this season-extended his points lead to 52.

McWilliams second-place finish was his first podium of the season, while Schultz' third-place finish helped secure his second-place spot in the title-chase.

In fourth was Braedon Ortt ahead of Jimmy Winters Motorsports' Anthony Mazziotto III and Cool Breeze Racing's Josh Serne.

Also apart of the mix for the win, Mini GP Mexico's Alejandro Gutierrez fell back to finish seventh in the hotly-contested race. Next it was the Brandons-Brandon Paasch and Brandon Altmeyer. Rounding out the top 10 was Jody Barry.

*2015 MotoAmerica Miller Motorsports Park KTM RC390 Cup*

*Race One Results*
1. Gage McAllister
2. Justin McWilliams
3. Hayden Schultz
4. Braeden Ortt
5. Anthony Mazziotto III
6. Josh Serne
7. Alejandro Gutierrez
8. Brandon Paasch
9. Brandon Altmeyer
10. Jody Barry​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36163/...-Cup-Thriller-At-Miller-Motorsports-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica: Joe Roberts Keeps His Win Streak Alive​*
Wheels in Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha's Joe Roberts continued his dominance, earning his fourth-straight MotoAmerica Superstock 600 win in race one at Miller Motorsports Park.

The Californian now sits 32-points ahead of championship rival Richie Escalante who struggled with technical issues.

At first it looked to be a Roberts trademark disappearing act, as he led straight away and started to build an impressive lead. But then the red flag came out towards the end of the lap six, making that gap null and void.

It was then a five-lap sprint for the win-much more difficult to pull off another disappearing act. In the end, it was still Roberts with the win.

In second was Michael Gilberts on the HB Racing Yamaha who earned his first-ever podium, with Tuned Racing Yamaha's Bryce Prince completing the podium.

Perhaps the most to benefit from the restart was Richie Escalante, who had dropped back to eighth with what appeared to be a technical problem before the red flag.

Escalante was given a second chance and was able to restart despite water spraying out from his machine when he returned to the pits after the red flag.

Escalante ultimately finished fourth to take some valuable championship points.

In fifth was Mach 1 Motorsports' Wyatt Farris ahead of Travis Wyman on the Kyle Wyman Racing Yamaha and EMR Excel Racing's Conner Blevins.

A lone Suzuki in a sea of Yamahas, Owensboro native Nick McFadden was eighth. Rounding out the top 10 was Icon/Motorsport.com/DiBrino Racing's Andy DiBrino and C&C Motorsports JC Camacho.

*2015 MotoAmerica Miller Motorsports Park​*
*Superstock 600 Race One Results*
1. Joe Roberts (Yamaha)
2. Michael Gilbert (Yamaha)
3. Bryce Prince (Yamaha)
4. Richie Escalante (Yamaha)
5. Wyatt Farris (Yamaha)
6. Travis Wyman (Yamaha)
7. Conner Blevins (Yamaha)
8. Nick McFadden (Suzuki)
9. Andy DiBrino (Yamaha)
10. JC Camacho (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36162/...--Joe-Roberts-Keeps-His-Win-Streak-Alive.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Hayes Earns 36th Career Superbike Pole At Miller​*
Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Josh Hayes held off teammate Cameron Beaubier to start from pole position in tomorrow's MotoAmerica Superbike/Superstock 1000 doubleheader at Miller Motorsports Park.

Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden qualified third to join the dominant Yamaha duo on the front row.

Fourth overall was HSBK Aprilia's Sheridan Morais who bested RoadRace Factory Yamaha's Jake Gagne as the top qualifying Superstock rider. Hayden's teammate Jake Lewis was sixth.

Yamalube/Westby Racing's Josh Day leads the third row in seventh, followed by Superbike riders Chris Fillmore on the HMC KTM and Danny Eslick on the TTR Honda. Rounding out the top 10 was TOBC Racing Yamaha's Taylor Knapp.

*2015 MotoAmerica Miller Motorsports Park*

*Superbike/Superstock 1000
Provisional Superpole 2 Results*
1. Josh Hayes (Yamaha)
2. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha)
3. Roger Hayden (Suzuki)
4. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia)
5. Jake Gagne (Yamaha)
6. Jake Lewis (Yamaha)
7. Josh Day (Yamaha)
8. Chris Fillmore (KTM)
9. Danny Eslick (Honda)
10. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36161/...rns-36th-Career-Superbike-Pole-At-Miller.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 94B Ryan Wells Gives A Thumbs Up After Winning The Singles Main Event​*






 *No. 94B Ryan Wells Celebrating His Twins Win With A Victory Lap​*
*Flyin' Ryan Wells Wins Greenville AllStar Series Race​*
Greenville was rained out on Friday night, the Lima Half Mile National was rained out tonight, so they decided to run the Greenville Half Mile tonight.

Flyin' Ryan Wells swept both the singles and the twins main events on the pea gravel Greenville Half Mile tonight, tomorrow he will be looking to sweep the weekend when the AMA Grand National Pro Flat Track rolling thunder show takes the historic Lima Half Mile at the Allen County Fairgrounds.

Racing will start at 12:00 pm, you can catch it live on FansChoice.tv

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Marvin Musquin Denies Alex Martin At Budds Creek​*
Marvin Musquin edged Alex Martin for the overall win in the 250 class at Budds Creek, after the two riders tied on points, however, Musquin got the nod due to better second-moto results with his 7-1 finish beating out Martin's 1-7 day.

Alex Martin moved into the lead on lap two of the 16-lap race on his CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha after passing early leader RJ Hampshire.

Martin held the lead until three laps to go when his brother, Jeremy Martin, made a pass to take the lead. Jeremy would eventually stall his bike just three turns from the finish allowing the elder Martin to claim his first-ever national moto win.

Earlier in the race, while moving through the pack after gating outside the top five, Musquin went down in a rut with Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Adam Cianciarulo, and the two riders rejoined the race in 11th and 12th respectively. Musquin would go on to finish the moto in seventh on his Red Bull KTM, while Cianciarulo finished one spot back.

Moto two saw Cianciarulo take the early lead before falling on lap five and handing the lead over to Musquin, who held it to the finish.

Alex Martin started the race in 10th place at the end of lap one, and moved up to seventh by mid-race but could never find his way around Zach Osborne's Rockstar Energy Husqvarna in sixth.

Musquin took an easy moto win ahead of Cianciarulo and Savatgy, while Alex Martin settled for seventh, one spot behind his brother.

After the mud had settled, Musquin took the overall win via tie-breaker with a 7-1 score, with Alex Martin second at 1-7. Savatgy's 4-3 earned him third overall ahead of Jeremy Martin's 2-6. Osborne rounded out the top five at 2-6.

After six rounds, Musquin holds a 10-point lead over Jeremy Martin (250 to 248 ), while Cianciarulo sits third at 178.

*Results*
1. Marvin Musquin (KTM)
2. Alex Martin (Yam)
3. Joey Savatgy (Kaw)
4. Jeremy Martin (Yam)
5. Zach Osborne (Hus)
6. Adam Cianciarulo (Kaw)
7. Christian Craig (Hon)
8. Cooper Webb (Yam)
9. Matt Bisceglia (Hon)
10. Jessy Nelson (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36165/...usquin-Denies-Alex-Martin-At-Budds-Creek.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Baker Dominates Lima Half-Mile For His First Win of The AMA Pro Flat Track Season​*
Brad Baker put together his finest performance of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season on Sunday when he rode his No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson to a first place finish at the Lima Half-Mile.

Baker not only claimed his first Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines victory of 2015 and his first elite class win at Lima, but he was flawless throughout the entire day, qualifying fastest and winning his heat race and the Dash for Cash.

"It was an amazing race," said Baker. "From the get go, I put the hammer down. (No. 17 Zanotti Racing rider) Henry (Wiles) was doing really well and keeping me on my toes the entire race. I was pretty nervous at the beginning. I switched to the awesome factory suspension and since then, everything has been working really well. Big shout out to Terry Vance and Kris Schoonover, who couldn't be here because of the weather yesterday. Great job to everybody with AMA Pro Racing, Dean Gallup and the whole Lima crew. It's been an excellent time here."

The event was originally scheduled for Saturday, but inclement weather forced it to be pushed back. Sunday's weather proved ideal, especially for Baker

Wiles jumped out to an early advantage and led the first three laps of the main before Baker got in front. On a restart due to an incident involving Jake Shoemaker, Baker jumped out front and was never challenged for the remainder of the event.

Second place went to Sammy Halbert, and Briar Bauman came home in third. Jared Mees' fourth place finish was good enough to move him into the points lead, 77-74, over Halbert.

After his win, Baker now sits fourth in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings.

Halbert, piloting the No. 7 Briggs Auto Harley-Davidson, was impressive en route to his second place finish Sunday. The Graham, Wash., product now sits second in points and owns two podium appearances in 2015.

For Bauman and his No. 14 Hart Racing Kawasaki, it was the first top-three finish of 2015. The Californian now sits seventh in the standings.

Behind Mees and his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine and rounding out the top five was Jeffrey Carver Jr. on the No. 23 Don's Kawasaki entry.

Mees has now finished fifth or better in four of the five Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main events in 2015.

Kenny Coolbeth Jr. was leading the GNC1 points standings entering Lima, but mechanical woes ended his day early in the main after using a provisional to enter it.

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Lima Half-Mile top five results*

1. Brad Baker (Harley-Davidson)
2. Sammy Halbert (Kawasaki)
3. Briar Bauman (Kawasaki)
4. Jared Mees (Harley-Davidson)
5. Jeffrey Carver Jr., (Kawasaki)

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines top five in points after Round 5*

1. Jared Mees (77)
2. Sammy Halbert (74)
3. Kenny Coolbeth (69)
4. Brad Baker (69)
5. Brandon Robinson (66)

*GNC-2*​






 *JR Addison, Winner of GNC-2 Singles Main​*
J.R. Addison ripped the lead from Jamison Minor on lap two of the GNC2 main event on Sunday and never looked back from there, earning his first win of the 2015 season aboard the No. 24F Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda.

Ever since he turned pro in 2013, Addison has had the Lima Half-Mile marked on his calendar as a race he wanted to win more than any other on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule. His hometown of Bucyrus, Ohio, is a short trip from the Allen County Fairgrounds.

"It feels great to get this win," said Addison. "I was fast qualifier but I struggled a bit in my heat race. I got a good start in the main and made the pass on Jamison (Minor) pretty early. I have been looking forward to this race for a long time. I've actually been looking forward to this race the most (since) I turned pro, and I finally got to compete in it. To come away with the win is awesome."

Addison's teammate, Davis Fisher, piloting the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda, took home second and now sits first in the GNC2 point standings by seven (71-64) over Brandon Wilhelm, who was 10th Sunday on his No 24J Mike Butler Racing Honda. Fisher's runner-up performance was a nice rebound from his crash at Sacramento last round, which led to a 17th place finish.

Ryan Wells (No. 94B ERT Racing Honda) closed out the podium on Sunday with Hunter Edwards (No. 93F UMD Automated Systems Honda) and Bronson Bauman (No. 30Z R&D Machine Honda) rounding out the top five, respectively.

Nick Armstrong led the GNC2 point standings coming to Lima but crashed in the LCQ, keeping him out of the main event.

*GNC2 Lima Half-Mile top five results*

1. J.R. Addison (Honda)
2. Davis Fisher (Honda)
3. Ryan Wells (Honda)
4. Hunter Edwards (Honda)
5. Bronson Bauman (Honda)

*GNC2 top five in points after Round 5*

1. Davis Fisher (71)
2. Brandon Wilhelm (64)
3. Jamison Minor (61)
4. Nick Armstrong (56)
5. Andrew Luker (56)​
Next up for the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track is Round 6 of the 2015 season, the Du Quoin Mile, scheduled for July 4 at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds in Du Quoin, Ill. For tickets and more information regarding the event, please visit http://www.showclix.com/event/DuQuoinMileAMA.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63091


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Hayes Doubles Down At Miller​*
Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Josh Hayes once again topped the MotoAmerica Superbike class and left Miller Motorsports Park with the double win and the points lead over teammate Cameron Beaubier.

Although Beaubier earned another second place finish, he struggled in race two. Beaubier was able to capitalize on Roger Hayden's technical misfortune as the Yoshimura Suzuki rider dropped back from Hayes after his bike dropped a valve. Hayden was able to limp his machine home to finish third ahead of rookie teammate Jake Lewis who was riding a lonesome race in fourth.

The battle for fifth overall went to Superstock 1000 rider Josh Day who was able to hold off Superbiker Chris Fillmore on the HMC KTM. Day was also the top Superstock 1000 finisher, also taking home the double win for his Yamalube/Westby Racing squad while Fillmore rounded out the top five in Superbike.

Aprilia HSBK Racing's Sheridan Morais finished second in Superstock ahead of TOBC Racing Yamaha's Taylor Knapp. Although, not a win Knapp, it was a good weekend for Knapp as he made great strides in closing the gap on points leader Jake Gagne. Gagne's bad luck continued in race two as he crashed early in the race while battling with Lewis.

Rounding out the top five in Superstock was a pair of Yamahas-Ryders Alley Racing's Mark Heckles and GN Gonzalez Racing's Shane Narbonne.

*2015 MotoAmerica Miller Motorsports Park Superbike/Superstock 1000 Combined Race Two Results​*
1. Josh Hayes (Yamaha)
2. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha)
3. Roger Hayden (Suzuki)
4. Jake Lewis (Suzuki)
5. Josh Day (Yamaha)
6. Chris Fillmore (KTM)
7. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia)
8. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha)
9. Danny Eslick (Honda)
10. Mark Heckles (Yamaha)

*Superbike Race Two Results*

1. Josh Hayes (Yamaha)
2. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha)
3. Roger Hayden (Suzuki)
4. Jake Lewis (Suzuki)
5. Chris Fillmore (KTM)
6. Danny Eslick (Honda)
7. Bernat Martinez (Yamaha)
8. Sebastiao Ferreira (Kawasaki)
9. Mathew Orange (BMW)

*Superstock 1000 Race Two Results*

1. Josh Day (Yamaha)
2. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia)
3. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha)
4. Mark Heckles (Yamaha)
5. Shane Narbonne (Yamaha)
6. Oleg Pianykh (Yamaha)
7. Jake Gagne (Yamaha)
8. Mark Harper (Yamaha)
9. Marcel Irnie (BMW)
10. Devon McDonough (Aprilia)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36170/Racing-Article/Josh-Hayes-Doubles-Down-At-Miller.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica: JD Beach Unstoppable At Miller​*
Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves/Yamaha's JD Beach repeated his masterclass performance and dominated the MotoAmerica Supersport class once again, crossing the line a whopping 9.979 seconds ahead of Latus Motors Racing Triumph's Bobby Fong. Rounding out the podium was Beach's teammate Garrett Gerloff.

Beach led straight away and was the only one to knock down consistent laps in the 1:53s. Behind Beach the battle for second was heated between Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha's Josh Herrin and Gerloff, with Fong lurking behind the Yamahas.

In the end, Herrin was struck with what appeared to be a technical issue and Fong took advantage to take second, with Gerloff .209 of a second back in third.

Cameron Petersen rode his RoadRace Factory Yamaha across the line in a lonely fourth. In fifth was M4 Suzuki/SportbikeTrackGear.com's David Anthony ahead of Petersen's teammate Tomas Puerta.

Still recovering from his training accident on his bicycle earlier this week, Kyle Wyman brought his Yamaha home in seventh. Tuned Racing Yamaha's Corey Alexander was eighth ahead of privateer-Yamaha rider Kaled Be Keyrel.

Rounding out the top 10 was Team H35 Honda's Benny Solis, Jr.

Herrin's young teammate Joe Roberts continued to dominate the Superstock 600 class, taking his eighth win of the season and extending his points lead to 37 over second-place finisher Richie Escalante. Escalante, who had a much healthier bike than race one, gave Roberts a run for his money early on in the race but was unable to hold him off and ultimately settled for second.

Tuned Racing's Bryce Prince made his second trip to the podium this weekend in third. Rounding out the top five was Mach 1 Motorsports' Wyatt Farris and HB Racing Yamaha's Michael Gilbert.

*2015 MotoAmerica Miller Motorsports Park Supersport Race Two Results​*
1. JD Beach (Yamaha)
2. Bobby Fong (Triumph)
3. Garrett Gerloff (Yamaha)
4. Cameron Petersen (Yamaha)
5. David Anthony (Suzuki)
6. Tomas Puerta (Yamaha)
7. Kyle Wyman (Yamaha)
8. Corey Alexander (Yamaha)
9. Kaleb De Keyrel (Yamaha)
10. Benny Solis, Jr. (Honda)

*Superstock 600 Race Two Results*

1. Joe Roberts (Yamaha)
2. Richie Escalante (Yamaha)
3. Bryce Prince (Yamaha)
4. Wyatt Farris (Yamaha)
5. Michael Gilbert (Yamaha)
6. Conner Blevins (Kawasaki)
7. JC Camacho (Yamaha)
8. Travis Wyman (Yamaha)
9. Andy DiBrino (Yamaha)
10. Gage McAllister (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36168/Racing-Article/MotoAmerica--JD-Beach-Unstoppable-At-Miller.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Castle Rock TT National Cancelled​*
The Castle Rock TT, originally scheduled for Aug. 1, has been canceled due to unforeseen circumstances with the Mt. St. Helens Motorcycle Club, the promoters of the event.

"We regret not being able to host AMA Pro Flat Track and the Castle Rock TT in 2015," said Jeremiah Cameron, president of the Mt. St. Helens Motorcycle Club. "We are looking forward to using this year to focus on making our club healthy again and we are optimistic about 2016 and the possibility of bringing AMA Pro Flat Track back."

The Castle Rock TT dates back as far as 1965 as part of the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule. In 2014, Henry Wiles took the checkered flag en route to sweeping both TTs on the schedule, as he also won the Peoria TT.

The historic Peoria TT, set for Aug. 16 at the iconic Peoria Motorcycle Club in Peoria, Ill., is now the lone Tourist Trophy event on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule.

"This is unfortunate for our many fans in the Pacific Northwest," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "We hope to bring the sport back to the region in 2016 and beyond."

Next up on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule is the Du Quoin Mile in Du Quoin, Ill., on July 4. The event marks AMA Pro Flat Track's return to the historic Magic Mile after a nine-year hiatus.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63101


----------



## Ckg2011

*WERA Racing At Barber Motorsports Park This Coming Weekend​*
The Pirelli/WERA Sportsman Series presented by Marietta Motorsports will be celebrating the 4th of July at Barber Motorsports Park in Birmingham, Alabama! Saturday will see the WERA Vintage Riders take to the track featuring the Raven V2 class and Solo Racing will also be on tap for the day.

Sunday will be the Pirelli/WERA Sportsman riders featuring the Grom Cup by Honda, Amish Racing Heavyweight Superbike and Superstock and the OneVision Senior Superbike Classes along with all the other Sprint races on tap.

Camping is available and tickets are sold at the gate - come on out and see if you can pick the stars of the future in the sport of motorcycle road racing!

WERA Motorcycle Roadracing was founded in 1973 and remains the foremost place to develop talent in the sport of motorcycle Roadracing. The legacy of Pro riders on a National and World level is legendary. All events are run by WERA Motorcycle Roadracing and they go coast to coast offering entry level racing with the WERA Sportsman Series as well as a Pro-Am Series with the WERA National Challenge Series, WERA Motorcycle Roadracing also offer Vintage Racing.

For more information on WERA Motorcycle Roadracing please check out our web site at wera.com!

*Source:*
http://www.roadracingworld.com/news/wera-racing-at-barber-motorsports-park-this-coming-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing, Sinclair Team Up For AMA Pro Flat Track Coverage​*
AMA Pro Racing today announced an agreement with Sinclair Television Group, Inc., a wholly-owned subsidiary of Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. (Nasdaq: SBGI), to offer syndicated network television coverage in select markets for eight AMA Pro Flat Track events in the summer of 2015.

Sinclair's coverage - offered through its American Sports Network (ASN) - will showcase AMA Pro Flat Track events held throughout the United States from March to August in eight consecutive weeks of tape-delayed telecasts. Coverage will begin on July 4 with the second night of the DAYTONA Flat Track doubleheader held during Daytona's Bike Week in March. The summer run of programming will culminate with the Peoria TT on Aug. 22. Initial clearance will include 14 Sinclair markets.

"We are excited to enter into this relationship with AMA Pro Racing, a premier professional motorcycle racing organization," said Doron Gorshein, Chief Operating Officer of Sinclair Networks Group. "Through our distribution of the AMA Pro Flat Track events on ASN, we hope to increase exposure and support of a sport that already has a large fan base on social media and following in the motorsport industry. The initiative also allows us to diversify the sports content available on ASN and distribute that content to mass audiences through broadcast television."

The 30-minute shows will air on weekends in each participating market, and will also be available for streaming on AMAProRacing.com and FansChoice.tv two weeks after their initial Sinclair/ASN telecast. Live streaming coverage of all AMA Pro Flat Track events will continue to be available at FansChoice.tv.

The Sinclair coverage, hosted by longtime motorsports announcer Ralph Sheheen with analysis from seven-time AMA Pro Flat Track champion Chris Carr, will feature 25 laps of bar-to-bar racing action by the top dirt track motorcycle racing talent in the world as they battle for guts and glory in AMA Pro Flat Track's premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

"Forming this relationship with Sinclair is all about bringing the excitement of flat track motorcycle racing to new fans," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "The increased exposure from these network television broadcasts is sure to widen our fan base and provide great value to our partners and those who support the riders and teams in our paddock."

*The complete 2015 broadcast schedule on Sinclair/ASN:*

July 4 DAYTONA Flat Track II 
July 11 Springfield Mile I 
July 18 Sacramento Mile 
July 25 Lima Half-Mile 
Aug. 1 Du Quoin Mile 
Aug. 8 Indy Mile
Aug. 15 Black Hills Half-Mile
Aug. 22 Peoria TT​
The initial clearances include Sinclair affiliates in the markets listed below. Additional markets are anticipated over the course of the relationship and will be announced as clearances are obtained.

Fresno-Visalia, Calif.
Gainesville, Fla.
Macon, Ga.
Boise, Idaho
Ottumwa, Iowa-Kirksville, Mo.
Wichita-Hutchinson, Kan.
Paducah, Ky.-Cape Girardeau, Mo.-Harrisburg, Ill.
Columbia-Jefferson City, Mo.
Las Vegas, Nev.
Reno, Nev.
Albany-Schenectady-Troy, N.Y.
Harrisburg-Lancaster-Lebanon-York, Pa. 
Charleston, S.C.
Green Bay-Appleton, Wisc.

*About Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc.:*
Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. is the largest and one of the most diversified television broadcasting companies in the country with affiliations with all the major networks. Sinclair regularly uses its website as a key source of company information which can be accessed at www.sbgi.net.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63007


----------



## Ckg2011

*MOTOAMERICA Will Debut Open Exhaust At Mazada Raceway​*
MotoAmerica Superbike and Superstock 1000 machines will be significantly louder beginning with round seven of the 2015 AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Championship at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, July 17-19.

A new rule pushes the decibel limit of the motorcycles participating in the series' premier class from the current 107, just like World Superbike, to 115, on par with top four-wheel series.

"I've always been a fan of bikes that make noise," MotoAmerica founding partner and former Team Roberts manager Chuck Aksland said. "When MotoGP went to four-strokes, Kenny, the team, and I were big proponents of letting people hear what those machines really sound like."

Now Superbikes are getting their chance to kick spectators' emotions into high gear. "Superbikes are the baddest race bikes in the US," Aksland said. "In my opinion, and in the opinion of a lot of other people, the sound that currently comes from a Superbike doesn't identify with its actual performance."

Participation is encouraged but not mandatory, and the design of the exhaust system is in the hands of the teams. "When MotoGP bikes fire up," Aksland said, "you know what to expect. We want our fans to think about Superbikes the same way."

Spectators at the Indianapolis 500 this past May got a hint of what is to come when Monster Energy Graves Yamaha riders Cameron Beaubier and Josh Hayes lapped the 2.5-mile oval prior to the race aboard unmuffled YZF-R1 Superbikes.

When you hear something like that for the first time, Aksland says, you don't quickly forget it. "I had relatives in the stands at Indy. They don't know anything about motorcycles, but they heard those bikes and they were impressed."

Mazda Raceway is just the beginning, says Aksland. "I did a straw poll of the racetracks on our schedule," Aksland said, "and everybody thought it was a great idea. It's good for fans and relates noise to performance, as it should be. Everybody is pretty pumped."

*Source:*
http://www.motoamerica.com/video-mo...ock-1000-exhaust-mazda-raceway?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## Ckg2011

*MOTOAMERICA Facebook Fans Weigh In On New Superbike Noise Regulations​*
Comments from MotoAmerica Facebook fans have thus far been largely in favor of the new Superbike and Superstock 1000 sound regulations that will go into effect at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca for round seven of the 2015 AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Championship.

In a nutshell, the new rule pushes the decibel limit of the motorcycles participating in MotoAmerica's top two classes from the current 107, identical to World Superbike, to 115, on par with MotoGP.

While at least two teams, Monster Energy Graves Yamaha and RoadRace Factory Orion, have already developed systems for the YZF-R1s raced by Josh Hayes, Cameron Beaubier, and Jake Gagne, another high-profile team, Yoshimura Suzuki, is on the fence.

"Our position is if we don't see performance gains there is really no reason to make the exhaust louder," said Yoshimura R&D Senior Vice President Don Sakakura said. "We're still working on different options, and I don't know what we'll end up with. We may finish the year off where we are now."
We've posted many of your Facebook responses below. Add one of your own comments at the end of the story if you like.

I never realized how much of the enjoyment and excitement of motorcycle racing had to do with noise until I went to Indianapolis for the MotoGP race a couple years ago. I stood in the horseshoe area, after the back straight, and watched the E-bike race. Not taking anything away from the skills of those riders but it was BORING! Those bikes were no comparison after hearing MotoGP bikes. Even with your eyes closed, you could tell what brand of motorcycle just passed by at 150 mph.

I agree with the comments regarding the integral ideal of sound. MotoGP bikes going by you on the throttle is almost a religious experience for me. And the sound of a V-twin, especially a Ducati? OMG, that's sexual!

I fondly recall the 990cc MotoGP era when Valentino Rossi's Yamaha was probably the only bike with a silencer. Loris Capirossi at full chuff on his Ducati you could feel in your gut. That said, 107 decibels is still crazy loud and quite dangerous to human ears without protection. Properly engineered headers and silencer can make intoxicating sounds within a 107 limit. Given the recent history with Laguna Seca and other tracks, not to mention rider safety and paddock personnel, this just seems like the wrong direction.

Oh, please. Have you seen the pit crews? They all wear full radio headsets for communication and protection.

Good move. After attending my first Lucas Off Road Series race, I was reminded why it is a better show when race machines sound like race machines. I hate loud pipes on the street, but racebikes on a racetrack should sound dangerous. That's what helps make it a show. Uncork those things and carry on!

This is so exciting for the fans and will make the experience much more visceral.

This organization is absolutely on the right track. It is why we're proud to be one of Elena Myers' sponsors. No one wants to see and hear any motorsports event in silence. That's why electric will never catch on as a spectator event.

You need to get people so excited about a event that they'll be thinking about attending next year before this year's event is over. Sound is part of that spectacle. Without the boom at a fireworks show, why would you go? Keep up the good work, MotoAmerica. You're headed in the right direction.

Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca raceway may have raised the noise level for Superbikes on race day, but for track days they have reduced it to 90 decibels. Now even stock motorcycles can't pass the sound test.

I think it's a great idea. Having been to a MotoGP race, I think the sound is absolutely integral to the overall experience. If you're going to push motorcycle racing to people who aren't die-hard fans, making the experience more memorable is the way to go.

This new 115 decibel limit is as used by the FIM on MotoGP bikes since 2011. Previously, the limit was 130. So MotoGP is moving quieter while MotoAmerica is getting louder despite tracks facing objections to loud events. I just hope MotoAmerica isn't limiting itself to fewer venues, not to mention the health and safety to riders and paddock personnel.

I live near Phoenix, and there is a perfectly wonderful road-race course on the west side of town near Luke Air Force Base. The developer followed every law when he built the track, and yet after getting all the necessary permits and building his track, the NIMBYs decided it was too loud and he was forced to shutdown. He redid everything to meet the new regulations and reopened years later. And, wait for it, the NIMBYs again decided it was too loud and he has been forced to shut down again. So, by all means, let's have louder bikes.

Finally someone has come to his senses. Racebikes should be loud! Maybe crowds will start coming back if the spectacle returns. The attraction to racing has always been the experience, both visual and aural.

I like the sound of a good bike, but honestly, I think this is the wrong direction. So many tracks and places to ride are shut down due to noise levels. To me, keeping the sound crisp but responsible seems like it would do more to promote the sport.

Except that it doesn't. Less excitement for the fans equals less people in seats and, overall, less interest in the series. It's a show, plain and simple. You don't go to a fireworks display just because of the pretty colors. The aural side of the experience is just as important and provides for a higher level of grandeur.

I attended all but one MotoGP race at Laguna and most of the World Superbike races. On Saturday, the MotoGP bikes were fatiguing after just two laps. People with ear protection stayed, those without left the stands to purchase some or watched the race in tents on closed-circuit TV. On Sunday, the talk in the stands was all about how ear protection was necessary and that fans were suffering headaches and hearing loss from practice.

MotoAmerica needs all the sponsors it can get, but personally, I've grown out of any desire to hear more than 100 decibels.
About friggin' time&#8230;

Motorcycles are quiet compared to a nitro funny car. Quit being babies.

Speaking as a fan, I don't agree with this change. The bikes are loud enough already to hurt my ears, and I had a hard time getting my daughter to leave her earplugs in at Barber Motorsports Park.

All these people are ******* and whining. Who actually goes to the races? I'm a quadriplegic and I still make two events each year.

I hope this doesn't come back and bite MotoAmerica (and us) in the butt.
Thanks, Mr. Rainey.

I still miss the old two-strokes. The sound was awesome.
This is great! I wish it would have been implemented at Miller Motorsports Park last weekend.

*Source:*
http://www.motoamerica.com/motoamer...ew-superbike-noise-regulations?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## Ckg2011

*Paris Gains Speed At Miller​*
M4 MPH Racing's Melissa Paris continued to show signs of progress, registering another promising outing in this past weekend's MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Championship round at Miller Motorsports Park in Tooele, Utah.

Paris dropped more than a second off her time from practice to first qualifying, and then slashed her mark by nearly another full second in second qualifying to log the 12th-best time of the session at 1:57.769 aboard her Team Hammer Contract Services-supported Suzuki GSX-R600.

Paris backed up that performance in the weekend's twin races, logging a pair of 12th-place finishes. The simple results don't tell the entire story, however, as Paris continues to close the gap on the time sheets separating her from the next group of riders in front of her.

She said, "I was pumped going in because Miller has always been a good track for me. I have had some nice races there in the past and I had a definite set of goals going in. I was happy on Friday. My mechanic was really on point and we got up to speed quickly. Then we qualified 12th in a good session on Saturday, maybe the best one of the year for us.

"I was pleased with race one on Saturday. I made up one position and held it for most of the race. I made a mistake at the end and ended up finishing 12th. 
On Sunday, I was trying super hard and went a little backward from Saturday, but I feel really positive about how things are going. It seems like we keep finishing in the same spots, but we are cutting time to the leaders so I am really positive about that. We're making progress and sometimes it feels like baby steps but I'm getting closer to the front and going quicker and quicker."

Paris will look to make further gains when the series picks back up alongside the superstars of the Superbike World Championship at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca in Monterey, California, on July 17-19.

*Source:*
http://www.motoamerica.com/melissa-paris-gains-speed-miller-motorsports-park


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Baker Earns Lima Half-Mile Win; Jared Mees Leaves Ohio With Harley-Davidson GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Points Lead​*
Brad Baker's dominating Lima Half-Mile victory at the Allen County Fairgrounds in Lima, Ohio, was the former Grand National Champion's first of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Season.

Baker crossed the finish line before all of his rival Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitors and has now finished inside the top five in three consecutive main events in the premier class.

Baker's dominance on Sunday didn't just come in the main event, as he checked out during his heat race and also earned the Dash for Cash victory. The Dryad, Wash., product now sits fourth in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings and it's looking more and more like he's in his 2013 championship form.

Baker currently leads the Sunoco "Go the Distance Award" battle with 142.41 miles ridden so far in 2015. The $15,000 point fund will be disbursed to the riders that complete the furthest distance in their respective classes.

Kenny Coolbeth, Jr.'s luck was just the opposite of Baker's. The No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson competitor never found his groove and suffered mechanical woes on Sunday, as he failed to qualify for the GNC1 main event. After opting to use his provisional start card to enter the main, Coolbeth was still unable to get it going and the three-time GNC1 champion settled for a 17th place finish.

Coolbeth dropped from first to third in the standings following his Lima Half-Mile effort, and the Morris, Conn., native will be looking for a bounce-back performance this weekend at the Du Quoin Mile.

"I go to every race to do the best I can," said a disappointed Coolbeth. "Today was the best that I could do. Du Quoin is unique, it's going to be tough there too, but we'll be ready."

Though he finished off the podium for only the second time in five rounds this season, Jared Mees left Ohio with the GNC1 points lead after finishing fourth in the main event aboard his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine.

"It feels good to come away with the points lead, but I always like staying on the box," said Mees. "I'm a little disappointed because I felt like we had a good chance of being there at the end of the race, but the lines really changed and Briar (Bauman) got me at the end. This track is hit or miss for me. Sometimes I come here and I'm fast and a threat to win and sometimes I come here and I'm average. Overall it was positive for us to come away with the points lead, though."

After winning the Lima Half-Mile in 2011 and 2012, Sammy Halbert rode the No. 7 Briggs Auto Harley-Davidson to second place on Sunday to complete his best performance so far this season. Halbert has now landed inside the top ten in every main event in 2015, and his consistency has him sitting second in the points after five rounds.

Briar Bauman, pilot of the No. 14 Hart Racing Kawasaki, placed third at Lima for his best performance of 2015. The Salinas, Calif., native now sits seventh in the standings.

Jeffrey Carver was another young rider who impressed on Sunday, as he rode the No. 23 Don's Kawasaki machine to fifth place at Lima and boosted himself into a tie for 10th in the standings.

Carver was the recipient of the MotoBatt Hard Charger Award, as he worked his way through the field after starting from 15th on the grid.

"I'm really happy with fifth," said Carver. "After having to go to a semi, I just wanted to put it in the main and win the MotoBatt Hard Charger Award and that's what I did. That was the goal, to get into the top six from starting on the third row. We did the same thing last round at Sacramento, when it was me, Coolbeth and Smith all tied for the award but Smith got up there and was able to win it. It was nice to have two weekends in a row being able to charge from the back and compete for the award."

There wasn't a rider who carried more momentum than Bryan Smith did entering the weekend. However, coming off two straight wins, Smith wasn't quite able to match the speed of the other top riders on the pea-gravel surface and finished eighth at Lima. As a result, the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki pilot dropped to sixth in the standings.

No. 44 Latus Motorsports Triumph competitor Brandon Robinson finished ninth at Lima and now sits fifth in the standings.

After five rounds of action, No. 77 Parkinson Brother's Racing Kawasaki rider Kyle Johnson leads No. 17F Don's Kawasaki pilot Jarod Vanderkooi in the 2015 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year chase by a single point. The $5,000 year-end award will go to the eligible rookie rider who earns the most points in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Lima Half-Mile top five results​*
1. Brad Baker (Harley-Davidson)
2. Sammy Halbert (Kawasaki)
3. Briar Bauman (Kawasaki)
4. Jared Mees (Harley-Davidson)
5. Jeffrey Carver Jr., (Kawasaki)
6. Henry Wiles (Harley-Davidson)
7. Robert Pearson (KTM)
8. Bryan Smith (Kawasaki)
9. Brandon Robinson (Triumph)
10. Stevie Bonsey (Harley-Davidson)​
*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines top five in points after Round 5*

1. Jared Mees (77)
2. Sammy Halbert (74)
3. Kenny Coolbeth (69)
4. Brad Baker (69)
5. Brandon Robinson (66)
6. Bryan Smith (63)
7. Briar Bauman (49)
8. Henry Wiles (42)
9. Robert Pearson (42)
10. Stevie Bonsey (41)​
*GNC2​*
J.R. Addison, riding the No. 24F Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda, earned the GNC2 Lima Half-Mile victory on Sunday in front of his hometown crowd. It was the Bucyrus, Ohio, native's first win of the 2015 season and he now sits seventh in the point standings.

No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda pilot, Davis Fisher, finished second at Lima and recaptured the GNC2 points lead after forfeiting it last round at Sacramento.

After finishing in the top five in his previous three GNC2 main events, Brandon Wilhelm rode his No. 24J Mike Butler Racing Honda to a 10th place finish at Lima. He sits second in the standings behind Fisher.

Sixth place finisher and No. 27U Roy Built Honda pilot Jamison Minor sits third in the points after five rounds.

No. 36B K.C. Cycle rider Kolby Carlile finished 15th at Lima and is the current Sunoco "Go the Distance Award" leader with 99.44 miles ridden so far in 2015.

Next up for the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track is Round 6 of the 2015 season, the Du Quoin Mile, scheduled for July 4 at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds in Du Quoin, Ill. For tickets and more information regarding the event, please visit http://www.showclix.com/event/DuQuoinMileAMA.

*GNC2 Lima Half-Mile top five results*

1. J.R. Addison (Honda)
2. Davis Fisher (Honda)
3. Ryan Wells (Honda)
4. Hunter Edwards (Honda)
5. Bronson Bauman (Honda)
6. Jamison Minor (Honda)
7. Dan Bromley (KTM)
8. Dalton Gauthier (Yamaha)
9. Andrew Luker (Honda)
10. Brandon Wilhelm (Honda)

*GNC2 top five in points after Round 5*

1. Davis Fisher (71)
2. Brandon Wilhelm (64)
3. Jamison Minor (61)
4. Nick Armstrong (56)
5. Andrew Luker (56)
6. Dalton Gauthier (51)
7. J.R. Addison (50)
8. Dan Bromley (50)
9. Justin Jones (48 )
10. Bronson Bauman (47)​
*Source:*
http://home.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63114


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Hits Social Media Milestone, Reaches A Half-Million Facebook "Likes"​*
The most historic form of motorcycle racing in the world reached a very modern milestone in terms of popularity on Wednesday. The official Facebook page for AMA Pro Flat Track - the top dirt track motorcycle racing series in the world - reached the 500,000 "likes" threshold.

Since 2011, the page has engaged and informed flat track fans from around the world. In all, people from 45 different countries have "liked" AMA Pro Flat Track on Facebook, and the page continues to show exciting growth as flat track gains popularity around the globe.

"Reaching a social media milestone like a half-million 'likes' on Facebook is just another indicator of the strength and growth of this great sport," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "We are thankful to all of our fans who follow us on Facebook and our other social media channels."

In 2015, flat track's popularity around the globe has reached a fever pitch. Australian road racing legend Troy Bayliss made international headlines when he announced his plans to race select AMA Pro Flat Track events on a Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Scrambler-inspired Ducati. Flat track also made its X Games debut in June when Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at the X Games helped kick off the popular extreme sports showcase in Austin, Texas. In Europe, more and more eyes have been on flat track as MotoGP superstars Marc Marquez and Valentino Rossi continue to use the sport for training.

To visit the AMA Pro Flat Track Facebook page, click here: http://www.facebook.com/AMAProFlatTrackSeries.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63122


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Make Their Return To The Historic Du Quoin Mile On July 4th​*
The roots of AMA Pro Flat Track are deeply entrenched in many places throughout the country, from areas legendary riders call home, to the sites of current and former events. Du Quoin, Ill., is one of those places where the flat track history books go back far, all the way to 1955.

On Saturday, July 4, the best flat track motorcycle racers in the world will once again come to race the Magic Mile, marking the end of a nine-year hiatus.

Fans can watch all the action from the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv. On-track sessions begin with practice and qualifying at 2:30 p.m. CT (3:30 p.m. ET, 12:30 p.m. PT). Heat races begin at 7 p.m. CT (8 p.m. ET, 5 p.m. PT) and the main events are slated for 9 p.m. CT (10 p.m. ET, 7 p.m. PT).

Chris Carr, now the color commentator for AMA Pro Flat Track's broadcasts on FansChoice.tv, won the last Du Quoin Mile in 2005. Many other icons of flat track, Scott Parker, Bubba Shobert, Ricky Graham and Jay Springsteen, have also claimed victories in Du Quoin. Everett Brashear won the first ever Du Quoin Mile in 1955.

This time around, the winner will be from a new group of riders who are all hoping to add their names to the ledger of dirt track greats.

Jared Mees will pilot the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine at Du Quoin. He enters the race, Round 6 of the AMA Pro Flat Track season, with the lead in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines standings. Mees leads by three points over Sammy Halbert (No. 7 Briggs Auto Kawasaki), 77-74, with Kenny Coolbeth Jr. (No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson) in third with 69 points.

Brad Baker was simply untouchable in Round 5, the Lima Half-Mile on June 28. The Washington native dusted the field on his No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson and moved into fourth in the standings, a single point behind Coolbeth. The 2013 Grand National Champion will look to carry his momentum into Illinois, as he has finished no worse than fourth in the last three AMA Pro Flat Track events and was third in Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at the X Games on June 4.

Brandon Robinson, riding the No. 44 Latus Motorsports Triumph, sits fifth in the standings entering Du Quoin, just two points behind Baker.

When it comes to Miles though, the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki of Bryan Smith comes to mind first. Smith has won both Miles already contested in 2015 - Springfield and Sacramento. The Michigan native was eighth at Lima and sits sixth in the points with 63, still well within striking distance of the championship leaders.

Smith won gold at the X Games, and with Halbert (silver) and Baker (bronze) also in the field, all three X Games medalists will be racing at Du Quoin. In all, around 20 X Games athletes are scheduled to race at the Magic Mile Saturday.

No current rider has an AMA Pro Flat Track win to their credit at the Du Quoin Mile, and Shobert's victory in 1988 on a Honda was the last time any manufacturer besides Harley-Davidson emerged victorious at the Magic Mile.

The up-and-comers in the GNC2 class will arrive in Du Quoin with a new points leader. Last year's championship runner-up, Davis Fisher, is atop the standings on his No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda.

This will be the first ever race for the GNC2 class at the Du Quoin Mile, and riders will be on twin-cylinder machines for the second time in 2015. At the Springfield Mile, the first GNC2 twins race this year, Fisher took the checkered flag with Jamison Minor and Nick Armstrong rounding out the podium.

Fisher leads Brandon Wilhelm (No. 24J Mike Butler Racing Honda) by seven points in the championship hunt, 71-64, after five rounds. Minor sits third in the GNC2 point standings on his No. 27U Roy Built Honda and Armstrong has slid back to fourth after failing to reach the main event at the Lima Half-Mile on his No. 44E Southland Racing Honda. Armstrong will look to bounce back at Du Quoin and has reason to be optimistic, as he was third and first in the previous two Miles this season.

At Lima, Fisher finished second to J.R. Addison, who claimed his first victory of the 2015 season aboard his No. 24F Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda.

Andrew Luker, the Round 1 winner from the season-opening DAYTONA Flat Track doubleheader, sits fifth in the points on his No. 11Z machine. The Californian has reached all five mains in 2015 and he'll be going for his third top five at Du Quoin.

For tickets and more information regarding the event, please visit http://www.showclix.com/event/DuQuoinMileAMA.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63125


----------



## Ckg2011

*Classic Flat Track: Du Quion Mile 1995 Grand National Main Finish​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Official AMA Pro Flat Track Merchandise Now Available For Purchase Online Through All-New Website​*
Official AMA Pro Flat Track apparel and merchandise has now been made available for purchase at www.amaproflattrackmerchandise.com.

Fans are now able to shop for t-shirts, hoodies, headwear, polos and other AMA Pro Flat Track-branded products from Howe Enterprises away from the track.

Earlier this year, Howe Enterprises and AMA Pro Racing announced a renewed, two-year partnership that extends the successful relationship through the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

"Everyone at Howe Enterprises is so very excited about the new website full of officially licensed AMA Pro Flat Track merchandise, and new product is hitting the web store weekly," said Joe Howe, Owner of Howe Enterprises. "As the owner of 'HE' and, more importantly, a huge fan of AMA Pro Flat Track, I personally thank the many fans who have visited our Official Merchandise trailer through the past few events from across the country. Now is time to spread the word to wear the brand and visit the store online! AMA Pro Flat Track is firing up right now and so is the brand."

"We've been thrilled with our partnership with Joe Howe," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "We're excited to make it even easier for fans of AMA Pro Flat Track to purchase this great merchandise and show their support for our series and our incredible sport."

Fans can visit the Howe Enterprises merchandise trailer during Round 6 of the AMA Pro Flat Track season on July 4 at the Du Quoin Mile at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds in Du Quoin, Ill.

Tickets to the Du Quoin Mile can be purchased by visiting http://www.showclix.com/event/DuQuoinMileAMA.

Fans can watch every round of the AMA Pro Flat Track season live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63133


----------



## Ckg2011

*Red Bud Kicks Off Second Half of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Season​*
The second half of the 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship, sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, will commence this weekend as the world's most prestigious motocross series continues its Independence Day tradition with the 41st Annual Red Bull RedBud National in Buchanan, Michigan.

The seventh round of the season will take place on the 4th of July for just the sixth time ever, and leading the way into action is the Red Bull KTM duo of Ryan Dungey and Marvin Musquin, who sit atop the 450 Class and 250 Class standings, respectively.

The annual visit to RedBud also signifies the second of three rounds to be showcased on live network television on NBC.

At the previous round from Budds Creek, Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia finally broke through for the first overall win of his 450 Class career, overcoming incredibly difficult conditions that resulted from an afternoon of rain and thunderstorms.

In the 250 Class, Musquin earned his third overall win of the season, but was unexpectedly challenged for the victory by CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha's Alex Martin, who not only earned the first moto win of his career, but also tied for the overall with Musquin to ultimately earn a career-best runner-up finish.

Since the untimely departure of GEICO Honda's Eli Tomac from the championship as a result of injury, Dungey and defending champion Ken Roczen, who rides for RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing, have dominated the 450 Class and, in turn, have opened a considerable gap over the rest of the field in the championship standings.

However, the unpredictable conditions at Budds Creek opened the door for another rider to emerge at the forefront of the division.

A native of New York, Barcia is arguably more comfortable in the wet than perhaps any other rider in the series and thrived all afternoon.

While Dungey took a convincing win in Moto 1, he had a big crash off the start of Moto 2 and was left to fight his way through the field when conditions were at their worst.

Barcia, who had grabbed the holeshot, took full advantage and cruised to his maiden victory both in the premier class and for the Joe Gibbs Racing Motocross effort who signed him for the 2015 season and earned just its second win in its eighth season of competition.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Christophe Pourcel and Team Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett joined Barcia on the overall podium, with all three riders recording career-best efforts.

Dungey's absence was his first of the 2015 season and his come-from-behind 12th-place effort in the final moto marked his first finish outside the top 10 this summer.

Dungey's misfortune in the second moto was the opportunity Roczen needed to try and chip away at the 37-point deficit he faces in the championship.

However, the German titleholder was a bit under the weather at Budds Creek and ultimately tied his championship rival in points for the afternoon following 5-4 finishes.

For Dungey it was a best-case scenario in such a potentially damaging incident and despite getting the worst of what Mother Nature had to offer, he walked away healthy and still in full control of his own championship destiny.

Both Dungey and Roczen are former winners at RedBud, which should make for anticipated showdown Saturday afternoon. In fact, these two riders are the only past winners in the 450 Class field at the track.

Roczen took the overall a season ago en route to the title, while Dungey has sat atop the podium twice, during his championship-winning campaigns in 2010 and 2012.

With his breakthrough victory last weekend, Barcia should be expected to push the front duo, while Pourcel, Baggett and Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson will all look to build upon their overall podium results this season.

The action in the 250 Class last weekend continued the back and forth trend we've seen between Musquin and defending champion Jeremy Martin, who rides for Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha, all season.

Surges of momentum have been met with bouts of misfortune for both riders throughout the first half of 2015 and as a result, the points lead has changed hands between the two on several occasions.

At Budds Creek, Martin looked to have the upper hand in the first moto after Musquin crashed and settled for a seventh-place finish, but in the ensuing moto it was Musquin who put himself at the front of the field while Martin faced adversity.

That shift in fortune provided an unlikely but winning 7-1 moto effort for Musquin compared to Martin's 2-6 results that ended up costing him two points in the championship.

Now 10 points separate Musquin from Martin with three overall wins apiece. Earlier this season Musquin enjoyed a 19-point lead only to see that erased in the span of a single moto.

With six rounds remaining this spirited battle still has a lot more ahead and as the defending winner at RedBud, and the only past winner in the 250 Class field, Martin hopes for another big points swing this weekend.

For Alex Martin, his breakout performance at Budds Creek couldn't have come at a better time, mere days after it was announced that he would join his brother at Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha for the 2016 season with the first factory opportunity of his career.

Alex's wild win in the opening moto broke the stranglehold his brother and Musquin held on the division up to that point, winning the first 10 motos of the season.

He had his work cut out for him in Moto 2, but battled his way to a seventh-place finish after coming out of the gate outside the top 10. His 1-7 moto scores equaled those of Musquin, but the second moto tiebreaker was the deciding factor in keeping Alex from his first ever overall victory, still resulting in his first ever appearance on an overall podium.

Three of the strongest 250 Class riders in recent weeks have been Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki duo of Adam Cianciarulo and Joey Savatgy, as well as Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne.

All three riders finished on the podium in one of the motos at Budds Creek, with Savatgy claiming his first overall podium of the season when all was said and done. Each rider moved up one spot in the championship standings as a result of their performance, with Cianciarulo now third, Savatgy fourth and Osborne fifth.

RedBud has served as the centerpiece of the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship for decades, both as a result of its placement in the middle of the season and its distinction as being one of the most highly attended events on the schedule.

The track hosted its first ever Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship event in 1974, but it wasn't until 1978 that it found a home as the sport's way to celebrate Independence Day, establishing a tradition that has thrived ever since.

Located just above the Michigan-Indiana state line in the beautiful rolling hills of southwestern Michigan, RedBud is among the most highly regarded motocross tracks in the world thanks to its series-leading attendance year after year and arguably the best racing surface in all of American Motocross.

The Red Bull RedBud National gets underway this Saturday, July 4, beginning at 5:30 a.m. PT / 8:30 a.m. ET with practice and qualifying. Opening ceremonies begin at at 9:30 a.m. PT / 12:30 p.m. ET, immediately followed by racing at 10 a.m. PT / 1 p.m. ET.

MAVTV will carry LIVE broadcast coverage of the first motos at 10 a.m. PT / 1 p.m. ET. NBC will showcase the second and final moto of the 450 Class on LIVE network television at 1 p.m. PT / 4 p.m. ET. Tape delayed coverage of the final 250 Class moto can be seen on NBC Sports Network at 8 p.m. PT / 11 p.m. ET.

All the action from RedBud MX can also be seen via the online LIVE-STREAM on ProMotocross.com and the NBC Sports Live Extra app.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36178/...d-Half-of-Lucas-Oil-Pro-Motocross-Season.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: High-Definition LIVE Streaming of Saturday's Du Quoin Mile​*
Round 6 of the AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Du Quoin Mile, is set for Saturday, July 4. The race will be the third of five scheduled Mile events in 2015. Fans can tune-in and catch every second of FansChoice.tv coverage from the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds in Du Quoin, Ill., by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

The race will be the first AMA Pro Flat Track event at the Magic Mile since 2005 when Chris Carr took the checkered flag.

In Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition, No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson rider Jared Mees will try to extend his lead in the point standings with a strong performance at Du Quoin.

No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson pilot Brad Baker is coming off a huge Lima Half-Mile win and the 2013 Grand National Champion will look to carry that momentum over to this weekend.

Bryan Smith will pilot the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki and will try to earn his third straight victory on a Mile course in the premier class this season.

In GNC2, No. 67M Davis Fisher maintains a firm grip on the points lead, but fellow GNC2 competitors Brandon Wilhelm and Jamison Minor will be looking to keep him honest at Du Quoin. Riders in the GNC2 class will also be riding twin-cylinder motorcycles for the second time this year.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Saturday, July 4 at the Du Quoin Mile:​*
*Practice/qualifying:* 2:30 p.m. CT (3:30 p.m. ET, 12:30 p.m. PT)

*Exclusive pre-race show:* 5 p.m. CT (6 p.m. ET, 3 p.m. PT)

*Opening ceremonies:* 6:30 p.m. CT (7:30 p.m. ET, 4:30 p.m. PT)

*Heat races:* 7 p.m. CT (8 p.m. ET. 5 p.m. PT)

*GNC2 main:* 9 p.m. CT (10 p.m. ET. 7 p.m. PT)

*GNC1 main:* 9:30 p.m. CT (10:30 p.m. ET, 7:30 p.m. PT)​
*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63129


----------



## Ckg2011

*Barcia Goes Back-To-Back​*
The 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship celebrated Independence Day on Saturday with the sport's annual tradition in Southwest Michigan, as the Red Bull RedBud National signified the seventh round of the season.

It was a memorable day for the Yamaha brand, as it claimed the overall win in both classes for the first time since Southwick in 1998. One week after he earned the first overall win of his 450 Class career, Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia went back-to-back, exactly six years to the date of the inaugural series victory for Joe Gibbs Racing's motocross effort at RedBud in 2009.

Following a wild afternoon of competition in the 250 Class that showcased five different lead changes, defending champion and Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha rider Jeremy Martin emerged with his fourth overall win of the summer after late passes for the lead in each moto gave him a 1-1 sweep.

Martin's second consecutive win at RedBud also helped him reclaim the points lead following a 17-point swing in the championship standings.

Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey, championship leader in the 450 Class, made the first statement of the day by garnering the Bud Light Fastest Qualifier.

When the opening moto got underway, he positioned himself inside the top two behind Barcia, who claimed the Motosport.com Holeshot Award. Barcia and Dungey set a torrid pace early, which allowed them to eventually open a double-digit margin over the field.

On Lap seven, Dungey was able to make a pass for the lead after patiently waiting for an opportunity to arise. Once out front, he never looked back and went on to earn his fifth moto win of the season by a margin of 3.232 over Barcia, who kept Dungey in sight the entirety of the moto.

RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing's Ken Roczen, the defending series champion, finished third after working his way forward from a fifth-place start.

When the gate dropped on Moto 2, Barcia put his Yamaha out front again to sweep Motosport.com Holeshot Awards for the afternoon, brining his season total to six.

Dungey slotted into second and settled into a pace that allowed the lead duo to pull away from the field once again. Barcia kept Dungey approximately two seconds behind him throughout the moto, but in the late stages the KTM rider picked up the pace and began to pressure the lead.

He got within a bike length of Barcia over the course of the final two laps, but was unable to make a pass as they battled both increasingly challenging track conditions and lapped riders.

Barcia went on to a wire-to-wire win by 1.651 over Dungey. The pair tied for the overall victory with identical moto scores, but Barcia's triumph in the final moto awarded him the tiebreaker. Roczen again followed in third after starting fourth.

"In the first moto I got the holeshot, but Ryan [Dungey] closed in and made the pass. I closed back in but then some lappers got in the way and separated us a bit, but I was feeling confident and happy with the result," said Barcia. "I won last week in the mud and I knew people would think that I won because of [the conditions], so I really wanted to win in dry [conditions] and show I'm able to fight for the win every weekend. Ryan kept me honest in that last moto. He was on me the whole time. It was unbelievable. For me, it was just hammer down the whole time. This is a bigger win for me [than last week] because RedBud is such a challenging track."

Barcia (2-1) and Dungey (1-2) were joined on the overall podium by Roczen (3-3).

"I think we had a great day. We got second in both starts, but if there was anything [to improve today] it'd be there and being able to take the lead on that opening lap," said Dungey. "Overall the day was good and I'm happy with that. The track got rough and it made trying to push forward that much more challenging. I try to win every race [despite a large points lead], but you still have to be smart and make the right choices. Sometimes you just have to realize it's not always worth pushing it too much [and causing a mistake]."

Dungey added to his lead in the 450 Class standings and moved to 44 points ahead of Roczen, while Barcia asserted his third standing. He moved to within 63 points of Dungey and 19 of Roczen.

Martin established himself as the rider to be in the 250 Class after earning the Bud Light Fastest Qualifier in the morning timed practice sessions. When Moto 1 got underway, Martin positioned himself up front but missed out on the Motosport.com Holeshot Award to Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy, who crashed out of the lead on the opening lap.

That allowed Martin to assume control of the moto, with his teammate Cooper Webb and Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin, the entering points leader and winner of the previous round, following in second and third.

Martin's lead lasted for five laps before Webb closed in and took over the top spot. One lap later Martin lost another position to Musquin and soon found himself fighting to stay on the podium.

After briefly giving up third to Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne, Martin retook the position and started his march back towards the front.

Musquin came back under fire from Martin on lap nine and relinquished the spot to set the stage for a showdown between the Star Racing rivals and teammates. Musquin encountered misfortune on Lap 11 when a brief fall dropped him to fourth behind Osborne and would not recover.

Out front Martin consistently closed his deficit to Webb and a battle began between the pair in the closing laps. After carrying too much speed into a corner Webb overshot a turn on the final lap, which allowed Martin to make an inside pass and steal the win by a margin of 2.991. Osborne rounded out the podium in third, with Musquin fourth.

The second moto saw GEICO Honda's Christian Craig claim the Motosport.com Holeshot Award and as the field shuffled into place on the opening lap, Musquin, Webb and Martin once again positioned themselves in the lead group by slotting into second, third and fourth behind Craig.

A battle for second between Musquin and Webb allowed Craig to open a gap during the first couple laps before Webb was able to make the pass stick and take over second on lap two.

Musquin continued to lose ground in the ensuing laps and soon gave up third to his championship rival Martin on lap six. He would eventually drop out of the top five.

A couple laps later the focus of the race returned to the front as Webb closed in on Craig and made an aggressive pass for the lead on lap eight. He was able to pull away quickly and appeared to be in full control of the moto.

However, with the overall win in his sights Webb made a costly mistake on lap 13 and fell. At that same moment Martin was making a pass on Craig for second, but it turned into the lead as both riders rode by Webb as he picked up his bike.

Martin was able to pull away from Craig easily, while Webb reentered the action in fourth behind Osborne.

The reigning champion went on to secure the overall win by 4.947 over Osborne, who passed Craig for second with two laps remaining. Craig held on to finish third for the first podium result of his career.

CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha's Alex Martin was fourth, with Webb fifth and Musquin sixth.

Martin's fourth overall win of the season (1-1) is the most in all of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross. Osborne finished in the runner-up spot (3-2) to tie a career-best result, while Webb managed to stay on the podium despite his adversity in third (2-5). Musquin finished sixth overall (4-6), his second worst result of the season.

"I got off to two really good starts. I was leading the first moto and then my arms got tired. I really struggled for a while but I found a way to turn it around and get back up there. Marvin and I battled a lot today (for the first time this season). We've been dodging each other all season, but today was the day we battled. He's a phenomenal racer and he keeps me on my toes. I saw a yellow flag and thought it was cooper and it ended up being him, so I just tried to pick a line and make a move and it worked. I got lucky there."

Musquin entered RedBud with a 10-point lead over Martin in the 250 Class championship standings, but a 17-point swing in Martin's favor now puts the defending titleholder back top the points for the third time this season. He carries a seven-point lead over Musquin into the next round of the season, while Osborne currently sits third, 91 points out of the lead.

"Today could have been worse. When I crashed [at Thunder Valley] I bruised the bone in my wrist and stretched the ligaments, so it's been tough and I've been dealing with this [since Round 3]," said Musquin. "I've actually been doing really good at the races but this week I tweaked it again. I heard a pop in my wrist and it hurt again. I knew [today] would be tough, but not that tough. This was one of my worst races. It felt good at the beginning of the motos, and my speed was good, but it just got worse and worse later in the race."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...upercross-motocross/barcia-goes-back-to-back/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Jeremy Martin Goes 1-1 To Win RedBud 250 Class​*
Jeremy Martin benefitted from a late race crash by his Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha teammate Cooper Webb to claim the second moto win and thus the overall victory via 1-1 moto finishes at RedBud Raceway in Buchanan, Michigan.

Martin also moved into the lead of the 250 class standings, leaving Michigan with a seven-point lead over former point leader Marvin Musquin after the Red Bull KTM rider had a disastrous 4-6 day.

After taking the early lead in moto one, Martin dropped back to third at one point in the race behind Webb and Musquin, before getting his second wind at the halfway mark and charging back into the lead to claim the first moto win.

In the meantime, Webb, who led part of the race, finished second ahead of Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne and Musquin.

In the second moto, GEICO Honda's Christian Craig grabbed the holeshot and led the first eight laps before Webb took over. Webb would lead the next five laps before fall over in the whoop second and dropping back to fourth.

Martin took advantage of Webb's fall and carried the lead all the way to the finish to complete his 1-1 sweep, while Osborne worked his way up into second for the moto and second overall.

Webb rounded out the overall podium with a 2-5 finish, with Craig going 6-3 for fourth overall.

After seven rounds, Martin holds the point standings with 298 points, followed by Musquin with 291. Osborne moved into third overall at 207.

*250 Class Results​*
1. Jeremy Martin (Yam) 1-1
2. Zach Osborne (Hus) 3-2
3. Cooper Webb (Yam) 2-5
4. Christian Craig (Hon) 6-3
5. Alex Martin (Yam) 5-4
6. Marvin Musquin (KTM) 4-6
7. Aaron Plessinger (Yam) 9-9
8. Chris Alldredge (Kaw) 8-10
9. Jessy Nelson (KTM) 7-11
10. RJ Hampshire (Hon) 14-8​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36182/...-Martin-Goes-1-1-To-Win-RedBud-250-Class.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Smith Wins Nail-Biting Du Quoin Mile; Tristan Avery Takes GNC2 Victory For First AMA Pro Flat Track Win​*
It took a last-lap pass and a photo finish, but Bryan Smith proved yet again to be the rider to beat on Mile circuits. Smith, piloting the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki, claimed the Du Quoin Mile victory on Independence Day Saturday night by less than a hundredth of a second over Jared Mees and Kenny Coolbeth.

The thrilling finish was the perfect way to end AMA Pro Flat Track's return to the Magic Mile after a nine-year hiatus.

Smith's Du Quoin Mile win is his third-straight Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines victory on a Mile course in 2015, and he'll look to add a fourth next Saturday at the Indy Mile in Indianapolis.

"It took everything I had on that last lap to outrun two of my best buddies," said Smith referring to his last-second pass of Mees and Coolbeth. "I hung on tight and was fortunate to come away with the win by a quarter of an inch. Kenny checked out on the restart halfway through (the main event) and I knew I was going to have to ride harder than I had all season if I wanted to catch him. It was fun and nerve wracking at the same time."

Until the checkered flag, Smith hadn't led at any point during the 25-lap main event, and his three-straight wins on a Mile course have him sitting third in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings after six rounds of AMA Pro Flat Track action.

Mees positioned himself for the win on lap 22, when he took the lead from Coolbeth, who had looked to be in control following a restart with 15 laps to go due to an accident involving Henry Wiles (No. 17 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson).

Mees, piloting the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine, was leading all the way into the final turn and even down the front stretch of lap 25, but he didn't have enough to hold off a charging Smith at the line.

Coolbeth finished third to round out the podium on his No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson. The Connecticut native got off to a fantastic start on the staggered restart, and he led for a total of 15 laps during the night's main event. Coolbeth's third place effort was his best performance of 2015 since the season-opening doubleheader at DAYTONA Flat Track when he finished first and third. The three-time champion now sits fourth in the point standings.

Finishing fourth and adding a Ducati into the mix was Johnny Lewis, piloting the No. 10 Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati. Sammy Halbert, riding the No. 7 Briggs Auto Kawasaki closed out the top five with a strong fifth place finish.

Mees extended his championship lead over Halbert to eight points (96-88 ) and Smith moved into third, two points behind Halbert. Coolbeth and Smith both have 86 points, and Brad Baker is fifth in the standings with 76. Baker's No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson suffered a mechanical issue causing him to retire from the race early and he would be scored in 12th at the end of the night.

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Du Quoin Mile top five results*

1. Bryan Smith (Kawasaki)
2. Jared Mees (Harley-Davidson)
3. Kenny Coolbeth (Harley-Davidson)
4. Johnny Lewis (Ducati)
5. Sammy Halbert (Kawasaki)

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines top five in points after Round 6*

1. Jared Mees (96)
2. Sammy Halbert (88 )
3. Bryan Smith (86)
4. Kenny Coolbeth (86)
5. Brad Baker (76)​
*GNC2 Class​*






 *GNC2 Winner Tristan Avery​*
Saturday's GNC2 main event at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds couldn't have been more intense, as young stars Davis Fisher, Tristan Avery and J.R. Addison all fought for the win and were separated by the slimmest of margins on the race's final laps.

In the end, it was Avery, riding the No. 16S Ron Ayers Motorsports Kawasaki, who came away with his first career win in front of Fisher, the GNC2 points leader.

"I was just giving it my best effort out there and was trying to be the No. 1 guy at the end," said Avery. "I couldn't be more proud of my team, my family and everyone who has helped me get to where I am. My team put in tremendous work on the bike and got it working great. I can't thank them enough, and this win is a dream come true for me. It feels amazing to finally get this win."

Fisher, riding the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki, was leading for most of the race before he let Avery pass him in turn 2 on lap 10. Fisher took the lead back when Avery slid up the track in turn 1 and fell back to fourth. The AMA Pro Flat Track rookie steadily climbed back to the front in an impressive display for the youngster.

Although the win slipped away, Fisher still has an 18-point lead in the GNC2 point standings over Jamison Minor (No. 27U Roy Built Kawasaki).

Entering Du Quoin fresh off a Lima Half-Mile win, J.R. Addison proved last weekend was no fluke as the No. 24F Smith Racing Kawasaki rider performed well for the second-straight event. He closed out the podium with a third place finish.

Dan Bromley was fourth on the No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki and Ryan Varnes, riding the No. 68A Varnes Racing Kawasaki, finished fifth.

Next up, the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track head to Indianapolis for the Indy Mile, scheduled to take place on Saturday, July 11 at the Indiana State Fairgrounds. For tickets and information regarding the event, please visit http://www.ticketmaster.com/Indy-Mi...ist/1692790?tm_link=artist_artistvenue_module.

*GNC2 Du Quoin Mile top five results*

1. Tristan Avery (Kawasaki)
2. Davis Fisher (Kawasaki)
3. J.R. Addison (Kawasaki)
4. Dan Bromley (Kawasaki)
5. Ryan Varnes (Kawasaki)

*GNC2 top five in points after Round 6*

1. Davis Fisher (91)
2. Jamison Minor (73)
3. Andrew Luker (69)
4. Brandon Wilhelm (69)
5. J.R. Addison (66)​
*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63141


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC-2 Main Event DuQuoin Mile July 4th 2015​*
http://www.fanschoice.tv/component/...a-pro/2015-du-quoin-mile-gnc2-main-event13194

*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC-1 25 Lap Grand National Main Event DuQuoin Mile July 4th 2015​*
http://www.fanschoice.tv/component/...gnc1-presented-by-vance-hines-main-event23825


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kenny Noyes Involved In Bad Crash In Spain​*
From Flat Track Live Facebook page.



> Our thoughts and prayers are with our amigo Kenny Noyes, who was in a bad crash at a road race in Spain today. Noyes, an American who lives in Spain, finished 3rd to Marc Márquez and Jared Mees in the Superprestigio Dirt Track in Barcelona in December. (Photo: Photo.GP)


 *Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/FlatTrackLive?fref=ts


----------



## Ckg2011

*Craig Inks Deal With GEICO Honda​*
Fresh off the first podium finish of his career at the RedBud National, rider Christian Craig has signed to join the vaunted GEICO Honda race team full time.

Craig has been filling in for injured rider Justin Bogle this summer, his second such part-time gig with the championship-winning group. Now he'll be one of the premiere athletes in both Supercross and motocross.

"I honestly can't put into words how much this opportunity means to me,"

Craig said. "Before I retired, I could have only dreamed of being on the GEICO Honda team and now it's a reality. It's crazy to me and I feel like it's a dream."

The 23-year-old San Diego native, who now lives in Plymouth, Minn., with his wife Paige and their son Jagger, began his original two-wheel dream in 2009 when he debuted with Joe Gibbs Racing. He then moved to Troy Lee Designs, where he raced for four seasons.

After parting ways with TLD at the end of 2013, Craig decided to retire before returning for fill-in duty last summer when GEICO Honda when Eli Tomac was sidelined. That re-lit his passion for the sport and he dedicated himself to one last attempt to ride professionally, which started when Bogle went down.

"Christian has been a very comfortable and easy fit when we've needed him to fill-in," team co-owner Rick "Ziggy" Zielfelder said. "A person's integrity means a lot to me and to be a part of this team you have to work extremely hard and earn your spot.

"Because Christian is (team co-owner Jeff Majkrzak's) son-in-law, he's had to work much harder to prove himself than anyone who has come before him. It's been wonderful to see him dig in and do the work. He deserves this contract."

After last year's stint aboard a 450, Craig rededicated himself to being ready for another full-time attempt, keeping himself fit and race-ready. He's currently riding a CRF250R.

"I've worked hard to prove to people I can do this again and to have the entire GEICO Honda team behind me means so much," Craig said. "It was pretty cool after Thunder Valley when I spoke with Ziggy and he said that he doesn't care what my father-in-law says, him and (crew chief Mike) LaRocco want me on the team. That made me feel like everyone believed in me, not just Jeff because he's family.

"I want to give a special thank you to everyone on the team. They have treated me like family from the start. Of course, I want to thank Jeff and my wife's whole family for getting behind me and supporting me as I chase my dream again. And lastly, Ziggy, (team co-owner) Mike Grondahl and Mike LaRocco for supporting me through all this. I can't wait to see what next year holds."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-motocross/craig-inks-deal-with-geico-honda/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2016 Isle of Man TT Schedule Set​*
The schedule for the 2016 Isle of Man TT Races fueled by Monster Energy features a new timetable that will see both solo and sidecar champions crowned on the final day of racing.

The final race day, which falls on Friday, June 10, 2016, will include the second Sure Sidecar Race before culminating with the traditional PokerStars Senior TT.

In a further change to the race schedule the Bennetts Lightweight TT Race will now move to Wednesday, June 8, 2016 and will be increased to run over four laps. This reflects the growing stature of the class, which was first introduced to the race schedule in 2012.

As well as changes to the race schedule a number of alterations to the qualifying schedule have also been announced.

The opening session on Saturday May 28, 2016 will feature solo and sidecar newcomer speed controlled sighting laps as well as an extended timed qualifying session for the Lightweight and Supersport machines.

Sidecars will no longer feature in the opening session and will begin their qualifying program on Monday, May 30, 2016 with additional sessions during race week.

The timings throughout qualifying have also been tweaked to ensure the maximum amount of track time is made available to the 1000cc solo machines and they will feature first on track during each evening qualifying session.

"The changes to the schedule for TT 2016 announced today are being implemented to improve the experience for the riders, the teams and the race fans all at the same time," said Paul Phillips, TT & Motorsport Development Manager, Department of Economic Development. "We believe that crowning both the sidecar and solo champions on the final day of racing will be a fitting finale to the program and reinforce our commitment to the sidecar class as an integral part of the program.

"Increasing the Lightweight Race from three laps to four is an obvious step and highlights the growing importance of this class in our race program and will ensure the riders go head to head over the race distance with everyone having to stop for fuel on the same lap. This change will also help us attract more of the leading Superbike riders into the class by moving the race away from the Senior Race in the schedule.

"We have also been able to revise the qualifying schedule to accommodate the ever changing nature of the event and to ensure the time we have available for qualifying is maximized and prioritized."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ycle-racing/2016-isle-of-man-tt-schedule-set/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shoulder Injury Will Sideline Adam Cianciarulo For Season​*
Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Adam Cianciarulo will miss the remainder of the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross season, the team announced.

Cianciarulo sustained a partially torn labrum in his right shoulder while testing for the RedBud National on Thursday prior to the event. The injury will require surgery, but no date has been announced.

This is the opposite shoulder of the one that caused Adam to miss the entire 2014 Lucas Oil Motocross Championship and the 2015 Monster Energy Supercross Championship.

It's also a different type of injury (the previous injury to the left side involved a dislocation).

"I was starting to get my fitness to the level I needed to compete for wins and now this injury happened," said Cianciarulo in a team statement. "It wasn't a small fall, but I did come down awkwardly. I've had to fight back from injury before and I'm determined to do it again. I'm going to do everything I can to heal properly and come back ready to win in supercross."

Cianciarulo was third in the 250MX championship prior to RedBud last weekend, and led laps in the final moto he competed in at Budds Creek.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/07/07/shoulder-injury-will-sideline-adam-cianciarulo-for-season


----------



## Ckg2011

*American Kenny Noyes (1) leads the BMWs of Ivan Silva (22) and Dani Rivas (7) last month at the Barcelona round of the 2015 FIM CEV Repsol European Superbike Championship.​*
*Positive Prognosis For Injured American Kenny Noyes​*
American Kenny Noyes was critically injured when he crashed during Sunday morning warm-up for round four of the FIM CEV Repsol European Superbike Championship at Motorland Aragón in Spain. Noyes was riding a ZX-10R for Kawasaki Palmeto Racing.

The 36-year-old reigning series champion was airlifted 60 miles to Hospital Clinico Universitario Lozano Blesa in Zaragoza where he remains in a medically induced coma with head trauma. Noyes also suffered comparatively minor injuries to his cheekbones, nose, jaw, and lungs.

According to Noyes' father, journalist and former racer Dennis Noyes, the overnight prognosis for the popular rider has improved. "Because the doctors are optimistic," Noyes said, "we are now hopeful for a full recovery.

"We want to thank the Circuit of Motorland Aragon for the initial treatment and helicopter transport to Zaragoza and the trauma team of the Hospital Clinico Universitario Lozano Blesa. We also want to thank Dorna CEO Carmelo Ezpeleta and Dr. Angel Charte for their concern and advice."

Kenny Noyes was born in Barcelona and raised north of Madrid in Miraflores. He won the 2000 Formula USA Pro Singles National Dirt Track Championship, as well as the 2003 Spanish Superstock 1000 and 2006 Endurance titles. Noyes also competed in the 2010 Moto2 World Championship, earning pole position at Le Mans.

Last December, Noyes finished third behind MotoGP World Champion Marc Marquez and AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Champion Jared Mees in the Superprestigio flat-track event in Barcelona.

*Source:*
http://www.motoamerica.com/positive-prognosis-injured-american-kenny-noyes


----------



## Ckg2011

*Melandri Out At Aprilia MotoGP​*
Aprilia Racing and Marco Melandri have reached an agreement to terminate the contractual obligations between the Italian rider and Aprilia Racing.

Consequently, Marco Melandri will no longer be lined up on the grid with Aprilia Racing beginning at this weekend's MotoGP German Grand Prix.

While no replacement has been named, Michael Laverty is thought to be the leading contender for the ride.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/motorcycle-racing/motogp/melandri-out-at-aprilia-motogp/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Michael Laverty Replaces Marco Melandri At Aprilia MotoGP Team​*
Aprilia has announced that Michael Laverty will return to MotoGP to replace Marco Melandri in its Gresini-run factory team from this weekend's German Grand Prix at the Sachsenring.

The long-rumoured end of 2005 runner-up Melandri's unsuccessful MotoGP comeback was confirmed by Aprilia earlier on Wednesday.

Laverty, whose younger brother Eugene is in his MotoGP rookie season with Honda customer team Aspar, has already been working with Aprilia as its test rider (pictured) alongside a British Superbike campaign.

He contested the last two MotoGP seasons with Paul Bird Motorsport.

"Competing against the regular guys racing MotoGP is a tough task, but I am relishing the opportunity," said the 34-year-old from Northern Ireland, who joins Alvaro Bautista in the Aprilia race line-up.

"I have been riding with the test team so I am comfortable with the Aprilia RS-GP machine and the Bridgestone tyres.

"Alvaro has been riding strongly in this first half of the season and I have witnessed some great development work through the test team."

Aprilia racing manager Romano Albesiano believes Laverty's promotion will speed up development as the team works towards the introduction of its new bike in 2016.

"With Michael working alongside Bautista we will continue development efforts on our bike directly in the races," he said.

"Michael has worked a lot in recent months. With his indications after his first race we'll be able to streamline development, especially in terms of the chassis, where right now we are the most limited."

*Source:*
http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/119898


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Smith Earns Du Quoin Mile Win In Closest AMA Pro Flat Track Finish of 2015; Jared Mees Leaves Illinois With GNC1 Points Lead​*
Bryan Smith notched his third Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines victory of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season Saturday, July 4 at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds, and he did so in remarkable fashion when he passed Jared Mees and Kenny Coolbeth Jr. on the main event's final lap as the three raced down the front stretch.

Starting second on the Du Quoin Mile main event grid, the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki pilot had to work harder than ever to come away with his third-consecutive win on a Mile track, as rivals Coolbeth and Mees were in excellent position to put their Harley-Davidsons on top of the box at the race's conclusion.

"I just led the last quarter inch, I think that's all that mattered," said Smith. "It's not very often you can ride these big 750s flat out, wide open. ... It was fun, but it was nerve-wracking at the same time."

Mees, who held the lead heading into the front stretch for the final time, took second place aboard the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine. It was a finish made all the more impressive considering he fell all the way back to last place following a staggered restart at the race's midway point.

"I lacked a quarter inch," said Mees. "Off the restart there, I missed a shift real bad but I finally got it going and we were last. Man, I just put on a heck of a charge and went by Bryan (Smith), got by Brad (Baker). I reeled in Kenny (Coolbeth) kind of slow and once I got to him I'm like, 'Man, I can't follow him anymore, I got to go.' I led the last three or four laps then I thought to myself, 'This is mine.' I came down the front straightaway and went to the inside a little bit and Bryan just got me at the line. Hat's off to my whole team, we came up just a little short tonight but that was the most fun I've ever had on a Mile track."

Coolbeth, riding the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson, got out to an early lead after starting in first on the staggered restart. In total, the three-time champion led 15 laps during the main event, and, like Mees, was just inches behind Smith when the trio crossed the finish line.

"Dave Atherton had my bike running awesome and we just came up a little short," said Coolbeth. "But it's way better than last weekend and we're making strides forward. I'm happy about where we're going and I'm happy with my team, Zanotti Racing."

Competing aboard the No. 10 Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati and starting from 14th on the grid, Johnny Lewis finished fourth on Saturday night. His performance not only earned him his first top-five finish of 2015, but also the coveted MotoBatt "Hard Charger Award" which is given to the rider who advances the most from their starting position.

"The restart helped a good amount to get me up there, it was a good finish, I'm happy with a top five," Lewis said.

Lewis was also the recipient of a set of Dunlop tires as his name was selected from those who posted social media content about their tires with the hashtag #DunlopRacing and tagged both @RIDEDunlop and @amaProFlatTrack.

Sammy Halbert rode the No. 7 Briggs Auto Kawasaki to a fifth place finish, and after six rounds of AMA Pro Flat Track action, he is leading the chase for the Sunoco "Go the Distance Award." The award goes to the rider that completes the furthest distance on the track over the course of the season.

"I wouldn't say I'm happy with a top five but it's all right, I'm not crying about it," said Halbert. "It was a little bit of a trying day after breaking a bike in the heat race and having to qualify for the main event through a semi, but with that restart we looked like we were in position to fight for a podium. I even got up into third in the beginning, but kind of lost my rhythm after that. I'm still learning how to ride a Kawasaki. I'm so used to the Harley and it kind of showed during that main event. I dropped back to eighth and kind of got it figured out and made my way back up to fifth, so it was a solid run."

Alton, Ill., native, Jeffrey Carver, rode the No. 23 Don's Kawasaki entry to his third sixth place finish of 2015 in front of his hometown crowd on Saturday.

First-year Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitor Jarod Vanderkooi made major strides at Du Quoin. The pilot of the No. 17F Don's Kawasaki machine notched his first top 10 of 2015 with a seventh place finish on Saturday. The Mt. Gilead, Ohio, product now has a significant lead in the chase for the Saddlemen Rookie of the Year award, which is given to the eligible rider who earns the most points over the course of the season in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class. Vanderkooi leads the next closest rookie, Kyle Johnson (No. 77 Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki), by 11 points, 24-13.

Before the season, Nichole Mees announced 2015 would be her last season, yet her eighth place Du Quoin Mile finish aboard the No. 15 Black Hills Harley-Davidson entry indicates she's still got a lot left in the tank. The wife of the defending champion, Jared Mees, now sits 16th in the standings after recording her second top-10 finish of the season.
Briar Bauman (No. 14 USC/Hart Racing Kawasaki) and Doug Lawrence (No. 73 Glidden Racing Kawasaki) rounded out the top 10 in Du Quoin, finishing ninth and 10th, respectively.

Henry Wiles' crash exiting turn 2 at the race's midway point was the reason for the pivotal staggered restart. Wiles, riding the No. 17 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson, got the holeshot and was looking fast all day up until his mishap, which caused him to finish 14th. Wiles dropped back to ninth in the point standings.

*GNC2​*
The up-and-coming stars of the GNC2 class put on an entertaining show that featured a 16-year-old from Chesterfield, Va., by the name of Tristan Avery winning his first AMA Pro Flat Track race.

Avery made his first-career GNC2 main event at Springfield in May. He finished 14th there, then made his podium debut a week later when he was second at Sacramento. Avery's Du Quoin Mile win aboard the No. 16S Ron Ayers Motorsports Kawasaki is a surefire indication the talented young athlete enjoys competing on Mile circuits and he'll surely be a threat to contend for another victory this upcoming weekend in Indianapolis at the Indy Mile.

Pilot of the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Kawasaki, Davis Fisher, was the leader for the majority of the night's main event and it looked like he was going to cruise to victory. Avery worked his way in front of Fisher briefly, but slid high in turns 1 and 2 on lap seven and dropped back to fourth. Avery then fought back to the front and led the final three laps of the main.

"I can't remember what I did, but it ended up throwing the bike off a fair amount," Avery said. "J.R. (Addison) and Davis Fisher got away, and I had to catch back, and that wasn't fun. ... I (couldn't) be happier with my team and anyone else who has supported me and helped me out through all the years."

Fisher settled for second place but holds a firm grip on the GNC2 points lead after six rounds.

"It's still pretty cool to finish second, we are coming out of here with the points lead and that's the ultimate goal," said Fisher.

Fisher leads Jamison Minor (No. 27U Roy Built Kawasaki), 91-73, with Andrew Luker (No. 11Z Kennedy Racing Harley-Davidson) and Brandon Wilhelm (No. 24J Mike Butler Racing Kawasaki) sitting just behind them with 69 points each. Minor was seventh at Du Quoin with Luker and Wilhelm finishing sixth and 14th, respectively.

Addison, riding the No. 24F Smith Racing Kawasaki, followed up his Lima Half-Mile win with an impressive third place finish at Du Quoin to close out the podium. Addison is now fifth in points with 66.

No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki competitor Dan Bromley turned in a fourth place effort at Du Quoin and the Warrington, Pa., native now sits seventh in the standings with 65 points.

Nick Armstrong was 10th on his No. 44E Goeken Racing Suzuki and is tied with Bromley with 65 points.

Ryan Varnes scored his first top-five finish of 2015, taking fifth on his No. 68A Varnes Racing Kawasaki. Ryan Wells was ninth on his No. 94B M&J Racing Kawasaki.

Jeffrey Lowery, mounted on the No. 23F Gray Hogs Kawasaki, finished 13th at Du Quoin and took over the top spot in the Sunoco "Go the Distance Award" chase with a total of 134.76 miles ridden so far in 2015.

Next up, the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track head to Indianapolis for the Indy Mile, scheduled to take place on Saturday, July 11 at the Indiana State Fairgrounds. For tickets and information regarding the event, please visit http://www.ticketmaster.com/Indy-Mi...ist/1692790?tm_link=artist_artistvenue_module.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63156


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Villopoto Calls It A Career​*
After a successful 13-year career with Kawasaki, Ryan Villopoto has announced his retirement from racing. The announcement comes after months of silence after the multi-time AMA Supercross/Motocross champ was sidelined with a broken tailbone/lower back injury from a crash at the MXGP of Trentino in April.

Villopoto's first national title came at the AMA Amateur National Championships at Loretta Lynn's in 2005. After turning pro, he went on to sweep three consecutive AMA 250 Motocross Championships from 2006-2008 as well as the 2007 250SX AMA Supercross West Regional championship.

He is one of only four riders to ever win three consecutive 250 class titles. In the 450 class, Villopoto won four straight AMA Supercross titles from 2011-2014 and two AMA Pro Motocross titles (2011, 2013).

Villopoto's nine professional AMA national championships places him second in the record books behind Ricky Carmichael.

With all of his success in the United States, Villopoto set his eyes on the MXGP World Championship in 2015 as part of the Monster Energy Kawasaki Racing Team in Europe.

After earning an overall win in the second round of the series, Villopoto was injured in a crash at the fourth round of the series and has been unable to race.

Below is note sent via release on behalf of Villopoto:

_It is with gratitude, humility, a bit of sadness but without regret, that I announce my retirement from motorcycle racing today.

As many of you know, I experienced a pretty horrendous crash back in April that left me with multiple fractures in my tailbone along with soft tissue damage. My initial thought was that I could be back riding in a few weeks if I just stayed quiet for a while.

That has not proven to be the case. Follow-up X-Rays have made clear that I also suffered severe compression of multiple disks in my lower back.

I am still in significant discomfort and I realize that even if I start my fitness program and training now that I been cleared by my physician, I will not be able, prior to the end of the MXGP season, to achieve the fitness necessary for me to compete at the level I have always striven for.

I am grateful for having had the opportunity to do something I have loved since I was a kid and turn it into my livelihood. I am grateful for the support of my family for all the years they spent hauling my bikes and me around to races, interrupting their lives in the process.

I am grateful for the support of my many sponsors through the years.

What people don't often think about, when it comes to individual "action" sports like motocross, is that we rely on sponsors to compete.

In motocross, the sponsors aren't just a name on your jersey - they are part of your racing team.

If they are good, they are sponsors in the truest sense of the word. They are involved in building the best bike, putting together the best team, supporting your training, and so much more. So, with that in mind, first and foremost I want to thank Kawasaki, which has been my bike of choice since my Team Green days.

They have been with me through ups and downs, serious injuries and great successes.

They've always cared about me and I've been successful in large part because of it. THOR/Parts Unlimited and Monster Energy Company have been with me through it all as well. Thanks also to DC, GoPro, Oakley, Alpinestars, Atlas and Mobius Braces. Each of you has been an integral part of making this an amazing career.

I want to thank my long-time agent, my friend, Bobby Nichols, and his agency The Sports Syndicate, for the strong guidance and support they have offered my entire career._

_But most of all, I'm writing this retirement note to my fans. I am grateful for the hundreds of thousands of fans, not only in the U.S., but throughout the world. It is amazing to know that you have cared so much and been so supportive along the way.

That gets me to the sadness about making this decision now. I was so stoked to make the decision to be a part of MXGP racing. It has always been important to me to ride my best and to be in the best possible position to give my best, in part because of wanting to give back to you, the fans.

I am sad that this year did not work out the way I had hoped in that regard. I wanted to be at my best, to compete with these riders who are among the very best in the world and leave it all out on the track as each of them does every race. The sadness is that I only got to do that for a few races.

I am grateful to have had the chance to race with the very best in world, my competitors in Supercross and Motocross in the States as well as those who make the MXGP what it is. I am grateful to know that our competitiveness helped to continue the growth of our sport.

I leave with no regrets. I have been blessed to experience so much of life through my racing. I have never wanted to disappoint my fans nor my supporters and my hope is that for the most part I have lived up to that.

Again, thanks to each and every one of you who have been a part of my team.
Sincerely,

Ryan Villopoto_

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/36194/Racing-Article/Ryan-Villopoto-Calls-It-A-Career.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Roars Into The Indy Mile​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track riders return to the Indy Mile ready to carry on the track's long tradition of great competition​*
Indianapolis is a city synonymous with speed and rich in racing tradition. The stars of AMA Pro Flat Track will look to add to that history when they run the Indy Mile at the Indiana State Fairgrounds on Saturday night.

On-track action is scheduled to begin with practice and qualifying at 2:30 p.m. ET (11:30 p.m. PT). Opening ceremonies are set for 6:30 p.m. ET (3:30 p.m. PT) with heat races to begin at 7 p.m. ET (4 p.m. PT). The main events are slated for 9 p.m. ET (6 p.m. PT). Fans can watch every moment of the action live online, in high definition and free of charge at www.FansChoice.tv.

The Indy Mile has long been a place where great names in the sport added to their legend. Scott Parker won four straight in Indianapolis from 1988 to 1991, but no other rider has won more than two in a row at the famed facility.

Perhaps the most memorable Indy Mile was in 1975, when Kenny Roberts piloted the infamous Yamaha TZ750 to a thrilling victory. Roberts crossing the line on his black and yellow machine has become a "where-were-you-when" moment for flat track fans.

Descending on the Indy Mile Saturday is a fresh crop of riders who are looking to create reputations as great as that of Parker and Roberts.

Many of the athletes in the field competed in the debut of Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at the X Games in Austin, Texas, on June 4, further elevating their statuses as the best dirt track riders in the world right now.

Since 2009, three different riders have won the Indy Mile in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines division. With two wins to their credit, Kenny Coolbeth Jr. (2014, 2009) and Bryan Smith (2013, 2010) are easy favorites for this year's content, but former winner Sammy Halbert (2012) is an equal threat and has enjoyed a strong start to his season.

Harley-Davidson and Kawasaki have exchanged wins since 2009 as well.

Throughout the entire history of the event, which dates back to 1954, six different manufacturers (Harley-Davidson, Kawasaki, Honda, Yamaha, BSA and Triumph) have taken the checkered flag at the Indy Mile.

Last year, Coolbeth, on the No. 2 Zanotti Racing machine, showed the strength of his Harley-Davidson on the Mile course, taking the victory by 2.470 seconds over Smith. Smith and his No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki have won all three Miles so far in 2015, including last weekend's Du Quoin Mile.

But in Du Quoin, Smith won by the slimmest of margins in a photo finish with Jared Mees and his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson. Amazingly, just .013 of a second separated the top three riders at Du Quoin, with Coolbeth taking third.

As a result, Mees leads the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings coming to Indiana. He sits eight points in front of Halbert (No. 7 Briggs Auto Kawasaki), 96-88. Smith sits third, 10 points behind Mees with 86, the same total as Coolbeth. Brad Baker, with 76 points, rounds out the top five in the standings on the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson.

Smith, Halbert and Baker won gold, silver and bronze, respectively, in Harley-Davidson Flat Track Racing at the X Games, meaning all three medalists will be in action at the Indiana State Fairgrounds this weekend.

Brandon Robinson, pilot of the No. 44 Latus Motorsports Triumph, comes to the Indy Mile sixth in the standings with 69 points. He's one of just five Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines riders who have scored points in every main event this year.

Briar Bauman has earned top-10 finishes in each of the last two rounds, and the rider of the No. 14 USC/Hart Racing Kawasaki currently sites seventh in the point standings with 59.

Just five points behind Bauman in the championship hunt is Jeffrey Carver Jr., who has brought home his No. 23 Don's Kawasaki machine no worse than sixth in each of the last three AMA Pro Flat Track races.

Henry Wiles, riding a string of five straight main event appearances, is ninth in the points (47) on his No. 17 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson, and Robert Pearson (No. 27 KTM) sits in 10th (42) after six rounds.
GNC2
For the second straight race, the up-and-coming stars that make up the GNC2 class will be on twin-cylinder motorcycles.

Last year, Jarod Vanderkooi and Kyle Johnson crossed the line within inches of each other, but it was Vanderkooi who scored the win. Both riders have since moved up to the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class in 2015.

Davis Fisher (No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki) leads the GNC2 point standings by 18 (91-73) over Jamison Minor (No. 27U Roy Built Kawasaki), but 16-year-old rookie Tristan Avery has the hot hand coming to the Indy Mile having scored his first career victory last weekend at the Du Quoin Mile on his No. 16S Ron Ayers Motorsports Kawasaki.

Avery was second at the Sacramento Mile on May 30 and made the first main event of his career on May 24 at the Springfield Mile, so the youngster is certainly one to watch this weekend at the Indiana State Fairgrounds.

Fisher is one of six GNC2 riders to score points in all six races so far in 2015 including four podium finishes, which is best in the class. He'll look to erase the memory of last year's last-lap crash at the Indy Mile by putting himself on the podium on Saturday.

Andrew Luker (No. 11Z Kennedy Racing Harley-Davidson) and Brandon Wilhelm (No. 24J Mike Butler Racing Kawasaki) are tied with 69 points each. Luker finished in the top 10 in each of the last two AMA Pro Flat Track events and Wilhelm has been in the top 10 in five out of six races in 2015.

J.R. Addison (No. 24F Smith Racing Kawasaki) has two straight podiums to his name, and that has him sitting fifth in the standings with 66 points. Nick Armstrong, the GNC2 winner in Sacramento, sits sixth in the points with his No. 44E Goeken Racing Kawasaki, one in back of Addison.

Armstrong bounced back after missing the main event in Lima with a top 10 at Du Quoin.

The Californian was third at the Indy Mile last year, making him the best-finishing rider returning to the GNC2 field.

Dan Bromley (No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki) is tied with Armstrong at 65 points and Dalton Gauthier (No. 14A Big A's Customs Kawasaki) is eighth in the GNC2 championship hunt with 58 points. Both riders own a single podium finish and five main event appearances so far this season.

Bronson Bauman (No. 30Z Lombardi's Harley-Davidson) has finished no worse than eighth in the last four races and he's tied with Gauthier in the standings with 58 points. Justin Jones, the winner of Round 2 at the DAYTONA Flat Track, rounds out the top 10 with 48 points.

For tickets and information regarding the Indy Mile, please visit www.IndyMile.com.

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines top five in points after Round 6*
1. Jared Mees (96)
2. Sammy Halbert (88 )
3. Bryan Smith (86)
4. Kenny Coolbeth (86)
5. Brad Baker (76)

*GNC2 top five in points after Round 6*
1. Davis Fisher (91)
2. Jamison Minor (73)
3. Andrew Luker (69)
4. Brandon Wilhelm (69)
5. J.R. Addison (66)​
*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63171


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Racer X Show #27​*
The Racer X Show with Greg White returned to RacerTV.com on Tuesday to recap racing from the past weekend and more.

The 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship celebrated the Fourth of July weekend in Buchanan, Michigan, as the Red Bull RedBud National was the host to round seven this season.

One week after earning his first overall win in the 450 Class, Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia earned another overall win with 2-1 moto finishes. Our host Greg White chats with Barcia about his back-to-back overall wins in Budds Creek and RedBud.

Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin earned his fourth overall win of the season in a race that showcased five different lead changes. Martin made hard charges and passes late in the motos giving him a 1-1 sweep.

For the first time since Southwick in 1998, the Yamaha brand claimed overall wins in both classes. This week's show highlights each 450 and 250 moto.

This week's Yoshimura Road Racing segment features highlights of the Supersport races from the MotoAmerica series in Tooele, Utah, and GNC 1 action from the AMA Pro Flat Track series in Lima, Ohio and Du Quoin, Illinois.

Also returning will be information on when to watch racing on television and in person for the upcoming weekend.

The Racer X Show is filmed and produced at the Racer X Headquarters in Morgantown, West Virginia. The show is posted on RacerTV.com Tuesday evenings at 7 p.m. EST and remains archived on the website for future viewing.

For more information on RacerTV, or to view past shows please visit www.racertv.com.






*Source:*
http://www.motoamerica.com/racer-x-...sport-race-highlights-miller-motorsports-park


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 6 Brad Baker, No. 11 Scott Baker.​*
*The Bullet Wins AllStar Series Race At Mid America Speedway​*
Brad The Bullet Baker won at Mid America Speedway last night, Brad's brother finished right behind him in second place. Brad Baker won the dash for cash and pocketed $1,000.00 along with an extra $500.00 for running DandD Exhaust on his bike, DandD Exhaust sponsored the dash for cash.

Attention now turns to tonight's AMA Pro Flat Track Championship race at the legendary Indy mile, all the stars of the AMA's Rolling Thunder Show will be there trying to add their name, to the list of greats who have won on the mile at Indy.

You can catch it live on FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: AMA Pro Flat Track At The Indy Mile​*
Round 7 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Indy Mile, will roar into action on Saturday, July 11. The race will be the fourth of five scheduled Mile events in 2015. Fans can tune-in and catch every second of FansChoice.tv coverage from the Indiana State Fairgrounds in Indianapolis by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

In Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition, Kenny Coolbeth Jr. will be looking to earn back-to-back Indy Mile victories, as he put the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson atop the box at the Indiana State Fairgrounds a year ago.

No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki pilot Bryan Smith has won all three Mile events so far in 2015 and he'll surely be looking to make it four-for-four come Saturday.

Defending Grand National Champion and current Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points leader Jared Mees will pilot the No.1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine on Saturday in hopes of earning his first win of the 2015 season.

In GNC2, No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing competitor Davis Fisher extended his lead in the point standings last weekend with a second place finish at Du Quoin, and he'll look to build off his momentum on Saturday. Fisher was battling for the Indy Mile win in 2014 before he crashed and sustained an injury late in the race. Look for the second-year rider and GNC2 frontrunner to bounce back in a big way when the lights go green this time around.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Saturday, July 11 at the Indy Mile:*

•	*Practice/qualifying:* 2:30 p.m. ET (11:30 a.m. PT) 
•	*Pre-race show:* 5 p.m. ET (2 p.m. PT) 
•	*Opening ceremonies:* 6:30 p.m. ET (3:30 p.m. PT) 
•	*Heat races:* 7 p.m. ET (4 p.m. PT) 
•	*GNC2 main:* 9 p.m. ET (6 p.m. PT) 
•	*GNC1 main:* 9:30 p.m. ET (6:30 p.m. PT)

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63178


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ricky Howerton Talks Shop​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson Rider Brad Baker Earns Indy Mile Victory In Thrilling Fashion​*
Brad Baker scored his first career Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines victory on a Mile course on Saturday night, winning the coveted Indy Mile at the Indiana State Fairgrounds in thrilling fashion.

Baker, the 2013 Grand National Champion, used a last-lap pass to beat out two of the other brightest stars in AMA Pro Flat Track, Bryan Smith and Jared Mees.

The pilot of the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson, has caught fire of late, winning two of the last three AMA Pro Flat Track main events, and his recent success has propelled him to fourth in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings after seven rounds.

"All I can say is, what an amazing race," said Baker. "Great job to Jared (Mees) for coming up from the back of the pack. I had a little bit of the high-low line going on during the entire race and I really used it to my advantage on the last couple laps. It was an excellent run and I knew I had that move down with three or four laps to go. We were playing mind games out there to get position to come off of turn four and I fought hard for it and got the win. I had an amazing motorcycle underneath me tonight."

Baker was challenged by rivals Smith and Mees throughout the entire main event. The three finished .066 of a second within each other as they crossed the finish line.

Mees took the inside line as the three dove into turns three and four on the 25th and final lap, and appeared to have a great chance at winning as the trio exited the final turn. However, Baker's strategy to use the high line on each of the turns paid off in a massive way as he dove into the center of the track on the final trip down the front stretch and his motorcycle provided just enough power to earn him the win.

The victory was the fifth of Baker's career, but the previous four all came on Half-Miles.

Smith, riding the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki, crossed the finish line .02 of a second behind Baker for a second place finish, bringing his streak of three-consecutive Mile victories to a halt. Smith did claim the Dash for Cash victory, though.

After a motorcycle malfunction forced him from his heat race, Mees chose to use his provisional start card to enter the main event. Starting from 19th on the grid, Mees carved through traffic aboard his backup No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine and led a total of 13 laps in the race.

Though it's not the result he wanted, Mees' third place finish keeps him sitting comfortably in the lead of the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points standings after seven rounds. Mees leads second place Smith by seven points (113-106).

Competing aboard the No. 91 Weirbach Racing Kawasaki, Mikey Martin put together his best performance of his career in Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition on Saturday night with an impressive fourth place finish.

Johnny Lewis came home in fifth at Indy on his No. 10 Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati, putting three different manufacturers inside the top five.

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Indy Mile top five results*
1. Brad Baker (Harley-Davidson)
2. Bryan Smith (Kawasaki)
3. Jared Mees (Harley-Davidson)
4. Mikey Martin (Kawasaki)
5. Johnny Lewis (Ducati)

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines top five in points after Round 7*
1. Jared Mees (113)
2. Bryan Smith (106
3. Sammy Halbert (100)
4. Brad Baker (99)
5. Kenny Coolbeth Jr. (90)​
*GNC2 Class​*
Nick Armstrong put his No. 44E Goeken Racing Suzuki on top of the podium at the Indy Mile for his second GNC2 win of 2015. Armstrong's decision to ride the Suzuki came less than 24 hours before he took to the track in Indianapolis, as he originally intended on riding a Kawasaki.

"It feels awesome to get this win," said Armstrong. "We worked all week trying to get the Kawasaki together but we had issues with it on the dyno last night, so we pulled out the old Suzuki, and thankfully she did me good tonight."
Armstrong's other victory this year came at the Sacramento Mile.

The victory by Armstrong win was enough to shake up the GNC2 point standings on its own, but the leader coming into Indianapolis, Davis Fisher, suffered a mechanical issue with his No. 67 Parkinson Brother Racing Kawasaki in the main event. The mishap forced Fisher to finish 15th the stronghold he had on the lead in the standings has suddenly shrunk to just six points over Armstrong (95-89).

Piloting the No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki, Dan Bromley finished second in the GNC2 main event, and he has now recorded two-straight top-five finishes. Though he never officially led a lap during the race, Bromley gave Armstrong fits all night.

Bronson Bauman, riding the No. 30Z Lombardi's Harley-Davidson machine, closed out the podium in third place.

No. 94B M&J Racing Kawasaki competitor Ryan Wells, and No. 27U Roy Built Kawasaki pilot Jamison Minor, finished fourth and fifth, respectively.

*GNC2 Indy Mile top five results*
1. Nick Armstrong (Suzuki)
2. Dan Bromley (Kawasaki)
3. Bronson Bauman (Harley-Davidson)
4. Ryan Wells (Kawasaki)
5. Jamison Minor (Kawasaki)

*GNC2 top five in points after Round 7*
1. Davis Fisher (95)
2. Nick Armstrong (89)
3. Jamison Minor (87)
4. Dan Bromley (84)
5. J.R. Addison (78 )​
*Next Up*
The stars of AMA Pro Flat Track will visit Rapid City, South Dakota for the Black Hills Half-Mile on Aug. 4. For tickets and more information regarding the event, please visit https://www.sturgisharleydavidson.com/.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Indy Mile​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC-1 & GNC-2 Heat Races​*





*AMA Pro Flat Track Dash For Cash​*





*AMA Pro Flat Track GNC-1 25 Lap Grand National Main Event​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wil Hahn Sidelined Again​*
Unfortunately for Monster Energy Kawasaki's Wil Hahn, he will be sidelined with an injury again after a training accident in California. Hahn will be absent at next weekend's round eight of the AMA Lucas Oil Pro Motocross championship in Millville, Minnesota on July 18.

"I'm disappointed for my team, sponsors and all my fans," said Hahn via a team release. . "I'm not sure what the recovery time is at the moment, but I am going to work hard to get back on the bike as soon as I can. Everything was coming together and I felt like I was starting to ride at my best. This injury is a small setback for us but knowing I have such a great group of people behind me, keeps me pushing forward."

The details of Hahn's injury and the recovery time is unknown, with the team adding that while Hahn is recovering from his injury, it was exploring its options to find a fill in rider.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36196/Racing-Article/Wil-Hahn-Sidelined-Again.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Grant To Monster Energy Kawasaki​*
After losing Wil Hahn to another injury, Monster Energy Kawasaki has announced that it has signed Josh Grant to ride through the remaining 2015 Pro Motocross season.

After suffering an injury in a practice crash during the week, Hahn announced he would be absent from the upcoming Millville Motocross National.

Kawasaki's decision to pick up Grant was a logical one, following the shutdown of Chad Reed's Kawasaki-backed Two Two Motorsports team.

"This is a great opportunity for me and I wan tot thank everyone at Monster Energy Kawasaki for the chance to race again this year," Grant said in a release from Kawasaki. "I like the KX450F and I'm looking forward to getting the full support of the factory team behind me."

Grant is currently training with his new team with the goal of racing round eight of the AMA Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship in Millville this coming weekend.

"We feel that Josh is going to fit in very well with our team," said Monster Energy Kawasaki Team Manager, Dan Fahie. "Josh is very familiar with the KX450F, which fits well with the short time frame we have to get him up to speed for Millville on Saturday."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36204/Racing-Article/Josh-Grant-To-Monster-Energy-Kawasaki.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Calistoga Half-Mile Tickets Now Available For Purchase Online​*
The 2015 Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half Mile is in full swing. The 2014 Ramspur Calistoga Half Mile was a series homerun. It didn't take long for the phones to start ringing off the hook from all over the country.

Fans wanted to talk about the racing, fellow promoters congratulations poured in, and the industry was buzzing with championship talk. Everyone expressed their delight in having the half mile back in Calistoga, and ecstatic that the plan for 2015 was afoot with the promoter's commitment to make 2015 even better.

In 2014, after three years away from the circuit, the Calistoga Half Mile returned. What the riders found was a faster and racier track with an enthusiastic crowd hungry for racing. We delivered a racetrack that allowed the competitors to enter the turns three and four wide.

The fans met past AMA Pro racers who signed autographs next to the young guns piloting the machines today. Downtown Calistoga, was host to a Riders Parade that shut down the streets for a time. The crowd on hand was awestruck at the sight to see, and you could feel the excitement mounting for the battle to come later that evening.

In 2015 there is greater interest, awareness and enthusiasm for flat track racing; the AMA Pro Flat Track series, the recent international X-Games exposure, and the history of the Calistoga Speedway. Our September competition is already receiving increased attention.

Last years' winner and bronze medal X-Games holder, Brad Baker, has clocked Fast Qualifier in the past 3 races. Bryan Smith, X-Games gold medalist, has dominated at mile tracks this year and will be determined to best his showing from last year. Both are primed and ready to bring their best equipment to the Calistoga Half Mile.

We are seeing a shift in the paddock unlike any in over 20 years. Renewed interest from industry manufacturers like Ducati, Triumph, KTM and Yamaha are giving riders varieties to challenge at a higher level. No longer are the Harley-Davidson and Kawasaki the lone steeds in the stable.

This increased competitive mixture has never been greater and already three times this year has produced photo finishes at the line. All these influences will likey produce a dramatic last twins race on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule and be the probable deciding factor in the coveted Number 1 plate.

The benefactor of this heightened competition will be the fans!
This venue was and is a definite crowd pleaser! Tickets will go on sale tomorrow, Monday, July 13th. Don't miss your chance to witness all the action live at the Calistoga Speedway on Saturday, September 26th.

The Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half Mile ticket line 1-888-718-4253.

Watch for updates on our website and our social networking pages.

www.FlatTrackCalistoga.com
www.CalistogaHalfMile.com

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/images/content/story/Calistoga tickets.jpg


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Selects JMPR Public Relations As Agency of Record​*
JMPR Public Relations, Inc. today announced that it has been named agency of record for AMA Pro Flat Track, the world's leading professional flat track motorcycle racing championship.

JMPR will work with AMA Pro Flat Track's internal marketing and communications team to develop and implement targeted media outreach campaigns to promote the racing series to non-endemic audiences at the local, regional and national levels, and generate awareness for the 2015 and 2016 championship.

Headquartered in Daytona Beach, Florida, AMA Pro Flat Track chose to retain JMPR based on the agency's decades of experience in expanding brands into new markets beyond their core audiences, as well as its expertise in working with business, consumer, lifestyle and motorcycle enthusiast media.

"Flat Track racing is unlike any other sport in existence," said JMPR President, Joseph Molina. "It's a uniquely American extreme sport with a storied history dating back nearly a century, and has launched the careers of many of the world's most successful motorcycle racers. We're looking forward to helping breathe new life into this coveted sport and bringing AMA Pro Flat Track back to the forefront of popular culture."

"AMA Pro Flat Track is the most exciting form of racing in the U.S., and it's time for us to tell our story to the world," said Michael Gentry, AMA Pro Racing Chief Operating Officer. "With JMPR's expertise and guidance, we will continue to broaden the exposure of the series by bringing the unparalleled excitement of the sport to a whole new generation of fans."

*About JMPR Public Relations:*
JMPR is a leading transportation and consumer lifestyle public relations agency based in Los Angeles with affiliate offices throughout North America. For more than 37 years, JMPR has specialized in building brands and raising consumer awareness for its clients. JMPR is a results-driven, strategic media relations firm whose core competencies include automotive, aftermarket, lifestyle, travel and consumer products. Select current JMPR clients include McLaren Automotive, Infiniti, Airstream Trailers, the Los Angeles Auto Show, Royal Purple, Meguiar's Inc., Bentley Motors and Bugatti Automobiles, among others. Visit us at www.jmprpublicrelations.com or 'like' us on Facebook. For the very latest news on JMPR and its clients follow us on Twitter @JMPRNewsAlerts.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63205


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica Heads To Laguna Seca​*
Four measly points. One, two, three, four. That's all that separates the top two riders in the 2015 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM Superbike Championship.

Four points after six rounds, 12 races, 192 laps and 550.568 miles of racing from Texas to Georgia to Virginia to Wisconsin to Alabama and to Utah.

This coming weekend, July 17-19, the MotoAmerica Series and its five classes comes roaring into California, and the premier Superbike class leads the way with the closest points battle of any of the five title chases.

Josh Hayes and Cameron Beaubier bring their burgeoning rivalry to the Golden State for round seven of the nine-round series at the world-renowned Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca on the picturesque Monterey Peninsula.

And one thing is certain: The two Monster Energy/Graves Yamaha teammates will be more determined than ever to make their mark as the MotoAmerica Series shares the weekend with the teams and riders of the World Superbike Championship. The stage doesn't get any bigger than this.

Of the 12 MotoAmerica Superbike races held thus far in 2015, the two factory Yamaha teammates have won all 12. Going into the previous round at Miller Motorsports Park, the pair had earned five wins apiece.

But that changed at Miller with Hayes taking both victories to move ahead in the championship - albeit by just four points - with his sixth and seventh wins of the season. Miller marked Hayes' second doubleheader sweep of the season and his first since Virginia Int'l Raceway in May as the two have mostly ping-ponged back and forth with race wins.

Now the task at hand is Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, and the 11-turn, 2.238-mile track that doesn't rank as one of Hayes' favorites. Still he comes into this year's race having won four straight Superbike races in Monterey.

"Laguna has always been one of the tougher racetracks for me," Hayes admits. "I was able to pull off a win there last year in front of Cameron [Beaubier], but I feel like the track plays more to Cameron's favor than it does to mine. Going in with the points lead gives me a little bit more to work with, but I'm not really thinking about points, quite honestly. If I can just keep myself close in the points as the year goes on, the pressure leans more and more on Cameron.

Who do you think is going to feel more pressure, a guy who has four championship trophies at home or a guy who is still trying to get his first one? If I miss out on it, I have another year to come back and try it. I'm just going to focus on trying to beat Cam because that's hard enough. If he gets up there and feels like he has something to lose and he's careful, then I'm going to take advantage of that. I'm just going to plug away and go for every win I can as the season goes on."

While the two Yamaha men have an intra-team battle going on for the title, the Yoshimura Suzuki twosome of Jake Lewis and Roger Hayden are even closer in their points battle over third in the standings. Lewis leads Hayden by two points, 171-169, though they trail Hayes by over 70 points, which doesn't sit well with team leader Hayden.

The Kentuckian has been riding hard all season in an effort to try and crack the Yamaha stranglehold on race wins, and he's been second best three times thus far. Hayden has plenty of experience at Laguna - on both AMA and World Superbikes, and even in MotoGP. His first win at the circuit came way back in 2007 in the Supersport class.

Although he's in his rookie season in the Superbike class, Lewis has been impressive with five podium finishes. And he heads to Laguna with favorable memories - the youngster won his first career Daytona SportBike (now Supersport) race there last year.

Spaniard Bernat Martinez continues to hold down fifth in the Superbike Championship, some 23 points clear of Elena Myers. Danny Eslick (a winner at Laguna in 2011 in the Daytona SportBike class), Chris Ulrich (a winner at Laguna in the now defunct 750cc Supersport back in 2001), KTM's Chris Fillmore and OC Racing's Matthew Orange round out the top 10 in the championship heading into Laguna.

Although Superbike is the premier class of the MotoAmerica Series, the racing in the four support classes - Superstock 1000, Supersport, Supertock 600 and the KTM RC 390 Cup - has also been heated.

For starters, the Superstock 1000s (which race on the track at the same time as the Superbikes, but are scored seperately) come to Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca with 17 points separating the top two. Roadrace Factory's Jake Gagne rolls into Laguna with nine wins, but TOBC Racing's Taylor Knapp comes to California with momentum gained at Miller Motorsports Park.

Gagne had a crash and a mechanical problem at Miller and he left there with just nine points in his pocket. Knapp, meanwhile, took advantage with second- and third-place finishes to score 36 points on the day.

The two Superstock wins (and 50 points) at Miller, however, went to Westby Racing's Josh Day, ending a run of races where the Floridian scored just 15 points in two rounds (and four races). Day is fifth in the series standings behind Gagne, Knapp, Brit Mark Heckles (who has scored points in each and every round this year) and Californian Tyler O'Hara.

Aprilia HSBK Racing's Sheridan Morais is sixth in the standings, but has stood on the podium in five of his six starts since making his series debut at Road America in round four.

The Supersport class ventures to Monterey with JD Beach on fire. Beach and his Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves Motorsports Yamaha R6 come to Laguna with five straight wins and none were more dominant than the last two at Miller Motorsports Park.

Beach has turned what was once a close title chase into a 44-point lead over Wheels in Motion/Motosport.com/Meen Motorsports' Josh Herrin and a 55-point lead over his Graves Yamaha teammate Garrett Gerloff, with those two left scratching their heads as to how to stop Beach's winning streak.

Those three are the only riders to taste victory in the class in 2015 with Beach winning seven races to Herrin's three and Gerloff's lone victory at Road Atlanta.

If Beach is red hot, then so too is Wheels in Motion/Motosport.com/Meen Motorsports' Joe Roberts. The 18-year-old Californian has also won five straight and eight of the 10 Bazzaz Superstock 600 races held thus far in 2015. He leads the title chase over Tizayuca, Mexico's Richie Escalante by 37 points with Las Vegas resident Travis Wyman another 32 points behind in third place.

The KTM RC 390 Cup is now three rounds (and six races) old and one thing has become clear: Gage McAllister has proven to be not only fast, but incredibly consistent. McAllister leads the series with three wins, a third and a fifth in the six races and that translates to a 47-point lead for the 20-year-old Californian.

With that being said, 15-year-old Canadian Braeden Ortt won his first race of the season in race two at Miller to move past Hayden Schultz and into second in the title chase. Anthony Mazziotto III is the third rider in the fledgling series to have tasted victory and the youngster from New Jersey sits fourth in the title chase.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oto-america/motoamerica-heads-to-laguna-seca/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hoosier Kevin Stollings Wins AMA Dirt Track Horizon Award​*
Kevin Stollings, from Indianapolis, Ind., earned the honor of being named winner of the 2015 AMA Dirt Track Horizon Award, the top honor at the AMA Dirt Track Grand Championship, which took place July 6-10 at the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds in Du Quoin, Ill.

Success at the highest levels of motorcycle racing demands consistency, speed, maturity and respect. And Stollings displayed all those qualities in winning.

"American dirt track racing is rich with the history of racers who have ultimately become the most talented motorcycle competitors in the world," said AMA Track Racing Director Ken Saillant. "The route to this level of success is a long one, and it begins in the amateur ranks. As Kevin Stollings graduates to the professional ranks, he has left no question in the minds of his competitors, family and friends that he has the talent to succeed at the next level."

AMA Horizon Awards are presented annually in dirt track, motocross and road racing to riders showing the most promise for success as a professional racer.

Stollings finished the event with an overall championship in the 450cc Modified class. He also won individual races in the TT (450cc Open Singles and 450cc Modified), short track (450cc Open Modified) and the mile (450cc Modified and 450cc Open Singles).

Although the AMA Dirt Track Horizon Award is the highest-profile special award at the AMA Dirt Track Grand Championships, additional AMA honors recognize other competitors for standout performances.

The AMA Fast Brain Award, sponsored for the by dirt-track tuning legend and AMA Motorcycle Hall of Famer Bill Werner, Zanotti Racing's Dave Zanotti and AMA Life Member Stan Simpson, recognizes a rider whose speed on the track is matched by stellar grades in the classroom. The 2015 AMA Fast Brain award was won by Declan Bender, 9, from Cooksville, Ill. Bender competed in the 65cc Modified (7-11) and 65cc DTX (7-11) classes.

The 2015 AMA Youth Dirt Track Rider of the Year award was David Kohlstaedt Jr. from Puyallup, Wash. The 11-year old won an overall championship in the 85cc Modified (7-11) class.

Dallas Mayer, from Carbondale, Ill., won the 2015 AMA Vet/Senior Dirt Track Rider of the Year award. The 53-year-old Mayer won the Super Senior 50+ overall championship.

The AMA Dirt Track Grand Championship crowns amateur and youth champions based on their performance in individual dirt-track disciplines, including mile, half-mile, TT and short-track events. Amateur racers also compete in mile events.

*Overall Champions 2015 AMA Dirt Track Grand Championship​*201cc-250cc: Dallas Daniels
250cc DTX: Dallas Daniels
250cc Modified: Dallas Daniels
251cc-500cc DTX: Brandon Price
450cc Modified: Kevin Stollings
450cc Open Modified (Singles & Twins): Brandon Price
450cc Open Singles: Kevin Stollings
50 DTX- Senior (7-8 ): Levi Montgomery
50cc DTX PW (4-8 ): Trevor Tidwell
50cc DTX PW Shaft (4-8 ): Bradon Pfanders
65cc DTX (7-11): Chase Saathoff
65cc Modified (7-11): Chase Saathoff
85cc DTX (12-15): Hunter Brooks
85cc DTX (7-11): Tyler Scott
85cc Modified (12-15): Hunter Brooks
85cc Modified (7-11): David Kohlstaedt
Hot Rod Vintage Multis: Bill Knox
Hot Rod Vintage Singles: Randy Hassler
Senior 40+: Steve Suckling
Super Senior 50+: Dallas Mayer
Veteran 30+: Vince Holt
Womens (12+) 250cc-Open Single: Elizabeth Tinker​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/689/36205/...llings-wins-AMA-Dirt-Track-Horizon-Award.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Trackers Headed To Pekin Ill. Saturday​*
With three weeks until the next round of the AMA Pro Flat Track Series at the Black Hills Half Mile in Rapid City SD, many stars of the Rolling Thunder Show will be in Pekin Ill. Saturday for some wheel to wheel bar banging short track action.

With a giant Pro payout of $7,000.00 and $2,000.00 to win, no doubt riders will be getting after it on the short track, if you cannot make it Pekin Ill. to see it in person, be sure to follow FlatTrackLive on Facebook, FTL will be there covering all the action and shooting video and taking pictures.

Gates open 11AM 
Practice 3PM 
Racing 5PM

Tickets just $10, kids under 12 FREE.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Factory Harley Davidson Rider National No. 6 Brad Baker​*
*AMA Officials Considering Twins Only In GNC-1 Class​*
Hearing AMA Pro Flat Track Officials are considering running Twins only in the GNC-1 Class.

This would mean no more DTX bikes racing at short tracks or TT's, instead teams would bring the same bike they race on the half miles and big fast mile tracks, twin cylindered machines hitting the big jump at the Peoria TT or bar banging on the Daytona short track wouldn't be something new, riders in the 1970's and early 80's use to race their twins on TT's and short tracks all over the country.

Larry Lawrence over CycleNews.com wrote a story about this very subject, check it out, it is definitely worth a read. Click the link then flip through to page 116.

http://cyclenews.uberflip.com/i/540890-cycle-news-2015-issue-28-july-14

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vintage Indian Motorcycles Flat Tracker​*
*Indian Motorcycles Returning To AMA Pro Flat Track Series​*
CycleNews.com in an interview with Alan Cathcart has revealed that Indian Motorcycles will once again be racing in the AMA Pro Flat Series either in late 2016 or early 2017, it was also confirmed that Indian will be backing a full factory effort in AMA Pro Flat.

Indian Motorcycles doesn't currently sell anything that would fit into AMA Pro Flat Track rules in engine or chassis, but rumors have been circulating that Indian has been developing a motorcycle that will compete with the Harley Davidson's new Street 750, which is Harley's new bike to take over in AMA Pro Flat Track Series once the development is done.

A 750 V Twin Indian engine is on it's way it looks like, an we could see it in action as early as late 2016, will have to wait and see.

Click the link to read the full article, flip to page 28.

http://cyclenews.uberflip.com/i/540890-cycle-news-2015-issue-28-july-14

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMSOIL Arenacross Releases 2016 Slate​*
AMSOIL Arenacross, featuring Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross, has released its 2016 schedule, which will consist of a 14-round season to crown a champion.

The 2016 season will once again kick off from Cincinnati's US Bank Arena on Saturday, Jan. 9, traveling to a total of 13 different states across the country.

The championship will culminate with the season finale in Las Vegas for the second time ever on Friday, May 6, featuring the first ever visit to Orleans Arena as the precursor to the Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, finale at Sam Boyd Stadium.

AMSOIL Arenacross enjoyed groundbreaking achievements both on the track and in the stands during the 2015 campaign. The battle for the title was closer than ever before, with the season-ending Race to the Championship bringing the fight all the way down to the final race of the season.

The championship was ultimately decided by one of the most dramatic and exciting moments in AMSOIL Arenacross history as rivals Jacob Hayes and Kyle Regal came together on the opening lap of the season's last Main Event, with Regal emerging for his first career title.

That memorable finale in Las Vegas proved to be the fitting conclusion to a season that saw some of the highest live event attendance ever recorded for AMSOIL Arenacross.

The incredible growth of the sport over the past year has led to one of the most dynamic championship schedules for 2016, which will feature six new stops and a multitude of firsts for AMSOIL Arenacross.

The first ever AMSOIL Arenacross triple-header will take place at Broadmoor World Arena in Colorado Springs, Colo., featuring three nights of compelling action.

Several rounds later, AMSOIL Arenacross will make its long-awaited debut in the heart of the supercross and arenacross racing industry of Southern California, with the championship's inaugural visit to Citizen's Business Bank Arena in Ontario, located in the nation's second-largest media market of Los Angeles.

The following weekend, AMSOIL Arenacross will make its first foray outdoors when it travels to legendary Salinas Sports Complex, home of the California Rodeo Salinas. This round of the championship will also feature a Sunday race date, scheduled to take place under sunny afternoon skies.

As reigning AMSOIL Arenacross Champion, Regal will defend his title against a highly talented field of veteran riders and rising stars led by Hayes, last season's championship runner-up who will return to the perennial contending Team Babbitt's Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki team.

*2016 AMSOIL Arenacross schedule​*
Jan. 9-10 US Bank Arena Cincinnati, Ohio

Jan.15-17 Royal Farms Arena Baltimore, Md.

Jan.22-24 PPL Center Allentown, Pa.

Jan. 30-31 Greensboro Coliseum  Greensboro, N.C.

Feb. 4-7 Broadmoor World Arena Colorado Springs, Colo.

Feb. 13-14 CenturyLink Center Omaha, Neb.

Feb. 20-21 Amalie Arena Tampa, Fla.

Feb. 27-28 BJCC Complex Birmingham, Ala.

March 12-13 Cajun Dome Lafayette, La.

April 2-3 Citizens Business Bank Arena Ontario, Calif.

April 9-10 Salinas Sports Complex Salinas, Calif.

April 16-17 Tacoma Dome Tacoma, Wash.

April 22-24 Ford Idaho Center Nampa, Idaho

May 6-8 Orleans Arena Las Vegas​
*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ocross/amsoil-arenacross-releases-2016-slate/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stars of AMA Pro Flat Track Racing Peoria TT​*
Many stars of the AMA Pro Flat Track Series will be turning left and right and hitting the big jump at Peoria TT on Sunday, riders like Jeffrey Carver, Rob Pearson, Jarod Vanderkooi, Mick Kirkness, ten time Peoria TT National winner Henry Wiles and Grand National Champion Jared Mees.

Amateur racing at 12:00 pm
Pro racing at 2:00 pm

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Minnesota natives Ryan Dungey (5) and Jeremy Martin (1) enter their home race in Millville, Minn., in possession of the red number plate, sitting atop their respective Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship standings. (Simon Cudby Photos)​*
*Minnesota Natives On Top Heading To Millville​*
Coming off of its second break in action of the 2015 season, the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship, sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, will return to action for the eighth round of the summer with its annual visit to the Land of 10,000 Lakes, Minn.

The La Crescent Wine & Spirit Spring Creek National will host the world's fastest riders on Saturday from Spring Creek MX Park in Millville with a pair of home state riders leading the 250 Class and 450 Class championships.

For the first time in series history, Minnesota-born riders sit atop each respective class heading into Spring Creek, with Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey closing in on his third 450 Class championship and Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin chasing back-to-back 250 Class titles.

Dungey brings a 44-point lead into Spring Creek, where he has won a total of three times in the 450 Class, doing so consecutively from 2010-2012.

Martin just regained the 250 Class points lead for the third time this season with his series-leading fourth win at the previous round, and brings momentum to the track owned by his parents, where he is the defending race winner.

While Martin enjoyed his second 1-1 effort of the season en route to victory at the series' last race on Independence Day at RedBud, it was someone other than Dungey standing atop the 450 Class podium.

For the second straight race, Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia emerged with the win after winning the final moto. In each of those races Dungey won the first moto, and at RedBud it resulted in a tie for the win with Barcia, but the second moto tiebreaker ruled in the Yamaha riders favor.

As a result, Barcia has the most momentum in the series and now sits third in the championship, closing in on defending champion Ken Roczen and his RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing team. A total of 19 points separate them.

Although Dungey has not won since the fourth round of the season, his consistency allowed him to not lose any ground to Roczen, instead extending his lead by seven points at RedBud.

With his past success at Spring Creek and the hometown crowd on his side, Dungey no doubt feels poised to end Barcia's surge and continue to inch closer to another championship.

Both Barcia and Roczen will undoubtedly make that task difficult on Dungey, setting the stage for what could be a tremendously competitive afternoon on Saturday.

As the top three in the 450 Class continue their battle for victory, one rider will be making his return to competition on Saturday.

Veteran Josh Grant has sat idle since the Chad Reed-owned Discount Tire Racing/TwoTwo Motorsports effort shuttered in late June, but despite missing the last four rounds of competition Grant will be back in action at Spring Creek aboard a Monster Energy Kawasaki.

While it signifies one of the best opportunities of his career, Grant's impending return is bittersweet as he will be filling in for Wil Hahn, who suffered an injury while training during the off week and will miss the next round.

In the 250 Class, Martin's season-long see-saw battle for the championship with Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin took another turn at RedBud. Martin was impressive in a resilient ride to victory while Musquin, the points leader entering the race, endured arguably his worst outing of the season, finishing sixth.

Musquin revealed he was dealing with aggravation to an injured wrist stemming from a crash at the third round of the season, which caused him to lose pace late in the motos. The off week was timely for Musquin's ability to mend before the next round.

In reclaiming the points lead, Martin now holds a slim seven-point lead over Musquin. This duo has traded the top spot in the championship on numerous occasions, neither able to hold it for more than two rounds. Martin's advantage at Spring Creek is unlike any other, growing up on the track that sits in his backyard, and he hopes it can lead him to back-to-back wins at home.

Musquin, on the other hand, is in search of redemption and hopes to become just the third international rider, and first Frenchman, to win in the 250 Class at Spring Creek.

The third rider likely to sandwich himself in between the lead duo is Martin's Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha teammate Cooper Webb. At RedBud Webb looked to be en route to victory during both motos, only to have Martin steal the win away from him twice. The afternoon no doubt left a bitter taste in Webb's mouth and he'll have some unfinished business to take care of at Spring Creek, in search of his first win of the 2015 season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...innesota-natives-on-top-heading-to-millville/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Track Birthday Jake Johnson​*
Happy birthday to former Grand National Champion and current National No. 5 Jersey Jake Johnson, who turns 31 years old today.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica: Josh Hayes Fires The First Shot At Laguna​*
Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Josh Hayes one-upped his teammate and MotoAmerica Superbike championship rival Cameron Beaubier by .4 of a second on day one at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca.

With only a four-point lead over his young rival Beaubier, Hayes will be looking for any advantage over the Northern Californian at his home race.

In third was Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden, just .465 behind Hayes.

Superstock 1000 points leader Jake Gagne on the RoadRace Factory Yamaha once again topped his class and was fourth overall. HMC KTM's Chris Fillmore was fifth ahead of fellow superbike rider Jake Lewis on the Yoshimura Suzuki.

Aprilia HSBK Racing's Sheridan Morais was seventh overall and second in Superstock. In eighth was Superbike rider on the Danny Eslick TTR Honda.

Rounding out the top 10 was Superstock riders Josh Day on the 
Yamalube/Westby Racing Yamaha and TOBC Racing Yamaha's Taylor Knapp.

*2015 MotoAmerica Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca Superbike/Superstock Day One Combined Times​*
1. Josh Hayes (Yamaha) 1:24.799
2. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha) 1:25.199
3. Roger Hayden (Suzuki) 1:25.264
4. Jake Gagne (Yamaha) 1:26.579
5. Chris Fillmore (KTM) 1:26.696
6. Jake Lewis (Suzuki) 1:26.579
7. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia) 1:26.896
8. Danny Eslick (Honda) 1:27.000
9. Josh Day (Yamaha) 1:27.490
10. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha) 1:27.574​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36220/...osh-Hayes-Fires-The-First-Shot-At-Laguna.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bobby Fong Takes Supersport Pole At Laguna Seca​*
Latus Motors Racing Triumph's Bobby Fong held off the Yamahas to take his first MotoAmerica Superpole of the season at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca.

The Northern Californian edged out the Qualifying 1 session leader Josh Herrin on the Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha by .191 of a second.

Rounding out the front row for Sunday's race is points leader JD Beach on the Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves Yamaha.

In fourth was Beach's teammate Garrett Gerloff ahead of M4 Suzuki/SportbikeTrackGear.com's David Anthony and RoadRace Factory Yamaha's Tomas Puerta.

Team owner/racer Kyle Wyman qualified seventh on the KWR Yamaha. Puerta's teammate Cameron Petersen was eighth. And rounding out the top 10 was Veloce Racing MV Agusta's Hayden Gillim and Tuned Racing Yamaha's Corey Alexander.

Herrin's teammate Joe Roberts led the Superstock 600 class once again in the first qualifying session. Trailing Roberts by a mere .056 of a second was privateer Yamaha rider Richie Escalante. Rounding out the top was Californian Bryce Prince on the Tuned Racing Yamaha.

Meanwhile in the KTM RC 390 Cup, series new comer Xavier Zayat edged out the normally dominant Gage McAllister .400 of a second in the first qualifying session of the weekend. Rounding out the top 3 was Anthony Mazziotto III.

*2015 MotoAmerica Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca Supersport Qualifying Results​*1. Bobby Fong (Triumph) 1:26.552
2. Josh Herrin (Yamaha) 1:26.743
3. JD Beach (Yamaha) 1:26.828
4. Garrett Gerloff (Yamaha) 1.27.018
5. David Anthony (Suzuki) 1:27.363
6. Tomas Puerta (Yamaha) 1:27.703
7. Kyle Wyman (Yamaha) 1:27.745
8. Cameron Petersen (Yamaha) 1:27.834
9. Hayden Gillim (MV Agusta) 1:27.869
10. Corey Alexander (Yamaha) 1:27.894​
*Superstock 600 Qualifying 1 Results​*1. Joe Roberts (Yamaha) 1:29.423
2. Richie Escalante (Yamaha) 1:29.479
3. Bryce Prince (Yamaha) 1:29.884
4. Michael Gilbert (Yamaha) 1:30.370
5. Travis Wyman (Yamaha) 1:30.536
6. Wyatt Farris (Yamaha) 1:31.168
7. Jason Aguilar (Yamaha) 1:31.299
8. Gage McAllister (Yamaha) 1:32.040
9. Andrew Lee (Yamaha) 1:32.401
10. Andy DiBrino (Yamaha) 1:32.410​
*KTM RC 390 Cup Qualifying 1 Results​*1. Xavier Zayat 1:43.069
2. Gage McAllister 1:43.469
3. Anthony Mazziotto III 1:44.239
4. Hayden Schultz 1:44.588
5. Braedon Ortt 1:44.979
6. Brandon Altmeyer 1:45.091
7. Alejandro Gutierrez Mejia 1:45.524
8. Gabe Miller 1:46.123
9. Jody Barry 1:46.139
10. Josh Serne 1:46.312​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36221/...ong-Takes-Supersport-Pole-At-Laguna-Seca.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Joe Roberts Crowned Champion At Laguna Seca​*
Once again, Joe Roberts was unbeatable in the MotoAmerica Superstock 600 class. The Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha rider earned his sixth-straight win (ninth of the season) to seal the deal on his first national championship at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca.

His championship rival, Yamaha rider Richie Escalante, led early but crashed in the last corner on lap four, which meant that Roberts was a shoe-in for the championship. Escalante rejoined the race, but ultimately retired a few laps later.

With Escalante out of the picture the battle for first was between Roberts and Tuned Racing's Bryce Prince. Prince kept his fellow Californian honest and took the lead on lap 10, but Roberts took it back and went on to take the checkered flag by .219 of a second over Prince. Back in a distant third was HB Racing Yamaha's Michael Gilbert, making it a Californian sweep of the podium.

Prince's teammate Jason Aguilar was fourth ahead of Wyman Racing's Travis Wyman and Mach 1 Motorsport's Wyatt Farris. KTM RC 390 Cup points-leader Gage McAllister finished seventh on his NCR Yamaha. McAllister can also clinch the KTM Cup title later this afternoon as he only needs three points for the crown.

Icon/Motorsport.com's Andy DiBrino was eighth. And rounding out he top 10 was Ryan Matter on a privateer Yamaha and Cody Wyman on the Wyman Racing Yamaha.

French Superstock 600 rider Jayson Uribe returned home to race this weekend, but unfortunately the homecoming didn't go as planned and he crashed out of the race, adding his name to a long list of many fallers.

*2015 MotoAmerica Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca Superbike/Superstock 1000 Qualifying Results Superstock 600 Results​* 1. Joe Roberts (Yamaha)
2. Bryce Prince (Yamaha)
3. Michael Gilbert (Yamaha)
4. Jason Aguilar (Yamaha)
5. Travis Wyman (Yamaha)
6. Wyatt Farris (Yamaha)
7. Gage McAllister (Yamaha)
8. Andy Di Brino (Yamaha)
9. Ryan Matter (Yamaha)
10. Cody Wyman (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36229/Racing-Article/Joe-Roberts-Crowned-Champion-At-Laguna-Seca.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Ryan Dungey Goes 1-1 At Millville​*
Ryan Dungey claimed his third overall win of the season in front of a hometown audience at Millville, Minnesota's Spring Creek Raceway at round eight of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Series.

Dungey, who won an ESPN ESPY Award last week, turned in a 1-1 sweep on his Red Bull KTM for the first time this year, and looked impressive on the extremely rough Millville course, although he had to contend with a stubborn Justin Barcia in both motos.

Barcia took the holeshot in both motos, but Dungey eventually found his way around the AutoTrader.com/Toyota JGR Yamaha in each case, doing so on the first lap of moto one, but not until the fourth lap in the second moto.

With the win Dungey extended his lead in the point standings to 56 points over RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Ken Roczen, who went 3-4 for fourth overall, however, Barcia's confidence is obviously growing and he and Dungey easily outdistanced the rest of the field.

In fact, Barcia now sits just 13 points behind Roczen in the standings after Millville, mainly on the basis of his last three races.

Third overall went to a surging Blake Baggett, who turned in a 4-3 performance, which trumped Roczen's 3-4.

Fifth was Rockstar Energy Factory Racing's Jason Anderson via 6-6 moto finishes, while RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns Suzuki's Broc Tickle was sixth at 5-7.

HRC Honda's Fredrik Noren turned his best performance to date with a 8-5 for seventh.

Christophe Pourcel (9-8 ), Phil Nicoletti (7-10) and Josh Grant (10-9), who is recently signed with Monster Energy Kawasaki, rounded out the top 10.

The series now packs up and heads to Washougal, Washington for round nine of the series next Saturday.

Cole Seely fell in the second practice session and injured his shoulder, forcing the HRC Factory Honda rider to sit out the Millville race. According to a source at Honda, the extent of Seely's injury was not fully known on race day, but he was having it evaluated on Monday after the race.

*Results​*1. Ryan Dungey (KTM) 1-1
2. Justin Barcia (Yam) 2-2
3. Blake Baggett (Suz) 4-3
4. Ken Roczen Suzuki 3-4
5 Jason Anderson (Hus) 6-6
6. Broc Tickle (Suz) 5-7
7. Fredrik Noren (Hon) 8-5
8. Christophe Pourcel (Hus) 9-8
9. Phil Nicoletti (Yam) 7-10
10. Josh Grant (Kaw) 10-9​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36234/Racing-Article/Motocross--Ryan-Dungey-Goes-1-1-At-Millville.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Cooper Webb Tops Jeremy Martin At Millville MX​*
Cooper Webb claimed the overall win at the Millville round of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Series after posting a first moto win and then backing it up with a second place finish in the moto two behind local favorite and class points leader Jeremy Martin, who happens to be Webb's Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha teammate.

The win came in Webb's third race back from injury and perhaps emphasized the statement that the North Carolina rider has returned to form.

Webb jumped into the lead in moto one after passing early leader RJ Hampshire on lap four of the 15-lap race. Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin led lap two, but overshot a berm and got his front wheel stuck in the deep mud and was 10th by the time he got going again.

Meanwhile, local favorite Jeremy Martin got off the line outside the top five and worked his way into third by the end of the race, just almost catching Monster Energy Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy on the final lap for second.

Webb crossed the finish line with nearly two second over Savatgy, with Martin in third ahead of his brother Alex.

In moto two, Jeremy Martin ripped off the holeshot and proceeded to run away with the race. Webb gave chase but the Yamaha rider was not able to keep up with Martin on his home track.

Third went to Musquin, who managed to stay on two wheels this moto, while Savatgy finished up in fourth ahead of an impressive Jordon Smith on a GEICO Honda.

In the overall standings, Webb came away with the win with his 1-2 finish, while Jeremy Martin settled for second at 3-1.

Third overall went to Savatgy with a 2-4, and Musquin ended up fourth overall with a 8-3 tally.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna rider Zach Osborne maintained his third overall standings in the points with a 7-7 fifth overall.

With four rounds remaining, Martin holds a 19-point lead over Musquin, with Osborne another nine points back.

*Results*
1. Cooper Webb (Yam) 1-2
2. Jeremy Martin (Yam) 3-1
3. Joey Savatgy (Kaw) 2-4
4. Marvin Musquin (Kaw) 8-3
5. Zach Osborne (Hus) 7-7
6. Aaron Plessinger (Yam) 6-9
7. Jordon Smith (Hon) 12-5
8. Shane McElrath (11-6)
9. RJ Hampshire (Hon) 5-12
10. Alex Martin (Yam) 4-14​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36235/...-Webb-Tops-Jeremy-Martin-At-Millville-MX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*From Left To Right, No. 23 Jeffrey Carver Jr., No. 52P Henry Wiles, No. 1 Jared Mees​*
*Henry Wiles Wins Donnie Bargmann Memorial​*
Henry Wiles wins the Donnie Bargmann Memorial race in Pekin Ill. on a borrowed bike. AMA Grand National champion Jared Mees was second, while Jeffrey Carver Jr. was third.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier Fires Back​*
Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Cameron Beaubier held off Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden to take a thrilling MotoAmerica Superbike victory in race two at Laguna Seca. Joining them on the podium was Beaubier's teammate Josh Hayes.

The race was shortened to 18 laps after a delayed restart to attend to injured riders involved in a horrific crash at the start of the race that included Spaniards Daniel Rivas and Bernat Martinez; HSBK Racing Aprilia's Devon McDonough, Zlock Racing's Kevin Pinkstaff and Josh Chisum. Chisum walked away, but there are no updates on the other riders.

After the restart, Hayes took the lead early, but Hayden took over around the halfway mark. Beaubier, not wanting to miss out on the fun joined the pair and got past his veteran teammate to take second. The young Californian then made his move on Hayden at the top of the corkscrew. Hayden, also hungry for the win tried to take the top spot back on the last corner before the checkered flag but left the door open for Beaubier and had to settle for second.

Rounding out the top five in Superbike was Hayden's teammate Jake Lewis and Geico Suzuki's Chris Ulrich.

In the Superstock 1000 class RoadRace Factory Yamaha's Jake Gagne got back to his winning ways. The series points leader earned valuable points over third place finisher Taylor Knapp on the TOBC Racing Yamaha who has been eating away at Gagne's points lead. HSBK Racing Aprilia's Sheridan Morais was second.

Rounding out the top five in the Superstock class was Yamalube/Westby Racing's Josh Day and Chisum/Motul Racing's Tyler O'Hara.

*2015 MotoAmerica Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca Superbike/Superstock 1000​*
*Race Two Combined Results*
1. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha)
2. Roger Hayden (Suzuki)
3. Josh Hayes (Yamaha)
4. Jake Gagne (Yamaha)
5. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia)
6. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha)
7. Josh Day (Yamaha)
8. Jake Lewis (Suzuki)
9. Tyler O'Hara (Yamaha)
10. Chris Ulrich (Suzuki)

*Superbike Results*
1. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha)
2. Roger Hayden (Suzuki)
3. Josh Hayes (Yamaha)
4. Jake Lewis (Suzuki)
5. Chris Ulrich (Suzuki)
6. Elena Myers (Suzuki)

*Superstock 1000 Results*
1. Jake Gagne (Yamaha)
2. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia)
3. Taylor Knapp (Suzuki)
4. Josh Day (Yamaha)
5. Tyler O'Hara (Yamaha)
6. Mark Heckles (Yamaha)
7. Steve Rapp (BMW)
8. Cory Call (BMW)
9. Sebastiao Ferreira (Yamaha)
10. Barrett Long (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36242/Racing-Article/Cameron-Beaubier-Fires-Back.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*JD Beach Top Of His Class At Laguna​*
Yamalube/Y.E.S/Graves/Yamaha's JD Beach kept his win streak alive in the MotoAmerica Supersport class, earning his sixth-straight win this season at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca. The win, his eighth in 2015, put him 49-points ahead of Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha's Josh Herrin.

Meanwhile it was a fierce battle for second between Herrin and Latus Motors Racing Triumph's Bobby Fong. The pair were sizing each other up the whole race, but lurking behind at a distance was M4 Suzuki/SportbikeTrackGear.com's David Anthony.

The Australian caught up to the pair with a few laps to go. Anthony made his move on the inside in the final corner and Fong went down. Anthony went on to score third, his second podium this season, while a less than happy Fong remounted to finish sixth.

Beach's teammate Garrett Gerloff crossed the line in fourth ahead of RoadRace Factory Yamaha's Tomas Puerta. Team owner/rider Kyle Wyman rode his Yamaha home in a lonely seventh, as did Tuned Racing Yamaha's Corey Alexander for eighth.

Rounding out the top 10 was Veloce Racing MV Agusta's Hayden Gillim and Puerta's teammate Ben Young.

*2015 MotoAmerica Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca​*
*Supersport Results*
1. JD Beach (Yamaha)
2. Josh Herrin (Yamaha)
3. David Anthony (Suzuki)
4. Garrett Gerloff (Yamaha)
5. Tomas Puerta (Yamaha)
6. Bobby Fong (Triumph)
7. Kyle Wyman (Yamaha)
8. Corey Alexander (Yamaha)
9. Hayden Gillim (MV Agusta)
10. Ben Young (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36241/Racing-Article/JD-Beach-Top-Of-His-Class-At-Laguna.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jared Mees Celebrating His Expert Wins At Peoria TT With His Mechanic​*
*The Jammer Wins Peoria TT Race​*
Jammin' Jared Mees won Sunday's Flat Track race at the historic Peoria TT in Peoria Ill. Jared said after the race "Hope I can do it again here at the AMA Pro Flat Track National on August 16."

Rob Pearson finished second while Henry Wiles finished third.

The stars of the AMA Pro Flat Track Series will be heading back to famous Peoria TT on August 16th, an no doubt the question on everyone's mind will be, can anyone stop Henry Wiles from winning his 11th consecitive Peoria TT National.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Releases 2016 Pro Flat Track Rules Proposal​*







*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/FlatTrackLive?pnref=story


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Legend Gary Nixon​*
*First Annual Gary Nixon Invitational​*
This Friday July 24th in Timonium, Maryland will play host to the first annual Gary Nixon Invitalional Flat Track race. The best Flat Trackers in the world will be racing bar to bar on a 1/10 mile dirt track at the Maryland State Fairground.

Riders will be battling it out for a $2,250 to win purse, tickets only $15.00.

Confirmed Riders - Grand National Champion Jared Mees, Johnny Lewis, Sammy Halbert, Jake Johnson, Rob Pearson, Chad Cose, Ryan Wells, Jake Showmaker, Mikey Martin and many more.

Practice - 5:00 pm 
Racing - 7:00 pm

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Trey Canard Set For Return​*
Team Honda HRC says that one of its star riders, Trey Canard, will return to action at this weekend's Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship at Washougal.

Canard has been out of action since suffering an arm injury at the Detroit Supercross in April. Canard's teammate Cole Seely had also been sitting out with an injury but returned at Spring Creek.

"I'm really excited to be returning to the starting gate and racing with all these guys each weekend," Canard said. "I don't have any set expectations for my return except to do my best, give 100% effort, ride within my limits and enjoy doing what I love. Things have gone smoothly since I started riding again. The Honda team was out at my house testing a few weeks ago, and I feel like they really did their homework while I was out. They've brought an amazing bike together, and I can't wait to race it!"

"We're looking forward to seeing what Trey can do at the remaining four rounds of the series," said Team Honda HRC Manager Dan Betley. "Trey has made a great deal of progress in a short period of time since getting back on his bike, and he showed a lot of speed while we were out at his house testing. He's an incredibly focused and determined racer, and I don't think it'll be long before he's mixing it up with the frontrunners."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/36249/Racing-Article/Motocross--Trey-Canard-Set-For-Return.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing's Proposal: Twins for GNC1 And Singles For GNC2​*
It's been rumored and talked about in the paddock for a few months now, but on Monday AMA Pro Racing revealed one of its proposals for the future of AMA Pro Flat Track Championship (aka AMA Pro Grand National Championship) in terms of motorcycles to be used.

It appears that the GNC1 class will be racing on twin-cylinder motorcycles at all venues and GNC2 riders would compete on essentially the same machinery (converted 450cc motocross bikes) they run in most races, with the exception of some Miles today.

All riders would be required to wear leathers helping promote a more traditional flat track look among series competitors.

Big 750cc twin-cylinder bikes were raced on TT circuits through the early 1980s, when nearly all riders moved to 600cc single-cylinder bikes. Short tracks have always been contested by smaller bikes, first 250cc singles and twins and then later the 600cc and eventually 450cc singles, so running big twins on short tracks would be a first.

The reaction among riders so far has been almost universally negative. None of the current generation of racers was around when twins were raced on smaller tracks and they seemed concerned with the safety of launching the bigger motorcycles off of jumps on TT circuits like those at Peoria and Castle Rock. They also seem to do a collective head scratch when told they'll race their big twins on short tracks.

Reaction among fans in social media seems mixed and largely divided generationally. Older fans of the sport cheer the possibility of seeing the big Grand National Twins machines being raced again on TT circuits. Many of them remember legendary races, such as Jay Springsteen winning the Peoria TT on a Harley-Davidson XR750 in 1983. Younger fans seem to side with the riders saying watching the twins on Peoria and other small tracks could potentially be boring after seeing the high-flying antics of the 450 MX-based machines.

AMA Pro Racing also seems to be responding to some manufacturers who do not make single-cylinder race bikes and sponsor riders in the series. Those manufacturers, such as Harley-Davidson, Triumph and Ducati, aren't thrilled to watch their sponsored riders be forced to race other brands in short track and TT events.

The one thing this bulletin does not address is the problems associated with racing 450s on big Miles such as Springfield. In the past the large pack racing of the 450s has produced harrowing crashes and resulted in the sanctioning body not allowing the 450s to race at some tracks.

The bulletin release yesterday by AMA Pro Racing reads as follows:

AMA Pro Flat Track is one of the most iconic sporting institutions in the history of the United States. In recent years, however, audiences have declined, manufacturer participation and sponsorship have waned and all stakeholders in the sport have seen significant declines in revenue streams. AMA Pro Racing is the guardian of the sport and understands that its unique flavor and exciting, elbow-to-elbow action deserves to be taken to a wider audience and, to that end, has launched a strategic review that will culminate in the creation of a 5-Year plan.

The 5-Year plan will lay out a road map that re-engineers the business of the sport and delivers renewed value for all of its Stakeholder groups. Early in the process it has been determined that the racing class structure, at the core of the sport, has to be modernized in order to offer commercially relevant opportunities to a wide range of motorcycle manufacturers, providing clear on-track identification of their technology and the athletes who compete using their hardware.

To this end, AMA Pro Racing is proposing an evolution of the sport to offer two distinct racing classes that will be instantly recognizable, distinct from each other and will form a launch-pad for the sport to regain its position as the leading professional motorcycle racing series in the United States.

During the summer months of 2015, AMA Pro Racing will be discussing the plan with representatives from manufacturers, sponsors and the AMA Pro Flat Track Advisory Group, and will be running a series of workshops in order to detail the rules package for the 2016 season. The final class structure will be publicly announced in a press conference at the 2015 season finale in Las Vegas during the weekend of November 21-22, 2015.

*The Classes*

AMA Pro Racing proposes two classes for AMA Pro Flat Track starting in 2016.

*Proposed GNC1 structure:*

All GNC1 class events will be contested on multi-cylinder engine motorcycles.
Engine size limits by configuration type to be determined.

Minimum weight limits will be applied and linked to engine size.

Riders will be required to wear leathers at all events.

*Proposed GNC2 structure:*

All GNC2 class events will be contested on production motorcycles with single-cylinder engines up to 450cc.

A minimum weight limit will be applied.

Riders will be required to wear leathers at all events.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/689/36251/...sal--Twins-for-GNC1-and-Singles-for-GNC2.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Shawn Baer Talks About His Scary Indy Mile Crash​*
AMA Pro Flat Track rider Shawn Baer talks with FansChoice.tv about his scary Indy mile crash that ripped his motorcycle apart. Click the link.

http://www.fanschoice.tv/component/...a-pro/ama-pro-flat-track-indy-mile-baer-crash

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA To Honor Wayne Rainey​*
Three-time 500cc World Champion, two-time AMA Superbike Champion and MotoAmerica President, Wayne Rainey, will be honored as an AMA Hall of Fame Legend at a special ceremony at the American International Motorcycle Expo at the Orange County Convention Center in Orlando, Florida, on October 17.

Rainey is a previous inductee to the AMA Hall of Fame (1999), with the Hall of Fame Legend honor coming to those whose lifetime accomplishments are showcased as part of the annual induction ceremony of new Hall of Famers.

Rainey's former Marlboro Yamaha Team Roberts teammate John Kocinski will also be honored, as will former Harley-Davidson CEO Richard Teerlink, off-road racing champion Rodney Smith, entrepreneur and industry patron John Parham, dirt tracker Alex Jorgensen and longtime Yamaha Motor Corp. U.S.A. race team manager Keith McCarty.

"I think it's important that kids coming up have a place, a Hall of Fame, to look to where their heroes are recognized for their achievements, particularly through the AMA - the sanctioning body that provides the environment where all this racing takes place," Rainey said. "It's an honor to be a part of that."

Following Rainey's dirt track, AMA Superbike and 500cc career, the Californian turned his attention to team management after a severe spinal injury cut short his time as a rider, running Sete Gibernau, Norifumi Abe, Kenny Roberts Jnr, Tetsuya Harada and Jean Michel Bayle in 500cc and 250cc teams contesting the world championship. Now Rainey is heading up MotoAmerica, the AMA and FIM North America Championship, with an eye of giving American riders a platform to compete on the world stage.

"We feel we have a chance to make our series a very competitive series that has a structure so riders can come through the AMA series to achieve their goals of being a champion here in the United States or go on to the world championships and be competitive," Rainey said. "We want to create a series that the whole industry would like to get behind and support."

If you would like to be a part of the induction ceremony in Orlando, tickets are available now at www.motorcyclemuseum.org.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/36257/Racing-Article/AMA-To-Honor-Wayne-Rainey.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Cooper Webb Tops Washougal 250s​*
Yamaha teammates Cooper Webb (17) and Jeremy Martin (1) battle it out in the second moto. Photography by Hoppenworld.com
The race for the 250 outdoor title got tighter again.

Even though Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb claimed the win, Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin gained valuable points on championship leader Jeremy Martin, who had a tough day in the Washougal mud.

As a light rain continued to fall, GEICO Honda's Christian Craig shot out to an early lead in the first moto and opened up a commanding lead in just a few laps. Unfortunately for him, Craig fell in the mud on the third lap and dropped to fourth, handing the lead to Webb, second to Musquin and third to Arnaud Tonus, who was making his outdoor debut on the Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki.

Martin, meanwhile, was mired in the pack after getting off to a 13th-place start.

Webb and Musquin soon engaged in a heated battle for the moto win, the two went at it lap after lap. Musquin took control of the lead on the 11th lap, but Webb hung right with him til the end. With steam billowing from his bike, Webb finished just two seconds behind Musquin, with Tonus taking third.

Craig hung on to fourth, while Webb's teammate Aaron Plessinger rounded out the top five.

Martin, meanwhile, took the checkered flag in ninth, give away big points to Musquin.

Martin was out to reclaim those points in the second moto after grabbing the holeshot, and settling into the lead ahead of Musquin and Webb.

Webb was on fire, though. He wasted no time getting around Musquin and soon slipped passed his teammate, Martin, for the lead.

Martin, however, wasn't about to give up so easily and fought back.

He eventually made a great pass on Webb to retake the lead. Martin kicked it into overdrive and opened up a small gap on Webb and appeared to have the moto win in the bag, but two laps from the end, Martin bobbled and both Webb and Musquin got by him.

Webb went on to take the win just five seconds ahead of Musquin, with Martin finishing a distant third.

With three rounds left, the 250 title is still very much up for grabs between Martin and Musquin, who took a big chunk out of Martin's points lead. Going into the race, Martin enjoyed a 19-point advantage over Musquin, now it's just four points.

Webb took the overall win with a 2-1, while Musquin was awarded second overall with a 1-2. Plessinger finished out the day on the podium after going 5-4. Craig went 4-5 for fourth, while Martin rounded out the top five with a 9-3.

"The day was good and we were able to make some good changes after practice that really helped," said Webb who missed a few rounds earlier in the season with an injury.

"I got a good start in the first moto and led most of it, but had a goggle issue that allowed Marvin [Musquin] to get around me. We came up short there, but got another good start in the second moto and made our way around Jeremy [Martin] early. He was able to get around me, but made a mistake that put us on top of the box. I feel like I've been a competitor every race and I'm proving I can win."

"It felt good to be myself today. The last two races have been tough with my [injured] wrist, but this week was really great and I came into Washougal with a lot of confidence," said Musquin who has been bothered by the wrist which he injured earlier in the series. "I went 1-1 here last year and I wanted to do that again today. The first moto was tough because it was easy to make mistakes, but I was able to win. In the second moto I made too many mistakes early, but we finished second and it ended up being a really good day for the championship."

*RESULTS 250 NATIONAL*
1. Cooper Webb (Yam) 2-1
2. Marvin Musquin (KTM) 1-2
3. Aaron Plessinger (Yam) 3-4
4. Christian Craig (Hon) 4-5
5. Jeremy Martin (Yam) 9-3
6. Jessy Nelson (KTM) 6-8
7. Shane McElrath (KTM) 11-6
8. Mitchell Oldenburg (KTM) 8-9
9. Zach Osborne (Hus) 7-11
10. Arnaud Tonus (Kaw) 3-20​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37261/Racing-Article/Motocross--Cooper-Webb-Tops-Washougal-250s.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Ryan Dungey Wins Wet Washougal​*
Wet weather and mud were the watchwords for the Washougal, Washington, round of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship at Washougal, today, where Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey pulled off yet another big win to extend his already massive points lead in the 450 class.

In the sloppy conditions, Dungey went at it again with AutoTrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia for the overall win. Barcia has, as of late, turned into Dungey's biggest thorn on the track, and Washougal was no different.

Barcia was fastest out of the gate in both motos. He ran up front and clean for the entire first moto, opening up a big lead, while Dungey had to make due with a fourth-place start.

While Barcia was running away and playing in the mud, Dungey had his hands full with Rockstar Energy/Husqvarna's Christophe Pourcel, who was running third behind Barcia's teammate, Phil Nicoletti. By lap five, both Pourcel and Dungey had ridden around Nicoletti, but Dungey was still working away on the Husky rider, Pourcel. Dungey finally made the pass on Pourcel on the ninth lap.

By that time, however, Barcia was long gone and Dungey had to settle for a distant second, 29.5 seconds behind Barcia.

Pourcel slipped way back by the end of the moto but still hung on to third, followed by Nicoletti and Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett.

Rockstar/Husqvarna's Jason Anderson took sixth followed by defending champ Ken Roczen.

Roczen was hoping to gain points on Dungey with just a few more rounds left on the schedule, but an 11th-place start pretty much prevented that from happening.

Once again, Barcia put the JGRMX Yamaha to the front of the pack at the start of moto two, with two heavy hitters right behind him-Dungey and Roczen.

Despite the pressure, Barcia looked solid again. Roczen, however, started to lose touch with the Yamaha and KTM that were ahead of him, letting Barcia and Dungey to decide the win between themselves.

Barcia looked to be in command but five laps from the finish, Barcia bobbled in the mud and tipped over, which was all Dungey needed to slither by and take the moto win (by six seconds) and overall victory.

Roczen held on to third but trailed Dungey by 12 second at the finish line.
AutoTrader.com/Toyota Yamaha's Weston Peick finished fourth, followed by Pourcel, Nicoletti, Honda's Fredrik Noren, Josh Grant, Trey Canard and Vince Friese.

Canard, in his first race of the outdoor season, went 8-9 for eighth overall.
Mike Alessi also made his first appearance of the outdoor season and went 29-19.

With three rounds left, Dungey is poised to win this year's championship now that he has extended his championship lead to 69 over his nearest rival/s Roczen and Barcia. Barcia has caught the former sole possessor of second (Roczen). Roczen and Barcia are tied in points with Baggett holding on to a distant fourth.

*RESULTS 450 NATIONAL*
1. Ryan Dungey (KTM) 2-1
2. Justin Barcia (Yam) 1-2
3. Christophe Pourcel (Hus) 3-5
4. Ken Roczen (Suz) 7-3
5. Phil Nicoletti (Yam) 4-6
6. Weston Peick (Yam)12-4
7. Fredrik Noren (Hon) 9-7
8. Trey Canard (Hon) 8-9
9. Blake Baggett (Suz) 5-12
10. Josh Grant (Kaw) 11-8​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37260/Racing-Article/Motocross--Ryan-Dungey-Wins-Wet-Washougal.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*World Trials: Toni Bou Wins Day One In Rhode Island​*
After three straight losses to arch rival Adam Raga, Repsol Honda's Toni Bou got back on track with a solid victory at the US round of the FIM World Trials Championship in Exeter, Rhode Island.

The weekend started off with a bit of controversy when all of the factory bikes except for Team Beta were detained at customs in New York and didn't arrive at the trials site until nearly 5pm on Friday night, leaving the riders very little time to become accustomed to the local terrain.

On Saturday morning, Raga and Bou remained tied on the first loop through the first three sections, however, Raga slid his Gas Gas off the exit rock of section four and took an unfortunate five. Meanwhile, Bou went clean in the section. Bou returned the favor in section six, however, when his minder accidentally grabbed his bike when he thought Bou was falling and the Spaniard was given a five for the ride. Raga escaped with a two.

Bou added a safety dab on the difficult seventh section, while Raga failed the section altogether and received a five, so at that point the cake seemed ready to put in the oven.

After one lap, Bou led with nine points, while Raga sat second with 21 and Sherco's Albert Cabestany third with 30.

Bou managed to clean section six on his second go-around and finished the lap with a 12, three points more than his first lap.

Meanwhile, Raga cleaned up his act a little and only dropped one more point that he had on his previous loop, even though the sections were becoming more difficult.

Beta's Jeroni Fajardo moved ahead of Cabestany to take over third, while another Spanish Beta rider Jorge Casales, bumped up to fourth.

Bou put the icing on the cake on the third and final lap, posting an 11-point lap, compared to Raga's 18, giving Bou a total of 37 and Raga a total of 69.

Casales improved considerably on lap three and moved into third for the day with a total of 78, while Cabestany settled for fourth with a total of 83.

Day two of the US round will start at 9:00am in the morning. Check back for more results.

*Saturday Results:*
1. Toni Bou (Hon) 37
2. Adam Raga (GG)
3. Jorge Casales (Bet)
4. Albert Cabestany (Bet)
5. Jeroni Fajardo (Bet)
6. Takahisa Fujinami (Hon)
7. James Dabill (Ver)
8. Alexandre Ferrer (Shr)
9. Jaime Busto (Hon)
10. Franz Kadlec (Bet)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/672/37259/...s--Toni-Bou-Wins-Day-One-In-Rhode-Island.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier To Race IDM German Superbike Championship​*
Cameron Beaubier will join Brit Kev Coughlin to fill in for injured Team Yamaha MGM riders Max Neukirchner and Damian Cudlin for the upcoming IDM German Superbike Championship round on August 2 at Schleizer Dreieck, Germany.

British Superbike Championship contender Josh Brookes will fill in at the following round in Assen on August 9, as Beaubier will be back racing in the MotoAmerica AMA/FIM NA Road Racing Championship at the Red Bull Indy Grand Prix.

Coghlan has enjoyed a promising season in the Superstock 1000 Cup on the YZF-R1M, and currently holds fifth place with two races remaining after the summer break.

Beaubier has proved the YZF-R1 is almost untouchable in the MotoAmerica Series, his only real challenge coming from his four-time and defending AMA Superbike Champion, teammate Josh Hayes. Beaubier and Hayes are currently tied for the lead of the Championship, 81 points clear of their closest rival.

Josh Brookes comes fresh from a double victory last weekend in BSB, the Australian currently sits in second place in the standings, just five points from the leader.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37257/...o-Race-IDM-German-Superbike-Championship.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*From Left to Right - Ryan Wells, Sammy Halbert, Jared Mees.​*
*First Annual Gary Nixon Invational Goes To Mees​*
Grand National Champion Jammin' Jared Mees wons the first annual Gary Nixion Invational Memorial race, Sammy Halbert finished second while Ryan Wells finished in the third position.

Jared Mees was honored to race at the Gary Nixon Invational, Mees said that Nixon was one of his heros.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*From Left to Right Davis Fisher, Jacob Lehmann, Brandon Robinson​*
*Davis Fisher Spanks Them At Dixie Cup​*
AMA Pro Flat Track GNC-2 rider Davis Fisher not only won Dixie Cup, he spanked the field which included stars from the AMA Pro Flat Track GNC-1 Class, riders like Former Grand National Champion Brad Baker, Brandon Robinson.

1. Davis Fisher
2. Brandon Robinson
3. Jacob Lehmann

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 7 Sammy Halbert standing in front of his Halbert Racing Fredericktown Yamaha Single at the Gary Nixon Invational​*
*Sammy Halbert Sweeps AllStar Series In Ashland​*
Slammin' Sammy Halbert not only won his heat races at the Ashland County Half Mile, he won the mains too, Halbert won both the Expert Singles main and the Expert Twins main as well, Halbert even took the Dash For Cash, walking away $350.00 in cash.

Halbert did all of this on barrowed bikes as well, Halbert rode a Honda CRF 450F in the Expert Singles and a Kawasaki EX650 in the Expert Twins, both bikes were barrowed from Hart Racing.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Enduro: Steward Baylor Gets Second Win of Year In Pennsylvania​*
After starting off with the ninth fastest time in the opening test of the day, Steward Baylor came on strong for the remainder of the event at the Rattlesnake Enduro, to claim his second win of the season, beating his brother, Grant, by just under a minute.

Since winning the opening round of the series in South Carolina, Steward has encountered a multitude of problems, including a badly broken collarbone two days before the second round of the schedule.

However, with his win today, and the fact that current points leader Kailub Russell finished a disappointing sixth, tightened up the points chase considerably.

In test one, FMF/KTM's Russell Bobbitt turned the quickest time, beating series points leader and teammate Kailub Russell by 11 seconds, with Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Andrew DeLong in third another four seconds back.

However, Baylor took control of the race in test two and won four of the next five tests, giving the Tech-KTM rider the overall win.

"I got off to a bad start and made a lot of careless errors, and the only think I could think was I work too hard to come in here and have a bad result," said Steward Baylor. "I've been working really hard and so I just tried to get things going starting with the second test and everything went my way."

Grant Baylor, who is part of the lethal AmPro Yamaha team, won the fourth test outright and then tied with his brother, Steward, for the fastest time in the fifth test, giving the South Carolina second overall.

"I was a little off pace in the first test but I'm kind of a slow starter anyway," said Grant Baylor. "But then I started to feel more comfortable and I was able to pick up the pace."

Beta USA's Jesse Groemm is getting back to form after spending most of the season dealing with a severe concussion and finished third in Pennsylvania, just 51 seconds behind Grant on his two-stroke 300 RR.

"I had a really bad ride in the first test, but I came back strong in the rest of the enduro," said Groemm. "I think the secret was not falling down, and I didn't all day long."

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Russell Bobbitt, who sits third in points, finishing a solid third in Pennsylvania, finished fourth just four seconds off Groemm's pace.

"I had a few ups and downs but I got off to a great start when I won the first test," said Bobbitt. "But this place kind of gets more technical as the day goes on and I just kind of struggled in a few of the later tests, like the fifth test, the AA-only test, and also in the final test."

Fifth was DeLong, who finished third and second in the first two tests on his Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing FC 350, beating Kailub Russell by almost a full minute.

Russell was sixth and didn't have much to say for himself after the race, but was obviously disappointed. Meanwhile, Nick Fahringer was making his first race back after spending several months rehabbing a torn ligament in his knew. The AirGroup Racing Husqvarna rider finished seventh.

"I think it was a good finish for my first race back," said Fahringer. "I just took it slow and minimized my mistakes."

Beta USA's Cory Buttrick was eighth on his four-stroke 430 RR, while AirGroup Racing Husqvarna's Ryder Lafferty and ex-pro motocrosser Broc Hepler (KTM) rounded out the top 10.

In the Expert AA class, Evan Smith edged out fellow KTM rider Drew Higgins by just two seconds for the win. Meanwhile Ethan Ficklan, also on a KTM, was third, another 59 seconds back.

The series resumes on August 23 in Moorestown, Michigan for the Jack Pine Enduro. For more info go to www.nationalenduro.com.

*Results*
1. Steward Baylor (KTM)
2. Grant Baylor (Yam)
3. Jesse Groemm (Bet)
4. Russell Bobbitt (KTM)
5. Andrew DeLong (Hus)
6. Kailub Russell (KTM)
7. Nick Fahringer (Hus)
8. Cory Buttrick (Bet)
9. Ryder Lafferty (Hus)
10. Broc Hepler (KTM)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/704/37264/...-Gets-Second-Win-Of-Year-In-Pennsylvania.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Zack Williams, RSR Honda Part Ways​*
Minnesota native Zack Williams is on the hunt for support for the final three rounds of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross and beyond after being released from RSR Honda before the Peterson CAT Washougal National.

"The team wanted me to get top fifteens and top tens," Williams says. "I was trying my hardest, but after Millville they said they were taking the bike after the race. We didn't have a falling out or anything like that."

Williams went 18-19 for nineteenth overall in Millville and currently sits thirty-second in points. Williams can be reached at [email protected].

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/07/27/zack-williams-rsr-honda-part-ways


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Thunders Into Rapid City​*
AMA Pro Flat Track Series is one week away from Round eight of the Grand National Championship in Rapid City South Dakota, riders are gearing up for the Black Hills Half Mile National.

Grand National Champion Jared Mees leads the GNC-1 points standings over second place Bryan Smith by 7 points, third place Sammy Halbert is 13 points behind out of the lead, factory Harley Davidson rider Brad Baker is sitting fouth in points 14 points out first place, Kenny Coolbeth Jr. is fifth 23 points behind Mees.

Can Bryan Smith close the 7 point gap to Jared Mees? Will Jared pick up his first win of the year? Will a new rider take the checkers in Rapid City? We will found out Tuesday night August 4th when the AMA Pro Flat Track Series thunders into Rapid City.

If you cannot catch all the bar to bar action in person, you can still watch it all live on FanChoice.tv from practice to the GNC-1 25 lap Main Event

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Day One At Loretta Lynn's Is In The Books​*
The 2015 Rocky Mountain ATV/MC AMA Amateur National Motocross Championship presented by AMSOIL officially got underway yesterday, July 28, at the historic Loretta Lynn Ranch in Hurricane Mills, Tennessee for the 34th running of the world's largest and most prestigious amateur motocross championship.

The first official gate drop of the 34th Annual National was the College (16-24) where Justin Cooper from Cold Spring Harbor, N.Y., took home the win in the 7:30 a.m. moto. The following moto was Junior (25+) where the reigning champion Ricky Renner fought to hold defend his National Championship from World Champion Sebastian Tortelli, but Renner crossed the finish line victorious.

Tanner Stack claimed the Bell Holeshot Award in 250B, all while being in front of a bulky pileup that affected a large portion of the riders. While Austin Forkner led, there was a battle brewing for the remaining positions, these intense battles led to tip-overs and mistakes especially for Josh Mosiman and Stack. Overall it was Austin Forkner taking the first moto win, with Chase Sexton in second and Sean Cantrell rounding out the top three.

Open Pro Sport is often referred to as the elite class at Loretta's and that was proved today when some of the biggest names in amateur racing pushed through the heat in pursuit of a National Championship. Shelby Peterson jumped out to grab the holeshot, but the lead was quickly taken over by Chase Marquire, and he was followed closely by Egan Mastin, Jerry Robin, Ricky Renner and Cody Chisholm. Mastin took the checkered flag first, but was docked one position due to jumping on a red-cross flag. Marshal Weltin was awarded the official first-moto win, with Mastin and Benny rounding out the podium.

The veterans of the sport came out and verified that they still have plenty of action left to prove from the following year in the Masters 50+. Rodney Smith and Earl May picked back up from where they left in 2014 and fought neck-and-neck, followed by Barry McCarty, Raymo0nd Niebel and Mark.

Perhaps the most exciting youth class of the day was the 65cc (7-9) Limited when Ryder Difrancesco pushed his way to the front after Chance Hymas took the holeshot. Also fighting for first place was Nicholas Romano who took over the lead when Difrancesco bobbled and fell down. However, he was able to push his way to the top again and win by two seconds. Difrancesco stood on top of the podium with Romano beside him in second and Hymas in third.

Kai Mukai from Hawaii took the holeshot and early lead in 450B Limited, but quickly succumbed to the hard charging Brandon Hartranft, who continued to hold the lead throughout the 20-minute moto. Mukai rode consistently and finished second with Sam Wise in third.

The brand new Womens All-Star (16+) division took its inaugural gate drop at Loretta's with Kylie Fasnacht taking the holeshot. Multi-year National title holder Jessica Patterson quickly moved up front to lead the pack until Taylor Higgins made the pass. The lead continued to change multiple times with the top names in female motocross trying to place on the podium, but at the end of the day it was Mackenzie Tricker in first, Kirsten Raemisch in second and Brandy Richards in third.

Day two of racing will resume today, Wednesday, July 29, with the remaining opening motos along with the beginning of the second set of motos. RacerTV (RacerTV.com) continues with live streaming coverage beginning at 10:30 EST/ 9:30 CDT.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/691/37279/...Day-One-At-Loretta-Lynns-Is-In-The-Books.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Award Leader​*
National No. 7 Slammin' Sammy Halbert leads the AMA Pro Flat Track Series Sunoco Racing Go The Distance Award chase after seven rounds of the Harley Davidson Grand National Championship Presented by Vance & Hines.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Seely Undergoes Shoulder Surgery​*
Team Honda HRC rider Cole Seely is now in recovery after undergoing a successful operation to his right shoulder Wednesday afternoon at Newport Center Surgical in Newport Beach, Calif., where Dr. Warren G. Kramer repaired a Bankart lesion in the glenoid labrum.

The injury was sustained during a dislocation that occurred in a July 18 practice crash at the Spring Creek MX round of the AMA Pro Motocross Championship in Millville, Minn. Seely will be sidelined for the remaining three rounds of the series, and his return to action will depend on his recovery process over the coming months.

"My doctor said the surgery went well and that I'll be able to begin light rehab almost immediately," Seely said. "This setback is very disappointing though. I had such a great Supercross season, but I've had nothing but challenges throughout the motocross series.

"We had hoped I would only be out for a couple weeks, but my shoulder was obviously worse than we thought and now I'll be missing the rest of the season. I'm committed to getting back to 100 percent as soon as possible and to helping the team prepare for the 2016 season."

"It's unfortunate to see Cole's season end this way, but it's better for him to get his shoulder fixed now so he can begin the recovery process and start looking forward to 2016," said Team Honda HRC manager Dan Betley. "This outdoor season has been a challenge in terms of injuries, but we know that's a part of this sport. Cole has the full support of all the crew members and everyone at Honda, and we know he's committed to making a complete recovery to return to racing at his full potential."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s-motocross/seely-undergoes-shoulder-surgery/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Slammin' Sammy Continues Winning Ways​*
Slammin' Sammy Halbert continues his winning ways last night in Champaign Illinois, as he won the county fair half mile.

The weird thing is, Sammy didn't even know that the race in Champaign was happening until last Saturday when he pulled into the fairgrounds in Ashland Ohio, when he was informed that there was a race happening, Sammy said in a post race interview at Ashland, that he would might hit up the race in Champaign Ill. good thing he did, cause won.

*Finish:*
1. Sammy Halbert
2. Ion Stear 
3. Ryan Wells







 *Sammy Halbert with the checkered flag and Miss Champaign​*
*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Loretta Lynn's Day Two Update​*
The 2015 Rocky Mountain ATV/MC AMA Amateur National Motocross Championship, presented by AMSOIL, hosted the second day of racing at the historic Loretta Lynn Ranch. Prior to scheduled events, the track endured substantial rainfall from the night before and the track crew worked diligently throughout the day to maintain the legendary Loretta Lynn's race facility.

By the time the 450A division made its way to the starting gate the track had shaped up to make for great competition. It would be Bradley Taft claiming the Bell Holeshot Award, but Honda's Tristan Charboneau would quickly take over and lead the pack. Charboneau maintained a consistent lead throughout the entire moto, followed by Bradley Taft and Darian Sanayei.

The 450B class took their first gate drop with Austin Toskov claiming bragging rights in the first turn, but Jon Ames rapidly took the lead position. Richard Jackson made the moves and found himself in second place, but Brandon Hartranft sat back in third and capitalized on small mistakes made by Jackson. Ames crossed the finish line 15 seconds ahead of Hartranft and Jackson rounded out the podium.

The future stars of motocross made their first appearance at the 2015 National in the 51cc classes with Haiden Deegan taking KTM to the top of the podium in the 51cc (7-8 ) Limited division, but Casey Cochran charged hard in second attempting to catch up but was unsuccessful and walked away with the next position. Parker Constable and Krystian Janik swapped positions constantly until the last lap when Janik fell back to seventh.

In the 51 (4-6) Limited William Canaguier stood on top of the podium. In Special Limited, Mason Raynor took the win, and in the Shaft Drive division it was Canyon Richards taking top honors.

The first set of motos wrapped up Wednesday, but the action continued through the start of the second motos. In the Mini Sr. 2 (12-14) Pierce Brown jumped out front early, but Ty Masterpool put up a fight and quickly took the lead. Brown and Masterpool continued swapping first and second positions during the first few laps of the race. Eventually they would settle into their respective places with Brown taking the win over Masterpool. Carson Mumford finished third.

Open Pro Sport partook in round two of the three-round race format in the afternoon. Yamaha's Benny Bloss jumped to the front of the pack and never looked back and led with a huge gap on second place for majority of the second moto. Marshal Weltin continued his podium finishes by hanging in for second place and Mark Worth improved from a fifth place in the first moto to rounding out the podium in third.

RacerTV continues with live streaming coverage. Visit RacerTV.com.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/691/37284/Racing-Article/Motocross--Loretta-Lynns-Day-Two-Update.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jonny Walker To Race Tennessee Knockout​*
One of the world's best extreme off-road racer, Red Bull KTM's Jonny Walker, will compete in this year's KENDA AMA Tennessee Knockout (TKO) at the Trials Training Center in Sequatchie, August 15-16.

"I'm really looking forward to this opportunity to race in the States," Walker said. "With so much of my racing taking place in Europe, getting the chance to race against new riders on a track I've not been to before is really exciting. Things have been going really, really well so far this year so it would be great to keep my winning streak going. I know that guys like Cody Webb will be tough to beat, but I can't wait to race against him and guys like Taylor Robert outdoors. It's also going to be great to race in front of some of my US fans and sponsors. It's going to be a blast".

As Walker noted, he will face off against Cody Webb, the two time defending KENDA Tennessee Knockout winner. The two riders have raced each other several times in the past as both competed in the 2015 FIM SuperEnduro Championship, where Webb finished second and Walker third in the championship.

Webb has also traveled to Europe on a few occasions to compete at Erzberg and the Tough One events, where Walker came out ahead but that was a few years ago and on more familiar terrain for Walker. So the two should be well matched when Webb is on home turf.

Unqualified Expert/Pro and amateur riders race on Saturday, August 15, with the top finishers earning the opportunity to move on to the Sunday Expert Knockout rounds. On Sunday, riders will compete in a very tough and spectator friendly four-round Knockout racing format. The Sunday racing will start with a "Hot Lap" at 9:30 am central time.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/37280/Racing-Article/Jonny-Walker-To-Race-Tennessee-Knockout.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Set To Compete In The Black Hills Half-Mile During The 75th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally​*
South Dakota is known for its celebrations of all things motorcycles, and on this special Tuesday night, Aug. 4, it will be a celebration of speed and fierce AMA Pro Flat Track racing action in Rapid City on the Half-Mile oval at Black Hills Speedway.

Current points leader and defending Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion Jared Mees will aim to reach the podium for the sixth time this season as the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson pilot has been sharp all year, accounting for three second-place finishes.

No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki rider Bryan Smith is another competitor who has thrived in the premier class so far in 2015. Smith has won three of the four Mile races this year and the Flint, Mich., native will look to put together another strong performance on the Half-Mile surface in Rapid City. Smith finished eighth in the only Half-Mile event so far this season at the Lima Half-Mile and he currently sits second in the points.

Sammy Halbert has yet to finish outside the top ten in any round so far in 2015 and he will look to continue that streak next Tuesday when the lights go green in Rapid City. The No. 7 Briggs Auto Harley-Davidson rider sits third in the point standings after seven rounds.

Perhaps no other rider on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit is coming into Rapid City with more confidence and momentum than that of the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson pilot Brad Baker. The 2013 Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion has won two of the last three main events and he will look to keep rolling on Tuesday night. Baker currently sits fourth in the points.

Three-time champion Kenny Coolbeth Jr. has been in a bit of a funk as of late, as the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson competitor has finished 17th and 15th in two of the last three main events. Despite sitting fifth in the points, Coolbeth still has his sights set on his fourth-career Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship.

Sitting sixth in the point standings entering Round 8 at Black Hills Speedway is Brandon Robinson. The No. 44 Latus Motors/Triumph Bonneville competitor has looked stellar at certain points during the 2015 season, particularly at the Sacramento Mile, where he finished a hair-length behind Smith for a second-place finish.

Briar Bauman, mounted on the No. 14 Hart Racing Kawasaki, recorded consecutive ninth-place finishes at Du Quoin and Indianapolis and he will strive for better results on Tuesday in an effort to improve on his seventh-place position in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings.

*GNC-2 Class​*
It's no surprise that Davis Fisher has asserted himself as one of the up-and-coming stars of AMA Pro Flat Track. The 17-year-old second-year rider missed the GNC2 championship by a single point in 2014 and he has come back with a vengeance in 2015. Fisher, pilot of the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda, is the current GNC2 points leader and he will look to build on his lead in Rapid City.

Fisher isn't the only young talent in AMA Pro Flat Track's feeder class, as Nick Armstrong, pilot of the No. 44E Southland Racing Honda is right on Fisher's tail in the point standings. Armstrong also has momentum in his favor after his Indy Mile win last round on July 11.

No. 27U Jamison Minor is another GNC2 competitor that has shown tremendous success in 2015 so far. Minor is responsible for three top-five finishes and currently sits third in the points.

Dan Bromley, riding the Bromley Brothers KTM Racing machine, and J.R. Addison, pilot of the Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda, each sit fourth and fifth in the GNC2 point standings, respectively.

All of the AMA Pro Flat Track action from Rapid City can be viewed live, in high definition on http://www.FansChoice.tv. For tickets and more information regarding the Black Hills Half-Mile, please visit https://www.sturgisharleydavidson.com/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63288


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: GNC-2 Class To Use Chicane At Peoria​*
AMA Pro Flat Track officials have decided that the GNC-2 Class will use the chicane at Peoria TT to reduce approach speeds to the jump, officials think this will produce more passing and will improve safety.

Click the link to see the chicane at the race earlier this year at the non National.

https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=a2f404442593e84de9adc056aaa013af&oe=55BBA167

The GNC-1 Class will race the traditional course without the chicane during the August 16th AMA Pro Flat Track Series National.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: AMA Pro Flat Track Issues Statement​*
*Statement from AMA Pro Racing on Inaccurate Reports about the Track Configuration for the 2015 Peoria TT​*
Contrary to inaccurate reports in the public domain, the track configuration for the Peoria TT will not have a chicane when AMA Pro Flat Track returns to Peoria, Ill., for Round 9 on Aug.16, 2015.

All official information regarding AMA Pro Flat Track events is released solely by AMA Pro Racing via press releases and competitor bulletins.

To sign up to receive official series news and competitor information, please visit http://www.amaproracing.com/signup/.

For more information, please visit http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/, like us on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/AMAProFlatTrackSeries or follow us on Twitter at http://twitter.com/AMAProFlatTrack.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63292


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dalton Winkler Reinstated By AMA Pro Racing After Completing Road To Recovery Program​*
AMA Pro Racing announced today that AMA Pro Flat Track GNC2 competitor Dalton Winkler completed the Road to Recovery program, the sanctioning body's requirements for substance abuse rehabilitation, and has been reinstated to competition effective immediately.

"The Road to Recovery program was really helpful to me as it helped me get my priorities reset away from the track," said Winkler. "It helped me grow up a lot over the last few months and made me realize that nothing is worth compromising an opportunity to do what I love and I have a clear sight of that now. It's been tearing me apart not being able to race and I look forward to getting back on the motorcycle next round at Sturgis."

Winkler, pilot of the No. 35S Scott Powersports Yamaha in GNC2 competition, will take to the track at Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, S.D., for the Black Hills Half-Mile on Aug. 4.

All of the action from Black Hills Speedway can be viewed live on www.FansChoice.tv. To purchase tickets to the event, please visit https://www.sturgisharleydavidson.com/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63246


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Loretta Lynn's Day Three Update​*
The 34th Annual Rocky Mountain ATV/MC AMA Amateur National Motocross Championship presented by AMSOIL continued on Thursday, July 30, with the second set of motos at the notable Loretta Lynn Ranch in Hurricane Mills, Tennessee. The Ranch is known for sizzling temperatures, but a drop in humidity combined with a breeze made for better-than-usual race conditions.

Lance Kobusch immediately jumped to the front in Super Mini 1 (12-15), but he fell back to third in the "Ten Commandments" when Derek Drake and Garrett Marchbanks slipped past him. For the first few laps there were constant lead changes as all three racers swapped positions for the top spot. After suffering mechanical issues in the first moto and finishing 36th, Drake demonstrated that he belongs at the top of the pack and finished second, right behind Marchbanks, who stood atop the podium improving on his second place in the first moto. Kobusch rounded out the podium in third.

Right after the esteemed Super Mini division, the quickest females in the nation took on the legendary race track in the Women All-Star and Women (14+) divisions. After a disappointing first moto for Kylie Fasnacht, who finished 17th, she rebounded by pushing from seventh on the first lap to take the win. It wasn't an easy rise to the top, because Mackenzie Tricker and Kaitlyn Morrow were busy battling it out in front, but on the sixth lap, Morrow bobbled near the mechanics area opening up a position for Brandy Richards. The podium would end up being Fasnacht, Tricker and Richards.

Simultaneously the Women (14+) battled it out on the track with Gracie Van Horn claiming the Bell Holeshot Award, but she could only hold on to the top spot for one lap before Jordan Jarvis took over. Jarvis, Van Horn, and Annie Wernig held the top three spots in moto two.

Austin Forkner continued his dominance in 250B by claiming the holeshot and never looking back. He instantly pulled a large gap over the entire class, and that gap eventually worked in his favor, because Chase Sexton was charging hard and was thinking about makinga pass. Unfortunately for Sexton, though, he bobbled right before the finish line on the white-flag lap, allowing Forkner to keep his lead and eventual win. The podium was a repeat of moto one with Forkner, Sexton and Cantrell going 1-2-3.

The second moto for 250A was a shakeup from the first moto. Wednesday's winner Mark Worth had a case of bad luck and found himself in ninth place.

Mitchell Harrison tried to claim the top spot on the podium by grabbing the holeshot, but was passed on the second lap by Tristian Charboneau, who looked like he had the race wrapped up until going down in the mechanic's area. This left time for Harrison to sneak up into first place, but Josh Osby wasn't able to make the pass for second, allowing Harrison to take the win, with Charboneau in second and Osby in third. Harrison now has 2-1, which puts him in the position for a National Championship if he can keep his momentum in the third moto.

Charboneau looked for revenge in the 450A division, but fell short again claiming another second place. No one could stop Bradley Taft, as he worked his way from fourth to first. Darian Sanayei tried to hold him off, but eventually the race ended with Taft, Charboneau and Sanayei going 1-2-3.

The Girls Sr. (12-16) was a repeat of the first moto with Hannah Hodges, Jordan Jarvis and Jamie Astudillo making up the podim. In the Girls Jr. (9-13), it was Jazzmyn Canfield, Karly Morgan and Tayler Allred going 1-2-3.

In 250C, Levi Newby took home the gold, with Richard Taylor grabbing the silver and Salvatore Cusimano the bronze.

Haiden Deegan, Sam Garroutte Jr., Emile Lacher and Canyon Richards were all victorious in the 51cc classes.

250B Limited brought the excitement to the table as many on-course battles took place, which included Jake Masterpool working his way from 10th. He eventually made the move around Cole Barbieri for third. Right after securing the position, Masterpool ran into trouble that took him out of the race. Joey Crown, Enzo Lopes and Michael Mosiman ended up going 1-2-3.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/691/37285/Racing-Article/Motocross--Loretta-Lynns-Day-Three-Update.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 AMA Amateur Nationals Wrap Up at Loretta Lynn's​*
Hurricane Mills, Tenn. (Aug. 1, 2015) - The 34th Annual Rocky Mountain ATV/MC Amateur National Motocross Championship presented by AMSOIL came to a conclusion today with the fifth and final day of racing in Hurricane Mills, Tennessee.

The last 17 races combatted on the distinguished facility at the Loretta Lynn Ranch and there were a total of thirty-eight National Championships bestowed and four AMA specialty awards.

The coveted AMA Horizon Award is given to the A rider who shows the most promise as they prepare to enter the professional ranks. It was awarded to Yamaha's Benny Bloss who won the Open Pro Sport and finished third overall in 450 A. The newly crowned AMA Horizon Award winner plans to compete in the upcoming round of the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship at Unadilla in New Berlin, N.Y.

The AMA Motocross Youth Rider Award goes to a rider under the age of 16 chosen for his or her performance in the youth classes at Loretta Lynn Nationals. Youth riders who also participate in amateur classes will be considered, but only their youth class will be factored into the final decision. This year's recipient in the Youth division was Jett Reynolds, who swept all six motos in 85cc (9-11) and 85cc (9-11) Limited.

The AMA Motocross Amateur Rider Award is designed to recognize an outstanding non-A-class rider at the Loretta Lynn National who is ready to make an immediate impact in the A-class competition. This year's recipient, Austin Forkner, plans to turn professional at the first 2016 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross season opener at Hangtown. Forkner finished first in 250 B and Schoolboy 2 (13-16) B/C.

The AMA Motocross Vet/Senior Rider Award acknowledges an outstanding rider over the age of 30 at the AMA Motocross National Championships. Results from all Vet classes are taken into consideration in selecting the winner.

In the ultra-competitive division, Sebastian Tortelli proved to be a front-runner by capturing the the Vet 35+ (2-1-1) title over Robbie Reynard (1-2-2) and John Grewe (3-3-3). Both Tortelli and Reynard raced Junior 25+ in addition to Vet 35+, but the positions were swapped as Reynard captured the title in Junior 25+.

California added another State Championship award to the books by having the most racers out of any other state in the country to win the overall titles.

Kawasaki owned the podium in the Vet 30+ class. Paul Perebijnos, former mechanic of professional rider Dean Wilson, prevailed in the final moto with a 2-2-1. Blake Keeton (1-3-5) followed in second and Charles Castloo (5-5-2) finished in third improving on his disappointing 39th in Junior 25+. Douglas Flinner (3-2-2), Terry Bostard (1-6-1), and Jay Wagner (9-3-3) were the top three in Senior (40+).

Tristan Charboneau, 2014 AMA Motocross Amateur Rider award winner, had the fastest lap time of the week running a 1:53.547 and was on his way to a 450 A championship, but unfortunately suffered a mechanical issue and DNF in the last moto opening up the number one spot. Bradley Taft (3-1-2) took home the win, with Darian Sanayei (2-3-6) and Benny Bloss (4-5-3) rounding out the podium.

Saturday's finale showcased some of the most exciting battles of the week, which included Justin Cooper adding to his College (16-24) championship, by sweeping every moto in Two-Stroke (16+) and College (16-24).

250 B Limited was jam-packed with exciting racing, but it ended up being Joey Crown claiming first with 3-1-1 finishes followed by Michael Mosiman (4-3-2) in second and Cole Barbieri (7-4-3) in third.

Hannah Hodges ended her minicycle days with yet again another clean sweep of the Girls Sr. (12-16) over Jordan Jarvis (2-2-2) and Jamie Astudillo (3-3-3).

In Girls Jr. (9-13) Jazzmyn Canfield dominated the field with 1-1-1 over Karly Morgan (4-2-2) and Tayler Allred (3-3-5).

Super Mini 1 (12-15) and Super Mini 2 (13-16) both belonged to the quick moving Garrett Marchbanks, who is moving up to the B class next year. Carson Mumford (1-4-4) clinched the title in Mini Sr. (12-13) with Jarrett Frye (2-2-2) and Joe Shimoda (4-2-3) finishing second and third respectively.

One classification below the 85cc are the 65cc classes, which KTM had a clean sweep in 65 (7-11) with Matthew Leblanc (1-2-1) winning, Maximus Vohland (3-1-3) and Hunter Yoder (4-3-5) following on the podium.

All three 250 C divisions ran in the final day of racing. Sam Franklin (1-2-2), Richard Taylor (5-1-1) and Devon Oxsheer complete the 250 C podium. Levi Newby (6-1-2) claimed the first ever National title in the 250 C (12-16) Limited with Gaige Demars (4-6-1) and Richard Taylor (1-2-8 ) finishing out the podium in second and third. 250 C Limited was Sam Franklin finishing 1-1-2 and with Levi Newby (2-7-1) and Trevor Pavlik (4-5-3) rounding out the podium.

RacerTV.com provided over 40 hours of LIVE stream coverage of racing throughout the week and the archived footage is now available for viewing HERE. Complete results from the 2015 National Championship can be found HERE. For more information, visit the series official website at www.mxsports.com or call (304) 284-0084.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/691/37302/...ateur-Nationals-Wrap-Up-at-Loretta-Lynns.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ricky Russell Takes Washington WORCS Win​*
AmPro Yamaha's Ricky Russell wowed his homestate crowd by taking the win at round seven of the 2015 Rocky Mountain MC World Off-Road Championship Series presented by Maxxis and Dirt Bike held at Straddleline ORV Park in Washington.

KTM's Gary Sutherlin, who netted his second runner-up finish on the weekend, and Jacob Argubright rounded out the pro podium.

RPM / KTM's Eric Yorba claimed the Pro win Saturday night in the WORCS X event.

After just over a two-month Summer break from racing, the racers headed to the Pacific Northwest for the seventh round of the WORCS season, which is typically a cool and damp race location, but that wasn't the case this year with record heat and dry conditions, which made for an unusual dusty race through the trees.

Besides the normal Pro main event on Sunday, racers also competed in a special WORCS X race on Saturday night, which also counted toward the WORCS Pro championship, so this was one round not to miss for those in the hunt for the title.

For the Sunday event, Justin Seeds jumped out to the early lead followed by Ricky Russell, but Seeds let Russell by once they got into the woods, which allowed Russell to build a gap on the competition.

"I wanted to prove myself here," said Russell. "We have a lot of people here.

We're only an hour and half from home, so it's nice to win. This is the driest Washington has been in a while. So it was a dust fest, but we got the win. After the sight lap, I knew the start was going to be very important. We were off to a good start. I passed Justin (Seeds) in the woods and then just ran my own race."

For Russell this was redemption from finishing in the runner-up position in 2014 after Sutherlin made a last-second pass. Russell focuses on racing in the GNCC series, where he currently sits second in the battle for the GNCC XC2 Pro Lites championship. Russell made the trip to Washington to race WORCS while the GNCC season is on its summer break.

Gary Sutherlin had a difficult weekend, although he finished second in Saturday's WORCS X, as well as Sunday's event. "I guess this weekend was all about second-place finishes," said Sutherlin. "I fell in the first turn and I instantly knew it was going to be a long day. I just stayed patient, but I didn't have anything for Ricky. I know he was looking for redemption. My hat's off to him."

Jacob Argubright claimed the final spot on the podium, just as he did at his last WORCS event over two years ago. Argubright has spent most the year recovering from a wrist injury, but it didn't show in his performance this weekend as he battle for the final podium spot with Justin Morgan for several laps.

"I was riding behind Justin (Morgan) for quite a while, but he ended up stalling his bike, and I took third," said Argubright. "I'm pretty happy with third. I planned on doing all of these all year, but this is the first one I've been able to make it to, and I'm glad to be back. The pros are really coming back, so it's getting a lot more competitive."

Morgan wasn't used to the type of course featured here: "I got a decent start and the YZ just pulled and pulled," said Morgan. "I ended up in third, but I stalled and Argubright took third. I'm from San Diego, so the track here is a lot different for me, but I like it."

Justin Seeds was riding a "classic" Kawasaki KX250 in Washington. He started fast, but faded near the end. "That was a hard-fought race," said Seeds. "I got off to a great start. I was leading for a while, but Ricky was on it. I let him go rather than clean myself out. I tried to run his pace, but those guys really know how to run these woods. This 12-year-old KX250 can still show people up at the start." For Seeds, his top-five finish boosted him into the top-five in the championship.

The WORCS points leader Robby Bell returned to competition this weekend after a hard crash three weeks ago at Glen Helen, which knocked out nine teeth and fractured his jaw. Despite not riding since the accident, Bell salvaged some valuable points this weekend, finishing seventh and eighth on Saturday and Sunday.

"I came here just to finish, so I'm ecstatic with my finishes," said Bell. "I figured if I lost 25 points or less [it would be good enough]. I did better than that. I came in here to make sure I didn't hurt my ankle anymore and not catch my face on a tree. I'm leaving here healthy so that's good."

His mid-pack finishes were as good as a victory considering the severity of his recent motocross accident.

"I was at Glen Helen for a local race," Bell explained. "I got dehydrated. My engine was running a little sour. So I was a little distracted. I forgot where I was on the course and I jumped 30 feet right into the face of the next jump. I hit my chin right into the cross bar, right next to the pad, so I hit the metal. I knocked out nine teeth and fractured my jaw."

Bell's finishes in Washington allow him to hold onto a 39-point lead going into the final two races of the season.

While Eric Yorba finished ninth on Sunday during the Main event, he was on fire on Saturday as he went on to claim his first WORCS Pro win in the WORCS X race. "I got a decent jump and was able to put the power down," said Yorba.

"After the first turn, I was running my own race. I could hear Gary (Sutherlin) behind me, and it was scary. He was a little further back than I thought he was, though, so I just kept enough of a gap and got the victory."

Ty Tremaine rounded out the WORCS X Pro podium behind Sutherlin on Saturday for a KTM podium sweep, and Tremaine was in the running for another podium finish on Sunday when he went down and mangled his motorcycle, which forced him out the race, but fortunately he wasn't injured in the get off.

In the Pro2 class, Dalton Shirey claimed both wins this weekend, which gave him a big boost in points over Justin Wallis finishing in second and third this weekend. "I knew I had to get the holeshot to get into the trees first," said Shirey. "I rode hard and held on for the win. It was nice to win both races this weekend. This helped me a lot today in points."

Logan Chambers claimed the Pro 2 Lites class win in dominant fashion on Saturday during WORCS X, but the top honors on Sunday went to Dante Oliveira with the win followed by Carson Giles and Mitch Anderson.

The next round of the Rocky Mountain M/C World Off-Road Championship Series presented by Maxxis and Dirt Bike is nearly two months away on September 26-27th for Round 8 at Glen Helen Raceway in southern California.

*Results:*
http://www.tracksideresults.com/worcs/results/current/results_main.asp

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/708/37303/Racing-Article/Ricky-Russell-Takes-Washington-WORCS-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Davi Millsaps to Team BTO Sports KTM​*
Team BTO Sports KTM WPS is proud to announce the signing of multi time Monster Energy Supercross winner and the defending 2014 Monster Energy Cup Supercross champion, Davi Millsaps to the team effective immediately.

Millsaps will debut with the team when he contests the 2015 Monster Energy Cup, where he will look to defend his 2014 MEC title. He will then make a full run at the entire 2016 Monster Energy Supercross season with Team BTO Sports KTM WPS, along with newly announced team sponsor Creative Sports Concepts.

Millsaps will be joining current team riders Andrew Short and Justin Brayton, to make Team BTO KTM WPS one of the strongest lineups in the premier class for the new Supercross season.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/37306/Racing-Article/Davi-Millsaps-to-Team-BTO-Sports-KTM.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: AMA Pro Flat Track At The Black Hills Half-Mile​*
Round 8 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Black Hills Half-Mile, will roar into action on Tuesday night, Aug. 4. The race will coincide with the 75th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally. Fans can tune-in and catch every second of FansChoice.tv coverage from Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, S.D. by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

In Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition, No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson pilot Jared Mees will look to extend his lead in the point standings, which remains at six over No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki competitor Bryan Smith.

In GNC2, No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing competitor Davis Fisher also maintains a six-point lead in the point standings heading into Rapid City over No. 44E Southland Racing pilot Nick Armstrong.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Tuesday, Aug. 4 at the Black Hills Half-Mile:*

*Practice/qualifying:* 4 p.m. MT (3 p.m. PT, 6 p.m. ET)
*Pre-race show:* 6:30 p.m. MT (5:30 p.m. PT, 8:30 p.m. ET) 
*Opening ceremonies:* 7:30 p.m. MT (6:30 p.m. PT, 9:30 p.m. ET) 
*Heat races:* 8 p.m. MT (7 p.m. PT, 10 p.m. ET)
*GNC2 main:* 10 p.m. MT (9 p.m. PT, midnight ET) 
*GNC1 main:* 10:30 p.m. MT (9:30 p.m. PT, 12:30 a.m. ET)

*How to Watch:*

FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63309


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richie Morris Racing And Shayna Texter Team Up To Form AMA Pro Flat Track Team For 2015 And 2016​*
Former road race champion team owner, Richie Morris, announced today that he and female phenomenon, Shayna Texter have signed a multi-year agreement to compete in AMA Pro Flat Track.

The team's debut will be August 4th at Black Hills Speedway in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines premier class.

Richie Morris Racing (RMR) and Texter will complete the remainder of 2015 together and on through 2016.








"I feel the time is right to bring a race team back to the national level," says Morris. "At the present, AMA Pro Flat Track is one of the hottest forms of racing in the United States. Add the international attention being received, along with the renewed interest of all motorcycle manufacturers, it is unprecedented. In short, its go time! As far as Shayna, she is a little bad ***! I raced with her dad, so I know what is in her DNA. She, like any rider, needs a proper motorcycle and team around her to compete at this level. It will be RMR's goal to deliver that to her."

The team will be sponsored in 2015 by long-time Texter supporter, McElroy Packaging. Also, Roland Sands Design (RSD), will make its debut as a sponsor in the AMA Pro Flat Track Series by supporting the team.

"As a long time supporter of Shayna Texter, we are proud to be associated with RMR and this new chapter in Shayna's career," stated Steve McElroy, Vice President of McElroy Packaging.

"The crew at Roland Sands Design is proud to partner with Shayna Texter and Richie Morris Racing for the remainder of the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule", stated Roland Sands. "Shayna is the future female face of flat track and with Roland Sands helping to push flat track to new audiences, we're hoping to grow the support and excite new fans about dirt sliding".

There's no denying that the public opinion of Texter is overwhelmingly positive on all fronts within the AMA Pro Flat Track paddock and community, as she has established herself as not only a fast motorcycle racer, but more importantly, an amazing human being. RMR's decision to bring on the 24-year-old Willow Street, Pa., native presents an excellent opportunity for Texter, RMR and its supporters for 2015, 2016 and beyond.

"I am very excited for the opportunity to put my professional career back on track!" says Texter. " What RMR has accomplished in the past speaks for itself.

The fact that Richie and my dad raced together for years just adds to the cool factor!

Texter's ability to perform at the highest level when she's armed with the proper equipment has been made apparent over the years. In 2013, she shredded GNC2 competition at both Springfield Miles when she recorded both victories by a combined landslide. Texter also won at Sacramento and Indianapolis miles that same year!

In addition to signing Texter for the remainder of 2015 and all of 2016, RMR is expected to sign another AMA Pro Flat Track athlete for the upcoming 2016 season.

While Texter will continue to compete on her Kawasaki in 2015, the decision has yet to be determined as to which manufacturer she or her future teammate will ride in 2016.

The team hauler will located at Black Hills Harley Davidson (Today) Monday, August 3rd. Shayna will be there from 2-4 p.m. signing autographs.

All of the action from Black Hills Speedway can be viewed live on www.FansChoice.tv. To purchase tickets to the event, please visit https://www.sturgisharleydavidson.com/.

Fans who are interesting in following RMR/Shayna Texter on social media, please visit.

https://www.facebook.com/ShaynaTexter52, twitter.com/shaynatexter, instagram.com/shaynatexter, https://www.facebook.com/RichieMorrisRacing, twitter.com/rmorrisracing, instagram.com/richiemorrisracing.

*About RMR*
RMR is a professional motorcycle race team. Having competed at the highest level in different genres of motorcycle racing, RMR has won four national championships in AMA Pro Road Racing. The team has scored numerous wins and podium finishes with many different professional riders. We believe in building a solid platform to win races and championships. In doing so, our mission being that of delivering value to our riders and partners.

*About McElroy Packaging*
McElroy Packaging has been serving the packaging industry for many years. With Wooster Ohio as the location of our manufacturing and administrative facility we take pride in serving northern Ohio with high quality packaging products and services. We provide our customers with quality products that meet and exceed their expectations. We believe that each customer deserves to be treated not as a client but as a relationship. We provide our clients with continual communication and service.

*About Roland Signs Design*
Roland Sands Design is a motorcycle, product and apparel company that has its roots in racing, custom bike building and design. Our inspiration comes from a high performance background that blends the love of two wheels with the desire to create unique products. We live the two wheeled life and our crew is a diverse collection of road racers, off-road, dirt track, super moto and custom bike builders and riders. It's this diversity that allows us to work with the best in the industry on a variety of projects. Our clients include Ducati, Dunlop, Harley-Davidson, Panasonic, Performance Machine, Piaggio, Polaris, Toyota, Triumph, Vance and Hines, Yamaha and many others.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63311


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica Set For Brickyard Debut​*
The two protagonists in the 2015 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North America Superbike Championship head to what is unarguably the most famous race place in the world this week tied on points in their battle for the title and ready to resume their fight on the big stage.

The stage definitely doesn't get any bigger as the MotoAmerica Series brings three of its classes (Superbike/Superstock 1000 and Supersport) to the iconic Indianapolis Motor Speedway as part of the Red Bull Indianapolis Grand Prix - round nine of the 18-round MotoGP World Championship. That's right back where MotoAmerica started from as it began its debut season with MotoGP at the Red Bull Grand Prix of the Americas in Austin, Texas.

The majority of the focus this weekend at Indy will be on the Monster Energy/Graves Motorsports Yamaha pairing of Josh Hayes and Cameron Beaubier, the duo arriving at the Brickyard with the exact same number of points - 286 - after seven rounds and 14 races in the 2015 season.

The Hayes/Beaubier twosome have been dominant in 2015. Case in point: Of the 14 MotoAmerica Superbike races held this season, the two factory Yamahas have won all 14. Though they came close to losing those bragging rights in the second of two races at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca when Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden came up just .084 of a second short of recording his first win of the season - a win that would have snapped the Yamaha streak.

The second-place finish at Laguna was Hayden's fourth runner-up finish of the season as he continues to try and win his first race of the year. In race one at Laguna, Hayden was third and that moved him ahead of his teammate Jake Lewis for third in the championship. With Hayden scoring even more points in race two, he now holds the spot with 208 points - 81 points shy of the two Yamaha men and eight points clear of fourth-placed Lewis.

This weekend will mark the first time that Superbikes have raced at the Brickyard and, oddly enough, it's not the 40-year-old Hayes who has the track experience at Indy. Instead it's his two younger rivals - Beaubier and Hayden.

Beaubier raced in the 125cc Grand Prix (pre-Moto3) in 2009 and Hayden raced as a wild card in the Moto2 class in 2010.

In the Superstock 1000 class that runs with the Superbikes but is scored separately, Roadrace Factory's Jake Gagne continues to lead the points chase over TOBC Racing's Taylor Knapp, but that lead is just 20 points, 244-224.

With his win in the second race at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, Gagne snapped a three-race streak in which he hadn't tasted victory. Prior to his non-finish in race one at Miller Motorsports Park in Utah in round six, Gagne had won five straight races. Even with his dry spell, Gagne has won nine of the 14 races coming into the Indy round.

Behind Gagne and Knapp comes Mark Heckles, the Brit winning his first race of the season in race one at Laguna. Heckles is a comfortable third in the series standings with a 45-point cushion over Tyler O'Hara. Westby Racing's Josh Day is fifth in the standings. Day has won three races thus far in 2015.

In addition to the Superbike/Superstock 1000 classes, MotoAmerica is bringing its premier 600c class to Indianapolis Motor Speedway - Supersport. And if Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves Motorsports Yamaha's JD Beach wins what would be his seventh in a row and ninth overall, he will be crowned as the MotoAmerica Supersport Champion. Even if series runner-up Josh Herrin finishes second.

Wheels in Motion/Motosport.com/Meen Motorsports' Herrin is currently 49 points behind Beach and after the Indy round there will only be 50 points up for grabs in the series finale at New Jersey Motorsports Park (September 11-13).

Herrin, meanwhile, has won three races this year and sits 17 points ahead of Beach's teammate Garrett Gerloff. M4 Suzuki/SportbikeTrackGear.com' s David Anthony is fourth, 62 points behind Gerloff and nine points ahead of Roadrace Factory's Tomas Puerta.

While all eyes will be focused in on the championship battles in both Superbike and Supersport, there will also be a lot of interest at Indy in Joe Roberts, the 18-year-old Californian who wrapped up the Superstock 600 crown at Laguna Seca and now makes the move to the Supersport class as a wild card. Roberts will ride a Supersport-spec Yamaha R6 for his Wheels in

Motion/Motosport.com/Meen Motorsports team and he's looking for big things.
"People keep coming up to me and calling me champ and everything so it's starting to set in," Roberts said of earning the Superstock 600 title. "I guess being a racer I'm just thinking, 'Cool I won this championship now I'll move on and win another.' I'm not really settling but it's cool. I'm digging winning the championship. It's something new for me and kinda cool.

"Now I don't have to worry about that championship. Now I just have to worry about beating Josh (Herrin) and JD (Beach) and Garrett (Gerloff)," Roberts added with a laugh. "This whole year I've been looking at it to see how close I'm getting to these guys (in lap times) so I can be competitive with them at Indy. I look at it as wanting to go out there and win. I think that's the goal. I'm a racer and we want to win every time we get on the track. But realistically I think if I can race with those guys that will impress a few people and show everybody that I put in a good season and I've been putting down a good pace. I think at Laguna I was only 1.4 seconds off Bobby Fong's (Supersport) pole time."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...-america/motoamerica-set-for-brickyard-debut/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jared Mees Dominates Black Hills Half-Mile​*
Defending Grand National Champion Jared Mees was perfect during Tuesday night's Black Hills Half-Mile. The No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson pilot opened up a 10 bike-length lead on lap one of the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event and went wire-to-wire for his 16th career victory.

"I just really wanted to win one so bad," said Mees. "All I've been hearing lately is 'Hey, he hasn't won his race yet' and you know, it feels really good to get this first win off my back in 2015. How cool to do it here at the 75th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally. This track was so awesome. For Terry Rymer to bring us back and to win here tonight is just special."

Mees closed the door on the holeshot of the main event after starting from second on the grid. Though second-place finisher Kenny Coolbeth Jr. closed the gap on multiple occasions, the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson rider was never really a threat to beat Mees tonight, Aug. 4 at Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, S.D.

With the win, Mees extended his lead in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings and now leads by an 18-point margin over No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki rider Bryan Smith.

As much of a lock as Mees had on the one position all race, Coolbeth had an equal stronghold on second. The three-time champion rebounded nicely after a lackluster 15th-place effort last round at the Indy Mile and now sits fourth in the point standings.

The most intense battle of the evening was the fight for third place, and it was Briar Bauman, piloting the No. 14 USC/Hart Racing Kawasaki who came away with his second third-place finish of 2015.

Bauman has looked impressive all season sporting his new Hart Racing leathers and he now sits seventh in the point standings.

Stevie Bonsey put together an impressive run, as he finished fourth aboard the No. 80 Cliff Racing Harley-Davidson. It was the Californian's best effort since his Round 1 victory at Daytona and he now sits 11th in the point standings.

Finishing fifth was Sammy Halbert. The No. 7 Briggs Auto Harley-Davidson rider has been consistent all year long, having finished inside the top ten in every race so far in 2015. He currently sits third in the point standings.

*GNC-1 25 Lap Grand National Main Event​*





*GNC-2 Class*​
It was the Davis Fisher show in GNC2 competition on Tuesday night at Black Hills Speedway, as the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing pilot took home his second win of 2015 and extended his lead in the GNC2 point standings to 16 over Dan Bromley.

"I didn't get off to a good start," said Fisher, who fell back to as far as third in the race after starting from pole position. "I kind of fell off at the beginning and was just trying to find the line I ran that I ran in the heat race. Thankfully I finally found it about halfway through. I can't thank the Parkinson Brothers enough. It's awesome to see everyone out here, big thanks to Terry Rymer for putting this race on."

Fisher was dominant all night, earning the fast qualifier, winning his heat race and eventually taking the GNC2 main event victory. It's been a hit-or-miss year for the talented rider, who has finished second or better in five of the eight races, and 13th or worse in the other three.

Trailing Gauthier with seven laps to go, Fisher passed the No. 14A Bird Hills Chopper Yamaha rider on lap eight of the 16-lap main event. Gauthier seemed to lose his momentum after forfeiting the lead, as he fell all the way back to finish an eventual seventh.

Second-place finisher and second-place points sitter, Dan Bromley, earned his second-consecutive runner-up finish in 2015. The No. 54A Bromley Brothers KTM pilot duked it out with several other GNC2 competitors on the final lap to seal the impressive finish.

Coming in third and closing out the podium was No. 94B Fat Guys Racing Honda pilot Ryan Wells, while No. 36B K.C. Cycle KTM rider Kolby Carlile and No. 24J Mike Butler Racing Honda pilot Brandon Wilhelm rounded out the top five, respectively.

*GNC-2 Class Main Event​*





*Next up*

The stars of AMA Pro Flat Track head to Peoria, Ill., for the Peoria TT on Aug. 16. For tickets and information regarding the event, fans are encouraged to visit http://www.peoriamotorcycleclub.net/ticket-booth/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63322


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Baker Breaks Leg On First Lap of GNC-1 Main Event​*
Factory Harley Davidson rider Brad Baker broke his leg in last night's GNC-1 Main Event at the Black Hills Half Mile in Sturgis South Dakota, Baker had something impale his leg just below the his knee.

Baker had to have emergency surgery to make sure that his leg would not get an infection, Baker said he will be flying to Houston Texas get a rod put in his leg.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*R.I.P. Jethro Halbert​*
AMA Pro Flat Track racer Jethro Halbert sadly succumbed to his injuries from a crash at last year's Calistoga Half-Mile on September 27. He was 29.

Halbert is survived by his fiancé Ashley Nunes, son Caleb, parents Willy and Shannon, and brothers Sam, Andy and Zach.

"It is with a heavy heart that I have to tell you all that Jethro passed away peacefully this evening surrounded by the people that loved him the most," said Nunes via Facebook. "The last 10 months have been excruciatingly hard and we will all miss Jethro so much. Thank you all so much for your thoughts, prayers and generosity during our difficult time. As plans come together for a Celebration of Life for Jethro everyone will be informed. Thank you all again so much."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/689/37314/Racing-Article/RIP-Jethro-Halbert.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Statement From AMA Pro Racing On The Loss of Jethro Halbert​*
AMA Pro Racing is deeply saddened by the passing of Jethro Halbert. Halbert began competing in AMA Pro Flat Track's Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class in 2004 and wore the National No. 69.

The Puyallup, Washington native was not only a great rider on the track, but he was well liked within the paddock as well. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends and the entire AMA Pro Flat Track community during this difficult time.

In lieu of flowers, AMA Pro Flat Track Rookie Class of '79 and Friends have posted a Jethro Memorial Fund to their website for anyone interested in sending a donation to Halbert's family. The link can be viewed here.

For anyone who would like to send a check to the Jethro Memorial Fund, please make it payable to AMA Pro Rookie Class of 79 and address it to 3989 Springer Lane, Springfield, Illinois 62711.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/images/content/story/Jethro.jpg


----------



## Ckg2011

*Date For 75th Daytona 200 Confirmed​*
The Daytona 200 will celebrate a significant milestone in 2016 with its 75th running on Saturday, March 12, 2016 at Daytona Int'l Speedway.
Tickets for the race went on sale Thursday.

The 57-lap, 200-mile race on the 3.51-mile road course will showcase 600cc sportbikes sanctioned by the American SportBike Racing ***'n (ASRA) for the second straight year.

"We are thrilled to continue to work with American SportBike Racing Association as the sanctioning body for the Daytona 200," Daytona Int'l Speedway President Joie Chitwood said. "It's an important anniversary for the Daytona 200 in 2016 and we look forward to celebrating this event's rich history with an exciting event featuring riders battling for a competitive purse and a Rolex Cosmograph Daytona."

In 2015, Oklahoma native Danny Eslick became a two-time Daytona 200 champion by pulling off a last-lap pass of Josh Herrin to secure a .086-second margin of victory.

In addition to the Daytona 200, ASRA and the Championship Cup Series (CCS) will have a full complement of road races Thursday, March 10 through Sunday, March 12. Daytona 200 qualifying will take place on Friday, March 11 with the race going green the following day at 1 p.m.

"The 75th running of the Daytona 200 will be a milestone event for motorcycle road racing in America and we are ecstatic to serve as the sanctioning body for the event," said Kevin Elliott, President of ARSA. "The sheer magnitude of what the Daytona 200 means to our sport cannot be understated. With its history, this unique event has continually turned good racers into stars and then stars into superstars as they fought to win this prestigious race."

Similar to its four-wheeled brethren, the Daytona 200's roots go back to the sands of Daytona Beach where they began racing on a 4.2-mile shoreline course in 1937 before moving the event to Daytona International Speedway in 1961 and incorporating the high banks of the "World Center of Racing."

In addition to the full road racing calendar and the Daytona 200, Daytona Int'l Speedway will continue to be the driving force behind Bike Week hosting a wide range of activities.

On Saturday night, March 5, Daytona Int'l Speedway will host the only Monster Energy AMA Supercross event in Florida - the prestigious Daytona Supercross By Honda.

Daytona Int'l Speedway will also feature the AMA Pro Flat Track doubleheader on March 10-11 on the Daytona Flat Track, which is located outside turns one and two.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...e-racing/date-for-75th-daytona-200-confirmed/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Garrett Gerloff Leads The Way In Supersport​*
Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves/Yamaha's Garrett Gerloff held of RoadRace Factory Yamaha's Cameron Petersen by .099 of a second to top the first MotoAmerica's Supersport practice session at Indy.

Petersen's teammate Tomas Puerta was third ahead of the Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha duo of Josh Herrin and Joe Roberts.

Travis Wyman, who like Roberts moved up from Superstock 600 this weekend, was sixth on the Kyle Wyman Racing Yamaha. Veloce Racing MV Agusta's Hayden Gillim was seventh.

Rounding out the top 10 was Bobby Fong on the Latus Motors Racing Triumph, Nick McFadden on the lone Suzuki and Tuned Racing Yamaha's Corey Alexander.

Championship leader JD Beach was just outside the top 10 in 11th.

*2015 MotoAmerica Indianapolis Motor Speedway Supersport Practice Results*
1. Garrett Gerloff (Yamaha) 1:52.824
2. Cameron Petersen (Yamaha) 1:52.923
3. Tomas Puerta (Yamaha) 1:53.071
4. Josh Herrin (Yamaha) 1:53.484
5. Joe Roberts (Yamaha) 1:53.914
6. Travis Wyman (Yamaha) 1:54.786
7. Hayden Gillim (MV Agusta) 1:55.604
8. Bobby Fong (Triumph) 1:55.824
9. Nick McFadden (Suzuki) 1:56.423
10. Corey Alexander (Yamaha) 1:56.599​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37318/Racing-Article/Garrett-Gerloff-Leads-The-Way-In-Supersport.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roger Hayden Tops Superbike In First Session At Indy​*
Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden has hit the ground running, leading the first MotoAmerica Superbike/Superstock 1000 session in the wet at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

Trailing Hayden by 2.228 seconds was Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Josh Hayes. In third was Hayes teammate and championship rival Cameron Beaubier.

Yamalube/Westby Racing's Josh Day was fourth overall, ahead of fellow Superstock rider series-points leader Jake Gagne on the RoadRace Factory Yamaha. Tyler O'Hara was sixth on the Chisum/Motul Racing Yamaha.

Longevity Racing Ducati's Barrett Long was seventh ahead of Aprilia HSBK Racing's Sheridan Morais and series newcomer Garrick Schneiderman on a privateer Yamaha.

Rounding out the top 10 was last year's Vance & Hines Harley-Davidson race-two winner Steve Rapp on the Atom Racing BMW.

*2015 MotoAmerica Indianapolis Motor Speedway Superbike/Superstock Practice Results*
1. Roger Hayden (Suzuki) 1:49.895
2. Josh Hayes (Yamaha) 1:52.123
3. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha) 1:52.942
4. Josh Day (Yamaha) 1:53.988
5. Jake Gagne (Yamaha) 1:54.266
6. Tyler O'Hara (Yamaha) 1:55.191
7. Barrett Long (Ducati) 1:55.453
8. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia) 1:55.619
9. Garrick Schneiderman (Yamaha) 1:55.920
10. Steve Rapp (Suzuki) 1:57.329​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37317/...-Tops-Superbike-In-First-Session-At-Indy.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier Tops Superbike At Indy​*
With five minutes left of today's MotoAmerica Superbike/Superstock 1000 qualifying session, Cameron Beaubier laid down a flier to take his third pole of the season at Indy. Trailing Beaubier by .702 of a second was Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden.

Both Beaubier and Hayden have experience at Indy--Beaubier on a 125cc Grand Prix machine in 2009 and Roger Hayden in Moto 2 in 2010. Hayden however said in spite of that experience he wasn't comfortable on the bike yet.

Beaubier's championship rival/Monster Energy Graves Yamaha teammate Josh Hayes was third, overcoming a rough morning session down in eighth place. Hayes was happy with the improvement this afternoon, but still not comfortable at the Brickyard after limited time on the 2.591-mile circuit.

To add to the rough day, Hayes saved a low side with his knee; great for the bike, perhaps not so great for his knee. The four-time AMA Superbike champ was going to have a look at it after the press conference and was not sure about the damage at that time.

Road Race Factory Yamaha's Jake Gagne was fourth ahead of fellow Superstock 1000 rider Sheridan Morais on the HSBK Racing Aprilia.

Hayden's teammate was sixth, unable to improve on his time after crashing around the halfway point in the session. TOBC Racing Yamaha's Taylor Knapp was seventh ahead of Yamalube/Westby Racing's Josh Day. Rounding out the top 10 was Steve Rapp on the Atom Racing BMW and Chisim/Motul Racing's Tyler O'Hara.

*2015 MotoAmerica Indianapolis Motor Speedway Supersport Qualifying Results​*1. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha) 1:37.247
2. Roger Hayden (Suzuki) 1:37.949
3. Josh Hayes (Yamaha) 1:38.343
4. Jake Gagne (Yamaha) 1:38.421
5. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia) 1:38.446
6. Jake Lewis (Suzuki) 1:38.470
7. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha) 1:39.135
8. Josh Day (Yamaha) 1:39.184
9. Steve Rapp (BMW) 1:39.737
10. Tyler O'Hara (Yamaha) 1:39.876​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37324/Racing-Article/Cameron-Beaubier-Tops-Superbike-At-Indy.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica: Two In A Row For Bobby Fong​*
Latus Motors Racing Triumph's Bobby Fong second-straight MotoAmerica Supersport Pole, holding off series-points leader JD Beach by .044 of a second at Indianapolis Motor Speedway. Fong's 1:39.848 held up even after crashing with two minutes remaining in the session.

Beach's Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves Yamaha teammate Garrett Gerloff was third ahead of Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha's Josh Herrin and RoadRace Factory Yamaha's Cameron Petersen.

In sixth was the newly crowned MotoAmerica Superstock 600 Champion Joe Roberts on the other Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha. Fellow Superstock 600 rider Travis Wyman was seventh on the Kyle Wyman Racing Yamaha.

Rounding out the top 10 was M4 Suzuki/SportBikeTrackGear.com's David Anthony who split a pair of MV Agusta's-Veloce Racing's Hayden Gillim and H35 Racing's Benny Solis, Jr.

*2015 MotoAmerica Indianapolis Motor Speedway Supersport Qualifying Results​*1. Bobby Fong (Triumph) 1:39.848
2. JD Beach (Yamaha) 1:39.892
3. Garrett Gerloff (Yamaha) 1:40.521
4. Josh Herrin (Yamaha) 1:40.611
5. Cameron Petersen (Yamaha) 1:40.879
6. Joe Roberts (Yamaha) 1:41.419
7. Travis Wyman (Yamaha) 1:41.447
8. Hayden Gillim (MV Agusta) 1:41.637
9. David Anthony (Suzuki) 1:41.644
10. Benny Solis Jr. (MV Agusta) 1:41.938​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37323/Racing-Article/MotoAmerica--Two-In-A-Row-For-Bobby-Fong.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Garrett Gerloff Takes The Win At Indy​*
Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves/Yamaha's Garrett Gerloff came out on top of the six-lap MotoAmerica Supersport sprint race at Indianapolis Motor Speedway to take his second win of the season.

While Gerloff won the battle, his teammate JD Beach won the war, securing his first MotoAmerica Supersport championship a weekend early after rival Josh Herrin crashed on the restart.

The race was red flagged due to Nick McFadden's crashed Suzuki was in the middle of the track. mired flagged with 10 laps to go after Suzuki rider Nick McFadden crashed and his bike was in the middle of the track. McFadden was helped off the track by the corner workers with what appeared to be a leg injury.

Before the red flag it was the usual suspects-Beach, Wheels In Motion/Motorsport.com/Meen Yamaha's Herrin, Latus Motors Racing Triumph's Bobby Fong and Gerloff. Although Beach grabbed the hole shot, an error on lap two (and also a fantastic save) allowed Herrin to take the lead. It was then a battle between Herrin and Fong with Herrin in the lead at the time of the red flag, Fong second, Beach third and Gerloff fourth.

On the restart it was a bit of déjà vu with Beach taking the hole shot and Herrin close behind. Then it all went south for Herrin as he had a wicked tank slapper that ended up with him on the ground. All Beach needed then to clinch it was a single point.

On the next lap his teammate pulled off the double draft to take the lead, with Fong in second and Beach in third. Fong tried to draft past Gerloff across the line, but Gerloff was able to hold him off to take his second win of the season.

In fourth was Herrin's teammate Joe Roberts who won his battle with RoadRace Factory's Cameron Petersen. Robert's fellow Superstock 600 regular Travis Wyman was sixth on the Wyman Racing Yamaha.

Beach's good friend Hayden Gillim brought his Veloce Racing MV Agusta home in seventh. Behind Gillim was Tuned Racing Yamaha teammates Bryce Prince and Corey Alexander. H35 MV Agusta's Benny Solis rounded out the top 10.

*2015 MotoAmerica Indianapolis Motor Speedway Supersport Results:​*1. Garrett Gerloff (Yamaha)
2. Bobby Fong (Triumph)
3. JD Beach (Yamaha)
4. Joe Roberts (Yamaha)
5. Cameron Petersen (Yamaha)
6. Travis Wyman (Yamaha)
7. Hayden Gillim (MV Agusta)
8. Bryce Prince (Yamaha)
9. Corey Alexander (Yamaha)
10. Benny Solis Jr. (MV Agusta)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37330/Racing-Article/Garrett-Gerloff-Takes-The-Win-At-Indy.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier Outduels Roger Hayden for Indy Superbike Race One Win​*
It was a fantastic scrap from start to finish between Cameron Beaubier and Roger Hayden in the first ever AMA Superbike race at the historic Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

The two swapped the lead several times and had some amazing turn one shut off battles during the 18-lap MotoAmerica Superbike Race 1 final at Indy.

In the end Beaubier took advantage of one small slip by Hayden and that was all the Monster Energy Yamaha rider needed to take over the lead on the final lap and hold off a last-second draft attempt by his Yoshimura Suzuki rival at the yard of bricks to win by 0.040 seconds.

It marked the seventh win of the season for Beaubier and helped push his lead to nine points over teammate, third-place finisher Josh Hayes with three rounds remaining.

Hayes was a distant third, six seconds back from the leaders, and had his hands full with Suzuki Superbike rookie Jake Lewis.

Roadrace Factory Jake Gagne rounded out the top five overall and won the Superstock 1000 division, in spite of having issues with his wheels spinning on the rim of his Yamaha. Josh Day was second among the Superstock riders and Taylor Knapp third, in spite of a loose clip on handlebar.

The battle between the leaders was intense. The main passing took place with drafts and late braking maneuvers going into turn one, but that wasn't the only place. With two laps to go Hayden made slip opening an opportunity for Beaubier, which he took.

On the final lap Hayden was up to the rear wheel of Beaubier's Yamaha and looked to be in a perfect position to get a good draft onto the front straight, but he got on the gas a bit too hard on the last right hander and got a tad sideways.

Hayden gather his Suzuki back up and did find the draft of Beaubier's Yamaha, but he pulled out to make the pass just a bit too late and Beaubier was able to get the win.

"That battle was awesome," Beaubier said. "Going into turn one and trying to outbrake each other. It seemed like the only place we could pass each other because I guess when I was behind him I had the rest of the track dialed. I was sliding all over the place and he was doing the same. I know we were hanging it out.

Race two takes place Sunday at 3:30 pm eastern, directly after the MotoGP event.

*MotoAmerica Superbike/Superstock 1000 results from Indianapolis Motor Speedway - Aug. 8, 2015​*1. Cameron Beaubier, Yamaha.
2. Roger Hayden, Suzuki.
3. Josh Hayes, Yamaha.
4. Jake Lewis, Suzuki. 
5. Jake Gagne, Yamaha. (SStk)
6. Josh Day, Yamaha. (SStk)
7. Taylor Knapp, Yamaha. (SStk)
8. Sheridan Morias, Aprilia. (SStk)
9. Steve Rapp, BMW. (SStk)
10. Shane Narbonne, Yamaha. (SStk)​
*Source:* 
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37331/...r-Hayden-for-Indy-Superbike-Race-One-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Joey Savatgy Gets First Win At Unadilla​*
Joey Savatgy put his Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki on top of the box today at Unadilla Sports Complex, most certainly to the delight of owner Mitch Payton, after 2-2 in the two motos.

The win was Savatgy's first career win, and it marked the first win for Pro Circuit since the seventh round of the 2014 season last July.

In the meantime, the two title contenders, Yamalube/Star Racing's Jeremy Martin and Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin both suffered problems in at least one of the motos, with Musquin having goggle problems in moto one and finishing fourth as Martin took the first moto win.

Then in moto two, it was Martin's turn to have problems, in the form of a bad start. After spinning on the gate and finishing lap one in 13th, Martin was eventually able to move up into fifth by the end of the race, while Musquin took the win.

Savatgy's consistency earned his the win with his 2-2, while Musquin was second overall at 4-1, while Martin earned third at 1-5.

The battle for the 250 Class title continues to tighten between Jeremy Martin and Musquin.

The pair entered the afternoon separated by four points and following their up-and-down afternoons now just have two points between them with two rounds remaining. With his win, Savatgy moved into a distant third in the standings, 132 points behind the leader.

*250 Class​*1. Joey Savatgy (Kaw) 2-2
2. Marvin Musquin (KTM) 4-1
3. Jeremy Martin (Yam) 1-5
4. Jessy Nelson (KTM) 6-4
5. Alex Martin (Yam) 8-6
6. Shane McElrath (KTM) 7-8
7. Christian Craig (Hon) 5-10
8. Aaron Plessinger (Yam) 16-3
9. Matt Bisceglia (Hon) 12-9
10. RJ Hampshire (Hon) 15-7​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37333/...-Joey-Savatgy-Gets-First-Win-At-Unadilla.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Ryan Dungey Sweeps Unadilla​*
Ryan Dungey eared his fifth overall win of the season with a 1-1 effort at Unadilla Sports Complex in New Berlin, New York, topping another tough effort by Justin Barcia in the first moto and then holding off a hard-charging Ken Roczen in moto two.

BTOSports.com KTM's Justin Brayton grabbed the holeshot to start the first moto, however, Dungey took the lead before the opening lap was finished and began putting distance on the pack right away, but the local crowd had plenty to cheer about when Justin Barcia moved into second before the end of the opening lap.

The Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha rider has been a thorn in Dungey's side for the past few races, and the New York fans were hoping to see Barcia move up and push the Red Bull KTM rider for the lead.

Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard, who made his return to racing at Unadilla after spending several months recovering from injury, moved close enough to give Barcia something to worry about at one point in the moto, but Barcia held his ground as Canard faded near the end and lost third to GEICO Honda's Justin Bogle, who was making his 450 debut at Unadilla.

The battle for third provided the most excitement of the moto, as Bogle gained the upper hand through the middle of the race. Canard was persistent and eventually reclaimed the position on Lap 11. Not long after, Bogle went down and eventually dropped to the tail end of the top 10.

Great Britain's Shaun Simpson, hot off of sweeping last weekend's MXGP at Lommel, was a solid fourth in the first moto, finishing three-and-a-half seconds ahead of Honda's Fredrick Noren, who was fifth.

In the second moto, Bogle made waves again by grabbing the holeshot, but gave way to Dungey before the end of the opening lap, with Barcia again following into second. After a tough first moto, Roczen bounced back to put himself near the front of the field in third.

While Dungey cruised out front, RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing's Ken Roczen ran about about a second behind the leader, while Barcia ran in third for the remainder of the moto.

In the end, Dungey took a well-earned 1-1 overall win, with Barcia in second with a 2-3 moto finish and Canard taking the final step of the podium with a 3-6.

*RESULTS 450 Class​*1. Ryan Dungey (KTM) 1-1
2. Justin Barcia (Yam) 2-4
3. Trey Canard (Hon) 3-6
4. Shaun Simpson (KTM) 4-8
5. Ken Roczen (Suz) 16-2
6. Broc Tickle (Suz) 6-9
7. Weston Peick (Yam) 12-5
8. Blake Baggett (Suz) 13-7
9. Josh Grant (Kaw) 9-11
10. Dean Wilson (KTM) 11-10​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/37332/Racing-Article/Motocross--Ryan-Dungey-Sweeps-Unadilla.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier Sweeps Indy MotoAmerica Superbike​*
Cameron Beaubier won the red-flag shortened MotoAmerica AMA Superbike race two Sunday at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, completing a sweep of the weekend. The race was called after 15 of a scheduled 18 laps when a light rain began to fall heavier.

Beaubier's margin of victory over Roger Hayden was 0.015 seconds. Josh Hayes finished a close third, just 0.297 seconds back.

The result of Beaubier's sweep is that he carries an 18-point lead into the series finale (336-318 ) over his Monster Energy Yamaha teammate. Hayes is no longer in control of his own destiny.

Beaubier could finish behind him in second in both New Jersey races and still win the title. Hayden is out of the championship picture, but could play a spoiler roll at New Jersey and possibly help Hayes catch his younger teammate.

Hayden joked in the press conference afterwards that he was taking bids from Beaubier and Hayes.

Hayden got a rocket start on the Yoshimura Suzuki featuring the special GSX-R 30th anniversary red and black paint scheme.

This time Josh Hayes was determined to be with the leaders at the start and he and Cameron Beaubier were right there on their factory Monster Energy Yamaha's behind Hayden.

At one point Hayden got sideways and lifted. Hayes nearly hit him from the rear, but a bit of good riding by both avoided what could have been a disastrous result.

Hayden led the early laps, but on lap five Beaubier drafted into the lead going into turn one. That started a back and forth for the lead that would go on for the rest of the race.

Steve Rapp was caught up in a mess when two other riders collided in front of him. Rapp was hit and crashed his Atom Racing BMW. He was able to rejoin the race.

Jake Lewis was with the leaders in the beginning, but gradually fell back several seconds behind the leading trio. Jake Gagne emerged in fifth, first Superstock bike.

In the closing laps light rain began to fall. All three of the leaders were slipping under acceleration.

With two laps to go the red flag came out when rain came stronger and the scoring reverted back to lap 15 giving Beaubier the victory.

"I'm definitely really pleased," said Beaubier, who scored his eighth win of the season matching Hayes. "I mean 18 points is a decent gap, but I know how good this guy (Hayes) is at New Jersey so it's going to be a pretty stressful, tough weekend.

"This race was pretty tough the last few laps when it was raining. I think all of us were riding a little timid. It seemed like whoever was in front was going just a little bit slower because they didn't know how much grip there was. It was easier to ride around in second than to lead in those conditions. I had a feeling they were going to throw the red flag so I was doing everything I could just to stay in front."

A champion will be crowned at the series finale at New Jersey Motorsports Park on Sept. 11-13.

Indianapolis Motor Speedway - Aug. 9, 2015

*Superbike/Superstock 1000 Combined Results:*

1. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha)
2. Roger Hayden (Suzuki)
3. Josh Hayes (Yamaha)
4. Jake Lewis (Suzuki)
5. Jake Gagne (Yamaha)
6. Josh Day (Yamaha)
7. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia)
8. Tyler O'Hara (Yamaha)
9. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha)
10. Chris Ulrich (Suzuki)​
*Superbike Results​*1. Cameron Beaubier (Yamaha)
2. Roger Hayden (Suzuki)
3. Josh Hayes (Yamaha)
4. Jake Lewis (Suzuki)
5. Chris Ulrich (Suzuki)

*Superstock 1000 Results*

1. Jake Gagne (Yamaha)
2. Josh Day (Yamaha)
3. Sheridan Morais (Aprilia)
4. Tyler O'Hara (Yamaha)
5. Taylor Knapp (Yamaha)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37337/...aubier-Sweeps-Indy-MotoAmerica-Superbike.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Russell Takes Flawless Full Gas Sprint Enduro Win​*
After having his perfect season in the Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series spoiled by Daniel Milner at the third round of the series, FMF/KTM's Kailub Russell admitted that he was coming into round four at Rockcrusher Farm on the North Carolina/Georgia border with one thing on his mind, winning.

Russell was the first to hit the 2.5-mile cross test on Saturday morning and laid down a 5:46.5 test time, with his main rival Milner coming just 2.5-seconds slower, seemingly setting the stage for a two-man duel similar to round three just two weeks earlier.

But in just the second test of the day - the enduro test - Russell would open up a commanding lead over Milner after putting down a blistering 7:47.8 test time on the 3.75-mile woods loop, a full 12 seconds faster than the N-Fab AmPro Yamaha rider, who was also beaten by Bobbitt.

With a 14-second lead after just two tests, Russell could've ridden conservatively and not taken chances but he continued to push the pace throughout the day winning all six tests and setting his fastest times in the last tests of the day.

Milner got within a second of Kailub in his best effort on the cross test, but would end the day 24 seconds behind the KTM rider and series points leader.

While the Australian seemed to find his groove towards the end of the day, a chance at a second-day win would not be in the cards for Milner as he was hospitalized early Sunday morning for severe stomach pains and kept overnight for observation. Milner was released from the hospital on Sunday afternoon.

RideMPS.com Honda's Layne Michael, preparing for his first ISDE in September as a Team USA Junior Team member, ended day one in fourth place behind Russell, Milner and Bobbitt. Factory Beta's Cory Buttrick was fifth with Raines Riding University/Offroadviking.com/Yamaha's Ricky Russell in sixth.

The battle for top amateur would see Evan Smith and Triston Landrum work their way into the top-10 overall in seventh and eighth, respectively, with just 13-seconds separating the two. Max Tannenbaum and Grant Baylor would round out the top-10.

With Milner out for the second day of racing, a podium position opened up, and the battle between Bobbitt, Michael and Ricky Russell for runner-up honors was intense. While Kailub Russell would continue his dominance, winning every special test, Bobbitt and Michael's test times were very close throughout the day with Michael besting the FMF/KTM rider on two out of three attempts at the cross test.

"I'm happy with how I was riding," said Bobbitt. "I felt consistently smooth and was picking good lines all day. I didn't have any crashes on the first day and just one little one today. Layne and I were going back and forth on the tests today, which was really cool and kept it interesting. I just had fun fighting for every second and continuing to chip away and try to catch KR."

"Yesterday I had a couple of crashes that made me lose some time to Russ, but he was riding good all weekend," said Michael. "Overall I had a lot of fun and it's good training for the Six Days, said third-place overall finisher Layne Michael. "These have been really good training getting me adjusted to the format and I feel really good [heading into the ISDE] I just need to cut down on the little mistakes and I think I'll do pretty well over there."

Kailub Russell would take the day win with a total time of 40:08.9 with Bobbitt coming in second for the day at 40:45.9 and Michael just 10-seconds behind him. Ricky Russell would continue to improve in only his second attempt at sprint enduro racing, leap-frogging Cory Buttrick in the overall standings to take fourth overall for the day and the weekend. Buttrick stayed consistent on his Beta 430RR and ended the weekend in fifth-place overall.

"I've lost the last two races I've done [Full Gas Sprint Enduro Round 3 and National Enduro Round 6] so I was pretty eager to get back to the center of the box," said overall winner Kailub Russell. "Losing the last Sprint Enduro was pretty frustrating, I thought I had him there at the end and couldn't pull through and ended up losing by 2.6 seconds. I knew I would have to ride even better today [than day one] to beat him and it's unfortunate that he got sick and couldn't make it. But overall I'm happy with how I rode taking all 12 test wins with no falls and making minimal mistakes," added Russell.

N-Fab AmPro Yamaha's Grant Baylor ended the weekend in sixth overall with Evan Smith taking Top Amater honors and seventh overall, 40-seconds ahead of his Lites A class competitor Triston Landrum in eighth. Yamaha teammates Ryan Belue and Brad Bakken rounded out the top 10.

The Kenda Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series will go on an early-fall break as many of its riders will be competing in the ISDE in Slovakia and the remaining GNCC and National Enduro rounds. Sprint Enduro racing will resume on November 14-15 at the Big Buck in Union, SC.

For complete event results and more information on the series visit SprintEnduro.com

*Overall Results​*1. Kailub Russell - 1:20:24
2. Russell Bobbitt - 1:21:48
3. Layne Michael - 1:22:22
4. Ricky Russell - 1:23:28
5. Cory Buttrick - 1:23:34
6. Grant Baylor - 1:25:16
7. Evan Smith - 1:25:36
8.  Triston Landrum - 1:26:17
9. Ryan Belue - 1:26:40
10. Brad Bakken - 1:26:42​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/37339/...akes-Flawless-Full-Gas-Sprint-Enduro-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Baylor Takes Fifth Consecutive OMA Win​*
"I knew I just had to get as big of a points gap as I could leading into this next round where I won't be able to make it [since I'll be at the ISDE in Slovakia], so I was pushing for another win today," EverRev.com KTM's Steward Baylor shared after winning for the fifth time in five rounds of the Parts Unlimited Off-road Motorcycle and ATV (OMA) Nationals.

Hot, humid conditions at the Big Bottom Cross-country National made practically every racer thankful for the pair of 45-minute motos laid out in the woods of the Brueggeman Family Farm in Plainview, Illinois. Though not over 100 degrees like last year, it was still a workout for everyone, though the undulating trails were actually in great condition.

It's been a long time since Airgroup/Radiant Racing Husqvarna's Nick Fahringer has raced an OMA, a knee injury and subsequent surgery last year putting him on the sidelines, but he's back at the races now, though he was unsure how he'd fare with the new format.

"With this format, I knew you need to get a good start and try to be in there. I hadn't raced a competitive, bar-to-bar race since last year. Ever since my knee injury, which was about a year ago, I struggle in those situations because you don't know what you can handle. So coming back on the recovery end, I'm still trying to find comfort and get that speed back so I know I'm strong, but I'm working on the riding fitness," he admitted.

He's apparently got his starts down because he collected the $100 FMF Holeshot Award in both motos aboard his FMF/Moose 
Racing/MotorcycleSuperstore.com-backed TE 300, eventually finishing a 5-5 fifth overall after spending time recently at the Sturgis motorcycle rally.

In the first moto, JJR Off-road KTM's Jimmy Jarrett got off to a last-place start aboard his Dunlop/Factory Connection 450 XC-F but somehow passed everyone in front of him, basically doing it twice since he crashed once.

But that effort took a lot out of him and a case of arm pump saw him yield to Fun Mart Cycles KTM's Adam Bonneur who piloted a Maxxis/RidePG.com-sponsored 350 XC-F.

In the second moto, however, it was Jarrett who edged Bonneur by a second to claim the third spot on the podium with his 3-3 tally, Bonneur a frustrated fourth with his 2-4.

Second went to newcomer Mike Witkowski-or, rather, the returning Mike Witkowski.

"The last time I [raced an OMA], I was on an 85 so&#8230;it's been a while," St. Lawrence Radiology/Factory Connection KTM 250 XC-mounted Witkowski said. "I definitely wanted to stay up there with him. The first moto went bad; I crashed, so that wasn't good, but I feel like I gained some time on everyone else after I crashed.

"The second moto was good. I rode with Stew and learned a lot."
The FMF/Kenda/Fly Racing 250 XC rider Baylor confirmed, "I saw some mistakes [Witkowski] made in the first moto and jumped in front of him in that second one and showed him some of the lines and he rode awesome. I couldn't shake him even if I wanted to once he got the track dialed!"

Indeed, Witkowski hung right with Baylor for most of moto two, finishing just a second behind at the checkers. His 4-2 tied him with Jarrett and Bonneur, but the second-moto finish gave him the runner-up spot for the day.

In Pro 2, Baylor's teammate Jojo Bowden made his OMA debut a winning one, going 2-1 for the class victory over SRT KTM's Austin Wells who carded a 3-3 finish. Pro 2 points leader Shane Klimek won the first moto by three seconds over Bowden, but a big crash at the start of moto two left him battered and sixth at the finish, though his 1-6 still got him on the podium in third.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/705/37338/Racing-Article/Baylor-Takes-Fifth-Consecutive-OMA-Win.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team USA Set For Motocross Of Nations​*
On Sept. 26-27, three of America's top motocross riders will represent the United States at the Fédération Internationale de Motocylisme Motocross of Nations in Ernee, France.

Toyota/Yamaha/JGRMX's Justin Barcia will race in the MX1 class, Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's Jeremy Martin will race in the MX2 class and Martin's teammate Cooper Webb will race in the Open class.

AMA Motorcycle Hall of Fame Legend Roger DeCoster will once again manage the team as it strives to secure the world championship. He currently manages the Red Bull/KTM AMA Motocross and Supercross teams and was himself a competitor in six victorious FIM Motocross of Nations teams in the 1960s and '70s.

The five-time 500cc World Motocross Champion was the team manager at the 1981 competition that brought home the first world championship for the United States and has subsequently guided American teams to numerous victories.

AMA Director of Supercross and Pro Racing Relations Kevin Crowther said that the 2015 team is well-equipped to reclaim the world championship.

"This year's team includes an incredibly talented group of athletes," Crowther said. "Although the French team will be tough competition on their home turf, our riders are more than capable of capturing the world championship under the expert coaching of Roger DeCoster. Without a doubt, Justin, Jeremy and Cooper will put forth a world-class effort to reclaim the top step of the podium for America."

Barcia's first time representing the United States at the competition was in 2012. He is the 2010 and 2011 AMA Supercross 250SX East Champion, the 2012 Monster Energy Cup Champion, and has won several international races such as the Genoa Supercross in Italy and two King of Bercy titles in Paris, France. He currently races the 450SX class in AMA Supercross and the AMA Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship.

Martin had a tough rookie experience at the FIM Motocross of Nations last year, breaking his foot in the qualifying race. He's ready to put that bad luck behind him and claim a win for the team. Martin is the 2014 AMA Lucas Oil Pro Motocross 250 class champion and currently leads the points again this season. In addition, he races the 250SX class in AMA Supercross.

Webb will be a rookie at this year's event. He is the defending AMA Supercross 250SX West champion and the 2012 Monster Energy Cup Amateur All-Star Champion. In his amateur days, he won three AMA Motocross National Championships at Loretta Lynn Ranch.

Competition in the FIM Motocross of Nations includes riders in the MX1 class, which features 450cc bikes; the MX2 class, which includes 250cc motorcycles; and the Open class.

The FIM Motocross of Nations is one of the most high-profile motorsport events in the world. It features national teams competing for a combined score to determine the overall championship-winning country. The event emerged in post-war Europe in 1947 and has run uninterrupted since that time.

The United States last won the FIM Motocross of Nations in 2011 when the event was held in Saint D'Angely, France. The United States is the all-time leader in FIM Motocross of Nations overall team victories with 22.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ocross/team-usa-set-for-motocross-of-nations/


----------



## Ckg2011

*AllStar National Flat Track Series Invades Spoon River​*
The AllStar National Flat Track Series will invade Spoon River Speedway in Lewistown Il. on Friday night August 14th.

Riders will be flying around the high banked 3/8 mile clay oval, last year fans were treated to a great race between Sammy Halbert and J.D. Beach, with Beach getting the win, Beach said he will make a game time decision on whelther or not he will race Spoon River this year or not, many stars of the AMA Pro Flat Track Series will be there, along with a lot of really good amateur riders.

Spoon River Speedway has collected $1,500 for the Dash For Cash so far, this Friday night is the only motorcycle race at Spoon River in 2015.

*Pit Gates Open* - 3:00 pm

*Grandstands and Practice Start* - 5:00 pm

*Racing To Start* - 7:30 pm

*General Admission Tickets* - $18.00 Kids 5-10 - $5.00

*All Pit Passes* - $20.00

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dungey Looks To Clinch Motocross Crown​*
The 2015 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship, sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing, will reach a critical juncture this Saturday, Aug. 15, as it heads west one last time for the penultimate round of the season.

Utah's Miller Motorsports Park, located just outside Salt Lake City in Tooele, is positioned to serve as the site of two of the most significant moments of the entire championship as both the 450 Class and 250 Class title fights approach their conclusion at this weekend's Zions Bank Utah National.

In the 450 Class, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey is poised to clinch his third title in six seasons following a near-perfect afternoon at Unadilla this past weekend. Dungey enters Utah with a comfortable 79-point lead in the championship standings, and needs to finish Saturday afternoon's action with at least a 50-point cushion in order to wrap up the title one round early.

As a result, Dungey has 29 points to spare barring any unforeseen misfortune or hard luck. Given his finishing average of 2.2 through 20 motos this season, the odds are heavily in Dungey's favor to stand atop the podium with the number one plate and the Edison Dye Cup this weekend.

Dungey is in the midst of yet another statistically dominant campaign in Lucas Oil Pro Motocross, but is doing so against his stiffest competition to date.

The exceptionally consistent rider has finished first or second in 18 of 20 motos this season, with his two worst efforts of sixth and 12th coming as a result of rare bouts of adversity.

In his previous championship-winning seasons of 2010 and 2012, Dungey was in a class of his own, winning 10 overalls twice and at least 18 motos.

While his current totals of five overall wins and 10 moto wins isn't quite at the level seen in the past, Dungey has arguably been even more impressive in his quest for the championship this season than he was in either of the previous two years he finished on top.

A total of four riders have claimed an overall victory this season, compared to three in 2010 and just two in 2012, meaning Dungey has been forced to battle head-to-head for victory with more competitors than ever before in Eli Tomac, Justin Barcia, Ken Roczen and more.

Despite the heightened pressure each time the gate drops, Dungey has still responded in the same consistent manner that has made him one of the all-time greats. His current finishing average is better than the one he amassed in 2010 and is comparable to his average from 2012 despite facing a deeper field of talent. As a result, the Edison Dye Cup is within reach on Saturday.

While Dungey continues his march towards history, Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia will focus on cementing his possession of the runner-up spot in the championship.

The newly announced Team Captain for Team USA at the Motocross of Nations capped off an incredible run of consistency at Unadilla that has seen him overcome a 37-point deficit in the points to take away second place from RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing's Ken Roczen, the defending 450 Class Champion.

Both Barcia and Roczen entered last weekend's race tied for the position, but after a crash in the first moto left Roczen with a finish outside the top 10, it opened the door for Barcia to continue his run up the standings. Now 13 points sit between these two riders with four motos remaining in what has become the most captivating battle in the championship.

In two years of competition at Miller Motorsport Park (MMP), none of the top three in the championship have stood atop the podium nor have they won a single moto at the facility. Each of the victorious outings in Utah have come via 1-1 moto sweeps, by Ryan Villopoto in 2013 and Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard last season, for his first career 450 Class win.

Canard made his anticipated return to the podium last weekend in just his second start since returning from injury, so a repeat performance at MMP isn't out of the question. However, he'll have his work cut out for him against Dungey, Barcia and Roczen as each is motivated for continued success in the closing stages of the season.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cross/dungey-looks-to-clinch-motocross-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Jake Johnson To Fill In On Factory Harley​*
Former Grand National Champion Jake Johnson will fill in for injured Brad Baker, Johnson will be racing this weekend at Peoria TT, Johnson will be on the Factory Harley Davidson at Charlotte, Springfield and Delaware, Baker is hoping to return to action on September 26th at the Calistoga California Half Mile.

The AMA Pro Flat Track Series returns to action this weekend at the historic Peoria TT, Henry Wiles will be looking to make it 11 consecutive wins.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sammy Halbert To Race Peoria TT​*
Sammy Halbert will race this weekend's AMA Pro Flat Track Series Peoria TT, Sammy who recently lost his big brother Jethro Halbert will be running the number 69 on his bike to honor his late brother.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Set To Compete In Historic Peoria TT; Wiles Looks To Earn His 11th Consecutive Victory​*
The Peoria Motorcycle Club is an absolute hidden gem for any motorcycle or racing enthusiast, and on Aug. 16, it will play host to the 67th running of the historic Peoria TT. Fans are expected to pack the hillsides that surround the .6-mile, six-turn track, and many will try to get the best view possible of the famous jump on the back half of the track that sends AMA Pro Flat Track riders flying more than 140 feet.

The event is special to new fans and purists alike, as it dates back to 1947, and boasts some of the most exciting and unpredictable AMA Pro Flat Track action of the season.

Lately, however, one man has owned Peoria. Henry Wiles took the checkered flag in 2014 for the 10th straight time, and he will look to extend the consecutive win record at the iconic Midwest venue on Sunday when he takes to the track aboard the No. 17 Zanotti Racing Honda. The only rider in history with more wins at Peoria is Chris Carr, whose 13 victories resulted in the seven-time Grand National Champion being nicknamed the "Prince of Peoria."

In support of his role as color commentator for AMA Pro Flat Track's live streaming broadcasts on FansChoice.tv, Carr will ride at Peoria once again during a private media opportunity on Saturday morning for a special feature slated to air in Sunday's broadcast of the event. Fans are invited to tune in to FansChoice.tv on Sunday, August 16 for live coverage of practice and qualifying at 11:30 a.m. ET (8:30 a.m. PT), followed by the Pre-Race Show at 1:45 p.m. ET (10:45 a.m. PT). The action will continue right on up to the 25-lap GNC1 Main Event at 5:30 p.m. ET (2:30 p.m. PT).

Although Wiles still has a few wins to go before reaching Carr's record at the track, the two are currently tied in the all-time win record for TT circuits with 15 apiece. A victory at Peoria on Sunday would give Wiles 16 career TT wins and the record for the most TT victories in the history of the Grand National Championship.

Despite Wiles' domination at Peoria over the last decade, there are other riders in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class who are legitimate threats to win.

Defending GNC-1 champion Jared Mees, mounted on the No. 1 Montgomeryville Honda, looks more poised than ever to defend his title this season as his lead in the standings has him sitting comfortably in first place, 18 points ahead of Bryan Smith. Mees started on the pole at Peoria a year ago and finished second behind Wiles.

Over the last four AMA Pro Flat Track seasons, No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki pilot, Smith, has finished in an average position of eighth at Peoria, and the well-known Mile specialist will have his hands full this weekend as he attempts to catch Mees in the point standings.

Sitting third in the points and entered to compete aboard the No. 69 Fredericktown Yamaha is Sammy Halbert. Halbert, who has carried National No. 7 in recent seasons, will run the No. 69 for the remainder of 2015 in honor of his late brother, Jethro Halbert.

Halbert's consistency is what has landed him in the number three spot halfway through the season. He has yet to finish outside the top 10 in any main event so far and he'll be extra hungry for success on Sunday, as he failed to finish the Peoria TT main event a year ago following an off-track excursion during the opening lap of the main.

Sitting fourth in the point standings is three-time Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion Kenny Coolbeth. Teammate to Wiles, Coolbeth will ride the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Honda at Peoria in hopes of rebounding from his 16th place finish there in 2014.

Brad Baker holds the fifth spot in the point standings heading into Peoria but contact with debris during the Black Hills Half-Mile left him with a broken leg and a 6-8 week recovery timeframe. Baker hopes to be back in action by the Calistoga Half-Mile on Sept. 26, but if he isn't, then at the very latest he should be good to go in the Flat Track Season Finale in Las Vegas, N.V., scheduled for Nov. 20.

While Baker recovers, Jake Johnson will slot in aboard the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson at Half-Mile and Mile circuits, while the multi-time Grand National Champion will be fielding the No. 5 Montgomeryville Cycle Center Honda supported by defending series champ Jared Mees at Peoria.

*GNC-2 Class​*
In GNC2 competition, Davis Fisher leads the charge with 119 points to Dan Bromley's 103. Fisher has finished second or better in three of his last four races and he will look to make his debut at Peoria a good one this Sunday aboard the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda.

Though he's not exactly on Fisher's tail, Bromley is well within striking distance of Fisher's lead in the GNC2 point standings. Bromley is entered to ride the No. 54A Bromley Brothers Racing KTM on Sunday with hopes of continuing his impressive run of podium finishes.

Jamison Minor will pilot the No. 27U Roy Built Honda this weekend at Peoria and the Rochester, N.H., product sits third in the GNC2 point standings.

Nick Armstrong, J.R. Addison, Bronson Bauman, Brandon Wilhelm and Dalton Gauthier make up the next eight slots and all sit within 11 points of each other heading into Peoria.

All of the AMA Pro Flat Track action from Peoria can be viewed live, in high definition on www.FansChoice.tv. For tickets and more information regarding the Peoria TT, please visit http://www.peoriamotorcycleclub.net/ticket-booth/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63379


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Justin Brayton To Skip Final Two Rounds Of The Outdoor Series​*
Justin Brayton says that his 2015 outdoor MX season is over. The Team BTO Sports/KTM rider will miss the final two rounds of the Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship because of a concussion that he suffered a few weeks ago at the Spring Creek National at Millville, Minnesota.

Evidently, Brayton hasn't felt 100 percent since a first-moto crash at Millville and it was confirmed this week that he actually suffered a mild concussion in the fall, so it was decided that he should sit out the final two rounds-this weekend at Salt Lake City, Utah, and the final round at Crawfordsville, Indiana-of the outdoor series.

The team says that his next race will be the Monster Energy Cup in October.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37350/...p-Final-Two-Rounds-Of-The-Outdoor-Series.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*From Left To Right National No. 1 Jared Mees, National No. 23 Jeffrey Carver Jr., National No. 95 J.D. Beach​*
*Jeffrey Carver Jr. Wins Spoon River​*
Jeffrey Carver Jr. wins AllStar National Flat Track Series race at Spoon River in Lewistown Il. Jared Mees got the start and lead early but slipped off the track in the turn after pushing high, Mees reentered the track in the 5th spot while Carver took the lead, Mees climbed his way through the field and got as high as 2nd, but Carver Jr. was too fast for the Grand National Champion.

*Expert Singles Results:*

1. Jeffrey Carver Jr. 
2. Jared Mees
3. J.D. Beach 
4. Mick Kirkness 
5. Sammy Halbert

Jeffrey Carver Jr. also won the Dash For Cash and the Super Singles Main Event. Flyin' Ryan Wells wons the Pro Singles Main Event, with Charlotte Kainz finished 2nd.

*Pro Singles Results:*

1. Ryan Wells
2. Charlotte Kainz
3. Flying Tomato Kolby Carlile

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile Announces Triumph Motorcycles As Presenting Sponsor​*
The Calistoga Half-Mile is thrilled to name Triumph Motorcycles as the presenting sponsor of the penultimate round of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season held in Calistoga, Calif. on September 26, 2015.

The weekend kicks off on Thursday, September 24, with a Half Mile Open-House and Bar-B-Que at Marin Speed Shop, a Triumph dealer in San Rafael, Calif. Triumph Factory AMA Pro Flat Track team riders #44 Brandon Robinson (Latus Motors / Castrol / Triumph) and #55 Jake Shoemaker (Bonneville Performance / Castrol / Triumph / Ramspur Winery) will be on hand for a fan meet-and-greet. Scheduled for Saturday morning is a group ride from Marin Speed Shop to the Calistoga Half-Mile.

"We are thrilled as well as honored to have an OEM with a Flat Track history as iconic as Triumph Motorcycles come on board as a presenting sponsor. Their involvement to this sport in years past helped to elevate Flat Track racing in to an era of household names," said event co-promoter and California native Terry Otton. "Recently, we have seen Triumph make a renewed commitment to the sport by supporting two AMA Pro GNC1 teams and now wish to continue their support and commitment at the race and fan level. To see an OEM step up and sponsor a race event is something I can't say I remember ever happening in the past."

The Calistoga Half-Mile promoters have worked hard to make major improvements to this year's event. Collectively the promoters have adapted a "Travel Fund" to help teams with some of their travel expenses. A popular addition from last year - The Rider's Parade - will be back. It brings the AMA Pro riders and their race bikes down the main streets of Calistoga for fans and residents to experience the sights, thunderous sounds and smells of high octane! It will happen again this year on race day morning, Saturday, September 26.

"Triumph is honored to join on as the presenting sponsor for the Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile," said Matt Sheahan, COO of Triumph Motorcycles America. "Calistoga in the heart of Wine Country is building into one of the premier stops on the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule. We're looking forward to having our dealers and customers join us at this GNC1 Twins season finale celebration."

The Calistoga region is famous for being one of the top 10 wine destinations in the world! The race weekend event is held during the region's "CRUSH SEASON," which is a major attraction for wine enthusiasts the world over.

"This is truly an honor, and we are excited to be able to collaborate with Ramspur Winery and Triumph Motorcycles to help support the continued growth of this legendary race," says Jim McLaughlin of Marin Speed Shop.

Look for updates on the weekend's events at www.calistogahalfmile.com or catch them on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/CalistogaHalfMileFT.

For more details about the weekend's festivities, visit www.marinspeedshop.com.

*About Triumph:*
Triumph Motorcycles is a British motorcycle marque that produces a wide range of truly distinctive Modern Classic, Adventure, Sport, Cruiser and Touring motorcycles offering the perfect blend of authentic design, character, charisma and performance. The first Triumph was produced in 1902. The company's global headquarters is located in Hinckley, Leicestershire, England, solely owned by Bloor Holdings Ltd. Triumph Motorcycles America Ltd., its North American subsidiary, is based in Atlanta, Ga., and home to the motorcycle industry's first 24/7 Customer Support team. To see the full range of Triumph motorcycles, visit www.TriumphMotorcycles.com.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63394


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: AMA Pro Flat Track At The Peoria TT​*
Round 9 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Peoria TT, will commence this Sunday, Aug. 16.

Fans are expected to flock to the Midwest venue, a historic track that has served as the stomping grounds for Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitor Henry Wiles over the last decade.

All of the action on Sunday can be viewed live by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

Wiles, aboard the No. 17 Zanotti Racing Honda, will enter Sunday's race hoping to become the all-time leader in Tourist Trophy (TT) victories in AMA Pro Flat Track history with 16. The Winn, Mich., native will also look to make it 11 straight wins at Peoria and further establish his dominance at the .6-mile, six-turn track.

In GNC2 competition, Davis Fisher will look to build on his 16-point lead in the standings in his Peoria TT debut. The second-year competitor missed this event last year due to an injury so it will be interesting to see how he fares handling the famous jump on the back half of the track that sends riders flying more than 140 feet.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Sunday, Aug. 16 at the Peoria TT:*

*Practice/Qualifying:* 11:30 a.m. ET (8:30 a.m. PT)

*Pre-Race Show:* 1:45 p.m. ET (10:45 a.m. PT)

*Opening Ceremonies:* 2:30 p.m. ET (11:30 a.m. PT)

*Heat Races:* 3 p.m. ET (noon PT)

*GNC2 Main:* 5 p.m. ET (2 p.m. PT)

*GNC1 Main:* 5:30 p.m. ET (2:30 p.m. PT)

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63393


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Baker Remains Optimistic Following Injury Sustained At Black Hills Half-Mile​*
Brad Baker has been a victim of minor and major setbacks throughout the course of his brief, yet prolific AMA Pro Flat Track career. His most recent hiccup came on the night of Aug. 4, 2015 during lap one of the Black Hills Half-Mile main event in Rapid City, S.D., when he was hit by sharp debris slung from another rider's motorcycle, breaking his leg on impact.

"I didn't see it coming," said Baker. "It was such a tight group of riders in the pack I was in and it was impossible to see it coming. Once it hit my leg, I thought it was a rock, but then I realized it was too sharp of an object to be a rock and it must have flown off of another rider's motorcycle. I experienced an immediate feeling of numbness in my leg once I got hit. Still, though, I remained optimistic and thought the pain might subside if I kept riding, but when I put my foot down in the next turn, I knew for sure that it was serious."

The 2011 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award recipient and 2013 Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion was correct, it was serious. He had sustained a broken leg during Round 9 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, making it his fifth broken bone in the last 16 months. Baker broke his arm in April, 2014, an injury that sidelined him for several weeks and kept him from performing up to his standards for the majority of last season.

He also crashed in the Superprestigio in Spain last offseason and raced at Daytona less than six weeks after that surgery.

"I'm holding up really well," said Baker. "The break could have been a lot worse. It's nothing compared to when I broke my arm and how I started off the season this year in Daytona. That injury was way more severe. My hopeful thoughts are to be back in action by the time Calistoga rolls around on Sept. 26. If not then, then there's no question that I'll be back in time for Las Vegas at the end of the season."

Despite Baker's recent injury-stricken past, the No. 6 Factory Harley-Davidson pilot remains optimistic and plans to use his time wisely during his absence from racing.

"The biggest thing for me is that I just have to make sure I get all the right nutrients, rest and exercising in," said Baker. "I have so much rehab equipment already and I look forward to putting all of it to good use. The idea behind trying to heal faster is to keep the blood as replenished as possible around the area that needs to heal. I have already started riding the stationary bike to keep my muscles and joints moving. Strenuous physical therapy, ultra sound, stretching and massaging will all be part of my daily routine during the next several weeks and I'm confident that I'll be back even stronger than before."

Baker has conquered adversity before, and if history means anything, he'll conquer it again this time.

Jake Johnson has been the man designated to fill in for Baker on the Factory Harley-Davidson machine on Half-Mile and Mile courses during Baker's absence. The New Jersey native holds back-to-back Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championships in 2010 and 2011, and this weekend at the Peoria TT, Johnson will ride the No. 5 Montgomeryville Cycle Center Honda CRF450, courtesy of Jared Mees and his team.

All of the AMA Pro Flat Track action from Peoria can be viewed live, in high definition on www.FansChoice.tv. For tickets and more information regarding the Peoria TT, please visit http://www.peoriamotorcycleclub.net/ticket-booth/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63397


----------



## Ckg2011

*Expert Singles Main Event Podium No. 17 Wiles, No. 69 Halbert, No. 11 S. Baker​*






 *Pro Singles Main Event Podium No. 94b Wells​*
*Henry Wiles Smokes'em At Galesburg Short Track​*
Henry Wiles won last night's Expert Singles Main Event at the Galesburg Short Track, winning by a country mile, Sammy Halbert finished in the second spot, while Scott Baker was third.

Flyin' Ryan Wells won the Pro Singles Main Event, Ben Lowe was second and Andrew Luker rounded out the podium in third.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 17 Henry Wiles Launching His 450 Single Over The Peoria TT Jump​*






 *National No. 17 Henry Wiles Leads Grand National Champion Jared Mees At Peoria TT​*
*Henry Wiles makes history with 11th straight Peoria TT victory​*
Henry Wiles did exactly what everyone expected him to do on Sunday, Aug. 16 at the Peoria Motorcycle Club, and his 1.342-second win over Jared Mees stamped his name in the AMA Pro Flat Track record books, forever.

Wiles' 11th straight Peoria TT main event victory extends his consecutive win record at the Midwest venue, and his win also gave him 16 TT (Tourist Trophy) victories, the most by any rider to ever compete in the Grand National Championship.

Like he has done numerous times over the last decade, Wiles took the holeshot on lap one of the main event. However, unlike many Peoria TTs in the past, this one had to be earned. Wiles was shadowed by a hard charging Mees for the entire race. The two stars quickly gapped the field by more than 10 seconds, began lapping riders on Lap 12 and eventually lapped all but four of 16 other competitors in the race.

Mees, aboard the No. 1 Montgomeryville Cycle Center Honda, gave Wiles a good run, and even qualified faster than him earlier in the day, but when it came down to it, Wiles was just too fast.

Wiles' victory propelled him to eighth in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings, while Mees' second-place finish helped him extend his lead in the standings to 29 points over Bryan Smith, who finished 11th in the race aboard his No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki.

Closing out the podium for his best finish of 2015 was Dominic Colindres, and the No. 66Y Babe Demay Yamaha pilot let everyone know he was on top of his game early on when he took the Heat 1 victory over Mees and the rest of the field.

Perhaps the biggest surprise of the day was J.D. Beach's fourth-place finish in the Peoria TT main event. The 2015 Moto America Supersport champion made the most of his rare appearance in the flat track world on Sunday, and he looked sharp all day aboard the No. 95 Yamaha USA machine.

No. 14 Rod Lake Racing Honda rider, Briar Bauman, earned his second-consecutive top-five finish on Sunday with an impressive fifth-place finish.

Riding the backup bike of Jared Mees, Jake Johnson piloted the No. 5 Montgomeryville Cycle Center Honda to a sixth-place finish on Sunday in his first AMA Pro Flat Track race since the Daytona opener in March.

Sammy Halbert, sporting the No. 69 Vans Yamaha machine in honor of his late brother, Jethro Halbert, finished ninth on Sunday.

In the GNC2 main event, Jesse Janisch earned a thrilling .038-second victory over second-place finisher and current points leader Davis Fisher. Janisch, piloting the No. 32L 34 Racing Honda, started from third on the grid and battled with Fisher on every lap. The two were neck-and-neck heading into the final turn and it looked as if either one could have claimed the victory at the end.

Fisher's runner-up effort aboard the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda keeps him sitting comfortably in the GNC2 points lead over Dan Bromley, while Janisch's win boosts him to 19th in the standings.

Finishing third to close out the podium was No. 30Z Rod Lake Racing pilot Bronson Bauman. It was Bauman's second podium appearance in the last three rounds and he currently sits fourth in the points.

No. 19B RLJ Honda rider Justin Jones and No. 69C Bell Helmets Suzuki pilot Hayden Gillim rounded out the top five finishers, respectively. Like Beach, Gillim is a road racer with extensive flat track roots, and the two put together impressive performances for not having competed in AMA Pro Flat Track this season.

Bromley, who sits second in the points behind Fisher, rode his No. 54A Bromley Brothers KTM to a sixth-place finish while Jamison Minor, who currently sits third in the standings, finished 12th in the main event.
















*GNC-2 Class Main Event​*





*GNC-1 25 Lap Grand National Main Event​*





*Up Next*
The stars of AMA Pro Flat Track head to Charlotte, N.C., for the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile on Aug. 29 at Charlotte Motor Speedway. For tickets and information regarding the event, fans are encourage to visit http://www.charlottehalfmile.com/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63403


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tennessee Knockout: Cody Webb Wins Third Straight​*
Cody Webb claimed his third-straight TKO win at this year's Fifth Annual Kenda AMA Tennessee Knockout, which this year was awarded AMA National Championship status, making Webb the 2015 USA Extreme Off-road Champion, as well.

The event, now in its fifth season, is held at the Trials Training Center in Sequatchie, Tennessee, and is becoming bigger and bigger with each passing year. In fact, for this year, event sponsor Red Bull, brought in one of the best off-road racers from the world, Jonny Walker, from Great Britain, to give the top Americans some competition. In the end, the RPM/KTM-backed Webb and FMF/KTM's Taylor Robert stood up to the challenge quite well.

Just to make it to the final race, a rider had to qualify by competing in a Hot Lap race in the morning, plus two "Knockout rounds" which pared the field down to the final 15 riders lucky enough to make the main event.

In the final race, Walker grabbed the early lead, followed by Robert and Webb. A mistake by Robert allowed Webb to move into second, where the 2014 AMA EnduroCross champion started to reel in Walker. For a few laps, the two KTM riders battled back and forth until Webb finally started pulling away, ending the race with a one-minute-and-43-second cushion over Walker.

"I had a great time battling with Taylor [Robert] and Jonny [Walker]," said Webb." Jonny faded really bad in the final race and I've done that before, going over seas, dealing with jet-lag and riding a bike you're not familiar with and it's a bummer, but I'm proud to win this one for the USA and stand on the center step of the podium and earn the national title."

In Walker's defense, the Brit was a bit under the weather on the day of the race and had gone without eating for the two days leading up to the event.

Robert finished out the race in third, although had it not been for a few mistakes, the Arizona rider could just as easily have won the race, showing just how costly mistakes are in extreme racing.

Interestingly, Webb, Walker and Robert lapped the field up to third place.

KTM's Cory Graffunder and Beta USA's Kyle Redmond went back and forth for fifth, with Graffunder getting the nod at the finish by just over a minute, while Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Colton Haaker overcame a couple of nasty crashes to finish seventh.

Am Pro Yamaha's Jordan Ashburn was eighth, ahead of Ty Tremaine on a KTM, while Beta USA's Max Gerston rounded out the top 10.

*Results:*
1. Cody Webb (KTM)
2. Jonny Walker (KTM)
3. Taylor Robert (KTM)
4. Mike Brown (Hus)
5. Cory Graffunder (KTM)
6. Kyle Redmond (Bet)
7. Colton Haaker (Hus)
8. Jordan Ashburn (Yam)
9. Ty Tremaine (KTM)
10. Max Gerston (Bet)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/37359/...-Knockout--Cody-Webb-Wins-Third-Straight.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Ryan Dungey Clinches 450 Title​*
Coming into the penultimate round of the 2015 Lucas Oil/AMA Pro Motocross Championships, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey carried a 79-point lead over AutoTrader.com/JGR/Toyota Yamaha's Justin Barcia. So, Dungey could clinch the title after the first moto if he just didn't lose more than four points to Barcia.

Dungey had other plans: He wanted to win.

RCH Suzuki's Ken Roczen took the early lead in both 450cc motos and soon had to deal with Dungey, and both times out, Dungey bided his time, waited for an opportunity, and then struck late in the race and pulled away for the win.

Dungey clinched the 2015 450cc MX Championship after the first moto, but he still went out and won moto two in similar fashion.

Roczen ended up with a 2-2 score for second overall, while Barcia ended up third overall on the day.

This is the 25-year-old's seventh professional championship.

"This is absolutely a dream come true, to be a champion. This is what you work so hard for but more than anything it takes a strong group around you, with the team, family, trainer and everything," said Dungey. "This championship feels more special than the others because I feel like we put more into winning it this time around. We had a new bike and I had a new [training] program, and everything worked out to the best it could be. As much as I wanted to clinch the title today, I knew I had two motos ahead of me and didn't want to get ahead of myself. I came here with every intention of winning both motos, no matter what the scenario was. I could have settled, sure, but I wanted to race to win and make sure I wrapped [the championship] up today."

The race for the second place in the 450-class championship is still very much up for grabs. Barica leads Roczen by just five points with one round left to go.
Baggett has all but locked up fourth in the championship. He leads Christophe Pourcel by 42 points, but Broc Tickle trails Pourcel by just four points.

*450 Class (Moto Finish)*
1. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM (1-1)
2. Ken Roczen, Germany, Suzuki (2-2)
3. Justin Barcia, Monroe, N.Y., Yamaha (5-3)
4. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki (4-4)
5. Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki (3-7)
6. Trey Canard, Shawnee, Okla., Honda (7-6)
7. Dean Wilson, Scotland, KTM (10-5)
8. Josh Grant, Riverside, Calif., Kawasaki (8-8 )
9. Christophe Pourcel, Dade City, Fla., Husqvarna (9-9)
10. Phil Nicoletti, Cohocton, N.Y., Yamaha (12-10)

*450 Class Championship Standings*
1. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM, 500
2. Justin Barcia, Monroe, N.Y., Yamaha, 407
3. Ken Roczen, Germany, Suzuki, 402
4. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki, 333
5. Christophe Pourcel, France, Husqvarna, 291
6. Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki, 287
7. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna, 283
8. Phil Nicoletti, Cohocton, N.Y., Yamaha, 229
9. Weston Peick, Wildomar, Calif., Yamaha, 223
10. Fredrik Noren, Sweden, Honda, 206​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37356/Racing-Article/Motocross--Ryan-Dungey-Clinches-450-Title.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Jeremy Martin Wins 250 Class At Utah National​*
Coming into the Utah MX National at Miller Motorsports Park, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin led Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin by two points. After more than an hour of racing in the Utah heat, Martin and Musquin leave with the exact same points gap they came in with.

In the first moto, Martin got pinched off on the inside of the start straightaway, then ended up stuck behind a pileup in the first turn, while Lucas Oil/TLD KTM's Jessy Nelson led the early laps. Martin got to work, and before long Musquin worked his way into the lead. Martin's teammate Cooper Webb was the only person keeping Musquin in sight, and that changed with a few minutes to go when Webb went down. Webb recovered for second.

Meanwhile, Martin was working his way through the field, and with two laps to go, he finally found his way into fourth place-where it seemed he was going to finish, as third-placed RJ Hampshire, from the GEICO Honda team, had about seven seconds on Martin.

However, going into the last turn of the moto, Hampshire went down, handing third place to Martin.

Martin fixed his moto-one start by stealing away the lead (again from Nelson) early on lap one, but just as Martin began to check out, the red flag flew. The race would be restarted due to Tevin Tapia being injured on the track.

On the restart, Musquin got out front, and Martin had to chase him down from outside the top five. Martin did that, taking the lead and then pulling away, while his teammate Webb also found his way by Musquin for second.

Martin ended up with the overall win with a 3-1 score, besting Musquin's 1-3 and Webb's 2-2, but Martin and Musquin head into the finale next week in Indiana separated by only two points.

"My bike was on point today, but things didn't go how I planned in the first moto off the gate," said Martin of his day. "But I knew I had to make it up [to the front] and I was able to. [RJ] Hampshire crashing on the last lap definitely helped [me finish third]. In the second moto I got to the front initially, but then we had the red flag. My restart didn't go as planned but I just knew I had to catch that KTM [of Marvin Musquin], and we were able to get all the way up there and grab the win. It's definitely coming down to the wire [for the championship]."

"This isn't a track I do very well on, but it's special to me to come out here and run well," said Musquin. "I was battling hard with Cooper [Webb] in the first moto but he fell and that made it easy on me. I got a much better start on the restart for the second moto, but Cooper and Jeremy [Martin] were just a little better than me. I'm happy to leave here still with a good shot at the championship and I'm excited for next weekend. No matter what, it will be a special day."

*250 Class (Moto Finish)*
1. Jeremy Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha (3-1)
2. Marvin Musquin, France, KTM (1-3)
3. Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha (2-2)
4. Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha (4-4)
5. Matt Bisceglia, Tualatin, Ore., Honda (6-6)
6. Zach Osborne, Abingdon, Va., Husqvarna (9-5)
7. RJ Hampshire, Hudson, Fla., Honda (7-7)
8. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha (8-8 )
9. Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki (5-11)
10. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM (11-9)

*250 Class Championship Standings*
1. Jeremy Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 461
2. Marvin Musquin, France, KTM, 459
3. Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki, 310
4. Zach Osborne, Abingdon, Va., Husqvarna, 305
5. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM, 288
6. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 287
7. Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha, 264
8. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM, 228
9. Matt Bisceglia, Tualatin, Ore., Honda, 225
10. Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha, 221​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37355/...y-Martin-Wins-250-Class-At-Utah-National.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vegas-To-Reno Results​*
Francisco Arredondo and Shane Esposito combined efforts to win this year's running of the Best In The Desert American Off-Road Racing Series' Vegas-To-Reno, staged in Beatty, Nevada, August 15. The duo completed the run in nine hours, 20 minutes and 29 seconds, with the Nick Burson and Axel Pearson team finishing less than three minutes behind in 9:23:23. Max Eddy Jr., riding solo, crossed the line in an admirable 9:52:17 with Justin Morgan, also riding solo, fourth on his DP Racing/San Diego Powerhouse/Klim YZ450F in 10:15:41.

The father/son team of former winner Steve Hengeveld and 17-year-old Clay Hengeveld won 250cc Pro in 10:21:19 aboard their Northland Motorsports/Precision Concepts/Master Fabrication CRF250X.

Open Expert winners Ricky Dahlberg/Adam Thissen/Kyle Townsend were the sixth overall motorcycle in 10:40:45 followed by Over 30 Pro winners Chris Brown/Gabe Guerin, Open Expert runners-up Steve Luly/Wesley Luly/Mark Weirich, Ironman Expert winner Darrel Collins and Over 40 Pro winners Alan Cameron/Chad Thornton.

We'll will have more on the Vegas-To-Reno race in this week's edition of Cycle News magazine.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/37360/Racing-Article/Vegas-To-Reno-Results.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fractured Knuckle To Sideline Noren For Ironman​*
Fredrik Noren's season will end a round early as the Honda HRC fill-in fractured the knuckle in his right index finger in the first moto on Saturday at Round 11 of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross in Utah. Noren sat out the second moto on Saturday and will miss the final round of the series this weekend at the Ironman National in Indiana.

Despite not scoring a single point on Saturday or this upcoming weekend, Noren has already locked up tenth in the 450 Class.

"I'm really bummed but I'm happy I'll at least finish the season in the top 10 in points, even without getting points today or at Indiana," he said in a team statement. "I'm grateful for everything that Team Honda has done for me."

"I feel bad for Freddie," said his mechanic Rich Simmons. "He came into today ready to race and unfortunately that's not how it played out. He has been posting solid results all season for us, and was continuing to improve each week, so to see him go down like this is a bummer."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/08/17/fractured-knuckle-to-sideline-noren-for-ironman


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil MX 250 Class Title Up For Grabs​*
The Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship sanctioned by AMA Pro Racing will reach a climactic conclusion on Saturday with the series' return to Ironman Raceway in Crawfordsville, Ind.

The newest venue in American motocross sits in one of the country's motorsports hotbeds, just outside famed Indianapolis, and fittingly enough one of the most compelling battles for the Gary Jones Cup in series history will come to an end in the 250 Class at this weekend's 2nd Annual Bud Light Ironman National.

It's been a seesaw title fight between reigning 250 Class Champion Jeremy Martin and Red Bull KTM Frenchman Marvin Musquin throughout the entirety of the summer.

After beginning the year tied for victory at Hangtown, the pair has traded massive swings of momentum over the course of the last 10 rounds. This has led to what will be the tipping point at Ironman Raceway on Saturday afternoon, with just two points separating the Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha points leader and his world champion challenger.

While statistically Martin and Musquin have had comparable seasons, they have only raced one another on the track a few times, and at no point have they actually gone head-to-head for victory despite being the two winningest riders in the division.

By virtue of his triumphant effort last weekend via tiebreaker over Musquin, Martin now has five overall wins to his credit this season while Musquin has three. However, Musquin has the upper hand in moto wins with 10, versus Martin's nine. As a result, neither rider truly has the upper hand coming into this weekend's finale in Crawfordsville.

The 250 Class has seen some dramatic finishes in the past, most recently in 2003 when only seven points sat between eventual champion Grant Langston and Ryan Hughes. That year the final round never happened as heavy rains flooded the Kenworthy's track in Troy, Ohio, on two separate occasions, forcing a cancellation.

Just a few years before that in 2000, Travis Pastrana and Stephane Roncada engaged in a similar back-and-forth title fight as Martin and Musquin, with Pastrana claiming the title by just two points thanks to a victory at the final round in which he outscored Roncada by eight to overtake him in the standings.

If Musquin is to become the first ever Frenchman to win the Gary Jones Cup in Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship history, he will need a Pastrana-like effort on Saturday to ensure it. A 1-1 effort by Musquin would allow him to take the title, no matter what Martin does, and it's an accomplishment Musquin has already achieved twice this season.

Expect the veteran to come into Ironman Raceway with that exact mentality in what will be his final 250 Class race, looking to do what fellow French riders Roncada and Chrisophe Pourcel came close to doing, but were ultimately unable to achieve before him - win a national championship.

Adding to Musquin's confidence will no doubt be his position as the defending winner at Ironman Raceway.

Although last year's inaugural event was plagued by heavy rains, Musquin knows what it takes to win when the pressure is on and is surely prepared to make a run at history.

On the other side of this incredible battle Martin is chasing his own piece of history, looking to become the first rider since Ryan Villopoto in 2007-2008 to win back-to-back 250 Class titles.

The division has seen an impressive rotation of household names break through for their first career championships over the last six seasons - Ryan Dungey, Trey Canard, Dean Wilson, Blake Baggett, Eli Tomac and Martin - but a repeat championship run hasn't been realistic until now, as past titleholders have either moved out of the division or simply never factored into the championship the following season.

As the points leader and most recent winner, Martin enters Crawfordsville in the drivers seat. Moreover, he's been in this exact position before and knows better than anyone else in the 250 Class how to close out a championship.

Given what has unfolded between these two riders throughout the 2015 season, there is simply no way to know how everything will play out on Saturday afternoon, which sets the stage for arguably the most anticipated 250 Class finales in over a decade.

With such a small margin sitting between Martin and Musquin, there's a very good chance that the rider who earns the most points on Saturday will also hoist the Gary Jones Cup that afternoon.

While all the attention on Saturday will rest squarely on Martin and Musquin, a couple riders could play a significant role in the outcome of the final standings as they chase their own strong finish to the season.

Martin's Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha teammate Cooper Webb has been a fixture at the front of the field at almost every race since his return from injury.

Last weekend he played a major role in allowing Martin to maintain his points lead, separating his teammate from Musquin in the final moto, which clinched the overall win.

In addition to Webb, Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy wants to cap off his breakout season with a championship podium finish.

Having claimed his first career win just two races ago, Savatgy currently sits third in the standings, five points ahead of Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne.

Over in the 450 Class, Ryan Dungey's clinching of his third Edison Dye Cup last weekend in Utah means the Red Bull KTM rider will enjoy a victory lap of sorts in Crawfordsville.

The track likely carries bittersweet memories for Dungey as it is where his hopes of winning the title last season took a major blow, but with the trophy and number one plate already in hand it's a celebratory final weekend for the most successful rider of the 2015 season.

With just two motos remaining, Dungey will look to add to his incredible statistics this season, possibly extending both his moto winning streak to seven and his podium streak to 12, while also maintaining his distinction as the sole provider of KTM's points in the manufacturer standings.

With a win, Dungey would also be able to check off another track of his list of venues he's yet to win at, which he did last weekend in Utah.

With the championship decided, the remaining battle in the 450 Class comes down to Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Justin Barcia and RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing's Ken Roczen, the defending 450 Class Champion, for the runner-up spot in the final standings.

Barcia's impressive rise to prominence over the second half of the season has allowed him to gain the upper hand and carry a five-point advantage over Roczen into Ironman Raceway. Since fighting his way back from a crash in the first turn of Moto 1 at Unadilla, Roczen has posted three consecutive second-place moto results, putting some much-needed momentum back on his side.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ss/lucas-oil-mx-250-class-title-up-for-grabs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Remembering Jethro Halbert​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Crowns 24 Hillclimb Champions​*
More than 195 motorcycle and ATV hillclimbers faced off at the AMA Hillclimb Grand Championship, held Aug. 8-9 in Waterford, Ohio. At the conclusion of the weekend, 24 champions were crowned in various competition classes.

"The Pioneer Motorcycle Club put together a phenomenal hill for our competitors to tackle," said AMA Track Racing Manager Ken Saillant. "The turn at the base of the hill was a challenge that tested each rider's ability to approach the hill and allowed the top riders to shine."

In addition to national championships, racers competed for AMA Hillclimb Rider of the Year, AMA ATV Hillclimb Rider of the Year and Youth Hillclimb Rider of the Year specialty awards.

Fifteen-year-old Luke Cipala of Ellsworth, Wis., was named the AMA Hillclimb Rider of the Year. He rode the 125cc, 200cc, 250cc and 450cc classes, taking home the national championships in the 200cc and 250cc classes.

"I was at this track in 2008 for the national, and that's when I won my first national championship in the mini class," Cipala said. "It means a lot to win this award. There's a lot of fast people that could get this award, and I'm honored that they chose me."

Bodee O'Neil of Hager City, Wis., captured the AMA Hillclimb Youth Rider of the Year award. He won the 65cc national championship and got second in the 85cc Mini Junior class.

"It means everything," O'Neil said of the honor. "I've won it two years in a row now, and I'm really happy. I've been riding hillclimbs since I was three. I like the challenge."

Kenny O'Brien of Warner, Ohio, captured the ATV Hillclimb Rider of the Year award. He raced in the 450 two-stroke, open two-stroke and vet ATV classes.

"It means a lot," O'Brien said who lives just 20 minutes from the facility. "It feels good. I've been doing it for about 18 years. I've ridden on this hill many times."

Austin **** of Spencer, W.Va., took home the exhibition award for "King of the Hill" from the event promoter. To receive the honor, the riders with the top 10 fastest times of the weekend competed in a one-run class at the end of the program on Sunday.

"I think I won my last national championship in 2007, so this is the first time I've won one the 400cc stock wheelbase class and got King of the Hill," **** said. "That's the first time I've ever won this award, so I'm pretty excited about it."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cle-racing/ama-crowns-24-hillclimb-champions/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Tracking North of The Border​*
With the AMA Pro Flat Track Series taking a weekend off, Flat Track fans might want to head to Canada, Flat Track Canada will be racing in London, Ontario, on a wide 5/8th mile cushion with semi banked turns this Saturday night, should be some great racing, lots of really good Flat Trackers have come out of Canada.

Practice - 1:30 pm
Heat Races - 3:30 pm
Open Ceremonies/Finals - 7:00 pm

Purse - $5,000.00

AMA Pro Flat Track Series returns to action on August 29th in North Carolina at the Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey and Jeremy Martin Top Ironman Motocross Qualifying​*
Ryan Dungey and Jeremy Martin topped the charts in timed qualifying Saturday morning in preparations for today's Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Finale in Crawfordsville, Indiana.

Dungey clocked a 2:22.577 in the second session on his Red Bull KTM to head up the 450 class, while Jeremy Martin went 2:23.884 on his Star Racing Yamaha to lead the 250s.

"The track is rough and soft," said Dungey, who was over a second faster than the second fastest rider, Yamaha's Justin Barcia. "I'm glad to have wrapped up the title last week, but every race in this series is important so I'm looking forward to finishing the season strong."

Barcia clocked his best time in the first timed qualifying session. Jason Anderson, Christophe Pourcel and Tyler Medaglia rounded out the top five in 450 qualifying. Medaglia emerged with his time from the B Group of riders.

Defending 250 champ Jeremy Martin was very aggressive during his qualifying session, looking like a man on a mission. He headed archrival Marvin Musquin by about 4-10ths of a second. Musquin's time was 2:24.314.

"I feel good, I feel fast," Martin said. "The track obviously is so much better than last year because it was so muddy. The track is still challenging to ride and you're going to have to be at your best to do well."

Martin is leading the championship over KTM's Marvin Musquin by just two points, so the championship basically will very likely go to whoever has the better result today between Martin and Musquin.

Martin has help in the form of teammate Cooper Webb. Musquin on the other hand is going into today's all important finale alone.

"Motocross is an individual sport," Musquin said. "So it's up to me and no one else to go out there and get the job done."

Christain Craig, Cooper Webb and Joseph Savatgy rounded out the top five 250 riders in qualifying.

*Ironman MX 450 Timed Qualifying*
1 5 Ryan Dungey KTM 450 SX-F FE 2:22.577 
2 51 Justin Barcia Yamaha YZ 450F 2:23.626 
3 21 Jason Anderson Husqvarna FC450 2:23.959 
4 377 Christophe Pourcel Husqvarna FC450 2:24.117 
5 903 Tyler Medaglia Husqvarna FC450 2:24.536 
6 33 Joshua Grant Kawasaki KX 450F 2:24.950 
7 1 Ken Roczen Suzuki RMZ 450 2:25.236 
8 41 Trey Canard Honda CRF450R 2:25.964 
9 20 Broc Tickle Suzuki RMZ 450 2:26.345 
10 19 Justin Bogle Honda CRF450R 2:26.351

*Ironman MX 250 Timed Qualifying*
1 1 Jeremy Martin Yamaha YZ 250F 2:23.884 
2 25 Marvin Musquin KTM 250 SX-F 2:24.314 
3 68 Christian Craig Honda CRF250R 2:25.456 
4 17 Cooper Webb Yamaha YZ 250F 2:25.743 
5 37 Joseph Savatgy Kawasaki KX 250F 2:26.488 
6 28 Jessy Nelson KTM 250 SX-F 2:27.049 
7 126 Jordon Smith Honda CRF250R 2:27.455 
8 157 Aaron Plessinger Yamaha YZ 250F 2:27.661 
9 16 Zachary Osborne Husqvarna TC250 2:28.344 
10 40 Shane McElrath KTM 250 SX-F 2:29.103​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37374/...-Martin-Top-Ironman-Motocross-Qualifying.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey Caps Off Dream Season with A Victory In Indiana​*
Having clinched the series title last week in Utah, Ryan Dungey could have been excused if he mailed in today's ride in the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship season finale in Crawfordsville, Indiana. But Dungey wanted to give his Red Bull KTM team and the fans their money's worth so he went out and turned in a solid performance, scoring a 1-2 en route to an overall victory.

It marked his seventh overall victory of the season. No one else had more than two.

Last year's champ Ken Roczen ended the season on a high note, winning the final 450 moto of the season on his RCH Soaring Eagle Suzuki, giving him a positive feeling as he goes into the off season and planned back surgery.

Roczen's 3-1 earned him second overall. His solid result was important, giving him second in the final standings, edging out rival Justin Barcia, who finished fourth overall with a 7-3.

Third overall went to 450 series rookie Jason Anderson on the Husqvarna. It was his fourth podium of the season and ended what he called his best outdoor season ever. Anderson wrapped up the season sixth in the standings. He came up just three points behind Christophe Pourcel.

It was a perfect day of weather in sharp contrast to last year's mud race. A large crowd was on hand to watch Pourcel lead the first lap of the first moto.

Dungey took over on the second lap and gradually pulled away to a 22.288-second margin of victory. Jason Anderson held off a hard charging Roczen, who made mistakes early in the moto and ran outside the top 10. Pourcel and Justin Bogle rounded out the top five.

In the second moto it was Justin Barcia getting away with a quick start to take the early lead, but by lap four Roczen passed Barcia to take over. About halfway through the moto Dungey moved up to get by Barcia and the top three were set with Rocze crossing the line 6.256-seconds ahead of Dungey.

Barcia was 32 seconds back. Broc Tickle and Trey Canard rounded out the top five.

"Anytime I come to the track I want to give my best," Dungey said. "There really was no reason not to go for the win. I felt good, the bike was dialed in and I just relaxed and had good finishes. It's a good way to finish off the season. Now I can relax ad recharge to get ready for next year."

Earlier in the day Ricky Carmichael won the very well received Legends race over Robbie Reynard and Tim Ferry.

*Results Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship Bud Light Ironman National Ironman Raceway - Crawfordsville, Indiana August 22, 2015​*
*Round 12 of 12 450 Class (Moto Finish)*
1. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM (1-2) 
2. Ken Roczen, Germany, Suzuki (3-1) 
3. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna (2-6) 
4. Justin Barcia, Monroe, N.Y., Yamaha (7-3) 
5. Christophe Pourcel, Dade City, Fla., Husqvarna (4-7) 
6. Trey Canard, Shawnee, Okla., Honda (8-5) 
7. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki (6-9) 
8. Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki (15-4) 
9. Josh Grant, Riverside, Calif., Kawasaki (10-8 ) 
10. Phil Nicoletti, Cohocton, N.Y., Yamaha (11-10)​
*450 Class Championship Standings*
1. Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM, 547 
2. Ken Roczen, Germany, Suzuki, 447 
3. Justin Barcia, Monroe, N.Y., Yamaha, 441 
4. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki, 360 
5. Christophe Pourcel, France, Husqvarna, 323 
6. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna, 320 
7. Broc Tickle, Holly, Mich., Suzuki, 311 
8. Phil Nicoletti, Cohocton, N.Y., Yamaha, 250 
9. Weston Peick, Wildomar, Calif., Yamaha, 223 
10. Fredrik Noren, Sweden, Honda, 206​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37375/...f-Dream-Season-with-a-Victory-in-Indiana.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*250 Class Champion Jeremy Martin​*
*Aaron Plessinger Wins His First And Jeremy Martin Defends 250 Motocross Title​*
This will be a day Aaron Plessinger, Jeremy Martin and the entire Star Racing Yamaha squad won't soon forget. Plessinger broke through with a 2-1 to earn his first-career 250 class Lucas Oil Pro Motocross victory.

At the same time teammate Jeremy Martin nailed down his second-consecutive 250 Motocross Championship, in spite of finishing just sixth overall. The nail-biting title chase between Martin and Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin was pretty much decided in the first moto, when something broke on Musquin's bike and he suffered a DNF.

Yamalube Star Racing's Cooper Webb won the first moto in a close battle with Plessinger, who charged from seventh on the first lap and made passes all races and drew to within 1.885-seconds of Webb at the finish. Jessy Nelson took third on the Troy Lee Designs KTM.

The big story of the first moto was Musquin, who was only two points out of the series lead, dropping out on the first lap. He valiantly pushed his bike back to his team for them to try to work on it, but he never re-entered the race.

That gave Martin, who finished fourth an almost sure path to the title. All he really had to do was finish 15th or better to clinch the title. And that he did, taken a very careful ninth-place finish to wrap up the championship. In the end Martin was 12 points ahead of Musquin (491-479).

"I was nervous," admitted Martin. "But I knew that me and my team were up for the challenge. I was just playing it conservative in the second moto and making sure I got the job done. This championship feels even sweeter than last year because of the challenge I got from Marvin all year. It was a great battle to the end."

Plessinger took over the second mot about halfway through after a battle with Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Joseph Savatgy. At the checkered flag Plessinger had a 10.715 gap on Savatgy and that earned him his very first overall victory.

"It feels great to get the win here at a track that's only two-and-a-half hours from my house," Plessinger said. "And we've got some history here. My dad won a GNCC race here so that makes it even more special."

Musquin was disappointed, but blamed no one after his the broken bike ruined his shot at the title.

"We've had no problems all season," Musquin said. "So my team always gives me a great motorcycle to ride, but this is racing and these kinds of things happen from time to time. I'm proud of the season I had and happy that we were in the battle for the championship all the way to the end."

*Results Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship Bud Light Ironman National Ironman Raceway - Crawfordsville, Indiana August 22, 2015 Round 12 of 12​*
*250 Class (Moto Finish)*
1. Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha (2-1) 
2. Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki (5-2) 
3. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM (3-6) 
4. RJ Hampshire, Hudson, Fla., Honda (8-4) 
5. Matt Bisceglia, Tualatin, Ore., Honda (6-5) 
6. Jeremy Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha (4-9) 
7. Zach Osborne, Abingdon, Va., Husqvarna (10-7) 
8. Christian Craig, Plymouth, Minn., Honda (9-8 ) 
9. Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha (1-37) 
10. Marvin Musquin, France, KTM (40-3)​
*250 Class Championship Standings*
1. Jeremy Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 491 
2. Marvin Musquin, France, KTM, 479 
3. Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki, 348 
4. Zach Osborne, Abingdon, Va., Husqvarna, 330 
5. Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM, 323 
6. Aaron Plessinger, Hamilton, Ohio, Yamaha, 311 
7. Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha, 288 
8. Matt Bisceglia, Tualatin, Ore., Honda, 256 
9. Shane McElrath, Canton, N.C., KTM, 248 
10. RJ Hampshire, Hudson, Fla., Honda, 248​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37376/...eremy-Martin-Defends-250-Motocross-Title.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 26 Steve Beattie​*
*Beattie Wins In London Ontario Flat Track​*
When the green light signaled the start, as has become custom this year, 2013 champ Don Taylor grabbed the early lead on his Harley. After a few laps however fans noticed the number 26 machine plugging away at the gap and then making the pass for the lead.

Also on a Harley, Doug Lawrence was methodically moving towards the front in a rare Canadian appearance. After passing Taylor for second, Lawrence set his sights on Beattie but bad luck struck in the form of a lapper.

Just after crossing the start/finish line with two laps left, Lawrence made the move for the lead going into turn one.

Unfortunate contact with the lapper caused Lawrence to go down uninjured but the race was red flagged giving the win to Beattie with Taylor in second.

*Race Results:*

1. Steve Beattie 
2. Don Taylor 
3. Doug Lawrence

*Source:*
http://www.flattrackcanada.com/london-12-mile-greets-flat-track-canada-with-open-arms/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jared Mees Leads Series Coming Into The Aug. 29 Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile​*
Defending AMA Pro Grand National Champion Jared Mees is hoping to continue his strong surge to what he ultimately hopes will be another title, as the series thunders into Charlotte Motor Speedway's The Dirt Track at Charlotte for the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile on Saturday, August 29.

Mees, 29, from Clio, Michigan, sports the No.1 on his Rogers Racing Harley-Davidson after winning his third AMA Pro Grand National Championship last year.

The always steady Mees brings a four-race podium finish (top three) streak coming into Charlotte that includes a victory at the Black Hills Speedway in Rapid City, South Dakota, earlier this month.

The run of solid finishes has pushed Mees' series lead to 29 points over fellow Michigan rider Bryan Smith. Sammy Halbert, of Graham, Washington, is also very much in the championship hunt as well in third, just three points behind Smith.

The Don Tilley Memorial could prove to be instrumental in this year's title chase. Mees is aiming for another solid finish and hopes to expand on his lead, while those chasing him like Smith and Halbert are going to go all out on the red clay Half-Mile dirt oval to close the gap on the series leader.

"Things are heading in the right direction," Mees said. "Even though I've got a pretty good lead in the championship you're never satisfied. This is racing and we all know anything can happen. I'm looking forward to racing at Charlotte."

All but a handful of veteran riders will be seeing The Dirt Track at Charlotte for the first time.

This year's Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile marks the return of national motorcycle racing to the facility, part of the Charlotte Motor Speedway complex in Concord, NC.

The AMA Pro Flat Track Series last visited the facility in 2002. Among the current crop of riders who raced Charlotte before include former champs Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. and Jake Johnson. Both of those riders have fond memories of the track and are happy to return.

"I'm really looking forward to coming back to Charlotte," Coolbeth said. "I remember it as one of the best Half-Mile tracks we ever visited. The thing that's really nice about it is that it's a racy track, there were a lot of different lines and a lot of good passing opportunities."

Coolbeth twice finished runner-up at Charlotte and he hopes that in the return he can finally score the victory that he was so close to earning.

Johnson scored a podium finish (third) in the last race here in 2002.

He was in semi-retirement this summer before being called up by the Harley-Davidson factory team to fill in for the injured Brad Baker. He'll also be considered one of the pre-race favorites for next week's national in Charlotte.

"I had some success there in my rookie season," said Johnson, a two-time AMA Grand National Champion from Coatesville, Pennsylvania. "That kind of track is right up my alley. I've got a great team behind me and I'm really looking forward to it."

In addition to the elite riders of the AMA Pro Grand National Championship, Charlotte fans will also get to watch the top up-and-coming flat track racers in the country competing in the GNC2 support class.

There will also be a chance to meet and get autographs from three of the most famous riders who ever raced for Don Tilley. Jay Springsteen, Gene Church and Tripp Nobles will all be on hand to honor their former racing boss Don Tilley, the well-known tuner and Harley-Davidson dealer from Statesville, North Carolina, who died in an accident last year.

The AMA Pro Grand National Championship series is one of the longest running motorcycle racing championships in the world. Known by its fans as flat track racing, many consider this form of motorcycle racing the most exciting on the planet. Flat track racing has produced many of America's Motorcycle Grand Prix Champions such as Kenny Roberts, Eddie Lawson, Wayne Rainey, Kenny Roberts, Jr. and Nicky Hayden.

Practice for the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile begins at on Saturday, Aug. 29 at 2:00 p.m. and opening ceremonies for the evening program kick off at 6:00 p.m.

*Visit us at:* http://www.charlottehalfmile.com/

*Via Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/DonTilleyMemCharlotteHM

*Twitter:* https://twitter.com/tilleymemorial [email protected]

*2015 Ticket Information:* Ticket information is available for the Aug. 29, 2015 Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile at www.charlottehalfmile.com
Fans can order tickets online at http://www.charlottehalfmile.com/tickets/, by calling the Toll Free Ticket Hotline 1-800-745-3000.

Tickets for groups of 20 or more also are available. Contact the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile Group Sales Department at [email protected] or call 1-844-722-6453 for more information.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/images/content/story/JMees1.jpg


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jake Johnson Ready To Fill In For Injured Brad Baker At The Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile Aboard The No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson​*
In a few short days, Jake Johnson will pilot the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson XR750 in place of the injured Brad Baker when AMA Pro Flat Track visits Charlotte Motor Speedway on Aug. 29 for the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile.

The race will be Johnson's first time competing on a twin in Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition since the Flat Track Finals in Pomona, Calif., last season.

"I'm really excited and a little nervous," said Johnson. "I haven't had very much time on a twin this season but I'll have a great motorcycle to ride at Charlotte and I'm pretty confident we can get a good finish."

Like most AMA Pro Flat Track competitors, Johnson made his 2015 debut last March at the season-opening DAYTONA Flat Track doubleheader in Daytona Beach, Florida. Johnson recorded seventh and 19th-place finishes that weekend but didn't race again at the professional level until last round at the Peoria TT, where he finished sixth after starting from the back row.

If it weren't for Baker's crash on Aug. 4 at the Black Hills Half-Mile during Round 8, which resulted in a broken leg for the 2013 champion, Johnson most likely would not have returned to the circuit in 2015.

"My expectations filling in for Baker and riding the Factory Harley-Davidson are very high," said Johnson. "Brad has been doing exceptionally well this year so I have some big shoes to fill. Plus, I expect a lot out of myself anyway. I'm going for wins. They have a great crew and great bikes, I just need to do my job."

Though he hasn't been around much this year, Johnson is no stranger to success and the podium. The New Jersey native won back-to-back GNC1 championships in 2010 and 2011 and has consistently been one of the fastest riders in the AMA Pro Flat Track paddock over the course of the last decade.

Johnson hasn't raced at Charlotte Motor Speedway since his rookie campaign in 2002, when he finished third in the Charlotte Half-Mile. Since then, Johnson has racked up 19 career victories in the premier class and he will look to make it a clean 20 aboard the lightning quick No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson XR750 on Saturday, Aug. 29.

Baker's injury is expected to keep him sidelined until after the Calistoga Half-Mile on Sept. 26, though there is a slim chance he may be ready by then.
Fans can expect to see Johnson this Saturday at the Don Tilley Memorial Half-Mile, as well as the following Sunday on Sept. 6 at the Springfield Mile, also on Sept. 19 at the Delaware Half-Mile, and if Baker can't go at Calistoga, then Johnson would race there, too.

Fortunately for Baker, he is positive that he will be ready for the Flat Track Season Finale in Las Vegas, Nevada on Nov. 20.

For tickets and information regarding this Saturday's Don Tilley Memorial Half-Mile, fans are encouraged to visit http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/0E004EC299CF305C?brand=cms&camefrom=cfc_cms_AMA.

Fans that are unable to attend the event are encouraged to watch all of the action live on www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63450


----------



## Ckg2011

*National Enduro: Kailub Russell Back To Winning Ways At Jack Pine Enduro​*
FMF/KTM's Kailub Russell got back to his winning ways with a come-from-behind victory at the 90th running of the legendary Jack Pine Enduro Cowbell Classic powered by Wiseco, in Moorestown, Michigan - round eight of the Kenda AMA National Enduro Series presented by Moose Racing.

This year's event featured seven tests instead of the usual six, and after opening the race with the fifth fastest time in test one, Russell picked up the pace in the second test by edging Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Andrew DeLong by four seconds and test one winner Josh Strang, also on a Rockstar Energy Husqvarna, by five seconds, to claim the fastest time.

Russell went on to win two more tests, making up almost a minute on Strang in the final two tests, which took place in a downpour, to claim the overall win ahead of the Aussie Husky rider.

Russell's win was his third of the series and a big improvement over last month's sixth at the Rattlesnake Enduro.

"I'm happy to be back on top of the box," said Russell. "My dad (Jeff Russell, the 1991 National Enduro Champ) rarely tells me to go out and win a race, but he told me if I was ever going to win a race that the Jack Pine was the one to win, so I'm sure he'll be happy about this win."

Strang's runner-up finish was his best in the series so far, after a previous best of sixth at round two of the series.

FMF/KTM's Russell Bobbitt, who was in the mix all day and won the third test of the event, was in the running for the overall until the final test where he struggled and ended the day in third.

Fourth went to MotoTech KTM's Steward Baylor, who got off to a very bad start, finishing 12th in the first test, but was able to get through test six before the big rain hit and took advantage of the situation to move up several spots.

Fifth was Steward Baylor's younger brother Grant, who rides an AmPro Yamaha. These two guys kept it all in the family at the last round in Pennsylvania, claiming first and second at that event, but both fell victim to slow starts at the Jack Pine.

AirGroup Racing's Nick Fahringer is starting to find his form after spending an extended time off the bike due to a knee injury, and was third fastest in the opening test of the day and in the final test of the day.

Fahringer got caught in the downpour in test six, however, and paid the price as those with later 
starting rows saw their times balloon as the visibility got worse.

After getting off to a good start, DeLong crashed a few times and ended the day in seventh, while Beta USA's Jesse Groemm came in eighth, a little over a minute behind DeLong.

Rounding out the top 10 were Motosport.com Yamaha's Brad Bakken in ninth and Beta USA's Cory Buttrick in 10th.

With only two rounds remaining, Russell holds a 34-point lead over Bobbitt, with Steward Baylor in third another two points back.

In the Rekluse AA-Expert division, Drew Higgins and Evan Smith continued their battle for the crown, with the two riders finishing 11th and 12th, Higgins edging Smith by just eight seconds.

This year's event saw a couple of "cross-over" champions ride the Jack Pine, with three-time AMA 250cc Motocross and Supercross National Champion Jeff Stanton, who is from Michigan, finish the event ninth in the Rekluse AA-Expert division. Meanwhile, Snowmobile cross-country national champ Zack Herfindahl, who is an Artic Cat factory racer, rode an AirGroup Racing Husqvarna to 15th in the Pro division in his first national enduro.

The Kenda AMA National Enduro Series returns to action on September 27th in Lynnville, Indiana, for the Black Coal National Enduro. For more information go to www.nationalenduro.com.

*Results*
1. Kailub Russell (KTM)
2. Josh Strang (Hus)
3. Russell Bobbitt (KTM)
4. Steward Baylor (KTM)
5. Grant Baylor (Yam)
6. Nick Fahringer (KTM)
7. Andrew DeLong (Hus)
8. Jesse Groemm (Bet)
9. Brad Bakken (Yam)
10. Cory Buttrick (Bet)​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/704/37378/...Back-To-Winning-Ways-At-Jack-Pine-Enduro.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Burson Takes Round 7 National Hare & Hound​*
Nick Burson carded his first National Hare & Hound win in over a year at the Silver State Trailblazers fourth annual Muley Run, round 7 of the Kenda SRT AMA Hare & Hound National Championship Series. Burson piloted his Purvines Racing Beta 498 RR to victory ahead of Jacob Argubright and Gary Sutherlin, leading all three loops of the Panaca, Nevada race.

"Every out-of-state round the start is everything," Burson observed. "If you watch, there's not any passing after we sort ourselves out, of the top guys; there's no passing.

"It's a 100-mile race, but I think it comes down to the first two miles, really."
Burson chased down Blais Racing Services KTM's Skyler Howes to the bomb, and remained out front from that point on.

Argubright was third at the bomb aboard his Rockstar Energy Husqvarna, passing Howes for second place before the alternate gas. Unlike the others, FMF KTM Factory Off-road Racing support rider Gary Sutherlin had to recover from a somewhat bad start.

"I pretty much just went nuts [in the sand wash right after the bomb]," he said. "Right off the bat in the first little wash I passed three or four guys. I got on Ivan [Ramirez] and battled him for a second and knew I had to make my move and get away from him and I did. Once I got around him, I was in a bunch of dust and I was pushing and pushing. By the time it cleared up, they'd gapped me."

Sutherlin was unable to challenge Burson and Argubright for the lead, and had to settle for third. But the 21 points he earned for third place moved him to second in points, the unofficial tally now Ramirez 160, Sutherlin 132 and Ricky Brabec 131.

Ramirez collected a modest fifth-place finish aboard his FMF KTM Factory Off-road machine, but he still retains a solid lead in the championship. Ramirez needs only to finish 17th or better at the final round to wrap up the championship.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/699/37380/Racing-Article/Burson-Takes-Round-7-National-Hare---Hound.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Justin Barcia Re-signs With JGRMX​*
JGRMX and Justin Barcia have agreed to re-up their relationship that will see Barcia remain with the team through the 2018 racing season.

Barcia just finished out the 2015 Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross Championship in third place and will represent the U.S. next month at the Motocross of Nations in France.

"We feel like Justin is a great addition to our racing family, and even though he was under contract through 2016 we wanted to extend his agreement with us long-term," said Coy Gibbs, the team owner.

"I really like the guys on the team and the overall atmosphere here, now I don't have to think about anything but riding and training for a long time. We all get along great and I'm pumped," said Barcia.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37379/Racing-Article/Motocross--Justin-Barcia-Re-signs-With-JGRMX.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Motocross: Jason Anderson, Christophe Pourcel Stayting Put​*
Jason Anderson and Christophe Pourcel already know who they'll be racing for the next few years. Both Anderson and Pourcel officially extended their contracts with their current Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Team. Anderson will remain with the squad through 2018 and Pourcel through 2017. For Pourcel, this includes competing in the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series, which is something he hasn't done in many years. This will be Pourcel's first full-time effort in the 450 class in Supercross.

"I'm very excited about this opportunity with the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna team", said Anderson. "To have my deal go through 2018 makes it easy for me to focus on the goal of delivering results, and nothing else."

Team Manager Bobby Hewitt added, "Jason and I have built a great working relationship and we feel the same way about what we want to accomplish together."

Husqvarna Head of Motorsports Robert Jonas, said, "Having Christophe compete alongside Jason in Supercross is an important step forward. Christophe is a highly skilled racer, with championship winning experience to match."

"I'm really excited to continue with the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing team and look forward to starting my 450 Supercross career. I am also looking forward to racing the new 2016 Husqvarna Motorcycles and bringing even more success to the brand and team."

Both Anderson and Pourcel will compete in the MXGP of USA at Glen Helen Raceway, September 20.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/688/37388/...nderson--Christophe-Pourcel-Stayting-Put.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 27 Rob Pearson​*
*Don Taylor Joins Rob Pearson On KTM At Charlotte Half Mile​*
Waters Autobody announced they'll be fielding a two-rider team on KTM Twins at the Charlotte Half-mile this weekend: #27 Rob Pearson, who's appealing his one-race suspension following an incident at the Peoria TT, and Canadian National Champion #53 Don Taylor, who's making his return to AMA Pro Flat Track racing after taking some time off. Taylor last raced the 2013 Virginia MegaMile, where he finished 14th. His career best finish was 4th at the 2009 Grove City (Columbus, Ohio) Mile.

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/FlatTrackLive


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Riders Set To Compete In Highly Anticipated Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile On Aug. 29​*
The world-class Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway will play host to the best dirt track racers in the world this Saturday, Aug. 29 in an AMA Pro Flat Track event known as the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile to honor the Harley-Davidson icon, Don Tilley.

Three of the leading riders who raced for Tilley will be in attendance at the event, including Jay Springsteen, Gene Church and Tripp Nobles. The three will be special guests of honor at the event and will be on hand to sign autographs, and will also take a memorial lap with Tilley's daughter.

AMA Pro Flat Track last raced in Charlotte in 2002 in a Half-Mile race won by Kevin Varnes. The two other AMA Pro Flat Track races held in Charlotte were won by Will Davis in 2001 and Mike Hacker in 2000. This Saturday, both the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class and the GNC2 class will be featured at Charlotte, and both classes will run twin-cylinder motorcycles.

Only four active AMA Pro Flat Track riders have raced professionally on the Dirt at Charlotte: Jared Mees, Bryan Smith, Kenny Coolbeth and Jake Johnson.

All eyes will be on the defending champion and current GNC1 points leader Mees as he tries to extend his lead in the standings by putting together a strong performance on the half-mile clay surface at Charlotte. Mees will pilot the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine and will look to earn his fifth straight podium.

Chasing Mees in the point standings is Smith; however, the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki rider has been on a skid lately, as he's finished outside the top five in his last two GNC1 main events. Smith sits second in the GNC1 standings with 127 points to Mees' 156.

Sitting third and only three points behind Smith in the GNC1 standings is Sammy Halbert. The Graham, Wash., product will ride the No. 69 Briggs Auto Harley-Davidson at Charlotte on Saturday, and will be sporting the No. 69 for the remainder of 2015 in honor of his late brother, Jethro Halbert.

Kenny Coolbeth will be hungry for success this Saturday, as he failed to qualify for the main event last round at the Peoria TT. Fortunately for him, the Morris, Conn. native almost always follows up a less-than-ideal performance with a stellar one. The three-time Grand National Champion will pilot the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson at Charlotte and will look to improve on his fourth-place position in the GNC1 point standings.

Jake Johnson will pilot the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson machine during Saturday's Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile, filling in for the injured Brad Baker. Johnson, a two-time Grand National Champion, finished third in his only race at Charlotte in 2002 and he'll look to have similar success this weekend.

Current Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award leader Jarod Vanderkooi is putting together an impressive first season competing in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class. He sits 14th in the GNC1 point standings and has made seven main events this year. Vanderkooi will ride the No. 17F Don's Kawasaki machine at Charlotte.

Shayna Texter will make her second start with her new team aboard the No. 52 RMR Kawasaki on Saturday.
The 25-lap Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Main Event is slated for a 9:20 p.m. start time on Saturday night.

*GNC2 Class​*
In GNC2 competition, almost no one has been able to catch No. 67M Racing Unlimited Kawasaki pilot Davis Fisher. The rising star has finished second or better six times this season, including two wins, giving him a comfortable lead in the standings.

Dan Bromley sits second in the GNC2 standings with 116 points to Fisher's 138 and he'll look to close the gap at Charlotte on Saturday aboard his No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki.

Sitting fourth in the point standings, No. 30Z Lombardi's Harley-Davidson pilot Bronson Bauman has qualified for all nine GNC2 main events this season and has landed on the podium in two of the last three.

Andrew Luker posted the very first main event win of the GNC2 season at Daytona, and the 17-year-old will be looking to climb back on top of the box this weekend aboard the No. 11Z Kennedy Racing Harley-Davidson.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63478


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jordan Szoke To Race MotoAmerica Season Finale In New Jersey​*
With his 10th Canadian Superbike title already in the bag, Jordan Szoke will head south to New Jersey Motorsports Park in Millville, New Jersey to compete in the final round of the MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North America Championship on September 11-13.

Szoke is the undeniable king of Canadian Superbike racing.

The 36 year old Canadian and his Mopar Express Lane BMW team dominated the series, sweeping all seven rounds, his second perfect season of his career. With those seven wins in 2015, Szoke now has amassed a record 52 Canadian Superbike victories.

At New Jersey Motorsports Park, Szoke will race his BMW S 1000 RR in the MotoAmerica Superstock 1000 class (that runs with the Superbike class but is scored separately) as he tries to pad a gap of 40 points between himself and German Superbike Champion Markus Reiterberger in the 2015 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy-a BMW contingency Cup program that pays BMW racers points in their respective series all over the world in Superstock 1000 racing.

Those points add up to money at the end of the season and Szoke is confident of being able to put his BMW in the top three at NJMP to gain more points on Reiterberger.

Szoke has raced in the U.S. Superbike Championship before (previously known as AMA Pro Road Racing), but it will mark his debut on the 2.25-mile New Jersey Motorsports Park road course.

"It's one of the few tracks that I haven't been on in the U.S.," Szoke said. "But looking at it and seeing how some other Canadians have done there, I think we should be able to get up to speed fairly quickly. In the past racing down there was a struggle because we were on Pirelli tires (spec tires) and you were on Dunlops, but now we're all on the same tires and fuel. It should be a fairly simple transition, I hope."

Szoke last raced a full season in the U.S. in 2003 when he was a part of the Corona Suzuki team, but he has competed in a few one-off events in the years since.

"I haven't been down there in a few years so I'm pretty excited about it," he said. "I've wanted to come down there, but since I've been running my own team we haven't had the budget and with the different tires, limited track time, etc. that was the struggle. Now that we're all on the Dunlops, and we have a handle on them, and you guys have lots of track time, so it's a pretty easy transition. And we're also leading the BMW Cup points, which would be a huge accomplishment to win that for a North American rider, and financially it's a nice bonus."

You don't win 10 championships in your homeland then go race elsewhere with the expectations of getting beat, so it's no surprise that Szoke has fairly lofty goals for his MotoAmerica debut.

"My goal is to be on the Superstock podium," Szoke said. "I know how well Jody (Christie) did last year (fellow Canadian Christie qualified sixth last year in the Superbike class at NJMP, crashed out of race one and finished sixth in race two). He had some mixed results, but he was very competitive and for the most part he's following me up here because I'm usually the fastest guy. We're battling it out, but I'm the bar that's set - like Josh Hayes is the bar that's set down there. For me to have some guys to chase, which I'm not used to, I feel I can raise my game a little bit higher. I look at how Jody was doing and will try to elevate that a little bit more. My goal is top three Superstock for sure and to be as high up overall as I can."

BMW stepped up to help Szoke win his 2015 Mopar Canadian Superbike Championship and the company is also assisting with his one-off trip to compete in the MotoAmerica Championship of New Jersey season finale.

"We're getting some support from BMW to come to the event, which is amazing," Szoke said. "We're trying to get them more involved with it and they're actually talking about doing more events next year in the U.S., and I'd obviously like to be back down there full time with our team. At the very least, we will be at more than one (MotoAmerica) event next year for sure."

As for being referred to as the Canadian Josh Hayes, Szoke takes that as a huge compliment. As he should. After all, Hayes is the defending four-time Superbike Champion in the U.S.

"Us old guys are still getting it on," Szoke said. "It's awesome. I tweeted out a photo earlier in the year when we won, Josh [Hayes] won and [Valentino] Rossi won and we were all laughing up here that the old guys are still able to get it done sometimes."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/37396/...-MotoAmerica-Season-Finale-In-New-Jersey.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 65 Cory Texter​*
*Cory Texter Returns To Action At The Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile​*
Successful national-level dirt-tracker Cory Texter will return to action in the AMA Pro Flat Track series at the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile on August 29 in Charlotte, N.C.

The multi-talented racer and 2015 X Games athlete has ventured out on his own, forming Cory Texter Racing, an independent team that will contest the remaining rounds of the 2015 season. "It was very frustrating to be sitting on the sidelines watching my peers race knowing I am capable of running up front," said Texter. "It's a dog eat dog world sometimes in this sport and instead of sitting around waiting for the right opportunity, I decided to go after it myself."

After making nine GNC 1 main events in 2014 and achieving some success on a Kawasaki, Texter focused his efforts on that platform. The typical powerplant of choice from Kawasaki is the Ninja 650 parallel-twin, but upon consulting with Cycle World magazine, who Texter writes for, and several trusted individuals close to the Pennsylvania native, the team decided to take a different path and use the 2016 Vulcan S powerplant. Certain technical aspects of Kawasaki's new cruiser were appealing to Texter and his crew.

Cycle World magazine will headline as a supporter of the team. Texter has been a contributing writer in print and online for the world's largest motorcycle media brand since June, 2014. Look for flat-track coverage and updates from Texter Racing's efforts on www.cycleworld.com. "Cory has done a great job for us by providing an inside look at the Grand National Championship," said Cycle World Editor-in-Chief Mark Hoyer.

"He's also shown considerable drive, resilience and talent over his whole career, so we are happy to help get him back on track-and to have him take readers along for the ride."

Longtime sponsor McElroy Packaging will continue to be a big part of Cory's efforts, as will younger sibling and fellow racer Shayna Texter. "There were so many people who jumped on board to help me," said Texter. "It is nice to have people believe in me and want to see me race. I dedicate so much time to training and to the sport in general, I am excited to get back out there and compete. I am looking forward to giving my sponsors the recognition and exposure they deserve."

Texter is clear that there will be challenges entering a new motorcycle into the series this late in the season, but he remains optimistic. "Yeah, it's not ideal to jump into the deep end past the halfway point of the season with a new motorcycle," said Texter. "But I have some great people involved in this project such as Alan Rodenborn, Jerry Alexander and Gordy Schopieray. With this much talent and experience behind me, I am going into this with a lot of confidence."

To stay up to date with Cory's progress, look for updates on his website and follow him on social media:

Promosbyctex.com
Facebook.com/CoryTexter
Twitter.com/CoryTexter
Instagram.com/CoryTexter

Cory Texter Racing Sponsors:
Cycle World Magazine, McElroy Packaging, Shayna Texter Racing, Herr's, Arai, AGV Sport, TDFJ.com, Motion Pro, DesignStar3, Evans Cooling, Sidi Moto, Lightshoe, Racing Unlimited, Pro One Industries, Impact Armor, Polar USA, Hammer Nutrition, EBC Brakes, Cometic Gasket, Works Connection, Supertrapp, Lancaster Honda, Spectro, Boxed Water, Saddlemen, MSR MX, K&N, Wiseco, Swiftwick, Rock Sports Fitness, PMP Sprockets, Defy All Odds Apparel, Amped Apparel, Weiss Racing, ISC Racer's Tape, Arcade Belts, Barnett Clutch, Ride 100%, Indo Board, Jerry Alexander Racing, Slick Products, Rockwell, Wooden Wheels.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63490


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: AMA Pro Flat Track At The Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile​*
Round 10 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile, will commence this Saturday, Aug. 29.

Fans are expected to flock to the Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway, as the series has not visited the iconic venue since 2002, when only four current active riders in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class competed in the event 13 years ago.

All of the action on Saturday can be viewed live by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

Jared Mees, riding the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson machine, will look to improve on his position in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings.

He currently leads the chase with 156 points to Bryan Smith's 127, Sammy Halbert's 124, and Kenny Coolbeth's 110.

In GNC2 competition, like Mees, Davis Fisher has opened up a large lead in his respective class. Fisher's 138 points to Dan Bromley's 116 is not insurmountable with five rounds to go, but it isn't going to be easy to catch him.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Saturday, Aug. 29 at the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile:*

*Practice/qualifying:* 2 p.m. ET (11 a.m. PT)

*Pre-race show:*5 p.m. ET (2 p.m. PT)

*Opening ceremonies:* 6 p.m. ET (3 p.m. PT)

*Heat races:* 6:30 p.m. ET (3:30 p.m. PT)

*GNC2 main:* 8:50 p.m. ET (5:50 p.m. PT)

*GNC1 main:* 9:20 p.m. ET (6:20 p.m. PT)

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63485


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Smith Revives Championship Aspirations, Wins Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile​*
Things got very interesting Saturday night at the Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile, Round 10 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, as Bryan Smith put together an extraordinary performance to earn his fourth Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event victory of the season.

Smith's victory is compelling on many levels, as Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points leader Jared Mees suffered a costly bike malfunction on the final lap as he was challenging Smith for the lead.

The incident forced Mees from the race and left him watching in disgust as he witnessed his rival cross the finish line and swipe the elusive checkered flag.

Kenny Coolbeth was next in line after Mees went down at the beginning of lap 25, and the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson pilot claimed his second runner-up finish in the last three rounds. Coolbeth's second-place finish was a nice rebound after his struggles last round at the Peoria TT, and the three-time Grand National Champion now sits fourth in the point standings.

"That was some intense racing," said Smith. "That's about as fast as a motorcycle can go on a Half-Mile and I'm glad we could put on a great race for all of these Charlotte fans. That was everything my bike had, every ounce I had, that was everything. I didn't realize until after the checkered flag that I had gotten away from Kenny (Coolbeth) a little bit, I almost threw it away but I just kept charging and fortunately it was a good end result."

Smith's win and Mees' 17th-place finish created an earthquake in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings, as Mees now sits only six markers ahead of the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki pilot in the standings, 158-152.

The victory was Smith's fourth of the season, and his first time back on the podium since his second-place Indy Mile finish on July 11.

Rounding out the podium with a third-place effort on Saturday night was Sammy Halbert, who now sits third in the points. Halbert started from 13th on the grid and deftly maneuvered his way through traffic aboard the No. 69 Briggs Auto Harley-Davidson to earn his third podium of the season.

Brandon Robinson, aboard the No. 44 Latus Motors Racing Triumph, finished fourth to earn his first top-five finish since the Sacramento Mile on May 30. Robinson sits fifth in the point standings as he heads into the homestretch of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

Saddlemen Rookie of the Year frontrunner, Jarod Vanderkooi, put together his finest performance of 2015 aboard the No. 17F Don's Kawasaki machine. Vanderkooi finished fifth at Charlotte and is turning heads during his rookie campaign in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class. The rookie now sits 12th in the points.

Jake Johnson finished eighth aboard the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson on Saturday night. The veteran put together an impressive Heat performance and finished third in the Dash for Cash.

*GNC2​*
In the GNC2 main event, Bronson Bauman took advantage of a staggered restart with 10 laps to go to earn his first career AMA Pro Flat Track win. Bauman completed the stellar victory aboard his No. 30Z Lombardi's Harley-Davidson machine after starting from second on the grid, passing Andrew Luker on the eighth lap and finishing just in front of Davis Fisher.

Luker, riding the No. 11Z Kennedy Racing Harley-Davidson, opened up a large lead on the first lap of the race before he saw the red flags fly on lap eight, allowing his competitors back into the race. Though Luker was able to get the holeshot following the restart, he never could gather his momentum back, and he slid all the way back to an eventual fourth place finish.

"It feels awesome to get this win," said Bauman. "There was a lot of tough competition and Davis (Fisher) is always running up front. There's so many more, I got a bad start but I started working my way up. We got the red flag and fortunately I got a good start off of that. When I saw the white flag, I was just ear-to-ear saying 'don't mess up, don't mess up,' and then I came around and got the checkered flag for the first time ever."

No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki competitor Fisher battled hard with the top five on the way to his runner-up result. He'll leave Charlotte with a stranglehold on the GNC2 points lead. Fisher sits 27 points ahead of Bauman in the standings, 157-125.

Rounding out the podium for his best performance of 2015 was Ryan Varnes. The No. 68A Varnes Racing Kawaskai pilot looked impressive all night and edged out a charging Luker on the final lap by .187 seconds. No. 27U Miller Motorsports pilot Jamison Minor rounded out the top five.

*Pre Race Show​*

























*Next Up*

The stars of AMA Pro Flat Track head to Springfield, Ill., for the Springfield Mile on Sept. 6 at the Illinois State Fairgrounds.

For tickets and information regarding Round 11, fans are encouraged to visit http://www.illinoismda.com/.
How to Watch:

FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Danny Eslick Makes First Grand National Main Event​*
Road racing superstar and two time Daytona 200 winner Danny Eslick made his first ever AMA Pro Flat Track Series Grand National Main Event on Saturday at the Dirt Track at Charlotte Motor Speedway.

Eslick finished 18th in Charlotte aboard his TLR Racing Harley Davidson XR 750, Eslick will be able to take the letter off his number plate next season and run a national number.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hot Product Spotlight: Hot shoe Talking Points From Gary Kinzler And Kellie Huisenga of Light Shoe​*
The following are talking points from Gary Kinzler and Kellie Huisenga about the importance of the steel shoe or hot shoe in AMA Pro Flat Track.

1. Flat Track motorcycle racing is one of the few original American sports. In true American spirit, the first race started when the second motorcycle was built.

2. A hot shoe, steel shoe, or skid shoe as its has been called, is a metal "slipper" that fits over the racer's left boot. It is usually held on by a strap or screwed into the heel of the boot. It allows the rider to put their foot down while sliding thru the corners.

3. The only place a steel shoe is used is on a track like the one you're looking at today.

4. It has been said that the hot shoe is the most iconic piece of equipment used in flat track racing. Each one is custom built, no two are alike.

5. The first hot shoes were made by Ken Maely, from the curved ends of car bumpers he purchased from junkyards for approximately 50 cents. He started building hot shoes for himself sometime between 1945 and 1950. They weighed about 8 lbs. He later switched to band saw blades because they were lighter and lasted longer. He further developed his shoe and added hard surfacing to the bottom to make them last longer. This process is still used today. He is considered the father of the hot shoe.

6. Hard surfacing is the key to a durable hot shoe. It must be hard, but not brittle, and have a low coefficient of friction. It is not allowable for the metal to spark for safety reasons.

7. Fun fact: Ricky Grahm was the only racer ever allowed by the AMA to wear a hot shoe constructed of titanium. Titanium is a metal that generates sparks.
8. Fact: hot shoe builders do not like to reveal their materials or their trade secrets.

9. Fact: Before settling on the current lightweight steel hot shoe design fabricated by Light shoe, Gary Kinzler experimented with aluminum hot shoe designs.

10. Fact: It is very difficult to be competitive on the track without a hot shoe.

11. Following in Ken Maely's footsteps, Light shoe travels to the races and builds hot shoes out of the back of a big blue bus.

12. Trivia: 11 racers at the X games wore Lightshoes, they are: Brad Baker, Sammy Halbert, Jeffrey Carver, Mikey Martin, Cory Texter, Johnny Lewis, Wyatt MaGuire, Rob "Bugs" Pearson, Jake Shoemaker, Chad Cose, Stevie Bonsey.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63516


----------



## Ckg2011

*9x AMA Pro Flat Track Series Grand National Champion Scotty Parker​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track Rookie Class of '79 To Host Annual Scotty Parker Invitational Golf Outing On Friday, Sept. 4​*
Sign-up for the 2015 Scotty Parker Invitational Golf Outing begins begins on Friday, Sept. 4 at 8:00 a.m.

First tee time at 9:00 a.m. $100 per person, includes golf with an AMA Pro Flat Track rider, dinner at Boones Saloon and two drinks.

The name of the course is The Rail and the address is 1400 South Club House Drive, Springfield, Ill. 62707.

The event is a fund raiser for the AMA Pro Flat Track Rookie Class of '79 & Friends Family Fund which assists riders and their families when the rider is injured during a sanctioned AMA Pro Flat Track event.

Teams will include one past or present AMA Pro Flat Track rider. Prizes will be awarded for the longest drive, longest putt, closest to the pin, most accurate drive, and A & B flight champions.

There will also be a grand prize for a hole-in-one on a Par 3 (TBD). Prizes will be distributed during the Golf Classic Gathering at Boone's Saloon.

Current and former AMA Pro Flat Track riders scheduled to play are Scotty Parker, Jared Mees, Chris Carr, Shaun Russell, Bubba Shobert, Ronnie Jones, Brandon Robinson, Henry Wiles, Robert Pearson, Kevin Atherton, Charlie Roberts, Jackie Mitchell, Cory Texter, Tommy Duma, Joe Kopp, Andrew Luker, Johnny Lewis, Jacob Shoemaker and more!

For a donation of $100, fans will get to play 18 rounds of golf, will be provided a golf cart, beverages, a souvenir t-shirt, and dinner with two drinks at the after party at Boones Saloon.

Following the event, an after party will be held at Boones Saloon in downtown Springfield.

The street party will feature vendors, a meet/greet/autograph session with several of the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track, and Beau Braswell will be on stage performing.

Items featured on our online auction will be on display. It's going to be a great time for a great cause!

Visit amaft79.com today to sign up for the golf outing and we'll see you there!

Thank you all so much for your continued support to help our injured flat track riders and their families!

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63519


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Roars Back Into Springfield, Illinois For The Legendary Springfield Mile This Sunday, Sept. 6​*
To riders and fans alike, the Springfield Mile is the crown jewel of the AMA Pro Flat Track schedule every year, and this Labor Day weekend will be no exception. Top guns in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class will face off against one another at the Illinois State Fairgrounds for the second time in 2015, only this time, the stakes will be much higher.

Bryan Smith enters the weekend with a boatload of confidence and a motorcycle full of horsepower. The No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki pilot is coming fresh off of a Charlotte Half-Mile win and has planted himself well within striking distance of the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points lead with only four rounds to go.

Smith, notorious for dominating his opponents on Mile circuits, will be licking his chops come Sunday when the lights go green in Springfield. Thanks to his stellar performance in Charlotte, he now sits just six points behind arch rival Jared Mees in the standings, 158-152.

As excited as Smith may be for this Sunday's race, Mees might be even more amped for it. The No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson pilot and defending Grand National Champion tailed Smith by milliseconds for the duration of last weekend's main event in Charlotte before his XR-750 let him down on the final lap. The resulting 17th place finish caused him to forfeit his stranglehold on the top position in the point standings. Adding fuel to the fire, Smith topped Mees in the first running of the Springfield Mile in May.

Although the rivalry between Smith and Mees is mouthwatering, there are a number of other GNC1 competitors putting together impressive seasons as well.

The name of the game for Sammy Halbert in 2015 has been consistency. The No. 69 Briggs Auto Kawasaki rider has finished inside the top nine in all 10 AMA Pro Flat Track rounds so far, including a fourth-place effort at Springfield in May. The Graham, Wash., product sits third in the standings heading into the weekend with 140 points.

Three-time Grand National Champion Kenny Coolbeth Jr. will look to put his No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson atop the box at Springfield on Sunday after running strong in Charlotte. The Morris, Conn., native sits fourth in the point standings and has performed well on the Mile throughout the course of his career.

Perhaps an underdog to wreak havoc this Sunday is Brandon Robinson. The No. 44 Latus Motors Racing Triumph rider will try to pick up where he left off last time he competed on a Mile, which was in Sacramento where he finished second behind Smith. Robinson sits fifth in the GNC1 point standings.

Putting together his finest season yet is 20-year-old Briar Bauman. The young gun has proven time and time again that he has what it takes to run with the big boys, as he has recorded two podiums so far in 2015 and sits sixth in the GNC1 point standings. Bauman will navigate through traffic on Sunday aboard the No. 14 Hart Racing Kawasaki.

Filling in for the injured Brad Baker aboard the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson, Jake Johnson looked great at Charlotte all the way up until the night's main event. The two-time champ finished eighth in his first race back on a twin since 2014. The main event didn't tell the full story, however, as Johnson finished second in his heat and third in the Dash for Cash. Look for the New Jersey native to put together a strong performance at Springfield this Sunday.

Two-time DAYTONA 200 winner Danny Eslick is expected to be the wildcard of the bunch in Springfield. The multi-discipline rider with extensive road racing accolades earned his national number after qualifying for the GNC1 main event at Charlotte. The Oklahoman plans to enter the Springfield Mile aboard a Kawasaki from the Bill Werner Racing stable.

An unfortunate occurrence happened last weekend at the Australian Dirt Track Championships when Troy Bayliss crashed and suffered an injury that will sideline his AMA Pro Flat Track aspirations once again. The three-time World Superbike Champion was planning to ride the No. 21L Lloyd Brothers Ducati at the Springfield Mile on Sunday, but due to his injuries, he will not make the scheduled trip across the pond.

The 25-lap Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Main Event from the Springfield Mile is slated for a 4:00 p.m. CT start time on Sunday, September 6.

*GNC2​*
The future of AMA Pro Flat Track competition rests in the talent pool developing in the GNC2 ranks, and the current ace of this class is none other than 17-year-old Davis Fisher.

In just his second year competing professionally, Fisher has taken the competition by storm. Not only is he leading by a whopping 27 points in the GNC2 standings after 10 rounds, but he is doing so despite a few miscues that have resulted in three main event finishes outside the top 10. Fisher won the Memorial Day running of the Springfield Mile earlier this year and will be looking for his third win of the season when he mounts his No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki at Springfield on Sunday.

After edging out Fisher and earning his first-career AMA Pro Flat Track win last round at Charlotte, Bronson Bauman now sits second in the GNC2 point standings. The 18-year-old has landed on the podium in three of the last four rounds and will look to carry over that momentum to Springfield aboard his No. 30Z Lombardi's Harley-Davidson machine.

Dan Bromley, entered to ride the No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki, Jamison Minor, pilot of the No. 27U Roy Built Kawasaki, and J.R. Addison, No. 24F Smith Racing Kawasaki rider, round out the top five in points in the GNC2 class, respectively.

The Springfield Mile on Sunday, Sept. 6, will be the fifth of six scheduled events that GNC2 riders are to compete on twin-cylinder motorcycles, with the last one being the Roar on the Shore in Delaware on Sept. 19.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63510


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 52 Shayna Texter​*






 *National No. 65 Cory Texter​*
*Texters Ride For Love Of Sport And Family​*
Cory and Shayna Texter know well the tough life of an AMA Pro Flat Track racer; after all, their father, Randy, was an AMA U.S. Twin Sports Champion. But when he died in 2010 the siblings didn't know if they could continue in the sport.

bugfeatureTheir biggest supporter had succumbed to cancer at just age 48, and with their father gone, so was their financial support, crew and equipment. The brother and sister were devastated over losing their father. However, they decided they had worked too hard just to quit.

"Our goal in 2003, when we started, was to get a Grand National number and continue on," Shayna said. "That pushed me forward, to give me the determination that I wanted this not only for myself, but for him (father)."

Eventually, the Texters became the first brother-sister duo to qualify for a GNC1 main event and to earn national numbers. Cory uses No. 65, one of his father's national numbers. Their father's other national number - 25 - was already taken, so Shayna reversed it to make her national number 52.

"In my heart, I'm still riding with my dad's number," she said. "It's pretty cool because if you look in between my numbers there is a cross and that's a way for me to connect with my dad a little bit."

It was Shayna's accomplishment one year after her father's death, though, that probably provided him with the best honor she could have given him. At Knoxville, Iowa, where the National Sprint Car Hall of Fame & Museum houses her grandfather Glenn Fitzcharles, Shayna became the first female to win an AMA Pro Flat Track main event.

"When I won that first race I was on my own motorcycle. I was my own mechanic," said Shayna, whose rookie season in GNC1 was 2014. "The only one there was my grandfather supporting me. I actually was in a van with four other racers just trying to get from track-to-track. The best part of the win was not only having my grandfather there, who was inducted into the Sprint Car Hall of Fame, but also the reaction from all the riders joining me on the track to celebrate.

"I always kept telling myself when I win I want this win to help better the entire sport, not just myself. I think that win did draw a lot of attention to the sport to some outside people that never knew what flat track was. That was very rewarding."

Shayna signed a multi-year deal with Richie Morris Racing in early August. Saturday's Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile at The Dirt Track at Charlotte was her second outing with the team. In her first year on a Kawasaki, she didn't make it to Charlotte's main event, but noted it was a "learning year, a transition year."

"We're going to come out swinging in 2016," the 24-year-old Shayna said.

Cory's first start of the 2015 season came at Charlotte on a new motorcycle that was finished the day before the event. Two weeks earlier it was a bare frame and the Charlotte event was the first time it had ever been on dirt. Entering the races, Cory had only 12 laps of practice on the motorcycle. He won his semifinal race, but had to settle for a 13th-place finish in the main event.

"Shayna has more talent than I do. I think I work a little harder," the 28-year-old Cory said. "If you could combine the two of us, you'd probably have a Grand National champion."

Both had begun riding motorcycles by age 4, but it wasn't until they were in their teens that they took racing seriously. Previously, Cory had focused on wrestling and ice hockey, while Shayna played soccer. Their dad supported their racing, but Shayna's mother felt she should remain with soccer since that could provide a college scholarship. Now, however, she's happy with her daughter's choice.

"I was always very aggressive, put my heart and soul on the soccer field, so I think some of that actually transferred over to motorcycle racing," Shayna said.

Cory noted, "We hung up the cleats and the skates, got back on the bikes and took it seriously."

"I don't want to look back when I'm 40 years old and say, 'I think I could have done this if I had this,'" he continued. "I think I'm better in a car than I am on a bike. I understand a car really well. I really would like to get my hand in car racing."

Still, competing against each other on the track provides a special rivalry for the Pennsylvania family.

"There is a lot of rivalry, but there also is a lot of support and love," said Shayna, who at 5-feet, 95 pounds is the smallest and lightest rider. "We both want to see each other succeed. At the end of the day, the competition among us is actually pushing the other one to get better. Not a lot of people out here can say they race with their brother, so it's a really special bond we have. It allows us to succeed together and push each other to the next limit."

The 5-foot-6, 145-pound Cory admitted Shayna always wants to beat her big brother.

"(However) anytime she's ahead of me, I'm smiling," he continued. "I love racing with her. She's tough. She's a good rider. We kinda drive each other to do better and succeed."

*Source:*
http://www.racintoday.com/archives/51491


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 Monster Energy Cup Animated Track Map​*
Feld Motor Sports® today unveiled the 2015 Monster Energy Cup track design that is inspired by five-time Monster Energy Supercross Champion Ricky Carmichael.

The Monster Energy Cup will be held at Las Vegas' Sam Boyd Stadium on Saturday, October 17, and will feature the world's top riders.

For the first time ever the 22 rider starting gate will be raised 11 feet into the air.

Riders will have to completely rethink their starting technique as the elevated starting platform will have an expanded metal surface before dropping down on a 40-degree angle of dirt to the long start straight below.

"I'm really excited about this year's track design, and feel it's a lot different than any before it. The elevated start is going to be so cool to see and I like that it is back inside the stadium. The 11' elevation almost gives it a BMX feel, but bigger. As happy as I am with the track I am really excited for the racing this year.

There is a lot of heat showing up for this year's race and I'm expecting to see some of the best racing action ever this time around," said Carmichael.

Another unique feature will be the AMSOIL Arch, which is a large, 150' sweeper turn so massive that it will extend into the grandstands, and a new spin on the devious Joker Lane built as an "S" turn on the start straight.

Racers will also be treated to a massive sand roller section coming out of Monster Alley, where racers reach speeds upwards of 70 mph and a long technical rhythm section with dual lanes. Additionally, the Monster Energy Cup track will feature a high-speed outdoor motocross themed section outside the stadium section, an under/over bridge, and a large triple jump exceeding 100' for the Monster Energy Finish line.

The Monster Energy Cup posts $1 million to any rider who can win all three main events.

For more information on the Monster Energy Cup, log on to www.MonsterEnergyCup.com.

For all media requests, please contact Denny Hartwig [email protected] or 630-566-6305.

To follow the Monster Energy Cup on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram log on to www.Facebook.com/VegasMECup; www.Twitter.com/VegasMECup; www.Instagram.com/MonsterEnergyCup.com.






*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/09/03/2015-monster-energy-cup-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*RMR Gets New Sponsor Starting Sunday​*
*Richie Morris Racing (RMR) announced today that Tucker Rocky will partner with Shayna Texter and the new RMR team starting this weekend at the Springfield Mile​*
Former road race champion team owner, Richie Morris, and female phenomenon, Shayna Texter, continue to make headlines this season, as RMR announced today a decision to partner with Tucker Rocky for the remainder of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season and potentially beyond, beginning with this weekend's Springfield Mile, set for Sunday, Sept. 6.

Morris and Texter signed a multi-year agreement to compete in AMA Pro Flat Track last month, and the team's debut was on Aug. 4th at Black Hills Speedway in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

"To be associated with a company like Tucker Rocky will create a huge impact on our team," stated Morris. "The goal this year was to supply Texter with the tools and team she needs to return to her full potential. I feel we have accomplished much in a short time. She was riding the best I have seen in recent years at Charlotte. Having the support, quality brands, and divisions from Tucker Rocky will assist much in that process. Hopefully this will be an indication to the entire motorcycle industry of the vision and direction of AMA Pro Flat Track."

"We are excited to be teaming up with such a dynamic and talented racer," said Hank Desjardins, VP of Marketing at Tucker Rocky Distributing. "Shayna has proven herself to be one of the top competitors in the sport. We are hopeful that this is the beginning of a long term relationship"

Tucker Rocky will join the recently formed RMR team sponsors McElroy Packaging, Roland Sands Design, Sportbike Track Time, and Arai Helmets.

*About Tucker Rocky:*

Featuring the most powerful portfolio of parts, accessories and apparel brands in powersports, Tucker Rocky/Biker's Choice is the go-to supplier for retailers across the nation. In addition to an unmatched product selection, Tucker Rocky/Biker's Choice is proud of its relentlessly customer-centric culture and unwavering pledge to on-time delivery. Because of its uncompromising commitment to continuous improvement Tucker Rocky/Biker's Choice has been earning the trust of the best dealers in the industry for nearly fifty years. For more information, visit Tucker Rocky/Biker's Choice online at www.tuckerrocky.com or on Facebook, Twitter and Google+.

Fans who are interested in following RMR/Shayna Texter on social media, please visit https://www.facebook.com/ShaynaTexter52, twitter.com/shaynatexter, instagram.com/shaynatexter, https://www.facebook.com/RichieMorrisRacing, twitter.com/rmorrisracing, instagram.com/richiemorrisracing.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63567


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: AMA Pro Flat Track At The Springfield Mile​*
Round 11 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Springfield Mile, will commence this Sunday, Sept. 6.

The race will be the second time AMA Pro Flat Track visits the Midwest venue in 2015, and all of the action on Sunday can be viewed live by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

Bryan Smith enters the weekend as the clear-cut favorite to earn the victory aboard his powerful No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki. Smith sits only six points behind Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points leader, Jared Mees, in the standings, and both will be gunning for the top spot on Sunday.

In GNC2 competition. Davis Fisher has opened up a large lead in his respective class and will look to continue his surge on Sunday. Fisher's 157 points to Bronson Bauman's 125 is not insurmountable with four rounds to go, but it isn't going to be easy to catch him.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Sunday, Sept. 6 at the Springfield Mile:*

*Practice/Qualifying:* 11:15 a.m. ET (8:15 a.m. PT)

*Pre-Race Show:* 1:15 p.m. ET (10:15 a.m. PT)

*Opening Ceremonies:* 2 p.m. ET (11 a.m. PT)

*Heat Races:* 2:30 p.m. ET (11:30 a.m. PT)

*GNC2 Main:* 4:30 p.m. ET (1:30 p.m. PT)

*GNC1 Main:* 5 p.m. ET (2 p.m. PT)

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63560


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bryan Smith Wins Epic Springfield Mile II To Tighten Harley-Davidson GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Points Chase​*
In an epic finish that came down to the final lap, Bryan Smith edged out a fast field of AMA Pro Flat Track stars to capture his whopping sixth Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines victory of the 2015 season.

Smith's win puts him a single point behind defending GNC1 champion Jared Mees in the championship hunt with three rounds remaining.

The Michigan native deftly double drafted past Mees and Jake Johnson on the final lap to snatch the victory. With four out of five Mile wins aboard his No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki in 2015, Smith continues to cement his legacy as the top Mile-circuit rider of his generation.

"On the last corner, I was wondering where Johnson came from, he about schooled Jared and I," said Smith. "It was just a fun race. We were all so fast, and I was just trying to consistently stay out front but conserve my tire at the same time. It's literally like threading the needle out there. I didn't win the Dash for Cash so I'm pretty bummed about that but I'll take the main event win over the dash any day."

Like most of his recent wins on a Mile course, Smith had to fight for this one. In fact, the gap between Smith and second- and third-place finishers, Mees and Johnson, was a mere .027 seconds. Johnson held the lead coming out of turn four of the final lap before coughing up the lead to Smith at the finish line, eventually finishing third.

Second-place finisher Mees rode his No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson hard on Sunday, and he almost pulled off the upset in front of a jam-packed audience at the Illinois State Fairgrounds. The defending champion leaves the Midwest with a one-point lead over Smith in the standings as the two head into the season's final three rounds.

Although he experienced the bitter sweetness of finishing third, Johnson performed extraordinarily on Sunday aboard the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson. The two-time champion has filled in admirably for the injured Brad Baker since taking over last month, posting the fastest qualifying time of the day and also finishing second in the Dash for Cash.

Fourth-place finisher Sammy Halbert wasn't in the photo finish at the end, but he was a legitimate threat to win throughout the race. The No. 69 Briggs Auto Kawasaki pilot made aggressive moves to get to the front of the pack during several points of the race and though he never registered a leading lap on the official lap chart, he did find himself out front multiple times.

Halbert's shining moment on Sunday was his thrilling Dash for Cash victory, and he now sits third in the point standings behind Mees and Smith.

Rounding out the top-five finishers on Sunday was No. 2 Zanotti Racing rider Kenny Coolbeth Jr. The three-time champion had to use a Semi 1 win to qualify for the main event and he took full advantage of his opportunity, turning a 14th-starting position in the Main to a fifth-place finish.

Brandon Robinson, riding the No. 44 Latus Motors Racing Triumph, also led the race at one point before finishing an eventual sixth.

*GNC2​*
Davis Fisher continues to turn heads during his record setting 2015 GNC2 campaign, as the No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki pilot earned his third win and eighth podium finish this season on Sunday at the Springfield Mile.

Fisher's Springfield Mile win was his second at the historic venue this season and the 17-year-old has all but locked up the GNC2 championship with three rounds to go. His 181 points tower over next-best competitor Jamison Minor's 131 in the GNC2 point standings.

Earning his second runner-up finish of 2015 on Sunday was Tristan Avery. The No. 16S Rod Ayers Motorsports Kawasaki pilot has proven to be lethal on the twin this year, as he also recorded a Du Quoin Mile win back in July. Avery now sits seventh in the GNC2 point standings.

Rounding out the Springfield Mile podium on Sunday was No. 94B Suzuki pilot Ryan Wells. Wells now has three third-place finishes under his belt in 2015 and he now sits 10th in the standings.

No. 24F Smith Racing Kawasaki rider J.R. Addison and No. 20J Bruce Lowe Excavating Suzuki pilot Ben Lowe, rounding out the top-five finishers, respectively.































*Next Up*
The stars of AMA Pro Flat Track visit Delmar, Delaware for Round 12 on Saturday, Sept. 19. For tickets and more information regarding the event, fans are encouraged to visit http://delawareracing.com/DirtTrack/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63568


----------



## Ckg2011

*Final Five Rounds of 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Season To Be Aired On MAVTV As Part of The Suzuki Presents SPEED SPORT Television Series​*
Flag-to-flag television coverage of the final five rounds of the AMA Pro Flat Track season will be aired on MAVTV as part of the Suzuki Presents SPEED SPORT television series. The Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile will kick off the fall run of programming on Thursday, Sept. 24 at 7 p.m. ET/PT and re-air at 10 p.m. ET/PT.

The one-hour broadcasts will feature highlights from the heat races, semis, Dash for Cash, as well as main event coverage for both AMA Pro Flat Track classes. To conclude each show, the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main will be featured in flag-to-flag coverage.

The media arm of SPEED SPORT will expertly repackage footage originally captured during the FansChoice.tv live streaming broadcasts, adding race commentary by Ralph Sheheen and Scott Russell.

"We're thankful to the folks at SPEED SPORT for giving the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track the opportunity to be showcased on MAVTV," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "With the quality live streaming production delivered through FansChoice.tv and the broadcast distribution with SPEED SPORT on MAVTV, we're working hard to deliver the excitement of AMA Pro Flat Track racing to the fans in as many ways as possible."

"We're excited to once again partner with AMA Pro Racing to bring some of the most exciting racing in the world to MAVTV," said Ralph Sheheen, president of National Speed Sport News and the voice of Suzuki presents SPEED SPORT on MAVTV. "Last year we were able to put AMA Pro Flat Track racing in front of MAVTV's devoted motorsports audience and to be able to do that again this year beginning with the Don Tilley Memorial, which was held in our backyard in Charlotte, N.C., is a great honor. We're looking forward to giving riders like Kenny Coolbeth Jr., Jared Mees, Bryan Smith and more the recognition they deserve on Suzuki Presents SPEED SPORT on MAVTV. We can't wait to get started."

The remaining rounds on the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track calendar will also be included as part of the SPEED SPORT television series on MAVTV. A complete schedule of the MAVTV airdates is listed below:

*9/24/2015*- Don Tilley Memorial Charlotte Half-Mile (Charlotte Motor Speedway)

*10/8/2015* - Springfield Mile II (Illinois State Fairgrounds, Springfield, Illinois)

*11/5/2015* - Roar on the Shore (Delaware Int'l Speedway, Delmar, Delaware)

*11/19/2015* - Calistoga Half-Mile (Calistoga Speedway, Calistoga, California)

*12/17/2015* - Flat Track Season Finale (Orleans Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada)

Next up for AMA Pro Flat Track, the series heads to the Illinois State Fairgrounds this Sunday, Sept. 6 to take on the legendary Springfield Mile. For tickets and more information, fans are encouraged to call 217-632-0277 or 217-753-8866.

*About SPEED SPORT*
SPEED SPORT seeks out the best of motorsports action and showcases racing that features midgets, modifieds, off-road trucks, and two wheeled action racing on dirt, pavement, and water, sometimes all of the above. For more information, please visit http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/.

*Source:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*How Heat Affects AMA Pro Flat Track Riders And Machines​*





*Springfield Mile Memories​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hayes vs. Beaubier For MotoAmerica Title​*
Monster Energy/Graves Motorsports Yamaha's Josh Hayes and Cameron Beaubier have exchanged jabs for eight rounds and 16 races in the 2015 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North America Superbike Championship.

It's a title fight that has gone back and forth, round by round, punch by punch. But now it all comes down to the final round at New Jersey Motorsports Park, Sept. 11-13, to see who will be the last man standing. Only one of them can walk away with the first-ever MotoAmerica Superbike Championship.

This year's battle features the classic case of youth vs. experience, the 22-year-old Beaubier vs. the 40-year-old Hayes. Hayes and his four AMA Superbike Championships vs. Beaubier and his 2013 Daytona SportBike title (now Supersport) and a third-place finish in his rookie season of Superbike racing in 2014. And there's even more intrigue when you throw in the fact that they are teammates.

As for 2015, it really couldn't get much closer. Coming into New Jersey, Beaubier has won eight races, including the last three in a row. Hayes also has eight wins under his belt, though momentum swung in Beaubier's direction at the last round at Indianapolis Motor Speedway when the Californian won both races while Hayes finished third in both. The pair had arrived in Indy tied in the championship, but Beaubier left the Brickyard with an 18-point lead and the confidence gained from his two race wins.

"I'd definitely rather be 18 points ahead than 18 points behind," Beaubier said.

"I feel like there's a lot pressure for both of us. He's (Hayes) definitely been in this position more times than I have. I'm going to try and treat it as a normal race as much as I can just because I need to be in contention to win the championship. Eighteen points is kind of a lot, but we were tied going into Indy and he only got two thirds and it was an 18-point gap pretty quick. Anything can happen. It's (NJMP) a pretty cool track. I've had good success there on 600s, but last year I struggled quite a bit. I crashed out of both races. My speed was there in the dry, but I crashed in the rain race and crashed in the dry while battling with Josh. That pretty much sucked, but all in all I like the track. But I've had good years and bad years there."

Hayes isn't one to lack confidence and he gains even more so with the knowledge that he's won nine Superbike races at New Jersey Motorsports Park, the site of the season finale. He also comes to Jersey with 56 Superbike victories on his resume. Simply put, he's seen this movie before.

One thing Hayes doesn't have, however, is that 18-point lead. It gives Beaubier some wiggle room. Though not much. If Hayes wins both races and Beaubier finishes third in both, the title will go to Hayes. That would put them equal on points, but Hayes would have 10 wins to Beaubier's eight. But if Beaubier were to finish second in one race and third in the other, the title is his. Obviously, finishing in front of Hayes does the trick no matter what.

So if things proceed as they have all season, Hayes needs some help. And if he gets any it will likely come from Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden, the Kentuckian bringing 13 podium finishes into NJMP - including three ultra-close second-place finishes in the last three races. No one is hungrier for victory than Hayden and his Suzuki team and Jersey offers up his final chance of the season.

"Honestly I'm in a position in my life and my career that it's all pretty simple for me," Hayes said. "I'm in a position where I can have a little bit more perspective on it all. At the end of the day, when the season is over, whether it's eight or 10 race wins that I have and I get second in the championship or first, it's going to be a pretty good season. I don't have to live or die by this championship. I think Cameron (Beaubier) is going to feel a lot more pressure than me and I believe in Cameron enough that he's going to get the job done.

But I have no problem with tough love and if he opens that door, if he gets nervous, puts in a bad race, tips over or something like that, I will snatch it right out of his hands without thinking twice about it. My goals are pretty simple: I have a good track record at New Jersey. I would like to go there and win both races and when the season is over have 10 race wins to his eight - whether I get the championship or not. It is what it is and it's his to win or lose and I will take it at that."

The rest of the top five in the MotoAmerica Superbike Championship are basically locked in. Hayden can play the spoiler in the two races, but barring bad luck he will finish third in the championship. Ditto for his fourth-placed Yoshimura Suzuki teammate, rookie Jake Lewis. Lewis has 90 points on McGraw Insurance-backed Elena Myers.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rica/hayes-vs-beaubier-for-motoamerica-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jonny Walker Wins Red Bull 111 Mega Watt Extreme Off-Road Race​*
Jonny Walker won the Taddy Blazusiak signature Red Bull 111 Megawatt extreme off-road race in Poland, September 6.

The KTM rider took fourth in the qualifying prologue, but went on to take all the marbles in the feature event, taking the win ahead of fellow countryman Graham Jarvis and Swede Joakim Ljunggren. (Poland's Taddy Blazusiak did not compete.) Walked took the checkered flag three minutes ahead of Jarvis.

"After finishing second last year I really wanted to win badly today," Walker said. "To be honest I can't really fault my race too much. I got a decent start and tucked in behind Joakim on the first lap. But it was so dusty, so I made a big effort to pass him and get into the lead. Shortly afterwards I crashed and dropped three places. Pushing hard to regroup I got back into the lead before the first refuel point starting lap two. After that I just tried to ride my own race, avoid trouble and took the win."

*Results - Red Bull Megawatt 2015*
1 - Jonny Walker (KTM) 1:41:21.85
2 - Graham Jarvis (Husqvarna) 1:44:10.22
3 - Joakim Ljunggren (KTM ) 1:44:15.85
4 - Alfredo Gomez (Husqvarna) 1:44:56.39
5 - Manuel Lettenbichler (KTM) 1:45:50.06
6 - Lukasz Kurowski (Yamaha) 1:47:09.47​
*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/304/38426/...Bull-111-Mega-Watt-Extreme-Off-Road-Race.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Slaton Racing Names Paul Marciano Jr. Team Manager​*
Last night, after five seasons with the team, three-time AMA Motocross Champion Marty Smith announced his resignation from Slaton Racing where he served as team manager, saying he felt the decision was in his best interest professionally.

Today, Slaton Racing has named Paul Marciano Jr. as its new team manager. Marciano Jr, will work directly out of the team shop in southern California and currently works with Neo Cameras.

The team also thanked Marty Smith for his five years of service in the press release, which you can read in full below.



> (September 9, 2015) - Slaton Racing is pleased to announce that the team has hired Paul Marciano Jr. as its new team manager. Paul, a motorsports industry veteran, brings with him a broad background in both two-wheel and four-wheel race team management and marketing.
> 
> Most recently, Marciano has done and continues to work with Neo Cameras. His industry experience and knowledge will assist in the overall growth of Slaton Racing and more specifically with the riders, as well as research and development. Paul will work directly out of the team shop in Southern California.
> 
> Marciano couldn't be more excited for the gate to drop this January, "I'm excited for the opportunity and I feel that with the personnel and structure we have in place, we will be a team to beat in 2016&#8230;"
> 
> The team would also like to thank former team manager Marty Smith for his five years of service. Not only did Marty do a great job for the team, he was a great friend to everyone around him. The entire Slaton Racing staff wishes him nothing but the best in his future endeavors.
> 
> For more information on Slaton Racing and its sponsors, follow us on Instagram, Twitter (@slatonracing), and of course Slaton Racing on Facebook.


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/09/09/slaton-racing-names-paul-marciano-jr-team-manager


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Britton To Perform At NJMP​*
Jason Britton, one of the world's top sportbike freestylers, will perform during the final round of the 2015 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Championship at New Jersey Motorsports Park (NJMP) in Millville, New Jersey, the weekend of September 12-13.

Britton, who has performed stunts in movies such as "Torque" and "Biker Boys" as well as commercials for Nike, Pepsi, and McDonalds, will bring his stunt show to NJMP for the MotoAmerica series finale. Britton will perform during breaks in the action on both Saturday (10 a.m., noon, and 3 p.m.) and Sunday (9 a.m., noon, and 2 p.m.) at the track on his Monster Energy Kawasaki.

"I can't think of a better way to end our inaugural season of MotoAmerica than to have Jason perform at our final round," MotoAmerica partner Chuck Aksland said. "Having someone of his skillset perform for our fans just adds to what already promises to be a great event at NJMP. We have three championships still to be decided on the racetrack and now we've got one of the premier stunt riders in the world set to join us and entertain our fans. It promises to be an awesome weekend in New Jersey."

There are several other fan activities scheduled for the MotoAmerica Championship of New Jersey, formerly known as the Devil Superbike Challenge of New Jersey, over the course of the weekend. Some of those events are as follows:

Kick-Off Bike Night will be held on Friday, September 11, at the Finish Line Pub at NJMP. Gates open at 5 p.m. with free parade laps of the Thunderbolt track for participants starting at 6:30 p.m. After the on-track activity, the pub will offer up drinks, music, and prizes. The event is free to the public.

The MotoAmerica Bicycle Challenge will be held on the racetrack starting at 5 p.m. on Friday afternoon with participants getting the chance to ride their bicycles around one of America's premier road courses for free!
On Saturday at 7 p.m., the fifth annual Bikini Contest will be held at the Finish Line Pub with contestants vying for $1500 in cash and prizes. The contest will feature industry celebrities and racers as judges.

Sunday's Dunlop Fan Walk will run from 10:15 a.m. to 11 a.m. and will feature former AMA Superbike Champion Doug Chandler doing laps of the racetrack and signing autographs during the fan walk.

For a $10 fee, fans can ride their motorcycles around the racetrack at NJMP on Sunday starting at 10:15 a.m. during the annual Fan Parade Laps.

For ticket information for the MotoAmerica Championship of New Jersey at New Jersey Motorsports Park, Click Here. For a complete schedule of the racing action at NJMP, Click Here

*Source:*
http://www.motoamerica.com/jason-britton-to-perform-at-njmp


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cameron Beaubier Fastest Friday At New Jersey Motorsports Park​*
Monster Energy/Graves Yamaha's Cameron Beaubier topped the charts Friday in practice for the MotoAmerica Superbike season finale at New Jersey Motorsports Park.

Beaubier, who leads the series standing coming into the event, clocked a lap at 1:21.031 on his factory Yamaha R1 Superbike.

That time was over six-tenths of a second faster than his Yamaha teammate, defending series champ Josh Hayes, who went 1:21.691. Perhaps the surprise of the session was the performance of TOBC Racing Yamaha's Taylor Knapp, who tripped the timing lights at 1:21.875 on his Superstock 1000 machine.

Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden, who turned in a 1:21.970, was fourth. The top four were the only riders into the 1:21s of the afternoon combined qualifying session. Kyle Wyman rounded out the top five with a 1:22.427 on the Wyman Racing Yamaha.

The MotoAmerica Superbike Championship chase is down to the two Yamaha factory riders with Beaubier holding a distinct advantage with his 18-point lead over Hayes.

Even though he has the lead Beaubier has to be careful. If Hayes wins both races and Beaubier finishes third in both, the title will go to Hayes. That would put them equal on points, but Hayes would have 10 wins to Beaubier's eight.

But if Beaubier were to finish second in one race and third in the other, the title is his. Obviously, finishing in front of Hayes does the trick no matter what.

Another surprise Friday was the fact that newly-crowned Bazzaz Superstock 600 champ, moved up to race Supersport in the season finale and he topped the series regulars with a 1:22.164 on his Wheels in Motion/Motosport.com/Meen Yamaha.

That time by Roberts would have placed him fifth among the Superbike/Superstock riders!

In Roberts' absence Bryce Prince headed the Superstock 600 riders with a time of 1:24.546. In KTM cup it was Xavier Zayat leading the way with a time of 1:35.511.

*MotoAmerica Superbike/Superstock 1000 Practice 2*
1. Cameron Beaubier, Yamaha, 1:21.031.
2. Josh Hayes, Yamaha, 1:21.691.
3. Taylor Knapp, Yamaha, 1:21.875. SStk
4. Roger Hayden, Suzuki, 1:21.970.
5. Kyle Wyman, Yamaha, 1:22.427. SStk
6. Jake Gagne, Yamaha, 1:22.489. SStk
7. Danny Eslick, Aprilia, 1:22.504. SStk
8. Chris Fillmore, KTM, 1:22.819.
9. Sheridan Morias, Aprilia, 1:22.829. SStk
10. Jake Lewis, Suzuki, 1:22.846.

*Supersport Q1*
1. Joe Roberts, Yamaha, 1:22.164.
2. Garrett Gerloff, Yamaha, 1:22.847.
3. Tomas Puerta, Yamaha, 1:22.851.
4. JD Beach, Yamaha, 1:23.006.
5. Josh Herrin, Yamaha, 1:23.048.

*Bazzaz Superstock 600 Q1*
1. Bryce Prince, Yamaha, 1:24.546.
2. Wyatt Farris, Yamaha, 1:24.830.
3. Richie Escalante, Yamaha, 1:24.848.
4. Nick McFadden, Yamaha, 1:25.379.
5. Travis Wyman, Yamaha, 1:25.738.

*KTM RC Cup Q1*
1. Xavier Zayat, 1:35.511.
2. Jody Barry, 1:36.346.
3. Gage McAllister, 1:36.382.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/38449/...st-Friday-at-New-Jersey-Motorsports-Park.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 94b Flyin' Ryan Wells​*
*Greenville Half Mile Double Header​*
With last night's race rained out, officals have decided to run a double header at the Greenville Half Mile on Saturday, flat trackers will be slinging pea gravel all day in Greenville Ohio, many top AMA Pro Flat Track Series riders will be there racing.

Gates Open - 10:00 am

Practice - 1:30 pm

Racing Starts - 2:30 pm

The big money race will immediately follow the day show.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*PDRA Sets Dragstock XII Field​*
None of the qualified leaders from Friday's three sessions changed after the fourth and final round of qualifying was completed Saturday for PDRA Dragstock XII at Rockingham Dragway.

Chuck Wilburn came closest in Drag 965 Pro Extreme Motorcycle as he matched the 4.087-seconds elapsed time of polesitter Eric McKinney, but McKinney kept the top spot based on going just over one mile an hour faster at 174.17 mph.

There was absolutely no movement in NAS Racing Pro Extreme, with Randell Reid's 3.54 at exactly 213 mph from Friday night keeping his Texas-based 2007 Corvette on top. With just 11 entries, however, the class did not meet the threshold (13) for a 16-car field, so only eight drivers will enter eliminations, sending Wesley Jones, Thomas Huddleston and Danny Lowry home early.

In Pro Nitrous, Virginia's Tommy Franklin kept second-place Keith Haney covered by nearly three-hundredths with a 3.71 pass at 202.97 mph over the Rockingham eighth mile.

Second-generation star Lizzy Musi moved up three positions to fourth with the best pass of the session on Saturday with a 3.76 at 202.12 mph, while defending class champion Jason Harris, who was 18th as the final qualifying round began, bumped into the field with a 3.79 at 198.44 that placed him 13th. Notably, Pat Stoken, who two races earlier in Martin, Mich., became the first in the class to make a 3.60s pass (3.69), managed a best of only 3.83 at Rockingham, placing him 20th and back on the trailer.

John Strickland's 3.82 at 191.19 stood up to deliver his career-first pole in Precision Turbo Pro Boost, with his GALOT Racing teammate Kevin Rivenbark second at 3.85, while Melanie Salemi ran a career-best 3.86 at 192.11 mph to place third after being 10th on Friday night.

Meanwhile, in Saturday's final session, Jody Stroud exactly matched his 3.653-seconds qualifying run from Friday night to retain his Powershield Pro Open Outlaw lead.

In the PDRA sportsman classes, Buddy Perkinson retained the MagnaFuel Top Sportsman pole with a potential record 3.88 at 191.10 from Friday night, with Kyle Dvorak doing the same with a 3.92 at 180.89 for his first number-one start in Dart Machinery Top Dragster. Likewise a perfect 7.900 pass against the 7.90 dial kept Carson Brown on top for Huddleston Performance Pro Jr.

Dragster. The Huddleston Top Jr. Dragster class qualifies based on reaction times and a .001 by Mia Schultz on Friday night remained the best of the eight-car field on Saturday.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.com/drag-racing/other-drag-racing/pdra-sets-dragstock-xii-field/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stoffer Lands BIG Funding For Playoff Run​*
On the eve of the Countdown to the Championship, NHRA's six-race playoff to determine season champions, popular Pro Stock Motorcycle rider Karen Stoffer has secured the funding that will enable her and crew chief/husband Gary to continue their pursuit of the Mello Yello championship. The Stoffers have announced a six-race agreement with BIG St. Charles Motorsports, a leading motorcycle, ATV, and watercraft dealer located in St. Charles, Mo. They now plan to race their 198-mph Suzuki in all six Countdown events in Charlotte, St. Louis, Reading, Dallas, Las Vegas, and Pomona.

"As recently as last week in Indy, our future plans were up in the air," said Stoffer. "We were only committed to the last two events in Las Vegas and Pomona. We'd spent our complete budget for the season, and we going to the other four which, obviously, meant that we weren't going to be able to compete for the championship. At Indy, we were approached by Brad Holzhauer of BIG St. Charles Motorsports and we were able to come to an agreement. Obviously, we're very happy to have them aboard and there is nothing we'd like more than to be able to deliver a championship for them."

Following a pair of impressive wins this season in Gainesville and Norwalk, Stoffer entered the Countdown to the Championship as the No. 5 seed. Stoffer will begin the Countdown just 60 points behind top seed Eddie Krawiec.

"We've had a great season so far and it would have been a shame if we couldn't have finished what we started but the reality is that Karen and I weren't going to mortgage the house in order to go racing," added Gary. "For most of this season we've been going race-to-race and being very conservative with our set-up because we couldn't afford to hurt an engine. Now, it's nice to have a little stability in our program. Karen and I can go out and focus on winning as many rounds as possible over these last six races. This is really an exciting time for us."

This season, the Stoffers have races as a two-bike team along with fellow Suzuki racer Jimmy Underdahl and his father, Greg. The arrangement has been mutually beneficial with Underdahl also qualifying for the Countdown as the No. 7 seed.

Since her professional debut in 1996, Stoffer has compiled an impressive résumé that includes eight NHRA national event wins in 20 final-round appearances. Earlier this season, she recorded the quickest elapsed time of her career with a 6.820-second run aboard her Vance & Hines-powered Suzuki.

*Source:*
http://nhra.com/story/2015/9/10/stoffer-lands-big-funding/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Krawiec Ready For "Six Most Important Races of The Season"​*
rider of the Screamin' Eagle Vance & Hines Harley-Davidson, took part in a recent NHRA teleconference to discuss the six-race Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship. Krawiec enters the Countdown to the Championship as the No. 1 seed, with three wins, three runner-up finishes, and two No. 1 qualifying positions. He has led the points since the second event of the season.

*Q:* Eddie, looking back at your season to date and what you have gone through, are you satisfied with what has happened so far?

*Krawiec:* Yeah, I would definitely say we started out the year really well, going to three final rounds. I was plagued by a couple parts failures that, really, in my eyes, kept me from getting a few more wins this season. As we went on into the middle part of the season, early on, we struggled a little bit with our whole entire bike setup, fuel setup. With the new current switch to Sunoco face fuels, it took us a while to learn what our motorcycle is like. We gradually worked towards getting the right combination at the right time. Denver, for us, we turned the corner. We didn't do too well in Chicago or Norwalk; we had some second-round losses. We wound up winning Denver, Sonoma, and Brainerd and the NHRA Pro Bike Battle, so it's definitely been a great year as of now. I'd like to keep the roll going.

*Q:* You talk about the wins and early losses. When we get into the six races, how important is it to get those early losses just out of the way and really be able to go as many rounds as possible?

*Krawiec:* Well, I'd say that's the key to the championship. I don't necessarily believe winning races guarantees anything. The reason why I say that, I'm probably one of few to ever do it, but winning a championship without ever winning a race, I proved that you need to be consistent. Doing that back in '08, it was kind of an odd feeling as I explained years ago. You don't win any races, but to win a championship is kind of odd. That's the great thing about the Countdown. It really resets everybody back to equal. So whether you have the most dominant front half of the year, it doesn't really matter. Once you hit Charlotte, it changes. It's a whole different ball game. It's now who can be the most consistent through the final six races.

I think the keys are semifinal- and final-round appearances. You don't want to go out early. You can't afford any second-round losses. It's definitely very important and key to be consistently going rounds at every race.

*Q.* As a former champion, do you expect this time to be the same or a little bit different for you and your team?

*Krawiec:* I think it definitely gives you a little experience having won championships. I have a great team behind me. Vance & Hines and Harley-Davidson have been together for 14 years now. I've been fortunate to be a part of it since 2007. They taught me a lot since I've been here. I think that's where having the experience of going into the Countdown, understanding what you have to do. Sometimes it doesn't mean going to a race changing your whole setup because you may not be the fastest bike there. I think it means more having a consistent motorcycle and keeping a good stride going through the Countdown. I would say yes it's an advantage having been there before and done that. I feel I'm a very good performer under pressure. I'm looking forward to the battle.

*Q*. Indy this past weekend might not have been the results you and your teammate were looking for. Does any of that give you cause for concern going into Charlotte, or do you put that behind you and just look ahead?

*Krawiec:* Not at all. You know, I think when you look at it, both rounds that Andrew and I lost in the second round, races, I should say, that were great drag races. When you look at the time slips, that's the time slip you look at and say, "I was on the losing end of a great drag race."

I ran into Chip Ellis. That was due to not qualifying well. The reason I didn't qualify well with my bike is we were trying a couple different things. We had the luxury of having a good enough points lead that I wasn't going to lose first. I just had to keep consistent. So it was a great opportunity to try some stuff. We put my bike back to the way we usually run it for Monday. I came out of the box and ran really well. First round, I was low e.t. of the round. Second round, it just spun a little bit due to the really hot conditions. But overall I feel it was a very successful weekend. The reason why I say that is we didn't get a chance all year, we had phenomenal weather at every race we've gone to, we haven't seen hot, humid conditions. We did this weekend here at Indy, so it allowed us to figure out a tune-up and get a baseline in case we run into any hotter tracks over the next two or three races.

*Q.* It's very short list of people that have won the championship without winning a race during the season. With all the competition really stepping up, you have had a great season so far, but the Suzukis have stepped up. Does it motivate you more going into the rest of the season to really perform well?

*Krawiec:* Absolutely. You know, the years of Pro Stock Motorcycle when you'd have a tenth on the field is no longer. When you look at every Mello Yello category out there - Top Fuel, Funny Car, Pro Stock Car, including Pro Stock Motorcycle - we're all packed pretty tight, especially from No. 12 on to No. 1. When you look at the top 12 from the first day of qualifying, it's a group. Everybody is together by only a few hundredths or thousandths in some categories. I think it really makes the driver have to step up their program and really be on their game because we know there are no gimmes in drag racing. We don't have 500 miles to get it right; we have 1,320 feet to get it right every single time. For us, the driver, there's a lot of things that equate into that one quarter-mile run. That's the driver, that's the crew, everybody standing behind you, and everything in general to really make sure that all things come together.

*Q.* What do you and your team do over the next four to seven days to ensure that you're fully prepared for the final races of the season?

*Krawiec:* Well, we all go on vacation (laughter). No. Really, I mean, what we did right after Indy, we came back to the shop, we tore our bikes down to bare frames right now. We're going through them 100 percent. We know these next six races for us, starting on Sept. 18 in Charlotte, are the six most important races of the season. This is where having a little bit of an extra budget, everything really comes into it. We're fortunate to have a great partnership with Harley-Davidson and all the other people that help support us. They make sure we're able to replace all the parts that could be worn out or could become a problem to our motorcycles. We're changing a lot of little things. We have six engines total that we keep between Andrew and I; seven to be exact, but one stays in the shop. They're all going to be fresh. We're going to go into a three-race swing, then we're on a week, off a week, on a week, off a week. It's very demanding. The nice thing about this year's schedule I like is we don't have four in a row; we actually have three in a row. I think that helps give you a little extra time to do some maintenance. We go through, replace everything, make sure our bikes are 100 percent.

*:Continue Reading Below:​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Q.* What you said about liking the fact you have three in a row versus four in a row, how demanding is it when you race week after week after week after week?

*Krawiec:* That's a good question. It could depend on whether you're winning them all or losing them all. You know, really, when you're on a roll, you're moving forward, you have that forward momentum, it's definitely a good thing, I believe. It doesn't allow people to really start regrouping, is the way I'd like to put it. It's a good thing to have a little bit of a break no matter what because it lets you still maintenance your stuff. It's a lot of work and a lot of effort. The drivers get patted on the back for everything we do, for races that we win. Ultimately, it's the crew and everybody that stands behind us that makes it possible for us to go down the track as a driver. There's a lot of things that go into it and a lot of maintenance that happens.

*Q.* Continuing on the schedule theme. It's been jumbled up this year, tracks have been moved around, specifically the Motorplex is number four where it was number two. Does that go into your pre-Countdown planning going to a track like that, all concrete, etc.?

*Krawiec:* You know, we do. We have to run our motorcycle different just about everywhere we go. The thing I really like about it is you never know what type of weather you're going to get in Dallas. There's years it's been hot, humid, 100 degrees. There's been other years it's been 70 and beautiful. You never know what you're going to get weather-wise, so I think moving it later in the year helps. The other thing I like about it is the fact it's now at the later part of the schedule and it gives you a week in between. For us, the great thing about the schedule that we have this year is it goes Charlotte, then we go to St. Louis. Well, in between that time we actually have to pass by our shop. We're based out of Brownsburg, Ind., in the Indianapolis area. The nice thing is you get to drive through it. Then to go to St. Louis, we have to drive through again to go to Reading. We're constantly crossing by our shop. The reason why I say that's so important, it's the same for a lot of Top Fuel teams: If you hurt anything or have any problem, you still have the opportunity to swing by your shop and get things fixed. Sometimes out on the road you don't have that opportunity. For us, I like the schedule. I think it's good. It plays in our favor. I'm excited. I like it. I'm looking forward to it. Hopefully, we have great weather at all six races.

*Source:*
http://nhra.com/story/2015/9/9/krawiec-transcript/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Yamaha Superbikes To Feature 60th Anniversary Yellow & Black​*
To celebrate Yamaha's 60th Anniversary, Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., unveiled special yellow-and-black livery on its Monster Energy/Graves/Yamaha YZF-R1 Superbikes and Yamalube/Y.E.S./Graves/Yamaha YZF-R6 Supersport machines early on Sunday morning at New Jersey Motorsports Park, on the final day of the 2015 MotoAmerica road racing season.

Riders Josh Hayes, Cameron Beaubier, JD Beach, and Garrett Gerloff will all race in leathers and helmets with the iconic yellow-and-black graphics that Yamaha legends like Kenny Roberts and Bob "Hurricane" Hannah made famous in the late 1970s and early 1980s. In addition, all the crew members and staff who work with the two premier Yamaha teams will be dressed for the day in yellow and black team apparel.

Commenting on the tribute, Keith McCarty, Motorsports Racing Division Manager for Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., said, "The yellow-and-black livery is very special to all of us at Yamaha. Not only Kenny Roberts, but Kel Carruthers, Jarno Saarinen, Gene Romero, Eddie Lawson, and lots of other Yamaha road racers competed in yellow-and-black leathers and helmets, and aboard Yamaha racebikes with yellow-and-black livery.

"We're proud to recognize our racing heritage here today and celebrate our Championship sweep in MotoAmerica with the enthusiastic fans at New Jersey Motorsports Park. It's been a very successful road racing season for our Yamaha riders and us, and today's 60th Anniversary Celebration is the icing on the cake."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/38464/...-Feature-60th-Anniversary-Yellow---Black.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Herrin Wins Supersport Dogfight​*
Josh Herrin won a barnburner of a race in the season finale of the MotoAmerica Supersport Championship.

Herrin came out on top in a four-way dogfight on the last lap over Wheels in Motion Yamaha teammate Joe Roberts and Yamalube/YES/Graves Yamaha's Garrett Gerloff and JD Beach.

Herrin held off bids by Gerloff and Roberts to take the lead on the final lap and won by a scant 0.205 seconds. The spread between first and fourth was just 0.486 seconds.

It marked Herrin's fourth victory of the season.

"I didn't get the championship, but I felt this was a great comeback for me after last year," Herrin said. "Hopefully I can keep this momentum going into next season. I plan on returning with Meen Motorsports next year, but I'm not sure what class yet."

Gerloff, Beach and Herrin took off and gapped the field early. By lap four the front group was joined by four other riders and it was a seven-rider freight train.

JD Beach went to the front of a tightly-knit lead pack on lap five. At that same point Tomas Puerta crashed out of the lead group and it became a six-rider pack.

On lap seven Joe Roberts suddenly emerged leader from the group and turned a 1:22.6, the fastest lap of the race to that point, to start to gain some breathing room. His lead didn't hold though as his teammate Herrin caught and passed going into turn one on the tenth lap.

In the second half of the race it was Herrin leading most of the laps with the teammates Beach and Gerloff there, swapping second along with Roberts.

Cameron Petersen also began to close the gap in effort to gain on the leading four.

*MotoAmerica Supersport Race 2 Results from New Jersey Motorsports Park - Sept. 13, 2015*
1. Josh Herrin, Yamaha.
2. Joe Roberts, Yamaha.
3. Garrett Gerloff, Yamaha.
4. JD Beach, Yamaha.
5. Cameron Petersen, Yamaha.
6. Corey Alexander, Yamaha.
7. Benny Solis, Jr., Honda.
8. David Anthony, Suzuki.
9. Ben Young, Yamaha.
10. Hayden Gillim, MV Agusta.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/38467/Racing-Article/Josh-Herrin-Wins-Supersport-Dogfight.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Hayes Wins New Jersey Superbike Race 1​*
Josh Hayes did what he needed to do and that was keep pressure on his Monster Energy/Graves Motorsports Yamaha teammate Cameron Beaubier.

Hayes won the rain-shortened Superbike race one at New Jersey Motorsports Park, while Beaubier was second. Roger Hayden was a close third.

That set up the stage for the final race where Beaubier needs to finish third or better to ensure the 2015 title.

"I'm did the best I could out there," Hayes said. "I'm going to do everything I can to win again in the second race and see where that lands me."

During the race Jake Gagne, who finished fourth overall, clinched the MotoAmerica Superstock 1000 title on his RoadRace Factory Yamaha.

Hayden led off the start over Hayes ad Beaubier. At the start of the second lap Beaubier slipstreamed past his teammate going into turn one to take over second. Jake Gagne was running just behind the leading trio in an early four-rider breakaway.

Lap three began with both the Yamaha moving past Hayden into turn one with Beaubier leading the way. It was Jake Lewis moving up to fifth, but five laps in he was three-seconds back from the leading quartet. Josh Day and Taylor Knapp were right in the draft of Lewis's Yoshimura Suzuki, with Danny Eslick and Kyle Wyman not far back.

On lap six Hayes took his turn at the front as the leading four remained together.

On lap eight Lewis took a hard tumble bringing out the red flag. He was unable to make the restart, the early reports indicating a broken collarbone.

During the red a light rain began to fall.

KTM rider Chris Fillmore had to start from pit lane after his bike was not ready in time to make the warm-up lap.

On the restart it was Hayes sprinting off to a quick start ahead of Hayden, Beaubier and a surprisingly fast starting Kyle Wyman.

Beaubier moved up to second going into turn one on the third lap of the restart. At about the same time Gagne took fourth from Wyman.

With four laps to go Beaubier did the normal turn one overtake to go into P1, but Hayes came charging right back to the lead a few turns later. Just then it began sprinkling again. A few seconds later riders were signaling to the starter and the red flag was thrown.

*Provisional MotoAmerica Superbike/Superstock 1000 Race 1 Results from NJMP - Sept. 13, 2015*
1 1 Josh Hayes, Yamaha.
2 6 Cameron Beaubier, Yamaha.
3 95 Roger Hayden, Suzuki.
4 32 Jake Gagne, Yamaha.
5 33 Kyle Wyman, Yamaha.
6 00 Joshua Day, Yamaha.
7 44 Taylor Knapp, Yamaha.
8 69 Danny Eslick, Aprilia.
9 64 Shane Narbonne, Yamaha.
10 99 Geoff May, Honda.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/38466/Racing-Article/Josh-Hayes-Wins-New-Jersey-Superbike-Race-1.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Hayes Gets Tenth Win, Beaubier Is The New MotoAmerica Superbike Champ​*
At New Jersey Motorsports Park Josh Hayes and Roger Hayden both had major motivation to win the final MotoAmerica Superbike race of 2015.

Hayes needed to win to keep his slim hopes of defending his title alive, while Hayden was hoping to finally earn the victory that has eluded him all season.

Meanwhile would-be champ Cameron Beaubier had every reason in the world to just lay back and not get involved in the fray.

He had a 13-point lead coming in and needed only to finish third or better.

In the end Hayes got the narrow victory to sweep the weekend, and Beaubier cruised home to earn his first MotoAmerica/AMA Superbike Championship.

Hayden got a strong start on his Suzuki, but Hayes, knowing a win was his only option, quickly took over the point.

As those two split from the field Beaubier was playing it very safe and dropped from third to sixth overall, but it was OK for him because the next Superbike in line was Chris Ulrich, who was running ninth overall, but fourth Superbike. So in other words Ulrich would be the only rider who could theoretically jeopardize Beaubier's chances.

Ten laps in and Hayes and Hayden continued a close one-two. Jake Gagne was a lonely third with Taylor Knapp and Josh Day rounding out the top five overall.

On lap 14 Hayden went to the lead with a late braking move into turn one past Hayes. The next lap Hayes returned the favor, only to be quickly repassed by Hayden, who badly wanted to earn his first win.

On lap 17 Hayes went back to the lead in a tight back and forth between him and Hayden. Gagne was matching the leaders' times at that point, but was almost four seconds back.

In the closing laps the drama was up front. Hayes and Hayden carried their battle to the flag. Beaubier was safely in third, the next Superbike in the field, Chris Ulrich, was over 10 seconds back.

On the last lap Hayden tried to follow Hayes out of the final turn for a slingshot move to the line, but he pulled out and didn't quite make it, finishing 44-100ths of a second behind Hayes. It was yet another agonizingly close second for the Yoshimura Suzuki rider. For Hayes it was a class leading tenth victory of the season.

Superstock 1000 rider Jake Gagne came home third overall on the RoadRace Factory Yamaha, 11.4-seconds back from the leaders. TOBC Yamaha's Taylor Knapp edged Yamalube/Westby Racing's Josh Day. Beaubier was sixth overall.

"I would have rather crashed than not get this win," Hayes said afterwards.

"I'm proud of my season and the ten wins. I had a few mistakes that over the year that were hard to overcome, but I think this is about Cameron and the great year he's had. One thing is for sure I want to come back and try to get him next year."

For Beaubier the fact that he basically needed only to finish and not race for the lead was a mixed blessing.

"I was up there with those guys in the beginning," Beaubier explained. "At first I was thinking I would just keep Josh and Roger in sight, but then I made a mistake and slipped one time and that was it for me. I decided just to back it off and get it to the finish. It feels great to win this championship. The team gave me such a great bike all year and I couldn't have asked for anything more."

Hayes and Hayden will be back for sure next season, but Beaubier, while saying he was going to stay with the Yamaha family, would not elaborate on exactly which championship that would be in.

*MotoAmerica Superbike/Superstock 1000 Race 1 Results from NJMP - Sept. 13, 2015*
1 1 Josh Hayes, Yamaha.
2 95 Roger Hayden, Suzuki.
3 32 Jake Gagne, Yamaha.
4 44 Taylor Knapp, Yamaha.
5 00 Joshua Day, Yamaha.
6 6 Cameron Beaubier, Yamaha.
7 33 Kyle Wyman, Yamaha.
8 69 Danny Eslick, Aprilia.
9 18 Chris Ulrich, Suzuki.
10 11 Chris Fillmore, KTM.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/38468/...r-is-the-New-MotoAmerica-Superbike-Champ.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larry 'Spiderman' McBride GoFund Me Account Started​*
Headlining the prestigious IDBL US Nationals at Atco, NJ for the second year in a row is without a doubt the Top Fuel match race between Larry "Spiderman" McBride and Dave Vantine. These two are fan favorites no matter where they race and they continue to impress time and time again.

Looking to electrify the crowd of fans during Sunday's match race the two took to the track for their first match race. After the tire smoking burnouts were completed and the stage bulbs were lit the crowd witnessed a off/on throttle fest as both riders struggled to hookup their 1500hp machines. As Larry battled his machine to the finish line a massive explosion erupted and flames went everywhere. The 14 time top-fuel champion remained calm and safely managed to stop his bike amid all of the fire and debri.

The track safety crews quickly responded and immediately put the fire out and attended to McBrides aid. Larry was able to safely walk to the ambulance under his own power, however due to some of the potential burns a life flight was called in to quickly transport him to the best burn unit in the area.

The motorcycle drag racing community is known as one big family and before McBride was even released from the hospital racers were already coming together to help our sports great ambassador. Dunigan Racing, DME Racing and Jason Miller of IDBL are starting a GoFundMe account to help Larry with his medical and racing expenses. They will be kicking off the account with a $3,000 donation. We are asking the racing community to come together as they so often do to not only help out a fellow racer, but help out the biggest star and icon this sport has, Larry "Spiderman" McBride.

The Vantine Nitro Sports Team also donated $1,000.00 to Larry at the track!






*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/larry-spiderman-mcbride-gofundme/


----------



## Ckg2011

*PDRA: Dragstock Xll Results​*
*ELIMINATIONS​*
*ROUND 1*

W - Burke Forster 0.107 4.164 167.61
L - Ronnie Smith 1.118 No Time

W - Ashley Owens 0.076 4.120 171.90
L - David Norris 0.068 4.336 165.25

W - Chris Garner-Jones 0.095 4.158 169.38
L - Brad McCoy No Time

W - Spencer Allen 0.077 4.127 171.58
L - T.T. Jones 0.064 4.353 151.26

W - Ronald Procopio 0.119 4.102 170.23
L - Mike Thyen 0.073 4.411 145.09

W - Chuck Wilburn 0.058 4.095 172.23
L - Curtis Griggs 0.374 5.251 123.85

W - Eric McKinney 0.070 4.136 172.06
L - BYE

*ROUND 2*

W - Burke Forster 0.179 4.118 171.10
L - Eric McKinney 0.044 7.812 55.53

W - Chris Garner-Jones 0.054 4.099 170.36
L - Spencer Allen 0.060 6.027 90.73

W - Ronald Procopio 0.013 4.091 174.46
L - Ashley Owens 0.083 4.119 173.65

W - Chuck Wilburn 0.056 4.063 174.44
L - BYE

*SEMI-FINAL*

W - Burke Forster 0.084 4.108 170.97
L - Chris Garner-Jones 0.053 4.151 168.16

W - Chuck Wilburn 0.043 4.064 175.00
L - Ronald Procopio 0.046 4.077 173.54

*FINAL*

W - Chuck Wilburn 0.037 4.054 174.17
L - Burke Forster 0.085 4.156 153.95

*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/pdra-live-coverage-from-rockingham/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harley-Davidson Supports AMA HoF​*
The American Motorcyclist ***'sn has welcomed Harley-Davidson Motor Company as presenting sponsor of the 2015 Yamaha AMA Motorcycle Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony.

The Yamaha AMA Motorcycle Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony, presented by Harley-Davidson, will be held on Saturday, Oct. 17, during the American International Motorcycle Expo at the Orange County Convention Center in Orlando, Fla.

"Not only is the history of Harley-Davidson Motor Company forever intertwined with the growth of motorcycling in America, the company itself is a great American success story," said AMA Chief Operations Officer Jeff Massey. "In many ways, that success was driven by the work of former Harley-Davidson CEO and 2015 AMA Motorcycle Hall of Fame inductee Richard Teerlink, who helped shepherd the Motor Company during a significant period of growth in the 1980s and 1990s."

Tickets to the 2015 Yamaha AMA Motorcycle Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony, presented by Harley-Davidson, are available now at www.motorcyclemuseum.org. Regular entry is just $25 per person. VIP tickets that include an exclusive reception, reserved seating and one-day AIMExpo admission are $90 per person.

"Harley-Davidson is thrilled to sponsor an event that honors one of our own," said Harley-Davidson Vice President of Parts, Accessories and Customization David Foley, who is also an AMA board member. "Rich Teerlink's leadership through some critical times in our company's history, including taking the company public in 1989, laid the foundation for the strong company we are today."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...dustry-news/harley-davidson-supports-ama-hof/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Orient Express Pro Street G.O.A.T. List​*
Congratulations to the racers who have recently improved their personal bests at recent Prostreet events (as well as a few corrections that were missed).

Special congrats to Ehren Litten for making it into the 6's, setting the current IDBL record at 6.885, and winning the event at the IDBL US Nationals at Atco Dragway.

Newcomers making their debut to the list include Matt Lahey, Drew Tolliver, and Kevin Correia.

Riders that have improved their personal bests during qualifying at the NHDRO Summer Celebration have had their performances updated.

Additional updates for the Summer Celebration at the makeup event during the NHDRO Fall Fury will be included with the Fall Fury update.

IDBL Promotor Jason Miller has once again noted that he will be making "Hero Cards" for Orient Express Prostreet riders planning to attend the Prostreet Battle Royale at the IDBL Fall Nationals in Budds Creek MD on October 2-3.

Due to the short timeframe between the NHDRO Fall Fury and the Battle Royale, this update will serve as the rankings captured for the hero cards.

A list update will be made after the Fall Fury and up to date rankings will be announced throughout the Battle Royale weekend at the track.

*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/ehren-litten-climbs-the-orient-express-pro-street-goat-list/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile Presented By Triumph Postponed Due To Wildfires​*
The Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile presented by Triumph, previously scheduled on Sept. 26 as Round 13 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, has been postponed due to the California wildfires. Calistoga Speedway is located at the Napa County Fairgrounds, which are being used as an evacuation center for those displaced by the fires.

"For now, our immediate thoughts and prayers are with the families who have lost their homes and had their lives turned upside down by this fire," said Terry Otton, on behalf of the event promotion team. "The management of the Napa County Fairgrounds and Calistoga city officials have assured us that they will do all they can to help us find a date to reschedule."

"We echo Terry's sentiments," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "Our thoughts and prayers are with the residents of the Napa region during this difficult time."

Discussions are ongoing between the promoters of the event and city officials regarding the rescheduling of the race. The new event date will be released as soon as it is established.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63638


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Championship Battle Heats Up As Series Heads To Delmar, Del. For The Roar On The Shore On Saturday, Sept. 19th​*
The stars of AMA Pro Flat Track are set to visit Delmar, Del. for the Roar on the Shore this Saturday, Sept. 19 at Delaware International Speedway. The event will mark Round 12 of the 2015 season and is expected to be an exciting matchup between the world's most talented flat track racers.

All eyes will be on points leader Jared Mees, riding the No. 1 Las Vegas Harley-Davidson, and Bryan Smith, pilot of the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki, as Smith finds himself trailing Mees by a single point in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines standings with just three rounds to go.

Coming off back-to-back victories at the Charlotte Half-Mile and the Springfield Mile, there is no rider on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit carrying more momentum into Delaware than Smith, who needs to finish higher than Mees on Saturday to overtake the lead in the points and inch one step closer to winning his first Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship.

On the contrary, Mees has found himself in this position before, as he won the coveted No. 1 plate last year and in 2012. The rivalry between the two makes this matchup even more enticing, as they each have their special talents and are equally competitive and aggressive.

Sitting third in the point standings heading into Saturday's race is perhaps the rider who has flown under the radar most in 2015. Sammy Halbert, pilot of the No. 69 Briggs Auto Harley-Davidson, sits 21 points off the leader and is having one of the most successful seasons of his career.

Three-time Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. is still mathematically in contention for the title, having pieced together an impressive 2015 campaign. The Morris, Conn. product has recorded three top-five finishes in the last four rounds and will be riding the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson at Delaware.

Brandon Robinson is another rider who has quietly put together an impressive season highlighted by two runner-up finishes, and the No. 44 Latus Motors Racing Triumph rider will look to finish strong in the final three rounds.

Briar Bauman will pilot the No. 14 Hart Racing Kawasaki at Delaware and currently sits sixth in the points on the strength of two podium finishes.

Jake Johnson will make his fourth consecutive start in place of the injured Brad Baker aboard the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson. Since taking over for Baker, Johnson has performed well, earning three top-10 finishes including a podium in his last outing.

Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines rookie Jarod Vanderkooi has put together a sensational first year. The rookie standout has finished inside the top 10 in the last two rounds and has made every Main this year except for two. Look for the No. 17F Don's Kawasaki pilot to finish the season strong.

The 25-lap Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Main Event is scheduled to go green at 10:00 p.m. local time.

*GNC2 Class​*
Davis Fisher is enjoying his second and what will probably be his final season in GNC2 competition. The No. 67M Parkinson Brothers Racing Kawasaki pilot leads the GNC2 points and has blown away his competitors this season, recording three wins and eight podium finishes.

After two seasons in AMA Pro Flat Track's feeder class, Fisher will most likely be racing against the best of the best in Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition in 2016.

Jamison Minor sits second in the GNC2 point standings and 51 points back of Fisher. Minor's best performance of 2015 came at the first Springfield Mile back in May where he finished second. Look for the Rochester, N.H. product to maintain his second-place position in the points by putting together a strong performance in Delaware this weekend.

Dan Bromley and Bronson Bauman have put together impressive 2015 campaigns. The No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki and No. 30Z Lombardi's Harley-Davidson competitors sit third and fourth in the standings, respectively, and both will look to continue their successes at Delaware on Saturday.

*Media Day and Bike Rally*

Fans are invited to take part in the Media Day at Delaware International Speedway on Thursday, Sept. 17 from 2-4 p.m. ET. The Media Day festivities will be free to the public and will include a bike rally in front of the speedway with vendors and live entertainment.

On the day of the event, the Roar on the Shore bike rally will open at 12 noon ET. The rally will feature vendors, games and entertainment, with live music by Parental Guidance from 3-5 p.m. ET, 6-8 p.m. ET and again at 10 p.m. to 12 midnight ET. The bike rally will also be going on the Thursday and Friday prior to the event on Saturday.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63625


----------



## Ckg2011

*Past Champion Hector Arana Sr. Knows He Can Win Tiitle From No. 9 Spot​*
Lucas Oil Buell racer Hector Arana Sr. was blunt when asked if he could win the Pro Stock Motorcycle championship from the No. 9 spot in the points standings:

*"Yes, the championship can be won," he said.*

The Countdown to the Championship, the six-race, title-determining segment of the season, begins this weekend with the NHRA Carolina Nationals. Arana may be ninth in the standings, but he's only 100 markers out of the lead after the points were reset following the Chevrolet Performance U.S. Nationals in Indianapolis. That's where Arana, the 2009 Pro Stock Motorcycle champion, clinched his spot in this year's Countdown.

"I'm really excited that I'm still in the Countdown to the Championship," Arana said. "I really believe that we've got the performance to win the championship. I'm going to take it one race at a time, and I don't want to get ahead of myself. I'll stay focused and try to do well at this event and start climbing in the points."

Arana won in Atlanta earlier this year to snap a long drought, and he has shown plenty of speed in 2015, qualifying in the top half of the field at eight of the 10 races. He was also the No. 6 qualifier in Charlotte in March and has done well here in his career, winning in 2009 and finishing as runner-up in 2014 and 2010.

"Bruton Smith has done a great job with the track," Arana said. "We've got to take it easy the first couple of runs to see where we're at and what the track can handle. We first need to make a good run, get a good baseline, and get in and then work from there. That's our goal."

Arana returns with the ProtectTheHarvest.com/MAVTV Buell that belonged to son Adam in 2014.

"We don't have to worry about anything," Arana said. "Bruton Smith cares about his track and it's one of the best. That's one less thing we have to worry about. I am looking forward to going fast there. Hopefully, the weather will be nice and we can do well."

Pro Stock Motorcycle qualifying sessions are scheduled for 3:15 and 5:30 p.m., Friday, and 12:45 and 3 p.m., Saturday. Eliminations begin at 1 p.m., Sunday.

*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/past-champion-hector-arana-sr-knows-he-can-win-title-from-no-9-spot/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Regular Title Contender Hector Arana Jr. Is Prepared To Step Up In 2015​*
Lucas Oil Buell rider Hector Arana Jr. has finished in the top four in the Pro Stock Motorcycle standings in each of his first four seasons as a professional, and he would love to win his first championship this year as the Countdown to the Championship begins this weekend at the NHRA Carolina Nationals.

"We have a good shot," Arana said. "We have really strong motors, and my dad and the rest of the crew have been working really hard at the shop doing what they can to make sure that all the motors are ready and the bikes are in tip-top shape.

"We're going to do our best to stay focused, pay attention to all the details, and do the preventative maintenance we have to do to eliminate any issues."

Arana's father, Hector Sr., won the Pro Stock Motorcycle championship in 2009, and Arana's best finish in the points was second in 2011, when he also won the Road to the Future Awards as NHRA's top rookie. He finished third in points in 2012, fourth in 2013, and third last year.

This season, he has won one race in two final-round appearances and has amassed a 17-9 round-win record.

"I have to stay focused and do my part as a rider," Arana said. "Like I always say, just go one round at a time and go from there."

That's his simple approach to the six-race, title-determining Countdown: Focus on one round at a time and let the points fall where they may.

"In order to win the championship, you've got to go rounds," Arana said. "Sometimes you get caught up in thinking too far ahead instead of thinking where you're at at the moment and you can get lost, so my goal is to not let that happen, stay focused, and keep going one round at a time."

Pro Stock Motorcycle qualifying sessions are scheduled for 3:15 and 5:30 p.m., Friday, and 12:45 and 3 p.m., Saturday. Eliminations begin at 1 p.m., Sunday.

*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/regular-title-contender-hector-arana-jr-is-prepared-to-step-up-in-2015/


----------



## Ckg2011

*DME Racing Takes 2 Records And A Win At The U.S. Nationals​*
The DME Racing Team experienced an unusual outcome during the 46th Annual Orient Express U.S. Nationals IDBL race. But then again, the whole weekend's race was an unusual event. The IDBL staff once again proved why they are at the top of their game as intermittent showers threatened the event on both full days of racing. With almost 700 entries the staff worked tirelessly (seriously, sleep was at a premium) to get all the racing finished.

Saturday's first qualifier went off without a hitch at the scheduled 1pm time slot and was the first of many surprises of the weekend. Gladstone and Angela ripped off almost identical 7.05 passes to qualify 3rd & 4th, while Dunigan fought wheelies early on to land in the 8th spot. Just minutes after making his Pro Street pass, Joey was quickly back in line for Real Street. The team made a flawless pass to stun the crowd on their unique all motor combination and take the #1 qualifying spot by over seven hundredths. Unfortunately Mother Nature stepped in throughout the remainder of the day causing a change in plans which resulted in only one more qualifier being given to take place on Sunday morning. The team worked late into the night as they always do in order to improve their starting positions.

As the sun came up on Sunday morning everyone readied themselves for a long day and the final qualifier that was coming up quick. Taking advantage of the cool morning conditions, team boss Dimey Eddinger gave Andy Sawyer the go ahead to turn the bikes up. The results were no less than Joey grabbing yet another #1 qualifying effort with a lightning quick 6.864 pass. Meanwhile, Terrence was able to move up to the #2 spot but in the process he reset the Pro Street mph record by virtue of his insane 216.51 mph pass. Last, but certainly not least was the beautiful orange bike of Jason Dunigan who was able to improve upon his qualifying position and time with a much more controllable 7.19. Gladstone was able to maintain his #1 spot in Real Street as no one else could match his previous 7.82 pass.

First round of Pro Street eliminations certainly kept the saga going. Joey took a first round bye to start things off for DME and then Jason Dunigan pulled off a season best 7.025 pass to win first round over Tony Ficher. The excitement was evident after Dunigan's pass; however that was quickly squashed with the unfortunate first round exit of teammate Terrence as he battled issues down the track. Riding the roller coaster of drag racing emotions the team quickly went to retrieve their riders at the top end and get Joey back for his Real Street pass. Taking a broke bye this time, Joey went on to give the Atco fans a treat with the first 7.7s pass on an all motor Real Street bike. Stopping the time clocks at an incredible 7.775 at 175.02 mph gave the young Gladstone yet another accolade to add to his resume.

With no time to spare the team quickly went back to work to prepare for the second round of eliminations. The constantly changing weather conditions were proving to be quite a headache for head tuner Sawyer, but the "brain trust" got together and devised a plan for round two. Out the gate they experienced a nail biter as Joey was able to overcome a starting line disadvantage and drive around Richard Gadson in round two. Facing red hot Ehren Litten (who had recorded several 6 second passes over the weekend) Jason Dunigan knew the team would have to step up to the plate and told them to "go for it". The tune up was there and had the bike not lost traction early on in the run it would have been a very close race. As usual Dunigan was still in high spirits and is eagerly looking forward to the final IDBL event. Joey backed up his Real Street record during his competition single in round two with a stellar 7.76 pass.

All the team members were on deck as they now chased another milestone in an attempt to win both Pro Street & Real Street at the same event. With three competitors left on the ladder in Pro Street Joey faced off against Justin Shakir and needed his proven DME horsepower to overcome early traction issues. This would put them into the final round against Ehren Litten. As fellow competitors awaited Gladstone to return for his Real Street pass the IDBL announcer reiterated the significance of potentially winning both Pro classes. In what would be his closest race of the weekend, Gladstone used a starting line advantage to help stay in front of another all motor combination in Del Flores. This punched his ticket for his second final round matchup.

Their roller coaster ride continued on for the weekend as the excitement was quickly squashed once again. As the team quickly worked to turnaround the bikes for the final rounds it was discovered that the Pro Street bike had suffered severe engine damage&#8230;. After much deliberation and considering the time constraints the team had no other choice than to forfeit the final round to Ehren Litten as they would be unable to make the call. However, the team quickly dismissed the bad news and got ready for their matchup against Rickey Gadson. Despite a starting line disadvantage Joey quickly made it up and marched down the track to become the first all motor bike to win a Real Street race. Gladstone had this to say about his first Real Street win, "This is something that Dad (Skip Gladstone) and I have been chasing for years. We were so close a few years ago with our turbo GSXR-1000 and I don't think either of us would have ever imagined we would be standing here with an all motor combination holding this trophy. Of course I have to thank our amazing team and great sponsors, but this is extra special for me and dad for all the hard work that's gone into this bike."

 This crazy, wild, roller coaster of a weekend was one the team will certainly not forget anytime soon. From the new records by both Joey and Terrance to the season best for Jason the team really came together on this particular weekend.

The whole DME team thanks DME Racing , Penske Shocks, Catalyst Racing Composites, NLR , Vanson Leathers , Lucas Oil , CP/Carillo, Web Cams, Worldwide Bearings, Cometic Gaskets, Robinson Industries, VP Racing Fuel , Dunigan Racing, DCE, MTC , APE , Vance & Hines, Beringer Brakes, and Blouch Performance Turbo for their continued support.

*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/dme-racing-takes-2-records-and-a-win-at-the-u-s-nationals/


----------



## Ckg2011

*NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle Champ Matt Smith Ready For Icing On The Cake​*
TWO-TIME PRO STOCK MOTORCYCLE WORLD CHAMPION MATT SMITH REALIZES ICING ON THE CAKE COULD BE WIN AT COUNTDOWN OPENING NHRA CAROLINA NATIONALS

In his first year on a new Victory Factory Racing Gunner, two-time Pro Stock Motorcycle world champion Matt Smith already considers his 2015 NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series season a success by securing a top 10 spot and a berth in the Countdown to the Championship.

But a strong performance at this weekend's eighth annual NHRA Carolina Nationals at state-of-the-art zMAX Dragway, which kicks off the six-race NHRA playoffs, and Smith could have an entirely new set of goals for the final five races following it.

Smith enters the Countdown to the Championship in the sixth position, meaning he already considers the season a success on a new bike, but he also knows a win could put him in a good position to make his 2015 season even better.

"If you win the first race you put yourself in a good spot to win a championship," Smith said. "It doesn't matter where you're at in the points, if you win that first race it gives you momentum and you can just accelerate from there. Hopefully we can do better than we did the first time in Charlotte this year (at the NHRA Four-Wide Nationals) and get at least a semifinal or final, and maybe give ourselves a chance to win."

Smith, who lost in the second round of the NHRA Four-Wide Nationals in Charlotte in March, sits just 70 points behind points leader Eddie Krawiec heading into the Countdown to the Championship. That opens up the possibility to compete for a third world championship, but Smith is already extremely pleased with the direction his 2015 season has gone.

He hasn't won a race, but Smith has advanced to one final round and stayed competitive in the first season of breaking in a new bike.

"We've made a lot of progress with this Victory Gunner the last five races," said Smith, who has qualified sixth or better at three of the past five events. "I set two goals for this year: The first was to make the top 10 and we accomplished that and the second was to try to win a race for Victory. That's our main goal during the Countdown. We have a brand new motor we built for the Countdown, so it will be interesting to see how it goes. It might help us a little bit and if it doesn't we know we have a good motor already."

Smith certainly plans to give it everything he has during the Countdown with hopes of winning a championship, and debuting a new motor in Charlotte is evidence of that. But he also considers any success that comes over the next six races as icing on the cake to a great debut season with Victory.

That said, the competitor in Smith is ready to tangle with the best in the loaded Pro Stock Motorcycle class over the next six races starting in Charlotte.

"I have to focus on what I need to do, which is win rounds," Smith said. "If we get to 2-3 races left and it looks like we can run for a title, we'll do that. If not we're still going to try to get wins for Victory this year. But we have a good shot at it and a good shot at moving up. The Countdown is tough, but now that we've made it we want to run (well) and try to win a race. I just have to make the best runs I can. That new motor might really respond and show a lot on the track. We'll see if we can make some rounds and maybe give us a chance."

Smith, who has 17 career wins, will start the Countdown at zMAX Dragway less than 60 miles from home, making it a familiar track for the King, N.C. native. He's also had success in Charlotte, winning in 2010. To grab another victory, he'll have to ward off defending Pro Stock Motorcycle world champ Andrew Hines, a two-time winner of this event, defending winner and points leader Krawiec, Hector Arana Jr., who starts the Countdown in second, Jim Underdahl, Hector Arana, Karen Stoffer, alligator farmer Jerry Savoie, who won at Indy for the first time in his career and moved all the way to fourth, Chip Ellis, who jumped into eighth after a runner-up finish in Indy and Scotty Pollacheck.

"I love racing in Charlotte and it's an awesome track," Smith said. "I've tested a lot there and I really like the track. I know it well and I knew we can run well there. Hopefully we can do it again."

*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/nhra-pro-stock-motorcycle-champ-matt-smith-ready-for-icing-on-the-cake/


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Supermoto Heads To Sturgis​*
This weekend the AMA Supermoto Championship returns to Main Street Sturgis, South Dakota for the 3rd Annual Sturgis Supermoto on September 18-20. Seen as the series' premier event, Sturgis Supermoto has grown each year and is a rider and fan favorite.

The sixth and penultimate round of the championship, the event is action packed with on- and off-track activities. Festivities kick off Friday night with the Pre-Race Party at the Knuckle Saloon where your favorite Supermoto racer will be tending bar for charity "tips" starting at 6 p.m. followed by Wheel barrel and scooter races at 7 p.m.

Then on Saturday fans get to see some of the best Supermoto racers in the country take to the streets of the famed Downtown Sturgis.

Fresh off of clinching his MotoAmerica KTM RC390 Cup title in New Jersey, Gage McAllister looks to defend his crown in the premier class of Supermoto-Open Pro. The Northern Californian sits 28 points ahead of Eric Stump and will aim to take home the number one plate a round early.

"I'm looking forward to heading back to Sturgis," said McAllister. "It's my favorite race on the calendar. The city is so welcoming and we get our best turnout of the season. It would be awesome to seal the deal on the championship there."

Pro Lites points-leader Nicky Weimer can also clinch the championship in his class a weekend early, going into Sturgis with a 29-point lead over Josh Jackson.

Following the race action will be Happy Hour and the awards ceremony at The Loud American.

Racing action resumes on Sunday with the amateur races, including the first ever Brawl For It All race. Both Open Pro and Pro Lites riders will get the chance to duke it out for a purse of $2500.

Fan favorite Doug Henry will also be on hand as the Grand Marshall of the event. The multi-time AMA Motocross/Supercross champ looks forward to returning Sturgis and being involved with Supermoto again which he raced in his semi-retirement.

"I'm happy to be involved with the AMA Supermoto National Championship once again and look forward to seeing the nation's best Supermoto racers battle it out on the streets of Sturgis," said Henry. "I'm also really looking forward to returning to Sturgis. The city is so passionate about motorcycling and racing. I had a lot of fun at this year's 75th Sturgis Motorcycle Rally, it will be great to go back for Supermoto's biggest race of the year."

The event is free of charge. For more information on the event, click here.
Sturgis Supermoto Event Schedule.

*Friday September 18th*
4:00pm - Press Conference 
6:00pm - Prerace Party for Charity at The Knuckle Saloon

*Saturday September 19th*
8:00am - Free Pancake Breakfast at City of Sturgis Auditorium, located at Supermoto pit
10:00am - Rider Registration
12:00pm - Riders Meeting
12:30pm - Practice (For riders racing Saturday only)
2:30pm - Opening Ceremonies
2:40pm - Heat Races
3:40pm - Main Events
5:30pm - After Party at The Loud American

*Sunday September 20th*
7:30am - Registration
9:30am - Riders Meeting
10:00am - Amateur Practice
10:45am - Pro Rider Warm Up
11:00am - Team Race
11:20am - Amateur Heat Races
12:40pm - BRAWL FOR IT ALL pro race
1:00pm - Amateur Main Events

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/687/38478/Racing-Article/AMA-Supermoto-Heads-To-Sturgis.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*FansChoice.tv Tune-In Alert: AMA Pro Flat Track At The Roar On The Shore In Delmar, Del.​*
Round 12 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season, the Roar on the Shore in Delmar, Del., will commence this Saturday, Sept. 19, and all of the action on Saturday can be viewed live by visiting http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

All eyes will be on two riders in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class, as Jared Mees and Bryan Smith find themselves within one point of each other in the championship chase heading into the final three rounds.

Smith trails Mees by just a single point, and he'll be looking to put together a solid performance in Delaware and take sole possession of the points lead

In GNC2 competition.

Davis Fisher has opened up a large lead in his respective class and will look to continue his surge on Saturday.

Fisher's 181 points is a whopping 51 points higher than Jamison Minor's 150 in the standings, and it won't be long before fisher is tallying up points in the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class, maybe as soon as next season.

*FansChoice.tv Live Streaming Schedule for Saturday, Sept. 19 at the Roar on the Shore:*

*Practice/Qualifying:* 3 p.m. ET (noon PT)

*Pre-Race Show:* 7 p.m. ET (4 p.m. PT)

*Heat Races:* 7:30 p.m. ET (4:30 p.m. PT)

*GNC2 Main:* 9:30 p.m. ET (6:30 p.m. PT)

*GNC1 Main:* 10 p.m. ET (7 p.m. PT)

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63655


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jerry Savoie Leads NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle Qualifying at zMAX​*
Recent NHRA Chevrolet Performance U.S. Nationals winner Jerry Savoie came off the trailer as hot as the Charlotte afternoon weather, finishing Friday's Pro Stock Motorcycle qualifying for the Carolina Nationals at the top of the order.

Savoie's White Alligator Racing Suzuki TL1000 was one of four Suzukis in the top six, as their high-revving, inline 4 cylinder motors loved zMAX Dragway's hot-but-not-too-humid conditions.

Fellow Suzuki racer Karen Stoffer led the first round with a 6.899, followed by Steve Johnson's 6.902 and Savoie's 6.907 at 195.14 mph-top speed of the round.

That was a great pass off the trailer for WAR crew chief/tuner Tim Kulungian to work with, and he worked it in the right direction. "We thought we could run a 6.87 in the second round," said Savoie, but he and the team did one better-running 6.862 at 195.59. "He gets the credit," Savoie said about Kulungian.

In leading the day, Savoie drew first blood in scoring points for NHRA's Countdown to One championship. He currently sits fourth in that battle.

Jerry Savoie thanks Eddie Krawiec, Byron Hines, Terry Vance and everyone at Vance & Hines, E3 Spark Plugs, High Performance Lubricants, PJ1, crewmen Jeremy Derouche and Steve Zellman, Kulungian, his whole family, and the staff of Savoie Alligator Farm.






*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/jerry-savoie-leads-nhra-pro-stock-motorcycle-qualifying-at-zmax


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kenny Coolbeth Jr. Wins Wild Roar On The Shore​*
Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. started fast and finished faster on Saturday night at the Roar on the Shore in Delmar, Del. The No. 2 Zanotti Racing Harley-Davidson rider led all 25 laps of the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event at Delaware International Speedway to earn his second win of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

Coolbeth's victory brought the packed house to their feet when he crossed the finish line 1.661 seconds ahead of second-place finisher Jeffrey Carver, Jr. With the win, Coolbeth now sits third in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings and the victory marked his 35th in a long and successful career at the top level of the sport.

"This win feels really good," said Coolbeth, Jr. "And it's all due to great people. If it wasn't for the Atherton family and Dave Zanotti, I wouldn't be doing this. It's a dream come true for me to be racing motorcycles and it always has been. I have accomplished a lot in my career and I'm thankful for it. We just need to keep winning races."

Aside from riding a brilliant race in Delaware, Coolbeth, Jr. benefited from two pre-race issues faced by heavy hitters Jared Mees and Bryan Smith.

During his sighting lap, Smith suffered a bike malfunction to his No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki and was forced to switch to his backup bike, which resulted in the "Mile Specialist" having to start from the penalty row. Mees, the defending GNC1 champion and current series points leader, found himself starting next to Smith after jumping the start and being sent back to the penalty row as well.

This was now Sammy Halbert's race to lose. The Briggs Auto pilot, who came into the weekend third in the points, started from the front row and battled hard with the lead pack aboard his No. 69 Harley-Davidson in the early laps of the race. By Lap 13, Halbert had climbed from seventh to fourth and was poised to take over a podium spot from the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson of Jake Johnson. In a rare miscue, Halbert went down in between Turns 3 and 4, bringing out a red flag and breaking a handlebar that ended his night.

On the restart, Coolbeth, Jr. resumed his dominant march by continually building his lead from 0.378 of a second on Lap 13 to 1.661 seconds at the end of the race. Mees maintained a respectable eighth-place finish, while Smith was never able to find his groove, finishing an eventual 14th.

Mees now sits seven points ahead of Smith in the standings, 188-181, while Coolbeth, Jr. finds himself in third place just 20 points off the lead.

Carver's impressive runner-up finish aboard the No. 23 Don's Kawasaki machine was his career-best finish aboard a twin-cylinder machine in AMA Pro Flat Track competition. The Alton, Ill., rider now sits 10th in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings. Jake Johnson was able to maintain his third-place position throughout the main event aboard the No. 5 Factory Harley-Davidson.

Young guns Dominic Colindres, riding the No. 66Y Babe Demay Yamaha, and Jarod Vanderkooi, teammate to Carver, Jr. and pilot of the No. 17F Don's Kawasaki machine, rounded out the top five, respectively.

*GNC-2​*







*Davis Fisher Clinches GNC-2 Championship With Fourth Victory of 2015​*
Davis Fisher earned the Roar on the Shore GNC2 main event victory on Saturday night and clinched the GNC2 championship with the win. Fisher's dominance in 2015 has been a record-setting year and the entire flat track world is eager to see what he can do when he graduates to the premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class, which many expect will happen next season.

"I don't know what to think right now, I am just so excited," said Fisher. "This was a great rebound season after losing out to Kyle Johnson by one point in the GNC2 championship chase last season. To be on top with two rounds to go still feels quite amazing. I have to thank all of my sponsors for giving me this opportunity and also all of the fans for coming out."

Although two rounds remain in 2015, Fisher sits a whopping 60 points ahead of second-place rider Bronson Bauman and his nine podium appearances and four victories are the reasons why.

Bauman, riding the No. 30Z Lombardi's Harley-Davidson machine, finished second on Saturday night and he has now recorded four podium appearances in the last six rounds. Closing out the podium in Delaware was No. 54A Bill Werner Racing Kawasaki pilot Dan Bromley.

Ryan Wells, riding the M&J Racing Kawasaki and Tristan Avery, pilot of the Rod Ayers Motorsports Kawasaki, rounded out the top five, respectively, on Saturday night.

*Pre Race Show AMA Pro Flat Track Series Roar On The Shore​*





*GNC-2/GNC-1 Heat Races​*





*GNC-2 LCQ/GNC-1 Semis/GNC-1 Dash For Cash​*





*AMA Pro Flat Track Series GNC-2 Main Event​*





*AMA Pro Flat Track Series 25 Lap Grand National Main Event​*
*Click The Link To Watch The Full Main Event​*
http://www.fanschoice.tv/ama-pro/pl...ce-hines-main-event-–-ama-pro-flat-track15030

*Next Up*
The Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile presented by Triumph, previously scheduled on Sept. 26 as Round 13 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, has been postponed due to the California wildfires. Calistoga Speedway is located at the Napa County Fairgrounds, which are being used as an evacuation center for those displaced by the fires. Additional information on the rescheduling of the event will be released as soon as it is available.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63662


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andrew Hines Wins Pro Stock Motorcycle In Charlotte, Takes Point Lead​*
In Pro Stock Motorcycle at the NHRA Carolina Nationals, defending world champ Hines won this event for the third time, clocking a winning run of 6.880 at 195.11 on his Screamin' Eagle Vance & Hines Harley-Davidson to Smith's losing 6.910 at 192.49 on his Victory Racing Gunner. It was Hines' 40th career victory in the two-wheel category.

"I won here in the spring at the Four Wide and that was my 39th win and it has taken us all this time go get back and get win No. 40," Hines said. "That tells you how tough it is out here."

Hines outran Chaz Kennedy, veteran rider Steve Johnson and top qualifier Jerry Savoie to advance to the final and get a great start on defending his series crown. He moved into the points lead with the win, and is 20 points head of playoff top seed and teammate Eddie Krawiec heading to round two of the playoffs.

"I'm not quite certain why, but zMax Dragway has been kind to me," Hines said. "The first three or four times here I never got past the first round. My Harley V-Rod was running straight and true and putting up big speeds and it has done it consistently. We've had to figure out how to get a win on a tricky track but everything played out in our favor. We took a chance and changed a bunch of parts on our engine at mid-season looking for more power and consistency and it paid off."

The NHRA Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship continues next weekend with round two of the playoffs at the AAA Insurance NHRA Midwest Nationals at Gateway Motorsports Park near St. Louis.






*PRO STOCK MOTORCYCLE FINISH ORDER:*
1. Andrew Hines; 2. Matt Smith; 3. Jerry Savoie; 4. LE Tonglet; 5. Steve Johnson; 6. Eddie Krawiec; 7. Angelle Sampey; 8. Redell Harris; 9. Chip Ellis; 10. Karen Stoffer; 11. Hector Arana Jr; 12. Chaz Kennedy; 13. Shawn Gann; 14. Jim Underdahl; 15. Angie Smith; 16. Hector Arana.

*Pro Stock Motorcycle Points*
1. Andrew Hines, 2,193; 2. Eddie Krawiec, 2,173; 3. Jerry Savoie, 2,141; 4. Matt Smith, 2,136; 5. Hector Arana Jr, 2,112; 6. Karen Stoffer, 2,089; 7. Jim Underdahl, 2,062; 8. Chip Ellis, 2,053; 9. Hector Arana, 2,042; 10. Scotty Pollacheck, 2,010.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/andrew-hines-wins-pro-stock-motorcycle-in-charlotte-takes-point-lead


----------



## Ckg2011

*After using the summer break to heal an injured shoulder, Josh Strang made his return to GNCC racing a successful one, taking his first win of the season. Photography by Ken Hill​*
*Strang's Win, Russell's Title At Unadilla GNCC​*
After a three-month hiatus, the 2015 AMSOIL GNCC Series resumed with the Parts Unlimited Unadilla GNCC - round 10 of the series.

Despite the generous summer break in the championship, many of the racers far from rested, having come straight from the ISDE, including Kailub Russell, Thad DuVall and overall ISDE winner Ryan Sipes.

Despite suffering a knee injury while in Slovakia, Kailub Russell made his return to GNCC racing a successful one, even if he didn't lead the way.

The Factory FMF/KTM rider officially announced that his injury at the ISDE was, in fact, a torn ACL, but the points leader still lined up for the Pro race.

All he needed was a top-five finish to wrap up the title, and Russell was able to claim a fourth-place finish to collect his third-consecutive GNCC National Championship.

"I wasn't sure how I was going to feel on the bike, because anything can happen to make my injury worse," said Russell. "It took me about an hour and a half to feel like I had warmed up and get my momentum going."

Russell's fourth-place finish left the battle for the lead wide open. Josh Strang showed he was back on point after using the summer break to fully recover from a shoulder injury.

After a string of second-place finishes in the first half of the season, the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory racer was finally able to take the final step up on the podium to claim his first win of the season.

Strang led the charge from start to finish, claiming the $250 All Balls Racing XC1 Holeshot and never looking back.

AirGroup/Rockstar Husqvarna's Ryan Sipes wasn't far behind Strang, but Sipes had his hands full fending off the advances of Thad DuVall who moved up to challenge him for the runner-up position on the second lap.

The duo had a good battle throughout the three-hour race, but second place honors would eventually go to DuVall and his Rocky Mountain ATV/MC KR4/FAR Husqvarna.

"Anytime I get to race I have fun, but especially today," said DuVall. "Ryan [Sipes] and I have become pretty good friends in the last few weeks during our time in Slovakia, and racing against someone that I knew I could trust was just awesome."

Sipes held on for third, making for an all Husqvarna podium in Unadilla. Russell collected fourth ahead of the Rockstar Energy Factory Husqvarna of Andrew DeLong, who rounded out the top-five.

In the XC2 Pro Lites class, it was Rocky Mountain ATV/MC KR4/FAR Husqvarna's Nick Davis who took the $100 Hot Cams Holeshot award.

Davis secured the early lead and made a run for it, but couldn't escape DirtWise KTM's Jason Thomas, who eventually made his way around Davis for the lead.

Davis' run for the lead was also impaired by a bobble on the second lap that caused him to fall back to fourth. Davis made his way back up into second behind Thomas, but he couldn't regain the lead.

E&H Honda's Trevor Bollinger had an impressive ride, worked his way up to third after getting out to a poor start. Bollinger had an unfortunate encounter with barbwire on the first lap which caused him to fall back to 20th place, but he recovered to round out the podium.

In the morning race, Kacy Martinez continued to dominate the WXC division, leading the way by three minutes. Rocky Mountain ATV/MC KR4/FAR rider Sarah Baldwin finished second ahead of NFab AmPro Yamaha's Becca Sheets.

The AmPro team has another featured rider in the WXC class - Australian rider Tayla Jones - who will be contesting the remaining rounds of the series.

Jones handily won the Women's overall at the recent ISDE, and celebrated a win at last year's GNCC finale. Jones finished fourth ahead of Brooke Cosner who rounded out the top-five.

*Unadilla GNCC Top Ten Overall:*
1. Josh Strang (Hus)
2. Thad DuVall (Hus)
3. Ryan Sipes (Hus)
4. Kailub Russell (KTM)
5. Andrew DeLong (Hus)
6. Chris Bach (Hon)
7. Jason Thomas (KTM) XC2 Pro
8. Nick Davis (Hus) XC2 Pro
9. Grant Baylor (Yam)
10. Tyler Medaglia (Hus)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/698/38493/Racing-Article/Strangs-Win--Russells-Title-at-Unadilla-GNCC.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nichole Mees Has Surgery After Crash In Delaware​*
Fast Girl Nichole Mees crashed hard in her Heat Race and was taken to a local hospital, her injuries include - fractured left eye socket, possible broken humorous and/or scapula.

*Update:*

From FlatTrackLive Facebook:



> We just got word that Nichole Mees is out of surgery and in the recovery room at the University of Maryland Hospital, and things went well. Doctors repaired her left eye socket, which was fractured in a crash at the Delaware Half-mile Saturday night. There was a fracture on the orbit bone and they put a titanium mesh plate in. Nichole and Jared are hoping to head back to Michigan tomorrow. We'll continue to keep you updated on Nichole's recovery as things progress.


 *Update:*

From FlatTrackLive Facebook



> GREAT NEWS: Nichole Mees has been released from the hospital in Baltimore following eye surgery and is currently on the way back to her Michigan home to recover


 *Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mikey Martin Down And Out After Roar On The Show Crash​*
Weirbach Racing's Mikey Martin crashed during Qualifying on Saturday's Roar On The Shore AMA Pro Flat Track Series race in Delaware.

Mikey Went down hard and his injuries include - concussion, severe neck strain, lots of bruising, and a hairline fracture on the top of his foot, Mikey is scheduled to have xrays on his back and ribs, as he is complaining of sharp pain and it is hard to breath.

More news as it becomes available.

*Update:*

From FlatTrackLive Facebook



> Mikey crashed HARD during qualifying at the Delaware Half-mile on Saturday and was transported to the hospital. He's back in Ohio now, and today found out he broke his fibula and has a severely compressed back and neck. He's hoping to be back in action for the AMA Pro Flat Track season finale in Las Vegas on November 20.


 *Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dougie Fresh Wins Canadian Flat Track Championship​*
National No. 73 Doug Lawrence won the Flat Track Canada Championship in Wheatley Ontario. Congrats to Doug Lawrence on his Flat Track Canada Inc. Championship.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Trey Canard Heading To Japan​*
Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard is slated to compete in the final round of the All Japan MX National Championship series, to be held at Sportsland Sugo in Sendai, Japan, on Oct. 25.

Canard will race in the IA1 Class (450cc), where his competition will include series regular Akira Narita, a factory HRC rider and 10-time Japanese National Champion, as well as newly crowned MXGP MX2 World Champion Tim Gajser, of the Gariboldi Honda team. While in Japan, Canard will join Honda Racing Corporation engineers for a testing session in Tochigi prior to the race.

"I'm extremely excited for this opportunity to race in Japan," Canard said. "I've raced in Europe before but never there, so it will definitely be a different experience. I'm looking forward to the actual race but more than anything I'm really excited to meet the people that make my job possible. They have supported me throughout my entire professional racing career, so to be able to visit and show my gratitude will be very special."

HRC Representative Director Keisuke Inomoto is looking forward to hosting Canard.

"I'm really glad that we have Trey Canard racing in Japan for the first time, at Sugo," he said. "We're hoping he can show the young Japanese riders how the AMA riders ride, and that they can learn from him in order to bring Japanese motocross to a higher level again."

"I'm really excited to see Trey racing in Japan for the first time," said Sam Mishima, Honda Motorcycle Sports Manager. "I'm sure he'll have a good time there and hopefully get some good results too."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cross-motocross/trey-canard-heading-to-japan/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jim Doyle Injured in Top Fuel Harley Crash​*
On Sunday, Sept. 20, just after 2:30, Jim Doyle of Springfield, Mass. was injured when his AMRA F/B Fuel Harley crashed at New England Dragway in Epping, NH. Jim was at the track testing in preparation for some important races soon to follow in his 2015 racing schedule.

Jim made a pass earlier in the day of 6.98 at 218 in the left lane that he was pleased with. On his last pass of the day, he was again in the left lane and about mid track he encountered a handling issue. The bike changed lanes just after the eighth mile clocks and continued to drift hard to the right in the right lane. He impacted the retaining wall just before or about the finish line hard. This threw Jim from the bike and he tumbled to a stop on the New England Dragway racing surface.

The bike is reported to have miraculously continued down the shut down length of the track and came to a stop in the gravel pit in the upright position. It was noted after the crash that team members were able to mount the bike and tow it back to the pit area in a normal fashion.

Jim was taken to a Trauma unit in Portsmouth NH by ambulance and treated over night. He was then transferred to Baystate Medical in Springfield, closer to home for further treatment.

At the time of Jim's crash, while being assessed by the Emergency Medical staff at New England Dragway, Jim was reported to have said to one of the EMT's "Hey there's nothing wrong with my butt, no need to check my butt." Hearing this in the N.E.D. pit area relieved a lot of tension - as we were all scared badly by seeing this veteran take a bad tumble. Jimmy has been racing nitro bikes since the early 80's and has 7 national championships and 19 fuel bike records on his resume.

While Jim's hospital treatment in on-going and will be for some time, he's already endured two surgeries to attend his badly mangled right ankle. There is little doubt that Jim will have to endure more of these surgeries in the future as his healing and treatments will continue for some time. Clearly Jim has his sense of humor intact, but his injuries are no joke. Jim is self employed and without sufficient medical coverage for an accident of this nature.

Please be alert for fund raising efforts on Jimmy's behalf as Jim Doyle works his way through this recovery.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/jim-doyle-injured-in-top-fuel-harley-crash


----------



## Ckg2011

*The First Five Riders Invited To The Superprestigio of The Americas Have Been Announced​*
SMI is pleased to announce the first five invitees to the inaugural running of the Superprestigio of the Americas, to be held on an indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas on Saturday, Nov. 21, 2015.

The first five invited to compete in the international competition are present and former AMA Pro Grand National Champions Jared Mees, Brad Baker, Kenny Coolbeth, Jr., Jake Johnson as well as 2015 X Games Gold Medalist Bryan Smith.

"We are happy to announce the original five riders to be invited to the first ever Superprestigio of the Americas," said SMI President Steve McLaughlin. "Jared, Brad, Kenny, Jake and Bryan represent five of the most elite motorcycle racers in the world and for anyone to become Superprestigio winner, they'll likely have to go through one of these guys. Flat track is the original extreme sport so it's only appropriate we bring this race to Las Vegas and with these champion riders coming to the Orleans for the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas, fans are guaranteed to see some intense and entertaining racing."

Mees is a two-time AMA Pro Grand National Champion as well as winner of the AMA Pro Grand National Twins title in 2009. He is also the current leader of Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines points chase.

"I'm looking forward to racing in Las Vegas," said Mees, who rides with sponsorship from Las Vegas Harley-Davidson. "The Grand National Championship will be decided, so everyone will be able to go out and just race without having to worry about points. It will be fun to race against the guys I go up against week after week, as well as mixing in with top riders from other types of racing. It should be a blast."

Factory Harley-Davidson rider Brad Baker is the2013 Grand National Champ and saw his title hopes this year ruined by a mid-season broken leg. But Baker is slated to be back to speed and racing well before SOTA and with his aggressive cornering style, should be considered a favorite on the special indoor arena track built at the Orleans Hotel & Casino. Baker also won the revival of the Superprestigio in Spain in January of 2014, in an epic battle with MotoGP Champion Marc Marquez.

Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. is a flat track racing veteran who happens also to be a three-time AMA Grand National Champion and is the winningest active rider in AMA Pro Flat Track competition with 34-career Grand National wins. Coolbeth, who rides for Zanotti Racing, should be primed to go for Las Vegas since he won a leg of the prestigious Daytona Short Track doubleheader in March of this year.

Two-time Grand National No. 1 plate holder Jake Johnson is also one of the original invitees to SOTA. Johnson went into semi-retirement this summer, but was called back into action by the Harley-Davidson factory when Brad Baker was injured. Johnson proved he'd lost none of his speed after he was the top qualifier at the Springfield Mile and led the race coming out the final turn before getting passed by Bryan Smith and Jared Mees at the last second. Johnson is somewhat of a short track specialist with six of his 18-career national wins coming on the smaller tracks.

Also among the fabulous five SOTA invitees is Bryan Smith. The factory Kawasaki ace and Gold Medalist of this summer's X Games Flat Track competition, is locked in a heated battle with Mees and Sammy Halbert for this year's Grand National Championship.

So at the Orleans, which also will host the final round of the AMA Pro Flat Track Series on Friday night (Nov. 20, 2015), Smith will either be celebrating the high of his first Grand National title, or will be ready to take his frustrations on the rest of the SOTA field. Either way Smith, the hottest flat tracker in the country right now with six national wins already this season, will be a thrill to watch.

Keep posted for future announcements of other riders who will be invited to SOTA'15.

Spots are still open for additional AMA Pro Grand National riders to qualify and some of those won't be decided until the night before the event. More details to come.

The Superprestigio of the Americas (SOTA'15) will bring together leading motorcycle racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines from around the world to compete head to head with the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track on a specially-designed indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas on Nov. 21, 2015. The special race is part of the big Las Vegas doubleheader weekend with the AMA Pro Flat Track finale taking place the night before (Nov. 20, 2015) on the same track.

For additional information go to www.superprestigio.com or call toll free 1-844-722-6453.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63665


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross/Motocross: AMA Releases 2016 Numbers​*
The American Motorcyclist Association (AMA) released the top 100 and career pro numbers for the 2016 AMA Supercross and Motocross season today. The entire list is below for your viewing pleasure.

First, we will hit on a few interesting notes.

*First, let's look at career numbers that will carry over from 2015:*

3 - Eli Tomac

4 - Blake Baggett

5 - Ryan Dungey

6 - Jeremy Martin

7 - James Stewart

9 - Ivan Tedesco

10 - Justin Brayton

11 - Kyle Chisholm

12 - Jake Weimer

14 - Cole Seely

16 - Zach Osborne

17 - Cooper Webb

18 - Davi Millsaps

19 - Justin Bogle

20 - Broc Tickle

22 - Chad Reed

24 - Brett Metcalfe

25 - Marvin Musquin

27 - Nick Wey

29 - Andrew Short

33 - Josh Grant

41 - Trey Canard

51 - Justin Barcia

75 - Josh Hill

94 - Ken Roczen

377 - Christophe Pourcel

800 - Mike Alessi

*New Career Numbers*

Two riders, Jason Anderson and Joey Savatgy, earned career numbers for 2016. And their numbers should be familiar, as they both decided to keep their numbers from 2015.

21 - Jason Anderson

37 - Joey Savatgy

*Rookies*

Chris Alldredge (#66), RJ Hampshire (#80) and Nick Gaines (#95) were the only three rookies to earn numbers for the 2015 season-which they earned through racing the final rounds of the 2014 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship. Yet, the top rated rookie for 2016 was actually a rider that didn't ride the Nationals in 2014-Aaron Plessinger. The 2015 AMA SX and MX Rookie of the Year is the second highest (Jessy Nelson is highest at #13) non-career rider clocking in at #23.

Allredge moved up thirty-one spots to claim number 35 for 2016. Hampshire made the biggest leap, moving up to #31, while his teammate, Jordon Smith, who made his pro debut in Monster Energy Supercross, will be #39 next year. Luke Renzland, who didn't earn a number inside the top 100 last year despite racing the last few Nationals in 2014, will wear #46 in 2016. Gaines moved up to #73.

Other rookies who earned numbers for 2016 include: Colt Nichols (#69), Daniel Baker (#78 ), Alex Frye (#95) and Darian Sanayei (#98 ).

*No More #100*

Josh Hansen, who has worn #100 for the majority of his career, will have to move to #57 next year.

*Sipes Chugging Along*

Ryan Sipes is no longer a full-time AMA Motocross and Supercross rider. Ryan Sipes is a full-time off-road rider. Yet, Sipes continues to show up at a few Lucas Oil Pro Motocross events and earn a top 100 number. This year, Sipes raced just three rounds (Tennessee, High Point and Ironman), but earned #74 for 2016. If only they counted the ISDE!

*Tonus*

Tonus' first season in America never really got off the ground as he struggled with an illness the entire season, causing him to miss all but one round of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross and five of eight rounds of Monster Energy Supercross. But, man, that one round outdoors was great, with a moto podium, giving him enough points to climb to #66 for next year. Hopefully Year 2 of Tonus is much better.

*T Hahn*

In his first full season since 2012, Tommy Hahn climbed the ladder all the way up to #47, despite missing time outdoors with injury. It was an impressive season for Hahn, who rode the 250 indoors and the 450 out.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/09/22/ama-releases-2016-numbers


----------



## Ckg2011

*Factory Suzuki Rider No. 7 James Stewart​*
*Red Bull Straight Rhythm Rider List Announced​*
Red Bull has released the full list of riders that will compete at the second annual Red Bull Straight Rhythm race scheduled for Saturday, October 10, at the Fairplex in Pomona, California.

Headlining the event will be defending champion James Stewart, who will be back in action for the first time since serving a sixteen-month suspension dating back to April 12, 2014, after testing positive for an amphetamine at the Seattle round of Monster Energy Supercross. Stewart missed all of Monster Energy Supercross and was denied an appeal on April 29, 2015, to return for the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship.

Making their Red Bull Straight Rhythm debuts will be Ryan Dungey and Ken Roczen. Both riders were unable to compete in the inaugural event last year.

Also featured in the Open Class (450): Andrew Short, Marvin Musquin, Justin Brayton, Vince Friese, Kyle Chisholm, Dean Wilson, Thomas Ramette, Kyle Partridge, Josh Hansen, Mike Alessi, Ivan Tedesco, Brett Metcalfe, and Nick Wey.

The Lites Class (250) will feature a ten-rider qualifier on Friday, with the top eight advancing to Saturday's main event. MXGP of USA winner Jessy Nelson will attend, as will his Lucas Oil/Troy Lee Designs teammate Shane McElrath. GEICO Honda's Malcolm Stewart, Matt Bisceglia, Jordon Smith, and RJ Hampshire will also be in action. Red Bull KTM's Justin Hill and 2015 Amsoil Arenacross Champion Kyle Regal will join two additional riders to be determined from Pala Raceway pre-qualifier on Oct. 4.

*Red Bull Straight Rhythm Rider List​*
*Open Class*

James Stewart, Ryan Dungey, Andrew Short, Ken Roczen, Marvin Musquin, Justin Brayton, Vince Friese, Kyle Chisholm, Dean Wilson, Thomas Ramette, Kyle Partridge, Josh Hansen, Mike Alessi, Ivan Tedesco, Brett Metcalfe, and Nick Wey.

*Lites Class*

Malcolm Stewart, Jessy Nelson, Shane McElrath, Justin Hill, Matt Biscelgia, RJ Hampshire, Kyle Regal, Jordon Smith, and two additional riders to be determined from Pala Raceway pre-qualifier on October 4.

The twenty-four riders will race on a 1.2-mile rhythm section with no turns, which features seventy-five jumps and over 400 feet of whoops. General admission tickets are available for $30 and VIP tickets are $150 at www.redbull.com/straightrhythm.

Red Bull Straight Rhythm will air as part of the Red Bull Signature Series on NBC on November 29. For more information, visit http://www.redbullsignatureseries.com. For additional event information and updates, please go to redbull.com/straightrhythm. The event is presented by Pennzoil Synthetics and supported by GoPro, Polaris RZR, BF Goodrich, and Samsung Milk Video.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/09/23/red-bull-straight-rhythm-rider-list-announced


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nitro Circus Presents Travis Pastrana's Action Figures​*
Action Figures is the directorial debut of Travis Pastrana, Nitro Circus founder and 17-time X Games medalist. It is a film he wrote, directed, and produced alongside his best friends from the world of action sports and in association with Nitro Circus.

Action Figures is an energy packed, high octane, wild ride of a film that is both an ode to old school action sports videos, and a bold step forward in filmmaking and extreme human performance. These real life Action Figures will push their bodies and minds to conquer the impossible and ignite action sports entertainment.

Action Figures will be available for digital download on October 20 through iTunes, Amazon, and Google Play.






*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/09/24/nitro-circus-presents-travis-pastranas-action-figures


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 55 Jake Shoemaker​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track Issues Penalties​*
AMA Pro Flat Track Series have issues penalties to riders following on track incendents in two AMA Pro Flat Track Series races, the following is from Flat Track Live's Facebook page.



> _No such thing as "double-secret probation" anymore, as AMA Pro Flat Track is now totally transparent regarding rule violations and corresponding penalties. Today they announced three riders are on probation for 12 months for recent on-track incidents: (1) Shayna Texter for "taking out" (our words, not theirs) Briar Bauman at the Springfield Mile; (2) Mike Poe for taking out Don Taylor at Delaware; and (3) Jake Shoemaker for taking out Jake Mataya at Delaware._


 *Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larry McBride's Burns Worse Than Initially Thought, Likely To Miss Season​*
Top Fuel Motorcycle legend Larry "Spiderman" McBride received some unfortunate news that the burns he sustained during a wild explosion at the IDBL U.S. Nationals from Atco, N.J., Sept. 13, 2015 are worse than initially thought. McBride's burns have been upgraded by his local doctors from second-degree to third-degree and the 14-time champion will need skin grafting. This likely will cause McBride to miss the remainder of the 2015 season.

"The thought of missing Valdosta kills me, but I'm not sure I have much choice," said McBride of the Nov. ManCup race. "I'm just not getting better and not feeling great."

Nitro Harley racer Jay Turner has already filled McBride's match race position for the upcoming 23rd Annual IDBL Fall Nationals at Maryland International Raceway, Oct 3 -4.

McBride will require multiple skin grafting sessions to heal his burns. His first surgery is set for Friday, Sept. 25.

"I think my body was in shock the first two days. I was walking around just fine at the track when I got back from the hospital. The next day was more painful but I could still get around," McBride said. "On Tuesday I really seemed to tighten up and the pain got unbearable. Since then it has seemed to get worse. I'm having a difficult time walking."

McBride said his doctors took note of the depth of the burns and the fact that McBride has no feeling in the center of the wounds. Most of the damage was caused by boiling hot oil running down McBride's legs.

McBride's lower body is also covered with bruises. The Spiderman thinks it's from debris coming off the motorcycle.

The champ still fully understands how lucky he is when looking at the big picture.

"Thank God I had Kevlar in my boots or my feet would have been a mess," said McBride, who drug his feet while applying the brakes, after his motorcycle caught fire.

Stay with Cycledrag.com for the latest on McBride.

Please join Cycledrag.com in wishing McBride a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.

McBride thanked his primary sponsors; Pingel Enterprise, Trim-Tex Drywall Products, Drag Specialties-Parts Unlimited, Red Line Synthetic Oil Corporation and Final Swipe Merchant Services.

Web-Cam, Vance & Hines Motorsports, PR Factory Store, Ferrea Valves, Kibblewhite, Precision Machine, World Wide Bearings, Vanson Leathers, Millennium Technologies, Belt Drives Ltd, Simpson Race Products, Nitrous Express, APE, EK Chain, Arias Pistons, Cometic Gaskets, B&J Transmission, Carolina Cycle, L.A. Sleeve, PJ1, Mickey Thompson Tires, Valco, Goodridge, Carlisle Belts and Gates Belts.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/larry-mcbrides-burns-worse-than-initially-thought-likely-to-miss-season


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica Announces 2016 Provisional Schedule​*
A couple of weeks after MotoAmerica's season finale in New Jersey, the nascent series has released its provisional 2016 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Championship schedule.

The series will kick of its sophmore season in conjunction with the MotoGP World Championship at the Circuit of The Americas in Austin, Texas.

Six additional rounds have been secured and MotoAmerica has said to be working to add two more events to the schedule to make it a nine-round series, to match the number of events in 2015.

"We've been working hard to nail down a schedule as soon as possible because we know how important it is to the teams, sponsors and fans," said MotoAmerica partner Chuck Aksland. "Right now we have seven events ready to go. The seven rounds we have secured are racetracks we visited this year.

We were pleased with our events at those facilities and the tracks are happy to have us return in 2016. The schedule will continue to grow in the coming weeks."

One the venues absent on the schedule is the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, which was lost as a result of the venue being dropped from the MotoGP calendar.

In addition to the Superbike/Superstock 1000, Supersport and Bazzaz Superstock 600 class, the KTM RC Cup Series will also return to the MotoAmerica Series for 2016. A schedule for that series will be available at a later date.

*2016 MotoAmerica Championship Schedule (Tentative)*

April 8-10: Circuit of The Americas - Austin, Texas

April 15-17: Road Atlanta - Braselton, Georgia

May 13-15: Virginia International Raceway - Alton, Virginia

June 3-5: Road America - Elkhart Lake, Wisconsin

June 10-12: Barber Motorsports Park - Birmingham, Alabama

July: Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca - Monterey, California (TBC)

September 9-11: New Jersey Motorsports Park - Millville, New Jersey

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/39505/...rica-Announces-2016-Provisional-Schedule.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Series GNC-2 Champion No. 67M Davis Fisher​*
*Second-Year AMA Pro Flat Track Competitor Davis Fisher Routs GNC2 Competition, Clinches 2015 Championship With Two Rounds To Go​*
It has been a year to remember for 17-year-old Davis Fisher, who just last weekend clinched the GNC2 championship after winning the Roar on the Shore in Delmar, Del., by 5.171 seconds. The second-year competitor entered the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season as the odds-on favorite to claim the GNC2 championship after coming up one point shy of the title a year ago, but even the experts couldn't have predicted the kind of success that he would go on to have this year.

"This means so much to me," said Fisher. "To lock up the GNC2 championship before the season is actually over is just an incredible feeling. After the way things ended last year, how I lost by a single point, I had a bitter-sweet taste in my mouth all last offseason and I just wanted to get back to racing. I knew I had a good chance of being at the top again this year and I just wanted to give myself the best opportunity to place well every weekend. I can't thank my dad, Parkinson Brothers Racing, and the rest of my sponsors enough for allowing me to get this far."

Fisher's rout of the GNC2 competition this season is evidenced by his 60 point lead in the GNC2 point standings. The most fascinating part of it all is the fact that he suffered three motorcycle malfunctions, all of which resulted in 13th-place or worse finishing positions, and he still managed to run away with the points lead.

Other than his three mishaps, which happened at Daytona (13th), Sacramento (17th) and Indianapolis (15th), Fisher never finished worse than second in any race this season.

In total, Fisher has won four of the 12 GNC2 main events this season, including both outings at Springfield, Black Hills, and most recently Delaware. He has finished in second place in the other rounds and his 205 points in the standings tower over second-place Bronson Bauman's 145 points.

Of the four races that he has won so far in 2015, Fisher dominated three of them by almost a full second or more. His closest margin of victory came at the first Springfield Mile, where he edged out Jamison Minor by a mere .089 seconds, demonstrating that he's not only capable of winning by a landslide, but he's a fighter in close races as well.

Fisher's impeccable performance in GNC2 this season brings two major questions to the table. Will he graduate to the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class in 2016? If so, how will he fare against the best dirt track motorcycle racers in the world?

The answer to the first question is yes, he does plan to move up to the GNC1 ranks next season. The answer to the second is to be determined, but AMA Pro Flat Track color commentator and seven-time Grand National Champion Chris Carr seems to think Fisher will be just fine.

"Personally, I think Davis Fisher is the best young flat tracker I have seen since Nicky Hayden," said Carr.

The newly-crowned GNC2 champion and Warren, Ore., native appears to have confidence in himself as well.

"I'm looking forward to 2016 and getting the chance to compete against those guys," said Fisher. "They are the best in the world and they have all kinds of experience that I don't have yet. I think I have a lot to learn and I'm looking forward to the challenge. I am going to take the same mindset up there as I have in GNC2, which is to stay focused every round and to fight for top-ten finishes. I think it will all work out."

Fisher doesn't possess the experience yet, but he does possess the talent. There will be many intriguing storylines heading into the AMA Pro Flat Track offseason this year and Fisher's plans to compete in GNC1 for 2016 will be one of the most compelling.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63706


----------



## Ckg2011

*Suzukis Lead Qualifying In St. Louis​*
In Pro Stock Motorcycle at the AAA Insurance NHRA Midwest Nationals at Gateway Motorsports Park near St. Louis., Jerry Savoie grabbed the day No. 1 qualifying lead with a 6.832 at 196.50 on his Savoie's Alligator Farm Suzuki.

Savoie, who raced to his first career victory at this event one year ago, currently sits third in points with two wins this season. The Louisiana alligator farmer is two sessions away from his second career No. 1 qualifier.

"All week I said that whatever you leave Charlotte with is what you're going to have coming in here, and we have some good momentum," said Savoie. "I've found that on these bikes, the fastest passes are the smoothest. After our first run, I told (crew chief) Tim Kulungian that we had more left because the bike was not graceful. On the second run, I hit third gear and I said to myself, 'Boys, we've got us a motorcycle now.'"

Karen Stoffer sits second with a 6.885 at 194.21 on her Big St. Charles Motorsports/Suzuki Extended Protection Suzuki. Stoffer, who is sixth in the points standing, has two wins this season. Defending world champion Andrew Hines is third after two sessions with a 6.895 at 193.16 while Hector Arana is fourth with a 6.902 at 194.35.

Qualifying for the AAA Insurance NHRA Midwest Nationals resumes Saturday at 1:45 p.m. with the final two sessions to set the fields for Sunday's 11 a.m. eliminations.






*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/suzukis-lead-qualifying-in-st-louis


----------



## Ckg2011

*Backmarker: Deconstructing DuQuoin Tire Controversy​*
*Deconstructing AMA Pro's Cryptic "DuQuoin Tire" Bulletin​*
For the last couple of months, I've been tracking a story that has the AMA Flat Track paddock up in arms, although for most of that time, no one's been willing to go on the record. That made it hard for media outlets to pick up the story, but you can read the initial, exhaustive report on this debacle on my personal blog, if you're a sucker for punishment.

_Blog post from August 14, 2015:_ http://backmarker-bikewriter.blogspot.com/2015/08/is-ama-pro-racing-treating-us-like-dopes.html

Recently, I heard that some aggrieved parties (read: team owners and sponsors) had arranged a meeting with Jim France. They brought in a letter signed by several other team owners. Mr. France basically owns professional flat track, although he's usually fully occupied with his other business - a car racing series called NASCAR. In spite of the fact that some heavyweight stakeholders were angry, I expected AMA Pro to sweep the story under the rug.

Then, last Thursday, I got a mass email from AMA Pro, linking to a very curious bulletin, in which the series organizer basically admitted to stuff they've spent the last couple of months desperately trying to keep out of the public eye.

_Click the link to read the AMA Pro Racing bulletin:_ http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/2015/09/article/ama-pro-statement-on-questionable-du-quoin-tire/

So yes, AMA Pro's admitted those rumors were true. But the release leaves out a few pertinent details.

*Here's a fuller account:*

*July 6:* At DuQuoin, for the first time, all competitors used a new Dunlop tire compound. Bryan Smith (Kawasaki) won that race. Like almost all the other competitors, Smith's back tire basically still looked new at race end. Only Jared Mees (Harley-Davidson, leading the series in points) finished second with a tire that looked severely, dangerously worn. Several people noticed it; people took pictures of it.

After the race, AMA officials told Mees' team (Rogers Lake Racing) and mechanic (Kenny Tolbert) to hang on to that tire, and that they'd want to examine it. At that point they had legitimate worries about the safety and/or consistency of the new compound. I've been told that later that evening, Mees' team asked them if they wanted the tire, and AMA Pro and/or Dunlop personnel said something to the effect that: "It's late and we all want to get out of here, hang on to it; we'll get it next week at Indy."

*July 11:* At Indy, Kenny Tolbert walked the tire over to an AMA Pro official, and presented it as the tire Mees ran in the DuQuoin Main. No one had any reason to doubt it was the tire. The tire was, after all, distinctive. At that point in the season, the new compound had only been available at Lima and DuQuoin, and the tires from Lima look totally different (if you know how to look at them).

*Over the next few days:* That tire was examined by Dunlop personnel, who reported that there were no detectable manufacturing flaws. Rubber samples were also sent to Blue Ridge Labs in Lenoir, NC. Blue Ridge specializes in detecting 'tire doping' - that is, chemically treating tires so they'll provide improved traction.

The lab report confirmed the presence of chemicals commonly associated with tire doping, a practice which is specifically outlawed by AMA Pro rules. As one person who saw the report told me: "It failed with flying colors."

At this point, a meeting/conference call was arranged between AMA Pro executives Michael Gentry and Michael Locke, and AMA Pro's men-on-the-ground at the races, including tech guru Al Ludington, and series administrators Ronnie Jones and Steve Morehead.

From the hands-on guys' perspective, the question was, "What's the penalty?" After all, although tire doping has been allowed in the past, it's been against the rules for years.

Instead, they were told there'd be no penalty. Moreover, anyone who discussed the lab report could start looking for a new job. Shortly afterward, AMA Pro gave them talking points, specifically instructing them to say the lab reports were "inconclusive."

As they say in the Mafia, "Two people can keep a secret, if one of them's dead." Well, there were five people in on that conference, and quite a few more interested parties who knew something was up (including at least one team owner with formidable investigative skills!).

People started demanding answers. A problem that started out as sketchy officiating, by early August, was looking more and more like a coverup. Mees' second-place points from DuQuoin gave the series leader (and by extension, Harley-Davidson) a comfortable position on top of the standings.

When none of the stakeholders involved got any satisfaction from AMA Pro Racing, they went public, by talking to me. But considering that employees had already been threatened for discussing the matter, my sources had to remain anonymous.

Shortly after I put up a blog post on August 14, I got a call from Daytona. I expected it to be cease-and-desist order from AMA Pro's lawyers, but it was their press liaison saying: "Wow, you've got some great sources there."

He gave me this official statement: "AMA Pro did not have consistent custody of the tire between competition and testing. Without being able to conclusively determine that the chemicals were on the tire during competition, the company cannot proceed with issuing a penalty." In other words, the lab report was not inconclusive per se, but they'd determined that they could not conclusively prove the tire had been doped for the race. Their doubt implies that Mees' team might have doped the tire after it had been used, which is a theory that beggars the imagination.

As unsatisfying as that explanation might've been, the matter would have died there, but several stakeholders (including both team owners and sponsors) got a meeting with Michael Gentry's boss, Jim France, in which they laid out the sequence of events to the big cheese. He heard it (at least in detail) for the first time. France then called Gentry and Locke into the meeting, and things got heated.

Basically, the team owners present argued that Mees had been caught cheating; that the chain of evidence issue was a red herring AMA Pro was using to avoid ruling on the matter; and that according to the rulebook, it was incumbent on AMA Pro to issue a penalty. Mees' team could appeal, if they felt so inclined.

I thought that France would get back to that disgruntled group, but I was pretty surprised when AMA Pro released a mass email painting itself into a corner and saying the matter was closed.

It's probably not closed. And the latest press release certainly doesn't tie up any loose ends. For starters, AMA Pro's unwillingness to name the team involved is weird.

There is a group of stakeholders - a group that is growing, as more, influential, long-term team owners are getting tired (no pun intended) with the way this issue's been handled. I shouldn't name them until they give me permission to brand them revolutionaries. But, if you go to the Howerton Motorsports Facebook page you'll see that Rick Howerton's come out against the powers-that-be.

_Howerton Motorsports Facebook Page:_ https://www.facebook.com/HowertonMotorsports

That incipient insurgency is ready to try this matter in both the court of public opinion and the real, legal courts if need be. (It would be the flat track equivalent of the recent 'Deflategate' case in the NFL, where a final ruling by the league was basically appealed all the way to U.S. District Court.)

There's nothing in the rulebook that makes chain of evidence an issue. There's no reason to think that Kenny Tolbert was lying when he handed that tire off to AMA Pro Racing and it's ridiculous to even speculate that Mees' team doped it after the race. Seriously, why on earth would they ever do that?

Then there's AMA Pro's argument that no one protested Mees' tire, and that the window of opportunity to do so closed 30 minutes after the DuQuoin results were posted, months ago.

When bikes fail post-race inspections, no rival team has to protest in order for penalties to be handed down. That's not what protests are for; protests are for when one team is sure another team is cheating and the officials haven't noticed yet. Once the officials asked for the tire, there was no onus on rival teams to protest. Anyway it's disingenuous at best for AMA Pro to cite that 30-minute protest window when they went to great lengths to keep the lab results a secret for weeks.

The bulletin's closing point, that AMA Pro will be issuing a protocol for tire testing, like the one for fuel testing, almost implies that, going forward, tire doping will be illegal. But the truth is, it's been against the rules for years - tire doping has never been legal in the DMG era. And last but not least, any reasonable person would wonder why an infraction that happened in July is only being dealt with - however incompetently - in October.

According to AMA Pro Racing, this matter is closed (although they'll take steps to ensure it doesn't happen again). Meanwhile, my phone keeps ringing and I'm hearing from people who've been involved in, and supported, flat track for years. They're telling me that I haven't heard the last of this.

So, probably, neither have you.

*Source:*
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/2015/09/article/backmarker-deconstructing-duquoin-tire-controversy/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Webb Wins Sacramento EnduroCross​*
It was a bit of a homecoming for FMF/RPM Team Maxxis KTM rider Cody Webb and he took full advantage of it by taking the GEICO AMA EnduroCross Series win at the Sleep Train Arena in Sacramento, California, September 26. Webb, who hails from nearby Santa Cruz, came from behind to take the win and pull a small lead in the championship.

Webb was third after the first lap, but he quickly worked his way to the front, passing Utah's Nick Thompson for the lead on lap three. Webb took command from there on out, though Mike Brown was making a move later in the race before getting stuck in the Matrix section.

Husqvarna's Colton Haaker looked to have second place in the bag until getting passed by FMF KTM's Taylor Robert on the final lap. Haaker had to settle for third.

SRT Racing's Cory Graffunder took fourth, while Brown rounded out the top five overall.

Webb now leads Haaker by just seven points in the championship. Brown is another 20 points back in third.

Rachel Gutish took a wire-to-wire win in the in the Women's main event. It was her second career EnduroCross victory. Defending champ Lexi Pechout was second and Spain's Sandra Gomez was third.

Points leader coming into the race, Shelby Turner, was fourth.

Gutish and Pechout are now tied for the championship lead and Turner is just three points back.

_The EnduroCross Series heads to Denver, Colorado, next week._

*GEICO EnduroCross Series Results: September 25, 2015 Sacramento, California Sleep Train Center​*
*MAIN EVENT*
1. Cody Webb KTM
2. Taylor Robert KTM
3. Colton Haaker Husqvarna
4. Cory Graffunder KTM
5. Mike Brown Husqvarna
6. Kyle Redmond Beta
7. Nick Thompson KTM
8. Destry Abbott Kawasaki
9. Ty Tremaine KTM
10. Kevin Rookstool Suzuki
11. Cooper Abbott Kawasaki
12. Noah Kepple KTM
13. Max Gerston Beta

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/695/39512/Racing-Article/Webb-Wins-Sacramento-EnduroCross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cory Texter and Sister Shayna and Cory's Black Hammer No. 65 Kawasaki​*
*Cory Texter Sweeps Randy Texter Memorial In York Pa​*
What is better than sweeping the both 450 Expert Singles and Expert Twins Main Events? Doing it at your fathers memorial race, Cory Texter son of the late Randy Texter, did just that, sweeping the 450 Expert Singles and Expert Twins Main Events on Saturday in York Pennsylvania.

In the 450 Expert Singles Main saw Chad Cose crash hard into the fence on the first lap of the race, Chad made the restart and worked his way through the field, Briar Bauman was running third until he was black flagged for dragging his exhaust pipe.

In the Expert Twins Main Event, it was once again all Cory Texter, Cory completed the sweep of the Randy Texter Memorial race, no doubt it was a party in the Texter family after the racing was done.

Flyin' Ryan Wells won the Pro Twins Main Event, Jamison Minor finished second and Ryan Varnes came home third.

*450 Expert Singles Main Event Results:*

1. Cory Texter 
2. Jeffrey Carver Jr. 
3. Chad Cose

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kailub Russell Clinches National Enduro Title​*
Jeff and Kailub Russell became the first father/son duo to have won the AMA National Enduro title. Jeff won his title in 1991 and now Kailub in 2015.

A third-place finish at the Black Coal National Enduro in Lynnville, Indiana, September 27, sealed the deal for the FMF KTM rider, Kailub, who gutted out a sore knee that he injured more than two weeks ago at the ISDE in Slovakia.

The title was also the first for Kailub in the enduro championship.

The Black Coal win went to Ryan Sipes, the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna rider who also took overall individual top honors at the Slovakia ISDE.

This was Sipes' first AMA National Enduro overall win of his career.

Second overall went to JCR Honda rider Chris Bach, followed by Russell, AmPro Yamaha's Grant Baylor and Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Josh Strang.

FMF KTM's Russell Bobbitt, who finished seventh overall at the Black Coal and is dealing with his own injuries, still controls second place in the standings with one round remaining on the 2015 schedule.

*RESULTS Black Coal National Enduro Lynnville, Indiana, September 27, 2015*
1. Ryan Sipes (Hus)
2. Chris Bach (Hon)
3. Kailub Russell (KTM)
4. Grant Baylor (Yam)
5. Josh Strang (Hus)
6. Nick Fahringer (Hus)
7. Russell Bobbitt (KTM)
8. Cory Buttrick (Bet)
9. Drew Higgins (KTM)
10. Andrew DeLong (Hus)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/704/39515/Racing-Article/Kailub-Russell-Clinches-National-Enduro-Title.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hector Arana Jr. Defeats Father In NHRA St. Louis Pro Stock Motorcycle Final​*
Hector Arana Jr. raced to his second Pro Stock Motorcycle win of the season when he defeated his father Hector Arana in the finals of the AAA Insurance NHRA Midwest Nationals.

Arana Jr. raced his Lucas Oil Buell to a winning pass of 6.860 at 196.50 to his father's trailing run of 6.932 at 195.03, also on a Lucas Oil Buell. This is the first career win in St. Louis for Arana Jr. The win moves him to 34 points behind Andrew Hines and caps a significant week for the racer.

"This has been a great week; I don't know if I could ask for anything more," said Arana Jr. "On Monday, I pulled the trigger and asked my beautiful girlfriend [Nicole Nobile] to marry me and to get this win is just icing on the cake. I tell you what, that is a bittersweet win. I watched my dad win in the semis and I said to myself, 'I have to win' so we can see which one of us can take home the Wally. I want to see him win and of course he wants to see me win, but at the same time I want to beat him. We also needed this to move forward in the points."

The third of six rounds of the NHRA Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship playoffs is next weekend at the NHRA Keystone Nationals at Maple Grove Raceway near Reading, Pa.

*QUARTERFINALS -* H. Arana, 6.876, 195.22 def. Savoie, 6.866, 194.30; Ellis, 6.886, 193.49 def. Kennedy, 6.966, 190.97; Johnson, 6.919, 194.58 def. Stoffer, foul; Arana Jr, 6.872, 195.73 def. Hines, 6.882, 194.91;

*SEMIFINALS -* H. Arana, 6.889, 195.00 def. Ellis, 6.925, 193.16; Arana Jr, 6.881, 196.30 def. Johnson, 6.902, 195.42;

*FINAL -* Arana Jr, 6.860, 196.50 def. H. Arana, 6.932, 195.03.






*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/hector-arana-jr-defeats-father-in-nhra-st-louis-pro-stock-motorcycle-final


----------



## Ckg2011

*Event Format Announced For AMA Pro Flat Track Season Finale At Orleans Arena In Las Vegas​*
AMA Pro Racing officials announced today that the AMA Pro Flat Track season finale, scheduled for Friday, Nov. 20 at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas, will feature a modified event format specifically tuned for the purpose-built short track. Riders will end the season on their single-cylinder machines and fans can expect to see an action-packed day with more racing than a typical Grand National Championship event due to the addition of B Mains for both Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines and GNC2.

The track created under the dome of the Orleans Arena will be designed by seven-time Grand National Champion Chris Carr. Measuring in at just under a tenth of a mile, the circuit will support a maximum grid size of 12 riders in each session as opposed to the standard 18 rider grid. Carr expects it to be like a "fist fight in a phone booth," with blazing-quick laptimes and non-stop action.

The modified grid sizes will result in more on-track drama and by the end of the night, fans will have seen 15 races. After the Heat races get the crowd fired up, the GNC2 riders will try their hand at a pair of Semis just like their counterparts in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class. As a bonus, there will be B Mains for both classes to give riders one final shot at making the Main Events. If a rider has trouble early on, the B Main will be their chance to get back into the hunt, as the winner and runner-up will head to the night's main event.

Any Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines riders that elect to use a provisional start card will be granted a spot in the B Main, meaning they'll still have to race their way to a main event start. In order to provide an equal number of points-paying opportunities, championship points awarded to positions 13th through 18th in a typical event will be awarded to riders finishing third through eighth in the B Main.

*GNC-1 Las Vegas Format:*

*6 HEATS:* 12 Riders, 10 Laps - Winner of each transfer to A-Main and Dash, 2nd-5th to Semis

*2 SEMIS:* 12 Riders, 10 Laps - Top 2 from each transfer to A-Main, 3rd-6th to B-Main

*B-MAIN:* 8 Riders, 10 Laps - Top 2 to A-Main

*A-MAIN:* 12 Riders, 25 Laps

For tickets and information on the AMA Pro Flat Track Season Finale, please visit http://www.orleansarena.com/event-calendar/ama-pro-flat-track. The AMA Pro Flat Track Season Finale is part of a big doubleheader weekend, which will also feature the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday night Nov. 21, an event bringing together the leading AMA Pro Flat Track racers to compete against top domestic and international riders from other disciplines of motorcycle racing.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63730


----------



## Ckg2011

*Sutherlin's Race, Bell's Title At Glen Helen WORCS​*
Precision Concept's Robby Bell reclaimed the number one plate with second-place finish at round eight of the 2015 Rocky Mountain MC World Off-Road Championship Series (WORCS) presented by Maxxis and Dirt Bike. KTM's Gary Sutherlin dominated the hilly course of Glen Helen for the win, followed by Bell.

Justin Jones made an impressive return to racing aboard his Hinson Honda, and put his home court advantage to work en route to a third-place finish. In the Pro 2 division, Zip-Ty Husqvarna's Dalton Shirey also clinched the Pro 2 Championship with his sixth win of the season.

WORCS racer were greeted to near record heat in the triple digits at Glen Helen in Southern California, but despite the brutal conditions, but the WORCS crew was determined to not let dust be an issue, and kept several water trucks going non-stop throughout the weekend. There were three Pro sections added in for the main event: a single-track down the backside of Yamaha Hill, a drop-off in front of the Glen Helen sign, and a firewood pit, all of which played havoc on the racers each lap.

Sutherlin jumped out to the early lead on the first lap. Once out front, the defending champion never looked back; he quickly began to build his lead, which he extended to nearly a minute at the checkered flag.

Despite his commanding win, he couldn't stop Bell from claiming the championship.

"Once I made it through the fire pit on the last lap, which I crashed in a couple of times today, I finally let it soak in that I knew I had second place and I had the championship," Bell said. "Crossing the finish line felt really, really good with everything that happened to me the last couple of months and just mentally trying to get back to full form and fitness. With nothing on the line as far as the championship goes at Primm, I just want to go out there and make a statement, and end the season on a high."

After a serious wreck at the Baja 500 several months ago, Justin Jones made an impressive return to WORCS racing by claiming the final spot on the podium. The Glen Helen regular made his return a notable one, running in the second spot for most of the race.

RPM/KTM's Travis Coy finished in the fourth spot. He inherited the point from his teammate, Eric Yorba, who had issues on the final lap and had to retire to the pits. Jeffrey Loop, who grabbed the holeshot, rounded out the top five.

*Pro Results:*
1. Gary Sutherlin (KTM)
2. Robby Bell (Kaw)
3. Justin Jones (Hon)
4. Travis Coy (KTM)
5. Jeff Loop (Yam)
6. Blayne Thompson (HSQ)
7. Ivan Ramirez (KTM)
8. Justin Seeds (Kaw)
9. Jesse Lundin (KTM)
10. Justin Bonita (Yam)

*Pro 2 Results:*
1. Dalton Shirey (Hus)
2. Benny Breck (Hon)
3. Travis Damon (Suz)
4. Michael Del Fante (Yam)
5. Justin Wallis (KTM)
6. Noah Kepple (KTM)
7. Matthew Maple (Hon)
8. Ryan Means (KTM)
9. Nick Stover (Hus)
10. Erik King (Kaw)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/708/39516/...ns-Race--Bells-Title-at-Glen-Helen-WORCS.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: Calistoga Half Mile Officially Canceled​*
The Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile presented by Triumph, originally scheduled as Round 13 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, has officially been canceled.

Officials had previously announced that the event had been postponed, as Calistoga Speedway was being used as an evacuation center for those displaced by the wildfires in California. However, despite the best efforts of all involved, it was not possible to identify a suitable rescheduling date at the facility.

"First off, our hearts and thoughts are with the people that have had their lives irreparably changed," said Terry Otton, on behalf of the event promotion team. "Despite all of our efforts and everything we were willing to do, we just couldn't get it done. We're sorry for our fans, and we're really looking forward to 2016 and planning our future events."

"This has been a very trying time for people in the Northern Napa Valley region and we continue to send our thoughts and prayers their way," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "While we regret that we are unable to bring the sport to the community in 2015, we look forward to returning to Northern California in future seasons to put on great racing for our many fans in the area."

Fans who purchased pre-sale tickets for the 2015 Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile presented by Triumph will be offered a complete refund. For more information, please visit http://www.flattrackcalistoga.com or call 888-718-4253.

The 2015 season will conclude on November 20 with the AMA Pro Flat Track Finals at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas. The AMA Pro Flat Track season finale is part of a big doubleheader weekend, which will also feature the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday night Nov. 21, an event bringing together the leading AMA Pro Flat Track racers to compete against top domestic and international riders from other disciplines of motorcycle racing. For tickets and information, please visit http://www.superprestigio.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63743


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Track Live's Top 10 Videos From Q1 2015​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cory Texter Sweeps AMA All-Star Flat Track Series Randy Texter Memorial Race​*
The AMA All-Star Flat Track Series returned to the York Fairgrounds in York, Pennsylvania for the Randy Texter Memorial Race on 9/26/2015. Randy Texter was born on June 14, 1962 in nearby Lancaster, Pennsylvania. He worked his way up to the professional ranks in the AMA Grand National Flat Track series in the early 1980s.

Randy continued to race the Grand Nationals throughout the 1980s and early 1990s. Texter found even more success road racing in the Harley-Davidson 883 Sportster Series, formerly called the U.S. Twin Sports Series when it was launched in 1989. Texter won the 1990 U.S. Twin Sports title by scoring the victory in the winner-take-all series finale at Daytona International Speedway.

By the late 1990s Randy Texter scaled back his racing efforts to focus on running the family's Harley-Davidson dealership and eventually began to work with his son and daughter as they pursued their racing careers. While Cory and Shayna Texter were born into a racing family they didn't always have aspirations of professional racing careers on their mind. It wasn't until 2004 when the duo began entering flat track races with the support of their father Randy Texter. The Texter siblings soon discovered they had a talent for pitching motorcycles into flat dirt corners and began to win races. Cory turned pro in 2007 and Shayna soon followed.

In 2010 Randy Texter passed away due to complications from his battle with cancer. Both Cory and Shayna struggled for a while following the death of their father. The two had to lean on one another more than ever before. Since 2012 the AMA All-Star Flat Track Series has promoted the Randy Texter Memorial Race at the York Fairgrounds in York, Pennsylvania. Randy's son Cory won the 450 cc singles class race at the inaugural event, but 2015 was the first time Cory had a 750 twin to enter into the event. "This track is only about 35 minutes from my house so I was looking forward to this race. It's also very special because it's the Randy Texter Memorial. Obviously, I really wanted to win this race for my Dad so I prepared for it as best as I could," said K&N filters sponsored racer Cory Texter.

No matter how much a racer prepares for an event, there is always some level of nervousness heading into a race. Cory said, "I felt good all day. Not great, but good. We made some changes throughout practice that really helped. The track was getting more dry and technical throughout the day so we had to make sure we were prepared for it." Fortunately when the time came Cory Texter snagged the hole shot in the 450 main where he continued to open up a gap on the rest of the field. Cory went on to capture the checkers in the 450 main event. "This put a smile on my face, but I knew I had another race to get ready for so there wasn't a huge celebration," said Cory.

Shortly following Cory's win in the 450 class, it was time for the 750 cc twins main event. Cory's 750 cc Twin flat tracker is a very recent build and he's still learning the ins and outs of the bike. "We are learning something new every time I ride this new Vulcan S twin. It feels good taking a new engine and being this competitive just a month into the project," said Texter. Heading to the starting line the shifter was falling off of Cory's Kawasaki Twin. He said "That gave me a few pre-race jitters as I wasn't sure I was even going to make the start." Fortunately Cory and his crew got the bike fixed just in time for Cory to line up in the pole position.

Just like the 450 cc singles class, Cory Texter jumped off the starting line to take the hole shot. "I just tried to stay as smooth as possible. The track had a few big holes in it this late in the day, so I just tried to control the pace and not do anything stupid. There was one rider who was able to match my pace as the laps clicked off. I picked it up a notch the last couple laps and was able to grab the win," said Texter. He continued "Double wins at my Dad's memorial&#8230;it was a great day. I will continue to work hard every day on improving myself and my motorcycle to ensure I finish out the 2015 season strong."

K&N sponsored Cory Texter, and his sister Shayna Texter, rely on K&N air filters to keep their 450 cc single and 750 cc twin flat track motorcycles running at their best during the Harley-Davidson Grand National Championship season. The Calistoga National race in Northern California was postponed due to extreme fires in the area.

It was supposed to be rescheduled, but the AMA announced that the Ramspur Winery Calistoga Half-Mile presented by Triumph, originally scheduled as Round 13 of the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule, has officially been canceled.

This means that Cory's next Grand National race will be the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Finals at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas on November 20, 2015. The AMA Pro Flat Track season finale is part of a big doubleheader weekend, which will also feature the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday November 21, 2015.

*Source:*
http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?id=5582


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica KTM Cup Road Racers Setting Sail​*
A group of five deserving MotoAmerica road racers will get the trip of a lifetime this week when they venture to the Silverstone Circuit in England to take part in the KTM RC Cup World Finals, October 2-4.

MotoAmerica's inaugural KTM RC Cup Champion Gage McAllister will lead the charge as America takes on the world. He'll be joined at Silverstone for the two eight-lap World Final races by two-time race winners Anthony Mazziotto III and Braeden Ortt, and the fourth- and fifth-ranked racers in the 2015 MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup Series, Hayden Schultz and Justin McWilliams.

The five will take on a field made up of the top five from the KTM RC Cup Series from six other countries in a battle that will take place on the 3.6-mile Silverstone circuit in East Midlands, England. The KTM RC Cup World Finals will run in conjunction with the 2015 MCE Insurance British Superbike Championship round and will run as a race within a race with the BSB round of the KTM RC Cup.

The battle for the top five in the 2015 MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup Series went down to the wire at the New Jersey Motorsports Park, September 11-13, with Schultz and McWilliams securing the last two spots in the final race.

"I'm not really sure what we're going to be put up against with the other riders," said McAllister, who won five MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup races en route to the title. "Just because they are on different tires (Metzler and not the Dunlop spec tires used in MotoAmerica) and they don't run rain (tires) in the rain and I think it rains over there a lot. If it rains and we're on DOTs then it is going to be a lot different racing, but either way I'm looking forward to a good battle. Everybody there is there for a reason so it's going to be a good race."

Mazziotto, meanwhile, was planning on playing video games prior to heading to England to help familiarize himself with a new racetrack.

"Heading to Silverstone is going to definitely be a game-changer," Mazziotto said. "I may have to learn to ride the DOTs in the wet as it goes on, but I hope us Americans can make a good group and learn the track fast and maybe we can make a gap on everyone else - show that USA Proud and that we do it well over here."

McAllister wasn't expecting an overly difficult learning curve, and is confident the Americans can get up to speed quickly.

"Just some on-board videos," McAllister said of his pre-race learning experience. "That's normally what I focus on if I don't know the track. Just a couple of laps so you know where it's going. Luckily these bikes only have so much of a limit, so it's easy to reach that limit and learning the track on a bike that's not so fast is easier."

MotoAmerica President and three-time World Champion Wayne Rainey knows the feeling of that first international race.

"There's nothing like going overseas for your first race," Rainey said. "It's an experience these kids will never forget and they need to enjoy it for all it's worth. They get to ride on a really nice Grand Prix track and they get to race against other kids from around the world to see how they stack up. It doesn't get much better than that. I'm pumped for them and wish them the best. I know they will represent MotoAmerica in the best way possible."

The five riders from the MotoAmerica Series range in age from 15 (Mazziotto and Ortt) to 22 (McWilliams). The riders will represent four states - California (McAllister), New Jersey (Mazziotto), Florida (Schultz), Texas (McWilliams) - and Canada (Ortt).

Ortt, who finished third in the MotoAmerica RC Cup Series, will be riding with a broken hand, the result of his practice crash at NJMP. He is scheduled to undergo surgery after returning from Great Britain.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/39526/Racing-Article/MotoAmerica-KTM-Cup-Road-Racers-Setting-Sail.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Defending Champion Jared Mees Will Enter AMA Pro Flat Track Season Finale In Las Vegas With Seven Point Lead Over Bryan Smith In Premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Class​*
The 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship will be decided in Las Vegas, on a purpose-built short track inside the dome of the Orleans Arena on Friday night, Nov. 20.

Defending champion Jared Mees has put together another monster year and he'll enter the season's final round with a seven point advantage over Bryan Smith and a 20 point edge over Kenny Coolbeth Jr. in the standings.

The rivalry between Mees and Smith this season has been nothing short of fascinating, and the two will duke it out one final time on a track that neither have competed on before, and under a modified format specifically tuned for the purpose-built short track, which measures in at just under a tenth of a mile.

Mees will ride the No. 1 Montgomeryville Cycle Center Honda CRF450R in Las Vegas and Smith will pilot the No. 42 Crosley Radio Honda CRF450R in a last-ditch attempt to steal his first-career Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship with one round to go.

Mees and Smith's rivalry is evidenced by the fact that both have finished within one position of each other four times this season, including three occasions where they finished one-two at both Springfield Miles and the Du Quoin Mile, with Smith winning all three races over Mees.

Though Smith has recorded five wins to Mees' one this season, Mees is the one who will be licking his chops come Nov. 20, as he has proven to be far more superior in Short Track races than Smith throughout the course of their prolific careers.

Mees finished second and 11th to begin the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season on Daytona's Short Track, while Smith finished 16th and failed to make the second main event of the doubleheader that weekend.

In the only other non-traditional Half-Mile or Mile event this season, Mees came up short in an attempt to break Henry Wiles' streak of 10 consecutive Peoria TT victories and had to settle with second. As for Smith, much like at Daytona, he was never able to gain any kind of momentum on his Honda and as a result, finished 11th at Peoria.

There is little doubt that on paper, Mees appears to be the clear-cut favorite to claim his third Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship in four years. He's in his prime and racing for everything on a short track with a seven-point lead against a competitor (Smith) whose Achilles heel has been these types of races.

Not so fast.

Though he hasn't had the same kind of success that Mees has had on short tracks, Smith is still a GNC1 racer and a very skilled one at that, and seven points is not insurmountable by any means.

This will be the first time that anyone in the field has competed at the Orleans Arena, and with the newly-implemented event format specifically tuned for the evening, anything can happen.

The magic number for Smith is seven, as he will need to earn seven or more points than Mees in Las Vegas in order to earn the championship.

There have been two instances this season where Smith has gained seven or more points than Mees in a single race. The most recent occurrence happened at the Charlotte Half-Mile on Aug. 29, when Smith earned the victory, Dash for Cash win, and Lap Leader and was awarded 25 points while Mees suffered a mechanical and finished 17th, earning just two points.

If anything close to what occurred in Charlotte were to transpire in Las Vegas on Nov. 20, then Smith would be crowned champion.

There are multiple scenarios that could determine the fate of the two championship hopefuls at the season finale. If Smith wins at Las Vegas, and Mees finishes third or worse, then Smith would earn the championship over Mees, assuming neither competitor receives a Dash for Cash point or Lap Leader point.

Furthermore, if Smith finishes second at Las Vegas, he would need Mees to finish seventh or worse, an unlikely scenario, in order to claim the No. 1 plate. If Mees finishes second or better, he will claim the championship regardless of Smith's finishing position. If both Mees and Smith were to end the season with the same amount of points, then Smith would earn the tiebreaker, which is based off of wins recorded in 2015, and win the championship.

The bottom line is that it's likely a 'win or bust' situation for Smith in Las Vegas, and considering the fact that he's won more races than any other rider on the circuit this season, he's probably up to the challenge.

Regardless of the outcome next round, Smith and Mees, along with the rest of the AMA Pro Flat Track competitors, have put on a remarkable show all season long, and the highly-anticipated Season Finale in Las Vegas will culminate the 2015 season perfectly.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63755


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haaker Wins Denver EnduroCross​*
It was another Webb/Haaker showdown in the GEICO AMA EnduroCross Championship (round six) at Denver's National Western Complex in Colorado, October 3. The two title contenders went at it again for the win, this time the spoils going to Colton Haaker. Last week in Sacramento, Cody Webb got the upper hand.

Unfortunately for Haaker, after all of his hard work, the Rockstar Husqvarna rider gained just one point on series leader Webb.

Earlier in the program, Webb won both his heat race, giving him a championship point, and the evening Hot Lap, giving him another point, which kept the damage of losing to Haaker in the main event to a minimum. (The difference between first and second is three points.) Webb's lead over Haaker in the championship dropped from seven to six points.

The main event was an exciting one, with Haaker grabbing the Nexen Tire Holeshot and Webb settling into second.

Webb eventually passed Haaker for the lead on lap three and it appeared it was going to be another win for Webb.

Haaker found himself in a battle for second place with FMF KTM's Taylor Robert.

The two traded positions several times before Haaker took control and started reeling Webb back in.

Haaker eventually got alongside Webb when Webb momentarily slid out three laps from the end. This ended up giving Haaker the advantage he needed to take over the lead, which he held to the finish.

At that point, Webb chose not to go after Haaker. He instead spent the rest of the race concentrating on defending the second-place position from Robert, which he did successfully.

"That was a long 15 laps and I kind of pumped up," Webb said. "It is hard to be up front for that long."

"Cody has been so solid in the heats and hot laps, so I have been losing points," Haaker said. "So I knew it was important to get the win in the main and gain a point for the night."

For Robert, it was his third straight podium finish since returning to the series from injury.

Beta's Kyle Redmond finished fourth, while Gas Gas rider Geoff Aaron rounded out the top five overall.

Sixth went to Max Gerston (Beta), followed by Mike Brown (Husqvarna), Nick Thompson (KTM), Eric Rhoten (Yamaha) and Destry Abbott (Kawasaki).
Rachel Gutish, on the FMF/RPM Maxxis KTM, won the Women's main event over Melissa Harten and Sandra Gomez.

*RESULTS 2015 GEICO EnduroCross Championship Denver, Colorado Results: October 3, 2015*
1. Colton Haaker Husqvarna
2. Cody Webb KTM
3. Taylor Robert KTM
4. Kyle Redmond Beta
5. Geoff Aaron Gas Gas
6. Max Gerston Beta
7. Mike Brown Husqvarna
8. Nick Thompson KTM
9. Eric Rhoten Yamaha
10. Destry Abbott Kawasaki
11. Ty Tremaine KTM
12. Noah Kepple KTM
13. Mitch Carvolth KTM

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/695/39540/Racing-Article/Haaker-Wins-Denver-EnduroCross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larry McBride Confined To Home While Wounds Heal, Valdosta Unlikely​*
Top Fuel Motorcycle legend Larry "Spiderman" McBride has been confined to his home for the past week under doctor's orders.

The 14-time Top Fuel champion continues to recover from burns to his lower body sustained at the IDBL Orient Express U.S. Nationals at Atco Raceway Sept. 13, where he suffered a major explosion.

As part of his pre-skin graft debridement, the process of removing dead tissue from wounds, McBride is visited by a medical professional twice a day for cleanings.

"It hurts," McBride said.

The doctor wants McBride to stay home to minimize the risk of infection.

"At this point the chance of me making the finals in Valdosta is slim to none," McBride said dejectedly. "My doctor told me if it makes me feel better he will give me a 10-percent chance, but it's a long shot."

The Spiderman will soon have skin graft surgery.

Stay with Cycledrag.com for the latest on McBride.

Please join Cycledrag.com in wishing McBride a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.

McBride thanked his primary sponsors; Pingel Enterprise, Trim-Tex Drywall Products, Drag Specialties-Parts Unlimited, Red Line Synthetic Oil Corporation and Final Swipe Merchant Services.

Web-Cam, Vance & Hines Motorsports, PR Factory Store, Ferrea Valves, Kibblewhite, Precision Machine, World Wide Bearings, Vanson Leathers, Millennium Technologies, Belt Drives Ltd, Simpson Race Products, Nitrous Express, APE, EK Chain, Arias Pistons, Cometic Gaskets, B&J Transmission, Carolina Cycle, L.A. Sleeve, PJ1, Mickey Thompson Tires, Valco, Goodridge, Carlisle Belts and Gates Belts.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/larry-mcbride-confined-to-home-while-wounds-heal-valdosta-unlikely


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jeffrey Carvery Jr. taking a victory lap​*
*Jeffrey Carver Jr. Sweeps All Stars Day One​*
National No. 23 Jeffrey Carvery Jr. on a Ron Wood prepared Rotax framer swept the All Star National Flat Track Series race in Willow Springs, Carver Jr. won his Heat, Dash for Cash, and Main Event. Sammy Halbert finished second while Jared Mees finished third.

The All Star National Flat Track Series will be once again racing Sunday at Willow Springs Raceway.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*King of Cool Wins In Florida​*
Three time Grand National Champion National No. 2 Kenny Coolbeth Jr. made the drive over to Ocala Florida, to the Marion County Speedway to race with the Southern Dirt Track Association, Coolbeth Jr. won both Classes he raced in on Saturday night.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team Arana Happy To Put Reading In The Rearview Mirror​*
After two days of rain, everyone at Maple Grove Raceway was happy to see a dry racetrack Sunday, but for the father/son duo of Hector Arana Sr. and Hector Arana Jr. of the Lucas Oil Pro Stock Motorcycle Buell race team, it still felt like a washout as both men exited the NHRA Keystone Nationals far earlier than they had hoped.

Arana Jr., who entered the race fresh off a victory over his father last weekend in St. Louis, was hoping to chop away at the 34-point deficit he had to championship leader Andrew Hines. Instead, he fouled out on the second round, with Hines ultimately moving on and padding his margin.

"I don't know, I don't know, I don't know," an exasperated Arana Jr. said. "That was a total screwup. Very, very frustrating but nothing we can do about it but go to the next race and make up for it, so hopefully we can do just that.

"We'll see what happens with Andrew and the others. It is what it is, so, you know, I feel bad because all of the hard work everybody else has done and I feel like I screwed it up. Whatever; I just want to go on to the next one."

After a weird two days of qualifying that ended with only one round completed and Arana Jr. back in the 11th slot, the contender rose up and beat Scotty Pollacheck with a 6.822-second pass at 196.90 mph to Pollacheck's resigned 16.865 at 38.00 mph.

But Arana Jr. was a little too anxious against Chip Ellis, jumping the green light .168-second too early and handing the win to his opponent.

"I'm ready for a weekend off. It's been crazy since Indy. I've been gone every weekend because when we weren't racing, we were testing and it has been non-stop, so it will be nice to have one weekend off and get a little bit of a breather, for sure."

Race day was even worse for Arana Sr., who got a jump on Round 1 foe Jerry Savoie only to get passed and beaten with a 6.875 at 194.24 mph to his 6.954 at 179.21 mph.

"This weekend, it was tough for the team, for the whole team," Arana Sr. said. "But anyway, we just gotta lick our wounds and see where we missed the tune-up so we don't have these same problems again. I plan to forget all about this mess and go to the next event with a clean sheet of paper.

"We definitely need a weekend off. It's going to be great to relax just a little bit and not be under the gun for a few days. Then we'll head to Dallas and try to win another race. There's no panic over here. We'll be fine."

The tour takes a weekend off before returning to action Oct. 16-18 at Texas Motorplex near Dallas.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/team-arana-happy-to-put-reading-in-the-rearview-mirror


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andrew Hines Extends Pro Stock Motorcycle Point Lead With Reading Win​*
In Pro Stock Motorcycle Sunday at the NHRA Keystone Nationals, Andrew Hines picked up his third win of the season and second in the Countdown with a 6.794 at 197.25 win over Chip Ellis on his Screamin' Eagle Vance & Hines Harley-Davidson. Hines, the four-time and defending world champ, picked up his second win at Reading and 41st of his career, which ties him for second on the all-time category wins list with Angelle Sampey.

"That win light came on for the final and I was over the moon," said Hines, who extends his points lead over teammate Eddie Krawiec to 89 points. "I know how fast Chip had been all weekend and all year. Luckily, we were able to dip into the 6.7's with him and put up a nice, tight final round for the fans."

Ellis was appearing in his second final of the season on his Pirana Z/Pippin Trucking Buell, also earning a runner-up finish at Indianapolis. He is still searching for his first win since Englishtown, N.J. in 2008. Ellis is now sixth in Pro Stock Motorcycle points.

The NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series begins the second half of the Countdown to the Championship playoffs in two weeks at the AAA Texas NHRA FallNationals, Oct. 15-18, at the Texas Motorplex in Ennis, Texas.






*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/andrew-hines-extends-pro-stock-motorcycle-point-lead-with-reading-win


----------



## Ckg2011

*National No. 69 Halbert, National No. 23 Carver Jr., National No. 1 Mees.​*
*Jeffrey Carver Jr. Wins All Stars In Willow Springs​*
It'a all Jeffrey Carver Jr. all the time in the All Star National Flat Track Series in Willow Springs on Sunday, Carver Jr. once again won his Heat, but during his Heat, Carver Jr's steel shoe can loose and caused his leg get kicked up in the air in the corner, the steel shoe hit Carver Jr. in the back of the helmet before falling off completely.

Sammy Halbert won the big money Dash for Cash.

In the Main Event it was all Jeffrey Carver Jr. Sammy Halbert finished in second spot, Jared Mees finished a hard fought third place, during the Main, Jared's face shield broke off and he got hit in the face with a rock, but Jared finished the race on the podium.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lucas Oil MX 2016 Slate Features 12 Events​*
MX Sports Pro Racing and NBC Sports unveiled the 2016 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship schedule on Monday.

The championship will once again consist of 12 rounds of competition, composed of 24 motos that will take the star-studded field of international riders to 11 different states, including the highly anticipated return of the Southwick National in Southwick, Mass., for the first time since the 2013 season.

"When we made the decision to leave Southwick at the conclusion of the 2013 season there was always a belief that we would return there in the near future.

We are proud to say that the time has come to bring the championship back to 'the sandbox,' filling a void many fans and members of the industry have felt the last three years," said MX Sports Pro Racing President Davey Coombs.

"We are excited to return to the passionate fans in New England and showcase one of the most beloved and unique venues of the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship."

The 2016 season will open with back-to-back rounds in California, once again kicking off with the iconic Hangtown Motocross Classic just outside the state capital of Sacramento on May 21.

The oldest round of the championship has served as the season opener for nine of the past 12 seasons and surprisingly is the only track in the championship at which defending champion Dungey has never won.

From there, the series will travel south to the heart of the motocross racing community in Southern California with its annual visit to Glen Helen Raceway in San Bernardino on May 28 over Memorial Day Weekend.

The championship will make one more stop in the western portion of the country at Colorado's picturesque Thunder Valley MX Park just outside Denver on June 3 before heading east for the heart of the 2016 season.

Following the first off weekend of the summer, Mount Morris, Pa.'s High Point Raceway (June 18 ) will start a six-week stretch that will take the world's best riders to Muddy Creek Raceway in Blountville, Tenn. (June 25), Buchanan, Mich.'s RedBud MX for Independence Day (July 2), the sands of Southwick MX Park (July 9), Spring Creek MX Park in Millville, Minn. (July 16), and Washougal, Wash.'s Washougal MX Park (July 23).

Following a final two-week break in action, the stretch run of the 2016 season will span across three consecutive weekends, beginning at the hallowed grounds of Unadilla MX in New Berlin, N.Y. on Aug. 13.

Southern Maryland's Budds Creek MX Park, in the shadow of the nation's capital of Washington D.C., will host the penultimate round of the championship on Aug. 20 before a pair of champions are crowned at Lucas Oil Pro Motocross' newest venue of Ironman Raceway in Crawfordsville, Ind., on Aug. 27.

*2016 Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship Schedule*
May 21 - Hangtown Motocross Classic - Sacramento, Calif.
May 28 - Glen Helen Raceway - San Bernardino, Calif.
June 4 - Thunder Valley MX Park - Lakewood, Colo.
June 18 - High Point Raceway - Mt. Morris, Pa.
June 25 - Muddy Creek Raceway - Blountville, Tenn.
July 2 - RedBud MX - Buchanan, Mich.
July 9 - Southwick MX Park - Southwick, Mass.
July 16 - Spring Creek MX Park - Millville, Minn.
July 23 - Washougal MX Park - Washougal, Wash.
Aug. 13 - Unadilla MX - New Berlin, N.Y.
Aug.20 - Budds Creek MX Park - Mechanicsville, Md.
Aug. 27 - Ironman Raceway - Crawfordsville, Ind.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...s/lucas-oil-mx-2016-slate-features-12-events/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup Riders Fare Well​*
The MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup racers who ventured to Great Britain, October 2-4, did their National Series proud by putting two different riders on the podium in the two thrilling KTM RC Cup World Finals races at the Silverstone Circuit in East Midlands.

The North Americans were led in their battle against the world's best KTM RC Cup racers by Braeden Ortt, the 15-year-old Canadian who ventured to England fresh off his third-place finish in the MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup Championship. Ortt put his RC 390 on the podium in both races, finishing third on Saturday and second on Sunday to end up third overall in the World Championship.

Ortt was just .008 of a second from winning Sunday's final after coming up just .450 of a second from victory on Saturday. Hayden Schultz, who finished fourth in the 2015 MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup Series, was also on the podium on Sunday after finishing a close third.

"This race was very close, much closer than Saturday," said Ortt, who was racing with broken bones in his right hand after crashing during practice in the MotoAmerica finale at New Jersey Motorsports Park, after Sunday's race.

"Unfortunately, there were a few more crashes. Hayden (Schultz) redeemed himself. It always makes me proud to see North America represented well."

Ortt had a plan for the race, he said, but "instincts kicked in and I completely abandoned my plan. What I didn't plan for was getting stuffed in the very last corner. I thought I won so I was super pumped. That was a bit of a disappointment, but I can't complain about two podiums and third overall in the World Championship."

Sunday's race was the closest of the two with the top 10 separated by just .866 of a second.

Schultz started Sunday's race from pole position after recording the fastest lap in Saturday's finale. But he didn't take advantage of his starting position.

"I was fifth or so going into the first turn," he said. "Down the straightaway, there was a big drafting battle. Luckily I was able to avoid all the bikes and bodies flying around."

But, as he did the day before, Schultz eventually found the lead.

"I wasn't sure how that last lap was going to go," he said. "I ended up third on the back straightaway and was able to draft Braeden and lead out of the last turn. I got passed, but I ended up on the podium so I can't complain."

After finishing fifth in Saturday's race, Anthony Mazziotto didn't complete a lap on Sunday, the New Jersey resident getting hit from behind. Unfortunately, the 15 year old suffered three broken fingers in the incident.

"I had a lot of fun, and hopefully next year we can move up and ride something bigger, like an (Yamaha) R6 or a (Suzuki) Gixxer 600," he said despite the setback. "Superstock 600 with MotoAmerica is the plan. Maybe the KTM again, as well."

MotoAmerica's KTM RC Cup Champion Gage McAllister crashed out of Saturday's race but ended up 13th on Sunday after starting from the ninth row of the grid. He was just 1.6 seconds behind race-winner Ulrich.

"I just wanted to make it through the first few laps and continue my push toward the front," McAllister said. "It was working. Halfway through the race, I found myself at the back part of the front group.

The fifth rider in the MotoAmerica group was Justin McWilliams, but the 22 year old ended up crashing out of both races.

"I don't know if I was off line, where there was less grip, leaned over too far, or too hard on the brakes," he said about Sunday's tumble. "This stuff happens. I just have to come back next season and do better."

Saturday's race was won in impressive fashion by 13-year-old Sean Kelly with the Floridian backing up that result with a close fourth on Sunday. Kelly was representing Mexico in the race after competing in that country's 2015 RC Cup Series because he was too young to meet MotoAmerica's minimum age of 14 for the KTM RC Cup.

"In America, you have to be 14 to race (in MotoAmerica's KTM RC 390 Cup class)," Kelly explained following the podium ceremony on Saturday. "We saw an opportunity in Mexico, where you only have to be 13."

*World Finals Race 1*
1. Sean Kelly (MEX)
2. Dijm Ulrich (NED)
3. Braeden Ortt (USA)
4. Robert Schotman (NED)
5. Anthony Mazziotto III (USA)
6. Patrik Pulkkinen (FIN)
7. Thomas Strudwick (GBR)
8. Sasha de Vits (NED)
9. Dennis Stelzer (GER)
10. Joep Overbeeke (NED)

*World Finals Race 2*
1. Dijm Ulrich (NED)
2. Braeden Ortt (USA)
3. Hayden Schultz (USA)
4. Sean Kelly (MEX)
5. Kevin Keyes (GBR)
6. Cameron Fraser (GBR)
7. Lee Hindle (GBR)
8. James Nagy (GBR)
9. Patrik Pulkkinen (FIN)
10. Joep Overbeeke (NED)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/711/39541/Racing-Article/MotoAmerica-KTM-RC-Cup-Riders-Fare-Well.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weekend Preview: Summit Racing Equipment World Finals Featuring Nitro Jam At Memphis International Raceway​*
The Summit Racing Equipment World Finals featuring Nitro Jam takes place this weekend at Memphis International Raceway (MIR). The final race of the 2015 season will be highlighted by crowning champions in 14 classes in sportsman and professional racing on October 9 - 10.

The 2015 Nitro Jam Drag Racing Series has visited 11 venues across the U.S. and Canada over the course of the last eight months. There has been 28 different winners across five professional classes and a multitude of first time winners across all categories. In addition, the Crower Pro Mod class enjoyed their first season back with the International Hot Rod Association (IHRA) after being absent for several years and witnessed a different winner at each event.

This year's Summit Racing Equipment World Finals featuring Nitro Jam differs from previous season finales as four professional champions are yet to be crowned. The point's battle has been tight all year and it will come down to the final pass on the quarter-mile in AMSOIL Nitro Funny Car presented by Aeromotive, Crower Pro Mod, Pro Stock and Nitro Harley. As little as 28 points separate number one and two in the Pro Stock class and as much as 91 points separate the top-two in Nitro Funny car.

Jay Turner is a three-time IHRA World Champion and sits in the top spot in the Nitro Harley class. Tracy Kile is in second with a 67 point deficit. Turner leads the winners in Nitro Harley with four and Kile has two wins with two runner-up finishes.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/weekend-pr...ng-nitro-jam-at-memphis-international-raceway


----------



## Ckg2011

*Superbike Racing Legend Josh Hayes To Race Superprestigio of The Americas​*
Iconic MotoAmerica AMA Superbike racer Josh Hayes will race the Superprestigio of the Americas at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas on Saturday, Nov. 21, 2015.

Hayes will race a Yamaha YZ-450F-based machine in the competition.

Hayes is quite simply one of the most dominant riders in the history of AMA Superbike. His numbers speak for themselves:

A four-time AMA Superbike title winner with Monster Energy/Graves Motorsports Yamaha, Hayes is ranked second all-time for AMA Superbike championships, wins, with 58 career victories, and poles, with 37.

This season marked the 18th season on the pro circuit for Hayes. He won a series leading 10 races, but came up just four-points shy of winning another AMA Superbike title.

Even at the highest level of motorcycle racing Hayes has proved his mettle.

He turned a lot of heads with his solid MotoGP wildcard performance at Valencia in 2011 where he finished seventh.

Like many road racers Hayes has used flat track as a form of training to keep him sharp for Superbike competition, so racing on the indoor short track won't be totally unfamiliar to him, but it will mark his first time racing against some of the best flat trackers in the world.

For Hayes the Superprestigio of the Americas will present a unique challenge.

"When you look at some of the guys coming to compete in Las Vegas, the competition level is going to be extremely high," Hayes said. "I've raced some local flat track events in Southern California, but I'm definitely putting myself at the low end of the experience spectrum at the Superprestigio. I'm a racer so I'll go out there and give it my best shot. We all want to be at the top no matter what kind of racing we do."

Hayes joins AMA Pro Grand National Champions Jared Mees, Jake Johnson, Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. and Brad Baker, along with X Games Flat Track Gold Medalist Bryan Smith as riders already invited to the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas (SOTA'15).

"I have my own personal bike and Keith (Yamaha racing boss Keith McCarty) has offered to let me test a bike they've built," Hayes explained. "So I'm not sure which one I'll ride yet. I'm looking forward to racing in Las Vegas and having a lot of fun. I haven't had a chance to get my focus on getting prepared for the race yet, but that's coming soon. I still have a little time."

Saturday night's Superprestigio of the Americas will be the culmination of an exciting doubleheader weekend of racing. Friday night at the Orleans Arena will witness the AMA Pro Flat Track Final, a race that will decide this year's AMA Pro Grand National Championship.

Keep posted for future announcements of other riders who will be invited to SOTA'15.

Spots are still open for additional AMA Pro Grand National riders to qualify and some of those won't be decided until the night before the event. More details to come at www.superprestigio.com.

The Superprestigio of the Americas (SOTA'15) will bring together leading motorcycle racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines from around the world to compete head to head with the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track on a specially-designed indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas on Nov. 21, 2015. The special race is part of the big Las Vegas doubleheader weekend with the AMA Pro Flat Track finale taking place the night before (Nov. 20, 2015) on the same track. #VegasFT

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63798


----------



## Ckg2011

*Special Superprestigio of The Americas Ring Will Be Wwarded To Event Winner​*
The winner of the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas at Orleans Arena on Nov. 21, 2015, will be awarded a very special memento of their accomplishment, a specially designed commemorative champion's ring from Thom Duma Fine Jewelers valued at over $10,000.

"We're happy to be able to award the winner of the 2015 Superprestigio of the Americas this special ring," said Steve McLaughlin, president of SMI, the company promoting the event. "We hope it's the start of a long tradition and having a keepsake like this is something that a rider can cherish for a lifetime."

The special Superprestigio of the Americas Champion's Ring is designed by former AMA Pro Grand National racer Tommy Duma.

The ring is 14-karat yellow gold featuring the number one inlaid with 14 diamonds. One side of the ring features sculpted racing motorcycles and the other sides display the Superprestigio of the Americas, AMA and FIM logos.

Thom Duma Fine Jewelers is based out of Warren, Ohio and the company has been in business for more than a century. The high-end, custom jeweler is most prominently known for their "Racer Series" of customizable, flat-track themed jewelry.

"It's an honor to design and present this special ring to the champion of the Superprestigio of the Americas," said Duma. "Having a distinctive keepsake such as this, will be a fond reminder for years to come of the momentous accomplishment of being the very first champion of this prestigious competition."

For more information on Thom Duma Fine Jewelers, please visit www.tdfj.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63787


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati Scrambler​*
*AMA Pro Flat Track Motorcycles Will Be On Display At 11th Annual Barber Vintage Festival Presented By Triumph Dealers of North America This Weekend, October 9-11, 2015​*
AMA Pro Flat Track will have a display located in the "Fan Zone" at Barber Motorsports Park in Birmingham, Alabama for this weekend's Barber Vintage Festival, scheduled for October 9-11.

The festival will feature many fascinating motorcycles both old and new, and is expected to draw thousands of motorcycle enthusiasts from all across the U.S.

"This is an excellent opportunity for us to put the sport on display in front of thousands of motorcycle racing fans," said Michael Gentry, Chief Operating Officer of AMA Pro Racing. "We look forward to seeing our diehard fans and making some new ones at the Barber Vintage Festival this weekend."

There will be many motorcycles on display this weekend at the Barber Vintage Festival, including the very machines that are used in AMA Pro Flat Track competition today.

The Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati Scrambler, which was ridden by AMA Pro Flat Track Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitor Johnny Lewis and three-time World Superbike champion Troy Bayliss this season, will be on full display for everyone to enjoy.

A vintage Harley-Davidson, the powerful Kawasaki EX650 and the newly-designed Yamaha FZ 07 will also be on display under the AMA Pro Flat Track tent.

In addition to the motorcycles that are currently being used in competition today, the museum will provide the AMA Pro Flat Track display with the 1970 Champion/Honda dirt tracker that former AMA Pro Flat Track competitor Rick Hocking used to ride.

The annual Barber Vintage Festival is one of the most highly anticipated motorcycle events in the world.

The three-day festival features the America's First Fan Zone with food and entertainment, Ace Corner, a Century Parade, a swap meet with hundreds of vendors selling vintage motorcycles and parts, as well as the AMCA and VJMC gatherings, and the Motorcycle Classics show.

The AMA Pro Flat Track booth will be icing on the cake for those who hold a passion for motorcycle racing.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63799


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nicky Hayden Moving To World Superbike With Honda​*
Nicky Hayden has made it official - he will be leaving MotoGP after this season and head to World Superbike to race for Team Kate Honda.

In doing so Hayden will attempt to become the first rider ever to win both the MotoGP and World Superbike championships.

Hayden leaves MotoGP after a 13-year career in the series, which included winning the MotoGP World Championship in 2006 (the last American to claim the title), scoring three MotoGP wins, 28 podiums and five poles.

"These last two years obviously haven't been so good," said the 34-year-old Hayden. "I haven't been able to get the results on an Open Honda to really keep a high level bike in MotoGP. I've always though World Superbike was something I'd like to try. I liked the racing there, the opportunity felt like a good fit.

"I'm getting a bit older, but I still enjoy the sport and the game. It'll be a fresh challenge and a new opportunity to go there and have some more fun. Of course I'll miss MotoGP and I've had a great opportunity here and been part of some great teams and worked with some great people but nothing lasts forever and we have to keep moving, go to World Superbike with Honda and hopefully have some fun."

Valentino Rossi, who battled Hayden to the wire for the 2006 MotoGP title talked about Hayden's departure.

"It is a great shame for MotoGP to lose Nicky because he is a great rider but also a great guy," Rossi said. "It's always good fun to share time with Nicky. I have a lot of great memories and maybe I was the first to see Nicky when he arrived in Japan, for his first test with Honda."

"I'm part of the best moment in his career because he beat me at the last race and became world champion. For sure we will miss him a lot, but I hope he can enjoy Superbike and I hope that the Honda is strong, because I hope to see him on the podium and fight for the victory."

Hayden should give a much needed boost to the popularity of World Superbike. The series hasn't had a leading American contender since Ben Spies won the championship in 2009.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/710/39551/...den-Moving-to-World-Superbike-with-Honda.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Rick Eaton Looking For A Big NHRA Win This Weekend​*
We are racing in Atlanta this weekend at my first ever, NHRA Division 2 Final. The winner of this event will move onto the NHRA World Finals in Pomona, California and a chance to be the 2015 NHRA World Champion.

The talent in the Atlanta Dragway field is strong this weekend.

It is loaded with past national event winners, numerous tour champions, and some exciting, new, young talent. To make it extra tough, we also have to share the track with the 2014 NHRA World Champ, Roy Hagadorn.

It's probably the toughest bike field I have ever faced but we are ready for the challenge.

Qualifying started today and we are looking very strong. The bike is running flawlessly and the rider seems to be doing his job also.

The weather has been a pleasant change from the South Florida heat so our energy level is sky high this weekend. We are hoping to continue the momentum we started today.

This is the first time I have ever raced down Atlanta Dragway so we had a learning curve here.

Each track is a bit different when it comes time to tune the bike and race .

We were very close on our tune-up today but we missed it a little bit. We will break out the PC in the morning, make some changes to the MSD MC-4 set-up, and that should cure the minimal amount of tire spin we were having downtrack today.

The track prep was excellent so the tire spin really surprised us. This event is also one of the more challenging ones for my team.

We have a 1,200 mile round trip from Paradise South to Atlanta. Logistics, improper diet, improper rest, and numerous other factors are all trying to derail our trip to the winner's circle.

Our November schedule is up in the air and dependent upon this weekend's performance. If we win in Atlanta we will move onto Pomona and we will race for the NHRA World Championship.

If we are not that fortunate in our first NHRA Division Final, our next big race will be 3 days, $5,000 to win each day, at an IHRA event against the cars at Immokalee. The week after that we will be in Valdosta, GA for the Manufacturer's Cup World Finals.

Our recent win in Rockingham, NC moved us from #33 to #4 in points on the Man Cup tour, so we are challenging for a couple titles at the moment.

We have had a great year and none of this would be possible without help. I'd like to thank my brother and Crew Chief, Chuck Eaton, for traveling thousands of miles with me on the road this year.

I also need to thank MSD and Don Plesser for the electronic guidance, MTC for their outstanding clutches, blocks, rings and pistons, South County Cycle, the NHRA, Atlanta Dragway, our team mascot Lulu, and last but not least, Mickey Thompson for their "Stickey Mickey" slick that I trust 100% on every track.

*Source:*
http://www.dragbike.com/rick-eaton-looking-for-a-big-nhra-win-this-weekend/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Marvin Musquin To Miss Red Bull Straight Rhythm​*
Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin will reportedly miss the Red Bull Straight Rhythm event this Saturday after undergoing surgery after the Motocross of Nations on a wrist injury that has bothered him since crashing at Round 3 of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross at Thunder Valley.

Musquin raced through the season, finishing a close second to Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Jeremy Martin for the 250MX championship. After the season, Musquin also raced the Motocross of Nations, helping his home country of France to a second straight title.

In a Tweet this morning, KTM Factory Racing announced that Musquin would miss the event tomorrow. Last year, Musquin won the Lites Class over fellow KTM rider Justin Hill.

In a Facebook post, which you can read below, Musquin said that he hopes to return at Geneva prior to Anaheim.



> Since My crash in Lakewood, I was racing with an injury, which got worse races after races. I knew at the time that if I kept riding like this it wasn't good but I couldn't give up on the outdoor championship. Once the outdoor season was over, I met Dr Ardouin, from France, a hand specialist. It was clear I needed surgery. But I didn't want to miss the Mx Des Nations, for myself but also for all the French fans and for my country.
> 
> Monday morning after Ernee, I went back to see the doctor to do more exams which confirmed the necessity of the surgery. Dr Ardouin operated on my wrist. While on the operating table, the doctor couldn't believe how much damages I made. He still doesn't know how I was able to ride or even just use my hand.
> 
> To make it simple, I stretched my ligaments in my wrist in Lakewood, then my wrist was loose, and the bone was irritating my tendons which were very inflamed. The bone was filing the tendons, which cut one of them and half of the other one. That explains why I couldn't move my pinky anymore.
> 
> I also had a compressed nerve in the elbow and the wrist, which caused the numbness of two of my fingers while riding. It was even more while riding the 450cc, and this is the reason why I had to stop the second Moto in Glen Helen.
> 
> I'm glad we find the issue and we were able to hopefully fix it.
> 
> Now I need some rest to heal, and unfortunately I won't be able to ride the Red Bull straight Rhythm this weekend.
> 
> My next race should be the Supercross of Geneva before the opening of the Supercross Season beginning of January.


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/10/09/marvin-musquin-to-miss-red-bull-straight-rhythm


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roczen, Stewart Top Qualifying At Straight Rhythm​*
Qualifying concluded Friday at the second-annual Red Bull Straight Rhythm at Pomona Raceway. Timed practice yesterday determined today's seeds (1-16), with riders going head-to-head in a best two of three format with the winner advancing to the quarterfinals, semifinals and finals. The higher seed will have the choice of which side they want to run. In the Lites Class, qualifying determined today's seed (1-8 ), eliminating six riders.

Ken Roczen, who underwent back surgery after the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross finale, looks 100 percent, qualifying first with a time of 42.336. Monster Energy Supercross and Lucas Oil Pro Motocross champion Ryan Dungey finished a close second with a time of 42.835. Both riders are competing at the event for the first time.

In his first race back following a sixteen-month suspension, James Stewart qualified third with a time of 43.025. Justin Brayton, who finished runner-up to Stewart last year, finished fourth. Dean Wilson, Josh Hansen, Kyle Partridge, Vince Friese, Andrew Short and Kyle Chisholm would round out the top 10.

Ken Roczen will not have to face either James Stewart or Ryan Dungey until the final. Dungey and Stewart, if they were to advance that far, will face off in the semi-finals.

*Open class qualifying times:*

Ken Roczen - 42.336
2. Ryan Dungey - 42.835
3. James Stewart - 43.025
4. Justin Brayton - 43.502
5. Dean Wilson - 43.521
6. Josh Hansen - 44.117
7. Kyle Partridge - 44.405
8. Vince Friese - 44.425
9. Andrew Short - 44.802
10. Kyle Chisholm - 44.901
11. Mike Alessi - 45.285
12. Thomas Ramette - 45.925
13. Adam Enticknap - 46.921
14. Nick Schmidt - 48.593
15. Deven Raper - 49.006
16. Tevin Tapia - 52.729








In the Lites Class, Malcolm Stewart, who pushed his brother James to the edge in the Open Class last year, has moved down to the 250 and topped qualifying with a 44.108. Lucas Oil/Red Bull KTM teammates Jessy Nelson (44.450) and Shane McElrath (44.590) finished second and third. Malcolm will face GEICO Honda's Matt Bisceglia in the first round.

*Lites class qualifying times:*

1. Malcolm Stewart - 44.108
2. Jessy Nelson - 44.450
3. Shane McElrath - 44.590
4. Jordon Smith - 44.632
5. RJ Hampshire - 44.711
6. Michael Leib - 45.303
7. Austin Politelli - 45.439
8. Matt Bisceglia - 46.068








Action kicks off live from Fairplex at 3:30 p.m. EST on RedBull.tv. The racing will replay on November 29 at 1 p.m. EST on NBC.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/10/10/roczen-stewart-top-qualifying-at-straight-rhythm


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart Dominates 2015 Red Bull Straight Rhythm​*
*2015 Red Bull Straight Rhythm Results​*
Two years, one winner - that's the way the Red Bull Straight Rhythm is playing out so far. James Bubba Stewart was once again victorious after pure domination at the second-annual Red Bull Straight Rhythm. The race is a first of its kind; it pits two riders head-to-head down a straight, 3,000-foot-long rhythm section at Auto Club Speedway in Pomona, Calif.

Piloting his Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing RM-Z450, Stewart won two-consecutive rounds in the final in a showdown with fellow Suzuki rider Ken Roczen. Due to the race's best of three format, there was no need for a third round. In the 250cc class, Stewart's younger brother James took the win aboard a GEICO Honda CRF250R.

Stewart was quick from the outset, qualifying third on Friday.

"We found some speed. I've got to clean up a couple of things, but overall it went pretty good. I think I can find a little bit more speed. The right lane is tougher than the left lane, so I think that's why a lot of guys, including myself, messed up on that. Hopefully that will get worn down a little bit, but for now the left side is where you want to go right now. After yesterday I was down a little bit, but the guys on my team told me that when it came race time I would be there. I appreciated their belief in me."

Bubba Stewart continued his speed during the bracket races at the Supercross track with no turns, beating rival Ryan Dungey, the 2015 AMA Motocross and Monster Energy Supercross Champion (Red Bull KTM SX-F450). The final came down to the Suzuki riders Stewart and Roczen, but Stewart was untouchable.

Following the race, Stewart, who sustained 16-month suspension in Supercross/Motocross due to illegal drugs in his system, said: "I appreciate everybody that's been supportive of me while I was off. You don't understand how good this feels, I'm just stoked right now.

"And congratulations to my brother (Malcolm Stewart) for stepping up and winning his class. There was a lot of pressure on me. When I won that first race and I heard these guys cheering for me&#8230; it's been over a year since I've had that. It's just unbelievable. I thank everyone so much."

Yoshimura Suzuki will be back in action next Saturday, Oct. 17, at the Monster Energy Cup at Sam Boyd Stadium in Las Vegas.

*Open Class Final​*





*Top 5 Moments 2015 Red Bull Straight Rhythm​*





*Source:*
https://ultimatemotorcycling.com/2015/10/13/james-stewart-dominates-2015-red-bull-straight-rhythm/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Best Miler Of All Time​*
The AMA Pro Grand National Championship Miles have all been run this season. Bryan Smith won four of the five Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Miles this season and in doing so moved past iconic legends Hank Scott and Jay Springsteen to take over fifth on the all-time wins list.

Smith is building a strong case for being considered one of the leading Milers of all time. Smith now has 16-career Mile wins, meaning only Scott Parker (55 wins), Chris Carr (29 wins), Bubba Shobert (25 wins) and Ricky Graham (23 wins) are ahead of Smith in that category.

To continue reading this Cycle News article, click the link. http://magazine.cyclenews.com/i/585066-cycle-news-2015-issue-41-october-13/112

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63849


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jay Turner Captures Fourth IHRA Nitro Harley Championship​*
The 12th and final International Hot Rod Association (IHRA) Nitro Jam Drag Racing Series race of the season took place at Memphis International Raceway.

The Summit Racing Equipment World Finals featuring Nitro Jam set the stage to crown four Nitro Jam World Champions in AMSOIL Nitro Funny Car presented by Aeromotive, Nitro Harley, Pro Stock and Crower Pro Modified.

The three-day event proved to be one of the most unpredictable and exciting Nitro Jam events of the season. Fans and teams overcame weather and produced the best professional and sportsman racing action in the country.

Two world records were set, two drivers claimed back-to-back championships and the return of the Crower Pro Mod class gave way to a brand new IHRA champion.

Jay Turner returned to championship status and is now a four-time IHRA Nitro Harley World Champion. Turner and Tracy Kile battled it out heading into Memphis for the top spot. Kile did not advance to the semifinals allowing Turner to secure the championship in the first round of eliminations.

Turner went on to win the World Finals and claim his fifth win of the 2015 season. In addition, the 2015 World Champion broke the Nitro Harley ET world record on his final pass.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/jay-turner-captures-fourth-ihra-nitro-harley-championship


----------



## Ckg2011

*FIRST LOOK: Yamaha DT-07 Flat Track Concept​*
Yamaha's race boss Keith McCarty has been having a little fun of late, with Yamaha showing off this awesome FZ-07-based flat track racer at the American International Motorcycle Expo in Orlando, FL.

The DT-07 is only a concept but hints at the sporting future of a machine that's sold through the roof across the world.

Using the FZ-07 'Crossplane Concept' parallel-twin engine, McCarty and his crew fashioned a purpose-built swingarm, frame, modified YZF-R6 conventional-style forks, Öhlins shock, wheels by Propulsion Labs and single piece bodywork to create a rolling tribute to Yamaha's 60 year legacy of manufacturing and competition, with the bike resplendent in the company's famous yellow and black Speedblock color scheme.

"When the FZ-07 was first introduced, we knew that the bike's 'Crossplane Concept' parallel-twin engine had outstanding low- to mid-range torque, which is ideal for flat track racing," commented Keith McCarty, Motorsports Racing Division Manager for Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A. "The FZ-07 is a great bike and also a great platform for customization. We wanted to see what we could do with the bike as a flat tracker, and we're very pleased with the results."

"One of our specific goals with the DT-07 was to retain some of the FZ-07's styling cues," Derek Brooks, Motorcycle Product Planning Manager for Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., added. "I worked with Jeff (Palhegyi) on the design of the bike, and we literally used the FZ-07's fuel tank cover as the basis for the body mold on the DT-07 Concept. The entire bike was essentially built from scratch, and it is Yamaha's interpretation of what a dirt tracker designed from the ground up in 2015 should look like."

Don't expect to see the DT-07 on sale anytime soon, but it's always nice to dream, isn't it?

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/431/39570/Racing-Article/FIRST-LOOK--Yamaha-DT-07-Flat-Track-Concept.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Monster Energy Kawasaki Signs Eli Tomac​*
Today at the AIMExpo in Florida, Monster Energy Kawasaki announced what we've all been expecting: Eli Tomac has moved over from GEICO Honda and will join Wil Hahn on the team in 2016.

Tomac is currently recovering from double shoulder surgery following a crash at the Thunder Valley National that ended his season. After winning the first five motos, and en route to a sixth, Tomac crashed violently at the Colorado circuit, sustaining a dislocated right shoulder and a torn rotator cuff in his left. He is expected to be ready for the Monster Energy Supercross opener in January.

Hahn, who missed most of 2015 due to injuries, returns for a second season with the team. He will be the team's only rider at this weekend's Monster Energy Cup.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/10/15/monster-energy-kawasaki-signs-eli-tomac


----------



## Ckg2011

*$1 Million On The Line In Monster Energy Cup​*
Ryan Dungey has been at the top of his game this year.

The KTM rider captured both the Monster Energy AMA Supercross and Lucas Oil Pro Motocross championships this year, but Saturday he'll face a challenge he hasn't yet conquered.

Dungey has finished second at the Monster Energy Cup the last three consecutive seasons and finished fourth at the inaugural race in 2011.

A win Saturday would give him a sweep of all three major professional championships.

"I need to focus on the task at hand, it's easy to get distracted, but it would be great to win the event. It's something I haven't done yet, so it's something I would really like to do," said Dungey. "If it happens, it happens. I would definitely like to accomplish that. Hopefully, I will get good clean starts and take the joker lane at least one time every race. I just want to enjoy it, have fun and try to get the job done. It would be a nice little cap off to the season."

Dungey will have to beat the best riders the world has to offer if he hopes to win the Monster Energy Cup.

Yoshimura Suzuki's Stewart will compete in his first Monster Energy Cup since winning the race in 2013. With $1 million up for grabs, the two-time Monster Energy Supercross Champion will come out swinging.

"I'm happy to be back. It's going to be an exciting race" said Stewart. "It's been a long year watching these guys go racing and being at home watching them. It was tough being at home. There is a reason why I am coming back now."

RCH/Jimmy John's/Factory Suzuki Racing's Roczen's lone Monster Energy Cup was in 2013, and he finished third overall with 4-4-4 finishes.

"I've only done it one time, when I switched to the 450 class" said Roczen on racing the Monster Energy Cup. "The joker lane is something special that riders like to miss. From the outside, you might look at it and wonder how we could miss it, but as you are racing, we usually just do laps and don't really think about going there. A lot of people have different strategies on when to take the joker, so that's another interesting thing to look forward to on Saturday."

Team Honda HRC's Canard narrowly missed taking home the $1 million prize last year after winning the first two Main Events. A crash and subsequent eighth-place finish in the final Main Event gave him a third-place finish overall.

"It's really difficult to do; I'll be surprised if someone does it this year" said

Canard. "To have come into the first two and having won them, thinking this could really happen. It's a lot of pressure, but really I was focused on just having a good race. I just wanted to win the race regardless of winning $1 million or not."

Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha's Barcia, who won the 2012 Monster Energy Cup, is looking forward to not only winning his second championship, but also winning the $1 million.

"It's a super competitive event every year, obviously, so was nice to win; everyone wants to win the $1 million" said Barcia. "That would have been way better, but to get the overall was cool. It's a different track for sure, lots of obstacles and different things. I always look forward to it and just come here to race."

BTO Sports KTM's Millsaps is the defending champion, finishing 3-4-1 last year. This will mark the first time that he will race the Monster Energy Cup for the BTO Sports KTM team and run the number one plate.

"I wasn't trying to take the money (from Trey,) but I love to win," said Millsaps. "I just did the best I could. It was fun racing with Trey last year. This year, new bike, new team again, and hopefully we can make it 2-0."

Team Green Kawasaki's Forkner will be competing in the Amateur All-Star Class and is the only rider to win every Main Event he's raced in at the Monster Energy Cup.

"I'm excited to get on the track and get a feel for it," said Forkner. "Hopefully, I can make it 6 for 6 tomorrow and keep going undefeated."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oss/1-million-the-line-in-monster-energy-cup/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eight Additional Riders Named To The Superprestigio of The Americas Lineup​*
Eight additional riders have been added to the rider roster for the inaugural running of the Superprestigio of the Americas at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas on Saturday, Nov. 21, 2015.

The eight riders joining those already named are pro flat track racers Doug Lawrence, Stevie Bonsey, Andrew Luker, Justin Jones, Henry Wiles, Jarod Vanderkooi, Davis Fisher and Jesse Janisch.

Those riders earned their way into the Superprestigio of the Americas by either winning AMA Pro Grand National Short Tracks or TTs in both the GNC1 and GNC2 classes this season or in the case of Davis Fisher for winning this year's AMA Pro GNC2 Championship and Jarod Vanderkooi for being the 2015 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year.

Lawrence earned his way for winning the 2015 Flat Track Canada Championship.

"With the addition of these eight riders we are beginning to fill out what promises to be one of the strongest fields ever assemble for a flat track event," said promoter Steve McLaughlin, head of SMI. "This group is a combination of solid veteran riders like Henry Wiles, Doug Lawrence and Stevie Bonsey, along with a talented group of up-and-comers like top rookie Jarod Vanderkooi and those riders from the GNC2 class. This will be the first time for some of these young riders to compete against the top GNC1 riders."

Bonsey was winner of the Daytona 1 Short Track GNC1 race. Luker and Jones were the Daytona GNC2 winners. Wiles gets in for his victory in the Peoria TT as well as Janisch for winning the GNC2 class at Peoria.

These eight join fellow flat trackers Jared Mees, Brad Baker, Kenny Coolbeth, Jr., Jake Johnson, Bryan Smith as well as Superbike racer Josh Hayes as riders already named for the competition. More riders will be named in the coming weeks.

Spots are still open for additional AMA Pro Grand National riders to qualify and some of those won't be decided until the night before the event.

The two riders who win the GNC1 and GNC2 class in the AMA Pro Flat Track final at the Orleans on Friday night will also gain participation in the Superprestigio of the Americas. More details to come at www.superprestigio.com.

Riders for the most part will be competing on the same short track/TT bikes they in Grand National competition with the use of Mitas Tires, but additionally smaller 250cc machines are also eligible to run in the SOTA'15, so it will be interesting to see if any riders choose to compete on the smaller and lighter 250s on the tight confines of the Orleans Arena floor.

The Superprestigio of the Americas (SOTA'15) will bring together leading motorcycle racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines from around the world to compete head to head with the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track on a specially-designed indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas on Nov. 21, 2015.

The special race is part of the big Las Vegas doubleheader weekend with the AMA Pro Flat Track finale taking place the night before (Nov. 20, 2015) on the same track. #VegasFT

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63861


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ken Roczen Wins Monster Energy Cup​*
The Monster Energy Cup consistently draws most of the top names in the sport (at least if they're healthy), and because of this, even though it's approximately 10 weeks before the start of the Monster Energy/AMA Supercross Series, it can serve as an indicator of who's on their game and who has work to do.

And as of right now, RCH Suzuki's Ken Roczen is more on top of things than anybody, as evidenced by his standing on top of the box at the end of the night, scoring the win with a 1-4-1 score in the three main events. Roczen didn't win the million dollars that was up for grabs if a rider could win all three motos, but he did grab the $100,000 that was set aside for the overall winner.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Jason Anderson actually became the first racer ever to grab all three main-event holeshots, which landed him a free 2016 Toyota Tundra. In the first race, he led early, but quickly gave way to Honda's Trey Canard. Canard led the first couple laps before sliding out in the slippery conditions, handing the lead back to Anderson.

Anderson hung on to take the win but had forgotten to take the Joker Lane at least one time in the 10-lap race and was relegated post-race to sixth place, and the win went to Roczen over Dungey, last year's winner Davi Millsaps, Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett, and AutoTrader.com/JGR/Toyota Yamaha's Justin Barcia. Canard ended up 10th.

Last week's Red Bull Straight Rhythm winner James Stewart went down early in the main, and after only catching back up to 18th, he called it a night with a sore right wrist.

Stewart initially injured the wrist during practice and re-aggravated it after he fell when his cased a triple jump. Stewart and his team made the decision to withdraw, not wanting to risk further injury or, worse yet, a crash, since it was the wrist that controls the throttle.

Anderson soon turned his second-race holeshot into a win over Canard, who came through the pack to snag second by taking the Joker Lane early in the main so that when Barcia took it on the last lap, Canard was able to sneak by. Barcia held on for third in front of Roczen, Dungey and Millsaps.

Anderson's holeshot in the final main event put him in the lead for a while. He came under pressure right away from Canard, but the two made contact before the finish-line jump, sending Canard careening into the manager's tower.

Canard was okay and remounted, eventually finishing 14th. Roczen quickly fought his way forward and found his way by Anderson and took off for what seemed like an easy runaway victory over Dungey, Anderson, Barcia and GEICO Honda's Christian Craig.

Overall, Roczen took the victory over Dungey, Anderson, Barcia, Millsaps and Canard.

In the Supermini race, Monster Energy/Team Green Kawasaki's Lance Kobusch went 1-1 to take the overall, coming from behind in both motos to make late passes for the lead and the win.

And in the Amateur All-Stars event, which features the nation's top 250cc A and B riders, Monster Energy/Team Green Kawasaki's Austin Forkner (who won the 2013 Supermini event at the Monster Energy Cup) dominated both motos as well.

"This was a great track tonight," said Forkner. "I wanted to prove to everyone that I could ride a big bike, and I did that tonight. I am stoked to be undefeated in my career here at the Monster Energy Cup."

*Monster Energy Cup Class Overall Results*
1. Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki (1-4-1)
2. Ryan Dungey, Tallahassee, Fla., KTM (2-5-2)
3. Jason Anderson, Edgewood, N.M., Husqvarna (6-1-3)
4. Justin Barcia, Greenville, Fla., Yamaha (5-3-4)
5. Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., KTM (3-6-6)
6. Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda (10-2-14)
7. Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM (11-7-12)
8. Blake Baggett, Grand Terrace, Calif., Suzuki (4-9-18 )
9. Christian Craig, Plymouth, Minn., Honda (14-14-5)
10. Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha (9-16-8 )

*Amateur All-Star Class Overall Results*
1. Austin Forkner, Richards, Mo., Kawasaki (1-1)
2. Chase Sexton, La Moille, Ill., Honda (2-2)
3. Mitchell Harrison, Cairo, Ga., Yamaha (5-3)
4. Josh Osby, Valparaiso, Ind., KTM (3-5)
5. Tristan Charboneau, Tenino, Wash., Honda (4-6)
6. Bradley Taft, Nixa, Mo., Yamaha (10-4)
7. Sean Cantrell, Newbury Park, Calif., KTM (6-8 )
8. Max Markolf, Fort Mill, S.C, KTM (8-9)
9. Dylan Merriam, Corona, Calif., KTM (12-10)
10. Mitchell Falk, Costa Mesa, Calif., KTM (17-7)

*Supermini Class Overall Results*
1. Lance Kobusch, New Florence, Mo., Kawasaki (1-1)
2. Max Miller, Springfield, Ore., KTM (3-2)
3. Joshua Varize, Perris, Calif., KTM (5-3)
4. Jo Shimoda, Winchester, Calif., KTM (4-6)
5. Jesse Flock, Adair, Okla., KTM (6-9)
6. Chase Fasnacht, Port St. Lucie, Fla., Kawasaki (9-8 )
7. Austin Black, Tualatin, Ore., KTM (2-15)
8. Conner Mullennix, Lakeside, Calif., KTM (14-4)
9. Marcus Phelps, Cairo, Ga., KTM (7-12)
10. Hannah Hodges, Deland, Fla., Kawasaki (13-7)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/39586/Racing-Article/Ken-Roczen-Wins-Monster-Energy-Cup.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Pro Circuit Announces 2016 Supercross And Motocross Team​*
No changes at Pro Circuit. The Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki Team will stay the same for 2016. Returning members include Adam Cianciarulo, Tyler Bowers, Chris Alldredge, Arnaud Tonus and Joey Savatgy.

All five riders will compete in the 250 class, but no announcement has made as to which division, East or West, they will compete in for the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series.

"We are looking forward to starting the 2016 season at full strength," said Mitch Payton, Pro Circuit owner. "I know every one of our riders is capable of winning races and I expect nothing but the best from them every weekend."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/39580/...unces-2016-Supercross-And-Motocross-Team.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team Arana Runs Out of Pro Stock Motorcycle Luck In Dallas​*
Both Lucas Oil Buell Pro Stock Motorcycle racers caught a break in the first round of the AAA Texas NHRA FallNationals on Sunday at Texas Motorplex. But then, both Hector Arana Sr. and Hector Arana Jr. ran out of luck in the second round.

Arana Jr., the No. 7 qualifier, was fortunate to get a first-round win over Mike Berry after his clutch lever got stuck when he tried to leave the starting line. But Arana Jr. went -.003 seconds red against second-round foe Eddie Krawiec.

"I catch the biggest break in the world in the first round," Arana Jr. said. "We had some issues with the clutch; it was hanging up. That was something I've never experienced before. I noticed it a little bit in the burnout, but I didn't really think anything about it.

Then, when I popped the clutch the first round, the lever hung up. I grabbed the handle bar to hold on, but I felt the clutch lever still in my hand, so I shoved it forward.

"We took off, and fortunately for me, Mike Berry had some issues, and I was able to get the win."

Arana Jr. and his Lucas Oil team replaced the clutch lever with a new assembly for Round 2, and it worked fine. It might have worked too well.

"We polished everything up, put in a new clutch lever and added lubricant to make sure everything was free," Arana Jr. said. "It was working very nicely. The clutch lever was nice and smooth, better than what it was working, and I went out and go -.003 red."

Arana Sr. put smiles on the faces of the Countdown to the Championship contenders in the Pro Stock Motorcycle class by knocking out points leader Andrew Hines in the first round. After losing his chain, Hines slowed to a run of 7.378 seconds at 138.76 mph, while Arana Sr. sped to the round win with a pass of 6.904 seconds at 195.34 mph.

Arana Sr. left first with a .014-second reaction time, but Hines had gotten around him early in the run.

"Yeah, a win is a win, but those wins, I don't care for them," Arana Sr. said. "But it just goes to show you that you can't quit until the end because anything can happen.

"I had an excellent light, and right at the 60-foot he jumped on me and was ahead of me. Now, I'm chasing him, and when he slowed, I wondered what happened, but I just stayed focused and made my run. You can't quit, and as long as everything is safe, I'm going to stay on it."

But against Chip Ellis in the second round, Arana Sr. could only watch as Ellis won with a pass of 6.840 seconds at 196.33 mph, while Arana Sr.'s run was 6.895 at 195.45 mph.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/team-arana-runs-out-of-pro-stock-motorcycle-luck-in-dallas


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jerry Savoie Wins AAA Texas NHRA Fall Nationals​*
At AAA Texas NHRA Fall Nationals on Oct. 18, Jerry Savoie rode his Savoie's Alligator Farm Suzuki to his third Pro Stock Motorcycle victory of 2015 with a 6.744 at 198.44 win over Eddie Krawiec. The result was the fourth career win for Savoie, the event's No. 1 qualifier, and his first at Dallas. The win moves the alligator farmer to third in points.

"When you're making the power like we had this weekend, and I can't thank Vance & Hines enough for that, you don't want to throw it away on a red-light," said Savoie, who moved to third in points. "We tried to set up the clutch and myself for .050 reaction times, and we ended up a bit slower than that. But we managed to get away with a couple of close ones, so all is good."

Krawiec, who is second in points, raced past Angie Smith, Hector Arana Jr. and Chip Ellis in the earlier rounds.

The NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series next travels to Las Vegas for the NHRA Toyota Nationals, Oct. 29-Nov. 1, for the fifth of six Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship events.

*Pro Stock Motorcycle Point Standings*

Andrew Hines, 2,412; 2. Eddie Krawiec, 2,391; 3. Jerry Savoie, 2,381; 4. Hector Arana Jr, 2,331; 5. Chip Ellis, 2,305; 6. Matt Smith, 2,297; 7. Karen Stoffer, 2,280; 8. Hector Arana, 2,219; 9. Jim Underdahl, 2,158; 10. Scotty Pollacheck, 2,107.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/jerry-savoie-wins-aaa-texas-nhra-fallnationals


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cody Webb Tops Washington EnduroCross​*
FMF/RPM/Team Maxxis KTM's Cody Webb scored another important win in the GEICO EnduroCross Series, this time at the XFINITY Arena in Everett, Washington, October 17.

Webb extended his points lead to 11 over Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Colton Haaker, who finished second on the night. FMF/KTM's Taylor Robert finished third.

Haaker put himself in a good spot to win the race when he captured the Nexen Tire Holeshot and led the first four laps before getting hung up in the rock section, which ultimately allowed Webb to take over the lead.

From there, Webb took command of the race and went on to take his third win of the season despite having a couple of close calls later in the race.

Haaker and Robert got together on the last lap that saw Robert drop his bike.

He quickly got going again and followed Haaker across the finish line in third.

Fourth place went to Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Mike Brown, followed by Beta's Max Gerston, KTM riders Cory Graffunder and Ty Tremaine, Beta's Kyle Redmond, KTM pilot Noah Kepple and Suzuki-mounted Kevin Rookstool, who rounded out the top 10 overall.

It was another crazy battle in the Women's main event and a new winner emerged, with KTM rider Maria Forsberg taking the win over Beta's Morgan Tanke and Husqvarna's Sandra Gomez.

Rachael Gutish currently holds the points lead in the Women's class with 133 over Shelby Turner and Gomez, who both have 124. Lexi Pechout and Tanke are also close with 121 and 120 points, respectively.

*2015 GEICO EnduroCross Series Round 7 XFINITY Arena Everett, Washington Results: October 17, 2015*

*Main Event results*
1. Cody Webb KTM
2. Colton Haaker Husqvarna
3. Taylor Robert KTM
4. Mike Brown Husqvarna
5. Max Gerston Beta
6. Cory Graffunder KTM
7. Ty Tremaine KTM
8. Kyle Redmond Beta
9. Noah Kepple KTM
10. Kevin Rookstool Suzuki
11. Ty Cullins Beta
12. Cooper Abbott Kawasaki
13. Destry Abbott Kawasaki

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/695/39587/Racing-Article/Cody-Webb-Tops-Washington-EnduroCross.aspx


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tommy Grimes Dominates Nitro Harley At The Rock​*
NHRA champion Tommy Grimes maintained his dominance at Rockingham Dragway Sunday by beating fellow Carolinian and newly-crowned IHRA champion Jay Turner in the final round of the 24th annual AMRA Jim McClure All Harley Nitro Nationals.

Grimes qualified No. 1 at The Rock for the fifth consecutive year with an all-time best AMRA time of 6.157 seconds. He also raised the Ray Price Harley own AMRA speed record to 231.60 miles per hour before beating Turner to the finish in the final round by a narrow .028 of a second.

Fittingly, Donnie Huffman of Lakeland, Fla., clinched three AMRA national championships Sunday, boosting his career total to 19 and breaking the record formerly held by the event's namesake. McClure won 18 national titles in his career.

Huffman was the event's only double winner. After beating James Garey of Hernando, Miss., to win in Street Eliminator, he stopped Nate Carnahan of Powhaton, Va., to prevail in Super Pro.

Grimes and Huffman weren't alone as record setters Sunday. They were joined by Johnny Vickers of Millers Creek, N.C., who dropped his own Pro Fuel record from 7.210 to 7.185 seconds on the way to the Rockingham winners' circle.

Other winners were Bill "Billy Jack" Jackson of Honeybrook, Pa., in Nitro Funny Bike and Gary Douglass of Staunton, Va., in Pro Mod.

The Rock returns to four-wheel racing this week when Tony Saraceni and Yuengling, America's oldest brewery, present Powerfest 3 featuring a $10,000-to-win Saturday show and a host of special awards.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/tommy-grimes-dominates-nitro-harley-at-the-rock


----------



## Ckg2011

*IHRA Unveils 2016 Drag Racing Series Schedule​*
International Hot Rod Association™ (IHRA) officials and IRG Sports + Entertainment™ (IRG) unveiled the 2016 IHRA Drag Racing Series schedule today. The 2016 professional schedule currently features nine-events throughout the United States and Canada. The season will kick off in March and conclude in September.

The IHRA Drag Racing Series remains comprised of traditional stops along with the addition of two new markets. Highlighting the 2016 schedule will be powerhouse stops in: San Antonio, Texas; Grand Bend, Ontario; Edmonton, Alberta and Martin, Michigan. Also returning to the schedule is Baton Rouge, Louisiana; Cordova, Illinois and Budds Creek, Maryland.

The season will get underway March 5 - 6 at Orlando Speed World Dragway in Orlando, Florida and conclude at Dragway 42 in West Salem, Ohio. Both of these venues are new stops on the IHRA professional tour.

The 2016 IHRA Drag Racing Series (formerly Nitro Jam) is a departure of the traditional format with all events featuring the same classes of competition. The IHRA strategically determined professional classes that are best suited for each facility and market. This move will make for the most exciting and competitive drag racing ever produced by the sanctioning body.

"The IHRA worked tirelessly at creating a series that features key classes in key markets," stated IHRA President Scott Gardner. "The 2016 series has more diversity in classes and locations than ever in the history of the IHRA. We believe the revised schedule and format will create fierce competition for the racers and great entertainment for our fans."

IHRA officials are currently working with several additional venues for possible new dates to the 2016 schedule. In addition, the dates and locations of the Jet Dragster class will be announced at a later time.

*2016 IHRA Drag Racing Series Schedule*

March 5 - 6 Spring Nitro Nationals Orlando, FL NFC, NH, PS, PM

March 18 - 19 * Mardi Gras Nationals

Baton Rouge, LA NH, PS, PM

April 1 - 2 Texas Nationals San Antonio, TX NFC, NH, PS, PM

June 3 - 4 * Summer Nationals Cordova, IL NFC, PS, PM

June 17 - 18 * President's Cup Budds Creek, MD NH, PS, PM

June 24 - 26 Mopar Canadian Nationals Grand Bend, Ontario NFC, NH, PS, PM

July 15 - 17 * Mopar Rocky Nationals Edmonton, Alberta NFC, NH

August 12 - 13 Northern Nationals Martin, MI NFC, NH, PS, PM

September 23 - 24 World Nationals West Salem, OH NFC, NH, PS, PM

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/ihra-unveils-2016-drag-racing-series-schedule


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart Update​*
James Stewart's return to the Monster Energy Cup on Saturday didn't go to plan, as the Yoshimura Suzuki rider, and 2013 event winner, crashed on the first lap of the first main event trying to avoid a downed Trey Canard. He finished the event but then pulled out of the race for the rest of the night due to a wrist injury suffered earlier.

"The day didn't go how I planned," Stewart said in a press release today. "In practice I over-jumped this tabletop and jammed my wrist. It was super sore, but I just kind of rode through it. Then in the first lap of the main event I almost got landed on, the track was so muddy guys were going everywhere. I think it was Trey who fell and when I went in there I saw him and hit the brakes and went down myself.

"I got up and then ended up casing the rhythm section and jammed my wrist again. The guys could see I was just struggling out there. I didn't want to pull off so I just kept riding thinking maybe it would get better, but it just got worse. I came back in and we talked it over and I decided to pull back and let the wrist heal."

We talked to a source at the Yoshimura Suzuki team today and it doesn't appear that the wrist injury is that serious, and it shouldn't prevent James from participating in scheduled off-season events like Lille in France or the Australian SX Open, both in November. He's expected to take a few days off and then resume riding and testing later this week.

We'll update if anything changes.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/10/19/james-stewart-update


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ed Krawiec Climbs Back Into Championship Contention​*
Harley-Davidson® Screamin' Eagle®/Vance & Hines rider Ed Krawiec turned up the heat in the NHRA Countdown to the Championship at the AAA Texas Fall Nationals. Krawiec raced a Harley-Davidson® V-Rod motorcycle to the final round of Pro Stock Motorcycle eliminations and now lies just 21 points out of first place in the Countdown standings with two races left in the season.

"Great preparation and consistent performance wins championships," said Krawiec, a three-time Pro Stock Motorcycle champion, "and it looks like it's going to go down to the wire for the title this year. I think I've got the team and Harley-Davidson bike to win it all."

Krawiec took advantage of a first-round loss by the Pro Stock Motorcycle points leader, Harley-Davidson® Screamin' Eagle®/Vance & Hines rider Andrew Hines. Hines, the defending class champion, still leads the Pro Stock motorcycle class with 2,412 points. Krawiec now is in second with 2,391 points.

The fifth round of the six-race NHRA Countdown to the Championship starts Oct. 29. at the 15th annual NHRA Toyota Nationals at The Strip at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/ed-krawiec-climbs-back-into-championship-contention


----------



## Ckg2011

*Koester Coasts To Pro Hillclimb Crown​*
John Koester took the AMA Pro Hillclimb Unlimited Class Championship and racked up wins in both expert classes at the 66th running of the Devil's Staircase Hillclimb, hosted by the Dayton Motorcycle Club.

Phil Libhart dedicated his championship win in the Xtreme Class to his late brother and fellow hillclimber, Todd Libhart. Nick Briggs clinched the championship in the Pro Sport Class in his rookie year.

Pro Sport riders tackled the hill first with Joseph Lowe setting the pace at 9.524 seconds. Briggs topped the hill in 9.507 seconds for the lead, momentarily.

Luke Cipala set the only sub-nine second time, at 8.898 seconds, in his Pro Sport debut for the lead after one run. Another newcomer, Joe McGurer, rode last and wedged into second with a 9.358-second E.T.

On their second attempts in Pro Sport, only Briggs set a faster pace and that not enough to move up the podium steps. Briggs' third place finish, one place ahead of his rival- Lowe, was enough to hold the points lead and win the series Pro Sport crown. Eddie Capelli finished third in points for the series.

The Xtreme Class led off with the newcomer- Logan Cipala cresting the hill at a 7.173-second pace. Robby DeBusk rode next, cresting in 7.027 seconds.

Libhart rode third and was the first rider in the sixes with a 6.890-second E.T.

Jay Sallstrom followed up with a 6.988-second ride- a tenth off the pace.

Riding mid-order, reigning champion, Koester dropped a 6.837-second ride for the lead. Late in the order, Vinny Nuzzolilli posted a 7.103-second E.T., fast, but not enough for the podium.

Koester waited out the second half of the Xtreme Class but the podium positions remained unchanged- Koester, Libhart, Sallstrom, in order.

Libhart's second place finish on the day was enough to hold off Koester's defense of his 2014 title by just one point. Sallstrom finished the series in third place.

Logan Cipala also led off the Unlimited Class, setting a 7.298-second pace. Matt Luna shaved off 45 thousandths to move ahead. Libhart moved into the sixes again, posting a 6.753-second E.T.

Nuzzolilli and Sallstrom took up spots just behind Libhart with times of 6.844 and 6.880 seconds, respectively. Koester rode last in order but jumped to the front of the pack with a 6.700-second ride.

Koester again waited out the second half and did not have to ride as no one bested his time. The order of the top Unlimited riders didn't change either, with Libhart in second and Nuzzolilli in third flanking Koester on the podium.

Koester held a three-point lead over 2014 Unlimited Champ, Sallstrom coming into the final round. Koester's win, his fourth in a row, was more than enough for the championship. Sallstrom and Libhart took second and third, respectively, on the series. Koester credited his win, in part, to vastly improved and stiffer suspension.

Exhibition Hill-Cross was dominated by the Cipalas with Luke winning the first heat and Logan the third. Koester took the win in heat two. Logan Cipala took the win in the final, followed by Koester and Luke Cipala.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...racing/koester-coasts-to-pro-hillclimb-crown/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Star Racing To Enter Vegas With New Rider And Motorcycle, Announces Two Bike Team For 2016​*
Another "Star" is about to be born in Vegas.

Star Racing has been a significant and powerful force in motorcycle drag racing for over 30 years.

Owners George and Jackie Bryce have captured six NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle championships and discovered some of the sport's finest talent. The duo is ecstatic to unveil a plan which could very well be the squad's gateway to championship No. 7.

At the Toyota NHRA Nationals at the Strip in Las Vegas, Oct. 29-Nov. 1, Star Racing and YNot Racing will debut a 2014 EBR (Erik Buell Racing) 1190RX with talented, upstart rider Cory Reed, 22, of Grand Junction, Colo.

"I'm blessed to have such a cool opportunity," Reed said. "I've learned more than I could have ever imagined."

Star also announced Reed and NHRA 3-time champion and winningest female racer, Angelle Sampey, will team up for the entire 2016 season.

Reed obtained his pro license at the beginning of the year and has been training all season. He has attended every race Star entered as a crew member.

"He has done an outstanding job. We have had him testing on five different motorcycles under the radar," said George Bryce. "He has also done a great job as Ken Johnson's (longtime Star Racing crew chief) assistant all year."

While helping out wherever he can, Reed also spent much of the season gaining valuable racing knowledge from three-time NHRA champion Sampey.

"Cory is great guy. He has been a genuine teammate," Sampey said. "He helps me in so many ways. He even holds my bike in the staging lanes when I am practicing."

Reed was a unique student for Bryce. He had no prior dragbike racing experience. In fact he has never even ridden a street bike.

"I was a blank piece of paper for George," Reed said. "The nice thing is I didn't come in with any bad habits."

Yet Reed is far from inexperienced on two-wheels. For the past seven years he has been a standout motocross racer, eventually working his way up to the exclusive pro level.

In the physically relentless and unforgiving world of motocross careers are short.

"I just got too beat up," Reed said. "I wanted to keep racing so my mom got me to one of George's schools and I was hooked after that."

Perhaps Reed's mother, Annie Whiteley, a highly-accomplished Top Alcohol Funny Car competitor, knew her son was destined to be a drag racer.

"His momma goes 5.40s at 260 mph," Bryce said. "She's bad!"
In fact, Reed's family is filled with topflight quarter-mile racers.

His father, Jim Whiteley is a two-time NHRA national champion in Top Alcohol Dragster. He currently competes in Pro Mod along with his son Steven Whiteley.

Reed has been down a dragstrip before in a junior dragster, but he believes it's his two-wheel expertise that really let him shine at Bryce's school.

Many motorsports experts consider motocross one of the most challenging forms of racing. Bryce noticed Reed's pro-level motorcycle talent immediately.

"At our school he looked like the perfect example of how to drive. Jackie and I knew he was special," Bryce said. "Out of the over 900 students I've had, I've never had somebody who did not have any dragbike racing experience whatsoever, who could also do nac-nacs and triple jumps out on the Supercross and motocross tracks."

Bryce also sees the camaraderie and cohesion Reed has with Sampey as something that will greatly help the team in 2016.

"They work together really well," Bryce said. "Cory has helped us all year so we are going to Vegas to help him."

Sampey will sit-out of competition for this race to focus solely on providing valuable coaching to Reed.

"I owe it to him to be there and support him," Sampey said. "I really wish I could be racing, but it is better I don't have to worry about being on a bike. I can give all my attention to Cory. This is a great way to repay him."

Reed has been as quick as 6.95 in testing on the EBR 1190RX, which features a Kosman chassis and a S&S power plant. Bryce is tremendously excited about the motorcycle's potential.

Considering the recent success of Suzukis in the class, with Jerry Savoie currently ranked No. 3 in the Countdown, the team also knows they have more than one choice.

"Cory ran a 7.00 on our Suzuki. We are going to keep it in development. He really likes it," Bryce said. "It's nice to have options."

Bryce and Sampey also know there are great advantages to having a two-bike team and are thrilled for next season.

"I'm very excited. I know what it's like to race with a teammate. It's great. I started my career with John Myers (the late, legendary three-time NHRA champion)," Sampey said. "Antron (Brown, current NHRA Top Fuel Dragster racer) and I were great teammates and I feel like Cory and I will be the same. It will be all about helping each other succeed. With Antron, I wanted both of us to win so badly, I performed well. That's how it will be with Cory."

Two-wheel fans have another reason to be excited about the race. NHRA gave more teams the opportunity to compete. Las Vegas has an astounding 30 motorcycle entries.

"It's great for the class," Bryce said. "I heard 33 people attempted to sign up."

Following the Vegas race Reed plans to compete in the Man Cup World Finals from South Georgia Motorsports Park, Nov. 13-15, before beginning preparations for the 2016 season.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/star-racin...d-motorcycle-announces-two-bike-team-for-2016


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roger Lee Hayden returns To Flat Track At The Superprestigio of The Americas​*
Roger Hayden will make his return to flat track competition at the Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday, Nov. 21, 2015, at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas.

Hayden, the MotoAmerica Superbike star who races for Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing, was a leading up-and-coming AMA Pro Flat Track competitor before turning his focus to road racing.

Because of his extensive flat track background, Hayden is considered by many experts the rider from road racing competition who has the best chance to score a podium finish in the Superprestigio of the Americas.

Hayden, the 2007 AMA Pro SuperSport Champion, has been a leading AMA national road racer since the early 2000s.

In addition to his extensive and successful road racing career in America, Hayden also has international experience in World Superbike and as a wildcard rider in MotoGP and Moto2.

Hayden is a former AMA Dirt Track Horizon Award winner and might have gone on to be a successful AMA Pro Flat Track racer had it not been for more lucrative road racing opportunities.

Hayden's biggest highlight in flat track racing was when he finished third and shared the podium with his brothers Nicky and Tommy at the Springfield TT Grand National in 2002. It marked a historic first for the prestigious series where three brothers filled the podium of a Grand National.

Hayden could not disguise his enthusiasm upon hearing he was invited to participate in the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas.

"I'm pretty stoked about it," Hayden said. "This race has got me excited and really gives me something to train and look forward to during the off season."

Even though he has a deep background in flat track racing and owns a Grand National podium finish, Hayden is realistic about his chances on the short track in Orleans Arena.

"Even though I've got a lot more flat track experience than some of the riders racing in the Superprestigio, I laid off of flat track for a long time," he explained. "This past year I've started training again on flat track bikes, so hopefully that will help. My goal is just to get into the main event."

Hayden said he relishes the opportunity to race against the current stars of AMA Flat Track racing like Jared Mees, Bryan Smith, Sammy Halbert and the other stars of the series.

"I look forward to getting to race those guys, but I have to make it to the main event first," Hayden said. "I know how fast all those guys are. It will be cool to race with them and see what they do and try to learn from them. I grew up racing Bryan Smith in amateurs, but it's probably been 12 years since we've raced each other so it will be pretty cool to race with him again in the main if we get there.

"I'm looking forward to it. It's kind of a no-pressure event and it gives me motivation during the off season instead of just waiting for next year. It's a race and we're all competitors, so even though we say it's just going to be a fun event, you know how we are, we'll manage to turn it into a huge competition."

Hayden is the second road racer to be named to the Superprestigio of the Americas 2015 event, along with his Superbike rival Josh Hayes. Look for more competitors to be added to the roster in the coming weeks.

Spots are still open for additional AMA Pro Grand National riders to qualify and some of those won't be decided until the night before SOTA'15 during the AMA Pro Flat Track final on Friday, Nov. 20, 2015, also at the Orleans Arena.

The two riders who win the GNC1 and GNC2 class in the AMA Pro Flat Track final Friday night will also gain participation in the Superprestigio of the Americas. More details to come at www.superprestigio.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63906


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Baker Returns To Winning Ways​*
Brad The Bullet Baker is back!!! The 2013 AMA Pro Flat Track champ won his both his Heats and the Dash and one of the Mains at the Puyallup, Washington indoor, his first race since breaking his leg at the August 4 Rapid City Half-mile.

*Pro $$ Heat Results*
Heat 1: Bailey Fox, Kenan Duncan, Marty Fay 
Heat 2: Brad Baker, Sammy Halbert, Eric Rickman
Heat 3: Eric Beers, Scott Baker, Robert Holmes

*Dash Results*
Brad Baker, Bailey Fox, Eric Beers, Sammy Halbert

*Pro $$ Main Results*
Eric Beers, Sammy Halbert, Bailey Fox. Brad Baker slid out going for the lead.

*Pro Am Main Results*
Brad Baker, Eric Rickman, Kurt Hawk. Sammy Halbert slid out while leading.

*Pro Am Heat Results*
Heat 1: Brad Baker, Scott Baker
Heat 2: Austin Helmholz, Sammy Halbert

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jarod Vanderkooi Locks Up 2015 Saddlemen Rookie of The Year Award​*
Jarod Vanderkooi etched his name in AMA Pro Flat Track history by earning the 2015 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award after putting together a stellar season competing in the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

The $5,000 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award is given to the rookie rider who earns the most points in Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition throughout the course of each season, and Vanderkooi will officially receive the award at the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Awards Banquet scheduled for Sunday, Nov. 22 at the Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas. In previous seasons, Brad Baker, Briar Bauman and several other AMA Pro Flat Track riders have earned the prestigious Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award.

"It means a lot to win the Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award," said Vanderkooi. "Our goal coming into this season was to finish inside the top ten in as many races as possible and to win this award. To have it wrapped up before the season ended is really cool and it definitely means a lot to me and my team."

Of the 12 main events so far this season, Vanderkooi has qualified for 10 of them, and his 37-point lead over second-best rookie rider Dominic Colindres is insurmountable to overcome with only one round left in the season.

Vanderkooi got his first taste of Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition at the Daytona doubleheader back in March when he finished 14th and 16th to start the season, and after failing to qualify for two of the following three main events at Springfield and Lima, it appeared he was going through some of the common growing pains that most rookie riders struggle with during their first seasons at the highest level of competition.

However, Vanderkooi's "growing pains" didn't last long, as he has qualified for every main event since those two early mishaps and the 17-year-old rookie is looking more and more like a seasoned veteran each time he takes to the track.

As good as the Mt. Gilead, Ohio native has been this year, he has been nothing short of amazing over the course of the last three rounds. Many people would argue that he is tenfold the rider now than he was seven months ago when he suited up for Daytona, and his two top 5's at Charlotte and Delmar are evidence that he is getting acclimated to Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competition quite nicely.

"My team and I are just learning the bikes a lot more after each round that passes," said Vanderkooi. "Earlier in the year, we didn't know the best setup for our gearing and suspension, but now that we have figured out what works best, I am doing better in the races. We've really gotten it down the past few rounds, I think that is the biggest reason for my success. The biggest difference I'd say between GNC2 and GNC1 is that the GNC1 guys really get off the line quickly. As soon as the lights go green, everybody is going all out. I love it up here and I'm excited to see what the future holds."

Vanderkooi will be gunning for his third top-five performance next month when the stars of the sport gather in Las Vegas for the Flat Track Finale at the Orleans Arena on Nov. 20. Also, since he won the 2015 Saddlemen Rookie of the Year Award, Vanderkooi has been added to the roster for the inaugural running of the Superprestigio of the Americas.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63905


----------



## Ckg2011

*Huge Pro Stock Motorcycle Field Headed For Las Vegas​*
When the NHRA Mello Yello Series tour lands at the famed Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway for next week's NHRA Toyota Nationals, fans of the Pro Stock Motorcycle class will have the opportunity to see the largest and most competitive field in more than a decade. Racer demand for the Las Vegas event was so great that NHRA officials elected to expand the entry quota and as a result, 30 riders representing are expected to compete for the 16 available qualifying spots. The last 30-bike field came during the 2004 Chevrolet Performance U.S. Nationals at Indy.

Taking center stage in Las Vegas will be the fierce battle for the Mello Yello championship. At one point, it seemed almost a given that Screamin' Eagle Harley-Davidson riders Eddie Krawiec and Andrew Hines would finish 1-2, but that plan was interrupted when Jerry Savoie rode his White Alligator Suzuki to a win at the recent AAA Texas NHRA FallNationals. Following the Dallas race, the fourth of six in the Countdown to the Championship, Hines leads the standings by 21 points over Krawiec while Savoie is just 31 points out of the lead. Hector Arana Jr. and Chip Ellis are lurking in fourth and fifth, respectively, though both are at least four rounds out of first place. Given the size and quality of the field, no one can be assured of a starting spot on Sunday and a single mistake could be devastating to any one of the ten riders in the Countdown.

The rise in popularity for Pro Stock Motorcycles is fueled in a large part by the parity that the class has achieved in recent years. The NHRA Tech Dept. has worked tirelessly to maintain a level playing field between the various brands and engine configurations. As a result, there have been six different winners and 10 different finalists in the season's first 15 events. Hines, Krawiec, and Savoie have each won three events, while Karen Stoffer and Hector Arana Jr. have won two. Hector Arana Sr. broke a long winless drought with his victory in Atlanta and Matt Smith has made steady progress with a pair of final round finishes on his all-new Victory Gunner.

The fall race in Las Vegas has traditionally attracted fans from all over the world fans and that international trend extends to the Pro Stock Motorcycle class. The field includes a pair of Swedish riders, Robert Karlsson and Kalle Lyren as well as Australian Luke Crowley. Karlsson, is the father of Elvira Karlsson, who made her NHRA debut in 2014. He recently clinched the 2015 European Drag Racing Series Nordic Pro Stock Motorcycle championship, and honor that Lyren held in 2014.

Karlsson, Lyren, and Crowley will be making their NHRA debuts in Las Vegas and will be joined by Cory Reed, who is making his first appearance on the Star Racing EBR and California's Bill Burkart, who is appearing in his first Pro Stock Motorcycle race on his Suzuki GSX-R. Reed is the son of Top Alcohol Funny Car standout Annie Whiteley, and he is scheduled to race full-time in the Mello Yello Series in 2016.

The field will also include four female riders including Nevada resident Stoffer, Angie Smith, Katie Sullivan, and Melissa Surber, who was impressive in her two-starts earlier this season in Denver and Sonoma.








*Source:*
http://nhra.com/story/2015/10/26/psm-las-vegas/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica Sets Regulations For 2016​*
MotoAmerica and the AMA have released the 2016 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North America Road Race Series Sporting Regulations, with the most notable change coming to the points-paying system in the Superbike/Superstock 1000 class.

In the recently completed debut season of the series, Superbike and Superstock 1000 riders were issued championship points based on their finishing position in their respective class.

For 2016, however, Superbike and Superstock 1000 riders will be awarded championship points based solely on their overall finish - irrespective of class. In other words, if the top Superstock 1000 rider finishes fifth overall, he/she will be awarded fifth-place points.

If the second-placed Superstock 1000 rider finishes 12th overall, he/she will be awarded 12th-place points, etc. The same system will also be used in awarding Superbike class points.

Both classes, however, will continue to have separate podiums for the top three finishers in each class and purses will remain separate and will continue to be calculated on finishing order according to class.

"For the 2015 season, MotoAmerica, the AMA and FIM North America made the decision to combine the Superbike class with the newly introduced Superstock 1000 category in an effort to increase the grid numbers," MotoAmerica partner Chuck Aksland said. "Both classes were scored separately.

However, this led to some confusion about who was in what position on track for our spectators.

For this reason, we have chosen to adapt a similar format to the MotoGP Open Class Championship. Superbike will see both the Superbike and Superstock 1000 classes compete for positions and overall championship points on track.

Superstock 1000 will continue to have its own championship outside the Superbike class.

We believe in making the change that our trackside and viewing audience will find it much easier to identify the positions of the riders during the race.

"Additionally, we have made minor changes to reflect the continued process of adapting FIM rules and procedures as is appropriate for racing in the United States."

Other notable changes to the sporting regulations include: With the exception of Superbike, all MotoAmerica classes will now feature some variation of a one-bike rule; changes to the safety flag procedures when the racing surface is wet; and changes in the Superpole 1 qualifying procedure that will open it up to all riders within 107 percent of the fastest rider in any session.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...merica/motoamerica-sets-regulations-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Justin Bogle Will Return To GEICO Honda​*
After much speculation on where he would end up, Justin Bogle will return to the only team he's ever known-GEICO Honda. The team announced this morning that it has re-signed Bogle for the 2016 season, his first in the 450 Class.

Bogle joined the team in 2011 to complete his final amateur season, and won the AMA Horizon Award. He has spent his entire professional career with the team.

"Knowing everyone here and working with the same group of people will make this transition so much easier," Bogle said in a statement. "I'm really comfortable with this team, always have been, and I trust in everything these guys do for the riders.

"Big thanks to [team owners] Jeff Majkrzak, Ziggy [Rick Zielfelder], Mike Grondahl, and everyone at Honda for believing in me and giving me this opportunity," he continued. "This is what you dream about as a kid when you're racing every weekend at the local track and pushing yourself to get better. It's for all the work you put in when your friends are going out and having fun. This is the ultimate dream come true."

After winning the 2014 250SX East Region Championship, Bogle finished runner-up to Marvin Musquin in 2015, finishing off the podium just once (St. Louis) while collecting one win and four runner-up finishes. The Oklahoma native was injured at the opening round of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross at Hangtown and missed the next eight rounds. When he returned at round ten at Unadilla, he made the decision to finish the season in the 450 Class in anticipation of 2016. His best moto finish was a fifth at Ironman.

"I wasn't going all-out when I rode a 450 those last three races, but it did give me a chance to see what I'll be up against," Bogle said. "It's the best riders in the world, the fastest guys, the guys that have worked just as hard as you have. It'll be a great challenge. But at the end of the day it's riding a dirt bike, which is something I've done my whole life."

Bogle was rumored to be joining Chad Reed on a factory Yamaha team with Monster Energy sponsorship, but that deal seemed to have fallen through in the last couple weeks. GEICO Honda then decided to bring Bogle back in a role similar to Eli Tomac's last year, where he will pit out of Honda HRC's 450 truck, alongside Trey Canard and Cole Seely.

"Justin has earned this chance and we're happy to have a spot for him, thanks to our long association and partnership with Honda," Rick Zielfelder said. "Justin earned GEICO Honda a championship last year and almost defended it this year. He was always up front and in the mix on a 250, and we expect more of the same on a 450."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/10/27/justin-bogle-will-return-to-geico-honda


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larry McBride Back To Work, New Perspective On Safety After Accident​*
It's been a rough month-and-a-half for Top Fuel Motorcycle legend Larry "Spiderman" McBride following his devastating, high-speed, fiery explosion at the IDBL Orient Express U.S. Nationals from Atco, N.J., Sept. 13.

After being confined to his house for several weeks while preparing for and recovering from skin graft surgery, the 14-time champion was ecstatic to return to work.

"It feels great to be back. I'm getting better," McBride said. "I'm feeling very sore though. I didn't do anything for five weeks, so my body is not used to this. I've got a little more healing to do before I can get back to the gym."

McBride's scare has given him a new perspective on safety and certain questions he feels every racer should know the answer to.

McBride wanted all of his fellow racers to watch and discuss the following video.






"These are things that we should really look at with the speed we are traveling at today; not only Top Fuel bikes, but Pro Street, Nitro Harleys, Pro Fuel Harleys and so on. These are things we need to look at and questions that need to be asked by racers and promoters," McBride said. "We all get relaxed until something happens. This was a wakeup call for me. I'm not trying to preach I'm just trying to make everyone aware."

Throughout his almost four-decade career McBride has enjoyed a nearly trouble free run. The champ's most recent incident was his most serious since 1992.

McBride knows he's fortunate to be alive, and lucky the safety crew in Atco did an outstanding job.

"If we didn't have the people we had in Atco we would have lost everything on the bike," McBride said. "We are making so much power fires can happen at anytime. If you don't have qualified people at the first turnoff there to help, you are in trouble. I don't agree with an ambulance sitting at the starting line like we see at many tracks. Most accidents happen at top end. The speed and the amount of fuel create a major issues."

Next McBride will travel to the ManCup World Finals to spectate and display his much acclaimed, state-of-the-art new motorcycle.

"Unfortunately I won't be racing but I really want to be there to support and thank everyone for everything they did," said McBride of the more than $20,000 his fellow racers and supporters donated to him in a GoFundMe account to rebuild his beloved and iconic motorcycle.

McBride says "Blue" will go down the track again.

"The latest issue we ran into is the front of the frame is bent," McBride said. "We will have to cut it off at the neck and replace."

McBride also congratulated his friend, and someone he has helped coach, Dave Vantine on his career best 5.88 at the IDBL Finals, a race McBride was originally scheduled to attend. Vantine's crowd-pleasing run moves him up to No. 6 on the all-time quickest list.

"I think that is badass," McBride said. "I'm really happy for him."

McBride thanked his primary sponsors; Pingel Enterprise, Trim-Tex Drywall Products, Drag Specialties-Parts Unlimited, Red Line Synthetic Oil Corporation and Final Swipe Merchant Services.

Web-Cam, Vance & Hines Motorsports, PR Factory Store, Ferrea Valves, Kibblewhite, Precision Machine, World Wide Bearings, Vanson Leathers, Millennium Technologies, Belt Drives Ltd, Simpson Race Products, Nitrous Express, APE, EK Chain, Arias Pistons, Cometic Gaskets, B&J Transmission, Carolina Cycle, L.A. Sleeve, PJ1, Mickey Thompson Tires, Valco, Goodridge, Carlisle Belts and Gates Belts.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/larry-mcbride-back-to-work-new-perspective-on-safety-after-accident


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cory Reed To Make Pro Stock Motorcycle Debut This Weekend In Las Vegas​*
Pro Stock Motorcycle's next big star might just be former motocross racer Cory Reed, who will join three-time world champ Angelle Sampey on George and Jackie Bryce's Star Racing team for the entire 2016 season and make his pro debut this weekend in Las Vegas.

Both racers will be fully sponsored by PSE, an equipment manufacturer for the oil-and-gas industry that specializes in efficient oil-and-water-separation equipment. "Star Racing has a great history, and we're really looking forward to working with George, Jackie, Angelle, and the whole team," said PSE owner Jim Whiteley.

Reed may be new to drag racing, but his family isn't. His mom, Annie, is the No. 1 driver in Top Alcohol Funny Car this season, dad Jim is a two-time Top Alcohol Dragster world champ, and brother Steven just qualified No. 1 for Pro Mod at St. Louis. "Cory may not have accelerated like this before, but he's a drag racer," said Bryce, who has taught more than 900 students at his driving school. "Look at his family - drag racing is in their DNA. If you graphed his progress, it would be a line going up at a 45-degree angle, and he's never quit gaining, right up to the last run he made. He's the only student I've ever had who came here with no drag racing experience at all - he'd never even ridden on the street - but one of the toughest things I have to do is 'un-teach' bad habits, and he didn't have any."

The 22-year-old from Grand Junction, Colo., should be as ready as any rookie has ever been when qualifying begins for the Toyota NHRA Nationals in Las Vegas. He's already made 75 laps on five different motorcycles at 10 different tracks and has numerous 6-second runs to his credit. "He's the first guy who reminds me of the late, great John Myers," said Bryce, who owns six career championships - three with Myers riding (1990-92-95) and three more with Sampey (2000-01-02).

"I've got 41 wins and three championships, and it's not enough," Sampey said. "It's never enough. If I had 15 championships and 300 wins, it wouldn't be enough. But the anxiety and the pressure I put on myself to win is gone now. I feel like I'm a better driver than I've ever been, and racing is so competitive right now. You have to be so precise in everything you do, from your reaction time to your shift points, and Cory already has that. He's genuine, he's soft-spoken, and he's easy to get along with, just like John Myers and Antron Brown, and there's no bigger compliment I could give him. The motorcycle doesn't know who's on top of it, and I strongly believe he's going to be like them. He knew things before we even told him."

Reed crewed for Sampey at every race this year, working side by side with crew chief Ken Johnson, assisting with everything from engine swaps and maintenance to setup and teardown. At Las Vegas, Sampey won't compete - she'll devote her full attention to coaching Reed in his debut.

"She's taught me all about running your own race, staying focused on yourself and your routine, and not getting distracted," said Reed, who broke his back, both wrists, an elbow, and a shoulder in seven years on the physically demanding motocross circuit. "I like this a lot better. It's not as stressful and way more fun. It took a few runs to get used to the acceleration, but the speed has never bothered me - I like going fast."

The Vegas race has already attracted 30 entries - more than any race in over a decade - but Reed remains unfazed. "It's extra pressure, I guess, because about half the people won't qualify, but I like competition," he said. "I'm confident in myself and my team, and my goal is to qualify and win a round. I'm really looking forward to this."

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/cory-reed-to-make-pro-stock-motorcycle-debut-this-weekend-in-las-vegas


----------



## Ckg2011

*Superprestigio of The Americas Rider Spotlight - Sammy Halbert​*
Over the course of the last decade, Sammy Halbert has established himself as one of the most talented and popular AMA Pro Flat Track racers of his generation.

He is a perennial front-runner and a 2015 X Games Silver Medalist, and to no one's surprise, he has put together yet another stellar 2015 campaign competing in AMA Pro Flat Track's premier Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class.

The Graham, Wash., native is responsible for earning three podium appearances in 2015, with his most impressive performance coming at the Lima Half-Mile last July, where he finished second.

Halbert's outstanding consistency is what stands out among the rest of the AMA Pro Flat Track competition. Before his 18th-place finish last round at the Roar on the Shore in Delaware, Halbert ripped off 11 consecutive Top 10 main event finishes, the most by any rider this season.

Halbert's efforts have him sitting fourth in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines point standings heading into the Flat Track Finale in Las Vegas on Nov. 20, and because of his prominent success, he will be one of several AMA Pro Flat Track riders to compete in the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas on Nov. 21.

"I'm happy to get the invite to the Superprestigio of the Americas," said Halbert. "I'm going to be there anyways so I might as well be competing. It will be interesting to see how the event shapes up, and who all ends up competing from other sports. It's an indoor track, so anything can happen. I just want to get good starts to give myself a chance at grabbing the win."

As successful as Halbert has been on the track this season, he has faced the worst kind of adversity off of it. On Aug. 5, 2015, Sammy's brother, Jethro Halbert, passed away due to injuries sustained while racing at the Calistoga Half-Mile in 2014. Since his brother's death, Sammy has switched from wearing his usual National No. 7 to the National No. 69, the number that Jethro wore, in honor of his brother.

Sammy will again sport the National No. 69 during the Flat Track Finale in Las Vegas on Nov. 20, as well as the Superprestigio of the Americas the following night on Nov. 21.

The Superprestigio of the Americas will bring together leading motorcycle racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines from around the world to compete head to head with the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track on a specially-designed indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas on Nov. 21, 2015. For tickets and information, please visit http://www.superprestigio.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63930


----------



## Ckg2011

*Superprestigio of The Americas Rider Spotlight - Andrew Luker​*
Despite not having much experience at the professional level yet, Andrew Luker entered this season as one of the most highly-touted young riders in AMA Pro Flat Track's GNC2 class, and on March 12 at the season-opening race in Daytona, he validated the hype by earning his first-career win in just his third start in AMA Pro Flat Track competition.

Luker's Round 1 Daytona win was monumental for the young rider on many levels. Not only was it his first victory on the big stage, but with the win, Luker punched his ticket to the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas in Las Vegas, scheduled for Nov. 21.

Luker, 17, will get the chance to go head-to-head with leading motorcycle racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines from around the world, including several of the top Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines competitors on a specially-designed indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas.

"It's definitely an honor to be invited to the Superprestigio of the Americas and have the chance to race against the GNC1 competitors," said Luker. "Being from the West Coast, we ride a lot of little short tracks which I believe will help me put the bike towards the front."

Luker will pilot the No. 11Z Kennedy Racing Honda CRF450R in Las Vegas - the same machine that he rode to victory in Daytona back in March - and if the California kid can get off to a good start and find himself a groove early on in the race, then an upset might just be in order.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63943


----------



## Ckg2011

*Savoie Won't Change His Speedy Approach​*
Jerry Savoie's banner season in Pro Stock Motorcycle continued at the most recent event in Dallas, where the alligator farmer picked up his third win of the 2015 NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series season.

It made him a bonafide championship contender on his Savoie's Alligator Farm Suzuki, putting him just 31 points behind reigning world champion Andrew Hines heading into this weekend's 15th annual NHRA Toyota Nationals at The Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

As the magnitude of the moment grows with the penultimate event of the 2015 season approaching, Savoie's laid-back mindset becomes even more evident as he continues to push any pressure aside to simply enjoy the race to the championship.

"I do care about the championship," said Savoie, who has four career wins. "If we go out there and do our job, we have a chance to win. If other people do their job better than us, they're going to win. Am I worried about it? No, not really. People put themselves under so much excruciating pressure during times like this and that's not me. Whatever happens, happens.

"Here's the main deal. In February, I'm going to be 57. To come out and do this is amazing and I am so thankful to be in the position I'm in. Whatever happens from here on out is icing on the cake. I don't have any pressure to come out and win. I'm blessed, the team works really hard and we're just having fun. If you can have fun, that's what it is all about."

Spencer Massey (Top Fuel), Del Worsham (Funny Car), Erica Enders (Pro Stock) and Hines (Pro Stock Motorcycle) were last year's winners of the event.

The 15th annual NHRA Toyota Nationals also marks the fifth of six playoff races in the Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship and Savoie has enjoyed nearly every moment of the first four races of the NHRA's playoffs.

After winning the prestigious Chevrolet Performance U.S. Nationals for the first time heading into the Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship, Savoie was the No. 2 qualifier in Charlotte and the top qualifier in St. Louis.

He added his second No. 1 qualifier of the season in Dallas, capping off a thrilling weekend by running a 6.744-second performance in the final to hold off Eddie Krawiec, who sits 21 points back of his teammate Hines in second.

It was the latest moment to bring a smile to Savoie's face during his impressive 2015 campaign, but he is just as competitive as ever, even as he continues to enjoy the ride.

"I don't want to lose at anything," said Savoie, who also posted a win in Englishtown this season. "We're not slowing down (heading to Vegas). We're going to try something new this weekend. When you get this bike in a certain window, this thing is going to respond and it has. It's been really rewarding. We're trying things we've wanted to try for years and it's really great and exciting to see it come together. I think I might be more excited for the team that they get to experience all this."

What they are experiencing is a chance to compete in the thick of the championship hunt. But until it was pointed out to him, Savoie admitted he did not realize how close he is to Hines with two events remaining. Now knowing what the gap is, don't expect Savoie to change an approach that has worked so well for him thus far.

"All I know is someone told me I was 31 points behind," Savoie said. "I didn't even know how many points I was behind before Dallas. I'm not focused on that at all. I can't change the outcome by looking at that and worrying about it. That's the way I'm approaching it. (The championship) will come if it's meant to be, but this class is the best of the best."

It's a deep group in Pro Stock Motorcycle and 30 riders will make up the field this weekend at the NHRA Toyota Nationals in Las Vegas. The Countdown field is stocked with standouts, including Hines and Krawiec, as well as Hector Arana Jr., who won in St. Louis and sits 81 points behind Hines, Matt Smith, Hector Arana, two-time season winner Karen Stoffer, Jim Underdahl, Chip Ellis and Scotty Pollacheck.

Savoie, aware of the fierce competition, is geared up to battle as he searches for his first career win at The Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.

"We've done really well in Vegas in previous years and I think we will have something good for this race," Savoie said. "I'm really excited for this one. I've been to a few finals there but I haven't gotten that victory yet. I'm going to just be focused round-by-round and see if we can put together a win."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...acing/savoie-wont-change-his-speedy-approach/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Superprestigio of The Americas Rider Spotlight - Jesse Janisch​*
GNC2 rider Jesse Janisch was invited into the FansChoice.tv production booth to participate in the AMA Pro Flat Track Pre-Race show during the Peoria TT last Aug. 16, 2015, because he typically runs well at the Midwest venue and AMA Pro Racing officials thought that he would be a good candidate to make an appearance on the broadcast.

During the Pre-Race show, which is hosted by AMA Pro Flat Track play-by-play announcer Scottie Deubler and seven-time Grand National Champion and color commentator Chris Carr, Janisch was informed that the winner of the Peoria TT GNC2 main event would get an automatic bid to compete in the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas on Nov. 21, 2015 at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas.

Later on that day, Janisch won the Peoria TT GNC2 main event by a mere .038 seconds over eventual GNC2 champion Davis Fisher, and with the win, the Wisconsin native had just punched his ticket to the Superprestigio of the Americas.

"Pure excitement was going through my mind once I found out that the winner of the Peoria TT would get an invitation to compete in the Superprestigio of the Americas," said Janisch. "It was a little more incentive for me during the race, that's for sure. I entered Peoria with the intentions of winning it to begin with, but hearing that news made me want the victory so much more."

Janisch will compete aboard the No. 32L Hart Racing Kawasaki EX450F at the Flat Track Finale on Nov. 20 and again at the Superprestigio of the Americas on Nov. 21.

"I'm very fortunate to be able to race for James Hart in Las Vegas," said Janisch. "It's going to be cool to be able to represent his sponsors as well as my own. I can't thank all of the people who've helped me along the way to get this point, including the people who helped me race at Peoria, I would not have been have this incredible opportunity if it weren't for all of them."

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63960


----------



## Ckg2011

*Travis Pastrana Signs With Sony's Team Action Cam​*





Sony, a worldwide leader in digital imaging, is proud to introduce freestyle motocross legend Travis Pastrana as the newest member of Team Action Cam. Pastrana is one of the most recognized names in FMX, and is lauded as one of the forefront content creators in the action sports industry. The partnership is an expansion of the existing Sony Action Cam partnership with the world's leading action sports brand, Nitro Circus.

"I'm excited to join Team Action Cam. The team at Nitro Circus has been using Sony cameras for some time and the quality and range of their products are perfect for me. I look forward to sharing my adventures through my Sony Action Cam."

Pastrana joins Team Action Cam's deep roster of action sports legends and top innovators, including recently added team member Robbie Maddison, Tony Hawk, Ricky Carmichael, Danny Davis, Torah Bright, Amy Purdy, Nick Goepper, Angel Collinson, Sage Cattabriga-Alosa, and Nigel Sylvester.

"We are excited and honored to have Travis Pastrana join Team Action Cam. This partnership lets us share Travis' perspective with the world-now, everyone can come along for the ride on his incredible adventures," says Jeff Hiatt, director of the Action Cam business at Sony Electronics. "Be on the lookout for some truly extraordinary content to come from Travis and Sony Action Cam."

Team Action Cam spans a variety of sports including FMX, MX/SX, snowboarding, skiing, skate, surf, BMX and mountain bike. More Action Cam news, photos, and videos can be found on Facebook (Sony-Action Cam), Twitter (@ActionCam), Instagram (@ActionCam), and by following #SonyActionCam.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/10/29/travis-pastrana-signs-with-sonys-team-action-cam


----------



## Ckg2011

*NHRA Vegas Pro Stock Motorcycle Pairings​*
Sunday's first-round pairings for eliminations for the 15th annual NHRA Toyota Nationals at The Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway, the 23rd of 24 events in the NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series. Pairings based on results in qualifying, which ended Saturday. DNQs listed below pairings.

Pro Stock Motorcycle - 1. Jerry Savoie, Suzuki, 6.852, 196.02 vs. 16. Freddie Camarena, Suzuki, 7.030, 191.70; 2. Andrew Hines, Harley-Davidson, 6.909, 194.55 vs. 15. Jim Underdahl, Suzuki, 6.982, 193.49; 3. Michael Ray, Buell, 6.913, 193.63 vs. 14. Mike Berry, Buell, 6.981, 191.02; 4. Eddie Krawiec, Harley-Davidson, 6.922, 194.27 vs. 13. Shawn Gann, Buell, 6.978, 191.73; 5. LE Tonglet, Suzuki, 6.930, 194.88 vs. 12. Hector Arana Jr, Buell, 6.976, 194.13; 6. Karen Stoffer, Suzuki, 6.937, 193.29 vs. 11. Hector Arana, Buell, 6.974, 193.16; 7. Scotty Pollacheck, Buell, 6.951, 192.19 vs. 10. Matt Smith, Victory, 6.972, 191.40; 8. Steve Johnson, Suzuki, 6.960, 192.30 vs. 9. Chip Ellis, Buell, 6.962, 192.77.

Did Not Qualify: 17. Joe DeSantis, 7.050, 189.92; 18. Angie Smith, 7.074, 188.60; 19. Redell Harris, 7.078, 187.94; 20. Eddie Reed, 7.099, 187.52; 21. Kalle Lyren, 7.100, 189.28; 22. Robert Karlsson, 7.110, 189.39; 23. Katie Sullivan, 7.112, 188.46; 24. Luke Crowley, 7.134, 189.36; 25. Rhett Lougheed, 7.215, 186.82; 26. Melissa Surber, 7.246, 185.59; 27. Lance Bonham, 7.357, 185.21; 28. Cory Reed, 10.762, 185.72; 29. Brian Pretzel, broke.

Jerry Savoie continued his playoff hot streak in Pro Stock Motorcycle, riding his White Alligator Suzuki to his third No. 1 qualifying position of the season with a track record time of 6.852 at 196.30. He will face Fred Camarena in the opening round of eliminations as he continues to chase series points leader Andrew Hines, who qualified second on his Screamin' Eagle Vance & Hines Harley-Davidson.

"Tim [Kulungian, crew chief] is smart," said Savoie, who is now only 26 points back of Hines. "He's a numbers guy. He has a way of getting the bike in that window. We were trying to go a [6.84]. I am proud to be here and if you go about second guessing yourself you will drive yourself crazy. If I get the number one (world championship) spot it will be good. If I don't get it then it's been a great season. I won't beat myself up over it."

Hector Arana Sr. and Hector Arana Jr. qualified 11th and 12th, respectively, for Sunday's NHRA Toyota Nationals at The Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Most important, the Lucas Oil Buell riders are solidly in the 16-bike field that attracted an overflow entry list of 28 Pro Stock Motorcycles.

Arana Sr.'s best pass came during the second round of qualifying on Friday evening, 6.974 seconds at 192.52 mph. Likewise, Arana Jr.'s best effort was delivered in the same session, 6.976 seconds at 192.74 mph.

Arana Sr. has been chasing an issue in his Lucas Oil Buell over the summer months and once again it puzzled his team. The bike is fast, just not as fast as they'd like.

"We were consistent but consistently slow," Arana Sr. said. "It's not what we planned, but there's something going on and I have not been able to put my finger on it. We are off. Something is wrong and I can't find it. I've been looking for it, so I'm struggling right now. The (unseasonably-warm) temperature has nothing to do with it. It's something else that's going on, and we haven't found it yet. I've tried everything I thought it wanted and it's not responding. My gut feeling was something else. I'm going to give it that shot tomorrow and see if it responds to that or not."

Arana Sr. will face Karen Stoffer in Round 1. Arana Jr. will meet L.E. Tonglet in the first round of eliminations. Like his father, he, too, is not completely happy with the performance of his bike.

"We still haven't figured it out," Arana Jr. said. "It's pretty frustrating when you had a good tune-up and then, for whatever reason, you get lost. I guess that's part of drag racing. The stronger teams never give up and they come back. We're still down from it, but hopefully we've learned enough during qualifying and gathered enough information for our best educated guess for tomorrow."

As is customary with the Pro Stock Motorcycle class on Halloween during the Mello Yello Drag Racing Series event in Las Vegas, riders and crewmembers dressed in costume, including everything from superheroes to cartoon characters. Not to be outdone, the Arana team waited until the fourth round of qualifying and then arrived in the staging lanes cloaked in traditional Dia De Los Muertos attire. The ensemble was a big hit with fans.

"We've been doing this at least five or six years," said Arana Sr. "It's become a tradition. Everyone asks, 'Are you guys gonna dress up?' and they want to know what we're going to be."

Eliminations for the NHRA Toyota Nationals are scheduled to begin at noon on Sunday and will be televised on ESPN2 at 8 p.m. ET.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/nhra-vegas-pro-stock-motorcycle-pairings


----------



## Ckg2011

*Superprestigio of The Americas Rider Spotlight - Jake Johnson​*
Two-time Grand National Champion Jake Johnson is one of the original invitees to compete in the inaugural Superprestigio the Americas.

Johnson went into semi-retirement this summer, but was called back into action by the Factory Harley-Davidson team when Brad Baker was injured.

Johnson immediately made an impact as he was the top qualifier at the Springfield Mile and led the race coming out of the final turn before getting passed by Bryan Smith and Jared Mees at the last second.

Johnson is somewhat of a short track specialist with six of his 18-career AMA Pro Flat Track wins coming on the smaller tracks, and these credentials are why he received an invitation to the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63988


----------



## Ckg2011

*Yamaha Named Presenting Sponsor of Superprestigio of The Americas​*
SMI is proud to announce that Yamaha Motor Corporation, USA will be the presenting sponsor of the inaugural running of the Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday, Nov. 21, 2015 at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas.

"We're thrilled to bring Yamaha on board as a presenting sponsor of the Superprestigio of the Americas," said SMI President Steve McLaughlin. "Having a company so steeped in racing tradition makes them a natural partner to launch what we hope will become one of the premier motorcycle racing events in the country. Yamaha and racing are almost synonymous and it's a great 
honor to have them as presenter of the first Superprestigio of the Americas."

The first ever Superprestigio of the Americas (SOTA'15) will bring together top racers from varying racing disciplines to race head-to-head against AMA Pro Flat Track racing's leading riders in a big two-day season-ending event at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas. Running the day before the Superprestigio of the Americas, on Friday, Nov. 20 at the Orleans Arena, will be the AMA Pro Flat Track Championship finale where the 2015 AMA Pro Grand National Champion will be crowned.

Yamaha has a rich history in AMA Grand National Flat Track racing highlighted by AMA Grand National Championships won by legendary Hall of Famer Kenny Roberts in 1973 and '74. The Yamaha TZ700-based flat track motorcycle remains one of the most unforgettable machines ever raced in the history of AMA Grand National competition. Kenny Roberts reuniting with the TZ and doing exhibition laps at racing speed at the Indy Mile during Indianapolis MotoGP weekend in 2009, instantly became an iconic moment in the history of flat track racing.

Last month Yamaha thrilled show goers at AIMExpo 2015 by unveiling its Yamaha DT-07 Flat Track concept bike. The machine, powered by a Yamaha FZ-07 engine, was the hit of the show. This summer an FZ-07-based machine built by Babe DeMay showed great promise in flat track competition. Dominic Colindres won a Grand National Heat race at the Roar on the Shore Grand National in Delmar, Del., in September and went on to score an excellent fourth-place finish in the national.

"Yamaha is very excited to be a part of the Superprestigio of the Americas," said Yamaha's Communications General Manager Bob Starr. "We love the concept of bringing together top riders from various disciplines to compete head to head in this kind of all-star competition. We think the event will be a big success and we're pleased to be involved particularly during the 60th Anniversary celebration of Yamaha Motor Company."

Spots are still open for additional AMA Pro Grand National riders to qualify and some of those won't be decided until the night before SOTA'15 during the AMA Pro Flat Track final on Friday, Nov. 20, 2015, also at the Orleans Arena. The two riders who win the GNC1 and GNC2 class in the AMA Pro Flat Track final Friday night will also gain participation in the Superprestigio of the Americas. More details to come at www.superprestigio.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=63990


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andrew Hines Wins Pro Stock Motorcycle In Vegas​*
Harley-Davidson® Screamin' Eagle®/Vance & Hines rider Andrew Hines blasted to a win in the Pro Stock Motorcycle final at the NHRA Toyota Nationals in Las Vegas and leads NHRA Countdown to the Championship playoffs with one race left on the schedule.

Hines, the defending and four-time class champion, raced a Harley-Davidson® V-Rod motorcycle through the Pro Stock Motorcycle field and won for the third time in five 2015 Countdown races.

"This was a team win all the way," said Hines, who now has 42 Pro Stock Motorcycle final-round wins in his career. "My V-Rod really performed when I needed it most in that last round."

Hines now holds a 46-point lead over second place heading into the NHRA Finals in two weeks. Harley-Davidson® Screamin' Eagle®/Vance & Hines rider Ed Krawiec lost in the second round at Las Vegas and is now in third place, 83 points behind Hines.

"The key for me at the NHRA Finals is going to be good performance in qualifying," said Hines. "I want to get some of those bonus points and keep our lead over 40 points, so it will take a swing of three rounds of eliminations on Sunday to beat us."

The sixth and final round of the NHRA Countdown to the Championship takes place Nov. 12-15 at the 51st Annual Auto Club NHRA Finals at Auto Club Raceway in Pomona, Calif.






*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/andrew-hines-wins-pro-stock-motorcycle-in-vegas


----------



## Ckg2011

*Bobby Kiniry Announces Retirement​*
In a press release sent out by his current team in Canada-Rockstar Energy OTSFF Yamaha-Bobby Kiniry has announced his retirement from professional racing at the age of 30.

Kiniry, a no-frills rider who would race anyone, anytime, anywhere, was injured on October 9 at round three of the Canadian AX Tour in Sarnia, Ontario, when he reportedly sustained a broken femur and dislocated hip.

"It was a rough year for me injury wise in the nationals and my crash in the arenacross series was the final straw," he said in a statement. "I had many good years in the sport, but it was time to consider retirement. It's never an easy decision to call an end to something you love doing and have been doing a long time, but the time had come for me to make the decision and start looking at a post motocross career."

"I'm comfortable walking away from the sport now because I lived my childhood dream. I can walk away happy with everything I've done and achieved," he continued. "That's what it was all about, making a living as a professional motocross racer and finish my career with a top team like Rockstar Energy OTSFF Yamaha. It doesn't get much better than that."

Kiniry, a native New Yorker, turned pro in 2003. In 2006, he finished a career best seventh overall in the 250SX East Region.

Over the last five years, Kiniry has spent his summers racing the Canadian Motocross Series with the Rockstar Energy OTSFF Yamaha team. His best finish was a runner-up in 2013 in the MX1 class.

According to the release, Kiniry is "looking at an association with Rockstar Energy Lucas Oil OTSFF as a rep as well as participant in the Bass Pro Fishing Series."

Kudos on a great career, Bobby. We wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/11/05/bobby-kiniry-announces-retirement


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chad Reed No Longer With Discount Tire​*
With Justin Bogle now locked up with GEICO Honda again, the silly season roster list is pretty much complete except for Chad Reed, and a few others like Josh Grant. The much-rumored return of a factory Yamaha team seems to be on hold at least for the moment, as Yamaha was clear that Reed's Monster Energy Cup ride on a YZ450F was not a guarantee of a full deal for 2016.

Now we see via a post on Reed's Instagram that he will no longer have a Discount Tire sponsorship for 2016. Discount Tire joined Reed's old TwoTwo Motorsports effort as a sponsor in 2012, and moved to a title sponsor role for 2014.



> Been getting tagged a bunch by my awesome friends and discount tire employees attending SEMA this week Sadly it's the end of the road for me and discount tire Want to thank each and everyone of you who I had the pleasure meeting and working with the last 3 or so years Hosting you guys at SX races around the country was a lot of fun I'll miss you guys!! THANKS! And have fun out at Vegas motor speedway keep it on the black stuff #no #im #not #retiring​


 Insiders previously told us that sponsorship from Discount Tire and Monster Energy could help fund the return of the factory Yamaha effort, but we heard both of those deals might have stalled. That now clearly seems to be the case on the Discount Tire side. Reed makes it clear with his IG post that he is not retiring, though, so he'll be out there racing in 2016 somehow.

Where? We're not sure. If Chad remains in the Yamaha camp, Joe Gibbs Racing could be a logical landing spot, and we have heard that Chad's agent has spoken with that team. But agents talk to people all the time, and a mere conversation doesn't mean a deal is going to happen.

We'll try to dig up more information, as Anaheim 1 is now just two months away!

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/11/05/chad-reed-no-longer-with-discount-tire


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Hillclimb Champion Phil Libhart To Race Superprestigio of The Americas​*
AMA Pro Hillclimb rider Phil Libhart will race the Superprestigio of the Americas at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas on Saturday, Nov. 21, 2015. Libhart will race his Yamaha YZF450 in the competition.

Libhart is one of the most dominant and consistent riders in the history of AMA Pro Hillclimb. Libhart's first full season in the series was in 1998 where he finished fourth in the championship standings.

For the last 17 years, he has finished on the podium in the Xtreme Class Championship points every season aboard his vintage Triumph, winning a Championship in the class in 2008.

He also has finished on the podium in the Unlimited Class several times in the Championship. He is one of few riders in the history of the sport who have been able to sweep events by winning both Expert classes in the same event.

In 2015, Libhart earned a podium finish in the Xtreme Class at each of the eight rounds with three wins. He also earned five podium finishes in the Unlimited Class this season, one of them a win to put him third at the end of the season.

Libhart's racing career in Flat Track started at the end of 1987 season and he raced until 2001. He won CMA North American Challenge race in Canada in 1998. He also is a recipient of the Rodney Farris Memorial Award.

For Libhart the Superprestigio of the Americas is an exciting opportunity to return back to his racing roots and represent the sport of Hillclimbing as well.

"It's a huge honor to be going to the SuperPrestigio of the Americas", Libhart says. "I'm thankful for the opportunity and I'm really excited to race this event. It's the biggest and best event in the racing world and I'm honored to be a part of it."

Libhart will be competing with the number 910 in honor of his brother, Todd Libhart, who succumbed to injuries sustained in a racing incident at the end of the 2014 season. Todd ran the competition numbers 9 and 10 during the 2014 season, so it is a fitting tribute as he competes in the highest level of racing at the Superprestigio event.

Libhart joins AMA Pro Grand National Champions Jared Mees, Jake Johnson, Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. and Brad Baker, along with X Games Flat Track Gold Medalist Bryan Smith and AMA Superbike rider Josh Hayes as riders already invited to the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas (SOTA'15).

Saturday night's Superprestigio of the Americas will be the culmination of an exciting doubleheader weekend of racing. Friday night at the Orleans Arena will witness the AMA Pro Flat Track Final, a race that will decide this year's AMA Pro Grand National Championship.

Keep posted for future announcements of other riders who will be invited to SOTA'15.

Spots are still open for additional AMA Pro Grand National riders to qualify and some of those won't be decided until the night before the event. More details to come at www.superprestigio.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64002


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Countdown Is On: Two Weeks Until The AMA Pro Flat Track Finals And Superprestigio of The Americas​*
We are two weeks away from the Superprestigio of the Americas and AMA Pro Flat Track Finals in Las Vegas.

If you plan on attending one or both of the events, tickets can be found by visiting http://www.superprestigio.com/tickets/. Otherwise, both events will be broadcast live on FansChoice.tv.

The AMA Pro Flat Track Finals, scheduled for Friday night, Nov. 20, is the last round of the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines and GNC2 seasons.

Davis Fisher has locked up the GNC2 championship, but the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines title is anything but decided, as a mere seven points separate Jared Mees and Bryan Smith at the top of the standings.

The Superprestigio of the Americas, scheduled for the following night on Nov. 21, will bring together leading motorcycle racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines from around the world to compete head to head with the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track.

Both events will take place on a specially-designed indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas. For tickets and additional information regarding the AMA Pro Flat Track Finals and Superprestigio of the Americas, fans are encouraged to visit www.superprestigio.com or call toll free 1-844-722-6453.

To view the event schedule for the Flat Track Finals, please visit
http://amaproracing.cdn.racersites.com/assets/2015-AMAP-FT-Vegas-Schedule.pdf

To view the competition format for the Flat Track Finals, please visit http://amaproracing.cdn.racersites.com/assets/AMAP-FT-2015-Las-Vegas-Competition-Format-v2.pdf

To view the event schedule for the Superprestigio of the Americas, please visit http://amaproracing.cdn.racersites.com/assets/2015-AMAP-FT-Vegas-Schedule-Superprestigio.pdf

To view the competition format for the Superprestigio of the Americas, please visit http://amaproracing.cdn.racersites.com/assets/AMAP-FT-2015-Superprestigio-Event-Format.pdf

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/images/content/story/67m.jpg


----------



## Ckg2011

*Haaker Hustles To Idaho EnduroCross Score​*
The GEICO AMA EnduroCross Series hit the Ford Idaho Center in Nampa, Idaho for round eight with Colton Haaker taking an exciting win over defending champion and points leader Cody Webb.

Webb finished second after being caught by Haaker late in the race and now keeps a 10-point advantage going into the final round in Ontario, Calif. in two weeks.

A packed house and a fast and challenging track greeted the racers in Idaho featuring big air jumps, multiple lines and corner options, fast straights and a merciless firewood pile that stopped nearly every competitor at least once during the day.

FMF/RPM/Team Maxxis KTM's Webb started the evening with more laps of perfection, taking the first heat race win and earning the valuable bonus point to extend his lead. Behind him Geoff Aaron put his Gas Gas into second place and young gun Ty Cullins grabbed third for a well-deserved ticket to the main on his Beta.

In the second heat race Husqvarna's Mike Brown rocketed to the holeshot and railed the first few laps with impressive speed.

His charging style helped him gap a quick-starting Ty Tremaine and Factory FMF/KTM pilot Taylor Robert in second and third, respectively. Following the top three, after an oddly slow, start was Husqvarna's Colton Haaker-in need of any points possible to close the championship gap on Webb.

But a heat race win wasn't in the cards for Haaker tonight as Brown rode fast and hard to the win while Haaker struggled with mistakes-mostly in the firewood pile. Taylor Robert came in second and Ty Tremaine-another young pro to watch-headed to the main out of the heat.

Riding momentum from an international win in Australia, Beta's Kyle Redmond took the third heat race win after powering past SRT Racing-backed Cory Graffunder in the firewood pile.

Destry Abbott battled up front for most of the race while Beta's Max Gerston steadily moved forward from a slow start. In the end, Gerston would get by Abbott for third with two laps to go and move straight to the main event with Graffunder just in front in second.

When the main event gate dropped the crowd was fired up and loud.

Webb lined up on the first gate inside to be in prime position for the 180-degree fist turn and was first to the corner.

Brown quickly dove inside to pressure and Webb gave in, letting Brown sneak away with the Nexen Tire $500 Holeshot Award. Webb went to work quickly and by the time the pack hit the second straight, he had put his KTM in the lead and was airing out the massive tire jump in front.

Following closely was a motivated Brown, Redmond and Graffunder. Ty Tremaine and Taylor Robert rounded out the top five out of the start lap.

The start didn't go well for Haaker. He was pushed wide into the center lane of the course and as he re-joined the main line, he clipped his footpeg on a border log, sending him down immediately. He re-mounted his Husqvarna in absolutely dead last as the pack roared away.

Webb continued his perfect night for the first few laps. Brown and Redmond battled back-and-forth behind lap-after-lap with the firewood pile being the major factor for most of the front pack's momentum shifts. It seemed if they cleaned the woodpile, they had a fast lap. If they didn't, they often lost a position. Meanwhile, Haaker was moving. And he was moving fast.

By the second lap Haaker had passed up to fifth place. Then into fourth on lap three and into third that same lap-cruising by Redmond in the firewood pile like it hadn't troubled him at all earlier.

Redmond would stay on him, though and the two kept battling back-and-forth. Once again, the Firewood pile kept the racers honest every lap. Up front, Webb and Brown were cruising. Webb had an arena-length lead over Brown in second by the sixth lap.

Lap six was a turning point for Haaker. He went from fourth to second and took Taylor Robert with him. Now Brown had his hands full with Robert while Haaker set his sights on Webb and the lead.

A 10-second lead melted to six, the crowd was going out of their minds. Then he was on Webb. Then the firewood stopped him and sent him back while Webb pushed on.

Then Haaker was back again and got close enough through the slippery matrix to make a pass right after the finish line. A few brake-checks and look-backs later and Haaker was in the lead with Webb backing off - clearly preserving championship points.

It was an impressive charge from last to first for Haaker and a smart race for Webb to ride into second place for the finish. The third place battle between Brown and Robert went down to the last three laps when Robert took the spot for good. Brown would fall back a few more positions.

Cory Graffunder and Kyle Redmond rounded out the top five. Max Gerston, Mike Brown, Ty Tremaine, Trystan Hart and Wyatt Hart rounded out the top ten, respectively.

Rounding out the Pro Main Event was Ty Cullins, Destry Abbott and Geoff Aaron.

"I felt like I was riding great all night even though my heat race didn't show it," Haaker said. "I didn't get the start and from there I made a few too many mistakes that cost me. Heat races are so short that I can't do that and expect to recover.

"I know if the heat races don't go perfect I can still win at the end of the night. However, it doesn't help when I miss out on those championship points. In the main I fell on the first lap and knew it was time to go and I couldn't go anywhere but forward. So, I just tried to make the fewest mistakes as possible. The woodpile was challenging but in the main event there was a smooth line through it-which I found after following some guys that weren't getting stuck."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ss/haaker-hustles-to-idaho-endurocross-score/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2016 NHRA Harley-Davidson Motorcycle Drag Racing Schedule​*
Officials from NHRA today announced the 2016 NHRA Harley-Davidson Drag Racing Series schedule. The popular series, highlighted by the Top Fuel and Pro Fuel classes, brings high-energy motorcycle racing to fans nationwide.

The NHRA Harley-Davidson Drag Racing Series will compete at tracks across the country. The majority of the events will take place in conjunction with NHRA Lucas Oil Drag Racing Series events with competition in Top Fuel Harley once again being featured at four NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series events with two new stops, at Wild Horse Pass Motorsports Park near Phoenix and New England Dragway in Epping, N.H.

The Top Fuel Harleys will return to the Circle K NHRA Winternationals at Auto Club Raceway at Pomona in Southern California and the NHRA Thunder Valley Nationals at Bristol (Tenn.) Dragway.

These two-wheeled rockets will race at three new tracks in the Lucas Oil Series as they visit Royal Purple Raceway near Houston, Cecil County Dragway in Rising Sun, Maryland and Rockingham Dragway in North Carolina.

Tommy Grimes has already secured the 2015 championship in the Top Fuel Harley category as he holds a 221 point lead over second place Len Darnell Jr. with one race remaining. A close battle between Dennis Fisher and Janette Thornley will be decided in Pro Fuel Harley. Fisher leads Thornley by five points.

The racers will vie for an exclusive NHRA Wally® Trophy awarded to winners in each category during winner's circle activities. The season-ending champion in Top Fuel and Pro Fuel will receive a specially-designed Wally Trophy as well as a year-end bonus. The best seven of 10 races will count for points toward the year-end championship.

Headquartered in Glendora, Calif., NHRA is the primary sanctioning body for the sport of drag racing in the United States.

NHRA presents 23 national events featuring the NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series, NHRA Lucas Oil Drag Racing Series and J&A Service NHRA Pro Mod Drag Racing Series.

NHRA provides competition opportunities for drivers of all levels in the NHRA Summit Racing Series and the NHRA Drags: Street Legal Style presented by AAA. NHRA also offers the NHRA Jr. Street for teens and the Summit Racing Jr.

Drag Racing League for youth ages 5 to 17.

In addition, NHRA owns and operates five racing facilities: Atlanta Dragway in Georgia; Auto-Plus Raceway at Gainesville in Florida; National Trail Raceway in Ohio; Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis; and Auto Club Raceway at Pomona in Southern California. For more information, log on to NHRA.com, or visit the official NHRA pages on Facebook, YouTube and Twitter.

*2016 NHRA Harley-Davidson Drag Racing Series Schedule​*
Feb. 11-14 Auto Club Raceway at Pomona (Top Fuel only) Pomona, Calif.

Feb 26-28 Wild Horse Pass (Top Fuel only) Phoenix

Feb 26-28 Royal Purple Raceway (Non-Top Fuel Event) Baytown, Texas

April 29-May 1 Virginia Motorsports Park (Non Top Fuel Event) Petersburg, Va.

May 20-22 Summit Motorsports Park Norwalk, Ohio

June 3-5 New England Dragway (Top Fuel only) Epping, N.H.

June 3-5 Route 66 Raceway (Non Top Fuel Event) Joliet, Ill.

June 10-12 Osage Casino Tulsa Raceway Park Tulsa, Okla.

June 17-19 Bristol Dragway (Top Fuel only) Bristol, Tenn.

June 17-19 Bandimere Speedway (Non Top Fuel Event) Denver

July 22-24 Sonoma Raceway Sonoma, Calif.

Aug. 19-21 Cecil County Dragway Rising Sun, Md.

Oct. 28-30 Rockingham Dragway Rockingham, N.C.

Nov. 5-8 The Strip at Las Vegas Motor Speedway Las Vegas

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/2016-nhra-harley-davidson-motorcycle-drag-racing-schedule


----------



## Ckg2011

*Matt Bisceglia will ride a MAD Racing Team Suzuki for the 2016 and 2017 season.​*
*Supercross: Matt Bisceglia, Daniel Baker Join MAD Suzuki Team​*
MAD Racing has announced that Supercross star Matt Bisceglia and rookie Daniel Baker will compete for the Monster Energy championships aboard a pair of Suzuki-supported Yoshimura/Dirt Candy Graphics RM-Z250s in 2016.

Bisceglia will challenge for the 250SX West title, and Baker will vie for the 250SX East crown.

"With Matt and Daniel, I feel like we can contend for race wins right out of the gate," said MAD Racing owner Mike Davignon. "And it should be noted they have both signed two-year contracts, so we're behind these two young riders 100 percent.

"We are giving them the very best equipment on the market thanks to our new partnership with Suzuki, and I've also hired Sébastien Tortelli to train and tutor these guys to make them the very best they can be."

Bisceglia, who claimed the Horizon Award as the sport's top amateur in 2013, comes to the Yoshimura/Dirt Candy Graphics Suzuki team after four years with the highly respected GEICO Honda group. While there, he fashioned a pair of podium finishes racing in both 250SX East and 250SX West. The Tualatin, Ore., native also completed two full seasons in the outdoor Lucas Oil motocross series.

"I'm pumped for a new start on a fired-up team, and I already feel amazing on the bike after just the first few days," Bisceglia said. "This is a very focused group of people, and I'm proud to be with them. Mike and Mary Kay Davignon are so supportive of everything we are doing, and I'm honored they are showing so much faith in me. It will be exciting to see where this year takes us."

Mike Davignon noted the current plan calls for Bisceglia to spend two more seasons on a Suzuki 250 before graduating to a 450 in 2018.

"I've always been impressed with Matt," Davignon said. "I've had my eye on him since his early amateur days and he's impressed me at each step. He's shown tremendous starting-line ability and he's led enough laps to prove he can ride with anyone."

Although he raced motocross this year, competing his first Supercross season with a top-notch team like Yoshimura/Dirt Candy Graphics Suzuki has Baker feeling like a true professional.







 *Daniel Baker has also joined the MAD team.​*
"Until two weeks ago I didn't even know if I'd be racing Supercross because the team I was with folded after motocross," said Baker, who hails from Crittenden, Ky. "But I got a call from Mike and he blew me away by flying to Kentucky and signing me to a sweet two-year deal. I'm so psyched and I want to do everything I can to pay him back. The best way to do that is ride hard every second I'm on this bike.

"I'm already training with my new teammate Matt out here in California. Yesterday was my first time on an SX track, and Matt and Sébastien have been awesome helping me out. I'm glad I'm riding the East series because that gives me some more time to practice. I want this to be a great season."

Both riders will compete in Supercross and motocross for the team.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/690/40631/...eglia--Daniel-Baker-Join-MAD-Suzuki-Team.aspx


----------



## scooby

Man...


----------



## Ckg2011

*Valerie Thompson To Enter NHRA Competition​*
Seven-time land speed record holder Valerie Thompson plans to contest the full NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series schedule next year with a Star Racing-built Pro Stock Motorcycle as an independent team owner and driver.

Thompson will also continue seeking new land speed racing records with her team's BMW S 1000 RR at select events in 2016.

In addition with technical support by Star Racing, Thompson's team will be led by recently appointed crew chief Chris Rivas. Rivas is a former Pro Stock Motorcycle racer with four NHRA event wins and six land speed racing world records.

"Chris Rivas has been successful in drag racing while setting new land speed records. As a crew chief, he will be one of my biggest assets. He understands the difference between quarter-mile and land speed racing, so he can help our team with everything from bike set-up to my riding technique as I transition back to drag racing," said Thompson.

Thompson's motorcycle-racing career began in the All Harley Drag Racing ***'n (AHDRA) where she finished third in the V-Rod Destroyer class in 2007 and was featured in a Super Bowl commercial with Danica Patrick. She also entered several NHRA events in 2008 with a best elapsed time 7.05 seconds.

"I have a real passion for land speed racing, but I can't express how excited I am to return to my 'racing roots' with a bike built by George Bryce's Star Racing team. George and his wife Jackie, operate one of the most successful NHRA Pro Stock motorcycle teams in the history of the sport, so I'm confident we will do well next year," said Thompson.

"I'm delighted to see Valerie returning to drag racing and thankful she chose Star Racing to help her new team. We are also looking forward to working with Chris Rivas again," said George Bryce, Star Racing owner.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...g/valerie-thompson-to-enter-nhra-competition/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Former Kawasaki Team Manager Comments On Possibility of Factory Semi Back At Dragbike Races Someday​*
Perhaps no manufacturer has had a more impressive run in the sport of motorcycle drag racing than Kawasaki.

A man who can attest to that is Reid Nordin, 53, of California, who had a career most hardcore motorcycle racing enthusiasts dream of.

Earlier this year Nordin finished up working for Kawasaki after an impressive run of over 30 years. He oversaw all of the Team Green race programs. From pro and amateur motocross, to road racing, to ATVs and UTVs, Nordin oversaw it all.

Nordin was also an integral part of Kawasaki's robust factory presence in drag racing a little more than a decade ago. At that time, the awe-inspiring Kawasaki semi would travel to the AMA Prostar events with a star-studded lineup of talented riders including Rickey Gadson, Steve Rice, Chip Ellis and others. Even legendary sportsman racers like Bruce Sauer were found on the impressive squad.

The collapse of the economy and slow-down in the motorcycle business forced Kawasaki to scale back on its racing operations and drag racing became one of the first casualties.

"It was a real shame the way the market went. It was one of our newer programs which made it one of the first to get cut," Nordin said. "I was very pleased to be involved with the team at its peak. We had some great people and some great motorcycles. There were a lot of drag racers getting some level of support and we were really happy to provide it."

Even though he's no longer with the company, Nordin hopes to see Team Green return to the quarter mile one day, and doesn't rule it out.

"The auto industry is already back to pre-recession numbers. The motorcycle industry is not there yet. I hope year-after-year the economy continues to get stronger and Kawasaki can make a return," Nordin said. "These disciplines are good for the industry and they are good for us. We had an impact on drag racing that certainly had an ancillary effect on sales."

Despite no longer fielding a factory team, from their headquarters in Irvine, Calif. many of Kawasaki's top brass still closely follow what's going on at the drag strip.

"I can't speak for the whole building, but I saw a group of enthusiasts always keeping up on all the latest tidbits," Nordin said.

Team Green still maintains a presence at the strip by continuing its long-standing relationship with one of the most successful racers of all-time, Rickey Gadson. The agreement between Gadson and Kawasaki survived the recession and dates back to the mid-90s. For the past several years Gadson has been an ambassador for Kawasaki's quickest and fastest motorcycles.

"Rickey remains deeply involved in promotional capacities. He was in Japan for Kawasaki earlier this year," Nordin said. "He is a talented individual who surrounds himself with good people. I know he will be able to squeeze the most out of any motorcycle."

Gadson has had plenty to do this season. Along with his usual research, development and racing of the popular Kawasaki ZX-14, Gadson has a new toy to tout - Kawasaki's marvel of engineering, the supercharged, hand-built, "king of horsepower" Ninja H2 and H2-R.

"That motorcycle is very unique. It's the only vehicle you have to order. There is so much craftsmanship and engineering involved," Nordin said. "It's an iconic motorcycle in this day and age."

As the H2 and H2-R slowly begin to surface at the drag races, the ZX-14 remains one of the most popular motorcycles in the staging lanes. The machine's fierce rivalry with the Suzuki Hayabusa is one for the ages.

"You definitely have a loyal following for each brand. I believe Suzuki did a great job with that motorcycle for many years. I also believe the ZX-14 has clearly outperformed it," Nordin said. "It's wonderful to see so many racers choose the ZX-14 and find success."

As somebody who has worked in so many forms of motorcycling, Nordin was enamored with the unique camaraderie that exists in grassroots motorcycle drag racing.

"I loved the family atmosphere. It seemed like everybody helped everybody, and coming from a Team Green background, that was our philosophy as well," Nordin said. "I made a lot of great friends there and I have a lot of great memories."

As Nordin saw it, there is one major downfall and disadvantage that has always hindered drag racing.

"When it rained we went home," Nordin said. "That's not the case in a lot of other forms of racing Kawasaki was involved with. When I go to a race, I want to race."

Many outdoor, two-wheel disciplines such as hill climbing and hare scrambling, like dragbike racing, are immensely popular with a passionate group of participants, but struggle to gain the spectators of their counterparts in Supercross, Freestyle and Road Racing. Like many experts, Nordin agrees shortening the show in dragbike racing could do wonders for the gate.

"NHRA encounters the same challenge, trying to get all the vehicles down the track so there is a constant flow of entertainment that is completed in a short period of time. No one wants to spend all day into the night sitting in the bleachers," Nordin said. "Supercross is a very short show. Pro Motocross has gone that way too. The motos have been shortened and the format has been changed for TV."

While shortening the show may seem blasphemous to the loyal group of fans who enjoy being at the track all day, Nordin's point is well validated when observing heavily-attended football games and NASCAR races are a tight, three-hour or so production. Drag racing eliminations can be spread throughout a 15-hour, or more, day. The typical fan wants to get in, get their money's worth in entertainment and head back home without tying up an entire day.

Before his departure, Nordin was busier than ever managing Kawasaki's racing operations. Overseeing the high-profile Supercross and Pro Motocross teams can be very time consuming.

It's a role that tested Nordin's ability to overcome adversity and clear hurdles. The squad's most recent dilemma came with the unexpected departure of four-time Supercross champion and three-time Pro Motocross champion Ryan Villipoto before the end of his contract. The superstar rider backed out of his deal with a year left on it and later retired.

"Yes it was a headache, but I also have a great relationship with Ryan and I understood his needs. I've been close with Ryan since he was on a 80 (c.c.)," Nordin said. "It was tough for us but I want what's best for him and I supported him 100-percent."

Nordin was a key component of upholding the long and storied history of success Kawasaki has enjoyed over the years with legends like James "Bubba" Stewart, Rickey "The G.O.A.T" Carmichael, Jeff Emig, Jeff Ward and a host of others.

Perhaps the respected team will even return to dragbike racing one day.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/former-kaw...f-factory-semi-back-at-dragbike-races-someday


----------



## Ckg2011

*Eddie Krawiec​*






 *Andrew Hines​*






 *Jerry Savoie​*
*Three-Way Fight For Pro Stock Bike Title​*
A change in mindset has worked wonders for reigning Pro Stock Motorcycle world champion Andrew Hines the past couple of seasons and he has no plans to alter that approach now, even with what will be on the line at this weekend's 51st annual Auto Club NHRA Finals at Auto Club Raceway at Pomona.

After defeating Jerry Savoie in the final round at the most recent race in Las Vegas, Hines will take a 46-point advantage over Savoie into the final event of the 2015 NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series season. Hines' lead is also 83 points over teammate Eddie Krawiec in his quest for a fifth world championship on his Screamin' Eagle Vance & Hines Harley-Davidson.

But even with the spotlight and pressures that will come in Pomona, Hines' mindset will stay focused on making consistent runs and nothing else, something he fully adopted a year ago with great results.

"I'm trying to not put any pressure on myself," said the 32-year-old Hines, who would be the youngest competitor in NHRA history to claim five world titles. "I feel like I have a good Harley and I just need to go out and try to do my job. The team is doing a good job and I'm just trying to be consistent. If I get a fifth (championship) that would be fantastic, but I'm trying to treat it like any other race. It's something I've tried to do over the last couple years and it's worked really well."

Morgan Lucas (Top Fuel), Matt Hagan (Funny Car), Erica Enders (Pro Stock) and Hector Arana Jr. (Pro Stock Motorcycle) were last year's winners of the tradition-rich Southern California event. The lucrative event is the final of six playoff races in the Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship and the race for the Pro Stock Motorcycle championship will be one of the main storylines.

Hines' final-round win over Savoie in Vegas could go down as one of the major turning points in the championship story, but Savoie still has the potential to claim his first world championship with a memorable performance in Pomona.

The Louisiana alligator farmer has made an impressive late-season run, winning in Dallas, to give himself a shot at the season finale.

As for finishing strong, Savoie has big plans for Pomona and they include much more than possibly winning the race and slipping past Hines in the points standings.

"There's absolutely a chance to go 200 (miles per hour)," said Savoie, who is aiming to be the first rider in the class to reach the milestone speed. "We went almost 199 in Dallas and the conditions in Pomona are going to be better. We definitely think we have a chance. We've got a good program going on right now and if we find it, (the motorcycle) will go 200.

"We've got a couple of goals in Pomona and we want to run 200 if it's there. But we also want to go out there and try to win the race and see what happens."

Savoie's White Alligator Racing Suzuki has struggled off the starting line at different times throughout the year and that bit Savoie in the final round in Las Vegas. He believes those problems are corrected heading into Pomona, but he also knows that tracking down Hines - as well as holding off Krawiec - will be difficult.

"Those guys are as solid as a rock," said Savoie, whose breakout season in 2015 has included three victories. "They're seven-time world champions between them and you don't win that many on luck. Those guys are good, and they're in the position they are for a reason. I have a lot of respect for them and I call Andrew 'Iceman' because you can't rattle him."

With an incredible performance Krawiec can claim a fourth world championship in the class, but he will also need some good fortune along the way. If Hines has his way that won't happen, even though a lot can happen in one weekend at a fast track.

The three championship contenders also have to deal with the likes of Hector Arana Jr., who won in St. Louis, Matt Smith, Hector Arana, two-time season winner Karen Stoffer, Jim Underdahl, Chip Ellis and Scotty Pollacheck. It could make for a stressful weekend, but Hines, who has 42 career wins, will do his best to stay focused on the gameplan with a fifth world championship within reach.

"It's going to be tough and we're going to try to make the bike go as fast as we can," said Hines, who has posted three of his four 2015 wins in the Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship. "We're happy to be in this position and it could have been a totally different story had Vegas gone differently. We feel good and Pomona should play right into our tune-up."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ing/three-way-fight-for-pro-stock-bike-title/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Larry Pegram To Compete In Superprestigio of The Americas In Las Vegas​*
Larry Pegram has established himself as a prominent road racer at both the national and global level.

On Saturday, Nov. 21, the former World Superbike pilot will put his dirt track skills to the ultimate test in the Superprestigio of the Americas in Las Vegas.

Like many successful road racers, Pegram grew up racing dirt track and his first competitive races took place on clay surfaces rather than pavement.

The Ohioan raced full time in AMA Pro Flat Track's premier class for two seasons early in his career, posting three hard-earned victories. Although he began road racing in 1993, his love for dirt track racing never faded.

"I'm really looking forward to competing in the Superprestigio of the Americas," said Pegram. "It's an honor to be invited to compete in such a prestigious event and I can't wait to get out to Las Vegas. My main goal is to just go out there and have fun, but the racer instinct inside of me obviously wants to perform well."

While the pinnacle of Pegram's career came in 2015 when he raced and managed a team in the elite ranks of World Superbike, one of his most impressive seasons came in 2009.

In addition to three AMA Superbike wins that season, he also rode the Lloyd Brothers Motorsports Ducati to a pair of GNC1 main event appearances at the Springfield Mile and the Indy Mile.

"I did a little riding on the short track in my back yard last week with Jared Mees," said Pegram. "Other than that though, it has been a while since I've really gotten after it on dirt. I love it though, and after a couple of days of riding and getting reaccustomed with the machine, it's like riding a bicycle. It will be great to race indoors in Las Vegas. Racing indoors is a different animal, I grew up in Ohio and that's all I did as a kid during the winter time. It's an exciting form of racing, that's for sure. Next weekend should be a lot of fun."

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64033


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gagne And Roberts Among Newest Riders Named For Superprestigio of The Americas​*
SMI is happy to announce additional riders invited and slated to race in the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha, on Saturday, Nov. 21 at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas. Headlining the new invitees are 2015 MotoAmerica Superstock 1000 Champion Jake Gagne and MotoAmerica Superstock 600 Champion Joe Roberts.

With his participation in SOTA'15, Gagne could make claim to being one of the most versatile professional motorcycle racers in the sport today. In addition to his championship-winning performance with RoadRace Factory/Yamaha in Superstock 1000, Gagne also raced and qualified for a Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross National at Miller Motorsports Park in Utah in August.

Coming on board alongside Gagne and Roberts and added to the elite rider roster for the 2015 Superprestigio of the Americas roster are AMA Pro Hillclimb Champion Phil Libhart, former AMA Superbike winners Larry Pegram and Blake Young, Spanish Supermoto Specialist Dani Ribalta, British Flat Track racer Oliver Brindley, Spanish Flat Track specialist Franc Serra and Street Freestyle standout Aaron Colton.

"We couldn't be happier to have current MotoAmerica Champions Jake Gagne and Joe Roberts involved in the Superprestigio of the Americas," said SMI President Steve McLaughlin. "It was quite an accomplishment when Jake made the field at an AMA Pro Motocross National this summer and we'll be excited to see if he can get into the final at the Orleans as well. And of course the riders coming over from Europe truly give us an international field, which we feel is quite an accomplishment for a first-year event."

The first ever Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha (SOTA'15) will bring together top racers from varying racing disciplines to race head to head against AMA Pro Flat Track racing's leading riders in a big two-day, season-ending event at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas. Running the day before the Superprestigio of the Americas, on Friday, Nov. 20 at the Orleans Arena, will be the AMA Pro Flat Track Championship finale where the 2015 AMA Pro Grand National Champion will be crowned.

Two spots are still open for AMA Pro Grand National riders to qualify and will be decided the night before SOTA'15 during the AMA Pro Flat Track final. The two riders who win the GNC1 and GNC2 class in the AMA Pro Flat Track final Friday night will also gain entry in the Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha. More details to come at www.superprestigio.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64026


----------



## Ckg2011

*Former Moto2 World Champion Toni Elias Headlines Latest Entries To The Superprestigio of The Americas​*
Toni Elias, former Moto2 World Champion, headlines the latest invitees to the Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha at Las Vegas' Orleans Arena on Saturday, Nov. 21, 2015. Elias, from Spain, just completed the MotoGP season racing for Forward Racing Yamaha as a mid-season replacement rider.

Joining Elias is fellow MotoGP rider Anthony West of Australia, who like Elias, ended 2015 as a MotoGP replacement rider for AB Honda.

Also new to the Superprestigio of the Americas roster is MotoAmerica's young KTM RC Cup Champion Gage McAllister and MotoAmerica Superstock 1000 race winner Taylor Knapp.

Elias, 32, is a 16-year veteran of Grand Prix racing, having raced in all three class categories of GP racing. He has 17-career GP wins, including a legendary MotoGP victory. Elias is known for one of the most exciting victories in MotoGP.

It came at the Portuguese Motorcycle Grand Prix in 2006. Elias was in third on the final lap, but made daring passes on Valentino Rossi and Kenny Roberts, Jr. to take over the lead. Rossi actually got back into the lead but Elias tucked in and drafted past Rossi at the checkered flag. The race was so close it had to be reviewed to determine the winner. It was the closest finish in MotoGP since the advent of electronic timing. Elias became Moto2 World Champion in 2010, scoring seven Moto2 victories along the way.

Elias is an avid flat track rider. He uses flat track as a training method and raced in the Barcelona Superprestigio last year.

"I'm very much looking forward to racing in the Superprestigio of the Americas," Elias said. "America is the home of flat track racing and it will be an honor to have the chance to race against some of the very best riders in America.

"My biggest goal is to purchase an American-made steel shoe while I'm there," Elias grinned. "but I would also like to make the final to be able to race against the best flat trackers on their home ground."

Anthony West will be no stranger to flat track competition. Like many of his famous Australian predecessors, West cut his teeth racing dirt-track from a young age. By the time he was 15 he had two national titles under his belt and was ready to take his first steps into road racing. West has world championship race victories to his credit. He scored his first World Championship 250cc Grand Prix win at the Dutch TT in 2003 and then won the Moto2 race there in 2014.

The Superprestigio of the Americas will cap off a busy year for MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup Champion Gage McAllister. The 20-year-old Californian was one of the busier riders in America, as he raced in both the KTM RC Cup and Superstock 600 classes. And at season's end, McAllister was crowned as the inaugural MotoAmerica KTM RC Cup Champion after winning five of the nine races. Last month he also represented America in the KTM RC World Cup Final at the Silverstone Circuit in Great Britain. Along the way he found time to contest and win the AMA Supermoto Championship as well.

Taylor Knapp was one of the most consistent riders in MotoAmerica Superstock 1000 this year. The Michigander finished runner-up in the series scoring 12 podiums in 16 rounds, including a victory at Virginia International Raceway riding with TOBC Racing.

NBC Sports Network (NBCSN) will televise the 2015 Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha motorcycle race on Sunday, November 29, at 9 p.m. ET /6 p.m. PT.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64044


----------



## Ckg2011

*No. 67M Davis Fisher​*
*2015 GNC2 Champion Davis Fisher To Wear No. 1 Plate In Vegas​*
Davis Fisher clinched the 2015 GNC2 championship after earning the Roar on the Shore victory in dramatic fashion last round in Delaware. On Nov. 20 at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas, Fisher will sport the No. 1 plate on his Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda CRF450R during AMA Pro Flat Track's final round of competition in 2015.

The No. 1 plate is typically reserved for the defending champion in each of AMA Pro Flat Track's classes. However, since there is not an active defending champion in the GNC2 class this season, Fisher has been granted the right to wear the heavily sought-after No. 1 plate on his motorcycle at the AMA Pro Flat Track season finale.

"It feels great to be able to run the No. 1 in Vegas," said Fisher. "It will be really cool because I'm able to show what I have earned by wrapping up the GNC2 championship early and there is no deciding factor in Vegas. It feels even better knowing that I have accomplished this after missing the championship by a single point in 2014."

Last season, Michigan-native Kyle Johnson topped Fisher by just one point to claim the GNC2 championship before stepping up to the elite Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class. It was Fisher's championship to lose heading into 2015, and the Oregonian didn't disappoint.

Like many riders who win the GNC2 championship, Fisher plans to graduate to the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines ranks next season. This rising star is sure to impress when he matches up against the best flat track racers in the world in 2016.

The Flat Track Season Finale will take place on a specially-designed indoor short track at the Orleans Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas on Sunday night, Nov. 20. The Superprestigio of the Americas will take place on the following night, Nov. 21, bringing together leading racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines to compete head to head with the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64040


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hard Charging Harley-Davidson Drag Racers Hunt For Pro Stock Motorcycle Championship​*
The Pro Stock Motorcycle championship will be on the line when Harley-Davidson® Screamin' Eagle®/Vance & Hines riders Andrew Hines and Ed Krawiec hit the drag strip this weekend at the 51st Annual Auto Club NHRA Finals in Pomona, Calif. The event is the sixth and final round of the NHRA Mello Yello Countdown to the Championship playoffs. Hines arrives in Pomona in first place with a 46-point lead. Krawiec stands in third place, 83 points behind Hines.

Krawiec is a three-time champ on Pro Stock Motorcycles. Hines, the defending Pro Stock Motorcycle champion, will be gunning for his fifth championship and would be the first rider to win five Pro Stock Motorcycle titles since the late Dave Schultz in 1994. Schultz holds the record with six NHRA motorcycle championships.

The Screamin' Eagle/Vance and Hines team will roll out its menacing Harley-Davidson® V-Rod motorcycles in Pomona for the first rounds of qualifying Friday and Hines expects to get right down to business.

"Being a two-bike team helps both Ed and me because we can push other competitors down the order and help each other with a win on Sunday," said Hines. "Key for us both will be to stay aggressive and up front in qualifying. Ed needs to get some of the bonus qualifying points to get his deficit down below 80 points. I'd like to keep my lead over second place above 40 points, so it takes three rounds to beat me in eliminations on Sunday."

Each of four elimination rounds on Sunday is worth 20 points. Another 20 points is available for a rider who sets a new Pro Stock Motorcycle national Elapsed Time record.

"This weekend is going to be exciting and stressful, one of those races where everyone is doing the math on points after every session," said Hines. "We like racing at Pomona because it's a bit of a down-hill track, the elevation drops about 15 feet from start to finish, and that helps our bikes. We also have really good gearing options for our V-Rods at this track."

Hines has won four times in the final round this season, including three crucial victories in the Countdown races. Hines raced his V-Rod to a big win in the final round of eliminations at the NHRA Toyota Nationals in Las Vegas on Nov. 1, a victory that resulted in a 40-point swing over his closest rival. The team's truck and the V-Rod motorcycles stayed in Las Vegas after that event and will meet the riders in Pomona.

"We're happy to be in this position," said Hines. "We feel good and Pomona should play really well into our tune-up to win the championship."

About Harley-Davidson Motor Company

Harley-Davidson Motor Company produces custom, cruiser and touring motorcycles and offers a complete line of Harley-Davidson® motorcycle parts, accessories, riding gear and apparel, and general merchandise. For more information, visit Harley-Davidson's website at www.h-d.com.

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/hard-charg...rs-hunt-for-pro-stock-motorcycle-championship


----------



## Ckg2011

*Karen Stoffer Leads Qualifying In Pomona, Savoie Ahead of Hines​*
Karen Stoffer, a two-time winner this season, led the two-wheel class with a performance of 6.823 seconds at 196.36 mph on her BIG St. Charles Motorsports Suzuki after the first two of four rounds of qualifying for the 51st annual Auto Club NHRA Finals at Auto Club Raceway at Pomona, the final of 24 events in the NHRA Mello Yello Drag Racing Series.

"We want to finish the season off strong," Stoffer said. "We haven't traditionally done that. It would be huge for us to do good at this final race and knock that gremlin off our back to finish strong here late in the season. We had a safe run on that first one to get down the track and make sure our brakes work well. We were able to do it on the second hit when we ran the full quarter-mile. I don't think it will hold. This class is so competitive. The track stayed consistent. Tomorrow is going to be better. There is a little more out there. That 82 isn't the best we can do. Hopefully we can step it up and meet everybody. If I could win this race this weekend it would truly be a dream season for me."

The three Pro Stock Motorcycle championship contenders all qualified in the top half of the field, with series leader Andrew Hines in fifth, second place Jerry Savoie fourth and third-place Eddie Krawiec eighth. Savoie, who earned one qualifying bonus point for his third-place effort in round one, trails Hines by 45 points. Krawiec is 83 back.

Chip Ellis qualified second on his PiranaZ Buell with a 6.830 at 196.42 and defending event winner Hector Arana Jr. is third on his Lucas Oil Buell with a 6.833 at 197.57.

Qualifying continues Saturday with sessions at noon and 3 p.m. Sunday's eliminations are scheduled for 11 a.m.

Pro Stock Motorcycle - 1. Karen Stoffer, Suzuki, 6.823, 196.36; 2. Chip Ellis, Buell, 6.830, 196.44; 3. Hector Arana Jr, Buell, 6.833, 197.57; 4. Jerry Savoie, Suzuki, 6.836, 196.67; 5. Andrew Hines, Harley-Davidson, 6.837, 195.73; 6. LE Tonglet, Suzuki, 6.853, 196.47; 7. Matt Smith, Victory, 6.855, 195.90; 8. Eddie Krawiec, Harley-Davidson, 6.858, 195.99; 9. Scotty Pollacheck, Buell, 6.878, 194.88; 10. Michael Ray, Buell, 6.915, 192.28; 11. Steve Johnson, Suzuki, 6.917, 193.88; 12. Angie Smith, Victory, 6.919, 192.14. Not Qualified: 13. Hector Arana, 6.926, 195.25; 14. Mike Berry, 6.951, 190.83; 15. Shawn Gann, 6.960, 192.41; 16. Jim Underdahl, 6.961, 194.55; 17. Freddie Camarena, 6.962, 194.80; 18. Kalle Lyren, 6.983, 191.02; 19. Joe DeSantis, 6.985, 192.11; 20. Redell Harris, 6.994, 190.57; 21. Katie Sullivan, 6.998, 190.22; 22. Robert Karlsson, 7.021, 191.95; 23. Luke Crowley, 7.027, 193.27; 24. Rhett Lougheed, 7.138, 187.94; 25. Eddie Reed, 7.229, 188.54; 26. Lance Bonham, 7.368, 183.92; 27. Bill Burkhart, 7.459, 179.25; 28. Melissa Surber, 18.068, 41.90.






*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/karen-stoffer-leads-qualifying-in-pomona-savoie-ahead-of-hines


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andrew Hines Ties Dave Schultz With Fifth NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle Championship​*
Andrew Hines tied the late Dave Schultz by capturing his fifth NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle Championship at the NHRA Finals from Pomona, Calif., Nov. 15.

His Screamin' Eagle Harley-Davidson teammate, Eddie Krawiec, defeated challenger Jerry Savoie, who broke just off the starting line, to clinch the title for Hines.

"I've just been trying to keep my head level," said Hines, who at 32 is the youngest NHRA Pro to win five world championships. "My outstanding Harley-Davidson team did a great job of keeping me focused and keeping the pressure off of me. It was awesome that my wife [Tanya] got to give me a kiss right before I ran, and thanks to my teammate for helping to get the job done. I guess he put the fear of Harley into them. Five championships is pretty awesome."

*Krawiec Speeds His Way To A Win In Pomona​*





*Andrew Hines Clinches 2015 Pro Stock Motorcycle NHRA Championship​*





*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/andrew-hin...-fifth-nhra-pro-stock-motorcycle-championship


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andrew Hines And Harley Rocket To Title​*
Harley-Davidson® Screamin' Eagle®/Vance & Hines riders Ed Krawiec and Andrew Hines closed out the 2015 NHRA Mello Yello Countdown the Championship as winners and world champions. Krawiec rode a screaming-fast Harley-Davidson V-Rod motorcycle to victory in the Pro Stock Motorcycle Auto Club NHRA Finals in Pomona, Calif., and Hines successfully defended his NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle title and secured his fifth career world championship in the class.

With Hines and Krawiec at the controls of the team's Harley V-Rod bikes, the Harley-Davidson Screamin' Eagle/Vance & Hines riders finished 1-2 in the standings for the second consecutive year, and have collected eight of the past 12 NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle world championships.

Hines clinched his championship with a win in the second round of eliminations on Sunday.

"My outstanding Harley-Davidson team did a great job of keeping me focused and keeping the pressure off of me this weekend," said Hines, who at 32 years old is the youngest NHRA Pro to win five world championships. "My V-Rod was always on point. Having five championships is pretty awesome."

Andrew Hines, the son of NHRA Hall of Famer Byron Hines and younger brother of three-time Pro Stock Motorcycle world champ Matt Hines, is the first rider to win five Pro Stock Motorcycle titles since the late Dave Schultz reached that mark in 1994. Hines won four events during the 2015 season, including three in the six-race Countdown playoffs as he climbed from the third seed to take the title. Hines has 42 career wins, second place all-time in Pro Stock Motorcycle behind Schultz, who tallied 45 victories during his career.

"Each one of my championships has been a unique experience," said Hines. "This is a really competitive class right now, and we struggled in the middle of the season. This is our team's reward for all the late nights and hard work it took to get us back out front. The Harley team rises to the occasion every time."

Krawiec finished second in season points, 43 behind Hines, after starting the Countdown as the first seed. The final-round victory by Krawiec at Pomona was his fourth of the season and the 31st of his career. Krawiec has now appeared in eight consecutive final rounds at Pomona. Krawiec got a big win in round two over Jerry Savoie to help secure the championship for Hines, and then defeated his teammate in the semi-finals.

"It was a great weekend all-around for the Harley team," said Krawiec, a three-time Pro Stock Motorcycle champion. "My V-Rod was fast today but lagged a little off the line until we made an adjustment for the final round and that's what won it for me. Our combination of strong V-Rod motorcycles and a team with outstanding talent and deep experience is hard to beat. I'm always racing for another championship but it's a happy ending when the team can send that world champion trophy back to Milwaukee."

*Source:*
http://www.cycledrag.com/andrew-hines-and-harley-rocket-to-tite


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Track In The News: The Wall Street Journal Rides Jared Mees' Harley-Davidson​*
Wall Street Journal's Dan Neil took Jared Mees' Harley-Davidson XR750 for a spin prior to the Charlotte Half-Mile back in August after getting some quick lessons from the defending Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion. In his story, which was published in today's print and online edition, he gives insight as to how he felt riding the powerful machine.

"I Fought the Hog and the Hog Won" is Neil's experiential take on learning how to ride AMA Pro Flat Track on Jared Mees' Harley-Davidson XR750 race bike. The piece is accompanied by a two-minute video filmed during Neil's ride day in Charlotte as well as an image gallery from the day, which includes a picture of Neil smiling ear-to-ear following his ride.

The full story is available in the Wall Street Journal's online edition by clicking the following link: http://www.wsj.com/articles/i-fought-the-hog-and-the-hog-won-1447803436

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64092


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kyle Partridge Announces Retirement​*
On a GoFundMe page set up to help with his recovery from a practice crash over the weekend where he fractured his C6 and C7, the second time he has sustained a broken neck in his career, Kyle Partridge announced his retirement from professional racing.

Partridge wrote that the crash happened at Pala on November 14 when he came over the top of a tabletop and landed in soft dirt, which forced his bike to a stop and threw him over the bars.

Partridge was scheduled to undergo surgery yesterday.

Partridge wrote that he wants to focus on being a father for his son Landon going forward.

"I have been around this sport my whole life and I know the love that comes along with this sport as a family. I have put my whole life into riding my motorcycle. As hard as it is for me to say, it is time for me to take a step away from racing and be a dad for my son, Landon. I have used up all of my good luck and I do not want to miss out on him growing into a young man. I have seen people come together and do some very cool things for people that are in my position."

A native of Las Vegas, Partridge made his pro debut in 2005. His best overall finish came last year when he finished twenty-first overall in Monster Energy Supercross.

Although an official announcement from the team has yet to be made, Partridge, was expected to join the CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha team for the 2016 season.

A GoFundMe account has been setup if you wish to donate.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/11/17/kyle-partridge-announces-retirement


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Track In The News: Sports Illustrated Provides An Inside Look At America's Original Extreme Sport​*
Sports Illustrated's Brian O'Connor went inside the minds of AMA Pro Flat Track stars Brad Baker, Shayna Texter and Cory Texter, as well as Michael Lock, the newly-appointed CEO of AMA Pro Racing, and discussed the various components involved in the series.

"Pro Flat Track racing boasts left turns only, at 140 miles an hour" is Connor's fascinating story about AMA Pro Flat Track, and the piece includes an array of photos captured during events this season.

The full story is available in the Sports Illustrated's online edition by clicking the following link: http://www.si.com/edge/2015/11/18/ama-pro-flat-track-racing-extreme-sports

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64097


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Visits Las Vegas For The Flat Track Season Finale On Friday night, Nov. 20​*
The battle for the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship will end in Las Vegas this Friday night, Nov. 20, on a purpose-built short track inside the dome of the Orleans Arena.

Defending champion Jared Mees has put together another monster year and he'll enter the season's final round with a seven point advantage over Bryan Smith and a 20 point edge over Kenny Coolbeth Jr. in the standings.

The rivalry between Mees and Smith this season has been nothing short of fascinating, and the two will duke it out one final time on a track that neither have competed on before. The event format has been specifically tuned to provide a full night of compelling racing on the purpose-built short track, including six GNC1 heat races and a B Main prior to the night's 25-lap main event.

Mees will ride the No. 1 Montgomeryville Cycle Center Honda CRF450R in Las Vegas and Smith will pilot the No. 42 Crosley Radio Kawasaki KX450F. Smith, a Mile specialist, will be giving it all he's got in a attempt to claim his first-career Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship. If Mees is able to hold off Smith and win the championship, it will be his third title in the premier class in the last four years.

Coolbeth is the only other rider besides Mees and Smith in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines field who has a chance at winning the 2015 championship. Despite being 20 points behind down, he will have an outside chance to win it all on Friday aboard the No. 2 Zanotti Racing Honda CRF450R if the night doesn't play out in favor of Mees or Smith.

Aside from the championship fight between the trio of contenders, one of the most intriguing storylines entering the weekend is the return of Brad Baker. Baker was injured during the Black Hills Half-Mile in August and the 2012 GNC1 champion hasn't raced in AMA Pro Flat Track competition in over three months. Baker will ride the No. 6 Brothers Powersports Honda CRF450R on Friday night and again on Saturday during the Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha.

Filling in for Baker during the last four rounds has been Jake Johnson, and the two-time champion has performed very well. Johnson has recorded back-to-back third-place finishes and he'll look to roll some of his momentum into this weekend when he takes to the track aboard the No. 5 Honda CRF450R in Vegas.

Sammy Halbert has put together another strong season and he'll enter Vegas sitting fourth in the GNC1 point standings. Prior to last round at Delaware, the Graham, Wash., native hadn't finished outside the top ten in any main event so far this season. Look for the No. 69 Fredericktown Yamaha YZ 450F pilot to maintain consistency in the final races of the season.

Opening ceremonies for Friday's night's AMA Pro Flat Track Season Finale will take place at 7:30 p.m. PT (10:30 p.m. ET), followed by a full slate of races leading up to the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship-deciding 25-lap Main Event at 10:00 p.m. PT (1:00 a.m. ET).

All of the action will be live streamed free of charge and in high definition on FansChoice.tv at http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

*GNC2​*
It has been a year to remember for Davis Fisher. The 17-year-old clinched the GNC2 championship at the penultimate round of the 2015 season with his victory at the Roar on the Shore in Delmar, Del. The second-year competitor entered the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season as the odds-on favorite to claim the GNC2 championship after coming up one point shy of the title a year ago, and he'll sport the No. 1 plate in Vegas on his Parkinson Brothers Racing Honda CRF450R this Friday for the final event of the season.

Although the GNC2 championship is locked up, the next three riders in the standings are all within three points of each other in the standings.

Second-place rider Bronson Bauman has 145 points to his credit, Dan Bromley sits in third with 144, and Jamison Minor comes into Last Vegas fourth in the points with 143. The trio of riders have each had outstanding seasons.

Bauman has accounted for one victory and four podiums in 2015, and he'll ride the No. 30Z Rod Lake Honda CRF450R in Vegas.

Bromley's consecutive runner-up finishes at Indianapolis and Black Hills, combined with his six top-five finishes have him well within striking distance of closing out the year with a runner-up result in the championship. He will ride the No. 54A Bromley Brothers KTM 450SX-F on Friday.

Minor, who has qualified for every main event so far in 2015, will be competing for the second spot in the final GNC2 point standings on Friday aboard the No. 27U Roy Built Honda CRF450R in Vegas.

The 20-lap GNC2 main event is slated to begin at 9:30 p.m. PT (12:30 a.m. ET). Fans that can't make it to Las Vegas are invited to follow along with all of the live streaming action by logging on to FansChoice.tv at http://www.fanschoice.tv/watch-live/ama/flat-track.

*Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha*
In addition to watching the 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track championship wrap up, flat track fans are in for a double dose of racing action this weekend in Las Vegas. On Saturday night, the Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha will bring together leading motorcycle racers from various motorcycle-racing disciplines from around the world to compete head-to-head with the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track.

In addition to live streaming on FansChoice.tv, the Superprestigio of the Americas presented by Yamaha will be aired on NBCSN on Sunday, November 29, at 9 p.m. ET (6 p.m. PT).

For tickets and additional information on this weekend's flat track spectacular in Las Vegas, please go to www.superprestigio.com or call toll free 1-844-722-6453.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64071


----------



## Ckg2011

*Harley-Davidson GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Championship Scenarios Between Mees And Smith​*
The magic number for Smith is seven, as he will need to earn seven or more points than Mees in Las Vegas in order to earn the championship.

There have been two instances this season where Smith has gained seven or more points than Mees in a single race. The most recent occurrence happened at the Charlotte Half-Mile on Aug. 29, when Smith earned the victory, Dash for Cash win, and Lap Leader and was awarded 25 points while Mees suffered a mechanical and finished 17th, earning just two points.

If anything close to what occurred in Charlotte were to transpire in Las Vegas on Nov. 20, then Smith would be crowned champion.

There are multiple scenarios that could determine the fate of the two championship hopefuls at the season finale. If Smith wins at Las Vegas, and Mees finishes third or worse, then Smith would earn the championship over Mees, assuming neither competitor receives a Dash for Cash point or Lap Leader point.

Furthermore, if Smith finishes second at Las Vegas, he would need Mees to finish seventh or worse, an unlikely scenario, in order to claim the No. 1 plate. If Mees finishes second or better, he will claim the championship regardless of Smith's finishing position. If both Mees and Smith were to end the season with the same amount of points, then Smith would earn the tiebreaker, which is based off of wins recorded in 2015, and win the championship.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64091


----------



## Ckg2011

*Five Minutes With Superprestigio of The Americas Track Designer And AMA Pro Flat Track Color Commentator Chris Carr​*
Seven-time AMA Pro Grand National Champion Chris Carr has played a pivotal role in the construction of the short track at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas that will be used this weekend for the AMA Pro Flat Track season finale and inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas invitational.

Roughly a tenth of a mile in length, the track has a 12-15-inch dirt base. "It's got some good clay in it," Carr said, "but it also has a lot of rock. We're using a top coat of decomposed granite, which is similar to what you see on a lot of speedway tracks, to try and create a hard, consistent surface."

Carr identified some of the hurdles that the Steve McLaughlin Incorporated (SMI) crew led by Dennis Pearson faced building a racetrack within such tight confines.

"The first obstacle was to create a track that will ride 'bigger' than its actual size," he said. "This is one of the shorter tracks that we've had in AMA Pro Grand National history, but we wanted to create an environment where the riders have an opportunity to pass."

Typical indoor tracks have rounded corners, Carr explained; the Orleans is shaped like a football. "It's more of a point-and-shoot style of racetrack, where it will be very wide entering, very wide exiting with the potential for some drama at the apex of each corner.

"I think we're going to see multiple apexes as the track changes through competition. We're going to keep these guys guessing all night long. It's going to be a good test of their racing skills, as well as their flat-track skills."

In this configuration, the Orleans will accommodate 5,700 spectators. "We don't expect a sellout, but we do expect a great show," Carr said. "The theory behind this event has met with a bit of negativity from the flat-track community, which may have slowed ticket sales. We're also up against a lot of competition this weekend in the motorcycle industry."

Carr believes this event has an opportunity to grow. "Whether it remains part of the AMA Pro Flat Track calendar in the future is to be determined," he said, "but if we did not have the Superprestigio of the Americas here in Las Vegas, the AMA Pro Flat Track season would have ended with the cancellation of the Calistoga Half-Mile."

All for one and one for all.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64100


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jared Mees Earns Third Harley-Davidson GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Championship In Four Years​*
Jared Mees finished third in the AMA Pro Flat Track Season Finale on Friday night at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas, but it didn't matter, as he had already clinched the 2015 Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines championship before the main event had even started.

Mees was able to secure his third Grand National Championship in four seasons on Friday night a lot easier than he had expected going into the event. He held a mere seven-point lead over rival Bryan Smith and the two have been the center of attention leading up to the Flat Track Season Finale in Las Vegas.

However, Smith failed to secure a spot in the main event through his heat race and then he crashed during his Semi, which resulted in him missing the final race altogether.

Although he missed his chance at winning his first Grand National Championship, Smith still put together a stellar 2015 campaign. He finished with 181 points, 23 shy of Mees.

Consistency has always been the name of the game for Mees, and this season proved to be no different. The Clio, Mich., native notched nine podiums and a single victory this season, which are numbers that reflect his previous champion-winning seasons almost to a tee.

"It's awesome to get this championship," said Mees. "Last year when I won it, I remember saying that that one meant the most to me. But now here I am and it just gets sweeter and sweeter every year. There was a lot of pressure coming into this race tonight. It's a short track and what ended up happening to Bryan was my biggest fear of happening to me. Anything can happen in this type of race. I've run a lot of these types of races and I've felt what it's like to run into some bad luck. I'm just glad I was able to come away with this championship, it feels awesome."

There's no doubt that Mees owned the majority of the limelight and attention on Friday night, and deservedly so, but the second biggest story of the evening was about the man who finished on top of the box Friday night. Briar Bauman won his first race of 2015 and he looked incredible from start to finish in doing so.

Bauman got the ever-so-important holeshot out of the gate and led for the duration of the race. It was a great ending to a great season for the young rider, who finished third or better in three total races this season, making 2015 far and away his best season in GNC1 yet.

Bauman shows great promise for himself and for the sport of AMA Pro Flat Track racing, as he's not only a rising star on the track, but a well-rounded soul off the motorcycle as well, as evidenced by his quote during the post-race press conference where he dedicated his win to the late Jethro Halbert.

"This win was for Jethro Halbert," said Bauman. "He was an awesome friend and you can bet all the money you got that he would have been running with all of us at the front. This was his kind of race track and he would have been glass smooth. I rode with him all night. This was for Jethro."

Bauman's win on Friday ensured him a spot in the highly-anticipated Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday night.

Finishing second on Friday night and making a surprise visit to AMA Pro Flat Track competition was Joe Kopp. Kopp, a 22-year veteran of the sport, made his only start of 2015 in Vegas and his second-place finish is a clear indication that there's still a lot left in the tank for the 46 year old.

Finishing fourth on Friday night was Sammy Halbert, who capped off a solid 2015 campaign by finishing third in the standings.

Jake Johnson continued his impressive run of solid finishes during the back-half of the season with a fifth-place finish on Friday.

*GNC2​*
Davis Fisher had the GNC2 championship all nailed down before he even started packing for Vegas, but he still wanted to make a good showing during the Flat Track Season Finale on Friday night and again on Saturday at the Superprestigio of the Americas. He's 0-1 so far, as he failed to make the main event on Friday for the first time in 2015 and he'll look to bounce back tomorrow night when he faces off against even stiffer competition.

Fisher's night wasn't all that bad, though, as he was presented the GNC2 championship No. 1 plate during Opening Ceremonies as he was greeted by thousands of fans in attendance cheering his name.

There's no denying that Fisher was the star of the 2015 GNC2 season, but Dan Bromley was the star of Friday night.

The Warrington, Pa., pilot finally put all the pieces together during the night's main event, as he walked away with his first victory of the season. Bromley has been close all year, recording four podium finishes, but until now, he had never been able to win.

Bromley finished second in the GNC2 point standings behind only Fisher, and he'll look to carry over the momentum he's gained from 2015 over to next season.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64107


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jared Mees Wins Inaugural Superprestigio of The Americas In Las Vegas​*
Jared Mees capped off a weekend for the record books tonight, as he took home the inaugural Superprestigio of the Americas checkered flag less than 24 hours after capturing his third Grand National Championship in four seasons.

Mees failed to get the holeshot on lap one, a mistake that's proved costly for hopeful winners throughout the course of the weekend. However, the Michigan native continued to fight and eventually regained the lead by the time he finished the second lap.

Mees and Brad Baker went on to fight neck-and-neck during the next two laps, but when Baker came out of turn four on lap five, he went too high and nearly crashed into the wall. Baker's error proved to be the pivotal moment in the race, as he was never able to regain the lead and ended up finishing second behind a charging Mees.

Though it's always bittersweet to finish second-best, Baker was happy to put together the performance that he did Saturday night, as it's been over four months since his last podium. Baker's effort is a good indication that he has completed healing from injuries sustained at Black Hills Speedway earlier this season.

Kenny Coolbeth Jr. bounced back after a tough night on Friday with a third-place finish in the Superprestigio of the Americas on Saturday night, while Larry Pegram led the charge for the All Stars category comprised primarily of road racers, finishing fourth in the main.

Joe Roberts, Oliver Brindley and Roger Hayden rounded out the remaining All Star road racers in the eight-rider field, while Bryan Smith finished last after a crash early in the race.

One of the most noticeable names missing from this list is Friday night's Flat Track Season Finale winner Briar Bauman. Bauman looked flawless yet again early on in the day, as he was the fast qualifier out of every rider that participated in the Superprestigio of the Americas. However, Bauman missed the main event cut line by a single position in the second-to-last race of the night, ending his chances of repeating victories.

Other AMA Pro Flat Track riders who barely missed the cut were Davis Fisher, Stevie Bonsey and Dan Bromley.

All in all, the evening lived up to the momentum that it had gained over the last several months ever since the Superprestigio of the Americas was first announced to the world. The specially-designed race track, which was roughly a tenth of a mile, provided some of the most adrenaline-charged racing that has been seen all year, a fitting end to a 2015 AMA Pro Flat Track season that will not soon be forgotten.

*Results of the Superprestigio of the Americas, Orleans Arena, Nov. 21, 2015*

1. Jared Mees, Honda
2. Brad Baker, Honda
3. Kenny Coolbeth, Jr., Honda
4. Larry Pegram, Honda
5. Joe Roberts, Yamaha
6. Oliver Brindley, Kawasaki
7. Roger Hayden, Suzuki
8. Bryan Smith, Kawasaki

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64110


----------



## Ckg2011

*Three Time Grand National Champion Jared Mees​*
*Jared And Nichole Mees To Promote The Lima Half-Mile​*
2015 AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Champion Jared Mees and wife Nichole entered the race promotion business for the first time Sunday, buying rights to the historic Lima, Ohio Half-Mile.

Lima, which runs on the last Saturday in June each year, is one of the most highly attended and historic races on the AMA Pro Flat Track circuit, dating back to 1984. The venue has sentimental value to Mees, who won his first AMA Pro Flat Track GNC1 race at Lima in 2005. Mees also won Lima in 2007 and again in 2014, on the way to his 3rd Grand National Championship.

"I couldn't pass up the opportunity to buy rights to Lima," said twenty-nine year old Mees who lives in Clio, Michigan. "It's an old school fairgrounds cushion half-mile with a passionate, loyal fan base just a few hours from our house. Nichole and I couldn't be more excited to take this on. Nichole is retiring from racing after this season and I don't plan on racing forever. Promoting Lima is a business venture that will keep us involved in flat track for many years."

"Lima is such a great event, I wanted to make sure I found the right people to hand the torch to now that I'm retiring," said Lima promoter Dean Gallup. "Jared and Nichole Mees are the perfect people to take over. They're hard working and have a vested interest in the sport. I can now retire knowing the event is in good hands."

The Lima Half-mile will run again on June 25, 2016 when Mees will be going for his 4th win at the track.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/11/article/jared-and-nichole-mees-to-promote-the-lima-half-mile/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cody Webb Wins EnduroCross Championship​*
The GEICO AMA EnduroCross series finished in high-octane, intense-action style as Taylor Robert took his first win of 2015 and Cody Webb battled through an aggressive track to hold a charging Colton Haaker at bay to secure the overall title. With the victory, Webb becomes back-to-back champion.

As the finale's practices and qualifying went down during the day, it was clear the track would once again be a major factor in the outcome of the race. A speedy course with pro lap times in the sub 40-second range featured big-air jumps that had the field split into those who jumped and those who didn't. Jumping was clearly faster if the rest of the lap was equal and consistent, but that is rarely the case in EnduroCross.

The night started off full of action as Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Colton Haaker took the first heat race win and a bonus championship point, tightening the virtual points gap between himself and Webb to only nine. Gas Gas' Geoff Aaron took a smooth and fast second place while Factory Beta's Kyle Redmond made a last-lap pass for third, transferring directly into the main. Both Aaron and Redmond weren't jumping the firewood pile on the first straight but still putting in fast laps.

The second heat race saw veteran racer Mike Brown take his Rockstar Energy Husqvarna to the front early. Brown and longtime EnduroCross racer Jamie Lanza swapped the lead back-and-forth over the first lap, getting the roaring crowd on their feet. Brown would make a forceful move on the inside of an elevated rock turn for the pass just before a treacherous log obstacle-turned double jump. Brown lost momentum on the face of the takeoff and collided front-wheel-first into the landing, slamming into the bars. He would exit the arena with an injury. SRT-backed Cory Graffunder would pass Lanza for the win and Factory Beta's Ty Cullins made a pass in the last few feet to take the final transfer spot.

The third heat race of the night was a precursor to the main event with Factory FMF KTM's Taylor Robert battling with RPM/FMF/KTM Team Maxxis' Cody Webb for the top spot. And while Taylor Robert won according to the finish line flags in a last-lap pass over Webb, it was discovered the top racers had actually done an extra lap. So, the scoring went back one lap where Webb was in the lead and the virtual points gap between Haaker and Webb evened out at a 10-point gap again. Beta's Max Gerston finished in third-in the last lap and the "extra" last lap-and he went straight to the main.

During the evening Hot Laps, which puts the top two finishers from the three heat races on the track for a single lap against the clock to earn a bonus point and the top six gate picks for the main event, it was a showdown between Haaker and Webb. This is a valuable point and Haaker put down a heater of a lap that Webb couldn't match. Haaker jumped all the tough gaps and Webb faltered. Virtual gap is now at nine.

When the gate dropped for the main event it was Lanza who ripped his KTM Powerparts two-stroke to the Nexen Tire Holeshot award with the rest of the pack stacked behind him. As he moved away freely, the rest fought for clear air and Redmond, Robert and Webb cleared out in good positions.

Haaker had first-turn trouble and started his fight for a championship in last place. As the first lap wound out, Redmond, Webb, Robert and Gerston were in a fight for the top spot.

By the second lap, Webb had moved by Redmond and started putting a gap on the field. Robert was pushing hard, jumping every obstacle nearly every lap and charging forward to Redmond. Meanwhile, Haaker was on the move from the back.

By lap four, Haaker had moved into sixth position, jumping when he had clear vision and blitzing everywhere else. Redmond had his hands full with a motivated Robert and finally gave up the second place position in the rock garden. Webb was racing a nearly perfect race up front and weaving through lappers on the same, fourth, lap.

On lap seven, Haaker had moved into 4th place-really pressuring for the podium with half the race to go. Webb's lapped-traffic maneuvering was perfect, even allowing him to erase gains Robert was making by jumping big gaps at times as Robert became stuck behind slower riders.

By the ninth lap things began to shake up. Webb went down in the rock garden and stopped just long enough for Robert to get right next to him. Both riders moved out of the rocks at the same time and held it wide open to jump the finish line double inches apart. Robert would make the pass stick and Webb looked to secure a championship-winning second place. On the same lap, Haaker made the pass on Redmond for third and set his sights on Webb who had about a nine-second lead. Then, the rocks grabbed Robert and Webb got close again. Two big jumps later Robert had his lead back.

Haaker would catch Webb on lap 13 and put an aggressive pass move, making contact with his championship rival on the inside of a flat, sandy turn. Webb braked early, swung under Haaker and passed him over the flat tractor tires. Haaker would get stuck on the outside and Webb rode away with the championship essentially won.

Robert went on to win convincingly with consistent, fast laps. Webb finished second and Haaker maintained third.

Redmond had bike trouble late in the race and his race was done. His factory Beta teammate, Max Gerston moved into fourth followed by Graffunder rounding out the top five.

Sixth place went to Aaron, Ty Tremaine-2014 and 2015 Junior Champion-finished in seventh, Wyatt Hart grabbed eigth, Lanza ended in ninth and young racer Cullins rounded out the top ten.

Noah Kepple and Cooper Abbot finished in 11th and 12th, respectively.

"It feels good to get another win and I feel like I should have a lot more of them by now but there are a lot of tough rider," Robert said about his second career win. "I knew those guys were going to be fighting for the championship and that I could probably steal a win."

"As far as the championship, I definitely felt a lot of pressure but I knew I have been riding solid all year and made good decisions," Webb said. "It word out in my favor tonight. I felt like I wasn't the fastest rider tonight but settling for second was OK because I won the championship."

"I ended up third tonight but was the fastest rider several times with the Heat Race and Hot Lap," Haaker Said. "I felt like I rode really well and more consistent tonight but the crash in the first turn put me back."

*Ontario, California GEICO EnduroCross Main Event results*

1. Taylor Robert KTM
2. Cody Webb KTM
3. Colton Haaker Husqvarna
4. Max Gerston Beta
5. Cory Graffunder KTM
6. Geoff Aaron Gas Gas
7. Ty Tremaine KTM
8. Wyatt Hart Husqvarna
9. Jamie Lanza KTM
10. Ty Cullins Beta
11. Noah Kepple KTM
12. Cooper Abbott Kawasaki
13. Kyle Redmond Beta

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/11/22/cody-webb-wins-endurocross-championship


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tentative 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule:​*
From FlatTrackLive.

March 10 - Daytona, FL 
March 11 - Daytona, FL
April 9 - Texas 
May 14 - Scottsdale, AZ
May 21 - Sacramento, CA
May 29 - Springfield, IL
June - X Games, Austin, TX
June 18 - Oklahoma City, OK
June 25 - Lima, OH
August 9 - Black Hills, SD
August 14 - Peoria, IL
August 27 - Charlotte, NC
September 4 - Springfield, IL
October 8 - Calistoga, CA 
October 22 - Las Vegas, NV

*Source:*
https://www.facebook.com/FlatTrackLive/?pnref=story


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross Titles Wrapped Up At Florida Mini O's​*
Today is the day that champions were crowned. Heat races are in the books; we had a chance to see the riders hit the track and lock down their gate picks. When the gate drops, it's anyone's championship for the taking today in the supercross portion of the Florida Winter Olympics, aka Mini O's, at Gatorback Cycle Park.

First race of the day, Wednesday, November 25, was the 250 A class. When the gate dropped it was Dakota Alix with the holeshot, followed by Chase Sexton and Austin Forkner. Forkner made quick work of both riders to take the lead early. While it looked as if Forkner would check out, Sexton had different plans and closed the gap on the number 214 Kawasaki. Sexton made several runs at Forkner but wasn't able to make a move. When the checkers flew, it was Forkner claiming the first championship of the week. Sexton would finish second and Alix would round out the podium.

The 85 (9-11) class came down to the last turn. Nicholas Romano got out front and looked to have control of the race. Gavin Towers was sitting in second while Matthew Leblanc was buried deep in the pack. Lap after lap, Leblanc made passes working his way forward, but time was running out. After he made the move into second, he put his head down and charged after the Kawasaki rider out front. Last lap, two turns from the finish, Leblanc made the pass on Romano and would take the hard-fought victory. Impressive ride.

One of the biggest surprises of day came in the Girls (12-16) moto. Hannah Hodges grabbed the holeshot. Lap two, Hodges would go down and drop back to the fourth position. Jordan Jarvis would inherit the lead; Valentina Galaz and Jazzmyn Canfield would be left battling for the number two spot. A couple laps later Hodges set her sights on the leader after she made the move past Canfield and Galaz. Once she caught Jarvis, the two would battle for a lap before the lines would come together, leaving Hodges on the ground for the second time. Jarvis would grab the Supercross Championship. Galaz would come across second and Canfield would fight off Hodges for final spot on the podium.

The 65 (7-9) and 65 (7-9) Limited motos both saw battles between Ryder Difrancesco and Nicholas Romano. In the limited class, Romano would get the best of Difrancesco. Haiden Deegan would run a solid third. In the next meeting of the (7-9) class, Romano would be pressured by Ryder D. After a few laps of battling, Romano would go down, handing the lead to Difrancesco, who would go own to win to championship. Romano would regroup for second.

The 250 B moto was unreal. Garrett Marchbanks put the number-82 Kawasaki out front, but he was followed closely by the Orange Brigade KTM ride of Challen Tennant and Kawasaki rider Jayce Pennington. Despite all the efforts of by Tennant, Marchbanks was able to keep his cool and hold on to the lead. Behind Pennington, there was a four-rider battle between Jordan Bailey, Jake Masterpool, Zane Merrett, and Enzo Lopes. The top three would stay the same to the finish; Marchbanks would grab a well-earned championship.

Supermini 2 had a good battle for the win. Logan Boye grabbed the holeshot. Max Miller, Chase Fasnacht, Jarrett Frye, and a handful of others followed him across the line. Boye would fight off multiple attempts from different riders to hold on to the lead. Late in the moto, it was the number-34 KTM that made several moves and the big one on Boye to take the lead. Frye would take the win; Boye and Fasnacht would fill out the podium.

Last race of the day, the 51 (4-8 ) Limited class, was the race of the day! Rounding the first turn, it was Owen Covell out front. Haiden Deegan and Daxton Bennick were on a mission to get by Covell. From turn one to the last turn, the three riders were three wide. Covell seemed to have an answer each time a rider tried to make a move. Bennick made runs at Deegan; Deegan would show a wheel on Covell. Deegan would make a move over the finish line on the white flag. Covell would try to get Deegan back, but also had to protect the line from Bennick. At the finish, Deegan would lay claim to a hard fought championship, Covell would end up second and Bennick would get third.

My vote for rider of the day-Matthew Leblanc. Leblanc won all four of his championships, some in dominating fashion, and some were hard earned. All were well deserved.

*Supercross Champions:*

Austin Forkner - 250 A / 450 A / 250 Pro Sport

Challen Tennant - 250 B Limited / Schoolboy 2 (13-16)

Perry Warren - 250 C Limited

Kylie Fasnacht - Women 14+

Matthew Leblanc - 85 (9-11) Limited / 65 (10-11) Limited / 85 (9-11) / 65 (10-11)

John Grewe - Senior 45+ / Vet 35+

Pierce Brown - Supermini 1 (12-15)

Daxton Bennick - 51 (7-8 ) Limited

Drew Adams - 51 (4-6) Limited

Jordan Jarvis - Girls (12-16)

Katie Benson - Girls (9-11)

Nathanael Thrasher - 85 (12-13) Limited

Ricky Renner - Junior 25+

Logan Stokes - Schoolboy 1 (12-16)

Nicholas Romano - 65 (7-9) Limited

Nolan Heppner - 450 B Limited

Ty Masterpool - Mini Sr. (12-15) Limited

Locky Kennedy - 450 C Limited / 450 C

Ryder Difrancesco - 65 (7-9)

Garrett Marchbanks - 250 B / 450 B

Austin Watling - 250 C

Bradley Taft - 450 Pro Sport

Jerrett Frye - Supermini 2 (13-16)

Max Miller - Mini Sr. (12-15)

Marcus Phelps - Schoolboy 1 Limited

Hardy Munoz - 85 (12-13)

Justin Cooper - College (16-24)

Haiden Deegan - 51 (4-8 ) Limited

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/11/article/supercross-titles-wrapped-up-at-florida-mini-os/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2015-2016 SEASON READY TO GO GREEN​*
*BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND: 2015-2016 AMSOIL CHAMPIONSHIP SNOCROSS*

The world's premier snocross racing series opens in November in Duluth, MN and races through March at Lake Geneva, WI

The 2015-2016 season of AMSOIL Championship Snocross Powered by Ram is ready to go green. Following a banner year in American snocross racing - one which saw record and near-record attendance at every venue on the schedule.

The success of last season, means dates and race venues remain virtually the same this year. All the races will be live streamed and shown later on CBS Sports as 16 one hour race shows.

President and Race Director Carl Schubitzke states "we are extremely excited headed into the season and want to keep building on the success we have had from the past few years"

*2015-2016 AMSOIL CHAMPIONSHIP SNOCROSS SEASON
Here's what lies ahead for snocross fans:*

Duluth, Minn.: Nov. 27-29, 2015
Fargo, N.D.: Dec. 11-12, 2015
Shakopee, Minn.: Jan. 8-9, 2016
Deadwood, S.D.: Jan. 22-23, 2016
Salamanca, N.Y.: Feb. 5-6, 2016
Mt. Pleasant, Mich.: Feb. 26-27, 2016
Chicago, Ill.: March 4-5, 2016
Lake Geneva, Wis.: March 18-20, 2016

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Largest Cash Payout In The History of The Sport.​*
The World's Greatest Snocross racers now have prize money worthy of their supreme efforts. This year AMSOIL Championship Snocross Powered by Ram will offer more than $200,000 dollars for race winners. This is the highest cash payout in the history of Snocross racing.

AMSOIL Championship Snocross President, Carl Schubitzke beamed with pride. "As a former racer, I know how much it costs to go racing and it feels great to be in a position to give back." "We have a lot of great family's racing with us and hopefully this will help them continue to race with us"

In addition to a larger weekend purse, the series has added 3 new programs. The first program is called "The Great Ride" award. The pro open rider with the most passes after lap one during the final will receive $150. This award will be earned each and every Pro Open final this year.

The second, "Top Wrench "is brought to you by the Motorcycles Mechanics Institute and is rewarded to one mechanic per weekend based on an expert recommendation of the ISOC tech staff. The mechanic will be awarded a $250-dollar check.

And finally, "The Free Pass" is for the Sport and Sport Lite classes. Racers who finishes in the top five of either final gets their next single entry fee at any regional waived.

ACS was created by John "JD" Daniels who made it clear from day one, that ISOC would be known as the racers's circuit. JD was a racer who believes in taking care of the folks on the track. JD feels that that same tradition continues today, as AMSOIL Championship Snocross grows and shares it with the racer's. "ACS has the greatest racers, the toughest tracks, biggest crowds, an amazing media package with CBS and Live stream, now we offer a record amount of prize money to reward our great racers, these guys earn it, at my races, if you make the dash, you win the cash."

Look for more information on Snocross.com and we look forward to seeing you at the races.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/24/record-breaking-prize-money-for-racers/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Amsoil Championship Snocross Kicks Off It's 2015-2016 In Grand Fashion, Make That Ten Grand​*
Tim Tremblay holds on to win his third in a row AMSOIL Dominator Cup race!

Thanksgiving weekend is usually a tradition of somewhat normal activities with family and friends for most people.

But, if you are from the Northern Mid-West, Canada or anywhere there is snow white wintery bliss, it is the weekend the AMSOIL Championship Snocross season kicks off!

The anticipation to hear the snap of the throttle, to see the roost of the snow, and feel the heart pounding excitement pulse through your veins as the sleds hit the course, is for many, a weekend that slams the adrenaline rush into high gear! Hell yeah, it's time to race!

*AMSOIL DOMINATOR CUP*

Mother nature was onboard for opening race day with a beautiful Duluth,MN afternoon, granting the riders with clear skies and a cool 24 degrees, perfect weather for the AMSOIL Championship Snocross 2015-2016 season opener.

It will be a grand payday to the Pro rider who captures the 5th Annual AMSOIL Dominator Cup race with a $10,000 deposit in their bank account.

The top eight riders in points from 2014-2015 are automatically entered in the race while the rest of the field will need to qualify to take a spot on the final lineup.

Only two riders have conquered the AMSOIL Dominator Cup challenge, Ross Martin winning the Inaugural and the 2nd annual cup race followed by Tim Tremblay taking honors the last two years.

Sixteen riders are paired up and go head-to-head with the winner from each bracket moving on to the next round until there are only three riders left to race, the two top finishers and an LCQ rider all gunning for the top spot on the box, the big check and bragging rights to the AMSOIL Dominator Cup Trophy.

*AMSOIL DOMINATOR ROUND 1* - First off the line is Tucker Hibbert(68 ) matched up with Corey Watkinson(173), Tucker who has had some bad luck in the past with the AMSOIL Dominator Cup race, has no problem today and nails the holeshot going on to win and transfers to the next round. Back-to-back (2011-2012) winner Ross Martin (837) on the newly designed Polaris sled soars over the Air Force Fly Away jump and takes the early lead and the checkers for the transfer. Christian Brothers racing Logan Christian(43) rockets out of the hole riding hard to what looks like a sure win, carving hard into the FXR Turn, bobbles a bit, goes over and on his side and Lincoln Lemieux(13) is there to capitalize and take over the lead and holds on for Round 2.

*AMSOIL DOMINATOR ROUND 2* - Tucker Hibbert(68 ) who is paired up with Stale Eggen are first on deck, green flag drops and Tucker quickly moves into the lead and never looks back for the transfer. What looks to be the upset of the night David Joanis(115) challenges last year's winner and almost comes out on top, however Tremblay digs deep, makes the pass to find a spot in the Semi. Final matchup of Round 2 is Kyle Pallin(324) and Kody Kamm(53), grabbing the bars and hammering the throttle, Pallin looks like he is shot out of canon for the holeshot and onto the Air Force Fly Away jump into turn one, however Kody Kamm is on his heals as they approach the RAM Runaway and the AMSOIL Finish Line, Kamm catches some huge air trying for the lead but falls off short heading into the FXR Turn, extending the distance Pallin sees the checkers for the win.

*AMSOIL DOMINATOR SEMI* - Veteran Snocross riders Ross "The Boss" Martin(837) and Tucker "T-Train" Hibbert(68 ) line up their skis, down goes the green flag and out of the hole launch both sleds drag racing to the Air Force Fly Away jump where Martin finds his way to the CAT Turn first. Tucker challenges early on, but falls back and out of a transfer spot for the final, but will have a final chance to make it to the show in the LCQ. The matchup of the night approaches the line, Tremblay on the inside, which has been the preferred line all night, but it is Pallin who lays down the big holeshot for the lead with a dominating performance winning the battle to move into the final. The field is set for the final, almost, up next is the LCQ where Tremblay grabs the win from Tucker and secures the spot on the back row for the final round.

*AMSOIL DOMINATOR FINAL* - It is the final race of the night, the top contenders have earned their way to the big show, big prizes and bragging rights to kick off the 2015-2016 season. At the line it is Pallin and Martin with two time winner Tim Tremblay in the runner up spot on the back row. Just when you think you have seen it all, think again because this is AMSOIL Championship Snocross Pro riders doing what they do best, digging in, finding that one thing that makes them put it all on the line and ride to victory, and well, getting a $10,000 paycheck for your efforts isn't all bad either.

Drop the green flag and see who takes the holeshot, it is Pallin with Martin just inches behind as they approach the Air Force Fly Away jump, and it's&#8230;Tremblay from the back for the holeshot to the first turn, flying by the two best riders of the night, Tim Tremblay gets on the gas and rockets his number 11 sled to lead as he screams down the RAM Run Away towards the AMSOIL Finish line for lap one. Diving into the FXR Turn, toward the Air Force Fly Away jump out of turn one and around again never looking back, Tremblay takes both the checkers and the hardware for the night, and ten grand to sweeten the deal. From nearly losing in Round 2, a last ditch effort in the LCQ, to a dominating performance to take the win hands down, Tim Tremblay was on his game tonight when it mattered most.

Standing tall on the box for the final podium of the night Tremblay explained "It was just crazy, I started from the back row, I knew I had my line coming up the hill because I had made a few mistakes earlier, it was just amazing to get the win from the back row."

What an incredible way to start of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross 2015-2016 season, if the racing tonight is any hint of what is in store for the rest of the weekend and the season to come, the fans, the riders and the sponsors are in store for one exciting season or racing.

As the sun begins to rise with it's reflection glimmering on Lake Superior on race day number two, it will be another grand day of racing in traditional Duluth,MN style, now in it's 24th year of running. Grab some coffee and breath the brisk early morning Northern Minnesota air and get ready for some intense racing action.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/28/amso...-season-in-grand-fashion-make-that-ten-grand/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tucker Gets It Done - Five Straight Pro Open Wins In Duluth, MN.​*
*PRO OPEN ROUND 1*

*HEAT 1* - A great line up of riders approach the line to take the green, sitting back in anticipation, are the Polaris Executives who are onsite to witness the results of three years of hard work on the newly designed Polaris sled. Kyle Pallin(324) dominates the race from the drop of the green flag and takes the win. In a big battle for second between Petter Narsa(54) and Tim Tremblay(11) that continues for several laps, it is Tremblay taking over with an inside pass on lap five. Tremblay unable to reel in Pallin (who has a four second lead) finishes in second followed by Adam Renheim(311) making a last minute move into third on the last lap.

*HEAT 2* - Early battle takes shape between David Joanis(115), Justin Broberg(168 ) and Christian Logan(43). Lap one in the books and Joanis checks up and Broberg is there to take the lead spot with Logan not far behind for the battle. Logan makes the move and gets the top spot on lap four. Final lap down the hill and Logan is seeing the checkers in his sights, only 50 yards from the finish, Logan gets tangled up with a downed rider and over the bars he goes, first place finish will fall in the hands of Joanis followed by Broberg and Corey Watkinson(173) in third. Logan is able to get back on the sled and salvage a fifth place finish.

*HEAT 3* - Stacked field of riders stand ready for the command to go as the ISOC starter points to the field, down goes the green flag and it is Kody Kamm(53) with the holeshot and early lead. Tucker Hibbert(68 ) gets tangled up in the back stretch and drops back to eighth place on the first lap. Kamm on a rail, continues to extend his lead from second place rider Ross Martin(837) with John Stenberg(259) settling into third. On the pipe is Tucker as he is the man on the move making his way to fourth place by lap three and would eventually make a pass on lap nine to take the third spot from Stenberg. Taking the checkers across the AMSOIL Finish Line is Kamm, Martin and Tucker lands in third.

*PRO OPEN ROUND 2*

*HEAT 1* -Following an action packed first round of racing, no doubt it will be an exciting last round of heats for the PRO OPEN riders. As they funnel into the corner it is David Joanis(115) who gets the holeshot and the early lead. Tim Tremblay(11) challenges Joanis for the lead early, but is unable to make the pass. Ross Martin(837) makes a move on Tremblay(11) on lap three for second. As the race continues to shape up it is Tremblay that is gunning hard and battles with Martin to finally take the runner up spot on lap nine, it will be Joanis with the win followed by Tremblay and Martin rounding up the top three.

*HEAT 2* - Making a hard charge to the front on lap one is Peter Narsa(54) but gives it up to Justin Broberg(168 ) who makes a clean pass in the CAT Turn. Broberg can't hold onto the lead for long when strong runner Kody Kamm(53) takes advantage of a mistake by Broberg. Winding down to the checkers Kamm extends his lead with Narsa in second and Broberg finishing out the top three.

*HEAT 3* - Coming off a third place finish in Round 1, Tucker Hibbert(68 ) is sure to dial it in with hopes to make quick work of this second round. Off the line they go and again Hibbert gets pinched off in the first turn while Logan Christian piloting the number 43 sled rockets to the lead and Kyle Pallin(324) not far behind while Corin Todd(36) lands the third spot. In classic "T-Train" fashion, Tucker Hibbert is hard on the gas and makes his move on lap two moving into the second spot after Pallin finds trouble and falls back in the pack. Hibbert continues to make up ground getting by Corin Todd and setting his sights on Christian. As they race bar-to-bar over the AMSOIL Finish Line, Hibbert sets up the pass for first and makes it stick through the FXR Turn. Pallin would make his way back to fourth with Todd in third, Christian in second and Hibbert with a 4.5 second lead, takes the checkers.

*PRO OPEN LCQ*

It is either hammer down and race, or load it up, your night is done. Green flag drops and they are off, over the Air Force Fly Away jump and into the CAT Turn it is rider Peter Narsa(54) who snags the lead. A number of riders are taken out of the race after a pile up early on, however Narsa goes onto take the first transfer spot followed by Corin Todd(36), Ryan Springer(541), Andrew Lieders(857) and Colby Crapo(999) grabbing the final transfer spot.

*PRO OPEN FINAL*

It all comes down to one race, the PRO OPEN Final, the one that everyone is waiting for, the fans are on their feet to watch their favorite riders go toe-to-toe and ink their names in the book and take home the hardware as the winner of night one, round one of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series final race of the night. Will it be Tucker Hibbert(68 ) defending his 2014-2015 National Championship or will it be the hot shot Kyle Pallin(324) who has been fast all day long, but then again, it could be any one of these top fifteen riders who claim the top spot on the box, there is no shortage of talent in this field.

Green flag in the air, the field races for the Stud Boy holeshot in hopes for the early lead. It is Kyle Pallin(324) with Ross "The Boss" Martin(837) in second followed by Justin Broberg(168 ) rounding up the top three. A huge battle up front on lap two when Martin challenges for the lead and takes it over, but only for a moment as Pallin fights back to reclaim the honors. Lurking in the shadows it is Tucker Hibbert(68 ) who is watching and waiting for the right moment to make his move, and make his move he does on lap nine. Pallin attempts to hold off the defending champion but Tucker sets up the pass on the inside of the FXR Turn forcing Pallin to the outside.

Lap after lap Tucker extends his lead on the field, with no contention, he goes onto win his fifth straight PRO Open in Duluth, followed by Pallin in second and Kody Kamm(53) who came through the field to pull off a third place finish. Kamm was penalized after jumping the start and sent to the back row starting position, for his efforts he will also win the Fox Great Ride Award including a $150.00 check for passing the most riders, Kamm explains "On the start I got really excited and made the biggest mistake of my life and jumped the start, and had to start back row, I just kept charging through the pack, I had no idea what place I was in the whole time."

Standing on top of the box is no strange place for the number 68 rider, Tucker Hibbert. With over 100 feature wins, Hibbert always finds a way to get it done, Hibbert explains "The whole team is working hard, it is good to get these wins, it feels really good especially the first race of the year."

*PRO OPEN FINAL - RESULTS*

Tucker Hibbert(68 )
Kyle Pallin(324)
Corin Todd(36)
Tim Treblay(11)
Andrew Lieders(857)
Peter Narsa(54)
Kody Kamm(53)
Ryan Springer(541)
Justin Broberg(168 )
Ross Martin(837)
David Joanis(115)
Corey Watkinson(173)
Colby Crapo(999)
Adam Renheim(311)

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/29/tucker-gets-it-done-five-straight-pro-open-wins-in-duluth-mn/


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMSOIL Championship Snocross Pro Lite Results​*
Only a few short weeks ago there was green grass on the race course, but today it is only the glorious white snow that paints the landscape. If you have anything to do with snocross, you know you are pumped to get this day started. Another beautiful day on hand for the record crowd with Round 1 of AMSOIL Snocross Championship 2015-2016 season getting underway. Who will load up the sled as the victor of the day, will it be the reigning champ Tucker Hibbert defending his 2014-2015 National Title, who has penciled in 9 National Championships. Riders will be at their best with the hopes to capture the first win of the year and possibly a season championship.

*PRO LITE*

Four full heats of action as the PRO LITE riders get ready for Round 1 of the 2015-2015 Season. A few changes for some of the riders in this division, one of the biggest changes is Zak Mason getting onboard with the Levi LaVallee team and other riders from 2014-2015 make the transition this year to the PRO OPEN ranks. No doubt we will see bar-to-bar exciting action in the first rounds of the year.

*ROUND 1*

*HEAT 1* - Off the line is Maxime Taillefer(144) taking the early lead with Elias Ishoel(200) nipping on the rear bumper and Jake Angove(177) not far behind. Eventually Ishoel (who is throwing down lap times close to PRO OPEN rider Tucker Hibbert's practice times) reels in Taillefer and blows by on the Air Force Fly Away Jump and goes on to take the win.

*HEAT 2* - Clean start off the line Daniel Benham(221) takes the early lead but is quickly challenged by Montana Jess(765) with Travis Muller(436) not far behind. As Benham approaches lap traffic with only one lap to go it is Muller who would move into second, however he will later get passed by Montana who will take the 2nd place finish, Muller(436) will hold on to 3rd and Benham in the top spot.

*HEAT 3* - Race number fifty six on the day is PRO LITE Heat 3. Off the line they go, it's the LaVallee Team rider Zak Mason(63) in turn one first as he stayed clear of several sleds getting bunched up at the approach to the Air Force Fly away jump. Three riders in total are victim of the incident however the battle for second rages with Nick Pattyn(98 ) and James Johnstad(14). Heading towards the RAM Runaway on lap four, the leader Mason who was unable to finish last year's season due to an injury, almost loses the sled but is able to regain control and heads towards the FXR Turn. Big battle for third with Kris Holm(610), James Johnstad(14) and Christian Huber(191) with Holm coming out the victor to take the third place finish, Pattyn in second with Mason getting the first win of the season.

*HEAT 4*- Final heat race of PRO LITE Round 1 squares up on the line and green we go. Tyler Adams(705) with the holeshot followed by Jordan Kraus(105) and Cole Cottew(21) is in third as they approach the CAT Turn. Rider Travis Kern(201) appears to catch an edge and go off track but is able to regain the sled and continue on. As a huge battle for first is shaping up, the Yellow flag is thrown for rider Shane Sewell(219) who goes down hard on the back stretch. The ISOC safety crew throws the red flag to stop the race and attend to Sewell. After a long delay, the remaining riders line up in single file for the restart, crack of the throttle and off they go. Cottew goes off the track on the restart but is able to quickly get back in the grove as Kraus takes the lead. Kraus will hold on to win the heat, followed by Brady Love(444) in second and despite going off the track, Cottew comes back to take the third spot.

*PRO LITE - ROUND 2*

*HEAT 1* - There is sure to be no shortage of action in the second round of heat races for the PRO LITE riders on deck. Zak Mason(63) puts on a show taking the lead on lap three and holds the lead for the win with Maxime Taillefer(144) in second and Jake Angove(177) holding onto the third spot.

*HEAT 2* - Despite some trouble out of the gate by another rider, it doesn't stop Jacob Gervais(151) from getting the early lead. Rider Luke Wollenberg(23) makes quick work to take over the lead from Gervais and leads the race until the final lap when Kevin Wallenstein(122) makes a hard charge and works his way to the front for the lead.

*HEAT 3* - Early bumping and banging battles in the field develop but Montana Jess(765) is the dominator and leads every lap to take the checkers. Marcus Ogemar Hellgren(58 ) moves into the third spot and starts to challenge for second but falls short giving James Johnstad(14) the spot.

*HEAT 4* - Final heat race of the PRO LITE division shapes up quickly with Martin Moland(751), Cole Cottew(21) and Daniel Benham(221) showing the way to the rest of the field. Moland with very little challenge takes the checkers, Travis Kern(201) lays down some great laps and works his way up to the fourth spot but it is Cottew and Benham who round off the top three.

*PRO LITE - LCQ*

Only five will transfer in the show, so there is little time to waste in an attempt to get to a spot on the line for the final. Elias Ishoel(200), Travis Kern(201) and Kristoffer Holm(610) take the top three transfer spots and Jordan Kraus(105) gets the final transfer spot to finish the PRO LITE Final field.

*PRO LITE - FINAL*

They have been waiting all Summer and Fall for this moment, the PRO LITE riders are on deck for the first Final of the season. After a full day of racing and some action packed heats, you know the final line up of riders are ready to throw it all down and see who has the last word of the day. The ISOC AMSOIL Championship Snocross Official starter stairs down the field, checks with each rider for the okay, with the crack of the throttle the field flies down the back stretch towards the Air Force Fly Away jump.

It is Montana Jess(765) who gets the Stud Boy Holeshot award and maintains the lead as the pack heads down the hill for the first time. Daniel Benham(221) who has been strong all day on his Arctic Cats slides into the second spot followed by Cole Cottew(21), Travis Muller(436) and Zak Mason(63) rounding off the top five. Seven laps in the books, it is still Jess in the lead but the hot shot of the day is Elias Ishoel(200) who comes from the back row starting in the 11th sport is now in the battle for 1st. Ishoel who made his snocross debut in 2014-2015 is showing the crowd he knows how to pilot his Ski-Doo sled around this Duluth course.

Ishoel makes a classic move on lap eight and takes the line away from Jess to move into the number one position. As the laps wind down closer to the white flag, Ishoel continues to extend his lead. A tight battle between Jess and Benham for second is shaping up, in the end Jess takes 2nd followed by Cottew in third, but it is Elias who is the man of the hour that takes the checkers.

*PRO LITE FINAL - RESULTS*

Elias Ishoel(200)
Montana Jess(765)
Cole Cottew(21)
Daniel Benham(221)
Travis Muller(436)
Zak Mason(63)
Kristoffer Holm(610)
Kevin Wallenstein(122)
Martin Moland(751)
Maxime Taillefer(144)
Eetu Karjalainen(555)
James Johnstad(14)
Travis Kern(201)
Jordan Kraus(105)
Jake Angove(177)

*UP NEXT*

The AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series finishes off the opening weekend on Sunday 11-29-15 with Rounds 2 of PRO Open and PRO Lite starting with Opening Ceremonies at 12:00pm. Watch all the action by tuning into the LIVE Stream at www.snocross.com/livestream. For a complete list of results visit the official AMSOIL Championship Series Snocross website - http://snocross.com/race-results/

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/29/tucker-gets-it-done-five-straight-pro-open-wins-in-duluth-mn/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Makita Returns As Snocross Team Sponsor, And Increases Presence With New Series Sponsorship​*
Makita® Power Tools has returned as a sponsor of one of snocross racing's top teams, joining NSK® and BRP's Ski-Doo brand as official sponsors. Makita Tools NSK® Ski-Doo Factory Racing will compete in the 2015-16 AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series, the featured national series within International Series of Champions (ISOC) snocross racing.

Makita has also expanded its snocross presence, becoming the Official Power Tool Sponsor ISOC and a Presenting Race Sponsor of the Snocross National in Fargo.

*A Top Team, with the Hardware to Prove It*

The team has been a competitive force in professional snocross snowmobile racing since it was formed in 1999, and has captured five season championships in AMSOIL Championship Snocross.

"In championship snocross racing, this team is consistently on the box and has earned the hardware to prove it," said Brent Withey, director of brand marketing, Makita USA. "As a returning sponsor, we know that end users who follow snocross and come out to the races are brand loyal, so it's natural to partner with ISOC as it allows us to reach these fans off the job site, and let them experience Makita's latest innovation."

"As a sponsor of winning teams in action sports, Makita brings energy and innovation," said Mark Warnert, co-owner of the team. "They also bring the world's best power tools for our crews. Whether it's in the shop or in the pits on race day, Makita gives our technicians the tools they need even in the worst conditions."

"ISOC Racing President Carl Schubitzke stated "We are excited to partner with Makita this year. Our team relies on tools to work in the most extreme conditions, and the only tools we trust are Makita."

*Proven Talent Returns for 2015-16 Season*

Makita Tools NSK® Ski-Doo Factory Racing is entering the 2015-16 season with proven racing talent. Two-time Swedish Pro-Lite Champion John Stenberg #259 returns to the Pro Open class after several top-10 finishes in 2014-15. Fellow countryman Elias Ishoel #200 is the defending 2014-15 runner-up in the Pro-Lite class, and will be seen as a frontrunner in the new season.

*Official Tool of ISOC Snocross Racing*

Makita's new status as Official Tool of ISOC means an increased snocross presence. Makita tools will be in the hands of ISOC staff as they build and maintain race venues. In addition, Makita will also be integrated into all races in the 2015-16 season with on-site activation that will include demonstrations and displays, allowing snocross race fans to see the very latest in Makita innovation.

Snocross is similar to motocross in the style of racing on closed circuits of varying shapes and sizes containing high-flying jumps, bumps and corners in both directions. The racing is close quarters with the riders rarely seated because of the rough conditions and speeds up to 65 mph. The 2015-16 season runs through March and includes national broadcast coverage on the CBS Sports Network.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/26/maki...creases-presence-with-new-series-sponsorship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Road Racers Impress AMA Pro Flat Track Riders At Superprestigio of The Americas​*
Thirty-one professional motorcycle racers took part in Saturday night's inaugural, invitation-only Superprestigio of the Americas at The Orleans Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Fifteen of those two-wheel athletes-road racers, supermoto specialists, a freestyle star, and even a hillclimb champion-were categorized as "All-Stars."

Six of those pilots were selected from MotoAmerica's KTM RC 390 Cup, Bazzaz Superstock 600, Superstock 1000, and Superbike classes. Two of them, Joe Roberts and Roger Hayden, qualified for eight-rider main event.

Superstock 600 champ Roberts finished fifth in the 15-lap race. Former AMA Supersport Champion Hayden ran up front early but later fell. He remounted to place seventh.

Three-time AMA Pro Grand National Champion Jared Mees won the main event and was joined on the podium by former champs Brad Baker and Kenny Coolbeth Jr.

A skilled flat-tracker, former AMA Superbike race winner Larry Pegram was fourth.

"I expected Larry and Roger to be the top guys to beat," Mees said at the post-race press conference. "They are flat-track guys. Larry has won a couple Grand Nationals, and Roger has podiumed.

"They're all really good motorcycle racers. In this little bullring short-track, anything can happen. That's what makes it fun. Putting us on a half-mile would definitely separate us."

Coolbeth and Baker were also complimentary. "The Haydens grew up racing flat-track," Coolbeth said, "and Rog proved tonight he can ride with us. I think it's pretty cool those guys take our form of racing and use it to train for theirs."

Baker had a unique perspective. "My engine builder built engines for Larry back in the day, so for Larry and me to line up next to each other in the Super Final was really cool.

"Roger showed he hasn't forgotten how to ride a dirt-track bike, either. It was a pleasure to ride with all of them."

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64129


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team LaVallee Rider Zak Mason Wins Pro Lite​*
Carving and dicing in the PRO LITE division we saw Elias Ishoel(200) come from a back row start to lay down a dominating performance for his first win of the season. Is there any chance at all that we will not once again witness epic battles on the final day of competition, no, we don't think so.

*PRO LITE - HEAT RACES*

Plenty of racing action in the heat races as the PRO LITE field rides hard to make it into the Final race of the day. First round of heat races it is Montana Jess(765), Kevin Wallenstein(122), Elias Ishoel(200) and Zak Mason(63) all taking the checkers. Eetu Karjalainen(555) finds his way to the podium after battling with Travis Muller(436) for the first time of the weekend in round two of the heat races. Montana Jess(765) on fire all weekend crosses the AMSOIL Finish Line in first along with Nick Pattyn(98 ) in Heat 2, Marcus Ogemar(58 )in Heat 3 and Martin Moland(751) in the final heat race of the day.

*PRO LITE - LCQ*

On the line for a final shot at the big show, the Last Chance Qualifiers wait for the signal to drop the hammer. Tyler Adams(705) aboard the Christian Brother Racing Arctic Cat sled takes the holeshot and the win for the transfer followed by Travis Kern(201), Mikko Osmo(463), James Johnstad(14) and Brett Nastala(248 ) fills in the grid for the PRO LITE Final.

*PRO LITE - FINAL*

Pack'em high, pack'em low, front to back this race is stacked with the top runners of the day. Coming off the win in Round 1 from last night's PRO LITE Final, Elias Ishoel(200) the young gun from Norway is watching close as the ISOC Official Starter prepares to let them loose. As expected Ishoel is up in the mix coming into the first turn, but it is Maxime Taillefer piloting the 144 Ski-Doo who takes the Stud Boy holeshot. Six laps in the books and Ishoel is still trying to reel in Taillefer, but is unable to make the move, as they head into the CAT Turn off the Air Force Fly Away jump, Ishoel comes in hard and gets into the back of Taillefer taking both riders out of the race, as the pack goes by, neither rider would be able regain enough ground to be in contention for the podium.

But it is a great day for the Levi LaVallee team rider, Zak Mason(63) who has been training all summer with Levi in preparation for the season. Mason finds himself in the top spot after capitalizing on the misfortune of Taillefer and Ishoel. Riding clean and smooth, Mason is the Dominator of the Day in the PRO LITE division and takes home the first win of the season.

Winding down to the final lap, Montana Jess(765) and Travis Muller(436) battle bar-to-bar with each lap but it will be Jess in the runner up spot followed by Muller taking third on the podium. Rounding off the Top Five is Martin Moland(751) in fourth and Kevin Wallenstein(122) in fifth.

*PRO LITE FINAL - RESULTS*

Zak Mason (63)
Montana Jess (765)
Travis Muller (436)
Martin Moland (751)
Kevin Wallenstein (122)
Marcus Ogemar Hellgren(58 )
James Johnstad(14)
Nick Pattyn (98 )
Eetu Karjalainen (555)
Tyler Adams (705)
Travis Kern (201)
Maxime Taillefer (144)
Mikko Osmo (463)
Elias Ishoel (200)
Brett Nastala (248 )

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/29/kody-kamm-closes-the-weekend-on-top/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kody Kamm Closes The Weekend Out On Top​*
Once again we are greeted with Mother Nature's blessing with a gorgeous day in Duluth MN for the final rounds of the AMSOIL Snocross Championship 2015-2016 season opener. As expected, snocross fans were not disappointed with Round 1 of competition seeing some intense action in the mighty PRO OPEN division where Tucker Hibbert (68 ) continues to show why he is a force to be reckoned with.

*PRO OPEN - ROUND 2 HEAT Races*

Ideal racing conditions all day long as it doesn't get much better than this. Kody Kamm (53) aboard the Hentges Racing Polaris takes the first holeshot and heat win of the day. David Joanis(115) and Tucker Hibbert(68 ) will both find the checkers as well, in the first round of heat races. Veteran rider Ross Martin(837) has a bit misfortune in the first heat race, but is able to capture first in the second heat race and transfer to the show through the LCQ.

Lincoln Lemieux(13) rides a near flawless race in heat 2, round 2 holding off hard charger Kyle Pallin(324) for all but the last lap when he has mechanical issues and falls back to a fifth place finish. Hibbert(68 ) lands a fourth place finish in the second heat and transfers to the show. Top finishers of the last round of heat races will be Ross Martin(837), Kyle Pallin(324) and Cody Thomsen(62).

*PRO OPEN - LCQ*

It is fly time or bye time, make it stick or load it up for the trip home. Ten riders lineup for the chance to make it in the PRO OPEN Final. Finding himself in unfamiliar territory in the LCQ, Ross Martin(837) on the newly redesigned Polaris Sled in dominating style, will easily take the win and the first transfer spot. It will be Justin Broberg(168 ) and John Stenberg(259) who will battle throughout the race for the second spot, but it will be Broberg finishing in second and Stenberg in third. Taking the final two transfers are Petter Narsa(54) who had sled troubles in Heat 1 and Corin Todd(36).

*PRO OPEN FINAL*

After months of preparation and countless hours of planning your goal is to make it all come together when it counts, the perfect start off the line that rockets you to the holeshot and into the first turn. That almost happened for rider Kody Kamm(53) on night one of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series PRO OPEN Final race. Well, as we said, almost&#8230;with a twitchy finger Kody jumped the start and was sent to the back for the start, but tonight, night two there will be no mistakes to be made, lesson learned.

Kamm shoots off the line when the green flag drops, down the rhythm section and over the Air Force Fly Away jump for the Stud Boy Holeshot. This young rider is on rails lap-after-lap as the battles behind him take shape, up front he is in the grove where at one point has an almost 9 second lead. It isn't until lap 18 that the defending champion Tucker Hibbert(68 ) reels him in each time he crosses the AMSOIL Finish Line, into the FXR Turn, over the Air Force Fly Away jump and around the CAT Turn, he inches the Monster Energy/Arctic Cat/ Ram Truck sled closer to the back bumper of Kody Kamm.

With a yellow flag at the top side of the track on the last lap, it is the opportunity for T-Train (Tucker Hibbert) to make his move, he shoots on the inside to make the pass and put an end to a near perfect race by Kamm. Unable to make the transfer, Hibbert chases down Kamm in a drag race to the finish, but it will be Kody across the AMSOIL Finish Line first with a .477 second lead.

Finishing up the field in third is Tim Tremblay(11) who battled with is team mate Lincoln Lemieux(13) much of the race, however Lemieux would fall back to 15th place. Rounding off the top five is Adam Renheim(311) and Kyle Pallin(324).

*PRO OPEN FINAL - RESULTS*

Kody Kamm(53)
Tucker Hibbert(68 )
Tim Tremblay(11)
Adam Renheim(311)
Kyle Pallin(324)
Corin Todd(36)
Ross Martin(837)
John Stenberg(259)
Justin Broberg(168 )
Petter Narsa(54)
David Joanis(115)
Cody Thomsen(62)
Corey Watkinson(173)
Trevor Leighton(3)
Lincoln Lemieux(15)

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/29/kody-kamm-closes-the-weekend-on-top/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross (RCSX) Returns In 2016​*
The Seventh Annual Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross (RCSX), sanctioned by AMA, once again returns to Daytona International Speedway in 2016 for the biggest two-day amateur Supercross event in the world. Amateur racing will kick off Sunday, March 6 after Saturday night's Daytona Supercross by Honda. Classes are offered for racers of all ages and skill levels, with the finals continuing on Monday, March 7.

"It is truly a pleasure to be approaching our seventh year of amateur supercross on the legendary Daytona International Speedway," said Tim Cotter, Director of MX Sports. "We have been able to design a supercross track suitable for all ages and skill levels with the help of 15-time Champion Ricky Carmichael. However, the track will still maintain the same historic element that the best athletes of the world just competed on the night before."

We hope to see you there! We hope to see you there!

With 35 years of experience operating the AMA Amateur National Motocross Championship at the historic Loretta Lynn Ranch, MX Sports is looking forward to producing this special two-day amateur supercross event at the World Center for Speed, Daytona International Speedway. Unlike the National format, riders do not need to qualify to participate at the event.

The class structure includes 35 classes for youth riders on 50cc bikes all the way up to vet and senior classes. The race will follow a supercross format, using heat races and last chance qualifiers to seed the field of riders into a main event in each class, over the course of two days.

"I'm really looking forward to returning to Daytona International Speedway for the seventh straight year in 2016," said 15-Time Champion, Ricky Carmichael. "RCSX has grown into one of the premier amateur races of the year and with a legendary backdrop like Daytona International Speedway, it is truly a unique experience. I look forward to hanging out with the riders and families and can't wait to watch these guys and girls leave it all on the track in their journey to a number one plate."

Amateur riders and their families are encouraged to come down early and camp on the Daytona infield, where hookups are available. Move in, sign up and camping begin on Friday, March 4, so amateur families can watch the pros compete on Saturday night in the legendary Daytona Supercross by Honda, as each rider's entry comes with a ticket to the pro event. Amateur racing takes place on Sunday, March 6 and Monday, March 7.

The Seventh Annual Ricky Carmichael Daytona Amateur Supercross Championship will take place Sunday, March 6 through Monday, March 7 at the Daytona International Speedway in Daytona Beach, Florida. Monday's main events will return to RacerTV.com for live broadcasts, giving race fans across the country the opportunity to tune in and watch their favorite amateur racers battle for a number one plate.

RCSX serves as the opening round of the 2016 American Motocross Majors, making it among the five premier amateur motocross events in the country. The event will include OEM support, contingency along with the industry's leading companies in attendance following the pro racing action. Long-time event sponsors who have helped build this event into a mainstay on the schedule, will return to support and activate during the weekend.

For additional information, visit the series official website at www.racedaytona.com or call (304) 284-0101. Also follow the official Facebook, Twitter and Instagram accounts for exclusive content and to catch the latest news.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/ar...tona-amateur-supercross-rcsx-returns-in-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Chad Reed Hints At 2016 Deal​*
Chad Reed traveled to Australia last week to compete in the inaugural AUS-X Open in Sydney. Reed won the overall Saturday over American Gavin Faith and Australian SX1 Supercross points leader Dan Reardon. On Sunday, Reed was edged out by Cooper Webb.

That's only part of the story right now, though. For Chad, off-season questions have focused on his future, not his performance at a few off-season events. In late summer, rumors of a reborn factory Yamaha team with Reed were hot, but those rumors have grown cold.

Last week, Reed spoke with Yamaha of Australia and confirmed that he will be riding for the brand in 2016. Where? That's still in question. "My deal is not confirmed&#8230; I will be on a Yamaha-where and how? I'm not quite sure yet," Reed said.

Hard to make much of that, but at least there's a sign that Chad's YZ450F deal for SX might still happen. "Good things are happening, '16 is it a little bit in limbo, but beyond that I think there will be some big things for Yamaha in the U.S.," said Reed.

Reed raced a Yamaha in Australia over the weekend, and was also on one at the Monster Energy Cup in a one-race deal with the brand. He also mentioned on social media that two rounds of the 2016 MXGP series fit into his schedule. What are his plans for the bulk of the U.S. schedule in 2016? Everyone is still in wait and see mode.

Here's a link to the full Yamaha of Australia interview with Chad.






*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/11/30/chad-reed-hints-at-2016-deal


----------



## Ckg2011

*Andrew Short Sustains Shoulder Injury In Practice Crash​*
According to a post on his wife's Instagram account, BTOSports.com KTM's Andrew Short injured his shoulder in a practice crash on Monday. He flew to San Jose last night and will have an operation to repair the injury by Dr. Ting.

Also confirmed in the post, this will be Short's last year racing. It has been rumored that 2016 would be the last for Short, who turned pro in 2001, but was confirmed today.

At this time it's not known if the injury will keep Short off the starting line for the Monster Energy Supercross opener on January 9 at Anaheim.

We will update once more information becomes available.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/02/andrew-short-injuries-shoulder-in-practice-crash


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tucker Hibbert Secures Points Lead With A Win At Snocross Season Opener​*
Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck's Tucker Hibbert secured the ISOC National Snocross Pro Open points championship lead with a win at the 2015-2016 season opener in Duluth, Minn. The nine-time champion put his experience to work with a solid win Saturday and heart-pumping race through the pack Sunday.

In front of a maximum capacity crowd, Hibbert pulled off a big win Saturday night. A fifth-place start in the Pro Open final forced him to push hard in the opening laps on Spirit Mountain ski hill's icy, rough track. Nine laps into he 20-lap, 15-rider final, he made the move on leader no. 324 Kyle Palin and pulled away for the win. It marked his fifth consecutive Duluth National Pro Open victory.

In Sunday's final, Hibbert got a mid-pack start and spent the first half of the race searching for lines to make passes on the tight track. By the time he moved into second place, front runner, no. 53 Kody Kamm had already stretched out a near a nine-second gap. Navigating through lapped traffic, he consistently chipped away at Kamm's lead. The final lap, he latched onto Kamm's rear bumper and it was a fight to the checkers with Hibbert finishing just 0.477 of a second shy of the win.

After a weekend off, the ISOC National Snocross tour returns to action at Buffalo River Race Park in Glyndon, Minn. December 11-12. For more information on Hibbert and his schedule this winter, visit tucker-hibbert.com.

Tucker Hibbert - #68 Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck

"I feel like the weekend went really good. Obviously, we (the team) wanted to win both finals but it was a solid weekend. Taking the win Saturday was an awesome to start the season. The hard charge to second place in Sunday's race was good too. Overall, it was a successful weekend."

"I didn't have a plan (to beat Kamm in Sunday's final). I just focused on catching him. Once I got broke free of lappers and had a clear track in front of me, I closed the gap quick. I charged as hard as I could. It's disappointing not to win but I'm pumped on my performance."

"I'm really excited about the weekend off between now and the next race. We (the team) are going to be working super hard at the track and in shop to improve on our weaknesses. The goal is to show up at the next round ready to win and extend our points lead."

Tucker Hibbert - 2015 Duluth National Results

Pro Open Round 1 - Saturday

Round 1: 3rd

Round 2: 1st

Final: 1st

Pro Open Round 2 - Sunday

Round 1: 1st

Round 2: 4th

Final: 2nd

Fast Facts

Hometown: Pelican Rapids, Minnesota

Nine-Time National Snocross Champion - 109 Pro National Wins

13-Time X Games Medalist

2012 and 2010 FIM Snowcross World Champion

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/11/30/tuck...ts-lead-with-a-win-at-snocross-season-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jess Racing Scores Big In Duluth​*
Montana Jess earns a pair of podium finishes in Pro Lite debut in Duluth at 24th annual AMSOIL Snocross National

Massachusetts native Montana Jess exceeded all expectations over the weekend, leading laps and earning solid second-place finishes in his first-ever Pro Lite class finals during ISOC's 24th annual AMSOIL Snocross National at Spirit Mountain.

Jess, 18, of Westminster, set the tone for his outstanding rookie debut on Saturday with a win and second place finish in qualifying action. In the grueling 14-lap final, Jess led several laps before settling for second. On Sunday, Jess carried that momentum to wins in both heats before powering his way to another podium appearance in the final. Overall, his immediate success in the ultra-competitive Pro Lite national class in Duluth was beyond expectations.

"It really was like a dream come true," an elated Jess said after collecting his thoughts. "My new sled is launching off the line better than ever, and handling better through the rhythm section than previous models. I'll give a big thanks to everybody at Arctic Cat for the improvements, and of course my Dad, my mechanic Ziggy, and our great marketing partners. Without all of their support, I couldn't have run so well at this level. It feels fantastic; now I hope we can keep it going like this all season."

Jake Scott, of Port Jefferson, NY, made his debut with Jess Racing in Duluth, while also competing for his first time on an Arctic Cat. Without a whole lot of practice time due to less than cooperative weather conditions prior to Duluth, Scott's first races did not go as planned. The skilled, often blazingly-fast veteran missed both Pro finals, yet gained priceless seat time on his new machine.

"I was crushed to miss those finals over the weekend," a more-than-dejected Scott said after Sunday's Last Chance Qualifier. "It's not like I forgot how to ride, I'm just not quite up to speed on my new sled. I have confidence in myself and my Arctic Cat; and I know Mike Bauer will guide me as I continue to practice during our preparations for Fargo. It's a tough pill, but we'll get back on track."

In all fairness, competition this year in Duluth was off the charts. There were more European riders than ever before, not to mention a large class of talented rookies advancing from Pro Lite to Pro Open. This put the chances for many longtime veterans to simply make the show out of reach.

"Jake was up against some pretty tough odds over the weekend," team owner Carl Jess said. "I knew it might be tough without a whole lot of practice. We've got snow moving into the region now, so the guys will be testing and tuning before they head to Fargo. I'm more than thrilled with Montana's strong debut in Pro Lite, and I'm confident Jake and Mike will get that No. 42 sled up to speed shortly."

Jess Racing would like to thank its fine group of marketing partners for their continued support, including Arctic Cat, Central Mass Powersports, Woody's, Arctic Wear, Rox Speed FX and Malibu Boats. We simply could not compete at this level without your assistance.

Round 2 in the eight-race 2015-16 ISOC season is set for Dec. 11-12 at Buffalo River Race Park in Glyndon, Minnesota. For more, go to www.facebook.com/Jess-Racing-339184942858218/

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/01/jess-racing-scores-big-in-duluth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Progress And Prospect Both Good As Leighton Motorsports Begins Pro Open Campaign​*
Coming into the opening round of the 2015-16 AMSOIL Championship Snocross campaign there was a lot of excitement and speculation as Leighton Motorsports embarked on our first season as a Pro Open only team.

With one big weekend and two rounds of racing now in the books, a lot of questions have been answered. Corin Todd picked up were he left off in his rookie season last year, showing good speed throughout the weekend, earning a couple of top three qualifying finishes and racing inside the top 10 in both main events. Sunday was especially impressive when he charged from a back row starting spot in the 15 rider main event to finish sixth overall.

For Trevor Leighton, the challenge was overcoming the stress of lining up with the world's fastest racers for the first time. Leighton admitted to riding "tight" all day Saturday but found new rhythm on Sunday qualifying straight into the final. Leighton grabbed a great start off the front row and raced in the fifth position for several laps before breaking a hand guard that hindered his ability to turn. Leighton stopped to make repairs to the guard but lost several positions and ultimately finished 14th.

Overall the team is happy with the performance of their new race sleds but still has a laundry list of items to address over the next two weeks as riders and mechanics prep for rounds three and four.

Up next is the Makita Snocross National from Fargo, North Dakota on December 11-12.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/01/prog...eighton-motorsports-begins-pro-open-campaign/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ross Martin Starts Season With A Top Five, Hungry For More​*
Ross Martin is one of only two men to ever win the AMSOIL Dominator prelim to the season opening round of AMSOIL Championship Snocross competition. On Friday, it looked as if Martin would have a shot at his third $10,000 payday in the head-to head shootout, but fell just short in the final after racing his way through three elimination rounds.

On Saturday, Martin and the team began the official points season with round one of competition in Duluth. Martin advanced to the front row of the main event with qualifying finishes of 3-2 to begin the day. After a good start up the massive uphill straight, Martin battled with the front runners throughout the 20 lap final where he finished 5th.

On Sunday, Martin had a rough crash at the bottom of the mogul-filled downhill in his first qualifier where he was relegated to seventh place. Ross came back strong in round two, winning his heat but falling one point short of moving into the final. After a win in the Last Chance Qualifier, Martin was slotted in the back row and after battling through heavy traffic and wet heavy roost, Martin was scored as seventh, which enabled him to leave the weekend in the thick of the championship.

Our new Pro Lite racer Jake Angove showed good speed during the weekend but rode tight at times as he adjusted to his new surroundings and maybe put a little too much pressure on himself. Angove finished just out of the top 10 on Saturday in 11th and is looking forward a fresh start in two weeks after spending more time on the sled.

The national series resumes in two weeks at the Buffalo River Race Park just outside of Fargo, North Dakota on December 11-12.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/01/ross-martin-starts-season-with-a-top-five-hungry-for-more/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Duluth Snocross Kick-Off Event Brings Double Podium For Team Lavallee​*
This past Thanksgiving weekend marked the 24th Annual AMSOIL Duluth National Snocross CJ Ramstad Memorial Cup held at Spirit Mountain in Duluth, Minnesota. With speculation whether the race would need to be postponed or not, due to the lack of snow and warmer-than-average temps, the crew at ACS worked day and night to create enough snow just days before the season opener. Race teams and race fans were in for a treat over the 3 day race weekend, with epic racing battles and getting to see both Team LaVallee riders on the Pro Open and Pro Lite Podiums.

The weekend started off with the Amsoil Dominator race on Friday. A bracket-style format type of racing, where each Pro rider was judged off their lap times in seeding to see whom they would match up against in Round 1, and from each race moving forward, the winner would continue on. Pro Rider, Kyle Pallin won his way into the Final race and finished in a close second place.

Saturday and Sunday kicked off Round 1 and Round 2 of the 2015/2016 Snocross Season. Kyle Pallin, Team LaVallee's Pro racer, had a phenomenal weekend of racing. Pallin, looking strong and very comfortable on his Mystik Lubricants, Loctite, Polaris, Red Bull sled, started the season off with a podium finish on Saturday(taking 2nd place) and finishing out Round 2 on Sunday with an awesome 5th place! New to the team, Zak Mason shined throughout the weekend in the Pro Lite class. Winning 3 out of the 4 qualifying rounds, Mason finished in 5th place on Saturday night and on Sunday went on to win his first ever Pro Lite Final.

"What a great way to start out the season! Our mechanics had our sleds dialed and the riders were on-point throughout the weekend. We have made a lot of changes within our team and it feels good to see positiveresults early on. We know we aren't where we want to be yet, but that gives us the motivation to continueto work harder. Looking forward to seeing what happens next, in Fargo." - Levi LaVallee

*RACE RESULTS*

*Round 1 & 2*

PALLIN Rd 1: 1st Rd 2: 4th LCQ: - Final: 2nd | Rd 1: 3rd Rd 2: 1st LCQ: - Final: 5th

MASON Rd 1: 1st Rd 2: 1st LCQ: - Final: 5th | Rd 1: 1st Rd 2: 2nd LCQ: - Final: 1st

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/01/dulu...vent-brings-double-podiums-for-team-lavallee/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Kamm Wins Pro Open​*
Hentges Racing returned to Duluth MN for an incredible weekend of snocross in front of record crowds and perfect racing weather at Spirit Mountain ski hill!

Hentges Racing unveiled a newly designed Polaris Axis race chassis that proved to be very tough to tame all weekend long.

Kody Kamm and Petter Narsa proved the training and conditioning in the off season is paying off. The newly paired teammates are working well together and becoming more comfortable on the new Polaris Axis snowmobiles every time they hit the track.

On Saturday, Kody ran flawless qualifying rounds to earn the #1 qualifier spot but made a mistake and jumped the gate for the final, "one of the bigger mistakes I've made in my career" says Kamm. Lining up in the back row, Kody fought his way back up to a very respectable 3rd place podium finish. New Hentges Racing rider Petter Narsa found his way to the final through an LCQ win and went on to a solid 9th place finish.

Back with some vengeance on Sunday, Kamm ripped the holeshot and ran out to an 8 second lead by pounding out flawless lap after flawless lap! Kody quickly caught lap traffic which made him switch up lines but held off a hard charging Tucker Hibbert to capture his first Pro Open win of the season! Narsa continued to stay steady through the weekend and gain confidence in his new Polaris Axis chassis and finished with his second top 10 of the weekend.

Kamm heads to the next round in Fargo on December 11-12 trailing reigning champ Tucker Hibbert by one point in the championship standings. Petter Narsa is currently 11th in a tight championship field and look to move up rapidly.

Thanks to all the sponsors and partners that makes this all possible: Polaris, FXR Racing, Pirtek Hoses & Assemblies, AMSOIL, Monster Energy, Ergodyne, S.M. Hentges & Sons Inc, Walker Evans, Woody's, C&A Pro Skis, 139 Designs, EVS Sport, Royal Enterprises America, Apple Ford Shakopee, Starting Line Products, NGK Spark Plugs, Camso, Frogskins, Mobile Radio Engineering, Heel Clicker

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/01/kamm-wins-pro-open/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Christian Brother Racing Launches Snocross Season At Duluth National​*
The Duluth National Snocross kicks off a 17-race ISOC National snocross schedule for the Christian Brothers Racing team. Just a couple weeks ago, mild temperatures still plagued the Midwest, but this past weekend the slopes of Spirit Mountain in Duluth, Minnesota, were covered in snow for the team's first competitive outing of the race season. New Pro Open class rules greeted CBR racers Logan Christian and Dave Joanis. The Pro Open finals now feature inverted starts, so the top qualifier gets the last choice on the front line, but you still have to do well in heats since riders get points. It's a double-edged sword of a rule aimed at making racing more exciting.

Dave Joanis piloted his Royal Distributing/Arctic Cat sled to the front of qualifying both days notching four holeshots and three wins. Joanis put in steady rides in the finals, scoring a 6th place in Round #1 and an 11th place finish in Round #2.

"Qualifying went awesome and I had a decent ride on Saturday finishing 6th in the final," said Joanis. "Sunday I made a mistake on the start of the final and could only get to 11th. I'm looking forward to working on the things I need to do to improve before Fargo."

Doc360/Arctic Cat rider Logan Christian had a weekend filled with ups and downs. While leading the first round of Saturday's qualifying, Christian collided with a downed sled just before the finish line and went from 1st to 5th. In Round 2 of Saturday's qualifying, Christian capitalized on a great start to finish 2nd. In the opening lap of the final, Christian was pushed wide off the track where he took a hard hit. The diagnosis? A concussion, which ended his weekend early.

"I had a crash that took me out for the weekend, but I will be back strong for the next race in Fargo," said Christian. "Overall we were happy with how the sleds worked as well as with our new gear. We're excited the season is underway!"

The Pro Lite class is known for having a deep field of talented riders, and at Duluth it's even deeper because the race attracts riders from other circuits and even from overseas. All this meant Tyler Adams would have to be on his game if he wanted to be a factor at Duluth. The Christian Brothers Racing/Arctic Cat rider won the LCQ to get to Sunday's final where he finished 10th. He battled hard on Saturday but wasn't able to get into the final that night.

"The weekend didn't go the way I needed it to," said Adams. "But we will regroup, learn from our mistakes and rebound in Fargo."

Young Kendall Kolquist was the big winner of Sunday's 120 snowmobile giveaway courtesy of Christian Brother Racing and Arctic Cat. Kendall signed up at the race and her name was picked at random from a pile of entries. Kendall's new sled was presented to her on the Duluth podium after the 120 race. It is the first of eight Arctic Cat ZR 120 snowmobiles this season. Any child 10 or under can win, but you have to sign up at the Christian Brothers Racing merchandise trailer at the event and be present at the time of the giveaway.

With Duluth in the books, that leaves 15 snocross nationals on the CBR calendar, in addtion to Winter X Games set for this upcoming January. Follow the team this season on Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and Instagram. For more information on Christian Brothers Racing visit www.christianbrosracing.com.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/01/chri...-launches-snocross-season-at-duluth-national/


----------



## Ckg2011

*KC Motorsports Duluth Recap​*
The 2015 Amsoil Snocross National held at Duluth November 27, 28, 29 proved to be an exciting weekend for KC Motorsports. Riders Travis Kern, Jay Lura, and Evan Christian entered the weekend anxious to get the snocross season started, and the Duluth National at Spirit Mountain did not disappoint!

Jay Lura had a rough start Friday in the very competitive Sport Class, with a 5th place heat finish in round 1 and a get-off in his round 2 heat that caused him to not qualify for that day's final. Jay's day was better Saturday, finishing his heat in 4th in round 1 and winning his heat in round 2. The final began with the #217 getting the hole-shot and leading the first 5 laps, before a couple of mistakes and lap traffic caused the rider to fall back, finishing overall in 6th. Jay commented, "I feel like a learned alot this weekend and know where I have to be going in to Fargo. I've got a great team, equipment, & sponsors and now it's just to put it all together."

Evan Christian's race day began with 2nd & 3rd place finishes in his heats in the Jr. 10-13 rounds on Saturday morning. After battling throughout the 6 lap final for the 2nd and 3rd place positions, Evan finished the race in the 2nd place spot, making the podium. "It's always great racing at Spirit Mountain and my Arctic Cat had a great set up. It's really fun to run with the guys in my class and of course it's awesome to finish on the podium!" said the #333 rider.

A healthy Travis Kern looked good Saturday, finishing 4th in each of his rounds, qualifying for the final via the LCQ, and placing 9th overall in the Pro Lite final Saturday night. Round 1 on Sunday found Travis rocketing to 2nd place in his round 1 heat. An incident with another rider during Travis' round 2 heat caused a slight injury to his hand, causing the #201 to drop back and have to qualify for the final through the LCQ, where he finished 2nd. Travis finished Sunday's final in 11th. "Saturday's racing felt good and I was really hoping for a better day on Sunday. Thankfully, the injury to my hand wasn't a huge factor and I will be good for Fargo. Pro Lite is a really competitive class and I just need to continue to work hard to make things happen."

KC Motorsports would like to thank their sponsors-Arctic Cat, Fly Racing, WPS, Triple 9 Optics, Divas Snow Gear, Studboy Traction Products, Rox Speed FX, Fox Racing Shox, Go Pro, Speedwerx, Finley Motors, & Christian Brothers Ford. KC Motorsports will be making each Amsoil Championship Snocross National event throughout the 2015-16 race season. Next up is the Makita Snocross National at Fargo December 11th & 12th. Follow KC Motorsports and riders Travis Kern, Jay Lura, & Evan Christian on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, & Snapchat.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/02/kc-motorsports-duluth-recap/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Complete Supercross TV Schedule Released​*
Feld Motor Sports and FOX Sports announced Tuesday the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, television schedule that includes 17 live races, and two of which will air on the FOX broadcast network from the Edward Jones Dome in St.

Louis on Saturday, April 16 at 3 p.m. ET, and Gillette Stadium in Foxborough, Mass., on Saturday, April 23 at 4 p.m. ET.

The 2016 Monster Energy Supercross season opens Saturday, Jan. 9, in Anaheim, Calif., with the first of 14 live races on FS1.

One race is currently scheduled to air live on FS2, with all races available live through the FOX Sports GO app, which will provide live streaming of every Monster Energy Supercross race.

In addition, all races are available in Canada and the Caribbean through FOX Sports Racing.

"Since our relationship with FOX Sports began two years ago, we have continued to build the presence across their family of channels, including the FOX broadcast channel," said Ken Hudgens, Chief Operating Officer, Feld Motor Sports. "For the first-time ever, viewers will enjoy two live races on the FOX broadcast channel, showcasing what is expected to be another banner year of racing."

"We are very happy with the package we have put together for 2016," said Patrick Crakes, SVP of Programming, Scheduling and Content Strategy. "The team at Feld Motor Sports delivers some of the most compelling and action-packed racing on television and this year's strong TV schedule for Supercross continues our efforts to feature the sport in the best possible way across the FOX Sports family of networks."

The start time for all races (except St. Louis and Foxborough) will be 7:00 p.m. local race time, with the afternoon pit parties starting at Noon local race time.

*2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross TV Schedule​*







*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oss/complete-supercross-tv-schedule-released/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Duluth 2015 Sunday Main Event​*





*Snocross Podcast With Chris Hawkey​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Utah Back On The MotoAmerica Schedule For 2016​*
The MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Series will return to the spectacular state of Utah in 2016 for the Utah MotoAmerica Superbike Championship at the newly named Utah Motorsports Campus (formerly Miller Motorsports Park). The race will be round seven of the nine-round MotoAmerica series.

The Utah MotoAmerica Superbike Championship will begin on Thursday, June 23 and will conclude on Saturday, June 25 with the two featured MotoAmerica Superbike races. Friday and Saturday will also feature the two MotoAmerica Supersport, Superstock 600 and KTM RC Cup classes. Superstock 1000, meanwhile, will continue to race within the Superbike class with both those races scheduled for Saturday.

"The circuit itself is one of the premier venues in the United States and the plans currently underway look to enhance that further," said MotoAmerica partner Chuck Aksland. "The nature of the track can produce some great racing and it's a favorite track among the riders and teams. It's a real challenge with the variety of corners and high speeds obtained down the straight. We think racing on Saturday will be a good change and we plan on giving race fans three solid days of quality on-track action. Salt Lake City and its surrounding area is a true destination spot and we are confident that this event will continue to grow year by year."

Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Josh Hayes won both of the Superbike races in Utah in 2015 after two hotly contested battles with his teammate, 2015 MotoAmerica Superbike Champion Cameron Beaubier. Yoshimura Suzuki's Roger Hayden finished third in both of the races held in June.

"We are delighted that Utah Motorsports Campus will be part of the 2016 MotoAmerica championship," said Alan Wilson, president of Utah Motorsport Campus. "Our track has historically been very popular among motorcycle racers, providing many memorably competitive events. We look forward to more of the same in 2016."

Geely, the largest independent automotive company in China, recently reached an agreement with Tooele County in Utah to purchase Miller Motorsports Park and have renamed it Utah Motorsports Campus. The racetrack, which is located on the outskirts of Salt Lake City, has hosted both MotoAmerica and World Superbike racing since opening in 2006.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/utah-back-on-the-motoamerica-schedule-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Warnert Racing Starts Year With Win And Solid Results​*
Warnert Racing's Elias Ishoel grabbed the first Pro-Lite win of the season in round one of the ISOC Championship Snocross Series in Duluth, Minnesota. Pro rider Jon Stenberg rode fast and steady to an eighth place finish in his second round on Sunday to give the team a good start for the season in both professional classes.

The Warnert Racing team had great momentum heading into the first race, but Ishoel looked like a man on a mission all weekend. He consistently rode on the ragged edge and established some of the fastest lap times for either pro class in Saturday night's Pro-Lite final. Sunday he was pushing hard again but tangled with another rider while battling for the lead midway through the final. The resulting crash moved him to the back of the pack where he finished in 14th. Stenberg struggled early to find his rhythm but by Sunday was back on his and starting the final race from the back row, worked his way to a solid finish.

"As competitors, we want to win them all," said Ryan Duncan, Warnert Racing Technical Director. "But Duluth is always a tough race with so little time on the snow in advance to test and prepare, that we have to be satisfied with the results - until the next round."

The team heads to Fargo, North Dakota for round two of the ISOC series December 11th - 12th at Buffalo River Race Park.

For more information call 320-251-9100 or go to www.warnertracing.com

Follow Warnert Racing on Facebook: facebook.com/Warnert-Racing Instagram: warnert_racing

*About Warnert Racing*

Warnert Racing is part of Warnert Enterprises a company specializing in marketing services including race marketing, mobile marketing, social media, shows and events and transportation.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/05/warnert-racing-startsyear-with-win-and-solid-results/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Adam Renheim Finish 5th Overall In Duluth​*
The AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series kicked o? in Duluth, Minnesota atop Spirit Mountain? a beautiful facility which o?ers breathtaking views of the largest fresh water lake in the world. It also o?ers the 30,000 spectators a spectacular view of the race course.

The highly anticipated event is a culmination of months of athlete training and equipment testing? and the entire crew was eager to put themselves against the world's best.

In Saturday's opening PRO round- Adam Renheim (#311) ?nished 3rd in Heat 1, 4th in Heat 2 ?placing him #2 on the line for the main. He took 7th overall in the main after a slowdown through the ?rst bottleneck. On Sunday, he went 4th and 3rd in his heat races, positioning him as the 3rd fastest quali?er for the main event. He pulled into the ?rst turn in 7th, and had advanced three more positions halfway through the ?rst lap- moving up to 4th place. Adam held that position throughout the race. He ?nished one spot shy of the podium, and begins his season 5th overall in national points.

Women's Pro-Am World Champion, Marica Renheim sustained a separated shoulder and an injury to her hip in her second heat of the season, when she took a hard hit as another rider was attempting to land. She is in good spirits and Dr's are anticipating her return at Fargo.

Duluth Nationals airs on the CBS Sports Network:

Round 1 Dec 12, 2015 10AM & 11PM EST

Round 2 Dec 19, 2015 10AM & 11PM EST

Next up: MAKITA Snocross Nationals in Fargo, North Dakota? Dec 11th and 12th

We encourage you to buy from the best. Our sponsor's products are tested in the toughest snowmobile competitions the world can throw at us. Visit our new website at www.teambossracing.com for links to sponsor sites, and like BOSS Racing on Facebook for current team information.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/05/adam-renheim-finishes-5th-overall-in-duluth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Two New Jersey Rounds For MotoAmerica​*
The MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Series likes New Jersey Motorsports Park (NJMP) so much it will return to the venue not once but twice in 2016.

New Jersey Motorsports Park will host rounds three and nine of the 2016 series, April 29-May 1 and September 9-11. Combine those two events with the seven rounds previously announced and the MotoAmerica Series is now finalized for the coming season with nine championship rounds.

NJMP and its 2.25-mile Thunderbolt Raceway is a favorite among the riders and teams and has been a staple of the AMA Superbike Series since 2009.

It has also served as the series finale the past two years, including this past September when Monster Energy Graves Yamaha's Cameron Beaubier wrapped up the first-ever MotoAmerica Superbike title.

"I'm excited to be going to New Jersey twice this year," said Beaubier. "I've had a lot of success there in the past and I've been able to wrap up two of my championships at NJMP, so it's a special place to me. There are a lot of passionate fans in that part of the country and it will be nice to give them two chances to see us in 2016."

Having two races at NJMP will give MotoAmerica double the opportunity to serve what is a large portion of the motorcycle market in the U.S., with the 500-acre complex located near Philadelphia and New York City.

"New Jersey Motorsports Park was the perfect place to end our debut season in 2015," said MotoAmerica partner Chuck Aksland. "And we think it's the perfect venue to hold two rounds in 2016. We believe the fan base will not only support two races, they will embrace it. We're excited to be going to that area of the country twice for a racetrack and facility that our teams, riders and staff look forward to going to."

NJMP is also looking forward to having two MotoAmerica events on its 2016 calendar.

"We are thrilled to be hosting two MotoAmerica races for the 2016 season," said Brad Scott, Chief Operating Officer of New Jersey Motorsports Park. "MotoAmerica is our largest spectator event to date and this will bring two times the Superbike excitement for our fan base next season. We are planning more off-track activities for both events to keep the fun and energy in high gear throughout the race weekends."

The 2016 MotoAmerica Series will again kick off at Circuit of The Americas in Austin, Texas, April 8-10, in conjunction with the MotoGP World Championship, with round two just a week later at Road Atlanta in Braselton, Georgia, April 15-17. New Jersey Motorsports Park will host round three, April 29-May 1, with another two-week break to round four at Virginia International Raceway in Danville, Virginia, May 13-15. Road America will host round five of the series, June 3-5, followed a week later by round six at Barber Motorsports Park in Birmingham, Alabama, June 10-12. MotoAmerica will hold its first Saturday Superbike races at the newly named Utah Motorsports Campus in Tooele, Utah, June 23-25 for round seven before venturing to Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca in Monterey, California, for round eight - a round that will be held in conjunction with the World Superbike Championship - July 8-10. The nine-round series will conclude with the series finale at New Jersey Motorsports Park, September 9-11.

*2016 MotoAmerica Series Schedule*
April 8-10: Circuit of The Americas, Austin, Texas
April 15-17: Road Atlanta, Braselton, Georgia
April 29-May 1: New Jersey Motorsports Park, Millville, New Jersey
May 13-15: Virginia International Raceway, Danville, Virginia
June 3-5: Road America, Elkhart Lake, Wisconsin
June 10-12: Barber Motorsports Park, Birmingham, Alabama
June 23-25: Utah Motorsports Campus, Tooele, Utah
July 8-10: Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, Monterey, California
September 9-11: New Jersey Motorsports Park, Millville, New Jersey

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/two-new-jersey-rounds-for-motoamerica/


----------



## Ckg2011

*SCOTT Sports, JGRMX Agree to Deal Through 2018​*
SCOTT Sports is pleased to announce the signing of the JGRMX team consisting of Justin Barcia, Weston Peick, and Phil Nicoletti, to use SCOTT goggles and SCOTT bicycles for 2016-2018 Supercross and Motocross seasons. The partnership between SCOTT and JGRMX is the first of its kind, where the diversity of one brand can provide the best tools for racing and training.

"We are very excited to be able to provide the team with the best goggles to keep their vision clear on the track, as well as the best bicycles to keep them physically on top," said John Knowles, SCOTT pro racing manager. "This is a very innovative cross promotion of the SCOTT brand, and we are pumped to share it with quality athletes like Barcia, Peick, Nicoletti, and a first-class team like the Autotrader / Toyota / Yamaha JGRMX team."

"We are excited to partner with Scott. In addition to their iconic performance eyewear, we are also working with their bicycle division. Nearly everyone on our team, not just the riders, are avid bike enthusiasts," said Coy Gibbs, JGRMX owner. "This is a great combination for JGRMX."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/07/scott-sports-jgrmx-agree-to-deal-through-2018


----------



## Ckg2011

*Home Advantage For Hibbert At Second Stop of National Snocross Tour​*
Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck's Tucker Hibbert will have the home advantage this weekend as he competes at the second stop of the ISOC National Snocross tour in Glyndon, Minn. The defending Pro Open Champion hails from rural Pelican Rapids and lives under 30 miles from Buffalo River Race Park (BRRP).

Hibbert had a strong showing at the first event of the season Thanksgiving weekend in Duluth, Minn. He enters BRRP with the points lead in the 2015-2016 championship chase and although it's early in the season, he's looking to expand it. Last year at BRRP, he swept the Pro Open finals by winning both Friday and Saturday night.

Pro racing action at BRRP kicks off at 7 p.m. Friday night and will repeat Saturday at 6 p.m. Tickets are available online and at the gate. For more information on the event, visit snocross.com and buffalorivermx.com.

Tucker Hibbert - #68 Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck

"It's a rare deal to be home on a race weekend. With all the travel we (racers) do throughout the winter, I definitely consider having the opportunity to sleep in my own bed on a race weekend an advantage. Knowing I'll have a lot of friends and family at the race is a big motivator. Overall, it's a good feeling."

"Duluth went good but we (the team) left with some pretty big goals. The first race is always tough because there's no way to know where you stack up against the competition until you hit the track. With a weekend off between the first two races, we were able to get in some valuable testing. I'm confident we made gains and will be showing up at BRRP stronger."

"It's a long season so I'm not overly focused on the points chase right now. You can only take it one race at a time. With qualifying races having higher points this year, you really have to be on your game all weekend."

*Tucker Hibbert - Buffalo River Race Park Statistics*

Fifth Pro Appearance at BRRP

2014 (2014-2015 season): Pro Open 1 - 1st • Pro Open 2 - 1st

2014 (2013-2014 season): Pro Open 1 - 1st • Pro Open 2 - 5th

2013: Pro Open 1 - 1st • Pro Open 2 - 5th

2012: Pro Open 2 - 3rd • Pro Open 2 - 5th

*Fast Facts*

Hometown: Pelican Rapids, Minnesota
Nine-Time National Snocross Champion - 109 Pro National Wins
13-Time X Games Medalist
2012 and 2010 FIM Snowcross World Champion
Owner and rider of Team Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck - est. 2006
Three-time ESPY Award Best Male Action Sports Athlete Nominee

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/09/home-advantage-for-hibbert-at-second-stop-of-national-snocross-tour/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jared Mees, Brad Baker, And Marc Márquez prepare For Short-Track Battle In Barcelona​*
Spain's Rufea circuit was the scene today of final preparations for Superprestigio Dirt Track III. On Friday, the riders will move to the Palau Sant Jordi Arena in Barcelona, where they will practice for Saturday's race.

Two-time MotoGP World Champion Marc Márquez and three-time and reigning AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Champion Jared Mees surprised their rivals by swapping bikes and comparing setups.

Former AMA Pro GNC champ Brad Baker later joined Márquez and Mees and the three completed several laps together.

"This discipline is getting more and more recognition in our country," Márquez said. "I'm looking forward to a great battle with my two US friends. No matter what happens, the important thing is to enjoy and ensure a great show."

Baker said a great show on Saturday night is guaranteed. "We are very competitive but the riding is clean, and that's unique. Everybody is waiting to see the three of us in the SuperFinal."

Mees agreed. "A final battle with Brad and Marc would be great. The ambiance in the Superprestigio is fantastic, and the Spanish crowd is so good. I'm hoping for an even better show than last year."

Márquez won last December's event, and Mees was second. Baker topped the January, 2014, edition.

Japanese drifting specialist Masatoshi Ohmori drew applause from bystanders at Rufea with his stunning slides. Moto3 rider María Herrera, who is making her Superprestigio Dirt Track debut, also participated in the test.

"Dirt-track is a discipline I admire and use for practice," Herrera said. "This track feels like it has more grip, and the clay in the Palau Sant Jordi may be even more grippy."

Opening ceremonies for Superprestigio Dirt Track III from Barcelona, Spain, begin at 12 noon EST on FansChoice.tv. Seven-time AMA Pro Grand National Champion Chris Carr, along with World Superbike announcer Gregory Haines, will call the action.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64168


----------



## Ckg2011

*First Look: Anaheim 1 Track Map​*
Yesterday, Feld Motor Sports released the first image of the track for the opening round of the 2016 Monster Energy Supercross Championship at Angel Stadium in Anaheim, CA.

Judging by the computer animated graphic below, the track will use just about every inch of the stadium that's available. It also features two whoop sections and a over/under bridge.

The 2016 Monster Energy Supercross season kicks off January 9. Get your tickets today.








*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/09/first-look-anaheim-1-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Announces Changes in Minimum Ages in Amateur Motocross​*
The American Motorcyclist Association (AMA) just dropped some major news. Effective January 1, 2017, the minimum age for riders competing on a 250cc four-stroke or two-stroke has been moved from twelve years old to fourteen years old or older. Further, the minimum age for a rider competing on a 450cc or above is now sixteen years old or older.

Example: A racer who is 13 years old on the day of the event is not permitted to compete on 250cc model motorcycle. A racer that is 15 years old on the day of the event is not permitted to compete on a 450cc model motorcycle.

*Below is the full press release:*








*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/11/ama-announces-changes-in-minimum-ages-in-amateur-motocross


----------



## Ckg2011

*Circuit of The Americas To Play Host To AMA Pro Flat Track In 2016​*
AMA Pro Racing and Team SMI announced today that Circuit of the Americas will play host to AMA Pro Flat Track in 2016.

The world's premier dirt track motorcycle racing series will make its inaugural visit to the purpose-built Grand Prix facility on April 9, 2016, running in conjunction with the Grand Prix of the Americas.

"I'm delighted that we are able to bring AMA Pro Flat Track racing to COTA, to complete the ultimate festive weekend of motorcycle sport," said Michael Lock, CEO of AMA Pro Racing. "Today's MotoGP stars are fascinated with our unique brand of racing and the growing Superprestigio events in Las Vegas and Barcelona are testament to the wide appeal and recent interest in Pro Flat Track racing."

Circuit of the Americas is no stranger to dirt track racing. The sport debuted at the Summer X Games in 2015, and many of AMA Pro Flat Track's top riders were there to put on a show for the ages. After a grueling battle, Kawasaki-mounted Bryan Smith took a dramatic victory.

"We're excited to be part of what will be the greatest ever two-wheel racing competition," said Bobby Epstein, Chairman of the Circuit of the Americas. "With MotoGP, MotoAmerica and AMA Pro Flat Track running on the same weekend - at the same venue - it will be unbeatable entertainment."

Additional details about the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track round at Circuit of the Americas will be released by event promoter Team SMI in the coming months.

*How to Watch:*
FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64170


----------



## Ckg2011

*Victory For USA As Brad Baker Wins 2015 Superprestigio Over Marc Marquez And Jared Mees​*
Brad Baker took home the victory in Superprestigio Dirt Track III over MotoGP star Marc Marquez and defending AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Champion Jared Mees.

The victory for Baker, winner of the first Superprestigio Dirt Track in January 2014, came as the American saw off a stiff challenge from Marquez, winner of the second edition in December 2014, in front of 8,700 fans.

The victory for Baker means the balance of victories has swung back in favor of the Americans, with two wins to Europe's one. Marquez and Mees joined Baker on the podium after a Superfinal which also featured Alex Rins, Dani Ribalta, Xavi Vierge, Masatoshi Ohmori and Fredrik Lindgren.

The race had its memorable moments. At the start - crucial in dirt track - Baker took the advantage over the other riders; an advantage that Marquez reduced over the 16 laps as the Spaniard looked to attack in the closing stages.

The rider from Cervera almost went past at the last corner, but was forced to settle for second place, just one tenth of a second behind Baker. Mees was left to make up for a lackluster start and finished the race in third position, completing an exclusive podium.

*WHAT THEY SAID*

*Brad Baker:* "It's been incredible, I've been in Barcelona for so many days that I feel like this city is my second home! I get along so well with everyone here, it's fantastic. It's been a crazy year for me, one year ago I was in the hospital with a broken shoulder, and now here I'm with a new victory! The SuperFinal has been brutal! Mentally it has been very demanding; I did look back only once. Every time I heard the crowd louder I knew Marc was coming closer! I want to thank RPM Racing for all their support and help throughout these days!"

*
Marc Márquez:* "Thanks to the organisers for putting such a great event together, every year is getting bigger. I wasn't my best start, I regain some space at the beginning, but it wasn't an easy task to overtake Brad! All in all is a great race, and it's fantastic to be in the podium with these two amazing riders, looking forward to come back next year!"

*Jared Mees:* "I had great time in Barcelona, maybe this race was not my best, the start wasn't great and that conditioned my result. I managed to step to the third position, getting closer but I could not get in the same pace as Marc and Brad, both were extremely fast today!"

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64173


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tim Tremblay Wins Fargo​*
AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series makes it's stop in the heart of the Mid-West for the Makita Snocross Nationals Presented by Country Cat where abnormal warm temperatures have made it a challenge to build and maintain a quality racing surface for the riders. With Mother Natures fair weather plan, it has forced the ISOC crew to work hard at producing enough man-made snow for a the race course.

Local hero Tucker Hibbert is hoping to stretch out his point lead from Kody Kamm (53) which is only separated by one point.

Pro Rider Ross Martin(837) will not be able to race this weekend due a broken ankle injury which is going to be a hit on his points as he was 6th in points coming into Fargo.

*PRO OPEN - HEATS*
Local favorite Tucker Hibbert(68 ) comes into the weekend as the points leader and hopes to continue his points lead, but it maybe Kody Kamm(53) or Tim Tremblay(11) or Kyle Pallin(324) that have a different plan in mind with their sights set on the nine time champion.

Pro Open heats had some exciting battles taking shape on the small oval. Top three finishers in Round 1 were Tim Tremblay(11) - Heat 1, Tucker Hibbert(68 ) - Heat 2 and Logan Christian(43)- Heat 3. Hibbert got off to a bad start and had to fight through the field as he tracked down Justin Broberg(168 ) on the McGuire Motorsports sled. Hibbert would stick a pass on the outside of the track to take the lead and the checkers. Tremblay also put on a show in his heat race battling early on with Trevor Leighton(3) for several laps before taking the top honors.

It was the Rookie rider Ryan Springer(541) who surprised the Fargo crowd with what looked to be a great battle with Logan Christian(43), however Springer would go down on lap 3 and finish in the top five. Christian put on a commanding show with a 3 second lead over the field at the checkers.

Round 2 of heat action, never cooled down where once again Tucker Hibbert(68 ) would find trouble in the start when Kody Kamm(53) holds tight in turn and forces Hibbert to back off. Kamm keeps Hibbert at bay and takes the win. Andrew Carlson(151) and Lincoln Lemieux(13) also brought out the checkers in their heats putting them on the front row of the final.

*PRO OPEN - LCQ*
Ten sleds, seven laps, five transfer to the final. Landing in the LCQ after a hard crash in the heats, Trevor Leighton(3) grabs the holeshot followed by the checkers giving him an 11th place qualifying spot on the back row of the final. Kyle Pallin(324) who is always good for generating some excitement gets in the mix for second battling and passing David Joanis(115) to finish in the runner up spot. Joanis, Corin Todd(36) and John Stenberg(259) finish up the final transfer spots.

*PRO OPEN - FINAL*
Cram fifteen sleds on a tight dirt oval track covered with snow and you know you are going to witness some exciting racing. Throw out the Rookie stripes, this kid is here to race with the Big Dogs, Ryan Springer(541) cracks the throttle and gets in a great position to avoid the mayhem while he shoots to a Stud Boy Holeshot and will continue to lead the race and never looks back, until Tim Tremblay(11) tracks him down on lap 12 and makes the pass for the lead.

With a not so friendly starting position, Tucker Hibbert(68 ) gets pushed to the outside and gets on the binders hard to avoid getting in the mix of carnage ahead of him, Logan Christian(43) also gets involved and gets ejected off the track in the first turn. Running out of laps, Hibbert would come back from a 9th to a 4th place finish behind Kody Kamm(53). Lap 13 will bring out the caution flag with David Joanis(115) going off the track.

Mid-pack battles between Lincoln Lemieux(13) and Petter Narsa(54) continued through much of the race finishing with Lemieux in 5th and Narsa in 6th. It is safe to say that Tremblay found his grove in Round 3 of competition of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series at the Makita Snocross Nationals Presented by Country Cat, after a dominating performance, flawless inside pass and a 5.5 second lead over the points leader, the day was to be owned by the AMSOIL rider aboard his Ski-Doo, the number 11 of Tim Tremblay. Finishing in the runner up sport will be the 311 of Adam Renheim.

After three rounds of competition, the points battle is tight with Hibbert tied for the lead with Kamm (131 Points) followed by Tremblay (116 points), Renheim (112 points) and Pallin rounded off the top five with (108 points ). The injured Ross Martin(837) falls back to 14th in points, hopefully Martin will be able to return to competition with the next race, the Pirteck Snocross Nationals in Shakopee, MN.

*PRO OPEN RESULTS:*
1. Tim Tremblay(11)
2. Adam Renheim(311)
3. Kody Kamm(53)
4. Tucker Hibbert(68 )
5. Lincoln Lemieux(13)
6. Petter Narsa(54)
7. John Stenberg(259)
8. Trevor Leighton(3)
9. Andrew Carlson(151)
10. Kyle Pallin(324)
11. Justin Broberg(168 )
12. Ryan Springer(541)
13. Logan Christian(43)
14. Corin Todd(36)
15. David Joanis(115)

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/12/tim-tremblay-wins-fargo/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Continued From Adove:*

*PRO LITE HEATS*
Good battles transpired throughout the qualifying heats setting up some great racing for the final. First up in the Pro line up of the day brings a strong list of riders including points leader Montana Jess(765), but it is Travis Kern(201) that rocks the line and takes the hole shot and leads the race flag-to-flag followed by Jake Angove(177) and Marcus Ogemar Hellgren(58 ) in the top three.

After a stellar performance in Duluth, MN., it is little surprise that hot shot Zak Mason(63) aboard the Team LaVallee Polaris wouldn't have another peak performance, out of the gate with the holeshot to the checkers (with a 4.5 second lead at one point in the race), Mason would start off the day right.

However with a 4th place start in the second heat, Mason would eventually end up finishing in 7th and getting pushed into the LCQ where he would finish in 2nd for a transfer to the Final.

The dominator of the night as the top qualifier, James Johnstad(14) was in full rhythm tonight piloting his Cottew Motorsports Polaris sled to a 2nd place finish followed by a 1st place finish in Heat 2. Newcomer to the sport Shane Sewell(219) shakes up the division after laying down two back-to-back top three finishes landing him a 3rd place qualifying spot in the final.

*PRO LITE LCQ*
Only five to transfering to the final from the LCQ leaves little room for error on the tight Fargo track, but some good action in the race would finish with Maxime Taillefer(144) finding his way to the checkers first followed by the holeshot winner Zak Mason(63) taking the 2nd transfer. Bringing up the final three transfers are Cole Cottew(21), points leader Montana Jess(765) and Dex Savage who is riding for the injured Elias Ishoel. Riding in the final transfer spot early in the race was the 17 of Korbyn Anderson who went down early in the race losing hopes of making the Pro Lite Final.

*PRO LITE FINAL*
Nearly a clean sweep, hat trick, three-peat, arm pump in the air across the AMSOIL Finish Line is the dominating performance by James Johnstad(14) who sets the bar high going into Day 2 of the Makita National Snocross Presented by Country Cat. Johnstad stepping it up in front of the hometown crowd shows how to get it done, no questions asked.

Off the line launch fifteen sleds fighting to be the first into the corner with the Stud Boy Holeshot, while some big action in the start collect several riders, it is Johnstad who takes no time finding his way to an early lead who would remain uncontested through the race going flag-to-flag for the win, Johnstad explains "I am pumped I could do it in front of my hometown crowd, I can't think my family and friends enough for coming and out and supporting me, just an awesome feeling."

An amazing story is beging to take shape that can only continue to get better as the season continues, with only one complete year of Snocorss competition, Shane Sewell(219) brings his experience from Motocross racing in Indiana to the line and finds his spot on the box coming in 2nd place.

Despite riding injured, Sewell digs deep and finds the competitive drive to make it all come togther, "I can't even put it into words, very emotional right now, but I couldn't do it with out the people behind me." explains Shane.

Working hard through the field on the Judnick Motorsports Polaris, Jake Angove(177) lands a 3rd place finish to round off the top three.

Zak Mason(63) finds some trouble putting together a night of racing without some disappointments, brings in an 8th place finish in final, but no doubt will come back with his sights set on a top three finish keeping in the points running. Points leader coming into the night, Montana Jess(765) also takes on a bit of misfortune without a podium finishing behind Mason in 9th place.

The competition will heat up again tomorrow, will it be the hometown favorite Johnstad taking out the broom for a clean sweep or Zak Mason(63) on a mission to bring back another successful night on the Team LaVallee Mystic Polaris to a step on the box, or anyone of the riders talented field of riders.

*PRO LITE RESULTS:*
1. James Johnstad(14)
2. Shane Sewell(219)
3. Jake Angove(177)
4. Daniel Benham(221)
5. Maxime Taillefer(144)
6. Brett Nastala(248 )
7. Dex Savage(111)
8. Zak Mason(63)
9. Montana Jess(765)
10. Travis Kern(201)
11. Marcus Ogemar Hellgren(58 )
12. Tyler Adams(705)
13. Travis Muller(436)
14. Cole Cottew(21)
15. Kevin Wallenstein(122)

*UP NEXT*
A full day of action fires up for day two of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series in Fargo for the Makita Snocross Nationals Presented by Country Cat starting at 8:00am with the amateur racing kicking it off. Pro races hit the snow at 2:30pm for the first round of practice. Pro Lites will take the green flag at 4:20pm to start Round 4 of competition.

Can't make it to the race, tune into the Live Stream starting at 1:45PM CST time. Go to http://snocross.com/livestream/ to catch all the action.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/12/tim-tremblay-wins-fargo/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tucker Puts On A Show For Fargo Crowd​*
Gray skies cool temps and fairly rough track conditions make the course challenging for the riders to navigate in Round 4 of the season. Close battles and a few unexpected finishes have tightened up the points in the Pro Open class with two riders tied for 1st (Tucker Hibbert(68 ) and Kody Kamm(53)

It is going to be a great day of racing for Round 4 of the 2015-2016 Season.

*PRO OPEN - HEATS*
Despite the efforts of the ISOC Track Groomers, the track is wet, rough and tough to navigate. A big start from Kyle Pallin(324) in Heat 1 but it is Kody Kamm(53) who is hot through the entire race going flat-to-flag for the win followed by Kyle Pallin(324) and Cody Thomsen(62) in third.

Packed and stacked Heat 2 on the line, green flag ready to drop and it is Tucker Hibbert(68 ) who gets trigger happy and jumps the start. Going to the back row, Hibbert lines up on the inside, green flag drops and Hibbert makes quick work of the field to quickly get into second. But it is the dynamic Tim Tremblay(11) coming off the win Round 3 is so smooth throughout the race for the flag-to-flag win. Top three - Tim Tremblay(11) Tucker Hibbert(68 ) and Trevor Leighton(3).

Finding the groove and the win is the Petter Narsa(54) from Shakopee, MN for the third Pro Open heat followed by Corin Todd(36) and David Joanis(115) in the third spot. It was a big finish for the rider out of Port Jefferson Station, NY. - Jake Scott(42) who throws a fist in the air as he crosses the AMSOIL Finish Line for his first win.

Corin Todd(36) who had a rough day on the first day in Fargo has a great a top finish after dominating the Round 2 Heat 2 race. Finishing out the last qualifier of the day goes down in the books with Lincoln Lemieux(13) grabbing the win followed by Kody Kamm(53) and Logan Christian(43) in third.

*PRO OPEN - LCQ*
Some big names in the Pro Open LCQ, Pallin, Christian, Renheim all top riders find themselves in unfamiliar territory having to work a bit harder to make the final. John Stenberg(259) gets the holeshot, but it is Kyle Pallin(324) that quickly moves into the first spot and holds on for the win and the first transfer. Following in second is John Stenberg(259), Logan Christian(43), Adam Renheim(311) and the Rookie Ryan Springer(541) takes the final position in the back row line up of the Pro Open.

*PRO OPEN - FINAL*
From monster leads to big crashes, the Pro Open final lands another W on the long list for Tucker Hibbert(68 ). Out of the whole, Cody Thomsen(62) and Trevor Leighton(3) fight for the Stud Boy Holeshot with Thomsen getting the honors. Down the rhythm section they go bar-to-bar, Leighton and Thomsen fighting for the first turn when they get together in the air sending both riders for a tumble.

Who is there to capitalize on the incident, T-Train. After a tough round of qualifying and some rough starts in day one of competition, Tucker is in need of little bit of mojo to work in his favor.

While the (62) and (3) sled collect themselves, Hibbert launches the Arctic Cat sled into the first spot and checks out propelling the mighty 68 sled to a nearly a ten second lead at the halfway point of the twenty six lap final, Tucker explains "My approach is to win every race I go into, this new rule is a mess, but I am not ever going to cheat the system, I am going to race to win every time."

Mid-Pack the battle was for 5th between Logan Christian(43) and Tim Tremblay(11) who dominated in Round 3, Tremblay would finish in the top five with a 5th place finish overall and Logan Christian(43) falling back to sixth. It was a never give up pursuit by the 53 Polaris Hentges Racing entry piloted by Kody Kamm, despite his efforts, he could not make up any ground on Tucker and would finish second on the box followed by Lincoln Lemieux(13) who ran a strong race to finish in third.

*PRO OPEN RESULTS*
1. Tucker Hibbert (68 )
2. Kody Kamm(53)
3. Lincoln Lemieux(13)
4. Kyle Pallin(324)
5. Tim Tremblay(11)
6. Logan Christian(43)
7. Petter Narsa(54)
8. Adam Renheim(311)
9. John Stenberg(259)
10. David Joanis(115)
11. Corin Todd(36)
12. Jake Scott(42)
13. Trevor Leighton(3)
14. Cody Thomsen(62)
15. Ryan Springer(541)

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/13/tucker-puts-on-a-show-for-the-fargo-crowd/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Continued From Adove:*

Pro Lite had no shortage of action in Round 3, home town rider, James Johnstad(14) took home the hardware last night with his first win of the season followed by Shane Sewell(219) the newcomer from the land of motocross landing a podium finish.

It is going to be a great day of racing for Round 4 of the 2015-2016 Season.

*PRO LITE HEATS*
Working hard to go faster, race cleaner and bring home the win is the goal of any racer especially in front of the local crowd. Rider James Johnstad(14) did just that in day one of competition, however Johnstad had some troubles in the first heat while trying for an aggressive inside pass which forced him off the sled and out of a top five finish. Points leader Montana Jess(765) proved that he has regrouped from the 9th place finish in last nights final by taking the win in Heat 1.

In an effort to allow his injury to heal, rider Elias Ishoel(200) is only going to take the green flag and pull off the track, however Ishoel gets a little excited for the green and jumps the start sending him to the back of the pack in Heat 2. Off the line into the holeshot is Zak Mason(63) followed by Marcus Ogemar Hellgren(58 ) and Kevin Wallenstein(122) in pursuit of the top spot.

Ogemar and Wallenstein would battle for the second spot through the Makita Front Stretch and into the FXR turn where Wallenstein would stick the pass and move into second, however Ogemar would fight back to make the pass for first on lap 5 and never look back taking the checkers across the AMSOIL Finish Line.

Good battles between Travis Kern(201) and Martin Moland(751) early on in Heat 3 with Maxime Taillefer(144) in pursuit. Bar-to-bar racing for several laps between the three riders, but it would be the 201 of Travis Kern would come out on top. Maxime Taillefer(144) would eventually overcome Martin Moland(751) with two laps to go for the second spot.

*PRO LITE LCQ*
After an all star day one of the Makita Snocross Nationals, the hometown boy James Johnstad gets rocked with some bad luck, while sitting one spot back from the final transfer position, Johnstad appeared to bring his hands off the bars to clean his googles, can't find his grip and lands off the sled taking him out of the Final.

Maxime Taillefer(144) makes a come back after some tough luck in the heats for a win and the first transfer spot, followed by Dex Savage(111), Michael George(307) Jordan Kraus and Korbyn Anderson(17) in the final transfer position.

*PRO LITE FINAL*
Who is going to take the win in the Pro Lite Final, could it be the 765 of Montana Jess or would it be Maxime Taillefer aboard the 144 Ski-Doo, or possibly Martin Moland(751) taking home the win before his return to the homeland in Norway.

Early in the race from the start Daniel Benham(221) gets a great launch off the line for the Stud Boy Holeshot and leads for the first four laps until he crashes hard through the rhythm section taking him quickly out of contention. As the crowd and the announcers are watching the race unfold after Behnam is out, the battle for first much of the race appears to be between Montana Jess(765) and Maxime Taillefer(144) while Martin Moland(751) completes lap-after-lap getting scored Mid-Pack, but it is Moland who is actually in the lead for much of the race.

A timing and scoring glitch is the blame for the incorrect racing order at the AMSOIL Finish Line when the checkers flew, after careful evaluation by the ISOC Officials, it was determined that Martin Moland(751) was the winner of the race.

A great way to end the weekend for Moland who has to return back home to Alta Norway after this weekend. A little disappointed was Montana Jess, but still takes home the runner up spot followed by Maxime Taillefer(144) who started on the back row after an LCQ transfer.

*PRO LITE RESULTS*
1. Martin Moland(751)
2. Montana Jess(765)
3. Maxime Taillefer(144)
4. Marcus Ogemar Hellgren(58 )
5. Kevin Wallenstein(122)
6. Travis Kern(201)
7. Cole Cottew(21)
8. Jake Angove(177)
9. Michael George(307)
10. Jordan Kraus(105)
11. Dex Savage(111)
12. Shane Sewell(219)
13. Korbyn Anderson(17)
14. Zach Herfindahl(312)
15. Daniel Benham(221)

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/13/tucker-puts-on-a-show-for-the-fargo-crowd/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Juliana Daniell Named 2016 Miss Supercross​*
Feld Motor Sports® announced today that Juliana Daniell will be the new Miss Supercross for the upcoming 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, season. She will make her debut on Saturday, January 9, for the opening race of the championship from Angel Stadium in Anaheim, California.

A native of Atlanta, Daniell is an experienced IFBB Bikini Pro competitor and is a two-time Miss Bikini Olympia contestant, as well as a two-time Arnold Classic Bikini International invitee. She has graced the cover of multiple fitness magazines and most recently served as a cheerleader for the Atlanta Hawks NBA franchise. She also was a Blue Crew member for the NHL's Atlanta Thrashers and a Tomahawk Team member for MLB's Atlanta Braves.

As Miss Supercross, Daniell will serve as the proverbial face of Monster Energy Supercross. In her role as the official spokesmodel of the championship, Daniell will be at every race, interacting with fans both at the Pit Party and throughout each night's races.

"I am so grateful to be named Miss Supercross and I'm excited to meet all the incredible fans of the sport this season," said Daniell. "I love interacting with the people who cheer on all athletes, and I can't wait to share in the supercross fans' passion for the most exciting and fastest growing motorsport. These riders are truly exceptional athletes and I'm honored for the opportunity to bring attention to their talents. There is simply nothing like supercross!"

In addition to her duties at the races, Daniell will also represent Monster Energy Supercross through various promotional efforts, both on a local and national level, and will be a fixture of the championship's social media efforts on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter. She'll also hold the 30 second board to kick off each Main Event and accompany the top three finishers on the podium.

"With her highly respected status in the fitness world and years of experience interacting with fans across virtually all major sports, Juliana will be a great addition to Monster Energy Supercross as Miss Supercross," said Dave Prater, Director of Supercross. "We're looking forward to introducing her to the entire racing community in Anaheim."

The entire 2016 Monster Energy Supercross Championship will air live on FOX Sports, including two races on the FOX broadcast channel. In addition, the authenticated FOX Sports Go app will live stream each race.

As a precursor to the live television, don't forget to catch all of the pre-race coverage with Supercross Race Day Live presented by AMSOIL, which will stream on SupercrossLive.com from 12:50 p.m.- 4:30 p.m. local race time each Saturday during the season. Practice, qualifying, behind the scenes features, and key rider interviews will all be highlighted on the Supercross Race Day Live presented by AMSOIL webcast.

*Source:*
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/2015/12/article/juliana-daniell-named-2016-miss-supercross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Suzuki Announces Amateur Motocross Team​*
When Suzuki unveiled 2016 RM-Z motorcrossers a couple of months ago, it also unveiled its plans to recharge its amateur motocross racing program with an all-new team and group of riders, and today Suzuki announced who those riders are going to be in the following release:

Suzuki's passion for motorcycling has led to a vibrant and successful history of motorcycle racing. From dirt racing to road racing, the passion to build athletes into champions and the desire to develop race-winning machines is a passion that has been ingrained into Suzuki's DNA.

The future success of Team Suzuki's professional racing efforts relies significantly on the stars of the next generation. For 2016, Suzuki is excited to announce the revival of its incredibly successful Team Suzuki Amateur Racing program. The program that helped foster some of the top names in today's Supercross and Motocross roster will be re-introduced in 2016 with the next generation of rising amateur racers.

"We are proud to announce our six new Team Suzuki members," said Pat Alexander, Suzuki's Race Support Manager, "four who will ride the RM85, and two who will ride both the RM-Z250 and RM-Z450."

The team will consist of RM85 riders Crockett Myers and Nicholas (Nikko) Capps, who will focus on the 85cc classes. Casey Cochran will compete in the 65cc division in 2016 while developing his skills on the RM85 in preparation for his transition to the 85cc class.

In addition, TJ Rios will contest in the Super Mini divisions aboard an RM85. Racing the RM-Z250 and RM-Z450 will be Ashton Hayes and Richard Taylor. Hayes will compete in the A classes, and Taylor will represent Suzuki in the B classes.

"We selected riders who are the top competitors in their region of the country," said Alexander, "and for their professional racing attitude that will allow them to fit in well with the entire Team Suzuki racing family. With Suzuki's help, these young racers will have access to other supporters and sponsors to help grow their careers. Plus, they'll gain support from Team Suzuki members Ricky Carmichael and James Stewart, as well as other teammates and coaches. We know there is a lot that transpires between racing an RM85 and becoming a Supercross champion on an RM-Z450. This is how you build a future Factory team, and we are excited to get started."

The growth of Suzuki Amateur Racing brings benefits not only to Suzuki's newly announced Suzuki Amateur Racing riders, but to all Suzuki racers. "Nationwide, Suzuki racers will see a more dedicated Suzuki Amateur Racing crew at events," said Alexander, "that's been missing in the recent past, but we are rebuilding our program with good support and good product to benefit all Suzuki riders."

The enhanced race-support program will help build future Suzuki champions, it will reward many Suzuki racers for their efforts with increased contingency awards, and it will support Suzuki riders at tracks nationwide. Several of these initiatives were kicked off last summer, including the Trackside Support program and increased contingency spending.

Suzuki is excited to expand its amateur racing efforts in 2016 and is looking forward to a successful season.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/44764/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ski-Doo X-Team Racers Outlast Rivals And Mother Nature At Makita Fargo Races​*
With no natural snow to be found and temperatures well above freezing throughout the weekend, Ski-Doo X-Team snocross racers battled slush, mud and fellow competitors to wrap up one of the most successful weekends in recent history for the brand at the Makita Tools National Snocross event outside of Fargo, North Dakota.

Scheuring SpeedSports' Tim Tremblay opened the weekend by winning the coveted Pro Open final on Friday, leading fellow Ski-Doo racer, BOSS racing's Adam Renheim across the line. Although still early in the season, Tremblay is in the thick of the championship battle; for Renheim, it was his first Pro Open podium in the three years he has come from his home in Lima, Sweden to race in the US.

Tremblay's teammate Lincoln Lemieux made a strong charge from deep in the field to finish fifth in the Pro Open final. On Saturday, Lemieux was the top X-Team racer in Pro Open with his third place finish; Tremblay overcame a mid-pack start to finish fifth.

One of the feel-good stories of the weekend was Team Bauerly Racing's Shane Sewell capturing his first Pro Lite podium (2nd place) when he turned in a strong ride Friday night. Sewell, who is an accomplished national-level motocross racer from Indiana, has experienced more than his share of hard knocks trying to carve out a path in professional snocross. Sewell was injured in the first weekend of the season two weeks ago in Duluth, Minn., but bounced back strong in round three and is gaining valuable confidence after also making the final on Saturday.

The Pro Lite class was a strong point all weekend. X-Team racers captured multiple top-five finishes each day.

• Maxime Taillefer finished fifth on Friday and raced to a podium in third on Saturday, climbing back into the championship chase.
• Swedish import Marcus Ogemar Hellgren, who has been impressive in his rookie season in the U.S., was fourth on Saturday.
• Kevin Wallenstein has been very consistent in the class and with his Saturday fifth place, he's positioned himself second in points just ahead of Taillefer.

Ski-Doo riders dominated the Pro AM +30 podium with multi-time east coast Pro champion Danny Poirier taking his second straight win in the class aboard his Ingles Performance MXZ. Poirier will now head back to Québec to prepare for the East Coast Snocross (ECS) season, no doubt a relief to defending class champion Kurt Bauerly. Bauerly finished third in Saturday's final behind weekly rival Patrick Brodeur, who is riding for the Anderson Racing squad this season. Poirier-Bordeur-Baurerly are 1-2-3 in the points race in the class so far.

Marica Renheim successfully returned from injury, winning the Pro AM Women's final over Megan Brodeur. Renheim sat out the season opener after crashing in a Sport Lite prelim race, but was back in full form this weekend. Brodeur, who picked up the win in Duluth, finished second on her Anderson Racing machine and maintains a three point lead over her closest challenger.

In a heart-breaker, Ingles Performance mainstay Leo Patenaude's chance at a Sport class win slipped away in the final corner of the main event when he was bottled up behind lapped traffic. Deteriorating snow conditions created a narrow, one-line track forcing Patenaude to check up to move around the lapper, and the second place rider slipped by both of them. It was still a great finish for the Hartland, Vt. Racer, who now sits second overall in the class as the series takes a holiday break before resuming action at Canterbury Park in Shakopee, Minnesota on January 8-9.

*Pro Open Round 3*
1st Tim Tremblay, Ste Jeanne D'Arc, Quebec
2nd Adam Renheim, Lima, Sweden
5th Lincoln Lemieux, St. Johnsbury, Vermont

*Pro Open Round 4*
3rd Lincoln Lemieux, St. Johnsbury, Vermont
5th Tim Tremblay, Ste Jeanne D'Arc, Quebec

*Pro AM +30*
1st Danny Poirier, St Theodore d'Acton, Quebec
2nd Patrick Brodeur, Derby, Vermont
3rd Kurt Bauerly, Otsego, Minnesota

*Pro AM Women*
1st Marcia Renheim, Lima, Sweden
2nd Megan Brodeur, Coaticook, Quebec

*Pro Lite #1*
2nd Shane Sewell, Westville, Indiana
5th Maxime Taillefer, Laval West, Quebec

*Pro Lite #2*
3rd Maxime Taillefer, Laval West, Quebec
4th Marcus Ogemar Hellgren, Ostersund, Sweden
5th Kevin Wallenstien, Cadillac, Michigan

*Sport #2*
2nd Leo Patenaude, Hartland, Vermont

*Sport Lite #2*
4th Riley Bear Seven, Sisters Falls, Manitoba

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/ski-...vals-and-mother-nature-at-makita-fargo-races/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Trevor Leighton Makes Big Strides In Pro Open, Corin Todd Top Qualifier​*
Trevor Leighton made big strides in his second weekend as a Pro Open rookie, qualifying for both main events during rounds three and four of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross series at Buffalo River Race Park outside of Fargo, North Dakota.

Weather was a critical factor during the event with warm temps and a slushy track that consisted 100% of rapidly deteriorating man-made snow. Leighton qualified 2-7 advancing to the front row of the final by way of winning the last chance qualifier. Working from the dreaded outside starting position he battled through traffic to finish eighth.

On Saturday, Leighton had strong qualifying finishes of 3-3, going straight to the final where he nailed the start and lead the field through the first turn. Unfortunately, Leighton and Cody Thomsen tangled as they landed into the second left-hander and he was pitched from his sled, before remounting to finish 13th.

Corin Todd could not buy a break on Friday, when he was fast all day but constantly caught up in other's misfortunes. Todd had to start in the back row of the final after qualifying 8-6 and moving through the LCQ. He finished the main event in 14th.

Saturday was a different story as Todd was the top qualifier on an ever-narrowing track, finishing 2-1 and "earning" a outside pick on the starting line by way of the new main event inversion implemented this season. Once again Todd battled through traffic and extremely limited visibility, finishing 11th in the final.

The crew will spend the next several days cleaning mud from every inch of our equipment before reloading and taking an extended holiday break until the series resumes on January 8-9 at Canterbury Park in Shakopee, Minnesota.

*RESULTS*

Round 1 Heat 1 Heat 2 Final
Corin Todd 8 6 14
Trevor Leighton 2 7 8

Round 2 Heat 1 Heat 2 Final YTD
Corin Todd 2 1 11 9
Trevor Leighton 3 3 13 12

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/trev...strides-in-pro-open-corin-todd-top-qualifier/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Warnet Racing And Makita Have Strong Presence In Fargo​*
Warnert Racing's Elias Ishoel surprised everyone with an injury that kept him out of the competition for the race weekend. Ishoel suffered the injury in Duluth. After serious consideration, it was decided to bring in Dex Savage to race in the Pro Lite class and have Elias only take starts to focus on healing for Canterbury.

Savage, a seasoned rider on the snocross circuit, was excited to be back on the ISOC National Series where he has previously had success.

The track in Fargo was different than it had been in past years. A tight oval course challenged the racers and made for difficult conditions. Both Savage and Pro Open rider John Stenberg faced their share of difficulties.

On Friday night, Stenberg took 4th and 5th in his two qualifying rounds. He had to qualify for the final via the LCQ. In true Stenberg fashion, he rode a clean and consistent final and finished 7th. Savage also had to qualify for the Pro Lite final via the LCQ after finishing 4th and 6th in his heat races. Savage finished out the final in 7th.

Both Stenberg and Savage encountered challenges on Saturday. Stenberg went 5-5 and had to qualify once again through the LCQ. He still finished in the top ten after a grueling 26 lap final. Savage had a great second heat and took 3rd. Unfortunately, he took 5th in his first heat and had to qualify for the final through the LCQ. After a chaotic Pro Lit final, Dex ended his night in 11th.

Makita was the title sponsor for the race in Fargo. They announced their year long contest to win a race replica Ski-Doo snowmobile. Enter for your chance to win on Makita Tool's Facebook page or look for the link on our page.

The team will be on break until National racing resumes in Canterbury, January 8-9.

Points leaving Fargo:

John Stenberg: 11th

Elias Ishoel: 13th

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/warnert-racing-and-makita-have-strong-presence-in-fargo/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team Arctic Prevails At ISOC Snocross National In Fargo​*
Team Arctic snocross racers prevailed at Round #3 and #4 of the ISOC National series in Fargo, ND, capturing eight class wins, 19 podium finishes and the top spot among the competitive brands. From the youngest classes to the premier Pro Open category, Team Arctic racers and the Arctic Cat ZR6000R SX once again proved to be the winning combination.

Tucker Hibbert captured his second Pro Open win of the season in Fargo with a masterful, dominant performance in Round 4 that all but erased the frustrations of a chaotic first turn pileup the previous evening that left him out of contention for the win, but still able to salvage a fourth. Hibbert remains in the Pro Open points lead.

Team Arctic's Martin Moland delivered a storybook performance en route to winning the Pro Lite final ahead of teammate Montana Jess on Saturday. The young racer from Alta, Sweden, was originally planning to return home after the Fargo round. But after a strong showing in Duluth, his dad offered an incentive: win in Fargo and Martin could stay and race the full season. With focus, grit and determination, Moland won and will finish the ISOC season with the expert help of the Frattalone Race team.

Team Arctic maintained its place atop the support and youth categories at Fargo. Ryley Bester continued his perfect season in the Junior classes at Fargo, winning the Jr. 14-15 and 16-17 finals in dominant fashion. Baily Forst took his first win of the season in Sport Lite #2, while Eric Downs continued his winning ways by leading a Team Arctic podium sweep of Jr. 10-13. Likewise, Taven Woodie notched her second win of the season in Jr. Girls 9-13. Andy Pake was another first time winner in Fargo, leading a 1-2-3 finish for Team Green in the Transition 8-12 final.

"To leave Fargo with the most wins and most podium finishes of any brand is both gratifying and a huge relief," said Mike Kloety, Team Arctic Race Manager. "It was a marginal track that left zero margin for error. Our racers and teams stepped up to the challenging conditions and proved themselves by hauling home the most hardware, which makes everyone at Arctic Cat even more proud. Now they can rest up for a few weeks while the cold temps and snow return for the rest of the season."

The next ISOC snocross national is Jan. 8-9 at Canterbury Park in Shakopee, Minn.

Team Arctic Results from 2015-16 ISOC National Snocross in Fargo, ND.

*Pro Open #1*

Tucker Hibbert

*Pro Open #2*

Tucker Hibbert
Logan Christian
David Joanis

*Pro Lite #2*

Martin Moland
Montana Jess

*Sport #1*

Eddie Neubaur

*Sport Lite #1*

Brandon Lind

*Sport Lite #2*

Baily Forst
Patrick Hamilton

*Jr. 16-17*

Ryley Bester
Devin Malcein

*Jr. 14-15*

Ryley Bester

*Jr. 10-13*

Eric Downs
Andy Pake
Anson Scheele
*
Jr. Girls 9-13*

Taven Woodie
Tausha Lange
*
Transition 8-12*

Andy Pake
Raycer Frank
Kellen Chapuran

*Champ 120*

Tucker Haala

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/team-arctic-prevails-at-isoc-snocross-national-in-fargo/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tucker Hibbert Takes A Win At Sloppy Fargo National Snocross​*
Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck's Tucker Hibbert took a win at his home race Saturday night in Glyndon, Minn. Battling unseasonably warm temperatures, Buffalo River Race Park had little snow to work with for the Fargo National but pulled together a small, sloppy sub 30-second racetrack for rounds three and four of the ISOC National Snocross tour.

Hibbert went 1-2 in his qualifying rounds Friday night, making him the number one qualifier for the final event. With ISOC's new inverted start procedure, he was awarded the final spot on the front row of the 15-rider start line. He got a solid jump but immediately backed off to avoid getting pushed wide in the tight, first corner of the track. Finishing lap one in 11th place, he spent the next 19 laps making passes on a near impassable track to finish fourth.

Saturday, with track conditions continuing to deteriorate, Hibbert struggled in qualifying. Known for his ability to move through the field on any track, he had a hard time making passes while battling poor visibility from the heavy, wet snow roost. Getting out front early in the final would be key to take the top spot of the podium that night.

In the 15-rider, 26-lap final, he rounded the first turn in third place and avoided getting collected in a collision on the front stretch that took out the front two riders. With a clear track in front of him, he pushed hard to cushion his lead early before getting into lappers. Riding smart, he held on to take his 110th pro national win.

Hibbert has a three-weekend break before hitting a busy swing of races in January. For more information on his schedule, visit tucker-hibbert.com.

Tucker Hibbert - #68 Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck
"I've been racing for a long time and I'm not sure if I've ever raced in such poor conditions. Because the snow was so wet and sloppy, the roost was relentless. Even out front, I got roost off my ski tips making it almost impossible to see. I was constantly slowing down to wipe my goggles. I know everyone was battling the same issues but, man, it was bad."

"I think I made it pretty clear Saturday night on the podium how I feel about the new qualifying rules. It's a mess and I don't believe it's right for our sport."

"I'm putting the weekend behind me and focusing on what's ahead. We have a few weekends off before things really pick up. January is a big month with two ISOC events and X Games. It's no secret that we (the team) put a lot of focus on X Games and this year is no different. I'm excited to keep cranking in the shop and spend more time at the test track before we hit the next stretch of races."

*Tucker Hibbert - 2015 Fargo National Results*

*Pro Open Round 3* - Friday Pro Open Round 4 - Saturday
Round 1: 1st Round 1: 2nd
Round 2: 2nd Round 2: 4th
Final: 4th Final: 1st

*Fast Facts*
• Hometown: Pelican Rapids, Minnesota
• Nine-Time National Snocross Champion - 110 Pro National Wins
• 13-Time X Games Medalist
• 2012 and 2010 FIM Snowcross World Champion
Resources: tucker-hibbert.com • monsterenergy.com • arcticcat.com • ramtrucks.com

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/tucker-hibbert-takes-a-win-at-sloppy-fargo-national-snocross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team LaVallee Pushes Through Fargo National​*
As they say in show business, "The Show Must Go On!". With an unseasonably warm winter and despite the lack of snow in many (if not all of the) states in the Midwest.The Fargo National, held at Buffalo River Race Park in Glyndon, Minnesota still managed to pull off the2-day snocross national. With Round 3 starting out Friday night and wrapping up Round 4 on Saturday night.

Round 3 kicked off under the lights on Friday night and both Kyle Pallin (Pro) and Zak Mason (Pro Lite) had tough qualifying rounds, but were both able to make their finals via the LCQ (last chance qualifier). In the Pro Lite Final, from the back row, Mason was able to pick off riders, find great lines, and move his way up from 15th place to an awesome 8th place! In the Pro Open final, Pallin, who started from the back row, was able to make his way into the 5th place position during the first lap of the race. Pallin had passed for 4th and was just reeling in a podium position, when an unfortunate off caused him to fall back and finish in a notable 10th place.

In Round 4 on Saturday, the track conditions changed slightly with the wear and tear of Day 1 and the dense,wet snow made for exciting and unpredictable snocross racing. In Pro Lite, Mason was DQ'd in Round 1, due to a questionable pass on a yellow flag. Mason was LCQ bound, off of the start, things were looking good for Mason but an unfortunate off ended his chances for the Pro Lite Final. In Pro Open, Kyle Pallin was looking for redemption. Pallin made his way into the Round 4 Final via the LCQ. Coming from the back row, Pallin was able to snag a 5th place spot off of the start and was able to make it to an awesome 4th place finish in the demanding 26 lap final.

"Wow, what a weekend. Props to the crew at Buffalo River Race Park and ISOC for making this race happen! Mother nature has not been on our side! The small track and wet conditions weren't ideal but it made our riders work extra hard and challenged our equipment. Looking forward to some time off to test and get ready for the next national in Shakopee. Merry Christmas everyone!" - Levi LaVallee

*RACE RESULTS - Round 3 & 4*

PALLIN Rd 1: 6th Rd 2: 4th LCQ: 2nd Final: 10th | Rd 1: 2nd Rd 2: 5th LCQ: 1st Final: 4th

MASON Rd 1: 1st Rd 2: 7th LCQ: 2nd Final: 8th | Rd 1: DQ Rd 2: 6th LCQ: 9th Final: -

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/team-lavallee-pushes-through-fargo-national/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team Jimmy John's Delivers In Fargo​*
Fargo, North Dakota hosted ACSS Rounds 3 and 4 during the Makita Snocross Nationals over the weekend. With virtually no snow in the upper midwest, event organizers had their hands full trying to produce enough man made snow to maintain conditions: even incorporating a flat high-speed corner, a layout not often seen in snocross. The track was slushy, wet, heavy and had minimal snow - making it extremely hard on the equipment. The upside of the warm weather was the packed grandstands, both nights.

On Friday, an injured Marica Renheim (#311) went three for three-taking 1st and 1st in her heat races and finishing out the main atop the podium. Marica rode tentatively-she is still recovering from a separated shoulder and a chipped pelvis; injuries sustained in a crash, while competing in the Duluth Nationals, clearly this did not slow her down.

Adam Renheim (#311) went 3 and 3 in his heat races Friday night, placing him fourth on the grid. He got a good hole-shot, coming out of turn one in second place. Battling third and fourth place riders, Kamm and Pallin. He was passed by both, but after a hard fight he recovered his second place position which he held until the end of the race; putting him squarely on the podium.

On Saturday, track conditions had greatly deteriorated which made it tough for the riders in wet conditions. Adam battled outside picks during his heat races, ending him up in the LCQ. He qualified in the back row of the main, finishing 8th. Adam maintains 5th overall in the ACSS National points, as we head into the Pirtek Snocross Nationals Presented by Jimmy John's, January 8-9 in Shakopee, MN.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/team-jimmy-johns-delivers-in-fargo/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Carlson And Springer Run At The Front During The Slushy Fargo National Snocross​*
With season opener jitters behind them, Carlson Motorsports attacked the Buffalo River Race Park track with greater confidence and intensity as the AMSOIL Championship Snocross series visited Fargo, N.D. for rounds 3 and 4 of the national tour. Both Pro-Open rookie drivers flashed front of the pack with speed and ability as they battled the best snocross racers in the world.

Andrew Carlson was first to give the talent laden Pro-Open field a taste of his potential as he gained his first qualifying race victory in second round action on Friday night. Unseasonably warm temperatures and a bullring size course held up to a weekend of punishment. Andrew battled through the slush and slop to take the win and, more importantly, give himself the assurance he can ride with the best.

Not to be outdone, his teammate and fellow Pro-Open rookie, Ryan Springer dismissed a first round crash while running in second and found himself on the front row of the main event, slotted right next to Carlson. It was from that inside position that Springer pulled a monster holeshot and burst to the front of the Pro-Open field. Much like last season, Springer rode loose and fast, holding on to a top-three position for half of the challenging 20-plus-lap final. But just as it had done during his first round of qualifying, the holed-out back straight collected him into the slush, ending his podium hopes for the evening.

Both riders rode incredibly well early in the race, with Springer running at the front and Carlson close behind in fourth. But Springer's get off and some missteps along the way by Carlson pushed both riders back in the pack. At the checkered, Carlson hung on for 9th and Springer remounted and battled back, passing a few riders to finish in 12th.

"I was out front and all I could hear were the other sleds behind me&#8230;they were on it," Springer said after the race. "At this level there is no cruise control&#8230;no one backs off, all you can do is hold it wide open and not make mistakes. I made one&#8230;I got my feet wet and I learned what I need to do the next time I'm in that position."

The team enjoyed the highlights, but Saturday's qualifying efforts fell short of expectations due to a few freak mechanical issues. Both riders attempted to make the final through the LCQ where Springer transferred to the back row and Carlson came up just short. In the final, Springer rode at a 90-percent pace due to a minor forearm injury he suffered the evening prior.

It was a weekend of continued progression for the team and they left Fargo with some tough lessons learned, a crew committed to further bullet proofing the sleds, and confidence they can run at the front in the toughest class in snocross. The next few weeks will feature extensive testing, allow Springer to return to full-strength and give everyone time with family and friends for the Christmas season.

The team would like to wish all of our fans and sponsors a very Merry Christmas. The next stop on the AMSOIL Championship Snocross tour will be a hometown race of sorts for both drivers as they race under the bright lights and massive crowds at Canterbury Park in Shakopee, Minn., Jan. 8-9, 2016. You can catch the Fargo race on CBS Sports Dec. 26 at 10 a.m. and Jan. 2 at 10 a.m. The Canterbury Park national will be broadcast live on snocross.com/Livestream. You can follow Carlson Motorsports on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram, as well as on CarlsonMoto.com.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/15/carl...nt-during-the-slushy-fargo-national-snocross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Makita National Snocross Fargo Recap​*





*ISOC Fargo Recap v3​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Baggett Hurt, Will Miss Supercross Opener​*
Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing's Blake Baggett was injured in a practice crash on Tuesday during testing in Corona, Calif.

Baggett was rushing through a whoop section at speed when he crashed and hit the ground hard. He suffered a number of injuries and as a result will miss the start of the 2016 Monster Energy/AMA Supercross season.

Among the injuries Baggett suffered in the crash include a broken collarbone, broken ribs and broken scapula. He and his family are discussing options with his doctors on how to move forward.

"We're hoping for a quick and full recovery," said Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing's team manager Mike Webb.

"It's a real shame because he was so far ahead of where he was at this point last year, but dealing with injuries is a part of the sport. Blake had worked really hard training for this season, had put on muscle and hours of hard work on the track and it was showing. On the positive side Blake's was getting so strong physically that we believe that it will help him come back quickly from this injury."

Now the team's focus turns to a solid return to Supercross by Baggett's teammate James Stewart. Stewart suffered some injuries of his own during an off-season races in Las Vegas and France, but his comeback is going well and it looks as if he'll be 100 percent ready to go for the season opener of the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship at Anaheim's Angel Stadium on Jan. 9.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oss/baggett-hurt-will-miss-supercross-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*First Look: Motorcycle Superstore Suzuki​*
Well, we finally have our first look at the new Motorcycle Superstore Suzuki team of Jimmy Albertson, Kyle Cunningham, Josh Osby and Mark Worth. And, kind of shocking, they will be wearing Seven gear next year. This is the first team the gear company, owned by James Stewart, has ever sponsored. Stewart, Jake Weimer, Tevin Tapia, Jace Owen, among others, are some of the only riders to wear the gear on the professional side in recent years.

"I am excited for Seven to partner with Motorcycle Superstore/Suzuki Racing," said Stewart. "The way the team is being built through one of our leading retailers combined with a strong roster of riders including rookies, it gives me a chance to work with young riders that I can offer some of my experience in riding and race gear."






Motorcycle Superstore added: "We are proud to partner with such a performance driven race wear brand in Seven. James and the team over there are beginning their next chapter and Motorcycle Superstore is proud to partner with them in that. Keeping with the theme of premium brands, the team will be running Alpinestars boots, Bell helmet and Oakley goggles."

Last week, Seven and Troy Lee Designs announced they would be independent companies beginning in 2016.

For more info on Motorcycle Superstore / Suzuki Racing check out the teams website by CLICKING HERE and follow on social media on Instagram @motorcycleSuperstoreRacing and www.facebook.com/MotoSuperstore

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/16/first-look-motorcycle-superstore-suzuki


----------



## Ckg2011

*Answer Racing, Justin Bogle Agree To Deal​*
Answer Racing is pleased to announce the signing of Geico Honda rider Justin Bogle for 2016 and beyond. The 2014 Monster Energy AMA 250SX East Region Champion will be entering into his first full season in the highly competitive 450 class in both Monster Energy Supercross and Lucas Oil Pro Motocross. This season also marks a switch to ANSR gear.

"I'm super excited about teaming up with Answer for the next few years," says Bogle. "The 2016 gear is awesome and I couldn't be happier that we were able to come together and build a long-term strategy. Randy and the whole team really put a program together that makes me feel like part of their family and that is honestly what made the difference for me when choosing where I was going to go."

"We are very excited to have Justin join the ANSR team," says ANSR Brand Manager Randy Valade. "He has a great style and vibe which will fit in perfect with what we do here as a brand. We are really looking forward to see what the future holds for this very talented young rider."

Justin will make his ANSR debut at the opening round of Monster Energy Supercross on January 9, 2016 at Angel Stadium.

Get the holeshot on the 2016 gear! See the entire collection of ANSR apparel and protection at: www.answerracing.com.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/16/answer-racing-justin-bogle-agree-to-deal


----------



## Ckg2011

*Christian Brothers Racing Puts Fargo National In The Books​*
With the warm temperatures blanketing the region putting a damper on snow making, the Christian Brothers Racing team arrived at the second stop on the Snocross National tour to find a small, tight track awaiting them at Buffalo River Race Park in Glyndon, Minnesota, site of the Fargo National. The small track made passing tough, and wet snow roost coated the goggles of anyone caught in the pack. Starts were key throughout the weekend!

Logan Christian (DOC360/Arcticwear/Arctic Cat) started his weekend off well with a win and a 4th place finish in heats Friday earning him a front row spot in the final. Christian unfortunately fell victim to the tight first turn off the start when another sled hit him forcing him off the track and damaging his front suspension, Christian salvaged a 13th. On Saturday he transferred through the LCQ and rode out the 20-lap final to a 6th place finish.

"Coming back from Duluth I felt great on the track in Fargo," said Christian. "My mechanics Betsy Haldorson, D.J. Ekre and Mike Carver had my sled really working good. We need a to figure out a few small things but we'll be ready for Shakopee."

Dave Joanis (Royal Distributing/Arctic Cat) had a similar weekend to Christian, transferring through the LCQ Friday but then struggling with an off in the in the final. Joanis sailed through qualifying Saturday finishing 3rd and 2nd in heats but had to fight heavy traffic on the tight track in the final where he finished 10th.

"After working through some crashes on Friday I came back and had a good day of qualifying on Saturday," said Joanis. "I was feeling good in the final but made some mistakes early in the race and ended up in 10th. Right now I'm looking forward to the break before the next race to work on things I need to do to get better."

Tyler Adams (Arctic Cat) had a good day of racing Friday, qualifying for the final with 6th place and 2nd place finishes in heat racing and battling traffic in the final to an 11th place slot. On Saturday Adams went out for the second round of heats, got a great start but had his weekend come to an early end when he he was hit in the air by another racer.

"I was in second going over the finish line jump and got landed on," said Adams. "Diagnosis is a fractured pelvis, so overall the weekend did not turn out well for me."

Normally the spearhead for CBR's cross-country efforts, Zach Herfindahl (Arcticwear/Arctic Cat) was racing in Fargo to get some track time before his season starts. Jumping into the ultra-competitive Pro Lite class is no picnic, but Herfindahl put in a good showing. After spending Friday finding the pace, he carved out 3rd place and 2nd place finishes in heats Saturday which earned him a spot in the final. Ultimately Herfindahl left Fargo with a 14th place finish on his rookie Pro Lite debut.

"My first time racing a snocross national, I got 4th pick for the main on Saturday," said Herfindahl. "I came out mid-pack and was running good but had an off about three-quarters of the way through. Friday I struggled with my starts but overall it was a fun weekend."

The second of eight Arctic Cat ZR 120 snowmobile giveaways took place at the Fargo National with young Logan Herfindahl walking away with a new sled. You'd be hard-pressed to find a happier kid after he claimed his prize. The next giveaway will take place at the Snocross National in Shakopee, Minnesota, January 8-9, 2016. Fans can get more information and sign up at the Christian Brothers Racing merchandise trailer.

Follow the team this season on Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and Instagram. For more information on Christian Brothers Racing visit www.christianbrosracing.com.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/16/christian-brothers-racing-puts-fargo-national-in-the-books/


----------



## Ckg2011

*KC Motorsports Continues To Move In The Right Direction​*
Although snow was sparse and skies were gray, the 2015 Makita Snocross Nationals presented by Country Cat was held near Fargo at the Buffalo River Race Park on December 11th & 12th. A warm December made track conditions tough. However, snow-making machines and the talents of the hard-working ISOC track crew made the Fargo National possible!

KC Motorsports came into Fargo, excited to announce the addition of Arctic Cat Sport rider, Trent Wittwer #115, to the KC Motorsports family. "Although Trent had a rough weekend of qualifying, his past race experience, work ethic, and drive to win makes him a welcome addition to our team. We are lucky to have him." said Karl Christian.

KC Motorsports Pro Lite rider, Travis Kern, had a great day of qualifying Friday, with 1st and 3rd place finishes in his qualifying heats. Kern had a great start in the final, settling into 3rd where he stayed through much of the race, until hitting an ice chunk with only 2 laps to go that caused Kern to crash and finish in 10th.

Saturday's track was mushy and consisted of ice crystals. Heat finishes for the #201 were still good, however, as Kern shot out of the gate in heat 1, getting the hole shot and finishing in 1st; Kern finished heat 2 in 5th. Although there were numerous wrecks during the final, the #201 was consistent in his laps and battled through, finishing the final in 6th.

"I came into the weekend 11th in Pro Lite points and now I'm sitting in 6th, so we are moving in the right direction. I'm going to get a lot of riding in over the holiday break and come out swinging in Shakopee." said Kern.

Jay Lura, Sport #217, had a rough go on Friday, finishing 4th and 6th in qualifying heats and having to go through the LCQ, where he finished 9th.. Unfortunately, this resulted in Lura being done for the day. Saturday was considerably better, as Lura worked his way into 1st in heat 1 and 3rd in heat 2, earning the 4th pick for the final. Lura had a great start, quickly charging into the top five, where he eventually finished the final in 4th. Jay said, "Everything went well on Saturday and I felt really good. I was so close to getting on that box. The guys have my Arctic Cat rippin' and I can't thank my team & my family enough." After 4 rounds, Jay Lura is currently 12th in Sport National points.

Jr. 10-13 rider, Evan Christian, started Saturday with qualifying heat finishes of a 2nd and a 4th. In the final, Christian did not get the start he had hoped for. With it only being a 6 lap final, the #333 was forced to power through the pack, going from the back to eventually crossing the finish line in 4th. Evan said, "I was bummed about the start, and was really hoping to make the podium this weekend. 4th is not a bad place to finish, but you can be sure I'm gonna be working hard to make a podium happen at Shakopee."

KC Motorsports would like to thank their sponsors-Arctic Cat, Fly Racing, WPS, Triple 9 Optics, Divas Snow Gear, Studboy Traction Products, Rox Speed FX, Fox Racing Shox, Go Pro, Speedwerx, Finley Motors, & Christian Brothers Ford.

KC Motorsports will be making each Amsoil Championship Snocross National event throughout the 2015-16 race season. Next up is the Pirtek Snocross National at Canterbury Park in Shakopee, MN, January 8th & 9th, 2016. Follow KC Motorsports and riders Travis Kern, Jay Lura, & Evan Christian on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, & Snapchat.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/16/kc-motorsports-continues-to-move-in-the-right-direction/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jess Racing Makita Snocross National Recap​*
Despite difficult track conditions brought on by a lack of snow and warm temperatures across the northern plains, Jess Racing competed in the Makita Snocross National, Presented by Country Cat over the weekend at Buffalo River Race Park.

Rounds 3 and 4 of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross (ACS) tour brought success for Montana Jess (Pro Lite) and New York native Jake Scott (Pro Open), with Jess scoring a runner-up finish on Saturday and Scott qualifying for his first Final of the season. Jess's perseverance and efforts allowed him to maintain the overall points lead, holding a 22-point advantage over Kevin Wallenstein.

"I didn't have the best of qualifying efforts on Friday, so I had to run the LCQ to get into the final," a less than satisfied Jess explained. "Starting from the back row is always difficult, but I was able to get up to ninth by the finish. Things went much better on Saturday, qualifying in the top spot and coming home second in the final. I'm thrilled to keep the red plate through the break, and hope to maintain this level of performance at Canterbury. My new Arctic Cat and this team are working well."

Scott, of Port Jefferson, missed the final on Friday but bounced back with flair on Saturday. The 2013 Pro Lite national champion had finishes of fourth and first in his Heats, then went out and powered his way to 12th in the grueling, 26-lap final. He's making good progress on his new machine.

"It felt so good to get our program headed in the right direction last weekend," Scott said after the Finals. "After a rough start to the weekend, things came around for us on Saturday. The sled was ripping off the line and handling that gnarly track pretty well. I was pleased to win a heat, and had hoped to get a little closer to the front in the final. We're working hard to improve, and I'm encouraged by the gains we made here in Round 4. We'll enjoy the holiday break with our families before getting back after it in Shakopee."

Team owner Carl Jess was pleased with the results from Buffalo River Race Park. He knows the athletes were up against some unusual forces over the weekend thanks to Mother Nature.

"That track was about as brutal as I've seen in quite some time," he said. "But ISOC worked hard just to make the race a reality. It was tough on everybody, not just our riders. I'm thrilled to see Montana running so strong in Pro Lite, and I'm happy Jake made a final. We're off to a good start to our season. Now, if we can continue this pace with Montana in the New Year, life will be good."

Jess Racing would like to thank its fine group of marketing partners for their continued support, including Arctic Cat, Central Mass Powersports, Woody's, Arctic Wear, Rox Speed FX and Malibu Boats. We simply could not compete at this level without your assistance.

Round 3 in the eight-race ISOC ACS season is set for Jan. 8-9, 2016 at the famed Canterbury Park in Shakopee, Minnesota. For more information, go to www.facebook.com/Jess-Racing-339184942858218/.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2015/12/16/jess-racing-makita-snocross-national-recap/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Chasing The Dream Returns​*
Feld Motor Sports announced that Monster Energy Supercross - Chasing the Dream will profile riders that make up the 2016 championship season, exclusively on FS1. The documentary series features several installments throughout the 17-race season, and the one-hour exclusive television special previewing the upcoming championship debuts Sunday, December 20 at 7:00 p.m.ET/ 4:00 p.m. PT.

Monster Energy Supercross - Season Preview: Sun, December 20 at 7:00 p.m. ET/ 4:00 p.m. PT

Monster Energy Supercross - Chasing the Dream: Ep 1: Sun, February 14 at 12:30 p.m. ET/ 9:30 a.m. PT

Monster Energy Supercross - Chasing the Dream: Ep 2: Sun, March 13 at 12:30 p.m. ET/ 9:30 a.m. PT

Monster Energy Supercross - Chasing the Dream: Ep 3: Sun, April 24 at 3:00 p.m. ET/ 12:00 p.m. PT

Monster Energy Supercross - Chasing the Dream: Ep 4: Sun, May 22 at 5:00 p.m. ET/ 2:00 p.m. PT

Chasing the Dream is an unscripted, behind-the-scenes, all-access look at the key riders and players that make up the world's most intense and physically demanding motorcycle championship. The series will take viewers beyond the race track and give viewers a look into everything that goes on during a typical race day of Monster Energy Supercross' most high profile athletes. With so many storylines surrounding the 2016 season, Chasing the Dream dives into the drama and intrigue surrounding each rider's title hopes.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/supercross-chasing-dream-returns/


----------



## Ckg2011

*2016 AMSOIL Arenacross Preview​* *The Most Intense Racing Series on the Planet Returns​*
The 2015 AMSOIL Arenacross Championship was decided after a clash of plastic and steel, with a huge puff of smoke pouring out of Jacob Hayes' machine and Kyle Regal sprawled out on the ground. Regal would get back up and charge, meanwhile Hayes' machine failed and the Kawasaki rider would stomp back to the pits dejected with the background sound of the floor announcer screaming, "Kyle Regal is your new champion!" It was a moment that captivated fans around the world, and it all leads us to the new season to come in 28 days.

The entire look and feel of the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross Championship has been molded around that moment. The season to come will offer a fresh look, with the largest production in Arenacross history taking place for 14 weekends beginning on January 9th in Cincinnati, Ohio. The biggest headline is easily the rivalry between the two aforementioned AMSOIL Arenacross superstars, but with the mega-exciting Race to the Championship beginning March 12th in Lafayette, Louisiana, the championship possibilities are almost endless. In 2015 the points reset allowed for a scenario with seven different racers having a mathematical shot at the title at the last round in Las Vegas. With the stakes higher and the competition more fierce than ever, the season to come will amaze thousands of fans across the country.

In addition, the new season will witness the arrival of two of the fastest amateur racers to climb to the pro ranks in years. Striving to earn their Road to Supercross points will be new factory riders Austin Forkner and Chase Sexton. Both multi-time amateur national champions, Forkner will race a Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki, while Sexton will mount a GEICO Honda. It will be a tall wall to climb for the rookies as they face the seasoned veterans of AMSOIL Arenacross. Although, their talent places their expectations upon winning, not just racing.

Another exciting element to the new season is the inclusion of 5-time Miss Monster Energy Supercross, Dianna Dahlgren who joins AMSOIL Arenacross as the pit reporter for FS1. Lady Dianna heats up any venue and she will be a welcome sight and sound for the fans all season long.

"With a whole new commitment to an already intense championship, AMSOIL Arenacross is poised to be a better experience than it already is for fans and riders alike" said Mike Muye Director of Arenacross. "With the addition of new show elements including ACM Nominated, Platinum Producer DJ KO to some incredibly challenging and exciting track designs for the 2016 season, AMSOIL Arenacross will be bigger and better than ever before"

Other headlines include some shake up among the factory teams. Hard charging privateer Gared Steinke will join 2015 champion, Kyle Regal, on the new Team Rockstar Energy/Husqvarna squad. Steinke made a big name for himself over the summer racing a two-stroke 125 and his efforts have landed him the best ride of his career. Keep in mind that Steinke won the last overall of 2015. He will be one to watch in 2016.

That said, 2016 will be the season that AMSOIL Arenacross grows its legs. The racing is outstanding, and no other motorsport in the world provides a more intiense setting for competition. Speaking of the setting, there will be an all-new podium that will span 28 feet wide and be vast enough to host the DJ Booth as well as the post race interviews. More than that, almost everything will be newer and more intense in 2016. Even the pyrotechnics has been given a facelift!

Only 28 days until the action begins!

*Source:*
http://www.arenacross.com/news/2015/dec/11/2016-amsoil-arenacross-preview


----------



## Ckg2011

*Former Miss Monster Energy Supercross Dianna Dahlgren Joins 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross FS1 Broadcast Team​*
Feld Motor Sports® and FOX Sports announced today that the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season, once again will be broadcast exclusively on FS1. As part of the continued relationship with FS1, the three-member broadcast team for the highly anticipated season features a new, yet recognizable face handling pit reporting duties. Five-time Miss Monster Energy Supercross, Dianna Dahlgren, will team up with returning play-by-play man Robbie Floyd and analyst Daniel Blair. This trio will bring the racing action into over 90 million homes each week as reigning champion Kyle Regal looks to defend his AMSOIL Arenacross title against an aggressive young field led by 2015 runner-up Jacob Hayes.

During her five-year reign as Miss Supercross, in which she served as the proverbial spokesperson of Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, Dahlgren established herself as one of the most recognizable personalities in the sport. She not only served an integral part at the races but also helped increase the sport's social media exposure, assuming the role of social media correspondent during the live Monster Energy Supercross broadcasts on FS1.

Dahlgren's popularity resulted in the opportunity for her to step into the fold of AMSOIL Arenacross for the first time, assuming a more significant role as the championship's full time pit reporter. She will serve as the eyes and ears of AMSOIL Arenacross viewers in the pits, bringing behind-the-scenes information and all the breaking news from the paddock during each round of the 2016 season.

"Dianna brings a natural charisma and captivating personality to AMSOIL Arenacross that is sure to enhance the broadcast coverage for the 2016 season," said Michael Prince, Vice President of Television, Feld Motor Sports. "She made quite the impact during the Monster Energy Supercross broadcasts the past couple of seasons and we are excited for the opportunity to team her up with Robbie [Floyd] and Daniel [Blair] for AMSOIL Arenacross. Robbie and Daniel do an incredible job of translating the excitement and drama of the sport to the viewers and the addition of Dianna will surely result in our most entertaining broadcasts to date."

Floyd has handled play-by-play duties for AMSOIL Arenacross since the 2013 season when he helped bring a Telly Award to Feld Motor Sports. His experience in the booth dates back to 2001 but his history with the sport goes back even further. Floyd has covered a variety of motorsports events, including the IndyCar Series, and was also a field reporter for both the summer and winter Olympics. From action sports to bass fishing, Floyd has done it all, making him the ideal choice to lead the action and excitement of AMSOIL Arenacross for the viewers.

As a reigning Arenacross Lites Class Champion and former Monster Energy Supercross rider, Blair brings the knowledge of racing at an elite level into the homes of viewers all over the world. Blair got his start with the FS1 broadcast team last season as he stepped into the booth with Floyd as the color commentator and analyst. Blair's racing experience provides a unique perspective into the ever-changing world of AMSOIL Arenacross and is a great fit to the broadcast team.

The FS1 team will help bring the action from the 2016 season to the masses as reigning AMSOIL Arenacross Champion Regal chases back-to-back titles against a highly talented field of eager young riders, led by last season's runner-up Jacob Hayes, and rising stars like Austin Forkner. The 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season kicks off on January 9 from U.S. Bank Arena in Cincinnati.

For more information on the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season log on to www.Arenacross.com. For all media requests, please contact Brandon Short [email protected] or 949-365-5750.

Never miss out on the latest news! For more information on AMSOIL Arenacross, please log on to www.Arenacross.com. To follow AMSOIL Arenacross on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram, long on to www.facebook/com/AMAarenacross, www.twitter.com/Arenacross and www.instagram.com/Arenacross. Subscribe to our YouTube Channel at www.youtube.com/ArenacrossLive.

*Source:*
http://www.arenacross.com/news/2015...en-joins-2016-amsoil-arenacross-fs1-broadcast


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jake Johnson Reunites With Zanotti Racing For 2016​*
A Facebook update last night confirms that former Grand National Champion Jake Johnson will be returning to Zanotti Racing in 2016, joining Kenny Coolbeth Jr. on the two bike team, Zanotti Racing has proven time and time again to be the home of fast Harley's in AMA Pro Flat Track.

National No. 17 Henry Wiles is now out of a ride at Zanotti Racing, where Wiles will be for next season is the big the question.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Privateer Journey Announces 2016 Plans​*
Today, The Privateer Journey announced that they will have a dedicated Suzuki support team of four riders in 2016. The TPJ/Fly Racing/Suzuki team will consist of Dustin Pipes, Teddy Parks and Nick Schmidt in the 450 Class and Auberson Killian in the 250SX West Region.

The rig will have two separate sections this year, with the Suzuki team on one side and Dillion Lemberg (Yamaha), Chad Cook (Honda), Chad Gores (KTM) in the 450 class and Shawn Yarborough (Yamaha, West Region) and Dylan Pemberton (Honda, East Region) on the other.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/18/the-privateer-journey-announces-2016-plans


----------



## Ckg2011

*GNCC Champion Kailub Russell Honored At Banquet​*
GNCC Champion Kailub Russell was honored at the annual Racer Productions-hosted GNCC Awards Banquet, December 18-19, at the Waterfront Place Hotel and Convention Center in Morgantown, West Virginia, where the FMF KTM Team rider received his 2015 number-one plate and trophy.

Racer Productions also presented Russell with a large framed cover of Cycle News, fearing him as our 2015 Rider of the Year, which we, of course, thought was pretty cool of them to do. Russell is also the 2015 AMA Enduro and Full Gas Sprint Enduro Champion.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/kailub-russell-honored-at-gncc-banquet/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Nick Kouwenberg Sets Sight On AMA Supercross​*
Nick Kouwenberg. You might not be familiar with the name, but there's a good chance you'll be hearing it when the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series gets under way in Anaheim, January 9.

Kouwenberg is the 2015 European 250 Motocross Champion and will be competing in the AMA Supercross 250 West Championship on a Jtech Honda CRF250R.

"I have been in America for a week already and I still don't believe it is really going to happen," the 24-year-rider from Holland said. "Things have been going really fast the past two weeks and I've been dreaming about this for so long, just to be racing in California is incredible! I am really thankful to Honda Motor Europe for helping to set this all up for me and they have been so supportive. I'm also really lucky to have Honda America supporting me as well so massive thanks to them and the BWR team.

"The first few days training I've been super safe because I don't want to risk missing Anaheim 1! I'm just trying to build it step by step. For sure, racing in Supercross is going to help me prepare for defending my EMX250 title. The level here is bigger than anything: staying here for all the races alone, fighting every week with a way more packed field than Europe. It will be easier when I get back home, back with my parents, girlfriend, friends and my team who I took the title with. I'm really, really excited to be here, but it's going to be way tougher than I, or anybody else, expects I think. I know when I get back home I will respect everything I have way more again."

Again, look for Kouwenberg to make his AMA Supercross debut, January 9, at Angel Stadium.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/44960/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Up To Speed: Tim Ferry​*
We recently caught up with one of the most respected retired Supercross racers of all-time, Timmy Ferry, and spoke with him about working with HRC Honda's Trey Canard and their plan of attack for the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross an FIM World Championship. Ferry has been around the block more than a few times, and it was interesting to capture his perspective on some focal points heading into the new season. Here's what he had to say!

*Let's talk about what you have been doing recently. You've been working with Trey Canard, one of the fastest Supercross riders in the world. Canard is a guy that won two main events in 2015, but sadly fell victim to injury once again. As his riding coach, how do you harness his speed, but try to make a plan for him to be in the hunt for 17 rounds of Monster Energy Supercross?*

It's been a tough go for him for sure. He has had some weird crashes in his career, the one last year with his arm wasn't really his fault then when he hurt his back with Ryan Morais, and it was just a weird deal. I guess I just try to keep him calm. He is kind of an "all in" personality, and I think that is what gets him in trouble sometimes, then again it is what makes him special and a guy that wins races. You don't want to change anyone's make up as far as what got them to the top, he was fast before I started helping him and he'll be fast as always. It's funny, last couple seasons I've said, "This is the year." I was with him the last week in Oklahoma and he is flying. He looked smooth with no close calls and it was all good. It seems like he is really happy with his motorcycle and with HRC on board they have a great bike coming into the season.

*You know, Tim, you had one of the longest careers in Supercross history. From 1992-2009 you were able to see a lot. You're the 1997 Eastern Division 125cc Champion and you have 18 450SX podiums in your career. That said, what is your opinion as far as this being the deepest field in Supercross history?*

It's something that I actually wasn't even thinking about, because I'm so into the guys I'm working with, but then when I talked to you at the track the other night I realized there really is a lot of good guys for 2016. I think for the fans it is going to be great, and as long as everyone stays healthy it is going to be special. I still think that we are still going to see your premiere top guys. There is going to be groups. There is probably going to be five guys that can win races, and then there will be 10 guys that are going to run in the top five. It should be exciting, and I think it's going to make it very hard for guys to get a bad start and still come through and make it onto the podium. That's where I feel like in the past few years, and like when Trey came from way, way back and won the Oakland race I was thinking, "How did that happen?" With the field being as deep as it is, I think it's going to provide a better chance for the title to go down to the last round.

*I always like to break down the Monster Energy Supercross championships in three segments. The opening California rounds and Glendale, then the middle portion of the series as it transitions to the East, then the final push to the end over the last 4-5 rounds. How are you and Trey approaching the championship? Do you have a strategy or are you simply taking it race by race?*

I think everybody has similar ideas coming in. You want to be strong in the beginning, but you don't want to take too many risks and get hurt. The thing is, you do want to set the tone early and let everyone know that you are there to win. I feel like one of the hardest transitions for the riders is the east coast swing. It seems like everyone puts a lot of effort into Daytona and tries to build and ride on tracks of that style. A lot of the guys physically move to the East Coast when the series heads that way and I think there is some sort of a reset with the guys.

*Let's talk about the pace of today's racers. You finished 3rd overall in the 2007 Monster Energy Supercross championship. So, you saw the front of the pack and was riding the pace of the top guys. How far has it progressed in 2016? How much faster are these guys going today than they were in 2007? Or, are they?*

I think they have progressed a lot. I'm not a big fan of people talking about how gnarly the tracks used to be and how great and tough they used to be. If you go back and look at the McGrath era when he was dominating, there was a lot of coasting into the turns. They were riding at like 70% and right now the whole field is absolutely pinning it. I think the bikes have gotten a lot better. You see a lot more saves in the whoops, whereas the bikes used to put you on your head a lot faster. The lap times have gotten closer from 1st to 15th and I think as a whole the guys have just gotten better. The training has gotten better, the test tracks are better and definitely the bikes are better. I'd like to say that in 2007 that I was flying, and for that time I think I was riding really well. But, these kids coming up are really going fast and are super dedicated more than people give them credit for I think.

*That said, how do you get extra speed out of a guy like Trey Canard who on any given day can be the fastest racer in the world?*

(laughs) Sometimes I ask myself the same question. But, you're right the last time I was with Trey and watching him ride I thought to myself, "how in the heck do you go any faster than that?" Once you are watching closely and studying his riding, you just try to break it down into small pieces of the track. As fast as Trey is, you aren't going to be able to drop seconds off his lap time, we're just looking for tenths of a second here and there. If we can improve just a percent or two on a couple sections of the track you've made big gains. But, you don't want to give them too much input either, because you will kind of spin them away from their focus. You don't want to reinvent the wheel, just fine-tune it.

*Tim you have 133 450SX starts and are 8th all-time. But, think all the way back to that first start as a rookie. What will be going through Marvin Musquin and Justin Bogle's heads on the starting line at the Anaheim season opener?*

I think they are going to do well. For Musquin he has impressed me a lot, I like him a lot he seems like a very genuine guy and he has a strong program behind him. They're both really good, as far as them going out and beating the top guys - I don't think so. I think you'll see a lot of what you saw out of Jason Anderson last year where he came out and challenged those guys for a while, then kind of faded a little mid season, but was strong. It's tough that first year, but those two guys are tough and I think they will do well.

*Thank you for taking the time to talk with us, Tim. Good luck to you and Trey in 2016.*

*Source:*
http://www.supercrosslive.com/news/2015/dec/16/speed-tim-ferry


----------



## Ckg2011

*TDFJ Delivers Upgraded Rolex Cosmograph Daytona To 2015 Harley-Davdison GNC1 Presented By Vance & Hines Champion Jared Mees​*
Thom Duma Fine Jewelers (TDFJ.COM), the official jeweler of AMA Pro Flat Track, has delivered an upgraded year-end award to 2015 Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines champion Jared Mees.

The watch provided to Mees in honor of his achievement is a Rolex Cosmograph Daytona made of 18-karat gold and steel and valued at $16,900.

"In recognition of Jared's back-to-back GNC1 championships, TDFJ.COM gave Jared the option to start his collection of steel Daytona's with black dials or allow TDFJ.COM to upgrade him to the next level," said Tommy Duma. "Of course the champion said, 'Yes! I'll take the upgrade!'"

The Rolex Cosmograph Daytona is an iconic chronograph that was born to race. It is the trophy for every winner of the Le Mans and Rolex 24 At Daytona. Rolex founder Hans Wilsdorf put it best, "Rolex must always strive to act and see things differently from others! Every watch must be an ambassador of quality."

Thom Duma Fine Jewelers is proud to be an Authorized Dealer and honored to present the ultimate trophy to the 2015 Grand National Champion, Jared Mees.

For more information, or to purchase a Rolex Cosmograph Daytona of your own, please visit Thom Duma Fine Jewelers on the web at http://www.tdfj.com.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64181


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: 2016 Team Rundown​*
The start of the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Championship is just around the corner and many of the teams-factory and private-are pretty much settled, so we've compiled a rundown of some of the teams that plan to follow the 2016 series. Many of them are finalized, but there is still some scrambling going on. For example, Chad Reed has yet finalized his plans for 2016 but it looks like he will be on a Yamaha no matter what. A factory-backed Yamaha? That seems to be the question at the moment. For now, we'll just list Reed as riding a Yamaha.

There are a few higher profile riders who are still seeking a ride, like former factory Kawasaki and JGRMX Yamaha rider Josh Grant, who recently purchased a Suzuki and has been doing laps on it at many of the local SoCal tracks. If the Yoshimura Suzuki factory team decides to hire a fill-in rider while Blake Baggett mends from his recent injuries, Grant might be the right guy for the job. We'll see what happens there over the next couple weeks.

Our list includes many of the 250-class riders, but which series they will follow-east or west-is usually kept a secret until A1.

Anyway, here is our list, which could change at anytime (or might have already), so we'll try to update it en route to January 9.

Also included at the bottom is the 2016 rider numbers for Supercross and schedule.

*Red Bull KTM*

#1 Ryan Dungey 450

#15 Dean Wilson 450

#25 Marvin Musquin 450

*RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Suzuki*

#20 Broc Tickle 450

#94 Ken Roczen 450

*Yoshimura Suzuki*

#4 Blake Baggett 450

#7 James Stewart 450

*Monster Energy Kawasaki*

#3 Eli Tomac 450

#54 Wil Hahn 450

*Honda HRC*

#14 Cole Seely 450

#41 Trey Canard 450

*Yamaha*

#22 Chad Reed 450

*AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGRMX Yamaha Team*

#28 Weston Peick 450

#34 Phil Nicoletti 450

#51 Justin Barcia 450

*Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing*

#16 Zach Osborne 250

#21 Jason Anderson 450

#49 Martin Davalos 250

#377 Christophe Pourcel 450

*BTOSports.com/KTM*

#10 Justin Brayton 450

#18 Davi Millsaps 450

#29 Andrew Short 450

*Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha*

#6 Jeremy Martin 250

#17 Cooper Webb 250

#23 Aaron Plessinger 250

#26 Alex Martin 250

#229 Mitchell Harrison 250

*Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki*

#35 Chris Alldredge 250

#37 Joey Savatgy 250

#44 Adam Cianciarulo 250

#53 Tyler Bowers 250

#66 Arnaud Tonus 250

*GEICO Honda*

#19 Justin Bogle 450

#31 RJ Hampshire 250

#38 Christian Craig 250

#50 Malcolm Stewart 250

#58 Jimmy Decotis 250

*Team Tedder/Monster Energy Racing*

#12 Jake Weimer 450

#151 Dakota Tedder  250 (West), 450 (East)

*Troy Lee Designs/Lucas Oil/Red Bull KTM*

#13 Jessy Nelson 250

#30 Shane McElrath 250

#36 Justin Hill 250

#42 Mitchell Oldenburg 250

#128 Alex Frye 250

*Smartop MotoConcepts Racing*

#55 Vince Friese 450

#800 Mike Alessi 450

*GPI/Motosport.com/Crossland Racing*

#40 Kyle Peters (250)

#976 Chase Marquier (250)

*Crossland Racing*

#40 Kyle Peters 250

*MAD Racing powered by Yoshimura/Dirt Candy Suzuki*

#32 Matt Bisceglia 250

#78 Daniel Baker 250

*Team MicroBilt/PRBC*

#88 Ronnie Stewart 450

*CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha*

#46 Luke Renzland 250

#69 Colt Nichols 250

*Motorcycle Superstore Suzuki*

#45 Kyle Cunningham 250

#84 Jimmy Albertson 250

#172 Mark Worth 250

#174 Josh Osby 250

*51FIFTY Energy Drink Yamaha*

#65 Zach Bell 250 (West)

#72 Hayden Mellross 250 (West)

*Slaton Racing USA KTM*

#103 Zac Commans 250

#148 Cole Thompson 250

*Barn Pros/Home Depot Yamaha*

#68 Cole Martinez 250 (West)

#76 Scott Champion 250 (West)

#87 Austin Politelli 250 (West)

*Bud Racing/Monster Energy Kawasaki*

#98 Darian Sanayei 250

TBD Maxime Desprey 250

*Traders Racing Kawasaki*

#48 Anthony Rodrigues 250 (East)

#62 Justin Starling 250 (East)

#70 Tony Archer 450 (East)

#73 Nick Gaines 250 (East)

*Strikt-Triple Effect Racing/US Racing*

#196 Damon Back 250

#820 Dalton Oxborrow 250

#91 Brandon Scharer 250

#92 Ryan Breece 250

*Blue Buffalo/Slater Skins/Herrera Ranch Yamaha*

#85 Michael Leib 250 (West)

#548 Broc Schmelyun 450

#934 Benny Bloss 250 (East)

*Moto Mafia*

#27 Nick Wey 450

*Team Chiz*

#11 Kyle Chisholm 450

*Team ROCKWELL*

#47 Tommy Hahn 450

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/44986/


----------



## Ckg2011

*American Stars Headline 2016 Troy Bayliss Classic​*
Thirty-five racers hailing from five countries will contest the 2016 Motul, Pirelli Troy Bayliss Classic presented by Insure My Ride, Garden Master and Shark Helmets at Taree Motorcycle Club on Saturday, January 16.

The full rider line-up revealed today, includes competitors from Australia, America, the United Kingdom, Japan and Sweden representing seven disciplines of motorcycle racing.

Eight international competitors including four-time Long Track World Champion Joonas Kylmakorpi, British Supermoto Champion Chris Hodgson, Japanese Flat-Track Champion Masotoshi Ohmori and America's top five AMA Pro Flat Track racers Brad Baker, Sammy Halbert, Jared Mees, Henry Wiles and Jake Johnson will take on Australia's top racers.

Equally, the list of Australian riders confirmed for the 2016 Troy Bayliss Classic reads as a who's who of Australian motorcycle racing, with the 27 racers collectively laying claim to over 200 national titles.

Event Organiser Troy Bayliss said the rider line-up for the fourth instalment of the popular event promised to deliver some incredible on-track battles.

"This event continues to grow and improve year-on-year and the 2016 event is shaping to be the biggest one yet," Bayliss said.

"International interest in the Troy Bayliss Classic is gaining momentum, evident by the fact we have eight incredible racers from four countries, coming to take on a stellar line-up of some of Australia's best motorcycle racers.

"The track has undergone a complete resurface courtesy of Taree Council and it will not be ridden on until the event, which means no one rider will have an advantage when the gates drop on January 16.

"For me personally, I am looking forward to catching up with the fans and racing in front of a great line-up of our future motorcycle racing champions (juniors)," Bayliss continued.

*Motul Pirelli Troy Bayliss Classic - All Stars*

Brad Baker (USA)

Sammy Halbert (USA)

Jared Mees (USA)

Jake Johnson (USA)

Henry Wiles (USA)

Chris Hodgson (UK)

Masatoshi Ohmori (JAP)

Troy Herfoss (AUS)

Troy Bayliss (AUS)

Paul Caslick (AUS)

Matt Davies (AUS)

Chris Hollis (AUS)

Josh Hook (AUS)

Michael Kirkness (AUS)

Marty McNamara (AUS)

Jared Oram (AUS)

Broc Parkes (AUS)

Luke Richards (AUS)

Anthony West (AUS)

Damian Cudlin (AUS)

Alex Cudlin (AUS)

Robbie Menzies (AUS)

Jared Brook (AUS)

*Motul Pirelli Troy Bayliss Classic - Legends*

Joonas Kylmakorpi (SWE)

Damon Buckmaster (AUS)

Jason Crump (AUS)

Shawn Giles (AUS)

Anthony Gunter (AUS)

Kevin Horten (AUS)

Phil Lovett (AUS)

Vaughan Style (AUS)

Chris Watson (AUS)

Stephen Gall (AUS)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/american-stars-headline-2016-troy-bayliss-classic/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Vicki Golden​*
*MicroBilt/PRBC Suzuki Signs Ronnie Stewart And Vicki Golden​*
Team MicroBilt/PRBC Suzuki is proud to announce its 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross lineup for the upcoming season with popular riders Ronnie Stewart and Vicki Golden joining the squad. Stewart raced for Team MicroBilt/PRBC during the 2015 outdoor season and Golden is new to the team for 2016.

Stewart, a 25-year-old native of Easton, Pennsylvania, made a name for himself in the sport over the last few years, rising to be among the ranks of the best riders in the Northeast, before moving into the pro ranks. His hard work and determination has resulted in Stewart becoming a regular qualifier in the premier supercross class over the last couple of seasons.

"I'm happy to be a part of Team MicroBilt/PRBC again for 2016," Stewart said. "I'm working hard to come back stronger than ever and hopefully I can make a solid charge during the second half of the season. It's an honor to have Vicki part of the program too. Bringing her on board will shine a brighter spotlight on our team, which is great for our sponsors."

Stewart is currently injured, having broken his wrist in a pre-season practice crash in mid-December, and will miss a number of supercross rounds during his rehab. MicroBilt/PRBC Suzuki is currently reviewing options to possibly enter a fill-in rider for Stewart as he makes his recovery.

Golden, 23, of San Diego, was one of the big stories of last year's supercross season and is best known for making history in Las Vegas last May by becoming the first female in more than four decades of Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, to qualify for the "Fast 40" - the riders that transition to the night program from timed qualifying in the 250 Supercross class.

Her groundbreaking achievement was part of a series of her firsts for the sport, which also includes becoming the first female in history to complete Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross in AMSOIL Arenacross, earning her pro Supercross racing license. In 2011 Golden became the first female to qualify for an AMSOIL Arenacross Lites Class Main Event. This year with backing from MicroBilt/PRBC Suzuki she will once again attempt to make history by becoming the first female to qualify for a 22-rider 250SX Class Main Event. She will race in the East Region, but will be attending all rounds of the 2016 Supercross season to be able to meet with fans and the media.

"I think the MicroBilt/PRBC team is going to be a really good fit for me," Golden said. "It will be great to have more support. The team is on point and is willing to give me whatever I need to try to be successful. Last year I was kinda on my own and it was so difficult to handle so many of the team issues myself in addition to riding, I'm really happy to have this kind of support on my side. It will also be a big plus to have Ronnie as a teammate and mentor to help teach me the ropes. He's got several seasons of experience and I'm eager to learn from him."

This will be the first Supercross season for MicroBilt/PRBC Suzuki. The team will race the outdoor nationals as well.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/24/microbiltprbc-suzuki-signs-ronnie-stewart-and-vicki-golden


----------



## Ckg2011

*Richie Morris Racing Partners With American Honda For The 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Season​*
Richie Morris Racing has partnered with American Honda for the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Season with rider Shayna Texter, who will compete on the Honda CRF 450R at all events requiring riders to perform on single cylinder motorcycles.

For team principal Richie Morris, the opportunity to partner with American Honda couldn't have come at a better time.

"It's truly an honor to have RMR associated with American Honda," said team owner Richie Morris. "I've watched them compete for wins and championships at the highest levels of motorcycle racing. For our team to have the opportunity to be a part of that excellence is beyond exciting."

While the partnership with American Honda is new for Morris, his rider Shayna Texter will be right at home on the 2016 Honda CRF 450R throughout the AMA Pro Flat Track Campaign.

"I've ridden the DFW backed Honda 450 for some time now," said Texter. "The bike is definitely my weapon of choice and to have the support of American Honda is an honor and it truly brings our program to a whole new level."

Honda's senior manager of powersports marketing Mike Snyder shared in the team's excitement saying: "We are happy to be working with RMR and Shayna Texter in 2016, and we look for some great results. Honda has a proud history with flat track racing and we feel that the time is right to get back in."

The 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season gets underway March 10-11 at the DAYTONA Flat Track at the World Center of Racing in Daytona Beach, Fla.

For tickets and additional information, please visit http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/Events/2016/DAYTONA-Flat-Track/DAYTONA-Flat-Track.aspx.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64185


----------



## Ckg2011

*Q&A: George Latus, Owner Latus Motors Racing​*
George Latus is on the threshold of the biggest change he has made in seven years of motorcycle race-team ownership.

For the 2016 MotoAmerica season, the longtime Harley-Davidson and, more recently, Triumph dealer is switching from Triumph to Kawasaki and Supersport to Superstock 1000.

Latus, who hails from Montana but has made his home in Oregon, says his involvement in motorcycle racing-both road race and flat track-was born from his love of competition.

*What are your plans for the 2016 MotoAmerica season?*

We're moving into the Superstock 1000 class. We see that as the next logical step up for us. The liter class seems to be the direction the series is going-at least in terms of last year's TV package-so we would like to move in that direction, too.

Triumph does not have a liter bike, nor do they have any plans that I'm aware of to produce one. That's probably wise considering how high the bar is in that class.

We started casting about for another bike that would work for us. The easy thing to do would be to go with the Yamaha YZF-R1-very good package, very well developed, great support program.

But at the same time, looking at the long term, it would be a shame for the series to become the Yamaha cup. I think we want to get as many different brands in there as we can.

We heard Kawasaki was going to come out with a new bike, and from what we've seen of that new package, we think it will be a very competitive motorcycle. So that is the route we will go.

*Will Latus Motors Racing remain a one-rider team or expand to include two or more riders?*

We're going to expand to two riders. We think there is benefit in that the two riders can share and compare data. That will ultimately aid both riders in upping their game.

We're going to stay with Bobby Fong, with whom we've had a relationship for three years and have a lot of faith, and we're going to bring Aussie Dave Anthony on board.

Dave is a shade older than some of the guys, but the big plus is that he has run his own team. He knows about the continual money chase, and he knows what it takes to be successful, not only as a rider but also as a team owner. I think he's going to be a good fit for us.

*Would you like to see the Superbike and Superstock 1000 classes continue to race together?*

Yes and no. On one hand, I look at what is going to make the best show for the fans and get additional TV coverage. Large numbers of bikes and close racing make a good show, and we saw that last year.

At the same time, TV coverage and fans are primarily interested in the guys who are running first, second, and third. If the Superbikes are always out front, then the Superstock 1000 bikes aren't going to get a lot of air time.

In a perfect world, I would like to see 20 Superbikes and 20 Superstock 1000s running in their own races. But there aren't a lot of Superbikes right now, so for the benefit of the series, running the two classes together makes sense.

*Did you consider moving up to Superbike?*

Yes. Before MotoAmerica, we had always run Daytona SportBike [now Supersport], so we don't have any experience running a bike with the horsepower that the liter bikes have.

More importantly, we've never run that much electronics. We're sure we can master that, but we want to use this as a stepping-stone. We don't want to go out and look badly in our first effort with the liter bikes.

Last year in Supersport, there were five breakaway guys, and we were lucky to be one of those five. There were some ferocious battles. From a purely entertainment standpoint that was great to watch.

I think that could develop in Superstock 1000, so my tentative plan is to do one or two years in Superstock 1000 before we jump into the deep end of the pool.

*When do you expect to begin testing?*

A test is scheduled in late January, but we don't even have motorcycles yet. We don't even have someone telling us, "You will have motorcycles by this date."

Even if we did have the bikes, I don't know that we would have bodywork, an exhaust system, and all of the other stuff.

Kawasaki is going to be making some kit parts available, but we're not sure when those are going to be in or what the pricing is going to be. A lot of stuff is up in the air.

*Are you going to continue your AMA Pro Flat Track program, as well?*

No, we are not. We've had a lot of fun and we've brought the Triumph to a pretty high level of development, but I would say it still needs at least another season.

We had a candid talk with our rider, Brandon Robinson. He had to weigh if he wanted to continue as a development rider or get on a team with a bike that was capable of winning a championship.

I think our Triumph is capable of winning races. It could be a formidable thing on the miles, less so on shorter, tighter racetracks. The bike has a big engine, and I just don't see how we're going to get the weight out it.

I've supported flat track for a number of years-I've had a long relationship with Joe Kopp-and I'll miss it greatly. But it all boils down to the Triumph: I think we have a competitive motorcycle, but I don't think we could make it a championship-winning motorcycle.

The other thing is, as everybody knows, it takes a lot of money to go racing. The support money is just not there for us to do both things.

*Why do you race?*

It's an addiction. That's a part of it, but I really enjoy the people. It's fun to test your ability to organize a team and take people equally passionate-be they engine builders or chassis setup guys-and let them test themselves. I also enjoy the technical nature of it.

I've been in the motorcycle business all my adult life and that business has been good to me. When you have that kind of situation, I think there are times when I should give something back to the sport that has given me so much.

Helping the young men and women that are riding the bikes or looking at the sport as crew people to attain some of their dreams gives me pleasure. I think that's a life well-lived.

*Source:*
http://www.motoamerica.com/qa-george-latus-owner-latus-motors-racing


----------



## Ckg2011

*Interview: 2015 AMA Pro Grand National Champion Jared Mees​*
When politicians talk about being on the side of "hard-working Americans," they could very well flash a picture of Jared Mees on the screen. At 29, Mees, of Clio, Michigan, is in the prime of his racing career and he's taking full advantage of that fact. The newly crowned AMA Pro Grand National Champ is a guy who races around 40 events per year. Considering there are only about a dozen AMA Pro Flat Track Nationals, you begin to get the picture of just how busy Mees stays by racing a massive amount of non-national events.

Some riders would consider the risk of racing so many events per year too great and a distraction to their goal of winning the national championship. Mees acknowledges the risks of racing so often, but the way he looks at it is racing is what he does for a living. If there's a race where Mees can make some money you'll probably see him there. Plus, talk to his competitors and they'll freely admit that Mees is going to be a rider to beat no matter the track or racing surface. Hard-pack or cushion, TT or Mile, notch groove or wide line, it doesn't matter, Mees is going to be up front. And that's just how he won the championship this season.

In 13 AMA Pro Flat Track races this season, Mees was on the podium a remarkable nine times. He scored points in every round and he won the national on the Black Hills Speedway Half Mile in August.

This season, Mees' primary competition came from three riders: Bryan Smith, Kenny Coolbeth Jr. and Sammy Halbert. All three of those riders have gaps, however slight, in their programs. Smith of late has had issues on short tracks, for Coolbeth it's been Peoria serving as his kryptonite, and Halbert seems to have trouble settling on which motorcycle he wants to race. All the while Mees is set with a solid team in his corner anchored by legendary mechanic Kenny Tolbert and former racer Sammy Sweet working as an invaluable asset, doing everything from helping Tolbert to scouting the other riders, giving Mees valuable information on potential racing lines, set-up possibilities, and countless other types of support. And the team is well-financed by Craig Rogers, Steve DeLorenzi and a plethora of other sponsors. Speaking on that, Mees probably has the longest list of sponsors in the history of racing. If you don't believe it check out his sponsor's page on his website: www.jaredmees.com/sponsors.

And now, as if Mees isn't busy enough already, he hit the entire flat track community with one of the surprise announcements of the season, when he revealed that he and his wife Nichole are going to take over the promotion of the Lima Half Mile next year-as if life wasn't hectic enough. It illustrates the boundless energy that Mees seems to possess.

We caught up with Mees just before he was set to fly off to Spain to race in the Barcelona Superprestigio, to get a behind-the-scenes review of 2015 and a chance to talk about taking on the new task of becoming a national race promoter.

*On becoming a race promotor with his wife Nichole next season for the Lima Half Mile:*

It may bump me up against things timewise here and there, but Nichole is going to help and I've got some other people who are going to be doing things, and Dean and Barb (Gallup, the previous promoters of the event) have said they will help guide me through the process the first one or two years. They want to see the race continue to be successful. So I feel like we are going into this the right way with the right race. I've always loved Lima. It's where I had my first national win, it's the closest race to my home and it has a great history and strong backing by the fans. I may have to back off on some races a few weeks leading up to the event, but I don't see it affecting my race schedule too much honestly.

*On the philosophy of racing 40 or more races per year (Jared mentioned a couple of years ago that he raced in 51 events in a single season):*

I definitely don't think it hurts me. Sometimes it creates some pressure on just getting the stuff done because I prep and maintain all my 450 singles, and 80 percent of the outlaw races you do are on singles. A lot of times I'm staying up pretty late and getting up early to make all that happen. But I definitely enjoy racing my motorcycles, and there are races were I've struggled and I keep plucking away at them.

*On the risk of racing so many races:*

That's how I broke my arm in 2013 at a non-national event. It's definitely in the back of your mind, but on the other hand that's part of the reason I've had so much success because I go and race all these races. If you're going to race the nationals only, your confidence is going to go down and you're not going to be as sharp. If you race all the races you can, your income might go up and you'll be sharp. But there's no doubt, the more you get on that motorcycle your chances of getting hurt are going to go up. It's all about what you want to do.

*On winning the Superprestigio of the Americas:*

That was a great way to cap off the season. It turned out to be a nice, racy track, so a lot of credit goes to Chris Carr and Dennis Pearson for giving us a phenomenal track that you could race on, something I don't know if many people thought was possible with what they had to work with in terms of space. I thought Vegas was a great event, brought a lot of exposure to the sport and I loved winning that race. I just wish I could have won the national the night before to get a short-track national win to my credit.

*On the Du Quoin Mile tire controversy (where Mees' tire was said to have signs of being chemically altered, but since it was out of the possession of AMA Pro Racing for a week, they assessed no penalty):*

All I can say is everything me and my team were asked to do, we did it. If we would have done something to that tire, do you think we would have handed it over at the next race? We could have said we lost it or misplaced it or something. But we handed it over. That's really all I want to say about it because if I go any further I might be throwing some people under the bus and I've been asked not to do that. Since you asked, my goal was to beat Smith by the end of the year by 20 points. (He won by 23) That way there would be no question who was the best rider this year.

*On his feelings on the state of flat track racing:*

I think flat track is definitely taking steps forward. The Superprestigio, the Troy Bayliss Classic, NBC Sports, the Wall St. Journal, this was all really good and positive stuff.

People can say what they want; I know there was some hate for ending the year on a tiny little short track, but man that was a great place to end the season. Las Vegas is good, we had a good banquet and the racing was awesome. If the Grand National Championship is going to grow, we need high-profile races like that. And for people who complain about short tracks-there were more miles on the circuit than anything else. Why should the season have to end on a mile? In my eyes the mile is the one track that mostly puts the outcome out of the hands of the riders and puts it more to the tuners. It doesn't come down on the mile as rider against rider, it's more machine against machine in a way. If you want to see who the best rider is, put us all on 450s and let us go out and find out. And in my eyes that's either a short track or a TT. I mean Henry Wiles, I don't want to pump his head up more than it already is, but when he beats us at Peoria, he beats us. It doesn't matter what bike he's on. He's been on everybody's motorcycle, on about every brand and has still won the thing 11 times.

*Continues below:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nichole's Swan Song: Nichole Mees Looks Back at a Historic Career:*

It was so typical of Nichole Mees. She quietly made it known early in the season that 2015 would be her last full-time season in AMA Pro Grand National racing. No press conferences, no major announcements, nothing to draw major attention to her. Nichole's emphasis has been and always will be about her racing. The fact that over the years she's become the most successful female racer in the history of AMA Pro Grand National racing, it's the kind of thing she downplays more than anything else. Yes, she's proud of her accomplishments, but she's never wanted special consideration simply for being a female racer. Mees has always wanted the emphasis to be on her results.

It's ironic now that Mees (formerly Nichole Cheza before her marriage to current GNC number-one Jared Mees in 2013) announced her retirement from racing and then went on to earn her best season ever. She finished the season ranked 20th in the standings-something she's never done before-and she scored three top-10 finishes, including eighth-place results at both the Du Quoin and Indy Miles.

She very likely would have been even higher in the final standings, but for a hard crash on the Half Mile in Delmar, Delaware, that force her to have surgery on her eye socket.

This year was Nichole's ninth season on the Grand National circuit, but she's been racing her whole life. In fact she says she can barely remember a time that she wasn't racing. It makes sense considering she started racing when she was 4.

In 2003, Nichole was the AMA's Female Athlete of the Year, and the next year she moved up to the Expert class, and to Harley-Davidson XR-750s. Along the way she's won Heats and Semis and Dash for Cash events and has been very competitive, especially on the Miles.

Now she and her husband will become national race promoters.

When asked if there was any particular thing that made her decide to retire she said it was multiple factors.

"There was not really one specific reason," she said. "You know, eventually I'd like to start a family. I've been doing this sport for a long time and there just came a time where I thought 'You know I think I'm ready to step back a little bit.' I may do a few races here and there over the next couple of years-it's hard to say."

She was happy to have one of her best years as her last.

"I had a solid season with some top-10 finishes," Mees said. "Usually there's a lot of pressure and the expectations of making the fans and sponsors happy, but this year I just had fun and I felt really comfortable on the bike. Now I'm ready to move on and try some different things."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/interview-2015-ama-pro-grand-national-champion-jared-mees/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Nick Wey Announces Retirement​*
After eighteen professional seasons, Nick Wey has announced his retirement from full-time professional racing. In an announcement on his Instagram page last night, Wey did leave open the possibility of racing some in 2016, saying: "I'm not a good quitter. So I'm going to just say it before I change my mind.. I am not going to be racing full time in 2016. I'm a bit reluctant to say I'm retired because I will ride and occasionally race the rest of my life."

Wey turned professional in 1998, finishing nineteenth in the 125SX East Region. In 1999, he won the 125 National at Millville, Minnesota. By 2002, he had moved to the then 250SX Class. In 2003, he enjoyed a career year in supercross, finishing fourth overall in the championship standings behind Ricky Carmichael, Chad Reed and Ernesto Fonseca.

The Michigan native, who was part of the illustrious "Michigan Mafia," rode for a number of high-profile teams throughout his career, before running his own operation in recent years.

We will have more on this announcement later in the week.

Read Wey's entire message he posted on Instagram below.



> I'm not a good quitter. So I'm going to just say it before I change my mind.. I am not going to be racing full time in 2016. I'm a bit reluctant to say I'm retired because I will ride and occasionally race the rest of my life.
> 
> This picture was from one of my best days as a professional. I led briefly and held second to James Stewart for nearly ten laps. Chad eventually passed me but I finished third that night in Anaheim. I had an injury that required surgery the next weekend and this was my last podium finish.  I had plenty of good races and a win in the Lites class but I had always wanted to race with the best. This night ended up being my most competitive run at a win. I have had some great races since but the feeling I had that night at Anaheim is what kept me fighting to get back to. I have so much respect for all of the guys I raced against. I love the long days at the track and training. I'm thankful for every sponsor that dropped me, every crash and surgery. Those tough times are going to help me teach my kids to be strong and appreciative. The great people I have met during my career, I will be forever thankful for. Every team owner, team manager, mechanic, and sponsor that has supported me over the years, thank you.
> 
> Two Seven


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/30/nick-wey-announces-retirement


----------



## Ckg2011

*250SX Coasts Announced For Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha​*
Yamaha sent out a press release today officially announcing the five riders that will make up the Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha team in 2016. Not surprising, the team will consist of Cooper Webb, Alex and Jeremy Martin, Aaron Plessinger and Mitchell Harrison, which we've known for some time.

Now, the interesting part-they've actually announced which coast each rider will compete in!

(Ed Note: Maybe this is a particularly sore spot just for us in the media, but we've been dying for 250 teams to do this for years. Thank you, we can now start talking and writing about what will happen in 250SX this year-but we could do even more if other teams would follow this lead. Thank you, rant over. - Weege)

Cooper Webb will defend his 250SX West Region Championship alongside Alex Martin and rookie Mitchell Harrison. Jeremy Martin and Aaron Plessinger will race the East Region.

Also of note: Brad Hoffman, longtime member of the team as a crew chief, has been named team manager, replacing Steve Lamson.

Below is the entire release.



> Cypress, CA - For 2016, Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., is proud to introduce the Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha team and its riders who will be competing in the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Championship.
> 
> Led by team owner Bobby Regan and team manager Brad Hoffman, the Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha riders include reigning Monster Energy AMA 250SX West Champion Cooper Webb, who dominated last year's Championship with six wins on the season and will defend his title in the West aboard his #1 YZ250F.
> 
> Joining Cooper in the 250SX West Championship for 2016 are Alex Martin, who notched his first career Supercross podium at the Oakland Supercross last year, and new rookie teammate Mitchell Harrison, who was third overall amateur at the 2015 Monster Energy Cup and was 2015 Amateur National Champion in the 250A class at Loretta Lynn's.
> 
> Two-time Lucas Oil AMA Pro Motocross 250cc Champion Jeremy Martin will race in the 250SX East Coast Championship, and he'll be joined by Aaron Plessinger, who was 2015 250SX and 250MX Rookie of the Year and finished fifth overall in last year's 250SX West Championship.
> 
> Together, the five riders make up one of Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's strongest and most talented teams to date.
> 
> "2015 was a fantastic year for Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha, especially with Cooper and Jeremy winning Championships, and Aaron being named Rookie of the Year in both Supercross and Motocross," commented Keith McCarty, Motorsports Racing Division Manager for Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A. "It was also Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha's tenth year as a bLU cRU-supported team. Bobby Regan and his riders and crew have been great ambassadors for the Yamaha brand, and we're thrilled to have them racing Yamaha YZ250F machines again in 2016."
> 
> Look for Yamalube/Star Racing/Yamaha in action on Saturday, January 9, as the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Championship goes live at Angel Stadium in Anaheim, CA.
> 
> For more Yamaha racing news, results, photos, and videos, visit www.YamahaMotorsports.com/Racing


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2015/12/30/250sx-coasts-announced-for-yamalube-star-racing-yamaha


----------



## Ckg2011

*Flat Tracker's Start 2016 Indoors​*
Saturday January 2nd 2016 you will want to be in Du Quoin, Illinois for the Du Quoin indoor short track, lots of GNC riders will be attending, riders like Jeffrey Carver Jr., Jarod Vanderkooi, Scott Baker and Larry Pegram, also JD Beach will be racing.

Practice starts at 11:00 am with racing to follow.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMSOIL Arenacross TV Schedule Announced​*
Feld Motor Sports unveiled the television schedule for the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season today. A total of 12 stops of the 14-round season will be showcased on FS1. The premiere broadcast from the opening round at Cincinnati's U.S. Bank Arena will air as a one-week delay on Saturday, January 16 at 11:00 a.m. ET / 8:00 a.m. PT.

Only days remain until reigning AMSOIL Arenacross Champion Kyle Regal begins his title defense against a determined and ambitious field of challengers, led by last season's runner-up and Jacob Hayes.

All 12 FS1 broadcasts this season will air via tape delay, with an hour-long showcase of the drama and excitement that previously took place on the track inside the country's most prestigious arenas. Veteran announcer Robbie Floyd will handle the play-by-play duties while former champion Daniel Blair accompanies him in the booth as an analyst. The newest member of the AMSOIL Arenacross broadcast team, Dianna Dahlgren, will serve as trackside reporter, bringing all the behind-the-scenes information from the pits and the inside scoop from the riders.

"FOX Sports has been a great partner for AMSOIL Arenacross for several years and each season the broadcast package improves. Having FS1 serve as the exclusive television programming home of the championship this season is a tremendous asset to the continued growth of AMSOIL Arenacross," said Michael Prince, Vice President Television, Feld Motor Sports. "We have an incredible commentary team for 2016 and the addition of Dianna Dahlgren is something we are all excited about since she is such a familiar face to all of our fans. There's no question the competition in AMSOIL Arenacross is second to none, and FS1 will document the journey to crown a champion every step of the way."

The 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross race season kicks off on Saturday, January 9, from U.S. Bank Arena in Cincinnati and will visit a total of 13 different states before crowning a champion at The Orleans Arena on Friday, May 6, in Las Vegas.

*2016 AMSOIL Arenacross FS1 Broadcast Schedule*

Date City Venue Time (ET)

1/16/16 Cincinnati U.S. Bank Arena 11:00 a.m.

2/7/16 Greensboro, N.C. Greensboro Coliseum 5:30 p.m.

2/15/16 Colorado Springs, Colo. Broadmoor World Arena 3:00 p.m.

2/21/16 Birmingham, Ala. Legacy Arena 5:00 p.m.

2/28/16 Tampa, Fla. Amalie Arena 10:00 a.m.

3/13/16 Omaha, Neb. CenturyLink Center 5:00 p.m.

3/21/16 Lafayette, La. CAJUNDOME 3:00 p.m.

4/11/16 Ontario, Calif. Citizens Business Bank Arena 3:00 p.m.

4/17/16 Salinas, Calif. Salinas Sports Complex 5:00 p.m.

4/24/16 Tacoma, Wash. Tacoma Dome 1:00 p.m.

4/30/16 Nampa, Idaho Ford Idaho Center 10:00 a.m.

5/14/16 Las Vegas Orleans Arena 9:00 a.m.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/ama-arenacross-tv-schedule-announced/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Interview: NHRA Pro Stock Motorcycle Champion Andrew Hines​*
Story and Photography by Kevin McKenna

He's been known to sweat every last detail, play out every possible scenario, and count every precious championship point, so when Screamin' Eagle Harley-Davidson's Andrew Hines won the penultimate round of the NHRA season in Las Vegas, he was able to get a good night's sleep for the first time in weeks.

"Almost," Hines said. "I almost slept through the night. I still had a lot of things on my mind, even after we won in Las Vegas. I've been in the position to win championships before and I know they're never over until their over. There are all kinds of crazy things that can happen. I think this is the eighth time that I've gone into the last race with a chance to win the championship and I've won five of them, but I've also lost three and some of them were tough. I won't take anything for granted."

Hines defeated his main championship rival, White Alligator Suzuki's Jerry Savoie in the final round in Las Vegas and that meant that he was able to enter the season-ending Auto Club NHRA Finals in Pomona with a respectable 46-point lead in the standings. Had he lost, Hines would have been just six points in front of Savoie. That would have been a bad spot for Hines to be in since Savoie's Suzuki was clearly the best bike in the Pro Stock Motorcycle class for the final third of the season and he was the odds-on favorite to win the season finale.

"For me, the big thing going into Pomona was to keep Jerry from getting a bunch of bonus points in qualifying," Hines said. "If I could keep the lead to 41 or more points, he'd have to win three more rounds than me on Sunday. Otherwise, he just needed to go two more than me. That was a huge difference as far as I was concerned. That was our game plan but it didn't quite work out."

Savoie did as many had expected-he qualified number one in Pomona and entered the final day of the season needing to make up just two rounds on Hines. Adding to the drama, the qualifying ladder had Hines and Savoie on a collision course in the semi-final round if both riders managed to get that far. For Savoie, the math was simple; win the race and he'd win the championship regardless of what Hines did. On race day, Hines and Savoie each won their first elimination round and to no one's surprise, Savoie had the quickest bike in the round.

Just about the time that Hines began to have the impending feeling of doom begin to creep into his thoughts, his Harley-Davidson teammate Eddie Krawiec came to the rescue. Krawiec was paired against Savoie in the second round and somehow managed to win the round, deciding the title in Hines' favor. Krawiec, prevailed in what may have been one of the ugliest races of the season. When Krawiec launched, his V-Rod spun the tire and he made a hard move toward the centerline. He barely missed knocking over a timing marker which would have meant an automatic disqualification. While Krawiec was busy just trying to get his V-Rod to the finish line, he was completely unaware that behind him, Savoie was coasting to a stop after spinning the rear tire violently as soon as he dumped the clutch. For all of it, Hines had a ringside seat.

"I was next to run right after Eddie, so I was sitting on the starting line right behind him in the same lane," Hines recalled. "I saw Jerry spin the tire and shut off and then I watched Eddie's run and he was all over the track. I remember thinking to myself, 'Eddie, if you cross the centerline, I'm going to choke you.' I didn't have the best view but when I saw our crew jumping up and down and celebrating, I knew it was over. Then my wife, Tanya, came over and gave me a kiss on the helmet. It was a huge relief. It took me a couple of seconds to get my composure because I still had to go out and run my race. The whole thing was a bit surreal."

With Krawiec's win, Hines clinched his fifth championship, tying a record held by late NHRA Hall of Famer Dave Schultz. At 32, Hines also became the youngest NHRA racer to win five titles, regardless of class.

"For the last month or so, I was just trying to keep my head level," Hines said. "As good as Jerry's bike has been, I didn't think the championship would be decided this way. Jerry has been so fast, especially during the Countdown, but it's good to have a teammate like Eddie that you can rely on. My outstanding Harley-Davidson team did a great job of keeping me focused and keeping the pressure off of me. We didn't have a single run this season where I had to shut off early or abort due to a mechanical problem. They look after every meticulous detail. That made a big difference because as we saw, the championship was really close and every round counted."

For Hines, 2015 wasn't the best season of his career, but it may have been one of his most rewarding. He won four races, which was two less than last season and his round-win record was 30-12, far less than the dominating 42-10 mark he posted a year ago. The big difference is that Hines peaked during the Countdown to the Championship, NHRA's six race playoff that determines the championship. Hines won three of those six events to successfully defend his 2014 title.

"We struggled early in the season and a lot of that was due to the new Sunoco fuel we were required to use," Hines said. "It was quite a bit different from what we ran last year and we had to chase the tune-up a lot of times. Sometimes, we thought we had a handle on it and then we'd get lost again. It was frustrating but our team never gave up. My brother, Matt, and our guys just kept working and working until they finally figured it out."

While Hines admittedly struggled at times, his statistics were also likely affected by the parity that now defines the Pro Stock Motorcycle class. The days where Hines and Krawiec could win 15 of 16 races, as they did in 2012, are long gone. Effective rule changes have now allowed the Harley-Davidson, Buell, Suzuki and the new Victory brands to compete on equal footing. While Hines and Krawiec combined to win eight races, Karen Stoffer and Savoie scored five wins for Suzuki, the father-son team of Hector Arana Sr. and Jr. won three races on their Lucas Oil Buells. Two-time World champ Matt Smith also made tremendous progress with three final round appearances on his new Victory Gunner.

"This was a long road; we had struggled in the middle of year and that helps make this championship even more special," Hines said. "We stunk up the joint for the first half of the season but my team stuck together and overcame everything that was thrown at us. All of us had a lot of stress going on. I think that even our families could see that. Back at our shop, we were battling to make horsepower and to make sure that our V-Rods could find the winner's circle again. Eddie went on a bit of a tear at midseason and that was such a relief; just to know that we could go the distance again. Luckily, we finished the season strong and were able to bring home another championship."

In motorcycle drag-racing circles, Hines descends from royalty. His father, Byron, is the mechanical genius behind the Vance & Hines empire and a 2014 inductee into the AMA Hall of Fame. Older brother, Matt, raced for nearly a decade and won three championships and 30 races before retiring to become a crew chief for the Vance & Hines factory-backed Harley V-Rod program. Still just 32, Andrew appears to be well on his way to blowing away the NHRA record books. He has now tied Dave Schultz's record of five championships. Hines also finished the season with 42 wins, one more than Sampey and just three behind Schultz's class record of 45. That's a record that he's likely to break next season.

"I don't think about that stuff too much," Hines said. "I just try to take it year by year and race by race. I mean it's awesome to have five championships and it's great that Eddie's win in Pomona was the 75th for Harley-Davidson in NHRA. I'm proud to be a part of that. We're going to enjoy this championship for a while but we know that we also need to get back to work. Everyone else isn't going to take the winter off, so we can't either. We need to spend the winter in our shop getting ready for next season. With Jerry and Karen Stoffer winning a bunch of races we've already seen how good the Suzuki combination is and it's only going to get better. We've also got Matt Smith, who made a lot of progress with his Victory this season. It's only going to get tougher from here."

*You can read the original magazine story by clicking the link:*

http://magazine.cyclenews.com/i/615690-cycle-news-2015-issue-50-december-15/141

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/interview-nhra-pro-stock-motorcycle-champion-andrew-hines/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Happy New Year​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Interview: 2015 AMA EnduroCross Champion Cody Webb​*
With two consecutive AMA EnduroCross Championships now to his credit, Cody Webb can indeed attest to the fact that it is harder to defend a number-one plate than it is to earn it. And it's even more complicated when you're going to school full time!

Cody Webb may have made it look easy in 2015, but his season was anything but. Fighting for the championship in the "toughest series on two wheels," taking on the world's best in extreme off-road events and working toward his degree in engineering left him with plenty on his plate. Behind the scenes, his efforts were compounded even more by a nagging foot injury and a surgery he kept quiet, and even a subsequent infection. Still, Webb was able to come out on top in 2015, demonstrating that he had the speed, the focus, the determination and the intestinal fortitude to conquer it all.

After wrapping up the AMA EnduroCross Championship in November, Webb didn't have much time to soak up the victory before he was on to the next thing. But before he headed to Europe for the opening round of the FIM SuperEnduro Championship, and his first race aboard a full-factory KTM, we caught up with Webb to hear about his demanding season. The California native revealed more about the challenges he faced behind the scenes of his championship defense, his plans to race more international events, and what he considers "the best race he ever had." He also talked about the ever-evolving AMA EnduroCross series and why he is finally making the switch from the two-stroke to the four-stroke for 2016!

*Starting with the GEICO AMA EnduroCross Championship, talk about defending your title. How was this year different from 2014?*

My season was definitely a lot tougher this year. I had the target on my back and Colton [Haaker] was riding so solid all year. We had the same moto scores all the way to the very last round but luckily I was just picking up more heat races and hot laps, which ended up being the key to the championship. All in all it was way tougher. Things didn't seem like they came to me as easily. I think the pressure was a little more and I was trying to push a little more. I knew if it wasn't my night, it wasn't my night, but when I was feeling comfortable I was able to push and go for the win. If not, I didn't risk it and I still got on the podium.

*At the season finale in Ontario, Taylor Robert (winner at Ontario) was jumping some big gaps on the course and gaining on you. When he got behind you, did you just kind of say, 'Hey, go ahead?'*

Yeah. I knew I didn't have to win the race. Obviously I would have liked to but I wasn't feeling great on the track all day. It was a little jumpy. Somehow I led the race longer than I was expecting to. I saw Taylor reeling me in but I knew at that point I was able to wrap up [the championship] so I let him do his thing. But I was the one who got the championship at the end so that's what really matters.

*Speaking of jumps, it seems like they've been putting more jumps and kickers into the courses this year. Was that higher than you ever intended to go?*

Well, I'm okay with some of the jumps. Like the tire jump to the finish with a nice landing pad, but peak to peak off logs, I'm not practicing that stuff on my track. But it looks like I'm going to have to start practicing that stuff to go with the times. It definitely has the big wow factor and the crowd really gets into it when some of the riders hit the sketchier lines. But consequences are horrible if you don't make those jumps right. [In Ontario] I knew I had better things to do than that, especially with the championship on the line. I didn't have to win the race or be the fastest out there-I just had to be the smartest and I did what I have to do. But it looks like the tracks are going that way so I might have to step up my training tracks and be ready for next year.

*Was the championship different this year without Taddy Blazusiak around?*

Yeah. Without Taddy, it kind of lost some of its prestige. Obviously it was still huge for me to get the win over Colton; a lot of times he's by far the fastest guy on the track. He's no slouch. Taylor came on really strong. When Mike Brown's clicking, he really nails his marks. But without Taddy there, he was a major key guy and he brought himself up as the King of EnduroCross. It would have been a really interesting championship if he'd stayed.

*Are you looking forward to facing off with him in SuperEnduro?*

Yeah, definitely. SuperEnduro was really exciting last year, but this year there's going to be a lot of competition there and it's going to be really solid.

*Last year you had to jump from your Factory Beta to the FMF/RPM KTM, with only about a week to prepare for the SuperEnduro Championship.*

Yeah, last year I had no transition time between bikes, but this year I'm actually going to be racing the 250F-it's my new ride with Factory KTM. I got a couple days-a week and a half-with the factory squad before the SuperEnduro series and I'm on a really new bike.

*That's still going to be a pretty major change. Was that your idea to switch to the four-stroke?*

I've known for a little while. The lap times don't lie. I was planning on sticking with the two-stroke and my lap times proved otherwise.

*Why the 250F and not the 350?*

I tested both bikes and the 350 was so fast. I was just wheelying from obstacle to obstacle. I don't know how Brownie controls that thing with the throttle hand he's got. With the 250F I'll be able to override it, similar to how I am right now on the 300 two-stroke. The problem is on the two-stroke, it lights up the rear wheel so quick so you get pointed in the wrong direction a lot of times and the 250F I can just get on it and drive straight to the next obstacle.

*Will you be riding that in all events next year or just EnduroCross?*

Just in EnduroCross. For all the extreme events I'll be riding a 300 XC-W-the linkless [rear suspension].

*We have a much more condensed season next year for EnduroCross with the season going from August to November, so that leaves you a lot more open to other international events. Which ones are you planning to race?*

For sure we'll be doing King of the Motos. I'll be going to Erzberg. I'll be doing Last Dog Standing. I'll be doing Romaniacs. Then if possible-I don't know if it will happen-but I'll do Red Bull Sea to Sky. That's just later in the year so it might be patchy with the EnduroCross schedule. I'll be hitting more extreme events in Europe, basically.

*At the 2015 Tennessee Knock Out you got a chance to go head-to-head with Jonny Walker for the first time, and he said he was feeling a little under the weather. Was there an asterisk next to that win or do you feel like it was a solid victory?*

I definitely wasn't 100% myself, either. I kind of kept it under wraps that I had surgery to try and fix my feet. I actually had to race that race with my left foot still infected. There was pus coming out and everything. I wasn't feeling great. I only had about a week and a half or so being on the bike and it was limited. It wasn't the ideal situation. Basically I was just riding too soon. And wasn't cleaning it right. I just really screwed myself over. I think Jonny was hurting more than I was, but to be able to get that win against the guy who dominated every extreme event this year, I'm going to take it and say that I got the win. He was battling there at the beginning but he fell apart. He was fatiguing halfway through the race.

*You never mentioned an infection. That can be really serious. Was that a big issue?*

Yeah. I've never really had an infection before. I was on antibiotics at the time so it wasn't as bad, but when it first started kicking in the weekend before at the last round of the MotoTrial series, and I could barely put my foot in my boot. Once I got my boot on I was okay, but it was super painful. I never thought it would hurt that bad just to have an infection.

*That foot had been plaguing you for almost two years at that point. Is everything good now?*

I'm never going to be where I was before. I've kind of accepted that. I had some bone spurs and the hardware moved. I've been seeing improvements, so I think it's going to keep getting better, but I don't see my foot ever getting 100% back to normal.

*Continues Below:*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Last Dog Standing was a huge victory for you. What did that mean to you?*

That was really awesome. Everyone just keeps stepping their game up every year. I guess I am too, but it feels like every time it's getting tougher to battle all those guys. They really had a gnarly event this year, especially with that tire pyramid. I was so pumped when I rode up that without ever getting off my bike. It was tough and my technical skills really showed off at the event. It was a really big deal for me and I was really happy to get that one.

*It's very nice of you to say that about the other guys and you're always humble, but the truth of it is, no one had anything for you at that event.*

Yeah, that was probably the best race I ever had. In terms of an actual event, it's not huge in the scope of the extreme enduro world, but it's pretty well known in the West Coast area, and the fact that I was able to sweep up on those guys, it was pretty awesome. That was the best feeling about it - was just to know that I was able to run away with it like that.

*Aside from racing, you've been a student for several years. Now the light is at the end of the tunnel. How does it feel to have that so close?*

It's so close, senior year. I'll be graduating May of '16. This year was actually tougher because I had two pretty rough semesters in a row. It's been rough on me and my training hasn't been there and it showed in a lot of the races, you know. I was falling apart about lap 12. I knew that I was dwindling down because of school and the lack of training, but luckily I was able to pull through and ride strong enough to get the championship. I'm really looking forward to next year and not having that extra burden on me. Putting the work in and making sure I'm 100% ready at every race and pushing the whole time, I think that will really show in my results.

*Not many people would have blamed you for maybe saying, 'I can do school later, I want to focus on racing now.' Did that ever enter your mind?*

In the past I thought about putting school on the backburner and finishing it later, but I'm at the top of my game right now and school's almost over. I can make it. And from here on out, I'm free. I got my engineering degree in my back pocket and I got two championships in a row. That's huge for me. I'm doing everything I can to promote myself as a rider, as a good character and a potential employee, and looking forward to doing something I enjoy for life after racing.

*You can read the original magazine story by clicking the link:*

http://magazine.cyclenews.com/i/615690-cycle-news-2015-issue-50-december-15/126

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2015/12/article/interview-2015-ama-endurocross-champion-cody-webb/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arenacross Is Motocross #MoreIntense​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross An FIM World Championship Preview​*
High Stakes in the Deepest Field Ever

Hello, Monster Energy Supercross fans and welcome to the latest edition of The Roost! With 30 days remaining until the onset of the 2016 Monster Energy Supercross an FIM World Championship, there is a certain buzz in the air. Such is the case with the dawn of every new season, but this year's wait seems to be particularly uneasy. Throughout the years we like to hype the season in various ways, none more so than the chant of, "This is the deepest field ever." Well, as our hands continue to clam up at the thought of the Anaheim season opener, we are saying it again, however with much more bravado because this is the deepest field of 450 SX racers that has ever lined up on a starting gate.

Let's begin with the three Monster Energy Supercross champions. Topping off the list is defending champion, Ryan Dungey. Often overlooked heading into the season opener, his outright domination of the 2015 Supercross season cannot be denied. Yes, he was consistent as always, placing on the podium 16 out of 17 events. However, he was many times the fastest qualifier and won seven main events while wrapping up the title with three races remaining. In short, Ryan Dungey is the target.

Next comes the mega-hyped returned of two-time Monster Energy Supercross champion James Stewart. James stunned the industry with his speed at the Red Bull event winning easily. However, a crash on the opening lap of the Monster Energy Cup ended his night and Stewart has since suffered a foot/ankle injury during an overseas event. His status at the present is unknown, but he will line up and be ready to go for the season opener. His talent and speed is undeniable, yet the question of his consistency remains steadfast. It would truly be one of the greatest comeback stories in Supercross if he were able to become the 2016 Monster Energy Supercross Champion.

Is this the last season for Chad Reed? And if so, what team is he going to ride for? Right now all signs indicate he will be on a factory Yamaha, but it is still up in the air as to which awning the #22 will sit under in 2016. Regardless, his chances of winning races have to be respected. Chad won in 2015, and has been salty during his off-season events. The fire is still there and perhaps the re-marriage with the blue machine that earned him two Supercross titles will provide the magic worthy of sending him into retirement with some more victories.

However, the wolves are coming. Ken Roczen has won the Anaheim season opener the last two years in a row, and all he needs to do is find a formula that will carry his tenaciousness throughout 17 weeks of racing. Roczen became Monster Energy Cup Champion in October and this may very well be the season #94 finishes the game. It's almost the same story for the next two names. Eli Tomac and Trey Canard won multiple times in 2015, but were held away from the championship by crashes and injuries. For Tomac, he has made the jump from GEICO Honda to the Monster Energy Kawasaki organization, which won the title from 2011-2014. Eli is coming off double shoulder surgery, but has been riding a ton getting ready for the 2016 Supercross season. Two questions surround Tomac; will he have the same blinding speed he carried on his Honda, and if so, can he keep it on two wheels? It is a little simpler for Canard as he just has to remain healthy. If he can, he has a very real chance to win it all.

Those are the favorites, but that isn't what makes this year's field so special. The true depth of the field comes from the remaining racers. Beginning with the other racers that have won main events, HRC Honda's Cole Seely enters the season on the heels of a spectacular rookie season. Trained by Jeff Ward, Seely has all of the tools to win more races in 2016 and challenge for the title. Meanwhile, Davi Millsaps has made the move over to the BTO Sports/KTM squad and is looking to rekindle his career. As talented as they come, Millsaps has the potential to win races and could light the industry on fire by winning the season opener just as he did in 2013. Along those lines, Josh Grant will be aboard a privateer Suzuki, but he has also won the first Supercross of the season back in 2009 and cannot be overlooked.

Again, we are just getting started into the depth of this field. Rockstar Husqvarna's Jason Anderson earned multiple podiums in 2015 and could have very well become Monster Energy Cup Champion had he taken the Joker Lane. "El Hombre" will enter his sophomore season aboard the new version Husky, and as a member of "the Baker Factory," which also trains Dungey and Adam Cianciarulo, look for Anderson to pour it on in 2016. He is very, very fast. So is his new teammate Christophe Pourcel. A two-time 250 Eastern Division SX champion, Christophe is new to 450SX competition but is regarded as one of the most naturally talented racers in the world. He gets great starts, and if he can find the conditioning for 20 laps of 450SX competition, look for #377 to land on the podium or perhaps even win in 2016.

Now, for the other three 250SX divisional champions that will be shoving to the 450SX starting line in 2016. Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin dominated the 250SX East Coast in 2015 and has a silky smooth riding style that lends itself perfectly to Supercross. Friend and teammate to Dungey, Marvin's rookie season has a lot of eyes on it and he has the potential to be not only a podium threat, but also a multiple main event winner. Next is GEICO Honda mounted Justin Bogle, the 2014 250 East Division Champion. Bogle could prove to be one of those racers that go even faster on a 450cc machine. Then we have 2013 East Coast 250SX Champion, Wil Hahn on the Monster Energy Kawasaki. The prime denominator with these three is that they are champions and have the proven ability to tackle 7-8 races consistently. It will be interesting to see which one of this group rises up. One of them surely will in 2016.

The list goes on. Autotrader/Monster/JGR racers Justin Barcia and Weston Peick are out to prove something in 2016. Barcia suffered an injury plagued 2015 campaign, while Peick earned the first podiums of his career. Both are hungry and capable of winning races, and for Barcia perhaps the championship. We can't go too far down the list before we look at a couple names like Broc Tickle on the Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/RCH Suzuki and Justin Brayton on the BTO Sports KTM. Tickle was returning from injury last year, but came on strong towards the end of the season, while Brayton has podium finishes to his credit. In addition, Brayton did a lot of winning in the off-season Supercross races in Europe.

But, wait, there's more. Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett earned a podium during his rookie effort at the Daytona round and could really come into his own during his sophomore season. The song remains the same for Red Bull KTM's Dean Wilson. Struck down early in 2015 to a knee injury, Wilson could find the speed that earned him multiple 250SX wins and become a top five stalwart as well as a podium threat.

The depth of this year's field cannot be denied. With 20 factory racers, three former champions, four 250SX divisional champions, and a slew of main event and podium finishers, there simply has not been a line up in Supercross history that measures up to this one. It makes the hair stand up on your arms imagining the possibilities on January 9th. Only 30 days remain until show time. Let's do this!

*Source:*
http://www.supercrosslive.com/news/...ama-supercross-fim-world-championship-preview


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brad Baker Wins Salem Oregon Indoor​*
Brad Baker kicked off 2016 in style winning everything at the Salem Oregon indoor short track, Baker won both his heat races by a long way and followed that up by walking away with both main events.

Next up Brad Baker will be racing the Troy Bayliss Classic in Austraila on January 16th.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*JD Beach Wins Du Qouin Indoor Short Track​*
Flat Tracker turned Road Racer turned part time Flat Tracker JD Beach won a close one in Du Quoin on Saturday, Beach battled with one of the best short trackers in the game today Henry Wiles, but in the end it was Beach who got the win.

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*San Jose Indoor Short Track​*
Indoor motorcycle racing at the Expo Building, come check it out, ONLY $25 gets you a GREAT SEAT!

Motorcycle racing is back at San Jose on polished concrete. Experience handlebar bashing, elbow to elbow racing "in a cage" on flat track bikes. Top National and local ranked Pro racers and their "teams" will make up the field of competitors.

There is not a bad seat in the bleachers, they surround the cage and make you feel you're part of the action. When the bikes fire up, you feel the "goosebumps".

So race fans, come early to pick your seat. Come experience Pro Racing at it's BEST!

*Classes *- (5 to make a class)

Premier Pros
230 Pros, two valve, air cooled, 250cc or less. 
Vintage 
Brakeless 
Legends
Run What You Brung 
230 amateur class Non Pro, two valve, air cooled, 250cc or less.
150 (air cooled only) amateur class Non Pro, two valve, air cooled, 150cc or less.

*Source:*
http://www.sanjoseindoor.com/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Fox Racing And Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki Join Forces​*
Fox Racing has just announced it has signed a multi-year sponsorship deal with Team Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki, supportiung riders Chris Alldredge, Joey Savatgy, Adam Cianciarulo, Tyler Bowers and Arnaud Tonus.

"I'm excited that Fox will be partnering with Team Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki and their impressive rooster of athletes. With a combined total of 98 championships between both brands, today two different families join, a blending of two unique backgrounds with a single focus that will forever change the course of history." said CEO Paul Harrington.

Pro Circuit's Mitch Payton was equally enthused about the move.

"Everyone here at Pro Circuit is excited to start a new chapter in history for our race team. From our riders to our mechanics, the energy in the shop is at its highest level to be working with the industry leader of motocross boots and racewear," Payton said.

Selected Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki riders competing in the 250SX West Coast series will debut in Fox's Instinct boots, gloves, FLEXAIR and 360 racewear at this weekend's opening round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Championship at Anaheim Stadium.






*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/fox-and-pro-circuit-join-forces/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brandon Robinson On Kennedy Racing In 2016​*
After Latus Racing shut down it's Flat Track program, Brandon Robinson was left looking for a ride for the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season, it looks like Robinson will be riding for Kennedy Racing in 2016.

Team owner Jerry Kennedy has said on Facebook "Can't wait to get started looking for great results in 2016"

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*
Highly Anticipated 2016 Monster Energy Supercross Season Kicks Off This Saturday Night At Angel Stadium​*
This Saturday night from Angel Stadium in Anaheim, California, the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship will kick off with one of the deepest field in more than a decade.

*Saturday night's race will air live on FS1 at 10:00 p.m. EST/ 7:00 p.m. PST, including a 30 minute preshow starting at 9:30 p.m. EST / 6:30 p.m PST

Media Day will take place Thursday, January 7, at Noon PST inside the Diamond Club at Angel Stadium. Fans can listen to the live stream at www.SupercrossLive.com starting at 3:00 p.m EST/ Noon PST.

On Saturday, January 9, fans can log on to www.SupercrossLive.comto watch Race Day Live Presented by AMSOIL with Jim Holley and Andy Bowyer from 3:50 p.m. EST/ 12:50 p.m. PST to 7:30 p.m. EST/ 4:30 p.m. PST.

Follow @SuperCrossLIVE on Twitter, Instagram & Facebook for exclusive content all season long and join the conversation via #SXonFOX, #SupercrossLive.*

Following the U.S. departure of reigning four-time Monster Energy AMA Supercross titleholder Ryan Villopoto, the 2015 season became a wide open battle to fill the vacancy left atop the 450SX Class. What last year's championship battle ultimately became was the rise of another Ryan, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey, who amassed one of the most statistically dominant seasons in history to wrap up the championship three races early.

As a whole, 2015 was one to remember for Dungey. The Minnesota native captured his second 450SX Class title on the heels of 16 podium finishes in 17 races and a career-high eight victories. It had been five years since he won his first World Championship as a rookie back in 2010, setting a record gap between titles, but Dungey had already established himself as arguably the most consistent rider of the sport's new era. In five seasons of 450SX Class competition prior to 2015, he finished no worse than third in the final standings. Another championship was seemingly inevitable for the sport's most reliable athlete.

Dungey continued his impressive 2015 run into the summer Lucas Oil Pro Motocross Championship, earning seven overall wins and 22 podium results in 24 motos to become a 450 Class National Champion for the third time. In doing so, he swept each of the sport's respective major championships for the second time in his career.

n more than 40 years of the sport only 11 riders have ever won both the supercross and motocross titles, and Dungey is now one of just five riders to do so on multiple occasions. This small and coveted group is comprised of the most successful riders in history - Bob Hannah, Jeff Stanton, Ricky Carmichael, Ryan Villopoto and now Dungey.

Now officially one of the sport's most decorated athletes, Dungey is in pursuit of another coveted distinction for the 2016 season. With a potential third Monster Energy Supercross championship on the line, he will not only look to successfully defend a title for the first time in his career, but also become just the sixth rider to win three 450SX Class crowns.

As the most dependable competitor in all of off-road motorcycle racing, unseating Dungey will prove to be a difficult task. However, a very talented group of challengers, all of who are younger than Dungey, enter the 2016 season with aspirations of capturing their first Monster Energy Supercross championship and becoming the 21st different titleholder in the sport's 42-year history.

Eli Tomac, last year's championship runner-up, along with Ken Roczen, Trey Canard and Justin Barcia, all of whom are multi-time Main Event winners, are in the prime of their budding careers. They are each familiar with success, having all won a 250SX Class Regional Championship, and have the ability to put together a championship-caliber campaign over the course of the 17-race season.

Tomac is the new face at Monster Energy Kawasaki, filling the void left by Villopoto's retirement. His breakout 2015 season saw him win three Main Events and emerge as Dungey's primary rival in the late stages of the championship. He's been seen as one of the sport's most promising young riders, thanks to the Villopoto-esque aggression he displays on the track, and appears to be in a situation where he can thrive with his new team, perhaps taking the next step in his career. The Factory Kawasaki effort was held winless last season for the first time since 2004, and Tomac is determined to put the team back in the forefront of the title fight.

Roczen, who hails from Germany, is Monster Energy Supercross' rising international star. Entering his second season with the Ricky Carmichael and Carey Hart owned RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing team, Roczen is poised to learn from an up and down 2015 season and give his squad its first championship of any kind. Roczen is arguably the most well-rounded and naturally gifted rider in the field and is known for getting off to a fast start in the early stages of the season, which could be critical in his efforts to become supercross' first ever German-born champion.

Canard has gradually inched closer and closer to ending Team Honda HRC's championship drought that now enters its 13th season. He can easily be considered the most accomplished rider in the field to never win a 450SX Class title, but heartbreak has unfortunately played a significant role to this point in his career. In five seasons of premier class competition, Canard has never completed a full 17-race slate, but he's a fixture at the front of the field. If he can stay healthy, Canard is a virtual lock to be in the title hunt and could bring Honda back to the dominance it once enjoyed.

There were growing pains for Barcia in his first season with the Joe Gibbs Racing Autotrader.com/Toyota/Yamaha effort, but as time wore on the partnership began to show its potential. Still titleless in eight seasons, the JGRMX squad finally has its perfect rider, while Barcia is finally entrenched in the environment he needs to chase a championship. Arguably the dark horse of this year's title hopefuls, Barcia and JGRMX appear ready to make a run.

While the youth movement of Monster Energy Supercross appears to be reaching its pinnacle, two of the sport's most iconic figures aren't ready to relinquish their positions at the top just yet, creating an incredibly intriguing dynamic of experienced veterans and youthful exuberance.

Today's era of supercross cannot be discussed without mentioning James Stewart and Chad Reed, who accompany Dungey as former champions in the 2016 field. These surefire Hall of Famers are entering the late stages of their illustrious careers, but despite giving up some years on their fellow competitors, they are both still more than capable of winning and enter this season with something to prove.

Stewart was forced to sit out the entirety of 2015 following a 16-month suspension stemming from a failed PED test in 2014. Although he was unable to compete, Stewart refused to sit idle and has prepared relentlessly aboard his Team Yoshimura Suzuki for his highly anticipated and impending return. Undoubtedly more motivated than ever before, the 30-year-old looks poised to make a serious run at a third Monster Energy Supercross crown, which he last won in 2009.

As for Reed, the 2016 season presents yet another year in which he will play the role of underdog, perhaps more so than ever before. True to his legacy, Reed overcame all obstacles last season to win his 44th career Main Event and remain relevant in the championship battle, ultimately finishing fourth despite scoring no points at two races. However, the Australian rider's hopes for the future suffered a major blow after he was forced to shutter his self-owned TwoTwo Motorsports operation after five seasons. Now Reed is back aboard a factory bike and feeling rejuvenated about his chances of battling for a third Monster Energy Supercross championship in his 14th season of 450SX Class competition at the age of 33.

Not to be outdone, a stout collection of sophomore riders and 450SX Class rookies will also fill the gate for 2016, hoping to turn some heads and ascend to the sport's upper echelon.

Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely enjoyed a convincing rookie campaign in 2015 that not only saw him dominate en route to his inaugural 450SX Class victory, but also amass five podium finishes while placing third in the championship. With a year under his belt, Seely is a wild card that could shake things up on any given weekend.

Team Yoshimura Suzuki's Blake Baggett did well to fill Stewart's absence last season, exceeding expectations to finish fifth in the final standings with one podium finish. A similar effort came from Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson, who helped make the legendary Swedish brand's return to the sport seamless thanks to a pair of podiums of his own.

*Continues Below:*


----------



## Ckg2011

Team Red Bull KTM's Dean Wilson will enjoy another rookie season of sorts in 2016 after a torn ACL took him out of contention a year ago after just three races. While his raw speed is elite, Wilson will focus on developing race craft in his comeback, leaning on the experience of Dungey and tutelage of team manager Roger DeCoster.

A trio of former Eastern Regional 250SX Class Champions will lead the rookie effort in the 450SX Class as Marvin Musquin, Justin Bogle and Christophe Pourcel all prepare to take on the world's best aboard factory rides. Frenchman Musquin capped off his 250SX Class career last season with his first career title on U.S. soil, and his technical skillset should prove beneficial as he acclimates to the premier division. Bogle will take the place of Tomac at GEICO Honda, the team he has raced for his entire pro career, giving him a comfortable and familiar setting to develop from in his rookie season. Although Pourcel last competed in supercross during a championship-winning 2010 season, the Frenchman is full of talent and has many people curious as to what he can accomplish with the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing team.

With a trio of former champions and 10 past Main Event winners, Monster Energy Supercross will have its deepest field of 450SX Class competitors on the gate for the 2016 season. While Dungey looks to chase history, his primary challengers will all eagerly look to unseat him as champion over the course of 17 races in 18 weeks.

*Source:*
http://supercrosslive.com/news/2016...oss-season-kicks-saturday-night-angel-stadium


----------



## Ckg2011

*Confirmed, Brandon Robinson On Kennedy Racing​*
It has now been confirmed that Brandon Robinson has signed on to ride for Kennedy Racing for the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Series season, Robinson posted on his Facebook page to break the news.



> I'm extremely excited to announce that I'll be riding for Jerry Kennedy of Kennedy Racing next year with Brent Armbruster continuing to turn the wrenches for me!
> 
> Pumped on the program we have put together along with having my long time supporters TJ Burnett & John Yurejefcic in my corner for my singles program!
> 
> The 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season can't start soon enough.
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone who supports me for making this deal happen!


 *Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*HAALA RACING ADDS CODY THOMSEN TO PRO OPEN​*
After competing independently for the first two races of the ISOC National season, the former factory Arctic Cat racer will bring
his wealth of knowledge and expertise to Haala Racing for the remainder of the 2016 season.

At only 24 years old, the Nisswa, MN native has accumulated an impressive racing resume which include being a three-time Pro Lite Champion,
three-time athlete in the ESPN Winter X Games, and a top-five finisher in the 2014 Pro Open point standings.

"Im really excited to be part of Haala Racing," said Thomsen. "I feel the best I have in years so am pretty optimistic I can return to competing for podiums. Matt (Pichner) and I battled against each other in the Pro Lite division and it will be nice having him set up my Arctic Cat."

In other team news, Jake Erickson (No. 140 Fly Racing Arctic Cat), who made his long anticipated return to Snocross racing at Duluth, is forced to sit out the next handful of races while recovering from knee surgery.

Erickson had a reoccurring injury that plagued his knee every time he landed from a jump. This surgery is expected to correct it once and for all.

"We are really bummed to be losing Jake for most of the season," said Team Owner Scott Haala. "He had a ton of speed practicing at the end of last year and we look forward to him taking the time to heal properly and returning. At the same time the team is really excited to bring Cody on. Having someone of Cody's caliber will allow everyone to lean on for advice and push them to a new level. I also believe in his ability and he has proved he can get the job done with the right equipment."

After a break for the Holidays, Rounds 5 and 6 of the ISOC National Tour will be this weekend, Jan. 8-9, at Canterbury Park in Shakopee, MN. Most races will be available online via Live Stream.

To stay up to date with racing news, both on and off the track, follow us on Facebook at Haala Racing.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/04/haala-racing-adds-cody-thomsen-to-pro-open/


----------



## Ckg2011

*PIRTEK: GLOBAL LEADER IN HYDRAULIC & INDUSTRIAL PRODUCTS AND SERVICES RETURNS TO AMSOIL CHAMPIONSHIP SNOCROSS​*
AMSOIL Championship Snocross powered by RAM, is pleased to announce their continued partnership with PIRTEK for a second consecutive season.

PIRTEK will continue to provide a quality race day experience for racers and fans with world class hydraulics on the snow groomers.

In 2015-16, PIRTEK will have a massive impact on race tracks for the world's greatest snocross racers. PIRTEK allows the Snocross team the ability to create, build and maintain world-class race tracks all season, in all types extreme weather conditions.

PIRTEK provides superior hydraulic services to keep the on-track groomers up and running, pushing, shaping and molding tons of snow into a one of kind race track. President Carl Schubitzke appreciates the high tech, reliable PIRTEK system.

"We really push the groomers hard and work 24-7 in a harsh environment. With national TV and thousands of fans and racers at the track, we can't afford a break down or a delay, with PIRTEK, I'm confident our team will get the job done. "

For the second consecutive year, PIRTEK will be the title sponsor at the third stop on the tour, The PIRTEK Snocross National presented by Jimmy John's at Canterbury Park.

In addition, PIRTEK is now the official national Snocross tour, track groomer sponsor.

The Snocross track at Canterbury Park is widely recognized as one of the largest in the world. Having strong, reliable hydraulics is critical to creating a world class race track.

PIRTEK is a valued sponsorship partner of AMSOIL Championship Snocross powered by RAM, offering high quality hydraulic options for Snocross riders and fans. PIRTEK hydraulic and industrial product line have been tested and time proven at some of toughest conditions on the planet.

PIRTEK Executive Director, Glenn Duncan is excited about the upcoming season. "AMSOIL Championship Snocross delivered strong results for PIRTEK last year and we want to take it to another level this season. It is an exciting sport that transfers brilliantly to television and the live stream environment and has a loyal supporter base that follow it closely on social media."

"Through our sponsorships, we believe in showing the diversity of our products and this perfectly illustrates that," added Mr. Duncan.

"The products PIRTEK has contributed to the Snocross groomer are as comfortable in that freezing environment as they are in a coal mine in 110-degree summer temperatures or servicing an oil and gas rig in the middle of the ocean. "

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/05/pirt...ices-returns-to-amsoil-championship-snocross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TUCKER HIBBERT FOCUSED ON DOUBLE WINS AT CANTERBURY PARK SNOCROSS​*
Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck's Tucker Hibbert is looking to take the top step of the podium Friday and Saturday night at the Canterbury Park Snocross National in Shakopee, Minn.

With 110 Pro National wins to his name, Hibbert has had a solid but not stellar start to the 2015/2016 snocross season going 1-2-4-1 at the first four rounds.

The ISOC National Snocross Tour returns to action this weekend after a two-weekend break in the schedule.

Hibbert and his team took advantage of the time away from the races to fine-tune his set-up.

Confident in the gains made, the nine-time champion is entering the Canterbury Park National with a fresh mind-set and focused on taking a firm hold on 2015/2016 Pro Open Championship points chase.

Pro racing action at Canterbury Park kicks off at 6 p.m. Friday and will repeat Saturday night. Tickets are available online and at the gate.

For more information on the event, visit snocross.com and canterburypark.com.

Tucker Hibbert - #68 Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck - "I'm looking forward to getting back to racing. The break over Christmas was good. It allowed us [the team] to really get in a solid routine at the shop and at the track."

"The first two events of the season were okay but I wasn't where I wanted to be. Instead of getting frustrated, I put all my energy into focusing on what I need to do to get better and how my team can help me get there. We've put in a lot of time testing and fine-tuning the areas that I know we weren't 100 percent in. We made some gains that I'm really excited about. I'm looking at this weekend as a fresh start to the season."

"Canterbury is always one of my favorite events of the season. From the track to the facility to the fans, it never disappoints."

Tucker Hibbert - Canterbury National Statistics

*Eleventh Pro Appearance at Canterbury Park*
2015: Pro Open 1 - 4th • Pro Open 2 - 2nd
2014: Pro Open 1 - 1st • Pro Open 2 - 1st
2013: Pro Open 1 - 1st • Pro Open 2 - 1st
2012: Pro Open 1 - 14th • Pro Open 2 - 1st
2010: Pro Stock - 1st • Pro Open - 1st
2009: Pro Stock - 1st • Pro Open - 1st
2008: Pro Stock - 1st • Pro Open - 1st
2003: Pro Stock - 3rd • Pro Open - 10th
2002: Pro Stock - 7th • Pro Open - 2nd
2001: Pro Stock - 4th • Pro Open - 2nd

*Fast Facts*
• Hometown: Pelican Rapids, Minnesota
• Nine-Time National Snocross Champion - 110 Pro National Wins
• 13-Time X Games Medalist
• 2012 and 2010 FIM Snowcross World Champion

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/05/tucker-hibbert-focused-on-double-wins-at-canterbury-park-snocross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing Announces Appointment of Al Ludington As Technical Director​*
With the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season approaching in March, North America's premier motorcycle racing organization is pleased to announce the appointment of Al Ludington as Technical Director.

In the role of Technical Director, Ludington will be responsible for forecasting and implementing necessary rule changes as AMA Pro begins the process of modernizing the AMA Pro Flat Track class structure in advance of the 2017 season. He will also oversee the technical inspection process at all AMA Pro Flat Track events.

Ludington began his career with Vance & Hines before spending nearly three decades gaining experience as crew chief for the road racing efforts of major OEMs including American Honda and Kawasaki.

The New Hampshire native has been involved with AMA Pro Racing's technical department since 2008, and looks forward to using his experience and skillset to bring a new level of awareness to professional Flat Track racing.

"This sport is really poised for growth," said Ludington. "New CEO Michael Lock has a clear vision and path towards commercializing and expanding the footprint, and the team that's being assembled is first rate. The Flat Track paddock is very passionate and I'm looking forward to working with them as we move the sport forward."

The 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season will once again kick off with a doubleheader at the DAYTONA Flat Track during Daytona's Bike Week festivities. The twin short track races will take place at the "World Center of Racing" on Thursday and Friday, March 10 & 11. For additional information and to purchase tickets, please visit

http://daytonainternationalspeedway.com/Events/2016/DAYTONA-Flat-Track/DAYTONA-Flat-Track.aspx.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64195


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Chad Reed Joins Factory Yamaha​*
Yamaha made it official today that it will be fielding a factory-backed 450 team for the upcoming Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series with former Yamaha rider Chad Reed. Reed made his U.S. debut riding Yamahas and now has returned to tuning fork company after stints with Kawasaki, Suzuki and Honda. Yamaha made the announcement via this release:

Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., is excited to re-introduce its factory Supercross team, which is officially named Monster Energy/360fly/Chaparral/Yamaha Factory Racing. The team's corporate partners include Monster Energy; 360fly, Inc.; Chaparral Motorsports; and Valli Construction, Inc.

With his signature #22 number plate emblazoned on his 2016 Yamaha YZ450F, legendary Supercross rider Chad Reed will, once again, race for the Yamaha factory Supercross team, beginning this Saturday, January 9, as the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross season gets underway at Angel Stadium in Anaheim, CA. In 2004 and 2008, Chad won two AMA Supercross Championships while racing for Yamaha.

Keith McCarty, Motorsports Racing Division Manager for Yamaha Motor Corporation, U.S.A., said, "All of us at Yamaha are proud to re-introduce our factory Supercross team. We've had a long-standing relationship with Monster Energy in road racing, and we're thrilled to be able to expand our successful partnership to now include Supercross. We also welcome back old friends Chaparral Motorsports and Valli Construction, and we welcome new partner 360fly. Of course, we're also very excited to have Chad Reed back with us again as one of our Yamaha bLU cRU riders."

"There's no place like home right?" Chad commented. "With Yamaha and the whole crew here, it definitely feels that way. I have amazing history with the Yamaha bLU cRU, but really, it's about looking forward and what we can continue to build together that motivates and excites me the most. I'm thankful for all my sponsors, especially Yamaha, Monster Energy, 360fly, Chaparral Motorsports, and Valli Construction for bringing back the Yamaha factory Supercross team for 2016! It's something special for 22, and for all Yamaha bLU cRU fans! One thing that hasn't faded with age is my passion for racing and being on the gate with the best riders in the world. I've never felt more determined and excited to be a part of it."

Monster Energy is a world-renowned, premier energy drink and global sponsor of action sports teams and extreme athletes. The brand has been a long-time sponsor of Yamaha's factory Superbike team-Monster Energy/Graves/Yamaha-which competes in the MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Championship.

360fly creates unique, 360-degree digital products that inspire users to capture, share, and experience life's greatest moments in 360 degrees. They offer the world's only single-lens camera that captures stitchless 360-degree video with interactive and virtual reality viewing capabilities. Throughout the Supercross season, fans will have an opportunity to check out the innovative 360fly camera unit on display in the Monster Energy/360fly/Chaparral/Yamaha Factory Racing team's pit area.

Chaparral Motorsports is not only one of the largest motorcycle accessory and vehicle dealerships in the U.S., but they're also one of Yamaha's top volume-selling dealers. The company has a rich history in supporting motorcycle racing. Led by Dave Damron, Chaparral was the first non-factory team in history to win an AMA Supercross Championship. In fact, the team won three Supercross Championships in 1998, 1999, and 2000 with Jeremy McGrath aboard a Yamaha YZ250.

Valli Construction is a full-service general contractor based in Pleasanton, CA. Founded by Chad Lanza, Valli builds retail facilities, industrial/office condos, parking structures, and high technology projects all over California, Texas, and Washington. Valli Construction has been a team partner with several Yamaha Supercross teams over the years.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/supercross-chad-reed-joins-factory-yamaha/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Adam Cianciarulo, Aldon Baker Part Ways​*
We learned a few days ago that Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki rider Adam Cianciarulo broke away from the Baker's Factory Training Facility run by renowned trainer Aldon Baker, but we were asked to not report it by Adam himself. Well, since then Adam has confirmed to Transworld Motocross that he has indeed left the Baker's Factory and is looking for a new trainer and track to ride at.

Cianciarulo had this to say to Racer X about the decision: "I've always been one to work hard and strive to be the best I can be. I didn't see the work I was putting in translate to results, body-wise, so for me it was time to change it up."

Baker, who currently trains Ryan Dungey, Marvin Musquin and Jason Anderson, told Transworld that the decision "caught him by surprise" and that he hopes the best for Adam moving forward.

Last year we saw RCH Suzuki's Ken Roczen leave the facility.

We'll keep you updated on what Cianciarulo's next move is.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/06/adam-cianciarulo-aldon-baker-part-ways


----------



## Ckg2011

*Honda Improves Red Riders Rewards Program For 2016​*
Honda kicked off the New Year by announcing today that its Red Riders Rewards program has been improved and expanded for 2016, with nearly $7 million in earnings available to Honda racers.

This contingency plan covers a number of racing disciplines including supercross, motocross, off-road, road racing, dirt track, trials and ATV, comprising more than 1,300 individual events at which Honda racers have the opportunity to earn payouts.

Honda continues to focus on helping the privateer by paying down further in pro classes and increasing payout to those positions, as well as across more club and amateur organizations.

In addition, winnings are now issued via PayPal, streamlining the payment process. Participants simply link their PayPal accounts, and as soon as a race promoter posts results to the XTRM Performance Network, the payout is processed.

"We're very excited that Honda's Red Riders Rewards program is even bigger and better for this year," said Mike Snyder, Senior Manager of Powersports Marketing at American Honda.

"We have been working hard to improve our program to better serve privateer pros and amateurs, across all racing organizations. Starting with this weekend's AMA Supercross opener in Anaheim, racers can begin earning awards, and there are many, many other opportunities throughout the year, from Hangtown to Elkhart Lake. Also, the addition of PayPal means that redeeming awards is more convenient and quicker than ever."

*Highlights for for the 2016 season include:*

*AMA Supercross:* Increased payouts focused on privateer positions.

*AMA Motocross:* Increased payouts, paying per moto down to 40th place.

*Amateur Motocross:* Increased payouts, as well as expanded trackside support at Loretta Lynn's and other select events.

*MotoAmerica:* Continued $10K for Superbike wins, all classes paid down to 10th place both days.

*Arenacross:* Increased payouts in all classes.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/honda-improves-red-riders-rewards-program-for-2016/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Top Riders Preview Supercross Opener​*
The world's top Monster Energy AMA Supercross racers discussed the 2016 season at Thursday's pre-race press conference from Angel Stadium.

Defending 450SX Class Champion Ryan Dungey was joined by former champions Chad Reed and James Stewart, as well as Ken Roczen, Justin Barcia, Trey Canard, Jason Anderson, Eli Tomac, Cole Seely, Marvin Musquin, Justin Bogle, Davi Millsaps and Christophe Pourcel on stage to answer the media's questions prior to the first gate drop of the season in less than 48 hours.

Red Bull KTM's Dungey was presented his 2015 Monster Energy Supercross Championship ring, while General Mills made the formal announcement that Dungey will grace the cover of the Wheaties box, which has already started to roll out in stores across the country.

"It's great to be back," exclaimed Dungey, who will chase a third title in 2016. "New year, new season. The past is the past and we're excited to look forward to the new season. With our training [at the Baker Factory], we always seem to have race scenarios going when we're practicing, so I feel comfortable coming into a new season. I hope we can match last year, if not top it. It's not going to be easy, but if we execute and do our job like we practice, hopefully we'll top the list."

The return of Team Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing's Stewart, who won 450SX Class titles in 2007 and 2009, has been highly anticipated after missing the entirety of the 2015 season.

"I'm excited to be back," said Stewart. "As many years you come up here, the feeling is always the same. It's tense and everyone is ready to get out on the track. And I could look at it as I'm one of the old guys or I could look at it as I'm the more experienced guy. This off-season was one of the best year's I've ever had and I'm looking forward to all the positives as well as overcoming the negative this season. In the end I think the year off helped make me a better person."

Following the fold of his TwoTwo Motorsports team in 2015, two-time champion Reed announced a return to his Factory Yamaha roots just yesterday with the formation of the Monster Energy/360fly/Chaparral/Yamaha Factory Racing.

"As one of the older guys up here [at the press conference], I'm able to learn and take away experiences throughout my career - including being a former team owner," explained Reed. "I have no regrets and wouldn't change anything about owning my own team, but it's time to look to the future and I'm looking forward to this season."

The fact that there were 13 riders on the stage, all either with a championship (450SX or 250SX) or a 450SX Class win to their credit, is a testament to the stacked field and incredible depth of talent that Monster Energy Supercross will showcase in 2016.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...tocross/top-riders-preview-supercross-opener/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oklahoma City Mile Added To 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule​*
AMA Pro Racing and event promoter BrassMonkey Promotions LLC have partnered to put Oklahoma City back on the map of professional dirt track racing.

The Oklahoma City Mile has been added to the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track schedule on Saturday, June 18 at the newly renovated Remington Park.

"There's a lot of excitement because there hasn't been anything like this here in over 15 years," said Shawn Brassfield, promoter of the Oklahoma City Mile. "Since the speedway at the fairgrounds was torn down, fans have been missing the sport and are excited about the return of racing."

AMA Pro Flat Track last visited Oklahoma City in 1999, when 7-time Grand National Champion Chris Carr took home a Half-Mile victory.

The 2016 event will mark the first Mile event held in the Sooner State, but the racing action is only part of the story.

The off-track entertainment will inundate fans with an abundance of family-friendly activities for the Father's Day weekend.

"Our aim is to create an event that's not just for the hardcore race fan, but a great family-friendly outing for Father's Day as well," said Brassfield.

BrassMonkey's vision for the Oklahoma City Mile is to make it an entertainment experience.

They plan to give the 50-million-dollar venue an atmosphere that resembles a carnival by transforming the infield into a "fun zone," with face painting for children and over-the-top entertainment for adults.

For more information, please visit the Oklahoma City Mile website at http://okcmile.com/. To purchase tickets for the event, please visit http://www.stubwire.com/events/okcmile/2016/.

*Next Up:*

The 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season will once again kick off with a doubleheader at the DAYTONA Flat Track during Daytona's Bike Week festivities. The twin short track races will take place at the "World Center of Racing" on Thursday and Friday, March 10 & 11. For additional information and to purchase tickets, please visit http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/Events/2016/DAYTONA-Flat-Track/DAYTONA-Flat-Track.aspx.

*How to Watch:*

FansChoice.tv is the official home for live streaming coverage of AMA Pro Flat Track events. The site also provides coverage of IMSA's development and single-make series, and NASCAR's touring and weekly series. Catch all the action at http://www.FansChoice.tv.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64197


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey: "Our Plans Won't Change"​*
Rain or moonshine tomorrow night, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey says he can't be any more ready than he is now for tomorrow's opening round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series at the open-roof Angel Stadium in Anaheim, California. According to current forecasts, some rain could roll in about the time the starting gate drops tomorrow night, but he told Cycle News that he really isn't worried if the race is a wet one.

"We're all in the same position as riders and teams, and what the track is going to be is what it's going to be," he said. "The most important thing is that we've done everything we can up to this point. We've prepared in the dry conditions and we have ridden in the wet to prepare ourselves for a mud race if that's what happens. Actually, that can happen at any moment in the season, so you have to be ready for that. Whatever happens we'll make the most of it.

"It [wet weather] could throw a bit of a curve ball but at the same time our plans won't change," he added. "Either way, we have to go out there and get the job done and do the best you can. Sometimes that is to survive; mud really isn't that bad, it's just more slippery. We're hoping it's going to be a dry day, but whatever it is, we'll make the most of it."

At Anaheim 1 last year, Dungey finished fourth. It was the only time all year that he didn't finish on the box, so he knows that a less-than-ideal start to the series doesn't mean a complete disaster. He certainly proved that in 2015, but a good start, he says, certainly doesn't hurt.

Dungey shows of his 2015 Supercross championship ring that was presented to him at Thursday's Anaheim 1 Pre-race press conference. Photography Kit Palmer
"You always want to perform but you have to be careful about your expectations, that's where you can really get yourself into a bind," he said. "I think the best thing you can do is just get out to the best start that you can and do the best you can lap by lap, corner by corner. If you do your job right, you just might find yourself with a win.

"You have to break it all down, yeah, you definitely can't win it [the championship) at the first race but you can't really lose it [barring an injury] either, but you don't want to start off with a 25-point deficit, then you really have your work cut out for you. It's the first race and everybody likes to go wild, so you almost have to watch out for everyone going crazy, you don't want to do something stupid, but a lot of guys get ahead of their selves, so it's important not to do that."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/ryan-dungey-our-plans-wont-change/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dunlop CoTA MotoAmerica Tire Test For March 23-24​*
MotoAmerica and series control tire supplier Dunlop have announced a two-day test at the Circuit of The Americas (CoTA) in Austin, TX on March 23-24, in what will be the final shakedown for competitors ahead of the season opener at the same venue on April 8-10. The test will be open to all AMA licensed competitors in the Superbike, Superstock 1000, Supersport and Superstock 600 classes.

"We're looking forward to heading to CoTA again to test," said MotoAmerica partner Chuck Aksland. "Last year's test there was productive for the teams and for MotoAmerica as we embarked on our first season. This year we're looking to making things bigger and better and it all starts again in CoTA. Dunlop has really stepped up in preparation for the new season and this test will give our teams and riders a chance to try the latest tires at the same venue where we will open the season."

The test will bookend the off-season schedule started by the Dunlop tire test at Thunderhill in northern California last December. For CoTA, Dunlop will bring over 400 tires to test, including 12 different spec fronts and 14 different rears.

"It's great to hear that we get the chance to test at CoTA before we start the season there," said MotoAmerica Superbike Champion Cameron Beaubier. "It's always good to test where we race so I'm looking forward to the test. We had some great battles in Texas to start the season last year and I expect more of the same this year. We need to be ready and bring our A game and the test is the first step to doing just that."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/dunlop-cota-motoamerica-tire-test-for-march-8-10/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Most Intense Interview of The Week: Reigning Champion Kyle Regal​*
Veteran Rider Begins His Title Defense Saturday Night

With the official start of the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season just hours away on Saturday, January 9, from Cincinnati's U.S. Bank Arena, the most intense riders on the planet will begin their journey to claim the Ricky Carmichael Cup. The rider they'll be chasing in that quest is Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Kyle Regal.

The defending AMSOIL Arenacross Champion will wear the number one for the first time in his career and while he's been on the professional scene for many years, Regal believes he's just getting started. He's learned a lot in just two seasons of arenacross competition and feels no pressure in defending his title, a sign of the maturity and mental strength that Regal attributes to his recent success.

AMSOIL Arenacross caught up with the reigning champion to get his thoughts on the upcoming season and his path to stardom.

*Kyle, only a couple days remain until the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season and your title defense begins. How was your offseason and how are you feeling heading into Cincinnati on Saturday night?*

The offseason was good. I didn't do too much racing, but I did a lot of riding. I'm really looking forward to racing with the number one [plate]. It's something I've never done before, so I'm looking forward to that part of it. I had a little bit of a crash a little while back, but I'm feeling good going into the first round. I'm not going to do anything crazy; it's a long season and the points will reset [for the Race to the Championship]. I really just need to be in the hunt [at the end] and honestly I'm just excited to be racing with the [number] one.

*You'll be back on a Husqvarna this season, but you'll have some new surroundings at Junior Jackson's Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing effort. How has that transition been and how do you feel with everything?*

Everything has been going great so far. The bike is really really good; we did some testing in South Carolina a few weeks ago and everything felt great. I'm really looking forward to having a suspension and motor guy each weekend. It will be good to make changes [as needed] and have someone to watch over the bike. We'll be able to use that to our advantage and stick out from the rest.

*You mentioned the points resetting for the Race to the Championship. Knowing that is down the road, how do you approach the first part of the season?*

I just like to feel out the series honestly. Last year I finished 15th at the first round and then ended up having a 20-point lead when the points reset. It's a long series and we have some rounds where we race two nights; in Colorado we'll race three nights. There's 34 points available each night and they'll add up quick, so I just need to stay up front as much as I can, get good starts and stay off the ground. If I can do that I think I should be fine.

*To what do you attribute your progression into a championship contender last season? What started to click for you to make you arguably the most consistent rider in the series?*

I'd honestly say the mental side of it. I think the first win I ever had was in Colorado Springs and after that it was a deal where I felt like I belonged up there. I just improved on the mental side of racing, where the previous year I was putting in the work but just never got a win. Last year was really cool to get my first win and then win the championship; there were a lot of ups. So, my biggest thing looking ahead to this season is to just be the best I can be. I'm training in California now so hopefully I can use that to my advantage.

*Do you feel any pressure having the number one plate? You seem excited and looking forward to the opportunity that comes with it. Is this ultimately just like any other season for you?*

I'm approaching it the same as I did last year, or any year before that. I've got an amazing bike that I know will be really good off the line, so I'm really just focusing on taking it one race at a time. I want to be smart and be in the mix for race wins because last year I think I had seven or eight wins, which is a lot, and I want to be better than I was a year ago. To start off with a win in Cincinnati would be really cool, but at the same time it's a long series and there are plenty races, and I got to be smart.

*We all remember how things ended last season with you and Jacob Hayes in your battle for the title. It pretty much epitomized the intensity of AMSOIL Arenacross. When you look at Jacob and the rest of your challengers, do you think you have a tough task ahead of you to repeat and be at your absolute best each and every weekend?*

Yeah, for sure, but you can just look at last year. We raced hard against one another and there were several guys that were winning, but at the end of the day it takes consistency and you have to be smart when the races matter. There's only a few rounds in the Race to the Championship and one mistake can cost you the championship. Whatever happened last year happened last year and now it's just another race. Yeah, I got taken out, but then again at the same time it was the best day I've ever had on a motorcycle because I won the championship, so I can't dwell on it.

*You've been racing professionally for many years and your career path up to this point has been filled with ups and downs. What has been the biggest advantage of all that experience in making you the rider you are today?*

I think it goes back to being raised by my step dad, Mark. He was really hard on me and taught me to never give up. It was rough at times, but he had the construction mentality. He was raised learning nothing comes without hard work and that's the way I was raised. I just never gave up, honestly. There were a couple times where I got hurt and I was off the radar a little bit without a ride, but two years ago Jeff Quick and Zak Mashburn came to me asking to give it one last try. I was spending all my money and riding, but not making enough racing so they begged me to give it one last shot. The said they'd support me and help me do it, which brought me to arenacross where I finished fourth in the series [in 2014]. I just wanted to finish the whole series that season and then got the opportunity to race for TUF Racing last year on a Husqvarna. I got the championship and it's been awesome. When I look back, it always goes back to never giving up. That's not how I was raised and it's cool to see it finally pay off, but this is just the start for me I believe. Hopefully I can repeat what I did last year and eventually make my way to [Monster Energy Supercross] in 2017.

*I know you've dedicated a lot of time to training young riders and helping out with their racing. What made you want to mentor the sport's future competitors and what does it mean to you to give back to the sport that has given you so much?*

It's been really cool. I started back with Zak Mashburn and his son, Parker who was an amateur racer, when I was like 15. I started to help Zak teach classes even before I started winning as an amateur. I was always into helping people and teaching stuff that I had learned. When you're on the bike it's easier to explain to a rider how to feel it rather than someone who hasn't been riding. That's when I first started getting interested in it and over the last few years I've gotten even more into it because I wasn't doing anything in the summers. My parents used to own their own motocross track so I knew how to prep it for kids, then I'd teach them during the summer and even taken them to the line at major amateur nationals. It was just fun for me. I felt like it helped me develop the mental side of the sport because I could understand how to approach a race by helping them. I started believing in myself after working with the kids and seeing their success, then stepped up everything for myself and my racing. It's cool to see it all come together.

_Season opening action Saturday night in Cincinnati will start at 7 p.m. ET. Broadcast coverage of the first race of the 2016 season can be seen on FS1 on Saturday, January 16, at 11 a.m. ET._

*Source:*
http://www.arenacross.com/news/2016/jan/08/most-intense-interview-week-reigning-champion-kyle-regal


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Webb Opens Anaheim 1 250 West Supercross With Victory​*
Cooper Webb has the pressure of high expectations, but the No. 1 plate holder did what was most thought he would, by scoring the win in the opening round of the Monster Energy AMA 250 West Region Supercross race in Anaheim's Angel Stadium.

Webb overcame a sub-par start, but chased down leader Jessy Nelson around the halfway mark.

Nelson emerged the early leader ahead of Smith and Alex Martin. Webb moved up quickly from fourth to take over second on the third lap. On lap four Joey Savatgy and Christian Craig tangled while running near the front and something on Craig's bike hook Savatgy's machine and the separation was not clean.

Another leading runner Jordon Smith went down alone on lap six exiting a turn, but he got up to run fifth.

By about halfway Nelson built his lead over Webb to right at three seconds. Zach Osborne ran third, with James Decotis and Jordon Smith rounding out the top five.

In the second half of the race Webb started closing on Nelson. With five to go Webb had closed to within a second. That same lap Nelson made an error in a rhythm section and Webb wasted no time in striking and taking over the point.

In the closing laps Webb pulled clear and crossed the finish line with a 6.799-secnd lead over Nelson. Osborne rounded out the podium finishers. He was 19 seconds back from the winner.

In the end Nelson led 10 laps and Webb just five, but it was the final five that counted the most.

"Nelson has the reputation as a good starter, so I knew he was going to get a good start," Webb said. "But it's all about finishing strong. It's awesome to start A1 like this. I had a bad night here last year, so I'm stoked to end it this way."

Last year's A1 250 winner Jessy Nelson assessed his second-place ride. "I've got more in the tank I know that," he said. "I worked really hard this off season, harder than I've ever worked. I know I'm ready. I didn't get the chance to pump up in practice and get that lactic acid out of my system, so I kind of built it up in that race. I had more, but you can either end up on the ground in the first round or come away with some good points. Cooper rode awesome. He was on the gas for sure. Congrats to him. It was a good night."

Osborne opened last year with an injury, so was happy to start 2016 on the podium.

"I feel good about the night, although I was a little disappointed with how I rode in the main event," Osborne explained. "I was just a little too conservative in the beginning and let Cooper get away from me."

The series now moves to Petco Park in San Diego next Saturday.

*Monster Energy AMA Supercross Angel Stadium - Anaheim, Ca Round 1 - January 9, 2016 Western Regional 250SX Class Results*

Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha
Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM
Zach Osborne, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna
Jimmy DeCotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda
Jordon Smith, Belmont, N.C., Honda
Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha
Colt Nichols, Muskogee, Okla., Yamaha
Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki
Mitchell Oldenburg, Alvord, Texas, KTM
Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda

*Western Regional 250SX Class Championship Standings*

Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha - 25
Jessy Nelson, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM - 22
Zach Osborne, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna - 20
Jimmy DeCotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda - 18
Jordon Smith, Belmont, N.C., Honda - 16
Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha - 15
Colt Nichols, Muskogee, Okla., Yamaha - 14
Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki - 13
Mitchell Oldenburg, Alvord, Texas, KTM - 12
Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda - 11

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/ar...s-anaheim-1-250-west-supercross-with-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Anderson Gives Husqvarna Historic First​*
It was an historic night in Anaheim. Jason Anderson broke through to earn his first Monster Energy AMA Supercross premier event and in doing so also gave Husqvarna its first premier class victory in AMA Supercross history.

Anderson took the victory in come-from-behind fashion, moving up from seventh on the first lap, cautiously at first before twisting the throttle in the middle stages when he moved from fifth to the lead in the charge of the night.

Ryan Dungey made the best of what could have been a disaster. He crashed fairly early in the race before remounted and slicing his way back up to second by the checkered flag. He was 4.243-seconds behind Anderson at the finish.

It was Cole Seely who might be looking back at this race with what-ifs. He led 13 laps of the 20-lap final, had over a five-second lead at one point, but faltered in the closing laps and had to settle for third.

The track was in amazing shape considering the amount of rain the LA area received this week. Justin Barcia and Stewart nearly simultaneously nailed the holeshot on the first start. Barcia emerged the leader with Stewart second. Anderson moved up to challenge and the three ran bar to bar early on.

On lap three Anderson moved by Stewart and Stewart went into a 180 turn and Dungey came in hot on the inside, with his KTM's front wheel T-boning Stewart's Suzuki resulting in Stewart going down hard off the high side. Stewart was down in a bad spot and the race was red flagged.

The race was a complete restart.

On the restart Cole Seely took the holeshot with Eli Tomac right with him. Barcia came up to take second and Tomac and Dungey battled for third. Of the series contenders Ken Roczen was way back in 13th after a poor gate pick after being taken out in his heat race.

On lap four defending champ Dungey went down when Honda's Trey Canard took him high into a soft berm. Dungey was quickly back on his bike and running seventh. On lap six Canard moved by Tomac to take over third and looked to be charging hard to the front. A couple of laps later he got Barcia to take second.

But then Jason Anderson was also moving up. He got by Tomac shortly afterward Barcia. And then Anderson rapidly closed in and passed Canard, with the Husky rider clearly the fastest rider on the track mid-race.

Ten laps in and it was Seely continuing to hold the lead by 4.7 seconds over Anderson.

Barcia, Dungey, Reed and Roczen were in a big battle for fifth in the middle stages. Dungey, recovering well from his fall, got away and with eight to go Roczen got by Reed.

In the second half of the race Anderson was the fastest rider on the track and closing quickly on Seely. With seven to go Dungey got by Tomac for third.

Barcia fell late and dropped way back.

Anderson took over the lead with seven laps remaining with Seely only offering resistance for a short time. And that way the race. Anderson charged all the way to the flag to score his first victory.

Dungey passed Seely on the final lap and those two rounded out the podium. Tomac finished fourth in his return to racing and debut with Kawasaki and Roczen made a solid run, finishing the night strong to round out the top five.

"I honestly just felt good out there," said Anderson, who scored a podium at Anaheim 1 last year. "It was high intensity and I was coming through the pack. To pull off the victory and put a Husqvarna on the top is so unreal I can't thank everyone enough. I'm stoked right now and pumped to have a red plate on this white bike, I think it will look sweet."

Defending champ Dungey sounded about as happy as you might expect after recovering from the crash to take second.

"I was running pretty good and just kind of settling in," Dungey explained. "And then Trey came in and took me out. It's alright, I mean it's racing, but I was glad I rebounded. The bike is working good and after the heat race and what happened there I'm glad we rebounded and had a solid finish."

Seely was surprisingly upbeat for a rider who led 65 percent of the laps.

"I felt awesome out there until a little past halfway and Jason rode a great race," Seely explained. "Hats off to him and Dungey. I'm just excited to be on the podium. If you would have told me yesterday that I was going to be on the podium I would have been stoked."

The series moves to San Diego next Saturday, Jan. 16.

*Anaheim I Supercross Results - Jan. 9, 2016
450SX Class Results*

Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna
Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Kawasaki
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda
Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., KTM
Dean Wilson, Wesley Chapel, Fla., KTM
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM

*450SX Class Championship Standings*

Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna - 25
Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM - 22
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda - 20
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Kawasaki - 18
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki - 16
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha - 15
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda - 14
Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., KTM - 13
Dean Wilson, Wesley Chapel, Fla., KTM - 12
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM - 11

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/ar...-monster-energy-ama-supercross-win-anaheim-1/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Video: Weston Peick Punches Vince Friese​*
BREAKING: Weston Peick has been fined $5,000 & suspended for next week's race in San Diego following his altercation with Vince Friese.






*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gavin Faith Wins Amsoil Arenacross Opener​*
The 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season kicked off on Saturday night from Cincinnati's U.S. Bank Arena. Despite not winning either of the Arenacross Class Main Events, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Gavin Faith capitalized on consistency to take the first overall win of the season in his debut outing for the team, leading the way for a Team Babbitt's sweep of the overall podium. In the first race of the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship, Triangle Cycles Yamaha's Keith Tucker posted a wire-to-wire victory.

As the gate dropped on the first 15-lap Arenacross Class Main Event of 2016, Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Gared Steinke raced to the holeshot ahead of Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell and Faith. Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose was fourth while last year's top two finishers in the championship, Kyle Regal and Jacob Hayes, slotted eigth and 11th, respectively. However, on Lap 2 Regal, the reigning AMSOIL Arenacross Champion, went down right before the finish and dropped back to the tail end of the field.

Steinke kept a hard-charging Sewell at bay for the first half of the Main Event, but Sewell's persistence paid off on Lap 7 and he seized control of the lead. The top three remained Sewell, Steinke and Faith for the next few laps until Faith made his move to take over second on Lap 11. Sewell race to the checkered flag for the Main Event win, with Faith second and Steinke third. Blose followed in fourth while Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Hayes battled from outside the top 10 to finish fifth. Following his crash, Regal fought his way back to put his Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing machine 10th.






With his win, Sewell had the opportunity to pick the inversion for the second Main Event from three suitcases and ultimately selected the case with 0, meaning the field would line up as it finished the first Main Event.

As the field rushed out of the gate to begin the second Main Event it was Keith Tucker, fresh off his Arenacross Lites win earlier in the evening, who grabbed the holeshot with Hayes and Faith in tow. Steinke stayed close in fourth, followed by Regal and Blose. It was a reversal of fortune for Sewell, who crashed on the first lap and crossed the line in 15th.

Tucker maintained his lead despite heavy pressure from Hayes, with Faith just a few bike length behind, and the trio would stay that way for nearly the entire Main Event. However, on the final lap Hayes made his move and took the lead with a pass that nearly took himself out of action right before the finish. He maintained the momentum and secured the win just three tenths ahead of Tucker with Faith a close third. Blose was fourth with Steinke fifth. Regal's tough first night of his title defense continued on Lap 5 when he dropped a couple positions to seventh. He would drop another two spots on the final lap to finish ninth.

Faith's 2-3 results landed him atop the overall standings, narrowly edging out his teammate Hayes for the win by a single point. Blose completed the overall podium in third to give Team Babbitt's a 1-2-3 sweep on opening night for the second straight season. A three-way tie for third left Steinke in fourth and Sewell fifth. Regal ended the night eighth.

Earlier in the evening, Regal earned the win in the Head-to-Head Bracket Racing to earn an additional championship bonus point.

In the initial Arenacross Class point standings, Faith carries a one-point lead over Hayes in Second. Blose, Steinke and Sewell all sit tied for third, three points out of the lead.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, Tucker made easy work of the field after grabbing the holeshot ahead of NST/Spinechillers KTM's Lane Staley and Woodstock/TZR KTM's Scott Zont. Tucker opened a healthy lead over the field and maintained it throughout the 15-lap Main Event, taking the win over five seconds ahead of Staley, while Honda rider Henry Miller passed Zont for third. A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein put in an impressive ride to finish fourth after starting 10th, with FCC Motorsports Honda's Dylan Walker rounding out the top five.






Staley now has a one-point lead over Miller in the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class point standings, with Walker in third, three points back.

The 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season continues next weekend with the second round of the championship from Royal Farms Arena in Baltimore. Two nights of action kick off on Friday, January 15, and continue on Saturday, January 16. Both nights get underway at 7 p.m. ET.

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 1*
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
Keith Tucker, Fuquay Varina, N.C., Yamaha
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki
Justin Cooper, Cold Springs Harbor, N.Y., Yamaha
Cory Green, Nowata, Okla., Suzuki
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 2*
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
Keith Tucker, Fuquay Varina, N.C., Yamaha
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki
Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
Lane Staley, Chillicothe, Ohio, KTM
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna
Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda

*Arenacross Class Overall Results (Main Event Results)*
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki (2-3)
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (5-1)
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki (4-4)
Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna (3-5)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (1-7)
Keith Tucker, Fuquay Varina, N.C., Yamaha (6-2)
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki (7-6)
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna (10-9)
Justin Cooper, Cold Springs Harbor, N.Y., Yamaha (8-11)
Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda (11-10)

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/10/gavin-faith-wins-amsoil-arenacross-opener


----------



## Ckg2011

*Stewart Recovering From Anaheim Crash​*
Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing rider James Stewart's comeback train was derailed three laps into the Monster Energy AMA Supercross season on Saturday.

Stewart, making his first start in nearly a year and a half, sustained a concussion after being involved in an early crash at the Anaheim I circuit in California. Stewart was dazed after the accident and unable to continue the race.

It was a day that ended in threes. Stewart posted the third-fastest time in qualifying - a one-minute, 1.092-second lap - and finished third in his heat before wrecking on lap three of the feature.

Stewart is being evaluated and his status for next week's race in San Diego's Petco Park is day to day.

"James came in ready to race," Yoshimura Suzuki Team Manager Mike Webb said. "Everything was going to plan, maybe even better than we expected.

He was strong in timed qualifying, went out and qualified directly into the main from his heat race, had a great start in the final and then out of nowhere he ends up on the ground due to no fault of his own.

"It's a real shame for all the work he put into this comeback, but I'm hopeful he'll be able to bounce back soon and quickly put this behind him."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ocross/stewart-recovering-from-anaheim-crash/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jason Anderson: "I Think We're Both Going To Be The Top Two Guys."​*
"To get a win for Husqvarna, the first Supercross win is insane," Anderson said. "It's cool to go into the history books as the first 450 Supercross win for the bike. Man, I'm just looking forward to getting more of them.

"Your first win is always special, but adding weight to that victory was the competition itself. Unless you had a crystal ball, it was anyone's guess as to who would take top honors at Angels Stadium, Anderson added.

"I felt like you could not have picked a shoe-in winner tonight," he said. "All those guys on the gate are gnarly. And it's awesome to see the field that stacked. The competition is so crazy; it's insane. But it makes the victories feel that much better when you know that you're racing guys whom none of them are slouches."

Winning one however wasn't just a stroke of luck. Anderson has been working hard, grinding everyday since the Monster Cup back in October to prepare for 2016. To keep him honest was well-known trainer Aldon Baker.

But Anderson felt that his secret to success was not just Baker himself but his fellow champions (current and former) that train together in Baker's camp down in Florida-Marvin Musquin and the reigning Supercross/Motocross champ himself, Ryan Dungey.

"Working with him is awesome," he said about Baker. "But I also think it's the whole crew we have down there, we push each other everyday. That race scenario we had out there, we do two of those on Tuesdays. I think it's going to help us keep upping our levels."

If anyone wanted to go out on a limb and question the importance of preparation, the proof was in the results-an Anderson-Dungey 1-2 finish.

"I had Dunge' [Ryan Dungey] behind me," he said. "I think we're both going to be the top two guys. No matter if I'm first or second it will to be cool to be up there with him."

Perhaps a bigger reward for his hard work was being able to race for the win itself. Especially when you factor in that after he got a taste of the podium in his first Supercross race at last season's opener in Anaheim he struggled for most of his rookie season.

"The guys that I was racing against tonight and had to battle with were all guys that were just destroying me last year," he said. "To know that all my hard work and everything has come full circle is very cool. It's definitely a tough thing to do-to stick with it whenever you are having those struggles and not doing so good. But I felt like I just kept striving."

While Anderson is soaking up the glory of that first win, he's not resting on his laurels.

"We're obviously going to have more hard times, it's just the way the sport is," he said. "Everyone is competitive and those guys are going to come and try and beat me. I've got to be on my toes and hopefully come the end of the season, I'm there with a shot at the championship."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/jason-anderson/


----------



## Ckg2011

*HIBBERT DOMINATES NIGHT ONE AT CANTERBURY​*
After almost a four week break, the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series is back on track and ready to fly high. Canterbury Park has played host to Snocross racing for many years, a pristine venue that's always a favorite on the schedule for both the riders and fans.

A tight points battle has shaped up in the Pro Open Class with Tucker Hibbert(68 ) and Kody Kamm(53) both tied at 176 points with Tim Tremblay(11) close behind at 154 points.

*PRO OPEN*

Four weeks between the last race gives the teams a tremendous opportunity to revaluate and regroup before their next race, and that is just what Tucker Hibbert(68 ) did coming into the weekends event.

Tucker made a clean sweep in the heat races with a top finish in both giving him the top qualifying spot. Kody Kamm(53) who is tied with Tucker in points also battled hard in the heats with a 1st and 2nd place finishes.

With the new ISOC inversion rule, the top qualifier gets the last pic on the starting line for the Final which forced Hibbert into a less than ideal starting position. Some may consider this to be a minor setback, but not for Hibbert and the 68 Arctic Cat sled as they rose to the occasion and slammed down the Stud Boy Hole Shot.

Top runners throughout the season have been Kyle Pallin(324) and Kody Kamm(53), but not tonight as they neither would finish in the top ten. With a 14th place finish for Kamm, this gives Hibbert a nice point lead going into Saturday nights races.

Although Hibbert was awarded the Stud Boy Hole shot, Logan Christian(43) on the Christian Brothers sled when handlebar-to-handlebar down the front stretch and over the AMSOIL Finish Line jump, Christian would fall back after the FXR Turn where Hibbert grabbed a big lead over the field.

Petter Narsa(54) was in the battle early on for second, but Tim Tremblay(11) would overtake Narsa and begin to work on Logan Christian(43). Coming off the AMSOIL Finish Line jump Tremblay would go completely off the track giving the third spot back to Narsa.

After re-entry onto the track, Tremblay would get collected with David Joanis(115) who was doubling the rhythm section, who got into Tremblay and went for a ride. Joanis ended the night with a 15th place finish while Tremblay was able to regroup and finish the night in 5th.

While the laps continue to countdown, Hibbert is on a Sunday cruise with a sizeable lead over the field who rode a flawless uncontested race.

Through all the action in the middle of the pack, Adam Renheim(311) was there to continue to move forward and take advantage, halfway through the race, Renheim was in contention with Narsa for third place. Renheim would make his move on Lap 10 in a great pass for 3rd.

Logan Christian(43) sitting comfortably in 2nd finds himself off the sled after landing on downside of the AMSOIL Finish Line jump, it would be Adam Renheim(311) who would be there to move into the 2nd spot where he would finish followed by Narsa in 3rd and taking top honors would be Tucker Hibbert(68 ) who rode flag-to-flag in the lead, "I was very happy with my riding tonight." said Hibbert, "We regrouped after the first two rounds of racing and made the changes we needed to make coming into tonight." explained Tucker.

*PRO OPEN RESULTS:*
1) Tucker Hibbert(68 )
2) Adam Renheim(311)
3) Petter Narsa(54)
4) Logan Christian(43)
5) Tim Tremblay(11)
6) Lincoln Lemieux(13)
7) Corin Todd(36)
8 ) John Stenberg(259)
9) Ryan Springer(541)
10) Justin Broberg(168 )
11) Andrew Carlson(151)
12) Danny Poirier(312)
13) Kyle Pallin(324)
14) Kody Kamm(53)
15) David Joanis(115)

The Pro Lite division top in points rider Montana Jess has a twenty two point lead over Kevin Wallenstein(122) who is sitting in second with Maxime Taillefer(144) sitting at 120 points in third.

The young rider Elias Ishoel(200) is set to race after some much needed healing time form his injury from Duluth, as we have seen before this gunner is a sure bet to mix things up in the final, it is either checkers or wreckers.

It is Night One of the Pirtek National Snocross at Canterbury Park, it is going be exciting!

*PRO LITE*

As expected some great action was about to unfold at Canterbury Park for the Pirtek National Snocross Pro Lite Final.

Taking the Stud Boy hole shot after a close battle out of the gate was the Jake Angove(177) who took a 2nd and a 5th in the heat races.

Angove got out to an early lead followed by Elias Ishoel(200) and Travis Kern(201) falling into the third spot.

While challenging for the lead on lap two Elias Ishoel(200) was running through the rhythm section closing in on Angove when his sled stopped dead on the top of a jump leaving him out of contention for the remainder of the race.

Travis Kern(201) would be there to collect the 2nd spot and start to chase down Angove who was pushing out almost a 3 second lead on the field.

At the halfway point Kern would close the gap to less than 2 seconds and Kevin Wallenstein(122) was starting to make his move in on Kern for a great battle for 2nd.

As the laps came closer to the checkers, Angove would continue to hold the lead and go on for the his first ever Pro Lite win of the 2015-2016 Season followed by Kern and Wallenstein rounding up the top three on the box.

*PRO LITE RESULTS* 
1) Jake Angove(177)
2) Travis Kern(201)
3) Kevin Wallenstein(122)
4) Michael George(307)
5) Daniel Benham(221)
6) Korbyn Anderson(17)
7) James Johnstad(14)
8 ) Brady Love(444)
9) Brett Nastala(248 )
10) Luke Wollenberg(23)
11) Tyler Adams(705)
12) Maxime Taillefer(144)
13) Montana Jess(765)
14) Jordan Kraus
15) Elias Ishoel(200)

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/11/hibbert-dominates-night-one-at-canterbury/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Mark Worth to Miss Time Due To Elbow And Hip Injuries​*
Motorcycle Superstore Suzuki's Mark Worth sustained a dislocated and fractured elbow and a dislocated hip Saturday at the opening round of Monster Energy Supercross in Anaheim.

Worth, riding in the 250SX C practice, crashed in the first practice of the day. The practice was red flagged as Worth was attended to by medics.

"First off I want to let everyone know how much I appreciate the love and support I've received the last couple days it means the world to me," he wrote on Instagram. "Yesterday was pretty rough. Ended up having a nasty practice crash and dislocated/fractured my elbow and dislocated my hip. Could of been way worse so I'm very blessed to be able to walk on two feet."

There is no timetable on his return.








*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/11/mark-worth-to-miss-time-due-to-elbow-and-hip-injuries


----------



## Ckg2011

*T-TRAIN CLAIMS THE CLEAN SWEEP​*
Cold, cold, cold&#8230;Mother Nature welcomed the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series race fans with a beautiful evening of clear skies and sub zero temps.

If you are from Minnesota this is just another winter day, no worries just throw on your FXR Snowmobile gear and head to the track to watch the Pro's do what they do best, and that is put on one hell of a show! Despite the cold weather, a record crowd came out to see the action, cheer on their favorite rider and have one heck of a good time.

Quick recap from night one (Round 5) of the Pirtek Snocross National, in the Pro Open ranks, rider Tucker Hibbert(68 ) took top honors on the podium, Ross Martin(837) with an injured ankle is out for the night and Kody Kamm(53) who is riding with an injured groin has some bad luck with 14th place finish. In Pro Lite, rider Jake Angove(177) grabbed his first ever feature win of the season, points leader Montana Jess(765) looks to regroup after a 12th place finish and Elias Ishoel(200) tries to find a balance between checkers or wreckers and ride a good solid race from start to finish.

*PRO LITE*
After some great heat race action with Elias Ishoel(200) who came back strong with two 2nd place finishes, James Johnstad(14) grabbed a clean sweep with two heat race wins and Montana Jess(765) had to come up through the LCQ to claim a spot on the starting line up in the Final.

The Pro Lite division has proven time and again that there are no absolutes, it is anyone's game.

Out of the chute it is Daniel Benham(221) who takes the Stud Boy Holeshot with James Johnstad(14) tight on his heels over the AMSOIL Finish Line.

Coming into the Polaris Turn on lap one, Kevin Wallenstein(122), Travis Kern(201) and Maxime Taillefer(144) all get tangled up going for the same line with Kern and Taillefer both going down, all riders are able to continue on.

The hard charging Elias Ishoel(200) sits in fourth place in pursuit of Montana Jess(765). With the battle for 2nd heating up half way through, it is James Johnstad(14), Montana Jess(765) and Elias Ishoel(200) all fighting bar-to-bar.

Jess makes the move over Johnstad in the FXR corner followed by Ishoel moving into third and quickly making a hard charge into 2nd over the Air Force Fly Away jump.

The young rider Ishoel is on a rail and makes a big aggressive pass in the FXR Turn to take the reins and move into the lead, but it is short lived as Ishoel gets out of shape through the back stretch and off the track, slides back onto the track behind Daniel Benham(221) and then goes down in the Ski-Doo Corner.

Back up front it is Daniel Benham(221) followed by Montana Jess(765) and moving into third is Cole Cottew(21).

With only two laps to go and a two second lead, Benham is riding a clean race and takes it the AMSOIL Finish Line for the checkered flag followed by Montana Jess(765) and grabbing the third spot on the box is Cole Cottew(21).

*PRO LITE RESULTS:*
1. Daniel Benham(221)
2. Montana Jess(765)
3. Cole Cottew(21)
4. Jake Angove(177)
5. James Johnstad(14)
6. Michael George(307)
7. Nick Pattyn(98 )
8. Maxime Taillefer(144)
9. Zak Mason(63)
10. Brett Nastala(248 )
11. Travis Kern(201)
12. Jacob Blanshan(132)
13. Kevin Wallenstein(122)
14. Brady Love(444)
15. Elias Ishoel(200)

*PRO OPEN*
Grab the edge of your seat and the hold on, because the cold Minnesota air is about to get a bit warmer as the Pro Open Heat races fire up the night.

Big action, big crashes and big air all packed into some great racing. Kody Kamm(53) (riding injured) had a bad first night of the Pirtek National Snocross comes back with a 2nd and 1st place finish in the heats.

Tim Tremblay(11) throws down two 1st place finishes and Tucker Hibbert(68 ) goes for a wild ride in the 2nd Heat landing him a spot in the LCQ where he would take 1st and move onto the Final.

On the line, the riders wait for the green to go, when the flag drops, fifteen sleds into the turn, it is Petter Narsa(54) who gets the Stud Boy Holeshot and into the RAM Corner first followed by Hengtes Racing Teammate Kody Kamm(53) who takes over first in the FXR Turn.

Front row start, back row start, does it really matter if you are Tucker Hibbert(68 ), after the LCQ transfer, Hibbert settles into the back row on the start, out of the gate finds a good line slides in mid-pack on lap one.

While Kamm(53) is extending his lead over the field, Hibbert is making his move through the field and up to the 4th spot by lap three and setting his sights on Lincoln Lemieux(13).

With the snow dust heavy in the air, the visibility for the riders gets less with each lap completed.

Tucker is on the fast path and now in the battle for third, Lemieux tries to hold off Hibbert, but the T-Train makes quick work in the Ski-Doo Turn and takes over 3rd after starting from the back row.

Only two riders now in the way of another top spot on the Podium for Hibbert, Kamm(53) and Narsa(54) continue to pilot the Hentges Racing Polaris sleds toward the checkers as the race approaches the mid point.

It is a six second difference between 3rd and 1st, Hibbert has some work to do as each lap gets marked in books and only 9 laps to go.

Hard into the FXR Turn, Hibbert squares up and makes the move on Narsa(54) and slides into 2nd, Narsa battles back over the Air Force Fly Away jump, but it is not enough to hold off Hibbert who still has a six second deficient to overcome now with only six laps to go.

With only a few laps to the win, Kamm approaches the FXR Turn and gets into trouble landing a double on the edge of the track, goes off track and gets tossed over the bars hard ending the chances to take the win and tighten the points gap for first.

After a bad break for Kamm, Hibbert is able to capitalize and move into first and go onto to make it a sweep at the Pirtek Snocross National in Shakopee, MN.

Petter Narsa(54) grabs 2nd and holding onto 3rd is Lincoln Lemieux(13) on the AMSOIL/Air Force/Rockstar Ski-Doo. Patience, a little bit luck and a never give up tenacity, pay off for the T-Train.

"I got another win, I am blessed and super thankful for that. Kody Kamm, he had that race won, I wasn't going to catch him, the only reason I won was maybe a little bit of patience or experience or something, Kody was riding really strong. You can't count anyone out until the last lap, the last corner." explained Tucker.

*PRO OPEN RESULTS:*
1. Tucker Hibbert(68 )
2. Petter Narsa(54)
3. Lincoln Lemieux(13)
4. Logan Christian(43)
5. John Stenberg(259)
6. Tim Tremblay(11)
7. Adam Renheim(311)
8. Danny Poirier(312)
9. Corin Todd(36)
10. Justin Broberg(168 )
11. Jake Scott(42)
12. Corey Watkinson(173)
13. Trevor Leighton(3)
14. Mathieu Morin(27)
15. Kody Kamm(53)

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/11/t-train-claims-the-clean-sweep/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Team BTO Sports-KTM-WPS Team Transporter Burglarized​*
Unfortunately, last night the BTO Sports-KTM-WPS team transporter was broken into and over half of the team's inventory was stolen.

The burglary took place in the Murrieta, CA, area, and the team is asking for the entire industry to come together via the Internet, social media and any avenues they may have to catch the thieves.

The thieves made away with approximately $200,000 in team inventory, ranging from factory parts for the team's race equipment, down to team staff radio headsets, and rider's personal items. A number of these items stolen are extremely identifiable, and are one-off race team items.

*Provided below is a list of the key items for every industry folk to be on the look out for if possible:*

- Factory KTM race parts - not available for purchase and standout items

- Team wheelsets (black Excel A60 rims, Orange/Carbon Fibre wrapped Talon hubs)

- Team BTO graphics kits, specifically shroud kits (these are 2016 versions that carry the logos for BTO, KTM, FMF, RTech and FX. They are the only printed version of this in existence)

- FMF TI exhaust, with Carbon Fiber canister tips and orange KTM graphic

- Talon rear sprockets, Orange team color

- RH 2 Way radio headsets (8 full radios & headsets, color carbon fibre, brand new from A1)

- ODI oversized bars and white half waffle grips

There were many more parts and items stolen, however the above represent key items for all of our industry friends to be on the look out for. Items such as the shroud graphics, are the Factory Effex brand and were one-off digital prints for Anaheim 1, and can be easily identified.

Cash Reward $2500: There is a $2500 cash reward being offered for any key information leading to the return of the stolen team equipment.

Please help us come together as an industry and catch these thieves. If anyone has any information on the stolen items, or have any tips please contact either the Riverside County Sheriff's Department at 951-696-3000 or team BTO Sports directly at [email protected] .

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/11/team-bto-sports-ktm-wps-team-transporter-burglarized


----------



## Ckg2011

*Robby Bell Off To Fast Start In WORCS​*
Robby Bell is off to a good start in defending his number-one plate in the WORCS Series. The Kawasaki rider came away with the victory in the opening round in Taft, California, January 10.

Bell got out in front early, lost the lead for a short time when he pitted, and then went on to score the win, just like he did last year here at this same venue.

He couldn't completely relax, though. Honda rider Justin Jones kept him honest through out the race and ended up finishing second.

Third went to Blayne Thompason (Yamaha), followed by Justin Seeds and Colton Udal.

Logan Chambers won the Pro 2 class, while Dante Oliveira (KTM) claimed the Pro 2 Lites win.

*RESULTS*

*PRO*
Robby Bell (Kaw)
Justin Jones (Hon)
Blayne Thompson (Yam)
Justin Seeds
Colton Udal (Hon)

*PRO 2*
Logan Chambers (KTM)
Travis Chambers (Hon)
Thor Amador (Hus)

*PRO 2 LITES*
Dante Oliveira (KTM)
Jarett Megla (Hon)
Preston Campbell (Hon)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/robby-bell-off-to-fast-start-in-worcs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*PAIR OF TOP 10 FINISHES BOOSTS CORIN TODD IN PRO OPEN STANDINGS​*
Corin Todd worked from a back row starting position in Friday night's Pro Open main event to claim a seventh place finish at round number five of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross tour in Shakopee, Minnesota.

The course layout at the Pirtek National is always a favorite among riders and spectators and this year's version brought a unique twist that featured an elevated staring line. While the raised start presented a quick learning curve for competitors, it was a big hit with the record crowd that was on hand, despite the sub-zero temperatures that moved in on Saturday.

Todd improved his qualifying efforts on day two, moving straight to the front row of the final. A couple of mistakes ended a chance at a top five but Todd was able to hold on for a ninth place finish and improve one position in the season standings.

Trevor Leighton struggled to get comfortable on his machine throughout the weekend. Typically strong at the Canterbury Park venue, Leighton was making his first start here on an open mod sled where the balance between high horsepower and a technically difficult track can be a challenge for the most seasoned veteran.

Leighton did make the main event on Saturday where he finished 13th.

Next weekend is an off date on the ISOC schedule, however, the team will be in Eagle River, Wisconsin taking part in the snocross portion of the World Championship Snowmobile Derby. From there we head west to The Deadwood Shootout in the Black Hills of South Dakota before moving on to Aspen and the Winter X Games on January 28.

*RESULTS *

*Round 5* Heat 1 Heat 2 Final
Corin Todd 4 5 7
Trevor Leighton 8 5 DNQ
*Round 6 * Heat 1 Heat 2 Final YTD Prvs
Corin Todd 3 2 9 8 9
Trevor Leighton 7 7 13 14 12

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/12/pair-of-top-10-finishes-boosts-corin-todd-in-pro-open-standings/


----------



## Ckg2011

*JAKE ANGOVE WINS ROUND 5, ADVANCES SIX POSITIONS IN PRO LITE CHAMPIONSHIP​*
Canterubury Park proved to be the perfect venue for rounds five and six of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series as the warm and spacious indoor seating of the first-class horse racing facility allowed fans to escape brutally cold temps and witness Jake Angove winning the first Pro Lite main event of his career.

Since joining the team in November, Angove has shown a growing sense of confidence and is riding both smart and aggressively. Throughout the weekend Angove finished in the top two in his qualifying rounds on three out of four occasions, all contributing to a rapid rise in the points standings.

On Friday Angove raced to an early lead in the class final and was never challenged. "This is what I've worked for my whole snocross career," said Angove. I was the tenth qualifier so I started on the way outside but just ripped the holeshot and never looked back. It feels really good."

The start to Saturday's final was not as good with the number 177 getting caught coming off the line in mid pack. As the race settled in he began picking off riders one at a time, while a couple of the front-runners where also dropping by the wayside. On the final lap he made a pass for fourth place, completing a very solid weekend.

Angove gained six positions in the class championship and is now fourth overall as the series heads to Deadwood, South Dakota in two weeks.

Ross Martin continues to recover from an ankle injury and did take part in Friday qualifying but was unable to compete for the remainder of the weekend.

*RESULTS *

*Round 5* Heat 1 Heat 2 Final
Ross Martin 5 3 DNS
Jake Angove 2 5 1

*Round 6* Heat 1 Heat 2 Final YTD Prvs
Jake Angove 2 2 4 4 10

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/12/jake...ances-six-positions-in-pro-lite-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*WARNERT RACING HAS A STRONG SHOWING AT CANTERBURY​*
Warnert Racing has another strong showing at the legendary Canterbury Park, in Shakopee, Minnesota. Both days saw great crowds and plenty of enthusiasm. Off track Warnert Racing and its partners had a great presence engaging the crowd with interactive displays, and giveaways throughout the weekend. On track Elias Ishoel, had a weekend that was plagued by misfortune. Meanwhile John Stenberg put on a great show on his way to a season best.

Opening night kicked off with a bang. Upon returning from injury, Ishoel set the fastest lap in Pro-Lite practice marking his return. In qualifying the Norwegian lived up to his nickname "The Viking" as he won both of his heat races. Heading into the final he was number one qualifier, where he quickly made his way to the front. However while battling for the lead, Ishoel had a drive belt failure, ending his night.

In Pro Open qualifying John Stenberg started Friday night with a respectable fourth in the first heat. Stenberg then followed it up with a third in the second heat. In the final Stenberg got off to a mid pack start and was able to make up a couple of positions. Stenberg Ended the night with an eighth place.

Despite the frigid temperatures on Saturday night, the presence of a large crowd resonated through the monstrous facility. In Pro-Lite qualifying Elias Ishoel rode smart and consistent earning himself a pair of second place finishes. In the final Ishoel got off to a mid pack start, quickly working his way to the front. Unfortunately while battling for the lead, Ishoel came off of his sled, shuffling him back to a 15th place finish.

In the Pro Open qualifying John Stenberg came out strong with great starts in both heats, which allowed him to contend for the lead. Stenberg ended qualifying with two second place finishes, making him third qualifier for the final. The great starts continued in the final, as John was able to maintain pace and battle with the front-runners, earning a season best fifth place.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/12/warnert-racing-has-a-strong-showing-at-canterbury/


----------



## Ckg2011

*TOUGH BREAK FOR TEAM LAVALLEE AT SHAKOPEE NATIONAL​*
Canterbury Park in Shakopee, MN was the host to Rounds 5 and 6 for the 2015/2016 ACS Snocross Series. With the cold weather amongst us, the crew was able to blow more than enough snow and make one of the biggest tracks we've seen at Canterbury Park. The track consisted of tight corners, big fly-aways, and something we've never seen before, a downhill starting line. Fans from all over the area packed the stands (indoor and out) and were in for an exciting weekend of racing.

Friday night / Round 5 kicked off with highs and lows for Team LaVallee. Zak Mason took 3rd in Round one and suffered from two hard crashes in Round two and the LCQ, eliminating Mason's chances for the Pro Lite final. Kyle Pallin had good qualifying rounds and was able to make his way into the Pro Open final in the front row. Off of the start, Pallin was mid-pack, worked his way up to 5th, and was on the prowl when an unfortunate off caused Pallin to fall back and finish in the 13th position.

Saturday night / Round 6 the snow conditions changed with a cold snap moving in. The track was ice-packed underneath with a sugary snow consistency on top, which made for an added challenge throughout the day. Zak Mason was looking for redemption for day two of racing. Qualifying well in his first two rounds, Mason made it into the front row for the Pro Lite Final. Off of the line, Mason came out mid-pack and ended up staying in that position finishing out in 9th place. In Pro Open, Kyle Pallin was LCQ bound in order to make it into the Pro Round 6 Final. In the LCQ, Pallin was looking good and riding strong, with only a few laps to go, Pallin had a mechanical issue with his steering post causing him to go off-track and was unable to finish the race and make it into the final.

"Shakopee was a tough one for our team. But this is racing and some days are great and some days, not so great. I am 100% confident in the ability of our riders, in our crew, and in our entire set-up. Looking forward to having a weekend off to do some more testing and get ready for Deadwood." - Levi LaVallee

RACE RESULTS - Rounds 5 & 6

PALLIN Rd 1: 5th Rd 2: 3rd LCQ: - Final: 13th | Rd 1: 3rd Rd 2: 5th LCQ: 8th Final: -

MASON Rd 1: 3rd Rd 2: 8th LCQ: 10th Final: - | Rd 1: 1st Rd 2: 4th LCQ: - Final: 9th

GRASSROOTS RESULTS - Rounds 5 & 6

Sport & Sport Lite Rider, Adam Peterson took 9th in Sport and 1st in Sport Lite. Evan Daudt made both of his Sport Finals with a 14th and 4th finish over the weekend. Pro Rider, Andy Lieders joined under Factory Polaris Team, Judnick Motorsports to fill in for an injured rider.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/12/tough-break-for-team-lavallee-at-shakopee-national/


----------



## Ckg2011

*'MONSTER' MIKE BACK ON TRACK!​*
Last Friday we went racing at the 3rd round of the Amsoil Championship Snocross Series in Shakopee, MN.

This is one of two events in the series that have added the Adaptive class which is also a great race to prepare for the upcoming Winter X Games at the end of the month. The course had plenty of snow which made for a challenging and fun race track!

There were four competitors in our class (unfortunately a few of the regular riders are out with injuries at the moment), we ran 2 qualifiers during the day and a Final which was part of the 'Night' show in front of the huge crowd.

I was having a blast and riding great&#8230; it's been over a year and a half since I lined up for a Snocross event. During qualifying I pulled into the lead down the front stretch in both races and finished with a solid lead.

I was definitely looking forward to the main event later that evening! Throughout the afternoon I had a couple interviews lined up with the local news Kare11 and CBS Sports to talk about our adaptive class and the upcoming Winter X Games.

Opening Ceremonies, fireworks and rider intros always gets the heart going! The adaptive class was lined up to run about half way through the program&#8230; We were treated to a 'much' rougher track than earlier in the day!

The Green light flashes and we were off the line charging into the first lap of the 7 lap final. It definitely was a challenge to ride smooth and pick my way through the chopped up track, I put my head down and focused on my lines and kept a consistent pace.

At the checkers I had pulled nearly a full lap lead over second place. I had a huge smile under my helmet&#8230;not because I won by such a large lead, but because our class was in front of a huge crowd showing what is possible with some hard work and determination.

The reality really set in for the spectators as we all hobbled up on the podium and they realized the physical challenges we all face.

However, those challenges all fade away when we can hop on the machine and pin the throttle!

*Next up:* Tune into TBS on Tuesday Night (Jan. 12th), I'll be hangin' with Conan O'Brien at 10:00pm CST.

Super excited for this opportunity! 2 weeks later we load up and head to Aspen for the ESPN Winter X Games.

Our Adaptive Snocross race is on Thursday Jan. 28th airing on ESPN mid-day.

By Mike Schultz.

Many thanks for the support from everyone! FOX, BioDapt, Fly Racing, B. Tuff, Wiggle Your Toes, Prosthetic Laboratories, Digital Ink, Unequal, Stud Boy, C&A Skis, DP Brakes and Warnert Racing

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/12/monster-mike-back-on-track/


----------



## Ckg2011

*JESS RACING PIRTEK SNOCROSS NATIONAL RECAP​*
Jess Racing notches another podium finish at Pirtek Snocross National Massachusetts native holds on to points lead in Pro Lite

SHAKOPEE, Minnesota (Jan. 13, 2016) - After a tough night of racing Friday, Massachusetts native Montana Jess bounced back in style on Saturday with a podium finish as Jess Racing completed Rounds five and six on the 2016 AMSOIL Championship Snocross (ACS) tour at Canterbury Park.

Jess, 18, of Westminster, was fast in Friday's qualifying rounds with a pair of second-place runs. During the final, he charged up to the sixth position from deep in the field before having a mechanical failure (broken shock) pitch him off the sled at lap six (of 10), sending him to a 13th-place finish.

On Saturday, Jess was forced into the Last Chance Qualifier (LCQ) to make the final before powering his way to an impressive second-place finish in bitter cold conditions (wind chills dipped below zero). The amazing rebound allowed him to retain the points lead by 22 over Michigan native Kevin Wallenstein.

"That was quite an up and down weekend of racing," a relieved and excited Jess said after Saturday's final. "Our Friday night didn't go as planned, but we don't suffer mechanical failure often so we knew we could bounce back. It took a little luck and misfortune by others to get here, but we'll take it. When I crossed the line tonight and realized where I finished, I was more than happy."

Unofficially, the points tally after six rounds of competition stands at 212 for Jess and 190 for Wallenstein. The gap remains at 22, just as it was going into the weekend. The teams motto of "never say die," was evident at Canterbury Park, where International Series Of Champions (ISOC) officials laid out the nicest track this sport's athletes and fans have enjoyed in quite some time.

Weekend results were mixed for Jess Racing's Pro Open rider, New York native and former Pro Lite champion Jake Scott. The pride of Port Jefferson missed making Friday's final by two spots in a talent-filled LCQ. On Saturday, Scott once again found himself in the LCQ yet this time secured a spot in the final. While not among the front-runners, Scott soldiered on to claim a respectable 11th-place finish. When you battle against the world's best riders, progress is measured in small increments.

"We had our share of tough luck, yet still came out of Canterbury Park with momentum on our side," team owner Carl Jess said. "Montana didn't let the bad luck on Friday spoil his weekend, and Jake bounced back and made the show on Saturday. For Montana to keep the red plate and for Jake to get more seat time on his Cat in a final is very satisfying. We'll get ready for the next one with a smile."

Jess Racing would like to thank its fine group of marketing partners for their continued support, including Arctic Cat, Central Mass Powersports, Woody's, Arctic Wear, Rox Speed FX and Malibu Boats. We simply could not compete at this level without their assistance.

Rounds 7 and 8 on the ISOC ACS tour are set for Jan. 22-23, 2016 at the Days of 76 Rodeo Grounds in Deadwood, South Dakota. For more info, go to www.facebook.com/Jess-Racing-339184942858218/

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/13/jess-racing-pirtek-snocross-national-recap/


----------



## Ckg2011

*CARLSON MOTO NEWS 1.12.16​*
No one said it was going to be easy as both Carlson Motorsports drivers made the jump to the elite Pro Open class for the 2015-16 International Series of Champions (ISOC) AMSOIL Snocross tour. Both riders have shown the speed and skill necessary to affirm they belong amongst the best snocross racers in the world. With riders and crew making gains through testing and practice, a new elevated starting line was unveiled at this past weekend's Canterbury Park national tour stop in Shakopee, Minnesota; placing a new hurdle to overcome at the iconic racing venue.

Snowmobile racing has become a wintertime fixture at Canterbury and the crowds this past weekend were huge, with fans filling the thousands of indoor and outdoor viewing areas for two days of premiere snocross competition. The indoor seating was especially welcomed as temperatures dropped throughout the day on Friday and hovered near or below zero for much of the day Saturday.

The team had spent much of the time in the weeks leading up to the race working on holeshots with the help of Bikeman Performance, and felt good entering the weekend. However an all-new starting line that was perched 8-feet in the air and "dropped" riders onto the track took preparation and tuning mostly out of the equation and resulted in a game of chance when the green dropped. Despite the unexpected new starting configuration, both Andrew Carlson and Ryan Springer found quick lines around the huge, jump filled track on Friday&#8230;both making the main event by way of the Last Chance Qualifier. Forced to start in the back row of the 15-rider field on a track where holeshots were extremely coveted, Springer finished 9th and Carlson close in tow at 11th.

With the temps even colder on Saturday, both riders were bitten by tough luck on the track, and despite their best efforts to regain ground, neither found themselves at the line for the final.

"Our equipment was solid all weekend," said team owner and manager Chris Carlson. "We had no major issues and both Andrew and Ryan are healthy&#8230;which is always important in a season as long as ours. We have a full week of testing ahead of us before we head to the "bull ring" (Deadwood, South Dakota)&#8230;our results were not want we wanted at Canterbury, but our team is getting stronger, our equipment is dialed in and our riders continue to show improvement with each race."

The Carlson team knows it's a long season and progression is the name of the game. Continued improvements from every aspect of the organization have the team on track to improve its results and confidence remains very high. The U.S. Air Force Deadwood Snocross at the Days of '76 Rodeo Grounds is scheduled for January 22-23 and fans can watch all the action as it unfolds online at Livestream.

You can also watch both nights of racing from Canterbury on CBS Sports January 16th at 10:00am and January 23rd, 2016 also at 10:00am. You can follow Carlson Motorsports on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram, as well as on CarlsonMoto.com.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/13/carlson-moto-news-1-12-16/


----------



## Ckg2011

*CB Recap 2016​*





*CB Recap 2016​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*LaMay, Owen Headed To Arenacross With TiLUBE Honda​*
After a successful 2015 season, which included two members in the top three and a successful campaign for the championship, TiLUBE is proud to announce the partnership with American Honda to contest the 2016 Arenacross series.

According to TiLUBE Honda's team manager, Dave Antolak of Tuf Racing, "We're thrilled to reconnect with American Honda, the brand who helped us achieve many of our six championships. While we weren't anticipating the late direction changes made by our 2015 season O.E.M. bike sponsor, we are even more confident that this will be an outstanding season by partnering with Honda, an established, trusted manufacturer."

Three TiLUBE Honda riders are contending for the arenacross championship for the first time: Ben LaMay, Jace Owen, and new comer to the pro ranks Dillon Cloyed. The team will debut in Baltimore this weekend, missing the first round due to overlaps of the last round of supercross in Germany where Ben and Jace rounded out that series.

TiLUBE will again play a crucial role as a team member in our championship effort.

Joe Murphy with TiLUBE: "It's great to have American Honda on board this year. With all the team members we have in place, we will be right in the competition, week in and week out, with hopes of a repeat."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/12/lamay-owen-headed-to-arenacross-with-tilube-honda


----------



## Ckg2011

*Weston Peick Issues Apology​*
AutoTrader.com/Monster Energy/Toyota/JGR Yamaha's Weston Peick has issued an apology for his actions at the opening round of Monster Energy Supercross on Saturday.

In the semi, Peick was taken down by SmarTop MotoConcepts Vince Friese, the second time the two collided in the race, after which Peick punched Friese multiple times before shoving him.

Peick was disqualified from the race and was suspended for Round 2 in San Diego and handed a $5000 fine.

*Below is his apology:*



> To My Friends, Fans and Sponsors,
> 
> While I have had some time to absorb my actions of this past Saturday night I felt it was important to apologize for the way I handled myself in the heat of battle. I must admit, I have been overwhelmed by the support I have received, but we know the race track is meant for just that, a place to race our motorcycles.
> 
> I can't ever remember a year where the depth of the racing field has been so strong. I'm looking forward to getting back to round three and racing the way I know how and representing my Sponsors and Fans to the very best of my ability.
> 
> See you in Anaheim.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Weston Peick


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/12/weston-peick-issues-apology


----------



## Ckg2011

*Anderson Leads Supercross To San Diego​*
The first of two Monster Energy AMA Supercross races at San Diego's Petco Park will take this Saturday, Jan. 16, with Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson leading the world's top riders into the championship's second chapter.

In the opening race of his Western Regional 250SX Class Championship title defense, Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb won last weekend's season opener in Anaheim and has his sights on his second consecutive win at Petco Park.

After a seventh-place start in the Anaheim Main Event, Anderson charged through the 450SX Class pack en route to his first premier class win. Anderson became the 11th rider to win the first 450SX Class race at the season opener.

"Honestly, I just felt great out there tonight," said Anderson on the win. "I was coming through the pack and just made it happen. You work hard to do this as a kid, and it feels great."

The 450SX Class race was initially halted by a red flag when Team Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing James Stewart and Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey collided on the second lap. Stewart was unable to line up for the restart.

Anderson began to cut through the field, taking over seventh-place on Lap 7 and moving into second place on Lap 8. Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely led the first 12 laps of the race before being passed by Anderson on Lap 13.

On lap three, Team Honda HRC's Trey Canard and defending 450SX Class Champion Ryan Dungey collided and Dungey went down, remounting in seventh place.

Canard advanced to third place on lap five and second place on Lap 6 before eventually crashing and losing several positions. Dungey pressed on and made a last-lap pass on Seely to finish second place. Dungey now has 17-consecutive podium finishes.

"I got off to a good start on the restart but crashed," said Dungey. "I am glad to have rebounded and to have a solid finish."

Seely finished third and now has seven career podium finishes and nine consecutive top-five finishes.

In the Western Regional 250SX Class, Webb remained resilient in his pursuit of back-to-back championships, moving into third place on Lap 1.

He patiently waited until lap 10 to pass early leader and Troy Lee Designs/GoPro/Red Bull/KTM rider Jessy Nelson for the lead and the eventual win. It was Webb's seventh-career victory.

"It's awesome to start the season like this," said Webb. "I don't like to lose so this really makes tonight great. I was patient and pulled it off. I'm look forward to next weekend in San Diego."

Despite leading most of the race, Nelson settled for second, just missing out on a second consecutive Anaheim Opener win. Nelson has been ultra-consistent, finishing inside the top 10 in 19 of his 22 starts. A win in San Diego would be the second of his career.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne finished third, which marks the seventh podium finish of his career. This weekend will mark his 40th 250SX Class start.

During last year's 450SX Class Main Event in San Diego, Canard earned his fifth career 450SX Class victory in San Diego. He tied Mike Kiedrowski, Kent Howerton, and Davi Millsaps on the all-time 450SX Class win list.

In the Western Regional 250SX Class, Webb earned his fourth career 250SX Class victory. It was his eighth career podium and 14th top-10 finish in 15 250SX Class starts.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cross/anderson-leads-supercross-to-san-diego/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Start Slidin' Today: Building a Honda CRF450R Flat Tracker​*
*It's cheap and easy to go flat-tracking. Here's how.​*
Flat Track is a hot commodity right now in the motorcycling community. Thanks to events like the X Games and support from MotoGP superstars Marc Marquez and Valentino Rossi, plus the whole Hooligan experience, the sport is gaining a lot of international exposure.

I have been around dirt track since the day I was born. I traveled across the country at just three weeks old to watch my father, Randy Texter, compete in the Camel Pro Flat Track series.

So, this sport is all I know, and sometimes I take for granted the accessibility of what I need to ride and compete at the professional level. But I love to see the sport grow and I thought it would be enlightening to share with readers just how easy and relatively inexpensive it is to set up a bike and start sliding sideways.

Years ago, it took a lot of extra knowledge to build a competitive single-cylinder flat-track bike. You had to purchase an aftermarket frame, machine distinctive parts and essentially build a custom motorcycle from scratch. Today, it's far easier to get into the sport thanks to increased use of DTX bikes, which are simply stock-frame motocrossers set up for racing flat track.








The Honda CRF450R is my bike of choice. With the support of our local dealership, Lancaster Honda, I have been riding one since I started racing in 2003. Fast forward to 2016.

Although the CRF450R has significantly changed since it was introduced in 2002, it still remains the 450 of choice for professional racers around the country.

What is special about my CRF450 that makes it competitive against some of the fastest professionals in the country? Nothing.

You too can set one up to race at a track near you and end up with a nationally competitive package. Here's the step-by-step process used in building my latest race bike.

Start off with a stock motocross bike. I ride Hondas, but just about any 450 motocrosser will work.

First on the list is getting the suspension set up for turning left at 100-plus mph. There are a lot of companies out there that specialize in flat track suspension, but I use Durelle Racing.

Davey Durelle, a former professional racer, will set up the suspension to suit your weight and experience level.

Durelle Racing also makes another essential part: 19" wheels. The bike comes stock with a 19-inch rear wheel, but it's a little too narrow (2.15 inches) for my liking. I go with a Durelle 2.5-inch front wheel and a Durelle quick-change 2.75-inch rear wheel.

The purpose of the quick-change rear wheel is to reduce time spent changing sprockets on race day.

I can also interchange the wheels on all my motorcycles, no matter what brand or engine displacement.

I just have to slide in a different hub, which takes about 30 seconds. They are really convenient and a must have in the Cory Texter Racing pits.

The AMA pro series spec tires are Dunlops, shown in the photos, which run about $400 a set and would last for 1-3 full days of racing.

For non-national events, you can choose a less expensive tire like Mitas that run $295 a set.

At the moment, my 2016 CRF450R is set up for the shorter-length tracks, so the engine is essentially stock except for a Web Cam and a Wiseco piston.

The stock motor is stout, with around 54.5 horsepower, but the addition of these parts boosted my numbers a little bit and gave the engine some grunt off the corners which is always a plus when lining up against some of the best in the world, or even your local fast guys.

Adding to the grunt is the Billbuilt exhaust pipe. Owner Bill Barrett specializes in flat track exhausts.

The system boosts low-end torque and makes the whole power curve better suited to flat track, and it also sounds great.















There are some other parts that I installed on this bike to give it some additional performance enhancements such as a K&N air filter to help it breathe better, Works Connection clutch perch to ensure I pull great holeshots and a DID O-ring chain for durability, because one snapped chain during a race can have you hating life real quick.

Throw in some CNC parts bling from Hammerhead Designs, a billet clutch cover from Barnett and some shiny 65's on the number plates and you have what you see here: A race ready 450cc Flat Track bike.

The MSRP of a 2016 Honda CRF450R is $8599, and if you don't mind buying used, there is savings to be had there.

Below is a cost breakdown of all the parts described. Parts with an asterisk can be considered optional, but I definitely recommend them if you're looking to be a competitive racer.

*Durelle suspension: $595
Durelle 19 x 2.5-inch front wheel w/ spacers: $671

*Durelle 19 x 2.75-inch rear wheel w/ brake disc & interchangeable hub: $1,041

*Web Cam: $405

*Wiseco 13.5:1 Piston: $282

*Billbuilt Exhaust: $575

*K&N Air Filter: $104

*Works Connection Lever: $156

*DID O-Ring Chain: $91

*Barnett Clutch Cover: $185

*Hammerhead Designs Billet Rear Brake & Shift Levers: $255

*Hammerhead Designs Billet Engine Plugs: $39

*Hammerhead Designs Case Saver: $39

*Number Decals: $65

*Honda CRF 450: $8,599

*Total Essential Parts: $1,266

*Total Essential/Optional Parts: $4,505

*Complete Bike with Essential Parts: $9,865

*Complete Bike with Essential/Optional Parts: $13,104

By spending between $1,326 to $4,565 in additional parts and $300-400 for a set of tires, you can have your own race-ready flat track bike. With the purchase of a steel shoe (I use a $225 Lightshoe), you have all the tools needed to become a flat-track racer.

I may be biased, but there is no greater feeling in the world than heading for a corner wide open, rolling off the throttle and pitching a motorcycle sideways. See you at the track, and maybe one day, next to me on the starting line at a Grand National race.

*RACING RESOURCE:*

It's easy to find a place to race, with tracks across the country offering every variety of flat track: outdoor, indoor, big tracks, small tracks, TT, north, south, east, west.

Check out this calendar maintained by super fans of the sport Mia & Chew that will show you where and when you can race:

http://chewville.jimdo.com/racing-calendar/. It also features links to many flat-track racing organizations and tracks in the US.

*Source:*
http://www.cycleworld.com/2016/01/1...50r-flat-track-racing-motorcycle-cory-texter/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Undiscovered Sport of Flat Track Motorcycle Racing​*
Flat track racing is America's oldest form of motorcycle racing, and over the years not much has changed. Many of the tracks are still the same, often on the same dirt, using the same grandstands and lights. The racers still arrive in vans with small teams like they did in the '60s and '70s. Fans freely walk through the pits and know the racers, and often the racers know the fans. The bikes have changed over the years, but you still don't see many mechanics, because more often then not, the racers are the mechanics. The flat track spirit, all in all, has remained rugged and raw. There are no umbrella girls.

One weekend in mid-November, in Las Vegas, was no exception. The AMA Pro Flat Track finale (held on Friday) and the first-ever Superprestigio of the Americas (held on Saturday) featured the fastest flat trackers in the country. This event ran on a 1/10-of-a-mile course in the Orleans Arena, making the races something like a fistfight in a phone booth. The track at the Orleans is essentially a bullring, and for such a seemingly simple loop - a dirt oval - its unforgiving arcs can lead to pure anarchy.

The finale began with the 2015 AMA Grand National Championship title on the line. Bryan Smith had the chance to take his first-ever title, being only seven points behind the defending champion, Jared Mees. Mees won the championship in both 2012 and 2014, and he placed 2nd in the 2014 Spanish Superprestigio, only losing to MotoGP Champion Marc Marquez. Both Mees and Smith live in Flint, Michigan, and have known each other much of their lives (Smith was in the Mees' wedding).

Smith was born into flat track. "The town where I am from - Flint, Michigan - is home to some of the best flat track racers ever," Smith said. "It is the Charlotte to NASCAR, or the SoCal to MOTO." Smith was mentored by legendary nine-time AMA Grand National Champion Scott Parker, who won his first title at the Sacramento Mile in '88. Smith has charisma and style, and he might be one of the few flat track riders who will make it to the mainstream. He is the first-ever X-Games gold medalist in flat track racing and he has a drink sponsor - Kid Rock's beer, Badass. But when it comes to winning a Grand National Championship, Smith has always been a bridesmaid, and this year the same story ran true.

In the semi, Smith crashed in turn four. "Stuff happens so fast on the short track. I got stuffed and then I stuffed someone and then bam, I was out," Smith said after the race. "I think it was the road racer John Kocinski who described flat track as 'catching a fish and holding on to that big slimy thing in your hands, and just when you think you have it, it slips out.'"

Brair Bauman went on to win the main event, and therefore Mees took his third National Championship.

The next day, the first-ever Superprestigio of the Americas commenced. The show started with hot laps by the grand Marshall Kevin Schwantz, followed by a pre-show of Vegas girls wearing sequins and feathers and surrounding an Elvis impersonator who serenaded the fans with fireworks. There was a sensational pre-race: the Super Hooligans, riding heavy custom street bikes, whose loose rules consist of having at least a 750cc twin engine on a bigger, stock frame (no dirt bikes or purpose-built vintage racers). It featured such misfits as Thor Drake of See See Motorcycles, FMX rider Drake McElroy and cult builder Roland Sands.

Drake, who dressed in all white denim, said he was first attracted to flat track racing for the "motorcycles, speed, and something to do on Saturday nights in the Pacific Northwest." Roland Sands, dressed in jailbird stripes with gold accents, is a former pro road racer (he was named the 1998 AMA 250GP National Champion), and he took a more practical approach to why he loves flat track racing. "It was the most fun and challenging way to train, and it directly correlated to road racing," Sands said. "It also got you super comfortable riding close with other riders. There's no other way to get comfortable riding close than to do it." Flat track is one of the favorite training disciplines of today's Moto GP stars, including Valentino Rossi and Marc Marquez.

Drake won the race and rode off on his prize, a brand-new Indian motorcycle that he said he would "take on a long road trip, maybe a jump, then make a full custom out of it. I can't leave anything alone." Mees went on to win the Superprestigio, and was presented his trophy by former flat track racer and jeweler Thom Duma, along with three feathered friends who handed out champagne.

Despite the history of the sport, the glitz of Vegas and the raucous competition, flat track still sits relatively in the shadows for most fans. Yet there is a movement into the light, and Steve McLaughlin, former racer and the "father of the World Superbike Championship," is the man trying hardest to widen flat track racing's appeal. McLaughlin's company, SMI, has been promoting races for the AMA Flat Track, including the finale, along with the promotion of the American Superprestigio. He is the descendent of another successful racer, John McLaughlin, who was known for helping to foster the modern era of road racing in America. John's father was another two-wheeled fanatic, a World War I motorcycle dispatch rider. McLaughlin's blood comes premixed with racing fuel, and despite the lack of butts in seats, he's persistent.

"I spent a half a million dollars on this event, and as you saw last night, I'm not making it back," McLaughlin said after the finale at the riders' meeting Saturday afternoon. Attendance was sparse on Friday, which could have been due to timing; the Los Angeles Auto Show and EICMA were happening simultaneously. But Saturday's attendance wasn't significantly better. And, outside of the arena, flat track also struggles for eyes. Every AMA Flat Track event is streamed on fanschoice.tv, but none of the races are on broadcast television, which makes it hard to grow new fans.

None of this brings McLaughlin down. He promises that this is just the beginning of a new phase for flat track, and he was able to get the Superprestigio broadcast on NBC Sports, which aired the event in late November. And if that isn't the spark that ignites the series to grand success, America's oldest sport still soldiers on, even if it means only a few seats are sold at a Midwestern state fair, carrying corndogs and ready for a show.

*Source:*
http://gearpatrol.com/2016/01/13/ama-pro-flat-track-championship/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arenacross Set For Baltimore Doubleheader​*
The 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season commenced last Saturday in Cincinnati with a competitive night of competition that showcased the depth of talent in the championship.

With the tension of the first race behind them, the world's most intense riders will contest their first two-night round of the season this Friday, Jan. 15, and Saturday, Jan. 16, from Baltimore's Royal Farms Arena.

In Cincinnati it was Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Gavin Faith who emerged from the fray in the Arenacross Class with an overall win in his debut outing for the team.

His triumph headlined what became a Babbitt's sweep of the podium with Jacob Hayes in second and Chris Blose in third. It marked the second consecutive year that Team Babbitt's accomplished that feat at the opening round and it puts the team in an enviable position heading to Baltimore.

With back-to-back nights of racing lying ahead, the potential for the championship to experience its first shakeup is there.

A year ago the two-night second round produced two different winners and set a tone of parity that carried on throughout the season.

Based on the competitiveness in Cincinnati, more parity is on the horizon in 2016.

While Team Babbitt's made a statement with its strong finish, there were impressive efforts from a variety of riders. Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell took the win in the first Main Event of 2016, but not without an intense battle against Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Gared Steinke.

In the second Main Event, Triangle Cycles Yamaha's Keith Tucker looked to be on the way to his first career Main Event win in the premier class until a last-lap pass by Jacob Hayes. Both Faith and Blose maintained spots in the front half of the field, leading to their overall podium finishes.

One rider who did not end up factoring into the battle for the win at the opening round was Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing's Kyle Regal, the defending AMSOIL Arenacross Champion.

Regal's start to his title defense didn't go as planned, resulting in an eighth-place finish overall, but he was among the fastest riders in the field and made his presence felt with a win in the first RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge of the season.

Although he faces a larger points deficit than he would have hoped for after the first round, currently 13 behind the leader, Regal is no stranger to a comeback. Just last year Regal finished outside the top 10 at the opening round, but fought his way back to win the 2015 title.

The veteran rider was adamant about patience when discussing the length of the 2016 season and this weekend in Baltimore presents an ideal opportunity to bounce back and reassert himself.

The talent in the Arenacross Class was evident and the stage is set for another thrilling weekend of intense competition this weekend.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class opener, Keith Tucker was in a class of his own en route to a dominant win but the early battle for that championship has NST/Spinechillers KTM's Lane Staley in control after a second-place finish.

It looks as though he will receive stiff competition from Honda rider Henry Miller, who finished third in Cincinnati, and FCC Motorsports Honda's Dylan Walker.

This championship battle is sure to take shape with two nights of racing on the schedule in Baltimore.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ng/arenacross-set-for-baltimore-doubleheader/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Animated Track Map: San Diego 1​*





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/14/animated-track-map-san-diego-1


----------



## Ckg2011

*INGLES PERFORMANCE CARRYING MOMENTUM INTO NEW ECS SEASON​*
Ingles Performance revved up for ECS opener after strong showing in ISOC Danny Poirier builds momentum in national events

PHOENIX, N.Y. (Jan. 12, 2016) - In most forms of motorsports competition, momentum is often what carries a specific team to a streak of consecutive wins or even championships. In the sport of snowmobile snocross, having momentum on your side builds confidence in both riders and the skilled mechanics who set up and maintain the sleds.

One of the northeast's top snocross teams is carrying a ton of momentum into the new year, as Ingles Performance prepares for the 2016 East Coast Snocross (ECS) series season opener on Jan. 23-24 at the Clinton County Fairgrounds in Plattsburgh, New York.

This charge of energy and enthusiasm comes not only from the potential of a greatly-improved 2016 Ski-doo MXZX 600RS, but also from a streak of strong performances by Ingles athletes in the first three International Series of Champions (ISOC) national events of the season.

Led by five-time northeastern regional Pro champion Danny Poirier, Ingles Performance riders have earned wins and podium finishes in Duluth, Minnesota; Fargo, North Dakota; and most recently, in Shakopee, Minnesota, at this past weekend's Pirtek Snocross National at Canterbury Park. Poirier notched his third straight Pro Am Plus 30 Final round win on Saturday, while he and teammate Mathieu Morin both earned qualifying spots in the Pro Open National final.

"The guys have had an impressive start to the new season," team co-owner Robin Ingles said. "Danny has been fast as always, and Mathieu looked strong in his first race after breaking his leg in Schaghticoke last winter. I'm pleased to see how Leo and Hunter Patenaude are running in the nationals; they are back in top form and should be contending for podiums throughout their season.

"I'm also excited about the potential for Joe Bishop, who is gearing up for a big winter in ECS Pro Lite action. We're all proud of the strong start seen thus far, and are anxious to get the new ECS season off on a positive note in Plattsburgh. Last winter brought great success across the board, so we're hoping to repeat that level of on-track performance. I'm know we're all excited for the opener."

East Coast Snocross is gearing up for a big season here in the northeast, with several new programs in place to support racers and entice new people to give the sport a try. Ingles Performance is headed to Plattsburgh and to every race with the goals of getting the best results possible each week for our riders, partners and the great folks at Ski-doo.

Ingles Performance would like to thank our many highly-valued marketing partners for their continued support; including Ski-doo, Woody's, C&A Pro Skis, ROX Speed FX, VP Racing Fuels, Fly Racing, 139designs.com, Moto Tassinari, NGK Spark Plugs, SPI (Speed Punk Images), Ale-n-Angus Pub, RFH's Restaurant and Motel, and DP Brakes.

For more information, please go to www.inglesperformance.com

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/13/ingles-performance-carrying-momentum-into-new-ecs-season/


----------



## Ckg2011

*PODIUM FINISHES CONTINUE TO PROPEL KC MOTORSPORTS​*
Racing at the impressive Canterbury Race Park at Shakopee, MN is always great for teams and fun for snocross fans, even when it's cold. The 2016 Pirtek Snocross National presented by Jimmy John's did not disappoint.

KC Motorsports had a great weekend, with riders continuing to forge through the ranks. Pro Lite's Travis Kern on the #201 Arctic Cat had great qualifying heats Friday, going 4 and 2.

Travis proved once again that he's a force on the track, getting an impressive start off of the unique elevated start line in the Pro Lite final, rocketing to the front. Kern held a steady pace, locking up the second place spot at the end of the race. "I was super pumped on how racing went Friday.

I can't thank the whole KC Motorsports team and our sponsors enough!" Travis was strong once again in Saturday's qualifying heats, going 2 & 2, however, an altercation in the final had him in 11th at the checkers. "I got a pretty good start, but a rider went down in front of me, which sent me back to last place. I managed to catch up and get 11th.

I'm feeling better than ever, my sled's dialed, and I can't wait to get to the next race in Deadwood, SD." Kern has currently moved up to 5th in the Pro Lite National points chase.

Jay Lura's weekend in the Sport class also had a very positive spin. Lura, aboard his #217 Arctic Cat, finished 1st & 2nd in the Sport qualifying rounds on Friday.

Jay's start in the Sport final shot him into 2nd, which he battled successfully to hold until the checkers flew. "This is a very competitive class and I know I'm racing against the best riders around.

It is always a great feeling to make the podium! I really want to thank my team and sponsors for getting me there." After 6 rounds, Lura is currently 11th in Sport National points.

Trent Wittwer continues to improve in his Sport class heat races, with 2nd, 5th, and 8th place finishes throughout the course of the Canterbury weekend. "Although he did not make the show, Trent is a talented racer & a tough competitor. He just needs a little bit of luck to put him into contention." said team owner Karl Christian.

The #333 Arctic Cat of Evan Christian was hot in Jr. 10-13 qualifying rounds, as Evan had 2nd place finishes in both. Even with a fast sled, the final, however, had Christian pinched out on the start, moving him into mid-pack and having to pick off riders one at a time. Although he ran out of laps for a podium, Christian found himself in 5th at the end of the race.

"I feel like we continue to move in the right direction, especially with what Travis and Jay accomplished this weekend, not to mention Trent's progression, & Evan's consistency to finish in at least the top 5. This is an extremely competitive sport and we just have to continue to progress and work toward our goals." said Karl Christian.

KC Motorsports would like to thank their sponsors for their continued support-Arctic Cat, Fly Racing, WPS, Triple 9 Optics, Divas Snow Gear, Studboy Traction Products, Rox Speed FX, Fox Racing Shox, Go Pro, Speedwerx, Finley Motors, & Christian Brothers Ford.

KC Motorsports will be making each Amsoil Championship Snocross National event throughout the 2015-16 race season. Next up is the US Air Force Deadwood Snocross at Deadwood, SD January 22 & 23, 2016. Follow KC Motorsports and riders Travis Kern, Jay Lura, Trent Wittwer, & Evan Christian on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, & Snapchat.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/13/podium-finishes-continue-to-propel-kc-motorsports/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Brett Cue, MotoSport Part Ways​*
In a post on Instagram today, Brett Cue announced that he and longtime sponsor MotoSport have parted ways.

Cue was a vital part of MotoSport's video program, starring in the series "Brett Cue All In," which followed Brett to different events around the country.

In the post, Cue said that he will turn his focus to working with the RIDE365.com/Honda Racing (Crossland) team.

Below is Cue's entire message.



> I want to take a second to give you guys an update on a few things. I've made the decision to part ways with MotoSport.com. The past two years plus that I've spent at MotoSport have been some of the best days of my life and I'm forever thankful. Living in Oregon, I was fortunate enough to meet some of the best friends I could ever ask for; I promise I'll be back to see you all soon! Looking forward, I can't explain how excited I am to be back home near my family. I will continue to work on the @ride365mx gear as well as helping the @ride365com Honda team. Things may be a little different coming up, but I promise this is just the beginning. No matter what, I can't say enough thanks for all the positive words from each of you! 2016 is going to be the best yet! @motosportinc @ride365mx @crosslandracing photo: @dagsom


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/15/brett-cue-motosport-part-ways


----------



## Ckg2011

*Thom Duma Fine Jewelers Named Official Jeweler For AMA Pro Flat Track For Third Consecutive Year​*
AMA Pro Racing is pleased to announce the renewed partnership with Thom Duma Fine Jewelers (TDFJ) for the third consecutive year as the Official Jeweler of AMA Pro Flat Track for 2016.

Throughout the season, racers will compete for the title of being Grand National Champion in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines and GNC2 series. At the end of the season, TDFJ will present two esteemed prizes to the first-place finalists of each division.

The champion of Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines will receive a custom engraved Rolex Daytona Cosmograph, which is the same piece that is presented to the winners of the prestigious Rolex 24 sports car race in Daytona Beach, Fla.

The GNC2 winner will once again receive a custom championship ring, designed by owner Tom Duma and crafted by the TDFJ team.

"These awards showcase the abilities of what Thom Duma Fine Jewelers can do," said Duma. "The ring is something that's truly one-of-a-kind and can't be purchased anywhere."

Not only has Tom Duma mastered his craft as a jeweler, he is also a Flat Track racing veteran, having raced in the Grand National Championship from 1976 to 1981. Duma's racing history has inspired him to create a unique collection of jewelry and has named it "The Racer Series."

"I know what it takes to race week-in and week-out, and the programs that racers have to go through to compete at that level," Duma continued. "That's the reason I want to give back to these guys, so that they have something to cherish for their accomplishments. But also, because it simply allows me to get back into the sport that I love."

In "The Racer Series" collection, sterling silver pieces have been transformed into dirt track bikes, number plates and elegant designs that can be purchased on the TDFJ.com website.

Duma's thought in creating this line was to give the opportunity for racers and fans to wear pieces of jewelry on a day-to-day basis keeping Flat Track racing on the forefront of their minds.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64210


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart Cleared To Race​*
Yoshimura Suzuki Factory Racing's James Stewart underwent neurocognitive and concussion management testing Friday afternoon and was cleared by Asterisk Mobile Medical Center personnel to race in Saturday's event at Petco Park, round two of the Monster Energy AMA/FIM Supercross Championship.

"James said he started feeling much better in the last couple of days since his Anaheim fall," said Yoshimura Suzuki Team Manager Mike Webb. "He was eager to get back in action and was happy he cleared all the tests and got the OK to race tomorrow. The team has been taking a cautious approach and we've made it clear to James that we only want him to come back if he's fully healthy and ready. It's his decision to race and we're putting our trust in James' decision and the testing procedure the series has in place to protect the riders."

Stewart was involved in crash, while battling near the front in the early going of the season opener last Saturday at Angel Stadium in Anaheim, Calif. He has been going through a regimen of rest and light training since Anaheim in anticipation that he'd be cleared to race in San Diego.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ross-motocross/james-stewart-cleared-to-race/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blose Strikes First In Baltimore​*
The second round of the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross got underway on Friday night, kicking off the first doubleheader stop of the championship from Royal Farms Arena.

Nearly one week after his teammate Gavin Faith took the overall win in the Arenacross Class, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose made it two-in-a-row for the team with an impressive overall victory.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, Custom Powersports Kawasaki's Austin Stroupe captured his first career AMSOIL Arenacross victory with a flawless race in which he led every lap aboard.

The first Arenacross Class Main Event is where Blose gained the edge that would ultimately carry him to victory.

Blose captured the holeshot and was able to secure an early advantage over Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Kyle Regal and his Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki teammate Jacob Hayes.

The top three remained the same for several laps until the action heated up for third with Hayes, Team Babbitt's Gavin Faith, the points leader, and Austin Stroupe.

Hayes and Stroupe would find themselves on the ground briefly coming to complete lap five, allowing Faith to take over third, but both riders recovered quickly.

Stroupe maintained a hold of fifth and Hayes remounted in sixth, while Blue Buffalo/Slater Skins Yamaha's Benny Bloss slotted into fourth. Hayes would encounter more misfortune in the whoops a few laps later and drop to the tail end of the field.

Blose continued to set the pace out front as Faith's forward progression soon saw him make the pass on Regal for second on lap nine.

Two laps later, Bloss was able to make the pass on Regal and move into podium position. When the checkered flag flew, Blose edged out his hard-charging teammate Faith by just over a second to take the win, leading all 15 laps.

Bloss, a Ricky Carmichael Road to Supercross competitor, earned his first career podium result in third while Regal finished fourth, Stroupe fifth and TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Jace Owen in sixth.

As the Main Event winner Blose had the distinction of selecting one of three briefcases to determine the inversion for the second Main Event. The Kawasaki rider selected the case with the number 16, meaning the entire field would be inverted for the final race of the evening and adding even more drama to the eventual outcome of the race.

When the gate dropped on the second 15-lap Main Event, Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell raced to the holeshot just ahead of Hayes and NST/Spinechillers KTM's Lane Staley. Blose emerged from the fray in sixth, with Faith 11th and Bloss 12th. Owen, who started fourth, made quick work to move past Staley into third.

After jockeying for position over the first handful of laps the field settled in and the running order went unchanged inside the top five. Blose was able to break into the top five and maintain the position, while Faith and Bloss both made impressive climbs from outside the top 10.

Sewell kept Hayes at bay and took advantage of lapped riders in the closing stages of the Main Event to become the first two-time Main Event winner of the 2016 season and bounce back from a 13th-place finish in the first Main Event.

Hayes' rebounded nicely from his troubles in the first Main Event as well, while Owen capped off his AMSOIL Arenacross debut with a strong performance. Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing's Gared Steinke was fourth, with Blose fifth, Faith sixth and Bloss seventh.

When the final points were tallied Blose's 1-5 finishes gave him the overall win by two points over Faith (2-6). The battle for third came between the young guns of Owen (6-3) and Bloss (3-7), who finished with the same point total.

However, by virtue of his podium finish in the second Main Event Owen was awarded the position. Nevertheless, it was a memorable night for Bloss who proved that he has the speed to battle for wins as he continues chasing his 
Road to Supercross points. Steinke rounded out the top five overall (7-4).

Defending AMSOIL Arenacross Champion Regal was sixth (4-9).

In the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge earlier in the evening, Hayes outdueled Blose for the win, earning an extra championship bonus point that helped him finish eighth overall for the evening.

Back-to-back overall podium performances by the Team Babbitt's duo of Faith and Blose have them atop the Arenacross Class standings after two races. Faith holds just a one-point lead over Blose heading into the second night of action in Baltimore. Steinke is third, six points out of the lead.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, Stroupe grabbed the early advantage with the holeshot, leading Lane Staley and FCC Motorsports Honda's Dylan Walker on the opening lap.

By lap two Stroupe was more than five seconds ahead of the field, but the battle behind him intensified. Staley and Walker battled for second, changing positions for two laps until Walker lost control in the whoops and dropped outside the top 10.

As that unfolded, A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein seized the moment to move from fourth to second. Stroupe was dominant throughout the Main Event and went on to lead all 15 laps. Herrlein set a torrid pace once in second and was the fastest rider on the track in the end, but settled for the runner-up spot ahead of Staley in third.

Thanks to two straight podium finishes to start the season, Staley maintained his lead in the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship standings and holds a one-point lead over Herrlein. Walker, who finished 11th, sits third, 11 points out of the lead.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ycle-racing/blose-strikes-first-in-baltimore/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hayes Sweeps Through Baltimore​*
The second round of the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross came to an intense conclusion on Saturday night inside Royal Farms Arena.

Following the trend set by his Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki teammates, Jacob Hayes dominated en route to his first overall win of the season, sweeping the Arenacross Class Main Events to give the team its third straight victory.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein led every lap of the Main Event to earn his first victory of the season.

Hayes' kicked off the night by grabbing the holeshot in the first 15-lap Arenacross Class Main Event, ahead of his teammate Chris Blose and Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell.

Points leader Gavin Faith found his Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki mired back in 15th. With the lead in his hands, Hayes seized control of the Main Event and enjoyed a healthy lead until Custom Power Sports Kawasaki's Austin Stroupe crashed on lap nine, resulting in a red flag that halted the race.

With nine laps completed, the Main Event had a single-file restart with Hayes positioned ahead of Blose and Sewell, who maintained their podium spots.

When the racing resumed, Hayes maintained his hold of the top spot and took the win. Blose finished second, with Sewell third. TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Ben Lamay followed in fourth, with MTF Yamaha's Keith Tucker fifth. Faith rebounded from his tough start to finish sixth, while reigning champion Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Kyle Regal was seventh.

Hayes was tasked with selecting the inversion for the second Main Event and selected the briefcase with the number 0, meaning there would be no inversion.

Despite having first gate pick, Hayes was unable to parlay that into another holeshot. Instead it was Regal who emerged from a congested first turn in the lead, with Faith second and Tucker in third. Hayes slotted into sixth, while Sewell and Blose had their work cut out for them in 12th and 14th, respectively. Out front, Regal looked to open a lead on Faith and earn his first Main Event win of the season.

Another solid start by Lamay allowed him to take over third from Tucker on lap five, and shortly thereafter Tucker crashed in the whoops. As that unfolded, Faith started to close in on Regal for the lead and made the pass stick on lap six in the whoops. Shortly after Faith took control of the Main Event, Hayes started his run to the front, passing Lamay for third on lap eight and then Regal for second on lap 12.

On the final lap, Faith appeared to have the win in hand but he crashed in the final turn, handing the win to Hayes. Regal followed in second, with Lamay in third, Herrlein fourth and Blose in fifth. Faith remounted to finish sixth.

Hayes' 1-1 effort was the first Main Event sweep of the season, with a five-point advantage over Lamay (4-3) and Blose (2-5), who finished in a tie for second. Lamay was awarded the runner-up spot by virtue of his better finish in the second Main Event. Regal was fourth (7-2) while Sewell (3-7) rounded out the top five. Faith settled for sixth (6-6).

Faith earned an additional championship bonus point earlier in the evening by winning the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge over Hayes, preventing his teammate from a complete sweep of all the night's action.

Thanks to three wins in the first three nights of competition, Team Babbitts'/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki occupies the top three spots in the Arenacross Class standings.

As the only rider in the championship to finish on the overall podium each night, Blose is the new points leader, with a three-point lead over Faith.

With the win, Hayes moved into third, four points back. Sewell is fourth, with Regal fifth.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, Woodstock/TZR KTM's Scott Zont raced to the holeshot ahead of Herrlein and Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Williamson.

Herrlein wasted little time moving to the front and was in the lead before the completion of the opening lap. From there he never looked back.

On lap three, Williamson made the pass on Zont to take over second and Barr's Competition Yamaha's Tyler McSwain followed into third.

The top three remained unchanged through the finish, with Herrlein taking the checkered flag nearly eight seconds ahead of Williamson.

McSwain followed in third, with Team DirtBikeMike KTM's Ben Nelko and Action Extreme Sports KTM's Jared Lesher rounding out the top five.

Championship leader Lane Staley finished seventh aboard his NST/Spinechillers KTM.

Herrlein moved to the top of the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class standings by virtue of the win and holds a five-point lead over Staley. McSwain is third, 13 points back.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...rcycle-racing/hayes-sweeps-through-baltimore/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey Takes San Diego, Supercross Victory And Points Lead​*
Defending series champ Ryan Dungey said there aren't many nights like the one he had in San Diego's Petco Park Saturday night and he said he was going to savor it. Dungey took over the lead on the second lap of the 20-lap round two of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series and opened a gap and then simply controlled it to the checkered flag aboard his Red Bull KTM. Once in the lead Dungey was never threatened. Veteran Chad Reed made a late surge, but came up 1.479-second short in his bid. Last week's winner Jason Anderson moved past rival Cole Seely to nail down third, but was later docked two positions for passing on a Red Cross flag, moving Seely to third.

Saturday night was the first of two visits by the series to Petco Park. It will roll back into town for San Diego II on Saturday, February 13.

"It doesn't happen like that every time," Dungey said of his commanding win, "but we've got to keep going and take it and make the most of every race. The track was very tacky in the heats and then by the main event the moisture started coming up and it started getting pretty hard and slippery. So I had to change my lines, but the Dunlop tires were hooking up pretty good. I got a good start, I think I was about fourth and I had to work my way up clean. I got into the lead and was able to put down good laps.

"It's good to see Chad up there. Every year he's there and he's on it and it's impressive. I hope when I'm that old," before catching himself, "he's not that old, don't get me wrong. But hopefully when I get to that level I can still be as competitive."

Yoshimura Suzuki's James Stewart was cleared by medical officials to race, but after practice he decided to call it a day, saying he didn't feel completely comfortable on the bike.

The 20-lap 450SX Class Main Event started with Monster Energy/360fly/Chaparral/Yamaha Factory Racing's Chad Reed edging out BTO Sports/WPS/KTM's Justin Brayton for the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award, with Smartop MotoConcepts Racing's Vince Friese in tow. Dungey placed himself just outside the top three, but was soon sitting third after Reed got shuffled back to fourth. Brayton and Friese battled for the lead on the opening lap, but on Lap 1 Dungey seized control of the Main Event and took over the top spot. Reed fought his way back into podium contention and was able to pass Brayton for second on Lap 2.

On the third lap, RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy Johns/Suzuki Factory Racing's Ken Roczen threw his name into the mix, coming from a sixth-place start to grab third. However, Roczen crashed on the ensuing lap and dropped to 10th, allowing Brayton to once again run third briefly before giving way to Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely. The top three stabilized for the majority of the race, with Dungey and Reed opening a sizable gap over the rest of the field. On Lap 15 the battle for third heated up between Seely and Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson, last week's winner and entering points leader. The two riders traded positions before Anderson took control of the spot on Lap 17 following a pass in which he and Seely made contact.

Reed kept Dungey honest throughout the entirety of the Main Event, but the defending champion took the win after leading all but one lap for his 23rd career 450SX Class win and his first ever victory in San Diego.

"It was a good night. I got off to decent start and as able to pick my way up to front," said Dungey. "Chad [Reed] was on my heels the whole time, so I couldn't make a big mistake, although I made a few little ones. It feels good to get the win and move back into the points lead. That's the plan [coming into the season] and it's working [so far]."

Reed finished in the runner-up spot for the 128th podium result of his career and his first since rejoining the Factory Yamaha effort for the 2016 season. It was his best result since winning in Atlanta last season, nine races ago.

Anderson was initially credited for third, but was later penalized by race officials for jumping during a red cross flag situation for a downed rider that requires riders to keep wheels on the ground. The two-position penalty dropped Anderson to fifth, ultimately giving third place to Seely.

"That was exciting the way it ended up [on the track]," said Anderson on the podium, prior to the penalty. "I had to dice it up with Cole [Seely] there at the end, but I'm happy to put the Husqvarna back on the podium. I was pretty far behind [off the start] and had to make some moves. It was a little chaotic out there, so I just need to do better and make things easier on myself next weekend."

With Anderson's penalty, Dungey's advantage in the 450SX Class standings sits at six points over the Husqvarna rider. Seely is third, seven points behind Dungey and one point behind Anderson for second.

The series moves back to Angel Stadium for Anaheim II next Saturday, Jan. 23.

*San Diego I 450SX Class Results*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Kawasaki
Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda
Jake Weimer, Wildomar, Calif., Kawasaki
Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM

*450SX Class Championship Standings*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM - 47
Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna - 41
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda - 40
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha - 37
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Kawasaki - 36
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki - 31
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda - 28
Jake Weimer, Wildomar, Calif., Kawasaki - 22
Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., KTM - 22
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM - 22

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/ryan-dungey-takes-san-diego-supercross-victory-points-lead/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Late Surge Gives Cooper Webb San Diego 250 West Victory​*
It didn't look like it was going to be Cooper Webb's night. The Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha rider seemed to struggle all night in San Diego's Petco Park, but his luck completely turned around in the 250 West main event. After a slow start, Webb charged through the field and took the lead from Zach Osborne with just four laps to go. From that point Webb pulled away to a strong 3.116-second victory over second-place Joey Savatgy on the Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki. GEICO Honda's Jordon Smith rounded out the podium finishers.

It marked the second win in two races for Webb and pushed his 250 West series lead to 14 points over Jordon Smith (50-36). Savatgy and Osborne are tied for third in the standings, just a single point behind Smith.

The 15-lap Western Regional 250SX Class Main Event got underway with GEICO Honda's Jordon Smith emerging from the first turn to capture the SupercrossLive.com Holeshot Award. As the field settled in, Smith's GEICO Honda teammate Jimmy DeCotis, Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy and Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne battled for podium spots, while Webb was forced to battle from eighth. DeCotis soon crashed out of the top three, allowing Osborne to take over second and Savatgy third.

On Lap 5 Osborne got inside Smith after the whoops and took over the lead. At about the same time, Webb was completing the pass on Savatgy for third after a torrid run to the front. Just two laps later Webb moved into second with a pass on Smith and set his sights on Osborne out front. The following lap, Savatgy moved back into a podium spot with a pass on Smith for third. Osborne kept Webb at bay for a few laps but on Lap 11 the reigning champion made the winning pass with an aggressive move. Once out front, Webb pulled away while Osborne would crash out of second on Lap 13, allowing both Savatgy and Smith to take over second and third, respectively.

Webb took his second win at Petco Park, and the eighth win of his career, ahead of Savtagy in second. Smith earned the first podium finish of his career in third.

"I just put myself where I had to be," Webb explained after the win. "Last year this is where I got hurt. I think that was a little bit in my head today, but I pulled my head out of my butt and decided to get it done in that main. It wasn't a great start at all, which was a real shame, but it feels cool to come through the pack and pass all the guys like that. It was late in the race before I made the pass, so it was another late-race charge and I'm just stoked to be back up here."

Christian Craig finished fourth on his GEICO Honda and Colt Nichols rounded out the top five riding his Cycle Trader/Rock River Yamaha.

The series moves back up the road to Anaheim next Saturday for Anaheim II.

*San Diego 1 AMA 250 West Supercross Results, Jan. 16, 2016*

1. Cooper Webb, Yamaha.
2. Joey Savatgy, Kawasaki.
3. Jordon Smith, Honda.
4. Christian Craig, Honda.
5. Colt Nichols, Yamaha.
6. Zach Osborne, Husqvarna.
7. Kyle Peters, Honda.
8. James Decotis, Honda.
9. Kyle Cunningham, Suzuki.
10. Chris Alldredge, Kawasaki.

* 250 West Points*

1. Webb, 50.
2. Smith, 36.
3. (tie) Savatgy, 35.
3. Osborne, 35.
5. Decotis, 31.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/late-surge-gives-cooper-webb-san-diego-250-west-victory/


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart Update​*
Yoshimura Suzuki announced that James Stewart is day to day for Round 3 of Monster Energy Supercross at Anaheim on Saturday. He was also considered day to day last week, and Stewart was cleared to race last Friday by Asterisk Mobile Medical Center personnel after briefly being knocked unconscious at the season opener.

On Saturday morning Stewart told us he was "planning on taking my own test" by seeing how he felt in practice. He decided not to race following the two practice sessions.

Team manager Mike Webb said that Stewart felt okay in the first session, but became uncomfortable in session two and they decided to not risk his long-term health.

"We went through the process with the testing and he passed with flying colors," explained Yoshimura Suzuki team manager Mike Webb. "I talked with the Asterisk Medical guys and they said clearly there was no issue with the testing. We left it up to James, to feel it out and tell us how he felt once the blood got pumping and the adrenalin gets going. The first session he was okay and picking up the track, but in the second session he just wasn't comfortable. There was no way we were going to take a chance with his health. We want him to take a couple more days of recovery and we'll get him back on the bike later in the week."

We will continue to update Stewart's status for Anaheim II as the week progresses.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/18/james-stewart-update


----------



## Ckg2011

*Justin Barcia To Undergo Thumb Surgery​*
AutoTrader.com/Monster Energy/JGR Yamaha's Justin Barcia announced today that he has elected to undergo surgery on his injured thumb and will be sidelined indefinitely.

According to a post on his Instagram account, Barcia said he sustained the injury prior to the season opener at Anaheim.

"I injured my hand the week before A1 and will undergo surgery this week it's a tough pill to swallow with how hard I worked this year and was ready to be in the mix for race wins I tried to race but it's just not realistic with how bad the pain is."

After a disappointing start to the season at Anaheim, where he ran up front before falling back to fifteenth due to a crash and arm pump, Barcia underwent an MRI where it was determined he had torn his Ulnar Collateral Ligament (Skier's Thumb), according to what Barcia told Vital MX, which was the first source to report the news.

Barcia sought Racer X out during Saturday morning's San Diego track walk to explain that his struggle last weekend was due to the thumb, saying he crashed Monday before Anaheim and could barely hold on at the opener. "The thumb's not good," he told us.

Barcia rode through the pain this weekend at Round 2 in San Diego finishing eleventh.

We contacted the team today and they confirmed that the decision to either ride through pain or get surgery was put into Barcia's hands, and he has decided to go through with the procedure. There's no exact timetable for a return, but there are hopes Barcia will return later in the Monster Energy Supercross season.

Barcia missed eight rounds of the supercross season last year due to a pelvic injury before returning late in the season.

Phil Nicoletti, who fill-in for the suspended Weston Peick this weekend and finished twenty-first, is expected to take Barcia's position on the team until he returns.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/17/justin-barcia-to-undergo-thumb-surgery


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cory Texter Wins Mark "Tex" Adams Memorial TT​*
The Mark "Tex" Adams Memorial TT Mayhem, presented by Ramspur Winery, ran despite Mother Nature bringing rain and forcing a schedule change. Originally planned for Sunday January 17th, the TT Mayhem was forced to run a day early in conjunction with the Southern Dirt Track Association's opening round at Marion County Speedway Saturday afternoon. Promoter of the MTA Memorial was AMA Pro Flat Track racer Johnny Lewis, who decided this was going to be the only way to get the event in for the riders and families that traveled as far as Washington to compete in the event.

"I'm bummed we couldn't run the whole program Sunday as planned, but still so relieved we got the race in for everyone and that the SDTA so generously agreed to allow our program into their line-up for their race Saturday. We had a lot planned for Sunday that we just couldn't fit it all into Saturday with SDTA also running their short track program. Over 220 entrees on the day made for the largest bike race ever at Marion County Speedway, and was a great way to honor my buddy Mark "Tex" Adams who passed away January 26th 2012," said Lewis.

Fans Choice TV was on hand to film the event which was then aired as planned on Sunday starting at 1pm. Five classes ran in the shortened program Saturday including two mini bike classes with 2-time 2015 Amateur National Champion, the Illinois native, Chase Saathoff taking the wins. Dallas Daniels of Illinois took the "American Kargo sponsored" Open B main event win, and Washington state native Scott Baker, AMA Pro Flat Track national #11, took the "Arai Helmet" Open Pro/AM win with a last corner pass over Mike Poe of Maryland.

The Mark "Tex" Adams Memorial race, originally scheduled to be a solo or team race for 50 laps, was shortened to a solo 40 lap/18 rider main event. Riders were competing for three Matrix Concepts tool boxes fully wrapped with the MTA event logo to honor Mark who was a former Factory SX/MX/Supermoto mechanic as well as part of the Nitro Circus crew and a custom bike builder. At the checkered flag it was Pennsylvania rider Cory Texter, national #65, who won the race over Scott Baker #23 and British Superbike rookie for 2016 - James Rispoli #32.

You can watch a video feature on the event at: 




*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/cory-texter-wins-mark-tex-adams-memorial-tt/


----------



## Ckg2011

*CORIN TODD FINISHES THIRD AT WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS TREVOR LEIGHTON FIFTH​*
Corin Todd took advantage of a weekend off from the ISOC national tour and raced to a third place podium finish at the Eagle River World Championships in Eagle River, Wisconsin.

Held in conjunction with the legendary World Championship Derby for ice oval racing, the snocross portion of the event takes place on the infield of the facility and always features a tight track that places a premium on starts. Todd nearly grabbed the holeshot at the start of the main event but was blocked by eventual race winner Logan Christian as the pack exited the first turn.

Todd ran in the third position throughout the final, coming up just short of second place after making a charge in the closing laps.

Trevor Leighton finished fifth in the main event. Leighton had mixed results in qualifying but was able to get out into fourth place at the start of the final. Although he dropped one spot, Leighton will use the experience as a building block to this weekend's Deadwood Shootout, which will feature another tight race track.

*RESULTS* 
Heat 1 Heat 2 Final
Corin Todd 3 DNF 3
Trevor Leighton 6 3 5

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/18/cori...at-world-championships-trevor-leighton-fifth/


----------



## Ckg2011

*JAKE ANGOVE GETS PRO OPEN EXPERIENCE AT EAGLE RIVER WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS​*
Fresh off his first win in the Pro Lite division, Jake Angove took another step in his career as a professional snowmobile racer competing in the Pro Open class at the 53rd running of the Eagle River World Championship Derby.

Although significantly under-powered on his stock Polaris race sled, Angove impressed the crowd of over 10,000, who battled sub-zero temps, when he raced to top five finishes in both of his Friday night qualifiers.

On Saturday, Angove found the competition a bit more formidable in the main event where he finished seventh overall. The team was pleasantly surprised by Angove's efforts, and while his focus will remain on winning a Pro Lite title in the AMSOIL Championship Snocross series, the experience at Eagle River will only improve his confidence and momentum when the ACS returns to action on another tight course this weekend in the Black Hills of South Dakota.

*RESULTS * 
Heat 1 Heat 2 Final
Jake Angove 5 4 7

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/18/jake...xperience-at-eagle-river-world-championships/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Unsung Hero: Jake Weimer​*
Eighth place doesn't really tell this story. On Saturday night, Jake Weimer's result was his best since the 2014 Monster Energy Supercross finale in Las Vegas, but it was even more impressive than that.

Jake didn't just get eighth, he charged into eighth, even putting heat on Trey Canard, his former 250SX rival, in the latter laps. After losing his Monster Energy Kawasaki factory status after 2014, and then losing most of last season to injury after a brutal incident in Detroit, it was hard to know where Weimer stood coming into 2016. A twelfth at Anaheim 1 was promising, but this San Diego race was even better.

"I don't think I've really raced that well in awhile and it's been probably better than anything I did last year," Weimer told us in the Team Tedder truck after the race. "So that was my goal this year to get Anaheim 1 out of the way. I was dealing with a lot of nerves and anxiety there. I hadn't raced in almost ten months so that was tough. So the goal from there was just to try and build. I definitely did that tonight. I was a little bit better in practice and then my heat race, I missed it by one but I was close. I was fighting with the guys. And then the main, I was happy with that for sure. That's definitely a step in the right direction for me. Definitely a positive and would just like to keep putting down good rides."

The same seven riders occupied the 1-7 finishing spots at the first two rounds, so at the moment eighth has become the pivotal spot for riders trying to reestablish themselves. Davi Millsaps grabbed it in Anaheim; Weimer in San Diego. Oddly, Millsaps and Weimer are deadlocked for eighth in points since they both have a twelfth and eighth in the books.

They don't handout a Comeback Rider of the Year Award in Monster Energy Supercross, but these guys would be candidates, even if they both want more than eighth.

"I guess you've got to put it [eighth] in perspective a little bit," he said. "There's a lot of champions out there, and even the guys that aren't champions are good. We've got a good field of guys right now. You look at the semis and you're like, "Oh my gosh, the semis are good races!" It's tough. Eighth, on paper you're like, eh, it's okay, but you look at the guys in front and behind and it's like, jeez. We've got a lot of good guys right now."

So why has Weimer been good so far?

"I've been working on things," he said. "I've had, like I said, almost ten months of not racing and the majority of that I was hurt, not riding. I just sat down and did a lot of thinking about how I could be better and do better than I had been doing. What can I do better? And just personal stuff. I'm definitely in a different spot than I've been before and I'm just trying to really focus on myself and not get balled up on the number eight or the number ten or whatever [position I'm in]. Just trying to focus on myself and remember what I felt like when I was riding at my best that I ever have."

It will be interesting to see if this is sustainable for Weimer. He started last year, his first tour with the Team Tedder/Monster Energy Kawasaki squad, with solid 11-9 finishes, but wouldn't crack the top ten again until he garnered tenth in Indianapolis two months later. His season would end the next weekend in Detroit.

For a rider who has been through so many ups and downs, from a 250SX title and 250 National wins, to Motocross of Nations triumphs, to injuries and setbacks, he knows just one race isn't enough to turn it all around. But it's a start.

"I just want to keep trying to put down some finishes without falling and consistently be finishing well and try and build on that," he said. "So tonight was good."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/19/unsung-hero-jake-weimer


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing Renews Partnership With MotoBatt As Official Battery, Charger And Tester of AMA Pro Flat Track​*
AMA Pro Racing has proudly announced a renewed partnership with MotoBatt as the Official Battery, Charger and Tester for AMA Pro Flat Track.

The Jacksonville, Fla. based company has partnered with AMA Pro Racing since 2012 and both organizations are eager to be returning alongside one another for the 2016 season.

"Week-in and week-out, we rely on MotoBatt batteries and chargers to power pieces of our technology; including our mission-critical timing and scoring equipment," said Michael Lock, CEO of AMA Pro Racing. "We would like to thank MotoBatt for their continued support of the AMA Pro Flat Track paddock and we are grateful for their contribution both on and off the racetrack."

MotoBatt sees the partnership as an opportunity to be surrounded by the excitement of motorcycle racing, and they aim to continue to establish long-term relationships with the AMA Pro Flat Track community.

"Partnering in flat track racing is such a great opportunity to give back to the community," Jerry Watterson, MotoBatt President, said. "It gives MotoBatt terrific credibility to be able to partner with AMA Pro Racing."

The global distributor of power sport accessories has also raised their commitment to the paddock as part of the renewed contract.

At each round during the 2016 season, the rider who gains the most positions during the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines main event will be declare the MotoBatt Hard Charger and will receive a $300 bonus.

"The MotoBatt Hard Charger Award aligns with the message of the company," Watterson said. "It allows the racers and the company to be just that &#8230; a hard charger. To make big moves in Flat Track racing."

For more information about MotoBatt, please visit their website at: http://www.motobatt.com/.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64225


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dungey Shifts Focus Back To Anaheim​*
As Monster Energy AMA Supercross returns to Angel Stadium for the final time this season this Saturday night, reigning 450SX Class Champion Ryan Dungey sets his sights on a fourth win in Anaheim.

Dungey is fresh off his first win of the 2016 season in which he took control of the points lead.

Before a crowd of 36,825 at San Diego's Petco Park last Saturday night, Dungey won his first race of the year and moved into the points lead, establishing a seven-point cushion in the 450SX Class' point standings.

The win marked Dungey's 23 premier class victory.

Former two-time Monster Energy Supercross Champion Chad Reed finished second.

Reed, who rides for the Monster Energy/360fly/Chaparral/Yamaha Factory Team, now has 128 career podium finishes.

Team Honda HRC's Cole Seely rounded out the podium with a third-place finish.

"It was a good night. I got off to decent start and as able to pick my way up to front. Chad [Reed] was on my heels the whole time, so I couldn't make a big mistake, although I made a few little ones. It feels good to get the win and move back into the points lead. That's the plan [coming into the season] and it's working [so far]."

Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb won his second consecutive Western Regional 250SX Class race and now has a 14-point lead in the championship standings.

"I got another bad start unfortunately, but it was awesome to come through pack like that," said Webb, who has won six straight Main Events dating back to last season. "I had great battle with all the top guys since they were up front. I hope all the fans enjoyed that battle. It was a great night. I'm glad to be back up here and I'm looking forward to the rest of the year."

Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy finished second and GEICO Honda's Jordon Smith finished third for his first career podium result.

Smith trails Savatgy for second by just one point in the season standings.
This weekend's race will be the second held at Angel Stadium this year.

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson joined Webb as the winners of the first race at Angel Stadium, the 2016 season opener, in their respective classes.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...otocross/dungey-shifts-focus-back-to-anaheim/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Forkner To Make Arenacross Debut​*
Up-and-coming Kawasaki rider Austin Forkner will make his AMSOIL Arenacross debut this weekend in Allentown, Pa.

The 17-year-old Missouri native has been part of Monster Energy Kawasaki Team Green since 2011. Forkner will be throwing his leg over a Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki KX250F for the first time as a pro under the lights of the PPL Center Jan. 22-23.

"I'm definitely looking forward to it," said Forkner, "I've been working really hard and I'm excited to see how I stack up against the Arenacross racers. My main goal is to earn the points I need to race supercross, but I'm a competitor first and foremost, being at the front is what I strive for. The arenacross series is intense and aggressive, so hopefully I earn my points quickly and learn as much as I can along the way."

Forkner and Kawasaki Team Green raced to six AMA Amateur National Motocross Championships at Loretta Lynn Ranch and three wins at Monster Energy Cup in Las Vegas.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...ycle-racing/forkner-to-make-arenacross-debut/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MAD Racing Suzuki Announces Luke Clout As Fill-In Rider​*
With the announcement earlier this week that rookie Daniel Baker would miss the remainder of Monster Energy Supercross with an ankle injury, MAD Racing Dirt Candy Suzuki has officially announced that Australian Luke Clout will fill-in for Baker.

Clout, a former MX2 Australian Champion and member of the Australian Motocross of Nations team, will race this weekend at Anaheim 2.

"I got a call from Mike and he filled me in on Daniel's injury," said Clout in a team release. "He said there was an opening on the team again and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to come back and race in America."

Clout flew to the United States earlier this week to begin testing with the team. This isn't the first trip to the US for Clout, who used to train at the Millsaps Training Facility in Georgia.

"I left the USA because we couldn't find a ride and it was extremely expensive being a privateer," he said. "I went home and accomplished some good things, a 250 outdoor title and a second in another series as well as representing Australia at Des Nations twice.

"It felt awesome but I still hadn't reached my main goal of racing professionally in the States and I am pumped on this new opportunity. The first day went really well on the new bike and I felt comfortable right away on the Suzuki. As we made changes things continued to progress and I felt great by the end of the day. I can't wait to see what I can do out there. I feel really good and the team is really helpful which should make this an awesome run."

We will have more on Clout in Racerhead tomorrow.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/21/mad-racing-suzuki-announces-luke-clout-as-fill-in-rider


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tickle (Wrist) Out For 4-6 Weeks [Update]​*
Racer X has learned that Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's RCH Suzuki rider Broc Tickle crashed at the test track today and has injured his wrist. He has undergone surgery and will be out for the next four to six weeks.

Tickle is generally known as one of the steadiest and most consistent riders in the sport, finishing in the top ten in all but three of the 17 Monster Energy Supercross races last year. He finished 14th last week in San Diego, but was looking forward to progressing from there, saying after the race, "I started out sixteenth and finished fourteenth, but honestly, it's going to be a good year. I hate that I only finished fourteenth but it's going to be fun getting to where I want to be."

Unfortunately, the season is on hold for Broc, but the good news is radius fractures are generally less complicated that other wrist injuries, such as the dreaded broken navicular.

The official team press release is below:



> CHINO, Calif. - Broc Tickle, rider of the No. 20 Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/Suzuki Factory Racing RM-Z450 for RCH Racing was injured in a practice crash at the team's test facility today and is expected to miss the next four to six weeks of Monster Energy AMA Supercross competition.
> 
> Tickle was diagnosed with a fractured distal radius in his right forearm at Loma Linda University Medical Center in Murrieta, Calif., where he underwent surgery to repair the fracture.
> 
> The Holly, Mich., rider finished 11th and 14th, respectively in the season's first two races and is currently 13th in 450SX Class points heading into this weekend's event at Angel Stadium of Anaheim.


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/21/tickle-wrist-possibly-out-for-a2


----------



## Ckg2011

*Anaheim 2 Animated Track Map​*





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/21/anaheim-2-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*Supercross: Gearing Up For Anaheim 2​*
There was a more relaxed and casual atmosphere at today's pre-race press conference for this weekend's Anaheim 2 Supercross. Headlining this week's conference included the Red Bull KTM, Monster Energy Yamaha, Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing, Rock River Yamaha, Smartop MotoConcepts Racing and Yoshimura Suzuki Teams.

Afterward, the riders got a chance to ride a small portion of the track, which appears to be nearly completed and, better yet, dry! But there is slight chance for light rain in the forecast for Saturday, but the chance has been getting smaller, it seems, by the hour.

Points leader and previous-round winner, Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey says he's pleased how the opening two rounds of the series has gone for him.

"Both rounds have been good," said Dungey, "but I had to work for it in the first race. That first round, there was a lot of intensity, nerves and there was a lot going on, so it's nice to get settled in now. Going from seventh to second was good, but you really have to get a good start at every race. You can't get a 10th-place start and win; is it possible? Yeah, but the chances are very slim. Right now, getting good starts is the key to the series."

Dungey's teammate Marvin Musquin has his first two races in the 450 class under his belt. He finished 14th at A1 and cracked the top 10 with a ninth at San Diego. Though the former 250SX champ is used to winning and getting on the podium, the 450SX rookie isn't discouraged yet.

"When you look at the guys ahead of me, who they are-but I want to do better," he said. "But at the same time, the main thing is to get confidence and get happy on the bike, and that's what we're getting better at. San Diego was an improvement with the results but a big improvement in the riding, and the feeling on the bike."

Musquin said the hardest adjustment going from the 250 class to the 450 class is just getting used to the bike, not so much the different class of racers.

"It's the bike," he said. "We had a base setting, but when you get to the race track and you want to push a lot-it wasn't the best for me. I'm really light, 142 pounds, compared to the other guys-I needed a different setting for the bike. The team really worked hard for me and we made some improvements for me, so hopefully I will feel better on the track."

Last year, Musquin considered racing KTM's 350 SX-F model, but says he's glad he's on the 450.

"Yes, I considered the 350 but I started riding the 450 and got used to it and obviously you need that power to get the starts," Musquin said. "KTM has made a lot of improvement on the 450 and the new bike is pretty nice. I am happy."

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Christophe Pourcel is also adjusting to supercross and the 450 class. The Frenchman has not made it into the top 10 yet but has proven that he has the speed in practice and qualifying but hasn't found the magic combination once the gate drops and it's time to race.

"There are lot of good guys on the gas; first year for me," Pourcel said. "It's good to be back with all of the good guys and I can learn from them. I've got the speed, but, supercross, it's been over five years now [since he's raced Supercross] and to just get into it-those guys have been doing it for so long, I need a couple of races and should be back in the groove, probably at least five or six races, then I'll probably feel pretty comfortable. The speed is there, but when it comes to racing, I'm kind of a little shy on the track right now, but I know there are a lot of races this year and I have the time to learn. It's nice to have the speed right away; it's just bringing it all together at the race and get a good start."

Monster Energy Yamaha's Chad Reed might have surprised some with his strong second-place finish at San Diego. After placing sixth at Anaheim 1, he said he only really needed to work on his starts, and that he obviously did.

"I felt good about it [getting second], it was 20 solid laps, got a little shuffled around at the beginning but was able to make passes and get back into second and go with Ryan," Reed said. "The racer in me, I'm already thinking of things that I felt I could be better at, things that I was good at and trying to dissect all these things, but in the moment I was happy. It was a solid weekend.

"I felt much better on my starts, we worked hard," he added. "We did a few things to the bike, nothing too crazy. You can do a lot [to make a bike do the starts better]-it's always that balance. You can do a lot of things to make the bike good at the start that mess it up on the track. Wheelbase plays a big role on the start and also handling on the track. We couldn't really find a compromise like that, so we had to kind of tweak my style, my way of letting out the clutch. Electronics these days is pretty endless, too, there is a lot involved-launch control, everything like that. I haven't had a lot of luck with launch control in my career, but I think we found something that's enough of assistance to help me at this point. We worked on that a little bit and I think it showed last weekend."

He also added that he's adjusting well to his new Yamaha YZ450F.

"It's extremely different in one way but still a Yamaha," he said. "I don't feel that it's holding me back at all, the bike does things really well. Like last week in the heat race, I was like at my max, I wasn't comfortable going the speed Dungey was able to go, and more than anything, I wasn't able to get to some of the places that I needed to get to make that speed more natural. We made a small change for the main event and didn't feel maxed out as much as I did in the heat race, so the speed was naturally coming. Those are little things that you need in your arsenal."

The Yoshimura Suzuki Team did not attend the conference. Blake Baggett is still out with injury and James Stewart is still recovering from his concussion suffered at Anaheim 1. He did get clearance to race at San Diego but pulled out after practice, saying that he just didn't feel good enough to race. His status for Anaheim 2 is still day to day.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/46115/


----------



## Ckg2011

*9x Grand National Champion Scott Parker​*
*Jay Springsteen And Scott Parker Meet Again​*
Having met former rival Chris Carr for the last two years in the Sacramento Mile's Clash of the Titans, three-time AMA Grand National Champion Jay Springsteen returns this year. Springer will now face friend and fellow Michigan racing legend, nine-time national champ Scott Parker, in Clash of the Titans III, at this year's Sacramento Mile on Saturday, May 21, 2016 at Cal Expo.

Springsteen is undefeated in this friendly exhibition competition, but now he'll be up against Parker, the all-time winningest rider in AMA Pro Flat Track history. One thing is certain, fans are in store for a treat getting to see two of the biggest legends in the history of the sport going bar to bar around the historic Sacramento Mile.

Jay Springsteen is considered one of the best AMA Grand National flat-track racers of all time. Bursting onto the scene and earning the AMA Rookie of the Year Award in 1975, Springsteen won three consecutive AMA Grand National Championships starting in 1976. In 1982 he became the first rider to reach 30 wins in AMA Grand National competition - a feat he accomplished at the Sacramento Mile.

Scott Parker's nine titles and 94 national wins made him the all-time leader in championships and wins in AMA Grand National history when he retired in 2000. Parker, who rode for the factory Harley-Davidson flat track team for most of his career, was considered the undisputed King of the Mile. His 55-career wins on mile flat tracks was more than double that of his nearest competitor. Parker won the prestigious AMA Athlete of the Year Award three times during his 22-year racing career.

"The Clash of the Titans is becoming a tradition of the Sacramento Mile," said Steve McLaughlin, of Team SMI, the group promoting the event. "We're thrilled Scotty and Jay are coming out to be a big part of the 51st running of the event. Not only will the fans get to see these two icons of the sport at speed around the Mile, there will also be opportunities to meet with Jay and Scotty to get photos and autographs. These are two of the most beloved riders in all of motorcycle racing, not just here, but globally, and we're pleased to be able to bring them together for this unique meeting."

The AMA Pro Grand National Championship series is one of the longest running motorcycle racing championships in the world. On the long straights of the Sacramento Mile top speeds can reach 130 miles per hour. Flat track racing has produced many of America's Motorcycle Grand Prix Champions such as Kenny Roberts, Eddie Lawson, Wayne Rainey, Kenny Roberts, Jr. and Nicky Hayden. Visit www.sactomile.com to keep up with all the latest on the event.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/46135/


----------



## Ckg2011

*HIBBERT LOOKS TO CARRY WINNING MOMENTUM TO DEADWOOD SNOCROSS SHOOTOUT​*
Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck's Tucker Hibbert is looking to carry his winning momentum to Deadwood, SD this weekend at rounds seven and eight of the ISOC National Snocross tour. Hibbert has recorded some of his most memorable races at Days of '76 Rodeo Ground's bullring style track, including his jaw-dropping last to first place rally last year that marked his 100th Pro National win.

Hibbert is hot off double wins at the Canterbury National. Immediately after the race, he moved his team and testing operations to Colorado to prepare for X Games Aspen where he'll compete for his ninth consecutive gold medal later this month. Hibbert spent last week testing for X Games and will continue this week before traveling to South Dakota for this weekend's event.

Pro Racing action at the Deadwood Snocross Shootout takes place Friday and Saturday 6-9:30 p.m. Tickets are available online and at the gate. Fans unable to attend the event can watch live online at snocross.com/livestream.

Tucker Hibbert - #68 Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck

"I don't know what it is about Deadwood but there's always wild racing on that track - bad and good. Despite some bad races, I've had some big wins in Deadwood. Last year, winning my 100th race will always be one of my all-time favorite racing memories. I'll never forget that night."

"I feel really strong right now. Canterbury was an awesome event for us [the team]. We came straight to Colorado and have gotten in some really good riding and testing for X Games. It's a busy month with a lot of racing and traveling but I like when the season picks up like this. I've always felt like I perform well under pressure."

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/20/hibb...nning-momentum-to-deadwood-snocross-shootout/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breaking News: No-Go: James Stewart Out For Anaheim 2​*
Yoshimura Suzuki's James Stewart will sit out Round 3 of Monster Energy Supercross on Saturday as he continues to recover from a crash at the season opener, according to the team.

After briefly being knocked unconscious at Anaheim 1 Stewart was cleared last Friday by Asterisk Mobile Medical Center personnel to race Round 2 in San Diego. On Saturday morning, Stewart told us he was "planning on taking my own test" by seeing how he felt in practice. He decided not to race following two practice sessions.

According to the team, Stewart rode this week but was still not feeling 100 percent. He is expected to return next weekend in Oakland.

"James rode yesterday and today and felt he still wasn't back to where he wants to be to race," said Mike Webb, Yoshimura Suzuki team manager. "The team is happy that James is taking a cautious approach to his return and we're encouraged by his progress. We want him to feel fully prepared before he gets back into a racing situation and with the improvements he's making he feels confident he'll able to race in Oakland."

The team also hopes to have their second rider, Blake Baggett, back next weekend as well. He has missed the first three rounds due to injuries sustained in a pre-season practice crash.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/22/no-go-james-stewart-out-for-anaheim-2


----------



## Ckg2011

*Justin Bogle Out For Anaheim 2​*
Oh no, this is starting to become a trend. Justin Barcia is out for the foreseeable future due to thumb surgery, and Broc Tickle broke his wrist this week. Now we've learned that Justin Bogle will sit out this weekend at Anaheim 2-and possibly more-due to lingering effects from his crash in San Diego's main event, as well as a foot injury suffered before the season.

Bogle hit his head at San Diego and was generally banged up, but it is not believed that he suffered a concussion. He could probably race if he weren't also recovering from a broken foot suffered back in December. He struggled with that injury at the first two races, and told us Anaheim was his first 20-lap race since the injury.

The team will reevaluate Bogle this week, but has told us he might have to sit out Oakland as well as they wait for the foot to heal.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/22/justin-bogle-out-for-anaheim-2


----------



## Ckg2011

*Allentown Arenacross To Chris Blose​*
The third round of the AMSOIL Arenacross season kicked off on Friday with the first of two nights of action for the championship's inaugural visit to the PPL Center.

Entering as the points leader for the first time this year, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose became the first repeat overall winner of the season following an exceptionally consistent night, extending the Team Babbitt's winning streak to four races.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Williamson led all 15 laps to earn his first career win and become the fourth different winner in as many nights for the Lites division.

Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell continued his hot start to the season by grabbing the holeshot for the first 15-lap Arenacross class race with Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Gared Steinke and TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Ben Lamay in tow.

Just behind the lead trio out of the first turn was Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing's Kyle Regal, Blose and Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Gavin Faith. Regal and Blose quickly worked their way around Lamay and began to make a push on Steinke for second.

The front of the field remained unchanged for the first handful of laps until Regal and Blose both made their way by Steinke on lap five to move into second and third, respectively.

Faith would soon follow suit and move into fourth. On lap seven Regal went down in the whoops, which allowed Blose to assume second and Faith third, but also helped Sewell continue to extend his lead.

The KTM rider was never challenged and notched his third win of the season by nearly five seconds, leading every lap. Blose finished second, just ahead of his teammate Faith, while Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes made a hard charge from eighth place to finish fourth.

In his AMSOIL Arenacross debut, Ricky Carmichael Road to Supercross rider Austin Forkner put his Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki into the top five after starting ninth.

With the win, Sewell was awarded the distinction of selecting the inversion for the second Main Event. He selected the briefcase with the No. 8, meaning half the field would be inverted.

The inversion proved to be beneficial for Blose, allowing him to claim the holeshot with Forkner right on his rear fender. Hayes positioned himself into third, followed by Faith and Sewell.

A determined Hayes passed Forkner for second on lap one and set his sights on his teammate out front.

On lap three the battle for the podium shifted when Faith went off track in the sand section, losing several spots and reentering just outside the top 10 in 11th.

As the event reached the halfway point the battle for the lead heated up between Blose and Hayes. After heavy pressure, Hayes made an impressive move in the sand on lap eight to move out front.

Once in control of the race Hayes pulled away while Blose fell into the clutches of Forkner.

The Road to Supercross rider attempted to make the pass on several occasions but on the final lap a bobble in the rhythm section not only cost Forkner a shot at second, but also possession of third as a patient Lamay slipped by right before the checkered flag.

Hayes took his class-leading fourth victory three seconds ahead of Blose, with Lamay third. Forkner finished fourth with Sewell rounding out the top five.

Despite missing out on a win, Blose's pair of runner-up finishes was enough to give him the edge over Hayes (4-1) for the overall victory by a single point. Sewell (1-5) finished one additional point back to claim third overall, followed by Lamay (7-3) in fourth and Forkner (5-4) fifth, capping off an impressive debut.

Earlier in the evening, Regal secured the win in the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge over Lamay, earning an additional championship bonus point en route to eighth overall.

The Arenacross standings remain a Team Babbitt's 1-2-3, with Blose extending his lead to five points. Hayes moved into second while Faith dropped to third, 10 points out of the lead.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites feature, Williamson raced to the holeshot, narrowly edging out A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein, the entering points leader.

Herrlein was aggressive on the opening lap and pushed for the lead, getting alongside Williamson, but the Kawasaki rider fended off the initial challenge and began to pull away.

Woodstock/TZR KTM's Cody VanBuskirk slotted into third place off the start, but then came under fire from FCC Motorsports Honda's Dylan Walker.

The two battled for the position until Walker made the pass on lap three. Williamson maintained a lead of over a second throughout the remainder of the event, crossing the line nearly three seconds ahead of Herrlein in second and Walker in third.

In each Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event this season, the winner has led all 15 laps. Vanbuskirk was fourth, with his Woodstock/TZR KTM teammate Scott Zont fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...otocross/allentown-arenacross-to-chris-blose/


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing Announces 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule​*
AMA Pro Racing is proud to announce an all-star lineup of events for AMA Pro Flat Track's 2016 schedule.

The 15-round calendar combines events steeped in the rich history of the Grand National Championship with some new cities and new circuits.

At the start of 2016, defending Grand National Champion Jared Mees finds himself in a familiar place as he leads the charge in AMA Pro Flat Track's premier division, Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines.

He'll be joined by some fresh competition this year, as defending GNC2 champ Davis Fisher has ascended the ranks to challenge the veterans.

The 2016 season will begin during the Bike Week festivities in Daytona Beach with a quarter-mile kickoff at the DAYTONA Flat Track on March 10 and 11, and will wrap up in early October with a yet-to-be-announced two-race swing through California.

On April 9, AMA Pro Flat Track heads to Austin, Texas to make its debut at the world-class Circuit of the Americas, racing alongside the stars of MotoGP and MotoAmerica as part of the Grand Prix of the Americas weekend. Next up is the first of the new events on the calendar, the Arizona Mile at Turf Paradise in Phoenix, Ariz. on May 14.

Mile racing fans will be happy to know that the historic Sacramento Mile will take place on May 21 and the legendary Springfield Mile returns to the calendar on the familiar dates of Memorial Day (May 29) and Labor Day (September 4).

Remington Park will play host to the Oklahoma City Mile on June 18, marking the first mile for the Sooner State.

Wrapping up the summer, the series will visit a trio of Half-Mile circuits, Lima Half-Mile (June 25), Charlotte Half-Mile (July 30) and Sturgis Half-Mile (August 9), before Henry Wiles gets his shot at making it 12 consecutive wins at the Peoria TT on August 14. The final new event on the schedule will be held in New York State on August 20.

Details about the remaining dates and any additional events will be released as soon as they are available.

*2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Schedule:*

*March 10:* DAYTONA Flat Track I - Daytona International Speedway, Daytona Beach, Fla.

*March 11:* DAYTONA Flat Track II - Daytona International Speedway, Daytona Beach, Fla.

*April 9:* Circuit of the Americas, Austin, Texas

*May 14:* Arizona Mile - Turf Paradise, Phoenix, Ariz.

*May 21:* Sacramento Mile - Cal Expo Fair, Sacramento, Calif.

*May 29:* Springfield Mile I - Illinois State Fairgrounds, Springfield, Ill.

*June 18:* Oklahoma City Mile - Remington Park, Oklahoma City, Okla.

*June 25:* Lima Half-Mile - Allen County Fairgrounds, Lima, Ohio

*July 30:* Charlotte Half-Mile - Charlotte Motor Speedway, Charlotte, N.C.

*August 9:* Sturgis Half-Mile - Black Hills Speedway, Rapid City, S.D.

*August 14:* Peoria TT - Peoria Motorcycle Club, Peoria, Ill.

*August 20:* TBA, New York State

*September 4:* Springfield Mile II - Illinois State Fairgrounds, 
Springfield, Ill.

*September 17:*TBA, Southern California

*Early October:* TBA, Northern California

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64240


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Webb Makes It Three Straight At Anaheim 2 Supercross​*
Cooper Webb extended his points lead to an even further comfortable margin after claiming his third straight win in the West 250SX division, his latest victory coming at the Anaheim 2 round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series in California, January 23.

Zach Osborne and Christian Craig filled the rest of the podium.

Webb's win, though, did not come easily, at least not the first 10 laps. That's because early leader, Craig, simply would not give up the point position. For many laps, Craig and Webb went at it back and forth. Every time Webb tried to get around him, Craig fought back, keeping the nearly 43,000 spectators on their feet for much of the race. It wasn't until the 10th lap that Webb took over for good and quickly sprinted away from the GEICO Honda Team rider, Craig, who lost some concentration and energy right after the pass and eventually surrendered the second-place position to Osborne on the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna.

For the third time in as many races, Webb put his Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha YZ250F on the top step of the podium and now enjoys an 18-point lead over Osborne, while Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joes Savatgy currently holds third, four points behind Osborne. Savatgy was a podium contender early in the race before falling but still managed to get fourth.

GEICO Honda teammates James Decotis and Jordon Smith finished fifth and sixth, respectively, while Motorcycle Superstore.com/Suzuki's Kyle Cunningham took seventh. Colt Nichols (Yamaha), Mitchell Oldenburg (KTM) and Kyle Peters (Honda) rounded out the top 10.

"It was an awesome race," said Webb of his hard-fought win. "Once we [Webb and Craig] started battling, it was a fun race. It felt like we traded places like 10 times. I struggled all day and made some changes coming into tonight's Main event, and it worked out."

Angel Stadium of Anaheim, Anaheim, California

*RESULTS: January 23, 2016 Western Regional 250SX*

Cooper Webb, Yamaha
Zach Osborne, Husqvarna
Christian Craig, Honda
Joey Savatgy, Kawasaki
Jimmy DeCotis, Honda
Jordon Smith, Honda
Kyle Cunningham, Suzuki
Colt Nichols, Yamaha
Mitchell Oldenburg, KTM
Kyle Peters, Honda

*Western Regional 250SX Class Championship Standings*

Cooper Webb, Yamaha - 75
Zach Osborne, Husqvarna - 57
Joey Savatgy, Kawasaki - 53
Jordon Smith, Honda - 51
Jimmy DeCotis, Honda - 47
Colt Nichols, Yamaha - 43
Christian Craig, Honda - 42
Kyle Peters, Honda - 36
Mitchell Oldenburg, Alvord, Texas, KTM - 30
Kyle Cunningham, Willow Park, Texas, Suzuki - 28

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/cooper-webb-makes-it-three-straight-at-anaheim-supercross/








*Supercross: Ryan Dungey, Chad Reed 1-2 (Again) At Anaheim 2​*
Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey claimed back-to-back Supercross wins after scoring another impressive victory at the third round of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series at Angel Stadium of Anaheim in California, January 23.

In similar fashion to his win last weekend at San Diego, Dungey established an early lead and maintained a small gap over Chad Reed to take the win, making it a Dungey/Reed 1-2 for the second consecutive week.

Ken Roczen finished out the night on the podium for the first time this season.

Before Dungey could take command of the race, he first had to get around fast starter Davi Millsaps on the BTOSports/WPS KTM. Dungey passed Millsaps on the fourth lap and never looked back, taking the win nearly three seconds ahead of Reed.

Reed, on the Monster Energy 360fly/Chaparral factory-backed Yamaha, was not alone the last few laps, that is for sure. He was feeling some serious heat by Monster Energy Kawasaki's Eli Tomac, setting the stage for what promised to be a last-lap showdown between the two, but right after taking the white flag, Tomac lost the front end in a turn and hit the deck. Even though he got up quickly, he was not able to hold off Roczen, who slipped by Tomac to land on the final step of the podium.

Tomac took fourth, followed by Anaheim 1 winner Jason Anderson, on the Rockstar Energy Husqvarna, and HRC Honda's Cole Seely.

Before it was all over, Millsaps had slid back to seventh, finishing just ahead of his teammate Justin Brayton, Red Bull KTM's Marvin Musquin and Team Tedder/Monster Energy Kawasaki rider Jake Weimer.

Other notables included Christophe Pourcel who finished 12th, AutoTrader.com/Toyota/JGRMX Yamaha's Weston Peick who crashed and took 14th, and HRC Honda's Trey Canard who simply had a terrible night. He suffered through a couple of crashes on the night, including one in his heat race that banged up his hand and another fall early in the main. He called it an early night after two laps.

"I had to charge the first five laps," said winner Dungey. "Chad [Reed] was on it tonight, and I know he wanted to get his ninth win here in Anaheim."

"I keep telling myself that I should appreciate second-place finishes, but I am a competitor," said Reed. "I wanted my ninth win in Anaheim tonight, but we will keep pushing.

After three rounds, Dungey leads Reed by 13 points, and Anderson is third, just two points behind Reed.

*Angel Stadium of Anaheim, Anaheim, California RESULTS: January 23, 2016
450SX Class*

Ryan Dungey, KTM
Chad Reed, Yamaha
Ken Roczen, Suzuki
Eli Tomac, Kawasaki
Jason Anderson, Husqvarna
Cole Seely, Honda
Davi Millsaps, KTM
Justin Brayton, KTM
Marvin Musquin, KTM
Jacob Weimer, Kawasaki

*450SX Class Championship Standings*

Ryan Dungey, KTM - 72
Chad Reed, Yamaha - 59
Jason Anderson, Husqvarna - 57
Cole Seely, Honda - 55
Eli Tomac, Kawasaki - 54
Ken Roczen, Suzuki - 51
Davi Millsaps, KTM - 36
Justin Brayton, KTM - 35
Jake Weimer, Kawasaki - 33
Marvin Musquin, KTM - 31

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/supercross-ryan-dungey-chad-reed-1-2-at-anaheim-2/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jake Weimer To Fill-In For Broc Tickle At RCH [Update]​*
It looks like Jake Weimer will be leaving his spot at Team Tedder/Monster Energy Kawasaki to fill-in for the injured Broc Tickle at Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/RCH Suzuki.

Racer X's Steve Matthes reported yesterday that RCH had found a rider to fill-in for Tickle, who fractured his distal radius in his right forearm last week and is expected to miss 4-to-6 weeks, but held back on naming the rider.








Matthes tweeted after the announcement that the deal is for the entire Monster Energy Supercross season.








Look for an official announcement from the team soon.

*[Update]*

RCH has released a statement confirming the report that Weimer has signed for the remainder of Monster Energy Supercross.

"It's a good opportunity for me to be on a team of this caliber," stated Weimer. "I know most of the guys on the team and have worked with some of them before. I have a lot of respect for both Carey and Ricky so when the opportunity presented itself, it was really something I wanted to do. RCH is a team that I've been interested in for the last few years but the opportunity hadn't come along so when it did, it was pretty easy for me to say yes."

Check out the official statement from the team below.



> CHINO, Calif. - RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/Suzuki Factory Racing will add Jake Weimer to its stable of riders beginning with this weekend's Monster Energy AMA Supercross, an FIM World Championship, at O.co Coliseum in Oakland, Calif.
> 
> Broc Tickle, rider of RCH's No. 20 Suzuki, was diagnosed with a fractured distal radius in his right forearm following a practice crash at the team's test facility last Friday and is expected to miss the next four to six rounds. Weimer's addition to the team will not affect Tickle's return once he receives medical clearance to compete.
> 
> The 2010 Western Regional 250SX Class Champion moves to RCH after spending 2015 and the first three races of 2016 with Team Tedder. He will compete with RCH for the remainder of the 2016 Monster Energy Supercross season aboard the No. 12 Suzuki RM-Z450.
> 
> Weimer is a veteran of 53 Monster Energy Supercross 450SX starts and currently sits ninth in points. Over the last six seasons, the Idaho native has earned five podiums, including a career-best second-place finish to complement 12 top five and 31 top 10s.
> 
> "It's a good opportunity for me to be on a team of this caliber," stated Weimer. "I know most of the guys on the team and have worked with some of them before. I have a lot of respect for both Carey and Ricky so when the opportunity presented itself, it was really something I wanted to do. RCH is a team that I've been interested in for the last few years but the opportunity hadn't come along so when it did, it was pretty easy for me to say yes."
> 
> Prior to 2015, the 28-year-old veteran spent the previous four seasons with Monster Energy Kawasaki where he finished a career-best fifth in points in 2012. That same year, Weimer finished third in Lucas Oil Pro Motocross points, his best season-ending performance to date in outdoor competition.
> 
> "As a rider, you want to bring results and hopefully, be a good team member. I want to try and help the team anyway I can. It could be testing and whatever that entails. I enjoy being able to contribute. First and foremost, as a rider, you want to produce results. After that, it's about being a good teammate and making a contribution.
> 
> "As of now, my best finish this year is eighth. I just want to keep raising that bar, grab another gear and try to be a little more competitive with the next little group of guys. This is a big, big change for me. I've been on a Kawasaki for the last seven years so this is a huge move for me, but it's an opportunity I'm excited about and couldn't pass up."
> 
> With Tickle on the sidelines until further notice, RCH team owners Carey Hart and Ricky Carmichael were pleased to be able to add a veteran rider with Weimer's talent to the team.
> 
> "I think Jake will be a great fit," said RCH co-owner Ricky Carmichael. "I know he's worked with several members of our technical group in the past and knows just about everyone on the team so that should make it a smooth transition for everyone. We will give him our best. He's going to be fun to watch. At the same time, we want to wish Broc a speedy recovery. He had a great off-season and worked his butt off so everyone is really bummed about his injury. We'll have his bike ready to go when he's ready to get back after it."


 *Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/25/jake-weimer-to-fill-in-for-broc-tickle


----------



## Ckg2011

*Josh Osby Hurt In Practice Crash​*
Motorcycle Superstore Suzuki announced today that rookie Josh Osby broke three ribs and punctured a lung in a crash at Lake Elsinore on Monday. Osby was preparing for the Monster Energy Supercross 250SX East Region, but the injury puts the rookie's supercross debut in doubt.

Osby was taken to the hospital on Monday and the team anticipates he will make a full recovery. He is expected to be released from the hospital tomorrow morning. There is currently no timetable on his return, but today's release did say, "should not take long before he is back on his RM-Z 250F in the Monster Energy Supercross."

This is another blow to the first year team, who lost fellow rookie Mark Worth to elbow and hip injuries on the first lap of practice at the Monster Energy Supercross season opener at Anaheim on January 9. No timetable is set for Worth's return.

Osby was to make his supercross debut at the 250SX East Region season opener at Atlanta on February 27 alongside teammate Jimmy Albertson.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/27/josh-osby-hurt-in-practice-crash


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart Provides Update On Injury​*
Yoshimura Suzuki's James Stewart has missed the last two rounds of Monster Energy Supercross after briefly being knocked unconscious at the season opener. He and the team have proceeded with caution on his return, electing not to come back until he is 100 percent ready.

After being cleared by Asterisk Mobile Medical Center personnel prior to Round 2 at San Diego, Stewart elected not to race after participating in two practice sessions.

Although he practiced last week, Stewart didn't feel 100 percent and elected to sit out Round 3 at Anaheim. Earlier this week, the team released a video with Stewart providing an update on his return.

"It's getting better every week," he said in the video. "Obviously Anaheim 1 was a tough week and I tried racing last weekend and just wasn't ready. It just sucks, because normally, any injury I've ever had, obviously outside of a concussion, if it's a broken hand or whatnot, you know what hurts. With a concussion it's different."

Stewart went on to say he hopes to race this weekend at Oakland. Check out the entire interview below.






*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/26/james-stewart-provides-update-on-his-injury


----------



## Ckg2011

*HIBBERT STAKES HIS CLAIM IN DEADWOOD​*
The historic town of Deadwood hosts Rounds 7 & 8 of the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series Presenented by Four Seasons.

Nestled in the Black Hills of South Dakota, the streets were once filled wild west legends like Wild Bill Hickok, Deadwood is now a tourist destination for many to enjoy the sights, entertainment and gambling Casinos.

While the gunslingers carrying their six shooters and outlaws of the west have long past, a new outlaw is in town ready to lay down the law as the battle for points continues for the young guns of snocross.

Heading up the points in the Pro Lite division, Montana Jess(765) hopes to keep the momentum moving forward and extend his lead over the field while Elias Ishoel(200) looks to stake his claim on top of the box with sights on making up lost points and find his way up ranks.

*PRO LITE*
Some big action in the Pro Lite qualifying rounds with Tyler Adams(705) taking the checkers for the win in Round 1 Heat 1. Montana Jess(765) had a fourth and six place finishes putting him in the LCQ, and would transfer to the main with a win.

Elias Ishoel(200) the hot shoe from Norway hits his mark taking the win in both qualifying rounds giving him the top qualifer for Round 7.

With the young guns in Pro Lite division lined up for the green flag, the adrenaline is pumping, the heart is pounding and out of the shoot first it is Daniel Benham(221) who takes the Stud Boy Holeshot, but it is short lived as Maxime Taillefer(144) makes quick work in the Polaris Corner to take over the lead. Down the Air Force Flyaway section they go, followed by Daniel Benham(221) and Jake Angove(177) going bar-to-bar toward the AMSOIL Finish Line Jump, but it is the 200 sled of Elias Ishoel that makes a hard charge to pass both Benham and Angove take the second spot.

Maxime Taillefer(144) is charging fast and furious lap-after-lap to hold off Elias Ishoel(200), but the seventeen year old from Norway is dialed in, sights are set and on lap six makes the big pass to move into first. Current points leader Montana Jess(765) who started in the back row, has quickly worked his way to the fourth position, but has some ground to make up if he wants to claim his spot on the podium.

As the laps wind down, Ishoel stretchs his lead out and giving Maxime Taillefer(144) no chance to catch him before the checkers fly high across the AMSOIL Finish Line Jump. After a flawless race, Ishoel takes the win with Maxime Taillefer(144) and Daniel Benham(221) rounding up the top three while Montana Jess(765) keeps the points lead after a fourth place finish.

*PRO LITE FINAL RESULTS -*
1. Elias Ishoel
2. Maxime Taillefer
3. Daniel Benham
4. Montana Jess
5. Jake Angove
6. Kevin Wallenstein
7. Cole Cottew
8. James Johnstad
9. Brady Love
10. Tyler Adams
11. Michael George
12. Travis Muller
13. Chase Rosemeyer
14. Jacob Blanshan
15. Korbyn Anderson

*PRO OPEN*
Place your bets, throw down your cards, give it all you got because the big shooters are on the line. Tight racing conditions and wet sloppy snow are the name of the game for the qualifying rounds of the Pro Open division.

Tucker Hibbert(68 ) makes quick work in both rounds checkng out from the field and snags the top qualifying position.

Logan Christian(43) has a great run with a first and third place finish while Ross Martin(837) returns to the line after being forced to take off a couple of races due to an ankle injury looks strong and makes it into the final. Hentges Racing rider Petter Narsa(54) takes a ski to the back, crashes off the track and is out for the night.

It is a stacked front row with the top ten qualifiers helmets down, focused on the starter to give the go, ready to hammer down the throttle for the Stud Boy Holeshot.

Out of the shoot it is the 36 sled of Corin Todd with the holeshot and out to big quick lead over the AMSOIL Finish Line Jump. Ross "The Boss" Martin gets a great start and settles into second followed the big guy from Canada, Tim Tremblay(11).

Hibbert gets pinched hard on the start and settles into the fifth spot as he begins to pick off the riders in pursuit of Todd. Hibbert makes a big pass by Tremblay through the Polaris Corner and like a bullet from a gun, Hibbert takes down Ross Martin( 837) on lap nine for the second spot.

Corin Todd(36) is still out front with almost a two second lead, but Hibbert continues to to trim the lead with almost a second faster lap times.

As they approach the lap traffic, Todd makes clean passes and moves nicely through the field. With laps winding down, Hibbert navigates through the lapped traffic and makes the pass on lap seventeen with a hard outside charge around the FXR Turn over the big fly away jump for the lead.

T-Train puts together a flawless race and goes on the for another win to extend the points lead, Ross Martin(837) also riding a great race was holding onto the third sport, however Tim Tremblay(11) and David JoanisDavid Joanis(115) both making a hard charge through the Air Force Flyaway section to challenge Martin for the final spot on the box.

Through lapped traffic, Tim Tremblay(11) makes a clean inside pass on Martin and into third. One, two, three it is Hibbert, Todd and Tremblay who have the smoking guns and stake their claim on night one of the U.S. Air Force Deadwood Snocross presented by Four Seasons for the top finishers of Round 7.

*PRO OPEN RESULTS -*
1. Tucker Hibbert
2. Corin Todd
3. Tim Tremblay
4. David Joanis
5. Ross Martin
6. Adam Renheim
7. Logan Christian
8. John Stenberg
9. Kyle Pallin
10. Lincoln Lemieux
11. Corey Watkinson
12. Jake Scott
13. Andrew Carlson
14. Ryan Springer
15. Trevor Leighton

*UP NEXT*
As the dust settles in the wild west from Round 7, the outlaws of snow prepare their might machines for another battle to see who claim the victory. Round 8 is on deck for night two in Deadwood, SD.

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/01/23/hibbert-stakes-his-claim-in-deadwood/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Oakland Animated Track Map​*





*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/26/oakland-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dungey Hoping For An Oakland First​*
As Monster Energy AMA Supercross makes its annual return to Oakland's O.Co Coliseum this Saturday night, defending 450SX class champion and Red Bull KTM rider Ryan Dungey hopes to extend his two-race win streak to three against the world's top racers.

Reigning Western Regional 250SX class champion Copper Webb has swept the first three races of the 2016 season aboard his Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha and aims to add another win to his already dominant season.

Last Saturday night at the second of two races held at Angel Stadium in Anaheim, California, Dungey made his move in the 20-lap 450SX Class Main Event on lap three to pass early leader, BTO Sports/WPS/KTM's Davi Millsaps, and ride to the 24th win of his career.

Tied with James Stewart at fifth on the all-time 450SX Class podium list, Dungey can move into sole possession of the position this weekend in Oakland if he finishes within the top three.

Another top-three finish effort would also extend Dungey's impressive podium streak that now sits at 19 dating back to last season.

"I had to charge the first five laps," said Dungey after his win last Saturday night. "Chad [Reed] was on it tonight, and I know he wanted to get his ninth win here in Anaheim."

Monster Energy 360fly/Chaparral/Yamaha Factory Racing's Chad Reed finished second for the second consecutive weekend, earning his 129th career podium finish. Just 13 points behind Dungey in season standings, Reed looks for the 45th win of his career and first-ever in Oakland.

"You know, last week, I was happy, and I keep telling myself this year that I want to be appreciative for seconds and just being up on the podium," said Reed. "But, man, I'm a competitor. I'm a little bummed with that ride. I felt it was a really fun track, a lot of challenges out there with the whoops and the ruts, and I would call that a track that normally suits me. And I struggled; I struggled all day. So, to struggle and not feel 100%, to get a second (place finish), I'm really happy. I think consistency is the key. It takes 17 rounds, and I'm aware of that. We'll take the little things, and try to build on it for next week."

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson, who scored the first win of his career at the season opener in Anaheim, sits third in season standings.

Anderson has been consistent, finishing fifth in the last two races He finished third in San Diego but was later penalized by race officials for jumping during a red cross flag situation for a downed rider that requires riders to keep wheels on the ground.

With Dungey out front, only three points separate positions second through sixth as the battle for second place heats up in Oakland.

Chasing after the 10th win of his 250SX class career, Webb brings an 18-point lead into Oakland, a city where he has yet to earn a win. Once again, Webb made up for a les-than-perfect start last weekend in Anaheim but found the speed to catch and pass early race leader Christian Craig on lap 10.

"It (the race with Craig) was really fun, actually," said Webb. "I hadn't had a battle like that in while. We were battling each other back and forth. I was kind of hoping that neither of us would take each other out, and we were allowing Zach [Osborne] to catch us, so, it was almost a three-way battle there for a bit. I'm just pumped with the whole night. All day, I kind of struggled with settings and the track. I went from being one of the slowest guys in the whoops to the fastest in the main. It was just, overall, a good day. To win like this is awesome. I love it."

After finishing in a season-best second place last weekend, Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Zach Osborne sits second in season standings.

Looking to build off his sixth-place finish at last year's race in Oakland, Osborne would like to pick up his ninth-career 250SX class podium.

Following an eighth-place finish at the season-opening race, Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy, who is third in season standings, has finished second and fourth, respectively, in the last two races.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...motocross/dungey-hoping-for-an-oakland-first/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tucker Hibbert Wins Ninth Consecutive X Games Gold Medal​*
Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Truck's Tucker Hibbert captured his ninth consecutive gold medal with a flawless performance at X Games Aspen 2016. The now 14-time X Games medalist took the holeshot and led every lap of both his qualifying race and the final Thursday evening at Buttermilk Mountain.

Hibbert immediately adapted to the 45-second track lined with icy turns and technical jumps turning the fastest lap in practice. With far inside start line picks in his qualifying round and the final, he pulled strong holeshots to get through the tight right first turn clean before heading into the uphill rhythm section.

In the 20-lap, 10-rider final, Hibbert focused on riding smart and smooth as the track began to break down and develop ice edges. He was never challenged for the lead to take the win by over 10 seconds.

With this gold medal, Hibbert is the first X Games winter athlete to win nine consecutive gold medals and now holds the most medals in a single discipline.

Next up for Hibbert is the fifth stop of the ISOC National Snocross tour in New York where he's competing for his tenth Pro National Championship. For more information on his race schedule, visit tucker-hibbert.com.

"I feel honored to win nine golds in-a-row. It's an awesome experience to come to X Games, compete and have the success we [the team] have had. It feels great. All the hard work is paying off and it's a lot of fun."

"I didn't have any expectations for the track. Every year it's different so I don't try to anticipate what it's going to be. It's definitely an advantage to be able to adapt and ride any kind of track and do it well. I think that's a key to my success. With my experience and all the different conditions I've raced in, it's an advantage for me."

"We got in some really solid testing before X Games. Steve from Speedwerx worked hard with us to get our clutching setup for the holeshot and it showed."

"I don't have a master plan or big goal of winning a certain amount of medals. I want to keep racing as long as I'm competitive and am still enjoying it."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/29/tucker-hibbert-wins-ninth-consecutive-x-games-gold-medal


----------



## Ckg2011

*AX Interview of The Week: Jacob Hayes​*
After back-to-back runner-up finishes in the final AMSOIL Arenacross championship standings, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes entered the 2016 season with just one goal - to win that elusive first career title. Given how close he was to winning the championship a year ago, and how dramatically it ended, his quest to win the title this season has been somewhat magnified. Thus far he's gotten off to a strong start, entering his hometown race On Saturday night in Greensboro, North Carolina, five points out of the championship lead with one overall win and a series-leading four Main Event wins.

Two years ago, the Greensboro Coliseum is where Hayes emerged as one of the championship's perennial front-runners, capturing the first overall win of his career. Since then, he's consistently finished on the podium and garnered more wins, while improving as a racer and maturing into one of the most formidable riders in AMSOIL Arenacross. The return to Greensboro this season is an anticipated one, presenting a similar opportunity to 2014 in which he can use it as a launching pad to a title run.

AMSOIL Arenacross caught up with Hayes to see how he's feeling heading into his home race.

*Arenacross.com: Jacob, we're three rounds into the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season and you sit second in the championship with one overall win and a season-best four Main Events win. How do you feel about your start?*

Jacob Hayes: In my opinion everything has gone according to plan. I'd like to have more overall wins, but I'll take it as the season comes. The first round [in Cincinnati] was very good for me. Last year I was on the ground a couple times, but I came out of there safe with a second, going 5-1 [in the Main Events]. In Baltimore I had a couple rough get offs on Friday night. It just wasn't the best night for me, but it's arenacross, you have to take the good with the bad. The next night I ended up winning both Main Events and had a really good night. We went to [Allentown] Pennsylvania [last weekend] and I wouldn't say I rode outstanding, but just rode solid. Me and Chris [Blose] had a really good battle in the second Main Event and I ended up taking the win. So the season has been going good so far. It's my hometown race this weekend and I'm really excited to be back [in Greensboro]. It was a lot of fun [last time in 2014] to be in front of the hometown crowd and just have all the support from family and friends. Being able to sleep in my own bed...It's just nice to be able to have a hometown race.

*Talk about what it means to race in Greensboro. The last time AMSOIL Arenacross was at the Greensboro Coliseum you were able to earn your first career overall win at your home race. How does that add to your confidence coming into this weekend?*

I had picked up a Main Event before that, but that was my first overall win. It was awesome to be able to do that in front of everyone. It was a huge boost and confidence builder for me. I wouldn't say that there's any pressure, but you just kind of put it on yourself being in front of the hometown crowd. This year it's just exciting to be back. I've had a good week of riding and training. I'm really looking forward to getting out there and having fun. I've been having a lot of fun on my motorcycle this year. The Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki has been working really well. The suspension is good and the motors are really good this year. The team has been doing wonderful. We've been clicking off a lot of wins between me, Chris Blose and Gavin Faith. We've been on a roll and we just want to keep going with it, especially for myself. I'm getting stronger and stronger every weekend. It's a long season so I'm just slowly working my way into it.

*You've had some interesting races already this season in the Main Events. You've been fast and up front, but there have been moments where you've had misfortune and have rebounded to either win of finish up front. Is the competition this year that much more intense? Is it that much harder to be consistent this season?*

The AMSOIL Arenacross name speaks for itself. It's motocross, more intense. It's a tough series. I've learned each year that anything can go wrong or anything can go your way. It just depends on how you deal with things. Each race is its own race. I guess my starts haven't been as on key as I've wanted them to be, so that's left me kind of in the mid-pack range. I've had a couple bad starts and the field is deep. It's hard to work through those guys, especially when the lap times are anywhere from 20-25 seconds and everyone is within a tenth of a second. It's not like your gaining hugely on someone, so it's been tough to work through the crowd. I really need to focus on my starts. I've been working on those during the week and feel like they're getting better. I'm really focused on that this weekend. I think that' what it's going to take. Starts are key [this weekend] and they are every weekend, but that's the key to run up front. I think if you can go back and look at any of the [results] this season, the guys that start up front, that's most of the time where they finish unless they have misfortune. We're all good. We're all good riders and it just comes down to that start.

*Has the success of your teammates emphasized your need to get a good start? Does it make you feel like you really need to be up front each weekend?*

I wouldn't say so for me, not at all. I enjoy racing with Chris and Gavin has been doing really well. It's cool to get out there [and race with them]. Me and Chris race really well together and we've had some god battles out there on the track, so its nice to have teammates like that where you can come off, shake hands and enjoy the racing. That's what it's all about. We're not out there trying to kill each other, we're just on the same team and going for the same goal. We've all been doing that lately. We've all been clicking off [Main Event wins] and overalls, and I just think it's upping each one of our programs. Each one of us wants to push harder and harder to get the overall, so for me it's just about going out there to do my job and where I end up on the night is what I have to accept and move on, learning what I need to do better for next weekend.

*Where do you think you need to go next to possibly get the points lead? Where are you at in terms of where you want to be when we eventually get to the Race to the Championship? *

So far everything is going good right now. I've had a plan coming into the season. The only night that I can say hasn't really gone the way that I wanted it to is Friday night in Baltimore. I had a really bad crash in the first Main Event and got 16th, but I rebounded the second one, which was good. Other than that the momentum has been good. I just want to keep carrying it. Hopefully I can get a lot of momentum this weekend in my hometown and just carry that throughout the season. Just starts are where I need to clean up a little bit. It's been a little sloppy, some good ones and some bad ones. I think that's why my misfortune in Main Events have put me fifth or sixth. Not on the box where I need to be. I think if I can clean that up then the wins and overall will start coming.

The fourth round of the 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season begins Saturday night from the Greensboro Coliseum, starting at 7 p.m. ET.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/29/ax-interview-of-the-week-jacob-hayes


----------



## Ckg2011

*Dean Wilson Undergoes Knee Surgery​*
Red Bull KTM's Dean Wilson will be sidelined for at least the rest of the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series with a knee injury.

Wilson tore the ACL in his knee during practice at the Anaheim 2 Supercross, January 23. Wilson traveled to Belgium where he had the surgery today, January 29.

Wilson reported to the KTM camp that the surgery went well.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/dean-wilson-undergoes-knee-surgery/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Legit: Forkner Sweeps NC Arenacross​*
Future Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki rider Austin Forkner is racing AMSOIL Arenacross to earn his Ricky Carmichael Road to Supercross points for Monster Energy Supercross next year. Well, the kid just showed he's a fast learner, as in just his second weekend ever in AX, he topped the field in both races in the Arenacross Clas in Greensboro, NC.

Forkner will officially join the factory Pro Circuit unit at the Hangtown National opener of Lucas Oil Pro Motocross.

The official PR from Feld Motorsports is below.

GREENSBORO, N.C. (January 30, 2016) - When AMSOIL Arenacross last raced inside the Greensboro Coliseum two seasons ago, it saw a new star emerge as Jacob Hayes earned his first career overall victory. When the championship returned to the storied venue on Saturday night for the fourth round of the 2016 season it happened again. In just his second AMSOIL Arenacross start, Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Austin Forkner swept both Arenacross Class Main Events to capture his first career professional win and become the second Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross rider in history to claim victory in the premier division. In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class, A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein extended his points lead and became the first repeat winner in the division this season.

In the first 15-lap Arenacross Class Main Event, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Gavin Faith raced to the holeshot with Forkner and Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Kyle Regal in tow. Entering points leader Chris Blose put his Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki in fourth, just ahead of his Team Babbitt's teammate Hayes. Faith and Forkner cemented themselves in the top two, but Regal and Blose battled for third, with Blose getting the upper hand on Lap 2.






















Things appeared to be settling in until Faith crashed out of the lead on Lap 5, eventually remounting in sixth. That handed the lead to Forkner, ahead of Blose and Regal. On the ensuing lap the standings got shuffled again when Blose went down while running second. The points leader's misfortune created an opportunity for Hayes to pass Regal and jump from fourth to second. Blose reentered the race in 14th. Out front, Forkner was keeping a hard-charging Hayes at bay. Hayes kept the rookie within striking distance but was unable to mount a serious charge. Forkner took the checkered flag just over a second ahead of Hayes, with TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Jace Owen third, Regal fourth and Faith rebounding to finish fifth. Blose battled his way back to 11th.

Thanks to his first ever Main Event win, Forkner was tasked with selecting one of three cases to determine the inversion for the second Main Event. He chose the case with the number eight, meaning half of the 16-rider field would be inverted.

Despite having the eighth gate pick heading into the second Main Event, Forkner was once again able to put his Pro Circuit Kawasaki back out front, grabbing the holeshot ahead of Regal and Owen. Faith and Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing's Kyle Bitterman rounded out the top five off the start, with Hayes and Blose tucking into eighth and ninth, respectively.

Regal put the heat on Forkner early and stayed within less than a second of the lead for the first half of the Main Event, but Forkner gradually started pulling away late. Owen and Faith enjoyed an intense battle for third, with Faith eventually working his way by on Lap 12. That opened the door for Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell to close in on Owen for fourth, making the pass on the final lap. Forkner cruised to the win nearly three seconds ahead of Regal, leading all 15 laps. Faith was third, with Sewell fourth and Owen fifth. Hayes followed in sixth, with Blose seventh.

Forkner became the second rider to post a 1-1 sweep this season, solidifying his position as one of the sport's most promising young stars, and ended the four-race winning steak Team Babbitt's had to start the year. Forkner also became just the second Road to Supercross rider to win an Arenacross Class overall, the first since Aaron Plessinger did it in Baltimore during the 2014 season. Regal, the defending AMSOIL Arenacross Champion, earned his best result of the season in second (4-2), while Faith rounded out the overall podium in third (5-3). Owen was fourth (3-5) and Hayes was fifth (2-6) in his hometown race.






In the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge earlier in the evening, Blose defeated his teammate Faith in the final to earn an additional championship bonus point. That helped Blose finish ninth overall (11-7) and marked the first time this season he failed to finish on the overall podium.

With Blose's season-low finish to date, Hayes took over the Arenacross Class points lead. He has a four-point advantage over Blose, with Faith just one additional point back in third.

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 1*
Austin Forkner, Richards, Mo., Kawasaki
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna
Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda
Isaac Teasdale, Robbinsville, N.C., KTM
Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
Joey Crown, Metamora, Mich., Kawasaki

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 2*
Austin Forkner, Richards, Mo., Kawasaki
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki
Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda
Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki

*Arenacross Class Overall Results (Main Event Results)*
Austin Forkner, Richards, Mo., Kawasaki (1-1)
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna (4-2)
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki (5-3)
Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda (3-5)
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (2-6)
Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda (7-8 )
Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna (6-9)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (13-4)
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki (11-7)
Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM (9-12)

*RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge Results (bonus points)*
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki (2 points)
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki (1 point)
Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda (1 point)
Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda (1 point)
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (1 point)
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna (1 point)
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (1 point)
Austin Forkner, Richards, Mo., Kawasaki (1 point)

*Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Results*
Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda
Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
Justin Cooper, Cold Spring Harbor, N.Y., Yamaha
Ben Nelko, Aliquippa, Pa., KTM
Ramyller Alves, Coconut Creek, Fla., Yamaha
Stone Edler, Destrehan, La., Yamaha
DJ MacFarlane, Pinellas Park, Fla., Yamaha
Jared Lesher, Ball Ground, Ga., KTM
Steve Roman, Apollo, Pa., Suzuki
Dylan Walker, Lancaster, Ohio, Honda

*Arenacross Class Championship Standings*
Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki - 137 (4 Main Event Wins)
Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki - 133 (1 Main Event Win)
Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki - 132
Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM - 120 (3 Main Event Wins)
Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna - 110
Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda - 85
Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna - 78
Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda - 66
Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda - 65
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki - 63

*Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Standings*
Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda - 75 (2 Main Event Wins)
Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki - 45 (1 Main Event Win)
Steve Roman, Apollo, Pa., Suzuki - 43
Dylan Walker, Lancaster, Ohio, Honda - 41
Lane Staley, Chillicothe, Ohio, KTM - 39
Tyler McSwain, Shelby, N.C., Yamaha - 35
Justin Cooper, Cold Spring Harbor, N.Y., Yamaha - 30
Henry Miller, Rochester, Minn., Honda - 24
Brandon Hartranft, Brick, N.J., Yamaha - 18
Austin Stroupe, Lincolnton, N.C., Kawasaki - 16 (1 Main Event Win)
Keith Tucker, Fuquay Varina, N.C., Yamaha - 16 (1 Main Event Win)

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/31/legit-forkner-sweeps-nc-ax


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ryan Dungey Makes It Three In A Row At Oakland Supercross​*
Ryan Dungey claimed his third straight victory of the 2016 Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series in what was perhaps his most impressive win yet.

The Red Bull KTM Team rider nabbed the holeshot and never looked back.

If he had, he would've seen Ken Roczen on the RCH/Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Suzuki right behind him, at least for a while.

As the race progressed, Dungey slowly inched away from Roczen, who many though would be Dungey's toughest competitor going into the series.

But Dungey had Roczen's number and pulled out to a five-second lead before checking up a bit on the last lap to take the win with three seconds to spare.

Third on the night went to Dungey's teammate Marvin Musquin, who had his best night since moving up to the 450 class this year.

Musquin got away in second place and did Dungey a favor by keeping Roczen behind him for the first few laps before giving way to the Suzuki rider.

Musquin held his own for the rest of the race, taking the checkered flag nine seconds behind Roczen and five seconds ahead of Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Jason Anderson, who had earlier fought his way past Monster Energy/360fly/Chaparral Yamaha's Chad Reed.

Reed, fifth on the night, battled his way around sixth-place finisher Cole Seely on the HRC Honda.

Monster Energy Kawasaki's Eli Tomac, who had won his Heat race earlier in the night, has hampered by a midpack start and ended up seventh, finishing ahead of Monster Energy/Team Tedder Kawasaki's Jake Weimer, BTOSports.com/KTM's Justin Brayton and Monster Energy Kawasaki's Wil Hahn.

Yoshimura Suzuki's James Stewart, who was making his return after suffering a concussion at Anaheim 1, was running up front before losing positions. He eventually pulled off the track (on the eighth lap) and rode back to the pits.

Earlier in the evening, HRC Honda's Trey Canard withdrew from the race, as well. He was struggling with the hand that he injured the week before at Anaheim 2. The hand swelled up and he was having trouble hanging on to the handlebars.

Blake Baggett, on the Yoshimura Suzuki, made his 2016 debut and finished 15th. He was returning from injury.

"It feels great to get another win," said Dungey. "Being out front early allows me to ride my own race and stay focused. [You can] ride your own laps, hit your mark, just like home [practicing]. Getting the start is key. It was a good win."

Just four rounds into the 2016 championship and Dungey already enjoys a 22-point lead over Anderson and Reed, who are tied for second place. Roczen is fourth, just two points behind Anderson and Reed. Seely is holding down fifth, two points behind Reed.

*450SX Class Results*
Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM
Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda
Eli Tomac, Cortez, CO., Kawasaki
Jacob Weimer, Wildomar, Calif., Suzuki
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM
Wil Hahn, Menifee, Calif. Kawasaki

*450SX Class Championship Standings*
Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM - 97
Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna - 75
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha - 75
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki - 73
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda - 70
Eli Tomac, Cortez, CO., Kawasaki - 68
Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM - 51
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM - 47
Jake Weimer, Wildomar, Calif., Suzuki - 46
Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., KTM - 45

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/01/article/ryan-dungey-makes-it-three-in-a-row-at-oakland-supercross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cooper Webb's Win Streak Ends In Oakland​*
Cooper Webb's seven race 250SX win streak dating back to last year ended last night at Round 4 of Monster Energy Supercross in Oakland. Webb led nine laps of the main event on Saturday and was just a few laps away from his eighth consecutive win when he suffered a mechanical problem.

Jason Weigandt and Aaron Hansel reported this in Saturday Night Live regarding the issue:



> We stopped by the Star Racing rig at the end of the night and the team still wasn't quite sure what had happened to Webb's bike. Team owner Bobby Regan told us they wouldn't know for sure until Monday, but right now they suspected the problem was electrical in nature. It looked like smoke was coming out of the engine as Cooper tried to kick it, but the bike eventually refired, Cooper did a lap to finish the race, and then the bike was ridden all the way back to the pits without trouble. Team Manager Brad Hoffman told us he thinks it might be the stator, because if raw fuel got dumped into the engine, it could mist out of the bike, which could explain the look of smoke. Webb said vapor lock on the podium, but Hoffman doesn't think that's the case, because EFI bikes with pressurized fuel systems virtually never vapor lock.


 http://www.videogif.co/media/res/1/4/5/4/145425246822376267.mp4

With Webb out, Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy took his first career win and now enters Round 5 with a two point lead over Webb.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/01/31/cooper-webbs-win-streak-ends-in-oakland


----------



## Ckg2011

*James Stewart Out Indefinitely​*
On Saturday, James Stewart tried to come back from a concussion he sustained in January's Monster Energy AMA Supercross season opener, but the Yoshimura Suzuki rider announced Wednesday he'll be off the bike for the foreseeable future.

Stewart attempted to race in the Oakland round but pulled off the course halfway through the 450SX main event.

Stewart released a statement on his social media, updating fans on what happened.

"I could tell from the (first) practice that things weren't right from my A1 incident," Stewart said in his statement. "But I figured if I kept riding, things would get better. As the night went on things got worse and that's what led me to pull off in the main. The worst part is, you never know how you're gonna feel until you try. So that's why I decided to try to race this weekend.

"You can practice during the week all you want but racing is completely different. It's my fault (though) because instead of letting things heal 100 percent, I keep rushing to race for my fans and because I love to race. Clearly I'm not ready to race and after Saturday I felt like an idiot for trying to when I know I shouldn't. I can tell you that I (would) rather never race again if I have to pull off like last Saturday. To me a person that pulls off is a quitter and as much as I hate quitters, I felt like one afterwards until I thought about everything.

"I shouldn't have been there in the first place. I was there (because) I'm not a quitter and I keep trying to be superman for no reason. But it doesn't matter anymore bc the people around me know who I am and my real fans know. So at this point, I'm gonna listen to my body and come back when I'm ready to race.

"It could be this weekend or a month from now, but I'm gonna do what's best for me and not what's best for the rest. I love you guys and I truly appreciate your support always. I came back to race and have fun this year and racing when I can't function 100 percent, it isn't racing or fun. So I'll be back when I can do both of those things like the real js7 does. I want to personally thank all my sponsors for sticking behind me through all of this. I know you guys say I don't need to thank (you) but it's nice to have all of you in my corner always. And my fans, you know where my heart is and I can't wait to be healthy so we all can enjoy the results together like always."

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...oss-motocross/james-stewart-out-indefinitely/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arenacross Turns Attention To Colorado​*
Through four rounds of action, AMSOIL Arenacross' Motocross, More Intense mantra has been extremely evident in 2016 with one of the most competitive starts to a season in history.

Through five races, there have been four different overall winners in the Arenacross Class and four different riders that have claimed at least one Main Event win. This weekend, AMSOIL Arenacross will make a historic three-night visit to Colorado's Broadmoor World Arena for the fifth round of the championship.

The action will kick off Thursday and continue through Saturday with the second annual Military Appreciation Race, featuring "Rivalry Night" between the Army and Air Force installments based in "The Springs" area.

Last weekend in Greensboro, N.C., proved to be a showcase of one of the sport's most promising young stars. Monster Energy/Pro Circuit/Kawasaki's Austin Forkner became just the second Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross rider to win an Arenacross Class overall, doing so in emphatic fashion.

Forkner became just the second rider this season to sweep each Main Event, and capped off his breakthrough evening by grabbing the holeshot and leading all 15 laps of the final Main Event.

Forkner earned a fifth-place finish in his AMSOIL Arenacross debut the week prior and put himself in a position to win every time he took to the track at the Greensboro Coliseum. He became the fourth different overall winner this season, ending the three-race winning streak by Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki.

Although the three-rider Team Babbitt's squad of Chris Blose, Gavin Faith and Jacob Hayes missed out on another win, it still put a rider on the overall podium with Faith finishing third. His finish combined with fifth and ninth-place efforts from Hayes and Blose, respectively, have tightened the early season title fight and possession of the points lead has now shifted heading into Colorado Springs.

Blose entered last weekend's race with a five-point lead over Hayes. However, misfortune struck for the points leader en route to 11-7 Main Event finishes that left him off the overall podium for the first time this season. Hayes had high hopes in the return to his hometown and the site of his first career overall win in AMSOIL Arenacross, and he too had to fight valiantly for his results and secure a spot in the top five.

That finish gave Hayes the edge he needed to overtake Blose in the championship standings and four points now separate the two teammates heading into Colorado Springs.

Moreover, Faith's podium finish allowed him to close considerable ground on his teammates and as a result, he is just five points behind Hayes for the championship lead. Hayes' move to the top of the standings also means that each of the Team Babbitt's riders have now held the red number plate as the points leader for at least one race.

In the midst of Forkner's landmark win, the reigning AMSOIL Arenacross Champion also enjoyed his best race of the 2016 season.

Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Kyle Regal has been one of the fastest riders throughout the early part of the season, but his results have not been an indicator of how competitive he's been, and is ultimately a testament to the enhanced competition in AMSOIL Arenacross this season.

In Greensboro Regal seized the opportunity to run up front in both Main Events and posted 4-2 finishes to land second overall, his best finish of the year.

The strong result is sure to boost Regal's confidence and give him some momentum heading into Colorado Springs as he chases his first win as champion. Last season the World Arena was the site of Regal's first overall win, which ultimately vaulted him to the title.

Colorado Springs will mark the beginning of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship, which will consist of six rounds and 10 races en route to crowning a champion.

In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship the first repeat winner of the season emerged in Greensboro after four different winners through the first four races. Championship leader Daniel Herrlein not only earned his second Main Event win and extended his points lead, the A&Y Racing Honda rider also broke the trend in the division in which each of the previous winners led all 15 laps of the Main Event.

Herrlein started second and needed a couple laps to get around Woodstock/TZR KTM's Cody VanBuskirk before ultimately pulling away for victory. With the win, Herrlein moved to an impressive 30-point advantage over the field as he continues his march to a first career title.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...acing/arenacross-turns-attention-to-colorado/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jumbotrons Rolling To All AMA Pro Flat Track Rounds In 2016 Thanks To Partnership Between Mobile View And AMA Pro Racing​*
With final preparations for the 2016 season underway, AMA Pro Racing is pleased to announce that Mobile View, LLC has been named the Official Jumbotron of AMA Pro Flat Track. Additionally, Mobile View's sister company, Mobile Advertising, has been named as the exclusive Broadcast Sales partner for 2016.

"Providing a 'Big Screen' experience is another element of our strategy to modernize the sport of Pro Flat Track racing," said Michael Lock, CEO of AMA Pro Racing. "Now, the fans in the stands will be able to enjoy the full array of pre and post-race content, live racing, action replays and highlights already delivered to FansChoice.tv. This addition to the show will allow us to tell the story of AMA Pro Flat Track in a captivating way, while also delivering value to both race promoter and AMA Pro Racing's commercial partners, who support our great American sport."

Utilizing the latest technology available in large-scale LED video display systems, Mobile View will be on hand at every AMA Pro Flat Track round in 2016 to ensure that fans won't miss a second of the incredible AMA Pro Flat Track action.

"These screens will give every fan a front-row seating experience," said John Sweeney, owner of Mobile View. "We've supported more than a thousand domestic and international events over the last 17 years, but some of our favorites have been AMA Pro Racing events."

Sweeney's business partner in Mobile Advertising is longtime professional road racing event promoter, Cameron Gray. Gray began his career in television broadcast sales in the mid-1990s with Speedvision and looks forward to introducing advertisers to the brand loyal AMA Pro Flat Track fans watching the action on FansChoice.tv.

"We are excited to be partnering with AMA Pro Flat Track," said Gray, President of Mobile Advertising. "All of the momentum surrounding the sport has brought global awareness to Flat Track racing in recent years, and I'm excited to see where the new leadership will direct the sport. There are many opportunities for companies to associate themselves with AMA Pro Flat Track, which I really feel is the next big thing, and I'm excited to be involved."

The Mobile View Jumbotron will debut when the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season kicks off with a doubleheader at the DAYTONA Flat Track during Daytona's Bike Week festivities. The twin short track races will take place at the "World Center of Racing" on Thursday and Friday, March 10 & 11. For additional information and to purchase tickets, please visit http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/Events/2016/DAYTONA-Flat-Track/DAYTONA-Flat-Track.aspx.

More information about Mobile Advertising can be found at http://www.mobileadvertisingbiz.com/. For more information on Mobile View, LLC, please visit http://www.mobileviewscreens.com/.

*About Mobile View:*

Mobile View, LLC has been in business since 1999 providing state-of-the-art portable LED video screens to events throughout the US and Canada. Mobile View is a consultant first, enabling an objective pairing of event and technology, and providing on-site determination of event logistics and product needs. For more information about Mobile View, please visit http://www.mobileviewscreens.com.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64254


----------



## Ckg2011

*Briar Bauman To Campaign 2016 With Weirbach Racing​*
Weirbach Racing is pleased to announce the sponsorship support of Briar Bauman for 2016, in AMA Pro Flat Track's premier GNC 1 division.

20-year-old Bauman has accomplished much in his young career with series wins at Daytona short track in 2014 and most recently at the 2015 season finale in Las Vegas.

The Vegas win secured Briar 5th position in the overall series point standings for 2015. Briar also secured a respectable 6th place finish at the inaugural Harley Davidson X Games flat track event last year in Austin Texas.

Briar's take on the upcoming season, "I am really excited to join Weirbach Racing for the 2016 season. I believe we are capable of great things. Goals for 2016, to win a twins national and finish in the top 3 for the series."

Briar is no stranger to the podium on a 750, with 3rd place finishes last year at Lima and Sturgis and in 2013 at Pomona, but has set his sights on reaching the top step aboard a twin cylinder bike.

Weirbach Racing's established stable of Kawasaki twins have been developed and refined over the last 3 seasons with proven results. Partnering with Racing Unlimited's Alan Roderborn has been key to the performance and dependability of the team's Kawasaki power plants.

Ted Weirbach commented, "We are proud and excited to sponsor Briar. He is a great young talent with solid character a desire to win. He has proven that he has what it takes to run upfront on all types of tracks. I can't wait to see what we can accomplish together.

The team is busy building and preparing and testing motorcycles over the winter months, aimed at a successful 2016 season. Dick Weirbach stated, "We believe that things are coming together at the right time and it is special to have a rider of Briar's caliber controlling the throttle. I am looking forward to a great year. "

*About Weirbach Racing:*
Weirbach Racing is run, owned and operated by Ted Weirbach and his father Dick Weirbach. Dick is a veteran of the flat track scene for better than 35 years. He ran as a novice in the late 60's and owned a Bultaco motorcycle shop for eight years. Weirbach racing was founded in 2000.

In 2009, the inaugural year of the AMA Pro Singles Championship, Weirbach Racing's James "the Rocket" Rispoli took second place overall and in 2011 Mikey Martin won the Pro Singles Championship.

Other notables to ride for Dick & Ted are Henry Wiles, Sammy Halbert, Aaron King, Jesse Janisch, and Davey Durelle and Rob Pearson. Check their web site for more information http://www.weirbachracing.com

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64261


----------



## Ckg2011

*Hand Injury To Sideline Trey Canard​*
Honda HRC's Trey Canard will miss his second straight race as he continues to deal with a hand injury sustained at Anaheim 2. The decision was made earlier today after Canard rode press day for Round 5 of Monster Energy Supercross at Glendale.

"It's disappointing to miss another race, but after riding today it was clear I don't have the strength I need to compete," he said in a statement. "My hand is getting better but it's still not 100%."

Last weekend in Oakland, Canard rode both practices, qualifying tenth, before pulling the plug prior to the night show. He is currently twelfth in 450SX points.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/04/hand-injury-to-sideline-trey-canard


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blake Baggett, James Stewart Out For Glendale​*
Yoshimura Suzuki will not travel to Round 5 of Monster Energy Supercross in Glendale this weekend. Both team riders, James Stewart and Blake Baggett, will miss the event with injury.

Stewart, who has been dealing with concussion symptoms since a crash at the opener, wrote on Instagram earlier this week: "I'm gonna listen to my body and come back when IM ready to race. It could be this weekend or a month from now but I'm gonna do what's best for me and not what's best for the rest."

According to team manager Mike Webb, Stewart underwent a series of tests earlier this week to find a source for the blurred vision he experienced in Oakland which forced him to pull out of the main event early.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/04/blake-baggett-james-stewart-out-for-glendale


----------



## Ckg2011

*Faith Prevails In Colorado Springs​*
AMSOIL Arenacross kicked off its first tripleheader on Thursday night with the first of three nights of action inside Broadmoor World Arena.

After a highly competitive evening of competition, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Gavin Faith stood atop the overall podium with his second win of the season. In the opening race of the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Championship, A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein captured his second consecutive victory.

Before the main event action in the Arenacross Class got underway, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes, who entered as the points leader for the first time this season, outdueled his Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rival Kyle Regal for the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge win. The additional championship bonus point Hayes received for his triumphant effort would pay dividends in the overall classification.

When the first of two Arenacross Class Main Events got underway, the 16-rider field converged into the first turn, creating some congestion. GEICO Honda's Chase Sexton emerged with holeshot in his AMSOIL Arenacross debut, leading Faith and Regal on the opening lap.

Hayes got the worst of the bottleneck in the first turn and completed the first lap at the tail end of the field in 15th. The battle at the front of the field settled in until a red flag on lap six for a downed rider brought the race to a halt. The field would eventually line up for a single-file restart.

When racing resumed, Faith wasted little time taking advantage of his experience over Sexton and slipped under the Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross rider to take control of the lead.

Once in front Faith was able to keep Sexton at bay and ultimately took the win more than two seconds ahead of the Honda rider.

Regal maintained possession of third for the entirety of the event, with Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell in fourth. Behind them, Hayes put forth an impressive ride to not only bounce back from his start at the tail end of the field, but claw his way up to fifth, moving from 10th to the top five in a matter of just three laps.

Faith's first victory of the season allowed him the opportunity to select the inversion for the second Main Event by picking one of three cases. With the help of the Colorado Springs fans, he selected the case with the number 0, meaning there would be no inversion.

When the gate dropped on the second Main Event, Regal secured the holeshot only to lose the early lead to Hayes with Sewell close behind in third. Sexton slotted into fourth, followed by Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Chris Blose in fifth. Faith emerged in eighth. On lap six, Regal went off the track while running second, which also allowed Sewell to pass Sexton and slot into second. Regal reentered in 12th.

With Hayes comfortably out front, Faith made a late charge and moved into the top five on lap nine. Three laps later he picked up another spot by passing his teammate Blose for fourth and set his sights on Sexton for third, in what would ultimately be the battle for the overall win.

Hayes cruised to his series leading fifth event win, six seconds ahead of Sewell in second, but Sexton experienced misfortune on the final lap, falling all the way to eighth. That allowed Faith to make an improbable run to third, followed by Blose and TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Ben Lamay.

The podium finish helped Faith secure the overall win (1-3) by just a single point over Hayes (5-1), who's Head 2 Head victory and event win nearly put him atop the final standings. Sewell rounded out the overall podium in third (4-2). Blose finished fourth (6-4), while Sexton's late heartbreak dropped him to fifth (2-8 ), narrowly missing out on what would have been a historic achievement by winning his pro debut.

Hayes maintained control of the Arenacross Class standings and currently holds a four-point lead over Faith, who moved into second with the win. Blose keeps it a Team Babbitt's 1-2-3 in third, nine points out of the lead. Sewell is fourth with Regal fifth.

It was Shawnee Motors/Justified Cultures KTM's Cheyenne Harmon who raced to the holeshot of the first Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event of the 2016 season, leading Race Tech KTM's Ben Nelko and Herrlein out of the first turn. As Harmon opened an early cushion, Herrlein began his march to the front, taking over second from Nelko on lap four. Just two laps later, Herrlein applied pressure on Harmon and assumed control of the event.

Once out front Herrlein settled into the lead, but the battle for the remaining spots on the podium heated up. On lap seven, Nelko dropped from third to fifth, with veteran Dave Ginolfi putting his Town & Country Cycle Center Husqvarna into third.

Ginolfi continued his upward climb, making the pass on Harmon for second. On the ensuing lap Harmon lost several spots and dropped off the podium, KTM rider Carlen Gardner moving into third. Herrlein, the current Eastern Regional Championship leader, went on to win by more than three seconds for his third Arenacross Lites victory of the season.

Ginolfi was second, with Gardner third. Nelko rebounded to finish fourth with Woodstock/TZR KTM's Cody VanBuskirk rounding out the top five.

Ginolfi's podium finish makes him the early leader in the Western Regional standings, holding a slim two-point lead over Nelko. VanBuskirk is third, three points behind.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...motocross/faith-prevails-in-colorado-springs/


----------



## Ckg2011

*It's All Hayes On Night Two In Colorado​*
Jacob Hayes was the star of the night with his second AMSOIL Arenacross victory of the season on night two of the tripleheader at the Broadmoore World Arena Friday night.

The Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki rider joined his teammates Chris Blose and Gavin Faith as the only multiple race winners this season, extending his point lead.

In the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class, Race Tech KTM's Ben Nelko broke through for the first win of his career, leading all 15 laps.

Before the night show got underway the Arenacross class lost one of its major players after defending champion Kyle Regal crashed his Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF machine in practice, forcing him out of action for the evening.

When the battle for victory began it was Hayes who brought momentum into the pair of Arenacross Class Main Events by emerging triumphant in the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge for the second straight night, beating out Blose in an all Team Babbitt's final.

That result proved to be the difference maker when all was said and done at the end of the night as the additional championship bonus point for Hayes would give him the edge he needed to overcome his teammate.

When the first Main Event got underway, Hayes put his Kawasaki at the front of the field ahead of Blose and Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Gared Steinke. While the top three went unchanged for the first half of the event, the battle for third heated up on lap eight after Steinke crashed out of the position, allowing TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Jace Owen to jump from fifth to third after Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell was slowed up avoiding Steinke.

Sewell reclaimed the final spot on the podium on lap nine, while Faith was making a hard-charge from a ninth-place start to contend for the podium.

Hayes led all 15 laps and eventually took the checkered flag over five seconds ahead of Blose, while Sewell held on to finish third. Faith charged hard to a fourth-place finish, with Owen in fifth.

With his series-leading sixth win of the season, Hayes chose one of three cases to determine the inversion for the second race, ultimately selecting the case with the number eighth, meaning half the field would be inverted.

Hayes still earned a strong start in the second Main Event, but he was forced to slot in behind Owen, who grabbed the holeshot, and Faith, who quickly moved into the lead on the opening lap. Blose started in fourth, followed by GEICO Honda's Chase Sexton and Sewell. Blose made an impressive jump to second on Lap 1, slipping by both Hayes and Owen as they fought for the position. On the next lap Hayes moved into podium position behind his Team Babbitt's teammates.

The top three remained the same through the remaining 12 laps, with Faith grabbing his second Main Event win in as many nights two seconds ahead of Blose, leading all 15 laps along the way. Hayes ensured the overall win with a third-place finish, followed by Sexton and Sewell to complete the top five.

Hayes' 1-3 effort combined with his bonus point from the Head 2 Head Challenge gave him a one-point advantage over Blose (2-2) in the final classification. Faith completed the second 1-2-3 sweep for Team Babbitt's this season in third (4-1), while Sewell was fourth (3-5) and Sexton fifth (6-4).

Hayes lead over Faith in the Arenacross Class standings grew to seven points, with Blose holding on to third, 10 points out of the lead. Sewell sits comfortably in fourth while Regal still sits fifth despite missing the race.

Nelko kicked off the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class event by racing to the holeshot ahead of Team DirtBikeMike KTM's Brandon Marley and Lynwood Motoplex/RF Motorsports Kawasaki's Collin Jurin. On lap two, Jurin crashed while chasing Marley for second, allowing Driven MX Racing KTM's Jared Lesher to assume control of third.

The top three remained the same until lap eight when Marley encountered misfortune that also collected Lesher, effectively removing both riders from podium contention. Shawnee Motors/Justified Cultures KTM's Cheyenne Harmon then moved into second, with Woodstock/TZR KTM's Cody VanBuskirk, who started ninth, right behind him in third.

As a result of the incidents that took place behind him, Nelko went unchallenged en route to the win by more than four seconds over VanBuskirk, who made a last-lap pass on Harmon to finish in the runner-up spot. Link MX KTM's Dylan Rouse was fourth, with Lesher in fifth.

*Source:*
http://www.nationalspeedsportnews.c...cross/its-all-hayes-on-night-two-in-colorado/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Watch: Cooper Webb, Chris Alldredge Crash At Glendale​*
In the first 250SX practice earlier today at Round 5 of Monster Energy Supercross in Glendale, Arizona, Cooper Webb appeared to intentionally take out Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Chris Alldredge.

We asked Alldredge about the deal and he said, "I ran a little high in the corner before, didn't even see him, and then he just dumped the clutch right into me."

Racer X 's Steve Matthes got video of the incident.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BBdjetrMV_Q/








*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/06/watch-cooper-webb-chris-alldredge-crash-at-glendale


----------



## Ckg2011

*Breakthrough Win For Christian Craig At Phoenix SX​*
A fast and tricky track inside the University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona was the site of Christian Craig's career-first AMA Supercross win.

The GEICO Honda rider, who made a return to racing this year after hanging up his boots, celebrated a dominant win in the Western Regional 250SX class, having led all 15 laps of the main event.

After Craig's GEICO Honda teammate Jimmy Decotis grabbed the holeshot, Craig quickly moved in and took over the lead.

From there, Christian Craig never looked back - not even when Yamalube Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb started showing him a blue fender.

Webb had made his way forward in the pack, strategically picking off rider after rider until he was breathing down Craig's neck.

Webb made his move on Craig on lap nine, diving to the inside of a 180-turn. But the attempt backfired on Webb, as he lost the front end and hit the ground.

Webb managed to keep the YZ250F running as he scrambled to his feet, and he got going again just as Joey Savatgy was approaching.

Savatgy nearly got around him at that point, but Webb successfully defended his runner-up position to the finish, leaving Savatgy in third. Savatgy, who came off a win at the previous round and was eager to defend his newly earned red plate, was planning on achieving more than a third-place finish in Phoenix.

But the Monster Energy Pro Circuit Kawasaki rider admitted he "struggled" on the treacherous and high-speed track, commenting "I struggled with this track all day. But all in all it was good. We got points."

The night also didn't go according to plan for Webb, who was seeking another win after last week's disappointing DNF. Although Webb did not lose any positions in his crash, he did lose any attempt at challenging Craig for the win.

"I just washed the front end," Webb explained of his crash after attempting to set up Craig for a pass. "I tried going in the inside of him. He's really good at [guarding the inside]. I tried to run it in and tucked the front. It's good to get second after crashing. It is what it is."

Christian Craig's win advances him in points, although Webb and Savatgy still sit one and two in the championship.

Webb and Savatgy are now tied on 98 points apiece, with the scales tipping in Webb's favor on account of his three wins to Savatgy's one.

Craig is 11 points back in third - certainly within striking distance with three rounds still to go in the Western Regional 250SX Championship.

Zach Osborne took a hit in the points after disaster struck in the main event.

Osborne was caught up in a first-lap crash that took down several riders. The Rockstar Energy Husqvarna rider was carted off by the Asterisk Mobile Medical crew with what appeared to be an injured arm.

*Western Regional 250SX Class Results - Phoenix*

Christian Craig, Corona, Calif., Honda
Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha
Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki
Mitchell Oldenburg, Alvord, Texas, KTM
Colt Nichols, Muskogee, Okla., Yamaha
Chris Alldredge, Powell Butte, Ore., Kawasaki
Alex Martin, Millville, Minn., Yamaha
Kyle Cunningham, Willow Park, Texas, Suzuki
Jimmy Decotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda
Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda

*Western Regional 250SX Class Championship Standings*

Cooper Webb (98/3 wins)
Joey Savatgy (98/1 win)
Christian Craig (87/1 win)
Colt Nichols (81)
Zach Osborne (74)
Jimmy Decotis (71)
Mitchell Oldenburg (66)
Kyle Peters (62)
Jordon Smith (61)
Kyle Cunningham (54)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/breakthrough-win-for-christian-craig-at-phoenix-sx/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Roczen Rocks Phoenix Supercross​*
Round five of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Championship took place inside the University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona, where a high-speed and very beat-up track gave riders a solid challenge. But the technical track, which took advantage of the large stadium floor and even took riders outside the stadium for added fun, gave Ken Roczen the opportunity to shine. The RCH Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's/Suzuki Factory rider celebrated his first win of the season in dominant fashion, leading every lap of the main event in Arizona.

The runway of a start straight (the longest Supercross has ever seen) saw Davi Millsaps take the holeshot with Roczen in a close second. Roczen took little time moving into the lead on the opening lap, and simply never looked back en route to the big win. Behind him, however, Ryan Dungey and Chad Reed both got buried in the pack, and had their work cut out for them to reach the top-five.

Eli Tomac and Cole Seely settled into the top-three in the early laps of the main event, with Tomac piloting his Monster Energy Kawasaki into second behind Roczen. Factory Honda rider Seely was third, and looking to defend the point from a hard-charging Dungey. But in his effort to defend his podium position, Seely's night took a turn for the worse when he appeared to stall in a corner, letting Dungey by for third. Seely slid all the way out of the top-ten before he got going again, and went on to salvage eighth place.

Dungey had spent the first half of the main event slicing through the pack from his lackluster start. Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Jason Anderson latched on to Dungey and also squeezed his way through traffic to get himself into an eventual fourth place. After Seely handed him third place, Dungey set his sights on Tomac for second. Roczen and Tomac had opened up a gap on the field so Dungey had his work cut out for him, but received a little help when Tomac fumbled his way through the rapidly deteriorating whoop section. After reeling him in, Dungey made a quick, clean pass to take over second place, but that's as far as Dungey would go.

In the end, Roczen held a four-second gap over Dungey to claim the big win - a feat that reflects his steady progress in the series. Following his third-place at Anaheim 2, and his second-place at Oakland last week, Roczen has fulfilled his plan of improving every week, and now sits second in points behind Dungey. Anderson, who finished fourth in Phoenix, sits third in points ahead of Chad Reed and Eli Tomac.

Factory Yamaha's Chad Reed found himself in the heat of several battles in the 5th-8th positions. Reed scrapped with Davi Millsaps, Justin Brayton and Marvin Musquin in an entertaining quarrel that went on for several laps. Reed and Musquin took turns cutting in on each other in turns, while the BTO Sports KTMs of Brayton and Millsaps also kept the pressure on. In the end, Millsaps came out on top of the four-way spat to claim fifth with Reed ending his night sixth followed by Brayton. Seely, Musquin and Wil Hahn rounded out the top-10.

*450SX Class Results*

Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Kawasaki
Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna
Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., KTM
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda
Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM
Wil Hahn, Menifee, Calif. Kawasaki

*450SX Class Championship Standings*

Ryan Dungey (119/3 wins)
Ken Roczen (98/1 win)
Jason Anderson (93/1 win)
Chad Reed (90)
Eli Tomac (88 )
Cole Seely (83)
Marvin Musquin (63)
Davi Millsaps (61)
Justin Brayton (61)
Jake Weimer (53)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/roczen-rocks-phoenix-supercross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Bullet Wins Del Mar 100 Lapper​*
Brad Baker not only won the Del Mar 100 Lapper Main Event, he won everything, Baker got a bad start in his heat race and was last off the start, a lap and half later Baker was first and won his heat race.

Baker went on to win the Dash 4 Cash and easily won the 100 Lapper Main Event, Davis Fisher who rode with his new National number 67 for the first time finished second, while Kayl Kolkman finished in the third spot.

*Del Mar 100 lapper victory circle:*

1st Brad The Bullet Baker
2nd Davis Fisher
3rd Kayl Kolkman

*Source:*
*Ckg2011*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Grant Baylor Wins Kenda AMA National Enduro Opener​*
Grant Baylor kicked off the 2016 Kenda AMA National Enduro Series with an exciting win, topping the 47th running of the Sumter National Enduro by 18 seconds over runner-up Russell Bobbitt.

Though he won only one of the six tests, Baylor relied on consistency to claim the "W" on the tight and sandy South Carolina trails. The N-Fab/Am Pro Yamaha rider turned the fastest time in the third test, which proved to be the turning point as he never relinquished the lead after that point in the race.

Baylor's win was the second of his career, having closed out the 2015 season with a victory in Indiana.

"I'm pretty happy to come away from here with the win because I usually don't do well in Sumter," said Baylor. "I only won one test but I was right there all day. That win in the third test moved me up from fifth to first and I just rode a consistent race for the rest of the day."

Bobbitt, who spent the last half of last season dealing with a back injury, rode a 250F in Sumter, the FMF KTM Factory rider making the decision after spending the previous three weeks testing his options. The choice seemed to be a good one as the Georgia native came away with second overall, edging Beta USA's Jesse Groemm by two seconds.

"Overall, the day went just as I planned, we didn't make a single change all day," said Bobbitt. "I had a few problems with lappers, but other than that all was good."

Groemm won test two and took the lead at that point in the race. However, a couple of mistakes in the final test cost the New Jersey rider the runner-up slot and bumped him to third in the final results.

"It was a tight race all day," said Groemm. "This is a good way to start off the season and I'm hoping to be a podium finisher all year, that's how you win championships."

Fourth went to 2012 champ Steward Baylor. The SRT KTM rider was the only competitor to win more than one test, with a win in the fourth and sixth tests. Mechanical problems in the opening test proved too much for the South Carolina rider to overcome and he was forced to settle for fourth.

Andrew DeLong finished fifth after getting off to a fast start with the second fastest time in test one. The Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing-backed rider fell off the pace in tests three and five and came up 16 seconds short of fourth.

JCR Honda's Chris Bach made a rare enduro appearance to finish sixth, finishing ahead of Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Josh Strang in seventh.

After spending the last two years recovering from double wrist injuries, two-time National Enduro Champ Charlie Mullins proved he still has the speed to win at the top level by turning the fastest time in the opening test of the day. Mullins broke his foot three weeks before the Sumter round and was riding through intense pain, which would end up being more than the FMF KTM Factory rider bargained for and he backed off the pace in the final two tests, ultimately settling for eighth place.

Cory Buttrick brought his SRT KTM in for ninth, just ahead of FMF/RPM KTM Racing Team Maxxis rookie Pro Drew Higgins, who rounded out the top 10.

Local rider Zach Hayes drew first blood in the In the Rekluse Expert-AA class, taking the win by over two minutes. The KTM rider started strong by winning the first four tests; despite a nasty crash in test one.

"Test one started pretty good, but then about halfway me and a lapper were going for the same line and I wound up hitting one of the biggest trees on the property head on," said Hayes. "I was able to rebound after that and I ended up turning pretty good times for the rest of the day."

Second went to N-Fab/Am Pro Yamaha's Ryan Belue, who came on strong in the end by winning the final two tests of the day.

Nathan Ferderer made the long drive from Minnesota where he rounded out the podium with a third. The Yamaha rider admitted that it took a few tests to shake off the cob webs after a long, cold winter.

The Kenda AMA National Enduro Series resumes action on March 20 for round two of the series in Maplesville, Alabama. For more info go to www.nationalenduro.com.

*RESULTS*

Grant Baylor (Yam)
Russell Bobbitt (KTM)
Jesse Groemm (Bet)
Steward Baylor Jr. (KTM)
Andrew DeLong (Hus)
Chris Bach (Hon)
Josh Strang (Hus)
Charlie Mullins (KTM)
Cory Buttrick (KTM)
Drew Higgins (KTM)

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/08/grant-baylor-wins-kenda-ama-national-enduro-opener


----------



## Ckg2011

*Travis Sewell Takes First Career Win In Colorado Springs​*
AMSOIL Arenacross honored the men and women of our armed forces on Saturday for the second annual Military Appreciation Race inside Broadmoor World Arena. The third and final night of the first-ever triple header weekend saw the breakthrough of Woodstock/TZR KTM's Travis Sewell, who swept both Arenacross Class Main Events to earn his first career overall win and become the first non-Kawasaki rider to stand atop the podium this season. In the Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class, Race Tech KTM's Ben Nelko followed up his first career win last night with another dominant effort, leading every lap en route to his second consecutive victory, adding to his points lead.

Sewell began his journey to victory by winning the RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge earlier in the evening, beating out Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF rider Gared Steinke in the final race and earning an additional championship bonus point.

Sewell kept his KTM out front to start the first Arenacross Class Main Event, with Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Hayes and Steinke in tow. Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Gavin Faith and Chris Blose started in fourth and fifth.

Sewell was able to open an early gap on Hayes, while Faith moved into podium position on Lap 1 by passing Steinke. Blose looked to follow his teammate past Steinke, but the Kawasaki rider went down and dropped outside the top 10. With his sights set on the front, Faith closed in on Hayes for second and made the pass on Lap 2. The teammates remained just a few bike lengths from one another over the ensuing laps, allowing Sewell to extend his lead. On Lap 9 Hayes returned the favor and reclaimed second from Faith. Sewell cruised to the win three seconds ahead of Hayes, with Faith in third. Steinke finished fourth with GEICO Honda's Chase Sexton in fifth.

Sewell's fourth Main Event win of the season gave him the chance to choose the inversion heading into the second Main Event, ultimately selecting the case with the number zero, meaning there would be no inversion.

The first gate pick proved to work into Sewell's favor to start the second Main Event as he once again put his KTM into the lead, once again ahead of Hayes and Faith. Steinke started fourth, with Sexton fifth. On Lap 2 Steinke encountered misfortune, allowing Sexton to move into fourth and Blose into fifth. From there the top five went unchanged until Hayes was able to make a pass on Sewell for the lead on Lap 12. However, Hayes' lead was short lived as Sewell bounced back to reclaim control of the race on the following lap. Sewell held on to win by just over a second of Hayes, with Faith third, Sexton fourth and Blose fifth.

Sewell's 1-1 effort, combined with his Head 2 Head Challenge win, easily gave him the overall win, three points ahead of Hayes in second (2-2). Faith rounded out the overall podium in third (3-3), with Sexton capping off his debut weekend of Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross in fourth (5-4). TiLUBE/Tuf Honda's Ben Lamay was fifth (6-6). Kawasaki had opened the season with seven consecutive victories, six by the Team Babbitt's squad, but Sewell ended that run and now has five Main Event wins this season, one shy of the class leader Hayes.

Hayes maintained control of the Arenacross Class points lead and now has a nine-point advantage over Faith. Blose sits third, 20 points behind Hayes, with Sewell fourth, just two points behind Blose, and Lamay fifth. Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Factory Racing's Kyle Regal, the defending AMSOIL Arenacross Champion, missed his second race with injury and dropped to sixth in the points.

Woodstock/TZR KTM's Scott Zont edged out Nelko for the holeshot to start the 15-lap Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, but Nelko was able to apply pressure early and take over the lead coming to complete the opening lap. The front two then settled in, with Town & Country Cycle Center Husqvarna's Dave Ginolfi asserting himself in third. On Lap 3 Ginolfi made the move on Zont to take over second, putting Zont under fire from KTM rider Carlen Gardner. On Lap 6, Gardner's persistence paid off and he moved into third, followed by Woodstock/TZR KTM's Cody VanBuskirk moving into fourth one lap later. Ginolfi encountered some misfortune on Lap 8, dropping from second to fifth, giving the runner-up spot to Gardner and third to VanBuskirk. Gardner erased a deficit to Nelko that sat over four seconds in the closing laps and closed in heading to the finish, but Nelko held on for the win. VanBuskirk was third, with Shawnee Motors/Justified Cultures KTM's Cheyenne Harmon fourth and Lynwood Motoplex/RF Motorsports Kawasaki's Collin Jurin fifth.

One night after taking over the Western Regional Arenacross Class points lead, Nelko extended his advantage to four points over VanBuskirk. Gardner took sole possession of third, five points out of the lead.

The 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season continues next weekend with the sixth round from Birmingham, Alabama, and Legacy Arena on Saturday, February 13. The action kicks off at 5 p.m. PT / 7 p.m. CT / 8 p.m. ET.






* Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 1*
1. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
2. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
3. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
4. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna
5. Chase Sexton, La Moille, Ill., Honda
6. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda
7. Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna
8. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki
9. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda
10. Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 2*
1. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
2. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
3. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
4. Chase Sexton, La Moille, Ill., Honda
5. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki
6. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda
7. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda
8. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda
9. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna
10. Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna

*Arenacross Class Overall Results (Main Event Results)*
1. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (1-1)
2. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (2-2)
3. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki (3-3)
4. Chase Sexton, La Moille, Ill., Honda (5-4)
5. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda (6-6)
6. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna (4-9)
7. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki (8-5)
8. Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna (7-10)
9. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda (9-8 )
10. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda (14-7)

*RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge Results (bonus points)*
1. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (2 points) 
2. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna (1 point)
3. Chase Sexton, La Moille, Ill., Honda (1 point)
4. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (1 point)
5. Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna (1 point)
6. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda (1 point)
7. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki (1 point)
8. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda (1 point)

*Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Results*
1. Ben Nelko, Aliquippa, Pa., KTM
2. Carlen Gardner, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM
3. Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
4. Cheyenne Harmon, Colleyville, Texas, KTM
5. Collin Jurin, Monroe, Wash., Kawasaki
6. Dave Ginolfi, Midvale, Utah, Husqvarna
7. Scott Zont, Algonquin, Ill., KTM
8. Tanner Sisson, Lemoore, Calif., KTM
9. Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM
10. Brandon Marley, McEwen, Tenn., KTM

*Arenacross Class Championship Standings*
1. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki - 229 (6 Main Event Wins) 
2. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki - 220 (2 Main Event Wins)
3. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki - 209 (1 Main Event Win)
4. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM - 207 (5 Main Event Wins)
5. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda - 148
6. Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna - 130
7. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna - 121
8. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda - 118
9. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda - 111
10. Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna - 103

*Western Regional Arenacross Lites Class Standings*
1. Ben Nelko, Aliquippa, Pa., KTM - 45 (2 Main Event Wins) 
2. Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM - 41
3. Carlen Gardner, Paso Robles, Calif., KTM - 40
4. Dave Ginolfi, Midvale, Utah, Husqvarna - 36
5. Cheyenne Harmon, Colleyville, Texas, KTM - 33
6. Dylan Rouse, Florence, Ky., KTM - 30
7. Scott Zont, Algonquin, Ill., KTM - 28
8. Collin Jurin, Monroe, Wash., Kawasaki - 25
9. Jared Lesher, Ball Ground, Ga., KTM - 19
10. Brandon Marley, McEwen, Tenn., KTM - 17

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/07/travis-sewell-takes-first-career-win-in-colorado-springs


----------



## Ckg2011

*Broken Wrist For Adam Cianciarulo​*
Racer X has learned of yet another set back for luckless Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki rider Adam Cianciarulo. A crash this week has resulted in a broken wrist, and team owner Mitch Payton tells us Adam will be off the bike for at least six weeks.

It's another in a long and unfortunate string of injuries for Cianciarulo, who entered the pro ranks after a prolific amateur career that saw him tie James Stewart and Mike Alessi's all-time mark of 11-career AMA Amateur National Championships at Loretta Lynn's. He also won the first Monster Energy Supercross race he ever competed in, at Arlington in 2014, before having to end his championship big while leading the points due to a shoulder injury.

He injured the shoulder again during the off-season, which left him out of supercross for 2015. He returned to racing for about half of the Lucas Oil Pro Motocross, before injuring his other shoulder and costing him the rest of the season.

He recently broke up with trainer Aldon Baker and was looking for a fresh start at the 250SX east kickoff in two weeks at Atlanta. For now, yet another comeback is on hold.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/06/broken-wrist-for-adam-cianciarulo


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Racing And Harley-Davidson Confirm Sponsorship Support For 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Season​*
Entering another year of their key sponsorship, Harley-Davidson Motor Company and AMA Pro Racing have confirmed that the same generous contingency and bonus structure for riders in the Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines class will be available during the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season.

Over the course of the season, Harley-Davidson will show their support for the sport in the form of a per-race contingency payout totaling $96,000. Following each main event featuring AMA Pro Flat Track's premier division, the top five competitors will receive a payout, regardless of the brand of motorcycle entered.

As a bonus to motivate the top rider racing for the Milwaukee-based marque, the Harley-Davidson mounted rider with the highest point total at the end of the season will receive a year-end bonus of $25,000.

Harley-Davidson and the Grand National Championship have been synonymous since the series was formed in 1954. To honor the heritage and the history of the sport, the Harley-Davidson Museum is hosting an exhibit featuring the work of the world's most renowned photographer of flat track racing, Dave Hoenig.

"Race Day: Photos from the Flat Track" will be on display at the attraction in Milwaukee, Wis. from Jan. 22 - Sept. 5. Flat track racing's preeminent photographer takes the viewer down to pit row and into the grandstands to document the thrills and chills of life in the fast lane. Hoenig has captured more than 1,000 races in his career, keeping his lens trained on the pageantry, emotion and camaraderie of a day at the track.

A second exhibit, "Racing Machines from KR to XR," will pay homage to the engineering and innovation that pioneered the sport. The Harley-Davidson Museum's Design Lab reopens with a focus on the role Harley-Davidson's hardscrabble engineering team played in creating the legendary bikes that would dominate the race tracks of the 1950s, '60s and '70s. In all, 10 of the legendary machines will be put on display for fans to view.

The iconic brand has had a long, lasting and important impact on the sport of AMA Pro Flat Track, creating memories, lore and legend for fans to enjoy. The Motor Company has also created lasting impressions on the stars of the sport.

One racer, in particular, that has reaped the benefits of the Harley-Davidson lifestyle is Jared Mees, the 2015 Harley-Davidson GNC1 presented by Vance & Hines Champion.

"Harley-Davidson has been a part of Flat Track for as long as I can remember," Mees said. "I've been riding the Harley-Davidson XR750 since I started in 2002, and I've been fortunate enough to gain their support throughout my career. A lot of what I've been able to accomplish has to do with the Harley-Davidson. I'm proud that I ride a Harley."

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64274


----------



## Ckg2011

*Tucker Rocky To Return To Richie Morris Racing For The 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Season With Rider Shayna Texter​*
Richie Morris Racing (RMR) and Tucker Rocky have announced a continuation of their partnership for the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season, set to begin on March 10 at the DAYTONA Flat Track in the World Center of Racing.

The partnership will ensure that female star-rider Shayna Texter will continue to have the best equipment possible as she hopes to continue making history in 2016.

Texter, who will turn 25 two days after the season opener, was excited about the announcement saying: "I'm happy to have Tucker Rocky back with our program. I can't wait to try out the new MSR gear at our test next week. We've got a lot of great things happening at RMR, Tucker Rocky coming back was huge, and we are all very excited about debuting the 2016 American Honda CRF 450 in Daytona."

For team owner Richie Morris, the partnership with Tucker Rocky guarantees his team will have the necessary funding, parts, accessories and rider equipment to help Texter continue her meteoric rise to stardom in AMA Flat Track Competition. After completing the 2015 season together, Morris is confident his team and rider have what it takes to win races and compete for championships in 2016.

"I'm delighted to have Tucker Rocky back with RMR for the 2016 season," said Morris. "Now it's my job to give them a return on their investment because they've placed a lot of confidence in me and Shayna by returning for another season. Tucker Rocky's excitement about the future of AMA Pro Flat Track matches mine. New changes within the organization and constant improvements to the quality of the sport and on-track product are going to benefit Tucker Rocky and RMR collectively."

"We are excited to welcome back Shayna and RMR to the Tucker Rocky/Bikers Choice family," said Aaron Whitney V Twin Segment Director. "Shayna has proven her ability to win races at the AMA Pro level. We are exited for her and the team to be a front-runner in 2016."

The deal was finalized Sunday morning at the Cincinnati V Twin Expo. Texter and Morris will travel back to Florida to test the new RMR American Honda CRF 450 this week.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64303


----------



## Ckg2011

*TUCKER PULLS THE TRIGGER ON ANOTHER WIN​*
How does the AMSOIL Championship Snocross Series end the swing to the east coast for Rounds 9 & 10, in front of a record sell-out crowd, that's how. On the front stretch, back stretch, pit side and reserved indoor heated seating, they were all packed with snocross fans from across the region.

Some were here to witness greatness, some were here to watch family or friends and some were here just to watch 450lb sleds rip it up, no matter the case, they were all pumped and excited to watch some great racing action.

Epic battles and first time podium finishes were only part of the action from Round 9 of the U.S. Air Force Nationals in the rolling hills of New York state. Hard charging Elias Ishoel(200) in the Pro Lite division never gave up despite coming off his sled twice in the Final, back on the sled and back on the gas, he gave it his all trying to get a top three finish.

Jake Angove(177) rode flawlessly to over come Montana Jess(765) for the win and gained some needed points in the quest for a Championship. Tucker Hibbert(68 ) went quickly to the front to ink another W in the box while the always smiling Kyle Pallin(324) nailed a podium finish and Logan Christian(43) landed on the box after a hard fought battle from back in the field.

With the stage set for another incredible night of races, the fans lined up, parked in the overflow parking lots and braved the cold temps to watch as the rock stars once again had them cheering and on their feet for more, and they were not disappointed.

Flying high, it will be the best of the best, the top tier athletes that aim high and those with the guts, finish with the glory, it is the U.S. Air Force Nationals, AMSOIL Snocross Champions Series powered by RAM for Round 10 on night number two at SENECA ALLEGANY RESORT & CASINO.

*PRO LITE HEATS AND LCQ -*
Jake Angove(177) puts on another solid run in qualifying grabbing two wins getting him the number one qualifier. Elias Ishoel(200) was able to find the rythym today after a tough day in Round 9, Ishoel secured a spot on the front line in the Final as the number three qualifier and points leader Montana Jess(765) also having a good day grabbing a 2nd and 1st in qualifying puts him on the line as the number two qualifier.

Green, green, green and they are off the line towards the U.S. Air Force front stretch, it is Jake Angove(177) with the Stud Boy Holeshot, around the FXR Turn and over the AMSOIL Finish Line Jump, Montana Jess(765) moves into 1st followed by Angove and Daniel Benham(221).

After a tough start, Ishoel sits back in 7th, but is starting to make his move early on and gained three spots on one lap with a 36 second lap, only one second off the pace of Tucker Hibbert(68 ) in the Pro Open Final.

After a bobble on lap four by Angove, Ishoel was able to capitlaize and push hard through the Ski-Doo Corner to move into 2nd. Down the back stretch they go and Angove makes the move back into 2nd through the Arctic Cat Corner, but answering the challenge, Ishoel overtakes Angove again down the U.S. Air Force front stretch.

Up front Montana Jess(765) begins to get into lapped traffic and gets bound up through the FXR Turn, like a bullet out of a gun, Ishoel is there railing around on the outside line and fires past Jess for the lead.

Laps winding down and Daniel Benham(221) moves into challenge Angove for a podium sport, but Jake is able to hold off his efforts and put the Judnick Motorsports Polaris on the box two nights in a row with a 3rd place finish.

Points leader Montana Jess(765) also able to bring home a podium finish in 2nd and the red hot rocket, Elias Ishoel(200) pulls the whole race together and stands on top of the box in 1st place.

"I would just like to thank everyone on my team, and everyone who came out to support me, it's good to have a good night tonight, I crashed in the start last night and crashed when I tried to pass those guys when I was in fourth." explained Ishoel.

*PRO LITE FINAL RESULTS -*
1. Elias Ishoel (200) - Warnert Racing
2. Montana Jess (765) - Jess Racing
3. Jake Angove (177) - Judnick Motorsports
4. Daniel Benham (221) - Factory Arctic Cat
5. Cole Cottew (21) - Cottew Motorsports
6. Kevin Wallenstein (122) - KW RACING
7. Korbyn Anderson (17) - Anderson Racing
8. Travis Muller (436) - Cottew Motorsports
9. Michael George (307) - Woodies Racing
10. Tyler Adams (705) - Christian Brothers Racing
11. Jacob Blanshan (132) - Blanshan Racing
12. Nick Pattyn (98 ) - Stud Boy Racing
13. James Johnstad (14) - Cottew Motorsports
14. Maxime Taillefer (144) - Amsoil/Air Force/Ford
15. Stephen Turchanik (228 ) - US 27 MOTORSPORTS

*TOP FIFTEEN MID SEASON POINTS STANDINGS -*
1. Montana Jess - 356
2. Jake Angove - 333
3. Daniel Benham - 316
4. Kevin Wallenstein - 307
5. Maxime Taillefer - 288
6. Elias Ishoel - 283
7. James Johnstad - 257
8. Cole Cottew - 228
9. Michael George - 214
10. Tyler Adams - 207
11. Travis Muller - 202
12. Travis Kern - 180
13. Korbyn Anderson - 179
14. Zak Mason - 160
15. Nick Pattyn - 150

*PRO OPEN HEATS AND LCQ -*
Some big names out with injuries for the qualifying rounds, or riding injured and the overall field is getting thinned out. Hibbert was dialed in once again and dominated with two first places finishes for the top qualifier.

Corin Todd(36) riding with a sore back, ran into some unfortunate luck as he got tangled up with David Joanis(115) and went off the sled putting him in the LCQ but would transfer to the Final.

Lincoln Lemieux(13) aboard the U.S. Air Force/AMSOIL Polaris was on a rail and landed the second qualifer position and Tim Tremblay(11) pulling in the third qualifying spot.

Stacked and ready to fire, the field is set and waiting for the ISOC Starter to set them loose, Lincoln Lemieux(13) nails the Stud Boy Holeshot with Hibbert on his heels who would take the lead on the first lap going through the FXR Turn. After coming through the LCQ, Corin Todd(36) makes quick ground and gets into the number three position and challenges Lincoln Lemieux(13) for second.

As Hibbert continues to extend his lead on the field, Corin Todd(36) now falling back two laps down by lap six putting Kyle Pallin(324) up in third with Lincoln Lemieux(13) staying in second. Logan Christian(43) who just came off a podium finish in Round 9 moves up into third after Pallin was black flagged for passing under a yellow flag and had to move back two spots.

Pallin would regain the two spots and begin to challenge Christian for the final podium spot and make the pass on the final lap after Logan got caught up in lap traffic. Bar-to-Bar, Pallin and Christian drag race down the back stretch, high over the AMSOIL Finish Line Jump Pallin moves into third, up front Hibbert takes the checkers once again, followed by Lemieux in second.

Adding another clean sweep to the resume, Hibbert comes away with back-to-back wins in Salamanca, "I just found some really good lines out there, the snow conditions today were really rough, it made it tricky, you didn't know what the sled was going to do, but we got the sled dialed in, everything was working good." explained Hibbert.

After looking great all weekend, Lincoln Lemieux(13) landed the Air Force/AMSOIL/Rockstar sled in the runner up spot, "Yesterday I had a little trouble, but we got a good start today, stayed in second. I tried to catch up to Tucker, but got into lapped traffic early that took me awhile to get through." said Lemieux.

Bringing home another podium finish for the LaVallee Team, Pallin fought hard to regain composure after being penalized two spots, "That race was crazy, I rolled like Levi LaVallee - fast but squirley! I was off the track here, and off over there, I was just happy I stayed on and happy to be on the podium." expressed Pallin.

*PRO OPEN RESULTS -*
1. Tucker Hibbert (68 ) - Monster Energy / Arctic Cat / Ram Trucks
2. Lincoln Lemieux (13) - Amsoil/Air Force/Rockstar
3. Kyle Pallin (324) - Mystik, Loctite, Polaris, Red Bull
4. Logan Christian (43) - DOC 360 /Arctic Wear / Arctic Cat
5. Adam Renheim (311) - Boss Racing
6. John Stenberg (259) - Warnert Racing
7. Tim Tremblay (11) - Amsoil/Air Force/Ford
8. Corey Watkinson (173) - Watkinson Motorsports, Arctic Cat
9. Andrew Carlson (151) -CARLSON MOTORSPORTS
10. Jake Scott (42) - Jess Racing
11. Ryan Springer (541) - Carlson Motorsports
12. Zach Pattyn (99) - Stud Boy Racing
13. Corin Todd (36) -Leighton Motorsports

*TOP FIFTEEN MID SEASON POINTS STANDINGS -*
1. Tucker Hibbert - 463
2. Tim Tremblay - 373
3. Adam Renheim - 355
4. Kyle Pallin - 336
5. Lincoln Lemieux - 336
6. Logan Christian - 319
7. Corin Todd - 304
8. David Joanis - 281
9. John Stenberg - 279
10. Kody Kamm - 235
11. Jake Scott - 234
12. Ryan Springer - 234
13. Petter Narsa - 225
14. Corey Watkinson - 220
15. Andrew Carlson - 198

*Source:*
http://snocross.com/2016/02/07/tucker-pulls-the-trigger-on-another-win/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Austin Stroupe To Fill-In For Injured Kyle Regal​*
Team Rockstar Energy Husqvarna Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF announced today that former Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki rider Austin Stroupe will fill-in for the injured Kyle Regal for Round 6 of AMSOIL Arenacross this weekend in Birmingham, Alabama.

Regal, the defending Arenacross champion, was injured this past weekend in Colorado Springs. The team said they are still awaiting word on his official injuries, but that he did sustain a concussion and a damaged shoulder and will miss at least Round 6 and maybe the following week.

"Although it's a matter of unfortunate circumstance that brought Austin to the team, we're pleased to have him with us for Round 6. He is definitely an accomplished rider and his results in Baltimore showed that," team manager Junior Jackson said. "At this point we're in the dark as far as Kyle Regal's return to action. We're hoping he will be able to rejoin the team in two weeks, but it's a question mark right now. Everyone at Rockstar Husqvarna wishes Kyle a quick recovery so that he will be able to resume his quest for a championship repeat."

Stroupe returned from a long absence from the sport at the first two rounds of the AMSOIL Arenacross series earlier this year, winning night one of the Arenacross Lites Class in Baltimore earlier this year.

"I'm excited with this opportunity to race for a top team like Rockstar Husqvarna in a great series like the Amsoil Arenacross," Stroupe said in a statement. "It would have been nice if it wasn't because of Kyle getting hurt, because none of us like an advantage because of another guy getting injured. But that's racing and these things happen. I wish Kyle a speedy recovery. In the meantime, I will give it my best shot to do him and the team justice."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/08/austin-stroupe-to-fill-in-for-injured-kyle-regal


----------



## Ckg2011

*Du Quoin Mile Back On Schedule​*
The AMA has officially announced that the Du Quoin State Fairgrounds in Du Quoin, Illinois, will host a round of the 2016 AMA Dirt Rack Grand Championship. The Du Quoin Mile is scheduled for July 1-6.

"The AMA Dirt Track Grand Championship is returning to the picturesque Du Quoin State Fairgrounds - the perfect location for a weeklong dirt-track family vacation," said AMA Track Racing Manager Ken Saillant.

"Where else can racers find six back-to-back days of racing at one location? Our schedule is packed with opportunities for racers to show their skills and attempt to clinch AMA National No. 1 plates."

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/du/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Cory Texter Racing To Contest 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Championship​*
Cory Texter and newly founded Cory Texter Racing will contend the entire 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Championship beginning with rounds one and two next month in Daytona Beach, Florida.

Cory Texter Racing was unofficially formed last August when Texter ventured off on his own dime and put together his own program to contest the remaining rounds of the 2015 season.

Running a new Kawasaki Vulcan S engine platform, Texter finished the season strong and even scored his first heat-race win at the final GNC1 Twins event, the Roar on the Shore, at Delaware International Speedway.

"Last season was tough for me emotionally not being able to secure a full-time ride for the year and having to sit on the sidelines in the middle of the year," Texter said. "I am thankful how it all happened because it made me hungrier and work harder, which, in turn, has opened a lot of doors for my racing career."

This will be Texter's first full season in the championship since 2009. For the Singles rounds, he will have in his stable Honda CRF450Rs supported by longtime-sponsor Lancaster Honda. For the Twins rounds, Texter will race a Big-A linkage-framed 700cc Kawasaki Vulcan S and a 750cc Kawasaki Vulcan S.

"I don't have a factory rig or a team of mechanics at my disposal at the moment, but I know for certain I will be aboard bikes that are capable of winning races at any track on the circuit," Texter said. "Alan Rodenborn at Racing Unlimited is behind my engine program, and Gordy Schopieray at Pro One Industries is the man assembling the steeds, so I couldn't be more confident in my equipment."

McElroy Packaging will once again headline Texter's sponsorship program. The family-based packaging plant from Wooster, Ohio, has been a strong supporter for several seasons. In addition, Cycle World magazine continues to be a driving force behind Texter's race efforts.

He plans to write frequent articles for the leading print publication and its website, www.cycleworld.com, during the 2016 season. In addition to CTR's many great associate sponsors, Shock Strap, Evans Cooling, K&N and Durelle Racing have stepped up as marketing partners.

"I am spending a lot of my own money to make this deal happen," Texter said, "but I look at it as an investment. I have a lot of confidence in my abilities both on and off the track, and I have never shied away from a challenge. I have been working really hard during the offseason, and I am eager to get this championship started."

Texter will officially kick off his 2016 season at the AMA All-Star season opener in Savannah, Georgia, on March 4. He will then compete at a second AMA All-Star event in Barberville, Florida, on March 6 prior to rounds one and two of the AMA Pro Flat Track Grand National Championship at Daytona International Speedway on March 10 and 11.

*Source:*
http://amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64309


----------



## Ckg2011

*Exciting Announcement From Travis Pastrana!​*


----------



## Ckg2011

*Wey To Team Tedder/Monster Energy​*
It's not over! Just prior to the 2016 Monster Energy Supercross season, Nick Wey decided to pull the plug on his Team Moto Mafia squad, as he couldn't make the team work from a sponsorship angle. With that move, the veteran of 18 pro seasons was effectively put into retirement--but Wey has always been hesitant to use the retirement word. Now we've heard he's coming back.

When Team Tedder/Monster Energy Kawasaki's Jake Weimer got the call from Soaring Eagle/Jimmy John's Suzuki starting in Oakland, it left Team Tedder in a lurch. The team continues to function with Dakota Tedder, but Weimer left a big hole. We heard Josh Grant connected to the ride, then a week ago we started hearing Wey's name attached. On Thursday night we received this news from Team Tedder:

Nick Wey Signs with Team Tedder/Monster Energy/Kawasaki Racing to compete in the 450 SX class along side teammate Dakota Tedder who is stepping off his Kawasaki KX450 to compete in the 250 East Coast Championship Series. See both of them back in action at Atlanta's Georgia Dome at the beginning round of the 250 east coast series championship Series on February 27th.

Dakota (pictured above on the #151) is currently racing 450SX and made the main event at Anaheim 2.

When we talked to Wey just after New Year's, he made it clear he wouldn't just sign with any team that had an opening.



> There's one thing of having your bike be competitive and another thing of riding a bike that's not necessarily safe. So there are a lot of factors that went into me doing my own thing. For one, I knew what I was getting into. I chose what I wanted to use-the parts, whatever. I had peace of mind safety-wise because I've been on both ends of that-having a bike that wasn't competitive and having a bike that maybe was fast enough but wouldn't last very long. I don't think at my age there's necessarily a huge upside for me to do a bunch of learning as to a new team setup or a new manufacturer at this point, to be honest.


Clearly, it appears Wey likes the Tedder program. Plus he gets to stay on a Kawasaki, which is the bike he planned to race in 2016 all along. We'll see how he and Dakota do in two weeks!

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/11/wey-to-team-teddermonster-energy


----------



## Ckg2011

*Lodi Motorcycle Club To Run Amateur Flat Track Race At The Sacramento Mile​*
Amateur Flat Track racers will get the unique opportunity to race on the Sacramento Mile on Sunday, May 22, 2016, the day after the AMA Pro Grand National event on the famous mile dirt oval at Cal Expo in Sacramento, California.

The amateur races will be organized by the famous Lodi Motorcycle Club.

The Lodi club is famous worldwide for producing some of the biggest names in American racing such as Kenny Roberts, Chris Carr, Fred Merkel, Jimmy Filice and Doug Chandler to name just a few.

"We're excited to be able to give our riders the opportunity to race on the legendary Sacramento Mile," said Lodi Motorcycle Club president Randy Gabhart. "Getting experience on a mile track is rare in itself, and to be able for our riders to compete on the track as it was prepared for the stars of the AMA Pro Grand National Championships is a rare opportunity and an experience of a lifetime. We expect many riders from around the country will come and join our Lodi regulars for this unique event."

Riders who would like to race in Sunday's amateur event can visit www.lodicyclebowl.com for additional info.

Sunday's Lodi Motorcycle Club amateur event will follow on the heels of the renowned Sacramento Mile, which runs this year on Saturday, May 21, 2016.

This will be the 51st running of the historic Sacramento Mile. Bryan Smith will try to extend his record winning streak at the race to six, while the rest of the talented field will be shooting to end Smith's impressive string of victories.

The event will also feature the Clash of the Titans III, a special exhibition race featuring Motorcycle Hall of Fame and Harley-Davidson factory racing legends Scott Parker and Jay Springsteen.

The AMA Pro Grand National Championship series is one of the longest running motorcycle racing championships in the world. On the long straights of the Sacramento Mile top speeds can reach 130 miles per hour. Flat track racing has produced many of America's Motorcycle Grand Prix Champions such as Kenny Roberts, Eddie Lawson, Wayne Rainey, Kenny Roberts, Jr. and Nicky Hayden. Visit www.sactomile.com to keep up with all the latest on the event.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64317


----------



## Ckg2011

*Danny Eslick In For MotoAmerica Superstock 1000​*
Fan favorite Danny Eslick will be on the startline for the opening round of the 2016 MotoAmerica Superstock 1000 Championship after confirming a season long deal with TOBC Racing aboard a Yamaha YZF-R1.

A fractured 2015 season aboard a Honda CBR1000RR for Turbo Turtle Racing and later as a fill in rider for Aprilia HSBK in the final round at New Jersey where Eslick netted 6-6 results showed he still has the speed to compete at the front, and his arrival reignites one of U.S. racing's hottest rivalries against long time nemesis Josh Herrin, who also moves up to Superstock 1000 with Meen Motorsports.

Eslick will also compete in the Daytona 200 this March as he goes for his third straight win. His 2015 Daytona 200 victory came on a TOBC Racing Suzuki GSX-R600, with the team switching to the Yamaha YZF-R6 for 2016.

Speaking to Next Moto Champion's Danielle Teal, Eslick said, "To be doing the 200 with the TOBC team is really awesome, but to ride a full season on one of the new R1s is going to be even better. I'm super stoked to be working with [team owner] Michelle [Lindsay] and the TOBC crew. I'm going to be having fun and sliding that R1 around."

Watch out for some fireworks at round one of MotoAmerica in Austin this April!

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/eslick-in-for-motoamerica-superstock-1000/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Is The EPA Coming To A Racetrack Near You?​*
The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is looking at making the practice of modifying a racing vehicle's emission equipment illegal in the U.S.

It is already illegal practice in the U.S. to tamper with or modify any part of a road-registered vehicle that could have an effect on the emissions it produces, now it appears the EPA is looking at applying that rule to competition vehicles as well.

According to autoblog.com, the EPA's proposal titled Greenhouse Gas Emissions and Fuel Efficiency Standards for Medium- and Heavy-Duty Engines and Vehicles-Phase 2 contains a wording that essentially means you could run foul of the law should you mess with any area of your competition motorcycle that would effect its emission output, like exhaust or intake.

Page 862 of the document states, "[The] EPA is proposing in 40 CFR 1037.601(a)(3) to clarify that the Clean Air Act does not allow any person to disable, remove, or render inoperative (i.e., tamper with) emission controls on a certified motor vehicle for purposes of competition. An existing provision in 40 CFR 1068.235 provides an exemption for non-road engines converted for competition use. This provision reflects the explicit exclusion of engines used solely for competition from the CAA definition of "non-road engine". The proposed amendment clarifies that this part 1068 exemption does not apply for motor vehicles."

If the wording is then ratified to include competition vehicles, it could have serious implications for motorcycle racing and the industry as a whole. It would then mean the sale of parts such as aftermarket exhausts would be illegal under U.S. law and force racing championships such as MotoAmerica to run any and all parts that come stock from the OEM in regards to emissions control, not to mention the wide reaching implications the ruling could have on amateur racing and track days.

A press release issued on February 8 by SEMA's (Specialty Equipment Market Association) President and CEO Chris Kersting, states, "This proposed regulation represents overreaching by the agency (EPA), runs contrary to the law and defies decades of racing activity where EPA has acknowledged and allowed conversion of vehicles. Congress did not intend the original Clean Air Act to extend to vehicles modified for racing and has re-enforced that intent on more than one occasion."

The release continues on, stating, "SEMA submitted comments in opposition to the regulation and met with the EPA to confirm the agency's intentions. The EPA indicated that the regulation would prohibit conversion of vehicles into racecars (and therefore motorcycles - Ed) and make the sale of certain emissions-related parts for use on converted vehicles illegal. Working with other affected organizations, including those representing legions of professional and hobbyist racers and fans, SEMA will continue to oppose the regulation through the administrative process and will seek congressional support and judicial intervention as necessary."

The EPA is set to publish its findings by July 2016. Needless to say, there will be a lot of people waiting on the report.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/is-the-epa-coming-to-a-racetrack-near-you/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Joey Savatgy Grabs San Diego 2 Supercross 250 West Win​*
Yamalube/Star Racing Yamaha's Cooper Webb started out the 2016 250cc Western Regional Supercross Series as a dominant, seemingly unstoppable force. But after a freak malfunction in Oakland three races ago, things haven't quite been going his way.

At San Diego 2, round six of the series, Webb came into the event tied atop the points standings with Monster Energy/Pro Circuit Kawasaki's Joey Savatgy, which meant that between the two racers, whoever finished in front would lead the points as the series heads to Arlington, Texas, next weekend.

It was Savatgy's teammate Chris Alldredge who grabbed the main-event holeshot, but just past the finish line, his bike quit, which handed the lead to Savatgy. It wasn't long before Webb was on Savatgy, and after numerous laps and pass attempts, it was apparent that Webb was being very patient. That patience didn't pay off, though, as Webb lost the front end on the slick surface and went down, falling back a few spots.

At that point, Savatgy had a clear road in front of him and took off with his second main-event victory of the season, and of his career, while Webb found himself fighting back through the top few racers in the field.

Webb was able to secure second place from last week's winner, GEICO Honda's Christian Craig, with a few laps to go, and that's how they finished, with Savatgy winning over Webb and Craig.

"It feels great to get another win," said Savatgy. "I'm just so excited to be back here and in the points lead."

"I just tucked the front end. Just a mistake by me," explained Webb. "I was able to get up and not lose too much time. It was early in the race so I was able to get those spots back. I just need to stop crashing."

CycleTrader.com/Rock River Yamaha's Colt Nichols put in another strong ride and finished fourth, while Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Zach Osborne rounded out the top five.

Savatgy leads the points standings by three as the series heads to Texas. Craig is third, 13 points behind Webb.

*Western Regional 250SX Class Results*

Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki
Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha
Christian Craig, Corona, Calif., Honda
Colt Nichols, Muskogee, Okla., Yamaha
Zach Osborne, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna
Mitchell Oldenburg, Alvord, Texas, KTM
Jimmy DeCotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda
Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda
Cole Thompson, Brigden, Canada, KTM
Cole Martinez, Rimrock, Ariz., Yamaha

*Western Regional 250SX Class Championship Standings*

Joey Savatgy, Thomasville, Ga., Kawasaki - 123
Cooper Webb, Newport, N.C., Yamaha - 120
Christian Craig, Corona, Calif., Honda - 107
Colt Nichols, Muskogee, Okla., Yamaha - 99
Zach Osborne, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna - 90
Jimmy DeCotis, Peabody, Mass., Honda - 85
Mitchell Oldenburg, Alvord, Texas, KTM - 81
Kyle Peters, Greensboro, N.C., Honda - 75
Kyle Cunningham, Willow Park, Texas, Suzuki - 64
Jordon Smith, Belmont, N.C., Honda - 63

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/joey-savatgy-grabs-san-diego-2-supercross-win/








*Ryan Dungey Back On Track At San Diego 2 Supercross​*
Red Bull KTM's Ryan Dungey is having a banner year already. Coming into round six of the Monster Energy AMA Supercross Series in San Diego at Petco Park, February 13, Dungey had won three of the five races, and likely could've competed for the win in the other two if he had better starts.

In San Diego, he had a better start.

In front of 40, 528 fans, Dungey forced his teammate Marvin Musquin wide in turn one to take the lead early, and the Honda duo of Cole Seely and Trey Canard joined in behind him. Dungey took off, leaving the Honda pair to fight over second.

Seely won that battle, as Canard ended up coming under fire first from Monster Energy Kawasaki's Eli Tomac. Canard held Tomac at bay until RCH Suzuki's Ken Roczen-last week's winner-caught them and passed them both.

The night ended with Dungey taking his fourth win of the season and extending his points lead beyond one full race's worth of points, and Seely and Roczen rounded out the top three.

"I just tried to keep the pressure low the entire Main event, keeping good traction with the rear tire was key," said Dungey. "I got a good start, which was huge in putting me in a position to win and I just tried to be consistent for all 20 laps. We had to overcome a few things today, but that's racing. I'm happy to be back on top of the podium."

"I've been in a funk these last two weekends," said Seely, "but I'm thankful for the dedication of my team to stick behind me. I feel a lot better on my bike. I really didn't make any mistakes, I just couldn't quite keep the pace with Ryan [Dungey]. It feels great to get back up here [on the podium]."

"Tonight I have to be satisfied," Roczen said. "I didn't win, but I didn't really feel comfortable on the bike today," said Roczen. "We salvaged third. Ryan [Dungey] finished in front of us, but we're leaving healthy with a good result."

Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Jason Anderson finished fourth with Canard ended up fifth and Tomac sixth.

*450SX Class Results*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki
Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna
Trey Canard, Edmond, Okla., Honda
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Kawasaki
Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha
Weston Peick, Menifee, Calif., Yamaha
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM

*450SX Class Championship Standings*

Ryan Dungey, Belle Plaine, Minn., KTM - 144
Ken Roczen, Clermont, Fla., Suzuki - 118
Jason Anderson, Rio Rancho, N.M., Husqvarna - 111
Cole Seely, Sherman Oaks, Calif., Honda - 105
Chad Reed, Dade City, Fla., Yamaha - 103
Eli Tomac, Cortez, Colo., Kawasaki - 103
Marvin Musquin, Corona, Calif., KTM - 77
Justin Brayton, Mint Hill, N.C., KTM - 72
Davi Millsaps, Murrieta, Calif., KTM - 71
Jake Weimer, Wildomar, Calif., Suzuki - 62

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/ryan-dungey-back-on-track-at-san-diego-2-supercross/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jacob Hayes Extends Points Lead In Birmingham​*
AMSOIL Arenacross made its inaugural visit to Legacy Arena on Saturday night in what ultimately proved to be an opportunity for championship leader Jacob Hayes to strengthen his hold on the top of the Arenacross Class standings. The Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki rider swept the Main Events for the second time this season, earning his third overall victory of the season. In the Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class, Troy Lee Designs/Red Bull/KTM's Sean Cantrell enjoyed a memorable pro debut, beginning Ricky Carmichael's Road to Supercross with a win in his first ever AMSOIL Arenacross start.

TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Jace Owen grabbed the holeshot to start the first 15-lap Arenacross Class Main Event, but it wasn't long before he found himself outside of podium position as Hayes, his Team Babbitt's teammate Chris Blose, and TZR/Woodstock KTM's Travis Sewell all went by. The top three riders asserted themselves at the front of the field and paced one another through the entirety of the race. Hayes crossed the line nearly three seconds ahead of Blose, with Sewell in third.

In his first start for Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing presented by FMC and OTSFF, Austin Stroupe finished fourth, with Owen in fifth.

Hayes was tasked with selecting the inversion for the second Main Event and chose the case with the number 8, meaning half the field would be inverted.

As the gate dropped on the second Main Event, Owen once again put his Honda out front, with Hayes close behind. Blose was third, followed by Stroupe and his Rockstar Energy Drink Husqvarna Factory Racing teammate Gared Steinke. Owen would hold the lead for a lap before Hayes seized control of the Main Event. As he chased Owen for second, Blose dropped a couple positions and fell out of podium contention, allowing Stroupe to take over third.

Hayes would maintain a lead of just about a second over Owen, but pulled away on the final lap to take the win by three seconds. Stroupe finished third, with Sewell fourth and Blose fifth.

The 1-1 effort by Hayes makes him the winningest rider in the Arenacross Class, with three overall victories and eight Main Event wins. Owen posted his best finish of the season in second (5-2) while Stroupe began his substitution for the injured defending champion Kyle Regal with a third-place effort (4-3). Sewell finished fourth (3-4), while Blose rounded out the top five (2-5).

In RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge action, Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Gavin Faith edged out Hayes in the final pairing to earn an additional championship bonus point.

Hayes extended his lead in the Arenacross Class standings to 19 points over Faith, who finished sixth overall. Blose is third, 25 points back, followed by Sewell and TiLUBE/Tuf Racing Honda's Ben Lamay.

Cantrell put himself at the front of the field to start the 15-lap Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Main Event, earning the holeshot ahead of DrivenMX Racing's Jared Lesher and A&Y Racing Honda's Daniel Herrlein.

With an open track ahead of him, Cantrell was able to open an early gap over the field, while Herrlein applied immediate pressure on Lesher for second.

On Lap 2 Herrlein moved into the runner-up spot and began to erase his deficit to the lead. Lesher maintained his hold on third for the next few laps, but was then passed by FCC Motorsports Honda's Dylan Walker.

As that unfolded a thrilling battle for took shape for the lead between Cantrell and Herrlein. The two riders went bar-to-bar, with Herrlein gaining the edge to lead Lap 7.

On the ensuing lap Cantrell moved back into the front. The pair would continue to trade the top spot for the next couple laps, even making contact with one another, until Cantrell took control of the lead for good on Lap 10. He went on to take the win by just over a second ahead of Herrlein.

TZR/Woodstock KTM's Cody VanBuskirk rounded out the podium after starting sixth. Walker was fourth, with CycleTrader/Rock River Yamaha's Justin Cooper fifth.

With his second-place effort Herrlein added to his lead in the Eastern Regional Championship and now sits 36 points ahead of Walker. Team Babbitt's/Monster Energy/AMSOIL Kawasaki's Jacob Williamson, who finished 15th, is third, 43 points out of the lead.






The 2016 AMSOIL Arenacross season continues next weekend with the sixth round from Birmingham, Alabama, and Legacy Arena on Saturday, February 13. The action kicks off at 5 p.m. PT / 7 p.m. CT / 8 p.m. ET.

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 1*
1. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
2. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki
3. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
4. Austin Stroupe, Lincolnton, N.C., Husqvarna
5. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda
6. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
7. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna
8. Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
9. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda
10. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda

*Arenacross Class Results - Main Event 2*
1. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki
2. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda
3. Austin Stroupe, Lincolnton, N.C., Husqvarna
4. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM
5. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki
6. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna
7. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki
8. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda
9. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda
10. Sean Cantrell, Murrieta, Calif., KTM

*Arenacross Class Overall Results (Main Event Results)*
1. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (1-1)
2. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda (5-2)
3. Austin Stroupe, Lincolnton, N.C., Husqvarna (4-3)
4. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (3-4)
5. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki (2-5)
6. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki (6-7)
7. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna (7-6)
8. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda (10-8 )
9. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda (9-9)
10. Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM (8-13)
*
RMATV/MC Head 2 Head Challenge Results (bonus points)*
1. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki (2 points) 
2. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki (1 point)
3. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda (1 point)
4. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM (1 point)
5. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki (1 point)
6. Austin Stroupe, Lincolnton, N.C., Husqvarna (1 point)
7. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna (1 point)
8. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda (1 point)

*Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Results*
1. Sean Cantrell, Murrieta, Calif., KTM
2. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda
3. Cody VanBuskirk, Harvard, Ill., KTM
4. Dylan Walker, Lancaster, Ohio, Honda
5. Justin Cooper, Cold Spring Harbor, N.Y., Yamaha
6. DJ MacFarlane, Pinellas Park, Fla., Yamaha
7. Henry Miller, Rochester, Minn., Honda
8. Jared Lesher, Ball Ground, Ga., KTM
9. Jake McKinney, Hamersville, Ohio, Honda
10. Mathew Weakley, Atoka, Tenn., Husqvarna

*Arenacross Class Championship Standings*
1. Jacob Hayes, Liberty, N.C., Kawasaki - 262 (8 Main Event Wins) 
2. Gavin Faith, Duncombe, Iowa, Kawasaki - 243 (2 Main Event Wins)
3. Chris Blose, Phoenix, Kawasaki - 237 (1 Main Event Win)
4. Travis Sewell, Westville, Ind., KTM - 235 (5 Main Event Wins) 
5. Ben Lamay, Forney, Texas, Honda - 165
6. Jace Owen, Matoon, Ill., Honda - 146
7. Gared Steinke, Woodland, Calif., Husqvarna - 143
8. Kyle Regal, Lake Elsinore, Calif., Husqvarna - 130
9. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda - 127
10. Kyle Bitterman, West Pelzer, S.C., Husqvarna - 115

*Eastern Regional Arenacross Lites Class Standings*
1. Daniel Herrlein, Bethesda, Ohio, Honda - 90 (2 Main Event Wins) 
2. Dylan Walker, Lancaster, Ohio, Honda - 54
3. Jacob Williamson, Swartz Creek, Mich., Kawasaki - 47 (1 Main Event Win)
4. Steve Roman, Apollo, Pa., Suzuki - 43
5. Justin Cooper, Cold Spring Harbor, N.Y., Yamaha - 42
6. Lane Staley, Chillicothe, Ohio, KTM - 39
7. Tyler McSwain, Shelby, N.C., Yamaha - 35
8. Henry Miller, Rochester, Minn., Honda - 34
9. DJ MacFarlane, Pinellas Park, Fla., Yamaha - 21
10. Brandon Hartranft, Brick, N.J., Yamaha - 18

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/14/jacob-hayes-extends-points-lead-in-birmingham


----------



## Ckg2011

*Austin Stroupe Talks Birmingham Arenacross Podium​*
*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/15/austin-stroupe-talks-birmingham-arenacross-podium


----------



## Ckg2011

*Daniel Milner Wins Full Gas Sprint Enduro Opener​*
Daniel Milner, on the N-Fab/AmPro Yamaha, fired the first shot in the 2016 KENDA Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series, presented by Moose Racing, in Gaston, South Carolina, February 13-14.

The Australian kicked it up a notch on day two and came away with the overall victory, finishing about 12 seconds ahead of runner-up Thad DuVall, on the FAR/KR4 Husqvarna. Rockstar Energy Husqvarna's Josh Strang finished third.

Beta's Jesse Groemm and KTM's Russell Bobbitt rounded out the top five overall.

*2016 KENDA Full Gas Sprint Enduro Series, presented by Moose Racing Gaston, South Carolina*

*RESULTS: February 13-14, 2016 OVERALL*

Daniel Milner - Yamaha - 1:08:20.295
Thad DuVall - Husqvarna - 1:08:32.655
Josh Strang - Husqvarna - 1:08:37.993
Jesse Groemm - Beta - 1:09:01.201
Russell Bobbitt - KTM - 1:09:06.699
Jerry Robin - Yamaha - 1:09:33.008
Ryan Sipes - Husqvarna - 1:09:42.341
Cory Buttrick - KTM - 1:10:03.959
Evan Smith - KTM - 1:10:26.967
Jason Thomas - Yamaha - 1:10:44.907
[email protected]'

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/46950/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Ian Blythe Wins Picacho Creek Challenge National Hare Scrambles​*
The second round of the Kenda/SRT AMA West Hare Scrambles Championship Series headed to Coalinga, California, and the Salinas Ramblers Motorcycle Club Ranch, over the February 13-14 weekend, where Ian Blythe and Nick Burson battled it out for the win.

The two riders went at it the entire race, and it wasn't until the last 20 minutes that Blythe finally took command and came away with the victory on the Rally Pan Am/MX1 West/Bell KTM 250 SX.

Burson, on the Purvines Beta 300 RR, ended up second, while KTM rider Cory Graffunder filled out the podium.

Husqvarna-mounted Jacob Argubright finished fourth and KTM pilot Travis Coy rounded out the top five overall.

The results, however, are pending due to a protest that was filed after the race, alleging Blythe pitted outside a designated area.

In the FMF Pro 250s, Yamaha-mounted Dillon Shepard took the win followed by Max Parker and Dante Oliveira.

2016 Kenda/SRT AMA West Hare Scrambles Championship Series, Coalinga, California, Picacho Creek Challenge, Salinas Ramblers M.C.

*RESULTS: February 13-14, 2016*

*EXPERT*

Ian Blythe (KTM)
Nick Burson (Beta)
Cory Graffunder (KTM)
Jacob Argubright (Hus)
Travis Coy (KTM)

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/ar...acho-creek-challenge-national-hare-scrambles/


----------



## Ckg2011

*MotoAmerica Announces Preseason Test Schedule​*
MotoAmerica has announced the schedule for the upcoming MotoAmerica Preseason Test powered by Dunlop at Circuit of The Americas, March 23-24, a two-day test that will be open to spectators for free.

The test is to prepare MotoAmerica teams for the opening round of the 2016 MotoAmerica AMA/FIM North American Road Racing Series at COTA, April 10-12. The MotoAmerica round will be held in conjunction with the 2016 Red Bull Grand Prix of The Americas.

Testing will get started on the first day at 8:30 a.m. with Superbike and Superstock 1000. From there the sessions alternate between 1000cc motorcycles and the Supersport/Superstock 600s with four 50-minute sessions before the lunch break. Day two of the test will also begin at 8:30 a.m., but will begin with the Supersport/Superstock 600 machines before alternating back and forth with Superbike and Superstock 1000.
The lunch break will provide race fans and media the chance to participate in a rider/team Q&A session at the track each day. The Q&A sessions will be held on both days from 12:50 to 1:10 p.m.

Two-up rides will be given to members of the media from 12:30 to 1:20 p.m. on both days with Superbike racer Chris Ulrich at the controls of the two-seat Suzuki GSX-R1000.

The track will again be hot starting at 1:30 p.m. on both days with the sessions again alternating between classes in 50-minute sessions.

The Hot Pit Lane Walk presented by Dunlop will take place on both days starting at 5:45 p.m. with fans getting the chance to walk down hot pit lane and see the behind the scenes activity that goes on behind the garage doors during a test session.

"I think the fans who come out to COTA are really going to enjoy the experience," said MotoAmerica President and three-time 500cc World Champion Wayne Rainey. "The test is always like the first day of school with everyone getting back together again after the off-season. It will be fun to have the fans included in that. I also think they will enjoy the opportunity to interact with the riders during our Q&A sessions."

The Red Bull Grand Prix of The Americas, April 8-10, will host the world's premier motorcycle racing championship, MotoGP, and will be complemented by MotoAmerica, with the race weekend featuring the third round of the MotoGP World Championship and the opening round of the MotoAmerica season. Guests of all ages will enjoy non-stop action as riders battle for position and reach top speeds of over 210 mph. Tickets start at $39 for single-day tickets. Camping, hospitality packages, and discounts for large groups and military members are also available. For more information visit circuitoftheamericas.com/motogp16 or call 512/301.6600.

*Source:*
http://www.cyclenews.com/2016/02/article/46965/


----------



## Ckg2011

*Arlington Animated Track Map​*
*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/16/arlington-animated-track-map


----------



## Ckg2011

*AMA Pro Flat Track Set To Return To Phoenix Area With The Arizona Mile At Turf Paradise On May 14​*
AMA Pro Flat Track will be making a return to the Phoenix area for the first time in 30 years with the Law Tigers Arizona Mile, scheduled as round four of the 2016 AMA Pro Flat Track season on Saturday, May 14 at Turf Paradise in Scottsdale, Ariz.

"Arizona is a spectacular motorcycle market and a great place to put on events," said race promoter Chris Morgan. "We recognize the value of Arizona, the enthusiasm of the motorcycle market and how much of a perfect market it is for an AMA Pro Flat Track event."

The Arizona Mile will be the first race in the area since 1986, when motorcycle racing legend Bubba Shobert won a half-mile event in Phoenix aboard the Honda RS750. With that victory, Shobert completed the "Grand Slam" of winning a Mile, Half-Mile, Short Track, Tourist Trophy and Road Racing main event.

Looking to add to the sport's history in the state, the stars of AMA Pro Flat Track will be geared up for Turf Paradise as the first mile event of the season.

"Arizona is a great part of the country to have a race," said Factory Harley-Davidson rider Brad Baker. "The weather will be nice and there is just a neat vibe overall. Since it will be the first mile race of the season, it will show who really did their homework over the offseason to prepare. You can always count on Bryan Smith, Jared Mees and Kenny Coolbeth, Jr. to perform well, and I know that I'm prepared to be up there with all of them."

The race, being presented locally by Buddy-Stubbs Harley-Davidson, will be an "afternoon twilight event," meaning that the gates will open at noon and the race will start at 3:00 p.m. In addition to the AMA Pro Flat Track action on the race track, there will be a variety of family-friendly entertainment including stunt performances and a vendor area.

"For years, the Law Tigers have proudly sponsored the AMA Pro Flat Track finals in Pomona," said Ari Levenbaum, the Vice President of Marketing for the Law Tigers Motorcycle Lawyers. "With the loss of the Pomona venue last year, the promoters and I were eager to continue our partnership and tradition of putting on Flat Track races. As riders and racing enthusiasts ourselves, we felt that it was important to find another venue that both the Flat Track racers and fans would enjoy. Bringing a race to Arizona, home to Turf Paradise and the Arizona Law Tigers, just made sense. We love supporting the racing element of motorcycling and are committed to seeing the sport grow and flourish."

For more information and to purchase tickets for the Law Tiger's Arizona Mile, please visit http://www.ArizonaMile.com. Tickets will be available for purchase starting Friday, Feb. 19, 2016.

*Source:*
http://www.amaproracing.com/ft/news/index.cfm?cid=64385


----------



## Ckg2011

*Jordon Smith Out For Arlington​*
What started as a promising season for GEICO Honda's Jordon Smith has now come to a stop due to lingering shoulder issues. The second-year pro out of North Carolina started the 250SX West Region campaign going 5-3-6, but then hurt his shoulder at the practice track before round four in Oakland.

Then came crashes that only further aggravated the injury, including a endo in the Glendale whoops while leading his heat race on the last lap. He crashed last week when he bumped into the back of Cooper Webb over a jump, further hurting that shoulder.

Smith is down to tenth in the points now and will be out of this weekend's Arlington SX. He has over a month to heal up before 250SX West resumes in Santa Clara, California, on April 2nd.

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/19/jordon-smith-out-for-arlington


----------



## Ckg2011

*Blake Baggett, James Stewart Out For Arlington​*
Yoshimura Suzuki will not travel to round seven of Monster Energy Supercross this weekend in Arlington, Texas.

After visiting a specialist this week due to continued pain in his shoulder, it was discovered that Blake Baggett is suffering from severe inflammation of his shoulder socket, according to the team.

Baggett, who sustained the injury during off-season testing, returned to racing last weekend in San Diego, but failed to qualify for the main event. He's raced just one other round this season, finishing fifteenth in Oakland.

There is no timetable on his return.

"The extra stress put on the shoulder on Saturday was just too much," said Mike Webb, Yoshimura Suzuki's team manager. "We don't have a certain timetable on Blake's return. It depends on how he reacts to treatment, but he hopes to be back after he sits out a few rounds and gets some rehab in."

James Stewart has returned to riding this week, but will miss his third straight race as he continues to deal with post concussion symptoms. The team is optimistic he can return next weekend in Atlanta.

"James wants to get some laps on the bike this week and next before he tries to come back," Webb explained. "Right now it's just a matter of getting laps in to get his fitness level back up to where he can feel comfortable for an entire race. He's shooting for an Atlanta return, but that's not set in stone. Obviously it's been a difficult supercross season for us, but injuries are part of the sport and we want our riders to be healthy and confident that they are ready to go before trying to race."

*Source:*
http://racerxonline.com/2016/02/18/blake-baggett-james-stewart-out-for-arlington


----------

